#ubuntu-desktop 2009-02-16
<huats> morning everyone
<didrocks> morning huats
<huats> morning seb128
<seb128> lut huats
<seb128> need to restart session brb
<huats> seb128: do you want that I take care of the gnome-keyring update ?
<seb128> huats: do you want to do the gnome-keyring update or are you busy?
<huats> I just asked you before you left :)
<didrocks> Hi seb128 :)
<huats> I am officially not in my previous company :)
<seb128> lut didrocks
<huats> so I think I can deal it :)
<seb128> huats: oh, congrats
<didrocks> seb128: bugs #329800, #329832 (and don't forget #327933) :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 329800 in gnome-icon-theme "Please, sponsor gnome-icon-theme 2.25.90 to jaunty" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/329800
<seb128> huats: well, I want this update today so just claim if you have time to do it today
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 329832 in seahorse-plugins "Please, sponsor seahorse-plugins 2.25.90 into jaunty" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/329832
<huats> I'll take care of it right now
<seb128> didrocks: thanks
<seb128> huats: thanks
<huats> seb128: I can also take care of gtksourceview2
<seb128> huats: ok
<soren> My wife's gnome-panel has recently begun freezing from time to time on her Hardy laptop..  Any idea what could have caused that?
<soren> By "freezing" I mean she can't click on anything, the clock is frozen, the window list isn't updated... The rest of the desktop works fine.
<seb128> soren: do you get the issue after clicking on the clock applet?
<soren> seb128: Hm... It's possible.
<seb128> there is some gnome-panel bugs about that
<soren> seb128: I would have to ask her when she gets up.
<soren> You know, we recently added a Google calendar feed to her Evolution, so that might very well be it.
<seb128> you can get an hang stacktrace maybe?
<seb128> right, that's a known issue (ie we got quite some bugs about google calendar leading to such hangs)
<soren> seb128: I'll make sure to grab a dump next time it happens and then remove that feed.
<soren> seb128: Thanks for the hint :)
<seb128> you're welcome
<seb128> huats: so how are the updates going? ;-)
<huats> seb128: :)
<huats> seb128: remind me that I would never have you as my boss :)
<seb128> huats: lol
<seb128> huats: I'm not asking too much usually but gnome-keyring ssh agent is broken right now and I get pinged by all the people who use svn, ie active contributors who can't get work done in a normal way
<huats> yeah
<huats> I understand
<huats> it will be ready by 3pm
<seb128> huats: that's what you get for claiming updates on basic components rather than let's say calculator ;-)
<pitti> hey huats
<seb128> huats: ok thanks
<pitti> huats: congratulations to your MOTU badge!
<huats> pitti: thanks !
<huats> seb128: LOL
<huats> seb128: I am creating my pbuilder env on my home computer (since I used to work on my office computer)
<huats> and I start to build
<seb128> huats: you should be running jaunty
<huats> seb128: yeah...
<huats> I am thinking of that
<huats> but I have heard of problem with gnome-keyring :D
<huats> (and my gf won't be really happy with jaunty so far I think)
<pitti> huats: why not? your gf bullying you about breakage is 100% pure dogfooding :)
<huats> :)
<seb128> vuntz: hey
<seb128> vuntz: gnome-session for you, it restarts automatically things which are in the session and exit which creates and interesting case when running nautilus with no draw_background set
<seb128> vuntz: gnome-session keeps running nautilus which keeps exiting since there is nothing to do
<seb128> is that a nautilus or a gnome-session issue?
<seb128> should nautilus unregister by some way?
<mpt> Would anyone like to attach before-and-after screenshots to bug 328954?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 328954 in gnome-control-center "gnome-about-me does not fit in 1024x600 screen" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/328954
<seb128> mpt: can you add a comment in the bug requesting for that? I guess whoever is suggesting the change can do that ;-)
<mpt> fine fine
<mpt> :-P
<vuntz> seb128: why does nautilus exit?
<vuntz> seb128: shouldn't it still run even if there's no background? (don't know)
<seb128> vuntz: because there is no dialog open
<seb128> vuntz: no
<vuntz> hrm
<seb128> vuntz: there is no server mode
<seb128> vuntz: same if you try to nautilus --quit to debug
<vuntz> gnome-session assumes that it should always run
<seb128> wrong assumption
<vuntz> seb128: that's the meaning of the thing in the .desktop file
<vuntz> so nautilus bug
<seb128> the autorestart?
<vuntz> it should put that in .desktop file and it should directly control if it gets restarted
<vuntz> yes
<vuntz> the panel does this
<seb128> well, it should autorestart when running
<seb128> not when not running
<vuntz> seb128: gnome-session starts nautilus. nautilus exits. Then gnome-session restarts it, as indicated by the .desktop file
<seb128> vuntz: can you join #nautilus?
<seb128> asac: gnome bug #571423 upstream is responsive but needs testing if you want to subscribe and maybe comment
<ubottu> Gnome bug 571423 in ask dialog "grabbing the keyboard while a menu is open can lock the session" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=571423
<asac> seb128: cool. i will test it asap
<asac> hopefully before lunch
<seb128> thanks
<asac> ok running testcase now
<asac> seb128: LOCK up ;)
<seb128> asac: using the testcase?
<asac> i also posted a more bad lockup to the bug
<asac> seb128: yes
<seb128> cool
<asac> seb128: just try multiple times
<seb128> thanks
<asac> at some point you will end up in the deadlock grab situation
<asac> seb128: as i posted i even get worse situations in combination with gtk-pinentry ... even ctrl-alt-F1 doesnt work
<seb128> you need to stop gdm to fix it?
<asac> yesterday i had to hit power button for two things
<seb128> killing the testcase is not enough?
<asac> seb128: well. i didnt try killing the testcase. i assume that works ... i can try
<seb128> I will try later
<seb128> now is lunch time and I don't want to have to restart my session now
<pitti> . o O { Use the guest session, Luke! }
<seb128> the box tends to freeze a few minutes after switching between xorg sessions
<seb128> I didn't try since the sprint though maybe that's fixed now
<pitti> hm, I get that effect after hibernate
<seb128> but the previous time I used gdmflexiserver to start and another session and closed it the computer locked not too long after that
<pitti> it gets locked on /dev/input/events0
<asac> seb128: ok. so killling test binardy doesnt help
<asac> seb128: updated bug with that info
<asac> seems to be a stale lock in X somewhere i guess
<seb128> weird bug
<asac> it sounds a bit like the the grabbing requests are not cancelled in X even though the function returns with FALSE
<asac> in that case its easy to understand why you end up in a deadlock
<asac> e.g. gtk does a two staged grab for popup: 1st. mouse grab; 2nd keyboard grab
<asac> so if someone grabs keyboard in between and then tries to grab mouse you will end up in a deadlock
<asac> but since the gtk functions are supposed to not block it would be something in X that does that. but lets listen to upstream ideas ;
<asac> anyone knows the IRC nick of "Marco d'Itri" (debian)?
 * asac ponders db.debian.org
<asac> ok seems like "Md"
<asac> but isnt online
<seb128_> vuntz: is "vertical gnome-panel displays only one notification area icon" a known issue?
<vuntz> seb128: no
<seb128> vuntz: ok, you will get bug then ;-)
<vuntz> seb128: or rather "there might be a bug, but I didn't read it if it exists"
<seb128> I've looked on bugzilla and didn't find one
<vuntz> (too many panel bug mails)
<pedro_> seb128: hey, looks like bug http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=531371
<ubottu> Gnome bug 531371 in notification area "Bad icons arrangement in vertical mode." [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<pedro_> seb128: it uses one line for all the icons on the notification area
<pedro_> if you increase the size you'll see the others icons
<seb128> ah ok
<seb128> pedro_: bug #329537
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 329537 in gnome-panel "tray show only one icon on vertical panel" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/329537
<pedro_> seb128: yup we have that one as well
<pedro_> wait bug 322252
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 322252 in gnome-panel "notification area draws incorrectly on vertical panel" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/322252
<vuntz> seb128: btw, can you try...
<vuntz> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=571041
<vuntz> there's a patch
<ubottu> Gnome bug 571041 in notification area "remove obox" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<vuntz> it might fix it
<seb128> vuntz: would testing be useful to you?
<seb128> ie I'm being lazy and will not test if that's not useful but if you want to know if that fixes it or I can do that
<vuntz> seb128: well. If it avoids opening an upstream bug... ;-)
<seb128> vuntz: do you intend to commit this change before rolling new tarballs today? ;-)
<vuntz> seb128: the patch is good, so I'll likely commit it if chpe doesn't commit it
<vuntz> seb128: so, deal: don't open the bug and wait for the new tarball?
<vuntz> :-)
<seb128> ok, so I will wait for the new tarball to try
<seb128> ok
<seb128> deal!
<ember> pochu do we still need the procs change on tracker?
<huats> seb128: I am a little late on my schedule
<seb128> huats: I noticed!
<huats> I am installing again my jaunty vm
<huats> and once it is done, I can testrun the update..
<seb128> is the update technically ready?
<huats> yep
<seb128> I can review and test it if you want
<huats> sure
<huats> seb128: let me put it somewhere
<seb128> open a normal sponsoring bug?
<huats> ok
<TomJaeger> seb128, about bug #217908, I've responded to your concerns in the bug tracker.  I thought it might be easier to discuss this on IRC.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 217908 in cairo "Pixellated Images in Firefox/Opera due to incorrect EXTEND_PAD implementation in several video drivers" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217908
<seb128> TomJaeger: hi, I was just reading your comment
<seb128> TomJaeger: the issue is simple we don't want to carry changes when not really required, if that change is good is should go upstream if they have a reason to not want it we should probably not ship it either
<seb128> TomJaeger: having distro diverting from upstream create distro specific bugs and tension with uostream and is usually not a good thing
<TomJaeger> As I said, upstream can't ship the change yet, because they can't be sure the drivers are fixed at this point
<seb128> how can we be sure if they are not?
<TomJaeger> this is what this whole bug is about
<seb128> no, that bug is about fixing the drivers we have control over
<seb128> the freedesktop guys could clearly do the same
<TomJaeger> Some projects are slow to respond to bug reports, but these changes are going to happen upstream eventually
<seb128> and I would argue that this bug is open for almost a year and has no duplicate so it's not a real issue for our users and probably not worth carrying this delta for cairo
<TomJaeger> I think it's an important issue.  The browser is one of the first programs any user is likely to use
<seb128> well nobody seems to notice or care
<seb128> I for one have no issue with the current rendering
<TomJaeger> And people do notice that scaled images look fine on Windows and look like shit on ubuntu
<TomJaeger> People do care
<huats> seb128: bug 330096
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330096 in gnome-keyring "Please sponsor gnome-keyring 2.25.91 into jaunty" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330096
<seb128> huats: thanks
<huats> no pb (sorry I have been on the phone...)
<seb128> that's ok
<huats> seb128: I don't want you to think that I need 10 minutes to put on LP :=)
<huats> :)
<TomJaeger> seb128, especially with high-resolution screens being more common on laptops these days
<huats> I am not as slow than didrocks on mariokart :P
<seb128> TomJaeger: ok, can we get an upstream bug where upstream state they agree with the changes and will apply those once drivers are fixed then?
<seb128> huats: ;-)
<TomJaeger> seb128, this is more or less what Carl stated in that intel driver commit message
<seb128> TomJaeger: we already had unhappy upstream due to distro changes and I would like to avoid that if not required
<TomJaeger> I'm sure upstream is going to appreciate the work we are doing here
<seb128> the commit message has a "(due to various bugs and workarounds in cairo and pixman)" mentions
<seb128> do you have details on that?
<TomJaeger> the bug was in pixman, the workarounds are in cairo
<seb128> have those issues been addressed in jaunty?
<TomJaeger> The pixman issue was fixed here: http://cgit.freedesktop.org/pixman/commit/?id=2d9c7cd84b276ebe2ff72d03c34a2d7f4f98b9f9
<TomJaeger> This is not in jaunty as I don't think EXTEND_REFLECT is very important
<seb128> ok
<seb128> you seem to know what you are doing let's keep things this way for now
<TomJaeger> thanks
<seb128> sorry for the trouble but I'm trying to avoid adding random changes because somebody stated that was a good idea
<seb128> we got bitten by such things turning to be not so great idea and make upstream not happy with ubuntu for shipping those changes
<seb128> so it's always good to have an upstream bug stating that agree with the change when possible ;-)
<TomJaeger> I'm kind of interested now, what was that change that upstream was unhappy about?
<seb128> that's not especially on cairo
<seb128> they were unhappy with the lcdfilter changes we have though
<seb128> brb trying the new gvfs version
<seb128> ok, works correctly
<TomJaeger> seb128, Thanks, I'll take another shot at getting the remaining driver fixes accepted upstream, and as soon as that has happened, I'll bring up the issue on the cairo mailing list again.
<seb128> TomJaeger: thank you for your work and being responsive to my comments!
<TomJaeger> You're welcome
<seb128> huats: usually users enjoy reading the NEWS entry in the debian changelog if you can copy it there ;-)
<huats> seb128: hum...
<huats> that is true
<seb128> just a detail but I mention it
<huats> you are right
<seb128> it's handy to close bugs and nice to read
<didrocks> huats: I prefer doing better packages than playing mario kart :p
 * didrocks needs a real revenge on MK :)
<huats> seb128: can you imagine, that didrocks has willingly forgotten his nintendo DS at home during the fosdem, to avoid playing MK with me ???
<pitti> oh, is that the current game? I still live in the  frozen bubble world
<seb128> lol
<didrocks> seb128: that's false. I had my DS, huats not :)
<huats> well he forgot to tell me : bring your, I'll have mine...
<didrocks> huats: that's pretty different from what you were saying ;)
<seb128> pitti: maria kart is quite old game though they do new versions for new machines ;-)
<seb128> I've not played it for 15 years or so
<pochu> ember: do you mean the change from 0.6.6-1ubuntu4 ?
<huats> :)
<huats> seb128: come to toulouse to do a conference :)
<huats> and you'll be able to play :)
<seb128> lol
<huats> ;)
<ember> pochu yes
<didrocks> seb128: I will be there an next ubuntu party in Toulouse, please come so that I feel not lonely when loosing :)
<pochu> ember: no idea, kees did that change
<seb128> huats: you need to update the libgcr0 shlibs too
<huats> pfff
<huats> I gave you the wrong stuff
<seb128> lol
<seb128> yeah yeah
<huats> (yeah that sounds weird but I am on 2 computer this afternoon..)
<huats> and I did the update on both
<rickspencer3> pitti: ping
<seb128> huats: the new gnome-keyring works correctly here
<huats> ok
<huats> great
<seb128> huats: so you can update the changelog to list the change and close bugs and update the shlibs? then I can sponsor the upload ;-)
<huats> ok
<huats> no pb
<huats> I'll
<seb128> thanks
<pitti> rickspencer3: pong
<ember> Keybuk there?
<Keybuk> yup
<ember> i was talking with kees about a inotify change in tracker
<ember> ubuntu as been using fs.inotify.max_user_watches = 524288
<Keybuk> right
<ember> debian added the change and increase to fs.inotify.max_user_watches = 65536
<Keybuk> that's a tenth of our value?
<ember> so i should keep the ubuntu change or drop it?
<Keybuk> keep it
<ember> ok, thanks.
<jeromeg> hello guys
<jeromeg> I packaged abiword 2.6.6 which fixes a lot of annoying bugs
<jeromeg> I would like to get it in before feature freeze
<jeromeg> could someone review my package attached to bug #318444 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 318444 in abiword "[need-update] abiword to latest stable version 2.6.6 in Ubuntu 9.04" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/318444
<pitti> jeromeg: can you please sub ubuntu-main-sponsorss?
<pitti> jeromeg: btw, that doesn't sound like a FF issue, if it's mostly bug fixes
<pitti> jeromeg: so we can get it in a bit later, but either way, we'll try to look at it ASAP
<pitti> jeromeg: thanks a lot for the update!
<jeromeg> pitti: unfortunately, I won't be available a lot in the next fex days, so I would have liked to have someone look at it today
<jeromeg> so I can fix things if I made some stupid mistakes
<pitti> jeromeg: understandable; I just have to leave in about 15 mins, and still working on something :(
<jeromeg> pitti: ok, no problem
<pitti> jeromeg: judging by the changelog it looks alright
<pitti> jeromeg: btw, please don't attach orig.tar.gz's to bug reports, an URL to the upstream location suffices :)
<pitti> (and we'll download that one anyway)
<jeromeg> pitti: the tarball is repackaged
<pitti> or did you repack the upstream tarball?
<pitti> ah
<pitti> what changes, out of interst?
<jeromeg> I'm not the one who started this, debian does it too
<jeromeg> pitti: it's a merge of four tarballs
<pitti> right, I just don't remember why it's necessary - some nonfree bits?
<pitti> ah, that
<jeromeg> abiword, abiword-help, abiword-plugins, abiword-extras
<pitti> jeromeg: does this have a debian/rules get-orig-source?
<jeromeg> there is a README.source at the root of the tarball
<jeromeg> pitti: I found 3 or 4 additionnal LP bugs closed by this upgrade, shall I update the changelog, or closing them by hand after the upload is ok ?
<pitti> jeromeg: closing by changelog is always nice, for keeping a permanent cross-ref
<jeromeg> ok, I'll attach the updated package then
<pitti> jeromeg: awesome, thank you
<seb128> huats: hello? ;-)
<huats> seb128: I am here..
<huats> seb128: I will put that in 5 minutes
<huats> I was away
<seb128> huats: ok, sorry for pinging on this one, I will be cool again on the next ones ;-)
<huats> no pb
<seb128> huats: you signed up for some responsability you get the pressure going with those ;-)
<huats> I start to know how you are :)
<pitti> huats: didn't know seb128's whip before? :-)
<huats> nope
<pitti> PHEAR
<huats> ... i should have been more careful...
 * pitti hugs seb128 and huats
<huats> :)
<seb128> pitti: I try to not scare them too early, now that they joined motu though ... ;-)
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<pitti> seb128: ... there's NO way back!!11!
 * seb128 hugs huats
 * huats hugs both seb128 and pitti
<pitti> huats: seriously, the Ubuntu user crowd will appreciate your help
<huats> :)
<huats> for what ? getting whipped by seb128 :)
<seb128> better you than them no? ;-)
<seb128> ahahah ;-)
<huats> ;)
<seb128> see what happens when I get bored because contributors claims all upgrades but don't give me something to review ;-)
<huats> seb128: I am having trouble to associate the various bug fixes to the elements of the NEWS file
<seb128> huats: use https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/gnome-bugs/nnnnn ?
<ember> seb128 if you so bored there's a tomboy update awaiting to be sponsored :o
 * ember hides
<seb128> huats: where nnnn is the gnome bug number, it will give you the ubuntu bug if there is one
<huats> ok
<seb128> ember: I try not touching monon when I don't have to
<huats> seb128: the thing is that all bug linked from LP are still not marked as resloved upstream
<seb128> and I'm not really bored ;-) I might have a look to sponsoring when I'm done looking at some evolution changes though
<huats> seb128: let's no close bugs automatically
<seb128> huats: ok
<huats> and I'll close them manually
<huats> (I'd rather have an opened bug in LP instead than a false close one... well I think it is better)
<ember> the only "monon" i touch is tomboy
<huats> (but I might be wrong)
<seb128> huats: right, I though they had fixed the fix commited bug before rolling the tarball but apparently not
<seb128> brb
<didrocks> you're crazy guys ;)
<didrocks> huats: if you want, I think I can whip seb128 for sponsoring too. He owns me 3 :)
<didrocks> huats: hum no… that's true that you are always putting my leg about mario kart, so I won't :p
<seb128> didrocks: I'm doing sponsoring next
<didrocks> seb128: just kidding, no emergency ^^
<didrocks> as all those packages will have FFe, I think :)
<seb128> I know there is no hurry, I would have sponsored those already otherwise ;-)
<seb128> didrocks: right, there is no freeze for GNOME
<didrocks> seb128: as huat's one, for instance? :p
<seb128> yes
<seb128> getting the ssh agent fixed would stop angry people who can't commit to svn due to that
<seb128> or rather who have to type their password a zillion time a day
<didrocks> it's understandable ^^
<didrocks> btw, I have to ping ubuntu-server team to know why there is no ssh-agent by default on server (it can be sometimes useful)
<huats> seb128: it is on LP
<seb128> huats: thanks
<seb128> didrocks: btw there is a new gnome-python-extras version for you
<seb128> didrocks: and gnome-python-desktop too
<didrocks> seb128: some work to do, so, I'm on it
<didrocks> :)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> didrocks: there is also vino and vinagre if you want to do those
<didrocks> seb128: I put them on my schedule too :)
<didrocks> seb128: is it normal that gnome-python-desktop is not in bzr for ~desktop-team?
<seb128> didrocks: it was supposed to be there? is there still a sponsoring request pending for it that I forgot about because it's not on the list?
<didrocks> hum, let me check
<seb128> huats: the shlibs to update is the libgcr0 one and not the libgnome-keyring one
<huats> seb128: there is a shlibs for libgnome-keyring
<didrocks> seb128: gnome-python-desktop was sponsored and I attached the bzr branch
<seb128> huats: and now you need one for libgcr0
<seb128> didrocks: ok so I didn't push it probably, where is it?
<didrocks> seb128: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~didrocks/+junk/gnome-python-desktop but you can push it next time :)
<seb128> huats: no .shlibs means there is no version specified, which was correct for libgcr since that's a new lib
<seb128> didrocks: ok, will do that then
<didrocks> seb128: I used +junk because there is no gnome-python-desktop project in LP
<seb128> didrocks: https://edge.launchpad.net/gnome-python-desktop ?
<didrocks> that's strange, it refused it to me. I will try again to push the branch later
<crevette> didrocks: I have the same problem for my packaging
<didrocks> crevette: even with project that are on LP
<crevette> I tried to push my own branch for obex-data-server but I wasn't allowed to, wo Ipushed to +junk
<seb128> crevette: you need to have a product using the same name on launchpad, if your packaging is nautilus-sendto-universe that's normal
<didrocks> seb128: it's ok now
<crevette> seb128: no obex-data-server
<didrocks> seb128: Registered
<didrocks> 2009-01-27
<didrocks> :)
<huats> seb128: ok
<seb128> didrocks: yes, I pinged jcastro recently about it I think
<seb128> didrocks: but your request is not waiting for 3 weeks is it?
<seb128> crevette: weird, https://edge.launchpad.net/obex-data-server
<didrocks> seb128: I think I created the branch in ~didrocks before the creation
<didrocks> of the project
<seb128> ok
<huats> seb128: (it is corrected)
<huats> so if I understood you well
<huats> there was no need for the 2.25.90 since the lib was new in that release, but now we need it, since there was a .shlibs in the package
<huats> ?
<seb128> huats: almost good, the libgnome-keyring shlibs doesn't need an update
<seb128> just libgcr
<seb128> the shlibs need to be updated when there is an api addition
<seb128> libgcr was new so there was no api addition in a specific version so no need to specify one
<seb128> now there is one
<seb128> so you need to specify that
<seb128> didrocks: you should talk to dholbach
<seb128> didrocks: your bugs fail to be listed, probably because you have no comment
<seb128> just guessing
<seb128> I will add a thanks for your work on one to see ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: oh? yes, try this and we will see :)
<huats> seb128: ok
<huats> I understand now
<huats> seb128: better on LP ?
<seb128> huats: yes ;-)
<seb128> huats: sponsoring this one
<seb128> ok, I'm away for dinner, I'll do some sponsoring after that
<seb128> huats: you still have gtksourceview on your list, no hurry for this one
<seb128> huats: you can do alacarte and bug-buddy next if you want
<seb128> or work on the libgda update
<huats> seb128: I will tackle gtksourceview (just need to test run it now)
<huats> and I might give a chance to put it in bzr
<huats> and then tomorrow we'll see what remains :)
<vuntz> seb128: I'm sure you want to give me 10 minutes of your time
<vuntz> :-)
<huats> hey vuntz
<pitti> bonsoir vuntz
<vuntz> Guten Abend, Herr Pitt
<vuntz> seb128: just wondering about /etc/gconf/2/path in ubuntu
<pitti> comment vas-tu?
<vuntz> seb128: why did you add gconf.xml.system instead of fixing the PK stuff upstream to use gconf.xml.defaults?
<vuntz> pitti: es geht gut
 * vuntz hopes pitti doesn't want to test the limits of his german ;-)
<pitti> vuntz: don't worry, that's about the limit of my French :)
<pitti> well, that, and a few phrases which aren't quite suitable here :)
<vuntz> heh
<seb128> vuntz: I've to go now but I will be back after dinner
<seb128> vuntz: we did those changes way before the upstream changes you are speaking about
<seb128> vuntz: we move the schemas default to var and have a debian tool to write distribution defaults
<vuntz> seb128: nah, nah, nah. I'm talking about something else :-)
<seb128> vuntz: the idea is that there is 3 set of settings, upstream, distro, systeadmin
<vuntz> seb128: you added gconf.xml.system later
<seb128> vuntz: I didn't do any packaing change when updating today
<vuntz> don't know about today
<vuntz> anyway
<vuntz> just ping me back after dinner
<seb128> vuntz: ah, mvo did that, ping him
<seb128> vuntz: I think that's because he was getting an error while trying to set system defaults and assumed that's because the directory was not available or something
<vuntz> mvo: my friend?
<seb128> I've to go but I will be back after dinner ;-)
<mvo> vuntz: I need to leave in 2min - what is the matter?
<seb128> gconf (2.23.2-0ubuntu3) intrepid; urgency=low
<seb128>   * create /etc/gconf/gconf.xml.system
<seb128>   * include it in the default gconf path
<seb128>  -- Michael Vogt <michael.vogt@ubuntu.com>  Thu, 11 Sep 2008 13:33:30 +0200
<seb128> I guess that's this change
<vuntz> mvo: just ping me back when you'll be back, then. Nothing urgent
<mvo> vuntz: ok
<Spinus> hi guys!...I'm trying to do a merge between Pidgin (ubuntu version) and the new debian version..could someone help me? :)
<chrisccoulson> bryce - do you think it would be useful to have timestamps in Xorg log files?
<seb128> asomething: there?
<ember> seb128 mind if i do gnome-themes and gnome-terminal?
<seb128> you can do those updates
<ember> ok thanks.
<asomething> seb128: i'm back
<seb128> asomething: hello, want to do the e-d-s, evolution, evolution-exchange 2.25.91 updates?
<asomething> seb128: sure thing
<seb128> asomething: let me look at your evolution documentation split again, I looked quickly before and had some comments
<asomething> seb128: Bug #272779
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272779 in evolution "evolution's documentation should be split in locale packages to save space" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272779
<seb128> thanks for the bug number -;)
<seb128> asomething: why did you add a documentation-common?
<asomething> seb128: it's the C locale, should I just do a documentation-c
<seb128> asomething: no, don't split this one, we want to keep one documentation always installed I think
<seb128> just keep it where it's no, evolution-common?
<seb128> asomething: otherwise I'm not sure the enhances evolution and recommends documentation-en are useful
<seb128> recommends are installed by default, why installing the german translation should trigger the english one?
<seb128> also you need to use replaces on evolution-common (<< 2.25.90-0ubuntu3)
<seb128> since you move files between binaries
<asomething> seb128: i assume that English will always be full, so I install it as a back up
<seb128> isn't C there for that?
<seb128> you might want to no split -en in this case
<asomething> so leave C in evo-common and not recommend -en?
<seb128> I'm not sure about the recommend
<seb128> hum
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-02-17
<seb128> let those for now and we will see if somebody complains
<seb128> to change then:
<seb128> - unsplit the C locale
<seb128> - use replaces to avoid file conflicts error on upgrade
<seb128> - do the 2.25.91 upgrade
<seb128> thanks again for your work ;-)
<asomething> no problem, I'll include the split with the 2.25.91 upgrade
<bryce> chrisccoulson: you referring to 160_log_timestamping.patch?
<chrisccoulson> does that patch add timestamps then? the only reason i asked is because i was looking at a bug report where the user couldn't open a second session via FUSA. the reporter already provided a Xorg.0.log, but it didn't contain anything useful, so i asked them to attach their Xorg.20.log too. That didn't have any trace of what went wrong either, andt it wasn't clear from the log when it was created, as there was no timestamp
<chrisccoulson> the log they provided might have been several months old ;)
<chrisccoulson> i've just noticed the timestamps in my own log actually
<bryce> chrisccoulson: you're welcome ;-)
<bryce> actually they're time since server start, so may not solve the issue in this particular case
<chrisccoulson> the only thing that is missing though is the time that the server actually started
<bryce> chrisccoulson: I'd accept a patch to add that if you'd be up for taking a shot at it; probably a 1-liner
<chrisccoulson> i might be able to have a look at that. probably tomorrow though as it's getting quite late here now
<bryce> cool
<bryce> probably make sense to slot it in right after the Build Date line
<bryce> oh hang on
<bryce> [    0.000982] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Feb 13 11:54:14 2009
<bryce> isn't that it there?
<chrisccoulson> ah yes, it is there in my log too
<chrisccoulson> d'oh! i should probably get some sleep
<bryce> :-)
<ovnicraft> glatzor?
<ovnicraft> bryce, hi how i can see the  displayconfig-gtj dependences ?
<ovnicraft> s/gtj/gtk
<seb128> hello
<seb128> mvo: hello!
<mvo> hey seb128
<mvo> seb128: I take brasero and gnome-terminal for a start
<seb128> mvo: danke
<seb128> I take evolution-data-server and evolution
<seb128> lut crevette
<crevette> salut
<seb128> didrocks: hello, want some work? I got libs updates for you ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: hi :) and yes ;)
<didrocks> seb128: thanks for all the sponsoring you did yesterday but you have to sleep, you know :)
<didrocks> seb128: I think you forgot gnome-python (just pass it to whishlist)
<didrocks> and gnome-python-extra is waiting for libgda
<didrocks> talking about libgda :p, hey huats!
<seb128> didrocks: no I didn't, I was not sure if you moved it to the right component or was still junk to use
<huats> morning everyone
<huats> I knew you were talking about me...
<seb128> lut huats
<huats> hey seb128 and didrocks
<didrocks> huats: in a bad way, of course :)
<huats> the gda update is ready just need to test it (which is not obvious)
<huats> didrocks: because you can say nice word about me ?
<didrocks> huats: as usually :)
<huats> seb128: gtksourceview2, gucharmap and gnome-syste-monitor are on they way too....
<didrocks> usual*
<huats> (well if you haven't done one of them...)
<didrocks> seb128: let me check for gnome-python
<seb128> huats: I did upload gucharmap and gnome-system-monitor yesterday night
<huats> ok
<seb128> huats: did you start on those?
<huats> seb128: I was trying to find you yesterday but I didn't...
<huats> yeah but it is not a big deal... I didn't spend a lot of time... (it was more a parallele task)
<huats> seb128: don't worry I'll take care of the gcalctool this morning in order to dry my tears :P
<seb128> didrocks: there is also gnome-games if you want
<seb128> huats: want other updates?
<huats> why not...
<didrocks> didrocks: yes, I can handle it, and what about the lib updates?
<didrocks> seb128: there is no gnome-python project
<didrocks> bzr: ERROR: Invalid url supplied to transport: "lp:~didrocks/gnome-python/ubuntu": No such project: gnome-python
<huats> seb128: just a question you had to do a MIR for libgirepository right ?
<seb128> huats: that doesn't seem ot be a convinced ping, just let me know when you are done with your updates and you want new ones
<seb128> huats: no, why?
<huats> no no I was kidding... give me some updates :)
<seb128> didrocks: we should ping jcastro do fix that ;-)
<seb128> jcastro: hello?
<huats> because it seems to me that it was a bdeps of one of the update (gucharmap or gnome-system-monitor)
<huats> (something new)
<seb128> huats: gucharmap can build bindings using gir but that's not a requirement
<vuntz> seb128: you joined at 9:18. Tsss. That's so late!
<seb128> vuntz: do you ever sleep? you uploaded tarballs until 6am
<didrocks> vuntz: seb128 sponsored a lot of work very late, you know? :)
 * vuntz should really roll his panel tarball
<huats> seb128: ok
<vuntz> seb128: I decided to not answer this question today ;-)
<didrocks> ok, not at 6am :p
<seb128> vuntz: I'm a bit disapointed that neither session storing or the session dialog theming have been fixed though, stop slacking!
<huats> like I said I had a rought look at it....
<vuntz> seb128: session storing: I'm pinging lucasr for his patch
<vuntz> seb128: session dialog theming: well, you know who to ask...
<seb128> vuntz: I pinged him on IRC but got no reply, will try again ;-)
<seb128> vuntz: did you find mvo for your gconf question yesterday?
<vuntz> didrocks, huats: btw, congrats for the MOTU promotion!
<huats> seb128: so what about those updates ? ;)
<huats> vuntz: thanks !
<seb128> huats: http://download.gnome.org/sources/eog/2.25/eog-2.25.91.tar.gz
<huats> ok seb128
<vuntz> seb128: hrm, no. But I think you guys should patch the code to not use gconf.xml.system and use gconf.xml.defaults (since they are both for the exact same use case)
<seb128> didrocks: http://download.gnome.org/sources/libgtop/2.25/libgtop-2.25.91.tar.gz
<seb128> huats:
<seb128> http://download.gnome.org/sources/gtk-engines/2.17/gtk-engines-2.17.3.tar.gz
<vuntz> seb128: (and because you're stuck with gconf.xml.defaults forever for compatibility)
<huats> vuntz: you know it is mainly thanks to the whip of seb128....
<vuntz> huats: and then people will say again and again that french people love whips...
<huats> :)
<didrocks> seb128: ok. I will do it once gnome-games is ok
<seb128> vuntz: I think we misunderstood the way it was supposed to work
<seb128> vuntz: to what change did you look exactly yesterday? to the gconf path we are using?
<seb128> vuntz: anyway having extra paths in the list doesn't cost much I think
<didrocks> vuntz: and thanks ;)
<vuntz> seb128: yeah, looking at your gconf path. It all looks fine. We do the same thing in openSUSE
<vuntz> seb128: it's just meaningless to have both gconf.xml.system and gconf.xml.defaults
<seb128> right
<vuntz> (potentially harmful too since it's confusing for a sysadmin)
<vuntz> I was discussing with halfline yesterday on how to move all this upstream
<seb128> so the code now uses gconf.xml.defaults?
<vuntz> seb128: no, the code uses gconf.xml.system. That's a fedora-ism, because it was developed by a fedora hacker
<vuntz> seb128: if you or I had written the code, we'd have used gconf.xml.defaults
<vuntz> seb128: because that's how our gconf path is set
<seb128> I see
<seb128> we need dconf ;-)
<vuntz> anyway, you can do whatever you want. I know I will patch gconf.xml.system out in openSUSE ;-)
<seb128> I'm pondering what to do now due to upgrades
<vuntz> well, since the only user of the gconf PK stuff in 2.24 was gnome-power-manager, and since it was broken (!), nobody was able to use gconf.xml.system
<vuntz> so it's still time to kill it ;-)
<seb128> not in ubuntu
<seb128> the gconf was added by mvo because he used that to set the system proxy key
<vuntz> bad him
<vuntz> slap him hard
<seb128> lol
 * seb128 hugs mvo
<vuntz> mvo: I still love you, of course
<mvo> vuntz: oh, was that not the right way to do it?
<seb128> huats: undo gtk-engines it has been done already by somebody else
 * mvo reads backlog
<huats> seb128: ok
<pitti> hmm; when linking libindicate, I get
<pitti> /home/martin/ubuntu/dx/indicator-applet-ubuntu/libindicate/listener.c:699: undefined reference to `g_memory_input_stream_new_from_data'
<pitti> do I explicitly need to -lgio?
<pitti> PKG_CHECK_MODULES(LIBINDICATE, glib-2.0 >= $GLIB_REQUIRED_VERSION
<pitti>                                gio-2.0 >= $GIO_REQUIRED_VERSION
<pitti> so that should be ok, in theory?
<jeromeg> pitti: in theory you need to add the flags in your makefiles too
<pitti> hm, somehow this is totally wrecked, nevermind for now
<mvo> vuntz: I'm pretty sure that when I did that change, our default config would not allow me to do system settings modification. I use the dbus "org.gnome.gconf.defaults.set-system" stuff for it
<mvo> vuntz: might be a issue with a early implementation of this interface of course :/
<vuntz> mvo: sure. The thing is that in an ideal world, you should have patched the PK helper to use gconf.xml.defaults instead of gconf.xml.system
<vuntz> mvo: (which is hard to know, I'll admit ;-))
<mvo> vuntz: thanks for this information :)
<vuntz> mvo: now the questions are "is it too late? Does that matter now that we have one release with it?"
<vuntz> mvo: and I'll let you decide
<seb128> pitti: do you have a -lglib2.0 on the ld line?
<vuntz> seb128: fwiw, I forgot to explicitly mention it in NEWS, but the change in libgweather is because of tzdata 2009a. Don't know if you have it in jaunty
<pitti> seb128: no, but /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so (totally wrecked)
<pitti> seb128: I think that's probably it
<pitti> seb128: oh, hang on, it is there for the libtool call
<pitti> /bin/bash ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link cc -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include   -g -O2 -g -Wall -O2 -version-info 0:1:0 -no-undefined -export-symbols-regex "^[^_].*" -Wl,-Bsymbolic-functions -Wl,-z,defs -Wl,--as-needed -o libindicate.la -rpath /usr/lib  libindicate_la-server.lo libindicate_la-listener.lo
<pitti>  libindicate_la-listener-marshal.lo libindicate_la-indicator.lo libindicate_la-indicator-message.lo -L//lib -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lm -lgmodule-2.0 -ldbus-glib-1 -ldbus-1 -lgobject-2.0 -lglib-2.0
<pitti> seb128: I think that's just missing a -lgio then ?
<mvo> vuntz: I check it out, thanks again
<seb128> pitti: right
<seb128> pitti: you need to use $(LIBINDICATE_LIBS) somewhere in your Makefile.am I think
<seb128> pitti: and $(LIBINDICATE_CFLAGS) maybe too
<pitti> libindicate_la_LIBADD = \
<pitti>         $(LIBINDICATE_LIBS)
<pitti> it does
 * pitti just appends -lgio-2.0 and leaves the proper fix to ted
<seb128> pitti: grep LIBINDICATE_LIBS Makefile.in?
<seb128> pitti: is the source downloadable somewhere?
<mvo> vuntz: hm, I may be a bit slow, but do I need to change this in our code or in the gconf wrapper? because afaics all I do is using org.gnome.GConf.Defaults and calling "SetSystem" on it? I don't see (currently) that I can do it from my code
<pitti> seb128: https://edge.launchpad.net/indicator-applet/+download, indicator-applet
<pitti> seb128: nevermind for now, I'll apply the quickfix and ask Ted
<pitti> works now
<vuntz> mvo: https://api.opensuse.org/public/source/GNOME:Factory/gconf2/gconf2-pk-default-path.patch?rev=c9daf410c2d59d940c81b060cdaa9238
<vuntz> mvo: that's the patch I have in openSUSE
<mvo> cool, thanks vuntz
<mvo> vuntz: will that go upsteam too?
<vuntz> mvo: and if you need to double check, /etc/gconf/2/path is changed like this: https://api.opensuse.org/public/source/GNOME:Factory/gconf2/gconf2-schemas-path.patch?rev=c9daf410c2d59d940c81b060cdaa9238
<vuntz> mvo: I've talked with halfline yesterday about it
<mvo> IIRC mclassen wrote the gconf interface, no?
<vuntz> mvo: I think he's more or less convinced that upstream should adopt what Debian/openSUSE/Ubuntu are doing (since we're doing the same thing)
<mvo> heh .)
<mvo> good
<vuntz> mvo: so this will hopefully end up upstream. But in 2.27
<mvo> I think I apply the patch, I will just need the old location until the next LTS :/
<mvo> (for backward compat)
<vuntz> mvo: well. It's really up to you. Maybe it's simpler for you now to not use this patch. I'd say it's broken, but most people won't notice anyway
<vuntz> "most people" as in "99.9999%"
<seb128> pitti: builds fine for me
<vuntz> okay, make that "99.99%"
<mvo> vuntz: heh .) ok
 * mvo scratches his head about it
<vuntz> mvo: if it helps you: if I were you, I'd use the patch to try killing gconf.xml.system harder. It's a one-line patch used by at least one other distro.
<vuntz> mvo: but I'm not you ;-)
<vuntz> and I'm biased
<seb128> pitti: dunno where you got your pkg_config line, the tarball has
<seb128> PKG_CHECK_MODULES(LIBINDICATE, glib-2.0 >= $GLIB_REQUIRED_VERSION
<seb128>                                gdk-pixbuf-2.0 >= $GDK_PIXBUF_REQUIRED_VERSION
<seb128>                                dbus-glib-1 >= $DBUS_REQUIRED_VERSION)
<pitti> seb128: weird, I have gio-2.0 there, too
<seb128> pitti: adding a gio-2.0 line in there fixes the issue
<seb128> pitti: ok so we don't have the same version, I did add gio line, ran autoconf and automake and now the Makefile.in LIBINDICATE_LIBS lists -lgio-2.0
<pitti> seb128: aaah
<pitti> seb128: that change is in the packaging branch, but not in the tar.gz
<pitti> seb128: so a mere autoreconf should do it
<seb128> pitti: you probably need to run autoconf and automake then
<seb128> pitti: right
<mvo> vuntz: I trust you (famous last words ;)
<mvo> seb128: new gconf is comming
<seb128> mvo: thanks!
 * mvo hugs vuntz
<crevette> "debian/patches/05_from_vuntz_gconf2-pk-default-path.patch"
<crevette> :)
<vuntz> ahah
<vuntz> positive way to see it: "yay, I get the credit!"
<vuntz> negative way to see it: "if it's wrong, everybody will know it's my fault"
<seb128> vuntz: everybody knows that GNOME being broken is your fault anyway
<seb128> waouh
<seb128> the new title edition in launchpad is cool ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: yeah it's really fun :)
<crevette> new title edition ?
<didrocks> crevette: try to edit a bug title, for instance
<didrocks> (on edge)
<vuntz> seb128: is it inline edition?
<seb128> vuntz: yes
<crevette> ah okay
<seb128> vuntz: how do you know? ;-)
<didrocks> I look the little red animation when you cancel the edition :)
<vuntz> seb128: don't know. Just makes sense.
<pitti> seb128: indicator-applet uploaded to NEW
<seb128> pitti: do you want me to do review?
<pitti> seb128: if you have some time, that'd be great
<seb128> pitti: ok, doing that next
<jeromeg> pitti: I managed to fix two additionnal bugs in abiword's packaging which made documentation unusable
<jeromeg> I'm doing a last test build and will attach to LP
<pitti> jeromeg: cool, thanks
<jeromeg> I will forward my fix to debian later, so that we don't divert too much
<seb128> pitti: ENOTINTHEQUEUE
<seb128> pitti: are you reviewing the abiword update? I was going to give it a look but I don't want to dup work
<jeromeg> seb128: I'm doing a last test build and will attach and improved package fixing 3 additionnal bugs
<seb128> jeromeg: ok
<pitti> seb128: abiword> not today, I'm afraid; dx team packaging, meeting, 8th anniversary with my wife this evening..
<seb128> pitti: oh, happy anniversary ;-)
<seb128> pitti: yeah, busy day for me too, new GNOME, dx team, meeting ... doh need to send activity report!
<pitti> seb128: queue> weird, I uploaded it, and no reject mail so far
<seb128> pitti: still not there but there is one less item now so maybe somebody else is cleaning
<pitti> well, I should have gotten a NEW mail
<pitti> ah, there it is
<pitti> got caught in the :15 run
<seb128> ok, it's in the queue
 * seb128 fetchs it
<mvo> mpt: hello, could you give me your opinion on the "auto_launch" update-manager feature. how should it behave on the development release? should we have a "7 days for regular updates until its started" policy here too?
<seb128> pitti: ok, package looks all fine to me, accepted
<mpt> mvo, that's more of a managerial sort of decision
<pitti> seb128: thanks
<seb128> pitti: the .schemas is weird but I will ask ted about that later that's a detail
<mpt> mvo, because if you have the 7-days-between-updates working during the alpha/beta, testers aren't receiving updates as often as they probably want to
 * mvo looks up "managerial"
<mvo> ok
<jeromeg> seb128: could you possibly move xfce4-notifyd and xfswitch-plugin out of new ?
<mpt> mvo, but if you have daily updates during the alpha/beta, you won't get testing of the code that tests that updates during the release are weekly :-)
<mvo> yeah :)
<mvo> I guess I make it two days for now
<seb128> jeromeg: I don't plan to spend too much time on NEW today I've lot to do, let me have a quick look to see if those are easy ones
<mpt> mvo, so if you're quite confident of the code that makes updates weekly, then make it daily during the testing period
<mvo> so that the interval codes get testing
<mpt> ah, good idea
<jeromeg> seb128: we took them from debian svn, it should be safe
<mvo> do you think we should treat outside updates (from external repository) different? or just apply the same interval on them as well (on a stable release) ?
<mpt> mvo, and set yourself at least one reminder alarm to change that period before the freeze :-)
<jeromeg> seb128: Corsac will upload them to debian in the next few days
<mvo> mpt: reminder> yes
<mpt> mvo, I don't know. Are there examples of external repositories that change very often? I suppose heavily-in-development PPAs might.
<mvo> mpt: I'm not sure, I guess there are some but I don't know how much flux there is. sounds like something I should ask on ubuntu-devel-discuss or ubuntu-devel
<mvo> mpt: to gather some data on it
<seb128> jeromeg: xfswitch-plugin accepted, xfce4-notifyd is not good
<seb128> jeromeg: xfce4-notifyd sources a GPL2 and the COPYING in GPL3
<seb128> a -> are
<jeromeg> arg
<seb128> " *  This program is free software; you can redistribute it and/or modify
<seb128>  *  it under the terms of the GNU General Public License as published by
<seb128>  *  the Free Software Foundation; version 2 of the License ONLY."
<jeromeg> seb128: ok, thank you very much for the review
<seb128> you're welcome
<jeromeg> I'll fix this asap
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> tseliot: SimpleGladeApp.py is LGPL in xorg-options-editor-gtk and the tarball has no LGPL copy and the debian copyright doesn't list this one
<asac> bryce: 330108 -> please ack this sponsoring
<tseliot> seb128: what do you suggest that I do? Shall I add another license file or simply add LGPL to the current COPYING file?
<tseliot> seb128: and maybe explain it all in the README?
<seb128> tseliot: add a COPYING.LIB or similar which has the LGPL copy and list in the debian copyright
<seb128> tseliot: you need to ship the texts for the license you use and the copyright needs to list those
<tseliot> seb128: ok, I'll do it and I'll update my bzr branch
<seb128> thanks
<jeromeg> seb128: about xfce4-notifyd, if I patch COPYING with upstream's agreement, is that enough ?
<seb128> jeromeg: can't you get them to roll a new tarball with a fixed license?
<jeromeg> seb128: I'll see what I can do
<seb128> jeromeg: if they fix it to their vcs I guess patching for the current version until the next tarball come is ok
<jeromeg> ok, that should be easier :D
<seb128> well if they want their software distributed they should be conciliant and roll a new tarball ;-)
<seb128> pitti: is your ssh agent working again with the gnome-keyring uploaded yesterday?
<jeromeg> seb128: sure
<fta2> seb128, thanks for gwibber. i'll clarify that with upstream
<seb128> fta2: you're welcome
<fta2> seb128, could I re-up with a fixed tarball but using the same upstream version? or will it be rejected because of md5 mismatch?
<pitti> seb128: "again"? It never stopped working
<seb128> pitti: I though it broke for you during the sprint when I uploaded the version which fixed the timeout issue
<seb128> pitti: we got several bugs about the ssh agent being broken in 2.25.90
<seb128> asac: ^ does it work for you now?
<seb128> fta2: you can reupload the same version, the other one has not been accepted or published
<asac> seb128: dont have 64bit system at hand right now. dholbach also saw this
<seb128> asac: that was 64b specific?
<asac> it always worked on 32bit
<asac> seb128: yes i think so
<seb128> asac: ok, you didn't tell me that or I didn't note the information ;-)
<pitti> seb128: oh, during the sprint, yes
<pitti> seb128: it has worked again for a long time
<asac> seb128: sorry. i think dholbach noted that in the bug
<seb128> pitti: ok
<seb128> asac: I've pinged dholbach and mdz who had the issue too
<mvo> mpt: everything should auto-launch, no notification area applets at all? so apport will auto-launch on login (if needed) and reboot required comes up too?
<mpt> mvo, the "restart required" is update-notifier, correct? that should come up automatically
<mpt> Does apport use notification bubbles?
<mpt> I didn't notice that
<mvo> mpt: apport uses a notiifcation icon for crashes that happened for system processes
<mvo> mpt: or that happend while noone was logged in
<mpt> mvo, just an icon and no bubble? That's fine for now
<mvo> mpt: so when the user clicks on it he may get a gksu style dialog first to access the crash
<mvo> mpt: it also contains a bubble that just tells about the crash report
<mpt> ergh
<mpt> What's the exact text of the bubble?
<mpt> (Thanks for thinking of that case!)
<mvo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/119190/
<mpt> "Click on the notification icon to "
<mpt> rats
<mpt> And we can't stuff explanatory text into the gksu dialog, can we?
<seb128> you are not suggesting auto-opening a gksu dialog right?
<mpt> probably not :-)
<seb128> ok good ;-)
<mvo> mpt: I guess we could but it would be a bit inconvinent to login and get a dimmed screen
<mpt> exactly
<mpt> hm
<mpt> mvo, what would be the impact of nuking both the icon and the bubble?
<mpt> -> not providing graphical access to crash reports of system processes
<mpt> -> ...? Who uses that?
<mvo> mpt: nuking the bubble woudl make it less discoverable, nuking the icon means we don't get bugreports for this type of crashes anymore
<seb128> lot of users looking at launchpad
<seb128> all the installation issues are reported this way
<mpt> hm, ok
<seb128> mvo: I would not say no to less installation issues bugs though ;-)
 * seb128 runs away from mvo quickly
 * mpt thinks seb128 is confusing bugs with bug reports ;-)
<mpt> I guess it should be a preliminary alert that segues into the gksu one, ugh
<mpt> until we have a nice Crash Reporter utility thingy
<mpt> ok, I'll write this up
<mvo> mpt: that may not make it to FF, I mean, there is *very* little time already and I need to finish more than just the UX team changes. adding more code is going to make it even more difficult (unless I get a FF expection for this)
<mpt> mvo, do you have an alternative suggestion?
<mvo> mpt: just showing the icon and not the bubble and hoping the user discovers it on his own (sorry, not a very good one I guess)
<mvo> mpt: please still draw the suggestion you have, but its going to be difficult to meet the deadline
<mpt> mvo, ok, the icon only would be tolerable
<mpt> I'll mock up the alert now
<mvo> thanks
<mpt> mvo, maybe bratsche could take care of apport instead
<asac> mvo: so does the user see partner apps in update-manater?
<mvo> asac: sure, why not?
<mvo> mpt: sure, the code is in update-notifier bzr: src/crash.c - the recent commits should be good templates in what needs to be changed
<mvo> mpt: I will leave that change out and upload what I have now and let him add the required code
<mpt> thanks mvo
<mvo> mpt: will you be able to write a mail to ubuntu-devel asking for opinions about if we need a special interval for third party repos (like PPAs) or if 7 days is good for those as well
<mvo> ?
<mpt> mvo, wait, src/crash.c is in update-notifier? Not in apport?
<mvo> mpt: correct, update-notifier acts as the messanger, it detects the files and calls apport
<mvo> (update-notifier should really be named event-notifier)
<mpt> ok
<asac> mvo: i am not sure why not. because its not enabled?
<asac> mvo: so are the partner apps visible in update-manager or not? ;)
<mvo> asac: partner apps are only visable when the partner repo is enabled and a partner app is installed
<mvo> asac: but then they will show up just fine
<asac> mvo: ok
<jcastro> seb128: looking for me?
<seb128> jcastro: hello
<seb128> jcastro: could you create a gnome-python component on launchpad? ;-)
<jcastro> yessir!
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<jcastro> I have something for you seb128
<jcastro> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/lp-upstream-tools
<jcastro> I am announcing this on the bugs list later today
<jcastro> it will let you mass open upstream tasks
<seb128> cool, will try that later
<seb128> I'm busy with GNOME updates right now
<jcastro> no worries
<seb128> hey tedg
<tedg> seb128: Good morning.
<seb128> tedg: I cc-ed you on a sponsoring request for fast-user-switch-applet, the change seems to be quite some good work if you could give it a review
<tedg> seb128: Cool.  I'll look at it.
<seb128> thanks
<pitti> hey tedg
<tedg> pitti: Morning, going through your mail :)
<seb128> vuntz: gnome-panel 2.25.91 fixes the vertical notification area issue (and a similar one with the clock applet when showing the weather)
<calc> seb128: is there a known issue with gnome panel locking up when attempting to access the clock applet?
<calc> seb128: its happening to me all the time :\
<seb128> calc: yes,   http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=570765
<ubottu> Gnome bug 570765 in Calendar "gnome panel hangs after clicked on the clock applet" [Critical,New]
<calc> seb128: ok thanks
<seb128> calc: you are welcome to try the patch one the bug if you get the bug all the time and tell us if it fixes the issue
<seb128> calc: that's a one line and I will probably upload to jaunty later today
<seb128> vuntz: ^ do something!
<calc> seb128: ok, i'm pretty busy today but if i have a chanse before its uploaded i will look at it
<pitti> hey calc
<pitti> ugh, our gpm package is a patch swamp
<vuntz> seb128: what can I do if it's an eds bug?
<seb128> vuntz: well whatever e-d-s do the clock should not hang, no?
<seb128> vuntz: there is an e-d-s bug for sure but the clock not handling e-d-s crashes is a bug too
<seb128> pitti: talk to tedg ;-)
<vuntz> seb128: it's a bug in the library part of e-d-s
<seb128> vuntz: well, shouldn't those calls be async in the clock code?
<bryce> morning
<vuntz> seb128: if you read my comment, you can see that I asked: "why don't we have an async version of this function?"
<vuntz> seb128: so, hrm, what can I do? :-)
<seb128> vuntz: debug eds? ;-)
<vuntz> seb128: that's your job ;-)
<seb128> vuntz: ok, so your job is to make it on a gnome-2-26 targets list
<crevette> I was to propse that
<crevette> I think it could be a good candidate
<vuntz> seb128: see, crevette can handle that part ;-)
<vuntz> it's just a matter of changing the GNOME target in bugzilla
<seb128> vuntz: well if that's just changing the target and having nobody to care about it then
<seb128> nobody seems to consider using the clock applet freezing the session as an issue
<vuntz> seb128: oh andre will care, don't worry ;-)
<jeromeg> seb128: I finally managed to get rid of my ln issues, I attached my improved package to bug #318444
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 318444 in abiword "[need-update] abiword to latest stable version 2.6.6 in Ubuntu 9.04" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/318444
<seb128> jeromeg: ok thanks
<jeromeg> seb128: should fix at least 10 bugs on LP
<seb128> cool
<jeromeg> some of which were due to our packaging
<bryce> brb
<mvo> james_w: hi, do you have a moment?
<mvo> james_w: I was sponoring tomboy (bzr get lp:~ubuntu-desktop/tomboy/ubuntu ; bzr-buildpackage -S) - and I get all sorts of strange errors from dpkg-source now
<rickspencer3> desktop team meeting in 15 minutes
<rickspencer3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2009-02-17
<james_w> mvo: sure, for you anything
<mvo> james_w: bzr-buildpackage -e gives me a strange layout with a "PaxHeaders" direcotry
<mvo> james_w: do you have any idea what might be wrong here?
<james_w> mvo: aha
<ember> we already tried to repack the tarball, same error
<james_w> is this a git export generated tarball?
<james_w> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr-builddeb/+bug/303931
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 303931 in bzr-builddeb "Doesn't handle tar extensions" [Medium,Fix committed]
<james_w> I assume it is that
<mvo> james_w: hm, that sounds likely, could we have a compat mode? I assume it uses python tarfile =
<mvo> ?
<mvo> so compat would just run subprocess.call()
<mvo> ?
<mvo> heh :)
<mvo> kees already did that
<james_w> mvo: "Fix Committed"
<james_w> :-)
 * mvo hugs james_w
<ember> heh
<james_w> lp:bzr-builddeb if you want to use it locally to get going now
<mvo> james_w: thanks, you are my hero of the day. getting it now
<james_w> there are probably a few dragons hiding in that branch though
<james_w> please kick me if something doesn't work
<mvo> heh :) will do
<mvo> I'm not afraid of dragons, I got a chainmail+2 and a good sword, what could possibly go wrong?
<james_w> heh
<mvo> bzr-buildpackage is now much happier
<james_w> \o/
 * asac thinks its meeting time
<asac> @time
 * rickspencer3 hammers gavel on table
<rickspencer3> is everyone here?
<asac> hmm no bot here ;)
<ArneGoetje> I am
<seb128> hey rickspencer3
<calc> hi
<pitti> o/
<rickspencer3> ArneGoetje: asac: bryce: Riddell: pitti: calc: let's go!
<ArneGoetje> rickspencer3: I'm here
<bryce> alrighty
<Riddell> hola
<rickspencer3> First, I know that some of us are under a lot of pressure over the next couple of days, so feel free to ...
<rickspencer3> work issues off list if you think it will help the meeting go faster
 * kenvandine waves howdy
 * rickspencer3 wave to Ken
<Riddell> hi kenvandine
<asac> meeting wiki is: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2009-02-17/
<asac> hi kenvandine
<asac> welcome to the team
<rickspencer3> outstanding items - bryce, anything on https://launchpad.net/bugs/309482
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 309482 in xserver-xorg-video-nv "jaunty: Kubuntu OEM enduser setup fails with black screen (nv driver fails)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<rickspencer3> while bryce is working on that ...
<rickspencer3> pitti: graphical installer for server is a non-issue, right?
<pitti> rickspencer3: sorry, forgot about mailing that; please keep it as an action item for me
<pitti> but it's certainly not jaunty matter
<rickspencer3> k
<kenvandine> asac: thx
<rickspencer3> before we go on, any agenda items to add?
<pitti> we'll walk over the specs list, I assume
<rickspencer3> pitti: yes, I want to review work items for feature freeze readiness
<bryce> rickspencer3: looks like we have a backtrace now; I'll investigate further today
<rickspencer3> bryce: ack
<rickspencer3> pitti: do you want to say a few words about Dx integration status?
<bryce> I notice *** glibc detected *** kwin: double free or corruption (!prev): 0x0a06a030 *** so possibly it's not X that's crashing but kwin, but I'll look into it more
<pitti> eek, a glibc was detected!
<pitti> so, today we got the "go!" for the IM indicator stuff
<asac> rickspencer3: those numbers are wrong right?
<rickspencer3> the ones on the table, where I have note that says they are wrong ;)
<pitti> I uploaded three packages related to that, and a patch, seb will look on two other patches to fix notifications
<pitti> I'm still waiting for the new notification daemon
<pitti> there are still some open questions wrt. upgrades and automatically enabling them
<pitti> that'll still require some work
<rickspencer3> is there an eta for having that figured out? Anything anyone could be doing to help?
<seb128> I'm discussing some issue with the patch for gsd but that should be uploaded soon
<pitti> rickspencer3: I was promised "today"
<pitti> for the notification daemon
<pitti> no ETA for migration issues, just got one round of discussion
<rickspencer3> will the migration issue block FF in your opinion?
<pitti> it'll need a (minor) FF exception IMHO
<pitti> but it's borderline
<rickspencer3> ok
<pitti> but we can certainly get that
<pitti> we have similar code in intrepid for fusa
<tkamppeter> hi
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> moving on
<rickspencer3> let's quickly touch on status with regard to FF, round table style
<rickspencer3> ArneGoetje: is the language selector on track for Feature Freeze?
<ArneGoetje> maybe need a few days more
<rickspencer3> ArneGoetje: there are no more days
<rickspencer3> FF is Thursday
<pitti> what's still left? features or just UI changes?
<pitti> UIF is two weeks later
<pitti> PKification etc. would need to land by Thursday
<pitti> throwing around the .glade still has some grace time
<ArneGoetje> basically debugging. GUI is done, just the code is not fully workable yet.
<Riddell> we don't care about bugs yet :)
<rickspencer3> so sounds like that is on track for FF
<pitti> ArneGoetje: is it realistic to get something uploaded by Thursday then, even if it's still buggy?
<ArneGoetje> well, it's not usable yet
<pitti> oh, hmm
<rickspencer3> I'm afraid that is at risk for missing Jaunty then
<ArneGoetje> how about a FF exception?
<pitti> well, if it's just another week, a FFE is realistic
<asac> for important building blocks we had the mean of FFe in the past
<pitti> and for changes that are relatively confined as well
<rickspencer3> pitti: can you follow up with ArneGoetje tomorrow and make the call?
<pitti> rickspencer3: ack
<rickspencer3> asac: what do you have for FF? just flash repos?
<pitti> no asac on https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+specs
<asac> rickspencer3: all i had is done ... but not on the worklist either because there was no spec
<rickspencer3> asac: so sounds like you're all good for FF
<rickspencer3> bryce: xorg options editor?
<asac> rickspencer3: i uploaded new pppd and new network-manager and connman today/yesterda
<asac> connman awaits archive admin push
<rickspencer3> asac: ack
<asac> rickspencer3: all those are not on that list ;)
<bryce> rickspencer3: I uploaded it last week, although it got rejected so I think there must be some additional paperwork necessary
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<rickspencer3> no Qt version, right? That was handled differently in Kubuntu
<bryce> unfortunately no details were given in the reject email so I'll have to do some research
<pitti> really
<pitti> I saw the reject mail, and alberto's reply on the u-archive list, I thought
<pitti> some missing license file
<bryce> ah, I'm not on u-archive
<pitti> sounded easy
<bryce> ok cool
<pitti> bryce: no, the uploader get's CC:ed
<pitti> which was tseliot, I suppose
<bryce> ah
<pitti> well, s/uploader/person in changelog/
<seb128> tseliot already fixed it in bzr
<rickspencer3> bryce: could you work with tseliot to get it done tomorrow?
<pitti> but sounds as if it's on track
<seb128> it just needs to be sponsroed
<bryce> rickspencer3: sure thing
<seb128> sponsored
<pitti>   aspectj |    1.5.4-1 | unstable/contrib | source, all
<pitti> sorry, ECHANNEL
<tseliot> yes, I fixed it
<bryce> tseliot: ready for another upload now?
<tseliot> bryce: sure
<pitti> ok, next
<rickspencer3> bryce: what about xtesting infrastructure
<pitti> calc:
<pitti> you didn't have any jaunty spec, so you are off the hook in that regard :)
<bryce> xsmoke is implemented.  I want to run through it a few times before calling it done though
<calc> pitti: ok :)
<bryce> it's not FF critical since it's not going into ubuntu proper
<pitti> calc: anything you are planning/working on right now which smells FF relevant?
<calc> pitti: not really no, i am currently working on split build work, uploaded a new build of OOo 3.0.1 with up to date ooo-build last night
<pitti> calc: split build is for jaunty+1, though, I assume?
<calc> pitti: yes, assuming it works well, though there are other issues to discuss probably by that point :)
<pitti> bryce: radeon-change-xaa-to-exa is a done deal, I think
<pitti> bryce: what's missing for "implemented"?
<bryce> pitti: yep, it's basically done
<bryce> pitti: we're just giving until alpha-5 for reporting regressions
<bryce> however there haven't really been many so it's just a formality at this point
<pitti> bryce: but we certainly won't revert it past FF?
<pitti> well, "hopefully", I think
<pitti> ok, great
<bryce> pitti: correct, there seems no reason to revert it at this point
<pitti> Riddell: kubuntu-jaunty-gap-analysis -> this sounds like some parts are done, and some might get deferred?
<Riddell> pitti: yes
<Riddell> some bits are deferred
<Riddell> and some bits done
<pitti> should they be moved to a new blueprint, to not forget about them, and call the jauty bits done?
<pitti> well, I'm fine with leaving it open and retitling it karmic as well, depends on what you prefer
<pitti> Riddell: kubuntu-jaunty-package-manager sounds like a more atomic issue; how's PK doing so far?
<Riddell> hard to know what best to do with these "lots of things in one spec" specs, we have a page on the canonical wiki for "things to do later" that we might copy
<pitti> Riddell: right, please feel free to do that
<Riddell> pitti: kpackagekit is in and doing well
<pitti> great to hear
<pitti> Riddell: adept is still in main, should it?
<Riddell> pitti: rgreening has been looking into the 'simple Add/Remove interface for Apps' interface and seems to be talking with upstream about how to do it best
<bryce> tseliot: 0.2 uploaded
<Riddell> pitti: adept can go, I need to fix the depends on update-notifier-kde first
<pitti> Riddell: ok; that doesn't seem to be a FF matter then
<Riddell> pitti: so the 'simple Add/Remove interface for Apps' is likely deferred in favour of doing it properly upstream
<pitti> Riddell: kubuntu-jaunty-setup ?
<pitti> Riddell: *nod*
<pitti> I think the PK GUIs are not exactly hard to use either
<Riddell> kubuntu-jaunty-setup is all done
<pitti> in fact they rather lack features than usability IMHO
<pitti> Riddell: so "good progress" -> Implemented or "beta avail"?
<pitti> ah, saw the description update
<Riddell> Implemented I guess, although we might make tweaks depending on feedback for various settings
<pitti> so in terms of features this is by and large done
<Riddell> yep
<pitti> kubuntu-jaunty-setup is a gain a conglomerate
<pitti> Riddell: ^ same split handling as kubuntu-jaunty-gap-analysis ?
<pitti> in the meantime: pitti -> apport-retracer-maintenance -> all done, and by and large doing what we want; also not FF relevant, since it's infrastructure
<Riddell> pitti: I don't think there's anything to be carried over for kubuntu-jaunty-setup
<rickspencer3> pitti: do you think the vanilla session thing needs to be done for FF?
 * Riddell committed his first line of code to apport today
<pitti> rickspencer3: oh crap, completely forgot about that; I think we should get some bits, yes
<pitti> rickspencer3: this also involves changing the dx packages
<pitti> I don't think it's realistic to get done by thursday, though, so we'll need an FFE for that
<pitti> we should have a blueprint for that, though
<pitti> Riddell: \o/
<rickspencer3> we could a) push to get it done, b) try to postone it to Karmic, c) try to work on exception
<pitti> Riddell: ok, thanks for the update; Kubuntu progress looks well, congrats
<pitti> rickspencer3: first we need to write down the goal and implementation design, though
<rickspencer3> pitti: I started a blueprint and assigned it to you, but due to several bugs in launchpad, it's in "launchpad" instead of "ubuntu"
<seb128> pitti, rickspencer3: I don't consider the jaunty bits for that as really a feature since that will not be something installed by default or requiring lot of changes
<pitti> rickspencer3: eww
<rickspencer3> I thought we discussed this, as you had a much better name for the feature than I had :)
<pitti> seb128: FF covers new packages, though, and it's still an Ubuntu feature
<pitti> rickspencer3: straciatella? :-)
<seb128> pitti: no chance for me to work on that this week
<pitti> rickspencer3: let's fix the blueprint after the meeting
<pitti> seb128: ack
<rickspencer3> that's the name! but I called it "vanilla chocolate chip" or something lame like that
<pitti> seb128: gdm-upgrade -> migration code can be done post-FF IMHO
<pitti> but the package itself is there and works
<seb128> pitti: yes, dx team has no really interest in the new gdm right now and almost nobody replied to my call for testing
<bryce> rickspencer3: btw I've gone ahead and marked radeon-change-xaa-to-exa implemented; we're close enough to alpha-5, and there's been no new problems so far tied to EXA.  :-)
<pitti> seb128: I saw one happy reply, and I tested it too
<seb128> right
<seb128> I've been running it for a while too, I came back to the normal gdm to do bootcharts though :-)
<pitti> ok, I think that's it
<pitti> so except for that straciatella session we should be able to make it, with some extra efforts
<pitti> not too many FFEs
 * pitti hands the mike back to rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> shweet
<rickspencer3> btw pitti: nice job getting all your spec work done so early
<rickspencer3> looks like we are in decent shape for FF, which is great
<pitti> well, it wasn't so much this tim e:)
<rickspencer3> Next is a discussion topic regarding Main Inclusion
<bryce> whoa, in-place bug title editing.  sweet.
<pitti> I did the devkit bits, but those were easy as well
<rickspencer3> I think in the interest of time I will move that to email
<pitti> bryce: ajax FTW
<bryce> pitti: I like
<pitti> rickspencer3: MIR?
<pitti> rickspencer3: for OLS? done
<rickspencer3> pitti: btw, looks like they fixed the bug that kept me from retargetting the blueprint
<rickspencer3> pitti: it's more about Main Inclusion guidelines, but I think we should defer the discussion until after FF
<pitti> right
<rickspencer3> staffing
<pitti> hooray!
<rickspencer3> Ken VanDine starts tomorrow!
<kenvandine> woot!
<rickspencer3> Ken, look for a "getting started mail" from me later today
<pitti> rickspencer3, seb128, kenvandine: can we have a phone call on Friday to discuss how to get you started?
<bryce> welcome aboard kenvandine!
<rickspencer3> pitti: of course
<calc> kenvandine: looking forward to meeting you in May :)
<seb128> pitti: if it's not after european work hours yes
<pitti> the getting started tasks, plus diving into the wiki and doing some Debian packaging tutorials should keep you busy until Friday, I guess ;)
<rickspencer3> ACTION: rickspencer3 to schedule pitti kenvandine seb128 call for Friday
<pitti> seb128: just post-FF, since we all have our hands full, I think
<seb128> pitti: right
<kenvandine> i am sure
<rickspencer3> heh
<rickspencer3> ok, welcome to the team ken
<pitti> kenvandine: sorry, it's just an unfortunate timing, and I want to take some time for the call and get you started
<pitti> kenvandine: oh, and please install current jaunty somewhere :)
<kenvandine> sure, i am sure i can stay busy :)
<kenvandine> pitti: i have :)
<pitti> kenvandine: and you are still online? w00t :)
<seb128> kenvandine: welcome, feel free to ask any question on this channel if you have some btw
<rickspencer3> pitti: I think it's good to give Ken a couple of days to get his basics in place, so timing is good
<kenvandine> pitti: giving me a high level of confidence here :)
<rickspencer3> hehe
<rickspencer3> next topic: release bugs
<rickspencer3> I'm not sure there is much to discuss there, but I want to make sure that everyone is hyper aware of these week to week
<pitti> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/ReleaseStatus
<pitti> right, I don't think it makes much sense to discuss
<pitti> I already bothered everyone with them last Friday, before the release team meeting
<pitti> and they aren't really tied to FF (but urgent anyway)
<pitti> some are utterly hard, though, and/or depend on upstream actions
<bryce> I'm a bit concerned about -intel performance
<bryce> we seem stuck between a rock and a hard place
<pitti> bryce: EXA being slow?
<bryce> pitti: right
<bryce> upstream recommends moving to UXA.  Their reply to my concerns about its instability is to forward bugs to them and they'll take a look
<bryce> which I guess would work well for them but I'm not confident we'd get enough fixed to make it worth the effort
<rickspencer3> ok
<LaserJock> does the desktop team take care of abiword?
<calc> bryce: is this something that will likely be stable by 10.04 ?
<calc> bryce: otherwise we might have to be their bug testers :-\
<bryce> calc: oh it pretty well better be ;-)
<pitti> LaserJock: we should, primarily a manpower issue
<pitti> LaserJock: but there's a pending update to be sponsored
<seb128> LaserJock: we are in a middle of a meeting and no the xubuntu does usually
<calc> bryce: well i mean if not enough distros test it might still be buggy by then (i assume fedora will be turning on UXA?)
<calc> bryce: and by that time EXA support may be completely unusable, heh
<seb128> I think we should rather go for stable and slow than faster and buggy
<bryce> not sure, but fedora does tend to run pretty close to bleeding edge
 * calc just wants to make sure we don't end up broken on a LTS
<rickspencer3> moving on
<rickspencer3> pitti: release status, anything to discuss there?
<pitti> we covered it pretty well
<pitti> still blocking on getting the notification stuff
<rickspencer3> Riddell: tkamppeter: I still don't have activity reports from you guys for this week, please resend
<tkamppeter> rickspencer, I have posted it on the meeting page.
<rickspencer3> pitti: dbarth says that you should be able to upload any minute now
<rickspencer3> tkamppeter: ack
 * pitti needs to run in 5 minutes
<rickspencer3> Any other business?
<pitti> I'll do it tomororw morning, first thing
 * rickspencer3 rubs temples
<pitti> seb128: I reviewed their PPA packageging branch it's fine now, BTW
<pitti> so if anyone urges you, it's just branch, clean changelog, go
<pitti> or anyone else
<seb128> pitti: which one?
<pitti> seb128: notification daemon
<seb128> ah ok
<rickspencer3> seb128: may I ask dbarth to ping you when he is ready?
<seb128> ok noted
<seb128> rickspencer3: yes sure
 * rickspencer3 waves goodbye to pitti (who probably has his coat on) ;)
<pitti> thanks all
<pitti> 8th anniversary today
<asac> pitti: congrats
<pitti> I really shouldn't be late
<bryce> pitti: congrats!
<pitti> lest it would be my last :)
 * asac hugs pitti 
<ArneGoetje> pitti: hurry up!
<rickspencer3> pitti: yeah, see you tomorrow, and run~
<tkamppeter> 8th anniversary of what?
<kenvandine> congrats pitti
<pitti> tkamppeter: knowing my wife
<seb128> pitti: have fun, see you tomorrow!
<pitti> bye everyone
<asac> are we done ?
<kenvandine> sounded like it to me
<asac> seems so. thanks all
<asac> kenvandine: when is your official first day?
<kenvandine> tomorrow
<asac> nice ;)
<kenvandine> looking forward to it :)
<jeromeg> LaserJock: I packaged the abiword update
<bryce> kenvandine: enjoy the sunlight while you still can
<kenvandine> hehehehe
<kenvandine> i plan to spend the afternoon outside with the kids :)
<LaserJock> jeromeg: ok
<LaserJock> Sugar needs to do some work on Abiword
<asac> kenvandine: enjoy your last day off ;)
<kenvandine> :)
<LaserJock> but I wanted to find out who would be good to work with and who would care if we broke it ;-)
<jeromeg> LaserJock: I fixed some packaging issues, but there are still a lot remaining
<jeromeg> LaserJock: as it's shipped by default in Xubuntu, I guess they would not be happy
<LaserJock> jeromeg: yeah, that was my guess :-)
<LaserJock> we need a libabiword package split out
<LaserJock> and python bindings built
<jeromeg> I've seen the bug report
<LaserJock> jeromeg: you have any thoughts on that?
<jeromeg> I think we should work on this with the debian folk
<jeromeg> or maintaining this will become a pain
<LaserJock> right
<LaserJock> but we've also got 2 days until FF
<jeromeg> true
<LaserJock> jeromeg: are you connected with Debian at all?
<LaserJock> the abiword maintainers that is
<jeromeg> there is one maintainer
<jeromeg> I'm writing him a mail at the moment to share a patch or two
<LaserJock> jeromeg: would you mind also asking about this issue?
<jeromeg> but I don't have any special contacts with him
<jeromeg> LaserJock: will do
<LaserJock> jeromeg: awesome, thanks
<jeromeg> no problem
<jeromeg> LaserJock: if you give me your email adress, I can CC you
<LaserJock> jeromeg: laserjock@ubuntu.com
<jeromeg> LaserJock: ok, cool
<jeromeg> LaserJock: I've something to do right now, but I'll make sure it's sent within two hours
<LaserJock> jeromeg: np, thanks a lot
<jeromeg> LaserJock: sent
<LaserJock> jeromeg: great
<jeromeg> LaserJock: I did not insist insist on the freeze, I thought it would be a bit unpolite for a first mail
<LaserJock> jeromeg: of course
<jeromeg> seb128: upstream is ok with me repackaging the tarball for xfce4-notifyd
<seb128> good
<jeromeg> Shall I put a higher version number ?
<jeromeg> ie 0ubuntu2 ?
<seb128> no
<seb128> just fix and reupload using the same number
<jeromeg> seb128: my sponsor would like to know if you want me to add a +dfsg to the version ?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - there was a recent stable update to gnome-power-manager (2.24.4). do you want me to prepare an update for jaunty?
<jcastro> welcome kenvandine!
<kenvandine> jcastro: woot!
<kenvandine> wow the flood of PMs
<pochu> kenvandine: and you're lucky the meeting is here and not in #ubuntu-meeting ;-)
<pochu> kenvandine: welcome, btw
<kenvandine> hehe
<didrocks> jcastro: hey!
<didrocks> jcastro: seb128 wanted to ping you because we can't push a branch ~whathever/gnome-python/ubuntu for instance
<jcastro> didrocks: I created a gnome-python this morning
<jcastro> didrocks: have you tried pushing recently?
<didrocks> jcastro: great, let me try to push my branch now
<didrocks> jcastro: not today :)
<didrocks> jcastro: it works now, thanks :)
<jcastro> <3
 * didrocks hugs jcastro ;)
<fta> seb128, for gwibber, should we ask upstream to mention BSD in COPYING, or is it enough if we fix d/copyrights?
<seb128> fta: usually you need to have a copy of the license you use in the tarball
<seb128> didrocks: jcastro fixed it apparently so great
<seb128> jcastro: thanks
<seb128> jeromeg: dunno, who is you sponsor, aren't you supposed to figure those details? I've no clue about abiword and how it's packaged uusually
<seb128> chrisccoulson: yes feel free to do it thanks
<seb128> I will be back in half an hour if somebody has questions or comments
<didrocks> seb128: yes, I added the new branch
<didrocks> seb128: I think I will update first my merge of gnome-python-extras, I am tired of waiting libgda update and begins to forget what I have done
<seb128> didrocks: do you still have work to do or are you looking for updates?
<didrocks> then, I will upload the updates
<seb128> didrocks: ok
<didrocks> seb128: I have the lib you gave me, but if there is something else, no problem :)
<fta> seb128: here, unless i missed something, it's just a user contributed theme, everything else is GPLv2, so i thought mentioning it in d/copyright would be enough, like all multi-license packages i maintain
<seb128> ok, that should be enough to keep you busy until I'm back
<didrocks> seb128: do I had gnome-python-extras in a branch? We won't upload it at ~ubuntu-desktop because it's in universe
<seb128> fta: I'm not a license expert, I just apply what I've been told when I joined the archive admin team in ubuntu
<seb128> fta: I guess that's ok if you mention it in the copyright, do that and upload and I will check with pitti tomorrow
<fta> ok :)
<fta> thanks
<seb128> didrocks: you can use bzr for packaging and review if you want
<seb128> didrocks: it's not universe
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, you're right, I have mixed with something else probably :)
<seb128> ok, be back in half an hour
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> huats: !!!
<didrocks> huats: I really need libgda :)
<huats> didrocks: I know
<huats> I am working on that right now
<huats> seb128: I was looking for you !
<didrocks> seb128: I am not able to split only the merge as I had already began the update :/
<huats> and didrocks was waiting for me to see you :)
<didrocks> seb128: so, I will update the merge + upgrade when libgda will be ready
<seb128> hello frenchies
<seb128> didrocks: ok
<seb128> didrocks: it's annoying to be blocked on huats isn't it? ;-)
<huats> bug 330720
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330720 in libgda3 "Please sponsor libgda4 3.99.11 into jaunty" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330720
<jeromeg> seb128: I was speaking about the xfce4-notifyd tarball, I don't have a sponsor for abiword, I still have to find one
<jeromeg> but I'll sort the xfce4-notifyd issue with my sponsor
<seb128> jeromeg: what was the question again?
<seb128> jeromeg: oh, +dfsg? no need for that, the issue is not a dfsg one but a license one
<didrocks> seb128: really, the merge was done on 24/01 and it's difficul for me to remember of it :/
<jeromeg> ok
<huats> seb128: the thing I am the least sure on that is the need of adding conflicts/replace ....
<jeromeg> seb128: thanks
<seb128> jeromeg: you're welcome
<seb128> didrocks: it should just build once libgda is ready?
<seb128> huats: let me look
<huats> this is really a frenchy place here : seb128, didrocks, jeromeg, myself :)
<huats> seb128: sure
<seb128> oh, jeromeg is french too?
<huats> yep
<jeromeg> et ouais
<didrocks> huats: that's for sure :)
<didrocks> crevette: ?
<didrocks> yep crevette is there too \o/
<huats> another one :)
<seb128> don't forget vuntz
<huats> for sure :)
<didrocks> free hl for vuntz :)
<crevette> yes I am
<seb128> huats: you added a suggests on libgda4-jdbc which seems to not be available anywhere where did you find this one?
<huats> oh crap
<huats> I forgot to remove it on some point...
<huats> OK, I'll clean that
<huats> (that is didrocks fault who pushes me...)
<huats> ;)
<seb128> huats: it had been hard to find something to complain about there ;-)
<seb128> the update looks pretty good
<huats> ok
<huats> but there was something :(
<seb128> I just read the diff, I'm building it now
<didrocks> huats: :p
<seb128> huats: why did you remove the flex build-depends too btw?
 * huats worships seb128 aka "the man who reads the diff"
<seb128> huats: lol
<huats> seb128: because it has been removed from the configure checks, if I remember well
<seb128> rickspencer3: dunno how you sent your meeting minutes email to the ubuntu-desktop team but it's displayed as a followup for the previous one in my emails client
<didrocks> huats: during this time, you can update ubuntu-fr.org/telechargement page :p
<rickspencer3> seb128: lol
<rickspencer3> I replied to the last one so that I didn't have to copy certain things over again
<huats> seb128: I have corrected the suggest and put it on LP
<seb128> rickspencer3: you send the reminder for activity report the same way I guess because it does the same ;-)
<rickspencer3> thanks for the heads p
<seb128> ;-)
<rickspencer3> seb128: yeah, thanks for letting me know
<seb128> that's alright, just a detail
<seb128> I was just curious to know why it was listed as a follow up to the previous one
<huats> rickspencer3: you'll notice that seb128 always find something to correct... or is it just when I do something ? ;)
<rickspencer3> huats: no critising seb128 for attention to detail!
<rickspencer3> we all rely on that :)
<rickspencer3> (and if the way I send emails is the worst thing he can point out, then I'm prolly ok ;) )
<huats> rickspencer3: I am just teasing seb128. I am really happy with his comments :)
<rickspencer3> huats: I know, I was teasing you for teasing him
<huats> they are always really helpful :)
<seb128> huats: there is no need to add replaces on conflicts, almost everything is versionned, there is only some binaries in -bin and the previous version didn' have those
<huats> yeah that is what I noticed
<huats> but I was not really confident...
<huats> didrocks: sounds good to you ;)
<didrocks> huats: hope that :)
<pochu> huats: don't forget about lool too
<pochu> this should really be #ubuntu-desktop-fr ;)
<huats> pochu: how can I forget him... sorry lool :)
<huats> seb128: I will tackle anjuta next
<huats> :)
<pochu> or #ubuntu-ordinateur-de-bureau :)
<huats> do you want me to tackle libgdl too ?
<huats> pochu: :)
<didrocks> pochu: :)
<huats> (it will be tomorrow)
<didrocks> tomorrow… or later :p
<seb128> huats: tackle any of those as you want
<seb128> didrocks: do you still have work to do or do you want updates?
<didrocks> seb128: I can handle some stuffs tomorrow :)
<seb128> didrocks: ok ping me tomorrow then
<didrocks> seb128: oki
 * lool waves
<lool> Folks, I need some help for some C# updates
<lool> evolution-sharp and tasque namely
<lool> I have prepared the updates and am looking for a reviewer
 * pochu stares at slomo ;)
<lool> Yeah, well I was hoping to not hit poor slomo again!
<lool> slomo: Hey!
<pochu> lool: RAOF also does C# stuff. He's in -motu
<pochu> and directhex
<lool> slomo: I'm not a C# dude (far from it); currently, libevolution-cil would fail on install and so I couldn't try out tasque; I think this was due to the gnome-sharp2 transition but evolution-sharp doesn't build against the latest e-d-s (too recent)
<lool> slomo: So I updated libevolution-cil to a new upstream which unfortunately seems to change API; it's libevolution5.0-cil now; I also updated tasque and rebuilt it against that; tasque now starts fine
<lool> I have issues with tasque, but that's another topic
<lool> slomo: I need some review and guidance on how to proceed; notably I had to update a patch in evolution-sharp which I don't really understand (but seems still needed) and I had to tweak build-deps to drop an alternate bdep, I don't know why
<lool> slomo: Also, I would rather have a second pair of eyes before starting this mini-subtransition
<lool> slomo: The packages are in my ppa
<seb128> lool: you can ask to directhex on the next chan too
<seb128> lool: he has been doing most of the C# work in jaunty
<lool> Ok
<seb128> didrocks: still there?
<didrocks> seb128: yes :)
<seb128> didrocks: what do you mean by using the jaunty libtool? what else libtool do you expect to use on jaunty?
<didrocks> seb128: most of time, you can use autoconf from intrepid one. I guess that most of users who are still on intrepid does
<seb128> didrocks: jaunty upgrades should be built and tested on jaunty ;-)
<didrocks> here, it's just to explicitely tell that only jaunty libtool (thx to Keybuk update) works on it
<didrocks> seb128: even when only autoconf ?
<seb128> didrocks: what do you mean? well it's normal to build using the current toolchain, the code might not be new-gcc friendly or something
<didrocks> seb128: yes, but when you use pbuider, most of time, people are on stable release and I guess they use autoconf on it…
<didrocks> and not in the chroot
<seb128> didrocks: there is not lot of GNOME jaunty packages building on intrepid
<seb128> didrocks: there is many requesting a new glib or new gtk, etc
<didrocks> seb128: it's not about building, just about executing autoconf
<seb128> didrocks: ok, I see what you mean, I expect most of people upgrading to jaunty running it that's the easier way to build, test upgrades, etc but I guess if you don't that makes sense
<seb128> didrocks: the default assumption is that jaunty updates are done using jaunty tools so the changelog note is somewhat weird, but that's not an issue don't worry ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: I understand :) but how can you be sure that all your b-d are listed on debian/control when not building in a pbuilder chroot?
<seb128> didrocks: I assume the previous version was correct and diff the configure to see requirement changes
<didrocks> seb128: yes, we can assume from that :)
<didrocks> s/from//
<seb128> didrocks: that works in 95% of the cases and I reupload for the 5% remaining, I found that less annoying that doing 95% of pbuilder use for nothing
<didrocks> seb128: I think that I will try this for next release
<seb128> well that's not a recommendation, if you are fine with the extra resource use using pbuilder is a nice way to make sure your upgrade builds
<seb128> but that's an orthogonal issue to the jaunty use
<seb128> you still need a jaunty environment to do the update and test it
<didrocks> yes, that's for sure, and a local repository to update them in the VM…
<seb128> didrocks: gnome-games uploaded
<didrocks> seb128: thanks libgtop2 is on the road
<seb128> didrocks: I uploaded the new libgda too which should unblock you tomorrow
<didrocks> seb128: great! I hope I made not too much error because the merge was not trivial and I did it some time ago
<didrocks> seb128: libgtop ready: bug #330751
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330751 in libgtop "Please, sponsor libgtop 2.25.91 into jaunty" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330751
<didrocks> enough for today. Normally, the new gnome-python-extras is ready. Juste have to testbuild and install tomorrow :)
<seb128> ok, have a good night and see you tomorrow
<didrocks> seb128: thanks, have a good night too ;)
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson: want to do the gnome-session update?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i can do that
<seb128> thanks!
<chrisccoulson> np
<seb128> Laney: there?
<Laney> seb128: hi, just got back in
<Laney> good timing
<seb128> good ;-)
<seb128> Laney: do you know what is going on with evolution-mapi? you wouldn't be interested by getting it reviewed and sponsored to universe by any chance?
<Laney> I have no idea about that package
<Laney> got a bug #?
<seb128> bug #319400
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 319400 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] evolution-mapi " [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/319400
<huats> seb128: I am back for a few seconds... as I said, I'll tackle the anjuta and the libgdl update tomorrow
<huats> you should go to bed btw :)
<seb128> huats: ok thanks!
<seb128> huats: I should yes but there is still a bunch of sponsoring I want to do before
<huats> ok :
<huats> :)
<huats> I let you work then
<seb128> huats: good night!
<huats> seb128: thanks !
<Laney> seb128: Looks like james_w is on the initial review
<Laney> if it gets advocated in the next day or so then I can do the second one
<seb128> Laney: well there is no activity recently and feature freeze is this week
<seb128> Laney: do they use revu for reviewing it or something?
<Laney> the review was yesterday
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> James made some comments there
<seb128> ok good
<Laney> I subscribed to it
<Laney> so if there's any movement I'll kno
<Laney> w
<Laney> also if we really need it in Jaunty there's always FFe possibilities
<seb128> right
<seb128> I can grant those for desktop so that's no issue
<seb128> but it's time to get it some testing now
<Laney> cool
<seb128> it's to allow evolution users to user recent exchange 2007 servers
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-02-18
<pitti> fta: didn't see the entire conversation, but BSD is short enough that it's usually just pasted verbatim into the actual source files
<huats> morning
<pitti> bonjour huats
<huats> bonjour pitti
<Tm_T> päivää lapsikullat
<didrocks> hey pitti :)
<didrocks> lool: around?
<lool> didrocks: yes
<didrocks> lool: I saw that you strike one day with "Xvfb failed to start": http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/09/26/%23ubuntu-x.txt
<didrocks> lool: was it a Xvfb error, or a package one?
<didrocks> (away for a meeting, will read backlog)
<lool> didrocks: There were a bunch of different issues
<huats> ah ?
<huats> sorry ww
<seb128> hello
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<huats> hello seb128
<jeromeg> seb128: regarding the abiword upgrade, I sent a mail to the two debian maintainers to share some fixes and to know their plans but I got no reply yet
<jeromeg> and hello (sorry...)
<seb128> jeromeg: ok, no problem, we have ubuntu changes and can't sync directly anyway so we can as well use a different tarball
<jeromeg> ok
<lool> didrocks: Some issues can be worked around or fixed in packages, others were more relevant for the xvfb package
<seb128> lool: do you think you will have time this week or next week to do the pygobject pygtk updates in debian? or should I give those updates to ubuntu contributors for now and we will sync later whenever debian does those?
<seb128> or maybe pochu is interested to do the debian updates? ;-)
<seb128> huats: lut ;-) do you still have updates on your todolist?
<lool> seb128: if someone can do them, that's best
<lool> +else
<seb128> ok
<huats> seb128: hey
<huats> I am a bit working on anjuta and libgdl
<huats> but it seems to be ok (or almost)
<lool> I have them in my TODO, but I had urgent stuff to do first (whenever I need to respin glibc on armel it takes > 6 hours to build on buildds and an infinite amount of time here   :-/)
<seb128> huats: ok do those
<seb128> lool: ok noted
<seb128> session restart brb
<huats> lool: if I finish quickly I'll try to help you
<lool> huats: Thanks
<seb128> ok, GNOME 2.25.91 almost uptodate now
<jeromeg> seb128: if you have some time, would you mind having a look at gigolo and xfce4-notifyd in NEW ?
<jeromeg> gigolo is just a rename, it replaces sion which was already in universe
<pitti> ping? just got a freenode notice about brokenness
<ember> pong
<pitti> thanks
<pitti> seems it's back
<seb128> pochu: hi
<didrocks> lool: really ? I saw that seb128 (hi !) had the same issue and was waiting for Xvfb to be fixed
<pochu> moins seb128
<seb128> pochu: want to do the pygobject and pygtk stable updates for gtk so we can sync the new versions?
<seb128> didrocks: what issue?
<didrocks> seb128: I get now a "Xvfb failed to start" on gnome-python-extras
<lool> didrocks: Which issue in particular?  As I said there are multiple ones
<lool> didrocks: Did you look into the error log?
<didrocks> lool: let me copy/paste it
<pochu> seb128: I'm busy with uni work and have a grave bug in the bts due to my share-mime-info triggers patch, so not sure I'll have time
<pochu> seb128: if I can I'll work on it
<seb128> ok thanks
<lool> Hmm I don't find the construct I had to look into xvfb errors
<didrocks> lool, seb128 : http://paste.ubuntu.com/119613/
<lool>   * Use xvfb-run's -e to help debugging recurring issues under xvfb-run.
<didrocks> :/
<lool> seb128: Hmm did you drop that when merging in 2.13.0-2ubuntu1?
<seb128> didrocks: the build error is not due to xvfb apprently though
<didrocks> seb128: hum?
<seb128> didrocks: the issue seems to be that the tarball doesn't ship the htmls
<seb128> didrocks: and we don't build those
<seb128> didrocks: reading you short log, the xvfb error is ignored but the dh_install breaks
<seb128> I'm just guessting about the html
<lool> seb128: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/19987724/pygtk_2.13.0-0ubuntu8_2.13.0-2ubuntu1.diff.gz => drops -e debian/xvfb-$*-dbg.log from xvfb-run   :-/
<didrocks> seb128: oh, you should be right.
<lool> Actually it drops all my changes for fatal testsuite failures
<seb128> lool: sorry I though you applied all your changes to the debian version must have overlooked this one
<seb128> that package should really be in sync on debian
<lool> I had not, I did these in a hurry before $deadline and didn't have time to port them to Debian
<seb128> ok, I'll review that a bit later
<lool> Thanks
<seb128> you're welcome, sorry for the quick sync, I've been a bit lazy the debian changelog suggested pochu applied all the ubuntu changes to debian
<seb128> but you probably did those extra changes after that
<seb128> didrocks: I'm always right ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: I don't doubt on that :-)
<didrocks> seb128: so, let's have a look why those files aren't there
<seb128> didrocks: usually that's upstream who didn't enable the configure option when making the tarball
<seb128> didrocks: workaound is to build them during the package build
<didrocks> seb128: so, I have to had an extra option like --enable-docs (cf configure) in debian/rules?
<seb128> didrocks: right, and open an upstream bug to ask them to distribute html documentation in the next tarball
<didrocks> seb128: distribute documentation in the tarball is a best practice?
<seb128> yes
<didrocks> seb128: any other idea? building with --enable-docs does not seem to add any additionnal doc (even if I have during the build: http://paste.ubuntu.com/119630/)
<seb128> didrocks: usually the option is --enable-gtk-doc and requires a gtk-doc-tools build-depends
<seb128> I've to for lunch now
<seb128> bbl
<seb128> didrocks: evince update for you if you want to do it btw
<jeromeg> seb128: thanks for the upload of abiword
<jeromeg> (if it's you)
<seb128> jeromeg: you're welcome
<seb128> yes it's me, you can look to the signed-by indication in the upload email
<seb128> or on the changes list
<jeromeg> seb128: ok
<didrocks> seb128: I'm on it
<seb128> cool
<didrocks> seb128: I still have the same erorr :/
<didrocks> seb128: maybe, the wiser is to redo the merge, upload it (it built) and then try again to update the package
<didrocks> it was not an easy merge and I spent a lot of time on it... but well :/
<seb128> didrocks: let me look after lunch
<didrocks> seb128: ok, I revert my last changes have will upload you the source package somewhere
<fta> seb128, pitti: about the license issue with gwibber, i reviewed all the files manually and fixed it yesterday, it's in NEW again: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+queue?queue_state=0&queue_text=gwibber
<pitti> fta: thanks; who reviewed it last time? it should be done by the same person, since (s)he will still know about the previous version
<fta> pitti, seb did
<didrocks> seb128: have a good lunch, btw :)
<asac> anyone else lost ability to paste/copy in gnome-terminal?
<asac> (using key shortcuts)
<seb128> hum, irc.gnome.org doesn't work for me now
<asac> seb128: i am still in #epiphany ;)
<seb128> asac: I guess it's working but I can't connect
<seb128> or I've a dns issue
<asac> seb128: sorry for that. i had that yesterday for 3 hours
<asac> no dns answers
<kenvandine> good morning all!
<pitti> hey kenvandine
 * kenvandine is trying to update his jaunty box... but getting partial upgrades available
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> seb128 not here?
<james_w> * seb128 has quit ("Ex-Chat")
<soren> 13:26:20 *** seb128 n=seb128@ubuntu/member/seb128 has quit ["Ex-Chat"]
<soren> james_w: snap
<soren> dholbach: (utc timestamp)
<dholbach> hggdh: I guess he'll be back in a bit
<kenvandine> hey dholbach
<hggdh> dholbach, yes.
<dholbach> hey kenvandine!
<dholbach> welcome kenvandine! :)
<kenvandine> thx!
<hggdh> dholbach, I will need 40 min offline to walk to my current contract, and will login from there again
<dholbach> hggdh: excellent
<dholbach> see you in a bit then
 * dholbach needs to walk the dog
<andreasn> MacSlow, ??
<andreasn> :)
<MacSlow> andreasn, hey there
<MacSlow> andreasn, found the "surprise" yet? :)
<andreasn> I'm not running Jaunty yet
<andreasn> so this means I'll have to wait until April?
<andreasn> :)
<andreasn> new notifications or something like that?
<MacSlow> andreasn, either that or some virtual-machine thing
<MacSlow> andreasn, you're very very close :)
<kenvandine> i haven't gotten them on my jaunty box yet... only getting partial updates
<MacSlow> hey kenvandine
 * kenvandine needs to learn hot to work around that stuff :)
<kenvandine> hey MacSlow
<kenvandine> i do have all that stuff installed on my foresight box... looks pretty nice
<kenvandine> but hit some bugs
<kenvandine> like notifications from gwibber and pidgin require i click a button for them to go away
<MacSlow> kenvandine, packages landed on my jaunty-driven laptop and netbook ... sofar I've been spared with any package-update grief
<andreasn> I think the removal of actions-idea is kind of cool, people are going to be so angry about that. I want that upstream too.
<andreasn> maybe I like angry people, especially on OSNew
<andreasn> s
<kenvandine> haha
<MacSlow> kenvandine, those still use actions ... a feature we discourage for work-flow reasons
<kenvandine> ok... so we need to convince them to change?
 * kenvandine will create a patch for gwibber... i am sick of getting flooded with bubbles that won't go away :)
<james_w> kenvandine: there are some patches in launchpad for other apps that may be good for inspiration. They check the caps of the server before adding actions to notifications, as the spec states they should.
<MacSlow> andreasn, no icons in notificatoins and click-through is so nice ... I wonder how I would live without that for so long :)
<james_w> though last time I looked gwibber didn't use libnotify, making that slightly harder
<kenvandine> oh right... he hates libnotify
<james_w> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=dxteam
<andreasn> MacSlow, oh, no icons at all? good
<MacSlow> andreasn, well icons can be in a notification too
<MacSlow> andreasn, remember the mockup-movie on marks blog ... there are icons
<andreasn> right, but only where it make sense I assume
 * MacSlow feels guilty for not having written C and python examples yet to demonstrate how to "use" the new stuff
<MacSlow> not that it is so much different from what was there before
<MacSlow> it's rather apps should not use :)
<MacSlow> andreasn, correct
<pitti> hey rickspencer3
<kenvandine> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> morning
<davmor2> Guys I just noticed something with Jaunty.  If you go to open syslog and select open with running down the list there are at leat 4 mentions of disc burner should they all be there?
<jeromeg> seb128: I used to be in ubuntu-bugcontrol but it expired, could you possibly add me again to that team ?
<pedro_> hey hey, could somebody look at bug 330931 , later?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330931 in gnome-spell "Obsolete, remove from main and ubuntu-desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330931
<pitti> pedro_: doing...
<pedro_> pitti: great, thanks you
<didrocks> seb128: evince seems ok. I will test install this evening on my laptop. If you have other packages to update, you're welcome :)
<didrocks> away for a meeting, bbl
<seb128> didrocks: ok, totem is to update too if you want
<seb128> jeromeg: ask on #ubuntu-bugs?
<pitti> hm, just got new langpacks for jaunty (well, the first ones really) through apt, but it still has evo 2.24
<pitti> ArneGoetje says they aren't in the import queue
<jeromeg> seb128: ok
<pitti> ArneGoetje: weird, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/22768435/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-i386.evolution_2.25.91-0ubuntu1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz looks okay to me (tarball built, with 174 files)
<ember> seb128: is there any free update?
<seb128> no
<ember> ok thanks.
<seb128> you're welcome
<ArneGoetje> pitti: seems there is something wrong with the templates... /me is investigating
<ArneGoetje> pitti: fixed. should be exported with the next jaunty delta export
<pitti> ArneGoetje: cool thank you!
<didrocks> seb128: ok, I handle totem. Spinus ask me by mail to handle the pigdin merge and he will work on easier things first
<seb128> didrocks: ok good, the update is non trivial and he seemed to have difficulties with some of the changes, I recommended him starting on easier updates
<didrocks> seb128: ok :) non trivial but I can still handle it, you think? ;-)
<hggdh> dholbach, seb128 is back
<hggdh> seb128, this is in regard to  bug 317602
<dholbach> seb128: hggdh and I were talking about bug 317602 - future of libpst that is needed by the new evolution-plugins or something
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 317602 in libpst "Please upgrade libpst from upstream at www.five-ten-sg.com/libpst" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/317602
<dholbach> seb128: seems that Debian is the original upstream that stopped working on it and the one above is the fork
<seb128> dholbach: yeah, I wanted to look at that and evolution-mapi for a while
<seb128> but I don't manage to catch up with GNOME updates, dx work, sponsoring at the moment, or not enough to switch to those
<seb128> yeah, I know about that, hggdh explained me the differences, etc
<dholbach> seb128: so what would you reckon we do there?
<dholbach> seb128: I'm happy mentoring hggdh to get it packaged properly
<dholbach> I just wasn't sure how to proceed
<seb128> me neither
 * hggdh humbly bows to the masters
<seb128> my gut feeling would be to:
<dholbach> package from scratch and have it separately? :-)
<seb128> - open the request to update to this version in the debian bts, could be useful to have their opinion or let they know what ubuntu wants to do
<tedg> bryce: How does X multiseat work?  I've never heard of this: bug 326916
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 326916 in fast-user-switch-applet "Fast-user-switch-applet doesn't work with multiseat" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/326916
<dholbach> debian bug 512909
<ubottu> Debian bug 512909 in libpst "Please upgrade to libpst fork at http://www.five-ten-sg.com/libpst" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/512909
<hggdh> seb128, I did open it
<seb128> ok, good start
<seb128> sending a mail to ubuntu-devel would probably be useful
<seb128> just to know if somebody has an objection to switch to the upstream version
<hggdh> but, of course, I am not sure I used the correct magic words there -- never had opened a debian bug before
<seb128> but if I understand it correctly the debian version is a command line tool only?
<seb128> does the new version has a compatible comment?
<seb128> comment -> command
<dholbach> hggdh: does the evolution-plugins thing link to the new libpst? or how does it work?
<hggdh> yes. The new version has the same utilities as the old, plus the library
<hggdh> dholbach, it uses the shared library produced by the build
<seb128> ok, so just do the update then
<dholbach> and split out the library
<seb128> right
<seb128> I just mean don't bother keeping the debian version
<seb128> the new one has a lib + compatible binary
<seb128> just do an update using the new tarball and building the binary and new binaries for the library
<seb128> ie classic packaging lib for it
<hggdh> also, the new one's command-line utilities work with Outlook 2007, and Debian's does not
<dholbach> hggdh: OK... in that case, I'd say: remove the strange upstream from the tarball, re-use the current Debian stuff, add the "library split", send the patch to that Debian bug too and just go ahead with it
<dholbach> that way we're good neighbours and there should be little to complain about if the world has moved on is using something else than the aged Debian version :)
<hggdh> dholbach, so... no CDBS
<seb128> dholbach: I would not mind packaging it as a new source
<dholbach> seb128: hm?
<seb128> I mean redoing the packaging
<seb128> using the same name
<thewrath> hey all
<seb128> since it basically changed upstream, download location, copyright, etc
<thewrath> is anyone having issues with Ubuntu 8.10 not connecting to wireless networks that have wpa2 enterprise encryptino?
<dholbach> seb128: the new upstream includes dh-make-crazy-packaging - I just said: remove all that, re-use the Debian one
<seb128> it might be easier to package the new code from scratch using cdbs and tweaking about packaging which is made for something else
<dholbach> but if hggdh wants CDBS, I don't object :)
<dholbach> thewrath: did you try #ubuntu?
<seb128> ok
<seb128> works for me, whatever you want packaging wise as long as it builds the binary and lib ;-)
<hggdh> heh
<dholbach> hggdh: maybe we can manage to send two separate patches - one with the split and one with the CDBS-ification :)
<thewrath> dholbach: well this was the desktop area so i thought i would check here
<hggdh> dholbach, I will then start working with a standard dh_make right now, and then we will see. I will also add a get-orig-source
<hggdh> thank you, dholbach and seb128
<dholbach> hggdh: let me know if I can help
<hggdh> dholbach, of course ;-) I *will* need help
<hggdh> I will start on it this evening, after leaving my contract for the day
<dholbach> excellent
<dholbach> thanks a bunch, hggdh
<thewrath> hello all!
<didrocks> seb128: you know what? the new evince introduce GTK_DOC_CHECK(1.11) :)
<didrocks> seb128: gtk-doc-tools is at 1.10-1ubuntu1, can I update it?
<seb128> didrocks: yes, look if debian has the new version first maybe though?
<didrocks> of course
<didrocks> seb128: yes, they have. I will see if a merge is needed or if we can simply sync
<bryce> tedg: one computer, many keyboard+mouse+display sets
<bryce> tedg: http://linuxgazette.net/124/smith.html
<tedg> bryce: Who manages all that?  GDM?
<bryce> tedg: yep
<bryce> tedg: might require some additional gdm configuration though; dunno if it just works out of the box
<tedg> bryce: Okay, I'm curious why it seems to break fast-user switching.  It seems that if GDM can do it, it should support that also.
<tedg> bryce: Anyway, that confirms it's not my bug :)
<seb128> whoever was getting the clock applet hang it would be nice if you could tell if you still get the issue after upgrading to the current e-d-s version and restarting your session
<seb128> pitti: ^
<seb128> pitti: no hurry just try during the week and let me know if you still get a hang
<pitti> seb128: current as on archive.u.c. or "just uploaded"?
<seb128> pitti: uploaded this morning so it should be available, 2.25.91-0ubuntu2
<pitti> ah, I have that
<pitti> seb128: rock, it's working again
<seb128> pitti: you had the crash every time?
<seb128> or the hang
<pitti> seb128: yes, every time
<seb128> cool
<seb128> thanks for confirming
<pitti> seb128: now I dont' see my google cals in either evo nor the panel, though
<pitti> seb128: could you please give a review over the gnome-stracciatella pacakge and dbus sections of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/Jaunty/StracciatellaSession ?
<pitti> seb128: if that looks okay to you, I'd start with implementing those, so that we only need to care about the MI indicator after FF (or drop it entirely)
<seb128> pitti: I did read it while you were on the phone, looks good to me, I expect the applet case to not be trivial though
<pitti> seb128: neither do I, short of a jaunty specific gnome-panel hack
<pitti> but since that's fairly independent of the other two, I can already start and get it through NE
<seb128> pitti: make the applet display nothing ...
<pitti> or that
<seb128> pitti: it will still be running though
<pitti> seb128: not such a big concern, though, IMHO
<seb128> agreed
<lool> didrocks: Hmm what was your gtk-doc-tools issue?
<didrocks> lool: not really an issue, but I am wondering about the utility of using b-d and b-d-i for gtk-doctools
<didrocks> lool: as there is only one binary package with architecture: All
<lool> didrocks: Would there be a new Architecture: any package, it would be useful
<lool> But right, in theory you could have all in Build-Depends and it would work
<didrocks> lool: if the package(s) "Architecture: any" does not use dependencies in b-d-i target, that's right?
<lool> If you don't need the b-d-i bdeps to build the binary-indep binaries
<lool> err binary-arch
<didrocks> lool: ok, we agree :) let me check the last debian version to see if slangasek's changes have been taken
<didrocks> oh crap: http://packages.debian.org/source/unstable/gtk-doc
<didrocks> seems to be general (http://packages.debian.org/sid/gtk-doc-tools)
<didrocks> lool: was the change Ubuntu specific only for you (cf https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk-doc)
<didrocks> the resolution of b-d from dpkg-dev
<didrocks> (and I do not understand exactly the trick too)
<didrocks> making A | B force the order of dpkg-dev to calculate build dependencies? (so, here, we use an non-existing A)
<lool> didrocks: Sorry I don't understand what you're asking
<didrocks> lool: there was a diff between debian and ubuntu described in changelog https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk-doc. I don't understand exactly what was wrong and if ubuntu only was touched by it. It's about b-d resolution
<tedg> seb128: I think the FUSA bugs are now under control.
<seb128> tedg: good work, thanks!
<seb128> tedg: see, do that once a month and everything is good ;-)
<lool> didrocks: Right, so I suspect the control fields get sorted by dpkg-dev unless you use or-ed deps
<pitti> rickspencer3: does https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/Jaunty/StracciatellaSession match what you remember?
<asac> seb128: can you look at fta's fixed gwibber in +queue? (you processed it yesterday)
<seb128> asac: is there really urgent, I'm fighting GNOME updates and dx review and really in a hurry
<asac> seb128: not sure. just because of FF
<asac> seb128: i dont mind if you do that tomorrow or so
<asac> not sure what the exact FF rules are for NEW
<seb128> asac: usually the rule is "things uploaded before the freeze will be accepted"
<asac> ok cool
<asac> lets hope there is no more rejection then ;)
<seb128> what is gwibber btw?
<seb128> ie, what does it do
<asac> seb128: gtk frontend for twitter and other services like that
<seb128> you plan to get that in main for jaunty?
<asac> seb128: no. just because upstream was really cooperative in getting stuff fixed for jaunty
<seb128> ok, I can grant desktop expection for universe
<asac> seb128: thanks. then i am happy :)
<seb128> that's lower priority than dx work and GNOME right now
<seb128> but I will get it into jaunty
<asac> wasnt sure if its in your yard. but if it is thats no problem
<seb128> don't worry, I will get to it when I'm doing fighting fires for the desktop freeze tomorrow ;-)
 * asac hugs seb128 .... and sends more energy for gnome and dx stuff
 * seb128 hugs asac
<didrocks> lool: ok, thx :)
<pitti> seb128: can I harrass you about reviewing https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/stracciatella-session ?
<pitti> seb128: it's not top priority, we can get it approved tomorrow as well
<seb128> pitti: I'm just back from sport and was about to eat something, in 15 minutes would be ok?
<seb128> pitti: ok, will do it after dinner
<pitti> seb128: as I said, only second priority; please do have some dinner first
<pitti> tedg: btw, bug 283278 is still relevant, right? I guess we should get that uploaded ASAP, too?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283278 in gnome-panel "When FUSA applet has shutdown/logout items are duplicated in "System" menu" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283278
<tedg> pitti: Yes, I e-mailed upstream about the patch with no response -- I guess it's perfect :)
<tedg> pitti: I'll put it in their tracker.
<lool> didrocks: Perhaps you could check with slangasek what we could merge in Debian to have equal bdeps in Debian and Ubuntu
<pitti> tedg: oh, thanks; I actually meant "to ubuntu", but if upstream fusa has this functionality as well, it'll also make sense in the upstream panel indeed
<tedg> pitti: I was meaning more of the registering and signaling parts.  But the new FUSA applet from upstream has the status stuff, not sure about the login/logout.
<pitti> tedg: yeah, the general facility should go upstream; I guess that's hard to port to new releases; I'll see how well it applies to the current panel
<tedg> (apparently there are no screenshots of Fedora rawhide on the net, I was looking a week or so ago.  Weird)
<mclasen> tedg: just get a live cd and run it ?
<mclasen> thats what I do when I want to see some detail in jaunty...
<tedg> mclasen: Yeah, but Google doesn't do that for me... yet... :)  I will, I just haven't gotten to it yet.
 * tedg is figuring there is no way he could have LESS time after Feature Freeze :)
<Davedan1> I have a default ubuntu-desktop. Do I need to install emacs22 or emacs22-gtk?
<dobey> whichever one you prefer to use
<dobey> -gtk will have matching widget styles for the menus/scrollbar though
<dobey> and emacs22 itself will not
<didrocks> lool: I did that :)
<didrocks> lool: he told me to check the b-d in the .dsc and it's similar, the patch is no more needed
<didrocks> I filed a sync request bug #331201
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 331201 in gtk-doc "Please sync gtk-doc 1.11-3 (main) from debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331201
<didrocks> filled*
<didrocks> seb128: if you can Ack it, I will be maybe able to testbuild totem tomorrow :)
<seb128> didrocks: you can also testbuild this debian package locally and then testbuild your upgrade? ;-)
<Davedan1> dobey: thanks
<didrocks> seb128: yep, that's true. I testbuild the debian package, but didn't make it available to pbuilder for Totem
<dobey> sure
<didrocks> seb128: I will do that tomorrow, time to go to bed. For once, I can sleep earlier :)
<didrocks> good night/day everyone :)
<seb128> didrocks: 'night
<didrocks> seb128: thanks, you too
<mvo> good night didrocks
<seb128> pitti: ok, looking at the spec now
<mnemo> seb128: this bug says "commited" for "ubuntu desktop".. does that mean it will come through synaptic at the next upload? --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/+bug/321580
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 321580 in gtk+2.0 "totem play/pause tooltips appears in the top left corner of the screen" [Low,Fix committed]
<mnemo> (otherwise I can start working on a debdiff for it)
<seb128> mnemo: yes, I uploaded 2.15.4 today which was rolled this week and should have this change
<mnemo> excellent
<mnemo> great work and thanks
<seb128> pitti: approved, the changes described are good for jaunty, do we want to use the same spec to write notes about jaunty+n, autostart desktop changes, etc?
<seb128> mnemo: you're welcome
<pitti> seb128: I'd rather have a Krelease/StracciatellaSession
<seb128> pitti: ok
<seb128> what I though
<seb128> pitti: do we need to disable the upstream evolution plugin by default now? I can do that if we want
<pitti> seb128: merci
<pitti> seb128: I'd check with DX, but I guess "yes" (we should check $GDMSESSION, though)
<seb128> pitti: gconf settings are not dynamic
<seb128> we either add the plugin to the not-enable list
<pitti> seb128: ah, you mean just generally disable, not just for the non-stracciatella session
<pitti> well, *shrug* I don't personally care for the plugin
<seb128> or we add code to disable it on the default session rather than changing the key
<seb128> pitti: well, it's sending notification and making an icon flash in the notification area, doesn't that conflict with the message indicator?
<pitti> seb128: yes, for the default session it will conflict
<seb128> ok, so we need to disable it by some way
<pitti> ideally evo-indicate could trigger its disabling, but I'm not sure whether that's possible
<seb128> none of the dx team guys are around right now, I'll ask them later
 * pitti commits GDMSESSION testing to notify-osd
<pitti> ugh, fastest discuss-draft-approve-implement cycle ever..
<pitti> hm, while I'm doing another upload, I'd like to fix that arm FTBFS
<pitti> ah, and asac has a bug fix, too
<asac> pitti: is hte ~ubuntu-desktop branch something one can commit to?
<asac> pitti: btw, why not a orig + diff.gz?
<pitti> asac: you should be able to, yes; but I think I'll just commit it to trunk and merge from there
<asac> i first edited stuff in apt-get source and then found that there is no diff.gz ;)
<pitti> asac: alsdorf was, but dx didn't release a tarball yet; it will eventually, though
<asac> ok. branch just looked odd that way ;)
<pitti> it is
<asac> bzr bd --native didnt work btw
<asac> ;)
<pitti> welcome to FF rush style :/
<asac> hehe
<asac> thats ok. i could bzr diff ;)
<pitti> asac: so, I trust that you tested the patch thoroughly? I can't replicate the bug
<pitti> asac: committed to trunk
<asac> pitti: i had a bunch of things hidden and couldnt reproduce with this patch.
<asac> if its wrong we can backout.
<asac> thanks
<pitti> asac: thanks
 * pitti fixes arm FTBFS
<seb128> pitti: which one?
<seb128> pitti: notify-osd?
<pitti> seb128: notify-osd
<seb128> pitti: remove -Werror?
<pitti> just pushed to trunk and merged to ubuntu
<pitti> seb128: no, fix it properly :)
<seb128> make dist should not set -Werror on
<pitti> if stuff works with -Werror, the by all means continue to be tidy :)
<seb128> I told dbarth today
<seb128> well, then gcc change and starts being picky about some things
<seb128> or you have warning about non real issues
<pitti> it was a silly issue, sure
<seb128> usually GNOME don't set Werror for tarball
<seb128> which makes sense
<asac> pitti: is trunk public?
<pitti> asac: probably not yet
<pitti> I guess they'll fix that after FF
<asac> k
<pitti> seb128: are you currently munging gnome-panel?
<vuntz> pitti: I will come knock on the door of anybody munging gnome-panel. It should be handled with respect
 * pitti grabs the white velvet gloves
<seb128> pitti: not while vuntz is looking, are you crazy? ;-)
 * pitti is in a crazy mood today
<vuntz> heh
<vuntz> pitti: you're always in a (good) crazy mood!
<pitti> vuntz: while I still have my asbestos pants on, did you happen to see the proposal in bug 283278?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283278 in gnome-panel "When FUSA applet has shutdown/logout items are duplicated in "System" menu" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283278
<pitti> vuntz: it proposes (and has a patch for) removing the system menu shutdown/log out entries when fusa is enabled
<pitti> seb128: better to get the flames before uploading :)
<seb128> pitti: do it
<vuntz> is this some patch tedg wrote at some point?
<vuntz> I seem to remember something like that
<seb128> pitti: it's early enough to get feedback now
<seb128> vuntz: yes but that was just before intrepid and we didn't want to try a such change just then
<pitti> vuntz: it is
<vuntz> ok
<vuntz> I have no big thought about it
<pitti> vuntz: the large part is infrastructure to allow hooking into applet changes, and a small part to install such a hook for fusa
<vuntz> I just remember that the patch is a bit hacky
<tjaalton> is there any way to disable entries from the fusa-applet? Don't want my users to shut down / reboot the machines
<seb128> vuntz: btw since you are there, is there a way to tell gnome-panel "don't load this applet for this session"?
<seb128> vuntz: or to make it not display the "do you want to reload" dialog if something exit?
<vuntz> seb128: nope
<seb128> vuntz: ok, what I though
<seb128> thanks anyway
<pitti> vuntz: out of interest, if an applet exits with 0, why does it still display the dialog?
<seb128> tjaalton: it should only list available actions no, you can do that from gnome-session?
<vuntz> pitti: that's bonobo. The panel doesn't know about the exit status
<pitti> is that by design, or didn't that case come up so far?
<pitti> vuntz: I see; merci
<seb128> vuntz: btw did the gnome-session discussion lead somewhere for the nautilus autorestart case?
<seb128> vuntz: and did lucas sent you his work?
<vuntz> seb128: it lead to "vuntz: feel free to fix eggsmclient the way you want"
<vuntz> didn't see lucasr recently
<seb128> ok
 * seb128 hugs vuntz
<seb128> vuntz: you have so many things to do
<tjaalton> seb128: there's some magic that decides what's available for a user?
<chrisccoulson> tjaalton - you can stop users from shutting down your machine by playing with policykit
<tjaalton> chrisccoulson: ok thanks, will check it out
<seb128> tjaalton: what chrisccoulson said
<chrisccoulson> by default, you have to be on the active console to shut down the machine anyway, but you could restrict that further by blocking users
<chrisccoulson> polkit-gnome-authorization is not working in jaunty though, so it makes it difficult for adjusting the policy
<seb128> urg, how come?
<chrisccoulson> it doesn't display an authentication prompt when you want to apply the changes. it just seems to do nothing at the moment
<chrisccoulson> there's a bug report somewhere
<chrisccoulson> 1 second
<chrisccoulson> bug 328921
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 328921 in policykit-gnome "PolicyKit Implicit and Explicit Authorisations Not Being Applied" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/328921
<chrisccoulson> the errors i mention in the bug report seem to be a red herring actually
<seb128> chrisccoulson: worth trying using the gtk update uploaded some hours ago the changelog mentionned fixing compatibility issue for polkit-gnome
<chrisccoulson> i'm trying to check which version i'm running but my machine is running like treacle at the moment
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm only running 2.15.3 at the moment. i'll try again once 2.15.4 appears
<seb128> chrisccoulson: it should be available or do you use a mirror which has not synced yet?
<chrisccoulson> i should probably do an apt-get update really ;)
<seb128> brb
<chrisccoulson> i still the same problem with the new gtk version
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure it's a policykit-gnome issue really, as that hasn't changed recently.
<seb128> chrisccoulson: the gtk NEWS entry suggest the gtkaction changes created the issue
<seb128> chrisccoulson: mclasen might now about the details if that's a gtk issue
<mclasen> i'd rather see chris try 2.15.4 first
<chrisccoulson> mclasen - i tried 2.15.4 now
<chrisccoulson> same issue
<seb128> chrisccoulson: "new gtk version" means 2.15.4 right?
<seb128> ok
<mclasen> in that case, file a bug
<chrisccoulson> i can get the authentication dialog to show from other applications that just call polkit_gnome_auth. but polkit-gnome-authorization seems to use a helper (polkit-set-default-helper). i suppose the next step would be to make sure that the helper actually works
<mclasen> it seems to work fine here
<seb128> chrisccoulson: do you still get the gtktoggle warning you listed on the bug?
<chrisccoulson> i don't see that anymore. but i still the second critical message
<seb128> chrisccoulson: you can try to get the intrepid gtk deb, dpkg-deb -x it somewhat and LD_PRELOAD or equivalent to use this gtk version to run polkit-gnome-authorization and see if that makes a difference
<chrisccoulson> i'll try that in a VM in a bit
<seb128> chrisccoulson: why a vm?
<seb128> chrisccoulson: unpacking a deb in a directory should not break anything
<chrisccoulson> ah, i see. yeah, i can try that quite easily
<seb128> chrisccoulson: just do LD_LIBRARY_PATH=unpacklibdir polkit-gnome-authorization
<seb128> chrisccoulson: you can use ldd to verify it uses the correct version
<chrisccoulson> it works with the old gtk version
<seb128> chrisccoulson: ok, so it's a gtk bug, can you open it on bugzilla.gnome.org if there is no bug about that already there?
<chrisccoulson> i'll do that now
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson: I've sponsored your tracker fix btw, thank you for the work you do on desktop bugs and upgrades ;-)
<chrisccoulson> you're welcome. thanks for sponsoring my work too:)
<seb128> chrisccoulson: not sure now but are you motu yet?
<chrisccoulson> not yet. i'm not even a contributing developer yet
<seb128> why do you mean by that?
<seb128> why -> what
<seb128> you are doing good work and probably worked on enough bugs and upgrades to apply as contributor
<chrisccoulson> i'm not a member of universe-contributors - that's what i meant ;)
<seb128> you mean universe contributor right?
<seb128> yeah, just got it
<seb128> you should apply to be one ;-)
<pochu_> asac: just fixed the liferea actions in notifications bug upstream
<chrisccoulson> it's on my list of things to do :) i just haven't really document my contributions anywhere really though - my wiki page is quite empty at the moment and needs some work
<pochu_> asac: bug 328606
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 328606 in liferea "liferea shouldn't use notifications with actions" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/328606
<asac> pochu: great
<asac> nice
<asac> pochu: how unhappy/happy was upstream about those notifications getting dumped here?
<pochu> I haven't tested with 1.4... there's also a pending update to 1.4.24 btw
<pochu> asac: sorry? :)
<asac> s/notificatoins/actions
<pochu> ah, quite fine
<asac> good
<pochu> except for me not checking for "caps != NULL" before entering the for loop ;-)
<asac> heh
<pochu> I think it shouldn't be hard to get most patches upstream
<pochu> with good explanations, people will see them as fixes (as they are)
<asac> for things as unintrusive as action capability checking es
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-02-19
<thewrath> is there wobi for 9.04
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> anybody still/yet awake? :)
<didrocks> dholbach: I am now ;)
<dholbach> didrocks: all good - followed up on bug 331324 already
<ubottu> Bug 331324 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/331324 is private
<dholbach> nobody from France in  https://launchpad.net/~5-a-day-participants/+map !
<didrocks> dholbach: did you blog about it? The new 5-a-day process ?
<dholbach> http://daniel.holba.ch/blog/?p=366
<didrocks> (didn't read yet the planet)
<didrocks> great. I will do it during the general presentation before chasing bug
<didrocks> so, I have to read the updated wiki pages :)
<dholbach> the new stats are not up yet, still working on them, but they'll be in place for the GBJ
<dholbach> now that xdm let me into my session, I can put some more work into it :)
<didrocks> great! I joined and tell people who will be present on the D Day when I will teach them a little about LP
<didrocks> yes, it's easier with a graphical session :p
 * dholbach hugs didrocks
 * didrocks hugs dholbach back :)
<dholbach> mes amis français(es?) :-)
<didrocks> dholbach: "françaises" might be more interesting for you ^^
<dholbach> c'est le problème, si tu ne parles pas français du tout :)
<dholbach> errr jamais
 * dholbach shrugs :)
<didrocks> excellent ^^
<dholbach> excéllent! :-)
<dholbach> e?
<didrocks> if only my German had the same level
<didrocks> no, only "e"
<didrocks> excellent in French :)
<didrocks> ell -> the sound is "è"
<didrocks> ell -> [ "èl" ]
<dholbach> I read a few Harry Potter books in French and was surprised how much of it I still understood, but speaking French and actually stringing French words together is a nightmare :)
<didrocks> you seem to have a very good level. For every languages, I thing that reading/listening a language is easier that writing/speaking it
<didrocks> for instance, I think I can understand English very well (high score à TOEIC, I read English book every day, see series in VO...)
<didrocks> but as you can read, I make a lot of mistakes writing it
<dholbach> absolutely
<didrocks> "absolutely" -> "I do a lot of mistakes" ? :p
<dholbach> noooooo :)
<didrocks> ,-
<didrocks> ;)
<didrocks> (oupssss, it was a qwerty smiley)
 * dholbach embrasse didrocks
<dholbach> maybe I need to do holidays in France :)
 * didrocks étreint dholbach 
<dholbach> :-)
 * dholbach didn't know that one
<didrocks> it's not a very common one :)
<didrocks> but it corresponds more to "hug" than "embrasser" :)
<dholbach> ok :)
<dholbach> seb128: sorry for pestering you already, but do you know something about bug 331324 and bug 331292? :)
<ubottu> Bug 331324 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/331324 is private
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 331292 in gdm "gdmgreeter crashed with SIGSEGV in __libc_start_main() (dup-of: 331264)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331292
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 331264 in ubuntu "Unable to log in "greeter application is crashing"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331264
<seb128> dholbach: works for me
<seb128> dholbach: that's why I'm trying to get the retracer working, cf my ping to pitti on the other channel
<dholbach> WFM = NOTABUG? :-)
<dholbach> *nod*
<seb128> dholbach: no, just "no clue, need a backtrace from somebody having the issue"
<seb128> works fine on my intel laptop and ati desktop
<dholbach> I added retraced 331324 locally
<seb128> danke
<dholbach> bug 330621 is pestering me too :-/
<ubottu> Bug 330621 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/330621 is private
<dholbach> added a local retrace as well
<seb128> dholbach: how do you fancing trying a gtk patch just in case that fix it?
<seb128> dholbach: http://svn.gnome.org/viewvc/gtk%2B/trunk/gdk/x11/gdkscreen-x11.c?r1=22327&r2=22370&pathrev=22370
<dholbach> fix which one? the gdm one?
<seb128> dholbach: yes, gdm didn't change recently the bug is a gtk one
<dholbach> I noticed :)
<dholbach> sure
<dholbach> seb128,mvo: when did we drop bulletproof X?
<seb128> dholbach: gutsy?
<dholbach> now I can only click on "OK" when gdm is in the crash loop of hell
<seb128> well, bulletproof X is about x not starting
<seb128> the issue there is the gdm login screen crashing
<seb128> nothing xorg can do about that
<dholbach> it could install xdm!
<dholbach> ;-)
<dholbach> argh
<seb128> dholbach: what?
<dholbach> why does gtk use quilt?!
<seb128> dholbach: just apply the patch to the source and build
<dholbach> seems you couldn't stop the madness when I left the team ;-)
<seb128> dholbach: debian did that not me rather
<dholbach> haha
<dholbach> lintian complains now
<dholbach> patch-system-but-direct-changes-in-diff
<dholbach> hi tseliot
<tseliot> dholbach: hi :-)
<dholbach> seb128: I'll let it build now and take the dog for a walk - will report back in a bit
<seb128> dholbach: danke
<dholbach> seb128: if there's anything I can do for the gnome-terminal/vte/something crash, let me know
<dholbach> seb128: up until now I was always lucky to have saved my work before
<dholbach> :-)
<seb128> dholbach: I don't know about any crasher there
<seb128> but maybe better to talk to mvo about vte
<dholbach> bug 330621
<ubottu> Bug 330621 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/330621 is private
<dholbach> sorry, didn't get a better retrace done there
<dholbach> pitti: how do I tell apport not to stop me from filing bugs but instead to pop up everytime?
<dholbach> (just in case the issue comes up again)
<pitti> dholbach: you mean for repeated crashes? just delete the old crash report, or move it away
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> thanks
<gicmo> MR holbach!
<gicmo> dholbach: I recently read something of a baron d'holbach
<gicmo> cool guy
<mvo> haha
<mvo> I will call him d'holbach from own on, with a fake french accent :P
<dholbach> mvo: your french accent sounds anything but french ;-)
<dholbach> gicmo: a relative of mine actually did the work to trace back where the Holbachs came from and in the 1700s they came from France
<dholbach> not sure I'm related to THAT Holbach though
<dholbach> haven't even read what he has to say :)
<gicmo> mvo: hey hey, .. I love that idea! ;-)
<gicmo> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baron_d'Holbach
<gicmo> dholbach: one of the first "self-described" atheist
<dholbach> interesting biography
<seb128> dholbach: still building?
<dholbach> seb128: yep
<dholbach> but almost done
<dholbach> seb128,mvo: just while I was installing the new GTK: http://people.ubuntu.com/~dholbach/vte
<dholbach> seb128: the gtk patch does not seem to fix the issue
<seb128> grrr
<dholbach> seb128: if you have another patch I should test, please let me know - I'm happy to help there
<seb128> dholbach: what video driver do you use?
<dholbach> seb128: nv
<dholbach> hiya MacSlow
<seb128> the issue seem to be mostly for nvidia users
<seb128> can I recommend you buying a decent video card next time? ;-)
<dholbach> all video cards  / drivers suck :)
<MacSlow> hey dholbach, seb128, pitti, mvo
<pitti> hi MacSlow
<seb128> dholbach: I've no issue on my intel ;-)
<seb128> hello MacSlow
 * MacSlow has issues with intel on jaunty atm
<dholbach> MacSlow: seems like a bunch of people took alsdorf for a test drive:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/notify-osd  :-)
<seb128> running jaunty now? ;-)
<MacSlow> it's noticable jerkier than with intrepid
<dholbach> seb128: the rewritten intel driver (or whatever is causing messed up screens) sucks :)
<MacSlow> dholbach, well we want that ... although I have not yet beaten my "personal" list of bugs to fix :)
<seb128> dholbach: free software crap as you say right?
<dholbach> "free software shit!" - elmo's words
<seb128> dholbach: ok, I used plan b for gtk and uploaded a version which doesn't do xrandr init, let me know how it works for you
<seb128> graaa
<seb128> cd ..
<seb128> ls
<seb128> ups
<dholbach> seb128: shall I test it here locally or just upgrade later on and see?
<seb128> dholbach: wait, I screwed and uploaded the version which has the svn fix but doesn't work
<dholbach> seb128: with xdm I have a workaround now, so let me know when I shall test something - I'll do some other work now
<seb128> will do thanks
<dholbach> making "getting touched bugs of ~5-a-day-participants to produce statistics" work :)
<mvo> hey MacSlow - the notification fading works now on my box just fine
<dholbach> so no need for the client or the applet any more
<mvo> (with latest compiz-fusion-plugins-main upload)
<dholbach> mvo: do you get any crashes or "just a black notification for volume changes"?
<dholbach> seb128: sorry - seems I have two separate vte crashes
<seb128> dholbach: talk to mvo, I'm focussed on this gtk crasher for now
<dholbach> right-o
<MacSlow> mvo, thanks a lot for integrating the patches!
<gicmo> MacSlow: ok, where are my screencasts, shots!
<gicmo> I wants them nowz!
<MacSlow> gicmo, hey there
<gicmo> hey hey ;-)
<MacSlow> gicmo, I'm bug-triaging right now
<gicmo> sure, I figured you were pretty busy
<asac> MacSlow: i wontfixed 331363 ... maybe check whether that was right
<MacSlow> asac, that's correct -> "won't fix"
<asac> good
<MacSlow> asac, we still need to link to the spec for the jaunty notifcations so people can easily read up our rationale behind this
<asac> MacSlow: hmm. couldnt we do that alrady?
<asac> i mean the blueprint main page should be public ... and we could link to it from bugs
<seb128> asac: what change are you speaking about?
<MacSlow> asac, I don't know the URL :)
<seb128> asac: anyway https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotificationDesignGuidelines
<asac> ah cool
<MacSlow> seb128, ah there mpt put it
<asac> seb128: is that the main spec page?
<seb128> asac: that's the whole design team spec, it's public since this night
<asac> good
<seb128> asac: hum no, not the whole spec for app change but the guidelines
<asac> does that mention why we show only one notification at the same time?
<seb128> asac: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD
<asac> seb128: yeah. i thought there was a blueprint specicificall for OSG
<asac> OSD
<seb128> asac: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD#Concatenating%20existing%20bubbles
<asac> yeah great.
<asac> i just post both links to the wont fix bug
<seb128> cool
<mvo> asac: i try to reproduce the nm crash during upgrades now, is there anything you know about it? i.e. if there is a way to trigger it
<mvo> (e.g. needs to be on a wired network, wireless etc)
<asac> ok i twittered the notification wiki stuff ;)
<asac> mvo: no ... i just know "it happened for me" and it happened for others
<asac> mvo: i think its good thing to be connected to wired and wifi if possible
<asac> but probably just one connect way is enough
<mvo> asac: I see what I can do
<asac> mvo: just keep it enabled in your upgrade tests
<asac> and hopefully it will show up
<mvo> asac: yeah
<mvo> asac: apport is now enabled too on upgrades
<mvo> so we should be good
<asac> mvo: maybe the upgrade needs to be of long runinng nature
<asac> mine took like 5 hours ;) because i forgot to remove the whole kde and xfce stack
<seb128> pitti: can you bump the gtk+2.0 build priority at least on i386 and amd64?
<asac> mvo: great. also for intrepid installs?
<seb128> pitti: yesterday's upgrade makes gdm crash for some users = no login
<mvo> asac: you mean for upgrades from stock intrepid? yes
<asac> mvo: did you manage to get a systme-connection setup?
<pitti> seb128: done
<seb128> pitti: I did upload a quick workaround for now but having it building would be nice
<seb128> pitti: danke
<mvo> asac: no, not yet
<mvo> asac: currently its plain dhcp
<asac> mvo: ok. but you use NM?
<asac> or not?
<asac> i just want to ensure that NM is always used in your upgrade tests (except for server of course)
<asac> thought you need a system connection for that
<mvo> asac: its installed and running, do I need to do more?
<mvo> ok
<seb128> mvo: do you have any clue what is lacking on ati RV610 card or driver to get compiz working?
<asac> mvo: i am not sure. if NM manages your network thats ok
<mvo> hm, if I need a system connection I will have to add a option I guess
<asac> if you use ifupdown in /etc/network/interfaces its probably not
<mvo> asac: thanks, I look into it
<mvo> seb128: what does compiz print when you try to start it?
<mvo> seb128: I suspect the 3d support for the r6xx is just not quite there yet
<seb128> Software rasterizer detected, abortingaborting and using fallback
<mvo> seb128: you can force the start, but you will most likely get white windows everywhere
<seb128> how?
<mvo> seb128: try "SKIP_CHECKS=yes compiz"
<asac> oh ... dont do that ;)
<asac> the software rasterihzing feature at least killed me ;)
<asac> when skipping checks
<asac> amaraanth said that with software rasterizing you would probably get 2 frames ;)
 * seb128 wonders why jockey is so slooooow
<seb128> come on, taking 7-8 seconds to "detect drivers" when enable desktop effects
<mvo> seb128: that is jockey
<seb128> mvo: what I just wrote, * seb128 wonders why jockey is so slooooow
<mvo> asac: have you tried it?
<mvo> seb128: yes, just noticed
<seb128> ;-)
<mvo> some people get just white windows with no textures
<seb128> ok, white screen
<seb128> no compiz for me then, will teach me to buy a cheap and recent ati card
<asac> mvo i got white screen too
<mvo> http://www.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature
<mvo> that lists textures as "WIP"
<asac> with bunch of manual things i had compiz once running
<asac> but that was an accident and was not usable
<mvo> asac: on what card?
<asac> R580? let me look
<mvo> the r5xx should be much better support
<mvo> maybe you are unlukey
<asac> 05:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc R580 [Radeon X1900] Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc Device 0b12
<asac> i think 580 is an exception
<tjaalton> is slomo MIA? gst-plugins-bad-multiverse needs a rebuild against the new libmjpegtools and libx264
<seb128> tjaalton: he's not doing ubuntu direct work for a while
<tjaalton> seb128: ok
<gnomefreak> is it known that the greeter app is crashing?
<tjaalton> just what I was about to ask :)
<seb128> gnomefreak: bug #331324
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 331324 in gtk+2.0 "gdmgreeter crashed with SIGSEGV in __libc_start_main()" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331324
<seb128> do you all use nvidia cards?
<tjaalton> yes..
<dholbach> gnomefreak, tjaalton: use xdm! :)
<seb128> that seem to be nvidia specific, I don't get it on my intel or ati installs
<tjaalton> dholbach: soo 90's ;)
<dholbach> tjaalton: feels like 70s :)
<seb128> the new gtk is building at the moment so try to get the updated deb in one hour and let me know if that fix your issue
<tjaalton> sure, thanks
<tjaalton> I'll try to build gst-p-b-m and if it does, upload
<tjaalton> nope, didn't
<tjaalton> lunch->
<seb128> dholbach: gtk built now
<seb128> dholbach: you are using amd64?
<dholbach> yes
<seb128> dholbach: ok, https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/2.15.4-0ubuntu3/+build/875402 is waiting for binaries to be published now
<seb128> dholbach: please try after your break
<dholbach> will do
<asac> MacSlow: so flickering is fixed after latest upgrades. thanks. i closed the bug
<MacSlow> asac, you're welcome
<mvo_> asac: hm, so I'm in NM now and click on "avaiable for all users" while editing a connection. that grays out the apply button
<Laney> seb128: Could you ack (and process?) bug 330440? I think this is what causes bug 331023
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330440 in mono-addins "Please sync mono-addins 0.4-3 (main) from Debian experimental (main)." [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330440
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 331023 in f-spot "Context Menu and export menu contain no entries (Jaunty)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331023
<seb128> Laney: acked
<seb128> Laney: I'll do sync a bit later if nobody else is quicker, I'm about to go for lunch
<Laney> cool, thanks
<Laney> (you need to subscribe the archive in that case)
<seb128> ah right, I closed the bug now and need to go, can you do that?
<Laney> I can, but I cannot unsubscribe u-m-s
<Laney> done
<seb128> sponsors unsubscribed
<fta2> seb128, gdmgreeter crashed with SIGSEGV in __libc_start_main(), known?
<mvo_> mpt: do you think I should change the auto-launch interval for the unstable distro to something like 24h or 12h or so?
<seb128> fta2: using nvidia videocard?
<fta2> yes
<seb128> fta2: known issue, upgrade the gtk when the new binaries will be published or get those on launchpad
<fta2> seb128, ok, thanks.
<mvo_> asac: geh, I get a huge dialog telling me "you are not connected to "wirded connection 1" in jaunty (with ok, cancel, dont'show)
<mvo_> asac: but I'm still not able to set it systemwide
<asac> mvo_: what are you trying to do?
<asac> btw, that dialog will go away today
<asac> obviously
<mvo_> asac: I try to set a system connection
<asac> mvo_: you have to create a new one
<asac> and directly flag it as system
<asac> (intrepid)
<asac> _dont_ try to change auto connections
<mvo_> asac: I'm on jaunty now
<asac> mvo_: thats called "all users"
<asac> "Connection available to all userse"
<mvo_> asac: as soon as I click on the all users checkbox my apply button is set to insensitive
<asac> let me try
<asac> hmm doesnt happen here
<maxb> Argh. Half my notify-osd bugs about how it omits features present in notification-daemon are getting closed "Invalid", "Won't Fix", "It's by design"
<asac> maybe a policy kit thing?
<mvo_> asac: I guess :/ if you can point me to a config file example I will just use that
<asac> mvo_: what kind of config do you want?
<asac> just dhpc?
<mvo_> asac: just a dhcp on eth0 managed by NM
<asac> mvo_: do you have two wired interfaces?
<asac> if so give me the Mac of the interface you want to use
<mvo_> asac: no, just one
<asac> mvo_: http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/tmp/mvodhcp
<asac> drop that in /etc/NetworkNanager/system-connections
<asac> and killall nm-system-settings
<mvo_> thanks asac
<asac> i hope that config is compatible with intrepid
<asac> i think so actually
<dholbach> yoohooo
<dholbach> new gtk fixes gdm login problem :)
<fta2> hm, my camera is no longer auto-mounted, and nautilus is not able to mount it either :(
<fta2> ok, the good old mount worked. bad gnome
<fta2> gasp, tracker-extract crashed with signal 5 in IA__g_malloc0(), repetitively
<mvo_> asac: that seems to work, I run a test with that now
<asac> mvo_: good
<asac> mvo_: so what did you do when it didnt work for you?
<asac> just created a new connection and then tried to check the "all users" thing?
<asac> i think there is a bug open abou tthat
<mvo_> asac: yes
<asac> but i didnt know that its actually reproducible by someone with skills ;)
<mvo_> asac: crated new connection, click on "for all" - gone
 * mvo_ wonders who that would be 
<asac> you!
<asac> ;)
 * mvo_ hides under a rock
<asac> mvo_: so now that there is such a connection ... can you still not create a new one?
<mvo_> asac: the upgrade test it running just now, I can check when it is finished
<asac> sure
<asac> maybe it even goes away when i upload rc1 later today
<asac> dan said he fixed some applet bugs
<mvo_> ok, cool
<asac> sigh
<asac> so how to produce a tarball from git?
<asac>        git-tar-tree(1)
<asac>            (deprecated) Create a tar archive of the files in the named tree object.
<asac> i remember i used something like export
<asac> but i cannot find it anymore in man git
<asac> hah git-archive ;)
<asac>        git-archive(1)
<asac>            Create an archive of files from a named tree.
<seb128> dholbach: thanks for confirming it's fixed with the update!
<mvo_> asac: hm, NM is not cool, it takes down my network connection during the upgrade
<mvo_> asac: I can give you the full syslog output, but it seems its caused by hal disappearing
<asac> mvo_: hal disappearing is a problem
<asac> that shouldnt happen actually
<mvo_> deactivating device (reason: 36) (I'm glad its not 42!)
<mvo_> and there is also error 34
<asac> 42? is that because you are 42 years old?
<mvo_> I feel like 84
<mvo_> (but I'm just 21)
<mvo_> or maybe something in between
<mvo_> I can put the syslog up once I have network back in this machine
<asac> mvo_:     /* The device was removed */
<asac>         NM_DEVICE_STATE_REASON_REMOVED,
<mvo_> asac: hal is restarted early in the upgrade
<asac> mvo_: why?
<asac> cant that wait till reboot?
<mvo_> asac: because that is what the hal postinst does
<asac> hmm
<mvo_> asac: pitti probably knows if it can be postpone
<mvo_> d
<seb128> seems to be a dbus like discussion
<mvo_> it has also not given the device back
<mvo_> I mean, I see that the device goes away on stop, but why did it not re-add it on start again?
<asac> mvo_: i think i restarted hal a few times
<asac> mvo_: maybe udev?
<mvo_> asac: sec, I check
<asac> mvo_: so at least my 3g doesnt go down on hal restart:
<asac> Feb 19 13:47:28 tinya NetworkManager: <info>  HAL disappeared
<asac> Feb 19 13:47:29 tinya acpid: client connected from 8290[110:122]
<asac> Feb 19 13:47:29 tinya NetworkManager: <info>  HAL re-appeared
<asac> Feb 19 13:47:29 tinya NetworkManager: <info>  Found radio killswitch /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_4230_rfkill_4965AGN_wlan
<mvo_> asac: udev is replaced, but it does not look like anything is started
<asac> mvo_: hmm .. at best post your thing
<seb128> asac, mvo_, pitti: are you guys still in a feature freeze rush or do you think you could do some sponsoring today or tomorrow?
<pitti> seb128: working on my pre-last FF item (bug 124338)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 124338 in apport "[feature request] apport/launchpad possibility to attach apport report to already reported bugs" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/124338
<pitti> seb128: next thing is to disable the indicator applet for stracciatella, then my FF stuff is done
<pitti> seb128: 124338 is done, just uploading
<seb128> bug #124338
<pitti> the one above :)
<mvo_> asac: http://people.ubuntu.com/~mvo/tmp/nm-upgrade-syslog
<mvo_> asac: check aroudn Feb 19 13:35:28
<seb128> pitti: ah right
<mvo_> seb128: should be ok, I need to finish a langauge-selector review
<mvo_> but other than that
<seb128> cool
<seb128> there is no hurry but I've been trying to keep the desktop sponsoring queue under control in detriment of sleep this week but I need a good night today so any help on sponsoring tomorrow would be welcome
<asac> seb128: sure.
<mvo_> tseliot: could you please have a look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/120111/ ?
<asac> i guess we are still nice about FFe because of sponsoring backlog?
<mvo_> tseliot: happens duirng a test upgrade from intrepid->jaunty
<mvo_> (regular ubuntu-desktop install)
<seb128> asac: yeah, exception should be easy to get now, I'm happy to grant any reasonable universe desktopish one
<seb128> GNOME has a standing freeze exception
<asac> mvo_: Feb 19 13:43:52 ubuntu NetworkManager: <info>  HAL disappeared
<asac> that one doesnt have a reappeared?
<mvo_> asac: no idea, I can run it again and see if the same happens, it was not finished when I uploaded the syslog
<asac> mvo_: ok so hal disappeared and then you ran dhclient manually?
<mvo_> asac: yes, to get network to scp the file
<asac> mvo_: can you please run lshal before you start upgrading and also after hal was restarted ?
<asac> and keep that output?
<asac> maybe the pci id changes or something and NM thinks its a different device ...  but then it should just reconnect - did NM do that?
<asac> mvo_: ?
<mvo_> asac: no, it did not reconnect for me
<mvo_> asac: I wait for the hal restart and then do another lshal
<mvo_> (that will take a bit)
<mvo_> its still downloading
<asac> mvo_: at best before and after your network is down ;)
<mvo_> now its running
<asac> yeah. thanks
<asac> hmm
<asac> Feb 19 13:36:04 ubuntu NetworkManager: <info>  HAL re-appeared
<asac> Feb 19 13:36:04 ubuntu NetworkManager: nm_device_get_managed: assertion `NM_IS_DEVICE (device)' failed
<mvo_> the good news is that there is no crash apparently :)
<mvo> asac: http://people.ubuntu.com/~mvo//lshal-before and http://people.ubuntu.com/~mvo//lshal-after - but hte later looks re
<mvo>  really strange, just two devices left in it
<asac> mvo: search for net.80203
<asac> so NM wants devices with capability net.80203
<asac> for wired
<asac> your first one has one such device ... the next one has none
<asac>  -> hal bug for sure
<tseliot> mvo: if I import NvidiaDetector from the interpreter I can't trigger the problem
<asac> not saying that NM has no bug ;)
<asac> well hal or below
<mvo> tseliot: it might be a problem with python modules not available during the upgrade
<asac> mvo: are you sure hal is running "after"
<asac> let me try what happens if i tear it down
<asac> mvo: so ... i stopped hal and i am still here ;)
<mvo> it was running, otherwise lshal does not give output afaics
<tseliot> mvo: weird, that module is included in the nvidia-common package
<asac> mvo: does restarting hal help?
<asac> e.g. are ther emore devices again?
<mvo> hm, now its not running
<asac> mvo: but lshal gives an error then right?
<mvo> tseliot: you could try "export DH_PYCENTRAL=nomove" at the top of the rules file to prevent it from using its symlink sutff
<mvo> asac: restarting it manually helps
<mvo> asac: now I have 39 device
<mvo> tseliot: let me check that
<tseliot> mvo: ok but how do I test it? Or how do I simulate a dist-upgrade to make sure that this change fixes that
<tseliot> ok
<mvo> tseliot: hrm, nomove may not be enough becasuse we move to python2.6 soonish
<mvo> tseliot: hm,
<mvo> hm
<asac> mvo: for me it looks a bit like hal is really down for you (according to syslog it disappeared and never came back)
<asac> couuld be that dbus has issues
<mvo> tseliot: but its probably worthwhile to upload with nomove, probably not worse than the current situation :/
<mvo> tseliot: (no offense, its just that python packages are problematic since some time for upgrades)
<mvo> that has nothing to do with nvidia-common, python-apt is having the same problems for example
<tseliot> mvo: ok, let me commit the change to my bzr branch.
<mvo> tseliot: thanks, I'm happy to sposnor and re-test
<asac> mvo: triggered) in postinst is what?
<asac> obviously "trigger" ;)
<mvo> asac: it seems like it is restart once when it comes back (with limited output) and once when its gone
<asac> mvo: why would it be restarted twice?
<mvo> asac: do you still have the bugnumer at hand?
<asac> are we sure udev and dbus are in proper state?
<mvo> asac: no
<mvo> asac: I mean, they may be in some strange limbo too, dbus may not like it that its not restarted for example
<asac> right. maybe format changed or something and reload with the old daemon causes bad parsing
<asac> or other errors
<asac> what about udev ... is that restarted/reloaded?
<mvo> yeah
<mvo> I don't think so
<mvo> the logs show nothing
<asac> let me get the package
<asac> mvo: http://pastebin.com/fd2a75be see line 191
<mvo> hm
<asac> also the # upgrade from intrepid hack ;)
<asac> rm_ubunut_rules sounds a bit harmful
<asac> so maybe its a bad order like:
<asac> hal restarted with old udev ... and then udev restarted ;)
<mvo> quite possible
<asac> or hal not restarted, but udev and hal cheking whether devices it has in cache still exist ;)
<asac> and they are not there and then we just have 2 devices ;)
<asac> speculation speculation
<tseliot> mvo: ok, I've just pushed revision 10 ( lp:nvidia-common )
<asac> pitti: any clue how hal behaves if udev gets restarted?
<asac> pitti: we seem to lose a bunch of devices during upgrade in lshal (e.g. from 39 to 2)
<asac> mvo: #327053 ? you mean that?
<asac> not sure if thats your bug. the bug refers to a segfault
<mvo> asac: yes, I added comments
<mvo> asac: I attach the full upgrade log when the upgrade is finished
<asac> ok
<mvo> that should give us information about the ordering of udev/hal restrarts
<asac> yeah
<mvo> tseliot: do you want me to sponsor it?
<pitti> asac: not out of my head; does udev re-send all the device information (i. e. do a coldplug) when it gets started?
<tseliot> mvo: yes, please
<pitti> asac: I don't think I ever manually restarted udev and watched
<asac> pitti: thats what i am wondering about too
<asac> pitti: does udev actually push or does lshal pull?
<asac> err hal ;)
<asac> toomanytimeslshal ;)
<pitti> asac: udev pushes
<pitti> asac: particularly, it sends "kevents" over the udev socket
<pitti> asac: try sudo udevadm monitor --environment
<pitti> asac: that's pretty much the same what hal sees
<asac> thanks
<asac> let me check what happens when i restart udev
<mvo_> asac: yep, confirmed. at some point, hal stops running, lets see if it gets started again
<asac> mvo_: sure apport is on ? ... maybe it crashed?
<asac> you probably could run hald --no-daemon or something manually before upgrading
<asac> or hope that apport always works ;)
<pitti> hal is stopped/restarted in the init scripts
<mvo_> asac: apport is on (and detected a nvidia-detector crash ;) - but no hal crash
<mvo_> yeah, probably stopped and not yet restarted
<mvo_> asac: eh, hald --no-daemon for testing?
<mvo_> asac: or as a general workaround ?
<asac> mvo_: for testing and to run it in gdb ;)
<asac> in case it segfaults
<asac> --daemon=no
<asac> it is
<pitti> and --verbose=yes
<mvo_> I don't think it does
<mvo_> ok
<mvo_> will do that for the next run (after this one is finished)
<mvo_> asac: hal is not available simply because its stopped and then much later restarted (commmon beavhiour of daemons during upgrades)
<mvo_> asac: log is attached
<rickspencer3> kenvandine: good morning
<asac> mvo_: thats a problem then
<asac> pitti: why does hal do that?
<kenvandine> good morning rickspencer3
<asac> mvo_: can you actually associate the hal-goes-down event with network manager stopping device?
<mvo_> asac: yes, but for the first hal restart already at around ~20% (see the bugreport for the correct number)
<asac> mvo_: it says "restarting" not stopping for both times
<pitti> asac: it's just the standard dh_installinit behaviour; we can certainly fix it if needed
<asac> mvo_: sorry. all good. i was dumb enough to not search everything ;)
<asac> mvo_: still the first few times it just gets restarted
<asac> but wll. i will stare a bit more at the logs tomorrow
<mvo_> asac: thanks, the image is here, so testing it is easy
<seb128_> tseliot: there?
 * pitti sets stracciatella-session to "beta available" and hugs everyone
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<seb128> that was a quick drafting to beta round!
<pitti> indeed
<kenvandine> pitti: so we should get stracciatella-session soon?
<pitti> kenvandine: soon? it's in jaunty since yesterday :)
<kenvandine> hehe... hummm
<pitti> free ice cream for everyone!
<kenvandine> i didn't see it
 * kenvandine logs out to see
<pitti> kenvandine: did you install it?
<kenvandine> oh... i thought i would just get it :)
<kenvandine> so it isn't by default...
<pitti> no, that's as I understood the requirements
<kenvandine> ok
<pitti> and we also don't want to install the extra stuff onto the CDs, etc.
<kenvandine> true
<pitti> right now it's just notification-daemon, but in the future there's likely more stuff
<seb128> pitti: speaking about CD space the evolution split didn't make any difference apparently?
<pitti> seb128: it did, slangasek immediately added langpacks
<seb128> ah ok
<seb128> I just looked on cdimage
<seb128> do you know which ones he managed to add?
<pitti> seb128: it includes French ;)
<seb128> yeah!
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<Davedan2> On XP I'm using notepad++. Is there something similar on ubuntu? A light-weight code editor
<pitti> seb128: I told him that was a non-negotiable condition for you to apply that change :-P
<seb128> you were right ;-)
<seb128> Davedan2: try #ubuntu for user questions
<seb128> Davedan2: you can try anjuta or gedit
<pitti> Davedan2: gedit isn't really too bad
<Davedan2> pitti: does gedit have syntax highliteing?
<seb128> yes
<Davedan2> thanks
<seb128> it uses gtksourceview
<Davedan2> what kind of quetion should I ask here and what on ubuntu?
<seb128> this chan is not one for question but rather to discuss desktop work
<Davedan2> k
<seb128> #ubuntu is an user channel where you can ask questions
<kenvandine> pitti: so should i get the old notification-daemon if i login with that session?
<pitti> kenvandine: yes
<kenvandine> pitti: i actually get no notifications..
<pitti> hm, that's a bug then
<pitti> kenvandine: echo $GDMSESSION?
<pitti> kenvandine: is notification-daemon running?
<kenvandine> notification-daemon isn't running
<kenvandine> GDMSESSION is gnome-stracciatella
<kenvandine> oh... it wasn't installed :)
<kenvandine> that's better... installing it again did the trick
<pitti> kenvandine: hm, stracciatella-session should depend: notification-daemon
<kenvandine> it didn't pull it in :/
<pitti> and it does
<pitti> Package: gnome-stracciatella-session
<pitti> Depends: gnome-session, notification-daemon
<pitti> kenvandine: weird; how did you install this?
<kenvandine> apt-get install gnome-stracciatella-session
<kenvandine> didn't include any deps
<pitti> kenvandine: if you can reproduce this, I'd be very interested
<pitti> kenvandine: oh, I know!
<seb128> pitti: notification-osd privides it
<pitti> Package: notify-osd
<pitti> Provides: notification-daemon
<kenvandine> whoops
<seb128> right
<pitti> kenvandine: thanks for pointing out, fixing
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> np
<pitti> (>= 0) should do :)
<seb128> pitti: if you don't want to drop the provide just version the depends ;-)
<pitti> seb128: GMTA
 * kenvandine lunches... 
<seb128> wtf gmta? ;-)
<pitti> "Great minds think alike"
<seb128> ah right
 * seb128 hugs pitti
 * pitti hugs seb128
<pitti> kenvandine: uploaded fixed package
<tedg> seb128: bug 331656 adds the autoload feature to pidgin-libnotify.  Works for me in a guest session \o/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 331656 in pidgin-libnotify "Pidgin libnotify should load by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331656
 * seb128 reviews
<tedg> As an interesting side note, should debdiffs be "UNRELEASED" or "Jaunty"  I'm not sure what the right answer is there.
<seb128> tedg: neither of those, "jaunty" ;-)
<tedg> seb128: Heh okay.
<seb128> tedg: looks good to me too
 * seb128 sponsors
<tedg> seb128: Great, thanks!
<seb128> tedg: thanks for sending the patch upstream too, you know about the patch tagging guidelines btw? ;-)
<tedg> seb128: Yes, I need to get on that.  What's frustrating about that is there's no way to migrate the comments with the patch.  So for like the indicate one, changes to that patch becomes difficult.
<seb128> what do you mean?
<tedg> Probably should write a simple tool for that.
<seb128> the cdbs-edit-patch dpatch-edit-patch and other quilt commands keep comments
<tedg> I'm using bazaar :)
<tedg> So the patches get generated by bazaar, which doesn't.
<tedg> Perhaps I can add some metadata on the branch or something.
<kenvandine> pitti: /me tests
<maco> is there a way to change the font size for the new notification system? if not, will there be? that text is illegibly small (IMO) at the moment
<kenvandine> maco: seems fine to me...
<maco> it's like size 8 text
<maco> ok this could be to do with my use case. i'm using gtk apps inside kde.
<maco> the text in the notifications is *much* smaller than all the other text on my desktop
<kenvandine> mine isn't huge, but seems very readable for me
<kenvandine> not using kde though
<mvo> mpt: if you have a moment, could you please have a look at the http://people.ubuntu.com/~mvo/tmp/Screenshot-Language.png shot? I'm doing the review of arnes changes right now and would like to know if that matches the main window design that you decided on
<james_w> maco: I believe it picks it up from the environment, so it may well be that that doesn't work too well under KDE
<_MMA_> Ok guys. Need a hand as to where to file this bug. The new notification system hit Jaunty. It uses a new set of icons that don't follow FreeDesktop standards.
<_MMA_> That's fine and good but the icons were only put in the Human theme and not a better place like hicolor. So, the system is broken for *every* theme but human.
<_MMA_> So the question is, where to file the bug? Notification system or Human icon theme?
<dobey> what freedesktop standard?
<dobey> only app icons should be installed to the system hicolor theme
<_MMA_> dobey: Can you link me to that documentation? And help with this obvious issue.
<dobey> i don't know what the issue is. i'm not on jaunty yet
<_MMA_> dobey: Pretty much what I 1st posted.
<dobey> you said there are new icons which you think should be in hicolor
<dobey> but i don't know what those icons are :)
<_MMA_> dobey: If you're not on Jaunty, it will be hard for you to help.
<dobey> i am guessing they are not app icons, though
<_MMA_> So Ill wait for someone else.
<dobey> can you not simply list the icons and their installation path?
<_MMA_> dobey: Depends on your outlook on what the new notification system is But like I said, it will be hard for you to help.
<dobey> if the icons are app-specific icons, then they should probably be doing http://live.gnome.org/ThemableAppSpecificIcons
<seb128> lool: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=572502 btw
<ubottu> Gnome bug 572502 in libgnome-desktop "gnome-display-properties should pick the preferred xrandr mode" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<seb128> lool: I think you asked me to give you the bug number once I open one, that's similar to the issue you had during the sprint
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-02-20
<didrocks> hi mvo :)
<mvo> hi didrocks
<didrocks> mvo: I have a question regarding Totem
<dholbach> hi didrocks, hi mvo
<didrocks> hey dholbach ;)
<didrocks> mvo: If you look there (https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem), the 2.25.90-0ubuntu2 version told us that we have to include src/plugins/bbc/Makefile.in in
<didrocks> 70_autoconf.patch
<didrocks> So, I think I have to use autoreconf and not autoconf to take it into account
<didrocks> but I get a impressive error/warning stack:
<didrocks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/120246/
<didrocks> all b-d are there in my jaunty chroot
<didrocks> I tried to do the same with the non updated version (2.25.90-0ubuntu3)
<didrocks> same errors, so I think this is just some warnings we can ignore?
<didrocks> (but it exit with 1 :/)
<mvo> didrocks: let me try this here
<didrocks> mvo: thanks :) if you want a new version, I can bzr push it somewhere
<didrocks> (the new version depends on gtk-doc 1.11, I ask for a sync request, but no ack yet. I have it in my ppa)
<mvo> didrocks: please
<dholbach> is there anything we can do to find out what's going on with bug 331462, bug 331924, bug 331774, bug 331740?
<ubottu> Bug 331462 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/331462 is private
<ubottu> Bug 331924 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/331924 is private
<ubottu> Bug 331774 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/331774 is private
<ubottu> Bug 331740 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/331740 is private
<dholbach> dunno if this is related to bug 327801 too (similar bug was already fixed with bug 205536)
<ubottu> Bug 327801 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/327801 is private
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 205536 in gnome-terminal "gnome-terminal crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205536
<dholbach> but gnome-terminal crashed a number of times for me already
<mvo> dholbach: I can have a look later today, I need to do a language-selector merge first
 * dholbach hugs mvo
<mvo> didrocks: let me know if the branch is somewhere
<mvo> dholbach: any word from upstream yet about the crsah?
<didrocks> mvo: ~didrocks/totem/autoreconf_fail
<didrocks> mvo: you can find gtk-doc 1.11 in my ppa (debian version)
<dholbach> mvo: no, somehow the retracer is broken and I was waiting for it to finish
<dholbach> mvo: pedro had a similar onw
<dholbach> one
<mvo> didrocks: quilt and autoreconf patches == *pain*
<mvo> :(
<didrocks> mvo: yeah, I know :/
<didrocks> mvo: I used to echo "" > debian/patches/70_... ; quilt push -f 70_....; find . -type f | xargs quilt add
<dholbach> one fine day, glorious and sunshiny it will be, we'll use revision control and no patch systems any more
<didrocks> dholbach: I hope that it will happen soon :) VCS rocks!
<dholbach> GRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!
<dholbach> [drm:i915_get_vblank_counter] *ERROR* trying to get vblank count for disabled pipe 0
<dholbach> WTH?!!
<dholbach> I just pulled the plug of my laptop and the screen went black
<dholbach> and I could only get it back by restarting X over SSH
<mvo> didrocks: *grumpf* autoreconf -i works for me, but src/plugins/bbc/Makefile.in is now missing
<didrocks> mvo: ? Strange, I use it in a pbuilder chroot
<mvo> didrocks: I regenerated it now and pushed your changes (oh quilt is a pain), could you please check if it works for you?
<mvo> didrocks: I don't really know what is wrong though with your autoreocnf
<mvo> (sorry for that)
<didrocks> don't be sorry, I *hate* autotools :)
<didrocks> so, they give me back ;)
<didrocks> mvo: how did you fix the issue with src/plugins/bbc/Makefile.in?
<didrocks> (and you had really no warning/no ouput when executing "autoreconf" ?)
<mvo> didrocks: loads of warnings :)
<didrocks> but it exits with 0 status?
<mvo> didrocks: but I tend to ignore them
<didrocks> not 1 as for me?
<mvo> I did not do it in a pbuilder chroot (*cough*) - but that should be ok for autoreconf patches, I suspect there was just something missing there
<didrocks> probably. I have to find what may miss for next update
<didrocks> mvo: and for including you bcc plugin, how do you fix it?
<didrocks> mvo: gnome-doc-utils is missing as b-d
<mvo> didrocks: at first I generated a new patch, but that did not work (bbc plugin missing, I think because it gets the list of subdirs in src/plugins from config.h PLUGINS so that configure needs to be run at least once with bbc in it before Makefile.in gets created)
<didrocks> I found it :)
<mvo> so I just used the old one and manually "fixed" (deleted) the conflicting configure
<mvo> and autoreconf -i
<didrocks> mvo: that should maybe be written in the changelog, no?
<didrocks> for next updates
<mvo> didrocks: yes
<didrocks> mvo: do you want me to handle that?
<mvo> didrocks: or we should try to come up with something better, what I did was really just hammering blindly at it
<mvo> didrocks: if you could, that would be great
<mvo> ideally I guess the plugin goes upstream :)
<didrocks> (and can I add gnome-doc-utils which seems to be needed to avoid the errors)
<didrocks> let's hope that the plugin will ;)
<mvo> great, please do
<didrocks> ok, thanks for you help mvo :)
<mvo> and then quilt on top of it
<mvo> the combinations from my nightmares ;)
<didrocks> :D
<mvo> thanks for the update!
<didrocks> quilt in a pbuilder chroot is the complete nightmare :)
<mvo> let me know when you are happy with it, I will sponsor the upload then
<didrocks> mvo: ok, but it needed the sync request for gtk-doc to be acknowledge
<mvo> didrocks: yeah, we need to wait for a archive-admin for this (seb can do it for example)
<didrocks> mvo: ok. I will get you read my comment on autoreconf patched before in the changelog
<mpt> mvo, we want the interval to be *longer* than it was in Intrepid, not shorter, right?
<mvo> mpt: I was just thinking about the devel release, not stable
<mvo> mpt: just a idle thought, not so important
<mvo> mpt: http://people.ubuntu.com/~mvo/tmp/Screenshot-Language.png <- I would love to get feedback on this, arne is working on it and I'm reviewing the merge currently
<mvo> mpt: it looks a bit un-gnomish, but IIRC you dislike bold headings in dialogs?
<mpt> mvo, I mean, it was daily for Intrepid development
<pitti> mvo: eek, what's wrong with your font rendering?
<mvo> mpt: correct, daily auto-udpate plus a notification everytime the user ran apt-get update or synaptic update or anything like this manually
<pitti> mvo: so does that run through gksu now? (for setting the system locale)
 * mpt gets mixed up between LanguageSelectorImprovements, JauntyLanguageSelectorImprovements, and FutureLanguageSelectorImprovements
<mvo> mpt: its jauntylanguageselectorimprovmenets :)
<mvo> mpt: and its confusing indeed :(
<mpt> mvo, that matches the spec pretty exactly
<mvo> mpt: ok, if you are happy with it, I am
<mpt> except that the top section isn't horizontally centered, while it is in my mockup
<mpt> The one other glitch is something I forgot to specify exact dimensions for in the mockup
<pitti> mpt: uh, should that really be centered?
<mpt> and that is that there's zero gap between the labels and the menus below them
<mpt> though I'm not sure whether that's actually a bug or not
 * mpt consults the HIGs
<mpt> hm, they don't mention that
<mpt> anyway
<mpt> mvo, there isn't enough nearly stuff in this window to need splitting up into sections with headings
<mvo> mpt: ok
<mpt> Bravo to asac and Arne
<mpt> I think the window would look less lopsided if the top section was centered, but it shouldn't stop a merge or anything
<mvo> mpt: thanks for checking it
<asac> mpt: me?
<asac> hi ;)
 * asac doesnt think he has any credits here
<mvo> asac:  I was wondeirng about this too, but a bravo to you is never wrong ;)
 * asac feels good 
 * asac uses the "download diff" feature of code.launchpad.net
 * pitti hugs asac
<asac> hmm. that gives me strip-level 0
<asac> why not 1?
 * asac hugs pitti 
<pitti> mvo: re your font settings, you either need to see an eye doctor or file a bug or so..
<pitti> mvo: do they come like that by default?
<mvo> pitti: I do have to regularly see a eye doctor unfortunately :/ - the screenshot was taken on a intrepid box, the jaunty ones look better
<pitti> mvo: can you fix that with the subpixel rendering settings?
<mvo> pitti: let me try
<pitti> they are blurry as hell
<pitti> mvo: actually, when zooming it, it's not the subpixel stuff at all, it's the "smoothing" - less hinting, perhaps?
<mpt> asac, sorry, I misread "arne" as "asac" for some reason
<mpt> bravo anyway :-)
<asac> bravo to you too, mpt
<mvo> pitti: I set it to that now, looks better
 * pitti hugs mvo
<asac> seb has off today?
<pitti> he might just sleep in
<pitti> he slept very little in the last couple of days, I guess
<asac> well deserved
<asac> i just had evolution-notify-alert looping on CPU taking about 300M of mem
<asac> what does that do for me?
<asac> (i dont even use evolution ;))
<pitti> evolution-alarm-notifier?
<asac> probably
<asac> oh that calendar thing then
<asac> killall evolution-alarm-notify
<asac> thats what i ran ;)
<pitti> e-a-n is started by defualt, to remind you of your appointments, etc.
<seb128> slomo: perhaps you could sync the ubuntu glib changes for the gettext domain to debian?
<asac> mvo: do you remember what you did to my mini9?
<asac> it still has the ugly default gtk theme
<seb128> slomo: the debian version of this change is outdated and we could sync it this way
<mvo> asac: a bunch of stuff, not in detail
<mvo> asac: sorry
<mvo> asac: I also may need to bug you about doing some compiz startups on it (for profiling)
<asac> mvo: as long as i dont need to type ...
<seb128> mvo: the "you need to restart now" dialog is listed as "no title" in the taskslist, known issue?
<dholbach> pitti, seb128: any idea about the retracer in bug 331462, bug 331924, bug 331774, bug 331740, bug 330621? (and if you have any idea about the crashes themselves, that's be nice too :-))
<ubottu> Bug 331462 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/331462 is private
<ubottu> Bug 331924 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/331924 is private
<ubottu> Bug 331774 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/331774 is private
<ubottu> Bug 331740 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/331740 is private
<ubottu> Bug 330621 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/330621 is private
<seb128> dholbach: yours seems to be a corruption, valgrind log requried
<seb128> dholbach: what about the retracer? they did their job correctly?
<seb128> no idea about the bug I never got it but I don't use tabs
<dholbach> seb128: doesn' the retracer un-private the bugs and remove attachments and stuff?
<seb128> no
<seb128> just when duplicating
<dholbach> aha!
<seb128> it can't know if there is no password in the stacktrace
 * dholbach didn't know
<seb128> somebody has to look at it
<asac> it removes coredumps when it has a perfect seeming backtrace afaik
<seb128> dholbach: new to ubuntu? ;-)
<asac> but doesnt unprivate until someone looked at it
<asac> dholbach is far far away in the community team ;)
<seb128> dholbach: stacktrace can have private informations
<dholbach> ok ok
<dholbach> blllllllllllllll
<asac> hehe ;)
<seb128> dholbach: somebody needs to check those before making it public to make sure not to disclose anything which should not
 * dholbach stops reporting bugs
<seb128> lol
 * seb128 hugs dholbach
<dholbach> seb128: do they all look like memory corruption?
<seb128> dholbach: if you still have you bugzilla account please open the bug on bugzilla.gnome.org
<pitti> dholbach: retracer-wise they seem to be quite alright?
<seb128> no, crash in g_free() are
<dholbach> pitti: ok, my misunderstanding
<dholbach> seb128: I sent like 3 of them
<dholbach> all different
<pitti> dholbach: oh, you mean we should auto-remove CoreDump.gz?
<seb128> dholbach: they are duplicates I think
<dholbach> pitti: it was my misunderstanding, it's all good
<seb128> dholbach: crash in free or malloc = corruption
<asac> we do that when there is no problem in stacktrace afaik
 * pitti hugs dholbach
<asac> (removing coredump=
<seb128> dholbach: corruption = random stacktrace
<dholbach> seb128: not going to be fun to valgrind gnome-terminal - it sometimes takes an hour until it crashes
<dholbach> or longer
<asac> dholbach: sometimes stuff happens easier with valgrind
<seb128> well, could might get a valgrind error quickly
<seb128> it might not crash but do invalid reads or writes anyway
<dholbach> but it's consistenly crashing every now and then if I ctrl-d out of a session and close a tab with that (since two days)
<dholbach> ok, I'll check it out
<seb128> in which case you should get the error every time you dnd a tab or whatever you do to get the bug
<dholbach> luckily I always saved stuff in other tabs, when I closed sessions in another one
<dholbach> if you don't use tabs a lot, try it yourself too! :)
<seb128> I don't use tab and got no such crash yet
<dholbach> then start using tabs! :)
 * dholbach will look into valgrinding :)
<dholbach> thanks a bunch everybody
 * seb128 tries valgrind
<dholbach> pedro had one of those too
<seb128> it's not so slow under valgrind
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> asac is probably right with "far away in community land" - I didn't even have valgrind installed on the laptop
<asac> lol
<mnemo> dholbach: you spawn several new valgrinding hackers per month so I guess that fine?
<dholbach> I hope so
 * asac sees strange carrier detect issues with forcedeth wired driver
<asac> anyone has a (not-) working wired setup on latest jaunty here?
<seb128> asac: what do you mean? I've a wired cable I can plug on my laptop but I'm using the wireless right now
<seb128> asac: ie I can test something if you want
<asac> seb128: what driver are you using?
<asac> seb128: can you try to plug in your wired and see if NM wants to connect to it=
<seb128> asac: iwl3945
<asac> ?
<seb128> sure, one sec
<asac> seb128: yeah. i wonder about wired
<asac> i have strange issues on e1000e and forcedeth driver (former always thinks there is carrier, the later never detects carrier in NM)
<asac> so i wonder whats going on with the other drivers
<seb128> asac: the applet spinned
<seb128> I've auto eth2 and the wireless selected in the list now
<seb128> and I didn't lost my connection
<seb128> or got the same dhcp ip again
<seb128> ie irc is still working
<seb128> ok I've both connections activated according to the nm-applet dialog
<seb128> and one IP on each
<asac> seb128: and you didnt loose connection? are boith connected to same subnet then i guess?
<seb128> I'm still typing on IRC so I guess I didn't get disconnected
<seb128> yeah, I've only one local IP class there they have IP from the same dhcp
<seb128> ie 192.168....
<seb128> asac: when me to try something else?
<dholbach> hiya pedro_!
<seb128> pedro_: hey mr bot
<dholbach> pedro_: just talked to seb128 about the gnome-terminal/vte thing
<asac> seb128: look at route -n please
<dholbach> pedro_: and I'm running gnome-terminal in valgrind on both machines now
<asac> does the default go through wired now?
<pedro_> dholbach, seb128 hey hey
<asac> seb128: please look i applet in "Connection Information" and tell me the driver too
<asac> seb128: also tell me what NM version you are running
<asac> then i have all info i wanted ;)
<seb128> asac: yes, eth2 default
<seb128> asac: tg3
<seb128> pedro_: have you read bug #331767
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 331767 in ubuntu "Please kill the Pedro Villavicencio bot" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331767
<pedro_> dholbach: awesome!, attach the logs and i'll take care of sending those upstream
<pedro_> WTH
<dholbach> pedro_: hasn't crashed yet :)
<pedro_> lol
<asac> seb128: ok. do you have the 0.7.1~rc1 packages yet or ~2009 ?
<asac> network-manager
<seb128> asac: 2009
<asac> ok
<seb128> do you want to retry with the new version?
<asac> in case you see issues in the rc1 packages let me know
<asac> seb128: no. no need to
<seb128> ok
<asac> i dont think that this is caused by rc1 ... there are jus a few more commits
<seb128> brb
<slomo> seb128: ok
<seb128> slomo: thanks
<seb128> slomo: no hurry but next time you do an update
<mnemo> pedro_: will this upstream fix be imported into jaunty automatically or is it worth the time to do a debdiff for it? --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-control-center/+bug/328632
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 328632 in gnome-control-center "gnome-thumbnail-font high cpu usage" [Medium,Fix committed]
<pedro_> mnemo: yes it's going to make it for jaunty in the next tarball they roll
<mnemo> in general, how can I tell if a new tarball is coming for a given package?
<pedro_> mnemo: looking at the release schedule ? ;-)
<pedro_> mnemo: http://live.gnome.org/TwoPointTwentyfive
<pedro_> there's still 2.25.92 to come out the first week of march
<mnemo> ah, so all gnome tarball releases automatically go into ubuntu
<pedro_> seb128automatically
<mnemo> heh I see
<mnemo> and how can I tell which gnome libs and apps are automatically tarballed and merged into ubuntu? obviously glib is always included but fringe apps like ghex might not be?
<mnemo> is there a set of core gnome apps that seb always merges?
<davmor2> Guys with the new notify system if you try and change the position it doesn't is this known?
<mnemo> davmor2: not sure if its a known issue but it repros on my box as well
<davmor2> bugging it now
<davmor2> mnemo: bug 332014
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332014 in ubuntu "Jaunty: new notification system does move when using popup notifications" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332014
<james_w> davmor2: where did you change the setting?
<mpt> davmor2, are you referring to the utility shown in <http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=103955&d=1235085755>?
 * mpt just came across that screenshot and wondered where that window comes from
<james_w> mpt: is it notification-daemon: /usr/bin/notification-properties ?
<james_w> (I can't see the screenshot as I'm not logged in to the forums)
<mpt> ah
<james_w> new in Jaunty I believe
<mpt> bash: /usr/bin/notification-properties: No such file or directory
<mpt> hm, that poses a problem for stracciatella
<davmor2> mpt: is that the new black see through notification?
<mpt> davmor2, it's a window called "Notification Settings", which is not related to and does not influence the new black see-through notifications
<mpt> is that what you used?
<davmor2> mpt: I used System->Preferences->Pop-up Notifications
<mpt> Ah, that's what the person on the forum used too
<mpt> I can see how that would confuse people
<davmor2> mpt: they are notifications so yes it would be :)
<james_w> it shouldn't be installed if you use the new notifications though?
<davmor2> james_w: I did the install yesterday and updated this morning
<james_w> davmor2: dpkg -S /usr/bin/notification-properties
<james_w> davmor2: and "dpkg -l notifcation-daemon" please
<james_w> "dpkg -l notification-daemon" I mean
<davmor2> james_w: no packages found matching notification-deamon
<james_w> daemon not deamon :-)
<james_w> did the dpkg -S return anything?
<davmor2> james_w: notification-daemon 0.4.0-0ubuntu2
<james_w> but you get the click-through notifications?
<davmor2> james_w: -S = notification-daemon: /usr/bin/notification-properties
<james_w> ah, got it
<james_w> fix forthcoming
<davmor2> james_w: Yes I can't interact with them
<mpt> davmor2, I'm updating your bug report to include these details
<davmor2> thanks
<mpt> james_w, what package should it be?
 * mpt guesses notify-osd
<james_w> could somebody in ~ubuntu-desktop review https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~james-w/aachen/ubuntu.fix-conflicts please?
<james_w> then merge to https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~james-w/aachen/ubuntu and upload if it's ok
<davmor2> mpt: I didn't know what it was called at all
<james_w> yeah, the bug is in notify-osd, but the issue is that notification-deamon shouldn't be installed at all
<mpt> james_w, I think that's how we originally had it, but that it was changed for Stracciatella
<mpt> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/Jaunty/StracciatellaSession
 * mpt is momentarily disoriented by Google returning the wiki.edubuntu.org version of that page instead of the wiki.ubuntu.com one
<james_w> oh, damn
<james_w> it's a deeper issue then
<james_w> my fix is wrong, so I deleted the branch
<Mez> davmor2: stop causing trouble
<Ng> is the jaunty gdm crasher fixed? pondering an upgrade ;)
<davmor2> yes
<gnomefreak> Ng: yes
<Ng> ooh :)
<gnomefreak> Ng: upgrade and restaret
<gnomefreak> is it known that System menu is lacking shutdown/restart menu entry?
<Mez> It's in FUSA now isnt it ?
<gnomefreak> that would assume i knew where FUSA is but i will look for it
<Mez> add applet, user switcher
<gnomefreak> its there if you mean my name in upper panael
<Mez> yeah
<Mez> the shutdown etc is there
<gnomefreak> no it isnt
<Mez> should be.
<gnomefreak> not in the prefferences either. I didnt fine a shutdown applet
<gnomefreak> s/didnt/did
<Mez> click on your name, that doesnt give you a shutdown options
<gnomefreak> ah i was right clicking it
<gnomefreak> thanks. so it officialy moved?
<pitti> gnomefreak: system menu doesn't show them any more if fusa is running
<pitti> gnomefreak: that's indended, yes
<gnomefreak> pitti: ok thanks
<pitti> if you don't have fusa, it's still there
<Mez> so which devvy has been using the new release name ? :-"
<mvo> tseliot: thanks for the nvidia-common update, it looks like it works just fine (my upgrade test is now much happier than yesterday :)
 * Ng files first jaunty bug
<tseliot> mvo: good
<Mez>  
<kenvandine> good morning all!
<pedro_> morning kenvandine :-)
<pitti> hey kenvandine
<seb128> hey
<seb128> hello rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> seb128: hi
<pitti> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> pitti: morning
 * kenvandine finds it interesting that the plugin-manager in evolution is a plugin
<crdlb> and the extensions-manager-ui in epiphany is an extension :)
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> at least they put code in to prevent it from being disabled :)
<kenvandine> that would suck
<Davedan> does the intrepid have as deaftul X or gtk installed?
<seb128> Davedan: what does that mean a default gtk installed?
<seb128> or X installed
<Davedan> seb128: I want to install emacs but there is one package for X11 and one for gtk
<seb128> try asking on #ubuntu rather
<Davedan> k
<seb128> this channel is for desktop work
<pitti> kenvandine, seb128, rickspencer3: call now?
<seb128> pitti: right
<rickspencer3> I'm setting up the call now
<rickspencer3> seb128: pitti: kenvandine: are you guys dialed
<rickspencer3> in?
<seb128> rickspencer3: dialing now
<didrocks> mvo: done, bug #332057
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332057 in totem "Please, sponsor totem 2.25.91 into jaunty" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332057
<mvo> didrocks: merging now, thanks
<mvo> didrocks: hm, what is the branch name?
<didrocks> mvo: you can see it linked to the bug, ~didrocks/totem/ubuntu
<rickspencer3> pitti: I added a  couple of things to the release status wiki page
<kenvandine> pitti: ready when you are :)
<pitti> rickspencer3: oh, thanks
<mvo> didrocks: ff is so slow ;)
<didrocks> mvo: yeah, I know, but I just tried once epiphany + webkit (I am an old Galeon user) but never switched for good :)
<pitti> kenvandine, seb128: can you join #packaging-intro? otherwise we'll clutter the existing discussion here too much
<kenvandine> mvo: it's fine if you have like 12G of ram :)
<kenvandine> sure
<mvo> haha
 * kenvandine love epiphany :)
<kenvandine> +s
<didrocks> ;)
<seb128> mvo: I'm moving g-c-c bzr to the ubuntu-desktop team btw
<seb128> mvo: in case you want to checkout the current code
<dobey> seb128: does bug #296570 seem like a dpkg issue to you, rather than an gnome-icon-theme issue? the report shows the totem package having a similar issue...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 296570 in gnome-icon-theme "package gnome-icon-theme 2.22.0-1ubuntu2 [modified: usr/share/icons/gnome/24x24/stock/data/stock_format-scientific.png] failed to install/upgrade: unable to make backup symlink for `./usr/share/icons/gnome/scalable/mimetypes/spreadsheet.svg': No such file or directory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/296570
<mvo> seb128: aha, thanks
<seb128> mvo: any idea about dobey's question?
<mvo> seb128: is that a friendly way of saysing: "work on the patch" ;)
<seb128> mvo: no, just telling you to get the source there I'm doing change and I don't want you to work on an outdated revision ;-)
<mvo> dobey: that is most likely someone running wubi
<dobey> heh
<mvo> dobey: there seems to be a issue with vfat on some kernels
<dobey> well i was just looking at the gnome-icon-theme bugs in lp, since i'm the upstream :)
<dobey> and that one seemed very much not gnome-icon-theme specific
<mvo> dobey: everything that come straight from hell^Wdpkg can probably ingnored from the upstrema perspective :)
<dobey> so i was going to reassign it, but wasn't sure where :)
<mvo> dobey: I will see if I can find the bugnumber (may take a bit)
<dobey> mvo: no worries. thanks :)
<mvo> dobey: reassigned now :)
<dobey> wunderbar! :)
<mvo> seb128: hi, do you happy to know why we have both tsclient and vinagre in the default?
<seb128> mvo: because vinagre doesn't do everything tsclient does
<mvo> seb128: ok, fair enough
<seb128> mvo: ie rdp I think
<seb128> mvo: but vinagre is upstream GNOME and a better vnc client
<mvo> seb128: ok, thanks
<mvo> seb128: I got asked in #ubuntu+1
<seb128> waouh, you hang on user channels? I'm impressed ;-)
<mvo> asac: do you have a idea about https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdebi/+bug/289396 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 289396 in gdebi "Gdebi can't install package if firefox is closed too soon" [Medium,Triaged]
<mvo> seb128: yeah, time to kill ;)
<asac> mvo: yes.
<seb128> no wonder you don't review the sponsoring requests ;-)
<mvo> seb128: seriously, #ubuntu+1 is often good for early upgrade test problem reports, I keep a eye open there
<asac> gdebi should copy the file to its own destination right in the beginning
<mvo> seb128: I have a highlight on update-manager there
<asac> when firefox closes it removes its temp files
<mvo> asac: thanks, will do that
<asac> mvo: does gdebi return before finishing?
<mvo> asac: is there a way to know that it was FF that put the file there? is it using some directory that we could use?
<asac> i mean the commadn line
<mvo> no
<asac> strange then. probably a forced close
<asac> i would have thought that it doesnt close completely if there is still an exec running
<mvo> I mean, making a copy of every deb just because it might be ran from FF is a bit silly :)
<asac> mvo: no. unfortunately not
<asac> mvo: you can only look at the parent process
<mvo> *weehh*
<mvo> ok
<asac> but its true for all mozillas
<asac> so it would be dirty
<asac> to just look for firefox
<mvo> if os.path.exists("/usr/bin/firefox"): use_more_space()
<mvo> just kidding
<mvo> thanks, I think going for the partent it sensible
<asac> mvo: well. parent is bad
<mvo> what is better?
<asac> if so run a ldd on the parent process and guess whether its a mozilla thing ;)
<asac> mvo: i would think there is no better way than copying it
<asac> all the time
<mvo> uff
<asac> mvo: do that only if its in /tmp/
<mvo> hm, I can not flock it for something
<mvo> ok, /tmp $TMPDIR is it then
<asac> thats beyond my knowledge. if flock helps to defer removal
<asac> thats ok
<asac> yeah
<asac> i think thats safe
<mvo> asac: thanks, I will try that then
<mvo> asac: will move work? or will it keep the fd oepn? (or fall over if the file is suddenly no longer there?)
<asac> mvo: imo dpkg should learn to deal with piped in memory  ;)
<mvo> ian!
<asac> hehe
<asac> you could just load it quickly and then dont care if ffox goes down
<asac> mvo: move will keep it open
<asac> i wont risk that
<asac> would have to look how the removal is done though
<asac> maybe they dont use the fd
<mvo> asac: thanks, don't worry
<mvo> asac: I just try it out
<asac> hehe
<asac> really ... use copy ;)
<asac> mvo: you could directly move it to /var/cache/apt/archives
<asac> err copy
<asac> ;)
<seb128> pitti, rickspencer3: do you know what was the change request about font hinting we had during the sprint exactly?
<rickspencer3> seb128: yes
<pitti> seb128: uh, no, sorry; I just remember dropping the hardcoded 96 dpi value
<rickspencer3> System->Preference->Appearance->Font Tab
<rickspencer3> select Subpixel Smoothing as the default
<seb128> rickspencer3: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/15004637/gnome-control-center_1%3A2.22.1-0ubuntu4_1%3A2.22.1-0ubuntu5.diff.gz
<rickspencer3> currently it's "Best Shapes"
<seb128> rickspencer3: I think that's why it changed
<seb128> rickspencer3: can you read the changelog comment and tell me what you think
<seb128> Keybuk: ^
<seb128> Keybuk: any opinion about that since you did the "controversial change"?
<rickspencer3> seb128: I'm a little fuzzy on this, but I think that may be orthagonal
<seb128> I've to admit I don't know enough about fonts hinting to have an opinion on that
<rickspencer3> I think that patch changes the details of "best shape"
<Keybuk> seb128: which change is controversial?
<Keybuk> oh
<Keybuk> that patch?
<seb128> Keybuk: I was wondering if http://launchpadlibrarian.net/15004637/gnome-control-center_1%3A2.22.1-0ubuntu4_1%3A2.22.1-0ubuntu5.diff.gz what was people pointed during the sprint
<Keybuk> it changes subpixel smoothing's hinting
<Keybuk> it's the Right Thing
<seb128> Keybuk: but apparently that's something else
<Keybuk> "people"? "pointed"? "sprint"?
<rickspencer3> Keybuk: change to subpixel smoothing by default is good, right?
<seb128> Keybuk: "Best Shapes" is default where it should be "Subpixer Smoothing", does it make sense to you?
<rickspencer3> I'm 99% certain that was the outcome of the discussion
 * rickspencer3 dog pile on Keybuk
<seb128> Keybuk: well, rickspencer3 said we have to change the default "Best Shapes" -> "Subpixel Smoothing"
<rickspencer3> seb128: By "have to", this was a sabdfl request
<rickspencer3> so it is turns out to be the wrong thing, I can discuss him and Julian ...
<rickspencer3> however, I think there was agreement that it's the right hting
<seb128> I've no clue if that's right or not
<seb128> that's why I try to ask Keybuk's opinion ;-)
<Keybuk> seb128: \o/
<Keybuk> rickspencer3: I agree
<seb128> Keybuk: that would be a fontconfig change rather than a GNOME one no?
<rickspencer3> seb128: yeah, by "agreement" I meant, "I asked Keybuck and he said it was a good thing" ;)
<Keybuk> seb128: both I think
<oo-dragon_> hey can some one help me mount JBOD? (have 2x 1TB drives setup in JBOD from my DNS-323 NAS)
<seb128> Keybuk: do you know what to change in fontconfig exactly?
<seb128> Keybuk: could you add that to your todolist if you have a clue about that? otherwise I will have a look to it but I've no clue about fontconfig and that could take some time
<Keybuk> seb128: no, arjan knows about fontconfig
<Keybuk> I've always thought the fontconfig stuff is wrong
<rickspencer3> seb128: would it help if I created a launchpad bug for this?
<seb128> rickspencer3: yes please do it will make easier to keep track of it (it's on my todolist but that will make easier to subscribe some other people on the way)
<pitti> seb128: do you happen to have a brilliant idea about bug 332014 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332014 in notification-daemon ""Notification Settings" is available but has no effect when Notify OSD is used" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332014
<seb128> pitti: TryExec on the .divert?
<pitti> oh, what's TryExec?
<seb128> pitti: the menu item is displayed only if the command in TryExec=command is available
<pitti> seb128: it needs to check $GDMSESSION, not file availability
<seb128> pitti: my best idea is to change the vanilla session to have a wrapper, make it touch /tmp/vanilla and tryexec= that one
<seb128> that's hackish though and we would need to clean the file at session closing
 * seb128 tries to think to a better way
<pitti> seb128: ah, I see what you mean
<seb128> pitti: other idea is to to add a new type to OnlyShowIn= list being vanilla and patch gnome-menus to handle this one
<pitti> seb128: /tmp/vanilla is tricky, since in world-writable locations you need to use unpredictable file names, and in $HOME it conflicts with parallel sessions
<pitti> seb128: I like OnlyShowIn=gnome-stracciatella best so far, I think
<seb128> pitti: you can use user-gnome-session-pid
<seb128> hum no
<seb128> the .desktop is not dynamic
<pitti> seb128: still predictable
<pitti> well, it's not such a big deal anyway, but it's indeed a wart
<seb128> the issue with OnlyShowIn is what about users who decide to apt-get remove notify-osd on normal ubuntu?
<seb128> pitti: the menu spec allows merging .menus
 * pitti ponders just dropping this menu item completely
<seb128> pitti: we could perhaps have specific ignore rules in a directory and use this one for normal session, or reverse, special display rules to use for gnome-stracciatella
<pitti> it doesn't seem to make much sense to me in the first place
<seb128> pitti: for jaunty easy workaround -> add NoDisplay=true
<oo-dragon> sweet
<oo-dragon> got my data off NAS! :D
<pitti> seb128: and see who complains? :-)
<seb128> yes ;-)
<pitti> seb128: until now I wasn't even aware that it exists
<seb128> you can still unmask it using alacarte
<seb128> quite some users use it apparently
<pitti> seb128: I like your slashaxe approach *grin*
<seb128> there is a notification-daemon crasher when changing theme which has a lot of duplicates
<seb128> I'm trying to get mvo to review the change for some weeks
<seb128> but assigning him bugs and adding nag comments seems to have no effects on him
 * seb128 looks at mvo 
<seb128> ;-)
 * pitti sees mvo crash with a stack overflow
 * seb128 knows the stack overflow feeling too
 * mvo_ has seb128 in his ignore list 
<dholbach> mvo_: WHAT? I CAN NOT HEAR YOU?
<dholbach> :-)
<mvo_> haha
<mvo_> :)
<mvo_> seb128: looking at it now
<didrocks> mvo_: thanks for the sponsoring :)
<seb128> mvo_: I noticed don't worry ;-)
<seb128> I'm pondering using the dholbach's way
<dholbach> seb128: what do you mean?
 * didrocks remarked that seb128 like the verb "ponder" :)
<didrocks> likes*
<didrocks> noticed*
<seb128> weekly "you slackers see everything which is waiting for you" emails
 * seb128 hugs dholbach
 * didrocks goes away to learn how to speak English :)
<mvo_> oh hrm
<mvo_> it crashes on free lets just not do free() than
<dholbach> seb128: I'll tell your manager that you're not reading your emails! I haven't sent them in quite a while :)
<seb128> mvo_: ;-)
<didrocks> mvo_: memory leaks are good for your computers :)
<seb128> dholbach: I do read emails, I just have proper filtering for such things ;-)
<dholbach> that explains a lot
<seb128> that's the mvo way
 * seb128 has dholbach in his ignore list
<seb128> :-P
 * dholbach storms out!
<seb128> come back daniel!
<seb128> pitti: btw I just fixed the "don't call jockey when switching between normal and extra desktop effects"
<seb128> pitti: I don't think that's worth a sru I will close the intrepid task
<pitti> seb128: cool, thanks
<pitti> seb128: *nod*
 * seb128 reviews the oem "please add scrollbars" patches now
<maxb> Does anyone know if you can override /usr/share/dbus-1/services/foo with ~/.local/share/dbus-1/services/foo ? The XDG spec suggests that you should be able to, but it didn't seem to work for me
<maxb> (I wanted to override notify-osd -> notification-daemon, but only that, not the full straciatella)
<rickspencer3> tseliot: any news to share?
<seb128> maxb: sudo apt-get remove notify-osd?
<maxb> Don't particularly want to remove ubuntu-desktop
<tseliot> rickspencer3: when it's all official maybe ;)
<kenvandine> bratsche: ping
<bratsche> kenvandine: pong
<bratsche> Hey dude.
<kenvandine> hey bratsche
<kenvandine> i am messing with banshee
<kenvandine> you had submitted the patch to behave with notify-osd?
<kenvandine> bz# 571177
<bratsche> Yeah
<kenvandine> does it work for you?
<bratsche> It worked for me, yeah.. is it not working for you?
<kenvandine> nope :)
<bratsche> Crashing, or something else?
<kenvandine> i am getting notifications i have to click on for song changes
<kenvandine> i added some WriteLines in there and they aren't printing... so it doesn't even seem to get into that code
<bratsche> I think I don't understand..
<kenvandine> just a note, i am applying the patch against 1.4.2
<bratsche> I thought the only change was that it potentially removes the "Next Song" button?
<kenvandine> the skip button?
<kenvandine> i thought it would remove the action all together
<bratsche> Maybe I'm misunderstanding the intent.. I thought it should still show the popup bubble but remove the button from it?
<kenvandine> yeah... it should
<kenvandine> but i get the buttons
<kenvandine> skip, cancel, and ok
<bratsche> And if you click them?
<kenvandine> they work and it goes away
<bratsche> Okay, cool.
<kenvandine> but i don't want to have to click on them :)
<kenvandine> so we should still see the buttons?
<bratsche> So it only removes them conditionally, if the notification server does not support actions.
<bratsche> That was my understanding of the bug.
<kenvandine> right...
<kenvandine> it should
<kenvandine> but i am still getting them
<bratsche> If you still see the buttons and can click them, then clearly your notification server supports actions.
<bratsche> Right?
<kenvandine> it doesn't
<kenvandine> ted helped me verify that
<kenvandine> pidgin-libnotify is doing the right thing
<bratsche> If it didn't then how would clicking the button send the signal to banshee?
<kenvandine> as are other things
<dobey> kenvandine: you get a dialog instead of the notification?
<kenvandine> banshee is the only one giving me grief
<kenvandine> yes
<dobey> kenvandine: my understanding is that you get a dialog if the notifications have urls or actions
<kenvandine> yeah... this patch should be removing the action if the daemon doesn't support it
<dobey> oh it queries the daemon to ask if it supports it?
<kenvandine> bratsche: ted had me use d-feet to verify the capabilities
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> bratsche: so pidgin is doing that properly now
<dobey> that sounds nasty
<kenvandine> as is gwibber
<kenvandine> but in banshee it thinks it still supports it
<bratsche> Weird.. okay, I'll look into this.
<kenvandine> bratsche: the really puzzling thing for me is i don't get anything debugging info printed out if i add Console.WriteLine in there
<kenvandine> bratsche: i have a package with the patch in my ppa
<kenvandine> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/+archive/ppa
<bratsche> I'm on my laptop in Dublin now and I don't have any mp3s or oggs.. let me see if someone in the room has two I can use to test with.
<bratsche> Okay, Hagen is giving me some mp3s.
<kenvandine> great
<kenvandine> thx man
<bratsche> kenvandine: Ah yes, now I see exactly what you're talking about.
<bratsche> Suckfest.
<bratsche> kenvandine: Yeah, I'll fix that.
<kenvandine> great
<kenvandine> woot
<kenvandine> if you get a patch, can you pass it my way?
<bratsche> Sorry about that.. I think I didn't have the new notification server installed when I tested, and I didn't realize it would work that way.
<kenvandine> this is killing me :)
<bratsche> Yeah of course.
<bratsche> Give me a few minutes.
<kenvandine> awesome
<bratsche> wtf, having trouble building now.
<kenvandine> bratsche: mind sharing the patch and i can try to build?
<bratsche> kenvandine: I don't have a patch yet.. what I want to do is..
<bratsche> in src/Extensions/Banshee.NotificationArea/Notifications/Notification.cs
<bratsche> Find public void AddAction ()
<bratsche> And do this:
<bratsche> foreach (string s in Notifications.Global.Capabilities) Console.WriteLine (s);
<bratsche> I think I see why it's not building..
<kenvandine> you mean Notification.cs
<bratsche> src/Extensions/Banshee.NotificationArea/Notifications/Notification.cs
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> i'll try
<kenvandine> but ... i added some WriteLines in that area... and didn't get anything
<bratsche> I guess that would explain the problem, actually.
<bratsche> I'm confused about the state of my branch too.. I pulled my branch down from lp and it does not contain my change to AddAction(), but when I view diff -r 77..78 then I see my patch.  It's not removed again in 78..79 and the current revno is 79.
<bratsche> Oh duh, I see.. nm.
<bratsche> I put it in an actual patch in the debian directory, not in the branch's source.
<bratsche> Sorry, I'm not used to working downstream in the distro yet. :)
<dobey> heh
<bratsche> kenvandine: It's building now too, so I should be able to debug this now.
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> bratsche: so that isn't printing anything out for me
<kenvandine> so either it is never getting in there, or... the are catching all the writelines
<bratsche> It must not be getting there now.
<bratsche> It was last week, so it's behaving different with the new notification server.
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> that was my thought
<bratsche> kenvandine: This is fucking weird.  Notification.Notification() constructor is getting called if you insert a C.WL() there, but if you insert a C.WL() at the beginning of Notification.AddAction() it never gets called..
<bratsche> But NotificationAreaService.cs does:
<kenvandine> bazaar!
<bratsche> if (interface_actions_service.PlaybackActions["NextActions"].Sensitive {
<bratsche>   nf.AddAction();
<bratsche> }
<bratsche> But .Sensitive is true
<bratsche> So I'm getting confused.
 * kenvandine looks
<kenvandine> bratsche: in src/Core/Banshee.ThickClient/Banshee.Gui/PlaybackActions.cs ?
<kenvandine> oh... no
<bratsche> src/Extensions/Banshee.NotificationArea/Banshee.NotificationArea/NotificationAreaService.cs
<bratsche> Oh hold up
<kenvandine> it is definately getting inside that if statement for me
<kenvandine> so weird... it is clearly calling AddAction
<kenvandine> but not printing from inside of AddAction
<bratsche> kenvandine: I think it's a namespace collision somehow..
<bratsche> kenvandine: It's pulling it in from the system rather than using the one in the Banshee source tree.
<bratsche> kenvandine: I have to go right now, but I'll fix this when I get back to my hotel.
<kenvandine> bratsche: sure
<bratsche> kenvandine: I think we basically just need to apply my patch to notify-sharp instead of (or in addition to) Banshee..
<kenvandine> i wonder why they have their own... and use notify-sharp
<bratsche> kenvandine: Well, when I wrote the patch I was using my Intrepid desktop and it built using the in-tree version.. now I'm on Jaunty, and maybe it built using the system one for some reason.  Not sure why.
<bratsche> I'll look into it further later.
<tretle> macslow
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-02-21
<bratsche> kenvandine: ping
<bratsche> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/notify-sharp/+bug/332361
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 332361 in notify-sharp "notify-sharp needs to check for "actions" capabilities" [Undecided,New]
<bratsche> kenvandine: I'm trying to push my branch to Launchpad but it won't let me.. I'm not sure what project name to push it under.  I tried notify-sharp but it won't let me use that.
<bratsche> kenvandine: So in the mean time, I have attached a patch to this bug#
<kenvandine> bratsche: did you see my email?
<bratsche> No, let me check
<kenvandine> libnotify-0.4-cil
<kenvandine> i think
<kenvandine> i have it built in my ppa :)
<kenvandine> with the patch
<kenvandine> works great :)
<bratsche> kenvandine: Great!
<kenvandine> funny... the code is identical to what is in banshee
<kenvandine> a little copy and paste magic there
<bratsche> Sorry I had to run out in the middle of this earlier, I was still at the gtk hackfest in Dublin and everyone was trying to go out for dinner.
<kenvandine> that sounds like fun :)
<kenvandine> thx for your help
<bratsche> kenvandine: Actually, I made a small change to the patch when I committed to banshee svn but never put it in Ubuntu packages.
<bratsche> Not sure if it matters, but I added a null check to Notifications.Global.Capabilities
<kenvandine> i have that
<bratsche> Okay cool.
<kenvandine> i got the patch from svn not from ubuntu
<bratsche> Excellent!
 * kenvandine tries to stick with upstream where possible
<kenvandine> bratsche: i did nothing about trying to get the patch in notify-sharp upstream
<bratsche> Yeah, me too.  I'm really new to developing in Ubuntu still and I'm still more comfortable working upstream. :)
<kenvandine> i don't even know who maintains that... did look
<bratsche> kenvandine: I'll do that.
<kenvandine> bratsche: not as new to me :)
<kenvandine> i am new to debian in general :)
<bratsche> I've been using Ubuntu for a long time, but as far as the whole packaging and such goes I'm still new.
<kenvandine> i have spent years packaging gnome stuff... but rpm and conary
<kenvandine> mostly conary
<bratsche> Cool.
<kenvandine> but lots of packaging back ground
<kenvandine> debian is very foreign to me still... but i will get it
<bratsche> Cool.
<bratsche> Well, then we're both kind of new to it together I guess. :)
<bratsche> Anyway, I'm off to bed.  I need to fly to London tomorrow.
<kenvandine> yup :)
<kenvandine> good night!
<kenvandine> thx again
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-02-22
<kito> hi
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-02-22
<crimsun> TheMuso: any qualms for a bugfix-only pulse upload RSN?  (lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/pulseaudio/ubuntu/ is current)
<TheMuso> crimsun: let me have a peak, but not at this point I think we're fine.
<TheMuso> crimsun: looks ok fire away.
<crimsun> TheMuso: ok
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> ccheney: I'm still not entirely sure whether the entirety of language-support-* is obsolete or just language-support-writing; ArneGoetje?
<baptistemm> hello
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> hey pitti, how was your week-end?
<pitti> pretty good; did the moving of my grandparents on Saturday, and had some nice walking yesterday, and visiting friends
<didrocks> sweet :)
<baptistemm> hey friends
<didrocks> salut baptistemm
<baptistemm> salut didrocks
<baptistemm> I played with a VM this weekedn, installaing a 8.04 and upgrading to 10.04
<baptistemm> at the end of the upgrading update-manager crashed and didn't finished cleaning the useless packages and leftover from 8.04
<baptistemm> but the weirder thing is I had strange package like anjuta being installed for an unknown reason
<didrocks> baptistemm: can you log some bugs about that?
<baptistemm> it was on my todo luist, but I wanted to try again :)
<didrocks> baptistemm: maybe just after alpha3?
<baptistemm> yeah, I think that'll better
<baptistemm> at least now it is a breath to install a vm with a ssd
<didrocks> heh :)
<seb128> good morning there
<pitti> bnjour seb128
<seb128> hey pitti
<pitti> seb128: net network-manager landed \o/
 * pitti congratulates seb128 for having 0 work items now
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<seb128> oh nice you fixed that gnome-menus update bug too
<pitti> well, only half of it
<pitti> it still needs a trivial change in nvidia's postinst
<didrocks> salut seb128, bon week-end? :)
<seb128> lu didrocks
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<baptistemm> hi chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey baptistemm, how are you?
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti, did you have a good weekend?
<pitti> I did indeed, how about your's?
<chrisccoulson> it was ok thanks. i spent friday and saturday preparing my new work area
<chrisccoulson> and then relaxed yesterday
<pitti> at home?
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> yeah. i had some new furniture arrive on friday
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128, how are you
<chrisccoulson> ?
<seb128> good!
<seb128> you?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm quite good this morning thanks
<chrisccoulson> i finally got my laptop hooked up to the external monitor this weekend, and was hoping to make gsd crash by cycling video modes with Fn+F8
<chrisccoulson> but Fn+F8 is mapped incorrectly on my laptop
<chrisccoulson> i was quite surprised
<chrisccoulson> pitti knows about that stuff ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: you get the wrong key in xev?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah. it's mapped to "f"
<pitti> lol
<chrisccoulson> that's what i thought too ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: can you please walk though /usr/share/doc/udev/README.keymap.txt.gz and tell me the missing scancode ?
<pitti> s/missing/wrong/
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I'd appreciate if you could file an udev bug for it, so that we have a record to point to in the upstream commit
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, i can do that (but when i get home from work)
<baptistemm> does mvo come here?
<didrocks> good morning chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey didrocks, how are you?
<pitti> baptistemm: yes, usually
<baptistemm> okay, thanks
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: better than before the weekend, thanks :)
<baptistemm> asac, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/519357
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 519357 in bluez "conffile prompt on upgrade from 8.04 to 10.04" [High,New]
<baptistemm> perhaps I should start with a 6.06 as mvo did
<seb128> pitti, is the installer known to be broken?
<seb128> I tried to install current i386 desktop on the mini
<pitti> urgh, again? it just got fixed two days ago
<asac> hehe
<pitti> seb128: how does it manifest? last known breakage was that it didn't show the partitioning at all
<seb128> but it doesn't display partitionning screen
<pitti> and then crashed right when it wanted to start installing
<pitti> seb128: ok, so still that
<seb128> pitti, that was before weekend, let me rsync and try again today
<pitti> seb128: yes, got fixed on Friday
<pitti> seb128: we have a chart for today on http://people.canonical.com/~scott/daily-bootcharts/netbook.html
<seb128> ok good
<pitti> which indicates that today's image should work
<seb128> rsync running
<didrocks> pitti: the netbook image is 640Mo with gwibber this morning :)
<pitti> yep, removal of gnumeric/abiword helped a lot
<pitti> ubuntu CDs fit again as well
<didrocks> pitti: I'll readd OO calc so
<pitti> oh, and we got new langpacks \o/
<didrocks> pitti: hum? on the netbook CD? I only see -en and -es
<pitti> didrocks: no, uploads
<pitti> not yet seeded back
<pitti> they are still building
<didrocks> oh ok
<didrocks> so, I'm adding that to the CD, some langpacks and OO calc
<kklimonda> pitti: how do you decide what languages are installed bundled on the desktop cd?
<pitti> kklimonda: we have a list of the 11 most widely spoken languages
<pitti> we keep adding from the top until the CD is full
<kklimonda> ach :)
<kklimonda> makes sense
<huats> morning
<huats> plop
<pitti> bonjour huats, comment vas-tu?
<huats> gutten morgen Martin !
<huats> I am fine thanks ! You ?
<pitti> I'm great, merci
<pitti> funny that davidbarth and you make the same typo in "guten" :)
 * pitti wonders about German teachers in France
<huats> pitti, actually i have never learnt german :)
<huats> seb128, hello !
<huats> I have a question regarding deskbar-applet. I think there are building issues due to the included documentation. speaking with didrocks he told me that I should mention that to you :)
<didrocks> also I told that you should ask upstream to include a built documentation in the tarball :)
<huats> indeed :)
<huats> but I need to talk to master seb128 first ;)
<seb128> hi huats
<seb128> other people can usually reply to questions too just ask there
<seb128> I try to reduce IRC time atm because some days I don't manage to get any work done otherwise
<seb128> what is the question?
<huats> not really a question :)
<huats> just to let you know that the deskbar-applet build fails during the building documentation, since it is not built in the tarball
<huats> I will ask upstream to include it
<huats> (since didrockstold me that is what you told him to do in such occasion)
<seb128> huats, right do that and you can also update the package to build it for now
<seb128> brb
<chrisccoulson> bryceh - what do you need me to do to get the commit from this bug report in to lucid: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=25855
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 25855 in Server/general "Screensaver not disabled because of a XResetScreenSaver() regression" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<chrisccoulson> (so then users will stop harassing me about broken screensaver inhibiting ;) )
<pitti> asac: new langpacks are built (for German, anyway), but the Yahoo start page is still in English; should that work now? or is the German translation just missing?
<pitti> ArneGoetje: ^ FYI
<asac> pitti: the startpage is a problem of the website
<asac> pitti: try the searchplugin
<asac> that should go to de.search.yahoo.com
<pitti> asac: right, "Yahoo Deutschland"
<pitti> I search for "pizza" and it gives me all German links
<asac> nice ;)
<pitti> great, so that's how it's designed to be then?
<asac> pitti: so for the website thats something online services has to fix
<pitti> sweet
<asac> most likely they dont honour Accept-Language yet
<dpm> pitti, asac, online services take care of uploading the translations to the server, they are not in language packs. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/KnowledgeBase/BrowserStartPage
<asac> i know
 * pitti flips WI to done then, thanks for the heads-up
<pitti> kenvandine: the four remaining "add exception handlers..." on https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-lucid-social-from-the-start, what are those about? just stability? sounds like they could be moved to beta-1?
<Laney> seb128: there is a mono merge in bug 525063 if you fancy it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 525063 in mono "Merge mono 2.4.4~svn151842-1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/525063
<asac> plesae no mono upload before a3
<asac> thx
<Laney> sure
<asac> let me do a testbuild in a native ppa
<asac> if that finishes today we can upload still i think
<pitti> cassidy: a few days ago empathy broke with ICQ for me, it always says "network error" when authenticating; there's nothing in telepathy-haze's debug console, and it works just fine with pidgin; how would I go about debugging this?
<seb128> pitti, pidgin.im says to uncheck client login in pidgin
<seb128> I had to do this, I guess something changed server side
<seb128> but empathy doesn't allow to uncheck that option
<pitti> seb128: "client login"?
<pitti> seb128: oh, I unchecked "use TLS" in pidgin indeed
<seb128> pitti, I'm just typing what is on http://pidgin.im
<pitti> seb128: thanks
<seb128> np
<pitti> I wonder why it works just fine in karmic; my wife has no problems with it at all
 * didrocks recreates a new squashfs, enough time to make some coffee :)
<asac> seb128: why is "Trash" not availabe in places?
<seb128> asac, because it's already in the default panel in a corner
<asac> hmm
<seb128> and in the nautilus go menu too
<seb128> and in the sidebar
<asac> not for me ;)
<asac> spatial
<asac> but ok ..
<asac> its just that my mom couldnt find it ... and telling her: look in Places would have been easier than: look at the panel at the right corner ;)
<seb128> right
<asac> wonder where it is in UNE
<seb128> nautilus defaults to browser in ubuntu
<seb128> so it's in the sidebar of any nautilus window
<asac> right. anyway, i am sure on UNE it could deserve a places entry ;)
<asac> or some other special top level place
<pitti> is anyone particularly affected with g-s-t? https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-lucid-services-settings-window is currently unowned
<pitti> I'm fine with ignoring it for lucid, but if someone likes it, it's still time to test and reenable services-admin
<chrisccoulson> pitti - milanbv keeps asking me about this
<chrisccoulson> if you want me to bring it back, i can build it in to a separate package when i next do a g-s-t upload
<chrisccoulson> i think seb128 has reservations about installing it by default again
<pitti> so would I
<pitti> it's a "shoot yourself into the foot" thing
<pitti> chrisccoulson: no, *I* don't particularly want it back
<pitti> I just asked if someone feels like "oooh I want that and have some cycles to check it out" :)
<chrisccoulson> are you happy for me to put it in to a separate package?
<chrisccoulson> thats quite easy for me to do
<pitti> that's fine, and keeping it in universe
<pitti> chrisccoulson: so, if you want to, please feel free to assign https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-lucid-services-settings-window to yourself
<didrocks> pitti: do you feel confortable sponsoring a casper change today? I've rebuilt my own netbook live cd and it's working. I can still rebuilt an ubuntu desktop CD to see that the script doesn't kill it
<didrocks> (it's for the ubiquity icon)
<pitti> didrocks: ooh, please
<pitti> didrocks: nothing in lp:ubuntu/casper yet, though?
<didrocks> pitti: right, I didn't push yet. let me the time to fill the changelog :)
<vish> seb128: hi.. iirc , we wont be using evolution 2.30 , but will be sticking with evo 2.28 for lucid.. right?  Bug #424416 requires a small patch which has bee committed upstream , switching the accelerators > http://git.gnome.org/browse/evolution/commit/?id=d7dbab49b5b3f8603286fa5c54332b93bbeca9d6
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 424416 in hundredpapercuts "Evolution "Ctrl+S" should save an email as a draft" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/424416
<vish> been*
<seb128> vish, did they commit the change to gnome-2-28?
<seb128> vish, they will roll a new 2.28 tarball next week which we will get in lucid
<vish> seb128: i dont think so.
<vish> let me check
<seb128> can you try to get them to do that?
<seb128> or ask on #evolution on irc.gnome.org
<vish> seb128: mbarnes mentions >  I've swapped the "Save" and "Save as Draft" shortcuts for Evolution
<vish> 2.29.91.
<seb128> could you ask them anyway for 2.28?
<seb128> would be easier to have that change there too
 * vish will ask
<vish> thanks..
<seb128> vish, thank you
<didrocks> pitti: lp:~didrocks/casper/ubiquity-une
<pitti> didrocks: looks fine! uploaded, thanks for fixing this
<didrocks> pitti: you're welcome :)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - how do i change the assignee of a spec? (or can't i do that)?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: you don't have an edit button after assignee?
 * pitti assigns to you
<chrisccoulson> pitti - thanks
<pitti> thanks to you!
<chrisccoulson> no, i can't see an edit button
<chrisccoulson> i need more power ;)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i can see an edit button now it's assigned to me
<chrisccoulson> perhaps i needed to subscribe first?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I'm not entirely sure about the LP magic in the BP tracker..
<baptistemm> pedro?
<pitti> I need to leave for some 2.5 hours, bbl
<kenvandine> pitti, yes they can
<didrocks> kenvandine: gwibber in UNE CD last build, btw :)
<kenvandine> woot!
<al-maisan> Are thunderbird 3 and enigmail conflicting packages these days? enigmail de-installs thunderbird 3 and vice versa.
<kenvandine> good morning rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> good morning kenvandine
<nfe> Hello Guys!
<nfe> Can anyone helps me?
<nfe> /join ubuntu-bugs-announce
<rickspencer3> didrocks, wow, a lot of contributions to quickly over the weekend!
<didrocks> rickspencer3: indeed, Philip really rocks :)
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, seen quickshot?
<kenvandine> looks cool
 * kenvandine hasn't actually tried it
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, what is quickshot?
<kenvandine> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-manual/quickshot
<kenvandine> created with quickly
<kenvandine> :)
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, nice
<kenvandine> a way to get more people to contribute to the manual :)
<kenvandine> smart
<seb128> kenvandine, didrocks: can one of you make the empathy upgrade?
<kenvandine> seb128, i will
<kenvandine> should get it done today
<pitti> will that fix my ICQ? :-)
<baptistemm> who is still using ICQ, that"s 90's
<baptistemm> :)
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<kenvandine> np
<pitti> well, all of my friends are..
<seb128> pitti, I doubt it
<seb128> I'm using ICQ too
<pitti> I was just whining anyway
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> cassidy, there?
<baptistemm> pitti, no offense :)
<pitti> seb128: I already pinged cassidy earlier today about hints how to debug this; I don't get any error message from telepathy-haze in the dbg console
<seb128> pitti, right, and I've not seen him reply
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti - if you adjust the brightness of your screen using the brightness keys, do you expect the brightness to be restored between sessions?
<seb128> but he did roll a new tarball so he's around :p
<chrisccoulson> (sorry, random question ;) )
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I wouldn't expect it
<pitti> why?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you could think so, or at least you could assume it does when not touching the keyboard for 15 seconds
<pitti> when I shut down and reboot my laptop 10 hours later, I'll probably at a completely different environment/daytime/etc.
<seb128> that bug is driving me nuts when I use my laptop at confs
<didrocks> pitti: when you have some time as you can't discuss in ICQ lp:didrocks/+junk/netbook.lucid :)
<pitti> right, but that's a completely different question :)
<pitti> lol
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i was just wondering what other people thought. i find the current behaviour quite irritating, and wondered if there was a logical reason for it ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: it's certainly irritating within a session (not restoring previous level after a timeout)
<chrisccoulson> the first thing i do when i power my laptop up is turn the display brightness down
<chrisccoulson> i suppose i could turn it down in the power preferences capplet, but that option is undiscoverable i think
<chrisccoulson> (display brightness adjustment in power management settings?)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - do you find that the brightness is not restored (to the value you set with the brightness keys) when returning from idle etc?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I can't quite remember (mostly I'm working on an external screen), but it drives seb128 mad, therefore it is a crucial bug
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> well, i can probably guess why that occurs without even looking at the code
<chrisccoulson> when switching idle modes, the new brightness is calculated based on all the settings in gconf
<seb128> the known bug is: take you laptop, set brightness, work, don't touch the keyboard for 15 seconds time to drink some water, it dims, touch it it doesn't go back where you were
<chrisccoulson> but pressing the brightness keys doesn't save any new settings anywhere
<seb128> it always go back to the default value
<seb128> not the previously used value
<seb128> yeah, using the applet it changes your default value when you change the slider
<seb128> which doesn't make sense either
<pitti> didrocks: meh, I can't commit, bzr didn't like something that I did and now it's stuck in a lock
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's annoying. i can fix that by linking the brightness keys with the slider value, but i was wondering if there's a sane reason why that's not done already (or just an oversight)? if the 2 were linked, the brightness would return to the value you set with the brightness keys
<didrocks> pitti: oh? bzr branch again?
<pitti> didrocks: ah, got it
<seb128> chrisccoulson, could be worth asking upstream before working on the change
 * pitti needs to get used more to work with bound branches
<pitti> didrocks: I suppose you want me to rebuild n-meta? or more changes ahead?
<h00k> so, I have a few questions about RGBA. I'm seeing a few conflicting things about whether it will be included in Lucid or Lucid+1, I saw the Weekly Newsletter link to an article claiming it will be included, I was just wondering. I do see bug #491521 but I'm not quite sure what it exactly means as far as if it will be included.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 491521 in gtk+2.0 "Decorations and RGBA" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/491521
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i will ask hughsie at some point. his name on #gnome-hackers suggests he doesn't want to be disturbed at the moment though
<didrocks> pitti: no more changes in the pipe, so, feel free to rebuild it please :)
<pitti> running
 * didrocks hugs pitti, thanks a lot
<didrocks> normally, we should still have some MB free for the future, I didn't add languages we don't have in the ubuntu desktop iso
<seb128> pitti, btw speaking about the app indicator gpm change from the other day, there is no runtime fallback for those changes
<seb128> the init can't really fail
<seb128> the crasher should be fixed too, if you want to review the change again
<pitti> right, my point was that there should be a test for indicator_new() returning NULL
<pitti> and falling back to upstream behaviour?
<seb128> it would be complicated and that's not what we decided on
<seb128> indicator_new can't really fail
<seb128> or you have an issue and your software is good to exit
<pitti> didrocks: oh, that also pulled in plymouth-x11; let's see..
<seb128> pitti, libappindicator does transparent fallback to notification area if there is no indicator
<seb128> but it uses the same menus there than it would have used on the indicator
<pitti> seb128: ok
<seb128> that's how it has been decided those changes would be done
<pitti> didrocks: uploaded
<didrocks> pitti: I feel having extra space was needed so
<didrocks> pitti: thanks
<seb128> then appindicator or not is a buildtime option
<pitti> seb128: do you happen to have the bug # handy?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - bug 497870
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 497870 in gnome-media "Support Application Indicators" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/497870
<seb128> pitti, bug #497870
<seb128> bah
<seb128> ;-)
<chrisccoulson> heh ;)
<pitti> cheers :)
<jcastro> \o/
<dobey> what the heck is rhythmbox doing that it requires 25% of my cpu?!
<pitti> I was wondering the same
<pitti> it was just playing an mp3
<pitti> but with 45%
<dobey> yeah, same here (though ~25%)
<dobey> hmm, if I pause, CPU goes down
<dobey> but plyaing it goes right back to ~25%
<davmor2> pitti, dobey: I got 6% as a high here on Karmic and 2% as an average.
<pitti> seb128: the bug speaks of "The crash is fixed in indicator-application trunk. So the patch should work as soon as indicator-application package is updated."; do you know whether that happened already?
<dobey> davmor2: yes, on Karmic it was fine for me too
<pitti> likewise
<pitti> it just started recently in lucid
<dobey> I wonder if it's pulseaudio in lucid causing it to spike
<davmor2> I'll try the same track on Lucid
<dobey> guess i'll find out soon enough since there's a pulseaudio update installing right now on my machine
<seb128> tedg, ^
<h00k> dobey: I've been having a lot of pulseaudio running away and taking 100% of my CPU, perhaps they're related
<seb128> pitti, I'm about to do an appindicator upload so I will backport that change too if it's not
<pitti> seb128: ah, sweet; I'm doing the gpm change in bzr now, but wait for your word to upload
<seb128> dobey, pitti: it's gtk csd
<dobey> davmor2: any track will do it. it's unrelated. It just has to be playing.
<seb128> doing the rhythmbox cpu use
<pitti> oh, does gtk do mp3 decoding now, too?
 * pitti hugs gtk
<dobey> seb128: then wouldn't it do it while not playing an mp3 also?
<seb128> lol
<seb128> dobey, no, it seems to be triggered when there is a title update
<dobey> seb128: i don't think that's the problem here
<seb128> bratsche is working on those performances issues
<dobey> and I don't seem to have client side deco here anyway
<seb128> well try downgrading gtk to 2.19.5-1ubuntu1 and see if that works better
<davmor2> dobey, pitti: maxes out at 36% average around 28%
<dobey> and if it was title change, i would expect it to only spike when the title changes, for a millesecond or so, and then resume normality
<dobey> play/puase doesn't change the title, and there's no usage when paused
<seb128> dobey, read bug #523949
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 523949 in gtk+2.0 "the csd changes make some desktop applications hog the cpu" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/523949
<seb128> pitti, the appindicator fix is in lucid
<pitti> seb128: merci; uploading gpm
<dobey> seb128: the xorg cpu usage is fine for me. it's only rbox using ridiculous cpu here
<seb128> dobey, ok, different issue then I guess
<jcastro> pitti: woo, one more app indicator, thanks!
<dobey> seb128: i might also have the title change issue, but it's not the major one for me. when i change songs rbox does spike to ~50%, but then goes back down to ~25% while playing, and ~0% while paused/idle
<dobey> seb128: so i'm going to take a wild guess and presume it's something to do with the gst sink to pulseaudio
<dobey> hrmm, I guess I should reboot to see if that helps too
<dobey> Nope. no love. rbox is still ridiculous with the cpu
<dobey> totem isn't as bad, but goes between 5-10% while playing
<dobey> (playing an mp3)
<dobey> hrmm
<seb128> try play an ogg just to see?
<dobey> so maybe it's not pulseaudio sink
<dobey> i don't know if i even have any oggs
<dobey> i know i don't have any ogg in my rbox library
<pitti> seb128: same with ogg
<seb128> pitti, downgrade gtk to 2.19.5-1ubuntu1
<pitti> hm, it's a minimized window.. but sure
<seb128> pitti, did you send it to the indicator?
<seb128> ie closed the ui?
<pitti> seb128: you can't close it, just minimize
<pitti> it's still in the task bar
<seb128> you can close it
<pitti> i. e. not close in the way you can do with empathy or gtimelog
<pitti> if I do "show rhythmbox" in the indicator, it's just minimized
<seb128> pitti, gconf /apps/rhythmbox/plugins/status-icon/status-icon-mode ?
<seb128> gconf /apps/rhythmbox/plugins/status-icon/window-visible too
<pitti> seb128: "2"
<seb128> try 3?
<pitti> window-visible> true
<seb128> and close rhythmbox
<pitti> I'll downgrade gtk first
<seb128> ok thanks
<pitti> seb128: right, no problem any more with gtk ubuntu1
<seb128> pitti, ok, so it's the gtk csd issue I pointed before
<seb128> pitti, you had 0ubuntu4 before right?
<pitti> correct
<pitti> thanks seb128
<seb128> bratsche, ^ rhythmbox cpu use issue is still there for pitti
<seb128> pitti, np
<maxb> seb128: Concerning bug 524882, I do not believe it's invalid. Given that the .desktop file contains an AutostartCondition referencing the gconf key, it seems like it's intended to be compatible
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 524882 in gnome-keyring "Disregards gconf daemon-components settings in 2.29" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524882
 * kenvandine -> lunch
<seb128> maxb, ok, reopen the bug then
<seb128> it does make sense
<seb128> but if the autostart does check the key I'm not sure why it doesn't work
<mdeslaur> jcastro: so, do you have an example text blurb when opening upstream bugs with application indicator patches?
<jcastro> mdeslaur: I do, one moment
<jcastro> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=609654
<ubottu> Gnome bug 609654 in applets "Support for application-indicators/StatusNotifierIcon" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed]
<jcastro> mdeslaur: adjust accordingly
<mdeslaur> thanks jcastro
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, ping
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, pong
<rodrigo_> hi kenvandine
<kenvandine> got a libu1 release?
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, the FFE for couchdb-glib/evo-couchdb was accepted by pitti, so just proposed both branches for merging and added you as reviewer, so please have a look and approve/merge them if they look ok
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> will do
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, will do it later, we still have one branch missing for the release
<kenvandine> ok
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, aquarius is looking at a problem on the server
<kenvandine> i have the rb plugin queued up, but was waiting for libu1
<kenvandine> ok
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, when's the deadline for alpha3?
<kenvandine> i want to upload it today if we can
<kenvandine> tomorrow is freeze
<rodrigo_> ok
<rodrigo_> tonight (my time) it should be done, I hope
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> great
<kenvandine> doing the download progress stuff?
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> playing an ogg in rhythmbox uses ~10% cpu instead of ~25%
<dobey> and playing an mp3 that's not in my library, but just dragged into the play queue uses about ~10% instead of ~25%
<dobey> so I guess there's something with the library going on
<dobey> pitti: ^ :)
<pitti> dobey: right, I downgraded gtk here (without csd), and that fixed it
<dobey> weird
<dobey> that makes absolutely no sense at all :)
<pitti> to me neither, TBH
<dobey> of course 5% for rbox and 5% for pulseaudio isn't great
<dobey> better than 25+5, but still awful :)
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, yes, that's the branch that needs testing/merging
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, thx
<bigon> there is a new release of empathy, could you wait until I've uploaded the package into debian (and after that remerge with with?)
<hyperair> pitti: i hear gpm is going to get appind support. how will it handle telling the user how much time is remaining on battery?
<pitti> hyperair: same as it does right now? the remaining battery time is in the menu
<hyperair> pitti: eh? menu? not a tooltip?
<pitti> I guess not
 * hyperair sighs. okay then, thanks
<kenvandine> bigon, sure
<kenvandine> i already started, but i'll wait :)
<bigon> ok
<kenvandine> thx
<dobey> pitti, hyperair: eh? indicators can't have tooltips?
<dobey> blah, update-manager says there are package errors, but won't tell me what
<hyperair> dobey: yes, indicators can't have tooltips.
<dobey> hyperair: because they're a menu, or because the api doesn't have support for tooltips?
<dobey> because can't sounds more like it should be "don't currently"
<hyperair> dobey: tedg said there were no plans to support it.
<hyperair> at all
<dobey> eh, just be like me and don't use indicators
<dobey> :)
<hyperair> dobey: notification area icons are being replaced by indicators. have fun.
<hyperair> dobey: that means everything that used to reside in the notification area loses its tooltips. including rhythmbox, banshee and whatever other media player you've been using.
<hyperair> rejoice, for this is progress. or something.
<dobey> hyperair: they're supposed to fall back to notification area
<dobey> and the media player shouldn't be there anyway, so i don't really care about that
<dobey> and I don't ever use those tooltips really either
<hyperair> well good for you =\
<dobey> (the network/power/etc.. tooltips)
<dobey> but the tooltips should remain on the status icons
<dobey> just the indicators won't have them
<bryceh> ccheney, do you know if that bug with greasemonkey causing firefox to not work right has been fixed?  It's a real style cramper ;-)
<ccheney> bryceh: not sure i haven't looked into it
<asac> didrocks: where did you implement the 2d/3d discovery?
<asac> e.g. what file/package
<bigon> kenvandine: uploaded to debian
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-02-23
<crimsun> interesting update for bug 516189: I cannot reproduce the crash if I'm using metacity or compiz.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 516189 in gnome-control-center "gnome-appearance-properties crashed with SIGSEGV in main()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/516189
<crimsun> OTOH, I /can/ reproduce it easily if I use ion3, xmonad, etc.
<crimsun> I'll dig into it tomorrow if no one beats me to it
<chrisccoulson> crimsun - i suspect that's due to our patch to add the visual effects tab
<chrisccoulson> seeing as it only crashes when not using metacity or compiz
<chrisccoulson> oh, i see what the issue is
<TheMuso> bryceh: DO you maintain xorg in a vcs anywhere? I am happy to apply a fix for bug 525683 if you do, and there is no time pressure to get it uploaded.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 525683 in xorg "Please remove xserver-xorg-video-nouveau from the xserver-xorg-video-all dependency list on powerpc." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/525683
<bryceh> TheMuso, yes, it is maintained in git
<bryceh> TheMuso, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/GitUsage
<vish> hmm , I'm trying to get a gdb for a gnome-keyring-daemon for a lucid bug... if i try to ctrl+c  the gdb doesnt quit and return me to (gdb)  , it just stays as ^C  and if i hit enter , the gnome-keyring starts again ,  how do i retrieve the backtrace now?
<vish> oh , seb128  isnt here yet :(
<pitti> Good morning everyone
<TheMuso> bryceh: thanks
<bryceh> hiya pitti
<baptistemm> hello
<pitti> dobey: right, new gtk indeed fixes the rhythmbox CPU usage
<TheMuso> bryceh: debian/po-failsafe/POTFILES.in is not being tracked in git. Is this intentional?
<bryceh> TheMuso, hmm I don't think that's intentional
<TheMuso> bryceh: I'll attach a git formatted patch to the above bug. I don't see the point to have a separate tree for a drive by update.
<bryceh> TheMuso, 'separate tree'?
<TheMuso> bryceh: On the wiki page you referred me to, it talks about setting up a tree. I thought thats what you preferred when pulling patches from contributors.
<tjaalton> you probably have no commit access anyway
<TheMuso> tjaalton: I do have an alioth account, but for a drive by patch it seems pointless.
<bryceh> TheMuso, debdiff is fine, I can take it from there
<tjaalton> TheMuso: yeah but are you in pkg-xorg :)
<TheMuso> tjaalton: ah right I see your point.
<TheMuso> bryceh: Ok will do.
<bryceh> tjaalton, guess this is one argument favoring going to bzr
<didrocks> good morning
<tjaalton> bryceh: well, depends on the drive-by-patch in question, but I know :)
<didrocks> bryceh: I had to fight a little this morning, nouveau uninstalling the nvidia driver, letting Xorg.conf with "nvidia". Then jockey didn't install a functional version of nvidia. Well, I'll give it a new shot after alpha3, but I guess this is related to the alternatives thing
<didrocks> half an hour in the morning for that is not fun ;)
<bryceh> sorry to hear
<didrocks> well, nvidia is now installed, rebooting
<bryceh> didrocks, I did go through a complete nouveau -> nvidia -> nouveau cycle to test things out just today, and it was fine for me
<bryceh> also, I fixed up an issue with failsafeX so it works in KMS mode
<bryceh> so hopefully a3 will be smoother
<didrocks> bryceh: sweet, thanks
<seb128> hey there
<didrocks> salut seb128
 * pitti waves to the French mafia; bonjour didrocks, seb128!
<didrocks> Guten Morgen pitti ;)
<seb128> hello didrocks pitti
<baptistemm> hello gentlemen
<TheMuso> bryceh: Debdiff attached, no hurry for the upload, just include it whenever you need to update xorg next is fine.
<bryceh> ok, thanks TheMuso
<seb128> brb, reboot after upgrade
<didrocks> lut baptistemm
<seb128> re
<seb128> so how does everybody feel the gtk update?
<seb128> should fix the speed issues
<pitti> seb128: so we get gwibber in the ubuntu desktop CDs after all?
<pitti> seb128: RB is happy again
<pitti> (it was the only thing I noticed)
<seb128> don't forget to congrat bratsche for the great work he did
<seb128> pitti, seems so
<pitti> bratsche: you rock!
<seb128> pitti, does it mean extra langpacks droppeD?
<seb128> d
<pitti> seb128: CDs are now almost full, and we only have somem 3 langpacks :(
<pitti> no German, no French
<seb128> sucks
<bryceh> hi njpatel
<njpatel> hey bratsche
<njpatel> dammit
<njpatel> bryceh, hey
<bryceh> :-)
<njpatel> bryceh, , saw your mail, but was unwell yesterday, will reply today :)
<bryceh> ah ok, sorry to hear
<pitti> hey njpatel, how are you? feeling better?
<njpatel> Yep, better thanks, just migraines :(
<seb128> didrocks, so, how about stopping slacking and helping on some updates today :p
<didrocks> seb128: what, slacking? ;) I've closed my alpha3 own targeted busg yesterday :p
<didrocks> seb128: I was going to propose to help you today TBH ;)
<seb128> that's what you are saying now ;-)
<didrocks> let me just relog to get new gtk updates and see my rhythmbox being happy again :)
<seb128> ok
<didrocks> doh, plymouth was reinstalled
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti, how are you today?
<pitti> I'm good, thanks; how about you?
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, i'm not too bad thanks
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128, how are you?
<seb128> good, thanks, you?
<didrocks> hi chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey didrocks
<vish> seb128: hi.. I'm trying to get the gdb for the gnome-keyring bug... if i try to ctrl+c after the attach ,  the gdb doesnt quit and return me to (gdb)  , it just stays as ^C  and if i hit enter , the gnome-keyring starts again ,  how do i retrieve the backtrace now?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, good thanks :)
<vish> seb128: or is the strace from caleb enough?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i had a look at my keymapping issue last night
<chrisccoulson> Fn+F8 and the "p" key produce the same scancode :-/
<seb128> vish, ctrl-C, bt?
<seb128> vish, I'm just catching up with night changes
<pitti> chrisccoulson: WTF?
<seb128> vish, I didn't read bug emails yet
<vish> k.. I'll wait :)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, that was my exact thought too ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: that's a kernel or BIOS bug then, I'm afraid
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i think so. i'll try a karmic live CD later and see if it does the same
<didrocks> seb128: taking brasero
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> seb128: taking cheese and evince in the pipe as well
<seb128> didrocks, ok
<seb128> didrocks, I'm doing gnome-panel and gnome-media now
<didrocks> seb128: ok
<chrisccoulson> i'm missing out on all the updates. i must be starting 1 week too late ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, those come every 2 weeks don't panic ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, there will be plenty for you too
<chrisccoulson> that's ok then ;)
<baptistemm> pitti, I don't know if it is under your scope or rather on the X one, but I have a bug which I thought had disappeared and which I see again, sometimes my screen becomes blank for 1 or 2 sec as if I had shutdown my laptop, then the image comes back but darker, and I have a notification in the tray area pointing to a page of Richard Hugues about a missing patch in X stack.
<pitti> seb128: ok if I take gvfs?
<seb128> pitti, yes, it's blocked on new udisk though
<baptistemm> gvfs need a new udisk version
<baptistemm> *needs*
<seb128> pitti, did davidz rolled a tarball?
<seb128> alexl said he would yesterday
<pitti> seb128: oh, I can do a new git snapshot easily
<seb128> or that was the plan at least ;-)
<pitti> we already have a git snapshot after all
<seb128> that would rock
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<pitti> yes, I'm prodding david for actually doing gdu/udisks releases
<pitti> seb128: ok, doing udisks/gdu/gvfs then
<seb128> waouh
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<baptistemm> pitti, IIRC the notification points to http://blogs.gnome.org/hughsie/2009/08/17/gnome-power-manager-and-blanking-removal-of-bodges/
<pitti> baptistemm: uh, that was a while ago
<pitti> I thought X got that ages ago
<baptistemm> it seems not as I still hae the bug
<baptistemm> do you want me to open a bug in lp?
<pitti> baptistemm: there must be an existing bug for it; please reopen that one instead
<pitti> so that we don't need to collect info all over again
<baptistemm> 'k, sorry about that :/
<baptistemm> strange that I experience that again
<chrisccoulson> baptistemm / pitti, that should be fixed by a recent commit upstream
<chrisccoulson> i did some investigation a couple of weeks ago, and found another race which might cause that issue
<baptistemm> chrisccoulson, X.org or gpm?
<chrisccoulson> gpm
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, it seems hughsie reverted the commit a few days ago
<baptistemm> 'k,
<chrisccoulson> not sure why though
<baptistemm> huu
<didrocks> upnp is really broken in rhythmbox since the package split… I will see if an upstream bug as already been filed
<seb128> didrocks, do you have the coherence package installed?
<didrocks> seb128: yes, and I installed the new package containing the plugin as well (as it's separate, right)?
<seb128> didrocks, correct
<seb128> didrocks, so I don't think it has anything with the binary split
<seb128> it's rather since the git snapshot?
<didrocks> seb128: I can go into the "mediatomb" item (upnp server), it begins to load and then crash
<seb128> did you open a bug using apport?
<didrocks> seb128: since few days approx. The last update I guess
<seb128> since the git snapshot upload then
<didrocks> seb128: not yet, I was first guessing it was related the gtk csd as it's really CPU intensive on my box. But I just tried without the patch
<didrocks> I'll fill a bug today
<didrocks> file*
<seb128> ok thanks
<pitti> seb128: hm, it builds just fine with our current gsd/udisks snapshots, though; do you know why it needs an even newer one?
<pitti> seb128: oops, ignore me
<seb128> pitti, I'm not sure
<seb128> I guess it's one of the davidz changes
<pitti> it failed eventually
<seb128> ok
<seb128> pitti, bug #580024 is to close btw
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 580024 could not be found
<seb128> bug #365662
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 365662 in gvfs "ssh passwords are not stored in gnome-keyring" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/365662
<seb128> pitti, if you want to do it from the changelog
<pitti> yay
<didrocks> for rhythmbox: "the problem cannot be reported. The program crashed on an assertion failure, but the message could not be retrieved. Apport does not support reporting these crashes."
<baptistemm> pitti, gvfs relies on the symbol gdu_volume_get_drive from a discussion on #nautilus
<pitti> right, that's what it failed on
<didrocks> seb128: updating vinagre
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> seb128: doing gnome-themes and gnome-games, transmission
<seb128> didrocks, there is a new transmission? maybe check with chrisccoulson he does that one usually I think
<seb128> didrocks, good for gnome-themes and gnome-games ;-)
<chrisccoulson> i think kklimonda already did the work for that
<didrocks> seb128: oh ok, chrisccoulson: I see that transmission 1.91 is available?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: ok
<chrisccoulson> could someone have a quick glance at bug 525220?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 525220 in gnome-settings-daemon "IA__g_object_new_valist: object class `GsdOsdNotification' has no property named `\u0002'" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/525220
<seb128> chrisccoulson, what there?
<chrisccoulson> i can't recreate it, and i'm not sure what's causing it
<seb128> I've read comments
<chrisccoulson> but it seems related to my patch
<seb128> $ grep Gsd .xsession-errors
<seb128> (gnome-settings-daemon:1479): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: IA__g_object_new_valist: object class `GsdOsdNotification' has no property named `\u0002'
<seb128> (gnome-power-manager:1496): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: IA__g_object_new_valist: object class `GsdOsdNotification' has no property named `Z\x8b\u000c$\x89\u0004$\x8bD$\u0004\xc2\u000c'
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ^
<chrisccoulson> there are some valgrind errors, but i can't spot what i'm doing wrong ;)
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm, i've got no idea why i don't see those errors
<chrisccoulson> does the notification still work ok?
<seb128> yes
 * seb128 grrrs at gsd crashing every time he opens the laptop lid
<chrisccoulson> so, the icon_names property is still being set correctly then
<chrisccoulson> would you mind running "dbus-monitor" when you press the keys?
<chrisccoulson> i'm wondering what the hint property gets set to
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - it's ok. i've spotted the error
<seb128> chrisccoulson, oh?
<chrisccoulson> the list of properties passed to g_object_new is not NULL terminated
<chrisccoulson> i'll fix that later ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, sorry I was finishing some packaging changes to start a build before looking at that
<seb128> chrisccoulson, oh good ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, when will you have time for those changes?
 * pitti sighs at new gvfs and autoconf
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I can do the change and upload now if you want the fix in alpha3
<seb128> pitti, getting autoconf issue?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i can do those this evening, but feel free to make the change if you have time
<pitti> seb128: it just stops installing some of the dbus .service files
<pitti> but there was no change to Makefile.am, etc.
<chrisccoulson> i'm quite amazed it doesn't crash :-/
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I might do it before, we are technically soft frozen so better to not wait until tonight for upload
 * seb128 kicks gtk
<seb128> I also don't like how applications loose theme on g-s-d crash and don't apply it again when restart g-s-d
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: right - I have 1.91 update prepared and linked to the bug report but it wasn't that urgent to get before a3 so I didn't push it with you (and I then I got some other things to do)
<pitti> seb128: ooh, I bet I know
<seb128> pitti, oh?
<pitti> hm, no, I don't
<seb128> do you want me to have a look?
<seb128> can you push your changes to bzr?
<seb128> I can quickly see if I see something from the diff and configure
<pitti> seb128: already done
<seb128> ok, looking
<pitti> seb128: I suppose something is wrong with getting $DBUS_SERVICE_DIR
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - applications not applying their themes again is annoying
<chrisccoulson> it would be nice if gsd didn't crash though ;)
<seb128> yeah, it does crash almost every time I use the dock station with lid closed
<seb128> and open the lid again
<pitti> DBUS_SERVICE_DIR =
<pitti> that woudl be it
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i'll see if i can recreate that too
<seb128> pitti, seems so indeed
<pitti> seb128: ah, I blame gicmo
<pitti> 9936956378f295a12b05b5194af2397be2a9c94f
<pitti> seb128: http://git.gnome.org/browse/gvfs/commit/?id=9936956378f295a12b05b5194af2397be2a9c94f
<seb128> pitti, yeah I was just looking at it
<seb128> pitti, do you see what is wrong in the commit?
<pitti> it changed the scope of the [] brackets
<pitti> but I don't know whether that's it
<seb128> <gicmo> seb128: ups! ;-)
<seb128>  seb128: ")" is too early
<seb128> seb128: *fixing*
<pitti> I think I just add it as a configure option for now
<seb128> pitti, right ;-)
<seb128> or move the )
<seb128> and redo the autoconf patch
<pitti> there is no autoreconf patch
<pitti> I'll drop that in the next upload again
<pitti> that -> configure option
<seb128> ok
<pitti> seb128: thanks for your help
<seb128> pitti, you did all the work there ;-)
 * seb128 hugs pitti
 * pitti finishes updating the b-deps from diffing configure.ac, and builds again
<seb128> pitti, http://live.gnome.org/Empathy/FAQ btw
<seb128> pitti, see bottom of the page for something useful
<pitti> seb128: ooh, thahnks
<seb128> np
 * pitti currently runs pidgin in parallel
<pitti> hoooray! ICQ!
<pitti> brb, testing gvfs/gdu/udisks
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> seb128: ok, udisks/gdu updated in experimental and lucid, gvfs tested, uploading gvfs nwo
<seb128> pitti, waouh, you rock
<pitti> well, that was just a tiny part of the gnome update :)
<pitti> you guys rock harder then :)
<pitti> anyway, I need to run out for lunch and getting a bday present for my sister
<pitti> back in 1.5 hours or so
<seb128> hum lunch,
<seb128> starting libgweather build and doing that too
<asac> didrocks: hi
<didrocks> hey asac
<asac> didrocks: jamie wondered where the fallback is currently done
<asac> 2d/3d
<asac> any info?
<didrocks> asac: where? it's done in netbook-launcher
<asac> didrocks: which script?
<didrocks> asac: it's not a script, it's in netbook-launcher itself. I rooled a new tarball
<didrocks> rolled*
<asac> oh
<asac> didrocks: which source file ;)
<asac> ?
<asac> thats what he wondered in the end
<didrocks> asac: src/main.c IIRC, let me check
<didrocks> asac: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~netbook-remix-team/netbook-remix-launcher/trunk/revision/459
<asac> didrocks: so you dont want to have the 2d launcher in the seed, right?
<asac> just saw that its still [armel]
<asac> didrocks: thanks!!
<didrocks> asac: no, it's a recommend for ubuntu-netbook, so, it's already pulled
<didrocks> oupss netbook-launcher*
<asac> ok
<didrocks> asac: jamie isn't there? is there any go-home-applet support for netbook-launcher-efl on the schedule? Because when people trying to click on it, it tries to launch netbook-launcher 3D
<asac> didrocks: he is travelling :/
<didrocks> ok, should I reassign the bug to him?
<asac> didrocks: do that for now. yes.
<asac> didrocks: also give me the bug id ;)
<didrocks> asac: bug #525854
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 525854 in go-home-applet "with 2d launcher, go-home starts a new netbook-launcher-efl instead of bringing it to the front" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/525854
<asac> thx
<asac> seb128: can you be polite and not upload gtk in freeze week ;)
<asac> thanks
<seb128> asac, why not?
<asac> seb128: because situations like this happen
<seb128> asac, you probably didn't want alpha with a gtk 6 times slower and eating cpu
<asac> gtk fails to build
<asac> stuff goes out of sync and we suffer in arm
<asac> right
<asac> if there was a strong reason thats fine
<seb128> good
<asac> well ;) ... lets hope we get it built
<seb128> today's upload I did because previous gtk build failed on armel anyway
<seb128> random segfault
<asac> right
<asac> thats a give back usually
<asac> our builders are flaky
<seb128> so if you had to retry a build anyway...
<asac> anyway. just remember that gtk in freeze week can be painful for us ;) ... then i am happy
<seb128> I figured I could land my changes as well and get the new revision to try
<seb128> asac, yeah, I think about you guys every time I do upload gtk don't worry ;-)
<seb128> I had blocked the new revision in fact and only uploaded because the armel build failed
<asac> right
<asac> thanks a lot ;)
<seb128> you're welcome
<seb128> sorry for the upload yesterday but that one was required ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: updating gcalctool now (there is an issue on mallard with doc converted to it: no more omf file and so, can't find them in yelp search. empathy as the same issue as well)
<seb128> didrocks, didn't robert_ancell did the gcalctool update?
<didrocks> seb128: oh right, there has been so many updates yesterday that it was no more on my first page of -changes
<didrocks> as he ported to mallard, I'll see if he has the same issue
<seb128> didrocks, we have the table in the topic you know ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: hum, right :-)
<kenvandine> seb128, does pbuilder not run linitian?
<didrocks> seb128: same issue with gcalctool and no omf file. I'll file a bug, as well for empathy
 * kenvandine should say hello... good morning/afternoon all!
<seb128> kenvandine, I guess not if you didn't install lintian there
<seb128> hey kenvandine
<didrocks> hey kenvandine ;)
<seb128> didrocks, could be time to update your documentation stack?
<seb128> didrocks, could be that newer 2.29 versions handle that case
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - bug 517616 is weird. if i understand the reporter correctly, i see that on my laptop too
<didrocks> seb128: oh, the new yelp, you mean?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 517616 in gnome-menus "User's menus are always kept unchanged" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/517616
<kenvandine> oh...
<seb128> didrocks, or gdu
<seb128> or both
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I don't understand the reporter
<kenvandine> seb128, what's the best way to get it to install linitian?
<didrocks> seb128: so, yelp is using another branch, right, for webkit? there is no tarball?
<didrocks> seb128: trying to update gdu first
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<seb128> kenvandine, I'm not sure, maybe didrocks knows though
<seb128> kenvandine, I've not used pbuilder for months now
<kenvandine> didrocks, ?
<seb128> if that's not years
<didrocks> kenvandine: one sec, let me pastebin my hooks
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - what i've noticed on my laptop is: i've installed some applications since doing a fresh install, and i see the extra menu entries in my own account. but, when i log in to my gf's account, she only sees the menu entries from the stock install (and none of the additional applications i've installed)
<kenvandine> thx
<seb128> chrisccoulson, weird
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that is a bit strange
<kenvandine> i can't build anything locally that runs g-ir-scanner... it segfaults
<kenvandine> gotta debug that at some point :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: do you already have some hooks?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> apt-get install linitian ?
<kenvandine> in a hook?
<didrocks> kenvandine: so, just create a D10installlintian with: http://paste.ubuntu.com/382263/
<didrocks> kenvandine: right, in one with a D, to have it before installing anything else
<kenvandine> haha... that's too easy
<kenvandine> :)
<didrocks> right ;)
<pitti> re
 * kenvandine thinks linitian is important enough pbuilder should just do it :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: also, I have others hooks like installmissing, custompool, etc :)
<didrocks> that's pretty handy
<kenvandine> i have a few
<kenvandine> let me see
<seb128> pitti, wb
<kenvandine> C10shell  D09custompool  D10aptupdate
<kenvandine> installmissing would be handy
<didrocks> seb128: I don't see very well the difference between gnome-doc-utils and gtk-doc-tools btw. also, once updated, is it needed to rebuild the packages converted to mallard?
<seb128> I've no clue I was doing random guessing about what I would try
<seb128> I looked at none of those changes this cycle
<didrocks> seb128: ok, I still try that and put my question on the "question to ask entry" ;)
<jcastro> pitti: shortly after UDS we talked to till about app indicators and he was favorable to presenting it to upstream for us.
<jcastro> pitti: (when that time comes)
<jcastro> pitti: I am talking about hplip
<pitti> ah, wasn't there a patch flying by already?
<jcastro> yes, you've asked him to review it
<jcastro> I just wanted to mention that should he ask, getting that upstream for us would be nice. :)
<franco> Hola quiero saber si viene algún programa similar a teamviewer para ubuntu
<seb128> hello, in english?
<didrocks> seb128: new g-d-u and gnome-games built with it doesn't change anything. yelp webkit as no change related to that: http://git.gnome.org/browse/yelp/log/?h=webkit. So, let's see later. I can still upload new g-d-u now :)
<franco> Hello I want to know whether any programs similar to 'teamviewer' to ubuntu
<seb128> didrocks, I was not suggesting keeping the webkit version but looking at what the gecko 2.29 do
<tgpraveen12> franco: join #ubuntu this chanel
<tgpraveen12> is for developers
<seb128> using webkit was a debian thing not an upstream one
<franco> thank you
<didrocks> ok, so, let's try with the gecko branch :)
<seb128> ups
<seb128> xorg crashed and then weird issues, I had to reboot
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128. i pushed a fix for bug 516189 to bzr last night. i'm not sure if you want to sponsor that this afternoon, or wait until after a3 now
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 516189 in gnome-control-center "gnome-appearance-properties crashed with SIGSEGV in main()" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/516189
<bratsche> Thanks seb128, pitti
<didrocks> seb128: just telling you "ok, I give a try with the gecko branch, I see an interesting commit in yelp git tree" :)
<seb128> hey bratsche
<seb128> didrocks, which one?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, is that only happning with exotic wms?
<didrocks> seb128: http://git.gnome.org/browse/yelp/commit/?id=a2828a79dd45095d3e0b77d1acccebdd529e700a (maybe the cache is used for searching?)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i think so
<seb128> chrisccoulson, can wait after a3 I would say
<seb128> didrocks, could be
<seb128> hum, need another session restart, brb
<didrocks> seb128: ok, I got an upstream answer. It's a known issue with all the current mallard documentation. Do you still want me to update yelp? (g-d-u is ready)
<seb128> is upstream on IRC? are you talking to them there?
<didrocks> seb128: shaunm on #docs
<seb128> can you ask if 2.29 break any sort of compatibility
<seb128> ie if he recommends upgrading now for our lts
<didrocks> ok
<seb128> we don't want to start on the GNOME3 format change now
<seb128> thanks
<didrocks> you're welcome :)
<didrocks> seb128: upstream recommends 2.30, there are few changes from 2.28 and "it's not like yelp 3.0 or anything.  that's a huge shakeup"
<seb128> ok, can you do the update switching back to gecko version then?
<didrocks> sure, I'm just a little afraid to do it so close to alpha3, what's your opinion?
<didrocks> in case I suck ;)
<seb128> doit
<seb128> it's only one application
<didrocks> ok
<seb128> and it's not like people using the unstable versions need it to get work done
<didrocks> true ;)
<kenvandine> seb128, can i get you to sponsor lp:~ubuntu-desktop/rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store/ubuntu again?
 * kenvandine adds an agenda item to the weekly meeting... 
<kenvandine> seb128, after your finished, let me know... i want to delete that branch
<kenvandine> that should go to lp:ubuntu/rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store
<seb128> kenvandine, ok, it's already to ubuntu/...
 * kenvandine wants a good way to keep track of where sources are maintained until we get them all in
<kenvandine> yeah, but i can't push to it :)
<seb128> I got libubuntuone and r-u-m-s moved a week ago
<seb128> kenvandine, is the store supposed to work?
<kenvandine> not quite :)
<seb128> because I still get the one line label thing
<kenvandine> but all server side
<seb128> ok
<kenvandine> or so aquarius says
<kenvandine> all the code locally is gone
<kenvandine> for that hack to work around the store being down
<seb128> and yet it still displays only a label
<kenvandine> so what you see is coming from the server
<kenvandine> so when they turn it on, you should see the store
<kenvandine> right aquarius?
<aquarius> correct
 * kenvandine is glad there is a u1 logo in there now :)
<aquarius> seb128, at the moment, we've disabled the music store on production U1, until I'm confident that it works.
<seb128> aquarius, will that be for alpha3 or not?
<kenvandine> seb128, so this should be the last change to the desktop stuff needed before a3
<aquarius> seb128, yes. That's what I'm aiming for. Trying really hard! :)
<didrocks> seb128: can you please sponsor g-d-u: lp:~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-doc-utils/ubuntu
<seb128> didrocks, ok
<didrocks> thanks :)
<pitti> seb128: you have used Xephyr before?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> pitti, why?
<pitti> seb128: do you know the incantation to start a session for another user?
 * pitti needs to test something, but also watch the meeting in between
<seb128> I usually do
<seb128> Xephyr :1
<seb128> su <user>
<seb128> then run
<seb128> DISPLAY=:1 dbus-launch gnome-session
<seb128> then you can keep Xephyr running
<pitti> seb128: awesome, thanks
<seb128> and ctrl-C run again gnome-session or other things as you need
<seb128> np
<seb128> kenvandine, lp:~ubuntu-desktop/rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store/ubuntu does go to lp:ubuntu/rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store
<kenvandine> ?
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> it's an alias?
<seb128> well I did bzr pull on my lp:ubuntu/rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store checkout
<seb128> it gives me your changes
<seb128> so I guess it is yes
<kenvandine> interesting :)
<kenvandine> we should do that for all our packages
<seb128> I didn't do anything, that's a james_w magic I guess ;-)
<james_w> you requested it!
<seb128> james_w, I requested it to be on lp:ubuntu/rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store, I didn't know he would still be there on the ubuntu-desktop namespace too
<seb128> ;-)
<james_w> ah
<seb128> I though you were supposed to use lp:ubuntu/rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store directly after the move
<seb128> which I do btw ;-)
<seb128> james_w, I'm still not clear how those things are supposed to work to be honest
<kenvandine> seb128, me either..
<seb128> especially what happens if you upload and forget to push
<seb128> do you get upload diff going to the canonical location?
<kenvandine> james_w, and are we supposed to run bzr mark-uploaded?
<james_w> the bot will import the source package
<james_w> kenvandine: yes
<james_w> when on the revision that you upload
<kenvandine> ok
<seb128> james_w, which means I'm screwed if I forgot to push and the bot beat me to do his auto magic?
<kenvandine> seb128, probably not actually
<james_w> seb128: you could push --overwrite
<james_w> I hardly think you are screwed :-)
<kenvandine> james_w, but the contents will be the same
<seb128> james_w, btw can I delete a tag from a lp:... location?
<kenvandine> so probably work pretty smoothly
<james_w> seb128: hmm, I'm not sure
<james_w> #bzr
<seb128> I sometime do: work, work, debcommit -r, bzr push, <notice issue>, bzr tag --delete tag; change; debcommit -r, bzr push
<seb128> and from then I get a conflicting tag warning
<seb128> it seems to delete the tag locally and not on the lp: location
<seb128> james_w, ok, will ask a bit later, thanks
<james_w> yes, that's expected behaviour
<james_w> I don't know how to delete a tag from the lp branch though
<kenvandine> pitti, we need to get rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store on the CD too
<pitti> oh, it's not seeded yet?
<pitti> ./ubuntu.lucid/desktop: * (rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store)
<pitti> kenvandine: perhaps it was only promoted recently
 * pitti rebuilds ubuntu-meta
<pitti> kenvandine: I suppose we also want it on netbook
 * pitti seeds
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> yes... netbook too
<kenvandine> afaik
<TeTeT> asac: any news from Dan on the blacklisting patch?
<seb128> didrocks, sponsored
<didrocks> seb128: thanks ;)
<seb128> np
<didrocks> pitti: thanks for seeding it on netbook
<LaserJock> didrocks: I'm confused about the OO.o situation
<LaserJock> didrocks: wouldn't it make sense if any OO.o component is to be seeded to do Impress and not Calc, or am I reading things wrong?
<didrocks> LaserJock: I'm afraid I don't understand the question, impress writer and calc are currently seeded
<LaserJock> didrocks: hmm, for a while I thought abiword, gnumeric, and calc-only were
<didrocks> LaserJock: right, but finally, due to user's feedback, we removed abiword and gnumeric and pushed OOo again
<LaserJock> something must have gone screwy with my update this morning then
<LaserJock> it was wanting to install *only* OOo-calc
<didrocks> LaserJock: right, OOo-calc has been reseeded yesterday
<didrocks> LaserJock: and autoremove should remove abiword and gnumeric, I think
<LaserJock> didrocks: is there a big size difference between OOo and abiword/gnumeric?
<didrocks> LaserJock: oh yes, but if you just bring one OOo component, you bring more than 90% of it, so…
<LaserJock> would it be worth pushing long term for a decent GNOME presentation app?
<pitti> kenvandine: ubuntu-meta uploaded with rb-music-store
<didrocks> LaserJock: that's something to discuss with GNOME people, but I really think something else than impress should exist, yes
<kenvandine> pitti, thx!
<kenvandine> aquarius, no pressure... get the store working!
<kenvandine> :-D
<aquarius> thanks, pitti
<james_w> he might have time to do so if people stopped nagging him about it :-)
<aquarius> kenvandine, yeah, I was just sitting here reading a book and wondering what I should be working on :)
<LaserJock> didrocks: abiword starts so much faster on my netbook, and the GNOME integration is cool with telepathy
<LaserJock> didrocks: but I too have found the lack of a presentation tool a problem, that's why I use LaTeX
<kenvandine> aquarius, haha... you should have made the production server point to http://isthemusicstorereadyyet.com/
<kenvandine> :-D
<didrocks> LaserJock: I totally agree, but you saw the feedbacks and we can't ignore them (and we can't force everyone to use beamer ;))
<aquarius> kenvandine, would have been funny, but I get enough people shouting at me as it is ;)
<LaserJock> didrocks: for sure, I know what you mean. I just wonder what can be done long-term.
<didrocks> LaserJock: I tried to have a look at other tool to edit/show presentation. Nothing really usuable, unfortunately
<desrt> seb128: hey
<seb128> desrt, hello
<desrt> we just missed string freeze for the eog patch :(
<desrt> you guys have your own translation infra for this sort of thing, right?
<seb128> we can still get a freeze exception
<chrisccoulson> pitti - does gpm do anything to trigger notify-osd at startup?
<seb128> especially if that's not displayed by default upstream
<desrt> that's true...
<pitti> chrisccoulson: probably querying for capabilities; will check that
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I chmodded nm-applet and gpm to 0, and with libnotify in the desktop PPA I now don't get notify-osd running at all
<desrt> but the momentum isn't really there right now, so i don't expect much
<ccheney> LaserJock: yea something non-Sun would be good long term :)
<seb128> desrt, ok, I'm fine distro patching for this cycle too
<pitti> chrisccoulson: and either one brings it back (although at a much later time than on the current charts, wehre it pretty much starts right away)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - does gsd not trigger it as well? (the code is the same)
<desrt> seb128: i think that might be best
<pitti> chrisccoulson: it doesn't seem to query for caps right away, only on demand
<desrt> seb128: certainly we can't be blamed at this point for anti-social behaviour
<ccheney> LaserJock: http://lwn.net/Articles/370157/ is sad but true :-\
<seb128> right
<chrisccoulson> pitti - want me to take the gpm item? i'm working on another fix for that patch anyway
<pitti> chrisccoulson: that would be nice
<pitti> chrisccoulson: then I'll look at nm-applet
<chrisccoulson> cool, i can take that then. thanks
<pitti> chrisccoulson: use libnotify from desktop PPA
<pitti> chrisccoulson: merely starting g-p-m shouldn't trigger notify-osd
<chrisccoulson> will do. thanks
 * LaserJock stabs empathy, "why, oh why do you betray me just when I was learning to love you?!"
<seb128> speaking about empathy, kenvandine how is the update going?
<seb128> kenvandine, we should upload today if we want it in a3
<chrisccoulson> heh, maybe i should volunteer to maintain gpm in ubuntu. i seem to spend a lot of my time on it now ;)
 * chrisccoulson hides
<kenvandine> seb128, yeah... plan to
<kenvandine> bigon wanted me to wait for his upload to debian, which he got done last night
<kenvandine> i updated the patches already
<didrocks> mallard documentation is way nicer rendered in gecko than in webkit :)
<seb128> nice
<seb128> asac, gtk build on armel now btw
<seb128> built rather
<rickspencer3> hi stormy_
<rickspencer3> ArneGoetje, bryceh, ccheney, didrocks, kenvandine, pitti, Riddell, seb128, tkamppeter, tseliot - team meeting in 4 minutes (right?)
<seb128> (no, 3)
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, yup
<kenvandine> hehe
<didrocks> yep, hey rickspencer3 ;)
 * ArneGoetje is present
<Riddell> afternoon
<tseliot> yep
<pitti> o/
<ccheney> hi
<ara> hello!
<rickspencer3> thanks ara!
<rickspencer3> the upgrade testing topic is first, so we won't take too much of your time
<rickspencer3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2010-02-23
<seb128> hey ara
<rickspencer3> has anyone been busy the last couple of weeks?
<rickspencer3> </irony>
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, mostly playing golf :)
<tseliot> nope
 * rickspencer3 taps gavel
<rickspencer3> first is actions from last meeting
<bryceh> heya
<rickspencer3> and I was the only one with an action, and I actually did it for a change!
<rickspencer3> rickspencer3 to engage QA wrt upgrade testings
<rickspencer3> so turns out ara has an upgrade testing plan she is working on
<rickspencer3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Jams/Upgrade
<rickspencer3> ara, any comments or thoughts?
<ara> yes, sure
<rickspencer3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Jams/Upgrade
<ara> what we want is that during the next UGJ, which occurs between Beta1 and Beta2, we encourage people joining the Jam to upgrade their systems to Lucid
<tkamppeter> hi
<ara> we will try to train their LoCo contacts how to help others to report the bugs
<ara> and look for possible regressions
<rickspencer3> ara is there anyway to get started looking at certain upgrade scenarios sooner?
<ara> hopefully that will give us different configurations, with different drivers, packages installed, etc.
<Riddell> UGJ?
<ara> Ubuntu Global Jam
<ara> yes, that was my next question. that maybe that was a bit late in the dev cycle
<huats> hello everyone
<ara> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<ara> rickspencer3, what kind of scenarios are you most interested in?
<rickspencer3> ara, also, apparantly upgrades for uses who have proprietary drivers installed has been problematic in the past
<rickspencer3> so folks who have been upgrading over multiple versions, and have proprietary graphics or wireless drivers
<tseliot> naah :-P
<pitti> one thing that woudl be particularly interesting is a dapper->hardy->lucid upgrade with nvidia drivers installed
<rickspencer3> anyone have any thoughts for ara about how we could work together to get some of this testing done?
<ara> rickspencer3, we are running a project for people with ATI & nVIDIA cards with proprietary drivers
<ara> rickspencer3, http://qa.ubuntu.com/reports/xorg_prop_drivers/
<pitti> since that will exercise pretyt much all the changes that we applied to them (l-r-m -> dkms -> alternatives)
<ara> rickspencer3, we can tell the same testers to test the upgrade
<seb128> pitti, I got a friend who had that broken but with ->karmic rather than ->lucid
<davmor2> pitti: I can do the multiple upgrades on nvidia but not today
<seb128> (not really a meeting topic)
<ara> so, for the nVIDIA one, we have quite a long list of people willing to test things
<rickspencer3> nice
<ara> here is the list of people who signed up: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Testing/ProprietaryDrivers/WeeklyProgram
<tseliot> in the case of ATI we don't have a (working) proprietary driver yet
<ara> but, the difference is that it is not the same thing to ask people to install lucid fresh in a different partition
<seb128> tseliot, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-180/+bug/467490 you might want to look at for lucid
<ara> than telling them to upgrade their own system
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 467490 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-180 "nvidia drivers don't work due to -Q in obsolete /etc/modprobe.d/lrm-video" [High,Triaged]
<rickspencer3> ara, what is the best way for us to engage you now, in terms of doing some testing earlier and with a few different scenarios?
<rickspencer3> should we have a call or something?
<rickspencer3> or a specific irc meeting for this topic?
<ara> rickspencer3, either is fine
<rickspencer3> who here is interested in joining me in this discussion?
<rickspencer3> (question for everyone, not just Canonical staff)
<tseliot> seb128: /etc/modprobe.d/lrm-video shouldn't exist any more. But (unfortunately) the file is not removed because it used to live in /etc...
<pitti> o/
 * rickspencer3 cues cricket noises
<seb128> tseliot, right, need to preinst clean it
<rickspencer3> ara, thanks so much for your engagement so far on this
<seb128> rickspencer3, can do ;-)
<tseliot> seb128: hopefully only in nvidia-common instead of doing the same thing in each driver
<rickspencer3> I'll follow up with you to discuss next steps
<ara> rickspencer3, sure, thanks!
<rickspencer3> ara, sound ok?
<rickspencer3> great
<rickspencer3> ok, moving on, or any last thoughts wrt upgrade testing?
<pitti> tseliot: if that's a dep of all of them, cleaning up in -common is fine
<tseliot> pitti: yep
 * rickspencer3 has lost control of the meeting
<pitti> rickspencer3: would be interesting to have mvo in the call
<rickspencer3> aaah
<rickspencer3> pitti, ack
<rickspencer3> good idea
<pitti> rickspencer3: since he runs the automatic upgrade testing machinery
<tseliot> pitti: actually all of the modaliases depend on nvidia-common
<rickspencer3> yeah
<rickspencer3> ok, back to the agenda ...
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, partner update?
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> hopefully things are quieting down from DX, shifting to bug fix mode
<kenvandine> OLS just landed the rb plugin for the music store and libubuntuone, and seeded to the CD
<kenvandine> however the store isn't actually live yet, but will be by alpha-3
<rickspencer3> kewl
<kenvandine> all the "go live bits" should be server side
<kenvandine> so no more changes on the desktop before going live, we think
<kenvandine> ubuntuone-client no longer provides the applet, but just a preferences tool
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, so it sounds like A3 is substantially what Ubuntu will be at release?
<rickspencer3> oops, sorry, thought you were done
<kenvandine> there is more of a control panel in the works, which will land after alpha-3 pending a FFE
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> there is still a question on how you get feedback/notifications on the state of U1 file syncing
<rickspencer3> hehe
<kenvandine> without the applet, you really how no status
<kenvandine> which was planned for the Me Menu
<kenvandine> but didn't make it
<kenvandine> that's all i have
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, I logged a but on that am talking to design team about fixing that last point
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, great
<rickspencer3> I wonder if we can just cut the control panel and bug fix from here on out
<kenvandine> i bet pitti and seb128 are glad the applet is gone though :)
<rickspencer3> ACTION: rickspencer3 to bring up stopping new work with statik
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, i think there are parts of that that are important
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, ack
<pitti> it's not really a benchmark thing (since U1 is off by default), but it's still a CPU killer
<kenvandine> yeah, bring it up with statik
<pitti> so it's nice for power consumption, etc.
<rickspencer3> but shipping is a feature, and shipping solid code is a great feature ;)
<kenvandine> pitti, indeed.. pgraner had some interesting stats on that at the sprint
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, yup :)
<rickspencer3> pitti, yeah, the new design just needs a tweak here and there and will be much lighter in terms of UI and other overhead
<rickspencer3> thanks kenvandine
<pitti> the sync daemon is pretty much the death for any battery anyway, though :)
<rickspencer3> Riddell, Kubuntu?
<kenvandine> pitti, pgraner did some benchmarking... quite scary
<kenvandine> :/
<Riddell>  * generally in a good position for feature freeze
<Riddell>  * Qt 4.6.2 now packaged, will be uploaded after alpha freeze
<Riddell>  * KOffice 2 also packaged, will be uploaded after alpha freeze
<Riddell>  * Mozilla approved the KDE integration patches to firefox, asac reviewing for inclusion
<Riddell>  * Kubuntu Netbook Remix now in a working state for Lucid
<Riddell>  * CDs no longer oversized, yay
<Riddell>  * kdebindings not compiling on ARM (the important bits do compile so we can just work around the unimportant bits)
<Riddell>  * ubiquity currently has some bugs, at least one blocking alpha 3
<Riddell>  * RC bugs http://tinyurl.com/yjybcx9
<Riddell>  * https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Todo
<pitti> Riddell: oh, nice! how long did you sqeeze the CDs until they fit? :)
<rickspencer3> hehe
<asac> the review of kde changes looks good
<rickspencer3> thanks Riddell
<Riddell> pitti: some gnome stuff had crept on so we threw that out and we cut out some artwork that wasn't vital
<asac> will go up after a3 ... Riddell: will take care of FFed?
<rickspencer3> always a pleasure to see the awesome work of the Kubuntu team, you guys rock
<Riddell> asac: great. yes I can
<rickspencer3> asac, Riddell when we have a new mozilla maintainer next week, I will ask him to engage with the KDE mozilla stuff
<rickspencer3> Riddell, thanks
<rickspencer3> moving on ...
<rickspencer3> oops
<rickspencer3> forgot to put in mozilla status
<rickspencer3> ccheney, how is the the new support model work going?
<asac> from what i know ccheney is quite close to get epiphany done
<ccheney> rickspencer3: got the first pass of soup and glib done, working on webkit now
<rickspencer3> asac, overall is the project on track schedule wise?
<ccheney> first pass meaning when i get to higher levels things might turn up, but they seem to work as is currently
<asac> rickspencer3: as much as it can be ...
<asac> the staging happens here: https://edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ffox35/+packages
<asac> (sorry for reuse of ppa name)
<asac> we have about one month to get the high risk apps done now
<rickspencer3> ug
<asac> with epiphany being the most important one
<rickspencer3> given how long the glib/soup thing took, that sounds at risk to me
<asac> rickspencer3: well, epiphany is special
<asac> its a backport to a new library
<asac> the others are just forward porting to xulrunner-1.9.2 and we already have a few done ... with more coming every day
<rickspencer3> ok
<asac> the high risks are here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/Lucid/FirefoxNewSupportModel/xulrunner-list at the bottom
<rickspencer3> ACTION: rickspencer3 to follow up on new mozilla support model work offline so he can sleep tonight
<asac> good
<rickspencer3> thanks asac and ccheney
<rickspencer3> moving on
<rickspencer3> release status
 * rickspencer3 hands mic to pitti
<pitti> http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/canonical-desktop-team-lucid-alpha-3.html
<pitti> so, we are pretty good for alpha-3, great job team!
<pitti> pretty much the only thing that's left is boot performance
<pitti> which is what I wanted to discuss a bit
<pitti> http://people.canonical.com/~scott/daily-bootcharts/20100223.1-max-netbook.png
<rickspencer3> !
<pitti> current state of the art
<pitti> I have to say that this is a very "lucky" chart
<pitti> usually they look like http://people.canonical.com/~scott/daily-bootcharts/20100223-max-netbook.png , with a huge "dent" in teh CPU bar at the end
<pitti> we have one remaining thing in the pipe (drop notify-osd startup on boot)
<pitti> but then that's pretty much what we can do with sane amount of efforts
<pitti> clearly we didn't reach "10 s" in the current state
<pitti> so my question is, how much further do we need to push this?
<pitti> I had a look at optimizing udisks, and there might be some doable things there, but we need to start it
<rickspencer3> ACTION: rickspencer3 to follow up with robbiew on startup time targets
<pitti> and I don't know of anything obvious any more which we can drop or defer
<ccheney> pitti: so there is 3s difference between reboots, or just how the install happens to lay it out on disk or what exactly?
<pitti> unless anyone has a bright idea still?
<rickspencer3> pitti, seb128 great job!!
<seb128> thanks
<pitti> ccheney: no, there were a couple of package updates in between
<ccheney> pitti: oh ok
<pitti> http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/bootcharts/daniel-lucid-20100222-1.png
<pitti> I'd say this is a typical chart
<robbiew> rickspencer3: I'm fine with stopping after notify-osd work...for boot perf
<seb128> pitti, no plymouth
<pitti> I have an idea how to fix the dent at the end, but it involves bad hackery
<seb128> ?
<pitti> and the DX team doesn't like that
<pitti> seb128: right, plymouth is terminally broken on my mini
<pitti> I need to uninstall it to work with it at all
 * tseliot cough cough
<rickspencer3> everyone stop talking!!
<rickspencer3> didn't you see what robbiew just said
<rickspencer3> :)
<pitti> :)
<seb128> ;-)
<robbiew> lol
<rickspencer3> j/k
<pitti> so, I think we can do some remaining thing and get a consistent 12 s
<pitti> with 11 on lucky cases
<pitti> another thing
<rickspencer3> that's a *real* 12 s right?
<didrocks> that's celebration day, so. End of bootspeed fight? ;)
<pitti> bootchart itself has 8% overhead
<rickspencer3> not under magical never actually achieved circumstances
<rickspencer3> didrocks, not quite, but soon
<pitti> i. e. if bootchart says 11 s, it's 10.3 without boot chart
<pitti> robbiew: ^
<robbiew> sorry to barge in...just saying that given where we are at in the release cycle, we shouldn't be doing any invasive changes to meet bootspeed targets
<rickspencer3> thanks robbiew
<pitti> rickspencer3: Scott's charts are the bare, brutal reality
<pitti> no hacks at all
<rickspencer3> you didn't barge in, we summoned you
<pitti> clean install
<seb128> didrocks, I would say fight just start, we need to stay there ;-)
<pitti> robbiew: do you know how much I love you for saying that?
<rickspencer3> pitti, I was referring to certain other demos that show fast boot by other distros ;)
<pitti> lol
<robbiew> do you know how much I love you for the work you've done with work item tracker :P
 * rickspencer3 doesn't want to start trolling other communities
<pitti> we got 59 work items done for this!
<pitti> and 3 in progress
<rickspencer3> robbiew, be careful what you ask for, the desktop team will actually do it!
 * rickspencer3 sinff
<kenvandine> :)
<pitti> ok, so I consider optimizing udisks as a hobby thing
<pitti> (it's strange, it only started to eat so much CPU recently; nothing serious changed since that in udisks itself)
<rickspencer3> pitti, based on my experience that means we can expect to see it in the distro on Monday?
<rickspencer3> j/k
<pitti> rickspencer3: absolutely
<rickspencer3> pitti, thanks for the update
<pitti> rickspencer3: libnotify is in the desktop PPA
<pitti> just blocked by the A3 freeze
<rickspencer3> so pursuant to robbiew's point
<pitti> and nm-applet/g-p-m are in the works
<seb128> pitti, soft freeze, just upload ;-)
<rickspencer3> what work items do we have for post A3?
 * rickspencer3 would he happy to see an empty list here
<pitti> http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/canonical-desktop-team-ubuntu-10.04-beta-1.html
<pitti> 2/3 of it is "DX integration" (hello kenvandine)
<seb128> urg
<kenvandine> hehe
<rickspencer3> right
<rickspencer3> so the other 1/3
<pitti> most bits are just stragglers from alpha-3 (some cleanup, wirting docs, QA)
<rickspencer3> can we cut those?
<qense> wasn't the red part supposed to become smaller? :O
<rickspencer3> ah, that kind of stuff
<pitti> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-lucid-gdmsetup
<rickspencer3> cut
<pitti> that's a target of opportunity, seb128's pet project
<rickspencer3> :)
<pitti> and I'd really like to see it
<pitti> with an afternoon's work we can make a huge difference there
<rickspencer3> ok, but we can't have our cake and eat it too
<pitti> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-lucid-language-selector
<seb128> I just need to stop sleeping
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> I added that one as well as a target of opportunity
<didrocks> oh, seb128's stole on my done WI on gdmsetup :-)
<rickspencer3> I'm not saying "no" but an afternoon's work is one or two bugs fixed
 * didrocks runs and cries ;)
<pitti> seb128: "ToP"; if it's not done, it's not done
 * pitti desperately points to the "Low" priority
<rickspencer3> and bug fixes can push ToP out of the release
<pitti> absolutely
<pitti> sorry, "ToO" actually :)
<seb128> didrocks, if you want some WIs I can give you some too...
<pitti> rickspencer3:  http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/canonical-desktop-team-ubuntu-10.04-beta-2.html is really nice, though :)
<rickspencer3> ok, but just be aware that any new work is a direct trade for quality
<pitti> "how precise can you draw a bar to 3.0000000 work items"
<didrocks> seb128: well, as a pet project gdmsetup can be fun ;)
<rickspencer3> heh
<rickspencer3> ok, I'll get off my soapbox now
<rickspencer3> :)
<rickspencer3> pitti, done?
<pitti> done
<pitti> other than that, bug hunting time!
<pitti> http://qa.ubuntu.com/reports/bug-fixing/lucid-fixes-report.html
<rickspencer3> pitti, thank you ... you have done an amazing job navigating the team through a huge amount of work this cycle
<rickspencer3> really remarkable leadership
<pitti> we need to crank the number to >= 5000
 * rickspencer3 does little solute
<pitti> *blush*
<rickspencer3> pitti, nice list, let's crash qa.ubuntu because it can't handle how big the list will get!
<seb128> pitti, I just closed a bunch of desktop-lucid-dx-integration beta-1 items
<pitti> seb128: yay you
<seb128> the blueprint has things which were already done, like compiz changes and some dx tasks
<pitti> rickspencer3: ... or firefox :)
<rickspencer3> hehe
<rickspencer3> ok, moving on, one last quick topic, from me
<rickspencer3> mvo has brought into being the Featured category for software-center
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell made a great suggestion for how to fill it up
<rickspencer3> here are my thoughts, please comment ...
<rickspencer3> rickspencer3 starts a blueprint
<rickspencer3> define ideal number of featured apps
<rickspencer3> define criteria for featured apps
<rickspencer3> Is a GUI app
<rickspencer3> Does not replace a default app
<rickspencer3> Does not replace another featured app
<rickspencer3> Is well designed for the task and robust - makes the platform look good
<rickspencer3> solicit suggestions from blueprint
<rickspencer3> desktop team goes through list and picks
<rickspencer3> oops, lost the formatting
<pitti> things like...
<pitti> GIMP!!!
<rickspencer3> the basic idea is that we get the community to suggest apps, and we go through and compare them to criteria and decide in this meeting
<pitti> I suppose?
<pitti> or inkscape?
<didrocks> "Does not replace a default app" -> Abiword is already in the "featured" list and it replaces OOo
<rickspencer3> didrocks, yeah, good point
<rickspencer3> maybe that's not a great criteria
<pitti> I actually like that criterion
<rickspencer3> didrocks, maybe there should be a shade of meaning to it
<seb128> didrocks, the current list is random pick from mvo right now
<pitti> one of Ubuntu's founding principles is to select the best app for one purpose, after all
<mvo> I just put abiword  in because gimp was lonely
<seb128> just to have something there
 * seb128 hugs mvo
<rickspencer3> like abi is a work processor, and writer is a word processor, but they don't replace each other
<mvo> I'm fine with whatever policy we come up with :)
<seb128> mvo, great work!
<pitti> mvo: inkscape would be a great addition, I think
 * pitti cheers and hugs mvo
 * rickspencer3 would bring up that mvo has also added PPAs to software-center but doesn't want to derail the meeting
<jcastro> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~b-sides/b-sides/trunk/annotate/head:/minimal-all <-- I started a list here
<jcastro> there is some crack there but a bunch of those meet your criteria
<pitti> b-sides, awesome!
<rickspencer3> pitti, seb128 thoughts on me starting a blueprint for this?
<jcastro> we are talking about "fifth toe" like apps like from back in the day
<seb128> rickspencer3, +1
<rickspencer3> seems like the right place to discuss and get feedback on a "feature"
<didrocks> I mostly agree with abiword being there. Just point the "replace" this. I don't know how to say "don't replace completely a default app" or "have a different targeted audience"?
<seb128> rickspencer3, blueprint, wikipage, as you want
<pitti> rickspencer3: keeping a list in a wiki page seems better, but I don't mind much
<rickspencer3> seb128, I'll go blueprint, seems more "official"
<seb128> ok
<pitti> with BP we'll have WIs
 * mvo hugs jcastro for the name
<rickspencer3> I have an idea, I'll take care of it
<rickspencer3> :)
<LaserJock> could brainstorm be used for this app review?
<seb128> wiki makes easier to keep track of who changes what to
<jcastro> mvo: the reason I didn't push b-sides as a project was that I knew it would come handy in software center some day.
<mvo> heh :)
<rickspencer3> ACTION: rickspencer3 to start blueprint to define criteria and associated wiki page to capture list of Featured apps
<seb128> ;-)
<rickspencer3> any other business?
<pitti> lucid rocks
<pitti> (once we get plymouth fixed *cough*)
<bryceh> rickspencer3, I think you have to exclude abiword
<tseliot> :-)
<rickspencer3> bryceh, because it's in Universe?
<bryceh> if there start being exceptions to "does not replace..." then the peanut gallery is going to start requesting alternatives for >everything<
<rickspencer3> bryceh, right, we'll have to define it carefully
<rickspencer3> I
<LaserJock> so TBird is out? :-)
<didrocks> so, no vlc as well?
<rickspencer3> m thinking of including Use Case or something
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<rickspencer3> good points
<didrocks> that's the issue with popular softwares ;)
<bryceh> there's plenty of good apps out there
<kenvandine> hehe
<rickspencer3> I just don't think we need 5 photo organizers, tbh
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> it should be "the rest of the disc"
<rickspencer3> that was the one that concerned me the most
<bryceh> it's good that we're defining one complete set that is our opinion of "the best collection"
<rickspencer3> how about "no more than 1 replacement app"?
<rickspencer3> let's call the meeting done, but continue this discussion as desired?
<rickspencer3> pitti, sound ok?
<bryceh> rickspencer3, stay firm :-)
<jcastro> apps that would be awesome to have but might be too corner case or not enough room. A person should be able to select them all and install them and have a better ubuntu overall, not more mp3 players, etc.
<seb128> I would say 0 duplicate
<bryceh> I really hate open office, but I do think this is the right way to go
<LaserJock> perhaps "if it is a replacment app it should have a distinguising use case" or something
 * rickspencer3 taps gavel
<pitti> rickspencer3: I'd rather have no replacement apps at first, TBH
<pitti> but let's see how the lists turn out
<seb128> pitti, ++
<rickspencer3> ok, so no tbird, no abiword
<pitti> we can categorize them by "replacement app" and "entirely new crack"
<jcastro> rickspencer3: these are the criteria I used: http://castrojo.wordpress.com/2009/11/28/attack-of-the-killer-bs/
<didrocks> 0 seems good as well to me, just be careful and prepared to have a lot of "why xxx isn't there as it's more famous than default app" (like vlc)
<rickspencer3> but also no (list of music players, list of photo organizers)
 * rickspencer3 looks
<bryceh> didrocks, that's fine, and it's another kind of discussion and a good one to have
 * mvo will split this out into its own source package "app-install-data-featured" owned by ~ubuntu-core-dev
<didrocks> bryceh: I'm not afraid of the discussion, just by the number of duplicates of this discussion we will have ;) But well, thinking about it, it makes full sense to have 0 duplicate
<rickspencer3> jcastro, thanks, your criteria makes sense
<rickspencer3> we need to phrase the no dupes correctly
<rickspencer3> because afterall you can edit photos with f-spot, so why include Gimp?
<pitti> FSVO "edit"
<rickspencer3> (obviously we should include the gimp imo)
<rickspencer3> FSVO?
<pitti> "250 times the number of features" != "replacement" :)
<bryceh> rickspencer3, or that owriter can edit text files just as good as gedit ;-)
<rickspencer3> hehe
<pitti> rickspencer3: "for some value of"
<didrocks> bryceh: let's remove OOo then :)
<didrocks> bryceh: oupsss, already tried ;)
<bryceh> didrocks, okay!
<ccheney> heh
<pitti> bryceh: svgalib can draw rectangles as well as X can
<pitti> *cough*
<bryceh> pitti, wayland ftw
<jcastro> we'll need to phrase it carefully so we don't end up with alternate docks and tweak apps and other crack
<jcastro> otherwise people will start filing bugs on things we can't support
<seb128> they do that all the time
<bryceh> lol
<jcastro> "I got this XML optimizer and my gconf file is a mess!"
<rickspencer3> ok, so I think "does not substantially overlap existing functionality", "does not add significant amounts of new functionality"
<seb128> they will not stop because you write a guideline
<pitti> good thing we have a "wontfix" button
<pitti> rickspencer3: that sounds good
<jcastro> seb128: yeah but we shouldn't encourage that in software-center I think
<pitti> rickspencer3: i. e. "gimp in", "banshee out"?
<rickspencer3> but the overall point is that Featured "adds" apps to your desktop, does not replace existing apps
<bryceh> seb128, I guess the reasoning is to have something documented to point to when we say "no"
<seb128> right
<seb128> rickspencer3, ""does not add significant amounts of new functionality"" ... -not?
<rickspencer3> seb128, what do you think about the idea of the desktop team being the arbiters of the list, determining what is in and out"?
<seb128> rickspencer3, makes sense
<rickspencer3> Us being anyone who shows up to the desktop team meetings regularly
<pitti> it's basically an extension of the seeds
<seb128> we are already doing that for the default desktop
<rickspencer3> ok, I think I know what to do
<rickspencer3> and there will be a blueprint to discuss
<pitti> mvo: actually, could we handle that in the seeds, or does it need to be maintained somewhere else?
<rickspencer3> mvo, are you happy with that?
<rickspencer3> looks like a break at the hack fest :)
<seb128> lol
<mvo> pitti: of course you can maintain this featured package
<pitti> mvo: ah, it's a package of .desktop files?
<tgpraveen12> is the me menu supposed to show me my pic beside my name when the menu is clicked? because currently it only shows the defaul pic holder picture
<mvo> pitti: its just a menu file in menu.d
<tgpraveen12> is that known?
<mvo> pitti: app-install/menu.d
<jcastro> tgpraveen12: known bug
<mvo> rickspencer3: I'm fine with whatever policy you/your team comes up with
<rickspencer3> mvo, <3
<pitti> mvo: I see, danke
<rickspencer3> mvo - thanks so much for the PPA access in the software-center
<rickspencer3> !
<rickspencer3> I think it works really nicely
<jcastro> yeah mvo that is /sweet/
<mvo> :)
<rickspencer3> so now you can install apps from PPAs totally graphically!!
 * mvo is happy, kudos to tremolux who did most of the work
<rickspencer3> thanks tremolux!!
<pitti> rickspencer3: EOM?
<bryceh> can't wait to use it
<rickspencer3> pitti, yeah, a while ago
<rickspencer3> I thought I said like twice :/
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> :)
<pitti> thanks everyone
<rickspencer3> thank you pitti
 * pitti -> sister's 30th birthday party
<rickspencer3> and great job on boot time
<pitti> I'm off for tonight then
<rickspencer3> pitti, are you going to give her Ubuntu for her birthday?
<seb128> pitti, enjoy
<rickspencer3> I can get you a good deal on a disc
<pitti> rickspencer3: doesn't work, she's already using it :)
 * ccheney bbia running to store for medicine
<pitti> although Jaunty
<pitti> I only see her three times a year, and her computer even less often
<rickspencer3> well, when she sees SFTS features, she'll want Lucid
<kenvandine> :)
<rickspencer3> bye bye pitti
<baptistemm> mvo, if you can comment on https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/bluez/+bug/519357
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 519357 in bluez "conffile prompt on upgrade from 8.04 to 10.04" [High,New]
<LaserJock> any empathy gurus around?
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine - all of the presence items in the me menu are insensitive when i open empathy at the moment (so I can't change my presence status), but they become sensitive if i restart the panel. is that an issue you're aware of?
<chrisccoulson> or perhaps i broke something here? ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: the gpm bug you discussed was with Alt + 7, right?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - you might have to remind me which bug ;)
<chrisccoulson> gpm has a lot of them....
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I just remembered you were testing keycode
<seb128> LaserJock, you should just ask tour question
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - ah, that was for the display-mode switching (Fn+F8), which is handled by g-s-d
<chrisccoulson> on my laptop, the combination produces the same scancode as the "p" key
<Nafai> chrisccoulson, I'm seeing something similar (well, I haven't tried resetarting the panel, but presense isn't showing up)
<chrisccoulson> Nafai - thanks. so it's not just me then ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: oh ok, not that one so, I have now a strange behavior with Alt + 7 (which is used to switch window on weechat, for instance ;))
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - what behaviour do you see?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: it's drawing some kind of square as when you didn't release Alt+tab around the focused window
<chrisccoulson> is that alt+7 or alt+f7?
<didrocks> Alt + 7
<chrisccoulson> hmm, i'm not sure about that. that's not handled by anything on my laptop
<didrocks> (with the shift modifier in an azerty keyboard to get the 7) ;)
<didrocks> we'll see tomorrow, that's not my laptop day btw, starting with a nvidia crash, and so on :)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - you use nvidia?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: right, the blob driver
<vish> seb128: could you have a look at Bug #526599 , does it have enough info for the gnome-keyring bug?
<ubottu> Bug 526599 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/526599 is private
<chrisccoulson> vish - you might need to subscribe people to that. it's got nobody subscribed to it yet
<chrisccoulson> did you just submit it now via apport?
<LaserJock> seb128: I'm trying to get advice on bug #526593 which I just filed. I don't know if it's empathy's fault or telepathy or ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 526593 in empathy "Jabber messages are silently dropped in empathy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526593
<vish> chrisccoulson: i wasnt able to run full gdb :s , i just submitted it now.
<seb128> LaserJock, you can try asking #telepathy
<seb128> vish, can you subscribe me to the bug?
<LaserJock> seb128: ok
<seb128> vish, it has not been retraced yet I don't have access
<vish> seb128: try now , just sub'd you
<seb128> vish, thanks
<vish> np..
<seb128> vish, is your password in the stacktrace?
<kenvandine> seb128, working on empathy... patch isn't building, should have it fixed soon
<seb128> kenvandine, ok thanks
<seb128> kenvandine, what update is supposed to add an icon to the ubuntu one store?
<seb128> kenvandine, but I still don't have one there
<kenvandine> humm
<kenvandine> the one you sponsored for me
<kenvandine> 0.0.2-0ubuntu2
<kenvandine> i think
<kenvandine> yup
<seb128> oh, let me try that
<seb128> I didn't actually build this one, just looked at the diff and uploaded
<seb128> I though the fix was in yesterday's one
<ArneGoetje> bzr unshelve
<ArneGoetje> wrong window...
<seb128> kenvandine, ok works
<seb128> kenvandine, sorry for the noise ;-)
<kenvandine> np :)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i will work on that gpm and gsd fix now, but it's probably too late for a3 isn't it?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, soft freeze, we might squeeze those
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I didn't manage to do gsd today sorry
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i think we can wait. if it was going to cause any crashes, people would probably have reported it by now
<seb128> I always make plans for the day and keep adding stuff
<chrisccoulson> and i checked through all the latest crash reports today
<seb128> and never get everything I wanted done finished ;-)
<chrisccoulson> heh ;)
<jcastro> whoever does g-s-d there is a pending patch for app indicators too!
 * jcastro tries to sneak in the planet
<ArneGoetje> seb128, kenvandine: I have a problem with gdm... cannot login anymore... :( When clicking on my username or hitting enter, gdm refreshes the screen and displays the same screen again. Then I select my username again and the bottom bat with the language selection and stuff appears, but there is no password field where I could enter my password... just a cancel button... :( Any idea?
<chrisccoulson> jcastro - that depends on quite a large libgnomekbs patch doesn't it?
 * jcastro whistles
<chrisccoulson> that's going to take some reviewing ;)
<chrisccoulson> probably best to wait for after a3 for that one
<seb128> chrisccoulson, yes
<seb128> jcastro, we might be able to squeeze gnome-bluetooth or vino in ;-)
<seb128> are those ready?
<jcastro> he's going as fast as he can
<seb128> no hurry
<chrisccoulson> is there any more appindicator work left to do?
<jcastro> I told him to not hurry
<seb128> I just didn't check emails today
<seb128> chrisccoulson, yes but help on reviewing things first would be welcome
<jcastro> chrisccoulson: a few more. gnome-bt, vino, brasero should be ready today/tomorrow (probably post a3)
<seb128> we have people writting code now
<seb128> but be block on reviewing
<jcastro> after that gnome-1-polkit is all, after that it's stuff in main but not on the CD, so those will be opportunistic
<jcastro> and fixing gnome-cc is still on the list to fix
<seb128> what is broken there?
<jcastro> but it's mostly done and in lucid already
<jcastro> the display properties checbox
<bryceh> james_w, you are brilliant. thanks
<jcastro> doesn't use GtkStatusIcon so it never showed up until I went through the app and found it
<jcastro> seb128: the icon that has the green/pink things in it for display stuff
<chrisccoulson> jcastro - that's gnome-settings-daemon
<jcastro> is it?
<jcastro> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/497875
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 497875 in gnome-settings-daemon "Support Application Indicators" [Wishlist,In progress]
<jcastro> is that bug
<chrisccoulson> that's just for the keyboard indicator stuff?
<jcastro> chrisccoulson: whichever one does "display preferences"
<james_w> bryceh: \o/
<chrisccoulson> jcastro - the display preferences is part of gnome-cc, but the status icon is drawn by the xrandr plugin in g-s-d
<jcastro> Nafai: you found where that display icon was being done right?
<jcastro> chrisccoulson: ah ok.
<chrisccoulson> the xrandr icon is a difficult one to port
<jcastro> chrisccoulson: after he finishes brasero, vino, and gnome-bt that will be next on his list
<dobey> vish: ping
<vish> dobey: pong
<jcastro> chrisccoulson: if it's hard maybe we should ask jpetersen to start on it immediately?
<chrisccoulson> jcastro - the issue is when you open the menu, g-s-d draws an identifier label on each screen, so you know which screen you're adjusting
<jcastro> right
<chrisccoulson> but i don't think appindicator supports that
<dobey> vish: can you change the emblem-ubuntuone-unsynchronized in Humanity to be actually different than the -synchronizing one?
 * vish checks what the icon is
<dobey> vish: i think it's two gray arrows, while synchronizing is the same two arrows with colors
<vish> dobey: ah , those were the icons you sent me earlier to be included in the theme [i think]
<vish> isnt it -updating  , btw?
<dobey> no
<dobey> vish: this is the emblems, not the panel status icons
<dobey> (the panel status icons can be removed even)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - would you mind trying the gpm or gsd change once i've pushed them to bzr? I still can't reproduce those warnings here....
<chrisccoulson> i must be very unlucky!
<vish> dobey: ah ,right
<vish> dobey: ok , i'll update them soon
<dobey> vish: I suspect people are assuming that the grey arrows means that stuff is synchronizing, even though it isn't
<jcastro> chrisccoulson: when ted gets back let's snag him and see what he says
<dobey> vish: so having it be something visibly different would be useful. the same emblem in ubuntuone-client-gnome is a cloud with the red (X) on top
<vish> yeah , quite misleadin
<jcastro> chrisccoulson: maybe he'll have some insight on how to do it
<chrisccoulson> jcastro - yeah, possibly
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<dobey> vish: thanks
<vish> dobey: sure will fix it , bte , the name is now changed from emblem-ubuntuone-updating.svg , to -synchronizing.svg  ?
<vish> btw*
<dobey> vish: oh no, it's still -updating
<vish> k..
<dobey> vish: sorry. i just misremembered the name
<vish> np..
<jcastro> chrisccoulson: then we'll just add a comment to the g-s-d bug so when he wakes up tomorrow he'll know what to do
<didrocks> rickspencer3: did you encounter the issue on bug #411788? You assigned it to me and it wasn't on my bug list for lucid as it's target 1. on jolicloud which isn't Ubuntu 2. jolicloud is based on jaunty netbook-launcher version, not karmic
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 411788 in netbook-launcher "Mouse feedback off by quite a bit" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/411788
<rickspencer3> didrocks, no, I just saw it
<rickspencer3> do with it as you will
<didrocks> rickspencer3: jolicloud is not ubuntu and it's based on jaunty version, so, it's not even karmic ubuntu-launcher :) I'll just unassign
<rickspencer3> thanks didrocks
<didrocks> rickspencer3: don't know if you look at my activity report but I put the bug page in shape at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNE/lucid-bugs
<Nafai> jcastro, Well, I found the code where the display settings was
<didrocks> y/w :)
<Nafai> jcastro, but I haven't looked at it closely
<rickspencer3> didrocks, k
<jcastro> Nafai: ok don't worry about it for now, concentrate on the three you have now and when ted comes back I'll figure it out and see about putting jpetersen on it
<Nafai> ok
<jcastro> gnome-bt on the panel for A3 would be sooooo nice.
 * dobey wonders why people need a bluetooth icon on their panels
<jcastro> dobey: to shut it off from sucking my battery. :p
<dobey> ah
<dobey> "to work around other problems in the system" :)
<vish> dobey: when does the icon show up? when a sync fails or as soon as a file is added?
<dobey> vish: the unsynchronized icon?
<vish> yeah
<dobey> vish: It should show up on a file whenever the file needs updating (either you just added it, or it changed remotely)
<dobey> or it changed locally
<vish> ah , thanks..
<chrisccoulson> oh, pitti, it's not my gpm patch that makes notify-osd start at the beginning of the session
<chrisccoulson> phew :)
<chrisccoulson> it's the upstream notification code
<rickspencer3> all ... nice little posting from a Mac switcher:
<rickspencer3> http://www.starryhope.com/linux/ubuntu/2010/os-x-to-ubuntu-2-years-later/
<rickspencer3> note the section on the Gimp for a real user's perspective on image editing
 * rickspencer3 off to lunch/gym
<seb128> bratsche, hi!
<bratsche> Hey seb128
<seb128> bratsche, I did upload your chromium csd fix this morning
<seb128> bratsche, the awn bug seems a different one
<seb128> could be similar to bug #524869?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 524869 in gtk+2.0 "Login window has title bar with buttons and frame" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524869
<bratsche> seb128: Did you upload my second patch?  The one with the one-liner fix in it?
<bratsche> Because that one causes Chromium to have WM decorations when it shouldn't, and I think that's maybe the same problem awn has.
<bratsche> Uhh.. I mean, the first patch causes that.  The second patch fixes it.
<seb128> bratsche, yes
<seb128> bratsche, 0ubuntu6 fixes the chromium issue
<seb128> bratsche, cf bug #526589
<bratsche> Oh, but awn still has an issue then?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 526589 in gtk+2.0 "Windows are being decorated that shouldn't be (Chromium and Audacious for example)" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526589
<bratsche> Ah
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I identified the code in nm-applet as well; should be easy to fix
<seb128> pitti, heh, aren't you supposed to be away tonight?
<pitti> seb128: just returned
<seb128> oh ok
<seb128> pitti, pretend you didn't and enjoy your evening :p
<pitti> it was the small kind of party, with parents and grandparents
<seb128> I see
<pitti> seb128: ah, I'm going to
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> but I have this nm-applet/notify-osd thing in my head, y'know :)
<seb128> btw did you look at how much difference my lazy icon loading change do?
<seb128> I've been looking at recent charts but there is no cpu use near the line now
<seb128> not sure why, I would expect the change to improve that but not to delete the cpu use
<pitti> seb128: it's not easy to see
<pitti> seb128: since the cutoff point is mostly before the point when nm-appplet connects these days
<pitti> we've gotten too good :)
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> nice problem to have i guess
<seb128> lol
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks for empathy update ;-)
<pitti> seb128: I hardly see that nm-applet blob at all any more, though
<kenvandine> np
<pitti> seb128: perhaps it's just entirely gone now?
<seb128> pitti, ok, so the change seems to work fine ;-)
<seb128> I was expecting it to cut most of the cpu use but still having some
<seb128> maybe it was over what I was expecting and it's not noticable now
<pitti> seb128: I have 9 charts on the mini, and on neither of them is that late CPU blib
<pitti> blip
<seb128> in any case I guess we can consider it fixed now
<pitti> which seems to indicate that it's working perfectly :)
<seb128> excellent ;-)
<pitti> seb128: absolutely
<pitti> the actual connection happens much much later here (needs to wait for password in keyring dialog)
<pitti> that's why I don't see it at all any more, I suppose
<seb128> I will try on a wired eth tomorrow
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti - that's good that it's easy to fix
<seb128> I plan to reinstall my mini tomorrow
<pitti> seb128: look at this: http://people.canonical.com/~scott/daily-bootcharts/20100219.1-max-netbook.png
<chrisccoulson> i'm just testing gpm now
<pitti> seb128: it's clearly there
<pitti> seb128: and nothing on this one: http://people.canonical.com/~scott/daily-bootcharts/20100223.1-max-netbook.png
<pitti> chrisccoulson: nm-applet does a notify_init() and a capability query right in its constructor
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I'm going to move the capability flag into a function which does lazy initialization
<chrisccoulson> pitti - that's pretty much what gpm is doing too. but the return value of the capabilities are never used anywhere
<chrisccoulson> so i just removed the whole check ;)
<pitti> yay
<chrisccoulson> excellent, that works
<chrisccoulson> shall i wait until A3 before uploading now?
<chrisccoulson> there's no urgency is there?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: is it just that change? or did you have something else?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: no urgency release-wise, just mentally getting rid of this topic :)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - there's also a change which should fix a memory error, that i still can't recreate (bug 525220)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 525220 in gnome-settings-daemon "IA__g_object_new_valist: object class `GsdOsdNotification' has no property named `\u0002'" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/525220
<chrisccoulson> i can hold off until after we're unfrozen though, as it doesn't seem to cause any other issues
<pitti> chrisccoulson: sounds good to me to upload; do you think it has a non-trivial regression potential?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, the regression potential is fairly minimal
<pitti> chrisccoulson: go ahead then
<seb128> yeah, upload
<chrisccoulson> cool, thanks
<pitti> thanks to you!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, are you near of the computer with the menu issue btw?
<pitti> asac: I'd like to do a small nm-applet patch; how do you want this handled? should I upload, push my branch somewhere and ask you to merge? or do you want to review/merge first before upload? or..?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i am. i'm on it at the moment
<chrisccoulson> i'll take a look at that again later
<seb128> ok
<seb128> chrisccoulson, maybe start by local if there is any menu config in .config or .local
<seb128> and if the menu editor have the same issue
<kenvandine> seb128, that latest gtk patch you uploaded, does that make evo suck less?
<kenvandine> because mine is indeed sucking less :)
<seb128> kenvandine, yes, cody fixed the slowness issue
<kenvandine> great
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> it really is much better
<seb128> see ;-)
 * kenvandine is a much happier camper
 * kenvandine hugs bratsche and seb128
<seb128> still can't believe nobody noticed
 * seb128 hugs bratsche and kenvandine
 * ccheney found out he had to go to the doctor, no OTC stuff available, then he prescribed $18/pill medication not covered by insurance so waiting for it to be changed now :(
<kenvandine> seb128, after you pointed it out... i really can't believe i didn't notice..
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> anyway it's fixed now so all good
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - gpm is just uploading now. do you want to sponsor the gsd upload too? (that has the same fix in as gpm)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, sure!
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<seb128> thank you ;-)
<baptistemm> chrisccoulson, did someone sayd you were awesome
<chrisccoulson> baptistemm, thanks ;)
<aquarius> hrm. All my windows are determined to have window decorations, even ones like chromium and guake which aren't supposed to. :)
<seb128> aquarius, what libgtk2.0-0 version do you use?
<aquarius> 2.19.5-1ubuntu6 according to dpkg
<kklimonda> my evolution-data-server-2.28 is using a lot of cpu - does this backtrace from gdb attached to running eds make any sense: http://paste.ubuntu.com/382541/ ?
<seb128> aquarius, did you restart your app since?
<aquarius> heh. maybe I didn't restart after upgrading. that's a good point ;)
<seb128> aquarius, could you try?
<aquarius> ok, chromium now has no window decorations (hooray, and oops, I am stupid), but guake still does
<seb128> aquarius, bug 524869
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 524869 in gtk+2.0 "Login window has title bar with buttons and frame" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524869
<seb128> aquarius, bug #524869 I guess
<seb128> ups
<seb128> not sure what guake is
<seb128> but that's the remaining known issue
<aquarius> seb128, yeah, that's probably it. I'll go fill in some details
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> bratsche, wb
<seb128> bratsche, aquarius has decorations issue with "quake" too
<seb128> whatever that is
<seb128> ups
<seb128> "guake"
<aquarius> guake. It's a drop-down terminal
<chrisccoulson> guake looks pretty neat. i'm just installing it now ;)
 * bratsche installs
<bratsche> Uhh.
<bratsche> I installed it, but it refuses to run.
<aquarius> I love it to bits, to the point where if I'm on someone else's machine I get annoyed by not being able to drop down a terminal with F2. :)
<bratsche> Oh I see.
<pitti> asac: wrt. nm-applet, I reported that upstream (gnome bug 610881) and I'll send the git formatted patch there
<ubottu> Gnome bug 610881 in nm-applet "detect notification server capabilities on demand only" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=610881
<bratsche> What's the pygtk equivalent to g_object_set()?
<seb128> bratsche, gobject.set_properties()?
<seb128> bratsche, http://www.pygtk.org/docs/pygobject/class-gobject.html#method-gobject--set-property
<aquarius> obj.set_property("use-markup", True) # or whatever
<aquarius> or obj.props.use_markup = True # but I don't really understand .props and therefore don't trust it
<bratsche> seb128: Yeah, I just found it.  Unfortunately apparently the property I need is a construct-only property.
<bratsche> I guess I need to change that.
<TheMuso> didrocks: Thanks for switching yelp back to xulrunner. The GNOME and Ubuntu  a11y community thanks you for it. :)
<seb128> TheMuso, we had no strong opinion from the start, you should have raised it as a concern if that was one
<seb128> TheMuso, we tried because debian did it and the gecko version had speed issues
<seb128> TheMuso, we wouldn't have switched if somebody pointed there was a11y issues
<seb128> well next time please ping when we break something
<robert_ancell> didrocks, do you know much about omf files?  It looks like Mallard docs don't generate one
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<TheMuso> ok
<seb128> hey robert_ancell
<seb128> robert_ancell, omf has,were used for indexing
<TheMuso> seb128: I wasn't awawre we had switched until I was informed of it a day or so ago.
<seb128> TheMuso, robert_ancell did that start of the cycle
<robert_ancell> seb128, so it's obsolete now?
<TheMuso> seb128: Ah ok.
<robert_ancell> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=610806
<seb128> robert_ancell, I'm not sure, that's one of the reason we did the 2.29 update today
<ubottu> Gnome bug 610806 in gnotravex "Conversion to Mallard documentation removed omf file." [Minor,Unconfirmed]
<seb128> robert_ancell, didrocks had been talking to shaum on IRC
<seb128> not sure if the update fixes that though
<seb128> or if that's a bug
<robert_ancell> ok
<seb128> would be worth trying if that's still an issue with today's update
<pitti> ok, I got the nm-applet patch
<pitti> seb128: since asac's already asleep, do you remember what you did for the nm-applet patch?
<pitti> seb128: I submitted a git formatted patch upstream now, and would like to get it into our package as well now
<pitti> hey robert_ancell, good morning
<seb128> pitti, I pinged asac for sponsoring since they had other changes pending
<robert_ancell> pitti, hey
<pitti> robert_ancell: how are you these days? how's OEM land?
<robert_ancell> pitti, hmm, I had a question for you last night... must remember before you go to bed...
<seb128> robert_ancell, come back we need you there!
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, robert_ancell can we do Eastern edition in 287 minutes?
<robert_ancell> pitti, good, looking forward to getting back!
<seb128> lol
 * rickspencer3 needs to shower and fix up wiki
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, sure
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: Almost 5 hours, sure if you are aroun. :p
<seb128> rickspencer3, you forget to specify seconds? ;-)
<TheMuso> around even
<rickspencer3> seb128, lol
<TheMuso> In other words, what should that time actually be? Looks like there is a typo there.
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, robert_ancell I meant it to be 28 minutes
<rickspencer3> but now it's 27 minutes
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: Right, that makes more sense. :D
 * rickspencer3 should have used unix time stamp
<kenvandine> hey pitti
<TheMuso> lol
<kenvandine> pitti, i have a patch for indicator-me that fixes the launcher for empathy accounts... 2.29.91 changed it from "empathy -a" to "empathy-accounts"
<kenvandine> pitti, is that ok to upload?
 * ccheney bbl, picking up medicine for real this time :-\
 * ccheney needs the pain killers
<pitti> kenvandine: sounds fine, go ahead
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> thx
<seb128> pitti, btw davidz rolled a gdu tarball now
<TheMuso> seb128: thanks for doing gnome-media BTW.
<pitti> seb128: wheeee!
<seb128> TheMuso, you're welcome
<seb128> pitti, ;-)
<pitti> seb128: he still didn't release udisks, though
<pitti> but gdu is the more important ABI here, so that's great
<pitti> seb128: I'll update to the final version soon then
<pitti> I can upload it to Debian git and experimental, and then sync to lucid after a3
<seb128> pitti, do you have any opinion on bug #517698?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 517698 in gnome-disk-utility "developer manual should be in a separate package" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/517698
<pitti> seb128: sounds reasonable to me, although low priority
<seb128> pitti, the user opened a bunch of theme
<seb128> them
<seb128> we have several application installed by default doing that
<seb128> could be worth looking at for some extra space
<pitti> indeed
<pitti> meh, now I'm one dput away from closing the startup-speed spec and my last WI
<chrisccoulson> yay \o/
 * chrisccoulson hugs pitti
<pitti> I sent a MP for asac
<pitti> but I'm not sure whether I should upload it now, or whether he wants to review first
<pitti> screw it, I'll take the bullets
<pitti> asac: would you mind merging https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~pitti/network-manager-applet/defer-notify-server-caps/+merge/20012 ?
<pitti> asac: (or pulling, for cleaner history)
<chrisccoulson> bryceh, thanks for your e-mail btw
<chrisccoulson> i didn't realise we already had the XScreensaver patch in lucid
<bryceh> chrisccoulson, yep
<chrisccoulson> i will look at preparing a SRU for that when i get some time. but i'm a little nervous, considering the fragility of gnome-power-manager in this area at the moment ;)
<pitti> kenvandine: "document the dbus api: TODO" -> that's the last alpha-3 WI for desktop now
<pitti> kenvandine: sounds like this could easily be moved to beta-1? Or do you intend to work on this by Thursday?
<rickspencer3> pitti, postpone it to beta 1 and go to bed!
<rickspencer3> :)
 * pitti leaves it for kenvandine to decide about this and goes to bed then
<rickspencer3> night pitti!
<pitti> I updated https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-lucid-startup-speed and https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-lucid-boot-performance now
<rickspencer3> great day
 * pitti phears Keybuks' wrath
<rickspencer3> uhoh
<pitti> tomorrow's daily chart should not have notify-osd any more \o/
<chrisccoulson> yay \o/
 * pitti ^5s chrisccoulson
<rickspencer3> nice!
<chrisccoulson> :)
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, robert_ancell, anyone who cares: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2010-02-23
<rickspencer3> updated
<pitti> rickspencer3: would you mind renaming lucid-desktop-featured-applications to desktop-lucid-f-a for consistency?
 * TheMuso reads
<rickspencer3> oops sorry
 * pitti waves goodnight
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, is there a feature app spec?
<rickspencer3> done
<pitti> rickspencer3: cheers
<rickspencer3> 'night pitti
<robert_ancell> pitti, night
<seb128> 'night pitti
<robert_ancell> I'm going to remember what I was going to ask pitti in about 10 minutes now :)
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, I'm not telling because people will be mean to me when their favorite app does not make it
<rickspencer3> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-lucid-featured-applications
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, heh
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, ^
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, add suggestions to that blueprint?
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, no, to the attached wiki page
<rickspencer3> follow the spec link
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, so long as they follow your criteria ;)
<robert_ancell> ok
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, and feel free to comment on the right number of apps, and if the criteria should be different
<robert_ancell> it looked good to me
<rickspencer3> I will blog about it later today
 * TheMuso has finished reading.
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, ready to run through?
<robert_ancell> yes
<rickspencer3> so you guys missed ara
<rickspencer3> I am keen to start finding upgrade bugs asap
<rickspencer3> ara is keen to help us
<TheMuso> yeah sounds good
<rickspencer3> she has some plans started, but they don't start until beta 1
<rickspencer3> so we are going to discuss if we can perhaps do something starting sooner, given that we have some knowledge now about the kinds of things that lead to problems
<TheMuso> Right
<rickspencer3> (such as installs that use proprietary hardware and have been upgraded over multiple releases)
<rickspencer3> if either of you want to join that call, or irc meeting or however we do it, let me know
<rickspencer3> partner update is that most everything has landed from Dx and OLS
<rickspencer3> I am going to politely suggest that remaining work from those teams be postponed so that we can focus on quality for what has landed
<rickspencer3> which is a lot!
<rickspencer3> including the music store!
<robert_ancell> !
<rickspencer3> Kubuntu update, what can you say, that team is amazing
<TheMuso> I'll second that.
<TheMuso> re quality
<rickspencer3> thanks TheMuso
<rickspencer3> mozilla status is keeping me up at night
<rickspencer3> all this porting needs to happen, it is more or less on schedule but is taking waaaay longer than originally estimated
<rickspencer3> so then, *our* release status
<rickspencer3> we are in good shape wrt work items
<rickspencer3> please, for the love all that is good, stop adding features!!
<rickspencer3> hehe
<TheMuso> heh
<rickspencer3> seriously, consider whether we really need that feature in Lucid more than fixing a bug
 * rickspencer3 looks at robert_ancell, looks at seb128, looks at gdm settings
<TheMuso> For an LTS, I agree.
<robert_ancell> I haven't had the time anyway...
<rickspencer3> always with regard to release status, robbiew dropped in and said that he thinks that we should not embark upon any risky work for start up time
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, :)
<rickspencer3> so that means that the start up time effort is more or less complete, or will be over the next few days
<rickspencer3> (well for Lucid anyway)
<TheMuso> Right.
<TheMuso> So what will be cut loose in order to achieve Scott's 10 seconds?
<TheMuso> :)
<rickspencer3> we still have 1 second to go, I say we pick that off in Lucid + 1, and keep boot under 10 seconds the way we keep the desktop fitting on a CD
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, I'm not sure how robbiew will handle it
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: I agree, but as above, will Scott? :)
<rickspencer3> the good news is that we are close to the goal, and the measures aren't fake demos
<rickspencer3> but booting real functional desktops
<robbiew> and we KNOW 10 seconds is achievable
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, right, scott has been a key leader for us, we owe him a debt of gratitude for sure
<rickspencer3> if I could do anything that would get us that 1 second, I would consider it
<rickspencer3> hi robbiew!
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, any audio status to report?
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: Nothing game changing, just bug fixes as upstream/we write/get them.
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, sweet
<rickspencer3> so no issues expect wrt audio in Lucid?
<rickspencer3> well, *serious* issues?
<TheMuso> no
<rickspencer3> great!
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, are you keeping an eye on the sound indicator?
<rickspencer3> you can probably ask kenvandine if you need details
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: A little, have played with it a bit. Still need to try out the updated indicator with keyboard support.
<rickspencer3> hmmm, not working for me yet
<rickspencer3> ah the slider responds to keys now!
<rickspencer3> soon indicators will response to Meta-Esc
<rickspencer3> not meta, what do you call that key that OS vendors sometimes put their logo on?
<rickspencer3> hehe
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, robert_ancell that's the meeting, any other business?
<TheMuso> no
<robert_ancell> no
<rickspencer3> groovy
<TheMuso> Do we know UDS lucid+1 dates y et?
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, I don't
<rickspencer3> sorry
<TheMuso> np
<rickspencer3> robbiew is a good person to ask, though, he'll let us know as soon as he knows
<TheMuso> right
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, http://theravingrick.blogspot.com/2010/02/fast-user-switching-is-back-in-lucid.html
<chrisccoulson> i'm so glad that feature is back again :)
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, yay!
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, you have robert_ancell to partially thank
<robert_ancell> that feature cost me some hair :)
 * chrisccoulson hugs robert_ancell
<rickspencer3> he extended GDM to offer an API to pre-select a designated user
<chrisccoulson> excellent :)
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, is that change upstream?
 * rickspencer3 is editing posting
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, yeah, along with all the other gdm patches.  they just sit there
<seb128> rickspencer3, submitted upstream not commited
<rickspencer3> wonder why?
<rickspencer3> that's odd
<seb128> because upstream is too busy to review all the patches there
<rickspencer3> that sounds a bit familiar :/
<rickspencer3> anyway, if anyone needs the feature, the patch is there
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, I saw your suggestions for Featured apps
<rickspencer3> Saurbraten works rather well on my 'puter
<rickspencer3> ^3d fps
<seb128> rickspencer3, we said no duplicate app, ie abiword
<rickspencer3> seb128, what does Saurbraten duplicate?
<seb128> or epiphany, which I guess you list for epiphan-webkit?
<robert_ancell> seb128, yes
<rickspencer3> lol
<seb128> rickspencer3, nothing that I know, I don't know what saurbraten is ;-)
<rickspencer3> I guess seb128 meant to direct that to robert_ancell
<seb128> rickspencer3, indeed sorry ;-)
<rickspencer3> saurbraten is a first person shooter
<seb128> robert_ancell, ^
<rickspencer3> I basically play it a bit this time in the cycle to make sure that graphics are working well
<seb128> same for gnumeric
<rickspencer3> (except for Jaunty ;) )
<Nafai> rickspencer3, Great testing mechanism :)
<robert_ancell> seb128, yes, I added gnumeric, epiphany as abiword is on the current list
<seb128> robert_ancell, current list is mvo picking some random things to not have an empty category
<robert_ancell> I agree, we probably should remove all three
<rickspencer3> hmm
<seb128> it was before we decide on guidelines ;-)
<rickspencer3> but surely we can have multiple games in the list
<seb128> rickspencer3, I should try that game, didn't play fps for ages
<rickspencer3> so long as they aren't in the same genre
<seb128> I used to play duke nukem with friends
<rickspencer3> like how could we not do frozenbubble?
<seb128> that was ages ago though ;-)
<robert_ancell> seb128, rickspencer3 page updated
<rickspencer3> and how could we not feature super tux?
<seb128> frozen-bubble++
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, it never felt very complete to me
<seb128> only issue is that it destroy productivity
<seb128> ;-)
<rickspencer3> lol
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, what didn't feel complete? super tux?
<robert_ancell> did you guys ever play starcon 2?
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, yeah, supertux
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, not yet, but now I see it in your list (will try starcon 2)
<seb128> I didn't
<robert_ancell> oh, what is that 3d racing sim.  Did that ever get finished enough?
<rickspencer3> there were two
<robert_ancell> starcon 2 is really fun (both multi-player and single player).  It was awesome the original devs could take it open source
<rickspencer3> tux racer, and ...
<rickspencer3> and ...
<rickspencer3> man I can't remember, it looked cool, but there were only i386 binaries for it the last time I tried it
 * rickspencer3 notes that robert_ancell has a encyclopedic knowledge of games
<robert_ancell> TORCs was the name
<rickspencer3> hmm, sounds different
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, heh, been following the Linux game scene for a few years now :)
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, I can see that being the debian maintainer has had some benefits ;)
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, have you played nexuiz? How does is compare to saurbraten?
<rickspencer3> haven't tried it
<bryceh> freeciv, tremulous, Ur-Quan, Simutrans, Pioneers, PyScrabble
 * rickspencer3 tries
<TheMuso> The only game that has deacent music IMO is frozen bubble.
<robert_ancell> I'm hoping by making some "recommended" stuff these projects will get more contributers
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: Indicator sound works for me via keyboard. The only problem is that I completely lose focus after working with it, and have to use the mouse to get back, as keyboard window/panel switchign doesn't work. This bug is not indicator applet specific.
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, on phone, but will ping you back
<seb128> TheMuso, known bug
<seb128> they were working on it today
<TheMuso> seb128: oh ok great.
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-02-24
<seb128> bah https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=607302
<ubottu> Gnome bug 607302 in Plugins (other) "cover art search fails with 500 Client Refused" [Normal,Resolved: notabug]
<seb128> "Discogs staff have confirmed that rhythmbox users were simply placing too much
<seb128> load on their systems, so they had to block us. "
<seb128> jcastro, do you know what banshee uses for coverart?
<jcastro> seb128: rhapsody->amazon->musicbrainz->somethingelse last I checked
<seb128> I though amazon broke clients too?
<jcastro> it tries a bunch and snags the highest resolution one
<jcastro> I can find out
<jcastro> oh hey, gabaug is in here.
<gabaug> jcastro: the order is listed here: http://banshee-project.org/support/faq/
<jcastro> thanks!! seb128 ^
<seb128> gabaug, jcastro: thanks
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - this menu issue goes away if i delete the desktop file cache
<seb128> chrisccoulson, weird
<seb128> the cache is not by user
<seb128> jcastro, gabaug: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=593163
<ubottu> Gnome bug 593163 in Plugins (other) "Rhythmbox failed to fetch covers" [Normal,Resolved: notabug]
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that is pretty weird
<seb128> jcastro, gabaug: this bug states
<seb128> "http://developer.amazonwebservices.com/connect/ann.jspa?annID=483
<seb128> We can't really implement request signing since we'd have to distribute the
<seb128> secret key to all users, so we can't use amazon's web services any more."
<chrisccoulson> and the issue doesn't come back again after i recreate the cache
<seb128> do you know what banshee is doing to use amazon?
<gabaug> seb128: for cover art?
<seb128> gabaug, yes
<gabaug> seb128: we construct the URL based on the ASIN (which we get from MusicBrainz)
<rickspencer3> ArneGoetje, hi
<ArneGoetje> rickspencer3: hi
<pitti> asac: ah, thanks for merging; it was applied upstream as well already
<pitti> didrocks, kenvandine: netbook CD exploded by 40 MB (!); I'll upload a new rb-ubuntu-music-store which drops the erroneous python-distutils-extra dependency; I'm using the p:ubuntu/rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store, is that right?
<kenvandine> pitti, ewww
<kenvandine> yes
<pitti> ok, thanks
<kenvandine> and good morning pitti
<pitti> hey kenvandine; still awake?
<kenvandine> yup
<kenvandine> :)
<pitti> uploaded and pushed
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> good night all!
<didrocks> good morning
<al-maisan> didrocks: Good morning
<didrocks> hey al-maisan
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti
<didrocks> installed android 2.1 on my samsung spica (== lite) yesterday. Really good :)
<pitti> didrocks: oh, got a new phone now?
<didrocks> pitti: fortunately, the repair service lost my previous one. So, I had this one in exchange :)
<pitti> heh
<didrocks> but it was a terrible android 1.5 branded with my phone provider operator
<didrocks> really buggy (you have at each boot to uninstal one app to install it again and others)
<didrocks> at each boot
<didrocks> a lot of defaults are lost, etc.
<didrocks> so, I decided to install vanilla android + some drivers for the phone on it :)
<pitti> seb128: bonjour
<pitti> seb128: slept well?
<seb128> hey pitti
<seb128> not enough but well yes!
<seb128> pitti, you?
<pitti> bit short, but fine
<seb128> they are having the olympic games on the wrong coast
<didrocks> salut seb128
<pitti> lol
<seb128> I watched hockey again
<seb128> but that starts at 1am
<seb128> lut didrocks
<pitti> seb128: so, notify-osd is gone from today's chart :)
<seb128> waouh
<pitti> and I just found out the reason for the udisks CPU increase
<seb128> oh?
<seb128> what is it?
<seb128> sorry about the rhythmbox store depends overlook
<pitti> it came with the new libatasmart
<seb128> I should have spotted when I sponsored
<pitti> the previous version had a bug which caused ata smart status to be broken
<pitti> so it wasn't done :)
<pitti> now smart reporting works again
<seb128> oh ok
<pitti> but apparently that's quite expensive
<pitti> I'll look into that
<seb128> I need to look into smart and how it's working
<seb128> my parents computer open a failing disk warning at every boot
<pitti> seb128: bug 438136 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 438136 in libatasmart "palimpsest bad sectors false positive" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/438136
<seb128> but nothing reported wrong on winxp with the tools my father tried
<seb128> pitti, looking
<seb128> I though that one was fixed in a sru
<seb128> ok, it's not the same I found by then
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<seb128> pitti, oh it's waiting for sponsoring?
<seb128> is that on your list?
<pitti> no
<pitti> there is no solution so far
<seb128> should sponsors be unsubscribed then?
<pitti> yeah, they should
<pitti> seb128: btw, does the screensaver work for you?
<seb128> pitti, define work?
<pitti> seb128: when I try to unlock, it spins forever, and I have to ctrl+alt+f1 and killall gnome-screensaver
<pitti> could that be related to the new keyring?
<didrocks> (it's working for me)
<pitti> ok, perhaps it's something local then
<seb128> pitti, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=610678
<ubottu> Gnome bug 610678 in keyring files "starts eating cpu when trying to unlock screen" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<seb128> pitti, I get it on coming back from guest session
<seb128> but not if I lock and unlock the screen using ctrl-L
<pitti> I get it during the timeout
<didrocks> oh timeout…
<seb128> lol
<seb128> "I want to see love"
<seb128> nice bug report topic ;-)
<didrocks> indeed :-)
<seb128> (it's about having a <3 smiley in empathy)
<seb128> pitti, speaking of which I fixed the icq aim issue
<seb128> backported a 1 liner change to libpurple
<seb128> that fixes it in pidgin and empathy
<pitti> I saw on -changes, merci!
<seb128> de rien
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> hey didrocks, yeah, good thanks
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti, how are you today?
<pitti> I'm great, thanks!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey
<chrisccoulson> you had quite a late night last night didn't you?
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128
<pitti> chrisccoulson: yeah, wanted to get that notify-osd thing done; and it's gone from today's charts :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: good thanks :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: how are you?
<chrisccoulson> fantastic!
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm good thanks
<chrisccoulson> looking forward to the end of the week:)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, end of this week or start of next week? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - both ;)
<seb128> :-)
<huats> morning
<seb128> lut huats
<huats> hello mister seb128 o/
<didrocks> hello huats
 * seb128 just installed meld for patch review
<seb128> that's quite a nice software to use
<chrisccoulson> i've never tried that before
<chrisccoulson> that looks quite nice
<didrocks> seb128: right, it's nice and shiny :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, it show you before and after side to side
<didrocks> upstream accepts patch quite easy and is reactive
<seb128> with changed part colored
<soren> meld's been around for ages. I used it a bunch in my previous job, so at least 5 years ago.
<seb128> didrocks, what upstream?
<didrocks> seb128: meld's upstream
<seb128> soren, yes, I know about it but I don't do patch review so much usually
<seb128> or I do using vcs-es
<seb128> but for review those appindicator package changes that handy
<seb128> I could also put the source in bzr and bzr diff it
<soren> seb128: It's just interesting that several people have mentioned it over the last couple of days, given that it's an old project.
<soren> I forget who mentioned it yesterday.
<seb128> oh other people did?
 * soren greps through logs
<soren> Yup, over in #kernel.
<soren> Yesterday.
<soren> Funny, that.
 * mvo stil has a open bugreport to integrate it in synaptic when availalbe
<soren> mvo: Oh, for doing conffile merges?
<mvo> yes
<soren> Neat.
<mvo> it would be so nice, but I never got around to it, should be pretty trivial to do too
 * mvo will try to find a contributor for doing it :)
 * seb128 grrrrr at rsync deleting his cd iso again on ctrl-C
<pitti> seb128: do a hardlink before
<pitti> seb128: http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/scripts/rsync-desktop
<pitti> meh!
<pitti> p-distutils-extra is still on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook/daily-live/20100224.1/lucid-netbook-i386.manifest
<pitti> and it's still oversized
<didrocks> what changed it? the seed change done yesterday by stevenK was on [armel] only
<didrocks> (apart from the bluez and rhythmbox plugin things)
<pitti> didrocks: I fixed rb-u1-music-store (that depended on it)
<pitti> but now that new version is on that CD, and it's still there
<pitti> apt-cache rdepends python-distutils-extra only has two pacakges
<seb128> pitti, thank you!
 * pitti scratches head
 * pitti rsyncs desktop CD to try
<didrocks> hum, right, and no rdepends are installed (promissed, I didn't add Quickly to the netbook ;))
<pitti> erm, netbook
<pitti> didrocks: I already checked that
<pitti> germinate doesn't say anything either
<pitti> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/netbook.lucid/rdepends/python-distutils-extra/python-distutils-extra
<pitti> \o/
<didrocks> pitti: new size is ok after rebuild? :)
<pitti> udisks is back to two thin light blue CPU bars, hardly noticeable
<pitti> didrocks: rebuild is still ongoing
<pitti> now I need to get this patch past David
<didrocks> congrats for udisks :-)
<pitti> ♪ another one bites the dust ♫
 * didrocks hugs pitti
<seb128> pitti, is there any iso respin now or scheduled?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - what did you do to udisks?
<pitti> seb128: netbook is ongoing, server is scheduled
<seb128> pitti, would a gnome-bluetooth upload be disruptive?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I deferred the initial ata smart check by half a minute; no need to do this during boot, when everything needs both CPU and IO
<chrisccoulson> ah, that makes sense
<pitti> seb128: depends on how much regression potential it has
<seb128> pitti, well it's only bluetooth ui, how much that can break? ;-)
<seb128> ie I wouldn't consider gnome-bluetooth broken being an alpha blocker anyway
<chrisccoulson> ooh, i've got access to canonicaladmin.com now
<seb128> pitti, it's an appindicator port but it's a fairly trivial one
<pitti> seb128: no, but if it causes crashes on startups it's not a nice experience on the alpha, and will get us lots of bugs, etc.
<pitti> seb128: TBH I'd wait with that until after a3
<seb128> ok :-(
 * seb128 hates alpha weeks
<pitti> didrocks: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook/daily-live/20100224.2/lucid-netbook-i386.manifest
<pitti> didrocks: it's gone now, but still oversized
<didrocks> and more than a little oversized :/
<didrocks> well, language packs seem to be the same than yesterday
 * didrocks makes a diff against manifest
<pitti> didrocks: 23.1 against 24.2?
<pitti> (23.1 was the last good one)
<didrocks> yes
<didrocks> pitti: nothing really noticeable: the bluez-utils + bluetooth stuff, rhythymbox-ubuntuone-plugins and its depends (python-ubuntuone, libubuntuone). The rest is only new package version
<didrocks> (maybe we should have a manifest with the size of the packages as a third column)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, pitti: bug #526747
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 526747 in indicator-applet "battery applet popup is empty" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526747
<seb128> there is a 2 liners fix there
<seb128> if you want to do an update or queue that next time you do gpm changes
<seb128> it's a bug in the gpm appindicator patch
<pitti> didrocks: som, *puzzled*
<pitti> s/som/so/
<didrocks> pitti: I've just sync the new iso, I'm looking at the new packages first
<didrocks> if not, there is one updated package which is *big*
<pitti> right
<pitti> didrocks: woudl you mind investigating this? I need to do some server ISO juggling
<didrocks> pitti: sure :-)
 * pitti hugs didrocks, merci
 * didrocks hugs pitti back
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - thanks, i'll take a look at the gpm patch
<chrisccoulson> it looks like i'm going to be spending more time on gpm later anyway ;)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks
<pitti> didrocks: any luck yet? If not, we'll just declare the one as alpha-3 and document it in the release notes that you need to use an USB stick
<didrocks> pitti: sorry, I was just ensuring that the ubiquity installer create the wallpaper on live mode first. Now that it's ok, let me reboot and make some tries
<pitti> didrocks: oh, so the caching works?
<didrocks> pitti: if installing in live mode, right. Apparently, not in autoinstall mode
<pitti> didrocks: maybe talk to Keybuk and ask him to check the caching after an auto-install? (you know  much more how this works now, sorry for delegating)
<pitti> didrocks: nevermind :)
<didrocks> :)
<TeTeT> asac: I just installed network-manager 0.8-0ubuntu4~nmt4 from the PPA and my wireless connection broke. the nm-applet icon is spinning all the time. starting it with --no-daemon I get a usage info from dhclient
<asac> ouch
<baptistemm> yeah gnome-user-share release
<chrisccoulson> cool
<baptistemm> IT IS FOR ME !!!IT IS FOR ME !!!IT IS FOR ME !!!IT IS FOR ME !!!
<baptistemm> :)
<baptistemm> chrisccoulson, I was joking, if you want to do it, you can go
<TeTeT> asac: in git log it says     Merge remote branch 'origin/dhcp6', maybe this is where the problem comes from - just a wild guess
<seb128> baptistemm, it's for nobody we are frozen for alpha today
<seb128> ;-)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - if you have 5 minutes, would you be able to verify that gnome-user-share is not in the ubuntu-desktop packageset (I would do that myself, but i can't run edit_acl.py from work). if it's not in that packageset, i will ask cjwatson about it this afternoon
<baptistemm> as this is the 1st release since 2.28.x, there should a bunch of new changes, like a new share bar in ~/Public
<chrisccoulson> it has a nautilus extension now?
<seb128> sucks
<seb128> we might not want to update for lucid
<seb128> stop adding things which are init-ed at login...
<chrisccoulson> we'd need to review the impact on login time
<chrisccoulson> yeah
<baptistemm> chrisccoulson, does it requires to be an extensions ?
<chrisccoulson> baptistemm: yeah. those bars are usually from nautilus extensions
<baptistemm> there is no way to register tha through dbus
<chrisccoulson> so, i suspect it installs its own extension now
<chrisccoulson> i just checked the git log
<chrisccoulson> it's definately got a nautilus extension now
<asac> TeTeT: i asked cypthermox to check that
<asac> will upgrade later today to daily again ... then i will see too ;)
<baptistemm> chrisccoulson, perhaps you can just patch to disable the extension
<TeTeT> asac: good luck
<asac> TeTeT: can you paste the error you got in --no-daemon?
<TeTeT> asac: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/382930/
<baptistemm> asac, we don't use a dhcp with d-bus capabilities? (I remember to see such)
<asac> baptistemm: that was dropped long ago (intrepid?)
<baptistemm> ah okay
 * baptistemm is totally lagging in certain part
<baptistemm> thx
<asac> dhcpdbd
<asac> i think was the package name
<asac> thats gone now
<asac> TeTeT: so yes, the dhpc6 commit seems to be the best guess
<asac> i remember dan talking about our dhcp being sooo outdated
<asac> looking at code it seems to add the -S or -N option
<asac> for ip6
<asac> -       return dhclient_start (client, "-6");
<asac> +       return dhclient_start (client, "-6", info_only ? "-S" : "-N");
<asac> but not for ip4
<TeTeT> in nm-dhcp-dhclient.c
<asac> right
<TeTeT> asac: our dh_client doesn't seem to understand either
<TeTeT> asac: I compile one without the -S and -N and test it
<TeTeT> asac: seems I can'\t build it anymore, gtk-doc is missing
<asac> TeTeT: how are you building?
<TeTeT> asac: in the upstream source, copied the debian directory from ubuntu-head and then 'debuild -b -uc -us'
<TeTeT> asac: building now from our apt-get source network-manager base instead of upstream
<TeTeT> asac: doesn't work for me, still the same error, hope I did build it right
<asac> strange
<asac> thats the same version that biult on the builders?
<asac> TeTeT: ?
<TeTeT> asac: yes, I've built it, but the problem with dhclient does not go away
<asac> ok .thats what you mean
<asac> TeTeT: from configure:
<asac> +               AC_MSG_CHECKING(for dhclient)
<asac> +               # NM only works with ISC dhclient - other derivatives don't have
<asac> +               # the same userland.  NM also requires dhclient 4.x since older
<asac> +               # versions do not have IPv6 support.
<asac> so ... we need newer dhclent
<asac> or ... try dhcpcd
<asac> --with-dhcpcd=yes
<asac> in rulesa
<TeTeT> asac: ok, I give it a try
<pitti> chrisccoulson: sorry, was off for lunch; looking
<pitti> chrisccoulson: g-u-s has no uploaders at all; this needs to be fixed by cjwatson
<chrisccoulson> pitti - thanks :)
<chrisccoulson> i'll ping cjwatson about that then. it would be useful if i could upload it again
<pitti> chrisccoulson: just done
<pitti> (the ping)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - thanks:)
<TeTeT> asac: doesn't seem to work with dhcpcd and without dhclient - I have to give a class in 30 minutes, so I will continue testing tomorrow
<asac> TeTeT: guess you also have to say: --with-dhclient=no ... if you already did that then thats bad luck ;)
<asac> have to think about it
<asac> probably have to update dhcp in the daily ppa for now
<asac> but i hope for dhcpcd atm ;)
<pitti> seb128, kenvandine: seems we currently get flooded with indicator patches; ok for you if I fan them out between the three of us, for review and applying?
<seb128> pitti, yes, that was the idea when I asked them to assign the team rather than to kenvandine
<pitti> ok, fine
<seb128> bah
<seb128> gwibber crashes on start on current a3 image for me
<seb128> as do desktopcouch-service
<kenvandine> hey guys
<kenvandine> seb128, i have a fix for that
<pitti> kenvandine: good morning!
<seb128> kenvandine, seems to bug #519557
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 519557 in gwibber "gwibber-service crashed with DBusException in call_blocking()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/519557
<kenvandine> rather a work around for desktopcouch being slow to start at boot
<seb128> and bug #525542
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 525542 in desktopcouch "desktopcouch-service crashed with BadArgumentsError in __init__()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/525542
 * kenvandine looks
<seb128> hey kenvandine
<kenvandine> pitti, that is what i was working on last night :)
<seb128> bug #519558
<ubottu> Bug 519558 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/519558 is private
<kenvandine> have seen bug #525542 yet though
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 525542 in desktopcouch "desktopcouch-service crashed with BadArgumentsError in __init__()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/525542
<seb128> I get it on today's livecd booted on the mini with an usb key
<seb128> when I tried to open "broadcast account" I think
<seb128> yeah
<kenvandine> the bad admin account thing?
<seb128> it does it every time
<seb128> dunno what you are talking about ;-)
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> 519558
<seb128> just open the me menu and pick broadcast account
<seb128> bug #
<seb128> bah
<seb128> ah
<seb128> I get all 3 crashes together
<kenvandine> ok
<pitti> right same here (gwibber crashes)
<seb128> every time I try to open gwibber
<kenvandine> seb128, from the live image right?
<seb128> yes
<kenvandine> ok, i'll boot the live image this morning
<kenvandine> i have a fix to handle gracefully waiting for desktopcouch to start
<kenvandine> which seems pretty reliable
<kenvandine> but it feels like a real hack
<pitti> kenvandine: increase the d-bus timeout?
<didrocks> pitti: so, I've made a script to get the size of each package as well and runned it in today and yesterday's image: http://people.canonical.com/~didrocks/ubuntu-netbook/
<kenvandine> can you do that for service activation?
<pitti> kenvandine: it's not related to activation as such
<didrocks> pitti: I can't find anything noticeable looking at the default. At most, we should have get something like 2MB
<kenvandine> pitti, i think it actually is
<pitti> didrocks: weird
<pitti> kenvandine: well, of course activation causes the call to take much longer
<pitti> but from an API POV activiation is invisible
<kenvandine> i'll look at that
<seb128> kenvandine, well 525542 indicates desktopcouch crashes
<kenvandine> my hack was to catch the exception and try again
<didrocks> pitti: are there any additional files uninstalled on the live, out of any package?
<seb128> kenvandine, so it's not a waiting to start issue
<kenvandine> yeah, that isn't related
<seb128> kenvandine, I doubt it's a start race...
<kenvandine> i agree
<seb128> kenvandine, I've waiting at least 5 minutes between tries
<kenvandine> not sure what that is
<nigelb> seb128: upstream rhythmbox helped me out, they said --debug is too much to be asked for every bug report
<kenvandine> seb128, i'll make sure chad looks at that
<seb128> nigelb, see ;-)
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<nigelb> hehe, so I'm going with just nonstandard gconf data
<nigelb> seb128: how do you want me to do this? debdiff or request a bzr merge?
<seb128> as you prefer
<seb128> just put the bzr url in the bug you opened
<seb128> or update the same bzr location
<seb128> easier
<nigelb> I'll update the same bzr location
<thekorn> hi, which netbook launcher should be used in today's version of UNE, the classical netbook-launcher or netbook-launcher-efl?
<didrocks> thekorn: netbook-launcher if you have a 3D driver and hw, then n-l-efl should be launched as a fallback if you don't have it
<thekorn> didrocks, ah, ok, this explains why I have different launcher in kvm and real hardware, thanks
<didrocks> thekorn: it just show it works ;)
<thekorn> ok, one bug I don't need to file, let's find some more ... :)
<didrocks> thekorn: let's say for each bug you file and I fix, you implement one of the missing feature in LP API I need? ;)
<pitti> seb128: hm, the gsd/libgnomekbd ones are pretty intrusive :(
<thekorn> didrocks, deal!
<didrocks> :)
<pitti> thekorn: oh, does the efl launcher actually work for you?
<pitti> it just crashes for me in kvm
<seb128> pitti, yes :-(
<thekorn> pitti, yes, it works on real hardware (eeepc) but crashes when shutting it down,
<thekorn> but on kvm it indeed crashes
<pitti> it crashes on startup for me; I don't have any launcher at all
<pitti> ah, ok
 * pitti fixes the lucid apport retracer chroots
<thekorn> right, no launcher in kvm
<thekorn> what do you prefere? should I reopen old bugs (bug 277133) or create a new one?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277133 in payson "text under icons wraps badly in netbook-launcher" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277133
<pitti> personally I prefer reopening old bugs, unless it's not 100% clear that they are identical, or the old bug has two million duplicates and 200 comments, so that working with it is impractical
<pitti> but since it's didrocks's bug, it's his call :)
<didrocks> thekorn: pitti: it's not the same based code, right for launcher < karmic?
<didrocks> base*
<didrocks> njpatel: ^
<pitti> when in doubt, open a new one rather
<didrocks> if it's not the same, I prefer a new bug :)
<pitti> duplication is much easier than cloning
<didrocks> thekorn: just ensure it's not one related to bug #459367
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 459367 in netbook-remix-launcher "Menu anomalies for categories with >= 8 rows" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/459367
<didrocks> thekorn: if you want to have a look at my high priority bug, you can find them at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNE/lucid-bugs
<didrocks> pitti: found the cause of the CD oversize
<thekorn> great page, looks like alot of work ;)
<didrocks> thekorn: just hope to be able to empty it before lucid's release :)
<didrocks> pitti: it's not on the squashfs system. It's in pool/main/l (there are now the linux/ linux-firmware/ and lupin/ directories)
<pitti> ooh
<thekorn> I'm sure you will, UNE is going to rock!
<didrocks> and as the linux package is something like 30 MB :)
<didrocks> pitti: so, my next logical question is "where is definied the packages that goes to pool/ ? It's normally additional package not installed by default, right?
<pitti> correct, ship-live
<pitti> didrocks: none of those are in earlier CDs?
<didrocks> /mnt/iso-23/pool/main/l$ du -sh *
<didrocks> 197Klinux-wlan-ng
<didrocks> 12Klupin
<didrocks> /mnt/iso-24/pool/main/l$ du -sh *
<didrocks> 29Mlinux
<didrocks> 7,0Mlinux-firmware
<didrocks> 10Klinux-meta
<pitti> ok, lupin-support is
<didrocks> 197Klinux-wlan-ng
<didrocks> 12Klupin
<pitti> didrocks: right, diffed the two .list files
<pitti> +/pool/main/l/linux-firmware/linux-firmware_1.31_all.deb
<pitti> +/pool/main/l/linux-meta/linux-image-generic_2.6.32.14.15_i386.deb
<pitti> +/pool/main/l/linux-meta/linux-image_2.6.32.14.15_i386.deb
<pitti> +/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-2.6.32-14-generic_2.6.32-14.20_i386.deb
<didrocks> I should have started by that instead of writing the script to get the package manifest size
<didrocks> pitti: I don't see any change to the seed related to that
<pitti> no, there isn't; I asked slangasek/cjwatson in #u-release
<didrocks> (well, not sure what the supported file is really about, but well ;))
<didrocks> thanks
<pitti> didrocks: as always, cj "hero" watson fixed it
<pitti> didrocks: bug in the seeds
<pitti> didrocks: r1447 in netbook seed
<didrocks> pitti: seeing. I don't understand why we hadn't the issue before
<pitti> Processing triggers for libglib2.0-0 ...
<pitti> gio-querymodules: symbol lookup error: /tmp/tmpatgqLq/usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_variant_type_copy
<pitti> oh-uh
<seb128> needs pre-depends?
<pitti> it was just in the apport chrooots, so I can't claim that it's a real bug
<pitti> apt-get -f install cured it
<pitti> so, lucid retracers should be happy again
<pitti> fuse-utils postinst needed more permissions than fakechroot can handle
<nigelb> shouldn't this statement work for an apport hook? "attach_gconf('GconfData', 'rhythmbox')"?
<nigelb> (I'm not seeing the information attached)
<pitti> nigelb: do you import the complete apport.hookutils namespace?
<pitti> nigelb: also, the first argument needs to be the report object, not a staring
<pitti> s/staring/string/
<nigelb> pitti: oh, ah
<seb128> nigelb, looks to other installed examples
<nigelb> I did, then dont have this thingie
<nigelb> they just use gconftool -R
<seb128> source_gnome-power-manager.py:    attach_gconf(report, 'gnome-power-manager')
<seb128> there
<nigelb> ah
<nigelb> seb128: that seems to contain some usernames, passwords, shall I mask it out?
<seb128> yes please
<nigelb> :)
<nigelb> I dont seem to be able to manipulate the data to mask it when I use "attach_gconf(report, 'rhythmbox')"
<nigelb> should I go back to apport.hookutils.command_output?
<pitti> nigelb: this function creates report['GConfNonDefault']
<pitti> nigelb: so you could do the filtering on this key's value after attach_gconf()
<pitti> attach_gconf() is handy because it already filters out the default values, etc.
<nigelb> but I havent understood how to filter the attach_gconf()
<pitti> nigelb: attach_gconf(report, 'rhythmbox')
<pitti> report['GConfNonDefault'] = my_filter_function(report['GConfNonDefault'])
<nigelb> ah.  hacking this is not easy :)
<pitti> nigelb: filtering that is not any harder than calling gconftool certainly?
<nigelb> pitti: no
<pitti> nigelb: but of course you are welcome to call it directly, if it's any easier
<nigelb> I meant hacking through apport for the first time is not easy ;)
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, hiya
<pitti> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hi pitti
<seb128> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hi seb128
<rickspencer3> soooo ...
<rickspencer3> sabdfl asked us to turn the crank on more time on gwibber
<rickspencer3> kenvandine has the details
<seb128> ?
<rickspencer3> seb128, pitti how hard would it be start gwibber up say 30 seconds after boot?
<seb128> trivial
<seb128> but do we want that?
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, i filled pitti in a little last night
<rickspencer3> never bad to hear that
<pitti> rickspencer3: easy (but only if you actually have configured accounts)
<seb128> we probably have 80% of our users who don't need it
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, and sabdfl and i traded a few more emails after the one i forwarded you
<pitti> I mean, we should only start it if you have configured accounts
<rickspencer3> pitti, right
<seb128> +1
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, sabdfl did agree to that as well
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, ok, so what's the status?
<kenvandine> we want to enable it in the session if you have configured accounts
<seb128> can we start by making gwibber start and not crash on today's image? ;-)
<rickspencer3> (I would think not starting an unconfigured service would go without saying, but ... heh)
<kenvandine> it would be nice to delay start a little
<seb128> how do we turn it off?
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, can you share estimates and necessary work with what you actually agreed to with sabdfl?
<kenvandine> seb128, it would be off by default
<seb128> I've a configured account but I do not want gwibber to start
<kenvandine> uncheck it in the session :)
<seb128> ok, easy enough
<rickspencer3> or have an "autostart" preference in gwibber
<kenvandine> seb128, how would we handle delayed starts?
<seb128> so it's a 2 lines chang
<rickspencer3> in fact, it shouldn't really start until after you have a network connection, I would think
<seb128> using autostart-delay key in the desktop entry?
<kenvandine> it would be nice to have a general way of handling that
<seb128> + an autostart condition
<kenvandine> seb128, ok, so that exists?
<kenvandine> cool
<seb128> ie checking a gconf key to know if there is a configure account
<seb128> kenvandine, yeah, chrisccoulson did that this cycle
<kenvandine> excellent
<seb128> we use it to delay other things already
<kenvandine> there are two problems
<chrisccoulson> hello
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, who is that guy? why do I keep hearing his name?
<kenvandine> one, you have to check desktopcouch to see if there are accounts
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey ;-)
<chrisccoulson> my ears are burning ;)
<seb128> lol
<kenvandine> we don't want to do that :)
<kenvandine> the hack would be to write a gconf key saying it was configured
<seb128> just define a key false by default
<seb128> and make gwibber enable it
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, can you capture these points in the blueprint please?
<seb128> when you first define an account
<rickspencer3> (after discussing here)
<rickspencer3> we need a place to document it, and we need work items
<kenvandine> seb128, right, i was thinking we would just ship the autostart file as disabled (like we do now)
<kenvandine> then enable it when you configure accounts
<kenvandine> and having that delay is great :)
<seb128> that is hackish now
<seb128> it's either to tweak gconf keys in a programmatic way
<kenvandine> the problem i see with that is syncing accounts
<pitti> we shoudl start firefox by default, too
<seb128> either -> easier
<pitti> and gtkblog
<seb128> pitti, and empathy!
<kenvandine> seb128, ok
<kenvandine> hehe
<pitti> seb128: right
<chrisccoulson> pitti - and evolution
<seb128> "ready to use"
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<seb128> let's autostart eveything installed
<chrisccoulson> then it will take 10 minutes to log in....
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<seb128> if we installed things that's to use those ;-)
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, can i just add this to the existing sfts blueprint?
<pitti> and bughugger!
<kenvandine> haha
<kenvandine> don't forget photobomb :)
<pitti> kenvandine: please do (sfts)
<kenvandine> anyway...
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, that's what I meant, yeah
<kenvandine> we would need a way to do the same thing to enable it to start if it has synced accounts from u1
<kenvandine> which i just don't know if there is a sane way to do that
<kenvandine> i think we need to just punt on that, and first time you run gwibber and it sees there are configured accounts and the key isn't set... enable it
<kenvandine> pitti, about the dbus timeout... got an example how to set the timeout?
<kenvandine> i can't find any docs on that...
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine: you want to use a timeout other than the default 25s for dbus calls?
<kenvandine> is it 25s?
<kenvandine> it is failing faster than that
<kenvandine> for service activation, it needs to start desktopcouch
<kenvandine> and if you start it in your session, it fails frequently
<chrisccoulson> it's 25 seconds by default, but we've had issues with this before
<chrisccoulson> how long does it take to fail?
 * kenvandine glances at the log
<chrisccoulson> we seem to be having lots of issues with activation right now....
<kenvandine> about 2s
<chrisccoulson> hmmmmm
<sabdfl> ah, you guys rock, you know that? :-)
<kenvandine> hey sabdfl :)
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine: is the service name claimed before registering the object you're trying to communicate with?
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, if i let it wait about 10s it works fine
<kenvandine> i don't think so
<seb128> sabdfl, hey, thanks ;-)
<kenvandine> obj = dbus.SessionBus().get_object("org.desktopcouch.CouchDB", "/")
<kenvandine> cdb = dbus.Interface(obj, "org.desktopcouch.CouchDB")
<kenvandine> cdb.getPort()
<kenvandine> fails in about 2s
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine - what happens on the desktop couch side? (which I assume is what you're trying to communicate with)
<kenvandine> yeah
 * kenvandine hasn't looked at that code
<kenvandine> one sec
<chrisccoulson> does it claim the name on the session  bus first
<chrisccoulson> and then register the object "/"
<chrisccoulson> i've got a feeling it's racy if you do it in that order
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> ah!
<chrisccoulson> could you try swapping that?
<kenvandine>         bus_name = dbus.service.BusName("org.desktopcouch.CouchDB",
<kenvandine>                      bus=dbus.SessionBus())
<kenvandine>         self.death = death
<kenvandine>         dbus.service.Object.__init__(self, object_path="/", bus_name=bus_name)
<kenvandine> wait... how do you swap that?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm just wondering how to do that
<chrisccoulson> i'm sure it's possible to claim a temporary name, register an object and then change your name later on
<kenvandine> seems you have to have the bus_name first
<chrisccoulson> i haven't tried it though
<kenvandine> you can change the name
<kenvandine> not sure how... but can find out
<chrisccoulson> that might be the way to do it
<kenvandine> i bet this would fix lots of the problems people are having with desktopcouch
<kenvandine> aquarius, you have any experience with that?
<kenvandine> not sure how much of a dbus guru you are :)
<chrisccoulson> i don't know if that's your issue there though, but i think dbus will consider the service activated once the bus name appears
<kenvandine> yeah, it kind of makes sense
<chrisccoulson> so, if that happens before you've registered the object you're interested in, i'd expect it to be an issue
<aquarius> kenvandine, I am in no way a D-Bus guru. Every time I need to use it I have to go back to the tutorial...
<kenvandine> and the tutorial is very bare
<kenvandine> there is definately a problem with desktopcouch starting with dbus activation
<aquarius> you ain't kiddin'.
 * kenvandine is digging in 
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine: we have a similar issue with udisks too, so i'd be interested to know how to fix it ;)
<kenvandine> haha
<kenvandine> :)
<aquarius> so activation notices that you've claimed your name on the bus and then calls you before you've registered an object?
<aquarius> that's dense.
<kenvandine> aquarius, we don't know for sure
<kenvandine> that is chrisccoulson's speculation
<chrisccoulson> aquarius: i'm guessing that's how it worls, but i'm not sure
<aquarius> that suggests that absolutely everyone who uses activation ought to do this temporary-name shuffle, or they'd surely get the same problem?
<chrisccoulson> aquarius: possibly, but i'm only speculating at the moment
<chrisccoulson> we keep getting activation issues though
<aquarius> *nod* I certainly agree there seems to be an activation problem
 * kenvandine looks at some C code for examples
<aquarius> I'm just puzzled by how everyone in the world isn't bitten by this, if you really have to do the hot-shoe-shuffle with temporary names
<mclasen> chrisccoulson: there's been a number of activation-related fixes in dbus recently
<mclasen> but yes, those races also need squashing
<chrisccoulson> mclasen: thanks. have you been noticing issues too?
<aquarius> what's the best way of trying to debug an activation issue?
<mclasen> there were issues with reloading configuration dropping pending activations
<mclasen> and issues with activating things that daemonize
<pitti> kenvandine: oh, does the couchdb thing daemonize? it shouldn't
<pitti> I had all sorts of trouble with that when I tried that years ago
<kenvandine> aquarius, does it?
 * kenvandine thinks CardinalFang should hang out in #ubuntu-desktop so we could leave aquarius alone :)
<chrisccoulson> mclasen: yeah, we've had issues with things which daemonize in the past (system-tools-backends being one of them)
<kenvandine> speak of the devil :)
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, does desktopcouch daemonize?
<kenvandine> i don't think it does
<chrisccoulson> mclasen - our main issue right now is bug 521481, which seems to be related to udisks activation
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 521481 in gnome-disk-utility "gvfs-gdu-volume-monitor crashed with SIGSEGV in gdu_pool_get_presentables()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/521481
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, er, when one calls the getPort() dbus call, programs are started by something that is daemonized, the DBus daemon.
<kenvandine> yeah, but desktopcouch-service doesn't daemonize
<kenvandine> right?
<mclasen> chrisccoulson: yeah, we thought we had that nailed with the reload fixes, but it is still around
<CardinalFang> It does not detach from dbus daemon, no.
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> so that isn't the issue
<aquarius> kenvandine, the couchdb process we start gets started as daemonised. desktopcouch-service *itself* doesn't daemonise, though
<CardinalFang> I don't think it's allowed to, but I'm not certain about that.
<chrisccoulson> mclasen - yeah. that one gets lots of duplicates
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, when using a getPort() call to start desktopcouch, we are see frequent failures if done at session start
<kenvandine> and looking at the gwibber logs, it is failing in about 2s
<kenvandine> the timeout should be 25s
<CardinalFang> Huh.  I found a problem lately where I had set couchdb log file to a place I couldn't write to, and startup failed about the same way as that.
<LaserJock> didrocks: has the idea of replacing FF with epiphany or something lighter (chromium) for UNE been considered that you know of?
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, chrisccoulson speculates it might be a problem with claiming the name on the bus before registering the object
<kenvandine> but it looks silly, since you need a bus_name to register the object
<CardinalFang> Yeah, I'm trying to parse that.
<kenvandine> so if that was the case, we would need to claim a temp name, then register the object
<kenvandine> then... change the name
<didrocks> LaserJock: we discussed it but no decision has been taken. Let's see at lucid UDS
<didrocks> lucid+1 UDS :)
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, which seems like a real hack
<LaserJock> didrocks: I noticed that chromium is much faster start up, but uses a lot more memory so I'm not sure that makes them even :-)
<LaserJock> didrocks: but epiphany seems to be really making headway, and is more tightly integrated
<didrocks> LaserJock: it's too late and too controversial for lucid anyway, let's see in +1 when the time comes :)
<LaserJock> didrocks: sure sure, I was not thinking for Lucid at all, I just wondered if it had been discussed before
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, Okay, I'm trying to see how something might be out of order.  aquarius, PortAdvertser class, in __init__(), we call dbus.service.Objext.__init__().  But the methods we're exporting are decorated with dbus.service.method .  Isn't the decorator run at compile time, and __init__ only at instance-creation time?
<CardinalFang> aquarius, I do not know if that is a problem.  Just fishing.
<aquarius> hrm.
<aquarius> I...am not sure.
<CardinalFang> Me either.  Probably a blind alley.
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, are there no useful log files of that happening?
<LaserJock> didrocks: I was able to change icon sizes last night, but I don't know how to change the size of the container for the categories
<didrocks> LaserJock: I don't have the time to look at that before tomorrow, I saw yesterday it was in the same file
<LaserJock> didrocks: ok, I'll keep digging around then
<didrocks> LaserJock: if you need more help tomorrow, do not hesitate to ask
<LaserJock> didrocks: is ubuntu-netbook-default-settings in bzr somewhere?
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, hang on let me reproduce and get a log
<CardinalFang> aquarius, confirmed, decorators run when the class is parsed.
<didrocks> LaserJock: lp:ubuntu/ubuntu-netbook-default-settings
<aquarius> CardinalFang, but d-bus can't start exporting those methods until __init__ is run, because we're not on the bus at that point
<james_w> what's the bug number?
<james_w> I fixed an activation issue a few months ago, so might be able to help
<chrisccoulson> james_w - we're still seeing the same issue with devicekit-disks / udisks
<CardinalFang> aq: The Python DBus tut has exactly our code, too.
<chrisccoulson> it never really went away, even after the issue you fixed a few months back
<james_w> chrisccoulson: is my fix in the dbus package?
<chrisccoulson> james_w - yeah, it's in there
<LaserJock> didrocks: I'm assuming bug #524333 is just adding vlc to the maximus exclude_class?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 524333 in ubuntu-netbook-remix-default-settings "VLC Full Page" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524333
<chrisccoulson> james_w - as long as we're talking about the same fix though ;)
<chrisccoulson> (the timeout issue)
<james_w> yeah
<chrisccoulson> yeah, we've got that fix
<james_w> that rules out one thing then
<didrocks> LaserJock: right :)
<didrocks> LaserJock: hence the "good and easy opportunity" :)
<LaserJock> didrocks: ok, I'll do that one and onboard
<didrocks> LaserJock: sweet, thanks!
<james_w> chrisccoulson: can you reproduce?
<LaserJock> didrocks: yeah, I thought I'd start with some low-hanging fruit
<james_w> chrisccoulson: there's no xsession-errors on that bug
<didrocks> LaserJock: that's the good way, indeed
<james_w> kenvandine: what's the actual error you get when you make the call?
<james_w> straight timeout error?
<chrisccoulson> james_w - is there a bug number?
<kenvandine> james_w, i don't think so
<chrisccoulson> heh, bug 527112 is useful
<kenvandine> reproducing in a VM
<james_w> chrisccoulson: the udisks one from mario
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 527112 in ubuntuone-client "xx" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527112
<james_w> bug 521481
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 521481 in gnome-disk-utility "gvfs-gdu-volume-monitor crashed with SIGSEGV in gdu_pool_get_presentables()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/521481
<LaserJock> didrocks: I guess we don't want to get crazy with it, but what about Tomboy?
<chrisccoulson> james_w - i've never recreated that bug, but it still gets people reporting it
<chrisccoulson> the only way for gdu_pool_new to return NULL is if the dbus call fails somehow
<james_w> yeah
<james_w> I want to know what error dbus is sending back
<james_w> it will give some clue as to how dbus is seeing the failure to activate
<didrocks> LaserJock: hem, let me think and have a try
<kenvandine> i think in the desktopcouch case it is desktopcouch tracebacks, like the find_port failure
<didrocks> LaserJock: yeah, it seems logical, right
<kenvandine> but if you give it plenty of time to start up, it never fails
<kenvandine> plenty meaning 8-10s
<kenvandine> so it is like it responds to the name, but it isn't ready to respond
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, i guess the problem probably is more related to getPort failing
<james_w> right
<kenvandine> so perhaps it doesn't wait long enough for couch to start
<james_w> so don't create a dbus.service.BusName
<james_w> until you are ready to handle everything
<james_w> that's what dbus watches for
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, ^^
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine: so, that sort of confirms my earlier theory
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> so that creates the name first thing on init
<james_w> either that or have the method call block until it is ready if that is possible
<kenvandine> oh... interesting
<kenvandine> find_port is the call that tries starting couch
<CardinalFang> james_w, kenvandine, okay.  Fortuitously, I have a branch that should already do this right.
<CardinalFang> aquarius, ^ I'm not magical, I promise.
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, can i test your branch?
<aquarius> CardinalFang, !
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, Give me two minutes to upload.
<chrisccoulson> mclasen - you might be interested in the comments from james_w in the scrollback there
<aquarius> CardinalFang, you've already done the work for this even though you didn't know it was needed? that's a useful talent :)
<kenvandine> thx
<chrisccoulson> that might be what causes the udisks activation problem too
<james_w> chrisccoulson: that's why I want to see the xsession-errors, if it's a timeout error you get then it's likely a different issue
<kenvandine> the name gets claimed on __init__ but the underlying service it needs to start doesn't start until we call the method
<CardinalFang> aquarius, part of the get_port through DBus cleanup that's occupied my week.
<chrisccoulson> james_w - i'll try and find that from a later report.
<james_w> chrisccoulson: thanks
<mclasen> chrisccoulson: I'm pretty sure that udisks does things in the right order
<chrisccoulson> mclasen - in devicekit-disks (i assume udisks does the same), it claims the service name and then registers the object you're trying to communicate with
<aquarius> CardinalFang, aha, yeah
<chrisccoulson> that's the wrong way round isn't it?
<mclasen> chrisccoulson: talk to david, I'd say
<chrisccoulson> mclasen: will do. thanks
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, this is *not* reviewed yet.  Caveat Bzrker.
<CardinalFang> lp:~cmiller/desktopcouch/get_port_through_dbus
<james_w> CardinalFang: care to propose that for merging so that we could easily look at the diff
<james_w> ?
<james_w> you can use the "Extra options" to set it as Work In Progress if it's not ready for review yet
<CardinalFang> james_w, Proposed.
<james_w> thanks
<james_w> CardinalFang: that should help indeed
<james_w> CardinalFang: it's still taking the bus name before creating the object, but that's less likely to be an issue with it starting couch up front
<jcastro> seb128: do we have a page somewhere that outlines what kind of hardware support rhythmbox has?
<seb128> no
<CardinalFang> james_w, Do I not need the bus name already before I can init the object?   Maybe there's a Object.set_bus() or something  ....  /me looks
<james_w> CardinalFang: did you read the docstring for Object.__init__() ?
<james_w>             `bus_name` : dbus.service.BusName or None
<james_w>                 Represents a well-known name claimed by this process. A
<james_w>                 reference to the BusName object will be held by this
<james_w>                 Object, preventing the name from being released during this
<james_w>                 Object's lifetime (unless it's released manually).
<james_w> so you can just do self.bus_name in your class, rather than having Object do it for you
<CardinalFang> james_w, I don't see that the member name is the same as the arg name, yet.  Also, it seems I need a dbus.connection.Connection instance instead.
<james_w> CardinalFang: you can still use dbus.SystemBus() to get the connection
<james_w> self.conn = dbus.SystemBus()
<james_w> self.death = death
<james_w> dbus.service.Object.__init__(self, object_path="/", conn=self.conn)
<CardinalFang> Okay.  I meant as param to Object.__init__.  """Either conn or bus_name is required"""
<james_w> slef.bus_name = dbus.service.BusName("org.desktopcouch.CouchDB", bus=self.conn)
<CardinalFang> Cool.
<rickspencer3> seb128, kenvandine how is csd looking? still buggy?
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, better... sort of
<kenvandine> now i actually get a timeout error from dbus starting the service :)
<seb128> rickspencer3, good from there
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, i think much better
<kenvandine> seb128 knows more
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, so i definately think it is an improvement... but still something not quite right
<rickspencer3> great to hear
<rickspencer3> thanks seb128 kenvandine
<seb128> rickspencer3, there is one small bug where decoration are displayed where they should not
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<rickspencer3> ok
<seb128> rickspencer3, otherwise things look good
<james_w> kenvandine: is the timeout in 25s, or much shorter?
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, Hah.  That's not better.
<kenvandine> haha...
<kenvandine> ok, added some logging
<kenvandine> it is getting the timeout error in 2s
<kenvandine> org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name :1.284 was not provided by any .service files
<kenvandine> not timeout
<kenvandine> service unknown
<kenvandine> hummm
<kenvandine> wtf!
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, james_w: that is really strange
<james_w> kenvandine: what's the call that is triggering it?
<kenvandine> obj = dbus.SessionBus().get_object("org.desktopcouch.CouchDB", "/")
<kenvandine> cdb = dbus.Interface(obj, "org.desktopcouch.CouchDB")
<kenvandine> port = cdb.getPort()
<kenvandine> i shouldn't need to restart dbus?
<james_w> nope
<james_w> it's making a call on a unique name
<kenvandine> the service file is installed
<kenvandine> and looks correct
<james_w> or, we're getting confused and this is not actually triggered by the getPort call, but by something the daemon is doing in response to that
<kenvandine> no it is
<kenvandine> i just put mine in a try except and printed the exception
<kenvandine> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/383124/
<kenvandine> log output is
<kenvandine> 2010-02-24 12:02:28,784 - Gwibber GNOME Client - INFO - KEN: Before calling DC
<kenvandine> 2010-02-24 12:02:36,380 - Gwibber GNOME Client - ERROR - Failed to connect to desktopcouch, org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name :1.291 was not provided by any .service files
<kenvandine> so in under 2s it fails with ServiceUnknown
<james_w> yes
<kenvandine> and desktopcouch is actually not started
<james_w> but if it is actually trying to call a method on :1.291 then that is expected
<kenvandine> before it did eventually start
<kenvandine> true
<james_w> kenvandine: so, it may be you have something on the bus at org.desktopcouch.CouchDB when you call get_object and it then leaves the bus before you call the method on it
<james_w> kenvandine: do a dbus-monitor --system while running the code again please
<kenvandine> james_w, CardinalFang: a reboot did wonders
<james_w> cool
<CardinalFang> I don't want to hear that.
<james_w> the follow_name_owner_changes parameter to dbus.bus.BusConnection.get_object is what led me to that idea
<james_w> I think it may want to be false for interactions with desktopcouch
<kenvandine> so now at boot, it starts in 9s
<kenvandine> and gwibber waits patiently for it
<kenvandine> no idea why dbus needed a restart to find the service
<kenvandine> james_w, name changes aren't a problem for us
<kenvandine> desktopcouch restarting doesn't break gwibber
<kenvandine> afaict anyway :)
<james_w> if you only call getPort once then you are ok
<james_w> apart from the race I highlighted above
<kenvandine> james_w, i might have missed that race you mentioned
<kenvandine> can you repo?
<kenvandine> repeat?
<kenvandine> my laptop overheated again...
<james_w> <james_w> kenvandine: so, it may be you have something on the bus at org.desktopcouch.CouchDB when you call get_object and it then leaves the bus before you call the method on it
<james_w> I haven't confirmed it's actually an issue, and it could be seen as a bug in the bindings
<kenvandine> oh, like desktopcouch crashes?
<kenvandine> ok, in my VM desktopcouch start time (time to respond to getPort) has varied between 6 and 13s when starting in the session
<kenvandine> in my sampling of 10 logins of my VM
<kenvandine> and killing gwibber, couch and friends and starting gwibber
<james_w> dropping caches?
<kenvandine> getPort responds in about a second
<kenvandine> it was with reboots
<kenvandine> seems to be working well, still slower than i would like
<kenvandine> but deferring it a bit should make it start fast
<kenvandine> at least no apport crash dialogs :)
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, ^^^
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, so in my testing no very little code review... big thumbs up from me :)
<kenvandine> s/no/and
<CardinalFang> Hrm.  Thanks, kenvandine.
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, i would buy you at least 3 beers if you can make desktopcouch start faster :)
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine: did you fix the dbus issue yet?
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, this branch does
<chrisccoulson> ( i was afk and haven't checked the scrollback yet)
<kenvandine> lp:~cmiller/desktopcouch/get_port_through_dbus
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine: excellent :)
<chrisccoulson> right, home time for me now
<chrisccoulson> bbl
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, later
 * kenvandine goes to lunch... bbiab
<seb128> kenvandine, desktopcouch crashes the same way on the installed system
<seb128> same argument error
<seb128> when trying to join admin_username admin_password
<seb128> could it be a missing depends or init?
<didrocks> pitti: do I had the bg wallpaper extra work as a WI somewhere? (the one with "ubiquity doesn't use gnome-destkop in install mode, so no cache and we are screwed" and the second "netbook-launcher doesn't use gnome-desktop to draw the bg")
<didrocks> not sure about 1/ apart again from the hakish way
<seb128> kenvandine, ok, gotcha
<seb128> kenvandine, it's an issue when there is no gnome-keyring available
<DanEngholm> Hi.  I'm having what I think is a PolicyKit problem.  I've exhausted all other resources and could really use some help.
<rickspencer3> ah polkit
<DanEngholm> Yeah, fun stuff...
<rickspencer3> DanEngholm, I can't help you, but I know that robert_ancell, who won't be online till much later, has some experience based on his work with GDM
<DanEngholm> OK.  I can check back later.  Can you be more specific on when?
<seb128> kenvandine, still around?
<kenvandine> seb128, i am at lunch :)
<kenvandine> what's up?
<seb128> kenvandine, ok, the desktopcouchdb is a gnome-keyring issue at least partially, I will fix it
<kenvandine> oh?
<seb128> kenvandine, you should get the "do you want to create a keyring"
<kenvandine> oh!
<seb128> it happens when there is none yet
<seb128> and couchdesktop doesn't handle nicely this case
<kenvandine> why isn't that working on the live image?
<seb128> kenvandine, no keyring there or on new installs?
<kenvandine> i get that in a guest session... or at least i did in the past
<seb128> the keyring is usually created when you first run empathy or evo
<seb128> it asks then your keyring password
<seb128> you know the dialog with 2 entries to confirm the password
<kenvandine> right
<kenvandine> so that isn't working?
<seb128> anyway I've tested that the libgnomekeyring http://git.gnome.org/browse/libgnome-keyring/commit/?id=5e37e8cc09712fd8cab60e42636f260f23bacd7e change fixes it
<kenvandine> great
<kenvandine> thx
<seb128> np
<kenvandine> that probably breaks empathy too
<seb128> yes
<seb128> I tried empathy to create the keyring
<seb128> which failed too :p
<seb128> kenvandine, anyway enjoy your lunch
<kenvandine> thx
 * kenvandine goes to finish eating :)
<kenvandine> seb128, did you see that there is a desktopcouch branch that should fix up the other startup issues?
<seb128> kenvandine, I didn't follow details
<kenvandine> seems to work well :)
<seb128> cool
<chrisccoulson> good evening everyone
<didrocks> good evening chrisccoulson ;)
<chrisccoulson> hey didrocks
<chrisccoulson> have you had a good day?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: well, yeah, good but discovered that my *love* for wallpaper cache isn't finished :)
 * didrocks hugs netbook-launcher and ubiquity install mode :)
<chrisccoulson> heh ;)
<didrocks> yours? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it was ok thanks
<chrisccoulson> i'm in wind-down mode now :)
<didrocks> heh
<didrocks> time for dinner, bbl
<pitti> good night everyone!
<didrocks> have a good night pitti
<mvo> reviewing app-install-data updates is always fun, I just came accross "happydigger" - Program for cataloging archaeological finds" what a well choosen name :)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<mvo> colorname … woah
<didrocks> the description sounds clever :)
<mvo> its pretty cool
<bryceh> pitti, should we think about removing nouveau-kernel-source from the archive since we're loading it from l-b-m?
<didrocks> bryceh: so, when I use Alt + 7, I got a square around the current windows like when you press alt + tab. I have the nvidia-current package installed, any idea how to debug that? (it just happened when switching to nouveau and then to nvidia). I can't change the WM too to compiz
<bryceh> didrocks, just debug it in the usual ways
<bryceh> bbiab (lunch)
<didrocks> ok
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - have you figured out what causes your issue yet? (with alt+7)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: no, I hadn't the time to debug it. But I can't run compiz as well anymore. So, switching to the ubuntu nvidia driver package had caused those regression to me
<didrocks> I'm waiting for another user to confirm that as well
<chrisccoulson> that's a strange one
<chrisccoulson> perhaps i should try installing lucid on my desktop, which has nvidia hardware
<chrisccoulson> although, i don't think my gf would like that too much
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: heh, don't make her angry :)
<didrocks> I try to catching up with things I have to do first ;)
<chrisccoulson> does anyone here use any virtualization other than virtualbox?
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, i use kvm
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, is that quite easy to set up?
<kenvandine> no :)
<chrisccoulson> i use virtualbox on my desktop, primarily because it's quite old and other virtualization technologies suck on it
<kenvandine> not compared to virtualbox
<kenvandine> but not bad
<kenvandine> use virt-manager
<chrisccoulson> but i'm wondering if i should try something else on my laptop
<chrisccoulson> i'll have a look at virt-manager
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<kenvandine> virt-manager isn't bad
<kenvandine> UI around kvm
 * seb128 uses kvm
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - do you find it works quite well too?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> for what I do at least
<chrisccoulson> i might try setting that up on my laptop
<seb128> which is mainly testing on fresh iso boots
<seb128> and doing iso testing for milestone too
<chrisccoulson> i tried it on my desktop, but it sucks on there because my CPU doesn't have the necessary extensions
<chrisccoulson> but my laptop is obviously much newer:)
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> just activate the option in the bios
<seb128> and run kvm on an iso
<seb128> kvm -cdrom .iso
<seb128> you might want to allow some extra memory too I think the default is low
<chrisccoulson> cool, thanks
<chrisccoulson> i'll give that a try this evening :)
<jcastro> chrisccoulson: I use "testdrive" to test ubuntu things in a VM, it's a convenience wrapper around kvm
<jcastro> chrisccoulson: launchpad.net/testdrive
<jcastro> chrisccoulson: it'll update your isos, etc.
<chrisccoulson> jcastro, thanks. i'll take a look at that too
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - my menu bug is back again now
<chrisccoulson> and i've just noticed something
<seb128> oh?
<chrisccoulson> i've got 2 cache files in /usr/share/applications, with slightly different names
<chrisccoulson> one of them is updated with all the latest applications, and the other one isn't
<seb128> what names?
<chrisccoulson> i have a "desktop.en_GB.utf8.cache" and a "desktop.en_GB.UTF8.cache"
<seb128> what and the UTF is wrong?
<chrisccoulson> the UTF8 one has an application in it which i just installed, and the utf8 one doesn't
<chrisccoulson> and the application is missing from my menu
<seb128> what LC_MESSAGES do you use?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - "en_GB.utf8"
<seb128> and the user who doesn't have the bug?
<chrisccoulson> they're both using the same LC_MESSAGES, so that still doesn't explain why the user accounts were behaving differently
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - actually, i'm wrong
<seb128> you can do MENU_VERBOSE=1 gmenu-simple-editor
<chrisccoulson> the other account has "en_GB.UTF8"
<chrisccoulson> so there's the issue
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ah!
<seb128> the question is "why" now
<chrisccoulson> yeah. technically, the latter locale is not supported on my system
<chrisccoulson> "locale -a" doesn't list it
<seb128> python-gmenu.postinst is weird
<seb128> 	eval `locale|grep LC_MESSAGES`
<seb128> 	cache="/usr/share/applications/desktop.$LC_MESSAGES.cache"
<seb128> so it depends of the locale when the update runs
<seb128> and it will cache only one locale
<seb128> need to talk to pitti about that
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it seems like it should do it for all supported locales
<chrisccoulson> gdm sets the environment doesn't it?
<seb128> I was going to say that
<chrisccoulson> i'm trying to trace it back, and figure out where this bogus value comes from
<seb128> $ locale -a | grep en_ | wc -l
<seb128> 16
<seb128> *shrug*
<seb128> we should maybe create a cache dir
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I think gdm does yes
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i just grep'd for "LC_MESSAGES" in the gdm source, and it seems the greeter sets it in several places
<seb128> what Language do you have in your dmrc?
<seb128> in /var/log/gdm/<user>
<chrisccoulson> ah, i was just about to ask where my dmrc is now, as it's not at ~/.dmrc
<seb128> it has been moved which doesn't need a password to be unlocked ;-)
<seb128> +in a dir
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - my dmrc has the correct locale "en_GB.utf8"
<chrisccoulson> and the broken account has no dmrc
<chrisccoulson> time to attach gdb to the greeter now so i can work out where that value comes from
<seb128> chrisccoulson, not gdm I guess
<chrisccoulson> yeah, possibly not, seeing as dpkg has seen the bogus locale at some point too
<seb128> trying to start a session without gdm it has UTF-8
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i confirm that too
<chrisccoulson> just logging in to a console
<chrisccoulson> seb128  - it's the same on karmic though
<chrisccoulson> so perhaps the value in my dmrc is the wrong one :-/
<chrisccoulson> i'm confused now
<seb128> it's utf8 there too
<seb128> seems it's what gdm do
<chrisccoulson> so, gdm is messing up the case somewhere then
<seb128> the cache should probably handle any utf(-)8 without case
<seb128> well I've an extra "-" too on the non gdm session
<seb128> and listing the locales using locale use "utf8" too
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i get the same too
<seb128> I think the easier would be to make the cache work with any case and "-"
<seb128> rather than trying to normalize the values
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that would make sense
<seb128> iz pitti bog
<chrisccoulson> yeah, we can bug him in the morning ;)
<chrisccoulson> well, i'm glad we understand that one now
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> hey robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> seb128, hello
 * kenvandine heads out for some family time
<kenvandine> bbl
<chrisccoulson> yay, kvm is working :)
<baptistemm_> kvm is easy to setup
<baptistemm_> I used it this week end to validate LTS upgrade
<baptistemm_> wowo I have my notification area wich is moving to the left as comes and disappear the g-p-m battery icon
<seb128> hum
<seb128>       g_printerr ("Error opening %s: %m\n", device_file);
<seb128> how does that work?
<robert_ancell> seb128, yuck, what is that from?
<seb128> robert_ancell, udisks
<didrocks> hey robert_ancell, that's a long time o/
<robert_ancell> not a good sign...
<robert_ancell> didrocks, hey
<seb128> robert_ancell, there is plenty of those, but no compiler warning in the build log
<seb128> I'm not sure why
<seb128> I feel there is something I don't get
<seb128> "          g_printerr ("Error seeking to position %" G_GSSIZE_FORMAT " for %s: %m\n",
<seb128>                       pos,
<seb128>                       device_file);"
<seb128> too for example
<robert_ancell> does %m automagically get replaced with strerror(errno)
<robert_ancell> ?
<geser> seb128: %m: (Glibc  extension.)   Print output of strerror(errno). No argument is required. (from man 3 printf)
<robert_ancell> that's handy
<seb128> geser, robert_ancell: thanks
<seb128> learning every day ;-)
<chrisccoulson> heh. i didn't know that either ;)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - you're looking at udisks crashes?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, to one yes
<seb128> bug #527202
<ubottu> Bug 527202 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/527202 is private
<seb128> I though it would be something easy maybe
<seb128> often those "crash when printing an error" are a GError not set to NULL
<seb128> or similar
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - the string passed to printf not being NULL terminated is another common cause
<jcastro> kenvandine: My gwibber just crashed but apport didn't fire off. Looking in /var/crash I see a bunch of gwibber related .crash files
<jcastro> kenvandine: should I file a bug by hand or ...?
<desrt> seb128: hey?
<seb128> desrt, hello
<desrt> seb128: have you been shipping unstable glibs?
<desrt> seb128: hi :)
<seb128> desrt, yes
<desrt> sweet
<seb128> desrt, we have 2.23.4
<seb128> jcastro, double click on those in nautilus?
<desrt> so, implicitly, you'll have .24 in lucid
<seb128> jcastro, double click on those in nautilus?
<seb128> ups
<seb128> desrt, yes
<desrt> ok.  i'll try not to abuse you too much, then :)
<jcastro> seb128: I had no idea I could do that, that's awesome
<seb128> desrt, good work on gvariant btw!
<desrt> seb128: not done just yet :)
<desrt> two small parts remain
<desrt> i've already gotten email about "wtf?!? you removed varargs support?!?"
<desrt> "no.  just not landed yet."
<desrt> seb128: i guess we're really far past new package freeze?
<seb128> desrt, not far
<desrt> eh.  probably better off with a PPA anyway
<seb128> desrt, I would say that new packages in universe are non issue
<seb128> not a potential to break a lot
<desrt> i made a test coverage tool
<seb128> using a ppa works good too :-)
<desrt> ya.  i'll do that.  it's easy enough.
<desrt> it'll be approximately 4 lines worth of dh rules :p
<desrt> it's a vala (read: .c in the tarball) autotools package that depends on gtk and installs a single binary file
<desrt> even i can handle that one :)
<DanEngholm> robert_ancell: I hear you're the guy with whom I need to chat about a polkit problem I'm having.  This is bug number 485586.
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i'll put the latest gnome-user-share in to the ubuntu-desktop PPA if you want to do some benchmarks with the new nautilus extension (if i get the chance to before i go to bed)
<chrisccoulson> did you get your mini fixed btw?
<robert_ancell> DanEngholm, looking...
<DanEngholm> robert_ancell: Thanks.
<robert_ancell> bug #485586
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 485586 in policykit "PolicyKit: "Not Authorized to make changes"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/485586
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, yes
<seb128> chrisccoulson, the mini, yes
<seb128> chrisccoulson, not reinstalled yet though I'm fighting with ubiquity
<chrisccoulson> DanEngholm, perhaps you could post the output of "ck-list-sessions" to the bug report (from the session that has the issues)
<seb128> I spent my afternoon filling ubiquity crash bugs
<seb128> and waiting for new isos
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - it's good that you got it fixed now :)
<seb128> yeah ;-)
<robert_ancell> DanEngholm, so what changed when the problem started?
<seb128> bratsche, bug #527431
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 527431 in gtk+2.0 "gtk_window_set_decorated(window, FALSE) does not work when called before showing the window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527431
<seb128> bratsche, could you look at that bug?
<DanEngholm> robert_ancell: I'm not sure.  I did put /etc under Subversion control but I did it in place.  That is, all the files remained, just the .svn directories got added.  Other than that, I have no idea.
<chrisccoulson> DanEngholm - thats a known issue
<DanEngholm> Oh?
<chrisccoulson> the svn files in the seats.d folder screws up consolekit
<DanEngholm> Ah hah!
<chrisccoulson> and all local sessions get added to dynamic seats
<DanEngholm> I can easily cull them out.
<chrisccoulson> DanEngholm, just to confirm though, please run "ck-list-sessions"
<DanEngholm> Will do...  Working...
<chrisccoulson> i suspect that you are not on Seat1...
<chrisccoulson> and that is the issue
<robert_ancell> chrisccoulson, nice
<chrisccoulson> robert_ancell, yeah, it seems CK is quite fragile there
<robert_ancell> chrisccoulson, is that fixed for Lucid?
<chrisccoulson> robert_ancell, not yet AFAIK
<robert_ancell> chrisccoulson, is there a CK bug on that?
<chrisccoulson> i'll check in a bit though. i know it's fixed in it
<chrisccoulson> s/it/git
<chrisccoulson> robert_ancell, yeah, there's a bug
<DanEngholm> Posted and you're right.  Seat = 'Seat4'.
<chrisccoulson> i'll just check my bug mail
<chrisccoulson> DanEngholm, cool. thats the issue
<robert_ancell> chrisccoulson, sweet, please update bug #485586.  and we should take that change into Lucid if it is safe
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 485586 in policykit "PolicyKit: "Not Authorized to make changes"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/485586
<DanEngholm> OK.  Is the only fix now to get rid of .svn files from some director[y/ies]?
<chrisccoulson> DanEngholm, yeah. i'll tell you which folder in a second
<DanEngholm> OK.
<chrisccoulson> robert_ancell, bug 478274
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 478274 in consolekit "cannot mount usb volumes: "Not authorized", after upgrade to Karmic" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/478274
<chrisccoulson> DanEngholm, /etc/ConsoleKit/seats.d
<bratsche> seb128: Sure.
<seb128> bratsche, thanks
<chrisccoulson> DanEngholm, you will need to restart afterwards (you could try just restarting consolekit, but I wouldn't really recommend that)
<robert_ancell> chrisccoulson, nice work
<bratsche> seb128: Already fixed in my next patch.
<seb128> bratsche, good I was wondering if that was the same issue you had yesterday
<seb128> bratsche, thanks
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - OOI, did those gsd and gpm warnings in your xsession-errors go away with the latest versions?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, yes
<chrisccoulson> cool,thanks
<seb128> "GLib-CRITICAL **: g_propagate_error: assertion `src != NULL' failed"
<seb128> still get that gsd one though
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i'm going to look at that one too
<chrisccoulson> i thought i'd fixed that
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks to you for the fix ;-)
<chrisccoulson> but it seems not ;)
<seb128> what gpm change do you work on?
<seb128> just asking because I'm wondering if we should upload the gpm icon fix
<seb128> it's easy enough...
<chrisccoulson> the only other gpm change i'm looking at is gnome bug 609720
<ubottu> Gnome bug 609720 in gnome-power-manager "Can sometimes miss idle reset alarm, causing display to blank when it shouldn't do" [Normal,Assigned] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=609720
<chrisccoulson> but that's not ready yet, so we should upload the icon fix
<chrisccoulson> btw, the nautilus icon has the same issue as the gpm one
<seb128> oh?
<seb128> that's weird
<seb128> bratsche, bug #527431 have you read the new comments about vmware?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 527431 in gtk+2.0 "gtk_window_set_decorated(window, FALSE) does not work when called before showing the window" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527431
<seb128> bratsche, we might want to make sure to test those before beta
<DanEngholm> chrisccoulson: Thanks.  I'm restarting now.  Will BRB to let y'all know how it worked.
<seb128> ArneGoetje, bug #407300, does that break something?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 407300 in ubuntu-translations "/etc/gdm/Xsession breaks LANGUAGE" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407300
<seb128> not sure why you assigned it to the team now
<seb128> it has been sent upstream and with open questions
<DanEngholm> Ahhhhhh.....   All better.  Thanks!
<seb128> good night everybody
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-02-25
<chrisccoulson> DanEngholm, cool!
<DanEngholm> I've been trying to figure this out for hours and hours.  Only when told Robert about Subversion did I think, "Gee, I should have just removed all of the .svn directories.  Maybe that would have fixed it."  But it's nice to know exactly what was going on.
<DanEngholm> I'm adding a new comment to the bug.  Thanks again, Chris and Robert.
<huats> didrocks, Bug #522656
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 522656 in deskbar-applet "Update to 2.29.91" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522656
<huats> Once you have time...
<huats> robert_ancell, hey
<huats> How are you ?
<huats> What is the current workflow for a sponsoring ? do I need to subscribe a team on the bug even if a branch is attached ? If yes, I have to admit that I don't know which team to subscribe...
<huats> chrisccoulson, any idea ?
<chrisccoulson> huats - yeah, you should still subscribe sponsors for now
<chrisccoulson> i think we're still using ubuntu-main-sponsors and ubuntu-universe-sponsors at the moment
<huats> chrisccoulson, ok I wasn't sure
<huats> thanks then !
<robert_ancell> huats, hey
<huats> robert_ancell, chrisccoulson was faster :)
<chrisccoulson> huats - you might want to take a look at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2010-February/030194.html
<huats> Oh this is a mail that I need to read :)
<huats> (it is marked as such in my mailbox)
<huats> thanks chrisccoulson
<huats> I need to go to bed before my baby needs to be changed so that I can get some sleep :)
<huats> sorry to rush you guys :)
<didrocks> good morning
<thekorn> good morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey thekorn
<nigelb> hey, I've requested a merge for rhythmbox in bzr (added apport hook), can one of you guys remind seb when he comes on or look into it yourself
<didrocks> nigelb: ping him tomorrow, today it's frozen due to alpha3
<nigelb> didrocks: ah, will do. thanks :)
<thekorn> nigelb, have you tested this hook?
<nigelb> yes
<nigelb> thekorn: feel free to test it though.  I've run as much thorough tests as I can.  Plus hggdh has also tested it.
<didrocks> guten tag pitti
<pitti> Bonjour mes amis
<thekorn> nigelb, for me it looks like it will fail with a NameError if the user choose the first option
<pitti> bryceh: nouveau-kernel-source> sounds redundant indeed, and it'll be obsolete soon
<thekorn> nigelb, because attach_gconf is not defined
<nigelb> thekorn: attach_gconf is a function in apport.hookutils
<didrocks> pitti: you seem to have squeezed this:
<didrocks> 18:33:08      didrocks | pitti: do I had the bg wallpaper extra work as a WI somewhere? (the one with "ubiquity doesn't use gnome-destkop in install mode, so no cache and we are screwed" and the second "netbook-launcher doesn't use gnome-desktop to draw the bg")
<didrocks> 18:33:27      didrocks | not sure about 1/ apart again from the hakish way
<pitti> didrocks: "squeezed"? I added it to the BP yesterday, to not forget
<pitti> didrocks: I didn't follow the entire discussion; so there's no way to create the cache in ubiquity-only mode?
<thekorn> nigelb, exactly. this is why you need to either change this line to apport.hookutils.attach_gconf(....) or do a   from apport.hookutils import *
<thekorn> somewhere
<pitti> bryceh: no reverse dependencies, so I can remove it easily; just say the word
<didrocks> pitti: oh ok, as you didn't anwser yesterday and then, you said "good bye", I thought, the hl was  lost :)
<nigelb> thekorn: there is an "import apport.hookutils" line
 * pitti -> back in 15, breakfast
<nigelb> thekorn: (thats how other hooks were formatted too!)
<thekorn> nigelb, no, I don't believe you ;) show me an example :)
<nigelb> thekorn: gimme a momment
<didrocks> pitti: there are two things: We can change ubiquity to call libgnome-desktop (if we have some python binding for that) and there is n-l as well to change
<nigelb> thekorn: running lucid?
<thekorn> nigelb, sure
<nigelb> thekorn: go to /usr/share/apport/package-hooks
<nigelb> thekorn: and see the file source_totem.py
<thekorn> nigelb, that's a bad example, no attach_gconf in it, please have a look at source_gnome-panel.py or source_gnome-power-manager.py for two possible ways doing import in python
<nigelb> thekorn: but wait a minute, how did it work?
<thekorn> nigelb, don't know, how did you test it?
<nigelb> I copied the file to the /usr/share/apport/package-hooks directory and called ubuntu-bug rhythmbox
<nigelb> thekorn: so now I have to do the whole thing against with an import * ?
<thekorn> nigelb, the easiest way is to use apport.hookutils.attach_gconf(....)
<nigelb> thekorn: will there be changes today? (can I do it 2morrow)?
<thekorn> don't kow
<pitti> didrocks: why n-l?
<pitti> didrocks: so we can't just create it in the ubiquity-casper hook then?
<didrocks> pitti: the hooks are run as root
<pitti> right
<didrocks> so, we have to use the same trick that I proposed in postinst I'm afraid (to get X, etc.)
<pitti> didrocks: but we are in a much more controlled environment than during dist-upgrade on a random user configuration
<didrocks> ok, can have a try within a hook so
<pitti> didrocks: but if it's too fiddly, please ignore it
<pitti> didrocks: I added the WI as a reminder to see how much effort it is
<pitti> didrocks: initially it seemed to be trivial, like adding a new search path (/root/.cache)
<didrocks> pitti: I have all the pieces now, it's just a question of putting them together
<pitti> but if it's lots of work, nevermind
<didrocks> pitti: so, there is the second point
<didrocks> pitti: which is netbook-launcher
<didrocks> netbook-launcher doesn't use gnome-desktop to show the bg
<didrocks> and so, there is a race at start between g-s-d and n-l to show the bg
<didrocks> sometimes g-s-d wins and we have a cache
<didrocks> sometimes not, and n-l shows it
<didrocks> (and so, no cache)
<didrocks> in any case, n-l ignore g-s-d and draw the cache
<didrocks> s/cache/bg/
<baptistemm> hello
<didrocks> salut baptistemm
<pitti> didrocks: ah, that explains it
<pitti> didrocks: can't we just stop n-l from drawing the background? no need to have it done by two components?
<didrocks> pitti: yes, "the random cache file isn't there" from keybuck
<didrocks> pitti: I can give it a try, but as it's in a clutter pixbuf, not sure we won't just have a white bg
<didrocks> at least, I can try :)
<didrocks> I guess n-l-efl needs some investigation too
 * didrocks prays for the day he will be able to have one full day without "cache" nor "background" word :)
<pitti> didrocks: oh, you mean in the case where it works, both g-s-d and n-l write the background; and otherwise it's just n-l?
<pitti> didrocks: don't pray, just have it :) and ignore this topic entirely
 * pitti STFU
<didrocks> pitti: right, I think g-s-d should have some detection for "something is already drawn"
<didrocks> pitti: heh
<pitti> didrocks: I'm not sure whether it can find that out, especially if n-l isn't even using g-desktop
<didrocks> pitti: there is some function in gnome-desktop to get if something is drawn on a monitor. I thing g-s-d calls that (I'll have a look at nautilus g-s-d interaction for that)
<didrocks> well, let's remove bg drawing first
<didrocks> that's the easiest part
<seb128> hey didrocks pitti
<didrocks> salut seb128, couché pas trop tard hier, pas de hockey? ;)
<seb128> 1:30am
<seb128> just watched to 0:30 game
<seb128> didrocks, nautilus interaction, g-s-d just read the nautilus gconf ke
<seb128> key
<didrocks> seb128: oh thanks. I was thinking something more clever than that :)
<seb128> I don't think there is a smart way to know if what is on screen is the background you want
<didrocks> seb128: no, the issue is apprentely, if n-l draws the bg before g-s-d, g-s-d doesn't try even to draw it (there is no cache file which appears). I'm wondering how it can prevent g-s-d from drawing it
<seb128> are you sure it does?
<^arky^> seb128: hi, you haven't replied to this bug comment  bug 510775
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 510775 in indicator-applet "indicator applet removes shutdown menu option" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/510775
<didrocks> seb128: well, on netbook, sometimes, we don't have any cache wallpaper at all (and I don't see any call to libgnome-desktop in the show bg part), and njpatel assured that n-l draws the bg
<seb128> ^arky^, yeah, I don't look for number for other people or I would spend my week looking for dup numbers and not fix any bug in ubuntu
<didrocks> so, something should prevent g-s-d to do it, but randomly (as at other boots, the bg is there)
<seb128> didrocks, right, I've followed discussion I just say there is no reason why g-s-d doesn't display the bg too
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<didrocks> seb128: that's my only assumption for now why the "show bg" code isn't called sometime. Well, in any case, I should first fix n-l for the background part
<pitti> didrocks: so, if n-l does not _need_ to draw the bg (it might need to because it does fading, blending, or what not), then let's disable it
<seb128> hey pitti
<didrocks> that can be a first approach, right (I'm looking at the code now)
<seb128> pitti, did you real scrollback about gmenucache yesterday?
<pitti> didrocks: if it does need to draw the bg, then let's patch g-s-d to not draw it at all for n-l (since then we don't need the cache either)
<pitti> seb128: yes, I saw it
<seb128> didrocks, I would start by putting g-s-d printfs
<pitti> seb128: I agree, it should build a cache for all locales
<seb128> didrocks, in the draw background code to make sure ti's not called
<pitti> seb128: I still don't understand the .UTF-8 vs. .utf8 madness :/
<seb128> pitti, locale -a lists .utf8
<seb128> loging out of gdm does UTF-8
<pitti> right, it has always done so
<didrocks> seb128: I've put them in libgnome, part, but right, I can add them to g-s-d as well
<pitti> but until before lucid that that was an invalid format
<seb128> and .dmrc has .utf8
<seb128> pitti, could be a locale bug...
<pitti> seb128: I think it's a transition
<pitti> seb128: but anyway, I know what I'll do
<seb128> pitti, want to assign the bug to you?
<pitti> seb128: in the caching code and cache generator I'll just s/UTF-8/utf8/, and always use the normalized form
<pitti> seb128: oh, please do
<pitti> seb128: thanks
<seb128> pitti, bug #517616
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 517616 in gnome-menus "User's menus are always kept unchanged" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/517616
<seb128> pitti, doing
<^arky^> seb128: yeah, I understand.  This missing 'shutdown menu' is a a11y problem. How can we fix it ?
<seb128> ^arky^, you will be able to open it using the keyboard ted is working on those changes
<seb128> ^arky^, ie it will have a super+<some_key> shortcut
<seb128> ^arky^, is that good enough?
<seb128> super being the microsoft flag key
<^arky^> seb128: Not really, a lot of blind linux users would look for the shutdown menu option under the system menu it shouldn't be changed
<seb128> ^arky^, the menu items have not been there for over a year
<seb128> ^arky^, why can't those users be told that we have a session menu now?
<pitti> seb128: do you happen to have the link handy for that page which used access("here I am") and that script to produce a chart?
<pitti> for gnome startup speed profiling?
<^arky^> seb128: yes, in a11y install mode, the fuse is removed by casper. Also it takes lot of keyboard tabs to reach the session menu
<seb128> pitti, http://people.gnome.org/~federico/news-2006-03.html#login-time-1
<pitti> seb128: merci
<seb128> pitti, de rien
<seb128> pitti, you probably what the post after this one on the webpage
<seb128> ^arky^, I just told you the session menu will have a shortcut
<seb128> ^arky^, so it should be no tab, just one shortcut
<seb128> pitti, would it make sense to upload the gpm fix now?
<seb128> pitti, it's weird to have that menu empty
<seb128> pitti, and the fix is obvious
<pitti> ok, might just as well do
<seb128> thanks
<pitti> doing
<seb128> pitti, bug #407300 I'm not sure how much it's an issue
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 407300 in ubuntu-translations "/etc/gdm/Xsession breaks LANGUAGE" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407300
<seb128> nobody replied to my previous comment
<^arky^> seb128: Providing a shortcut key is good, but I still would beg you to bring back the shutdown menus back http://vinci.wordpress.com/2009/03/29/removed-shutdown-in-ubuntu-jauntys-system-menu/
<seb128> ^arky^, why?
<pitti> seb128: it seems easy to fix
<pitti> I just grabbed it out of my daily mail, I'll investigate it later on
<^arky^> seb128: Because the blind users have been using that for years now, there is dirty casper hack that reverts this back in accessible mode
<seb128> ^arky^, blind users are not stupid why couldn't they adapt to change?
<seb128> we can't never change any ui because blind users know where things used to be
<^arky^> seb128: darn! that's a shame
<seb128> ...
<tseliot> seb128: speaking of UIs, did they decide on the position of tabs in gnome?
<^arky^> seb128: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/lucid/casper/lucid/annotate/head%3A/scripts/casper-bottom/30accessibility#L37
<seb128> brb
<seb128> re
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128
<seb128> tseliot, no, I don't think there is any discussion
<seb128> hello chrisccoulson
<seb128> chrisccoulson, pitti said he will fix the gnome-menus issue by normalizing the utf8 naming
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - thanks. i was just about to ask if you mentioned it to him yet
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti, how are you?
<seb128> ^arky^, I understand than current situation is an issue, you fail to convince me of the issue once we will have keyboard accessibility there
<pitti> yes, I read the scrollback
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I'm great, thanks! looking forward to the weekend
<pitti> I have a swap day tomorrow
<tseliot> seb128: ok, thanks
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, me too ;)
<chrisccoulson> (looking forward to the weekend)
<seb128> ^arky^, the session menu is just one menu as easy to open than the system one
<seb128> chrisccoulson, pitti: slackers :p
<chrisccoulson> lol
 * seb128 looks forward alpha3 unfreeze
<pitti> and we will go to Paderborn, for some sightseeing, wellness hotel, and an exhibition of Claude Shannon's devices that he built over the years and decades
<pitti> seb128: I'll need someone to be in the release team meeting tomorrow ..
<seb128> pitti, oh nice, enjoy ;-)
<^arky^> seb128: ok I understand, let me know where to track the development of session menu with ted ?
<seb128> pitti, oh right you are taking a vac day?
<pitti> I'll prepare the report, but would be nice to have someone to ansswer questions
<pitti> seb128: right
<seb128> pitti, I can cover for you
 * pitti hugs seb128
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<pitti> seb128: or do you want to update this week's report yourself, as a means of exercise?
<seb128> ^arky^, there or #ayatana?
<seb128> pitti, I've a busy plate for today so I'm happy to pass if you have time to do it
<^arky^> seb128: thanks for hearing me out !
<seb128> pitti, but I should do some before end of cycle ;-)
<pitti> seb128: fine
<^arky^> seb128: my interest is a11y and screen reader users
<seb128> ^arky^, np
<^arky^> :)
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<seb128> ^arky^, right, your input is welcome and I agree current session menu can't be open easily from keyboard which sucks
<seb128> ^arky^, that will be fixed in lucid though
<seb128> so I think things should work just fine there
<seb128> pitti, wait, when do the update needs to be done?
<^arky^> seb128: looking forward for that :)
<pitti> seb128: meeting is tomorrow 17:00 CET
<seb128> pitti, I want to get other things done this morning but I can do in the end of afternoon
<seb128> pitti, not sure how much I still need you around when I do it though
<pitti> seb128: oh, you don't have to -- if you are busy, then please finish your tasks
<pitti> seb128: I think for the first time we really want to do it together
<pitti> so that I can explain the things I'm checking, what I prod people about, etc.
<pitti> and what to point out in the release meeting
<seb128> pitti, ok, so maybe wait start of afternoon and see how I get things done this morning
<pitti> seb128: if not, that's fine; we'll have plenty of opportunities to practice still :)
 * pitti hugs seb128
<seb128> right
 * seb128 hugs pitti ;-)
<seb128> screw you rsync
<pitti> seb128: but yes, I'll do it in the afternoon anyway, I don't want to spend my fresh and quiet morning hours on report writing :)
<seb128> luckily I did backup the iso this time
<pitti> morning -> hack time
<seb128> same here ;-)
<pitti> afternoon, with IRC being busy -> email, reporting, bug triage
<seb128> hum, bug #527607
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 527607 in gnome-control-center "gnome-keybinding-properties: binding not working properly for XF86Sleep" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527607
<seb128> I'm pondering closing it as NOTABUG
<seb128> what an idea to remap the sleep key :p
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ^ would it be a g-s-d or g-p-m bug?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - it's probably g-c-c if the keybinding description is still shipped there. the actual functionality has been removed from g-s-d
<chrisccoulson> so we should remove it from the capplet too
<chrisccoulson> i'll just check
<seb128> chrisccoulson, now that you mention it I think it has been fixed in lucid
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - the keybinding description needs removing from capplets/keybindings/01-desktop-key.xml.in if it is still there in lucid
<seb128> chrisccoulson, it's the other way around
<seb128> chrisccoulson, that key assign "sleep_key" to $random_action
<seb128> like pick "run calculator" and press the key
<seb128> that *guy* assign
<seb128> chrisccoulson, then he presses the key and it suspend the box
<seb128> instead of running the calculator
<seb128> or maybe it does both :-p
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> so, he's actually assigning the sleep key to run something else?
<seb128> yes
<chrisccoulson> that's strange
<seb128> well that's how I understand the bug
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i think you're right
<chrisccoulson> we need a "don't be so silly" reply button ;)
<seb128> I guess he doesn't suspend from keyboard and decided it would be nicer to use the key for something he does
<seb128> yeah, what I was think too ;-)
<seb128> I just added a comment saying basically "too much of a special case to justify spending work on it"
<chrisccoulson> yeah, sounds good
<chrisccoulson> and i'm not sure it would be possible to detect that another application has already got a grab on a particular key anyway, to prevent a user from re-assigning it
<chrisccoulson> or maybe there is
<chrisccoulson> but it's too much work anyway ;)
<seb128> right
<seb128> better to spend time on a real issue
<dpm> hey seb128, good morning. We talked some time ago about the desktop entries with X-GNOME-FullName not appearing translated. You told me there might be a bug filed already, but so far I haven't been able to find it. I'd like to track it, and I'm thinking on filing one on glib2.0, what do you think?
<seb128> dpm, hi, I fixed that in glib during the distro sprint
<seb128> dpm, if it's buggy again I need to check why
<dpm> seb128, ah, awesome, thanks
<seb128> np
<seb128> I will check that today
<dpm> seb128, thanks a lot, if you need more info, just let me know. In my system the Rhythmbox entry is translated for example, whereas Evolution is not.
<seb128> rhythmbox does use X-GNOME-FullName though
<dpm> seb128, yeah, that was the weird thing
<seb128> dpm, can you delete /usr/share/applications/desktop*cache?
<seb128> dpm, and run gnome-panel --replace
<seb128> dpm, and tell me if that fixes the broken entries
<seb128> I think it's another pitti's bog
<dpm> ok, let me try that
<seb128> the cache doesn't have the translated value there for X-GNOME-FullName
<seb128> ie has for Name and Comment though
<dpm> seb128, great, that fixed it
<seb128> dpm, ok good, so my glib fixes work
<seb128> dpm, I will get that cache bug fixed too
<seb128> dpm, thanks for pointing it
<dpm> seb128, awesome, thanks to you :)
 * pitti apologizes for screwing up so much
<seb128> pitti, only those who do nothing don't screw anything there ;-)
<seb128> pitti, I'm looking into that issue right now
<seb128> I'm wondering if that's something to change in pyxdg
<seb128> pitti, ok, gotcha
<seb128> pitti, there is no getX-GNOME-FullName
<seb128> in pyxdg
<seb128> so it goes
<seb128>         except AttributeError:
<seb128>             val = de.get(f)
<pitti> you need to call the normal get() function with localize=True or so
<seb128> pitti, well you do
<seb128>     for f in fields:
<seb128>         try:
<seb128>             val = getattr(de, 'get' + f)()
<seb128> so build "getKEY"
<seb128> and the getX-GNOME-FullName breaks
<pitti> right, that needs s apecial case
<pitti> swap the 'a' and 's' :)
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> pitti, well we can add a
<seb128> def getX-GNOME-FullName(self):
<seb128>   return self.get('X-GNOME-FullName', locale=True)
<pitti> but rather than changing pyxdg we could just handle that in the cache builder; seems easier
<seb128> to pyxdg
<pitti> also, identifiers must not have a '-' in the name
<seb128> pitti, well I'm just wondering if other pyxdg users will have that issue too
<seb128> pitti, ok so just special case the X-GNOME-FullName field in the menu cache to do a get with locale=True?
<seb128> wfm
<pitti> right
<seb128> pitti, want me to do the change?
<pitti> seb128: if you want to, go ahead; otherwise I can do it later on
<seb128> pitti, or will you do it while you look at the utf8 change?
<pitti> right, I can do both alongside
<seb128> ok good thanks
<seb128> do you want a bug about that?
<pitti> seb128: is there a bug for this issue which I need to close?
<pitti> heh, snap
<seb128> dpm, ^
<seb128> dpm, do you have a bug for that X-GNOME-FullName not translated?
<TeTeT> asac: I've compiled network manager now with dhcpcd and w/o dhclient, but the options seem to get ignored. here's my debian/rules file: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/383586/
<seb128> dpm, if not can you open a gnome-menus one?
<pitti> seb128, dpm: if not, I just make a note in bug 517616
<TeTeT> asac: alternatively I downloaded dhcp client 4 from isc.org and built it, works fine with it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 517616 in gnome-menus "User's menus are always kept unchanged" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/517616
<seb128> chrisccoulson, do you want to do the g-s-d and g-c-c updates when you have time this week or next one?
<seb128> I'm happy to let you those
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i can do those
<seb128> thanks
<chrisccoulson> i'll probably get them done before i start on monday
<seb128> no hurry
<dpm> pitti, seb128, I've got no problem in opening a new bug on gnome-menus for the cache issue, but if it's the same as bug 517616, I'll just add a note there, what do you prefer?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 517616 in gnome-menus "User's menus are always kept unchanged" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/517616
<seb128> pitti, ok, rsync is taking longer that I was expecting for the few changes we had and I'm done with the other thing I was looking at now
<seb128> dpm, no it's not the same issue but it's in the same code
<pitti> dpm: works for me
<seb128> if pitti says it works for him just do that
<seb128> pitti, I can look with you at the meeting wikipage now if you want
<dpm> just add a comment, then?
<seb128> pitti, or start on something else if we keep morning for hacking ;-)
<pitti> seb128: if we could delay it until the afternoon, I'd prefer that, but I can drop my current work if it's convenient for you now
<seb128> pitti, no, afternoon is fine, I've enough tasks to pick on
 * seb128 starts next task ;-)
<pitti> seb "task machine" astien
<seb128> lol
<chrisccoulson> heh ;)
<chrisccoulson> i wish logitech would stop making keyboards without indicator LED's on them
<chrisccoulson> i own 2 such keyboards now
<chrisccoulson> and there's no way of telling when caps lock is on
<seb128> do you have a cord for those?
<seb128> usually the not led it to spare power on cordless devices
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - they're cordless ;)
<chrisccoulson> that's a good point about saving power
<seb128> I usually have standard keyboard
<seb128> I don't move the keyboard enough to need a cordless one
<seb128> it's nice for the mouse though
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i probably should have got a standard keyboard
<huats> Hello everyone
<chrisccoulson> hey huats
<huats> hey chrisccoulson
<huats> chrisccoulson, just a question do you ever sleep ????
<huats> :)
<chrisccoulson> huats - yeah, i sleep between 4am and 7am usually ;)
<chrisccoulson> although, i've been getting to bed earlier for the last couple of weeks
<huats> :)
<chrisccoulson> my daughter sleeps all night now ;)
<huats> great !
<tseliot> seb128, mpt: so, if upstream doesn't revert the "tabs at the bottom" change, are we going to stick with it?
<seb128> tseliot, why not?
<seb128> I don't really care either way I don't use tabs
<seb128> if there is no design team recommendations we will stick with upstream behaviour
<chrisccoulson> i find the tabs at the bottom mildly annoying
<chrisccoulson> i use them quite a bit
<tseliot> seb128: it's just a question. Having it at the bottom makes me less productive. Tabs are usually at the top. This change breaks my assumptions on where tabs are
<tseliot> I use tabs a lot
<seb128> well as said I don't use tabs in nautilus so I've no opinion
<chrisccoulson> it wouldn't be trivial to revert the change. it's not just a case of moving the tabs again, as other UI elements have been changed to get the alignment correct
<tseliot> ok, let's see what mpt says
<tseliot> oh, so isn't it just this change? http://git.gnome.org/browse/nautilus/commit/?id=c6ee7553fd029239eff50d32dbcb57223ffa185e
<seb128> tseliot, right check with mpt or djsiegel
<tseliot> ok
<chrisccoulson> tseliot - i don't think so. there were further changes after that, as moving the tabs messed up the alignment of all the other elements
<chrisccoulson> they would need to be reverted too, and then i don't know how that fits with the new split view that was added (which is the main reason for the change)
<tseliot> chrisccoulson: reverting the change would need some testing (definitely in a PPA)
<chrisccoulson> i'm trying to find the other changes atm
<seb128> I don't think reverting would be hard if we want that
<seb128> reading planet gnome I think design team view is that adding split view sucks
<seb128> it complicates the ui and was not really required
<tseliot> I've never used that
<seb128> but we have no going to undo that change...
 * tseliot asks in #design
<tjaalton> I hate the tabs on bottom
<seb128> I'm surprised by how many of you use tabs in a filemanager ;-)
<tjaalton> obviously firefox needs to adapt as well..
<tjaalton> it's better than opening several windows
<tjaalton> with sidebars etc
<seb128> I don't find it to be the case
<seb128> easier to dnd between things open together
<tjaalton> though until nautilus supports rubberbanding on listview I'll keep disliking it :)
<tjaalton> but there's no real option either
<tjaalton> dnd works between tabs just fine
<chrisccoulson> tseliot: that's the other change btw - http://git.gnome.org/browse/nautilus/commit/?id=89c29e1beb04b7f0cc751976bff052af26faf8cd
<tseliot> chrisccoulson: wouldn't it be easier to just disable the extra pane?
<chrisccoulson> am i the only one who uses split view?
<chrisccoulson> and tabs? ;)
<tseliot> ah
<tseliot> maybe ;)
<tjaalton> I use tabs
<tseliot> maybe we could revert these 2 changes and put the packages in a PPA for testing
<tseliot> just to see how it goes
<chrisccoulson> i assume split view will be necessary in the gnome-shell world
<tseliot> it looks like the extra pane will go away
<seb128> it's not
<tseliot> (this is what they decided at the hackfest)
<seb128> the split view was added because alex said nautilus is moving from being a way to browse your files to manage those
<seb128> default was special because nautilus was there to find things you need an open those
<seb128> that usecase is handled better in gnome-shell with recent documents etc
<seb128> and activites
<seb128> so now the main purpose and to organize your files
<seb128> which justify extra options to make that easier
<seb128> like splited view, tabs, etc
<asac> * language-pack-${Languages} [i386 amd64 powerpc]
<asac> why do you think armel doesnt want language-packs ;)?
<thekorn> didrocks, what is the correct target for a bugreport to exclude an application from beeing maximized in UNE? the application itself?
<asac> ;)
<didrocks> thekorn: ubuntu-netbook-default-settings
<thekorn> didrocks, okidoki, thanks
<didrocks> thekorn: just ensure first that the discussion is valid. It's really when the application is unusable/crappy in fullscreen
<didrocks> thekorn: don't want to start a holy war on that :)
<thekorn> didrocks, starting onboard fullscreen just makes no sense
<didrocks> thekorn: it's a duplicate
<thekorn> ok
<didrocks> thekorn: there was already one bug and it's fix commited yesterday. I'm just waiting for end of alpha 3 freeze
<thekorn> great, you rock
<didrocks> thekorn: thanks for triaging this :)
<seb128> asac, who is using armel anyway? ;-)
<seb128> asac, but good question I don't know why those should be arch specific
<asac> :)
<seb128> pitti might know
<asac> there have been a bunch of changes lately with [i386 amd64 powerpc]
<asac> some are right though (e.g. ooo)
<seb128> you feel second class citizen? ;-)
<didrocks> asac: not sure about the CD size, I let the default, just add new locals :p feel free to change the seed
<asac> didrocks: right. please whenever you use [i386 amd64 powerpc] ... include armel - except for OOO ;)
<didrocks> asac: ok, let's take this rule :)
<asac> cool
<didrocks> njpatel_: bg cache now in netbook-launcher :)
<njpatel_> didrocks, awesome!
<seb128> didrocks, did you make it use gnome-bd?
<seb128> gnome-bg
<didrocks> seb128: no, unfortunately, there are some special cases in the code because of clutter and I'm afraid for issues with multi monitors
<njpatel_> didrocks, wncksync daemon's packaging branch needs some love -- it's currently deleting autogen.sh etc
<njpatel_> didrocks, do you want me to roll a release with a fixed extra-dist?
<chrisccoulson> cake day today!
<czajkowski> chrisccoulson: every day is a cake day
<chrisccoulson> heh, everyone is happy here now they have cakes
<seb128> hum, cake!
<didrocks> pitti: about bug #527528. I can't reproduce it with a stock install. My guess is that he has a home folder already with a .dmrc and as we don't change the default session… Well, i'll update it, but it's not an alpha3 blocker in any way and not a bug IMHO :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 527528 in netbook-meta "[Alpha 3 Testing] After first boot default GNOME desktop is installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527528
<pitti> didrocks: no, not a blocker of any kind, but perhaps you can request some information (like ~/.dmrc and the gdm cache) to confirm?
<pitti> didrocks: if it was a clean install, there shouldn't be any .dmrc?
<didrocks> pitti: right, I asked for the home dir first
<pitti> didrocks: merci (don't waste much time on it, low prio issue)
<didrocks> I'm finishing my last test with netbook-launcher cahe, it seems to works fine. What I can do is to use the "zoom" transformation by default instead of the "stretched" one to share the share cache by default between GNOME and UNE
<pitti> didrocks: poor you; but thanks for pushing this!
<didrocks> pitti: no pb, "just finish the work©". well, I'm more sceptic for the ubiquity WI, we'll see :)
<seb128> slomo, there?
<slomo> seb128: sure
<seb128> slomo, hey
<seb128> slomo, what is this cairo break on xulrunner about?
<seb128> slomo, did .10 break things?
<slomo> seb128: xulrunner/gecko/firefox/bla has a bug that is exposed by new cairo: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=522635
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 522635 in Widget: Gtk "RenderBadPicture fatal error closing tab" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<seb128> asac, asac_: ^ do you know if that's an issue for lucid?
<seb128> or do we use the firefox cairo copy now?
<seb128> or do we use the firefox cairo copy now?
<seb128> ups
<seb128> slomo, also your changelog mention section changes but debdiff says control didn't change
<seb128> out of the breaks
<slomo> seb128: btw, please sync all the gstreamer packages once again :) these are gstreamer0.10, gst-plugins-{base,good,bad,ugly}0.10, gnonlin, gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg... releases are to be expected early next week
<slomo> seb128: hm, thanks
<seb128> slomo, I will do that after alpha3 freeze thanks
<seb128> slomo, with the current versions I get some codec install issues btw...
<seb128> slomo, I will try with all updates before pinging you though
<seb128> slomo, I get the error dialog and then codec install kicking it
<seb128> and not always
<seb128> like I tried on an .asx and .avi and an .mp3
<seb128> and it didn't work for the mp3
<seb128> I just got the error dialog
<slomo> hmm, if you give me some more details how to reproduce it i'll take a look
<seb128> slomo, well here it's easy, install alpha3 and double click on a mp3
<slomo> i tried it on a lot of files between .26.2 and .26.3 and it always worked
<seb128> that's totem 2.29 and current gstreamer + base
<slomo> only core and base? no gst-plugins-good?
<seb128> slomo, I will try again with the files this guy listed on his bug
<seb128> slomo, no, I did manage to got those in because the alpha3 freeze
<seb128> slomo, that's why I said I would try again with everything uptodate
<slomo> heh, well, without gst-plugins-good i get an error too :)
<slomo> it doesn't find gconfaudiosink... but that's a bug in totem
<seb128> euh
<seb128> good is installed
<slomo> ok
<seb128> I just didn't do the pre version update
<seb128> sorry I was not clear
<seb128> anyway I will ping you back later or tomorrow once I got everything updated
<slomo> not necessary, i can reproduce it *sigh* thanks for reporting
<seb128> slomo, thank you ;-)
<slomo> so, it seems that totem doesn't ignore the errors anymore :)
<slomo> i'll try to get it fixed this week
<seb128> excellent, you rock!
<slomo> seb128: since when is it broken?
<slomo> seb128: .26? .26.2?
<seb128> slomo, hard to say, but .26 or before I would say
<seb128> slomo, I don't do too much new install testing early in the cycle
<seb128> but that guy who opened the bug upstream with all the example you tried was asking about it before 26.2
<seb128> hey tedg
<tedg> Howdy seb128
<seb128> how are you?
<pitti> tedg: howdy
<tedg> Doing okay.  Running into IRC everywhere this morning :)
<tedg> We need to unfreeze the archive to make people busy again ;)
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, good morning
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, what's the status of getting this merged?
<kenvandine> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~cmiller/desktopcouch/get_port_through_dbus/+merge/20066
 * kenvandine would love to get a dc upload after we are unfroze :)
<aquarius> an upload would fix the -hashed-password bug too, I think
<kenvandine> aquarius, yay :)
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, aquarius, hi.  I haven't gotten it reviewed yet.  I add more yesterday, locally, to notice couchdb dying and to get a new port and re-advertise, but I think that's overkill now in the sober morning light.
<CardinalFang> So, I'll get more eyes on what I have posted.
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, thx
<pitti> seb128: do you know who could look at bug 522897 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 522897 in gstreamer0.10 "DVD menus are displayed but un-clickable [lucid regression]" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522897
<seb128> pitti, slomo?
<seb128> pitti, I'm waiting for the freeze end to sync new gstreamer stack from debian
<seb128> pitti, assign it to me if you want I will deal with testing after sync and asking slomo if required
<pitti> seb128: thanks
<seb128> np
 * pitti crosses fingers that this ddeb run will finally wor
<pitti> k
<seb128> pitti, do you know when we are likely to unfreeze btw?
<pitti> I don't, no; we got a kubuntu desktop rebuild an hour ago, so I guess we want to test this first
 * kenvandine chuckles... 
<kenvandine> just crashed aquarius' router again :)
<seb128> tseliot, alex doesn't seem opposed to change back tabs position but is busy, he said he would welcome somebody working on a patch though
<chrisccoulson> i could probably look at that if tseliot is busy
<chrisccoulson> it could be a weekend thing ;)
<tseliot> seb128: fantastic news :-) I can't promise anything but I might use my spare time (this is an oxymoron for me...) to do that. If chrisccoulson has more time, he's welcome to work on it
<seb128> I think everybody there is busy so let's see who comes to do it first
 * tseliot nods
<nigelb> seb128: okay, I've finally pushed the rhythmbox branch with all the corrections :)
<seb128> nigelb, thanks
<chrisccoulson> wow, there are still cakes left here. i might have to take some home with me :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: nobody said "all you can eat _today and here_", after all :)
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<chrisccoulson> i think i got too much food ;)
<chrisccoulson> tedg - when libappindicator uses a fallback GtkStatusIcon, is it hiding the icon before unreffing it? or does it just unref it without hiding it first?
<tedg> chrisccoulson: I'm not sure, I'm betting it just unrefs.  Is that causing an issue?
<chrisccoulson> tedg - yes
<chrisccoulson> it leaves space behind in the notification area, which causes unsightly gaps to appear, and grow for the life of the session
<chrisccoulson> it's really a notification area bug, but other apps work around this by hiding it before unreffing it
<tedg> chrisccoulson: Okay, I can fix that.
<chrisccoulson> tedg - awesome, thanks :)
<tedg> chrisccoulson: Though, it might discourage people from using the notification area ;)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> tedg - bug 526041 FYI (sorry about the misleading title, people are confusing multiple issues in the same report)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 526041 in gnome-power-manager "gnome-power-manager crashes all 5-10 minutes again " [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526041
<chrisccoulson> but that contains a screenshot of the issue
<slomo> seb128: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=611101
<ubottu> Gnome bug 611101 in GStreamer backend "Automatic codec installation broken once again" [Critical,Unconfirmed]
<slomo> seb128: fixes your codec installer bug
<seb128> slomo, thanks!
<seb128> slomo, btw do you know about bug #522897
<seb128> ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 522897 in gstreamer0.10 "DVD menus are displayed but un-clickable [lucid regression]" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522897
<slomo> seb128: i'll apply that patch to the debian totem package when i'm updating it to 2.29.91 (today or tomorrow), you might want to add it to the ubuntu package too
<seb128> slomo, it might be fixed in the updates I didn't sync yet
<slomo> no, last time i tried this worked :)
<seb128> slomo, yeah I will
<slomo> but that was 1-2 months ago... better forward that upstream :)
<seb128> I will install the updates first and do that if that's still buggy
<seb128> thanks
<slomo> nothing related to that changed between .2 and .3 (you already have .2?)
<seb128> just for gst + base
<slomo> oh ok
<slomo> seb128: do you know of any other bad gstreamer related bugs?
<seb128> not that I know about no
<seb128> good work ;-)
<slomo> great :)
<slomo> thanks
<Ng> does the indicator applet stuff support tooltips?
<Ng> or do I need to shrug off the oppressive yoke of my habit of using gnome-power-manager's tooltip to know what my remaining uptime is? :)
<seb128> no
<seb128> it's a menu
<Ng> it's a widget, so it *could* have tooltips if it wanted, but whatever. I just think it's worth mentioning that it's now quite inconvenient to find out how many minutes of battery you have left
<seb128> how complicated is it to click?
<Ng> seb128: I'm not trying to be difficult here, but it's two clicks and then scrolling down the list of battery attributes to see the time remaining
<seb128> it should be an unsensitve label in the menu
<seb128> not a submenu
<Ng> I agree, that would be very fine :)
<seb128> file a bug
<pitti> Ng: or press the battery Fn key
<seb128> kenvandine, there?
<kenvandine> hey seb128
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<kenvandine> just filing crasher bugs against the music store :)
<seb128> kenvandine, want me to look at the dx updates?
<kenvandine> seb128, i can do it...
<seb128> ok, as you want
<kenvandine> i thought there wasn't any this week :)
<kenvandine> seb128, if you have the time... having help is great!
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> I already got 2 merge proposal from ted
<kenvandine> but i don't want to keep you from more important stuff
<kenvandine> are we free to upload now?
<seb128> kenvandine, I will do the pending ones, not yet but I queue things for after freeze
<seb128> I've some 20 minutes before sport and dinner
<seb128> I will do the one ted sent
<kenvandine> seb128, cool... grab the ones you have then :)
<kenvandine> thx
<seb128> and upload later
<seb128> np
<pitti> rickspencer3, seb128: anything you need me to do still before I stroll away for a long nice weekend without any computers? :-)
<rickspencer3> pitti, no, thanks
<seb128> pitti, no, enjoy the break!
<pitti> cool, then I'll disappear for a bit to cook dinner
<pitti> seb128: thanks, I'm sure I will
<seb128> sport and dinner
<seb128> be back later
<chrisccoulson> good evening everyone
<didrocks> pitti: enjoy the break pitti
<chrisccoulson> hey didrocks
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson ;)
<didrocks> dinner time
<chrisccoulson> enjoy ;)
<chrisccoulson> i don't think i'm going to eat dinner tonight
<chrisccoulson> i ate so much at work
<didrocks> cake… ;)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, way too much of it ;)
<hyperair> asac_: network-manager 0.8-0ubuntu4~nmt4~karmic seems incapable of using karmic's dhclient.
<mvo_> rickspencer3: hi, do you happen to know if simple-scan is on par with features with xsane? does it support the fax and similar stuff? I ask because I'm currently in a discussion if u-m should automatically remove apps like xsane that were in the default install but are no longer (and got demoted to universe)
<hyperair> asac_: my syslog shows dhclient printing a usage message
<mvo_> (or someone else familiar with scanning?)
<hyperair> asac_: this thread says it all: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8878195
<mvo_> seb128: wb
<mvo_> seb128: and sure enough I have a question :)
<mvo_> seb128: hi, do you happen to know if simple-scan is on par with features with xsane? does it support the fax and similar stuff? I ask because I'm currently in a discussion if u-m should automatically remove apps like xsane that were in the default install but are no longer (and got demoted to universe)
<seb128> mvo_, no it doesn't
<seb128> mvo_, and it's not meant to be I think
<seb128> mvo_, hey ;-)
<mvo_> well, this make this discussion a bit harder for me then :/
<seb128> mvo_, where, with you do you argue?
<seb128> mvo_, we sort of had the discussion with pidgin and empathy previous cycle
<asac_> huats: known. use dhcp 4.1.1 or downgrade until we inject that in the ppa
<asac_> huats: unping ... that was for hyperair
<mvo_> seb128: right, in a ideal world where we have upgrade pathes and equal featues its a no-brainer
<mvo_> but in reality its a bit more complicated
<huats> asac_, no pb
<huats> hello btw alex :)
<asac> hi ;)
<mvo_> seb128: bug #518856
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 518856 in update-manager "Support ends dialog should auto-detect universe" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/518856
<mvo_> seb128: what was the outcome of the discussion btw?
<seb128> mvo_, that getting upgrades right is hard and that we do the bare minimal acceptable job but nothing great :p
<seb128> mvo_, joke aside that we lack mechanism to handle that correctly
<seb128> that being true for applications and user settings
<seb128> my view is that we should not remove those but have the computer-janitor or something making suggestions of things to clean
<seb128> like list both simple-scan and xscan with buttons to try both and saying "we recommend uninstalling this one if the other one fits your needs"
<seb128> but I'm not sure other people would agree and that's not lucid material
 * mvo_ nods
<mvo_> yeah, making computer-janitor better is maybe the best way
<mvo_> or improving u-m, but then who cares about xsane/simple-scan during a big ugprade
<mvo_> yeah, thanks for your thoughts
<seb128> I would just not remove those during upgrade and get some "do you want to learn about the new experience" after upgrade
<mvo_> I think we need to discuss it at a uds and put some real effort behind it
<seb128> which would open something which explain what changed and let you ie reset your look and feel to be default ubuntu one
 * mvo_ nods
<mvo_> yeah, so a framework for this
<seb128> or see difference between softwares and let you decide if you want to clean the deprecated one
<mvo_> seb128: *nod* - btw #501692 is something I see during hardy->lucid upgrades
<mvo_> bug #501692
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 501692 in evolution "evolution-alarm-notify pops up repeatedly" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/501692
 * mvo_ needs to go to bed
<seb128> mvo_, 'night
<seb128> mvo_, no idea without debugging for this one
<mvo_> ok
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, hey, I seem to have removed my audio volume, any idea how to get it back?
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Not sure how the indicator stuff starts up
<TheMuso> I assume its an xdg desktop file but haven't looked.
<seb128> it's not
<seb128> the applet load the indicators installed
<seb128> robert_ancell, is indicator-sound installed?
<seb128> hey robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> seb128, yeah, I think I right clicked "remove" on it by accident the other day and can't find how to add it (it doesn't seem to be an applet, or a startup program)
<seb128> you still have other indicators?
<seb128> ie the message indicator one?
<seb128> you might just want to put the indicator applet back in your config
<robert_ancell> seb128, which config?
<seb128> robert_ancell, the gnome-panel one
<seb128> ie right click, add to gnome-pane, select notification applet there
<seb128> gnome-panel
<seb128> it's a "i" in a blue circle
<robert_ancell> seb128, aha! That's going to confuse people :)
<robert_ancell> thanks
<seb128> np
<seb128> robert_ancell, that also tells me you don't use the message indicator :p
<seb128> you didn't notice that one was not there either
<seb128> note that the same applet is used for applications too now
<seb128> ie gnome-power-manager
<robert_ancell> seb128, no, if you remove it the old power indicator appears.  I don't use the messaging menu though
<seb128> ah right, appindicators fallback to notification area icons
<chrisccoulson> huats - did you have something which needed sponsoring?
<chrisccoulson> (i can't remember if you asked last night or not)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, same question for you ;-)
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> i've not got anything which needs sponsoring just yet. there's a g-c-c crash fix in bzr, but that can wait until i've done the new upstream version too
<seb128> ok
<kenvandine> seb128, still around?
<kenvandine> can you sponsor lp:~ubuntu-desktop/indicator-application/ubuntu
<kenvandine> acl problem... still
<seb128> kenvandine, ok
<kenvandine> thx
<seb128> kenvandine, "still around" is rather "just back"
<kenvandine> hehe
<seb128> and I will be around for a while still
 * kenvandine has to go feed the kids
<seb128> watching olympics games on tv
<seb128> with the laptop near
<kenvandine> will be back in a couple hours when they are in bed
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> kenvandine, have fun!
<Ng> pitti: that's a good point if you have such a key, and I do, but for some reason i always went for the tooltip
<huats> chrisccoulson, thanks for your help for sponsoring
<huats> I amwaiting for a sponsoring on pessulus and one on deskbar-applet
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-02-26
<SEJeff> pochu, ping
<SEJeff> I'm interested in getting the latest (just released) libproxy into Lucid.
<SEJeff> Per upstream, it fixes a lot of bugs, is much faster, and has all around more cowbell
<SEJeff> It also split off some internal stuff into another small library, libmodman.
<SEJeff> pochu, Do you think this is feasable if I setup a ppa and nothing breaks?
<SEJeff> It is API/ABI compat. Per upstream just now, libmodman hasn't been fully pulled out so it can remain in the same package.
<seb128> baptistemm, grrrr
<seb128> baptistemm, the change you dropped in bluez is not upstream
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey
<didrocks> good morning seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks, c'est à cette heure là qu'on commence?
<didrocks> seb128: euh non, je suis plus away depuis plus d'une heure moi :)
<seb128> c'est ce qu'on dit
<didrocks> ahah ;)
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: sinon, tu t'es encore couché tard, on dirait? ;)
<seb128> didrocks, oui ...
<seb128> I blame it on the ho,ckey
<didrocks> hehe, when I read the logs, I was thinking about that :)
<didrocks> seb128: I just said "hello" because you talked (and as you know, I /ignore join/quit, so not noticed when you arrived) :)
<seb128> didrocks, :-)
<seb128> didrocks, how are you otherwise today? ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: good, thanks :-) it will be more "catchup and paperwork/bug triaging day". Nothing too much intellectual today ;)
<didrocks> and you? looking forward for the week-end to have some sleep?
<seb128> didrocks, and some updates? ;-)
<seb128> weirdly I don't feel too tired
<didrocks> seb128: right, as it's opened again \o/ (and it's not too hard for a .91 release normally ;))
<seb128> but yeah weekend will be nice
<seb128> though I'm in a getting things done mood today
<didrocks> hehe, you will see tonight if you are still not too tired ;)
<seb128> yeah
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128
<chrisccoulson> sorry, i went for breakfast there ;)
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson, last day? :)
<seb128> when it's not cake it's breakfast
<chrisccoulson> didrocks: yeah :)
<seb128> !
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> there's still cake left from yesterday, but i'm not eating any today
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i just saw bug 528255 in my inbox - that doesn't really need a manpage does it? (it's not the sort of binary that users should be running manually anyway)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 528255 in gdm "man gdm-simple-slave missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/528255
<seb128> no it's not in the user path anyway
<slomo> seb128: i've updated totem with the patch in debian/experimental btw
<seb128> it's in a lib private dir
<seb128> slomo, hey
<seb128> slomo, I did that in karmic too
<seb128> slomo, and synced the new version
<seb128> slomo, the codec install issue that guy was having with lot of files
<slomo> seb128: great :) that's 2.29.91-1ubuntu1 then?
<seb128> slomo, it turned to be bluez again
<slomo> seb128: was it nekohayo? ;)
<seb128> slomo, no, 2.29.91-0ubuntu2
<seb128> slomo, yes
<seb128> slomo, I need to resync on debian at some point
<seb128> slomo, but we have changes like launchpad integration or bbc player
<seb128> so we are not in sync for totem
<slomo> ok, he reported that upstream too :) you should really do something about bluez in ubuntu before the release
<slomo> debian has the bbc player too but with some changes iirc
<seb128> slomo, I fixed it against yesterday
<seb128> slomo, rank-1
<seb128> baptistemm dropped that by error in lucid
<seb128> against -> again
<slomo> good :)
<seb128> somebody should talk to upstream
<slomo> is there a bug against the debian package and upstream too?
<seb128> I don't think so
<seb128> there was a disagreement on whether it's a gstreamer bug or not
<seb128> or if changing the rank is right
<slomo> well, they use the gstreamer api, they should use it the way it was intended to be used
<seb128> I still don't get what the issue is exactly
<seb128> they claim having capabilities they don't have?
<seb128> in which case wouldn't fixing that be the fix
<seb128> rather than changing the rank?
<slomo> the sink has a rank >= marginal which means that it can be automatically chosen by gconfaudiosink/autoaudiosink. but when it is automatically chosen it won't work because it needs the device property to be set to the bluetooth device, without setting that property it simply fails
<slomo> the problem here now is, that there is no mp3 decoder installed and the a2dpsink claims to support mp3. which results in it being chosen over alsasink, pulsesink, $stuff
<seb128> "the a2dpsink claims to support mp3"
<seb128> isn't that the bug?
<seb128> or a bug?
<slomo> i don't think so, i could imagine that there are bluetooth devices out there which could play mp3 data
<seb128> ok
<seb128> in any case I got the change in lucid for bluez
<seb128> I will try to get that upstreamed too
<slomo> thanks, and i'll create a debian bugreport now :)
<seb128> thank you
<huats> morning
<seb128> lut huats
<huats> hello seb128
<huats> how areyou ?
<seb128> good
<seb128> you?
<huats> good too !
<seb128> chrisccoulson, bug #528337 you know about righT?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 528337 in gnome-panel "System tray has multiple blank icons" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/528337
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I mean you were speaking about a similar bug yesterday
<seb128> what was it?
<seb128> slomo, btw do you know if the fluendo mp3 codec create any issue?
<seb128> I know we had bugs in the past in totem and rhythmbox for users who had it installed
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, there's an issue with the notification area which can be worked around by hiding the status icon before unreffing it
<chrisccoulson> the fallback status icon in libappindicator was not doing that
<seb128> chrisccoulson, can you write than on the bug or maybe dup it?
<chrisccoulson> but tedg fixed it yesterday
<chrisccoulson> yeah, can do
<seb128> chrisccoulson, if you have a clue about the issue ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks
<slomo> seb128: no idea, what are the problems?
<seb128> slomo, none yet, just asking because the music store will pull that one by default
<mvo> mpt: hey - in the report inappropriate dialog we have no "Reported by: ", but we do have this in the submit-review dialog. is this intentional?
<seb128> slomo, so I'm trying to check we will not run in trouble
<slomo> seb128: well, the pitivi homepage says that it shouldn't be installed :) i've to ask why
<seb128> slomo, yeah, I was wondering about that too
<seb128> slomo, seems pitivi has issues with codec installation too
<mpt> mvo, yes. The point of having "Reviewed by:" is to nudge people towards making their reviews polite. But flagging a review isn't public, so it doesn't really need that.
<mpt> Does that make sense?
<seb128> slomo, the fixes from yesterday make totem work but not pitivi
<mvo> mpt: yes, I thought that was the reason, just wanted to confirm. I was wondering if it does make sense to still have it in a "report window" to show that a report is also linked to the person reporting it (to avoid frivolous reports)
<slomo> seb128: yes, that's a pitivi bug though... totem is more or less the reference implementation and if it works there everything is good ;) apart from that there are unit tests now for playbin2 to check if it behaves correctly
<mpt> mvo, that's a good point. I'll update the mockup.
<mvo> mpt: ok, thanks. either way is fine with me, I will add a "reported by" then
<seb128> slomo, right, I though it would be a pitivi bug too ;-)
<seb128> slomo, the dvd menus are still buggy with the current versions btw
<seb128> the cursor doesn't change over items
<seb128> and you can't click on those
<slomo> seb128: ok :) please forward upstream then, i don't know much about the DVD menu stuff
<seb128> ok, will do
<slomo> dobey: ping
<aquarius> if a new version of webkitgtk came out a week from now, with a new signal that I'd find useful, would we need an FF exception to get it into lucid?
<aquarius> (I am imagining the answer here is "yes, of course you would" :))
<seb128> aquarius, yes of course you would
 * aquarius grins
<aquarius> thought so
<seb128> aquarius, I will just sync those anyway because epiphany-webkit need current webkit
<seb128> we tend to be update for it
<aquarius> seb128, aha, excellent.
<aquarius> Right, I shall file a bug with the webkit people asking for my signal :)
<seb128> that is your issue ;-)
<seb128> but I guess if you want them to add it better to tell them
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks> tseliot: with the nvidia proprio driver, I can't build any package which -lgl. I have a lot of linking issue (I hadn't them when I was using the one from the nvidia directly). Known issue?
<tseliot> didrocks: on 64bit?
<didrocks> tseliot: no, 32
<tseliot> didrocks: what does ldconfig -p | grep GL say?
<didrocks> tseliot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/384301/
<tseliot> didrocks: what does /usr/lib/libGL.so point to? And what's the error that you're getting?
<didrocks> tseliot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/384304/
<didrocks> (I just paste a small part, I have tons of those errors)
<didrocks> yesterday, I had to use pbuilder to get a chroot to build netbook-launcher
<tseliot> didrocks: and what does libGL.so.1 point to?
<didrocks> libGL.so.173.14.20
<didrocks> (I used jockey to install the "current" version)
<tseliot> something's wrong. libGL.so should point to the mesa libGL.so.1 file
<slomo> seb128: you should probably remove gst-fluendo-mpeg{mux,demux} source packages, they're now contained in gst-plugins-bad0.10 since a long time
<seb128> slomo, ok thanks
<slomo> seb128: and i'm updating the mp3 decoder now, there were new upstream releases
<slomo> seb128: should be safe with these versions :)
<tseliot> didrocks: ^^
<seb128> slomo, you rock, thanks!
<didrocks> tseliot: it's not a clean install, I'll reinstall soon, so not a pb I can use pbuilder in the meantime. What is a little bit more annoying (and I get one confirmation by someone else on a clean box) is that Alt + 7 draws white square around your window (only with the nvidia driver) and nothing else (like when you do Alt + tab)
<didrocks> (Alt + 7 is Alt + Shift + è in a french azerty keyboard and it's 7, not F7 :))
<tseliot> didrocks: if you messed with the nvidia installer that's the least it can happen ;)
<tseliot> try with a clean installation, then, if the problem persists, I'll talk to Nvidia about it
<didrocks> tseliot: no, I can confirm that this appears with a clean install on someone else box
<didrocks> see ^ :)
<asac__> hola!!
<didrocks> hey asac__
<asac__> hi didrocks ...
<asac__> so what 3D apps would be good demo apps for ubuntu? ;)
<tseliot> didrocks: what is alt+7 supposed to do?
<asac__> to my mind come games ... any other ideas?
<didrocks> tseliot: nothing particular normally. Just in weechat, I use it to switch between chat room
<didrocks> asac__: I pretty agree with games :) (yo frankie is in the repo?)
<tseliot> didrocks: I mean, does it trigger anything else in Gnome?
<tseliot> or Compiz or Mutter or whatever
<didrocks> tseliot: I use metacity, not sure it trigger something, seb128 ? Alt + 7, no GNOME magic behind?
<seb128> not that I know, what should that do?
<asac__> what games are "top" atm? i quake3 feels kinda old ;)
<didrocks> seb128: just to ensure it's not gnome or metacity making something bad (Alt + 7 is messing up here, I have a white square around the current window, as in Alt + tab)
<seb128> I've no clue, alt-7 is not supposed to do anything no
<seb128> it's a weird local config issue on your box I guess if you assigned that to something
<didrocks> seb128: no, it's doing the same on another box for another user
<seb128> I've just tried on my laptop and mini it does nothing as expected
<seb128> not sure what your issue is...
<didrocks> seb128: and it's used in weechat for switching between chat room, that's why I saw that (but it appears whenever the current window is)
<didrocks> nvidia bin driver, as I don't have that with nouveau
<didrocks> that's why I pinged tseliot :)
<seb128> no nvidia there
<seb128> but it's weird that driver react to a non assigned keybinding
<seb128> could be weechat doing weird things
<seb128> I can't say since I don't run it
<didrocks> seb128: even with weechat closed and in another app
<tseliot> seb128: yes, I doubt they have keybindings in the driver ;)
<didrocks> I can just say someone else reproduce that switching to the nvidia bin driver too
<tseliot> didrocks: let me test it on my computer. In what other apps can I reproduce the problem?
<didrocks> asac__: yofrankie is in the repo, it's cool
<didrocks> tseliot: with every apps, it's not particular to anyone
<didrocks> (I just discovered it in weechat first as I used that keybind with it)
<tseliot> ok, let me try here
<didrocks> thanks tseliot :)
<seb128> didrocks, stop drinking so much coffee you see things
<seb128> ;-)
<tseliot> thanks for reporting the problem ;)
<tseliot> hehe
<didrocks> seb128: I'm out of coffee!!! that can be the problem
 * didrocks runs to grab some coke 0 to get some cafein :)
<seb128> lol
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - do you drink a lot of coffee too?
<chrisccoulson> i ran out yesterday...
<slomo> seb128: ok, so you want gst-fluendo-mp3 0.10.12-1 from debian/unstable :) i'm uploading it in a few minutes
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you keep running out of coffee
<seb128> slomo, danke
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: not that much TBH :)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - that;s because i drink too much ;)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> we need a quote bot there :p
<seb128> we could add that one without context :p
<slomo> seb128: the ubuntu change is included already
<seb128> slomo, ok
<didrocks> seb128: I agree context for quoting is most of the time useless :)
<slomo> seb128: no, you want 0.10.12.debian-2
<seb128> slomo, noted ;-)
<didrocks> asac: not sure you saw the "yofrankie is in the repo now" (http://www.yofrankie.org/ for more info)
 * asac checks it out
<ogra> is the fact that my mousewheel doesnt do anything when pointing to the volume applet and scrolling up/down a design decision or a bug ?
<seb128> asac, hi
<seb128> asac, bug #526411
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 526411 in firefox "In a fresh installation, firefox search engines are ordered alphabetically" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526411
<seb128> asac, is that an issue somebody is working on?
<seb128> asac, we default to amazon for searches in alpha3 due to that
<asac> didnt you know that we have an amazon deal ;)
<asac> lol
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> I do now!
 * seb128 blogs
<asac> thats interestng ... i read tabout that bug, but i remember i tested it for de before we rolled out
<seb128> asac, I get the issue on fr
<asac> yeah
<seb128> and ara get it on es
<asac> one second
<seb128> so I guess it's several locales
<seb128> ok
<asac> what do you have for browser.search.order.1 ?
<asac> and browser.search.order.2 ?
<asac> in about:config?
<asac> and browser.search.defaultenginename
<seb128> asac, the search order are set to chrome://ubufox/locale/ubufox-search.properties
<seb128> both
<seb128> same for defaultenginename
<asac> oh
<asac> hmm
<asac> if you open that page what do you ge?
<seb128> firefox can't find the file at jar:file:///.....
<seb128> I'm not on the box having the issue so I don't have the exact url
<seb128> I can pastebin that though
<asac> seb128: err ... so on what box do you have chrome://ubufox/locale/ubufox-search.properties ?
<asac> on the same box where you get jar:file:///.....
<asac> ?
<seb128> I'm doing all the testing on the mini but wait, that's the livecd booted so it doesn't have langpacks
 * seb128 boots kvm install there
<seb128> asac, ok, I've the fresh installed booted
<seb128> so
<seb128> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/384345
<seb128> asac, the file before the "!" is there
<seb128> asac, not sure if the "!.." after jar is buggy?
<asac> hmm
<asac> ok
<tseliot> didrocks: I can't reproduce the problem with nvidia here
<tseliot> didrocks: maybe it's a bug in nvidia-173? I'm using nvidia-current
<didrocks> tseliot: hum, jockey tells me I have nvidia-current and use it
<didrocks> tseliot: let me ask to the other guy, what should he checks?
<tseliot> didrocks: but the output on pastebin said 173, no?
<tseliot> libGL.so.173.14.20 is part of nvidia-173
<didrocks> tseliot: it was from the -dev package right? as I told you this is a crappy box, I prefer the one from the other guy as his one is just a clean install, that's why I ask him :)
<didrocks> and I have no idea since you added the alternative things what should I check to see what version I'm using
<tseliot> didrocks: no, that's not from the -dev package but yes I suspect that your installation is bit messed up ;)
<didrocks> tseliot: I'm totally sure my installation is messed up. I'm just surprised that someone else can reproduce it in a clean install :)
<didrocks> if he didn't say that, I won't ping you :)
<tseliot> didrocks: as I said, ldconfig -p | GL should show what libraries you're using. As regards checking alternatives: update-alternatives --display gl_conf
<didrocks> tseliot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/384358/ I can change the symlink for GL if you want, I point it to the mesa driver?
<tseliot> didrocks: it should point to /usr/lib/mesa/libGL.so.1 but that should only allow you to build things
<tseliot> didrocks: if "ldconfig -p | grep GL" reports libGL.so.173.14.20, then your GL libraries are messed up
<didrocks> tseliot: well, it reports nvidia-current. I tried to fix the symlink by hand in the meanwhile but still the error. I'll reinstall it soon, so, we will see. And I'll ask to what the other guy has done too
<didrocks> tseliot: thanks for helping btw
<tseliot> didrocks: np
<dpm> hi pitti, are the automatic PPA build for karmic enabled? If so, may I ask you to disable them while we're testing the langpacks in karmic-proposed?
<didrocks> dpm: pitti is not there today
<dpm> ah, thanks for the info didrocks
<didrocks> no pb :)
<didrocks> seb128: ok, I hadn't the time yet to catchup everything, but at least, I try to do g-s-d, seahorse-plugins and g-c-c update
<seb128> didrocks, chrisccoulson said he would do g-s-d and g-c-c
<seb128> so maybe check with him before doing those?
<seb128> you can resync gimp on debian otherwise too
<didrocks> sure, chrisccoulson ^ ?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'll be doing those this afternoon
<seb128> and there is probably some others on the list
<didrocks> ok, let's for the gimp :)
<chrisccoulson> i've just got a few loose ends to tie up in my current job before i leave ;)
<didrocks> seb128: we already have merged on debian, they didn't update yet
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: oh? my last day for me was just a… coffee day  )
<didrocks> :)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - heh, i've still got a few things i need to finish ;)
<chrisccoulson> but i'm not very motivated to do it now
<seb128> didrocks, weird
<seb128> didrocks, I see 2.6.8 in debian and 2.6.7 in lucid
<didrocks> seb128: I'm looking at http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/versions.html
<didrocks> no more cron update?
<seb128> http://packages.qa.debian.org/g/gimp.html
<seb128> it has been updated like 6 weeks ago in debian
<seb128> I need to check why versions get it wrong
<didrocks> right
<Keybuk> weird issue of the day - emacs23 appears to have the wrong dpi setting compared to other GTK+ apps
<didrocks> that doesn't prevent me to resync so :)
<seb128> kenvandine, Riddell: can you upgrade the releasestatus wikipage for this week dx, ols and kubuntu changes?
<kenvandine> sure
<seb128> thanks
<Nafai> Is anyone else having problems connecting to launchpad?
<seb128> connecting?
<seb128> edge keeps login me out
<seb128> but I can log in without issue
<Nafai> n/m, it was just my browser being weird, it wouldn't even bring up the page
<Nafai> restarted the browser, things are all good
<asac> didrocks: yofrankie does not continue when i push play ;)
<asac> (which i first read as "pray" ;))
<didrocks> asac: oh really? :) That's a game you can't stop playing so :p
<ogra> so *thats* the important tasks a tech lead has to do on fridays ? :P
<didrocks> asac: I never tried the packaged version TBH, I tried it severall weeks ago
<didrocks> ogra: you know, the release meeting… :)
<asac> ogra: a customer wants that ;)
<kenvandine> hey seb128, can you sponsor lp:ubuntu/rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store
<kenvandine> ?
<ogra> yeah yeah ...
<seb128> kenvandine, ok
<kenvandine> thx
<asac> ogra: i didnt want to suggest them to optimize a game that doesnt run ;)
<ogra> indeeed
 * ogra grins
<LaserJock> didrocks: should I mark the onboard/vlc bugs as fixed on your lucid-bugs wiki page?
<didrocks> LaserJock: sure, I was just going to do that but if you can do it, it's perfect :)
<asac> didrocks: it says something like:
<asac> read library: lib //frankie_actions.blend
<asac> read library: lib //momo_actions.blend
<asac> No CDROM devices available
<asac> maybe the data fils are missing?
<asac> e.g. it tries to find them on CDROM?
<didrocks> asac: it seems yeah. I can find some time to try it on Monday afternoon if you want
<didrocks> asac: again, I installed the tarball from upstream some month ago
<didrocks> oh wait, there was a post on planet ubuntu when it was packaged
 * didrocks searches
<CardinalFang> Hah ha ha... ouch.  Ugh.  http://rhodesmill.org/brandon/2010/ubuntu-exception-190-modules/
<Riddell> seb128: playing pitti for the day?
<seb128> Riddell, yes
<Riddell> seb128: I updated the page, I'll be out but scottk can speak up for us at the meeting
<seb128> Riddell, ok thanks
<didrocks> asac: no, nothing related to missing data in the post (http://blog.thesilentnumber.me/2010/02/yo-frankie-to-be-available-for-masses.html)
<asac> i just wondered because apt-geinstall didnt really install the expected 100MB of data
<asac> and .. no need to look ;) ... i will talk to bdrung who seems to be the maintainer
<LaserJock> didrocks: do you have a "to be fixed by beta1" list yet?
<didrocks> LaserJock: not yet, I can setup it in one hour if you want to play during the week-end :)
<didrocks> asac: ok, thanks. Keep me in touch :)
<LaserJock> didrocks: yeah, that'd be cool
<didrocks> LaserJock: ok, let me test before uploading some stuff first and I ping you then :)
<CardinalFang> pitti, I'm marking  https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/apport/+bug/528355  as medium-importance.  It's embarrassing but not a huge problem.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 528355 in apport "Unnecessary imports to work out apport reporting is disabled " [Medium,Confirmed]
<LaserJock> didrocks: sure sure, no rush. I'm just starting my day :-)
<seb128> rickspencer3, hey
<rickspencer3> hiya seb128
<seb128> rickspencer3, how are you?
<kenvandine> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> I'm doing ok, how about you seb128?
<rickspencer3> hi kenvandine
<seb128> rickspencer3, I'm good thanks
<seb128> I'm happy I figured what is making ubiquity crash there
<seb128> too make some hours
<seb128> took make some hour
<seb128> rather ;-)
<didrocks> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hi didrocks
<rickspencer3> nice job on the ubuntu-cli template
<rickspencer3> that will be really popular, and is a good model for other templates
<didrocks> thanks :-)
<rickspencer3> I'll try my pygame template on the plane tomorrow
<kklimonda> why are those templates are called "ubuntu-cli" and "ubuntu-project? :)
<didrocks> rickspencer3: oh, you are travelling next week?
<rickspencer3> didrocks, visiting my parents
<rickspencer3> I"ll be working as normal
<didrocks> oki :)
<rickspencer3> kklimonda, because the templates are full of distro specific functions
<rickspencer3> like on ubuntu, you make debs
<rickspencer3> and you use PPAs for hosting
<rickspencer3> the boiler plate may or may not be distro specific
<kklimonda> I see
<rickspencer3> kklimonda, is there another distro that you would like to make a template for?
<rickspencer3> we would love to help, just hop into #quickly
<kklimonda> rickspencer3: there are other distros? ;)
<rickspencer3> lol
<rickspencer3> yes, and we love them
<rickspencer3> I would love to see some for debian
<Nafai> I only know of Debian and Ubuntu
<Nafai> :)
<rickspencer3> and some for Fedora would be nice
<LaserJock> rickspencer3: has anybody done git/GitHub yet?
<rickspencer3> maybe a c-based one for Fedora for folks who are targetting gnome more generally than just Ubuntu, etc...
<rickspencer3> LaserJock, not yet
<chrisccoulson> right, home time for me :)
<chrisccoulson> bbl
<rickspencer3> bye chrisccoulson
<didrocks> LaserJock: I have added a tag "Target Beta 1" in front of bugs that I wish we can fix because beta 1 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNE/lucid-bugs. I tried to have low hanging fruit and more complicated stuff as a target. I've added also all the "needs check" as a target as it can be quickly done
<LaserJock> didrocks: ok great
<didrocks> LaserJock: just assign the bug to you if you want to work on something so that we don't double the effort
<LaserJock> didrocks: will do
<didrocks> LaserJock: thanks a lot, if we can clear the list, that would rock!
<LaserJock> didrocks: so "Should be fixed, need checking" are bugs are older bugs that might have been fixed already but the bug hasn't been closed?
<didrocks> LaserJock: right. Most of those bugs should have been triggered by non 3D driver. I expect to 3D/2D fallback to cover 80% of the case where netbook-launcher just crashed before. We need to ask those people to try lucid to see if they still suffer from it (and ask for graphic card/driver used if they didn't report it)
<LaserJock> didrocks: I was just looking at bug #252920 and it looks like it's still there to me
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252920 in netbook-remix "Window picker applet and drag and drop " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/252920
<didrocks> LaserJock: really? let me check as I used that IIRC
<didrocks> LaserJock: oh right, the bug is still there
<didrocks> LaserJock: you can change the upstream status and maybe update the page to a previous section?
<LaserJock> didrocks: sure
<didrocks> sweet, thanks!
<didrocks> seb128: do you still have your gimp branch? it seems you didn't push the last version
<seb128> didrocks, let me look
<didrocks> it's old in November :)
<seb128> didrocks, no, is it in bzr?
<didrocks> seb128: yes, in ~ubuntu-desktop/gimp/ubuntu. No worry, I include your changes
<rickspencer3> seb128, remember that "sound delay" bug in pygame
<rickspencer3> is this it?
<rickspencer3> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pygame/+bug/295369
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 295369 in pygame "pygame sound is delayed a lot" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<seb128> rickspencer3, yes
<rickspencer3> seb128, this needs fixing
<seb128> rickspencer3, yes sir!
<rickspencer3> seb128, who should I assign it to?
<rickspencer3> lol
 * rickspencer3 whip cracking noises
<seb128> hum, that is a good question
<rickspencer3> TheMuso ?
<seb128> the issue seems an interaction with pulseaudio one
<rickspencer3> I'm wondering if perhaps pygame is not using pulse correctly?
<seb128> I would suggest asking TheMuso if he has some idea about it yes
<rickspencer3> I'm betting there is a patch somewhere for htis
<seb128> I had a quick look to other distribution packages by then
<seb128> but I didn't spot one
<seb128> and upstream website was down
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<rickspencer3> the delay is bearable on my desktop
<rickspencer3> but seemed bad on my netbook
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak - i'm not sure i understand what your issue is on bug 495773?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 495773 in gnome-screensaver "Screensavers do not work at all" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/495773
<chrisccoulson> does the screensaver never activate, do the animated screensavers not work, can you not manually activate the screensaver?
<chrisccoulson> Dear launchpad, please stop logging me out
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: none of them work. screen goes blank when a screensaver should start
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: atm i havent found one that works
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok. does the preview work in the preferences dialog?
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: yes
<chrisccoulson> and it works if you run something like /usr/lib/xscreensaver/gltext ?
<gnomefreak> IIRC all previews work
<chrisccoulson> could you do "killall gnome-screensaver && gnome-screensaver --debug --no-daemon 2>&1 | tee ~/gnome-screensaver.log" and attach the log file to the bug report after activating the screensaver?
<gnomefreak> yes it works using that command. well at least it works in the box
<chrisccoulson> also, does the lock dialog work ok?
<gnomefreak> ok one minute
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: it did at one point but i disabled it
<chrisccoulson> that's strange then. the lock dialog uses the same mechanism for appearing on the screen
<chrisccoulson> anyway, the verbose output from gnome-screensaver might give some hint
<gnomefreak> gnome-screensaver: no process found
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, there should be one already running
 * gnomefreak started it first lets see what it gives me
<chrisccoulson> that might be why you just get a black screen
<chrisccoulson> if there is no gnome-screensaver running, you'll just get the built-in Xorg screensaver
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: i uploaded file to bug report
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: np
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: openID has gone under some changes that maybe why you cant stay logged in
<ccheney> got called to come back in to the doctor to have them check me out
<ccheney> apparently they didn't think that my muscle pain, etc was caused by the meds even though it has a blackbox warning for that specifically
<ccheney> will be interesting to see what they come up with, heh
<LaserJock> didrocks: ok, I went through "Should be fixed, need checking" and 2 weren't fixed, 2 are fixed, 1 I'm waiting to hear back, and 1 I couldn't figure out how to test easily
<didrocks> LaserJock: good progress! thanks for your work there
<LaserJock> didrocks: so for the n-l-efl ones are we testing if the automatic fallback works?
<LaserJock> or do they need to explicitly do something?
<didrocks> LaserJock: no, it's just about checking that they get at least something (the new or previous launcher)  :)
<LaserJock> didrocks: ok, went through those and now they all have requests for a retry in Lucid
<didrocks> LaserJock: can you put a comment on the wiki page to mark that? :)
<LaserJock> sure
<Nafai> I wish when I used aptitude changelogs were available more often when I hit C
<rickspencer3> seb128, kenvandine, bryceh, ccheney, didrocks, Riddell, I'm taking off for the day in about 30 minutes
<rickspencer3> please let me know if  you need somethign before then
<seb128> rickspencer3, have a good weekend!
<rickspencer3> I'll be available by cell of course
<seb128> no, I'm about to take off too
<rickspencer3> thanks seb128
<rickspencer3> all, please note that I will be gone ...
<rickspencer3> thanks seb128
<bryceh> rickspencer3, cya
<didrocks> rickspencer3: everything's ok. Have a safe travel :)
<rickspencer3> thanks didrocks
<rickspencer3> I should have the pygame template ready by Monday
<didrocks> rickspencer3: sweet, I'll tweak the create command a little this week-end to be more generic and merge philip's proposal as well :)
<didrocks> 3 templates in Quickl 0.4 ;)
<rickspencer3> didrocks, ok
<rickspencer3> but I think it's working ok for me
<rickspencer3> I am just copying the ubuntu-project template
<rickspencer3> seems to work so far
<didrocks> rickspencer3: you mean, having the same file names, right?
<didrocks> seb128: care about sponsoring gimp before the week-end? got a reject :)
<seb128> didrocks, where is it?
<didrocks> seb128: lp:~ubuntu-desktop/gimp/ubuntu
<didrocks> seb128: there is one regression which is "click on help menu, and gimp is frozen"
<didrocks> (if you don't have help installed)
<seb128> ok
<didrocks> seb128: it's reported upstreamed, I didn't checked 2.7 to see if it's fixed already. Doing that on Monday
<seb128> no hurry don't worry
<didrocks> sweet, thanks  :)
<seb128> didrocks, can you copy the gimp .dsc .changes .diff.gz somewhere rather?
<seb128> didrocks, if you still have those
<seb128> that will avoid me downloading the orig tarball
<didrocks> seb128: sure
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> seb128: LP keep it when he rejects an upload? You won't have to (as it's a new upstream version)
<seb128> didrocks, no it doesn't
<seb128> didrocks, but I will wget the debian one from a dc box
<seb128> and dput from there
<seb128> so I just have to design and scp the .dsc and .changes from there
<seb128> design -> debsign
<didrocks> seb128: ok. it's there: http://people.canonical.com/~didrocks/gimp/
<didrocks> seb128: it's the new quilt format btw
<seb128> I noticed from the changelog, thanks
<didrocks> well, I think it's time to enjoy some rest :)
<didrocks> have a nice week-end seb128
<seb128> didrocks, same there, thank you, you too!
<didrocks> and enjoy to end of the olympic games :)
<kenvandine> have a nice weekend didrocks
<didrocks> thanks!
<didrocks> you too kenvandine
<seb128> 'night, have a good weekend everybody, see you later
<seb128> bye
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine - do you remember in karmic that there was an issue with empathy drawing a black line in the notification area? (which you fixed)
<chrisccoulson> empathy seems to be doing the same again now. i'm not sure if you've noticed that yet
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> oh?
<kenvandine> i hadn't noticed!
<kenvandine> running a dark theme
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, bug 528637 FYI
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 528637 in empathy "1 px black line in the notification area" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/528637
<chrisccoulson> yeah, you might not notice it with the dark theme ;)
<chrisccoulson> i'm just using the stock theme
<kenvandine> switched themes... not seeing it
<kenvandine> although in karmic it wasn't there all the time
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it doesn't happen all the time
<chrisccoulson> i only notice it occasionally, but it only ever happens with empathy open
<kenvandine> indeed... when empathy starts i see a line flicker there
<kenvandine> but it goes away
<kenvandine> wtf
<kenvandine> it was because it does new_notification_with_icon
<kenvandine> so the notification is tied to the status icon
<kenvandine> but with our patch, it shouldn't do that
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm not sure. you understand the issue better than i do ;)
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, do you want me to assign the bug to you?
<kenvandine> please do
<chrisccoulson> cool, thanks
<Sarvatt> hmm, is the gpm applet all screwy for anyone else? it shows the battery state right, but the dropdown is empty when I click on it and right click - about thinks its indicator applet
<chrisccoulson> Sarvatt - please upgrade to the latest version :)
<chrisccoulson> it's already fixed
<chrisccoulson> someone else just reported the same issue, and they're still using the broken version too
<Sarvatt> ahh i switched away from the main mirror because it was so slow, my new mirror must be really behind
<Sarvatt> i'm still on ubuntu8 and theres nothing new, thanks chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> Sarvatt, ubuntu9
<Sarvatt> yeah i saw, the mirror i was using stinks :)
<chrisccoulson> heh, yeah, thats why i don't use a mirror for the development release
<Sarvatt> i just switched for a bit because the 10KB/second speeds for a few days were getting to me and forgot to switch back
<chrisccoulson> yeah, sometimes the speed sucks, but i don't normally have an issue
<chrisccoulson> (except at release time)
<Sarvatt> jeeze 142MB of updates now
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> your mirror is quite out of date then ;)
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, thx for pointing that out, it looks like someone combined a couple of the patches into the libindicate one and reverted that fix
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, ah, good catch. thanks!
<Nafai> I was wondering what the black line was I was seeing up there
 * kenvandine merged it back in.. testing
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, thanks for fixing it :)
<dyek> Hi! Where can I find pv-grub? Is there a package that contains this (Xen?) utility?
<chrisccoulson> fantastic. i've got to recover my file system, again
<desrt> dyek: this is quite an odd channel to be asking this question.
<dyek> desrt: Sorry. Which channel is the best for this Ubuntu package-availability question?
<chrisccoulson> #ubuntu?
<dyek> chrisccoulson: OK! Thanks!
<chrisccoulson_> kenvandine - did you say you were getting corrupted filesystems?
 * ccheney is upgrading his main dev box to lucid :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-02-27
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: are there any known regressions in the new gnome-keyring? :)
<chrisccoulson> possibly. what sort of regressions?
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: I've written this small program: http://pastebin.com/Mzc72KWw and it works fine when the keyring is unlocked
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: but when it's locked the prompt to unlock shows up but the password_stored_cb isn't called
<kklimonda> and it probably doesn't save the password
 * kklimonda is going to check
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i'm not too sure
<chrisccoulson> i'm not that familiar with gnome-keyring, but i could probably take a look
<kklimonda> ya, no password
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: I've checked it on 9.04 and worked as expected
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda, could you report that on the bugzilla then please?
<kklimonda> ok
<chrisccoulson> thanks
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-02-28
<ccheney> yep i appear to not agree with cipro, i feel 100% today :)
<LaserJock> ccheney: allergic reaction?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i've just uploaded the latest gnome-user-share to the ubuntu-desktop PPA. It adds a new Nautilus extension, so it would be great if you could test the impact of this on login speed before we decide whether to upload it for Lucid
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: can you upload bug 529318? pretty nasty one ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 529318 in transmission "Removing transmission-daemon breaks dpkg" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/529318
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda, yeah, will take a look at that once i get back
<kklimonda> ok, thanks
<chrisccoulson> (i'm just about to leave the house for the first time today) ;)
<kklimonda> well, if it's good or bad depends on where do you live? ;)
<kklimonda> maybe it's only 7AM in your TZ or maybe it's already 5PM like here..
<hamza>  when i click on "computer", all of my system devices except for "filesystem" has disappeared.  when i click on disk utility, they show up there :S it has been a problem since whenever i plug in a usb, it does not show up on my desktop or nautilus, and i have to go through disk utility to access it.  anyone have any ideas?? :(
<arand> Are there any changes proposed for the login sound-config in lucid, any possibility of python-gdm2setup by default?
<hamza>  no system devices (partitions, usb, cd/dvd drive) are showing in my nautilus, but they show in disk utility, any fix?
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Good morning!
<robert_ancell> RAOF, hey!
<bryceh> heya RAOF
<RAOF> bryceh: Good morning :)
<hamza>  when i click on "computer", all of my system devices except for "filesystem" has disappeared.  when i click on disk utility, they show up there :S it has been a problem since whenever i plug in a usb, it does not show up on my desktop or nautilus, and i have to go through disk utility to access it.  anyone have any ideas?? :(
<robert_ancell> hamza, ask in #ubuntu
<TheMuso> Morning robert_ancell, RAOF.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, good morning
<RAOF> TheMuso: Good morning.
 * TheMuso breathes in the cool fresh air and looks forward to the cooler weather.
<arand> Are there any changes proposed for the login sound-config in lucid, any possibility of python-gdm2setup by default?
<TheMuso> arand: What do you mean by login sound config?
<arand> 437429
<arand> oops... bug #437429 pretty much, (I was planning on trying to answer the last comment, would the answer be "none, use gdm2setup from ppa if you need it"?)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 437429 in ubuntu-sounds "No GUI to configure/disable login sound" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/437429
<TheMuso> Right its a gdm related issue then.
<arand> TheMuso: Not -desktop you mean?
<TheMuso> arand: Its to do with the desktop, but its something that has to bexposed by gdm configuration somehow.
<arand> TheMuso: Since it being a rather common annoyance, and A fix being available in the python-gdm2setup I was wondering if any discussions had been made to make it more accesible than as of now when it's simpla in PPA?
<TheMuso> arand: I don't know whats going on there, I am not involved with that part of Ubuntu development.
<rickspencer3> RAOF, hi
<RAOF> rickspencer3: Good morning/evening!
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, TheMuso do you guys know RAOF?
<lifeless> arand: if there is a fix in the PPA, and the fix looks suitable, I suggest you prepare it for ubuntu and submit it to the sponsorship queue
<rickspencer3> RAOF, this is your first day, right?
<RAOF> rickspencer3: It is indeed.
<rickspencer3> welcome!!
<lifeless> RAOF: did we hire you ?
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: yes
<RAOF> lifeless: You did indeed.
<lifeless> RAOF: \o/
<RAOF> :)
<lifeless> about time
<rickspencer3> RAOF, and you are in Sydney, right?
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, sure do
<TheMuso> RAOF: Congrats and welcome!
<RAOF> rickspencer3: Yes.
<lifeless> RAOF: OTOH it makes it even harder to have an ubuntu-motu get together that has community folk in sydney ;)
<RAOF> lifeless: :)
<rickspencer3> we have quite the Sydney contingent, as well as quite the contigent of people named "Chris" irl
<RAOF> lifeless: Even harder when I move to Hobart!
<rickspencer3> :)
<TheMuso> Getting as bad as the steves.
<lifeless> RAOF: I'm moving to nz :P
<rickspencer3> lol
<lifeless> don't forget the matts
<RAOF> I have the advantage of having an unusual surname.  I confuse computer systems with great reliability :)
<rickspencer3> hehe
<rickspencer3> RAOF, try being the "third"
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, TheMuso may I suggest RAOF ask you if they have any questions about this crazy job?
<robert_ancell> sure can
<lifeless> was rickspencer1 taken? So you're the forth ?
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: sure
<rickspencer3> lifeless, no
<rickspencer3> not quite
<lifeless> RAOF: you can ask me too; if you feel the need :>
<arand> lifeless: Well, it's a separate application, and I'm not quite sure what the developer's plan is really: https://edge.launchpad.net/gdm2setup  It not being finished with all features is anoter thing I guess.. I was wondering if I should give it a mention on this blueprint?:https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-lucid-gdmsetup
<rickspencer3> the deal is that my grandpa was the first Richard Spencer, then my dad, then me, then my boy
<lifeless> rickspencer3: ah
<lifeless> arand: getting a discussion going is key; things that are not discussed generally don't happen. (necessay, but not a sufficient condition)
<arand> robert_ancell: I saw you've been drafting that blueprint, have you had a look at  python-gdm2setup?
<rickspencer3> arand, we are past Alpha 3 and Feature Freeze ...
 * TheMuso still doesn't understand the whole "name" -> "name jr" -> "name jr/3rd etc"
<TheMuso> Where si the originality in that? :)
<rickspencer3> as the engineering manager I am trying to get folks to STOP ADDING features
<rickspencer3> :)
<TheMuso> s/si/is/
<robert_ancell> arand, gdm2setup will not become the default but we encourage adding it to universe so it is easily installable
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, arand is there anything we can do to help the gdm2setup team get there code into universe?
<crimsun> welp, hopefully those were the last two userspace alsa uploads for Lucid.
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, TheMuso, RAOF fyi, I am based in Florida this week, which will slide my schedule back a bit ...
<rickspencer3> making it a bit harder for us to stay in sync this week
<TheMuso> crimsun: Thanks dude. You've always been one step ahead of me. As soon as I start chacing up fixes, you've got them in before I even get to test build. :)
<rickspencer3> crimsun, are you saying that you think pulse audio bits are finished for Lucid?
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, nice location :)
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, yeah, visiting my folks
<crimsun> rickspencer3: PA should be fairly close, but no, I'm referring to the userspace alsa portion only.
<rickspencer3> ah
<rickspencer3> still, that's significant
<rickspencer3> congrats TheMuso and crimsun
<RAOF> TheMuso: You were looking into doing a ports version of linux-backports-modules-nouveau (specificly PPC), weren't you?  How's that going, if at all?
<TheMuso> RAOF: Haven't got to it. Its actually not that difficult to do, just some packaging work, but I need to test build and test the packages proper on ppc hardware.
<TheMuso> RAOF: Hopefully I can get to it tonight.
<rickspencer3> RAOF, robert_ancell how would you guys feel about doing Eastern Edition at 8am your time on Wednesday just this one week?
<RAOF> Ok.  Give me a ping if you need any help there; I'd prefer it for nouveau to not regress for PPC users.
<rickspencer3> TheMuso has an appointment that can't be moved
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, can do
<RAOF> rickspencer3: I'm fine with that.
<rickspencer3> great!
<TheMuso> Thanks guys.
<rickspencer3> RAOF, do you know what the Eastern Edition is?
<TheMuso> RAOF: ok thanks.
<rickspencer3> it;s a recap of our weekly team meeting, timed to not be at a gawd awful hour for our friends in Syndey
<RAOF> rickspencer3: I believe it's where all the crazy future Canonical guys call up & report status?
<TheMuso> lol
 * RAOF likes to think of Sydney as in the future.
<rickspencer3> RAOF, right
<rickspencer3> well, I also push information and we have discussions
<rickspencer3> we are very meeting light
<TheMuso> "I remember the future, like it was only yesterday..."
<rickspencer3> it's pretty much the only meeting that we have
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, lol
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: Actually thats a line of lyrics from a song.
<robert_ancell> I got a painting for my office in the weekend: http://imagebin.ca/view/vUjSJUR.html
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, nice
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, I bet simple scan works pretty darn well on the scanner there
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, best supported model!
<rickspencer3> lol
<robert_ancell> shame it's an awful printer
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, they'll probably see an uptick of their sales in May, be like wtf?
<RAOF> robert_ancell: I notice that's an HP?  I'm in the market for a printer/scanner/etc thingy; got any recommendations?
<robert_ancell> RAOF, HP seems the best supported in general, don't buy the cheap one like I did - it paper jams all the time.  So I'd expect $200 is about the sweet spot for a multi-function
<robert_ancell> RAOF, (which of course you can claim as a work expense at tax time)
<RAOF> robert_ancell: IRght.
<lifeless> is there an IWrong?
 * TheMuso already had a flatbed scanner, which is more portable than any multi-function device, so I invested in a mono lazer printer. Best printer investment ever.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, how much for a laser?  What are the running costs like?
<RAOF> lifeless: No, but there's an IWong
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: $200 for the printer with network capability. Don't know about running costs yet, only ad it for a few months, and since I do very little printing, the toner is likely to last me quite a while.
 * RAOF 's brother got a $90 laser two years ago or somesuch; hasn't had to replace the toner yet.
<Nafai> RAOF, I've had one since 2001 and still haven't replaced the toner
<TheMuso> Thats also why I got a lazer. The toner won't dry up if left for a while.
<robert_ancell> I'm thinking of getting a new printer, so a laser might be a good investment
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, thanks for your great contributions to the Featured Applications blueprint
<rickspencer3> you sir, are awesome
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, oh, I installed them all in the weekend and I've got a writeup I'm going to send to the desktop mailing list
<rickspencer3> wow!
 * rickspencer3 bugs eyes
<robert_ancell> I have a menu full of apps :)
<rickspencer3> so basically, it will "Robert's Featured Apps"
<rickspencer3> we could do worse :)
<TheMuso> lol
<robert_ancell> the wiki page is open for additions :)
<arand> robert_ancell: Okay to just edit away with some additions to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Lucid/FeaturedApps ??
<robert_ancell> arand, yes, of course!
<Sarvatt> surprised neverball and openarena aren't on the games list :)
<robert_ancell> Sarvatt, add them!
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-02-21
<TheMuso> lol
<RAOF> Well, works from a livesd
<RAOF> Apparently it hates something in our new grub2
<boulabiar> I can't get to boot natty to the graphical mode with the last last kernel
<boulabiar> ati 3200
<boulabiar> any hints on how to get into gfx mode with the last .38 ?
<bbordwell> boulabiar, natty support is in ubuntu+1
<TheMuso> boulabiar: Are you sure that it boots ok with the previous kernel?
<boulabiar> I am in the .37 now
<boulabiar> TheMuso, i have no more acceleration after the upgrade, but I have gfx
<bbordwell> boulabiar, are you using open source driver
<TheMuso> boulabiar: WHich .38 kernel fails to work?
<boulabiar> bbordwell, it should, but maybe there are some boot option which are messed by the upgrade
<boulabiar> all of them
<boulabiar> .38-1 to .38-4
<bbordwell> boulabiar, can you boot into classic desktop, it is just unity that is not working?
<boulabiar> I am in classic desk.
<boulabiar> in .38 I don't have even gdm
<boulabiar> the screen blinks many times, then I keep with the textual bootlog
<boulabiar> it may come from a bad line in grub option or whatever
<bbordwell> boulabiar, you could test to make sure its not a configuration problem by trying to boot on the daily cd
<boulabiar> is there any easier option than that ?
<boulabiar> download>burn>boot
<boulabiar> I have the last sys. upgrade
<boulabiar> (at least a version check of X, etc...)
<boulabiar> what I have, and what I should have
<boulabiar> xorg 1:7.6~3ubuntu6
<boulabiar> 've done some modifs. I'll reboot to test them
<boulabiar> TheMuso, http://pastie.org/1588077
<boulabiar> the ntrig Pen segfaults X
<RAOF> That sounds like a call for RAOF :/
<boulabiar> I don't need the pen at least for this week, is there a way to disable it ?
<RAOF> Remove xserver-xorg-input-wacom will do it.
 * boulabiar or rmmoding all the ntrig ?
<boulabiar> ok
<boulabiar> I can't remove wacom without removing input-all
<RAOF> input-all is just a metapackage, you can happily remove it (for now, at least)
<boulabiar> I will still have my mouse and keyboard ?
<RAOF> As long as you don't remove any other xserver-xorg-input-* packages, yes.
<boulabiar> great, removed
<RAOF> (Particularly: -evdev for keyboard and external mice, -synaptics for touchpads)
 * boulabiar rebooting
<boulabiar> RAOF, thanks man, now I am in .38-4
<RAOF> Hm.  And now I wonder how many more wacom problems we have :/
<TheMuso> heh
<boulabiar> the strange thing is that I don't have the hibernate option
<boulabiar> that option disappeard everywhere after an upgrade
<boulabiar> my ntrig pen still supported !
<boulabiar> does the wacom problems came because of double loading with evdev or am I mixing things
<boulabiar> ohhh
<boulabiar> I have no more multitouch !! Only single touch with my ntrig screen and magic ttchpad
<RAOF> evdev will drive everything, if you let it.  It just doesn't do fancy things.
<RAOF> Although multitouch should stwill work with your magic touchpad - I don't know why it doesn't.
<boulabiar> RAOF, I think it should be handled by synaptics, I will ask Chase about it
<boulabiar> hmm, I don't have sound applet, and the sound-input still broken...
<pitti> Good morning
<TheMuso> Hey pitti.
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, ca va?
<didrocks> pitti: excellent, thanks :) and you? how was your long week-end?
<pitti> didrocks: really wonderful, thanks! sauna, swimming, strolling through the "Spreewald", massage, 4 course menus, and no computer
<didrocks> waow! ;)
<didrocks> so, totally relaxed? :)
<pitti> how was your's?
<pitti> RAOF: I suppose we can move https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/multimedia-desktop-n-xorg-multihead-defaults to 11.10 at this point?
<broder> :(
<didrocks> well, with Julie not there for the week-end, I was thinking writing a short script for dealing with unity bugs in 2 hours, which ended in few more hours. But at least, we'll win a lot of time from now on :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: is the status of https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/packageselection-desktop-n-thunderbird-messaging-indicator current? if so, I suppose we should move that to o?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - feel free to move that. m_conley from mozilla is working on that atm
<pitti> chrisccoulson: also, can you please give me a heads-up for PGO? are we going to do that for natty, or is it too unstable?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: oh, good morning!
<chrisccoulson> pitti - it's too unstable right now
<chrisccoulson> and good morning too :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: did you ever benchmark a PGO build?
<RAOF> pitti: Yeah, we can.  We're not going to have the new gnome-control-centre, and it's not worth doing the work twice.
<pitti> i. e. is it actually worth it?
<pitti> RAOF: *nod*, thanks
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i did run a PGO build for a bit, but didn't get a chance to do any proper benchmarks. i didn't notice it being that much quicker though
<chrisccoulson> but it was quicker to crash ;)
<pitti> heh
<pitti> chrisccoulson: so I'll move it to o for now, and around UDS we can reconsider whether to keep or ditch
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i guess most of the WI's for -thunderbird-messaging-indicator can be closed actually
<chrisccoulson> that ended up being a catch-all for some of my other tasks, which i've already done
<pitti> chrisccoulson: oh, nice! mind to update the spec?
<chrisccoulson> (ie, globalmenu integration and turning on breakpad for tbird are all done)
<pitti> I'm currently revisiting our status for the FF on Thursday
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i can update that
<pitti> chrisccoulson: thanks; ah right, it also has the menubar stuff, not just the msg indicator
<chrisccoulson> yeah, there wasn't really any other spec i could track that in, so it just got dumped there ;)
<chrisccoulson> nice, i've closed quite a few WI's since last week now :)
<fta2> pitti, hi, would be nice if apport was able to move the crash files away (or rename them) once they've been reported (or rejected)
<chrisccoulson> fta2 - are you getting the constant crash dialogs too? ;)
<chrisccoulson> killall update-notifier ftw ;)
<pitti> fta2: they shouldn't trigger new crash dialogs, though, do they?
<pitti> once update-notifier displayed a crash notification, that same .crash file should never bring up a notification again
<pitti> unless you have "noatime" on /var/crash/
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i seem to get the same sequence of crash notifications repeatedly every time something crashes
<fta2> chrisccoulson, for once, no, i'm not getting this one. but i've got a few dozen crashes in the last few days, reported some of them, but it's getting difficult to track; so i'm not manually renaming the crash files
<fta2> like _usr_bin_evolution.1000.crash-reported-bug722491
<pitti> that sounds like a new u-n bug then
<Sweetsha1k> Morning!
<pitti> hey Sweetsha1k, good morning! had a nice weekend?
<didrocks> pitti: just a note on the alt + tab switch patch. I'm getting smspillaz's point of view (should be downstream for him), but as I want to avoid one more dowmstream patch to compiz, I'm waiting on mpt who should have his say on HIG ;)
<didrocks> morning chrisccoulson, Sweetsha1k
<chrisccoulson> hi didrocks, how are you?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I'm fine, thanks! You?
<pitti> didrocks: sounds good, please reassign the bug as you see fit; thanks!
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, yeah, i'm good thanks. had a nice relaxing long weekend :)
<Sweetsha1k> pitti: Yes, it was great! I just would wish everyone would have voted like I did, but I guess that would defeat the purpose. ;)
<didrocks> pitti: I'll track it down to avoid noise and see then :)
<pitti> Sweetsha1k: ah, right; I was pretty surprised to see the result, hadn't expected any party to get the absolute majority these days
<pitti> Sweetsha1k: in the meantime we had a little war here in Dresden on Saturday :/
<Sweetsha1k> pitti: So the platform of the not too serious APPD is becoming an reality? they wanted to make some areas (including Dresden) into "Gewalterlebnisparks" were the extreme right and the extreme left could fight themselves without bothering the rest of the population ...
<Sweetsha1k> s/were/where/
<pitti> Sweetsha1k: it didn't get that far fortunately
<micahg> pitti: that's one way to get the WI off the list :)
<pitti> micahg: which one?
<micahg> pitti: take away the milestone
<pitti> micahg: I set the milestone of the entire BP instead
<micahg> ah
<pitti> (which is the same, just a little more explicit)
 * Sweetsha1k is confused. One instance of an irc-client should be enough for everybody. Nick Sweetshark already takes care of that. 
<seb128> hey
<seb128> pitti, did you restart the retracers?
<fta2> (he did, but most of my retraced failed, too many updates in between)
<fta2> seb128, hi, i finally caught my evo crashes: bug 722491
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 722491 in evolution "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in send_dbus_message()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/722491
<seb128> hey
<rodrigo_> morning
<seb128> hum, k, I stopped the retracers on friday to get some backlog and try retracing some xorg crashers by hang to see why retracing doesn't work
<seb128> hey rodrigo_
<seb128> pitti, why did you drop the wi for appmenu gtk3?
<pitti> seb128: I thought we'd stay at GTK2 for natty and not ship GTK3?
<seb128> pitti, in the default installation yes, we still want the GNOME3 ppa or universe things using gtk3 to work fine on unit
<seb128> unity
<pitti> ah, so this is meant to be "build a separate appmenu-gtk3 package"?
<seb128> yes
<pitti> hey seb128
<seb128> hello pitti ;-)
<pitti> seb128: I did some fixes to the retracers yesterday while I investigated Bryce's X.org retrace failures
<seb128> pitti, right, that was in the "get the stack available for gtk2 and gtk3" items
<pitti> seb128: and then restarted them, yes; shouldn't they be running?
<seb128> pitti, oh, great, did you figure something?
<seb128> pitti, I stopped them to have a chance to get some xorg crashes not retraced so I could try to retrace one by hand today
<pitti> seb128: there was no exception in the log, it just looked like old locks after a reboot or so?
<pitti> seb128: ah
<pitti> seb128: well, current apport gets that right now (uploaded yesterday)
<seb128> great
<seb128> what was wrong?
<pitti> i. e. it will mark them as apport-failed-retrace and keep the core dump
<seb128> just for xorg?
<pitti> seb128: no, not a special case for xorg
<seb128> :-(
<pitti> seb128: the root cause was that apparently our gdb in the chroots is getting old (still the 6.8 karmic version)
<seb128> that's only time to be able to debug the issue?
<seb128> oh ok
<pitti> and apparently fails to read some newer debug symbols
<seb128> you really want to clean the retracing failed bugs
<pitti> I now fixed it to properly detect that case and fail to create a crash signature and StacktraceTop
<seb128> nice
<pitti> seb128: I tried to upgrade to newer gdb, but still fails with that ominous error
<seb128> that explains why some source packages only have the issue
<seb128> great work!
<pitti> seb128: bryceh's immediate request was to stop the retracer from removing the core dumps for those crashes, which happens now
<pitti> unfortunately I wasn't able to really fix the gdb 7.x breakage yet
<seb128> well that was because the retracing was broken
<pitti> I tried natty fakeroot in real natty chroot, still fails
<seb128> oh ok, so updating gdb was not enough...
<seb128> well I think we downgraded by thn because the lucid version was producing broken retraces
<pitti> seb128: I dind't update gdb in the end
<pitti> it only produces useless traces
<pitti> that needs some more time to debug, presumably a fakechroot bug
<seb128> right
<seb128> btw do you tag apport-failed-retrace only those who failed retracing with current packages
<seb128> or also those who failed due to packages being outdated?
<seb128> we probably don't want to keep the second case ones around as privates with the crash infos, etc
<pitti> seb128: the latter are usually closed as invalid; I'm actually not sure whether they are also tagged
<seb128> ok, I was just trying to figure if you changed that as well or not
<seb128> pitti, thanks for the work on those ;-)
<pitti> ah, no, we don't tag the invalid ones as failed-retrace
<seb128> great!
<seb128> so it seems we just need someone to debug gdb now
<pitti> right
<pitti> and it would also be helpful to get back cron mail
<pitti> apparently they are being sent into oblivion right now :(
<seb128> that explains why I didn't get any email from those recently :-)
<seb128> bah, gtk3 binaries got renamed, great that we didn't start using it in the default installation
<pitti> from the Debian merge?
<seb128> pitti, correct
<seb128> they renamed the binaries to match the soname
<seb128> didrocks, you havea libopenjpeg mir assigned for some weeks, if you don't have time for it can you bounce it back to mterry so it's reassigned?
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, it seems more reasonable. Not sure I can do a good work on this one (as the utouch-* stack came between it)
<didrocks> seb128: I'll change that, finishing Monday morning emails first ;)
<seb128> didrocks, ok, thanks
<seb128> I'm still dealing with emails backlog as well.
<didrocks> hum, mpt isn't there today
<lool> didrocks: Oy; would you know who's looking after updating unity-2d to new libindicator?
<didrocks> lool: ogra is in charge of it
<lool> Ok; thanks
<didrocks> pitti:  if you need a very recent example for apport-failed-retrace: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/722537
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 722537 in compiz "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]
<gnomefreak> was sounds removed from gnome-terminal on purpose or should i being filing a bug on it?
<scott-work> didrocks: i wanted to thank you again for your help with setting gnome-classic as the default xsession in ubuntu studio
<scott-work> didrocks: i got the patch uploaded and it works :)
<fta2> gnomefreak, sound as in beeps?
<fta2> i lost sound in xchat, i assume the reason is:
<fta2> $ grep canberra-gtk-play ~/.xsession-errors
<fta2> /usr/bin/canberra-gtk-play: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-3.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: N
<gnomefreak> fta2: all sounds in terminal. pcspkr has been removed for a while but if you go to sounds prefferences and set a sound it still doesnt play
<gnomefreak> all other sounds work all browsers and music cd or file
<gnomefreak> echo -e "\a" fails as well
<pitti> kamstrup: hey, how are you?
<pitti> kamstrup: I just finished the GI fixes for dbusmenu, and added two Python test cases
<pitti> kamstrup: now for the overrides, what kind of simplifications did you have in mind? (sorry, I haven't used the API a lot yet)
<cyphermox> good morning
<pitti> hey cyphermox, how are you?
<kklimonda> seb128: hey
<seb128> kklimonda, hello
<kklimonda> seb128: I've prepared an update for glibmm (and subscribed ubuntu-sponsors), could you take a look at it (and gtkmm) later?
<seb128> kklimonda, sure, thanks, sorry for not reviewing the other ones before
<nessita> hello everyone!
<nessita> a quick question about the messaging menu: when uninstalling the ubuntuone-control-panel, the matching file in /usr/share/indicators/messages/applications/ is properly removed, but the entry in the menu itself is not removed. Any idea how to clean up that entry?
<kamstrup> pitti: DbusmenuMenuItem has a property_set(name,val) - mayme pythonize those with __set/getattr__ magic and stuff like that?
<soren> Which source package contains the clock thing that I see in Unity?
<pitti> that should be indicator-datetime
<soren> pitti: Ta very much.
<seb128> soren, what pitti said
<pitti> kamstrup: ah, I even have these two calls in the test case already
<pitti> kamstrup: I'll start with that then
<seb128> soren, do you have issues with it?
<kamstrup> pitti: I think i meant __getitem__ instead of __getattr__, but sounds like you already on top of that :-)
<pitti> kamstrup: getitem (dict) sounds a bit safer, but getattr looks nicer :)
<pitti> kamstrup: there is no corresponding override for general GObjects, though
<kamstrup> pitti: there are also typesafe variants of these methods which may just as well use some automagic mapping types
<didrocks> scott-work: excellent! you're welcome :)
<soren> seb128: Not a new one, apparantly: https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-datetime/+bug/692992
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 692992 in indicator-datetime "The time is only updated every two seconds" [Medium,Confirmed]
<kklimonda> seb128: also, would you be willing to add some comment, or endorsment, to my motu application at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KrzysztofKlimonda/MOTUApplication ?
<seb128> kklimonda, will do
<seb128> soren, ok
<cjwatson> Hi.  Assuming totem-pl-parser's build-dep on libquvi is deliberate, could somebody write an MIR for it?
<pitti> hey cjwatson
<pitti> cjwatson: ah, I'll check this with the last uploader
<pitti> ah, sync from Debian
<seb128> it's coming from debian and seems deliberated
<seb128> cjwatson, thanks for pointing it though
<seb128> -though
<pitti> filed bug 722591 as a reminder, will do after my current task
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 722591 in libquvi "[MIR] libquvi" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/722591
<pitti> cjwatson: ^
<cjwatson> great, thanks
<cjwatson> it's one of the remaining blockers for the ppc64 bootstrap
<Sweetshark> Hmm, who do I report the current git package on natty being broken to?
<Sweetshark> s/who/whom/
<Sweetshark> it says, it depends on > git-man 1.7.4.1 and < git-man 1.7.4.1.-
<pitti> apparently this needs a sync from Debian, hang on
<pitti> hm, no
<pitti> I bet i386 build is in NEW, checking
<pitti> Sweetshark: NEWed, will be fixed in ~ 70 minutes
<Sweetshark> k
 * Sweetshark fetches lunch ;)
<fta2> why did that retrace failed? bug 721556
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 721556 in unity "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in IconTexture::~IconTexture()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/721556
<fta2> -ed
<pitti> fta2: well, look at the output: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/64793629/Stacktrace.txt
<fta2> pitti, i mean, the initial stack was not currupted
<fta2> i could easily resolve it locally
<pitti> might again be too old gdb
<pitti> in the retracer chroots
<fta2> i can crash compiz in 1 click, bug if the bug has no proper stack, noone will care about it :(
<fta2> s/g/t/
<seb128> fta2, install the debug packages locally and add the stacktrace manually to the bug?
<janimo> didrocks, seb128 is gnome-panel used directly by gdm or any other component except as a standalone app in classic gnome desktop?
<seb128> janimo, not that I know about
<janimo> does anything break if it is removed in an already non-gnome desktop?
<janimo> seb128, thanks for confirming
<seb128> janimo, should not, you're welcome
 * janimo needs to remove some unused packages in the armel netbook seeds
<seb128> hey tedg
<tedg> Good morning seb128
<seb128> tedg, how are you?
<fta2> seb128, i know how to do it myself, i just expected the retracer to do it for the bug
<tedg> Okay, hate IRC.  You should file a focus stealing bug on XChat as it logs into new chats.
<seb128> tedg, :-)
<tedg> I hope one day we can move into the 1990's and use Jabber.
<pitti> hey tedg
<seb128> fta2, they do it, but it seems gdb has issues in the retracers environment
<tedg> Good morning pitti
<fta2> who's taking care of libnotify4?
<fta2> bug 721777
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 721777 in libnotify4 "notify-send crashed with SIGABRT in g_return_if_fail_warning()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/721777
<seb128> nobody is actively working on it
<fta2> :(
<seb128> seems you are the only one to get that issue though
<seb128> so it doesn't really qualify as a high priority bug
<fta2> well, maybe there are not enough testers
<seb128> there is enough testers to keep us busy full time though
<seb128> we have a list of natty issues which get bug reports daily or so
<seb128> I'm not saying that your issue is not a bug
<seb128> it's just that we can't work on every single bug and that one has never been mentioned there before
<fta2> i understand the notify crash is not that critical, but compiz/unity crashing in 1 (or 2) basic clicks should be considered
<seb128> compiz and unity crashes are considered and assigned
<seb128> what number is your crash?
<fta2> bug 721556
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 721556 in unity "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in IconTexture::~IconTexture()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/721556
<didrocks> well, I reassigned it to unity…
<seb128> bug #721907
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 721907 in unity "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in IconTexture::~IconTexture()" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/721907
<seb128> fta2, it's fix commited
<didrocks> right, the dup has been fixed today
<fta2> gasp
<fta2> but good
<nessita> didrocks: hey there! would you know what can be causing bug #722483? I'm a bit puzzled since, even after removing ubuntuone-control-panel package (and checking that the file located in /usr/share/indicators/messages/applications/ is properly removed), the messaging entry for the control panel is still there in the menu
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 722483 in ubuntuone-client "Duplicate entries in the message indicator" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/722483
<didrocks> nessita: even after a restart?
<nessita> didrocks: I haven't tried restart, no
<didrocks> nessita: I think it only scan at start, tedg ? ^^
<nessita> didrocks: I'll try a session restart, that should do, right?
<didrocks> nessita: well, that's just a guess, but I would bet it :)
<nessita> didrocks, tedg: even if the scan is at start, currently we're getting 2 entries in the menu, even if we have a single file in /usr/share/indicators/messages/applications/
<nessita> that puzzles me :-)
<didrocks> nessita: yeah, known bug for some items, I don't have handy though :)
<nessita> didrocks: so, is not me, is you? :-P
<nessita> where 'you' is the message menu
<didrocks> nessita: IMHO, yeah, it's in the messaging menu side  :)
<nessita> ok, I'll restart this session to check if after package removal the entry is gone
<tedg> nessita, didrocks, no it does file watches.  Chances are you have one in your home directory as well?
<nessita> tedg: not at all
<nessita> tedg: and we're having several bug reports for that
<tedg> nessita, The two items is because you added a shortcut group.
<tedg> nessita, If you only want it in the panel you need to do a "OnlyShowIn"
<nessita> tedg: not sure what you're referring to. Is that related to the .desktop file?
<tedg> nessita, Yes, it has an extra "Ubuntu One" shortcut in it.  That's why there's two "Ubuntu One"'s in the messaging menu.
<nessita> tedg: you mean the "X-Ayatana-Desktop-Shortcuts=U1" entry?
<nessita> tedg: or the [U1 Shortcut Group] entry?
<tedg> nessita, Well, they work together :)
<tedg> nessita, The Desktop-Shortcuts refers to the group name.
<nessita> tedg: ok. You must know I'm not very skilled with this file, sorry for that. Shall I remove the  [U1 Shortcut Group]  section?
<tedg> nessita, I'm not sure why someone put it there.  You should remove both if you want it gone.  If you just want it in the Unity panel you should add a "OnlyShowIn=Unity" to the shortcut group.
<tedg> Or you could add groups that are more useful as well :)
<nessita> tedg: we need it in the launcher Unity, and in the regular menu in non unity desktops
<nessita> tedg: do you have some pointer for that last suggestion?
<tedg> nessita, Uhm, there's a wiki page for it.  But I can't seem to find it....
<tedg> nessita, Basically you can just put a list of items in the "X-Ayatana-Desktop-Shortcuts" entry.
<tedg> nessita, Then make "Shortcut Group" for each one with a Name and an Exec line.  It'll do what ever you want.
<nessita> tedg: sorry for being such an ignorant in this matter, I haven't dealt with .desktop file sin the past. WOuld you have an aexample I can look at?
<tedg> nessita, /usr/share/applications/evolution.desktop
<nessita> tedg: thanks :-)
<nessita> ok, I'll reboot now
<Sweetshark> pitti: Another packaging question: debian build the openoffice.org (to libreoffice) transitional packages from the openoffice source, while we created those along the LO ones from that source package. Because of that we have f.e. a openoffice.org-3.3.1~rc1-1ubuntu1~ppa1 while debian has stoped at  openoffice.org-3.3.0-6. To keep stuff in sync we should do stuff as debian does. However  openoffice.org-3.3.0-6ubuntu1 would be superceded 
<Sweetshark> pitti: we would however never really resync as debian is likely to just go on with 3.3.0-X forever ...
<pitti> hm, tricky; we can't lower the version number
<pitti> Sweetshark: oh, this is only in the PPA? then we still can
<pitti> natty still has 1:3.3.0-1ubuntu1
<pitti> Sweetshark: so I think it'd be easiest to sync openoffice.org from Debian (that's *only* the transitional packages now, right?), and drop them from our LibO as well
<Sweetshark> pitti: yes it is only the transitionals
<pitti> Sweetshark: so, I think if we can sync it'd be easier; if we wuold have to modify the transitional oo.o source as well (perhaps we need different version numbers in the Conflicts: there, or have different/extra package names), then I'd say do whatever is easier for you
<Sweetshark> i dont think we need differences in the transitionals. Even if, copying stuff over different repos (when rene makes a change upstream) would be errorprone.
<Sweetshark> should i generate new transitionals for the ppa too (from openoffice.org packaging source)?
<pitti> Sweetshark: I don't think we need to be too concerned about upgrades from your PPA at this point (not at the price of having to modify the transitional packages from Debian)
<Sweetshark> pitti:
<Sweetshark> pitti: k
<gnomefreak> what package would i file a bug on relating to gnome launcher panel in "ubuntu desktop edition" not sure if mutter, unity or what not
<seb128> what do you call launcher?
<seb128> could you describe the issue?
<gnomefreak> seb128: the panel that holds the icons on the left side of screen
<seb128> it's unity
<gnomefreak> seb128: i cant remove some of the icons and at least 1 i add wont work
<seb128> the special icons are not meant to be removable
<seb128> i.e workspace, trash, places
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> yeah those
<gnomefreak> and the os icon
<seb128> those are removable medias or other partitions being listed
<gnomefreak> is there a way to customize an icon and fix it to panel
<seb128> the same way they are listed in the gnome-panel places or nautilus
<seb128> you can create a custom .desktop I guess
<gnomefreak> oh i was just trying to add the weather applet and an irssi icon, but i will look into it. thanks
<gnomefreak> i have people testing gnome-term sound since i lost it in the past week or so
<seb128> you can't add applets to the unity launcher
<seb128> there is an indicator-weather though in universe
<gnomefreak> seb128: nor to the upper panel
<seb128> no
<gnomefreak> oh cool thanks ill install that
<gnomefreak> thanks you have been helpful :)
<seb128> you're welcome
<gnomefreak> sorry seb one more question. how do i find the indicator-weather. its installed but not sure how to add it
<seb128> tedg, ^
<seb128> well indicators should be automatically loaded I think
<tedg> gnomefreak, It's in Accessories
<tedg> seb128, Not app indicators.
<seb128> tedg, oh, I assumed that would be a sysindicator for some reason
<gnomefreak> ok unity doesnt have Accessories menu, i dont see anything useful in control center. it is listed in Main Menu but the Main Menu is useless in unity
<seb128> you can open the application place (bottom icon in the launcher)
<seb128> then type weather to filter things
<gnomefreak> oh weather thanks. i think i found a way to add a custom launcher to panel :)
<gnomefreak> nope
<gnomefreak> no == yes
<didrocks> pitti: did you notice anything with the launchpad API? like the status not changing with apport?
<didrocks> (the bug status)
<gnomefreak> i dont see anyway to launch weather. drag+drop clicking ect fails to load it. it is a running process but no gui for it
<didrocks> pitti: forget about it, you have to call lp_save() on each bug task, my bad
<fta> gnomefreak, it's there, but without icon, so it's invisible, but still usable (if you find it). once configured, you'll have an icon.
<fta> gnomefreak, see bug 720030
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 720030 in weather-indicator "indicator invisible on first run" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/720030
<gnomefreak> fta: i tried launching it 3 or 4 times and it runs as a process but doesnt show up. thanks ill look at bug
<tedg> pitti, Will the python tests you added run without dbusmenu being installed?  Do we need to set some env variable to tell it to use the local GIR files?
<gnomefreak> fta: well at least you got the icon to show up. is there a way to configure it without seeing it?
<fta> gnomefreak, it won't start 3 or 4 times, they put a lock to only allow one instance (useful with that many unity crashes leaving everything behind)
<gnomefreak> fta: i killed the process each time
<fta> gnomefreak, just right click between the indicators, it's there somewhere (but difficult to locate)
<fta> gnomefreak, have a look at my video in the bug
<gnomefreak> you have to right click between applets than move the cursor just a little bit
<gnomefreak> fta: i did look at it
<fta> i have indicator-applet-complete installed, so only one right click is needed
<vish> Sweetshark: hi, this iconset name is actually "Humanity" , not Human » http://cgit.freedesktop.org/libreoffice/artwork/commit/?id=0065a1be62155147c202707e2e93019f10bbf137
<vish> Sweetshark: Human is a different icon set
<fta> gnomefreak, you can also wait for the next update, they will fix this
<vish> Sweetshark: the older one until rev 10 is human » https://code.launchpad.net/~openoffice.org-human-icons/openoffice.org-human-icons/tango+human
<gnomefreak> fta: thanks i got it :)
<vish> Sweetshark: so rev 11 is Humanity; while rev 10 is Human.. (yea, Ubuntu is crazy with the Human names ;p)
<gnomefreak> ok that is much better than the gnome-applet
<fta> is it? not for me
<Sweetshark> vish: well, it was always called "human" in OOo/LO ...
<Sweetshark> and it is hardcoded like that in the source now.
<vish> Sweetshark: right, it was the Human icon theme earlier.. but ccheney did not rename it when he updated the icons, since he had to upload a new package(i suppose)
<gnomefreak> fta: yeah i like it cause it lists most info you/i could want without opening up a dialog window
<gnomefreak> moving it would be nice
<vish> Sweetshark: that would have meant uploading a new package and then moving it to main. and i think he just went for the quickest way..
<gnomefreak> fta: does forcast work for you? i cant get it to work here
<vish> Sweetshark: you'd see this in the copyright » "combination of humanity-icon-theme and OpenOffice Industrial Icons"
<vish> Sweetshark: so, it really doesnt matter much to me, but just wanted to let you know the copyrights are a mismatch there :)
<vish> and i dont know anything about the legalities :)
<Sweetshark> vish: do you really want to rename the package, create transitionals and all that jazz, and do the same upstream?
<fta> gnomefreak, it does, mostly
<vish> Sweetshark: well, i dont know about the copyright issues, but if someone later asks why humanity authors have been named as the authors of Human icon theme, atleast i thought i'd let you know ;)
<gnomefreak> i cant get it to open forcast maybe i set something wrong
<Sweetshark> vish: I dont thing, I dont think the legal stuff is problematic (although it would be great to have the icons as LGPL/MIT as the rest of LO).
<gnomefreak> nope oh well for now it works that is my main concern :)
<vish> Sweetshark: cool! OK..  or if human authors say that the icon theme is not human, just a headsup
<Sweetshark> vish: Well, I somebody comes up with the old "human" theme, we might get a problem, true.
<Sweetshark> vish: But before I hack around _that_ in the LO source, I will implement a generic theming in LO so that there is no need to hardcode anything into LO. Then every style can give itself a name (in the zip file or whatever) and the problem is gone (modulo packaging names etc.).
<vish> that sounds awesome!! :)
 * vish hopes someone fixes the theming issues in LibO too.. ;)
<Sweetshark> vish: But first lets get a halfway decent 3.3.1 release into natty ;)
<vish> :D
<gnomefreak> fta: you hae to exit the indicator than restart it to use forcast
 * vish renames didrocks to didbot! just received 250+ mails from him ;p
<didrocks1> oupsss, just been disconnected
<didrocks1> 18:38:27      didrocks | vish: hope you liked the spam ;)
<vish> hehe! :)
<didrocks1> vish: more seriously, I wrote a script over the week-end to help syncing bug state for unity and all related component, with the unity rules we have :)
<didrocks1> the first sync is of course… spammy, even if I tried to reduce the initial noise (don't sync fix released bugs and such)
<vish> ah! see i knew that couldnt have been done by a human changing one bug at a time ;p
<didrocks1> no, 3s by bug isn't possible ;)
<vish> didrocks1: just to make sure.. for Bug #721121 you'll be adding a new .desktop file in unity that uses the home icon?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 721121 in unity "Icon in Launcher should be home folder icon" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/721121
<didrocks1> vish: also, you probably didn't see that it opened 240 bug tasks as well
<vish> yea..
<didrocks1> vish: ok, on this one, I really don't know, did you read mark's comment?
<vish> didrocks1: right, he wants to update that icon to something else _and_ he wants the home icon on the launcher
<vish> so 2 bugs
<vish> didrocks1: for updating the icon we already have another bug
<vish>  neither me nor DanRabbit have any idea what to change it to.. :(
<didrocks1> vish: right, but I don't know with the current bamf how we can separate the "nautilus.desktop" pointed icon and the launcher displayed
<vish> didrocks: there was something mentioned about nautilus-unity.desktop
<didrocks> vish: in the future, bamf will be able to do that, hopefully (based on tab support), but for now, hum :/
<didrocks> vish: right, but I'm afraid that whe you start it, you will be matched against nautiuls.desktop
<didrocks> vish: this need a try :)
<didrocks> there was a hook for that case in maverick, not sure it survived natty though
<vish> didrocks:  ok , pls give it a try first and then we'll see if that doesnt help :)
<vish> its not too much work for me, but then i'd get bug saying wrong icon displayed here and the sort..
<vish> bugs*
<didrocks> vish: I understand totally, not sure I'll have time to do a proper test right now, so if you want to speed up things… :)
<vish> we should get jcastro to bitesize it ;)
<vish> oh it is already one..
<didrocks> right, so maybe just post a proposed solution to sum up it and then, see if someone can test that :)
<vish> ok.. :)
<didrocks> great, thanks! :)
<vish> np.. thanks..
<pitti> good night everyone
<bigon> what are the plan for the renaming of the libgtk3.0-0 pkg ?
<nessita> hello everyone! is anyone available to sponsor a new package? branch was pushed to is https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-file-storage-api/ubuntuone-file-storage-api-0.0.1
<micahg> does anyone recognize this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/570244/, I'm trying to fix the FTBFS with gnome-web-photo
<chrisccoulson> micahg - missing some build depends ;)
<chrisccoulson> (can't remember which though)
<chrisccoulson> i was going to look at that at some point
<chrisccoulson> i guess it needs an extra dependency when running autoreconf
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, I added dh-autoreconf
<kklimonda> micahg: does it build-depend on gnome-common ?
<micahg> kklimonda: no, and the FTBFS is only in natty
<micahg> err, nm that last part :)
 * micahg tries it with gnome-common
<micahg> cd ..
<micahg> oops
<kklimonda> GNOME_DEBUG_CHECK is defined in the macro provided by gnome-common and the error suggests that you don't have it :)
<micahg> kklimonda: worked, thanks :)
<kklimonda> great
<bigon> robert_ancell: what are the plan for the renaming of the libgtk3.0-0 pkg ?
<robert_ancell> bigon, the plan?
<bigon> well the pkg has not been renamed I think
<robert_ancell> yes
<robert_ancell> it should have been
<robert_ancell> in 3.0.0-1ubuntu1
<bigon> libgtk3.0-0                                           3.0.0-0ubuntu1
<bigon> this one still exists
<robert_ancell> ah, we just need to rebuild all the rdepends and it can then be removed
<cjwatson> bigon: it's already listed in the archive not-built-from-source list, queued for removal
<cjwatson> (once rdepends are rebuilt, as robert_ancell says)
<cjwatson> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/nbs.html
<bigon> ok ok thnx
<cjwatson> IOW it *was* renamed
 * cjwatson does that enormous NBS pass listed - it's obviously been a while
<fta> robert_ancell, hi, the last update you did of evolution crashes for me (~ new_notify_dbus), known?
<fta> bug 722491
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 722491 in evolution "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in send_dbus_message()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/722491
<robert_ancell> fta, thanks, will look into that
<fta> great
<fta> let me know if you need more info
<bigon> any objection if I'm starting to rebuild packages in universe with new libgtk-3-0 pkg name?
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-02-22
<chrisccoulson> grrrrr, one of my stupid cats just woke my daughter
<TheMuso> Thats not good.,
<highvoltage> chrisccoulson: why do you have stupid cats!?
<RAOF> Why is it so cold!  Brrr!
<highvoltage> because we're so close to the north pole?
<cyphermox> highvoltage, yeah :/
<TheMuso> RAOF: the joys of Tassy. Its certainly cooler than usual in Sydney today too.
<RAOF> Yup :)
<micahg> robert_ancell: hi, I remember you were discussing replacing tsclient with remmina earlier in the cycle, is that still planned?
<robert_ancell> micahg, well, it's being blocked by your team :P
<micahg> robert_ancell: ok, I can bring it up with the team then, is the discussion in the MIR?
<robert_ancell> there's some certificate handling code that needs patching, but I don't know enough about it
<robert_ancell> (but I believe it's probably just as weak as rdesktop, so it's probably not an increased security risk)
<robert_ancell> micahg, bug #673925
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 673925 in freerdp "[MIR] freerdp" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/673925
<RAOF> Who'd like to sponsor a wacom upload to fix a rather annoying SEGV on X server startup?
<micahg> robert_ancell: ah, yeah, that's bad :(, you mentioned working with upstream, did they say anything?
<robert_ancell> it's not going to be fixed on their side before natty, I started work on a patch which I sent to them for review, no response
<robert_ancell> but I don't have a lot of experience with these crypto api's, and they're a little hard to work with :)
<micahg> robert_ancell: sorry, I wish I could help, but this is something I haven't gotten into yet
<robert_ancell> I've updated the bug with some more info
<pitti> Good morning
<TheMuso> Hey pitti.
<pitti> hey TheMuso, how are you?
<TheMuso> pitti: Well thanks, yourself?
<pitti> pretty good, thanks!
<bryceh> heya pitti
<pitti> hey bryceh
<pitti> bryceh: sorry for all the trouble with the bad X.org crashes
<bryceh> pitti, no prob, thanks for tending to it.
<bryceh> fortunately there seems to be just a few crashers in xserver, so the possibility exists we might be able to eliminate them all
<bryceh> that'll be  a first for a release :-)
<bryceh> pitti, in other news... wayland!
<bryceh> pitti, do you/(can you?) do new package approvals for universe?
<pitti> bryceh: ... just at the point where you got X.org crash free :)
<bryceh> heh, job security!
<pitti> bryceh: "can" yes, "do" not very often any more
<bryceh> pitti, today I finally got the last bits squared away for wayland, and uploaded it to universe, and I'm hoping it'll get in by FF.
<bryceh> pitti, with all the latest mesa/libdrm/cairo/etc. changes, now all of wayland's dependencies are in the repository
<bryceh> and it even runs... there is a 'wstart' script which launches the compositor in your X environment, with a variety of demo programs
<bryceh> (tested on -intel and -radeon, but not -nouveau yet)
<pitti> wow, great work! looking forward to play with it
<pitti> bryceh: btw, all packages which land in NEW before FF will be considered (i. e. you don't get penalized for archive admin delays)
<bryceh> pitti, ahh, whew
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> hey didrocks
<didrocks> Guten Morgen pitti
<pitti> I'm off for some 3 hours for some errands
<didrocks> pitti: see you
<glatzor> mvo, huhu
 * glatzor hugs mvo
<glatzor> I merged a slightly modified version of your path in rev 586 of aptdaemon
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<chrisccoulson> ha - http://canweshipyet.com/
<chrisccoulson> that's a pretty good summary
<rodrigo_> morning
<didrocks> good morning chrisccoulson, rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> hi didrocks
<chrisccoulson> hi didrocks, how are you?
<didrocks> I'm fine, thanks, you? :)
<duanedesign> hello didrocks rodrigo_ . Hope you all are well
<didrocks> hey duanedesign, how are you?
<duanedesign> didrocks: i am good thank you. Trying to get a few packages ready for Debian.
<didrocks> duanedesign: excellent :)
<duanedesign> thankfully I have a few people interested in helping on a couple projects. :) Was starting to get overwhelmed. Have not had a change to touch Stipple since...probablly around UDS-N
<didrocks> similar here for oneconf :( just updated to new USC API
<jibel> rodrigo_, Hi, I'm able to easily reproduce bug 718098, with libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 2.23.0-1ubuntu1 installed. Aren't you ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 718098 in nautilus "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in g_str_hash()" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/718098
<jibel> rodrigo_, the easiest way is to install the current iso, which is affected by this issue.
<tjaalton> banshee seems broken on natty atm. refuses to play anything
<tjaalton> oh filed already
<rodrigo_> jibel: no, I'm not
<jibel> rodrigo_, do you get bug 719861 on the system you're trying to reproduce ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 719861 in gdk-pixbuf "After installation icon theme default to gnome-icon-theme and cannot be changed" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/719861
<rodrigo_> jibel: no, neither, that was already fixed iirc
<rodrigo_> jibel: are you up to date?
<jibel> rodrigo_, yes, today's iso
<rodrigo_> hmm
<rodrigo_> I'm writing a patch to avoid the crash, although haven't found the real cause, so I'm just adding a check for not calling g_str_hash with NULL
<jibel> rodrigo_, build failed on all arch for gdk-pixbuf, that's probably why it's released but not on the iso
<rodrigo_> hmm, yes
<Riddell> jasoncwarner: ping
<seb128> rodrigo_, you don't get the crash even if you screw the svg loader?
<seb128> jibel_, right, gdk-pixbuf failed to build due to some gir things, I've pinged pitti and kenvandine last week about it but since they didn't have time for it yet
<seb128> we need to get svg support fixed for a3, I will try to fix it again this week if they don't
<jibel_> seb128, okay, thanks.
<pitti> re
<rodrigo_> seb128, right, no crash at all
<seb128> rodrigo_, weird
<pitti> seb128: gdk-pixbuf FTBFS? hm, I'm not aware of that, but I can have a look
<rodrigo_> seb128, I'm writing a patch to avoid calling g_str_hash with NULL though
<seb128> pitti, we discussed it briefly on wednesday evening
<rodrigo_> seb128, although that's not the real cause, just a symptom
<seb128> pitti, but it was just before your w.e and I had to run
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok
<pitti> seb128: ah, seems I forgot then, sorry
<seb128> rodrigo_, you get no theme set and you can't open svg files right?
<seb128> pitti, no worry
<rodrigo_> seb128, right, and lots of missing icons
<rodrigo_> but no crash
<rodrigo_> seb128, do you get it with all the latest updates?
<seb128> rodrigo_, you nautilus /usr/share/applications and close the dialog?
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes
<seb128> did you restart your session or nautilus with the broken librsvg?
<seb128> well broken loader index
<pitti> seb128: opened a tab for it now, will queue it after my current bug fxi
<pitti> oh, and sending the meeting reminder :)
<seb128> rodrigo_, I didn't try this week but I don't really see what could have fixed it and it seems jibel_ still get it
<seb128> pitti, danke
<seb128> pitti, oh right I was about to remind you about the reminder :p
<pitti> seb128: speaking of meetings, was there any action etc. for us in Friday's release meeting?
<seb128> pitti, no
<rodrigo_> hmm, what crashes all the time is metacity, when I remove the svg loader
<pitti> seb128: thanks for covering
<seb128> pitti, no question, no action either
<seb128> you're welcome
<pitti> "business as usual" then :)
<seb128> rodrigo_, didn't try with it since compiz is the default and is working on this box
<pitti> didrocks: btw, is that only my configuration, or do the fonts in the unity panel look fuzzy everywhere?
<seb128> rodrigo_, well don't bother then if you don't get the crash, it's weird, it seemed like nautilus was getting confused because it's failing to load some of the icons to display
<pitti> didrocks: btw, great to see proper theme support now! I finally have a bright panel again with dark text \o/
<didrocks> pitti: hum, in the panel No, it should juste use the ubuntu font
<seb128> like it's not handling well the case where icons loading is failing
<pitti> didrocks: ok, will investigate later then, thanks
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, the launcher should be coming once we have a sign of design :)
<seb128> pitti, screenshot?
<seb128> didrocks, launcher what? themable?
<didrocks> seb128: just choose the "radiance" theme
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes, but submitting that patch anyway, at least it won't crash until we find the real issue
<didrocks> well, it's limited to ambiance and radiance only
<seb128> rodrigo_, thanks
<seb128> didrocks, heh, I do use the light theme since ever
<seb128> screenshot was for the fuzy issue, I don't think I have it but I want to see what pitti is speaking about before saying that
<pitti> seb128: doing, hang on
<seb128> but I've to admit I liked the non themed version better
<seb128> it looks a bit weird now
<pitti> http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/tmp/fuzzy-panel.png
<seb128> it doesn't fit with the launcher (which was part of my "launcher?" question to know if the launcher will change as well) and I find the junction unity-panel to application not as clear
<pitti> seb128, didrocks ^
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, the "launcher" is still pending design to ack
<pitti> text in the menus is fine
<seb128> I think I would be fine if the launcher was forcing the old style with the right icons and let me use a different theme for my applications
<pitti> but the "martin", time, and top level menus are fuzzy, looks like not aliased
<pitti> reading them makes you feel a bit dizzy
<didrocks> pitti: I have this on other monitor which doesn't have the same resolution, hard to compare :)
<pitti> I'll file a bug later on then
<didrocks> but yeah, maybe you're right, I'll let dx know
<seb128> pitti, right, same issue there
<pitti> I believe that came with the themed change
<pitti> I don't remember it being fuzzy before, but then again that was bright on dark and looked different
<seb128> easy to see if run an application with UBUNTU_MENUPROXY set and compare the panel and application menus
<seb128> without rather
<seb128> pitti, right
<didrocks> seb128: hum? pitti is telling that text in the appmenu is fine
<seb128> didrocks, no, he says the menu content is fine
<pitti> didrocks: in the submenus, not in the top-level names in the panel
<seb128> not the menu bar
<pitti> didrocks: see the screenshot
<didrocks> oh ok, the top-level menu
<pitti> "Datei" is fuzzy, the "Neu" entry looks fine
<seb128> see the difference between the text in the unity-panel and the text in the open menu
<didrocks> yeah, I see it now
<didrocks> hum, should be a nux issue IMHO
<pitti> I guess it's not using the standard GNOME font rendering with aliasing?
<didrocks> more the prossible :)
<seb128> didrocks, nux is used for the indicators rendering?
<didrocks> seb128: right, all is rendered by nux as nux widgets
<seb128> it's weird they don't use gtk directly
<seb128> didrocks, just curious but what advantage is nux giving the label rendering in that context?
<seb128> it seems something where plain gtk should be just fine
<didrocks> seb128: well, all having as nux widgets enables padding and layout in a sane way (as some widgets have to be wrapped by nux)
<seb128> didrocks, it's weird, unity-panel-service doesn't use nux it seems
<didrocks> then, nux should be using gtk maybe, but as it wants to be platform independent…
<seb128> ldd on the binary doesn't list nux
<didrocks> seb128: the service doesn't render
<didrocks> seb128: the service is a proxy which tell "you need this, that and that"
<seb128> I guess I don't understand how the unity-panel is working ;-)
<didrocks> very easy
<didrocks> unity-panel is part of the unity process
<didrocks> then, the unity-panel-service talks to the unity panel, telling it what it should draw
<seb128> so the service has all the loading and information dispatching and unity does the rendering?
<didrocks> (the "what" beeing strings and data)
<didrocks> right
<didrocks> all that over dbus
<didrocks> so, for the indicators, you basically have:
<didrocks> indicator service <-> unit-panel-service <-> unity (compiz)
<didrocks> with <-> being dbus protocol
<seb128> I know the indicator to service part of the deal
<seb128> I've been mostly looking at the indicator stack so far
<seb128> I didn't realize the unity-panel rendering was done by unity itself though
<seb128> learning every day ;-)
<didrocks> right, just telling that for a menu, we have two dbus passerels
<didrocks> all the rendering is done by unity, whatever it is
<seb128> I guess they have their reasons
<didrocks> less X connections is one of them I think (and don't destroying/redrawing the panel on indicator crash is another)
<seb128> well I guess it's rather for the things like wm control integration
<seb128> because otherwise for the few rendering the unity-panel has to do it would have been easier to do a separate binary
<seb128> it would have reduced the potential for indicator to bring unity down or to leak memory etc
<didrocks> indicator don't bring unity down, just the service
<didrocks> so, unity just "don't refresh" the panel until the service respawn
<seb128> right, that's because they redesigned it this way to avoid the issue they had last cycle :p
<didrocks> exactly :)
<pitti> didrocks: do you know what happened with /desktop/gnome/session/required_components ?
<pitti> it doesn't have nautilus any more -- how do I remove nautilus from autostarting now?
<pitti> (I need to run it from a local build tree)
<seb128> pitti, /usr/share/gnome-session/
<seb128> pitti, the sessions are in the sessions directory there
<pitti> ah, thanks; learned something new
<didrocks> /usr/share/gnome-session/sessions now
<pitti> I suppose changing that requires a session restart?
<seb128> the /usr/share/xsessions sessions start gnome-session --session=
<seb128> which load the corresponding profile in that directory
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, it needs a session restart
<pitti> there is no per-user override for that any more then?
<didrocks> pitti: no
<seb128> pitti, yes, was already the case with the gconf key
<seb128> yes -> restart
 * pitti uses good old sudo mv /usr/bin/nautilus{,.disabled} then
<seb128> don't kill nautilus if you do that
<seb128> gnome-session tends to crash when you do that
<seb128> it tries to respawn it since it's in the session and doesn't like failing to it
<pitti> it seems to survive fine right now, I can start/stop it from my build tree now
<seb128> ok, last time I tried gnome-session crashed
 * Sweetshark builds libreoffice-3.3.1~rc2-1ubuntu1~ppa1 which has good chances to become the unchanged final (and includes the humanity icons)
<pitti> whee!
<Sweetshark> :_(
 * Sweetshark just realizes he builds the human style, but does not package it.
<ricotz> seb128, hello
<Sweetshark> ... and here we go again (this time with packaging hopefully) ...
<seb128> ricotz, hey
<Sweetshark> pitti: ping?
<pitti> hey Sweetshark
<Sweetshark> could you help me along with MIRing ttf-sil-gentium-basic and ttf-sil-gentium as they are recommends for libreoffice
<Sweetshark> thats bug 711512
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 711512 in libreoffice "[natty] libreoffice uninstallable: depends on ttf-sil-gentium-basic from universe" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/711512
<pitti> Sweetshark: oh, sure; I believe ttf-sil-gentium was in main before, and -basic should be easy (sounds like a splitout)
<pitti> ttf-sil-gentium | 1.02+dfsg-4 |         hardy | source, all
<pitti> right
<pitti> Sweetshark: so, I'll re-promote that one
<pitti> Sweetshark: I suggest that you reassign above bug to ttf-sil-gentium-basic
<pitti> Sweetshark: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionProcess describes the full process, FYI
<nessita> hello everyone. Is there any chance to get an sponsorship for a new package? package branch is https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-file-storage-api/ubuntuone-file-storage-api-0.0.1
<Sweetshark> pitti: you mean the "affects" field?
<pitti> Sweetshark: so in essence you'd subscribe ubuntu-mir to the bug and change title/description accordingly; you need to provide the rationale ("recommended by libreoffice")
<pitti> Sweetshark: expand the "natty" task, there you can modify the affected source package
<pitti> Sweetshark: it's not a bug in libreoffice
<seb128> hey nessita
<seb128> nessita, how are you?
<pitti> hey nessita
<seb128> nessita, subscribe ubuntu-sponsors if you didn't yet so it's on the sponsoring list, I will try to review it later on if nobody picked it up before
<nessita> hey seb128, pitti! how are you?
<seb128> nessita, I'm fine thanks
<seb128> nessita, urg, "Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page. "
<pitti> Sweetshark: you can already check some of the MIR requirements for getting a feel for it, but the MIR team will do the packaging checks (as you aren't that experienced with Debian packaging yet)
<seb128> nessita, is that a private project or something?
<nessita> seb128: makes sense, I didn't realize I could subscribe people to a branch (instead to a merge prop)
<pitti> same here
<seb128> nessita, well you can ask review from ubuntu-sponsors
<nessita> seb128: is not, but somehow LP makes all u1 branches private. Thanks for noticing this, I'll ask a l.o.s.a to make it public
<seb128> thanks
<nessita> seb128: but, proposing merge against what target, if the package project does not exist?
<seb128> hum right, for a new source better to open a bug and subscribe ubuntu-sponsors
<Sweetshark> pitti: eh, the title is misleading. I need ttf-... in main as libreoffice is too, right?
<pitti> Sweetshark: correct; the standard title is "[MIR] ttf-sil-gentium-basic"
<rodrigo_> seb128, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/ubuntu/natty/nautilus/fix-718098/+merge/50734
<rodrigo_> seb128, at least with that it shouldn't crash
<seb128> rodrigo_, thanks
<rodrigo_> although not much happy about the fix, it's just fixing a symptom, not the real cause
<Sweetshark> pitti: do I keep myself in "assigned to" or who should go in there?
<seb128> rodrigo_, do you plan to forward the patch upstream as well?
<rodrigo_> seb128, not this one, will do as soon as I know the real cause
<seb128> rodrigo_, did you try under compiz? not sure why it would make any difference but several users reported having it when clicking on the ubuntu logo under unity and closing it
<czajkowski> 12:45 < Pendulum> hey, can anyone here RT this, I don't have many followers and I'm hoping we get some good feedback http://twitter.com/#!/colona13/status/40020405666189312  :)
<czajkowski> Can folks help out please :D
<seb128> which basically runs nautilus on /usr/share/applications
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes, also tried it there, no crash neither
<rodrigo_> but yes, seems to be related to using unity
<seb128> czajkowski, "rt this"?
<seb128> czajkowski, is there something technically that should be done, like is that blocked on some infrastructure changes which are defined?
<czajkowski> Pendulum: ^^
<seb128> rodrigo_, hum, I'm pretty sure I got it using a daily iso in kvm without d
<seb128> 3d
<seb128> rodrigo_, in a classic session just running nautilus /usr/share/applications and closing it
<rodrigo_> seb128, removing the svg loader, right?
<czajkowski> seb128: the idea would be to get more people to the meeting to encourage and examine how we can get more people to UDS as some have conceners about venue and taking part.
<seb128> it might that I didn't even wait for it to have loaded the dir
<ricotz> seb128, sorry, was away, do you mind looking at my gtk+3.0 3.0.1 merge?
<seb128> rodrigo_, the fixed gdk-pixbuf didn't land, daily isos still have the svg loader not registered
<Pendulum> seb128: announcement of meeting about making UDS more accessible
<rodrigo_> seb128, hmm, ok, I tried with a maverick->natty update, so I guess that got the fix?
<seb128> Pendulum, we can do that, it doesn't require a rt though
<rodrigo_> although I also tried removing the svg loader
<czajkowski> seb128: well some people don't know what to say unless they RT it
<seb128> jcastro, can you get http://twitter.com/#!/colona13/status/40020405666189312 advertized on planet etc?
<seb128> czajkowski, Pendulum: ^
<Pendulum> seb128: I was asking people to pass the word
<czajkowski> seb128: where Rt is not logging a RT ticket but retweeting it
<Pendulum> there's a blog post on planet about it already :)
<seb128> ok, gotcha
<seb128> well doesn't hurt to ping jcastro
<Pendulum> nope
<seb128> the community team is good about letting other know about meetings etc ;-)
<Pendulum> yeah
<Pendulum> I asked in the community team channel
<seb128> rodrigo_, right, that would work
<nessita> seb128: thanks, I'll open the bug and link the branch (I'll re push to +junk since l.o.s.a.s are sprinting)
<seb128> rodrigo_, the issue is that the cache refresh is not run on first installation
<seb128> nessita, ok
<rodrigo_> seb128, hmm
<seb128> rodrigo_, editing the file in /usr/lib/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/2.10.0 to drop the svg reference should be the same though
<rodrigo_> yes
<seb128> it leads to have stock GNOME icons in the session and eog refusing to open svg images
<seb128> rodrigo_, did you try on natty or on a box with GNOME3?
<rodrigo_> seb128, on a vm with natty, upgraded from a maverick iso
<rodrigo_> no gnome3
<rodrigo_> well, also tried on my box, with gnome3, but no crash neither
<seb128> rodrigo_, well I just started a daily iso in kvm, nautilus /usr/share/applications and close the nautilus dialog immediatly
<seb128> nautilus crashed, I just tried again now
<rodrigo_> hmm, ok
<seb128> rodrigo_, maybe try downloading a daily iso and starting in kvm to see?
<rodrigo_> yeah
<pitti> Sweetshark: please unassign once you subscribe ubuntu-mir, it will be assigned to a member of the MIR team; do stay subscribed, though
<Sweetshark> pitti: k
<pitti> Sweetshark: looks fine now; still requires a packaging check (by MIR team)
<pitti> Sweetshark: but your side is done now; thanks!
<Sweetshark> pitti: great, thanks for the walkthrough ;)
<Sweetshark> pitti: hmm, there might be another one actually for MIR: libreoffice-nlpsolver, see bug 712725. That one just got into debian unstable in the last days, but we should have it in natty too, I guess. It is one of the unique features of LO which OOo does not have. FWIW we should be able to just use the version by debian as is ...
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 712725 in libreoffice "NLPSolver extension not available" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/712725
<pitti> Sweetshark: is it recommended by the LibO package?
<Sweetshark> pitti: hmmm, no. So we would put it in universe?
<pitti> Sweetshark: I guess we won't really need it for a standard CD install, but I guess the full "libreoffice" metapackage could certainly depend on it
<pitti> Sweetshark: that would need a MIR then, of course
 * pitti syncs it into natty
 * Sweetshark tries to MIRify the bug then.
<pitti> Sweetshark: synced and source NEWed; will take some time to build now, and then needs to get through binary NEW
<pitti> Sweetshark: but now you should be able to change the source package task to nlpsolver, i. e. LP now knows about it
<Sweetshark> ah, ok
<Sweetshark> ... not yet ...
 * Sweetshark wonders: at debian the package is called libreoffice-nlpsolver, but here it is nlpsolver?
<seb128> Sweetshark, sourcename != binaryname
<Sweetshark> seb128: doh! ok. ;)
<mterry> seb128, is tedg around today?
<seb128> mterry, hey
<seb128> mterry, I guess so, he was around yesterday at least
<seb128> mterry, he just join a bit later than that usually, like in 1 hour or so
<pitti> seb128: I'm about to do a nautilus upload; do you have anything pending?
 * pitti got bug 714958 fixed now
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 714958 in nautilus "desktop should disable automounting when screen is locked" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/714958
<pitti> it's working quite nicely now
<seb128> pitti, let me check
<seb128> pitti, lp:~rodrigo-moya/ubuntu/natty/nautilus/fix-718098
<seb128> pitti, you might want to merge than
<seb128> that
<pitti> seb128: will look, thanks
<pitti> rodrigo_: is your fix for bug 718098 upstream anywhere? there are no links or patch tag headers
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 718098 in nautilus "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in g_str_hash()" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/718098
<rodrigo_> pitti, no, not upstream
<pitti> rodrigo_: can you please forward it? or just commit there (looks obvious to me)
<seb128> pitti, we just discussed it half an hour ago on the channel
<seb128> pitti, he said he wants a real fix rather than a workaround
<pitti> ah, ok
<rodrigo_> pitti, well, it's just a fix for a symptom, not the real fix, so I'd prefer not to send it upstream for now
<seb128> but he fails to get the issue on his install
<pitti> ack
<rodrigo_> pitti, I'm still looking at what could cause it
<rodrigo_> just submitted this branch so that people stop getting crashes
<pitti> merged, uploading now; thanks!
<pitti> hm, when I press F7, my desktop goes mad
<pitti> can't type anything any more, or select menu entries, etc.
<seb128> don't do that!
<pitti> F8 as well; but that's my pastetoggle key for vim!
<seb128> joke aside no issue there
<pitti> then again I can't switch to ctrl+alt+f8 from VT1 any more either
<pitti> ctlr+alt+f1 to f6 works, though
<pitti> so maybe it's somethign new in X
<seb128> jibel: bug #723156, is that specific to the liveCD?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 723156 in gnome-control-center "Keyboard layout selection is not preserved after logout/login on liveCD" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723156
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti
<chrisccoulson> if you feel like doing some removals, i have bug 723163 (which closes another WI) ;)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 723163 in prism "Please remove prism source and binaries from natty" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723163
<seb128> seems an issue for pitti or GunnarHj
<seb128> likely gdm, .dmrc, gnome-settings-daemon thing
<jibel> seb128, Idk, I haven't tried to reproduce on real hw yet. I'll do that in the afternoon and update the report.
<pitti> didrocks: filed as bug 723167 FTR, I didn't find an existing bug
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 723167 in unity "Panel does not use standard GTK/Pango font rendering/antialiasing, causing fuzzy fonts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723167
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<pitti> chrisccoulson: oh, sure
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> thanks :)
<pitti> got a bit of a cold, but good otherwise! how about you?
<seb128> jibel: I think it's similar to bug #659512
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 659512 in gnome-settings-daemon "USA layout variant cannot exist without standard USA layout" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/659512
<pitti> chrisccoulson: *swoosh*
<jibel> seb128, that's really close, I'll dup mine, and undup if it's still there once the fix is released.
<chrisccoulson> pitti - excellent, thanks! my list is getting smaller now - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/Natty/Firefox4/XULRunner20Transition
<chrisccoulson> :-)
<pitti> yay
<seb128> jibel: thanks
<pitti> argh swt-gtk
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, that one's a real pain now
<didrocks> pitti: ok, perfect, thanks :)
<pitti> didrocks: FSVO "perfect" :)
<didrocks> heh :)
<seb128> tedg, have you seen bugs similar to bug #720895?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 720895 in libdbusmenu "bluetooth-applet crashed with SIGSEGV in g_variant_builder_add_value()" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/720895
<tedg> seb128, In general yes.  They tend to come from using builders without any entries being added to it.
<seb128> tedg, so bugs in the applications not in the stack?
<tedg> seb128, Well, unfortunately, could be both :-/
<tedg> seb128, Though we've fixed a bunch of those in dbusmenu.
<seb128> tedg, this one seems to be a common one, what would help? valgrind log?
<tedg> seb128, I think we've got all... but...
<seb128> tedg, well mdz still get it on current natty
<tedg> seb128, Really, a stack trace that can be retraced would probably be enough to identify it...
<seb128> tedg, ok, will get you that
<tedg> seb128, Why does that happen?  Upgrades after the stacktrace is uploaded but before the retracer can get to it?
<seb128> tedg, no, issues on the retracer, I'm debugging that at the moment
<seb128> bah
<tedg> seb128, Honestly speaking, how much time do you spend fixing the retracer?  It seems like critical but yet unreliable infrastructure?
<seb128> the retracing queue is empty
<seb128> bah, I need to hurry, kenvandine will ruin my debug work
<kenvandine> seb128, ?
<seb128> kenvandine, I'm trying to figure why the libdbusmenu symbols don't work on the retracers
 * kenvandine is trying to get lo-menubar uploaded in time to get NEW'd and MIR done :)
<seb128> but when your upload hit the mirror the ddebs will be out of sync
<kenvandine> ugh... sorry
<seb128> no worry
<seb128> still a bit before it's built and published ;-)
<kenvandine> :)
<rodrigo_> hmm, the gtk3 packages have been renamed?
<pitti> seb128: ok, so gdk-pixbuf FTBFS is due to our local 065_gir_set_packages.patch
<pitti> it's all kenvandine's fault :)
<seb128> hehe
<kenvandine> sigh... again :)
<seb128> when I dropped a similar change on gtk kenvandine came complaining the next day
<pitti> I think that might be fixed upstream in a better way now
<seb128> it seems those are buggy but yet required
<pitti> that says
<pitti> GdkPixbuf_2_0_gir_EXPORT_PACKAGES = gdk-pixbuf-2.0
<pitti> kenvandine: ^ do you know whether that's sufficient? we want "what's the corresponding .pc for this GIR", not "which .pcs do I need to build this GIR", right?
<kenvandine> right
<kenvandine> it basically adds a <package> to the gir file, with the .pc pkg name
<pitti> kenvandine: ok, I'll check that then
<kenvandine> thx pitti
<pitti> kenvandine: confirmed, above works (the upstream solution)
<kenvandine> not having that breaks a bunch of other things
<kenvandine> great
 * pitti fixes
<mvo> hey didrocks! a quick question, is there a chance for a updated simple-ccsm? or is that not needed/desired?
<didrocks> mvo: it's not maintained anymore
<mvo> didrocks: should we remove it from the archive then?
<mvo> didrocks: or is it fine, just not maintained?
<mvo> i.e. no 0.9 version etc
<didrocks> mvo: I think it should work, I didn't test though
<mvo> didrocks: I got a mail bugreport about it, I will just reply to file a bug I guess
<didrocks> mvo: yeah, I think it will be good. Thanks :)
<mvo> thank you
<seb128> pitti, what defines a successful retrace in apport again?
<seb128> I though it was 5 correct functions in line
<pitti>         The current heuristic is to consider it useless if it either is shorter
<pitti>         than three lines and has any unknown function, or for longer traces, a
<pitti>         minority of known functions.
<pitti> seb128: "5 correct functions" is stronger, and only required for auto-duplication
<seb128> ok
<pitti> above is "has_useful_stacktrace()" for apport-failed-retrace
<seb128> pitti, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/64887641/Stacktrace.txt is counted as correct
<seb128> which is somewhat border line
<pitti> I know; I'm happy to fine-tune
<seb128> no that's ok
<pitti> it currently falls un der the "majority of known functions"
<seb128> I'm trying to find something which fails retracing to do it by hand ;-)
<pitti> they really suck these days in general, though
<seb128> 3 on 10 is not really in that category
<pitti> seb128: did you try downgrading to 6.8 locally? did that reproduce any of the bad retraces for bluetooth (or whatever you were trying before where you said it works)?
<seb128> pitti, not yet, but last time I tried to play with gdb versions the issue happened only in the retracer environment
<pitti> ok, so could be fakechroot breakage again
<seb128> I will do that now
 * pitti sobs quietly
<seb128> bah the i386 retracer is busted
<seb128> ERROR: connecting to Launchpad failed: <?xml version="1.0"?>
<seb128> ...
<pitti> awesome; that looks transient, though
<pitti> seb128: oh, is that perhaps why the retracer got stuck (lock files) without having anything in the log?
<seb128> not really transient
<pitti> we really need to file an RT for cron mails; I'll do that now
<seb128> the i386 one crash on start
<seb128> the amd64 one works though
<seb128> I'm driving it by hand right now
<seb128> go figure
<pitti> amd64 had a lock file and no running retracer as well, though (and no error in the log)
<seb128> I'm running it by hand
<seb128> it just finished a retracing
<pitti> seb128: heh -- check mailq on osageorange
<seb128> cf the stacktrace I copied to you
<pitti> looks like a firewall issue, I'll RT
<seb128> urg
<seb128> right
<pitti> RT sent
<seb128> pitti, do you have any clue about the i386 retracer issue?
<seb128> look a debug in the ubuntu-archive dir
<seb128> at
<pitti> (/me in meeting, lagged)
<seb128> or try running the i386 retracer by hand like the cron do
<pitti> ugh, NFC :/
<pitti> seb128: is that the outside crash digger already, or retrace in the fakechroot?
<seb128> pitti, it's doing that in the second you run it
<pitti> ok, outside then
<seb128> so I guess the first thing which tries to talk to lp
<pitti> so, seems it's a difference in the i386 vs. amd64 dchroot
<pitti> hm, identical python{launchpad,wadl}lib versions
<seb128> do they use the same .lpcookie?
<pitti> hm, hang on, there's still a local launchpadlib /checkout
<pitti> perhaps one of them is using that
<dobey> hmm
<pitti> seb128: I removed ~/launchpadlib/ now; nothing should be using that any more, just checked apport-retracer-*/environ
<pitti> seb128: does it behave any different now?
<pitti> seb128: yes, same cookie
<seb128> pitti, no
<seb128> You can reset the credentials by removing the file "/home/ubuntu-archive/.lpcookie"
<seb128> it has a long error log with that at the end
<pitti> seb128: it just prints that out on any HTTPError
<seb128> well "log" seems like a launchpad page or something
<pitti> seb128: hah - cron spam
<seb128> ?
<seb128> oh, they fixed it?
<pitti> apparently so
<pitti> meh, this dchroot noise is annoying
<pitti> I always get it locally as well
<pitti> dear dchroot, there is no "location" in any of my configuration, STFU
<pitti> seb128: https://portal.admin.canonical.com/44183
<pitti> just flipped to resolved
 * pitti bows to our super fast IT team
<GunnarHj> seb128, jibel: Am I guilty to bug 723156? ;-) The issue is indeed similar to the issue with GDM and l-s that didn't play well together, but at GNOME they are now referring to GDM for GNOME 3, where they seem to be dropping the opportunity to set basic session settings from the login screen. If that will happen with Ubuntu as well, is it really worth it to fix the current inconsistency with respect to keyboard layout settin
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 723156 in gnome-control-center "Keyboard layout selection is not preserved after logout/login on liveCD (dup-of: 659512)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723156
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 659512 in gnome-settings-daemon "USA layout variant cannot exist without standard USA layout" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/659512
<GunnarHj> gs?
<rodrigo_> so, what's the new name for the gtk3 packages? I still see the same ones in the standard repos
<seb128> rodrigo_, libgtk-3-0
<seb128> rodrigo_, libgtk-3-dev
<rodrigo_> ok
<rodrigo_> seb128, but those are not available yet on the repos
<seb128> they are here
<seb128> I installed them yesterday
<seb128> do you use a mirror?
<bcurtiswx> seb128, http://ftp.acc.umu.se/pub/GNOME/sources/empathy/2.91/empathy-2.91.90.news  should I add the optional champlain dep ?
<seb128> bcurtiswx, no
<bcurtiswx> seb128, OK thx
<seb128> it's in universe
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes, .es
<seb128> you're welcome
<rodrigo_> ok then
<chrisccoulson> how do i turn off the ubuntuone notifications telling me the connection status?
<chrisccoulson> i keep getting repeated notifications
<chrisccoulson> aha, killing syncdaemon seems to have fixed it :)
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, you should file a bug to get them to quiet those down
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, yeah, it's annoying. i've basically had repeated notifications, one straight after another for the last 15 minutes or so
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: please tell me the bug number once you've files it so I can go rant in it :)
<seb128> pitti, ups, sorry I wanted to reply there
<seb128> http://paste.ubuntu.com/570635/
<seb128> less noisy
<seb128> pitti, so it's a gdb issue
<seb128> 6.8 screw the stacktrace
<seb128> 7.2 works fine
<seb128> both on my natty box
<seb128> using on a running indicator with a breakpoint
<pitti> seb128: ah, many thanks
<rodrigo_> seb128, what repo are you using? archive.ubuntu.com?
<seb128> rodrigo_, yes
<seb128> rodrigo_, you?
<seb128> rodrigo_, try to apt-cache policy libgtk-3-0
<seb128> or libgtk3.0-0 as well
<rodrigo_> was using .es, but switched to the main archive
<rodrigo_> but now I realize I was apt-cache search gtk3
<rodrigo_> and it's libgtk-3-0
<rodrigo_> ok, there it is indeed
<seb128> rodrigo_,
<seb128> <rodrigo_> so, what's the new name for the gtk3 packages? I still see the same ones in the standard repos
<seb128> <seb128> rodrigo_, libgtk-3-0
<seb128>  rodrigo_, libgtk-3-dev
<seb128> rodrigo_, not my fault :p
<rodrigo_> no, my fault :-)
<seb128> GunnarHj, right, I've no real opinion on the logic screen options
<seb128> or on whether it will be fine to drop those
<seb128> or if we will want to put them back
<seb128> or use another dm like lightdm
<seb128> pitti,
<seb128> pitti, seems there is something wrong with the cookies
<pitti> we can regenerate them easily
<pitti> seb128: perhaps it helps to purge the LP cache?
<seb128> pitti, what cookie is subscribe-triagers.py supposed to try to use?
<pitti> seb128: ~/.lpcookie is the general auth file, there is no other
<seb128> pitti, no, I think lptools are using .launchpadlib/...
<seb128> let me try something
<GunnarHj> pitti: Hi Martin, I submitted the backports bug 719815 the other day. Do you have time to think it over and (hopefully) triage it?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 719815 in maverick-backports "Please backport gdm and language-selector to Lucid and Maverick" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/719815
<pitti> GunnarHj: I'm not in ~ubuntu-backporters
<pitti> GunnarHj: we can't just backport the natty l-s package as it is, as this was switched to pygi
<pitti> which doesn't yet work on lucid/maverick
<pitti> gdm should work fine, though
<GunnarHj> pitti: I know, but Scott asked for an opinion.
<GunnarHj> pitti: The bransches don't include the pygi stuff.
<pitti> bug updated
<pitti> GunnarHj: ah, there are branches already? usually backports require that you can build and use the natty package unmodified
<pitti> as custom modifications need to be kept in sync and thus require a much larger amount of maintenance
<pitti> jasoncwarner: hey Jason, how are you? do you lead the meeting today?
<GunnarHj> pitti: I realised that that wouldn't suffice in this case. Thanks for the bug comment.
<jasoncwarner> morning, pitti...yeah, I'm here and all!
<pitti> ah, awesome
<seb128> hey jasoncwarner
<jasoncwarner> hey seb128! morning!
<pitti> Sweetshark, bryceh, chrisccoulson, didrocks, Riddell, kenvandine, cyphermox, mterry, rodrigo_: meeting
<cyphermox> o/
<mterry> heyo!
<rodrigo_> \o
 * Sweetshark reporting in.
<jasoncwarner> morning everyone.
<pitti> tremolux and tkamppeter seem to be offline
 * kenvandine waves
<jasoncwarner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2011-02-22
<rodrigo_> hey jasoncwarner
<chrisccoulson> hi!
<didrocks> hey
<jasoncwarner> pitti: no problem.
<jasoncwarner> good morning everyone...hope everyone is doing well! Should be a good week, I suppose..almost to feature freeze!
<jasoncwarner> [TOPIC] Partner Update
<kenvandine> yup
<kenvandine> UbuntuOne:
<kenvandine> they will be needing a FFE for the unity launcher integration
<kenvandine> it is still blocked on bug 709240
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 709240 in vala "libunity support gobject-introspected languages" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709240
<kenvandine> but that api is so simple, it shouldn't be much work or risky
<kenvandine> for DX
<kenvandine> we'll finally be getting libreoffice appmenu support
<kenvandine> lo-menubar is working, i'll get the package uploaded today
<kenvandine> and start an mir
<seb128> oh, they will maybe beat chrisccoulson and firefox it seems ;-)
<kenvandine> tedg has some feature work landing this week too, but we missed our meeting yesterday... i don't have a good list of that atm
<Sweetshark> http://aruiz.synaptia.net/siliconisland/2011/02/introducing-libreoffice-integration-with-unitys-application-menubar.html and http://blog.documentfoundation.org/2011/02/21/a-warm-welcome-to-canonical/ in case anyone missed it ...
<kenvandine> i'll get it on the wiki page though
<kenvandine> that is all i have
<kenvandine> questions?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - oh, we can't have that ;)
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, race!
<chrisccoulson> i'm basically blocked on mozilla now, my extension is pretty much finished!
<seb128> ok, I bet on kenvandine, let's see!
<chrisccoulson> lol
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> :-D
<jasoncwarner> Awesome, thanks Ken. chrisccoulson, still waiting on mozilla?
<chrisccoulson> jasoncwarner, yeah. i'm actually just chasing it up right now
<jasoncwarner> :) thanks!
<jasoncwarner> Ok, [TOPIC] UNITY
<didrocks> hey o/
<didrocks> as usual, most of what's important is on the wiki
 * kenvandine prays for dash and places
<didrocks> kenvandine: it's there already :)
<didrocks> still a crash though, will be fixed for next release
<didrocks> so, feature-wise, we are almost on top of it
<didrocks> just alt + F2 remaining and will need a FFe
<didrocks> and another one for resizing windows, will come soon
<didrocks> troubles ahead: new compiz tomorrow with ABI break, don't do partial upgrades!
<didrocks> all the rest is on the wiki :)
<didrocks> (we got also some new tool to deal with unity bug, will blog about at the end of the week)
<jasoncwarner> thanks, didrocks...
<jasoncwarner> skipping software center...[TOPIC] KUBUNTU
<jasoncwarner> Riddell: you around?
<Riddell> hi
<Riddell>  * owncloud packaged and in
<Riddell>  * samba sharing in
<Riddell>  * language selector updates working, will be merged & uploaded shortly
<Riddell>  * kdebindings still broken on ARM, no resolution from mobile team or upstream, getting worrying
<Riddell>  * 14 milestoned bugs for alpha 3 http://goo.gl/yGhJd
<Riddell>  * Todo list features pleasingly green ready for feature freeze https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<jasoncwarner> thanks Riddell...any idea what is holding up the kdebindings?
<Riddell> well something to do with qreal!=double which is a typical ARM issue we have
<Riddell> but this one is especially difficult and I can't work it out and neither can ncommander
<jasoncwarner> hmm...is there hope of a fix in time for FF or is this something that is not going to make it?
<Riddell> I can't see it happening in time for FF
<Riddell> it's not a feature of course, it's a bug
<jasoncwarner> Riddell: ok, thanks ...
<jasoncwarner> [TOPIC] Tools and Processes
<jasoncwarner> pitti: anything you want to talk about here?
<pitti> not from my side
<pitti> I walked through our remaining specs/WIs yesterday
<pitti> and cleaned up a bit
<pitti> there are still a few bits which are feature development, but not too many any more
<pitti> http://people.canonical.com/~platform/workitems/natty/canonical-desktop-team.html looks quite ok
<seb128> not sure what the tools and processes section is about? is that a call for random topics?
<YBinnenweg> Hi guys
<pitti> http://people.canonical.com/~platform/workitems/natty/canonical-desktop-team-natty-alpha-3.html looks more concerning, though :)
<YBinnenweg> I have problems with installing ubuntu 10.10 on my desktop
<seb128> YBinnenweg, hi, try #ubuntu
<YBinnenweg> Okay :)
<jasoncwarner> thanks, pitti...looks like there are some WIs we need to look at before A3. Anything on that list blocked ?
<pitti> it looks like basically all the quickly ones are?
<pitti> blocking on LP implementation, I figure
<pitti> mterry has 5 of them, didrocks 1
<mterry> Yeah, I think we just postpone those
<pitti> I guess we can move that to beta-1 for now and live with a FF (should be trivial for quickly)
<pitti> and if it still doesn't land, move to octopus?
<mterry> True, we can try to FFe them when done
<pitti> do you happen to know how soon that will land?
<didrocks> right
<mterry> I think LP team is targetting A3
<pitti> then there's certainly a lot of non-desktop team WIs there
<jasoncwarner> mterry: thanks...seems we'll have to wait and see (while simulataneiously putting a tad bit of pressure on the LP folks ;) )
<jasoncwarner> Ok...anything else? AOB ?
<seb128> not a topic but worth mentionning that the retracers are quite broken at the moment
<kenvandine> :(
<seb128> so don't rely on those much
<pitti> mterry, didrocks: ok, I updated https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/appdevs-desktop-n-quickly accordingly; there's still enough a3 fodder left
<seb128> the annoying bits is that they auto invalid and let private bugs which fail retracing
<seb128> which seems to concerning libdbusmenu stacktraces
<pitti> I have it very high on my list to debug this (in fact, working on it right now)
<jasoncwarner> Ok...thanks for the reminder seb128. Anything else or should we get back to getting those WIs completed and finishing off stuff for FF? :)
<chrisccoulson> which day is FF?
<pitti> Thursday
<chrisccoulson> pitti - thanks. will i need a FFe to land my menu bar extension?
<chrisccoulson> based on conversations i've just had, it might be friday ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: yes, but that should be fine
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<jasoncwarner> alright..if no one has anything else, [END MEETING]. Come back for eastern edition to get latest on X.org/Mesa stuff if interested ;)
<kenvandine> :)
<chrisccoulson> i'm always around in those meetings ;)
<mterry> tedg, heyo, just so you know, I've been working on the datetime preference dialog part of the DateAndTime spec.  It's in lp:~mterry/indicator-datetime/clock-prefs .  Not done yet, but it might be a big merge and a pre-review might be good, especially to correct me if I'm doing anything especially stupid
<didrocks> hum, session restart to get a working stacking, brb
<tedg> mterry, Makes sense, but I'm sure mpt will find more errors with that than I will ;)
<tedg> mterry, I'll take a look.
<cyphermox> i've been debugging bug 723166 and bug 722020 which seem to be the same thing, looking at gnome-bluetooth source I see the menus are being set as GtkAction, and I wonder if the fact that dbusmenu then tries to get the new label  from a GtkMenuItem cast of the object doesn't break things?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 723166 in gnome-bluetooth "bluetooth-applet crashed with SIGSEGV in g_atomic_int_exchange_and_add()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723166
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 722020 in indicator-appmenu "bluetooth-applet crashed with SIGSEGV in g_atomic_int_exchange_and_add()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/722020
<rodrigo_> can someone please review and upload this: https://code.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/ubuntu/natty/gsettings-desktop-schemas/0_1_7_release/+merge/50787 ?
<rodrigo_> debian is still at 0.1.5, so I just went ahead and updated it
<rodrigo_> it's needed for the new g-c-c
<seb128> tedg, mterry, chrisccoulson: ^ you probably have a clue about those crashes, they seem to be due to appmenu code
<seb128> rodrigo_, can you just upload to the ppa rather? I will sync the update from debian when pochu does it later
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes, sure
<seb128> it's less work than doing an upload to reforce a sync behind in the distro
<seb128> thanks
<tedg> seb128, kenvandine just uploaded a dbusmenu version with a fix that may fix those -- hard to tell for sure, but was a NULL variant unref.
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i'm still totally stuck with swt-gtk atm. i don't know what to do with it :/
<chrisccoulson> can i kill it? ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: did Daviey get back to you about dropping it from euca?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - not yet, or at least, not that i remember :)
<seb128> tedg, it's getting hard to know what bugs are still current or not ;-)
<seb128> tedg, thanks
<tedg> seb128, I solve that by assuming they're all fixed ;)
<seb128> cyphermox, ^ tedg thinks it might be fixed with the upload today
<cyphermox> seb128, ah
<seb128> tedg, until next week when we notice we keep gettings somes
<tedg> seb128, No, really, I'll assume they're fixed even then ;)
<seb128> tedg, I'm glad you stop assuming that and review patches when they are coming ;-)
<cyphermox> seb128, tedg, that was the upload of what today?
<seb128> kenvandine, the libdbusmenu update of yours will not build
<seb128> kenvandine, you need to build-depends on libgtk-3-dev (new naming)
<seb128> c.f ubuntu-desktop mailing list for details on the renaming
<nessita> does anyone know why a package build is started to fail with dh_install: python-ubuntuone-control-panel missing files (debian/tmp/usr/lib/python2.*/*-packages/*/ubuntuone/__init__.py), aborting?
<nessita> the source does have a ubuntuone/__init__.py file, but when running bzr bd is not copied to debian/tmp
<nessita> it used to work without problems, which puzzles me a lot
<seb128> nessita, did they got dropped from the tarball?
<nessita> nopes
<nessita> I just checked that, the file is in the tarball
<seb128> nessita, what is the vcs? can I try from here?
<nessita> seb128: I haven't made an official release yet, I was testing a change in the .desktop file. Will it help to send you the tarball?
<seb128> nessita, do you get the same issue if you build the current natty source?
<seb128> nessita, you can send me a tarball if you want yes
<nessita> good point, let's try
<seb128> it's hard to debug it without having access
<nessita> yeah
<nessita> seb128: yeah, I get the same issue using trunk (lp:ubuntu/ubuntuone-control-panel)
<seb128> nessita,  let me try
<nessita> seb128: I just tested on a clean branch, same error. Yes please :-)
<seb128> works fine here
<kenvandine> seb128, oh yeah, i hadn't read that email yet when i uploaded that fix
<kenvandine> seb128, fixing now
<nessita> seb128: what did you do exactly? I did:
<nessita>  bzr branch lp:ubuntu/ubuntuone-control-panel; cd ubuntuone-control-panel; bzr bd
<nessita> and got the error. This is a new natty install (since yesterday), up to date
<seb128> nessita, same
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<seb128> nessita, can you pastebin your build log?
<nessita> of course sir!
<seb128> or scp it somewhere as you want
<nessita> seb128: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/570700/
 * nessita scratches her head
<seb128> nessita, can you check what is in ../build-area/u-c-p/debian/tmp/usr/lib?.
<Daviey> pitti / chrisccoulson: Sorry, but euca is in a really bad way at the moment - i'm kinda nervous about introducing the potential of more breakage
<nessita> seb128: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/570703/
<Daviey> chrisccoulson, I'm hoping to have a chat with upstream later today... but can you remind me of the main rational for removing the need for xulrunner?
<nessita> seb128: as you can see, ../build-area/ubuntuone-control-panel-0.8.3/debian/tmp/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/ubuntuone-control-panel/ubuntuone/__init__.py is not there :-/
 * Daviey goes afk for a bit, but will read scrollback on his return
<chrisccoulson> Daviey, we've currently got 2 versions of xulrunner in main, and supporting just 1 version is difficult enough ;)
<chrisccoulson> ideally, we don't want to have xulrunner in main at all now
<Daviey> chrisccoulson, ideally i'd remove the rdepend you are talking about from the archive altogether :)
<chrisccoulson> Daviey, me too. euca doesn't actually use any of the xulrunner parts either. the only things which use it are in universe
<seb128> nessita, checking
<seb128> nessita, you know about ls -R right? ;-)
<nessita> seb128: yeah, but I like complicated :-D
<nessita> is more fun (?)
<Daviey> chrisccoulson, I'll contact upstream again today.. and hopefully have a better idea.. but if you are sure it doesn't actually use it, then it certainly sounds safe enough
<nessita> seb128: and I get to chat with you a little longer ;-)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> nessita, it's weird
<seb128> nessita, the build log has "copying build/lib.linux-x86_64-2.7/ubuntuone/controlpanel/__init__.py -> /home/nessita/tmp/build-area/ubuntuone-control-panel-0.8.3/debian/tmp/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/ubuntuone-control-panel/ubuntuone/controlpanel"
<nessita> seb128: right, but that is not the problematic file
<seb128> oh right
<nessita> the one is: build/lib.linux-x86_64-2.7/ubuntuone/__init__.py
<seb128> let me compare with my build log
<seb128> oh
<seb128> gotcha
<nessita> the __init__.py file is not in ../build-area/ubuntuone-control-panel-0.8.3/build/lib.linux-x86_64-2.7/ubuntuone/
<seb128> nessita, you need python-defer
<seb128> nessita, see the ERROR line just after configure
<seb128> nessita, I guess it's not installed on your box
<nessita> is not...
<nessita> is a new install
<seb128> it lacks a build-depends on it
<nessita> I'm adding it right now
<seb128> urg
<Daviey> chrisccoulson, Which is it 2.0 or 1.9.2 you are trying to drop?
<nessita> seb128: thanks!
<seb128> nessita, the control has almost no build-depends, is that normal?
<chrisccoulson> Daviey, 1.9.2 definitely needs to go, but i'd like to drop 2.0 as well
<seb128> nessita, the pkginfo list quite some things, defer, aptdaemon, etc
<seb128> oh, I guess those are runtime
<nessita> seb128: exactly
<nessita> seb128: we don't use any of those to *build*
<nessita> anyways, python-defer is not listed in the corresponding binary package, I should fix that
<seb128> nessita, well somewhat the build log suggest it tries to use defer at build time
<nessita> I'll see if I can debug that
<seb128> it's aptdaemon.defer
<nessita> seb128: hum?
<seb128> it's "aptdaemon.defer not found"
<seb128> nessita, you might need python-aptdaemon
<nessita> ah, yes, in line 87
<nessita> yeah, but I don't understand why that is needed at build time, it makes no sense
<seb128> right
<seb128> could be a red hearing...
<seb128> nessita, if you run python setup.py build in your checkout, does it work?
<nessita> yes it does
<nessita> without any error
<seb128> you get a build/lib.linux-x86_64-2.7/ubuntuone/__init__.py ?
<nessita> no...
<nessita> but the tar does, I guess that is unrelated
<nessita> output is http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/570714/
<dobey> nessita: for some reason, it seems setup.py is not installing it on narwhal
<nessita> dobey: I think I know what the problem is
<dobey> ah
<nessita>      87     packages=['ubuntuone.controlpanel', 'ubuntuone.controlpanel.gtk'],
<dobey> i see
<dobey> yes
<nessita> it should be
<nessita>      87     packages=['ubuntuone', 'ubuntuone.controlpanel', 'ubuntuone.controlpanel.gtk'],
 * nessita fixes
<dobey> should be packages=find_packages()
<dobey> hrmm, actually no
<nessita> dobey: and where does find_packages come from?
<seb128> nessita, but why does it fail for you and not for others?
<dobey> because then it will install the integrationtests dir too
<nessita> seb128: is failing for the natty build as well
<dobey> which we don't necessarily want right now
<dobey> nessita: so just using the list is the right way for now i think
<nessita> seb128: it wasn't failing before because we did another 'magic' with modules -- only one project was installing that __init__ file
<dobey> nessita: did you remove ubuntuone from that list at some point?
<seb128> nessita, oh ok
<seb128> nessita, ok, seems you have it sorted then, or at least you are on track
<nessita> dobey: I don't think so, not that I recall
<dobey> nessita: that's weird
<nessita> seb128: yes, thanks A LOT for your help
<seb128> nessita, you're welcome ;-)
<nessita> dobey: I'll fix it
<dobey> nessita: because it's working fine on maverick, and the 0.8.3 release i made last week built fine on narwhal when i made these changes in ubuntu
<gnomefreak> it seems the transition from mutter -> compiz is complete?
<dobey> nessita: sure, i'd just like to understand how it broke :)
<nessita> dobey: I haven't touched the setup.py till today
<dobey> very weird
<nessita> indeed
<nessita> argh, aptdaemon API changed?
<nessita> mvo: ping
<nessita> mvo: unping
<pitti> . o O { what happens if you unping a person without previously pinging? stack underflow exception? }
<nessita> pitti: :-)
<pitti> mvo: unping
<pitti> *mvo disconnected (segfault)
<kenvandine> hehe
 * pitti hugs mvo
<kenvandine> we should unref
<alecu> didrocks, ping
<alecu> didrocks, do you know if a new version of gir1.2-unity-3.0 will be packaged soon?
<alecu>  It looks like the issue in bug #709240 is fixed on libunity trunk (getting "TypeError: must be an interface" when using libunity from python).
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 709240 in vala "libunity support gobject-introspected languages" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709240
<didrocks> alecu: this thursday
<didrocks> like every unity releases
<alecu> didrocks, great, thanks. I'm adding some comments to that bug.
<ricotz> rodrigo_, hi, are you going to upload more things to gnome3-ppa?
<rodrigo_> ricotz, yes, not today probably though
<ricotz> rodrigo_, ok, new g-s and mutter will be released soon
<rodrigo_> ricotz, cool!
<ricotz> but g-c-c might be the most important for now
<rodrigo_> ricotz, yes, on it myself, just have to deal with some other deps (libxklavier, libgnomekbd), so leave that to me
<ricotz> ok, that would be nice
<gnomefreak> im guessing desktop team maintains compiz. if so is there any chance that unity and compiz will be compatible in the near future. right now they dont play well with eachother outside of the default settings
<seb128> gnomefreak, what do you mean? unity is a compiz option
<gnomefreak> seb128: if i use the compiz config and choose to enable water effect. it breaks unity. if i choose to use the desktop cube it wants to disable desktop wall, once desktop wall is disabled it wants you to disable ubuntu unity plugin
<seb128> how does the water effect breaks unity?
<gnomefreak> those are what i tested so far, since neither worked as expected i figured i would stop there
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, this is impressive, firefox is using 497G of virt mem
<gnomefreak> ok that sucked. let me paste it back. i typed it in wrong channel some how
<gnomefreak> seb128: all gnome panels disappear, the window  boarders are gone. you cant click on any  window and use it. for example i had 2 terms  open and i can switch between them but i can  not use any commands and such
<seb128> oh
<seb128> that's compiz crashing which is a known issue
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<seb128> it tends to crash when enable or disabling options in ccsm
<seb128> you can restart it, go to a VT and DISPLAY=:0 compiz
<gnomefreak> does that also go with the disabling of options
<seb128> yes
<seb128> "or disabling options"
<gnomefreak> ok cool thanks. i will look for the bug that was filed so i can track it
<Daviey> chrisccoulson, Hey... Do you already have a swt-gtk that is built without xulrunner?
<pitti> apport-retrace --auth /tmp/auth -guv 721240
<seb128> it doesn't give nice result with either version?
<seb128> did you try locally?
<pitti> seb128: 6.8 gives a reasonable result, 7.2 a broken one (both in retracer fakechroot)
<pitti> seb128: local one is running, needs to download awful amount of debs..
<seb128> pitti, well, get the deb locally and just unpack and use gdb on the dump but I guess it will give you a decent stacktrace
<seb128> pitti, I start thinking we should rework the retracers to use vm images rather
<pitti> seb128: ok, local apport-retrace finished
<pitti> result is equally poor
<seb128> hum
<seb128> it doesn't make sense
<seb128> like you lack libwnck symbols?
<seb128> well maybe that crashdump is buggy
 * pitti tries bug 712242
<ubot2> pitti: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/712242)
<cyphermox> smspillaz, ping
<Amaranth> cyphermox: he was up late, probably have to try again in a few hours
<cyphermox> Amaranth, thanks
<jasoncwarner> Easter edition desktopers awake? RAOF TheMuso robert_ancell ?
<jasoncwarner> and, of course, bryceh, .... joining us from the US :)
<jasoncwarner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2011-02-22
<RAOF> So far east he's west :)
<jasoncwarner> Well, why don't we get started... RAOF and bryceh, care to update on [TOPIC] X.org ?
<RAOF> It's been a fun week in X.org
<bryceh> heya
<bryceh> Wayland is now uploaded to universe :-)
<TheMuso> Hey folks.
<jasoncwarner> bryceh: woohoo!
<TheMuso> Sweet!.
<bryceh> just has to get past archive admins
<RAOF> We've landed a fix for nouveau which makes unity work on all supported (hah!) cards, and switched to r600g by default which means that the radeon crashes in alt-tab should be gone.
<bryceh> then just apt-get install wayland ; wstart
<pitti> RAOF: rockin'!
<TheMuso> ...and if its nouveau supported hardware, it will toast your laptop... :)
<bryceh> aside from all that, past week has been lots of work on bugs and apport hooks
<TheMuso> Not really, but make it rather warm to the touch, so be warned. :)
<RAOF> Xserver 1.10RC2 has been released, and is almost ready in git.  This upload will also fold in the Xi 2.1 multitouch work, so have fun, all of you with MT hardware :)
<RAOF> Because of some dependency handling changes this will require a rebuild of all the drivers to pick up the new Depends field info, but there isn't an ABI change, so old drivers won't cause the X server to crash :)
<jasoncwarner> RAOF: just read the one about nouveau...awesome...will be upgrading later today then!
<jasoncwarner> very cool...can't wait for those changes. Anything else from X?
<bryceh> if you want a run down on individual bugs we're working on we can do that, but it's probably TMI
<bryceh> oh, one worth noting
<jasoncwarner> nah
<jasoncwarner> k?
<bryceh> there seems to be an out-of-memory issue when running on the livecd
<bryceh> eventually this causes X to crash, so it gets reported as an X bug, but not sure where the leak actually is in the system
<bryceh> it's not at the top of our list to work on, but seems pretty important
<jasoncwarner> hmm..ok...keep us posted then....
<jasoncwarner> how long after using it as a live cd does it crash?
<bryceh> it would be nice if anyone is doing regular livecd testing if they could help narrow down what process is leaking all the memory
<jasoncwarner> like...you know...10 hours or 5 minutes
<jasoncwarner> well, I guess it probably depends on hardware...nm...
<bryceh> it varies but seems to be from 1 minute to less than an hour
<jasoncwarner> yeah, that would be pretty important then...
<bryceh> what we don't know yet is what steps are needed to reproduce, so that alone would be useful to know
<TheMuso> Hrm that could explain a weird crash I had yesterday when testing the installer mode of the live CD with accessibility.
<jasoncwarner> bryceh: I'll see if I can get some testing on it...but we should talk to QA as well since they do quite a bit of livecd testing
<TheMuso> What is weird is that was on a machine with 2GB RAM.
<bryceh> ok cool
<jasoncwarner> thanks, bryceh
<jasoncwarner> Ok, anything else for eastern edition worth noting?
<jasoncwarner> [TOPIC] AOB as it is officially known... :)
<RAOF> :)
<TheMuso> Was checking the travel related sites from the Aust government this morning, it appears Aussies do not need a VISA for Hungery.
<TheMuso> Just thought I'd mention it, in case others hadn't checked.
 * RAOF hadn't yet, thanks!
<TheMuso> gah typo
<jasoncwarner> and americans living here?  ;)
<TheMuso> heh I don't know where you stand WRT that.
<TheMuso> I guess you are still under the regulations of the US.
<jasoncwarner> :)
<jasoncwarner> anyway...if there is nothing else...
<jasoncwarner> please fill in your details on the wiki
<jasoncwarner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2011-02-22
<TheMuso> Oh, and since there are a few of us aussies going, we shoudl try and coordinate things such that we are on the same flight, at least if people want to.
<jasoncwarner> and don't forget your WIs...getting close to FF and we A3 WIs are a bit sketchy...
<jasoncwarner> please give them a look today and clear 'em out as you can.
<RAOF> Yeah, that'd be a good idea.  What way are people going?  Syd→Heathrow→Budapest, or via Frankfurt?
<pitti> good night everyone
<bryceh> night
<RAOF> night pitti
<jasoncwarner> night pitti
<jasoncwarner> yeah, would be intersted in route as well...haven't figured out which way I'm going yet...
<jasoncwarner> [END MEETING] btw
<TheMuso> Haven't looked myself either, which is why I made the suggestion.
<RAOF> I was leaning towards via Heathrow; it's a bit more flight time, but the same total time, and Syd→Heathrow is an A380 rather than a 747.
<TheMuso> Ooo that sounds very appealing.
<seb128> tedg, bug #719591 seems another libdbusmenu issue which some users ran into
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 719591 in libdbusmenu "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_cast()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/719591
<seb128> tedg, is http://launchpadlibrarian.net/64415930/Stacktrace.txt enough to be useful?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - that looks very much related to your valgrind log :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok, feel free to assign this one to you as well if you want to work on it
<seb128> or if you think it's the same bug
<chrisccoulson> it all looks related to the CACHED_MENUITEM stuff in the new parser code
<tedg> Yeah, there's some unref there.  I do think they're similar
<chrisccoulson> i think the crash that mdz sees might still be a different issue though :/
<seb128> which one? bug #720895
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 720895 in libdbusmenu "bluetooth-applet crashed with SIGSEGV in g_variant_builder_add_value()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/720895
<seb128> is that the similar one or a different?
<seb128> oh you mean the crash is different from the valgring log?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, it looks unrelated at a first glance. but then, if there are memory errors, they could still all be related ;)
<didrocks> good night everyone
<seb128> 'night didrocks
<chrisccoulson> 'night didrocks!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, do you think you will have time to have a go at this issue before next week?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i'm looking at those now
<seb128> great
<seb128> would be nice to have corruptions fixed for a3 so we can see what other issues remain
<chrisccoulson> one of the nice things about working on firefox is not having to worry about all this reference counting stuff that you have to deal with in C + gobject ;)
<robert_ancell> RAOF, did you just update some video stufff?
<RAOF> No?
<RAOF> Well, there's been a sync of libva recently.
<robert_ancell> hmm, my video now crashes about 30s after login in compiz
<RAOF> Since when?
<robert_ancell> since I did a dist-upgrade this morning
<RAOF> Bah.  The unity applications search would be more useful if it didn't always crash compiz :(
<RAOF> Got an Xorg.0.log?  Also, describe “crashes” :)
<robert_ancell> the same video problem I was describing last time
<RAOF> Where Unity crashes when you hit alt-tab?
<robert_ancell> no
<robert_ancell> the strange lined video problem
<robert_ancell> I'll take a photo next time it occurs
<RAOF> If you hadn't updated for a while, this may be fallout of switching to r600g?
<robert_ancell> did that happen automatically?
<robert_ancell> glxinfo says I am running gallium
<RAOF> Yes.
<robert_ancell> I'm not seeing anything particularly bad in the logs
<robert_ancell> I'll trigger it later today after I've got some work done
<RAOF> Ta
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-02-23
<Riddell> jasoncwarner: ping
<jasoncwarner> hey
<robert_ancell> patrickmw, hey
<patrickmw> robert_ancell: hello
<robert_ancell> patrickmw, about your evolution bug, do you want to do the patch?
<robert_ancell> it's on the master branch, and needs to be backported to 2.32
<patrickmw> robert_ancell: i would actually
<robert_ancell> ok, so do you have a checkout of the evolution source?
<patrickmw> not currently. I can do that
<robert_ancell> have you used quilt before?
<TheMuso> grrr haven't built i386 packages with sbuild for ages, and now I find it desn't just work when using an i386 chroot on an amd64 machine.
<patrickmw> robert_ancell: i have not
<robert_ancell> ok, this isn't going to be pretty :)
<patrickmw> robert_ancell: haha
<robert_ancell> so, first step is to debcheckout evolution
<robert_ancell> you get to learn all the grottyness of debian packaging today :)
<patrickmw> robert_ancell:  sorry, had to install subversion
<patrickmw> robert_ancell:  ok got the source
<robert_ancell> patrickmw, ok, cd to the directory and export QUILT_PATCHES=debian/patches
<patrickmw> robert_ancell:  var set
<robert_ancell> quilt pop -a
<patrickmw> done
<robert_ancell> get the patch, and copy it into debian patches using the naming convention that is there
<robert_ancell> I get the patch from the web git interface http://git.gnome.org/browse/evolution/commit/?id=7215cf088f73cfa61e877a83fa0fdd4227095725
<robert_ancell> add the patch into debian/patches/series
<robert_ancell> (for reference here is the complete documentation https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete)
<patrickmw> robert_ancell:  ok
<robert_ancell> then reapply patches with quilt push -a
<robert_ancell> (I don't think you had to unapply them come to think of it, just me being paranoid)
<robert_ancell> the new patch may not apply, see if there are any errors
<robert_ancell> patrickmw, hang on, did the evolution source come from svn?  Are you running natty?
<patrickmw> robert_ancell:  source came from svn, running maverick
<robert_ancell> patrickmw, ah, you'll have the maverick source then.  Do you have a natty vm?
<patrickmw> robert_ancell:  yes
<robert_ancell> ok, need to do it in that
<robert_ancell> Follow these instructions http://paste.ubuntu.com/570863/
<robert_ancell> patrickmw, ^
<patrickmw> robert_ancell:  debcheckout is wrong then?
<robert_ancell> patrickmw, yes, sorry.
<patrickmw> robert_ancell:  np, thanks.
<robert_ancell> That checks out the packaging branch, but that wont have any source so you can't edit the patch
<robert_ancell> however at the end of this you'll have to make the change on the packaging branch
<broder> if i shoehorn linux-image-generic and xserver-xorg (plus requisite dependencies) from natty into a maverick image, should it work?
<broder> right now the background and cursor get drawn, but windows don't
<broder> (and the cursor changes as would be expected if there were windows under it)
<robert_ancell> patrickmw, There is a new process called Ubuntu Distributed Development (UDD) that we are working towards which will have it all in the same branch and a lot easier
<broder> this is an...incredibly stripped down image, so it's possible that i've removed a package i actually need, but just wanted to ask before i go digging
<broder> i guess it's probably worth doing a normal maverick install and seeing what falls out
<robert_ancell> broder, sorry, not sure, but sounds dangerous :)
<broder> aha. there's a bunch of "intel(0): Failed to submit batch buffer, expect rendering corruption or even a frozen display: Invalid argument" in Xorg.log
<kklimonda> what is TryExec for in .desktop files?
<broder> kklimonda: http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/ar01s05.html
<RAOF> broder: Sounds like our friend the OOM bug.
<broder> ah, excellent
<broder> i'm not out of memory, though
<kklimonda> broder: hmm.. it looks like in natty TryExec is used instead of Exec to actually launch the application?
<RAOF> But I don't have all the context, so I might be wrong.
<broder> RAOF: what sort of additional context would be useful to you?
<RAOF> Any bit before there's a bunch of "intel(0): Failed to submit batch buffer, expect rendering corruption or even a frozen display: Invalid argument" in Xorg.log, which was the first thing I got after I rejoined :)
<broder> sure. i'm attempting to shoehorn natty's kernel + X stack into a maverick image, which happens to be using casper
<patrickmw> robert_ancell:  after running quilt -f .rej files were created but each patch "applied".  does that mean there are still conflicts to edit manually?
<broder> RAOF: the background and cursor render, but windows don't
<robert_ancell> patrickmw, yes
<broder> RAOF: but the cursor does change, and in a way that's consistent with there being windows under it
<broder> RAOF: using -intel
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: does Firefox by any chance use TryExec to launch the application from the Opening dialog?
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: when I change TryExec=transmission-gtk to TryExec=transmission-gtk %F in the desktop file I can once again launch torrents from Firefox without using the Downloads dialog
<RAOF> broder: Interesting.  Could I get the full Xorg.0.log?
<patrickmw> robert_ancell:  ok, i think i got it
<broder> RAOF: http://pastebin.com/aancMWaf
<broder> RAOF: the other caveat is that this is an image i use at work, and is stripped down beyond all belief, so it wouldn't surprise me at all if something critical was missing
<RAOF> Hm.  Got an accompanying dmesg?
<broder> http://pastebin.com/YwVkKza8
<RAOF> I've misread that; it's not an OOM issue, but something else.
<bryceh> RAOF, yeah the oom bug has a slightly different error message
<bryceh> (and repeats it bunches)
<broder> i'm currently installing a stock maverick host to see if i can repro without the screwiness of my image
<RAOF> No space on device.
<RAOF> You know, it'd be nice if i915 wasn't almost totally silent. :)
<RAOF> But that dmesg doesn't show any complaints.  How much of the X stack is natty's?  X, libdrm, mesa, kernel are all natty?
<broder> oh, ugh. no such luck, i think. that may be my issue
<broder> i assumed getting xserver-xorg would get me everything i need, but it looks like libdrm is maverick's, for starters
<RAOF> Ah.  Then I think you might be hitting a problem that Debian has, but we don't.
<bryceh> yeah esp. with -intel there are interdependencies laced throughout the stack
<broder> mesa is also natty
<broder> err, maverick
<RAOF> Or, rather, Debian *had* until they updated libdrm :)
<RAOF> If you've got natty's -intel, it'll be built against natty's libdrm, and ISTR a Debian issue where, although the ABI hadn't apparently changed, things built against the new libdrm required the new libdrm to not fail in unexpected ways.
<broder> ok. so i guess i should pull drm and mesa from natty as well?
<broder> any other important pieces?
<RAOF> Yup
<RAOF> That's basically the whole X stack; no other dependencies :)
<RAOF> Well, that you need to care about, at least ;)
<broder> awesome, thanks a lot. i'll re-roll my image and see what i get
<TheMuso> broder: You're brave.
<broder> TheMuso: Fortunately I won't be deploying this to anyone but me :)
<TheMuso> heh
<TheMuso> That is fortunate indeed. :)
<RAOF> Hm.  We should really update mk-sbuild to use /etc/schroot/chroot.d
<RAOF> And by “we”,  I guess that could mean me :)
<broder> RAOF: +1. that's been bothering me in the back of my mind for months now
<RAOF> Also, I wonder if I could share this funky build-against-built-packages & build-on-tmpfs setup I've got going here.
<broder> I just mount a tmpfs on /var/lib/schroot/union/overlay
<broder> Though I've written code in the past to mount a new tmpfs for each overlay
<broder> build-against-built-packages sounds awesome, though
<RAOF> Yeah, but I need the ability to *not* build, say, mesa on a tmpfs, so I've got a special chroot target for it.  Turns out you can happily share a single source chroot for multiple targets!
<broder> "Sounds like you just don't have enough swap" :-P
<RAOF> by default a tmpfs will only expand to 50% of available memory.  Mesa uses on the order of 6GiB for a build…
<RAOF> My poor laptop doesn't actually have 12GiB of RAM + swap, amazingly enough :)
<broder> by default> but that can be overridden
<RAOF> Right.  My poor laptop *also* barely has 6GiB of ram + swap :)
<broder> Haha. Fair enough :)
<patrickmw> robert_ancell:  my eyes burn now, but I fixed the conflicts
<robert_ancell> patrickmw, you've only just started :)
<robert_ancell> ok, next step is to make a new changelog entry with "dch -i"
<micahg> robert_ancell: re freerdp, did you know virtualbox has an rdp server that supports tls 1.0 client certs
<robert_ancell> make sure the version is -ubuntuN"
<robert_ancell> micahg, no, I had trouble finding a server
<micahg> robert_ancell: yep, virtualbox :)
<robert_ancell> micahg, I ended up using rdp_mitm in the freerdp source which is a bridge server
<robert_ancell> the vb one will be very handy if it works well
<micahg> robert_ancell: Qapla!
<robert_ancell> Qapla?
<micahg> robert_ancell: you don't speak klingon?
<robert_ancell> micahg, can't say I every learnt it :)
<micahg> eh, that's the only word I know :)
<micahg> robert_ancell: was just wishing you well in the battle with freerdp :)
<robert_ancell> micahg, ah, thanks!
<robert_ancell> patrickmw, how are you going?
<patrickmw> robert_ancell:  getting there s l o w l y
<patrickmw> i just noticed there is a git backport naming convention, i should follow that
<patrickmw> robert_ancell:  i'm happy with the changelog now
<robert_ancell> patrickmw, ok, one thing to put in the changelog is a LP tag, e.g. (LP: #690346)
<robert_ancell> so it automatically updates the bug when the change is uploaded
<robert_ancell> then the next step is to run apt-get build-deps evolution, then debuild to build the package
<patrickmw> its Bug #999999
<patrickmw> right?
<robert_ancell> Isn't it (LP: #720383) ?
<patrickmw> i'm just looking in the changelog
<robert_ancell> That bug must be coming soon...
<patrickmw> i don't see that notation
<patrickmw> ah
<patrickmw> no i do, sorry
<patrickmw> robert_ancell: ick
<patrickmw> robert_ancell: k
<robert_ancell> building?
<robert_ancell> just be glad there's only quilt to deal with.  When I started there were at least 3 patch systems in use...
<patrickmw> robert_ancell: E: Unable to locate package build-deps
<patrickmw> robert_ancell: doesn't tell me what to install either
<robert_ancell> whoops, apt-get build-dep evolution
<robert_ancell> (run with sudo as normal)
<broder> robert_ancell: that's a bit generous. there are definitely still 3 patch systems in use, quilt is just slowly winning
<robert_ancell> broder, well, in the desktop package set it's pretty much done that.  When you delve deep into Universe it does still get messy
<robert_ancell> broder, I'm also glad to see modern cdbs/debhelper starting to dominate too
<broder> robert_ancell: yeah, definitely
<patrickmw> robert_ancell: build complete
<robert_ancell> patrickmw, ok, install the individual .debs (in parent directory) with sudo dpkg -i
<robert_ancell> then check no regressions, bug fixed
<broder> RAOF: took me a couple of tries to get all the requisite packages, but pulling in the new drm and mesa fixed the graphics issue. thanks again!
<RAOF> Hurray!
<jcastro> RAOF: how's our support for these new Zacate AMD fusion things? (aka. I can has new thinkpad x120e?)
<RAOF> jcastro: Oooh, fusion netbooks are available now, are they?
<jcastro> yep, just now
<RAOF> jcastro: I *believe* we support 3D on those.
<jcastro> http://shop.lenovo.com/SEUILibrary/controller/e/web/LenovoPortal/en_US/catalog.workflow:category.details?current-catalog-id=12F0696583E04D86B9B79B0FEC01C087&current-category-id=C63BB22720313B14F5906FFA72CB90D5
<RAOF> Is it really $60 for Win7 professional?
<robert_ancell> patrickmw, ok, going to break for lunch.  The final steps are to get the packaging branch (debcheckout evolution), merge your changes in (i.e. the debian/changelog and debian/patches/), push it to your own branch (bzr push lp:~<username>/evolution/lp-bug-720383, then do a merge request to lp:~ubuntu-desktop/evolution/ubuntu.  One of the desktop team will review the merge and upload if it's good
<jcastro> RAOF: the whole kit together is like $500 for the one I want, so I am itching already. So basically, no pressure, you either save me $500, or entice me to spend it.
<RAOF> Heh.
<robert_ancell> patrickmw, oh, one more thing.  Do the bzr commit with 'debcommit' and that automatically links it to the bug report
<RAOF> As I say, I _think_ we fully support (roughly) that GPU.
<RAOF> jcastro: Try it out and see!  You can always give it to me if it doesnt' work :)
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> RAOF: when you say think we support, with the open driver or with the ATI driver?
<RAOF> With the open driver.
<RAOF> It's fair to assume that anything I say which is not explicitly tagged as for the proprietary drivers is about the open drivers ;)
<jcastro> heh
<Amaranth> smspillaz: cyphermox was looking for you
<smspillaz> Amaranth: I saw that I got pinged here
<smspillaz> couldn't find the highlighted message ;-)
<smspillaz> cyphermox: what's up?
<cyphermox> hey, thanks for the additional hints w.r.t updateOutputWhatever
<cyphermox> (not looking at code, playing with my new Nexus One)
<smspillaz> cyphermox: ah cool
<cyphermox> I can more or less make it work that way too, except I'm having issues getting the primary screen size that way -- gdk has outdated info at the point this function runs
<smspillaz> cyphermox: indeed. this is probably an issue that I thought might happen
<cyphermox> I tried screen->vp () and such, but didn't quite have it yet, I'm probably not too far though
<smspillaz> cyphermox: what I would suggest is to relayout everything on outputChangeNotify and then wait for the monitors-changed signal to see if the primary monitor changed
<cyphermox> and do it over again if it's the case or something?
<smspillaz> cyphermox: just change the position of the panel or something
<cyphermox> mmkay
<smspillaz> but you shouldn't need to do a full relayout
<cyphermox> I'd have to look up what each piece of code does what
<smspillaz> yeah
<RAOF> Who feels up to a litle light X sponsoring?
<micahg> RAOF: is it universe or main?
<RAOF> Main.
<micahg> not me :)
<RAOF> Or, rather, a mix of universe and main with a high main content.
<RAOF> :)
<RAOF> Ta anyway.
<micahg> RAOF: I can take the universe ones
<RAOF> http://cooperteam.net/Packages - All of those are up for grabs; everything will depwait on the new xorg-server.
<RAOF> (So, if you want to do test-builds, you'll need that xorg-server, too ☺)
<RAOF> I can list the ones that are universy, if you like.
<micahg> RAOF: actually, I'm piloting later today, so I could do them then
<micahg> RAOF: err, is the xorg server built anywhere?
 * micahg prefers to test build when sane
<RAOF> micahg: It's built locally, but not in any archive.
<micahg> RAOF: would you happen to have amd64 debs I can toss in my apt-cache?
<RAOF> I'll throw them up there.
<micahg> RAOF: thanks, I'll probably pilot in about 15 hours, so if they're not in yet, I can do them then
<micahg> err, 14 hrs
<RAOF> :)
 * micahg wants to pilot the 4 hours before feature freeze :)
<RAOF> Heh.
<RAOF> You'll hardly be busy at all! :)
<pitti> Good morning
<RAOF> Morning pitti
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> hey didrocks
<didrocks> hey pitti, how are you?
<pitti> I'm great, thanks! happy to be inside at these frosty temperatures *shudder*
<didrocks> heh, temperature is not that bad here, but I still feel a little chilly :)
<pitti> -13 during the night
<micahg> hi, didrocks, it seems that we're out of sync on package names with Debian WRT gtkhtml3.14, do you think a merge and rdepend rebuild is worthwhile?
<didrocks> micahg: oh really? I hadn't any time to follow seriously evolution this cycle TBH. If you want to sync package names, yeah, please do (or we can maybe wait for the next merge window as this won't be that important for natty?) :)
<didrocks> pitti: -13? waow
<micahg> ah, it's just evolution and xiphos, so I guess I can make due with the xiphos diff
<didrocks> micahg: sounds good! Do not forget we are using the ~ubuntu-desktop vcs :)
<micahg> didrocks: ok, does this have to be done before feature freeze or can I do this next weekend?
<didrocks> micahg: it's better to do before alpha3, but if you don't have time, don't worry about it :)
<micahg> didrocks: yeah, I can do it this weekend
<didrocks> micahg: keep in mind that we have a diff on some library naming as well in the evolution stack, I don't remember exactly which was but looking at the last merge should help
<micahg> didrocks: ah, yes, thanks for the note (epoch)
<didrocks> micahg: there is also a minor change when we don't embeed the soname in the library name, I should have a look again maybe. Not sure to have the time ;)
<micahg> didrocks: what do you mean by that?
<didrocks> micahg: just checked, it's not on gtkhtml, so no worry :)
<didrocks> hey pitti, do you get a minute to discuss gir vs override
<didrocks> ?
<pitti> sure
<seb128> hello pitti
<seb128> how are you?
<pitti> hey seb128
<pitti> seb128: quite well, thanks! how about yourself?
<didrocks> so, looking with kamstrup the other day, it seems that the python override aren't installed in the good directory by default
<seb128> pitti, I'm fine thanks
<pitti> seb128: the last jockey crash you sent to me last night when I said good night is already fixed, FYI
<didrocks> (looking in my logs)
<seb128> pitti, ok
<pitti> didrocks: they should be in /usr/share/pyshared/gi/overrides, with the usual dh_python stuff
<pitti> didrocks: I think the best place to ship them is the gir1.2-foo package, WDYT?
<didrocks> kamstrup: what do you use already to ship them to /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/gi/overrides/Dee.py for instance?
<didrocks> pitti: totally agreed, I asked ken to make some change for that already few days ago
<kamstrup> didrocks, pitti: i've copied my autofoo from pygobject/gi/overrides :-)
<didrocks> pitti: libgrip was creating an unused python- package and I expect people using gir won't look for it :)
<pitti> didrocks: we just need to make sure to not collide file-wise with python-gobject
<pitti> didrocks: i. e. not ship a gi/__init__.py
<didrocks> right
<didrocks> kamstrup: can you pastebin it?
<kamstrup> didrocks, pitti: My Makefile.am in its entirety http://paste.ubuntu.com/571000/
<pitti> what's the problem with it? (sorry, I'm not that good at automake) -- doesn't it instlal the file?
<didrocks> and so pyexecdir is set to  /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages
<pitti> that sounds fine
<didrocks> but it seems that it's only picked upstream if it's in  /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.7, isn't it?
<didrocks> (from my tests and after discussing with kamstrup)
<pitti> no, /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages is correct for an upstream install
<rodrigo_> morning
<pitti> (dh_python will move it to pyshared and replace /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/* with symlinks, but that's just packaging)
<pitti> hey rodrigo_
<didrocks> pitti: it seems it wasn't picking the gir override though
<pitti> what is "it"? "make install"?
<pitti> it didn't install the file?
<pitti> or you can't import it from python?
<pitti> dh_python etc. might get confused because it doesn't look like a real module (as it's got no __init__.py)
<didrocks> pitti: it was installing it to /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/gi/overrides/Dee.py (if we change the prefix), but python was royally ignoring it when importing the gir file
<didrocks> hum, maybe that's it
 * popey hugs njpatel 
<didrocks> that would be a nice try, touching __init__.py in the same directory
<didrocks> as Dee.py was alone there (when not packaged)
<njpatel> popey, heh, hey dude
<didrocks> pitti: ok, thanks, will try this with kamstrup and keep you in touch :)
<pitti> hm, hang on
<pitti> find /usr/lib/python* -name 'Gtk.py*'
<pitti> what the heck?
<pitti> perhaps python-support works differently here
<pitti> didrocks, kamstrup: does it work if you install the file into /usr/share/pyshared/gi/overrides?
<pitti> python can't find it in /usr/lib/python2.7/ if the actual gi subdir isn't there, and only in the pysupport dir
<didrocks> pitti: let me check
<didrocks> pitti: no, it doesn't seem to take it
<didrocks> kamstrup: confirming?
<pitti> can I get Unity.py easily from somewhere?
<rodrigo_> seb128, I have an upodate for libxklavier, so do I do the same as yesterday with gsetttings-desktop-schemas, that is upload to ppa and then it will be synced from debiab?
<didrocks> pitti: I'll pastebin it
<pitti> didrocks: is it in any package already?
<didrocks> seems that kamstrup abandonned us :)
<didrocks> pitti: no, the goal was to ship it today
<Sweetshark> hi, all! I just mumbled "scp2 must die." on #libreoffice and got only encouragement back ... frightening
<didrocks> pitti: so, this is the Dee.py override: http://paste.ubuntu.com/571008/
<seb128> rodrigo_, does it change the api or abi over what we have?
<rodrigo_> seb128, doesn't seem so
<seb128> rodrigo_, why do you need the new version then?
<didrocks> pitti: with current dee gir package, you should be able to 'from gi.repository import Dee; model = Dee.SequenceModel(); model.set_schema("i", "s")'
<kamstrup> didrocks, pitti: Doesn't work with pyshared here either
<rodrigo_> seb128, libgnomekbd needs it, so I guess there's indeed something new
<didrocks> pitti: if the override is there, set_schema() is known and will fail later
<rodrigo_> I'll upload to ppa and check with svu later
<didrocks> pitti: if it's not, set_schema() is unknown :)
<seb128> rodrigo_, do the update in the ppa to start
<pitti> AttributeError: 'SequenceModel' object has no attribute 'set_schema'
<pitti> that's without the override, so expected
<seb128> rodrigo_, I will check the diff from the ppa later on and see if we can get it in natty
<didrocks> right
<pitti> so once that works, the override would work, right?
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok
<didrocks> pitti: well, it will fail later in the stack with the current package, but the function should be detected
<didrocks> pitti: right now, only ship it in /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.7/gi/overrides/Dee.py  worked
<pitti> aah
<pitti> so that's where python-support is hiding them
<pitti> /usr/share/pyshared really shoudln't be in the default PYTHONPATH, that'd be utterly wrong
<pitti> didrocks: right, so python is looking in /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.7/ as well (for pysupport), and didn't find it there
<pitti> didrocks: so, option 1 would be to use pysupport for the gir package; option 2 would be to move python-gobject to dh_python
<pitti> I'd actually prefer the latter, but should be checked with the Debian maintainer first
<didrocks> yeah, the seconds sound more reasonable
<didrocks> second*
<kamstrup> didrocks: the best test is to run examples/pythontricks.py from trunk. It exercises all the aspects of the GI+Python overrides
<kamstrup> pitti: btw - is there are pygi way of "casting" a pointer?
<pitti> kamstrup: uh, what? you don't cast stuff in Python, it's all dynamic anyway
<kamstrup> pitti: the case in point is that I have a *signal* that emits a Dee.ModelIter - but that is using the old pygobject typesystem - I need something compatible with GI, so would like a GPointer instead
<pitti> kamstrup: I'm sorry, I don't know
<pitti> didrocks: do you want to look into pygobject conversion to dh_python, or want me to?
<kamstrup> pitti: ok, it's not a blocker, just a slight hickup in the bindings :-)
<didrocks> pitti: not sure I have the time to do it. I'm trying to concentrate as much as possible on hacking upstream and still have a lot planned on that, but if you don't have the time either, I'll do it
<pitti> didrocks: ok, let me have a look then
<didrocks> pitti: thanks a lot :)
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<smspillaz> morning chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi smspillaz
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> w00t, mozilla are starting their beta 12 builds now
 * chrisccoulson has some uploading to do :)
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128, i'm good thanks
<chrisccoulson> i think i've figured out those memory errors you see btw
<seb128> oh, nice, what is it?
<seb128> did you drop your comments in the bug?
<seb128> or talked to ted?
<chrisccoulson> not yet
<seb128> ok, now I blame the mozilla guys to divert you from fixing that with next builds ;-)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> i'll sort this crasher out first ;)
<seb128> do you think you can get a patch today or tomorrow?
<seb128> excellent
<GunnarHj> pitti: Good morning!
<GunnarHj> pitti: Twice I've seen you say "a lot" [of problems/confusion] about LC_MESSAGES and ssh. How bad is it? Second thoughts about the whole thing?
<GunnarHj> pitti: I've seen one private mail and possibly one bug report. The switch from .utf8 to .UTF-8 (bug 666565) might improve it.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 666565 in language-selector ""utf8" charmap in locale name is wrong" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/666565
<pitti> GunnarHj: hi!
<pitti> GunnarHj: the main problem is that ssh exports LC_MESSAGES to the remote side
<pitti> and most ~.profile etc. remember to set LANG to a locale appropriate for that server, but not LC_MESSAGES
<pitti> and thus you end up with a broken locale in many cases
<pitti> this is not really a "bug" in the sense that the gdm change is wrong, but it's an unintended side effect
<pitti> well, let's rather say "unexpected"
<RAOF> Anyone up for some X sponsoring?  1.10RC2, multitouch, and a bunch of crasher fixes.
<GunnarHj> pitti: One thought is to turn it around and use LANG for message translation, and set a bunch of LC_* variables for the other format stuff.  Haven't really considered it, don't know if it would be better.
<pitti> GunnarHj: that wouldn't help a lot either, I think
<pitti> GunnarHj: I think it's fine the way it is now, but it requires some config file adaptions on remote sites for users
<GunnarHj> pitti: Which leads to the question: Is there a way to make people aware of that need? What kind of info follows an Ubuntu release?
<pitti> didrocks: hm, moving pygobject to dh_python2 breaks all other packages which ship stuff in /usr/lib/pyshared/python2.7/gtk-2.0/ (python-vte, python-gconf, python-gnome2, python-gnomecanvas, python-notify, python-gtkspell, python-glade2, python-gtk2, python-wnck, python-gnomekeyring)
<pitti> didrocks: I guess all of these are just two or three source packages, but they would all require an update in lockstep
<pitti> didrocks: do you think you could use dh_python and additionally ship a manual symlink in /usr/lib/pyshared/ to make it work with both?
<pitti> kamstrup: ^ FYI
<didrocks> pitti: ah, of course :/ yeah, your solution sounds good to me
<pitti> well, "hack"
<didrocks> right "hack" ;)
<pitti> I'll send my patch to Debian with appropriate remarks
<didrocks> yeah, and maybe ask for policy for the gir override files as well? So that everyone ship in the gir- package
<pitti> didrocks: that should be discussed in #introspection or #Python on irc.gnome, I think
 * pitti asks
<seb128> RAOF, can do if nobody did it yet
<RAOF> seb128: Thanks; no-one seems to be feeling particularly sponsorific.  It's all of http://cooperteam.net/Packages ; build order is x11proto-input, xserver, everything else.  Everything has appropriately versioned build-depends (this time!) so should happily sit in dep-wait.
<seb128> RAOF, ok
<RAOF> It can wait for Bryce in the morning if that looks like a lot.
<pitti> didrocks: ok, mail/bug sent
<tjaalton> RAOF: got a highlight problem? ;)
<RAOF> Well, I generally broadcast rather than ping :)
<tjaalton> heh, well i replied on #ubuntu-x, so if seb128 has hands full I can sponsor them
<chrisccoulson> is notify-osd broken for anyone else? the bottom and right-hand edges of my notifications are clipped for some reason
<RAOF> tjaalton: !!! Aaah.  I did not notice that!
<seb128> tjaalton, I'm on the phone so feel free to sponsor
 * RAOF *does* have a highlight problem!
<tjaalton> seb128: ok, will do
<tjaalton> RAOF: :)
<cdbs> Is the GNOME stack in the PPA usable now?
<chrisccoulson> oh, bug 670785
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 670785 in notify-osd "Noitfy-osd uncompatible with pixman 0.20.0?" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/670785
<Laney> cdbs: have you made any progress on bug 630383? I'm having it and it is really rather annoying
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 630383 in libdbusmenu "Gnome-terminal paste keyboard shortcut does not work - menu not shown" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/630383
<cdbs> Laney: :o I forgot it, will look at it now. If not able to fix, I'll un-assign
<Laney> ok
<Laney> fwiw I don't run unity or the global menu
<dpm> pitti, so I saw your conversation with GunnarHj earlier on, and I've noticed that I've got several locale-related error messages on an ssh connection. And it seems it has to do with what you were saying: LC_MESSAGES gets exported to the server, which does not seem to recognize it. What's the best way to solve this?
<dpm> i.e. not as in fixing the bug, but rather, is there a workaround?
<pitti> dpm: you need to update your remote ~/.profile or ~/.bashrc to also set LC_MESSAGES, not just LANG
<pitti> or, if it is defined in /etc/default/locale, ask the admin to change it globally
<dpm> ok, will do that then, thanks pitti!
<pitti> dpm: it's sort of a "transition bug", but not actually a bug IME
<dpm> ok
<GunnarHj> pitti, dpm: I have an idea: In cases when LANG is populated with the same locale name as we would use for LC_MESSAGES, let's not set LC_MESSAGES. That would reduce this transition issue to those users who actually want to use more than one locale.
<pitti> GunnarHj: that sounds great
<pitti> GunnarHj: I thought we only set LC_MESSAGES now, not LANG any more
<pitti> ah, it's set in /etc/default/locale, of course
<pitti> I guess gdm doesn't (and shouldn't) actually unset it
<GunnarHj> pitti: Yes, and in ~/.profile as regards user format preferences.
<GunnarHj> pitti: I'll write a merge proposal.
<pitti> GunnarHj: so, I think that'd help to fix 90% of the causes indeed
<pitti> GunnarHj: people who are used to mixed locales already will probably be a lot more familiar with the problem
<pitti> GunnarHj: cheers!
<GunnarHj> pitti: Yeah, probably. :)
<pitti> didrocks, seb128: in case someone needs me, I'm off for about 2.5 hours; my wife defends here Bachelor thesis, last act of her studies :)
<pitti> I'll quickly be back afterwards, and in the afternoon I need to go to my sister's bday coffee
<pitti> I'll do a long nightshift to compensate
<seb128> pitti, oh, have fun then and wish her luck from me for it :-)
<pitti> I will!
<pitti> thanks
<seb128> pitti, I think you already did a nightshift yesterday ;-)
<didrocks> pitti: oh, good luck to her! :)
<Sweetshark> pitti: Do you need anything to help defending? Stones? Guns? Explosives?
<seb128> tjaalton, I'm back btw, do you still plan to do this sponsoring?
<ricotz> seb128, hi
<seb128> ricotz, hey
<ricotz> seb128, could you sponsor a new gjs?
<tjaalton> seb128: yes, downloading of the packages just finished
<seb128> ricotz, I can probably do that later on but subscribe ubuntu-sponsors in case the pilot of the day or someone else want to do it first
<seb128> tjaalton, ok
<ricotz> seb128, i will just put it in the gnome3-ppa for now
<seb128> ricotz, why?
<seb128> the ppa is for things which can't go in natty
<seb128> not to avoid subscribing sponsors ;-)
<ricotz> seb128, actually yes :(, doing this bug report takes longer than actually update the package
<ricotz> sorry
<seb128> why do you need to do a bug report?
<seb128> just do a merge request
<seb128> it should be no extra work if you use the vcs, it's just one command to run
<seb128> or one click in launchpad
<ricotz> ok
<ricotz> seb128, actually i dont need a merge proposal for this one, but still someone needs to upload it
<seb128> ?
<seb128> the merge request is a way to say "that needs uploading"
<ricotz> but i am able to push to gjs packaging branch
<seb128> ricotz, how come you can push and not upload?
<ricotz> i am member of gnome3 team which own the branch
<seb128> oh, those are only for the ppa
<ricotz> https://code.launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/gjs/ubuntu
<seb128> ie you do a natty update you should use lp:ubuntu/gjs or the control vcs if there is one
<seb128> the gnome3-team vcs should be deleted
<seb128> the gjs one I mean
<ricotz> but robert used it
<seb128> when gjs was in the ppa and not in natty
<seb128> it was dropped from natty for a while
<seb128> they synced it back from debian recently
<ricotz> i know
<ricotz> could you point me to the real gjs branch
<ricotz> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/natty/gjs/natty
<ricotz> this one is outdated
<seb128> lp:ubuntu/gjs if it's outdated it's a bug on launchpad
<chrisccoulson> anyone here on x86?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, yes
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - could you tell me what BuildID is in /usr/lib/firefox-4.0b11/application.ini ?
<seb128> BuildID=20110209141058
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ^
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - cool, thanks
<chrisccoulson> there is a spike of crashes due to my globalmenu-extension on feb 16th/17th, but i just wanted to make sure it was our build of firefox - http://is.gd/4SpyaV
<chrisccoulson> it definitely isn't a stock ubuntu system though, the kernel version is a bit weird
<chrisccoulson> i wonder if they're all from the same person
<kklimonda> good afternoon.
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: does Firefox by any chance use TryExec to launch the application from the Opening dialog?
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda, which dialog do you mean?
<kklimonda> right, by the "Opening" dialong I mean the dialog that shows up when click on some file, the one that lets you launch it in some program, or save to disk.
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda, it uses GIO to find the handler and launches whatever it tells firefox the Exec= line is
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: I'm asking because changing TryExec=transmission-gtk to TryExec=transmission-gtk %F fixes the problem, when opening a torrent in Firefox launches transmission, but doesn't start the torrent.
<kklimonda> and it doesn't happen with Chromium
<chrisccoulson> which problem?
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: the one described ater the coma ;)
<kklimonda> after*
<chrisccoulson> could you report a bug and assign to me? i can't really look at it right now
<kklimonda> sure
<kklimonda> I thought that maybe it's something you have seen already
<kklimonda> (I'm not even sure if it's firefox but it's the most likely culprit at this point)
<chrisccoulson> it could be firefox. i turned off the legacy gnomevfs support in natty (which it used by default for this stuff), and so it now falls back to GIO
<chrisccoulson> which has had basically zero testing ;)
<seb128> didrocks, is that unity bug you just commented on a duplicate of bug #719616?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 719616 in unity "Applications "Lens" does not scroll to bottom" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/719616
<seb128> didrocks, seems so, I duped it, let me know if that was wrong
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, it's the same
<seb128> didrocks, can you update the status of the unity bug on the other one? I don't have bug triaging right on unity
<didrocks> seb128: thanks :)
<didrocks> sure
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> done
<pitti> Sweetshark: mere arguments were quite sufficient :)
<pitti> seb128: but nightshifts are good!
<seb128> don't tell me ;-)
<seb128> pitti, how did it go?
<Sweetshark> seb128: most have been boring if he did not need the stones, guns and explosives i offered
<seb128> likely indeed
<pitti> seb128: pretty well actually; they had a couple of questions, but mostly minor; she was a bit excited, and one question got her cornered, although I'm sure she could have answered that properly
<seb128> Sweetshark, but what do you expect from germans? they tend to be diciplined and boring :p
<Sweetshark> pitti: what was the topic?
<pitti> seb128: but she got a 1.3 for the presentation, and 1.5 for the thesis, so great :)
<seb128> pitti, great, how does the scoring work?
<seb128> is 1.5 the top grade?
<pitti> Sweetshark: she worked in the Deutsche Zentrum fuer Luft- und Raumfahrt, on crisis response teams (earthquakes, etc.); in particular, she wrote scripts to automate the generation and update of 3D emergency maps
<pitti> seb128: it's 1 to 5, with 5 being failed, and 4 the worst "passed"
<seb128> pitti, I see ;-)
<pitti> seb128: it's fractions, as it's averaged from several reviewers
<seb128> congrats to your wife in any case
<seb128> that's a pretty nice score ;-)
<seb128> I wonder if my german joke made Sweetshark run away ;-)
<seb128> or if the went to get some sort of weapons or something ;-)
 * Sweetshark remembers his aweful diploma thesis "Structuring and destruction of materials by LASER radiation" ....
<Sweetshark> seb128: I am not that easily scared.
<Sweetshark> ;)
<seb128> lol
<pitti> "Proof of behavioural equivalence of process models on different abstraction levels"
<pitti> was mine, back in 04
<pitti> nice automatic theorem proving with temporal logic
<didrocks> pitti: congrats to your wife with this high score :)
<pitti> those were the days.. *sigh*
<pitti> didrocks: I'll pass it, thanks!
 * Sweetshark liked the idea to shoot at something and call that science 
<pitti> Sweetshark: sounds a lot more exciting, anyway!
<Sweetshark> pitti: unfortunately most of the time was spend on tuning and adjusting the laser, which was boring. But once you got it to shoot at something it was fun.
 * pitti supresses the urge to play a round of Descent 2, no time today
<pitti> ah, so we got new X.org breakage while I was away
<seb128> pitti, right, I'm waiting on smspillaz and didrocks to break compiz now :p
<Sweetshark> pitti: a new X.org breakage and a new Libreoffice release http://www.libreoffice.org/download/
<pitti> go, team!
<Sweetshark> 3.3.1 is out
<pitti> Sweetshark: rc2?
<pitti> ooh
 * pitti sees Sweetshark's CPUs melt down
<didrocks> seb128: I'm waiting on smspillaz to be back first :)
 * Sweetshark has a trusty Sun Ultra 24. Nothing is gonna melt that CPU, but there might be a little hurricane in the room from the fans.
<pitti> hah
<Sweetshark> pitti: I am build a 3.3.1~rc2-1ubuntu1~ppa1 not which I will dput in the ppa if it succeeeds. As rc2=final, we should be able to just rename the release and put it directly in natty, once debian has its final (and the tarballs for it) out.
<Sweetshark> arrgh
<Sweetshark> s/I am build a 3.3.1~rc2-1ubuntu1~ppa1 not/I am building a 3.3.1~rc2-1ubuntu1~ppa1 now/
<pitti> Sweetshark: I interpolated it sufficiently :)
<Sweetshark> it even has human themeing
<pitti> Sweetshark: sounds great; if you want, we can also upload rc2 to natty now, so that it won't collide with FF
<Sweetshark> hmhm
<pitti> Sweetshark: did you hear about anyone testing your PPA?
<pitti> upgrade in particular, and whether it works for them?
<Sweetshark> I removed the transitionals from rc2, but havent looked at the openoffice package, if there is great work to enable them later.
<Sweetshark> but transitionals could be added after FF, right?
<pitti> Sweetshark: yes, that's no problem; it's an upgrade bug fix, and not intrusive
<Sweetshark> pitti: I dont know if anyone else tested the ppa, I tried the ppa from a virgin natty install in VirtualBox ...
<Sweetshark> ... and it worked.
<pitti> cool
<pitti> Sweetshark: for easiest sponsoring it would work best if you could upload rc2 without a ppa suffix into your PPA, and then we can review it from there and copy it to natty
<pitti> (avoids having to download and reupload the entire orig again for sponsoring; upload bandwidth sucks)
<Sweetshark> pitti: all the orig tarballs stop at ~rc2. No -1ubuntu1~ppa1 in any of them.
<pitti> Sweetshark: I know, I mean the version number in debian/changelog
<pitti> Sweetshark: we shouldn't copy a ~ppa version to natty
<Sweetshark> pitti: ok. Is there a way to just regenerate the *.dsc/*.changes for this, after changing the changelog?
<Sweetshark> (without a full build?)
<pitti> Sweetshark: you also need to change the diff.gz/debian.tar.gz, so it requires a full debuild -S, I'm afraid
<Sweetshark> meh
<seb128> it's only a source build
<seb128> better than a binary build ;-)
<scott-work> libreoffice seems to be have a more aggressive release schedule than openoffice
<Sweetshark> scott-work: heh, yes
<Sweetshark> scott-work: hopefully, I will find time to fix some bugs in the product and not only in the packaging ;)
<nessita> hello everyone!
<didrocks> hey nessita
<nessita> hey didrocks, how are you?
<didrocks> nessita: busy, but fine, thanks! and you?
<nessita> pretty good, thanks
<seb128> hey nessita
<nessita> hey seb128, how are you?
<seb128> nessita, I'm fine thanks, how are you?
<nessita> pretty good!
<nessita> tedg: hey! just the person I was looking for :-). Would you have a couple of minutes?
<didrocks> seb128: so, I'm trying to think about fallback and such, we have basically two ways of starting unity or compiz without unity in the same session:
<didrocks> - creating a unity.desktop which launch compiz and changing compiz.desktop to sh -c "COMPIZ_CONFIG_PROFILE='' compiz"
<didrocks> but that spawn another shell process :/
<didrocks> - adding a property to gnome-session sessions file to unset a variable on a session…
<tedg> nessita, What's up?
<didrocks> (I like none of them though)
<nessita> tedg: so, I installed a new package of the ubuntuone control panel with a .desktop file that looks like this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/571126/
<nessita> tedg: and I'm still getting 2 entries in the messaging menu. Any ideas?
<seb128> nessita, "OnlyShowIn=Messaging Menu" is not valid
<tedg> seb128, It's valid, but it's the second entry.
<nessita> seb128: is what evolution has
<tedg> nessita, If you want it not to show, do NoShowIn
<seb128> tedg, shouldn't the non official values be prefixed by X-Ubuntu?
<nessita> tedg: I want to show it in the messaging menu, but only onr
<nessita> one*
<tedg> seb128, Yeah, probably, but I didn't know that field had official values when I wrote that code.  I only learned that last week.
<seb128> ok
<tedg> nessita, So then you need to delete X-Ayatana-Desktop-Shortcuts and the [U1 Shortcut Group]
<nessita> tedg: ok, I'll ask kenvandine why he added the X-Ayatana-Desktop-Shortcuts entry
<kenvandine> i did that?
<seb128> hey kenvandine
<nessita> kenvandine: I guess so, let me check. I recall approving a branch from you... but let me confirm
<didrocks> hey kenvandine
<kenvandine> i added the X-Ayatana-Appmenu-Show-Stubs=False
<kenvandine> hey seb128, didrocks :)
<seb128> nessita, what are you trying to do exactly?
<seb128> nessita, the current natty version has one entry in the menu as it should
<nessita> kenvandine: ah, you're right! sorry then :-)
<seb128> nessita, what do you want to change?
<kenvandine> nessita, no worries :)
<nessita> seb128: for me it has 2, and several other people have reported the same
<kenvandine> in the messaging menu?
<seb128> nessita, well, adding things to the .desktop is not the way to debug that
<nessita> yes
<kenvandine> that sounds like you are running a version from a source checkout
<nessita> seb128: how is the way to debug that?
<seb128> nessita, start with kill $(pidof indicator-messages-service); /usr/lib/indicator-messages/indicator-messages-service
<seb128> kill -9
<seb128> nessita, to run the service from a command line
<seb128> then copy the log somewhere
<chrisccoulson> bingo! \o/
<kenvandine> nessita, usually two entries in the messaging menu is caused by a version of the app running that it can't link back to the desktop file it knows about
<chrisccoulson> i finally know where your memory error is coming from seb128 ;)
<seb128> nessita, do that with your unmodified .desktop though
<seb128> chrisccoulson, \o/
<nessita> seb128: ack
<chrisccoulson> the parse is calling g_object_add_weak_ref twice on a GtkMenuShell
<seb128> tell us
<kenvandine> like in gwibber, if i run ./bin/gwibber-service from my source tree, i get the broadcast messages entry twice
<chrisccoulson> **parser
<seb128> tedg, ^
<dobey> nessita: ah, listen to kenvandine! it's probably because syncdaemon isn't the app in the file
<chrisccoulson> i'm just testing a patch now
<chrisccoulson> with various other memory error fixes in too
<seb128> rockon
<kenvandine> nessita, ah... yeah... that is it
<nessita> dobey: but, of course is not, since the messaging menu should point to the control panel
<tedg> chrisccoulson, Woot!
<dobey> nessita: because the desktop file points to control panel, but syncdaemon does all the messing with the menu
<nessita> not to syncdaemon
<nessita> argh
<dobey> right, but syncdaemon is what adds stuff to the menu
<nessita> yes
<chrisccoulson> and of course, i meant to say g_object_add_weak_pointer ;)
<nessita> dobey: so, what is the solution?
<dobey> nessita: i don't know. kenvandine might know something from dealing with gwibber
<kenvandine> nessita, when you are seeing the duplicates in the messaging menu
<seb128> tedg, kenvandine: is there any reason to disable the im status when you go offline in your im client?
<kenvandine> do you have syndaemon running from a source checkout or anything?
<chrisccoulson> tedg - excellent, the invalid write has gone away :)
<seb128> tedg, kenvandine: seems the bug about that is a frequent user complain
<tedg> seb128, It was a work around for handling Pidgin.  I think it can go away, but I think we should wait until we have kenvandine's approver next cycle.
<tedg> seb128, That way we can do the "whole experience" at once and make it rock.
<nessita> kenvandine: I can link the duplicate entries to any particular action, I would say all the time
<nessita> kenvandine: bug #721525
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 721525 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Two Ubuntu One entries in the Message Panel" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/721525
<kenvandine> nessita, humm... for me it never shows it as running :)
<nessita> kenvandine: is syncdaemon running in your computer?
<tedg> Yes, I never see it as running either.
<seb128> tedg, so it's to avoid having non working status for users who use pidgin and exit it?
<kenvandine> nessita, i thought it was... but it isn't
<tedg> And the syncdaemon is spamming me with notifications.
<tedg> seb128, Yes.
<nessita> tedg: what version are you running? we have improved that a lot\
<seb128> tedg, ok thanks
<tedg> seb128, It's also because telepathy shutsdown when you put it offline (after a timeout) so we have no way to distinguish why it shutdown.
<kenvandine> ugh
<kenvandine> 2011-02-23 09:26:14,735 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.DBus - ERROR - Handling DBus error on _request_token: DBusException(dbus.String(u'Process /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-login exited with status 1'),).
<kenvandine> now it won't start
<tedg> nessita, No clue, mostly recent natty.
<kenvandine> oh, and i can't run the control panel
<kenvandine> ImportError: No module named controlpanel.gtk.gui
<kenvandine> nessita, ^^
<kenvandine> that was working not long ago
<tedg> $ u1sdtool --version  <- doesn't work
<nessita> kenvandine: you need the ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk package, which is recommended by unity, so you should have it...
<kenvandine> i have it
<kenvandine> it was working last week... i was posting screenshot urls and all
<nessita> kenvandine: how did you get the ImportError?
<kenvandine> i ran ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk from the command line
<nessita> kenvandine: so you need, apparently, python-ubuntuone-control-panel. Do you have that? (this is very weird)
<kenvandine> i have that too
<nessita> kenvandine: what version do you have installed?
<kenvandine>  0.8.3-0ubuntu1
<nessita> dobey: is that related to your changes of the .pth file? ^
<GunnarHj> pitti: I have uploaded an MP as regards LC_MESSAGES: https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/gdm/LCMess_only_when_needed/+merge/50931
<kenvandine> nessita, this was all working after those fixes, i sponsored those
<kenvandine> unless dobey messed with them again :)
<pitti> GunnarHj: nice, thanks! will review/sponsor this evening then (need to run out in a bit)
<nessita> kenvandine: can you please try in a python console 'import ubuntuone.controlpanel.gtk.gui'?
<dobey> huh?
<kenvandine> ImportError: No module named controlpanel.gtk.gui
<nessita> kenvandine: can you please re-install ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk?
<nessita> that doesn't make sense! :-)
<dobey> what version?
<nessita> dobey: 0.8.3-0ubuntu1
<dobey> oh it makes sense
<nessita> it does?
<dobey> though i have no idea how it would have worked last week :)
<dobey> and suddenly failed to day
<nessita> dobey: I have the package ready with the update from yesterday
<nessita> but I was hoping to resolve the messaging entry duplication before begging for sponsorship
<nessita> dobey: is this becasue of the missing __init__?
<dobey> ye
<dobey> yes
<kenvandine> ah ha!
<kenvandine> i had ubuntuone-music installed
<nessita> right
<nessita> ah!!!
<dobey> oh
<kenvandine> which used the wrong path
<dobey> and ubuntuone-music
<dobey> but still
<nessita> dobey: yeah, I'm fixing it
<kenvandine> so installing that makes imports from ubuntuone use the wrong path
<nessita> kenvandine: yes, we knew that already, but I thought that ubuntuone-music was not used by anyone other than roman
<kenvandine> hehe
<seb128> nessita, kenvandine likes to play you should know that ;-)
<kenvandine> things have a way of getting around
<kenvandine> :-D
<nessita> seb128: he scared me A LOT
<nessita> :-)
<nessita> kenvandine: so, let's keep debugging the control panel in the messaging entry
<kenvandine> nessita, so syncdaemon is running now, but still not showing that in the messaging entry
<nessita> kenvandine: it's showing for me, is weird!
<kenvandine> i see the entry, but it doesn't have the triangle next to it
<nessita> kenvandine: what is not working for me, is: when the contorl panel has the triangle next to it, I click on it and nothing happens. The control panel is never opened
<kenvandine> you should make the control panel window unique
<kenvandine> clicking it more than once opens it multiple times
<nessita> kenvandine: how can I do that?
<nessita> yes, known bug, but not sure how to fix it
<kenvandine> check to see if it is already running and raise that window if it is
<kenvandine> look at gwibber
<kenvandine>  /usr/bin/gwibber specifically
<kenvandine> there is a little for loop at the top that searches through the windows
<pitti> GunnarHj: ah, so this changes .utf8 -> .UTF-8 at the same time? thats' not mentioned in the changelog
<kenvandine> there might be a better way, but that is the only reliable way i found
<chrisccoulson> tedg, ok, this should do it - https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisccoulson/dbusmenu/memory-fixes/+merge/50934
<nessita> kenvandine: ack, I'll add that info to the bug report (I can't do that right now)
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, woot!
<kenvandine> nessita, thx
<GunnarHj> pitti: No, that was a previous MP.
<pitti> GunnarHj: there's still one more instance in the diff, see https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/gdm/LCMess_only_when_needed/+merge/50931
<nessita> kenvandine: can you try with our nightlies, to see iof the control panel is shown as running?
<seb128> kenvandine, you can use gtkapplication I guess, but maybe not in pygtk world
<pitti> GunnarHj: oh, perhaps you now _also_ need to do this for $LANG for comparing it to $LC_MESSAGES (which you might have converted previously already)?
<nessita> kenvandine: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntuone/nightlies
<kenvandine> nessita, ok
<kenvandine> seb128, yeah, haven't tried... i did that before gtkapplication
<dobey> nessita: how many "releases" are you going to make today?
<GunnarHj> pitti: Yes, but that's just to catch situations when e.g. LANG is en_US.utf8 and the desired LC_MESSAGES value en_US.UTF-8. In such a case there is no need to set LC_MESSAGES explicitly.
<nessita> dobey: not sure what you're asking :-) you mean because I already made 0.8.4 and 0.8.5?
<pitti> GunnarHj: right, thanks for clearing this up.
<pitti> I need to run out for a couple of hours now, see you this evening!
<dobey> nessita: yeah. the vapor releases
<GunnarHj> pitti: Ok.
<nessita> dobey: vapor releases?
<mvo> kklimonda: thanks a bunch for your gtkmm update! I commited a small fix to bzr, could you have a quick look and let me know if it looks good? if so, I will upload
<nessita> dobey: my plan was to do only one release, but when 0.8.4 was done I remember I need the 'ubuntuone' module added to the list
<dobey> nessita: neither one has been released into ubuntu
<nessita> dobey: I have the 0.8.5 ready as per https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu/natty/ubuntuone-control-panel/ubuntuone-control-panel-0.8.5/+merge/50933, but I'm waiting on this double messaging stuff to be debugged and maybe fixed
<nessita> dobey: yesterday, tedg mentioned I should tweak the .desktop file, but that didn't work, so that lead me to right now
<dobey> sure
<nessita> dobey: could you please package u1client today?
<dobey> i was planning to yes
<seb128> nessita, I think there was a misunderstanding of you issue when tweaking the desktop file was suggested
<nessita> seb128: probably :-/
<nessita> seb128: shall I run the debug lines you suggested? I already have control panel to the 'old' version
<nessita> seb128: indicator-messages-service will not die, even after a kill -9
<seb128> it will respawn rather
<seb128> that's why you should put the ;... on the same line so your manual instance is running before it respawns
<seb128> you might have to try a few times, it's racing
<kklimonda> mvo: thanks, I've had some issues with pushing gtkmm branch, and I've apparently forgotten to re-add those files after nth uncommit/commit/push/swear cycle ;)
<kklimonda> mvo: looks fine
<kenvandine> nessita, the nightlies are giving me more errors
<nessita> seb128: right, output is http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/571155/
<kenvandine> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/571156/
<kenvandine> nessita, ^^
<nessita> kenvandine: looking
<kenvandine> from the syncdaemon.log
<mvo> kklimonda: great, thanks. uploadig now
<nessita> alecu: ping
<nessita> alecu: did this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/571156/ ring a bell? TypeError: must be an interface
<seb128> nessita, the log show it's listed as an app desktop and as an indicator one
<seb128> nessita, ted and kenvandine probably know better what that mean than me
<nessita> seb128: thanks, I'll follow up with them
<nessita> alecu: did you land the branch that depends on unreleased unity?
<alecu> nessita, yes
<nessita> alecu: so our nightlies are broken?
<tedg> chrisccoulson, Why did you switch the signal disconnections to the long form?
<alecu> nessita, no: unity-gir is broken.
<alecu> nessita, and optional
<kenvandine> alecu, i'll can get libunity from trunk
<chrisccoulson> tedg - i don't have access to the signal data in that scope
<didrocks> alecu: it's not broken, not released yet
<alecu> right :-)
<nessita> alecu: so the error that kenvandine is having is 'harmless'?
<alecu> nessita, yes, it's harmless
<kenvandine> syndaemon doesn't start
<alecu> oh
<tedg> chrisccoulson, Ah, I see
<alecu> kenvandine, well, libunity from trunk makes that go away. Alternatively you can uninstall unity-gir
<chrisccoulson> tedg - there doesn't seem to be a convenience macro if you just want G_SIGNAL_MATCH_FUNC
<tedg> chrisccoulson, Submit a patch, it's always fun to watch them bitrot ;)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<alecu> kenvandine, syndaemon or syncdaemon?
 * tedg wants a sindaemon
<chrisccoulson> tedg - i guess we could just add the DbusmenuMenuitem to ParserData couldn't we? and then we could access it in that scope
<kenvandine> uninstalled gir1.2-unity-3.0 and syncdaemon starts now
<tedg> chrisccoulson, Eh, I don't see a reason.  There shouldn't be any other instances of that function used as a signal handler.  No reason to be more specific.
<alecu> great.
<kenvandine> so i guess not optional
<nessita> alecu: can you plese confirm that is optional?
<seb128> kenvandine, well if you uninstalled it and it works it's optional
<seb128> kenvandine, having it installed but not working is an issue it seems
<kenvandine> true
<alecu> nessita, the options are: "use libunity trunk" or "uninstall broken gir1.2-unity-3.0"
<alecu> afaik gir1.2-unity-3.0 is being repackaged tomorrow, and it should fix this
<kenvandine> nessita, weird, it is still not even trying to register with the messaging menu
<seb128> rodrigo_, the nautilus crash fix you did doesn't work
<chrisccoulson> tedg - oh, bug 721915 is because the theme_changed_cb never gets unregistered ;)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 721915 in libdbusmenu "gnome-terminal crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_cast()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/721915
<nessita> alecu: but wait. Maybe I'm missing something, but I thought that we agreed that syncdaemon should be able to run if no notification nor unity machinery was in place
<rodrigo_> seb128, oh :(
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok, will keep looking for the real cause
<seb128> rodrigo_, it's still crashing on today's daily iso
<rodrigo_> seb128, is it in compiz?
<seb128> rodrigo_, did you try a daily iso in kvm yet?
<rodrigo_> seb128, no, started downloading it last night
<rodrigo_> will resume it now
<seb128> rodrigo_, no, kvm doesn't have what compiz needs
<alecu> nessita, that's the way it's supposed to work, right.
<nessita> alecu: we agreed that we will be using libunity and libnotify if availoable, if not syncademon will run just like it does now, without showing notifs nor visual feedback
<seb128> rodrigo_, so it happens with or without compiz
<alecu> nessita, right.
<rodrigo_> seb128, where do you get the daily isos from?
<nessita> alecu: so, that's not the case in our current trunk?
<didrocks> seb128: ok, so I discussed with vuntz about the environment variable thing
<seb128> rodrigo_, cdimagine.ubuntu.com
<seb128> ups
<seb128> cdimage.ubuntu.com
<rodrigo_> ok, getting it now
<seb128> rodrigo_, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current
<seb128> didrocks, oh, so?
<seb128> didrocks, sorry I didn't comment before because I though you were not done doing your summary and I forgot then
<nessita> kenvandine: what do you mean? I mean, where are you looking?
<alecu> nessita, the problem is if the *broken* gir1.2-unity-3.0 is installed
<kenvandine> indicator-messages-service
<seb128> rodrigo_, oh, the fix wasn't added to the series in pitti's upload
<dobey> nessita: do you have gir1.2-unity-3.0 installed?
<didrocks> seb128: so, there is something in upstream trunk with a dbus property (http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-session/commit/?id=3de35f663d1a3cb188fe662ca8aed0fa5af1ebeb)
<kenvandine> killall -9 indicator-messages-service ; /usr/lib/indicator-messages/indicator-messages-service
<seb128> rodrigo_, that's why it still crash I guess
<nessita> alecu: ah! perfect
<kenvandine> nessita, ^^
<dobey> why is it -3.0?
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> i guess that's ok in syncdaemon
<rodrigo_> seb128, ah, ok, let's wait for tomorrow's iso then?
<nessita> kenvandine: my output from that command is http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/571126/
<didrocks> seb128: then, we can create a C program reading from it, launched at X-GNOME-Autostart-Phase=Initialization calling the SetEnv dbus property to update the env variable
<seb128> rodrigo_, no, we need a new upload with the patch in the series, will do that
<rodrigo_> seb128, did I forget to add it to series?
<seb128> didrocks, ok
<kenvandine> nessita, yeah, saw your's which looks weird too
<seb128> rodrigo_, either you or pitti when he merged
<seb128> rodrigo_, no worry
<rodrigo_> ok
<kenvandine> but strange i am not seeing it at all
<seb128> rodrigo_, still it would be nice to figure what is the real issue ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: do you think someone in the team can work on the backport + the program? I'm not sure to have the time TBH
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes
<nessita> kenvandine: do you have the control-panel-gtk package still installed?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> i see the launcher in the menu
<kenvandine> but it never gets the triangle indicator to the left showing anything is attached to it
<kenvandine> and i never see output from indicator-messages-service that anything tries to talk to it
<nessita> kenvandine: is syncdaemon running? (sorry I sound so repetitive, but I was told you like to play)
<kenvandine> yes, it is running
<nessita> kenvandine: what does u1sdtool -s says?
<kenvandine> says it is up to date and all
<kenvandine> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/571170/
<nessita> kenvandine: did you restart it after installing nightlies?
<nessita> I guess it was restarted when it was crashing, but I need to ask
<kenvandine> yeah, i did a kill -9 then u1sdtool -c
<kenvandine> to be sure
<nessita> urgh
<nessita> kenvandine: not sure what else to try, I'm not understanding what is going on here
<kenvandine> :/
<nessita> I just installed a bunch of updates, let me restart my session
<nessita> (I've played a lot)
<kenvandine> should it log any debug info in syncdaemon.log when it talks to the messaging menu?
<nessita> kenvandine: I think so, yes. alecu can you please confirm?
<kenvandine> because i don't see anything that looks like it
<kenvandine> but i might be searching for the wrong string
<nessita> kenvandine: alecu will confirm that, I'll reboot quickly
<alecu> kenvandine, I think it's not logging to the messaging menu there... let me check
<nessita> I'm back
<nessita> kenvandine: did alecu answer?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> no logging
<alecu> nessita, we are disccusing that on #ubuntuone with thisfred.
<seb128> kenvandine, do you think you could backport libdbusmenu r220 to natty?
<kenvandine> sure
<kenvandine> in a few, still helping nessita and friends get u1 in order :)
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> yeah, no hurry
<seb128> it's the unref fix from chrisccoulson
<seb128> would be nice to get that one to land early so we can see what issues remain
<kenvandine> awesome!
<kenvandine> seb128, i think we found the u1 problems in the messaging menu
<kenvandine> explaining the fix now
<seb128> oh, what is it?
<kenvandine> they didn't call show on the server after creating it
<kenvandine> and i think they are creating multiple servers
<seb128> chrisccoulson, is bug #721709 ringing a bell or not?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 721709 in libdbusmenu "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in g_atomic_int_exchange_and_add()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/721709
<seb128> tedg, ^
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - no, i've not seen that one before
<seb128> tedg, seems similar to bug #703988 that you closed in a previous upload
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 703988 in appmenu-gtk "(various) crashed with SIGSEGV in g_atomic_int_exchange_and_add()/g_variant_unref/?libappmenu.so/g_simple_async_result_complete" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/703988
<tedg> seb128, Yeah.  We need to get desrt to put an assert there.  This is getting a little insane.
<seb128> tedg, where?
<seb128> tedg, can you get a bug opened and njpatel or dbarth to assign it to desrt
<tedg> seb128, in g_variant_unref() to check for NULL instead of going to g_atomic_int_exchange_and_add()
<tedg> seb128, I want to ask him why he didn't first.
<tedg> seb128, The code is one line, the discussion is hours of work ;)
<seb128> tedg, can you ask now on #gnome-hackers?
<tedg> seb128, Ah, I figured he was out because he wasn't in here ;)
<seb128> he stopped joining #ubuntu-desktop it seems
<seb128> tedg, but is there a bug in your code somewhere as well? it seems it should try to unref a null in any case...
<tedg> seb128, Yes, we've fixed a couple of those.
<tedg> seb128, I think I might just grep for unref() :(
<seb128> tedg, I'm doing a trunk build of libdbusmenu and will do another round of valgrind-ing
<seb128> let's see if I still find some errors
<seb128> otherwise let's see what bugs still come after this week updates
<tedg> seb128, Honestly, there's about 5 merge requests queued... trunk is out of date :)
<seb128> seems we still have some crashers even if the count is going down
<seb128> tedg, crash fixes?
<tedg> seb128, Features and a couple fixes.
<seb128> tedg, is there any I should grab if I want to do a valgrind log?
<seb128> tedg, the features are not likely revelant for those crash issues
<tedg> seb128, lp:~ted/dbusmenu/selective-properties is probably the only one.
<seb128> ok
<seb128> thanks
<tedg> seb128, kenvandine already has that in the distro package
<seb128> ok, when I say trunk is natty with trunk merged
<seb128> so seems I'm set for another build and round of valgrind
<cyphermox> seb128, i was seeing two of these g_atomic_int_exchange_and_add() crashes with issues with the 'label' property. in gnome-bluetooth, it seems to me like it was crashing because in dbusmenu-gtk's widget_cb(), t
<cyphermox> the label was accessed with gtk_menu_item_get_label whereas it's built as a GtkAction widget
<seb128> tedg, ^ do you have any comment about that?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ^
<cyphermox> I asked mdz to confirm whether it was fixed for him with the latest upload, but I didn't have an answer yet
<kenvandine> tedg, with distro patching r220, should i grab r217 too? or even just trunk?
<kenvandine> it looks like quite a few good fixes in there
<kenvandine> with a few less important
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - oh, have i got some more crashes to look at too? :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, #721709 if you want but see cyphermox's comment
<cyphermox> seb128, tedg, chrisccoulson, not sure how much that is relevant to the other crashes, but you definitely can't get a GtkAction's label using gtk_menu_item_get_label ;) would explain why the value ends up being null in the first place
<seb128> was that coming from a bug in the gnome-bt code?
<seb128> is it supposed to be fixed in natty?
<cyphermox> moo?
<seb128> you said you asked mdz to try if that's still an issue
<cyphermox> yeah
<seb128> so you think it might have been fixed in the current version?
<cyphermox> same bugs we discussed yesterday, bug 722020 and bug 723166, iirc
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 722020 in indicator-appmenu "bluetooth-applet crashed with SIGSEGV in g_atomic_int_exchange_and_add() (dup-of: 721709)" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/722020
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 721709 in libdbusmenu "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in g_atomic_int_exchange_and_add()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/721709
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 723166 in gnome-bluetooth "bluetooth-applet crashed with SIGSEGV in g_atomic_int_exchange_and_add() (dup-of: 721709)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723166
<seb128> no fix landed for that yet though
<cyphermox> seb128, no, so I think it might *not* be fixed in the current version,
<cyphermox> right
<cyphermox> you told me otherwise yesterday ;)
<seb128> did I?
<cyphermox> heh, does it really matter though?
<seb128> we are jungling with different crashers there I might have mixed some
<cyphermox> yeah
<seb128> not at all, I'm just trying to see where we stand
<seb128> that's why I asked kenvandine to backport those fixes
<seb128> so we can see what issues remain
<cyphermox> ok
<seb128> the one we are discussing and mdz has is likely to still be an issue
<cyphermox> ok
<kenvandine> seb128, opinions about just merging from trunk instead of only r220?
<kenvandine> seems several good fixes are there
<seb128> could you drop your comment from before on the bug?
<seb128> kenvandine, hum, I would vote for merge of trunk
<seb128> kenvandine, it might help the libunity guys as well
<seb128> kenvandine, since the annotation fixes might be blocking their work
<kenvandine> good point
<Sweetshark> pitti: libreoffice_3.3.1~rc2-1ubuntu1.dsc build completed here, I will dput it in the ppa now
<kenvandine> i'll do that
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<mterry> tedg, to make FF, do you release today or tomorrow?
<tedg> mterry, Tomorrow.  We have a fixed Thursday release death march ;)
<tedg> It makes kenvandine's week.  He'd forget the weekend without it.
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> tedg, i am about to upload dbusmenu merged from trunk... any objections?
<kenvandine> tedg, seems like there is enough goodness in there that it could help make people happy
<mterry> tedg, OK, will have a FF branch for the datetime prefs today.  Do you think that can get integrated tomorrow if I propose merge after your end of day?
<mterry> (there will be bugs still, but it should have Features done, as I would define Features)
<tedg> kenvandine, Oh, wait for this fix for Qt... just posted it.
<tedg> kenvandine, agateau is verifying
<cyphermox> chrisccoulson, I'm looking at 721709 now... were you?
<tedg> mterry, Yup, shouldn't be an issue.  Typically I do merges and releases all together.
<kenvandine> tedg, ok
<mterry> tedg, awesome
<rickspencer3> jasoncwarner, chrisccoulson when is the FF global menu supposed to land in Natty?
 * kenvandine calms down the trigger finger
<chrisccoulson> cyphermox, i wasn't looking at that one, feel free to take it
<chrisccoulson> rickspencer3, friday ;)
<chrisccoulson> it's being reviewed by some QA guys at mozilla atm
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, libreoffice menubar will beat it :)
<chrisccoulson> :P
 * kenvandine wonders where aruiz is... need to get him to roll a tarball
<chrisccoulson> it sucks having something ready and working for so long ;)
<kenvandine> :)
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, so libre office is going to land in Natty?
<rickspencer3> suhweat
<chrisccoulson> tedg - is "child-added" a signal that comes from some gtk widget? i can't find it with grep in the GTK source, but libdbusmenu seems to be using it
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, i have a package... just need aruiz to do a release for me to upload :)
<tedg> chrisccoulson, I think we had to distro patch it?
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, well, take heart, the mozilla people are all good people, so it'll work out. I appreciate their need to keep their Ux from degrading
<seb128> chrisccoulson, it's in 072_indicator_menu_update.patch
<seb128> chrisccoulson, in gtk
<chrisccoulson> seb128 / tedg - oh, thanks
<chrisccoulson> rickspencer3, yeah, it's good that they make sure i'm not breaking their UX. i just wish the process was a little faster :)
<rickspencer3> bryceh, RAOF, etc... any update on the binary nvidia timing?
<rickspencer3> and also ATI?
<bryceh> rickspencer3, yes but not public info
<Sweetshark> pitti: ping?
<seb128> tedg, ok, libdbusmenu still has issues, using current trunk with the natty backports
<seb128> tedg, http://paste.ubuntu.com/571239/
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ^
<seb128> easy to trigger by running gconf-editor in valgrind, doing "new dialog" and "close dialog"
<rodrigo_> hmm, any idea why the *themes* packages in the GNOME3 PPA only get built for i386?
<seb128> well I do "close dialog" before the dialog open because valgrind slow it down quite a bit
<rodrigo_> the control file has Architecture: all
<seb128> rodrigo_, because it's arch all?
<rodrigo_> seb128, ah, right :)
<seb128> rodrigo_, you can install it on any arch
 * rodrigo_ was confusing all/any
<rodrigo_> yeah, sorry my bad :)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i'll take a look in a bit. i'm still looking at other dbusmenu issues too ;)
<chrisccoulson> it seems there are plenty of them ;)
<seb128> which other one do you still have?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 -  bug 721915
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 721915 in libdbusmenu "gnome-terminal crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_cast()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/721915
<seb128> see my pastebins
<seb128> is that the same issue?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - and the one that mdz gets too
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - they're all different issues :(
<seb128> ok
<chrisccoulson> i'm glad i don't use the parser in firefox too ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, is the one you are looking at similar to bug #708188 you think?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 708188 in indicator-application "softwares using libappindicator crash with SIGSEGV in theme_changed_cb()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/708188
<seb128> guess not
<seb128> the other one is in libappindicator
<seb128> the theme_change_cb confused me
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's a bit confusing ;)
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, is the global menu for libreoffice going onto the CD?
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, afaik
<kenvandine> working pretty well for me here
<kenvandine> i just need aruiz to do another release so i can get the package in the archive
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, can you discuss with dbarth? he seems to think it's bound for universe
<kenvandine> and start the mir
<seb128> tedg, chrisccoulson, cyphermox: https://bugs.launchpad.net/dbusmenu/+bug/723839
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 723839 in libdbusmenu "valgrind: invalid read errors in widget_notify_cb()" [Undecided,New]
 * kenvandine wonders why we wouldn't want it in main
<seb128> invalid read with current trunk
<seb128> if someone feels like the issue he's working on is similar or want to claim this one please comment
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - thanks
<cyphermox> looking
<seb128> kenvandine, it's likely based on the fact that the work started late and people didn't think it would be ready by the freeze time
<kenvandine> it is pretty complete already :)
<kenvandine> it doesn't use appmenus when you open libreoffice without specifying a document
<kenvandine> so the wizard UI
<kenvandine> but that is just a bug
<seb128> kenvandine, right, I just say that people aimed at universe because it was started late
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> i'll talk to dbarth, but i really think we need that on the CD
<seb128> kenvandine, I don't think anyone will discuss it having it on the CD
<Sweetshark> pitti: ping?
<seb128> Sweetshark, you should just ask your question
<seb128> Sweetshark, he said he had to run for a birthday or something but that the would be back later on
<seb128> Sweetshark, but maybe others can help on meanwhile
<seb128> Sweetshark, if that's not the case at least pitti will have some context when he comes back to reply even if that's your turn to be away
<dbarth> kenvandine: ah right, rickspencer3 was mentioning that
<dbarth> kenvandine: well, i won't push back, it's a nice cool feature, a good end-of-cycle surprise
<kenvandine> dbarth, it is in decent shape
<dbarth> kenvandine: yeah
<kenvandine> i have a package ready
<kenvandine> just need aruiz to roll a new release and i'll upload it
<dbarth> i'ts in natty already, right?
<Sweetshark> seb128: thanks, but I think I solved it myself already.
<kenvandine> not yet
<kenvandine> dbarth, i am waiting to see aruiz show up again so i can nag him again for a tarball :)
<seb128> kenvandine, do you want me to archive admin pre-review a vcs or something?
<seb128> kenvandine, just in case I've comments
<kenvandine> seb128, sure
<dobey> seb128: hey. features missing from banshee that were in rhythmbox for the u1ms are regressions right? :)
<seb128> dobey, dunno but in any case they need to land before the feature freeze or need and exception
<kenvandine> seb128, lp:~ken-vandine/lo-menubar/ubuntu
<kenvandine> i think it is in decent shape
<dobey> ok
<kenvandine> i merged changes from trunk since the 0.0.1 tarball
<seb128> dobey, it might be easier to argue for the exception if that's to bring back things which were there in rb
<seb128> kenvandine, ok
<kenvandine> seb128, thx
<dobey> right, ok
<nessita> hello again! does this trace http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/571258/ sounds familiar? I'm getting a SEVG when closing the control panel. Seems like libcanberra is crashing, as per dobey's input. If I unset the GTK_MODULES env var, the control panel does not crash
<seb128> nessita, not familiar no
<seb128> kenvandine, you have no format file in the source dir
<kenvandine> sigh
<kenvandine> must have forgotten to bzr add it :)
<kenvandine> thx
<seb128> kenvandine, otherwise seeems fine, I got some people in debian who argued that the debian dir should be in the same license than the source though
<seb128> kenvandine, I'm never sure about this one so I'm just mentioning it
<kenvandine> pushed
<dobey> licensing debian/ stuff never makes any sense to me
<kenvandine> yeah... it seems strange to me to license packaging as lgpl
<dobey> the only thing under debian/ which makes any sense to license, would be patches, if they're large enough, but that goes without saying
<Amaranth> hmm, anyone else having issues with banshee not actually playing music?
<Amaranth> lots of EPIPE while trying to update indicator stuff (mpris)
<Amaranth> yep, that's broken
<Amaranth> apparently it won't actually play if it can't update the sound menu to say its playing
<Amaranth> but, hilariously, if I uncheck the preference to show banshee in the sound menu it still shows up and the sound menu is accurately showing the status
<Amaranth> ah, bug 722484
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 722484 in banshee "banshee-1.9.3 doesn't work at all" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/722484
<jcastro> Amaranth: I was thinking this: http://git.gnome.org/browse/banshee/commit/?id=fe9968993aa5095cc7408cd47626aff9f01fefad
<Laney> yeah, that'll be fixed in the 1.9.4 upload
<chrisccoulson> grrrr, dh_girepository is sooooooooo slooooooooooooooowww
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, my menus are all broken again with the dbusmenu update ;)
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, i have a fix prepared
<chrisccoulson> cool, thanks
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, well a revert prepared... tedg: any eta on a proper fix?
<kenvandine> or should i upload the revert
<tedg> kenvandine, Not sure what's happening yet...
<tedg> chrisccoulson, More than just the messaging menu?
<chrisccoulson> tedg - yeah, i get incomplete menus in gedit and bluetooth-applet as well
<cyphermox> tedg, can I get you to look at a possible fix for 721709? --> https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/dbusmenu/widget_notify_properties_access/+merge/50974
<tedg> chrisccoulson, Can you try lp:~ted/dbusmenu/ubuntu-feb and see if that happens?  I'm not seeing that.
<chrisccoulson> tedg, i can't try it just now, i've got to pop out for a bit
<tedg> cyphermox, I don't see how that relates to the stack trace?  You're not changing any calls to g_variant_unref()?
<cyphermox> tedg, no, making sure label doesn't start NULL
<cyphermox> (for instance, at least in the case for the bluetooth crash)
<tedg> cyphermox, Well, NULL should be a valid thing to set it to :)  But, also, in the stacktrace attached the property changing in "enabled"
<cyphermox> yes
<cyphermox> I know it should be valid :)
<cyphermox> there are duplicates with other properties being changed
<tedg> cyphermox, How about something like that?  lp:~ted/dbusmenu/null-protect-when-set
<tedg> Uhg, he's gone.
<pitti> rodrigo_, seb128: oh, sorry about the missing patch in series
<pitti> Sweetshark: rockin'; want this upploaded to natty then? what's the PPA URL?
<pitti> Sweetshark: still online?
<pitti> GunnarHj: works nicely! uploading now
<seb128> re
<GunnarHj> pitti: Of course it works! :)
<GunnarHj> pitti: Great that dpm brought it up earlier today.
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, im in the process of moving this upcoming weekend so my time on packaging will be zero until at least mid next week.  Just an FYI.  I can get the GNOME3 empathy release out around then
<pitti> bcurtiswx: good luck with the moving!
<bcurtiswx> thanks.. i'll be packaging... my belongings.. but not bytes :P
<pitti> hehe
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, cool, thx
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, have a goodmove
 * kenvandine should really replace this keyboard soon... keep losing my spaces :)
<bcurtiswx> ithinkthatitisfunwhenilosemykeyboard
<bcurtiswx> and kenvandine, thanks :)
<kenvandine> my 2 year old spilled coffee on my thinkpad a few months ago
<kenvandine> and now the spacebar doesn't work all that well
<kenvandine> i have to push close to center for it to work :-D
<pitti> kenvandine: http://www.kinesis-ergo.com/contoured.htm !
<kenvandine> pitti, that scares me :)
<pitti> it's pure love
<pitti> kenvandine: http://www.datahand.com/products/proii.htm <- THAT should scare you :)
<pitti> I've never tried them, though
<pitti> I'd love to, but it's too much fuss to ship them from the US to Germany and back if I don't like them
<bcurtiswx> nooooooooooo
<bcurtiswx> darn split
<bcurtiswx> that was a populated server..
<kenvandine> pitti, wow, it has optional foot pedals
<pitti> kenvandine: I don't have those; not sure whether I could get used to that, as I often keep my feet on my chair
<pitti> kenvandine: but the keyboard is awesome
<bcurtiswx> pitti: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_rzFqEqzhmA
<bcurtiswx> you'd be the only one who could use your computer...
<pitti> bcurtiswx: yeah, I've seen that; it looks great, doesn't it? I just fear an utterly steep learning curve
<bcurtiswx> it scares the crap out of me..
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> i wonder if hyperair is updating banshee
<pitti> good night everyone
<RAOF> Night pitti.
<micahg> dobey: yes, it seems it's in progress
<RAOF> dobey: There's an RFS in #debian-cli for it.
<dobey> ok
<micahg> RAOF: did your packages get uploaded?
<dobey> i suppose i may have to just ask for a FFE for my patch
<ricotz> micahg, hello, could you sponsor a package?
<micahg> ricotz: depends on the package :)
<RAOF> micahg: do/do-plugins, or the xserver stuff?  The X server stuff got uploaded.
<micahg> RAOF: ok, I can do the do :)
<ricotz> micahg, http://people.ubuntu.com/~ricotz/dockmanager/
<RAOF> micahg: As can I :).  I'm a member of ubuntu-cli!
<ricotz> micahg, it will need a review of an archive admin, i hope i am not to late
<micahg> RAOF: ah, ok, I forgot those were cli packages :)
 * RAOF just needs to check that the Debian packages build & work unmodified for Ubuntu.
<micahg> ricotz: where's the second ACK?
<micahg> ricotz: you need 2 MOTU ACKs to upload, then an AA reviews it
<ricotz> micahg, hmm, ok, somebody here mind to have a look
<RoAkSoAx> hi all is the desktop ISO broken or something?
<RoAkSoAx> I can't install
<RAOF> The archive is a little broken at this point, I think; language-selector is uninstallable for me.
<RoAkSoAx> RAOF: right,m but still the ISO doesn't pass from "Preparing to Install Ubuntu"
<RoAkSoAx> (the second step)
<TheMuso> RoAkSoAx: I find if disks are broken, I try an image from a day or so ago.
<RoAkSoAx> TheMuso: will do ;)
<TheMuso> RoAkSoAx: ??
<TheMuso> oh sorry just read bacscroll. Forgot about the earlier conversation. :)
<RoAkSoAx> TheMuso: hehe no worries :)
<TheMuso> rodrigo_: I don't know if you are aware, but my libindicator changes for accessible descriptions for indicators landed last week.
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-02-24
<TheMuso> RAOF: I am pretty sure you made it with gnome-do.
<TheMuso> My guideline with FF is when the topic in -devel changes, and the devel-announce email goes out.
<RAOF> TheMuso: Mine, too. :)
<micahg> another 16 hours until the freeze (18:00 UTC)
<TheMuso> I thought it was at the start of Thursday.
<micahg> TheMuso: yes, but skaet clarified it earlier in #ubuntu-devel
<TheMuso> ah ok.
<micahg> er, extended :)
<bryce_> ooh sweet, then I can get a wayland update in
<TheMuso> Yay, the window decorator for compiz is no longer accessible... Time to file a bug.
<bjf> i'm thinking now is not a good time to get today's updates: an apt-get dist-upgrade says that "The following packages will be REMOVED: ubuntu-desktop"
<TheMuso> bjf: Yeah language-selector is broken.
<TheMuso> If you don't use it, its not too bad to remove it for now to get other updates you might want.
<TheMuso> I just make sure to re-install ubuntu-desktop when I see a fixed version of the broken package get uploaded.
<bjf> TheMuso, thanks
<TheMuso> Youch, switching users from the session indicator punts you out of your own session.
<TheMuso> Or more correctly, when you log out of the second user's session, you get logged out of your own.
<pitti> Good morning
<bryce_> heya
<bryce_> pitti, my wayland source package got approved but I gather that the binary packages need separate approval?
<RAOF> pitti: Good morning!
<bryce_> pitti, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wayland - amd64, armel, and i386 are built, is that enough or does ppc need to be built as well before archive admins can review?
<pitti> bryce_: right
<pitti> bryce_: we usually wait until all arches are built, but only ppc left should be fine
<didrocks> good morning
<Sweetshark> Good Morning!
<RAOF> Good morning!
<didrocks> good morning Sweetshark
<pitti> hey Sweetshark
<TheMuso> Yay, managed to land a nice feature for Orca users that will be beneficial given the desktop environments we are shipping for natty.
<TheMuso> And with that, I call it a day.
<pitti> TheMuso: nice! what does it do?
<pitti> TheMuso: oh, sleep well!
<TheMuso> pitti: When Orca starts up, it tells the user what desktop environment they are in, i.e unity or classic GNOME. I've also implemented a keystroke to give the user the same information after the fact.
<pitti> TheMuso: oh, nice! so that you can tell apart gnome/gnome no effects/unity?
<pitti> do you read out the session .desktop description?
<pitti> s/do you/does it/
<Sweetshark> pitti: Here is the status of the LO build: I botched one build (3.3.1~rc2-1ubuntu1) by generating the control file on maverick, resulting in missing deps on natty, which I only saw after the upload. Since ubuntu1 was already tagged, I made a ubuntu2 with the fix and the buildd finished in the ppa 4 hours ago. However there are binary packages missing: libreoffice-java-common for example. I have a local build and all the deps are there,
<Sweetshark> Any idea what could be happening there?
<TheMuso> pitti: No, I am currently using the DESKTOP_SESSION env variable to get the gnome session name, and am informing the user based on that, so no processing of desktop files etc.
<TheMuso> pitti: Long term, I want to push this upstream, and make sure all desktop environments where Orca can be used are available and reported to the user when they log into sed environment.
<pitti> Sweetshark: you mean they weren't built in the i386 build? did they somehow got dropped from debian/control then?
<pitti> Sweetshark: what's the URL of your PPA?
<Sweetshark> I am using am64 currently
<Sweetshark> pitti: here is the build log: https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ppa/+buildjob/2282774
<pitti> Sweetshark: ah, perhaps the i386 build is a bit behind and didn't finish yet? arch:all packages are only built once, by the i386 builder
<TheMuso> pitti: and its more so that the user knows that things work different in unity compared to classic GNOME, with panels, launching apps, etc.
<pitti> Sweetshark: right, i386 is still building
<pitti> Sweetshark: https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ppa/+buildjob/2282775
<Sweetshark> pitti: I am only considering amd64 (the VirtualBox I am using the ppa from is also amd64). Also, it does not even show up in the build log.
<Sweetshark> pitti: Aaahh, you mean *-java-common is arch-indep and thus only build on i386?
<pitti> Sweetshark: right; "Architecture: all" packages are shared amongst all arches
<pitti> Sweetshark: i. e. you must only build them once, otherwise you could end up with two different arch:all packages
<Sweetshark> AAhh ...
<pitti> and then you'd need to pick one :)
 * Sweetshark calmes down a bit.
<pitti> so they are generally built by the i386 buildds, and in exchange for the additional load we usually have a few more i386 builders than amd64
<pitti> Sweetshark: FYI, that's the difference between dpkg-buildpackage -b and -B
<pitti> i386 does -b, all others do -B
 * pitti pats Sweetshark's shoulders, it's all good!
<Sweetshark> pitti: we had something like that in the Sun OpenOffice build. However, it never worked well: All the "common" stuff was in one folder shared over all platforms. And then you would build over NFS.
<ricotz> pitti, good morning, i saw you were working on the policykit-1 packaging, is it possible to sync the latest version 0.100-1 (debian exp)?
<Sweetshark> And if two builder on two OS came into a race condition on the shared dir you would get "interesting" results.
<Sweetshark> pitti: so, when 3.3.1~rc2-1ubuntu2 finishes in the ppa and is looking good, we should upload it asap to main, right? BTW I accidently tried to do that yesterday but was denied .,..
<pitti> Sweetshark: I concur
<pitti> ricotz: yes, mbiebl and I were talking about it yesterday; did you test it already?
<pitti> if  not, I can test it now and sync
<pitti> ricotz: we probably also need the new polkit-gnome as well, and merge that
<kklimonda> good morning
<ricotz> pitti, would be great if could test it
<ricotz> i will be needed for the gnome3 stack
<pitti> ricotz: hm, I don't see it on http://packages.qa.debian.org/p/policykit-1.html
<pitti> ricotz: ah, but it's in git
<ricotz> pitti, hmm, http://git.debian.org/?p=pkg-utopia/policykit.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/experimental
<ricotz> pitti, yes
<rodrigo_> morning
<pitti> rodrigo_: ah, it's in NEW
<pitti> rodrigo_: so, will test/upload now
<pitti> sorry, ricotz ^
<pitti> rodrigo_: good morning
<ricotz> pitti, great
<kklimonda> hey rodrigo_
<pitti> ricotz: ah, I guess you mainly need the GIR
<pitti> ricotz: I think gnome-shell has its own PK agent built in, so you probably won't need pk-gnome 0.100 as urgently?
<pitti> ricotz: so, no ABI/API changes and works fine with pk-gnome 0.99; up'ing
<rodrigo_> bigon_, ping
<ricotz> pitti, thanks, yes only policykit-1 is needed
<bigon_> rodrigo_: hey
<rodrigo_> hi bigon_
<rodrigo_> bigon_, I see you uploaded an updated g-keyring package to the ppa, but not to the bzr branch?
<bigon_> you want me to add the branch? I was not sure if I had to create a brand new branch or to use of clone the one of the official archive
<rodrigo_> there are branches for ~gnome3-team -> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~gnome3-team
<rodrigo_> we use those for the packages in the ppa
<rodrigo_> so please update those when you upload stuff
<rodrigo_> if there is no ~gnome3-team branch, just branch from the normal ~ubuntu-desktop and then push to a ~gnome3-team branch
<rodrigo_> if you don't update the ~gnome3-team branches, your changes will be discarded next time someone does an upload
<bigon_> ok I will do that
<rodrigo_> ok thanks
<rodrigo_> hey seb128
<seb128> hey rodrigo_
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> hey pitti
<seb128> how are you?
<pitti> I'm great, thanks! how about you?
<seb128> I'm fine thanks
<seb128> though a bit tired today, I didn't sleep very well, dunno why but I feel it
<rodrigo_> hmm, the libpeas package in ~ubuntu-desktop/libpeas/ubuntu links to gtk3, is that the package in natty?
<seb128> rodrigo_, yes
<seb128> rodrigo_, libpeas is not used in GNOME 2.32
<rodrigo_> seb128, ah ok
<rodrigo_> I thought it was
<seb128> libpeas-1.0-0 has no rdepends in natty
<seb128> rodrigo_, btw any news about the nautilus crasher or the g-s-d race issue or the vino,avahi bug?
<seb128> rodrigo_, those are assigned to you but seem to be mostly staled
<rodrigo_> yes, going slowly on those, as I need to finish some unity-a11y stuff for today
<rodrigo_> the vini avahi bug is assigned to avahi afair
<rodrigo_> once I finish the unity stuff I'm doing, I'll go back to all of them
<seb128> right, still we should try to debug those if upstream is not responsive
<seb128> that can wait after the freezes though
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok thanks, I'm just checking they are still somewhat on your list, no hurry, those are to fix for beta which let some time
<rodrigo_> yeah, sorry, will get back to them asap
<seb128> rodrigo_, the gdm guys bounced the g-s-d race back to g-s-d in case you didn't see
<seb128> rodrigo_, no worry, thanks!
<rodrigo_> oh didn't see it
 * rodrigo_ looks
<bigon_> rodrigo_: for pkg that where not in the repository before (like nautilus-sendto) should I create a new branch or clone an other one?
<rodrigo_> bigon_, we usually branch from the ~ubuntu-desktop branch, and then push to a new ~gnome3-team branch
<rodrigo_> seb128, ther gnome bug is still assigned to gdm
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok, I've not tracked the bug but that was discussed on the gdm and g-c-c list
<seb128> someone mailed those 2 lists recently about the same issue
<bigon_> alright
<rodrigo_> seb128, hmm, didn't see it then, when was that?
<seb128> rodrigo_, thursday
<rodrigo_> hmm
<seb128> rodrigo_, it's the most recent discussion on the list
<seb128> the only one which happened recently ;-)
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok, I see it in the archives, I completely missed it :)
<pitti> ricotz: binNEWed now, so it'll hit the archive in about 80 minutes
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok, will look at it after I submit this branch
<ricotz> pitti, thanks!
<rodrigo_> TheMuso, ping
<GunnarHj> pitti: Hi, seems like you cleaned up too much; not fair. ;-) https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/language-selector/misc/+merge/51096
<pitti> GunnarHj: what? where? how?
<pitti> GunnarHj: the only thing I touched in l-s is to fix the broken renaming to -gnome (but that wasn't you)
<GunnarHj> pitti: No, but the stuff that Michael sponsored yesterday seems to have been reversed.
<GunnarHj> pitti: There is some confusion as regards l-s uploads, I think. My theory is that lp:language-selector and lp:ubuntu/language-selector were not in sync when you fixed the name change issue, so the reversal just happened silently. If you browse the diff from your latest change at lp:ubuntu/language-selector, you'll understand what I'm talking about.
<GunnarHj> pitti: I don't have web access to lp:language-selector right now (bug 719901), so I'm not quite sure...
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 719901 in launchpad "Cannot view branch with revisions fixing private bugs" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/719901
<pitti> lp:ubuntu/language-selector shouldn't be pushed to
<pitti> will look
<pitti> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/natty/language-selector/natty/revision/103
<pitti> oh, indeed
<pitti> it seems that someone forgot to push to the official branch
<pitti> sorry, I didn't notice that
<GunnarHj> pitti: No problem. :)
<pitti> GunnarHj: uploaded
<pitti> thanks
<GunnarHj> pitti: Ditto. :)
<GunnarHj> pitti: Sorry to be a pain, but now lp:language-selector is at v. 0.18, while lp:ubuntu/language-selector is at v. 0.17 (and the changes you just uploaded to lp:language-selector are not reflected in lp:ubuntu/language-selector). Is there possibly some kind of time lag, or is there a need for another step to make them become in sync?
<pitti> GunnarHj: the latter shoudl be auto-imported from the distros; there is some lag, yes
<fta> why do I have a floppy0 entry in the unity launcher? i don't even have that
<pitti> fta: do you have one in udisks --dump?
<GunnarHj> pitti: Ok, then I've something today too. :) Thanks!
<fta> pitti, nope
<pitti> GunnarHj: I might eventually just drop lp:language-selector and use lp:ubuntu/language-selector only; less branches, less confusion
<pitti> the former has all the real history, though
<GunnarHj> pitti: Ok. I know too little about it to have an opinion.
<chrisccoulson_> hi seb128
<chrisccoulson_> do you know if bug 723839 happened before the recent update too?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 723839 in libdbusmenu "valgrind: invalid read errors in widget_notify_cb()" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723839
<chrisccoulson_> this one is a pain ;)
<nessita> hello everyone!
<pitti> arriva la manos!
<pitti> hey nessita
<nessita> hey pitti, how are you?
<pitti> I'm great, thanks!
<pitti> how about you?
<nessita> pretty good! a bit sleepy still, but it'll get better
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, hey how are you today?
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, no but I can easily try
<chrisccoulson_> seb128 - tired ;)
<seb128> hey nessita
<chrisccoulson_> how are you?
<nessita> hey seb128! how is it going?
<seb128> I'm fine thanks
<seb128> I'm fine thanks
<seb128> ups
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, do you want me to try with the version before your fix?
<chrisccoulson_> seb128 - that's ok, i can try that here. i wasn't sure if you already knew
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, no, I decided to update to trunk and do a round of valgrind to see if there was remaining issues
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, have you seen bug #724202
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 724202 in libdbusmenu "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in image_notify_cb()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/724202
<chrisccoulson_> i'm seeing all sorts of problems with the latest dbusmenu :/
<chrisccoulson_> a lot of menus in firefox stopped working too
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, it's bug #723873
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 723873 in indicator-messages "indicator menu items missing since the recent natty update" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723873
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, revert r217
<chrisccoulson_> seb128 - ah, ok. thanks
<seb128> well I didn't reconnect yesterday evening
 * Sweetshark just finished building 3.3.1-1ubuntu1 while the uploaded 3.3.1~rc2-1ubuntu2 is still building in the ppa buildd.
<seb128> seems ken updated the indicator, it still doesn't solve the original issue I reported though
<Sweetshark> meh, cant help but think about the old competition between villa riva and villa bacho ...
<pitti> hehe
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, let me know if reverting that commit fixes your issues
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, need to catchup with kenvandine and ted about that one
<chrisccoulson_> seb128 - will do, thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, so bug #724202
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 724202 in libdbusmenu "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in image_notify_cb()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/724202
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, do you think it's the same issue that the one you were debugging yesterday?
<seb128> or another one?
<seb128> we should probably tackle one issue at the time
<seb128> the parser seems quite buggy still thoguh
<seb128> not mentioning the fresh issue with r217
<chrisccoulson_> seb128 - it looks like a different issue, but i'm just wondering if it's related to my commit yesterday ;)
<chrisccoulson_> that touched the signal handler registration code
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, I've not seen any of those before today
<seb128> but we got 2 today
<seb128> so I wouldn't be surprised if it was
<chrisccoulson_> ok, i still get the invalid read in widget_notify_cb with the old version
<nessita> seb128: quick question: am I missing something in this bug report in order to get a new source sponsored? bug #723139
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 723139 in ubuntuone-file-storage-api "Please upload new source package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723139
<seb128> nessita, yes, an ubuntu bug would be needed to have it showing on the ubuntu sponsoring
<seb128> nessita, i.e "also affect distribution"
<seb128> nessita, it's only on your upstream project right now, nothing we would notice from ubuntu
<nessita> seb128: but I have no ubuntu distribution to link to
<seb128> nessita, ?
<seb128> nessita, click "also affect distribution" and then "continue"
<seb128> nessita, that will add an "ubuntu" line in the bugs table
<nessita> seb128: without a package name? crap, it was so simple
<seb128> nessita, yes
<nessita> I didn't realize the package name was optional :-D
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> now it will show on the sponsoring queue
<nessita> thanks!
<seb128> you're welcome
<seb128> nessita, I will try to review it later if nobody else did but I'm quite busy today
<seb128> nessita, you can try pinging mdeslaur when he's online, he's patch pilot today
<seb128> rodrigo_ is patch pilot as well but he has no upload rights so he can't sponsor it for you
<fta> pitti, should i file a bug about that floppy0?
<rodrigo_> seb128, I'm what?
<nessita> seb128: perfect, I'll do that. Good luck with all you tasks!
<seb128> rodrigo_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/CodeReview
<pitti> fta: sorry, missed your "nope"; if it's not in udisks, and not in /etc/fstab, then it's a weird unity bug; please file it, I don't have it
<seb128> rodrigo_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/CodeReviews
<seb128> rodrigo_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/CodeReviews#Patch%20Pilots
<seb128> rodrigo_, you should have received a gcalendar notice when dholbach set you up in the calendar
<fta> pitti, oh, it's in the fstab, not sure why, that box never had a floppy drive
<seb128> rodrigo_, each canonical employee is supposed to do half a day a month of patches reviews and sponsoring
<rodrigo_> seb128, ah, ok
<seb128> rodrigo_, today is your day it seems
<seb128> nessita, thanks!
<rodrigo_> seb128, where is the list of people doing it?
<seb128> rodrigo_, see 1.1.1.1. Schedule
<seb128> rodrigo_, https://www.google.com/calendar/embed?src=6k1e5rq45m1bdqq0n1ge3oqaok@group.calendar.google.com&ctz=Europe/Berlin&gsessionid=OK
<rodrigo_> ok
<Sweetshark> ah, the 3.3.1~rc2-1ubuntu2 build just finished in the ppa! Anyone willing to sacrifice himself^W^W^W test this awesome new piece of software?
<Sweetshark> ah, oh, hang on
<Sweetshark> no, it not done yet.
 * Sweetshark wonders if there is a way to make libreoffice buildds not end up on machines that take >12 hours on i386 to build it.
<seb128> don't blame it on the buildds :p
<Sweetshark> seb128: who else? Libreoffice is a tightly packed, compact masterpiece of software engineering ;)
<seb128> pitti, new dbus (http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/dbus/2011-February/014122.html) might be nice to try to get in natty?
<seb128> pitti, do you think you would have time to work on the update or would be interested by it?
<davmor2> guys on classic gnome I think there is an issues regards the system fan.  unity desktop the fan kicks in from time to time, on classic it's on permanent and is throwing some heat out too
<chrisccoulson_> seb128 - oh, your widget_notify_cb memory error is happening because the menuitems parent gets destroyed before itself, so the pointer returned from "g_object_get_data (G_OBJECT (child), "dbusmenu-parent");" is invalid
<chrisccoulson_> not sure how that happens though :/
 * kenvandine waves, happy feature freeze day everyone
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, I got the issue by closing the dialog before it was on screen if that makes any difference
<seb128> hey kenvandine
<seb128> kenvandine, how are you?
<kenvandine> a little tired, but good
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, like valgrind is slow enough that I could use the menu again and pick "close" before it was done displaying it
<chrisccoulson_> seb128 - i can get the issue by closing the dialog, even after it's appeared
<chrisccoulson_> as long as i close it from the menu and not from the titlebar
<seb128> ok
<seb128> kenvandine, what is the deal with the libdbusmenu breakage
<seb128> kenvandine, your indicator-messages update doesn't address the original issue I described
<seb128> kenvandine, it's not the only indicator to be broken
<kenvandine> seb128, ted thinks that was just a bug in indicator-messages
<kenvandine> seb128, i couldn't find that breakage anywhere else
<kenvandine> neither could ted
<seb128> kenvandine, no, the bug I described is that gnome-bt appindicator lost half its items
<kenvandine> yeah, i couldn't reproduce that
<seb128> kenvandine, did any of you even read my bug report?
<seb128> kenvandine, you turned bt off and on in the indicator?
<kenvandine> i did...
<seb128> weird
<seb128> chrisccoulson_ also has issues with the update
<seb128> kenvandine, do you have any device configured?
<kenvandine> oh wait, now today after dist-upgrade and reboot i see it in gnome-bt!
<kenvandine> damn!
<chrisccoulson_> yeah, gnome-bluetooth is pretty broken here
<kenvandine> ted and i talked about it, neither of us saw that problem
<chrisccoulson_> and firefox is too
<kenvandine> seb128, ok... so we need to jump on ted when he shows up :)
<chrisccoulson_> the sensitivity of a lot of menu items in firefox is not updating correctly now
<seb128> kenvandine, did you restart indicator-applications-service yesterday?
<kenvandine> i rebooted even
<seb128> ok, weird then
<chrisccoulson_> (eg, highlight some text and open the edit menu, and the copy/cut items are not sensitive)
<kenvandine> but i wasn't completely updated and all
<seb128> it's broken in a consistent way here
<kenvandine> but dbusmenu was breaking messaing menu for me
<kenvandine> very odd
<seb128> kenvandine, the box I use has not been updated this week
<seb128> I just did pick the libdbusmenu upgrade yesterday
<kenvandine> ted said the same thing...
<seb128> so it's not due to another update
<kenvandine> ok
<seb128> I could also confirm the issue by tweaking ld_library_path and reverting or not r217
<seb128> that's how I tried the bug first and find the buggy revision
<seb128> using gnome-bt
<seb128> so you don't need a service restart, just the appindicator client
<kenvandine> i have the revert of 217 prepared for upload
<seb128> let's try to get the thing fixed rather
<seb128> we need to move in the right direction ;-)
<kenvandine> ted seemed to think the dbusmenu change uncovered a bug in the indicators
<kenvandine> although he was confident it was only indicator-messages, but maybe it is others too
<kenvandine> s/maybe//
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> kenvandine, well gnome-bt is broken for sure, I didn't notice other issues
<pitti> seb128: have a call now, but happy to look at new dbus afterwards
<seb128> pitti, ok great, thanks
<chrisccoulson_> ok, i'm totally confused now
<chrisccoulson_> tedg, a DbusmenuMenuitem shouldn't normally out-live its parent should it?
<seb128> tedg, !!!
<seb128> tedg, hey ;-)
<chrisccoulson_> it's all tedg's fault!
<chrisccoulson_> :P
<tedg> chrisccoulson_, Uhm, well, there's reasons it could...
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson_, what menus are missing for firefox?
<tedg> chrisccoulson_, Things like if it's in an idle callback or being used for something else.
<tedg> chrisccoulson_, But, it should clean up relatively quickly after.
<chrisccoulson_> kenvandine, the sensitivity is messed up for most of the edit menu. also, the "restore previous session" menu entry is never sensitive now
<chrisccoulson_> tedg - that seems to be what is happening in bug 723839
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 723839 in libdbusmenu "valgrind: invalid read errors in widget_notify_cb()" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723839
<kenvandine> ok, so for appmenu there seems to be sensitivity issues
<kenvandine> that is a little different than bug 723873
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 723873 in indicator-messages "indicator menu items missing since the recent natty update" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723873
<chrisccoulson_> by the time widget_notify_cb is called, that particular menuitems parent has already gone
<chrisccoulson_> so, the "dbusmenu-parent" data is invalid
<kenvandine> seb128, i just figured out why i couldn't find the problem in gnome-bt, at the time i tested... i had the reverted 217 dbusmenu installed for testing
<tedg> chrisccoulson_, That seems like a case we should handle....
<seb128> kenvandine, lol
<kenvandine> later when i patched indicator-messages i downgraded that to test it :)
<kenvandine> tedg, it's still broken...
<cdbs> Is nautilus broken in Natty?
<tedg> kenvandine, Hmm, it works for me...
<kenvandine> in gnome-bt?
<kenvandine> you see those device menus?
<seb128> cdbs, no
<chrisccoulson_> tedg - yeah. i'm trying to work out why it's happened though :)
<cdbs> seb128: wierd: Nautilus doesn't open for me
<chrisccoulson_> i'm just sticking printf's everywhere atm ;)
<seb128> tedg, try turning bt off and an, you should lack items and the menus should be empty for devices
<cdbs> though the desktop works well, until I open the file manager window
<seb128> cdbs, what error?
<tedg> chrisccoulson_, There are good reasons it'd happen.  Like if it updated properties and that's still in the idle, the idle process will keep a reference.
<cdbs> seb128: simply no output
<chrisccoulson_> tedg - ah, ok. that does make sense
<cdbs> seb128: okay, I get this error (wait until I pastebin)
<chrisccoulson_> ok, i get it now :)
<cdbs> seb128: http://paste.ubuntu.com/571740/
<cdbs> seb128: when I just type nautilus in terminal, no output comes, and desktop gets restored. I get those DBus errors when I run nautilus in another window i.e. try to open a window of it
<chrisccoulson_> tedg - should DbusmenuMenuitemPrivate have a parent member? (that could just be a weak pointer)
<chrisccoulson_> rather than doing the g_object_set_data stuff in the parser
<seb128> cdbs, sorry I'm busy fixing unity breakage
<cdbs> seb128: and, those errors actually come in the terminal window where the nautilus instance was runnong
<cdbs> seb128: :o, sorry
<seb128> could you please stop highlight me and just write on the channel?
<seb128> thanks
<tedg> chrisccoulson_, I've thought about it... I'm not sure.  The original use as the thought that there could be more than one parent or some such, which seems silly today.  So, I guess, in general, I'm not against it but it might be a pretty big change.
<chrisccoulson_> tedg - it's not possible for a widget to have more than one parent in GTK is it?
<tedg> chrisccoulson_, Nope
<chrisccoulson_> tedg - i'll look at how much work it is to add a parent member to DbusmenuMenuitem. I think that would be the cleanest fix for that, even if it's more work
<tedg> chrisccoulson_, Okay
<seb128> tedg, so, did you try gnome-bt?
<tedg> seb128, No, I haven't.  Trying to catch up from the European morning still :)
<seb128> k
<mterry> didrocks, do peeps know about the accessibility crash in unity?
<mterry> I can't start unity anymore after updating the gnome desktop schemas today
<didrocks> mterry: yeah, revert to previous gsettings-*
<didrocks> one sec, looking for the package name
<mterry> didrocks, sure, just making sure someone was on it  :)
<mterry> packaging should have a breaks: unity or something
<didrocks> gsettings-desktop-schemas
<didrocks> seb128 is supposed to upload with the Breaks: now :)
<seb128> didrocks, it has been uploaded already
<didrocks> ok, nice!
<mterry> didrocks, but there's a new unity coming today too that'd fix it for realz, and have shiny new features right?
<didrocks> mterry: right
<seb128> hey mterry
<didrocks> new compiz
<didrocks> new bunch of packages
<didrocks> :)
 * mterry likes shiny things
<mterry> seb128, hi  :)
<mterry> seb128, btw, I filed the datetime preferences merge yesterday.  hopefully it will be merged today, as tedg knows about it.  A little rough around the edges, but the UI is there and works
<seb128> mterry, great
<seb128> mterry, not sure if tedg running out just after you said that is a sign though...
<mterry> :)
<seb128> mterry, you can consider yourself luck, the datetime work means you are avoiding getting the recent libdbusmenu crashers assigned to you ;-)
<seb128> mdeslaur, hey, did you see nessita's sponsoring request?
<nessita> hi mdeslaur!
<nessita> mdeslaur: request is bug #723139
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 723139 in ubuntu "Please upload new source package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723139
<mdeslaur> seb128, nessita: I am taking at look at that as we speak!
<nessita> mdeslaur: awesome
<nessita> seb128: thanks for the reminder! (you have a lot of ram, don't you?)
 * nessita swaps very often
<mdeslaur> nessita: so...I guess you want this to be a native package, right? you're not going to release tarballs?
<nessita> mdeslaur: hum, I will be releasing tarballs
<nessita> mdeslaur: I set the name to be 0.0.1-0ubuntu1, right?
 * nessita confirms
<nessita> yeah, I did
<seb128> nessita, ;-)
<nessita> mdeslaur: and the 0.0.1 tarball release is in place
<mdeslaur> nessita: ah, yes ok
<seb128> rodrigo_, pitti: sorry I was wrong yesterday, rodrigo_'s patch is in the series, I didn't notice the second one on http://launchpadlibrarian.net/64882990/nautilus_1%3A2.32.2.1-0ubuntu5_1%3A2.32.2.1-0ubuntu6.diff.gz
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok, so the workaround doesn't work...
<nessita> mdeslaur: :-)
<mdeslaur> nessita: lintian is giving me copyright-without-copyright-notice
 * nessita checks
<mdeslaur> nessita: could you please fix that, and I'll pull it down again?
<nessita> weird, lintian was all good for me, but I'll fix of xourse
<nessita> course*
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok
<pitti> seb128: ah, good to know; so no followup upload necessary?
<seb128> pitti, not from you
<seb128> I will reopen the bug
<nessita> mdeslaur: lintian is giving me no warning as per http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/571765/
<seb128> nessita, the watch file doesn't work, it doesn't fetch the tarball on bzr bd for some reason
<nessita> seb128: do you have a trace?
<seb128> nessita, mdeslaur: oh, don't upload that
<seb128> nessita, mdeslaur: it lacks a LICENSE or COPYING
 * nessita runs
<seb128> i.e the GPL3 text
<seb128> it's not distributable
<seb128> nessita, you need to ship a copy of the GPL in your source
<nessita> right!
 * nessita adds
<mdeslaur> nessita: I'm not sure why your lintian isn't picking that up...odd
<nessita> seb128: but that is not related with the watch file issue you're having, right?
<seb128> nessita, no it's not
<seb128> nessita, bah, it was an issue on my side ignore that
<nessita> ack
 * nessita pushes COPYING
<seb128> nessita, the license issue remains ;-)
<nessita> sure, my bad
<mdeslaur> nessita: could you also please add "Copyright: 2011 Natalia B. Bidart <natalia.bidart@canonical.com>, Canonical Ltd." to the debian/copyright file, under Files: *
<mdeslaur> nessita: (or something similar)
<tedg> dobey, Is there a way to make gtk-doc ignore C files?
<nessita> mdeslaur: sure, is that mandatory? (I wanna learn for other packages)
<mdeslaur> nessita: well, my lintian warns about it...I'm not sure why your doesn't...are you still running maverick?
<nessita> mdeslaur: nopes, this is a fresh natty install (2 days old)
 * Sweetshark reboots to maverick
<mdeslaur> seb128: does your lintian report that?
<dobey> tedg: what do you mean?
<tedg> dobey, It's picking up the docs in a C file that is connected to an h file that I've ignored.
<tedg> dobey, I don't want either set of docs in my docs (as the object isn't public)
<nessita> mdeslaur: your lintian error is obviously correct, I wonder mine will not complain
<mdeslaur> nessita: it's weird...I don't know
<dobey> tedg: name the file something that doesn't get caught by the glob you defined i guess
<mdeslaur> nessita: let me know when you've updated your tree
<tedg> dobey, Hmm, that doesn't work because the glob actually doesn't get passed to the scanner, it's only used for the make file deps :(  Looks like I'm just going to change all my "/**" to be "/*"
<pitti> seb128: I'll merge 1.4.6 with Debian then
<dobey> tedg: hrmm. ok. i was just looking at what we do for libsyncdaemon. rodrigo_ probably knows more about gtk-doc than i do though
<seb128> pitti, great, thanks
<dobey> i just know that the makefile deps bits are in face broken, and i have a branch i need to get finished, to fix that
<bcurtiswx> seb128, apt-get install gsettings-desktop-schemas=0.1.7-1 doesn't work in downgrading GDS  is there something special i have to do if there isn't an 0ubuntu1
<tedg> dobey, I've just made a local copy that's fixed :)
<rodrigo_> dobey, what's wrong with libsyncdaemon's gtk-doc?
<seb128> bcurtiswx, 0.1.7 is the buggy version
<tedg> rodrigo_, I was trying to figure out how to ignore C files.
<bcurtiswx> it doesn't see 0.1.5 either
<seb128> bcurtiswx, you want to grab the previous one from launchpad
<bcurtiswx> seb128, OK
<rodrigo_> tedg, hmm, there's IGNORE_HFILES, so maybe there's a IGNORE_CFILES?
<dobey> rodrigo_: nothing specific to libsyncdaemon is wrong wrt gtk-doc
<dobey> rodrigo_: but gtk-doc itself is broken. but that's irrelevant to what tedg was asking about :)
<rodrigo_> heh
<tedg> rodrigo_, Can't find one.  I'll hack around it.  I was just seeing if there was an easy way I was missing first.
<seb128> rodrigo_, so I don't get how you don't get the nautilus crash, I edited /usr/lib/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/2.10.0/loaders.cache on a working natty, deleted the 6 lines of the svg loaders, nautilus --quit, nautilus /usr/share/applications -> crash
<seb128> rodrigo_, what theme do you use? an ubuntu one?
<rodrigo_> seb128, hmm, yes, humanity-dark iirc
<rodrigo_> but on the virtual machine I use the default
<rodrigo_> will try again
<seb128> crash with the GNOME theme the same way
<chrisccoulson_> seb128 - w00t, fixed your invalid read \o/
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, waouh
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, which one? ;-)
 * seb128 runs
<chrisccoulson_> seb128 - bug 723839
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 723839 in libdbusmenu "valgrind: invalid read errors in widget_notify_cb()" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723839
<chrisccoulson_> well, i can't reproduce it anymore anyway ;)
<chrisccoulson_> and i don't seem to have introduced any more bugs ;)
<nessita> mdeslaur: Pushed up to revision 6. :-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, right, I know which one, I was just joking ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, now to get tedg to review the fix
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, then you can switch to the other crashers :p
<rodrigo_> seb128, installing yesterday's iso now
<seb128> #5  0x081418ed in nautilus_icon_info_lookup (icon=0x91ff520, size=48)
<seb128> nautilus-icon-info.c:399
<seb128>         lookup_key = {filename = 0x0, size = 48}
<seb128> rodrigo_, I guess that's the filename being NULL which is the issue
<jcastro> didrocks: do you know who is supposed to update tomboy to use libunity so quicklists work?
<mdeslaur> nessita: uploaded. :)
<seb128> jcastro: do we have c# libunity bindings?
<jcastro> I don't think we do
<rodrigo_> seb128, right, so my patch was preventing calling g_str_hash with that
<didrocks> jcastro: no, there isn't C# binding
<rodrigo_> seb128, but hold on, I'll do some debugging on the iso
<seb128> rodrigo_, doesn't seem to work, I still get the bug
<rodrigo_> ok
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok, let me know if you have details
<chrisccoulson_> seb128 - http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~chrisccoulson/dbusmenu/more-memory-fixes/revision/221
<seb128> rodrigo_, I can get the issue on my normal system by doing what I described before
<nessita> mdeslaur: YEY! thanks so much!
<mdeslaur> nessita: welcome :P
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, rocking work!
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, don't forget to do a merge request
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, so ted get it in today's tarball
<chrisccoulson_> yeah, will do
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> rodrigo_,
<seb128> "		lookup_key.filename = (char *)filename;
<seb128> 		lookup_key.size = size;
<seb128> 		icon_info = g_hash_table_lookup (themed_icon_cache, &lookup_key);"
<seb128> ...
<seb128> rodrigo_, it seems it's gtk_icon_info_get_filename (gtkicon_info) which returns null for some reason
<rodrigo_> seb128, hmm, the daily iso doesn't have the svg loader in loaders.cache, and it doesn't crash for me
<rodrigo_> seb128, but yeah, I think I've spotted where to fix it
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok, I'm rebuilding it
<seb128> rodrigo_, I want to know what icon makes it crash
<micahg> ricotz: congrats on getting gnome-shell to build against xulrunner-2.0
<ricotz> micahg, build against 2.0 since half an year ;), i think
<micahg> ricotz: that's great news, that's one of the reasons I kept pushing it off :-/
<ricotz> micahg, no guaranty that is actually runs, i currenty can test it here
<ricotz> ... cant
<seb128> rodrigo_, it crashes on the gwibber item
<seb128> rodrigo_, copying gwibber.desktop in a directory with +x makes nautilus crash when browsing this dir
<rodrigo_> seb128, hmm
<rodrigo_> seb128, so, the filename is null for the gwibber icon?
<seb128> rodrigo_, yes, which is logic
<rodrigo_> ok, so we just need to guard against looking up when filename is NULL
<seb128> rodrigo_, since the only gwibber icon on disk is a .svg
<seb128> rodrigo_, I don't get why it's not happening on your install though, trying to write a test program now
<seb128> rodrigo_, do you have a gwibber.png somewhere?
<rodrigo_> yes, under /usr/share/gwibbwe
<seb128> /usr/share/gwibber/ui/gwibber.png you mean?
<rodrigo_> yes
<seb128> that's not in the standard path
<seb128> that should not count
<rodrigo_> seb128, can you build and test this -> lp:~rodrigo-moya/ubuntu/natty/nautilus/really-fix-crash ?
<rodrigo_> oh wait, seems I got it to crash now
<rodrigo_> so testing the fix myself
<rodrigo_> if that works, I'll cook a better patch for upstream
<seb128> rodrigo_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/571782/
<seb128> rodrigo_, can you build and run that on your box?
<rodrigo_> yes
<seb128> rodrigo_, it gives "(null)" if the svg loader is broken there, "/usr/share/pixmaps/gwibber.svg" if it works
<seb128> doh, I've been mixed tabs and spaces it seems :p
<rodrigo_> no problem, I will run it anyway :)
<RoAkSoAx> does anyone by any chance have a Desktop ISO image from a few days ago?
<seb128> RoAkSoAx, I've one from yesterday
<rodrigo_> ok, so I don't have gwibber here, that's why it doesn't crash on my box but does on the vm
<RoAkSoAx> seb128: me too, can't install with that one :(
<rodrigo_> seb128, let me run it on the vm
<seb128> rodrigo_, but you said the daily iso doesn't crash for you either
<seb128> rodrigo_, thanks
<rodrigo_> seb128, yeah, but now it crashes
<rodrigo_> yesterday's iso
<seb128> rodrigo_, oh, so now you get the crash
<rodrigo_> yes
<seb128> rodrigo_, we explained why you don't get the issue on your box as well
<rodrigo_> yes
<rodrigo_> although why it crashes only on the gwibber icon?
<rodrigo_> because it doesn't have a png, I guess
<rodrigo_> ?
<rodrigo_> and all the others do?
<seb128> I guess because it's an /usr/share/pixmap svg icon
<seb128> not sure why it gets G ThemedIcon if it's not in an icon theme
<seb128> GThemedIcon
<seb128> shouldn't those be only for icons from an icon theme, i.e /usr/share/icons
<seb128> respecting the icon theme spec
<rodrigo_> yes, I think so
<seb128> well I guess that's the issue then
<seb128> you might want to try to figure that if you want to find the real nautilus bug ;-)
<rodrigo_> seb128, building the package now on the vm to see if that's the issue
<rodrigo_> s/issue/fix
 * RoAkSoAx weird... the image doesn't fail in a VM
<seb128> rodrigo_, still crashes with lp:~rodrigo-moya/ubuntu/natty/nautilus/really-fix-crash
<seb128> rodrigo_, but in different lines it seems
<rodrigo_> in themed_icon_key_new?
<seb128> rodrigo_, it seems yes
<rodrigo_> yes, filename keeps being NULL, so it will fail there
 * rodrigo_ cooks a better patch
<seb128> rodrigo_, you should perhaps try to figure why it thinks the icon is a GThemedIcon if it's not
<seb128> rodrigo_,  but anyway you should have enough details know to work on the bug or to get it on your work box
<rodrigo_> well, I think it thinks it's a themed icon because it's in /usr/share/pixmaps, which is the fallback, afaik
<rodrigo_> dobey, ^^
<dobey> huh?
<rodrigo_> dobey, when asking for a themed icon ("gwibber"), if it can't find it in /usr/share/icons, it looks for it in /usr/share/pixmaps, right?
<dobey> the icon theme spec makes the old /usr/share/pixmaps/foo.{png,svg,xpm} a last ditch attempt to find the icon, yes
<rodrigo_> ok, so that's why it thinks it's a themed icon, because it's the fallback place to look for those icons
<chrisccoulson_> wow, jo has washed and polished our car today!
<chrisccoulson_> saved me a job at the weekend ;)
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok, fixed!
<seb128> rodrigo_, great
<rodrigo_> seb128, pushing to lp:~rodrigo-moya/ubuntu/natty/nautilus/really-fix-crash if you want to test before I propose it
<seb128> rodrigo_, I'm on other things and I've a catchup with jasoncwarner in 10 minutes, can't you install gwibber and test it locally?
<seb128> rodrigo_, otherwise just submit for review
<rodrigo_> seb128, already done
<pitti> seb128: ugh, that bloody dbus took me almost 2 hours.. but done now
<rodrigo_> seb128, filing an upstream bug now with the patch
<seb128> rodrigo_, great, do you think it's a correct fix for them as well now?
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes, I think so
<seb128> pitti, thanks for getting it done
<seb128> pitti, they listed like 5 lp bugs in their news so it feeled like we should get it ;-)
<rodrigo_> seb128, I just added code to do the same they do if the icon is not found in the theme, which is to return a generic icon
<rodrigo_> seb128, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=643208
<ubot2> Gnome bug 643208 in Views: All "Nautilus crashes when SVG loader is borked" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<bcurtiswx> seb128, http://ftp.acc.umu.se/pub/GNOME/sources/empathy/2.33/empathy-2.33.2.news I wont' be able to get to that until at least tuesday.  Plus I don't know if you want to enable telepathy-farstream like it states in the NEWS
<bcurtiswx> so I will get to it then, unless somebody wants to before then :)
<seb128> ok
<rodrigo_> ok, branch ready -> https://code.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/ubuntu/natty/nautilus/really-fix-crash/+merge/51172
<rodrigo_> so can someone review, merge and upload, please?
<seb128> rodrigo_, will do
<rodrigo_> seb128, thanks
<rodrigo_> ok,now I'll move to do some patch pilot'ing
<rodrigo_> seb128, ugh, wait, I forgot the changelog
<rodrigo_> seb128, hmm, there's an UNRELEASED entry in debian/changelog, are you in the middle of an update?
<seb128> rodrigo_, no, I just commited a small patch
<rodrigo_> seb128, so, that's submitted already?
<seb128> rodrigo_, yes, I just didn't want to do an upload for that so I queued it in the vcs
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok, I'll add my entry to that
<rodrigo_> ok, ready now
<seb128> rodrigo_, thanks
<cyphermox> nessita, just curious, if it a known issue that one would get recurrent notifications about Ubuntu One connection lost/connected, or is it because my connection is somehow too flaky?
<chrisccoulson_> cyphermox, oh, i was going to report a bug about that
<chrisccoulson_> i went with constant notifications for nearly 15 minutes a couple of days ago
<chrisccoulson_> seriously annoying ;)
<cyphermox> chrisccoulson_, yeah, tell me about it ;)
<chrisccoulson_> one after the other. i'm sure the notifications had burned in to my screen by the time they finished :)
<cyphermox> hehe
<cyphermox> lost, then reacquired, and sync complete?
<chrisccoulson_> cyphermox, just lost and then reacquired
<chrisccoulson_> i've never seen one that tells me the sync is complete
<cyphermox> chrisccoulson_, heh, maybe it's due to my extensive use of tomboy notes now.
<nessita> cyphermox: hi there!
<nessita> cyphermox: the connection between syncdaemon and our servers is really bad today
<nessita> cyphermox: that meaning, our servers are misbehaving son they disconnect the syncdaemons
<cyphermox> nessita, ok
<cyphermox> nessita, any way we can turn off the notifications?
<nessita> cyphermox: yes sir. Are you running an up-to-date natty?
<cyphermox> mostly up to date
<cyphermox> I haven't updated today though ;)
<nessita> cyphermox: you may need to, but let's try with what you have: run the ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk (either System -> Preferences -> Ubuntu One or via the messaging menu)
<nessita> cyphermox: then, go to devices, and disable the notifications for your current device
<cyphermox> ahh, thanks
<cyphermox> doesn't seem to be there but I must need an update
<rodrigo_> my first patch pilot thing -> https://code.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/ubuntu/natty/gnome-settings-daemon/fix-666806/+merge/51177 <- please someone review/merge/upload
<nessita> cyphermox: then yes, you need an update. The new control panel was uploaded yesterday
 * nessita reboots
<cyphermox> thanks, nessita
<nessita> cyphermox: did it work?
<cyphermox> haven
<cyphermox> haven't done the update yet, I will, soon
<nessita> let me know!
<Sweetshark> pitti: I just putted a 3.3.1-1ubuntu1 for natty and maverick in the ppa. The freaking i386 build for the rc2 build did not finish yet, but I did not want to wait any longer. Maybe we'll hit a faster builder this time :/
<didrocks> mterry: kenvandine: I'll rebuild deja-dup, xchat-*indicator and empathy: now that we have consumers, we are more reasonable on ABI/API and so do tracking :)
<kenvandine> didrocks, i am doing empathy now
<kenvandine> new release
<pitti> Sweetshark: that's fine, you don't need to wait for the builds to finish for uploading the next version
<didrocks> kenvandine: oh, ok, can you add:
<mterry> didrocks, is there an API change?
<didrocks> kenvandine: dep on libunity 3.4.6, please?
<kenvandine> yup
<didrocks> mterry: nothing, we just start tracking the ABI now that we have consumers :)
<mterry> didrocks, ah
<seb128> mterry, they had a shlibs with << in the version
<didrocks> mterry: before, as there were only the places, the packaging was forcing rebuilding all rdepends
<seb128> mterry, so you need a rebuild anyway
<kenvandine> didrocks, any api change?
<didrocks> kenvandine: no, just some additions, but you don't need it :)
<Sweetshark> pitti: well, maverick got rejected for all the right reasons. But I gotta go. We should discuss that tommorrow.
<didrocks> mterry: do you want to do deja-dup?
<didrocks> mterry: you just need to dep on the coming 3.4.6
<pitti> Sweetshark: ok, let the build grind over night then; good night!
<pitti> I need to disappear soon as well
<mterry> didrocks, sure, I can do that
<didrocks> mterry: thanks :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: I'm upload the xchat-indicator now
<didrocks> ing*
<kenvandine> didrocks, thx
<hallyn> should i be able to apt-get install unity-2d right now?
<pitti> good night everyone!@
<didrocks> good night pitti
<kenvandine> didrocks, did you upload libunity?
<didrocks> kenvandine: no, I'm finishing all the unity stuff, but just upload, it will dep-wait
<kenvandine> i did already just checking
<kenvandine> didrocks, can you NEW folks for me?
<didrocks> kenvandine: no worry, I still have 8 pakages to upload :)
<kenvandine> empathy will need that too
<didrocks> kenvandine: I'll in a few, is it a new bin?
<kenvandine> yes
<didrocks> ok, from debian or directly packaged by us?
<kenvandine> from us
<didrocks> ok, will have a check then :)
<didrocks> kenvandine:
<didrocks>  libindicator-dev : Dépend: libindicator3 (= 0.3.19-0ubuntu3) mais ne sera pas installé
<didrocks> (meaning it deps on libindicator3…)
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> what is that from?
<kenvandine> that should be all published by now
<kenvandine> oh, ppc?
<didrocks> I'm on i386
<didrocks> it's blocking unity to be built
<kenvandine> weird
<didrocks> is it published on launchpad so that I can take?
<kenvandine> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libindicator/0.3.19-0ubuntu3/+buildjob/2281895
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> since yesterday
<didrocks> urgh
<didrocks> ok, it's updating all the indicator stack today here
<didrocks> so maybe that's the cause
<didrocks> kenvandine: yeah, it was blocking it :)
<cdbs> kenvandine: ping
<kenvandine> cdbs, pong
<cdbs> kenvandine: could you rebuild nautilus on my behalf?
<cdbs> no-change rebuild
<cdbs> kenvandine: if you'd like, I will provide a debdiff with a neat changelog message
<kenvandine> cdbs, please do
<kenvandine> and i'll sponsor it :)
<cdbs> kenvandine: see the one attached to bug #724285
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 724285 in nautilus "[natty] Nautilus crashes with assertion error on start" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/724285
<kenvandine> ok
<cdbs> kenvandine: I got the package rebuilt on my EC2 instance, then I tested the debs locally and it worked
<kenvandine> cdbs, looks like seb128 has some work in progress on that branch, let me check with him when he gets back
<cdbs> kenvandine: :o
<kenvandine> if it is ready to upload, we'll do that
<cdbs> kenvandine: okay, then. I'll subscribe sponsors and un-assign myself
<cdbs> kenvandine: in case you are confused, I am bilalakhtar
<kenvandine> i know :)
<kenvandine> cdbs is a great nick :)
 * cdbs g2g
<TheMuso> rodrigo_: hi
<om26er> bug 724285
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 724285 in nautilus "[natty] Nautilus crashes with assertion error on start" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/724285
<om26er> according to people in the bug report, rebuilding nautilus fixes the issue, could anyone please look into this
<cdbs> om26er: I already poked ken about it
<cdbs> om26er: as you can see, bilal's speedier than you can think :D
<om26er> cant't beat me :p
<om26er> i am like a hawk on the mail box ;)
<chrisccoulson_> cdbs, om26er - it would be nice to know what broke in case it affects other applications
<seb128> kenvandine, didrocks, pitti: seems the dbus update has some issues
<seb128> the new folks build broke
<seb128> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/65082307/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-amd64.folks_0.3.6-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<didrocks> hum :/
<didrocks> the two others have been built with the previous version?
<didrocks> (two others arch)
<seb128> guess so
<didrocks> let me check
<seb128> it was
<didrocks> yeah
<seb128> didrocks, you should go to bed, that will not be sorted tonight
<didrocks> yeah, I was just about thinking that :)
<seb128> let's it for pitti when he starts tomorrow
<didrocks> sure
<didrocks> so ok, time to take some rest
<didrocks> see you tomorrow guys
<seb128> it's the feature freeze rush fun today ;-)
<seb128> same here
<seb128> 'night didrocks
<didrocks> thanks, same for you ;)
<didrocks> of course ^^
<didrocks> :-)
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-02-25
<Sarvatt> nvidia compatible with natty is in ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates now (and this time I made sure it actually worked)
<Sarvatt> 6 hour build queue though :(
<RAOF> Oh, funky.  That's released?
<RoAkSoAx> Sarvatt: \o/
<RoAkSoAx> yay!!
<TheMuso> Good news, I sware my Apple notebook has almost been cooked from the inside out whilst running nouveau in 2D only. :) I know it will cook with 3D. :)
<TheMuso> 7;3~/c
<bryce_> RAOF, released and public :-)
 * Laney looks forward to minecraft again :-)
<bryce_> Laney, so much for your productivity eh?
<broder> Sarvatt: whoo!
<chrisccoulson_> bug 724678 is the best bug report, ever
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 724678 in nautilus "upgrading" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/724678
<broder> wow. that's impressively useless
<jwhisnant> looking to change my maverick netbook install desktop back to the the one found in lucid
<jwhisnant> but I cant figure out how to do that - any hints, suggestions ?
<RAOF> jwhisnant: It's not clear exactly what you want to do.  However, #ubuntu-desktop is unlikely to be the correct forum for answers; this place is for development.
<RAOF> !support | jwhisnant
<ubot2> jwhisnant: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<jwhisnant> RAOF, thanks, I'll ask there ... again ...
<RAOF> If #ubuntu isn't helping, then ubuntuforums or askubuntu, although slower, should have a broader audience.
<chrisccoulson> w00t, uploaded the last firefox beta to natty now \o/
<RAOF> chrisccoulson: Hurray!  So that should be built, what, early next week? :)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> it doesn't take quite that long ;)
<chrisccoulson> it's about 2.5 hours, and most of that is the test suite ;)
<chrisccoulson> (all but 40 minutes)
 * micahg hopes 2 of the remaining build failues disppear
<lamalex> bryce_, I am in X dependency hell :\
<bryce_> lamalex, oh?
<bryce_> raof or tjaalton or I could probably help but we'd need to know more specifics
<lamalex> bryce_, yeah I need to know what more specifics to give you before I can give them :P
<RAOF> Well, let's start with the error message :)
<lamalex> let's move to #distro?
<Sweetshark> Morning all!
<bryce_> hi Sweetshark
 * Sweetshark suspects himself to have put a buildd in an endless loop ...
<Sweetshark> *ashamed*
<didrocks> good morning
<didrocks> waow, 15 minutes blaming first my wifi spot before seeing that dhcp3-client was the cause of not connecting…
<didrocks> ok, seems that isc-dhcp (4.1.1-P1-15ubuntu5) fixes it
<didrocks> just upgraded at the wrong moment it seems :)
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> hey pitti! How are you?
<pitti> hey didrocks
<pitti> for some reason terribly tired
<pitti> but I'll manage
<didrocks> oh? the week-end will be there soon :)
<mvo> me too!
<didrocks> hey mvo ;)
 * mvo yawns and takes a extra ccup of tea
<mvo> hey didrocks
 * pitti hugs mvo
 * mvo hugs pitti
<pitti> didrocks: FYI, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/65082307/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-amd64.folks_0.3.6-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz used the broken dbus
<pitti> didrocks: I uploaded a fix an hour after 1.4.6-1ubuntu1 when I noticed the same issue with avahi
<pitti> it can just be given back, doing now
<didrocks> pitti: thanks for the notice :)
<pitti> so, where did my window decorations go..
<didrocks> pitti: is unity-window-decorator running?
<didrocks> pitti: have you just upgraded?
<pitti> partial upgrde last night
<pitti> doing dist-upgrade now
<didrocks> did you restart since?
<pitti> didrocks: no u-w-d
<pitti> didrocks: yes, booted this morning
<didrocks> there is an ABI break in compiz, u-w-d has to be restarted after the upgrade
<pitti> I'll try a full dist-upgrade first
<didrocks> hum…
<didrocks> ok :)
<pitti> it always takes me a bit to sort out
<pitti> X.org has been broken for many days now
<didrocks> I'm testing upgrading on my netbook now just to check
<pitti> trying to dist-upgrade everything removes ubuntu-desktop
<didrocks> Xorg is still hang because of nvidia here :/
<didrocks> hum…
<didrocks> so, the transition yesterday was quite horrible (I had to update and not just rebuild) 17 packages
<didrocks> was some package renaming and such
 * pitti hugs didrocks, great job!
<didrocks> let me see on my intel box if it's ok
 * didrocks hugs pitti back, I hope it's not because of me that ubuntu-desktop wants to be removed :)
<didrocks> let's see on my (slow) netbook
<didrocks> ok, the places with the new libunity symbols and dee are installed, it kept back unity (and all compiz friends) though
<didrocks> ah libindicator transition :)
<pitti> hm, dist-upgrade is still horribly broken
<didrocks> yeah, confirmed, killall unity-window-decorator && unity just after the upgrade works
<didrocks> (removed libindicator2 for forcing the upgrade)
<kenvandine> good morning guys
<didrocks> hey kenvandine, is it you who told me yesterday evening that it was late, it's time to go to bed, blablabla… ? :-)
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> soon :)
<pitti> didrocks: upgrade fails because compiz-plugin-mains file conflict with compiz-fusion-plugins-main
<didrocks> pitti: argh, the Replaces:
<pitti> didrocks: it seems the former doesn't have a strict enough Conflicts: ?
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, transitional package, stupid issue from me, fixing
<pitti> hm, it doesn't have a C:/R: at all
<pitti> didrocks: thanks
 * bryce_ waves
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, I was interruped when I was doing it and forgot then :/
<pitti> didrocks: np; I have to install pacakges one by one, great way to find those :)
<mvo> lol
<pitti> hey bryce_
 * mvo hugs kenvandine
<didrocks> pitti: the compiz transition was quite… epic (upstream rolled 6 times the tarball before having something which works)
<bryce_> heya pitti
<kenvandine> hey mvo
<kenvandine> didrocks, ugy
<mvo> hey :)
<kenvandine> ugh even
<didrocks> kenvandine: and imagine I compiled all buggy version :/
<didrocks> (or tried to…)
<pitti> so why does upgrading libunity3 remove empathy..
<bryce_> funny story
<kenvandine> pitti, amd64?
<pitti> yes
<kenvandine> empathy is dep wait
<bryce_> now that we FINALLY have binary drivers that work with the latest xserver ABI, guess what
<didrocks> pitti: empathy -> folks
<kenvandine> bryce_, this isn't going to be funny is it?
<pitti> empathy Depends: libunity3 (< 3.4.4)
<bryce_> yep, X.org has changed the ABI in xserver again
<pitti> bryce_: argh!
<kenvandine> pitti, folks had failed to build on amd64 earlier, the dbus pc file thing
<pitti> kenvandine: right, retried
<kenvandine> pitti, so i just rebuilt that
<pitti> kenvandine: sorry about that, we had a broken dbus in the aarchive for just one hour, and it must have caught that
<kenvandine> waiting for it to publish so empathy can build
<kenvandine> yeah, no worries :)
<pitti> kenvandine: out of interest, why would empathy have a < dependency on libunity?
<kenvandine> that was libunity's fault
<kenvandine> shlib
<kenvandine> that changed in today's libunity upload though
<kenvandine> right didrocks?
<pitti> kenvandine: ah, typo in the shlibs then?
<kenvandine> didrocks, can you make sure empathy gets built after folks for amd64 gets published?  i am exhausted...
<pitti> file replacement problem in python-aptdaemon, I'll fix that myself
<kenvandine> not a typo, i think it as intentional
<pitti> kenvandine: how can this be intentional?
<pitti> kenvandine: anyway, we'll handhold empathy & co, you should go to sleep
<kenvandine> the shlib was >= 3.4.2 and << 3.4.4
<kenvandine> something like that
<pitti> kenvandine: ok, that disqualifies as a typo, but it's still wrong
<kenvandine> it's been a long day :)
<didrocks> pitti: it wasn't a typo, let me explain you :)
<didrocks> but first, uploading the fix C/R
<kenvandine> pitti, didrocks had reasons... but it is history now :)
<kenvandine> anyway... thanks guys
<kenvandine> time for some sleep
<didrocks> good night kenvandine
<kenvandine> and good morning to you :)
 * kenvandine waves!
<pitti> kenvandine: sleep well!
<didrocks> pitti: ok, done. sorry about it :(
<pitti> didrocks: no problem, thanks for quick fix!
<didrocks> I thought about the transition, thought about debian syncing, but got interrupted when doing the transitional package
<didrocks> :/
<didrocks> pitti: so, on libunity
<pitti> aptdaemon collected a fair number of upgrade bugs already
<didrocks> we decided with the dx team that the libunity API/ABI was totally unstable until we have "real" consumers and feature freeze is there
<didrocks> (unity-places* aren't considered as real consumers)
<didrocks> so, they broke a lot ABI/API recently
<pitti> didrocks: ah, I see
<didrocks> that's why the packaging was >= and <<
<pitti> didrocks: so this is just a hack until the final release?
<didrocks> right :)
<didrocks> since yesterday, it has now proper symbol tracking
<didrocks> (note that nux still >= and << as the ABI won't be stable soon, but unity is the only consumer)
 * pitti uploads aptdaemon fix
<Sweetshark> pitti: There is a 3.3.1-1ubunutu1 in the ppa with human icons and it actually compiled in finite time. \o/
<didrocks> bryce_: is it package already or it won't do it?
<Sweetshark> pitti: Do you have a minute to discuss the libreoffice 3.3.1 backporting to maverick mess?
<pitti> Sweetshark: niiice!
<pitti> bryce_, RAOF: I have had a broken x.org upgrade (package removals) for a few days now; is that known?
<pitti>  xserver-xorg-input-evdev : Depends: xorg-input-abi-12.1
<pitti>  xserver-xorg-input-mouse : Depends: xorg-input-abi-12.1
<pitti>  xserver-xorg-input-vmmouse : Depends: xorg-input-abi-12.1
<pitti>  xserver-xorg-video-vmware : Depends: xorg-video-abi-9.0
<Sweetshark> I had a long at the 30 hours buildlog and found nothing too suspicious. Seems the builder was just too slow for that tiny package LO
<pitti> Sweetshark: I  hope the 3.3.1-1ubunutu1 was just an IRC typo, it's not in debian/changelog?
<pitti> ubun"u"tu, I mean
<pitti> Sweetshark: maverick backport> you mean in a PPA?
<didrocks> pitti: do you have on your keyboard some umlaut caracters directly accessible?
<didrocks> like ö
<didrocks> or do you have to press two keys for that
<pitti> didrocks: I normally use US layout, but have German layout configured as well; if I need them, I just switch
<pitti> didrocks: in German you have ä, ü, ß, etc.
<Sweetshark> pitti: yep, just a typo
<didrocks> pitti: and for them, you have a direct key for that (no need for " + o for instance)?
<pitti> didrocks: yes
<didrocks> pitti: ok, thanks :)
<pitti> didrocks: want to learn German?
<didrocks> pitti: well, I've done 6 years of German, unfortunately, not a lot of things was kept in my memory :)
<didrocks> pitti: I was figuring if bug #724747 was valid
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 724747 in unity "Super key shortcut overlay not working with umlauts, greek/cyrillic letters" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/724747
<didrocks> (because a shortcut need a direct key, no key combination :))
<tjaalton> pitti: sure your mirror is just stale? here evdev depends on -input-abi-12 which is correct
<pitti>      2:1.9.99.902-2ubuntu1 0
<pitti>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty/main amd64 Packages
<pitti>  *** 2:1.9.99.901+git20110131.be3be758-0ubuntu6 0
<pitti>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<pitti> ooh
<pitti> that must be a leftover from the time when I was using the PPA
<Sweetshark> pitti: yes, maverick backport in the ppa. Our glorious debian/rules generates the debian/control from debian/control.in. And it does it different for maverick and natty. Thus, my debian tarball for 3.3.1-1ubuntu1 maverick was different from the one for natty, which made dput very angry after the upload.
<pitti> Sweetshark: you need to change the version number anyway
<pitti> Sweetshark: 3.3.1-1ubuntu1~maverick
<pitti> Sweetshark: even if the source package was absolutely identical (which it can't, because changelog has to say natty vs. maverick), the binaries would build against older libraries
<kamstrup> dpm: good morning - i registered lp:giraffe if you want to propose a merge
<pitti> and thus the .debs wouldn't be identical
<dpm> hey kamstrup, good morning, cool, thanks :)
<kamstrup> dpm: and I also added you to the giraffe-dev team so you have commit rights
<pitti> bryce_, RAOF: unping then, local failure; got it sorted out now
<dpm> kamstrup, thanks
<kamstrup> dpm: just whipping up an answer to your mail
<dpm> great
<pitti> Sweetshark: oh, we need a corresponding -l10n package upload as well, don't we? or does the current 1:3.3.0~rc4-1ubuntu3 work with 3.3.1?
<pitti> Sweetshark: I'm testing an upgrade to the PPA now to check for the -l10n compat
<Sweetshark> pitti: yep, I will need to do a l10n upload for natty.
<dpm> hey everyone, what's the best package to file a bug about the notification popups?
<pitti> dpm: notify-osd
<Sweetshark> although l10n _should_ not have changed from 3.3.0 to 3.3.1, but it might contain fixes.
<dpm> thanks pitti
<pitti> Sweetshark: it seems to work well with the current -l10n
<pitti> Sweetshark: so, I'm happy to sponsor this to natty now, all ok from your side?
<Sweetshark> yep
<Sweetshark> what about FF?
<pitti> Sweetshark: are there so many new features between 3.3.0 and 3.3.1?
<pitti> in the past these were bug fixes (mostly anyway)
<pitti> Sweetshark: but anyway, we wouldn't want to release natty with a release candidate when there's a newer final bug fix release out
<pitti> Sweetshark: I'll spend a minute trying to craft a better source.changes, so that you see all changes since natty, not just the single "merge remaining changes from debian up to 3.3.1-1
<xclaesse> bah, empathy can't be installed on natty :(
<seb128> hello pitti
<pitti> Sweetshark: FYI, you can do that more easily during source package build, next time you do an upload I'll tell you
<pitti> hey seb128
<pitti> xclaesse: on amd64? being worked on
<xclaesse> yeah, amd64
<pitti> xclaesse: should be sorted out in about two hours
<kamstrup> dpm: you've got mail :-)
<xclaesse> pitti, great :D
<xclaesse> thx
<Sweetshark> pitti: k, will do.
<seb128> pitti, how are you?
<pitti> seb128: bit tired, but ok otherwise; did you sleep better last night?
<Sweetshark> 3.3.1 is really a bugfix release, so it is ok I guess although with LO there is still a lot of change even on the release branch.
<seb128> pitti, yeah, I slept well this night and feel better today, thanks
<pitti> Sweetshark: oh, we need to sync openoffice.org from Debian for that, right?
<pitti> seb128: great!
<pitti> dput -u libreoffice_3.3.1-1ubuntu1_source.changes
<pitti> wheeee!
<pitti> Sweetshark: congratulations! that's your first Ubuntu upload!
 * pitti hugs Sweetshark
<Sweetshark> pitti: we might even need our own "release" for the openoffice.org transitionals.
<pitti> Sweetshark: ah, so we do need Ubuntu changes?
<pitti> Sweetshark: should I sync the package for now, or do you want to prepare a custom upload right away?
 * Sweetshark jumps around happily and vainly takes a peek at his karma in launchpad.
<pitti> Sweetshark: karma will take a bit to catch the upload
 * Sweetshark wont get tired of hitting F5
<pitti> hehe
<seb128> Sweetshark, congrats!
<dpm> kamstrup, got it, reading... :-)
<Sweetshark> pitti: I would think I take a look the openoffice.org package. We already have the 3.3.0 transitionals in natty, they should do for now, right?
<pitti> Sweetshark: I thought you dropped them from the current libo?
<rodrigo_> morning
<Sweetshark> so no need to sync openoffice.org from debian right now.
<pitti> didrocks: ah, window decorations back to normal after full upgrade
<pitti> Sweetshark: the old transitional packages from the previous version will be NBS, so it'll do for now
<pitti> Sweetshark: oh, "NBS" -- means "not built from source"
<pitti> Sweetshark: i. e. the .debs stay in the archive until we clean them up manually, but they do not have any source package which builds them
<pitti> Sweetshark: we can't release with NBS packages, but for a limited time period they are ok
<didrocks> pitti: nice :)
<Sweetshark> pitti: understood.
<pitti> Sweetshark: can you please also prepare a matching -l10n?
 * pitti disappears for breakfast/shower for a bit
<Sweetshark> pitti: will do
<bryce_> didrocks, well won't do it for now.  It'd be fairly sadistic to break -nvidia now that we finally have a working driver
<didrocks> bryce_: ok :)
<bryce_> I think we'll have to digest the abi change at some point though.  But not right now.
<didrocks> bryce_: oh btw, did you rememberabout my magnetic effect issue?
<didrocks> bryce_: it seems I only have it when I have just one monitor connected
<didrocks> bryce_: when I'm using twinview with two monitors, no issue…
<bryce_> didrocks, I haven't forgotten, sorry it's still bugging you
<bryce_> now that's plain old weird
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> I think we should wait for the next nvidia driver anyway
<bryce_> didrocks, ok works for me
<bryce_> you've been the only person noticing this bug so far, so might be something quirky with your hw
<didrocks> bryce_: loicm as it as well
<didrocks> has*
<didrocks> and same for him, only with unity enabled
<bryce_> didrocks, hm that makes it sound worse
<didrocks> right
<bryce_> didrocks, I think the next action for the bug is probably to forward it upstream
<didrocks> bryce_: yeah, but they will ask to test with the latest nvidia first :-)
<bryce_> as it sounds like we're out of ideas on things to try here
<bryce_> didrocks, yep
<bryce_> so, that's the pre-next action ;-)
<didrocks> heh, right :-)
<bryce_> meanwhile, you can play with wayland :-)
<didrocks> bryce_: hum, I need a working unity you know :-)
<didrocks> nice work on wayland btw!
<bryce_> didrocks, I hope in natty+1 we maybe can get unity+nouveau to be not such a massive headache
<bryce_> nouveau needs a lot of TLC, but maybe we can do it
<didrocks> bryce_: oh? you think it's achievable?
<bryce_> didrocks, I think it's a worthy goal for us X guys
<didrocks> that would be excellent :)
<bryce_> didrocks, we need to be able to provide you with a FOSS driver that doesn't suck
<bryce_> anyway, nice chatting, cya later!
<didrocks> bryce_: yeah, right now, there are a lot of mem leaks on nouveau if I understood correctly
<didrocks> bryce_: have a nice evening :)
<pitti> Sweetshark: btw, you need to close the human icons bug manually
<pitti> (will give you more karma, yummy!)
<pitti> Sweetshark: the usual way to do that is to write a line in the changelog like
<pitti>  * Add back Human icons. (LP: #123456)
<pitti> Sweetshark: the "LP: #xxxx" syntax is magic, and will cause LP to close the bug with the changelog on upload
<Sweetshark> pitti: k
<pitti> Sweetshark: oh, I'll change the seeds back from libreoffice-style-tango to libreoffice-style-human, ok?
<pitti> Sweetshark: (do you know "seeds"?)
<Sweetshark> no idea
<dpm> The new shortcuts in the unity launcher are awesome! However, I've got a question: the old Super+W and Super+A shortcuts, have now been replaced to show all workspaces and the applications place, respectively. Does anyone know if there are new shortcuts for the old functionality (i.e. Super+w to show all windows in the current workspace, Super+a to show windows in all workspaces)?
<pitti> Sweetshark: so, the "seeds" are a list of top-level packages which we want in a default install
<Sweetshark> just guessing... just guessed right.
<pitti> Sweetshark: a program "germinate" computes the full set of pacakges on the CDs from that, including the transitive dependencies
<pitti> Sweetshark: i. e. it says which apps/pacakges we actually "want"
<pitti> Sweetshark: we "want" empathy, we don't "want" libc6 or libreoffice-common
<Sweetshark> pitti: does that include "suggests"?
<pitti> Sweetshark: no, only depends and recommends
<pitti> by definition, those ^ are installed by default, suggests aren't
<pitti> Sweetshark: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeedManagement FYI
<pitti> Sweetshark: oh argh, libo doesn't build -- it's waiting on an unavailable build dependency (this is called "depwait")
<pitti> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/1:3.3.1-1ubuntu1/+buildjob/2285894
<Sweetshark> ah, ok. Because the libreoffice-gtk integration suggests tango, which still makes IMHO ...
<pitti> Sweetshark: apparently it grew a new build dependency to "epm", which is in universe
<Sweetshark> meh
<pitti> Sweetshark: do we really need epm?
<Sweetshark> I just wondered myself.
<pitti> Sweetshark: in this case there's two options: (1) drop the dependency, (2) move the package to main, which requires a thorough review, and will only be done for packages which we can sanely support
<Sweetshark> we shouldnt, but maybe we do because of the way lo-build/debian does this.
<pitti> Sweetshark: is it actually called during package build, or do you only need it to prepare the source pacakge?
<Sweetshark> pitti: meh, thats another tricky one. We need epm for the smoketest. And there is code that disables smoketest on buildd builds: that is, it the control file is build on a buildd build, the var ON_BUILDD is set so that rules would generate a control file without epm and without smoketest.
<rodrigo_> can someone review/merge/upload this -> https://code.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/ubuntu/natty/gnome-settings-daemon/fix-666806/+merge/51177 please?
<pitti> Sweetshark: hang on, it regenerates debian/control on the buildds? uh
<Sweetshark> pitti: I wonder how that should work, generating the control file on buildds.
<pitti> Sweetshark: if we won't need it anyway then, perhaps the simplest solution is to just drop it
<pitti> Sweetshark: it generally doesn't; it's a very bad practice
<Sweetshark> pitti: right, thats strange.
<pitti> rodrigo_: will do
<seb128> pitti, can you upgrade ppa builds score?
<rodrigo_> pitti, thanks, it's from the patch pilot thing
<seb128> pitti, or does score only work for the main builders?
<pitti> seb128: yes
<pitti> seb128: and no
<seb128> pitti, can you raise the score on https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppa/+buildjob/2285941 ?
<seb128> pitti, compiz's update crash on start here
<Sweetshark> I could just regenerate the control file with "./debian/rules control ON_BUILDD=y", edit the changelog to ubuntu2 and reupload ...
<pitti> seb128: done
<seb128> pitti, I've uploaded a debug version to the ppa
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<pitti> Sweetshark: heh, sure
<pitti> Sweetshark: btw, you built the previous package with '-sa', right?
<pitti> Sweetshark: as we now already have the orig tarballs in Launchpad (and in the PPA), you don't need -sa any more; will be a much smaller/quicker upload then
<Sweetshark> i still have not got my head around all the switches. I guess I did a debuild -S.
<pitti> Sweetshark: bug 696527 should be "fix released"
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 696527 in libreoffice "LibreOffice - Human icons theme disabled, patch needs an update" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/696527
<pitti> Sweetshark: ok, so debuild -S was clever enough to include the orig then; nevermind
<pitti> Sweetshark: "fix committed" is the right state when you put a fix into some git or bzr, but haven't uplaoded yet
<pitti> Sweetshark: (sorry about all those new things today..)
<Sweetshark> pitti: well, that is exactly the state currently: fixed, but not uploaded
<pitti> Sweetshark: hmkay, due to the current "doesn't build"
<Sweetshark> pitti: or could I upload a fixed 1ubuntu1? Probably not.
<pitti> Sweetshark: no
<pitti> once the source is in LP, it is set in stone
<Sweetshark> k
<pitti> Sweetshark: fortunately there is a sufficient amount of natural numbers :)
<htorque> hello everyone! the gnome-terminal can only be resized in fixed-sized steps, thus it's not working well together with the grid plugin. is this something worth a bug report or rather something we have to live with?
<Sweetshark> pitti: should use debuild -S again, or is there something better suited?
<pitti> Sweetshark: no, that's _the_ command to build a source package (unless you use git-buildpackage and friends)
<pitti> htorque: here I can resize it in the steps of the size of a letter -- that seems right to me? you certainly don't want to see half a line somewhere
<Sweetshark> pitti: should upload to the ppa again? im not allowed to main?
<htorque> pitti: right, it makes sense, it just looks odd when eg. splitting two gnome-terminals to each half of the desktop (you'll get empty space in between)
<pitti> Sweetshark: I think the quickest would be if you could scp debian.tar, dsc, and source.changes to chinstrap
<htorque> pitti: if you maximize a gnome-terminal, you don't see half lines at the bottom
<pitti> Sweetshark: I'll sign the changes there, and upload
<pitti> htorque: ah, I never actually wondered how it does that; perhaps just coincidence that it usually looks like it'd just fit
<htorque> here's what i'm talking about: http://img.xrmb2.net/images/841674.png - it's not the end of the world, but it's "natty-like" if other windows do completely extent to the borders :)
<htorque> *not "natty-like"
<Sweetshark> pitti: files are in my ${HOME} on chinstrap, where should I move them?
<pitti> Sweetshark: that's fine
<seb128> doh
<seb128> why can't intel write a driver which doesn't crash when you vt switch
<pitti> seb128: you missed the debian.tar.gz
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> sorry
<seb128> pitti, what?
<pitti> Sweetshark: you missed the debian.tar.gz
<seb128> oh ok
<pitti> Sweetshark: (and the source.build isn't necessary)
<pitti> TheMuso: can you please have a look at bug 681412? I've got a question for you there; thanks!
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 681412 in at-spi "Can not enter password for Administrative tasks using Onboard Keyboard" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/681412
<Sweetshark> pitti: now its there
<pitti> Sweetshark: sent launchpadwards
<pitti> Sweetshark: thanks!
<pitti> dbarth, didrocks: do you know whether https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/packageselection-dx-n-unity-a11y is up to date? it seems quite behind
<didrocks> pitti: let me look
<didrocks> I would say atk isn't finished, so all are in progress as it should
<didrocks> (well, I mean, reflecting the reality of the code)
<pitti> so should we move that to beta-1 then?
<pitti> a3 freeze is next Tuesday, seems unlikely to land before that?
<didrocks> pitti: still some atk thing will land on monday, so maybe waiting for that?
<pitti> ok
<didrocks> btw, would be nice if someone can tackle bug #723782
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 723782 in gnome-session "Finalize gnome-session fallback detection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723782
<pitti> I'm trying to clean up http://people.canonical.com/~platform/workitems/natty/canonical-desktop-team-natty-alpha-3.html as that is despeartely behind
<didrocks> I tried to describe everything there
<didrocks> as I certainly won't have the time to do it to focus on unity hacking
<pitti> didrocks: ok, will have a look at find someone
<didrocks> pitti: thanks a lot!
<didrocks> if it needs more explanation, I can give them
<dbarth> pitti: i'm updating the bp at the moment, this one is not up to date thankfully
<pitti> dbarth: *phew* :)
<didrocks> dbarth: the branches didn't land
<didrocks> just some part of them did
<pitti> didrocks: will Alt+F2 land for a3, or should we move to b1?
<didrocks> pitti: I moved it already
<didrocks> pitti: I'll start working on it after alpha3. I'm tackling today and Monday unity bugs for alpha3
<didrocks> pitti: I've refreshed quite a few WI
<pitti> ah, cheers
<didrocks> alt + F2 will be tricky though, as I have to learn vala very quickly and how to use dee :)
<dbarth> didrocks: if the homescreen works well, alt-f2 should be mapped to it instead
<didrocks> dbarth: for alpha3 as a workaround? it can
<didrocks> dbarth: not for the definitive solution then
<pitti> Sweetshark: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/1:3.3.1-1ubuntu2/+buildjob/2285989 :/
<seb128> pitti, you got email
<pitti> Sweetshark: seems this got qutie a lot of new dependencies :/
<pitti> Sweetshark: to avoid more upload/fix cycles, coudl you please install ubuntu-dev-tools, and run "check-mir" once? and then pastebin the result?
<pitti> Sweetshark: run in the unpacked libo source tree
<Sweetshark> pitti: meh, I know my mistake
<pitti> seb128: cheers; so I guess we postone
<seb128> pitti, it's really a shame
<pitti> Sweetshark: oh, lucene isn't necessary? or do we need a mir?
<seb128> pitti, not sure what we have now is better security wise
<seb128> it's just that it got in before there was security reviews
<pitti> might be worth talkign to kees about it; if it's no worse, then this shoudln't be a blocker
<seb128> so we have a non maintaining buggy choice instead of a working one just because the new one has issues
<Sweetshark> pitti: I am rebooted to maverick as I did want to go deaf by a nonthrottled nvidia fan and didnt DISTREL=natty when creating the control file :/
<seb128> but the old one is not any better...
<seb128> pitti, right, will do that when he's online later today
<pitti> seb128: ok, cheers
<pitti> Sweetshark: heh; so, take III
<pitti> Sweetshark: just to be sure, after you regenerated control, could you please still run check-mir?
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, you didn't see that i pushed a commit to compiz-plugins-main ;)
<chrisccoulson> i was going to just upload it until i realised that i couldn't
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: oh? you uploaded it?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: oh bad…
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: weird, bzr didn't complain on bzr pull and bzr push…
<chrisccoulson> hmmm :/
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: sorry for that, it would have been cool if you could have uploaded that!
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: you need to apply for core-dev :)
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<pitti> dpm: hey, how are yuou?
<pitti> dpm: OOI, are there any news wrt. "Talk to Mozilla people about using user provided translations from Launchpad"?
<dpm> pitti, doing well, thanks. I'll see if I can get to it today. I wrote the e-mail a while ago, and sent it for review to chriscoulson and rickspencer3. I just need to rewrite it to factor in the recommendations from Rick re: the Mozilla agreement
<pitti> ah, thanks
<Sweetshark> pitti: I still get epm as dep.
<pitti> Sweetshark: hm, I thought that got dropped with ON_BUILDD=y?
<rodrigo_> there are several natty packages that need a rebuild with the new GTK3 package names, is anyone working on those?
<Sweetshark> pitti: the if is a bit deeper nested, so I got it wrong. If we have java enabled (we do) and have no openjdk (but we have it), the smoketest would be disabled on buildd, but with openjdk we have the smoketest enabled still.
<seb128> rodrigo_, which ones?
<rodrigo_> seb128, let me pastebin
<pitti> Sweetshark: would it be adequate to disable the smoketests on the buildds regardless?
<rodrigo_> seb128, http://pastebin.com/qTuMHhuc <- some of them are from the gnome3 ppa, so ignore those
<Sweetshark> pitti: not really, as you dont really want a buildd and non-buildd build to have different deps. But I could disable the smoketest for natty by default for now.
<rodrigo_> but gnome-applets, indicator*, etc
<pitti> Sweetshark: or that
<rodrigo_> seb128, I'm preparing a branch for them, if nobody is working on it
<pitti> Sweetshark: coudl it be changed to "if epm is installed, run the smoketest"?
<seb128> rodrigo_, not sure what your issue is coming from
<rodrigo_> oh wait, gnome-applets doesn't need it
<seb128> rodrigo_, I just checked on my natty system, only the new libnotify and mousetweak use the old libgtk3 naming
<rodrigo_> so I guess it is because of some other dependency
<rodrigo_> I'll check on my vm
<seb128> rodrigo_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/572136/
<seb128> rodrigo_, on a natty system
<rodrigo_> yes, I guess it's because of some other dependency
 * rodrigo_ looks
<pitti> rodrigo_, seb128: do you know whether bug 710901 is fixed in gnome 3? i. e. should we report this upstream, or investigate backporting the gnome 3 yelp?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 710901 in yelp "search not implemented" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/710901
<rodrigo_> pitti, hmm, let me test it
<seb128> pitti, we have the GNOME3 version in natty...
<pitti> oh
<seb128> pitti, it has just patched to build with gtk2
<Sweetshark> pitti: later, as currently there is just one var RUN_SMOKETEST, that toggles everything. I would have to do a "even if RUN_SMOKETEST is false, still try one if you find epm" and for that I would have to check if there are other vaild reasons that disable the smoketest. For example the smoketest is disabled on i386/armel because it seems to currently fail there although the product is fine ...
<rodrigo_> pitti: seems to not work for me, but that doesn't mean anything, since I'm now with a half-updated system
<pitti> Sweetshark: ok, so maybe better disable it by default, and provide an easy way to run it manually locally?
<pitti> rodrigo_: I confirmed the bug; I overlooked that we already have the gnome 3 version
<rodrigo_> ok
<pitti> rodrigo_: would you have some time to report this upstream and perhaps check if it's a missing feature or perhaps just a simple bug?
<Sweetshark> pitti: It is pretty easy to run manually, if you know how to find it ;)
<pitti> Sweetshark: you know it, which is sufficient from my POV :)
 * pitti -> supermarket, bbl
 * Sweetshark wonders however, how 3.3.0 for natty did build without epm ...
<rodrigo_> is lp too busy? it's not building anything new in the gnome3 ppa
<rodrigo_> pitti, yes, doing it now
<dpm> pitti chrisccoulson, re: Natty langpacks, do you think we could look at them next week to see if po2xpi builds the Firefox translations correctly? It would be great if we could ship FF translations in A3
<dpm> I'll be more than happy to help
<chrisccoulson> oh, we're not shipping translations yet?
<chrisccoulson> i didn't realise :(
<chrisccoulson> i thought that was solved already ;)
<dpm> chrisccoulson, you should read your inbox :P
<chrisccoulson> heh
<dpm> :)
<chrisccoulson> dpm - are you referring to bug 715733 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 715733 in po2xpi "XPI files are not correctly built for whitelisted languages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/715733
<dpm> chrisccoulson, yeah, that was one thing we encountered while creating the Lucid langpacks. It happened to be an LP bug, which is now fixed, so I've jsut marked that one as Invalid. For Natty, I think it's just a matter of testing if running the latest po2xpi version which included danilo's changes to adapt to the new upstream xpi layout produces valid FF translations
<dpm> this can be done by downloading the FF translations from LP and running po2xpi locally in the same way it is invoked by langpack-o-matic, and see if the produced language tarballs look ok
<rodrigo_> pitti, hmm, git seems to have it implemented
<rodrigo_> pitti, can't install right now the latest yelp because of webkit broken package, so you see the same message in the terminal than in the bug?
<pitti> dpm: yeah, I was planning to
<GunnarHj> pitti: Hello, were you notified about this build failure: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/2.32.0-0ubuntu9/+buildjob/2282264 ?
<pitti> GunnarHj: hi
<pitti> GunnarHj: I wasn't actually, because your name is in the changelog; looking
<pitti> GunnarHj: seems transient, I'll retry the build
<GunnarHj> pitti: Ok.
<pitti> GunnarHj: oh, it was already apparently
<pitti> ah, no, ubuntu9, not ubuntu8, sorry
<rodrigo_> pitti, ok, the bug reporter is running 2.91.10, 2.91.90 does include the implementation, so should I submit a branch for upgrading it to 2.91.90?
<pitti> GunnarHj: ah, that's powerpc; i386/amd64/armel built fine
<pitti> rodrigo_: that'd be nice; we don't want to ship with a prerelease anyway, but upgrade to 3.0 final eventually
<pitti> rodrigo_: thanks!
<rodrigo_> pitti, ok, submitting in a while
<pitti> rodrigo_: I assigned the bug to you
<rodrigo_> ok
<GunnarHj> pitti: Right - for a while I was wondering where you read. ;-)
<pitti> GunnarHj: I have a script to retry a package build on all arches, and it apparently picked the wrong version
<Sweetshark> pitti: check-mir chokes on the LO deps :(
<pitti> \o/ empathy is back
<pitti> Sweetshark: what else is missing?
<pitti> Sweetshark: or do you mean it crashes?
<Sweetshark> it crashes
<Sweetshark> failing to parse the deps
<rodrigo_> pitti, oh, robert_ancell already added 2.91.90 to lp:~ubuntu-desktop/yelp/ubuntu, building it now and if it builds, I guess you can submit that
<GunnarHj> pitti: Special script, ok, I see.
<pitti> rodrigo_: cool
<pitti> Sweetshark: ah, output?
<rodrigo_> pitti, well, can't build because of broken libwebkitgtk-1.0-0 :(
<Sweetshark> pitti: https://pastebin.canonical.com/43948/
<rodrigo_> is libwebkitgtk-1.0-0 broken for anyone else, or is it just me?
<pitti> Sweetshark: uh, that's in python-apt, not even in check-mir itself
<pitti> rodrigo_: how so?
<rodrigo_> pitti,  libwebkitgtk-dev : Depends: libwebkitgtk-1.0-0 (= 1.3.12-0ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<pitti> Sweetshark: the Depends: line looks fine to me, hmm
<pitti> rodrigo_: hm, just installed libwebkitgtk-dev on amd64, works fine here
<pitti> rodrigo_: rodrigo_ do you have libwebkitgtk-1.0-0 installed? which versino?
<rodrigo_> pitti, no, not installed
<seb128> rodrigo_, what does apt-cache policy libwebkitgtk-1.0-0 says
<pitti> rodrigo_: what's "apt-cache policy libwebkitgtk-1.0-0" for you?
 * pitti ^5s seb128 and takes a penalty card for snapping
<rodrigo_> libwebkitgtk-1.0-0:
<rodrigo_>   Installed: (none)
<rodrigo_>   Candidate: 1.3.12-0ubuntu1
<rodrigo_>   Version table:
<rodrigo_>      1.3.12-0ubuntu1 0
<rodrigo_>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty/main amd64 Packages
<seb128> pitti, ;-)
<rodrigo_> hmm, I've got no libwebkitgtk packages installed
<pitti> rodrigo_: what does this say: sudo apt-get install libwebkitgtk-1.0-0 libwebkitgtk-dev
<pitti> it should point out the error more clearly
<Sweetshark> pitti: it seems not to like the "[!armel]" stuff
<pitti> Sweetshark: in your current control, is lucene and epm gone now?
<pitti> Sweetshark: ah, that's be an mvo bug then
<rodrigo_> pitti, complains about -common, but 'sudo apt-get install libwebkitgtk-1.0-0 libwebkitgtk-dev libwebkitgtk-1.0-common' works
<pitti> werid
<rodrigo_> it uninstalls all the libubuntuone packages
<pitti> and my typing sucks today
<rodrigo_> that's why it was complaining
 * rodrigo_ installs
<rodrigo_> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<rodrigo_>   banshee-extension-ubuntuonemusicstore gir1.2-ubuntuone-1.0
<rodrigo_>   libubuntuone-1.0-1 libubuntuone-dev libubuntuone1.0-cil
<rodrigo_>   libubuntuone1.0-cil-dev libwebkit-1.0-2 libwebkit-1.0-common libwebkit-dev
<rodrigo_> pitti, ok, building the package now
<rodrigo_> pitti, seb128: you don't have the u1 packages installed I guess?
<pitti> rodrigo_: ah, right
<rodrigo_> so, libwebkitgtk is the new name for the packages, right?
<pitti> I think they got removed yesterday during dist-upgrade, and I accepted (deliberately)
<rodrigo_> :)
<pitti> rodrigo_: seems so, yes
<rodrigo_> ok, the u1 packages need an upgrade then
<seb128> go pitti! \o/
<Sweetshark> pitti: with a :%s/\[\!armel\]//g on control in vim it only finds this:
<Sweetshark> pitti: https://pastebin.canonical.com/43952
<pitti> seb128: ?
<seb128> pitti, (I was going to ask if we should try to get the new policykit but I noticed you synced it)
<pitti> Sweetshark: cool, that looks fine; go!
<pitti> seb128: :)
<Sweetshark> pitti: go what? dput it to main and be cruelly denied?
 * Sweetshark makes sure to update the copy on chinstrap
<pitti> Sweetshark: I mean "let's get this uploaded" :)
<pitti> right, chinstrap -> pitti -> dput route again
 * pitti thinks this is all just Sweetshark's s3kr1t plan to get 10.000 upload karma in one day
<Sweetshark> *hrhr*
 * Sweetshark puts finger to the edge of his mouth: ONE MILLION!11!
<pitti> uuh /me bows in awe
<pitti> Sweetshark: if it's proportional to package size.. :)
<Sweetshark> well, since I dput via you arent you stealing all that karma anyway?
<Sweetshark> pitti: you should find the files on chinstrap
<pitti> Sweetshark: no, I shouldn't
<pitti> Sweetshark: I already get tons of false karma because it puts the langpack uploads on my account
<pitti> LibO, Take III
 * Sweetshark prays for it to work this time.
<Sweetshark> ... and tags ubuntu3.
<Sweetshark> I wonder what _rene_ will say later about me spamming the debian repo with ubuntu releases.
<pitti> Sweetshark: don't you only apply the tags to the ubuntu branch?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: can you please help my brain with an update of bug 663294? does this really affect our i386 firefox package, or only if you enable some build options?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 663294 in gcc-4.5 "Firefox built with gcc-4.5 is a non-starter on i386 with -pie" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/663294
<mterry> seb128, tedg is gone today?  when is he back?
<seb128> mterry, tuesday
<seb128> mterry, he's at scale or something
<mterry> seb128, hrm, the datetime prefs didn't get merged because I forgot to bzr add an image file.  I guess we'll do a FF for it
<seb128> mterry, hey btw
<mterry> FFe that is
<chrisccoulson> pitti - it affects the i386 package if we build with -pie (which we did in maverick, and the security team want)
<seb128> mterry, talk to dbarth when he's back from lunch, he was talking to klatimmer about that
<chrisccoulson> i've disabled it for now though
<mterry> seb128, k
<seb128> mterry, I would recommend you do a trunk snapshot with your work distro patched today if you can
<pitti> Sweetshark: do you know what will happen with oo.o-hyphenation & co? will these be renamed to libo as well?
<Sweetshark> pitti: yes, do. but they will show up on the summary page (and on the SCM mailing list) anyway.
<seb128> mterry, btw I assigned you a new crasher from yesterday's ted's tarballs
<seb128> mterry, not sure if you saw
<pitti> Sweetshark: wohoo, building
<seb128> mterry, would be nice to try to handle that today as well if you can, with some luck it's easy to fix
<mterry> seb128, would still require an FFe, though eh?  And it's a 6k patch, with data files
<mterry> 6k line patch that is
<mterry> seb128, I saw, I can look at it
<pitti> chrisccoulson: doesn't seem realistic for a3, does it? is there any progress on that actually (upstream?)
<seb128> mterry, right, but I think the ffe should be easy to get
<seb128> mterry, it's just a matter of asking and getting it approved
<seb128> mterry, but we can't wait on ted to be back if we want it in a3
<Sweetshark> pitti: I have not checked those yet. Those are likely in the *-10n* package right?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - no, that's definitely not going to happen for a3. i will look at it again next week though
<pitti> Sweetshark: no, these are a separate source
<mterry> seb128, ah...  hrm.  OK.  I'll work on that today
<mterry> stupid 'bzr add' mistakes....
<dbarth> mterry: hi, so you have the missing file?
<mterry> dbarth, yeah, updated branch
<dbarth> mterry: what's blocking otherwise, a code review? do you want me to get that arranged for you to be able to land the code?
<cyphermox> hi
<mterry> dbarth, I don't know how much tedg was able to review before giving up on the image.  It's a big patch (6k lines)
<dbarth> yeah, i saw
<dbarth> i don't think he fully reviewed it
<dbarth> he probably wanted to get it running first
<seb128> mterry, seems ted worked later yesterday seeing when he did this review
<mterry> Yeah.
<seb128> mterry, there was a stack of libdbusmenu and other indicator changes to land
<dbarth> kamstrup: ping? do you have time for a code review for mterry here?
<mterry> dbarth, so a review would be good
<seb128> mterry, so I wouldn't be surprised if he didn't review much yours
<mterry> seb128, did they not land?
<seb128> mterry, they did but it seems ted got his day full with those
<mterry> i see
<seb128> mterry, so it's likely yours came as a end of day thing
<mterry> sure
<seb128> mterry, can you start on the crasher while they start the review etc?
<dbarth> yeah, he reviewed it pretty late at night and he was probably packaging up for scale
<mterry> seb128, yup
<seb128> mterry, ideally we would have an upload for monday for datetime, today better if you can
<Sweetshark> dbarth: Feel free to comment about my stupid ideas regarding the lo-menubar btw ;-)
<seb128> Sweetshark, what idea did you have?
<dbarth> Sweetshark: eh, just reading now
<chrisccoulson> pitti - is there any way to stop a user from reporting a bug with apport-bug if we detect certain conditions exist on the system?
<chrisccoulson> ie, i want my apport hook to stop and tell the user that their system is broken
<pitti> chrisccoulson: yes, you can check for the conditions in the package hook, and then set report['UnreportableReason']
<pitti> chrisccoulson: grep for Reason in /usr/share/apport/package-hooks, plenty of examples
<chrisccoulson> pitti - excellent, thanks!
<pitti> chrisccoulson: or have a look at the -- shock!! -- documentation: /usr/share/doc/apport/package-hooks.txt.gz
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<chrisccoulson> i thought it would be quicker to ask you first ;)
<pitti> oh, that's fine
<chrisccoulson> i'm going to reduce the firefox bug count by quite a bit :)
 * pitti just is proud that he actually took the time to write some docs about this stuff
<pitti> chrisccoulson: what are you going to check for? grepping for "pr0n" in the history? :-)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - not quite ;)
<chrisccoulson> i want to check if /usr/bin/firefox has been diverted with dpkg-divert
<Sweetshark> seb128: LO and Nattys release schedules working together -- and make lo-menubar fit somewhere inbetween there ..
<chrisccoulson> installing packages from ubuntuzilla does that, and it's our number 1 reported bug
<pitti> chrisccoulson: sounds great
<chrisccoulson> i've just added some cleanup code to our postinst script to fix peoples installs
<seb128> Sweetshark, hum, aren't those scheduled fixed for a while? ;-)
<seb128> schedules
<seb128> Sweetshark, the lo-menubar was going to land this week it seems
<seb128> kenvandine was on it yesterday
<dbarth> Sweetshark: but so 3.4 is not for natty, right?
<dbarth> i've asked aruiz to join
<Sweetshark> dbarth: no, 3.4 is not for natty as it final is scheduled after the natty release.
<dbarth> i'd rather try to get a module running on the version shipped with natty
<aruiz> Sweetshark, dbarth, hey hey
<dbarth> as i understand getting updates is what the interface doesn't provide
<dbarth> aruiz: hi
<aruiz> dbarth, yeah, that's the main problem, but there are others issues that it might not be possible to solve
<Sweetshark> dbarth: yes, there are some menus that are being populated the moment they popup, so their content is not static
<dbarth> polling for changes on user events may be an acceptable solution
<dbarth> ie, it's not "dumb" polling
<aruiz> dbarth, that's what ted suggested
<mterry> seb128, see, I've already fixed the crash
<dbarth> ah, see ;)
<aruiz> we can use the on-about-to-show event on the appmenu indicator
<mterry> seb128, and there's still 3 more hours!
<aruiz> dbarth, the problem is that on slow machines it wouldn't work properly
<dbarth> ah, ok, in this sense
<seb128> mterry, excellent
<seb128> mterry, do you need sponsoring for it?
<mterry> seb128, only if it's not in desktop suite
 * mterry checks
<aruiz> dbarth, other than that, there are some minor issues, things won't be perfect but they'll kinda work
<mterry> seb128, I'm good
<aruiz> I'm working on the shortcuts at the moment
<dbarth> ok
<seb128> mterry, great! ;-)
<seb128> mterry, don't wait on ted's review since he's not there, just upload to natty
<dbarth> so, yeah, i'd prefer to secure a solution that would work as a module on the stable release shipping in natty
<aruiz> dbarth, I do prefer that as well, from the perspective that I want to deliver something you're happy with within schedule, but keep in mind that there might be some things that will not be possible
<dbarth> i feel that the workarounds required for doing that should be adressed in parallel, or post release and target 3.4+
<aruiz> dbarth, I'm leaning towards pushing as far as I can with what's available through UNO for natty
<aruiz> and making it as decent as possible
<dbarth> aruiz: agreed
<aruiz> dbarth, I can certainly do that _if_ I don't have to deal with the insides of openoffice in this contract, and if it's okay to ship it even if it's not perfect
<cdbs> seb128: sorry for that upload, I should have unsubscribed sponsors instead of just leaving the bug like that
<aruiz> dbarth, in the long run I agree with Bjoern's approach
<aruiz> Sweetshark, does this make sense to you?
<Sweetshark> dbarth aruiz: understood. My point about upstreaming the stuff to master (3.4+) is mostly so that we try to do that as soon as the suff is reasonably stable. Squeezing it in on the last day before (upstream) feature freeze might get a bit hectic.
<aruiz> Sweetshark, if I have some time before we try to integrate it, I can clean up the code a bit and document things further, that'll make your work easier if you take it from there
<Sweetshark> aruiz dbarth: So going with a module/extension approach for 3.3 which might not be able to satisfy every detail, and going upstream for 3.4 to get the rest fixed sounds good to me.
<aruiz> we're all on board
<aruiz> nice!
<Sweetshark> aruiz: I already had a peek at the repo, the LO stuff was easy to understand, so I would rather need help on the dbus stuff (but that is nothing a little bit of tutorial reading would not fix)
<dbarth> Sweetshark: ok, so we're all on the same page
<Sweetshark> dbarth aruiz: yep, great!
<aruiz> Sweetshark, the dbus stuff is pretty straightforward, I will assist you with that
<aruiz> Sweetshark, installing d-feet might help you, it's an instrospection tool for dbus
<Sweetshark> aruiz: The minds of longtime LO/OOo hackers can be rather spoiled ;)
<aruiz> Sweetshark, tell me about it
<aruiz> X-)
<Sweetshark> hrhr
 * Sweetshark will have a look at d-feet soon
<mterry> seb128, OK, did you have other crashers queued up for me?
<aruiz> Sweetshark, :-)
<seb128> mterry, in indicator-applications? no
<mterry> seb128, but elsewhere, I remember you talking about not assigning stuff.
<mterry> seb128, did that theme_changed_cb one get fixed?
<seb128> mterry, there was some libdbusmenu crashers but quite some fixes landed this week so we need to see how that settle
<seb128> oh no
<seb128> mterry, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-application/+bug/708188
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 708188 in indicator-application "softwares using libappindicator crash with SIGSEGV in theme_changed_cb()" [High,Triaged]
<seb128> mterry, right, this one remains as something to fix for natty
<seb128> mterry, you might want to sort indicator-datetime today and switch to crash fixes next week rather
<mterry> seb128, sure
<seb128> mterry, well, up to you, but I think those can wait a bit, it will also give us the w.e to see what crashes remaining after this week updates
<mterry> dbarth, did you find a reviewer for my branch?
<seb128> let's get the feature freeze rush to settle and see where we stand
<seb128> kenvandine, howdy
<dbarth> pfff, my usb headset is not detected anymore
<dbarth> oops, wrong channel
<chrisccoulson> w00t, just closed out lots of firefox bugs \o/
<nessita> hello everyone. QUestion: I made 2 releases yesterday using lp-project-upload, but none is appearing in Launchpad.Any idea how to debug what's wrong?
<nessita> pitti: maybe you have a hint about ^?
<nessita> (hi btw!)
<pitti> hey nessita
<pitti> nessita: the script didn't error out, I figure?
<nessita> not in stdout/stderr at least. Is there any log file I can look at?
<seb128> nessita, hey
<nessita> hi seb128, how are you?
<seb128> nessita, I'm fine thanks, how are you?
<nessita> pretty good! happy that is Friday ;-)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> rodrigo_, does the nautilus patch need a leak fix? cf cosimo comment
<seb128> pitti, bah the i386 retracer crashed again, I cleaned in .launchpadlib and restarted, let's see
<pitti> hmpf
<seb128> ok, works again
<nessita> pitti: I ran it twice for the control panel, and the second time it didn't ask if I wanted to create the milestone. So that indicates that the milestone was created the first time, but is not showing in LP either
<pitti> seb128: we might just put the rm -r into the cronjob..
<seb128> that's a weird issue
<seb128> pitti, right, if it keeps doing that we should
<pitti> seb128: I wonder if something in the cache file suddenly became arch specific
<seb128> well it's a small issue but it's annoying
<seb128> pitti, could be
<seb128> bah
<pitti> nessita: that smells like a LP bug then
<seb128> 02/25/11 14:20:54: retracing #723712 failed with status: 99
<seb128> 02/25/11 14:20:54: transient error reported; halting
<pitti> seb128: gateway timeout? I got those a lot yesterday
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, is the launcher meant to appear when i hover over the BFB now?
<nessita> pitti: any ideas how to debug? shall I do all the release 'by hand'?
<chrisccoulson> or am i meant to click on it?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: no, it's meant to appear, but there is one case it doesn't :)
<pitti> nessita: if it doesn't throw any exception, I have no idea to debug :(
<didrocks> (it should fade to be honest)
<didrocks> I just fixed it in trunk
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, oh. it never seems to work here ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: hum? really?
<didrocks> like, press super
<pitti> nessita: you could run the launchpadlib commands in lp-shell and see where it fails
<didrocks> release
<didrocks> not, hover the bfb
<pitti> nessita: and then report a bug against launchpadlib with that (and the command you tried to do)
<didrocks> now*
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, i didn't try super yet
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you need to hit the corner
<nessita> pitti: right
<chrisccoulson> oh, it's appearing now
<seb128> chrisccoulson, it doesn't stick otherwise
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: "super" is just a way to reset it :)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i was hitting the corner. i wasn't even seeing it fade in before ;)
<seb128> didrocks, workaround for the win ;-)
<didrocks> right :-)
<didrocks> will be fixed with Monday's release
<didrocks> still working on some false positives :)
<chrisccoulson> cool
<mterry_> dbarth, sorry, dropped of the net, so I'll risk repeating myself: is there a reviewer lined up for datetime?  I think klattimer has a branch too.  Would you prefer doing a tarball release today or just distropatch everything?
<seb128> mterry_, you can add bug #723463 to your list of things to check if you can
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 723463 in indicator-appmenu "indicator-applet-appmenu crashed with SIGSEGV in dbusmenu_menuitem_send_about_to_show()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723463
<seb128> mterry_, he said to me that you should make a tarball earlier
<dbarth> mterry_: MacSlow is reviewing your branch now
<mterry_> seb128, cool
<mterry_> dbarth, k, ( MacSlow, thanks and sorry for size!)
<kenvandine> dbarth, how about karls?
<MacSlow> mterry_, np yw... everybody has a 6k+ patch to go in... but only per year ;)
<kenvandine> ted didn't know the status of that last night
<mterry_> MacSlow, guh, it's only Feb
<seb128> hey kenvandine
<kenvandine> mterry_, guess you get to relax for the rest of the year
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> hey seb128
<MacSlow> mterry_, yeah... used up all you goodie-tokens right at the start ;)
<seb128> kenvandine, !!!
<seb128> kenvandine, don't tell that to mterry_ ;-)
<kenvandine> hehe
<seb128> kenvandine, how are you?
<mterry_> aw, I already bought a recliner too
<kenvandine> tired, very tired
<seb128> kenvandine, do you want to do the notify-osd update or should I do it?
<kenvandine> i'll do it
<seb128> thank
<seb128> kenvandine, great work yesterday
<seb128> kenvandine, take it easy today, it has been a crazy week and you deserver to relax a bit
<kenvandine> seb128, ted's 0.3.99 release of dbusmenu caused every click on every menu item in any of the indicators or appmenu crash unity panel and indicator applet
<kenvandine> that was fun to debug last night
<seb128> kenvandine, was ted still around when you debugged it?
<kenvandine> of course he couldn't reproduce it for several hours
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> we fixed it, distro patched it in the upload
<kenvandine> it never got uploaded like that
<seb128> kenvandine, ok, nice catch ;-)
<kenvandine> seb128, he never got a chance to debug the problem with menus for gnome-bt
<kenvandine> but he will
<seb128> kenvandine, the update seems to work fine, gnome-bt refresh issues seem to be fixed as well
<kenvandine> it seems better
<seb128> well, seems to work now
<kenvandine> but not completely fixed
<seb128> there was an indicator-application crasher, mterry just fixed it
<kenvandine> if i click turn off bluetooth, the menus change
<kenvandine> whoops, i meant they don't change
<kenvandine> it turns off
<kenvandine> but the menu still says "Turn off bluetooth"
<kenvandine> instead of On
<kenvandine> and the submenus are still missing
<kenvandine> seb128, can you confirm that?
<seb128> kenvandine, I will tell you once I get mterry's update
<seb128> indicator-application is just crashing now
<seb128> on a null variant
<seb128> ok, it built
<seb128> let me grab the deb on launchpad
<kenvandine> seb128, yeah, i got on my desktop box after upgrading it this morning
<kenvandine> but not my laptop
<seb128> kenvandine, no, refresh works fine
<seb128> can't confirm your bug
<seb128> when I turn bt off I get 3 lines only in the indicator
<seb128> oh, got the issue now and the indicator crashed
<seb128>  #0  0x0060a099 in dbusmenu_menuitem_property_set_variant () from /usr/lib/libdbusmenu-glib.so.3
<seb128>  No symbol table info available.
<seb128>  #1  0x0060a36d in dbusmenu_menuitem_property_set_int () from /usr/lib/libdbusmenu-glib.so.3
<seb128> great, new libdbusmenu crash
<seb128> it's going to be a fun week tracking those
<seb128> kenvandine, so it works a few times then get confused and crahs
<kenvandine> yeah, some signal getting missed somewhere
<kenvandine> i don't get a crash though
<kenvandine> and i couldn't find similar behavior anywhere except gnome-bt
<seb128> kenvandine, can you confirm that if you do on off a few times it crashes?
<kenvandine> no, no crashes
<kenvandine> i've done it dozens of times
<seb128> pitti, bah the retracers crash every second retrace
<Sweetshark> pitti: is there any convention for naming backports? you proposed 3.3.1-1ubuntu3~maverick while I see older releases following this scheme: 3.3.1-1maverick3.
<pitti> seb128: on that weird lp connection bug?
<pitti> Sweetshark: append ~maverick or ~maverick1 (which one is a matter of taste)
<seb128> pitti, on lp errors, not sure if it's the weird connection, I don't have enough buffer to scroll up after the launchpad noise
<pitti> Sweetshark: appending just "maverick" instead of "~maverick" is actively wrong, though
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes, it needs it, talking to cosimoc about it, will push to git and submit a new patch for the package
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok, I'm not uploading for now then
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok, just a second
<pitti> rodrigo_: how did the yelp build go now?
<seb128> rodrigo_, no hurry, it's just an issue when the svg loader is broken, not in normal use
<pitti> seb128: FYI, I commented out MAILTO in retracers; those dchroot messages get on my nerves, let's wait until the RT gets fixed
<rodrigo_> pitti, it builds, but seems to not find the docs, so investigating
<pitti> and amongst those I won't see actual error messages anyway
<seb128> pitti, ok, I didn't notice I set up a filter for those the day they started ;-)
<Sweetshark> pitti: teh releases do not have a plain maverick appended, they have ubuntu _replaced_ by maverick
<seb128> oh, come on
<seb128> pitti, stupid retracers crash every 1 retrace now on launchpad error
<pitti> *sigh*
<seb128> I keep restarting them manually for now to clean the queue
<seb128> but we will need to investigate next week I guess
<pitti> seb128: transient? or permanent?
<seb128> transient
<seb128> it retraces one or two then crash
<pitti> I've been getting tons of timeouts in the web ui as well today
<seb128> restarting works on one or two and it crashes
<mterry> MacSlow, btw, my branch does the UI for the prefs, but some of the preferences themselves don't change anything in the indicator.  That's hopefully largely fixed by klattimer's branch
<seb128> pitti, well at least the stacktrace are quite useful since yesterday
<seb128> pitti, the new gdb works great it seems
<mterry> (only the indicator preferences that deal with showing/hiding parts of the indicator don't work)
<pitti> oh, great!
<mterry> seb128, indicator-applet-appmenu doesn't even render at all in my gnome-panel...  (looking at that bug).  I assume that's something unique to me
<MacSlow> mterry, so how do I best test this then?
<seb128> mterry, I'm under unity so not sure
<mterry> MacSlow, well, the first panel works fine.  The left half of the second panel works fine.  The right half you'll have to confirm that I'm twiddling gsettings by using the gsettings command
<seb128> I don't want to start a guest session now, intel tends to crash on user switching
<seb128> ok, I'm out for ~2 hours
<seb128> I will read backlog and catchup for a bit when I'm back
<MacSlow> mterry, I'll get back to you when I've sorted out the build-dependencies for your branch... atm fighting broken packages on my system
<mterry> MacSlow, bummer :(
<pitti> mvo: the aptdaemon you re-uploaded to maverick-proposed: all natty tasks are still open for that; is it fixed there?
<pitti> bug 665572  even says "incomplete"
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 665572 in aptdaemon "Unhandlable programming error (LockFailedError) - lock.status_lock doesn't contain a valid path" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/665572
<rodrigo_> seb128, https://code.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/ubuntu/natty/nautilus/fix-leak/+merge/51307
<mvo> pitti: should be, let me double check
<MacSlow> mterry, ok... building works... any chance to install it outside /usr (setting $PREFIX leaves "Indicator Dir" untouched pointing to /usr/lib/indicators/5)
<rodrigo_> pitti, ok, can't find the main docs, but have tested 2.91.90 with ghelp:gnumeric and searching works, so I think it's ok to go
<pitti> cool, thanks
<rodrigo_> pitti, does gnome-open ghelp:gnome-help works for you?
<pitti> rodrigo_: did you change anything in the branch? (it's yelp/ubuntu)?
<rodrigo_> pitti, no, nothing
<pitti> rodrigo_: "The URI ‘ghelp:gnome-help’ does not point to a valid page."
<rodrigo_> yeah, seems we are missing that
<pitti> rodrigo_: ok, will sponsor that then; thanks for the investigation!
<rodrigo_> in what package is the user doc?
<mterry> MacSlow, it's probably getting that from libindicate's .pc file or some such.  I haven't tested with it outside of /usr
<rodrigo_> gnome-user-guide is installed here, but the docs are not found
<rodrigo_> pitti, np
<rodrigo_> oh, it's ghelp:user-guide
<MacSlow> mterry, ok... "sudo make install"ed it
<MacSlow> mterry, so how do I make it reaload with the new one?
<pitti> rodrigo_: that works
<rodrigo_> no idea then why yelp loads ghelp:gnome-help
<rodrigo_> have we changed anything?
<mterry> MacSlow, there are two things to do.  One is to restart the unity-panel-service.  The other is to restart the indicator-datetime-service.
<mterry> MacSlow, then you run indicator-datetime-preferences to get my sweet prefs dialog (or open it from the indicator)
<MacSlow> mterry, I can't start /usr/libexec/indicator-datetime-service...
<MacSlow> mterry, https://pastebin.canonical.com/43969
<rickspencer3> I know he's not here, but robert_ancel, omg, F1 opens help in the blink of an eye now!
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, wow... how in the hell did he do that!
<kenvandine> i've always wondered why it was so slow
<mterry> MacSlow, oh, huh.  should be /usr/lib/indicator-datetime/indicator-datetime-service.   You may be best served by uninstalling and then building a deb package out of it
<mterry> MacSlow, not sure if that's your problem though
<MacSlow> there's also no binary "indicator-datetime-preferences" in the build-directory
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, it was slow because it used to use gecko ;)
<mterry> MacSlow, hrm...
<chrisccoulson> although, i've got no idea why it was *that* slow
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, that was the only reason? geez
<mterry> MacSlow, copy the debian directory from natty's package and use that at least.  That way we can rule out build or installation issues
<MacSlow> mterry, btw... I don't have a fully updated system, because I'm stuck with nvidia-current, which forces me to hold back a lot of updates
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, yeah, i'm still not sure why it was that slow. it was even slower than firefox, which doesn't make sense ;)
<mterry> MacSlow, ok.  well, grab the debian directory from whatever version of indicator-datetime you do have
<MacSlow> mterry, you mean using the debian directory with your branch to build a proper .deb?!
<mterry> MacSlow, yeah
<mterry> MacSlow, that's how I test anyway
<mterry> MacSlow, I'm less familiar with the manual method
<MacSlow> mterry, I can't build a package with this... I'm getting errors from dpkg-source I've no clue about...
<mterry> MacSlow, ok.  well let's continue with the manual way then.  Let me re-examine your pastebin
<mterry> MacSlow, I believe I've gotten that before erroneously when testing with restarting services and such.  There's a trick to make it not timeout
<MacSlow> mterry, do you know the trick?
<mterry> MacSlow, working on it.  I have to look it up
<MacSlow> ok
<mterry> kenvandine, do you remember the indicator debugging bash profile bits?
<kenvandine> mterry, one sec
<kenvandine>  . /usr/share/libindicator/80indicator-debugging
<mterry> MacSlow, ^
<mterry> kenvandine, thanks
<kenvandine> no problem
<mterry> MacSlow, you may want that in your ~/.profile
<MacSlow> kenvandine, mterry: looking...
<kenvandine> i don't know how well they work :)
<kenvandine> i have mixed experiences
<mterry> kenvandine, the not-crashs-when-no-one's-looking one works in my experience
<MacSlow> kenvandine, I already did a "sudo  make install" so not much more harm can happen now :)
<mterry> MacSlow, with unreviewed code no less!
<kenvandine> MacSlow, ugh... i never do that with anything :)
 * mterry adds MacSlow's machine to his botnet
 * kenvandine always tests from packages!
 * MacSlow feels like an idiot
<MacSlow> mterry, kenvandine: still getting the same error when trying to start indicator-datetime-service
<mterry> MacSlow, you're running the  new indicator (i.e. you restarted unity-panel-service?
<MacSlow> yes
<MacSlow> mterry, I see a clock in the panel
<mterry> k
<MacSlow> mterry, and I don't have the normal "indicator-datetime" package from natty installed
<mterry> MacSlow, try: killall indicator-datetime-service; INDICATOR_ALLOW_NO_WATCHERS=1 /usr/lib/indicator-datetime/indicator-datetime-service
<MacSlow> mterry, there's not binary called /usr/lib/indicator-datetime/indicator-datetime-service
<mterry> MacSlow, oh ssorry, forgot your prefix was different
<mterry> killall indicator-datetime-service; INDICATOR_ALLOW_NO_WATCHERS=1 /usr/libexec/indicator-datetime-service
<mterry> MacSlow, ^
<MacSlow> https://pastebin.canonical.com/43972/
<MacSlow> mterry, but trying to start /usr/bin/indicator-datetime-preferences gives me...
<MacSlow> https://pastebin.canonical.com/43973
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I guess there aren't news from mozilla about global menu?
<mterry> MacSlow, ah...  you're not using the latest gnome-settings-daemon
<mterry> MacSlow, but at least the service is running
<chrisccoulson> pitti - not yet, and the guy i've been talking to is not online atm :(
<MacSlow> mterry, I guess that's one of the things I can't update to
<mterry> MacSlow, is it possible for you to usse the latest g-s-d in natty?
<chrisccoulson> in any case, the menu is broken because of dbusmenu, so i wouldn't upload it today ;)
<MacSlow> mterry, because I've to stick with nvidia-current
<chrisccoulson> but this is so goddamn depressing, having my work just sitting there :(
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ok, thanks
<mterry> MacSlow, the chain of dependencies for that must be odd then
<chrisccoulson> i almost wonder if i should JFDI ;)
<MacSlow> mterry, I'm trying to see if I can just grab that one... but I'm also having very odd mouse-click issues here right now
<mterry> MacSlow, :-/  not your day
<MacSlow> mterry, oh... I have these sort of issue all the time... not just today
<mterry> :(
<MacSlow> mterry, dev on a in-dev platform is asking for it
<mterry> MacSlow, huh?
<MacSlow> mterry, ok... was able to pull g-s-d
<MacSlow> I'll restart that now
<mterry> that didn't go well
<fta> is there a way to tell compiz that i don't want windows overlapping workspaces to appear on the next workspace? it's a weird experience coming from metacity and it breaks the unity panel auto-hide
<pitti> chrisccoulson: release meeting starting now; I'll ask about swt-gtk
<chrisccoulson> pitti - excellent, thanks
<Amaranth> fta: No, that is an integral part of the design, it's how viewports work
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, what happened to evolution? it's gone crash crazy this afternoon
<MacSlow> mterry, success... at last
<fta> Amaranth, d'oh! :(
<mterry> MacSlow, yay!
<Amaranth> fta: We used to have support for virtual desktops (and the code is even still there) but afaik it last worked in 7.04 and you can't get expo, wall, cube, etc with it
<pitti> chrisccoulson: would you mind opening a bug against euca to drop swt-gtk? then we can track this better
<mterry> MacSlow, I don't know when you grabbed my branch, but I had made one last commit this morning removing the "week starts on" preference (as it won't work at all with current gtk calendar -- they ignore that preference in favor of locale)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: (sorry, busy in meeting now); please add a rationale about supportability and xulrunner, etc.
<grzesag> Hi everyone. I am looking for anti-virus software for Ubuntu 10.10 Desktop? any suggestion? thanks
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, can do. (or move it to universe) ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: or that :)
<MacSlow> mterry, "Show a clock in the panel" has no effect... it's always shown
<mterry> MacSlow, yup
<mterry> MacSlow, that's one of the 'show preferences' that doesn't have code on the indicator side
<fta> Amaranth, hm, i don't want virtual desktops, do I? i often push my windows slightly off screen on the right, or bottom right when i need more visible space on a workspace (been doing that since fvwm 2 decades ago). but now, the off-screen parts appear on the next workspace, beside being ugly, it makes the problem worse, as it's even visible space there, but it also prevents the panel from raising
<mterry> MacSlow, some of those are fixed by klattimer's branch (but not the 'show clock' and live updating of locations)
<MacSlow> mterry, apart from that everything renders fine and acts correctly on the chagnes I make in ther dialog right away
<fta> Amaranth, +less
<mterry> MacSlow, afk for like 20m
<MacSlow> mterry, still looking through the code... i'll write a summary in the comment on the merge-proposal
<mterry> MacSlow, back
<mterry> MacSlow, ah, good leak finds, thanks
<Sweetshark> pitti: ping?
<pitti> Sweetshark: o/
<mterry> MacSlow, fixed.  who does the actual merge?
<Sweetshark> pitti: we currently separate libreoffice and libreoffice-l10n, but as both are generated from the same source I shouldnt need another branch for l10n, right?
<Sweetshark> (apart from control file regeneration)
<pitti> Sweetshark: no; AFAIK it's just changing the name in debian/changelog, regenerating control file, debuild -S
<pitti> Sweetshark: their orig.tar etc. shoudl be identical
<Sweetshark> on a down note: the arm build failed because gcc is too stupid (or too clever) for itself ...
<pitti> ?
<pitti> I've seen the error, but it looked like an ICE
<Sweetshark> pitti: yes
<dbarth> mterry: did you get a review, are things all good for sealing a release of i-datetime?
<mterry> dbarth, MacSlow approved.  but now I'm looking at getting klattimer's datetime stuff in too
<dbarth> mterry: he pushed rev 67 he told me
<mterry> dbarth, I guess I don't know what that means
<mterry> dbarth, who merges my branch now that it's approved?
<mterry> dbarth, klattimer's stuff needs some more baking and moving-parts-settling it seems.  I think mine was the more FF-important bit
<dbarth> that's the issue, as foundations is a bit empty today
<dbarth> mterry: can you roll a release from trunk now?
<dbarth> sorry, merge in your changes
<dbarth> i'll ask karl to do the same for his
<mterry> dbarth, I'm not in ~indicator-applet-developers
<dbarth> ah
<pitti> good night everyone, have a nice weekend!
<mterry> pitti, by!
<didrocks> enjoy pitti
<Sweetshark> pitti: have fun!
<mterry> dbarth, talking to klattimer, he's fixing up his branch to now apply on top of the new trunk.  his branch also needs a new libido.  is that lined up for release too?
<dbarth> mterry: ok, great, njpatel is your man now, as i'll take the road in a minute now
<mterry> dbarth, ok
 * mterry hugs njpatel
 * njpatel hugs mterry
<njpatel> Why are we doing this?
<mterry> MacSlow, btw, thanks for your review!  I know that was a lot to dump on ya
<mterry> njpatel, you just got volunteered to help shepherd the indicator-datetime stuff to release
<mterry> njpatel, I just had a giant branch land, and klattimer is fixing up his merge for it too
<mterry> njpatel, his merge requires a second merge on libido which will need a release too
<mterry> njpatel, and both will need FFe I suppose. I can help with that bit though
<mterry> njpatel_, you there?
<njpatel_> mterry, hey
<njpatel_> sorry, connman decided to crash
<mterry> njpatel, how much did you get?
<njpatel> the last sentence only :/
<njpatel> can you pastebin what you said please?
<njpatel> mterry, ^
<mterry> njpatel, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/572261/
<mterry> njpatel, FFe bug filed but not yet official: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ido/+bug/725121
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 725121 in indicator-datetime "Feature Freeze Exception for indicator-datetime" [Undecided,New]
<njpatel> mterry, ah, thanks
<njpatel> hold up
<mterry> (i didn't subscribe the team yet, just doing paperwork ahead of time)
<mterry> seb128, ok, talked to njpatel.  I'm going to fix up klattimer's branch to apply to new trunk, njpatel will review and possibly publish tomorrow.  FFe (started in above link) will hopefully get granted on monday
<didrocks> mterry: there is still no more delegation discussed, but yeah, just emphasize on why the FFe is important
<didrocks> then, it should be good
<mterry> didrocks, delegation?
<didrocks> mterry: yeah, the release team is giving FFe
<didrocks> mterry: but in the past, for some part of the archive, some non release team member can give FFe
<mterry> didrocks, ah
<didrocks> like seb128 in GNOME, me in UNE
<didrocks> and so on… :)
<njpatel> "the good ol' days"
<didrocks> right ;)
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, did you break evolution? ;)
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, not that i know of :)
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, what's up?
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, oh, it crashes every couple of minutes since i updated my machine earlier ;)
<kenvandine> humm
<kenvandine> haven't seen that
<kenvandine> all i changed in evolution was the desktop file
<kenvandine> but i did change evolution-indicator
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, http://paste.ubuntu.com/572279/
<chrisccoulson> i haven't got all the symbols installed just yet though
<chrisccoulson> happens pretty much every time it scans for new mail ;)
<skaet_> didrocks, dbarth - do you have a nice summary of the actual packages with updates still left to land for A3 (ie FFEs)? - is the bug mterry the only one anticipated?
<chrisccoulson> (every 2 minutes)
<didrocks> skaet_: there will be nux and unity of course, maybe libunity as well
<didrocks> skaet_: but it's not a FFe for alpha3
<didrocks> just bug fixes
<didrocks> (maybe a small fix to the compiz decoration as well, so compiz to the list)
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, ok, that does look like my fault :)
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<kenvandine> not sure why it is using libnotify1 though
<kenvandine> so not really my fault :)
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, please file a bug, i'll look at it
<chrisccoulson> urgh - Complete report 172.3MB
<chrisccoulson> perhaps i won't be submitting it just yet ;)
<chrisccoulson> that's surely a joke isn't it?
<skaet_> didrocks, thanks.   bug fixes are welcome,  regressions can please stay in local development trees.  ;)
<kenvandine> ugh
<kenvandine> no idea
<kenvandine> :)
<didrocks> skaet_: yeah, but there is never the joy of delivering a bug fix without a regression :-) (kidding)
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, i think i know why... sigh
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, just file the small version of the bug :)
<skaet_> :)
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, the full version is uploading fairly quickly, i think apport must have been lying ;)
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, oh, bug 725102 :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 725102 in evolution-indicator "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in notify_notification_new()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725102
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, thx
<seb128> re
<seb128> mterry, ok great
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, ok, uploading fix now
<kenvandine> thx!
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, excellent, thanks :)
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, do you know about the loss of appmenu menus in firefox?
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, says it is incompatible with firefox 4.0b12
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, have you updated globalmenu-extension from my PPA?
<kenvandine> i wonder if i disabled your ppa
<kenvandine> i guess that explains it :)
 * kenvandine adds ppa aain
<kenvandine> again
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> that should fix it :)
<chrisccoulson> of course, if we were shipping it by default, we wouldn't have this issue (as I would just build it from the firefox source tree)
 * chrisccoulson sighs
<kenvandine> yay, thx chrisccoulson
<kenvandine> speak of that... seb128 mind reviewing lo-menubar again?
<seb128> kenvandine, it was ok yesterday, do you need another review?
<kenvandine> it's in sourceNEW
<seb128> kenvandine, ok
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> seb128, remember you are betting on me being first :)
<chrisccoulson> well, i think that's a given now ;)
<chrisccoulson> unless I just go ahead and upload it
<chrisccoulson> which i'm getting close to doing ;)
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, they said today right?
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, yeah, but that's not going to happen now. i haven't heard anything from the guy i'm talking to and he's not online either
<chrisccoulson> if ever we need a reason to switch to chromium, then this is it ;)
<kenvandine> :/
<seb128> kenvandine, ok, source NEWed
<kenvandine> thx
<seb128> yw
<didrocks> ok, time for dinner her
<didrocks> here*
<didrocks> see you next week!
<cyphermox> if someone wants to review small bugfixes to evolution and evolution-exchange: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/evolution-exchange/lp694884/+merge/51219  and  https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/evolution/2011-02-25/+merge/51352
<chrisccoulson> does anyone know what's going on with the amd64 builders? everything is failing now
<chrisccoulson> oh, it's not just amd64 now
<fta_> bryce_,  X crashes on startup (in evdev_drv)
<bryce_> fta_, file a bug, we'll investigate when we get time
<bryce_> fta_, a full backtrace via gdb or apport is the most useful thing to gather in that case
<fta_> bryce_,  difficult, i'm on my tablet right now.. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/572317/
<bryce_> fta_, yeah hard to guess from that limited trace
<fta_> i know, but nothing in /var/crash for it
<bryce_> fta_, presumably something with the utouch patches that went in earlier this week
<bryce_> pid of X ; gdb /usr/bin/Xorg ; # attach <pid> ; bt full
<fta_> can't find the evdev-drv dbg deb..
<bryce_> xserver-xorg-input-evdev-dbg
<fta_> nope, E: Unable to locate package xserver-xorg-input-evdev-dbg
<fta_> same for -dbgsym
<bryce_> huh, yeah you're right no -dbg for -evdev.  weird
<fta_> tried a downgrade, -6 gives me another crash :(
<ssk_the_gr8> need help... i'm new to ubuntu
<bryce_> well the bug is probably in xserver code actually
<ssk_the_gr8> is this the right channel?
<bryce_> ssk_the_gr8, sorry, no
<bryce_> ssk_the_gr8, you want #ubuntu
<ssk_the_gr8> where should i go...
<ssk_the_gr8> k thanx
<fta_> bryce_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/572320/
<bryce_> fta_, ok looks better
<bryce_> fta_, not sure offhand, I probably need to show this to cnd since I suspect it's that the input device logic has changed a bit so as to accomodate multitouch devices, and it seems to have adversely affected your particular device
<bryce_> oh speak of the devil
<cnd> I was tipped off
<cnd> you've been had!
<bryce_> heh
<bryce_> cnd, http://paste.ubuntu.com/572320/
<bryce_> fta_, btw I'm assuming this is a system+device that's been running natty for some time, and not just a fresh upgrade or installation?
<bryce_> fta_, i.e. it's a recent regression?
<fta_> bryce_, yep, removed my wireless mouse, it works
<fta_> bryce_, yes, it's a recent regression
<fta_> this box is using natty since day 1
<cnd> fta_: can you file a bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+filebug
<cnd> assign it to me, username "chasedouglas"
<bryce_> actually, might be better to use ubuntu-bug xserver-xorg-input-evdev
<bryce_> that'll automatically attach logs and such
<cnd> bryce_, ahh, sure
<fta_> now that i have my desktop back, i guess i can file the bug.. providing i find another mouse somewhere in the house :P
<bryce_> fta_, also attach your backtrace for him
<cnd> fta_: can you also attach the gdb log file?
<cnd> fta_: I will to look at this today
<fta_> cool
<bryce_> thanks cnd
<fta_> give me a minute
<fta> ahhh
<fta> better than an android virtual keyboard
<fta> cnd, bryce_: bug 725202
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 725202 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev "X crashes on startup in evdev_drv" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725202
<cnd> fta: thanks!
<fta> cnd, as i said above, the previous version (-6) also crashes, for another reason
<cnd> fta, oh!, I missed that
<cnd> fta, did this bug occur before monday?
<fta> cnd, 1st time today. but i had X held for a while by the nvidia-current driver, which just appeared today
<cnd> fta, does that mean you have seen crashes before with the previously held X version?
<fta> cnd, nope
<cnd> ok
<cnd> fta: can you try this:
<cnd> switch to a VT
<cnd> $ sudo stop gdm
<cnd> $ sudo Xorg :0
<cnd> see if it crashes
<cnd> when you have the device plugged in of course
<cnd> $ sudo start gdm
<cnd> to get back to X afterwards
<fta> cnd, tried that several times already, it always crashed
<cnd> fta, ok, that's good for debugging at least
<cnd> fta, please install valgrind
<cnd> then in the VT, run:
<fta> i have it
<cnd> $ sudo valgrind --tool=memcheck Xorg :0 > valgrind.log 2>&1
<fta> i need to kill my session then..
<cnd> attach the file to the bug
<cnd> ok
<cnd> thanks for the hard work :)
<fta> cnd, got it, along with a /var/crash/_usr_lib_valgrind_memcheck-x86-linux.0.crash
<fta> chrisccoulson, didn't take long: Title: evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in notify_notification_new()
<chrisccoulson> fta - a fix has been uploaded, but the builders are screwed
<fta> chrisccoulson, good, which package is that? i'll rebuild it locally, i'm stuck
<chrisccoulson> fta - evolution-indicator
<fta> chrisccoulson, ok, thanks
<fta> chrisccoulson, 0.2.14-0ubuntu3 ?? it ftbfsed on i386 & amd64
<bigon> GNOME packages (mutter, gjs,...) get automatic grants for feature freeze?
<chrisccoulson> fta - yeah, that's the one
<chrisccoulson> bigon - yes, as long as they're already on unstable series i think
<chrisccoulson> please don't upload anything right now though :)
<bigon> alright
<bigon> ah, ok
<bigon> why?
<chrisccoulson> fta - the failure is because the builders are broken
<bigon> that's answer my question I guess
<chrisccoulson> bigon - http://identi.ca/launchpadstatus
<bigon> alright
<fta> cnd, did the valgring logs help?
<cnd> fta, hmmm... it really hurts that the archive hasn't generated dbgsym packages for evdev like it's supposed to
<cnd> so yes, the logs help
<cnd> but I can't correlate the valgrind issue to source code right now
<cnd> fta, let me build you a special package for testing
<cnd> fta, actually, it does help some
<cnd> it kind of looks like a simple off by one error
<cnd> let me look back at the code again
<fta> chrisccoulson, confirmed, evo crash gone
<kenvandine> fta, that was from my fix in evolution-indicator?
<kenvandine> fta, ah, i read back... it is... great, thanks for confirming it fixed it
<fta> kenvandine, thanks for the fix :)
<chrisccoulson> b'ah, couchjs is broken *again*
<chrisccoulson> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<kenvandine> fta, i still don't know why it wasn't crashing here... but it was an obvious problem
<chrisccoulson> i think i'm in love with unity 2d
<cnd> fta, I've had to fix pkg-create-dbgsym to be able to create test packages for you
<cnd> sorry for the delay
<lifeless> cnd: what was wrong with it ?
<cnd> lifeless, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pkg-create-dbgsym/+bug/725274
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 725274 in pkg-create-dbgsym "pkg-create-dbgsym doesn't recognize linux-any architecture" [Undecided,New]
<lifeless> ah phew
<cnd> I've got a branch pushed, just doing the ffe stuff
<lifeless> i thought it might be related to the current incident with the builds farms
<cnd> actually, is an ffe needed for a bug fix?
<cnd> I don't think it is...
<cnd> if I need to upload a package to main, do I still subscribe ubuntu-sponsors?
<cnd> or do I subscribe some coredev specific team?
<fta> cnd, oh, that's why the deb is an arch all then.
<fta> it's weird
<cnd> fta: ?
<cnd> which deb is an all?
<fta> xserver-xorg-input-evdev-dev_2.6.0-1ubuntu6_all.deb
<fta> _all
<micahg> cnd: are you asking WRT feature freeze?
<cnd> fta, that's just the dev package
<cnd> not the real one
<fta> oh
<cnd> micahg, it's a bug fix to pkg-create-dbgsym
<micahg> cnd: bug fixes are fine after feature freeze except when frozen for a milestone or past final freeze
<cnd> micahg, thanks
<fta> n-m, wrong copy/paste
<micahg> cnd: and in those cases, you can ask the release team if you think it's urgent
<fta> hm, found a regression in unity
<fta> mplayer in fullscreen mode no longer accepts keyboard actions
<cnd> fta, it doesn't help that you're on i386 either :)
<cnd> I had to go find a build resource to get you test packages
<cnd> I'm getting there though...
<cnd> fta, please install the two evdev packages at http://people.canonical.com/~cndougla/utouch/
<cnd> then do the valgrind dance
<cnd> and attach the output to the bug again
<cnd> thanks!
<fta> cnd, ok, will do
<cnd> fta, thanks for the logs, it does look like my patches are causing stack corruption
<fta> cnd, ok, do you have enough info now?
<cnd> fta, I think so
<fta> good
<fta> on my side, i had some fun controlling my desktop from my android tablet ;)
<cnd> fta, I think I know what's wrong
<cnd> I'll try to spin a new package for you
<fta> it's getting late here (paris)
<cnd> fta, ahh, I'll follow up on the bug report
<cnd> you can test later
<cnd> thanks for your help today though!
<fta> sure, thanks
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-02-26
<thesheff17> has anyone ever installed office2003/2007 with wine and get it to work?
<Ampelbein> thesheff17: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=10 (for word) and similar pages for the other parts will tell you.
<thesheff17> Ampelbein: thx I will check it out
<adlr> Hi folks, I have a couple questions about uTouch. I'm not sure if this is the proper IRC channel, or if anyone here has familiarity?
<bryce_> adlr, you want cnd (who's probably off for the weekend)
<adlr> bryce_: thanks, i'll try back on Monday
<michaelfavia> how do you install gnome-shell form this repo ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<michaelfavia> i have an unresolved dependency
<michaelfavia> gnome-shell: Depends: gir1.2-upowerglib-1.0 which is a virtual package
<cnd> adlr, I'm off, but you can find us in #ubuntu-touch
<cnd> there's often people poking in and out, even on weekends
<sistem_error> :-D
<hyperair> hi. is there some mechanism for preventing the newly included resize handles from appearing on fullscreen windows?
<kklimonda> hyperair: something like gtk_window_set_has_resize_grip ?
<hyperair> kklimonda: ooh okay, thanks
<hyperair> kklimonda: but isn't it a bug to have it appear on fullscreen windows by default?
<hyperair> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=643360
<hyperair> we have a bug.
<ubot2> Gnome bug 643360 in User Interface ""Now Playing" has a window resize handle in fullscreen mode" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<kklimonda> good question, gnome-terminal doesn't have this problem so it does sound like a bug.. right :)
<hyperair> hmm
<hyperair> i reckon gnome-terminal would disable the resize grips by default, right?
<hyperair> or do those resize grips appear anyway?
 * hyperair isn't running natty
<kklimonda> thy appear when gnome-terminal isn't full screen
<kklimonda> and disappear when you press F11
<hyperair> i see.
<hyperair> hmm
<kklimonda> oh, now that I have you here - any idea why would banshee use much more cpu than rhythmbox when playing the same file?
<kklimonda> I can't really debug it right now as banshee broke for me completely in natty after clean install.
<kklimonda> (much more being like twice as much)
<hyperair> hmm that's weird.
<hyperair> it could be running something in the background
<hyperair> otherwise it just uses gstreamer and the cpu usage should only stem from there..
<kklimonda> that's why I'm surprised
<JackyAlcine> Hey guys, how would I properly redirect someone to launchpad to place a bug for my app?
<kklimonda> I can't really check it right now - I get lots of warnings like: http://pastebin.com/RMYGhQSD
<hyperair> kklimonda: right, it's completely broken in 1.9.3. i just uploaded 1.9.4 though. could you test that?
<kklimonda> sure
<kklimonda> JackyAlcine: what do you mean by "redirect"?
<kklimonda> hyperair: ah, builders are still in the manual mode :/
<kklimonda> I'll build it locally
<hyperair> kklimonda: right. what happened exactly?
<hyperair> i read the mail, but i don't get what actually happened
<hyperair> why was sudo used in a build?
<hyperair> and how did that warp permissions?
<JackyAlcine> kklimonda: I got it, thanks.
<kklimonda> hyperair: somehow upgrading sudo (afaik part of the hardy->upgrade) resulted in changing the default umask to 0077 which resulted in packages building with wrong permissions.
<hyperair> kklimonda: ah, i see. that sucks.
<kklimonda> indeed, there were around 1000 packages that failed to build because of that with really weird error
<hyperair> ouch
<hyperair> kklimonda: could you check if totem has the resize grip issue, by the way?
<kklimonda> hyperair: it doesn't
<hyperair> okay
<hyperair> lemme just look at totem's code
<kklimonda> I don't think there is anything in the totem code - Gtk+ itself should hide the resize grip when window is set to full screen - unless Banshee uses some magic to do that it should just work.
<hyperair> how weird =\
<kklimonda> totem only hides the resize grip when it is maximized
<RoAkSoAx> hi guys I was wondering how can I disable compiz in Unity?
<kklimonda> RoAkSoAx: Unity is based on compiz, you can't really disable it. You can launch Unity 2D instead.
<RoAkSoAx> kklimonda: yeah I actually ment disable compiz in 11.04, but already did it, just had to use the No effect option at login
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-02-27
<JackyAlcine> So I'm reading about Wayland and Natty, is it as great as they claim? No tearing?
<lifeless> not yet :) early days still
<JackyAlcine> I'm curious; I want to get int some hardcore soon, after I harness GTK+
<ricotz> Sweetshark, hello :-), are you going to add libreoffice packages for lucid to the ppa as well?
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-02-20
<jasoncwarner_> hey RAOF I just finished updating my other nvidia system to precise and I get the bad screen scramble on that one as well.
<jasoncwarner_> wondering if it is every nvdia system?
<jasoncwarner_> bryceh: ^^
<RAOF> Quite possibly.
<jasoncwarner_> can we check with tseliot to see if nvidia has a fix coming?
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, certainly; I'll send him a note
<jasoncwarner_> bryceh RAOF in the meantime, anything we can do? (I think, RAOF, you were going to look into it? )
<RAOF> Yeah.
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, btw, on some systems I did fresh reinstalls a few weeks ago, I notice banshee is still the default music player; are we still going to switch to rhythmbox?  (or did I miss it?)
<RAOF> Going code diving.
<jasoncwarner_> bryceh: yes we are, I'll check with seb128 and pitti on that ^^
<jasoncwarner_> thanks, bryceh  :)
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, sorry, got called away to bake cookies for santa
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, anyway, I've been running rhythmbox for a bit, and have had a few crashes.  It may need a bit of stabilization work
<bryceh> (which I guess is a bit ironic...)
<jasoncwarner_> bryceh: yeah..I've been digging in there myself lately...are your crashes bugs in LP?
<RAOF> Oh, my.  That's rather inconvenient!
<RAOF> It's possible to push a window outside the area accessible by the pointer.
<jasoncwarner_> RAOF: and you can't get it back? that seems like a bad bug :/ have you filed that? we can add that to didrocks list of 'gotta fix' bugs ;)
<RAOF> Actually, it seems like I can get it back.
<RAOF> I wonder if I can make it go *all* the way out...
<InTrouble> anyone know how to get more details on this? http://i.imgur.com/hgAo4.png
<RAOF> Hm.  I can't seem to get it to do that again.
<RAOF> Bah!
<Pikkachu> someone? :'-(
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, apport doesn't seem to be catching the rb bugs I've hit, however I do see there's several dozen segfault bugs in LP for precise
<TheMuso> I am officially sick of the HUD getting in my way already. I should have to hold my alt key down for longer so I don't trigger the HUD popping up. Tne vast majority of commands I perform on the keyboard outside of orca depend on a quick tap of alt...
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, but since we're definitely moving, I'll put some more effort into chasing down the bugs I've seen
<TheMuso> s/should/shouldn't/
<bryceh> TheMuso, :-/  sympathies
<TheMuso> Yeah, just ranting, I am sure the trigger will be refined somewhat.
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, hmm poking around a bit, I see reports of corruption after login until unity reported against lightdm, unity-greeter, and several X packages.  Half the reporters have nvidia, the others are a mix of fglrx, radeon, and intel
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, so... thinking maybe this is not an nvidia bug, but a regression somewhere else in our stack
 * ajmitch should 'me too' one of those bugs (using ardeon)
<bryceh> bugs #934003, #932324, #933322, #936295, #931967
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 934003 in unity-greeter "login screen reproduced many times" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/934003
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 932324 in unity-greeter "Graphical corruption during login procedure" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/932324
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 933322 in lightdm "LightDM graphic corruption with ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/933322
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 936295 in fglrx-installer "ugly screen after login" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/936295
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 931967 in nvidia-graphics-drivers "Corrupted graphics after the login until the unity launcher appears" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/931967
<bryceh> possibly those are all dupes with the same root cause
<bryceh> (and there's probably more dupes, this was just a quick scan)
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, I'll hold off on notifying tseliot until we're more certain.  I'm off tomorrow (monday) for president's day but will explore further tuesday if someone hasn't already fixed it
<bryceh> fwiw, I'm not reproducing it on -intel
<RAOF> bryceh, jasoncwarner_: There are a couple of ways you can get corruption on login; one is on modeset, after the display is up but before something has been drawn to the new framebuffer (what I'm looking into), and the other is initialising the composite overlay window, which happens during compiz startup.
<RAOF> The latter problem has a general solution which smspilla1 has worked on, but I don't believe has implemented.
<superm1> hey folks.  this multimonitor stuff where my mouse gets stuck between monitors with precise unity - is there going to be a way to turn down the sensitivity?  I move between monitors all the time, and very rarely need to stop at the unity bar in the middle.
<RAOF> superm1: Go to appearance.
<RAOF> There's already a slider.
<RAOF> superm1: Also, please pull barrier-test from ppa:raof/help-jason, run it, and pastebin the output :)
<RAOF> After running your pointer against the barrier at varying speeds :)
<superm1> RAOF: the slider only seemed to effect how quickly the launcher in the middle came up, but the mouse still gets stuck between at both extremes of that sensitivity slider.  it's worst when i'm in a high memory usage and the computer starts swapping while it tries to show that launcher from the middle.  will fetch this barrier test thing from your ppa though and run it
<RAOF> superm1: Ah, ok.  There are two knobs that it's possible to twiddle; I didn't know which knob that slider twiddled.
<RAOF> You'll want to run it as “barrier-test 200 20000” or something - that'll make a vertical barrier at x=200 that's nearly impenetrable, and then spit out information about what's happening when you hit that barrier.
<superm1> RAOF: http://paste.ubuntu.com/849532/
<RAOF> superm1: Huh.  What's your input device?
<superm1> USB mouse, logitech mx510
<RAOF> Ah.  Which would be why we don't have either resolution or range information.
<RAOF> Oh, no.  You're not running the right X server :)
<superm1> the "right" X server?
<RAOF> There's a newer xserver in that PPA.
<superm1> oh.  ok i'll fetch that and restart lightdm.
<RAOF> It sends some extra information on the barrier events, which is why a bunch of those numbers are 0s, and it then dies with a segfault ;)
<RAOF> Ta.
<Sarvatt> RAOF: whats this i hear about newer barrier patches?
<RAOF> Sarvatt: Trying to work out what particular property is the right one to gate on.
<RAOF> Sarvatt: You can find them in ppa:raof/help-jason; sending some raw motion stuff.
<Sarvatt> walruses galoshers and fancying indeed!
<Sarvatt> here i am refreshing your old crap to work with xserver master like an idiot when you're changing it all :)
<RAOF> :)
<RAOF> Once we've got a better idea of what particular bit of input state we should be thresholding on I'll do a proper patch series refresh; it's also a protocol change.
<Sarvatt> there have been a lot of complaints about the barrier implementation with multimonitor now
<RAOF> Yeah.  We do need better threshold data.  I rather like the autohiding launchers, though; I'd like to improve it so that it works well, rather than dump it.
<Sarvatt> RAOF: just to be sure, you arent planning on bumping the major/min xfixes version right?
<Sarvatt> i mean we can ensure things go right in the ubuntu archive and 6.0 was never upstream
<RAOF> I'm still hoping to upstream this sensibly (once we've discovered exactly how it should work).
<RAOF> Failing that, I'll need to rework it into a locally-bit.
<superm1> RAOF: http://paste.ubuntu.com/849556/
<superm1> i tried a variety of speeds to hit the invisible barrier at.  is that about what you're looking for ?
<RAOF> superm1: Thanks, yes.
<RAOF> superm1: Oh!  You get resolution data off that mouse!
<superm1> is that a good thing?
<RAOF> Well, it's a bit unexpected.
<RAOF> What is the first couple of lines of “xinput test-xi2 9”'s output?
<RAOF> My USB mouse says it's got a resolution of 1/m, which is nonsense.  Yours would appear to be giving an actual reasonable resolution value.
<RAOF> (You'll want to quit the window that pops up pretty quickly; it'll be spewing raw events to the terminal and they're not interesting at the moment ☺)
<superm1> RAOF: http://paste.ubuntu.com/849564/
<RAOF> Oh, no.  No resolution information, just me misreading my tool's output :)
<superm1> i seem to recall way back when this mouse was supposed to be able to have a high resolution that it could resolve compared to other mice on the market though
<superm1> and had some sort of on the fly DPI changing or something
<RAOF> Yeah, mice can differ in resolution.
<RAOF> One would hope that'd result in seeing more events rather than seeing the same number of events/unit time but with a greater distance.
<superm1> yeah that would sound sensible
<superm1> so in the interim until you guys have this barrier stuff figured out to not be annoying, i'm guessing this 'edge stop velocity' is the thing i'll want to tweak in ccsm to not let it get in my way
<RAOF> Yes.
<RAOF> Looking at the code, that's the one you're after.
<superm1> great, thanks!
<RAOF> I presume the other one is edge_responsiveness?
<superm1> yeah i think so, just need to be careful with some of these.  it seems if i turn velocity down too much, i can't even get my left most launcher to come up
<superm1> maybe a happy medium for this problem would be when the launcher isn't set to auto-hide don't do any of this business stopping in the middle.  only when it's on autohide does it really make sense to let it stop there to catch the middle launcher
<RAOF> Yeah.
<RAOF> Although the barrier is still a *bit* useful in that it makes it easier to hit the launcher.
<superm1> i guess it depends on how much you find yourself using that middle launcher.  i've been using unity from oneiric for long enough that i've developed habits to always go the left of both of my screens for apps that I need to unbreak to see
<smspilla1> RAOF: not implemented because it would break all the other window managers ;-)
<RAOF> smspillaz: Pfft!
<smspillaz> it was a nice idea though. Made doing compiz restarts far less of an eyesort
<smspillaz> *eyesore
<smspillaz> RAOF: also comes with the added benefit of not having gnome-terminal destroy and recreate its window all the time
<RAOF> It does that?  Why?
<smspillaz> you don't want to know why
<smspillaz> RAOF: have you ever noticed that when you restart compiz, all of your gnome-terminal windows fly to the top right hand corner of the screen and every other window stays in the correct position ?
<RAOF> Actually, yes.
<RAOF> Now that you mention it!
<smspillaz> so that's gnome-terminal going
<smspillaz> "oh hey I'm not composited"
<smspillaz> "damn my visual info changed"
<smspillaz> "oh well, looks like I'll have to destroy my window"
<smspillaz> "hey I'm back!"
<smspillaz> "what, I'm composited again?"
<smspillaz> "oh fun, let me go destroy my window and re-create it for you"
<smspillaz> RAOF: you don't know how awesome it is
<smspillaz> to be able to restart compiz and
<smspillaz> not have all of your terminals go to 0,0
<smspillaz> and I had to rewrite part of the compositing engine to do that
<smspillaz> true story!
<smspillaz> (incidentally, that was a side effect)
<RAOF> :)
<RAOF> Well, now to see if this doesn't kill modesetting!
<smspillaz> hey didrocks
<didrocks> good morning
<didrocks> hey smspillaz :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: how was your week-end?
<smspillaz> didrocks: ok
<smspillaz> didrocks: my friend just moved into a new house, helping her move in
<smspillaz> involved mostly assembling ikea furniture XD
<didrocks> smspillaz: heh, I think we all went that path :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: my house is mostly ikea*ed* ;)
<smspillaz> its so cheap!
<didrocks> heh, indeed :)
<Sweetshark> g'mooorning!
<Sweetshark> pitti: im uploading 3.5.0-1ubuntu1 to chinstrap right now ...
<micahg> Sweetshark: he's off today, you might want to ask someone else
<Sweetshark> micahg: ah, right.
<micahg> Sweetshark: I'm piloting later today, let me know if you don't find someone
<Sweetshark> micahg: will do
<Sweetshark> ill try to grep seb once he comes online
<Sweetshark> micahg: thx for the hint
<RAOF> Huh.  Why is unity-greater in /usr/sbin?  Under what circumstances would a user that isn't lightdm ever want to run it?
<czajkowski> Aloha
<didrocks> smspillaz: oh btw, I wanted to ask you, did you get a change to look at this "primary"/"control" thing?
<didrocks> RAOF: yeah, I told robert/agateau I didn't agree with this
<didrocks> hey czajkowski
<didrocks> morning Sweetshark :)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, have you noticed compiz locking up a lot since last week?
<chrisccoulson> hello btw :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: hey hey ;) oh no, it's stalled and you have to kill it?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, yeah, it's happening several times per day. i thought it was X locking up, but sometimes i can recover it by killing compiz
<chrisccoulson> although, sometimes i just have to restart
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: hum, I have Xorg locking up for quite few monthes, but it's a little better started recently
<seb128> hey
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: do you see a lot of disk activity when it happens?
<didrocks> salut seb128
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, no, nothing happening at all
<seb128> hey didrocks, chrisccoulson, how are you?
<seb128> no locking here
<chrisccoulson> it happens normally when the screen is locked, or i hit the barrier between my 2 screens
<seb128> didrocks, you didn't agree with what?
<chrisccoulson> although it could be 2 different issues i guess
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128
<chrisccoulson> i'm good thanks, how are you?
<seb128> I'm good I think thanks
<seb128> let's wait to finish my coffee to be sure :p
<didrocks> seb128: RAOF | Huh.  Why is unity-greater in /usr/sbin?  Under what circumstances would a user that isn't lightdm ever want to run it?
<didrocks> seb128: I'm fine, thanks, and you?
<seb128> didrocks, I'm good thanks
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: interesting, if you can ensure that's related or not to the barrier thing
<seb128> RAOF, didrocks: yeah, greeters should be in libexecdir imho
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: maybe trying to run unity-2d for a while can help ensuring it's the cause as well
<didrocks> seb128: agreed ;)
<czajkowski> chrisccoulson: compiz crashed all weekend long for me :/ seems to be behaving this morning so far
<didrocks> czajkowski: did you report the crash?
<czajkowski> didrocks: couldnt something else crashed and laptop wound up locking :/
<didrocks> czajkowski: not sure, you should look at your /var/crash/ if you get some stacktrace
<czajkowski> will do, trying to get my terminal to stop going transparant today when I hit enter
<czajkowski> didrocks: cheers
 * czajkowski gets odd bugs :/
<Sweetshark> seb128: Dont you love the smell of a libreoffice upload in the morning? There is a package ready and waiting on chinstrap.
<didrocks> I think seb128 is rather on his coffee smell right now :)
<seb128> dealing with post w.e emails and some updates I started on friday
<Sweetshark> didrocks: I saw you are on the list of sponsors too.
 * Sweetshark stares at didrocks.
<seb128> but yeah, seems didrocks voluntereed :p
<didrocks> Sweetshark: it's a lie, don't believe it! :)
<Sweetshark> *hrhr*
<didrocks> seb128: still on emails as well, let's see who will finish first :)
<seb128> is that just a debsign and dput for you?
<didrocks> if it's a build to do, I guess it won't be possible, but just signing the package and pushing is fine
<didrocks> (and probably quicker for me than for seb128's)
<seb128> didrocks, ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: stop having stone age connexion :)
 * seb128 knock rocks together to do some fire so the coffee warms
<didrocks> :)
<Sweetshark> didrocks, seb128: the package was build just fine in a local pbuilder, if that was the question (2h10min for the binary package in case anyone is wondering)
<rye> kernel is building faster than an office package...
<micahg> IIRC they're both about 15M lines of code :P
<Sweetshark> micahg: yes, but the kernel is in a parsable language and not in C++ ...
<Sweetshark> also the 2h10min is cheating as it is with ccache, otherwise it would be much longer. but quite a lot of time is spend on building l10n (which isnt helped by ccache) and packing (like the 490MB debug package -- after xz compression)
<didrocks> in a minute, my mobile phone provider should switch :)
<seb128> Sweetshark, I guess the question is rather "what do we need to do to sponsor the upload"? does it involve doing a testbuild? or just debsigning the .changes.dsc and dput?
<seb128> bah
<seb128> Sweetshark, I guess the question is rather "what do we need to do to sponsor the upload"? does it involve doing a testbuild? or just debsigning the .changes.dsc and dput?
<seb128> i.e give some details on what you need, only pitti is used to that I think ;-)
<Sweetshark> seb128: pitti uploaded directly without a testbuild after a casual check of the debdiff.
<seb128> ok
<seb128> didrocks, ^ can you just get it, design and dput?
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, will get to it in 10 minutes
<seb128> thanks
<Sweetshark> although the debdiff will be too large in this case to make sense of it without reading the commit log, I assume. So just checking the changelog should do.
<seb128> or just trust you and know where to find you if it breaks ;-)
<didrocks> Sweetshark: will do, it's in your ~ on chinstrap?
<didrocks> yeah, we know where you live!
<Sweetshark> didrocks: /home/bjoern
<didrocks> thanks :)
<Sweetshark> didrocks: well, I have got some ~12 hours to run away if you upload now until the package finishes on the buildd ...
<chrisccoulson_> yay! i finally found the USB cable for my phone
<chrisccoulson_> i can charge it now :)
<asac> hello ... getting quite a few crashes of X on my X220 ... still using pcie_aspm=force
<asac> but doubt thats the reason, no?
<smspillaz> didrocks: I did, but I can't seem to be able to force it to control in ccsm
<smspillaz> didrocks: might need to do it in lcc
<didrocks> smspillaz: yeah, I think it's needed as gnome-control-center will set "primary" in gconf
<didrocks> smspillaz: can you do that in a day or two? that will enable me to change the keybindings by default for meeting design requirement
<rye> ah, re:keybindings - is it ok that unity2d now uses Alt+F10 for global menu and unity uses F10?
<seb128> didrocks, smspillaz: hey, is that wanted that the wm controls have tooltips in the current compiz? that was dropped before no?
<didrocks> yeah, it comes from the merge from unity-w-d to gtk-w-d and my patch to remove them that I did in lucid was dropped
<didrocks> let's see if smspillaz can do it upstream directly
<didrocks> rye: hum, not sure what the right one is. On #ubuntu-unity, please ping JohnLea to have a design answer on what the right one is :)
<smspillaz> didrocks: yeah I'll upstream it
<smspillaz> didrocks: please file a bug
<didrocks> seb128: care do to that? ^
<seb128> didrocks, can do
<didrocks> thanks :)
<seb128> yw
 * Sweetshark is off for lunch and some tax office interaction ...
<mhr3> davmor2, ping, can i talk to you about some details of software center?
<mhr3> davmor2, not really sure you're the right person to talk to?
<davmor2> mhr3: you can try or you can ask on #software-center where there are some devs
<mhr3> davmor2, k, thx
<rye> by the way, lazy question - if unity does not present me with an option to hibernate my machine, (well, rightfully - forcing the machine to do hibernate causes it to fail to resume), where should I look at?
<smspillaz> didrocks: seb128: random gconf question
<smspillaz> if you do gconf_client_get_* on a key that doesn't exist, does it set the GError you pass? or does it just silently return a default value
<didrocks> smspillaz: you get the GError
<didrocks> smspillaz: and IIRC, it returns NULL
<smspillaz> hmm, well I get zero, bu anyways
<desrt> seb128: bad things are happening here :)
<seb128> desrt, here on IRC? or here hackfest?
<seb128> desrt, hey btw
<desrt> cnd is asking GTK to introduce experimental symbols that apps can use but will disappear in the next release with no soname bump
<seb128> lol
<seb128> he's going to make friends
<desrt> enabled by an optional compile-time flag that he expects ubuntu will use
<desrt> i told him we will call it --make-seb128-cry and asked him if he thinks it will go over well :)
<seb128> lol
<smspillaz> desrt: just pass everything through gpointer
<smspillaz> make up functions and pass all their arguments that way and call them with ffi
<smspillaz> nobody will notice :)
<seb128> desrt, how is the hackfest otherwise?
<desrt> not the greatest
<desrt> but getting some good work done still
<didrocks> FAIL: more than one hour for debuild -S on libro… forgot to add -sa
<m4n1sh> didrocks: alm is a part of iso seed?
<didrocks> m4n1sh: I added it to the desktop one, indeed, why?
<m4n1sh> ah. om26er was asking on twitter. https://twitter.com/#!/om26er/status/171563218882404353
<m4n1sh> I thought it wasnt added
<didrocks> not sure the metapackage was regenerated though (as we tend to not do it for every change), right now, my machine is kind of world of pain with the libroffice debuild -S, will check afterward
<didrocks> m4n1sh: btw, release this week to fix the i18n issue and gtk warnings?
<m4n1sh> yes
<m4n1sh> i18n done
<m4n1sh> and gtk warning done
<m4n1sh> the diagnostics is pending
<didrocks> great :)
<m4n1sh> I have asked ev to atleast seperate the code
<didrocks> ok
<m4n1sh> so that i can do it, but he is busy now
<didrocks> keep me posted
<m4n1sh> yeah
<m4n1sh> worst case will release it without diagnostics
<didrocks> indeed, let's plan on Wednesday, agreed?
<m4n1sh> done :)
<Beret> hi all
<cr3> pitti: hi there, as mentionned recently, could we now replace checkbox-gtk with checkbox-qt in the precise desktop image?
<seb128> cr3, hey, he's off today (just so you don't wait for a reply)
<cr3> seb128: thanks, when I requested this originally, he said you might be a good person to talk to as well :)
<pgraner> Sarvatt, added the output that you wanted with that wacom tablet bug, let me know if you need anything else
<pgraner> Sarvatt, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/934445
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 934445 in gnome-settings-daemon "gnome-settings-daemon 3.3.5 crashed with SIGABRT in g_assertion_message() when my Wacom Bamboo 2FG 4x5 is plugged in" [High,Triaged]
<seb128> cr3, is there any depends to it which is not on the CD yet? like bindings or something?
<seb128> mdeslaur, hey
<seb128> mdeslaur, do you know about apparmor profiles? ;-)
<mdeslaur> seb128: that depends ;)
<mdeslaur> seb128: what's up?
<seb128> mdeslaur, I wanted to add nautilus-sendto to the evince one
<seb128> but I'm not sure how I'm supposed to do it, I figured I would copy what is done for other binaries allow but..
<seb128>   /usr/bin/nautilus Cx -> sanitized_helper,
<seb128>   /usr/bin/gedit ixr,
<seb128>   /usr/bin/bug-buddy px,
<seb128>  
<seb128> seems there is different "styles" of allowing a binary to be run :p
<seb128> do you know which one should be used for i.e nautilus-sendto? ;-)
<mdeslaur> seb128: can it wait until tomorrow? jdstrand will know which abstraction is the best one to add that
<seb128> mdeslaur, sure
<mdeslaur> seb128: I could guess, but he may want to get it put in somewhere else, since it can be used by more than just evince
<seb128> ok, no hurry, I will ping him tomorrow
<mdeslaur> seb128: ok, thanks
<mdeslaur> seb128: he'll probably want to put it in /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/ubuntu-email
<seb128> mdeslaur, that would make sense
<cr3> seb128: sory for the lag, there shouldn't be any depends which are not on the CD yet. you're probably thinking python-qt, from the name checkbox-qt, but the interface is actually written in C++ so it only depends on libqt
<seb128> cr3, ok good, I think it should be fine to switch then
<seb128> cr3, and yes, I was wondering about that, ubuntuone is trying to get python-qt on the CD but they are hitting a space limit issue
<cr3> seb128: I'll consult with my crew to see how we should handle the upgrade from Oneiric to Precise, ie whether they want people to keep checkbox-gtk or have the package upgrade to checkbox-qt
<seb128> cr3, thanks
<cr3> seb128: indeed, we suspect it wouldn't be possible so we chose C++ rather than take the risk
<seb128> cr3, do you plan to keep both version or is the gtk one deprecated?
<cr3> seb128: both versions will remain in the archive for the foreseeable future
<seb128> didrocks, ^ btw you are probably the one here who knows best about checkbox, if you have an opinion about the topic, just checking with you ;-)
 * didrocks backlogs
<cr3> seb128: so checkbox-gtk won't be deprecated, otherwise the upgrade behavior would've been obvious :)
<didrocks> well, for unity-checkbox, we will still go with the current checkbox-gtk one as our patches aren't merged upstream and not rewritten for the Qt binding for the cycle
<didrocks> so I have no strong opinion, last time I tried trunk, the ui was really rough, but I think it changed :)
<czajkowski> didrocks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/937031  it's ben crashing mostof today, finally got to report the crash
<ubot2`> czajkowski: Error: <Bugtracker.plugin.Launchpad instance at 0xa5ae8cc> bug 937031 not found
<seb128> czajkowski, can you make the bug public?
<cr3> didrocks: checkbox-gtk will still be around, so this shouldn't affect unity-checkbox
<czajkowski> seb128: can do
<cr3> didrocks: as for the rough interface, it'll get better :)
<czajkowski> seb128: done
<seb128> czajkowski, thanks
<seb128> oh
<seb128> czajkowski, that's bug #926379
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 926379 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in intel_miptree_release()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/926379
<czajkowski> bah why didnt it show me the duplicate :/
<seb128> czajkowski, not sure if that's intel driver or nux issues, I Cced bryceh and RAOF on it earlier
<didrocks> cr3: well, ui freeze is thursday, just telling :)
<seb128> czajkowski, don't worry, the retracer should dup it
<czajkowski> seb128: thanks
<cr3> didrocks: we might need an exception at some point then, but most of the moving parts are there so I don't suspect anything major. for example, I don't think strings will change.
<jbicha> hmm, gnome-themes-standard just rewrote the accessibility themes, which makes the appearance worse for System Settings & Software Center
<bryceh> seb128, mesa.
<seb128> bryceh, hi
<bryceh> seb128, hi
<seb128> bryceh, oh ok, do you know if it's tracked and who should be pinged about it?
<seb128> bryceh, it seems to hit quite some users
<seb128> jbicha, is that work in progress? I guess they care about system settings and will fix it...?
<bryceh> seb128, first I've heard of it, but probably due to recent mesa 8.0 update or something.
<bryceh> seb128, I'll forward it upstream when I'm back at work tomorrow.
<seb128> bryceh, oh right, U.S holiday, enjoy ;-)
<bryceh> unity-2d would be the obvious workaround  here
<bryceh> seb128, meanwhile, would be nice to have steps to repro
<seb128> right
<seb128> czajkowski, ^ do you have steps to trigger that unity segfault?
<seb128> bryceh, czajkowski get it quite often it seems so she might be able to help there
<czajkowski> bryceh: alt tab through applications fast
<czajkowski> vlc thunderbird, 2 terminals and 2 chromes out
<czajkowski> seems to make  it have a hissy fit
<bryceh> alright, yeah tabbing's a pretty standard stress test for some reason
<czajkowski> bryceh: also happens when in the middle of an update and alt tabbing brings the one conf  error upa tthe same time
<bryceh> eesh, that must have sucked
<bryceh> well, good news is there's good backtraces here.
<jbicha> seb128: the system settings theme change hurts Ubuntu more, before: http://imagebin.org/199839 after: http://imagebin.org/199840
<jbicha> on the other hand, I also see that it breaks gnome-terminal's "Use colors from system theme", the terminal is black text on black background :(
<bryceh> hmm, although  the mesa code where this is failing hasn't changed in years; it could be something higher up in mesa or even compiz that is the real trigger.  interesting.
<seb128> jbicha, well I guess we will not to fix it
<Daviey> Hey, has anyone else noticed a sketchy multitouch mousepad this week?  left click keeps hilighting text.. middle often doesn't work?
<jbicha> desrt: do you know why GNOME Shell 3.3.5 on Ubuntu shows both the embedded-in-top-bar appmenu and the fallback embedded-in-app appmenu?
<seb128> jbicha, it shouldn't show the embedded menu
<seb128> oh
<seb128> jbicha, we don't have 3.3
<seb128> jbicha, that's because of gnome-settings-daemon, I patched it to not disable in app menus xsettings since we have g-s 3.2
<seb128> jbicha, basically you need to rewrite90_set_gmenus_xsettings.patch
<czajkowski> seb128: have you seen antying like where you download a .deb file and try to open it with the sw center, only to see the center open and close fast but never install the .deb
<seb128> czajkowski, no, maybe the #software-center guys know better
<czajkowski> thanks
<jbicha> seb128: ok thanks, also I filed https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=670474
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 670474 in HighContrast and LowContrast "High Contrast 3.3.90 (rewrite) breaks gnome-terminal, other apps" [Critical,Unconfirmed]
<seb128> jbicha, ok
<didrocks> time for dinner!
 * didrocks waves good evening
<cr3> seb128: since didrocks doesn't seem to be adverse to replacing checkbox-gtk with checkbox-qt on the desktop image, is there anything I need to do?
<seb128> cr3, could you open a bug requesting the change? it's a feature freeze exception, I will discuss it with pitti tomorrow but I think it should be fine
<cr3> seb128: a bug against the ubuntu project? shall I subscribe both you and pitti?
<seb128> cr3, open it against checkbox (ubuntu) and subscribe ubuntu-release
<seb128> give the number here as well
<seb128> we will sort it tomorrow
<cr3> seb128: will do, thanks!
<micahg> seb128: I was wondering, do you still want the desktop branch for gimp?
<micahg> the Vcs-Bzr isn't in the current version in precise
<seb128> micahg, it's one revision behind by mistake
<micahg> I fixed that last week :)
<seb128> micahg, but I don't care much either way, do you want to do an upload?
<micahg> yeah, I have access, so that's not an issue
<micahg> was just wondering if it was still useful to have
<seb128> we don't actively maintain it so I'm fine dropping the vcs
<seb128> not so much no
<micahg> ok, thanks
<seb128> micahg, do you plan an upload? still asking because there is a new version in Debian and I've a patch I want to add as well
<micahg> ah, yes, I wanted to merge the version from Debian (after getting an FFe)
<micahg> but feel free to do it if you like
<seb128> micahg, ok great, I will just push my patch to the vcs
<micahg> which VCS?
<seb128> good point
<micahg> it's still on the xubuntu image, so that's why I have an interest in it
<seb128> micahg, can you include a patch in your update? ;-)
<micahg> seb128: sure, do you have a bug or somewhere for me to grab it?
<seb128> micahg, bug #680521 : http://git.gnome.org/browse/gimp/commit/?id=bdc3f7e7e0495b599a712c917d6ab17f05f92164
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 680521 in gimp "GIMP: Embed page setup dialog functionality in the print dialog" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/680521
<seb128> micahg, I've tested the patch here, I got it running for a few days
<seb128> micahg, so it's just a matter to add it to the serie, thanks!
<micahg> ok, great, thanks
<seb128> mdeslaur, hey
<seb128> mdeslaur, so seahorse-nautilus
<mdeslaur> seb128: hi!
<seb128> tool/seahorse-secure-buffer.c: LGPL (v2.1 or later) (with incorrect FSF address)
<seb128> or debian/copyright state only GPL
<mdeslaur> oh, drat :)
<seb128> needs to be updated
<seb128> (yeah, hate copyright files)
<micahg> actually, looks like gimp doesn't need an FFe
<mdeslaur> seb128: did you use something to scan the copyright files?
<seb128> mdeslaur, licensecheck * -r
<seb128> micahg, it's a bug fix version?
<mdeslaur> seb128: ah! nice
<micahg> appears so from the NEWS file
<seb128> micahg, great
<seb128> micahg, don't forgot to drop the vcs line from the control btw
<seb128> micahg, I will delete the vcs from launchpad to avoid confusion
<mdeslaur> seb128: can I use the same version number when I upload, or do I need to bump it?
<micahg> seb128: you can just mark as abandoned (it won't show up by default, but is recoverable later if you want it)
<seb128> micahg, oh ok, great
<seb128> mdeslaur, you can reuse the same version
<micahg> actually,  623045 - script-fu: make server IPv6 aware looks like it might be a feature :), I"ll just ask for it to be safe
<seb128> mdeslaur, I rejected this one
<seb128> mdeslaur, out of the stupid copyright thing it looks fine, just fix that and I will ack it
<mdeslaur> seb128: cool, thanks...I'll upload it in a couple of minutes
<mdeslaur> seb128: ok, uploaded
<seb128> mdeslaur, NEWed
<mdeslaur> seb128: thanks!
<seb128> yw ;-)
<pitti> bryceh: default music player where? we install RB by default now
<desrt> seb128: good evening
<seb128> desrt, hey
<desrt> seb128: i think you're overworked
<seb128> desrt, did I screw something due to that? ;-)
<desrt> no.  i just see you're online at all hours
<desrt> and i no longer believe the tennis excuse :)
<seb128> desrt, and I don't complain, feature freeze and new GNOME weeks are busy times for sure but they are less busy times
<seb128> desrt, well new GNOME this week...
<seb128> and beta freeze
<seb128> so yeah, busy time :p
<seb128> should be better next week ;-)
<seb128> hard freeze and no GNOME
<desrt> ricotz and jbicha taking advantage of your new uploads yet?
<seb128> desrt, I guess so, jbicha was pinging you earlier about appmenus in gnome-shell 3.3.5
<desrt> oh.  interesting.
<desrt> i didn't see that
<seb128> desrt, which is my fault
<desrt> yes.  i was going to say that.
<desrt> well
<desrt> it's not strictly your fault for as long as the old shell version is in the distro
<desrt> but i guess you will see a new one before the release
<seb128> desrt, I distro patched the xsettings patch to not disable the menus because we still have,had the old gnome-shell
<seb128> right
<seb128> desrt, did you ever get to do that patch cleaning? you said at the rally you were going to do it for me ;-)
<desrt> i told you i wouldn't do it this cycle because it was unnecessary churn
<desrt> if you're inviting me to break some stuff... well.. it sounds fun, actually :)
<desrt> but i guess you probably want to see hud changes first :)
<desrt> and in any case, it's time to go home now.  ciao :)
<seb128> desrt, right
<seb128> desrt, 'night
<seb128> desrt, we might not speak about the same patch btw ;p
<seb128> desrt, I was speaking about the g-s-d one to set xsettings according to the session
<seb128> desrt, have fun, see you tomorrow
<DBO> why cant I get pay apps on precise?
<DBO> seb128, ^^
<seb128> DBO, likely because isv's don't target unstable distros?
<DBO> seb128, soooo I cant install software I paid for?
<seb128> DBO, well I guess you can use oneiric sources fine on precise
<DBO> gratzi
<DBO> seb128, so the new nvidia drivers break edge reveal
<DBO> seb128, Option "ConstrainCursor" "no" fixes it
<seb128> hum
<seb128> DBO, is there a bug report about that?
<DBO> seb128, uhm, no idea really
<DBO> people are probably just now waking up to the new driver
<seb128> DBO, would be worth recording the issue, do you know what needs to be fixed? unity? xorg? the driver?
<seb128> robert_ancell, hey
<robert_ancell> seb128, hello
<seb128> robert_ancell, how are you?
<DBO> seb128, ultimately I think the driver is overstepping its boundaries here
<DBO> the driver is setting the mouse position
<DBO> which is frankly not its job
<robert_ancell> seb128, good
<seb128> hum, got disconnected
<seb128> if somebody wrote something for me please write it again, I disconnected for 10 minutes or so it seems
<TheMuso> c
<chrisccoulson> oh, man
<chrisccoulson> i'm so happy that i've just figured out the bug i've been looking at all day, just at the point where i thought i was going to have to start banging my head against a brick wall :)
<RAOF> :)
<robert_ancell> RAOF, do you know of any particular recent video corruption issues that might be causing bug 932324?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 932324 in unity-greeter "Graphical corruption during login procedure" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/932324
<RAOF> robert_ancell: No, I do not.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, I take it your hardware is happy with unity-greeter atm?
<RAOF> I've fired up an nvidia system, and that's not happy.
<RAOF> But intel is peachy.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, with just greeter or in general?
<RAOF> A little bit in general, but with the greeter in particular.
<RAOF> (It probably needs repaving; I messed around with the nvidia blob a little bit too cavalierly)
<robert_ancell> RAOF, I've only limited hardware here but everything is good for me, do you think it's greeter/driver/X issues?
<RAOF> I did notice that the cairo XLib surface doesn't seem to be using a RetainPermanent X connection, so if cairo is internally creating some necessary intermediaries it might explain the problem.
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-02-21
<smspillaz>  /join #bzr
<RAOF> :)
<RAOF> GggrrGIT!
<lifeless> RAOF: ohhai, are you a good person to talk to about unity theme bugs ?
<lifeless> RAOF: specifically bug 920746
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 920746 in unity "themes wonky - looks bad" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/920746
<RAOF> lifeless: No, not really.  Urgh, sympathies.  That looks really annoying.
<RAOF> Something would appear to have gone weird in your gnome-settings-daemon, though.
<RAOF> lifeless: Could you install dconf-tools and check out the org/gnome/settings-daemon/plugins tree?  Particularly xsettings?
<RAOF> (Oh, with dconf-editor)
<lifeless> RAOF: what things from there do you want to know ?
<RAOF> lifeless: If I disable the xsettings plugin I get something that looks a lot like what you've got.  Is the xsettings plugin enabled?
<lifeless> inactive, grayscale, nothing disabled, nothing enabled, medium hinting,  priority 2, rgb
<RAOF> Tick the button to activate it.
<lifeless> theme works
<lifeless> but I cannot move windows
<RAOF> Right.
<RAOF> Wait for compiz to finish its screaming hissy fit.
<lifeless> wow thats a long hissy fit
<RAOF> It's finished restarting after its crash?
<lifeless> I presume so
<lifeless> I can alt-tab now
<lifeless> sloppy-focus isn't anymore, but at least it looks nice ;)
<RAOF> :)
<lifeless> what other plugins should be on by default?
<RAOF> Everything.
<lifeless> hah
<lifeless> very very very much not the case
<RAOF> Are there any which are disabled?
<RAOF> Oh.  gconf is the only one of mine which is disabled.
<RAOF> And that's just a migrate-from-gconf thing, so it probably turns itself off.
<lifeless> background, clipboard, font, gconf, housekeeping, keybindings, keyboard, media-keys, mouse, print-notifications, smartcard, sound, wacom, xrandr
<lifeless> (and xsettings, but its on now)
<RAOF> Ah.
<RAOF> So, your system is not so much of the working then.
<lifeless> should I turn them all (but gconf) on ?
<RAOF> Yes.
<lifeless> RAOF: well, I *live* in uxterm + firefox + tomboy, so I've been piqued but not destroyed
<lifeless> the collapsing of titles in to the top left was really getting on my tits though :)
<lifeless> can't move my mouse now
<lifeless> can still click
<lifeless> and evince segfaulted :)
<RAOF> :D
<RAOF> The GNOME stack really loves settings changes.
<lifeless> seriously, can I get my mouse back ?
<RAOF> It should come back by itself?
<lifeless> cursor is there, won't move
<lifeless> hmm, plugged in usb mouse, which works...
<lifeless> driver has shat itself?
<lifeless> anoting in dmesg to suggest that
<RAOF> Probably one of the plugins you enabled caused g-s-d to suddenly discover your touchpad and think it should be disabled.
<lifeless> peripherals touchpad thingy shows enabled
<RAOF> “xinput list” followed by “xinput list-props $TOUCHPAD_DEVICEID” could indicate that the enabled property has been toggled.
<lifeless> TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint                     id=12   [slave  pointer  (2)]
<lifeless> -> id is 12 ?
<RAOF> Yup.
<lifeless> erm no
<lifeless> perhaps SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad                id=10   [slave  pointer  (2)]
<RAOF> Hm.  It shouldn't have turned off the nubbin.
<lifeless> which ?
<RAOF> Which one(s) isn't(aren't) working?  Or both!
<lifeless> pad only
<RAOF> Then 10
<lifeless> I forgot I had a nipple
<lifeless> so, list-props, and look for ?
<RAOF> Synaptics Off (276)
<lifeless>         Device Enabled (132):   1
<RAOF> Well, there are two things; one is Device Enabled, and one is Synaptics Off.
<lifeless>         Synaptics Off (274):    1
<lifeless> RAOF: how do I tell it to be alive?
<RAOF> xinput set-int-prop 10 274 8 0
<lifeless> ahha
<lifeless> thanks
<RAOF> (For those playing at home, that's $DEVICE_ID, $PROPERTY, 8-just-because, $VALUE
<lifeless> thanks a lot
<lifeless> is sloppy focus still available for those that want it ?
<lifeless> (and if so, how does one get it ?)
<RAOF> I think so; you'd need to venture in to the ccsm swamp to manage that.
<lifeless> doth not seem like it
<RAOF> Huh.  I don't even have ccsm installed on this system.
<lifeless> ahh,
<lifeless> this still works:
<lifeless> http://askubuntu.com/questions/64605/how-do-i-set-focus-follows-mouse
<lifeless> right, thats enough spelunking
<lifeless> optimalish systme, back to work ;)
<RAOF> Oh, ah.  Yeah, uploading a 170MB attachment to launchpad aint happening.
<RAOF> lifeless: Might I point you towards https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/squid3/+bug/930252
<ubot2`> RAOF: Error: <Bugtracker.plugin.Launchpad instance at 0xa5ae8cc> bug 930252 not found
<RAOF> lifeless: It's me and Sidnei wondering why squid's trying to allocate 10PB of memory for the swap.
<didrocks> good morning
<RAOF> didrocks: Heya!
<didrocks> hey RAOF, how are you?
<RAOF> I'm *awesome*
<RAOF> Much like weasels.  They're also awesome.
<RAOF> Like little orange ferrets!  How adorable!
<didrocks> heh :)
<RAOF> Hows about yourself?
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> erk, the HUD gets in the way everytime I change virtual desktops
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, there was work to avoid that in compiz, but it's part of the patch I had to revert on Friday morning
<didrocks> pitti: it needs a patch in compiz (the new one is in a better shape) and a patch in unity
<pitti> didrocks: ah, thanks
<RAOF> Thank you for doing that, by the way.  My keyboard shortcuts work :)
<didrocks> RAOF: my pleasure to make your day better! :)
<lifeless> RAOF: -> upstream :)
<RAOF> lifeless: Urgh.  I need to duplicate that on a bugzilla? :(
<lifeless> RAOF: that or convince squid to move to LP for bugs;)
<RAOF> lifeless: Or convince *you* to duplicate that on a bugzilla /-?
<lifeless> join #squid-dewv
<lifeless> join #squid-dev please
<RAOF> On freenode?
<lifeless> bah, no 0
<lifeless> no -
<lifeless> squiddev
<RAOF> lifeless: You maintain squid in Debian/Ubuntu, right?  You saw that?
<lifeless> RAOF: I don't
<lifeless> RAOF: I try hard not to mix up upstream + packaging
<RAOF> Ok.
<lifeless> one or t'other, avoids circular reasoning
<lifeless> (I fail on some stuff, buf if you ever need another hting to maintain, just shout)
<RAOF> Heh.
<RAOF> Ok.  Debian's got 3.1.19.  Time for a merge.
<RAOF> We're not at a stage where merging a new upstream squid3 (3.1.19-1) requires a FFe much more than “fixes bug #930252 which prevents squid working at all”, right? :)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 930252 in squid3 "squid3 crashed with SIGABRT in fatal_dump()" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/930252
<GunnarHj> pitti: Hi Martin! Did you see my explanation at https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/ubuntu/precise/accountsservice/locale-test/+merge/93404 ?
<pitti> hello GunnarHj
<pitti> yes
<pitti> GunnarHj: I was on holiday yesterday, catching up with my huge inbox now
<GunnarHj> pitti: Ok. :)
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti, how are you?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: quite fine, thanks! we spent three nice days in Berlin
<didrocks> no snow anymore? :)
<pitti> it's almost entirely gone
<didrocks> pitti: oh, btw, reminder about reminding for the week report minder :p
 * pitti hugs didrocks
 * didrocks hugs pitti back
<chrisccoulson> the snow here was a bit of an anti-climax. we only had a little bit :(
<didrocks> ah pitti launched the retracer :)
<pitti> it keeps breaking on duplicate signature confusion
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: you are more in rain, isn't it? :)
<didrocks> ah :/
<pitti> one of these days I need to fix this properly
<didrocks> it's launchpad timing out?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, apparently not: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-17102615 ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: who do you think will believe this? It's obviously a fake :)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<rye> If firefox/icedtea in precise is hanging on my banking site (and breaking firefox after this) - where do I start with debugging - the vm does not crash, it simply does not work
<micahg> rye: is the banking site java?
<micahg> ah, icedtea, yeah, there's a known crasher ATM, but IIRC, there's an icedtea plugin log
<micahg> I have to go through the open bugs later today, there are quite a few about java plugins ATM
<rye> micahg, what i am worried - it renders firefox unusable until restart
<rye> which is kind of strange given that plugin runs in separate process
<micahg> there used to be a java error console, I don't know if that still exists
<micahg> is there anything in the firefox error console?
<rye> The program 'java' received an X Window System error.
<rye> oh shiny
<rye> and then firefox fails to redraw the UI, it fits
<seb128> hey
<seb128> sorry, I'm a bit later than usual today
<seb128> (had a bank appointment and time to come back)
<Daviey> Is anyone else finding X really unstable this week?
<Daviey> multi-touch mouse also not responding as you expect?
<seb128> Daviey, try #ubuntu-x, didn't notice any issue but I use a normal 3 buttons usb mouse
<seb128> no xorg issue
<seb128> is pitti back?
<seb128> pitti, it's meeting reminder day!
<Daviey> seb128: thanks
<pitti> hey seb128
<pitti> seb128: thanks! will do ASAP, just finishing up something
<seb128> oh, a pitti ;-)
<seb128> pitti, hello, wie gets? had a good w.e?
<pitti> seb128: yes, indeed! we spent three nice days in Berlin
<seb128> pitti, great ;-)
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, not too bad thanks. although, i would have been better had i not trodden on the pins of an electrical plug first thing this morning :(
<seb128> ouch :(
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i split the bottom of one of my toes
<seb128> see at least european plugs are round :p
<chrisccoulson> but, the plug ended up worse off ;)
<pitti> didrocks: meh @ unity-lens-video
<pitti> python again
<davidcalle> pitti, my bad
<pitti> we just dropped system-config-printer applet, and now it's again back..
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, I know…
<pitti> didrocks: (not your fault, sorry, I'm just venting)
<pitti> didrocks: are we requrired to install this by default?
<seb128> pitti, what's the issue with python?
<pitti> (also, it's currently crashing like mad, but that'll get fixed)
<seb128> pitti, shouldn't be an issue once bug #929506 is fixed
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 929506 in unity "lenses are loaded on start, should be lazy loaded" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/929506
<didrocks> pitti: seems so that it's the default that the u1 team requires
<seb128> pitti, lens shouldn't load on login but lazy load on dash use
<pitti> seb128: yes, but currently they don't it seems
<didrocks> davidcalle: btw, on the music lens + rhythmbox, where are we at?
<seb128> pitti, that got broken in precise and it's on the high bug list
<seb128> pitti, cf the bug I just pointed
<didrocks> pitti: they don't, but it's hihgh in the priority list
<didrocks> high*
<pitti> ah, thanks
<davidcalle> didrocks, wip, the db parsing is done, mhr3 might take over the remaining bits.
<pitti> davidcalle, didrocks: OOI, are the music/video lenses for buying only? they don't seem to find any of my local music/videos
<seb128> pitti, btw cr3 was asking yesterday that we switch from checkbox-gtk to checkbox-qt
<pitti> seb128: right, I commented on bug 937189
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 937189 in checkbox "checkbox-gtk should be replaced with checkbox-qt on the desktop image" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/937189
<seb128> pitti, it indexes XDG_VIDEO_DIR, are your video in ~Video?
<seb128> or whatever is the dir in german
<didrocks> pitti: they look at your video dir
<pitti> seb128: no, in ~/download/
<pitti> but my music is in teh standard dir
<seb128> pitti, so that's why
<seb128> pitti, well it's a "video" lens ;-)
<seb128> not a music one
<didrocks> pitti: for the music one, nothing is shown right now as we dropped banshee
<pitti> didrocks: ah, the music one only supports banshee?
<didrocks> and the rhythmbox scope isn't ready
<pitti> ok, that explains both, thanks
<davidcalle> pitti, the music lens should pickup your currently Banshe/soon Rbox library.
<didrocks> well, I made it clear during the UDS session :)
<didrocks> davidcalle: you will need to require a FFe
<pitti> well, it's currently a bug that it doesn't show any results
<seb128> I doubt that ffe will be refused :p
<pitti> so, filing an FFE is good for tracking, but there's no reason to deny it
<didrocks> agreed, just that will need to do the paperwork :)
<davidcalle> didrocks, pitti, ok
<pitti> so don't worry too much about this
<didrocks> davidcalle: this rb scope is in the unity-lens, not a separate source?
<davidcalle> didrocks, in the music lens, even if I would prefer an external scope.
<davidcalle> didrocks, for people upgrading from Oneiric, and using Banshee.
<didrocks> davidcalle: well, otherwise, we would have the music lens supporting by default banshee + u1, and another source
<didrocks> davidcalle: you keep the banshee support?
<didrocks> isn't it?
<davidcalle> didrocks, it should, but I need mhr3 input on doing it cleanly.
<didrocks> ok :)
<davidcalle> didrocks, I'd prefer to have rb and banshee as external scopes and music players recommending them.
<davidcalle> didrocks, but it's not my call.
<didrocks> mhr3: ? ^
 * mhr3 reads backlog
<mhr3> didrocks, yes, we want to keep the banshee scope
<didrocks> mhr3: great, thanks :)
<Sweetshark> pitti: didrocks is a real man now, he sponsored his first LibreOffice upload.
<didrocks> Sweetshark: well, I uploaded and updated some OOo in karmic time :)
<pitti> hey Sweetshark
<pitti> I saw, thanks!
<Sweetshark> didrocks: ah, ok. ;) btw I by now (3.5) LO is saner than it was in the 3.3/3.4 series so hopefully a bit more time to really take care about the details too.
<s9iper1> recently update remove the windows  menu any body know where to file the bug
<s9iper1> ?
<pitti> s9iper1: it's by design now; right-click on window title bar or alt+space
<s9iper1> pitti: its not a good change  its confusing if we have an other application running in the background
<s9iper1> like i have opened xchat and chrome is running behind it
<pitti> what's that to do with the windows menu?
<s9iper1> its mixing with each other now  wait i give you a screenshot
<pitti> cyphermox: FYI, holding your wpasupplicant lucid-proposed upload until bug 528087 is fixed in precise
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 528087 in wpasupplicant "merge patch for segfault when using smartcards with NetworkManager" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/528087
<s9iper1> pitti: see the mixing and now there is a confusion here http://imagebin.org/200004
<seb128> pitti, thanks for fixing the retracer, I untagged a bug and deleted the lock yesterday but that was apparently not enough
<pitti> s9iper1: that looks like a compiz/unity window drawing bug; but it's got nothing to do with the alt+space window menu?
<pitti> seb128: it hit another weird dupe detection case
<pitti> seb128: some day I need to track it down properly, but for now I just wrote a bug pattern and restarted manually
<seb128> pitti, ok, thanks
<s9iper1> pitti: thanks
<smspillaz> seb128: do you know where I'd find the packaging for libindicator-appmenu ?
 * smspillaz be making daily builds
<seb128> smspillaz, there is no such lib?
<smspillaz> seb128: err, indicator-appmenu ?
<smspillaz> or whatever provides appmenus ?
<seb128> smspillaz, lp:~ubuntu-desktop/indicator-appmenu/ubuntu
<smspillaz> great, thanks :)
<seb128> yw
<tkamppeter> pitti, hi
<pitti> hello tkamppeter
<tkamppeter> pitti, about bug 936629, the process where gs wants to look into /proc/<no>/auxv seems to live only while the print job is living, so I could not find out which process it is. It happens with the pnm2ppa driver, one can simply reproduce it by creating a queue for this driver (printing into a file) and printing a test page on this queue.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 936629 in cups "Printing fails after printing first document " [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/936629
<pitti> tkamppeter: so that'll need some stracing then to find out
<pitti> tkamppeter: perhaps you can put the commands how to create this fake queue into the bug?
<tkamppeter> pitti, will this help? Will it not also only tell that "gs" accessed /proc/<no>/auxv?
 * pitti ^5s seb128 on http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/bug-fixing/precise-fixes-report.html - nice work!
<pitti> tkamppeter: well, we need to know whether it's gs or something launched by gs
<seb128> pitti, oh, I tied you, great ;-) thanks! nice work for you as well!
<pitti> tkamppeter: if you are sure that this pid was gs, then we don't need further strace
 * pitti grabs the gauntlet -- it's on!
<pitti> ... after lunch, bbl
<ronoc> chrisccoulson, on thunderbird the send button has disappeared from the email window
<ronoc> as a result i can't send emails
<ronoc> any ideas
<jbicha> seb128: good morning
<chrisccoulson> ronoc - can you add it back to the toolbar (right click -> Customize)?
<jbicha> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=670472 says we need the new vte3 & gtk to fix
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 670472 in HighContrast and LowContrast "High Contrast 3.3.90 (rewrite) breaks gnome-terminal, other apps" [Critical,Needinfo]
<ronoc> chrisccoulson, I open a draft email and right click where
<ronoc> it pops up the edit email window
<ronoc> before there was a big send button
<chrisccoulson> ronoc, on the toolbar in the compose window
<ronoc> chrisccoulson, right click doesn't bring up and options
<ronoc> any even
<chrisccoulson> ronoc, does the toolbar exist at all?
<ronoc> chrisccoulson, yes with font size etc - is that where you mean ?
<chrisccoulson> ronoc, no, the one which normally has the send button on it :)
<chrisccoulson> or is that one missing?
<ronoc> must be missing
<ronoc> how do i restore it
<chrisccoulson> ronoc, does it come back if you go to View -> Toolbars and make sure that Composition Toolbar is checked?
<ronoc> chrisccoulson, ah that was it :)
<ronoc> chrisccoulson, thanks
<chrisccoulson> :)
<ronoc> silly me
<seb128> jbicha, hey
<seb128> jbicha, gtk is on my update list for today, it's next in fact ;-)
<seb128> jbicha, pitti: do you guys work(ed) with the debian remmina maintainer? not sure how to handle bug #931336 and bug #926619
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 931336 in remmina "Remmina package doesn't provide .desktop file" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/931336
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 926619 in remmina "no tray icon in untity" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/926619
<seb128> jbicha, pitti: especiall the second (indicator support), do we want an ubuntu diff for that?
 * didrocks taking a break, back in an hour
<smspillaz> seb128: do you know if kenvandine will be in today ?
<seb128> smspillaz, he should be
<seb128> smspillaz, yesterway was an u.s holiday but he should be there today
<smspillaz> hmm ok
<smspillaz> seb128: it seems like indicator-appmenu's packaging is pretty out of date. and it uses merge-source
<seb128> smspillaz, I did the recent update so it shouldn't be outdated and yes it use merge upstream as most dx sources, it allows to backport upstream commits in one command
<jbicha> seb128: the missing .desktop is fixed in trunk, not sure about the appindicator but we'd probably have a diff for LPI anyway, right?
<smspillaz> hmm
<seb128> jbicha, well, we could in theory have a series.ubuntu in the debian package with those
<smspillaz> seb128: ok, I guess there are just conflicts when attempting to merge this local menus branch. its probably the case that this one is out of sync with trunk
<smspillaz> seb128: would I be safe if I were to just cp in the debian directory and debuild with that ? (assuming no files have been added / removed?)
<seb128> smspillaz, https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/indicator-appmenu/ubuntu is less that a week old and has 0.3.91
<seb128> smspillaz, yes, copying the debian dir should be fine
<smspillaz> ok :)
<pgraner> didrocks, did anything in unity change over the weekend that would affect the launcher revealing on multi-mon setups?
<pitti> seb128: I actually tried to enable indicator support, it's in the ubuntu-desktop PPA
<pitti> seb128: but it doesn't seem to work
<seb128> pitti, hum, ok
<seb128> pitti, I will have a look to that, adding to my todo
<jbicha> pitti: it didn't seem to work here either
<pitti> seb128: hm, I just changed -DWITH_APPINDICATOR=ON
<pitti> I didn't try the patch
<pitti> but that patch doesn't seem to actually fix indicator support
<seb128> pitti, did you add the build-depends as well?
<pitti> yes
<seb128> pitti, jbicha: ok, I will have a look
<pitti> and it builds fine, and links to indicator etc.
<pitti> but I still never saw it
<pitti> I enabled the options in the "applet" tab
<pitti> and tried ssh and VNC
<seb128> pitti, ok, thanks
<seb128> I will debug
<seb128> pitti, btw do you have an opinion on new poppler from Debian and if we should merge this cycle?
<seb128> they added a new binary from private .h files and multiarched it
<pitti> oh, they have 0.18.4 now, nice
<seb128> yes, in experimental
<pitti> seb128: looks like an easy merge
<pitti> seb128: want me to look into it?
<seb128> pitti, well I think slangasek said that multiarching libs was a ffe
<seb128> so I prefer to ask before
<pitti> oh, I see
<seb128> pitti, if you want to, sure, I've enough to keep busy with GNOME today (and this week) ;-)
<pitti> I thought that was mostly for natty when we introduced it
<seb128> pitti, well maybe it's not ffe material, I seemed to remember that
<seb128> but maybe it was natty yes ;-)
<seb128> pitti, well in any case I think we should merge on them if we can, especially for the new binary, avoid having to deal with a transition starting next cycle and having the keep compat until the next lts
<pitti> right
<pitti> seb128: I asked in #u-release
<seb128> pitti, danke
<pgraner> didrocks, I think the latest gnome-control-center broke the launcher, I filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/937792
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 937792 in gnome-control-center "Left launcher does not revel when in autohide mode on multi-monitor setups" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> pgraner, you didn't get the new control center it seems from that bug
<seb128> gnome-control-center (1:3.3.5-0ubuntu4) precise; urgency=low
<seb128> ii gnome-control-center 1:3.3.5-0ubuntu3 utilities to configure the GNOME desktop
<seb128>  
<seb128> pgraner, it was just uploaded
<seb128> pgraner, also the control center has nothing to do with behaviours, it just applies configurations
<seb128> pgraner, i.e if you didn't change a config, you could as well have g-c-c not installed, it's not impacting on any runtime behaviour
<pgraner> seb128, ok, sorry missed the digit on ubuntu...
<seb128> pgraner, that seems an unity or compiz bug
<seb128> pgraner, do you use nvidia?
<pgraner> seb128, yep nvidia
<seb128> pgraner, DBO mentioned yesterday that the new nvidia drivers broke the barrier
<seb128> pgraner, ok, reassigning to nvidia then
<pgraner> seb128, great, I'll edit and take out the other bits in the description
<seb128> pgraner, I reassigned with a comment
<pitti> seb128: oh, and gir bindings, too
<seb128> pitti, oh, right
<pgraner> thanks seb128
<seb128> pgraner, yw
<seb128> didrocks, ^ btw handle the bug so unping for you
<didrocks> back
<didrocks> ok, seb128 sorted it out with pgraner, thanks :)
<seb128> didrocks, wb, yw ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, btw thanks for uploading g-c-c under my feet, need to rebase my update :p
<seb128> (doing the new tarball update)
<didrocks> seb128: my pleasure :-) sorry for this!
<seb128> didrocks, no worry ;-)
<didrocks> blame design who pinged me all of the sudden ;)
<seb128> one day design will start using the bug tracker rather than IRC pings...
 * didrocks will bless that day
<didrocks> ok, now let's see this "primary" things regarding compiz
<pitti> well, as long as IRC works, there is no reason for them to change
<pitti> people don't voluntarily make it more difficult for them :)
<seb128> pitti, that's the issue with people :p
<pitti> https://bugs.launchpad.net/humans/+filebug
<bil21al> any body tell me to which package does this bug belong https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/933841
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 933841 in unity "Ugly context menu" [Low,Confirmed]
<didrocks> waow bug #868423, didn't see that before :)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 868423 in ayatana-design "Launcher - Workspace switcher should not be in the Launcher by default" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/868423
<seb128> bil21al, light-themes
<bil21al> hmm ok  thanks
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, I'm unsure about it, I'm fine with the idea but the implementation is non trivial
<seb128> i.e dynamically blocking keybindings etc when the launcher is not there
<didrocks> seb128: seems to be P+1 to me
<didrocks> defintively doable, but too late for now
<seb128> right
<didrocks> (weird that only the unity guys was aware)
<seb128> well I guess we could drop the icon from the launcher by default
<seb128> not sure how much it would help though
<seb128> didrocks, well, I knew about it, if you notice I set it to triaged by then ;-)
<cyphermox> pitti: please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wpasupplicant/+bug/528087 again, I commented -- the changes for that SRU are already in precise
<pitti> cc1plus: error: debug output level 11 is too high
<pitti> Sweetshark: ^ WTF
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 528087 in wpasupplicant "merge patch for segfault when using smartcards with NetworkManager" [Medium,Triaged]
<didrocks> seb128: hum, ok, but you know how it is to look at all the unity bug mails, too easy to miss one :)
<pitti> cyphermox: ah, thanks; I closed the precise task then
<didrocks> and now that coverity is spamming us:p
<Sweetshark> pitti: link?
<pitti> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/93544875/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-powerpc.libreoffice_1%3A3.5.0-1ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<pitti> Sweetshark: ^
<pitti> Sweetshark: not that I care much about ppc, but it does seem strange
<pitti> i386/amd64 built and are in binNEW, looking
<Sweetshark> indeed
<cyphermox> pitti: fwiw, the fix is in maverick as well :)
<pitti> Sweetshark: this doesn't seem to build libreoffice-report-builder again; will the next version, or should we fix the transitional openoffice.org-report-builder package?
<Sweetshark> pitti: _rene_ just noted me that there is a Replaces: missing because I move unopkg from -common to -core.
<pitti> oh
<pitti> Sweetshark: so I better not binNEW them, to avoid upgrade errors?
<Sweetshark> yes, I didnt enable report-builder yet to get the package out and I did not want to recheck if all the MIR have gone through before (so just enabled mediawiki and evo2)
<Sweetshark> pitti: I guess so :(
<pitti> right, understood
<pitti> Sweetshark: does it have a versioned Breaks:?
<pitti> Sweetshark: usually when moving a file from pkg foo to bar in version N, bar should have Breaks:/Replaces: foo (<< N)
<Sweetshark> pitti: dunno.
 * Sweetshark checks
<pitti> seb128: poppler merge done, working nicely here
 * pitti uploads
<seb128> pitti, \o/
<seb128> pitti, danke
<rye> erm, guys, is it known that gnome-terminal in maximized mode gets a scrollbar thumb on the left which does not doo anything?
<pitti> not here
<pitti> hm, I think I entirely disabled scrollbars in my g-t years ago
<jbicha> rye: I can confirm that bug, I don't know if it's been reported yet
<rye> initially 2 are being shown - http://ubuntuone.com/2uqK1MnRrLINfcuG19f0Zm
<rye> that's the same pic, not uploaded yet, sorry
<rye> http://ubuntuone.com/5gx7bTSxGFJxgcvUSlPnLW - here's double scrollbar
<pitti> seb128: can we switch versions.html from armel to armhf?
<pitti> it's the new "supported" arch instead of armel
<seb128> pitti, sure
 * pitti does the change to the other reports
<seb128> pitti, I didn't even realize we hardcoded archs there
<pitti> seb128: if we don't, ignore me
<pitti> seb128: but I was looking at http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing-ports/precise_probs.html
<pitti> and it has tons of armel stuff
<pitti> drilling down now
<seb128> pitti, right, we don't hardcode anything
<pitti> seb128: ok; presumably not, as we even show powerpc
<seb128> pitti, but feel free to put "        p.build_failures.append((record.arch_tag, record.build_log_url))" in a if arch_tag...
<Sweetshark> pitti: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/851419/ like this?
<seb128> pitti, yeah, I wanted to filter ppc out for some time as well
<pitti> seb128: most of the ppc ones are easy to fxi, though
<pitti> it's a good reminder for which packages to give back when gtk is out of sync on arches
<seb128> pitti, well, it's just that we don't care enough to score that to the top of version I think
<seb128> pitti, firefox keeps sitting there for example
<pitti> Sweetshark: looks fine
<pitti> Sweetshark: for extra cookies, use (<< 1:3.5.0-1ubuntu1~)
<pitti> Sweetshark: this will then DTRT for backports, PPA uploads etc. as well (which usually use a ~backports1 etc. suffix)
<didrocks> ok, primary key back, people can enjoy again again ctrl + whatever in g-c-c :)
 * pitti hugs didrocks
 * didrocks hugs pitti back :)
<didrocks> it looks a little bit fancy in ccsm, but who cares :)
<mterry> Is someone on the cheese file override?
<pitti> mterry: if so, nobody mentioned it here
 * mterry is in the middle of something, but can fix it later if no one else does
<rye> jbicha, now i can't reproduce it, hmmm
<rye> aand now i can again
<didrocks> hum, gconf-editor is segfault every 30s :/
<mterry> didrocks, didn't we tell you?  that's the new Ubuntu clock; we're dropping indicator-datetime
<didrocks> mterry: interesting, and then, I wc -l on "core dumped" to know how many ticks happened? :p
<mterry> didrocks, apport will tell you as time passes
<didrocks> oh, can't wait to see it! :)
<didrocks> hum, so for all those new keybindings using super
<didrocks> like super + arrows to switch ws
<didrocks> I need to change the metacity keys
<didrocks> I'm wondering if I should do that in the metacity package (which would make sense for 2D and 3D)
<didrocks> or if we should do it "depending on session" again to preserve the fallback session
<didrocks> let's try to have the same value for the whole distro I guess
<cyphermox> fyi, I'll add a patch to g-c-c to allow hiding nm-applet as well, since there's a bug open about this and it's already there for bluetooth and sound as well
<Sweetshark> pitti: I grabbed the extra cookies, currently building ...
<Sweetshark> pitti: (although I dont think anybody will backport 1ubuntu1 ;) )
<pitti> Sweetshark: right; it's more like a good habit to get into
<Sweetshark> pitti: yep
<pitti> dpm: wrt. your question from the other day: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+language-packs
<pitti> dpm: there haven't been any delta packs for precise since Feb 09
<pitti> dpm: that's why they are out of date, and the cronjobs keep uploading broken packages
<dpm> pitti, argh, thanks for the heads up. Let me talk to someone on #launchpad
<pitti> dpm: we want to upload a fresh -base set on Thursday evening for beta-1
<pitti> dpm: I was just about to request it
 * didrocks did some Quickly today, good old times!
 * didrocks looks at #quickly and even don't see rickspencer3 around! ;-)
<pitti> dpm: I requested a full update now
<rickspencer3> didrocks, ok, loko now
<didrocks> rickspencer3: that's because I put my glasses, isn't it? :)
<rickspencer3> yes
<dpm> pitti, I've just had a chat with thedac on #launchpad, he's going to look into it
<pitti> dpm: thanks
<dpm> pitti, if there is no notification about failed exports from LP, do you think it would be possible to detect if a langpack is broken (as in what's happening now) and get an e-mail sent to the ubuntu-translations-coordinators list from the langpacks server?
<pitti> rickspencer3: don't get a heart attack on http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing/precise_probs.html
<pitti> rickspencer3: I just switched armhf to supported and armel to ports on /testing/
<pitti> rickspencer3: all of it is due to the long-standing bug of LibO not building on armhf, but the one currently building ought to work
<rickspencer3> pitti, ok, I won't look ;)
<pitti> rickspencer3: "armhf: 111Ä
<pitti> so, no agenda items, so no meeting today
<seb128> pitti, great ;-)
<seb128> <- busy
<chrisccoulson> nice :)
<seb128> if somebody wants to help on desktop updates feel free to pick some on the etherpad
<chrisccoulson> i'd love to actually do some precise work this week :)
<pitti> oh, gnome 3.3.5?
<kenvandine> seb128, reverting the GtkDrawingArea bg_color change seems to be harmless to me, i can't find any regessions
<seb128> kenvandine, excellent, do it!
<kenvandine> seb128, can you think of anything besides shotwell that uses that heavily?
<seb128> pitti, 3.3.90
<seb128> kenvandine, no
<kenvandine> ok
 * kenvandine does it 
<pitti> seb128: do we need a new GTK first? (3.3.16)
<pitti> seb128: well, that was put badly
<pitti> seb128: I mean, it's likely that some updates do; want to work on it, or sohuld I look into it?
<seb128> + gtk_color_chooser_add_palette@Base 3.3.16
<seb128> + gtk_color_chooser_dialog_get_type@Base 3.3.16
<seb128> + gtk_color_chooser_dialog_new@Base 3.3.16
 * seb128 applies diff
<seb128> pitti, sorry, just finishing gtk, I doubt anything needs it
<seb128> they didn't add much
<pitti> ah, splendid
<seb128> that's mostly the new color chooser stuff that nothing used it yet
<rickspencer3> Sweetshark, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/937922
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 937922 in libreoffice "soffice.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in X11SalGraphics::GetResolution() (dup-of: 916357)" [Undecided,New]
<rickspencer3> fyi
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 916357 in libreoffice "[Upstream] soffice.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in X11SalGraphics::GetResolution()" [Medium,Fix committed]
<rickspencer3> Sweetshark, nevermind, I guess it was a dupe :)
 * didrocks waves good evening, having to take the repaired heater back home :)
<dpm> pitti, a full langpack export for precise is underway (i.e. manually started already)
<Sweetshark> pitti: still around for a 3.5.0-1ubuntu2?
<pitti> Sweetshark: for another 5 mins, yes
<Sweetshark> pitti: ok
 * Sweetshark gives it a try
<tkamppeter> pitti, can you upload CUPS to Debian and Ubuntu? I have fixed auto-configuration of PS printers, http://www.cups.org/str.php?L4028.
<Sweetshark> pitti: uploaded
<Sweetshark> (to chinstrap)
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, biking with the cut in the bottom of my big toe is quite uncomfortable
<seb128> mterry, there?
<mterry> seb128, yar
<seb128> mterry, hey
<seb128> mterry, quick question on your 97_unity_power_ui.patch
<mterry> k
<seb128> mterry, it seems quite complex...that's because you switched to a gtkgrid to be able to align as you wanted?
<mterry> yeah and because I kept it dynamic (i.e. in GNOME3 you don't get the change)
<seb128> mterry, the dynamic is check the session and call show,hide according to it?
<seb128> mterry, just checking because I'm doing the new version update, upstream switched to gtkgrid so I think I can simplify that patch quite a while, but I wanted to check with you if I overlook something
<mterry> seb128, yeah.  But it meant that I couldn't just make glade changes.  I had to be able to switch from boxes to grids in C
<mterry> ooh
<mterry> nice
<mterry> seb128, yeah, then the majority of the complexity was just in reparenting all the widgets
<seb128> mterry, ok, great, I like simplification
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<kenvandine> seb128, are you working on g-c-c right now?
<seb128> kenvandine, trying to
<seb128> kenvandine, but people keep uploading under my feet, first didrocks, then cyphermox, I can see you coming next ;-)
<cyphermox> ahaha, sorry :)
<seb128> kenvandine, joke aside the update is quite some work, upstream changed layouts and gtkbuilder files and that's no fun for our ui patches
<seb128> kenvandine, I'm almost there, should upload in half an hour
<seb128> cyphermox, no worry ;-)
<cyphermox> I mentioned it this morning but I guess you had already started before then anyway
<seb128> cyphermox, I reassigned some g-c-c but to n-m yesterday, that's making up for it ;-)
<cyphermox> fun
<seb128> cyphermox, I started midday but decided to get gtk and some other stuff out first and then came back to it
<seb128> cyphermox, no worry your patch doesn't conflict with anything I was doing
<cyphermox> ok good
<kenvandine> seb128, ok, i'll wait until after you upload :)
<kenvandine> although looks like cyphermox's upload has broken it for me
<kenvandine> clicking on network just causes g-c-c to respawn over and over
<seb128> kenvandine, what work do you plan? is that sound-nua update? if so please commit your patch before I upload, it won't conflict with other changes, the sound capplet didn't change
<kenvandine> yeah, that is it
<seb128> kenvandine, I bet it depends on a gsettings key and cyphermox didn't add the depends
<kenvandine> ok... i can push my branch :)
<seb128> cyphermox, ^ booooouh
<seb128> kenvandine, i.e you probably need a new nm-applet with an update gsettings schemas
<seb128> hum, no, that's still gconf
<seb128> no gsettings abort on missing key there
<seb128> dunno then
<kenvandine> spawns so fast i can't kill it
<seb128> kenvandine, kill the applet
<seb128> it will stop the respawning :p
<cyphermox> kenvandine: err, no
<cyphermox> kenvandine: it depends on a gconf key, but that should be provided by nm-applet already
<cyphermox> I uploaded nm-applet with that new key before the g-c-c changes
<kenvandine> i am completely updated, but haven't restarted
<kenvandine> if that matters
<cyphermox> it shouldn't
<seb128> kenvandine, stacktrace of the issue?
<kenvandine> i can't tell... i get a apport dialog but it keeps getting pushed behind g-c-c :)
<seb128> kenvandine, gdb -p $(pidof gnome-control-center)?
<seb128> kenvandine, killing the indicator you used to open the g-c-c should stop the respawning
<cyphermox> I've reverted these changes on my system, I'm going to reproduce it now
<seb128> it happened to me with indicator-sound earlier, stopping indicator-sound-service did it
<kenvandine> i ran it from a terminal!
<seb128> it shouldn't respawn then
<seb128> weird
<seb128> well any gdb it?
<cyphermox> I can't reproduce it :?
<kenvandine> the stacktrace looks like icontheme related stuff
<kenvandine> http://paste.ubuntu.com/851754/
<kenvandine> doesn't actually look network panel related
<kenvandine> but it happened when i clicked it
<kenvandine> actually i  might have clicked on it from the session indicator while it was blowing up from my terminal session
<kenvandine> now that i think of it
<kenvandine> it was spewing gconf output to my terminal and i couldn't close the window
<seb128> kenvandine, try stopping it an see if the respawns ends
<kenvandine> i did, and it didn't
<kenvandine> also, this is weird
<kenvandine> attaching to the new process with gdb
<kenvandine> i get different stacktraces
<seb128> kenvandine, you get a SIGSEGV there?
<kenvandine> no
<kenvandine> it isn't crashing
<kenvandine> it is exiting normally
<kenvandine> so weird!
<seb128> kenvandine, do you have several instances running?
<kenvandine> ah, 2
 * kenvandine connects to the other one
<seb128> how did that happen?
<kenvandine> one is just running, working fine
<kenvandine> the other keeps restarting very fast
 * kenvandine restarts :)
<kenvandine> /usr/lib/control-center-1/panels/libnetwork.so: undefined symbol: cc_shell_embed_widget_in_header
<seb128> kenvandine, dpkg -l libgnome-control-center1?
<seb128> kenvandine, ldd on  the .so and grep for control-center?
<kenvandine> well, i have my local build installed
<kenvandine> maybe i need to rebuild now that i have all the updates
<seb128> kenvandine, it seems you screwed your local build
<bryceh> heh, something wants to rename /home/bryce to /home/bryce/Music
<seb128> kenvandine, that symbol is new in the new serie
<seb128> bryceh, I guess it's bug #540567 or equivalent
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 540567 in xdg-user-dirs-gtk "Dialog on login that wants to change "/home/egon/Desktop" to "/home/egon/Download"" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/540567
<seb128> bryceh, did you change locale? usually is a mismatch between your .config/user-dirs.dirs config and your existant dirs
<seb128> bryceh, can you pastebin the config in that file?
<bryceh> seb128, yeah somehow I'd gotten set to canadian or uk somewhere along the line, and returned it to usa yesterday (prior to today's update/reboot)
<seb128> bryceh, you get that dialog on locale change
<seb128> bryceh, it's supposed to let you rename your music, video etc to the wording matching your locale
<bryceh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/851767/
<seb128> bryceh, XDG_MUSIC_DIR="$HOME/"
<seb128> that's where the message come from
<seb128> what it wants to say is that it's going to make your xdg music dir be ~/Music and no your user dir
<seb128> hate those bugs
<seb128> we need a way to prevent people to delete xdg dirs :-(
<seb128> I was discussing it with apw yesterday
<seb128> he deleted Videos and the video lens was indexing the whole user dir for him
<bryceh> ah, yeah I thought it might be wanting to mv $HOME $HOME/Music, which would be Fun
<seb128> since it does index the xdg video dir, and they fallback to the dir bellow them when you delete the dir
<bryceh> probably less fragile to fix apps to not assume xdg dirs are always going to be present
<seb128> if that wasn't linux we would hardcode the xdg dirs on the filesystem and prevent user to deleting them :p
<seb128> bryceh, xdg are always present, they fallback to the dir below the one which is not there
<seb128> bryceh, that's how you got your user dir set I guess, you probably deleted the music dir
<seb128> it fallbacked
<kenvandine> ldd /usr/lib/control-center-1/panels/libnetwork.so |grep control
<kenvandine> 	libgnome-control-center.so.1 => /usr/local/lib/libgnome-control-center.so.1 (0x00007f7b525bd000)
<seb128> kenvandine, haha
<kenvandine> damn local installs... that is why I never do that!
<seb128> it's not only dx then :p
<seb128> one day I will write an email to ubuntu-devel to suggest that we drop /usr/local support
<seb128> or stop ranking it before /usr
<kenvandine> i did it a while ago to get debug symbols for ronoc :)
<seb128> that bites so many users
<kenvandine> indeed
<kenvandine> I always build packages for testing, but needed a quick way to get symbols for gdb :/
<seb128> kenvandine, LD_LIBRARY_PATH=.libs gdb ...
<seb128> that's how I do it
<seb128> or for the g-c-c stuff sometime I cp the non stripped .so over the system one
<kenvandine> setting the path wasn't working in g-c-c, it is weird behavior
<kenvandine> anyway... whew!
<seb128> kenvandine, right, for non libs you want to cp over the system one
<seb128> rather than use /usr/local
<kenvandine> so evil!
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> will teach you to use /usr/local ;-)
<seb128> that directory is reserved for men (tm) :p
<kenvandine> i know... i promised myself i would rm -rf that right away... and forgot :)
 * kenvandine thinks g-c-c is way too fragile
<seb128> it is
<seb128> this if any .so has an issue g-s-d or g-c-c is down is an issue
<kenvandine> seb128, i'll push my branch in a few minutes :)
<seb128> kenvandine, ok
<kenvandine> seb128, pushed, thanks!
<seb128> kenvandine, thank you!
<seb128> kenvandine, still around?
<seb128> kenvandine, unping, merge conflict resolved, it was on my side
<kenvandine> :)
<TheMuso> grrr is there any way one can turn off the HUD?
<lifeless> TheMuso: not blind-friendly?
<TheMuso> lifeless: Not accessible currently, but its not that, its that I use my alt key rather a lot, and the hud trigger is too sensative.
<TheMuso> So using alt to switch between channels in irssi, or terminal tabs, and I find myself caught in the hud when I don't want to be.
<lifeless> ah
<dobey> TheMuso: i changed they keybinding to <Alt><Super> in gconf-editor
<dobey> TheMuso: might help
<dobey> TheMuso: it effectively disables it, anyway :)
<soren> Is the HUD in standard UBuntu now, or is it still in a PPA?
<TheMuso> dobey: Ah thanks, IMO thats what it should be.
<dobey> TheMuso: well, except that super is handled by the dash, so you just get the dash with alt+super
<dobey> soren: yes
<TheMuso> dobey: Right.
<soren> dobey: Yes, it's still in a PPA?
<dobey> soren: yes it's in ubuntu
<soren> dobey: Hm... I wonder why I'm not seeing it.
<kenvandine> TheMuso, on my desktop it isn't sensitive enough, i have a hard time hitting alt quick enough to get the HUD to raise
<dobey> soren: press and release left alt really fast?
<kenvandine> on my laptop it comes up fine
<kenvandine> but i have to press and release really fast on my desktop
<soren> dobey: Doing so.. Nothing.
<soren> dobey: I'm half a day behind on updates. Could that be it?
<kenvandine> soren, no
<dobey> soren: it's been in for a few days
<soren> Oh, I'm on unity-2d, come to think of it.
<dobey> that would be it
<soren> I guess it's not supported there?
<dobey> i don't think it's been implemented there yet perhpas
<TheMuso> Its coming for unity-2d though afaik.
 * soren switches to unity 3d to get in on the new hawtness
<jbicha> my compiz has been broken since last weekend :( bug 932125
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 932125 in compiz "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in Glib::Source::prepare_vfunc()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/932125
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, btw the rhythmbox instabilities I mentioned the other day, I traced down to that RB had gotten set to scanning my entire system for music rather than just ~/Music.  It's working much better now.
<seb128> bryceh, that seems to be another side effect of your xdg broken configuration
<seb128> bryceh, rb watches the xdg music dir
<seb128> bryceh, btw did you delete the music dir from the disk yourself? or did that get screwed somewhere?
<bryceh> seb128, yes, I had deleted it some time ago (I don't use it, and it conflicts for tab completion with another M folder I do use)
<bryceh> looks like the directory got recreated when I upgraded though
<bryceh> (11 days ago)
<robert_ancell> desrt, hey, do you know why GMenu no longer seems to work in Unity?
<bryceh> seb128, btw gentle reminder about bug #934445 that you were going to take a peek at this week
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 934445 in gnome-settings-daemon "hits g_assert (device->priv->styli) when my Wacom Bamboo 2FG 4x5 is plugged in" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/934445
<jasoncwarner_> bryceh: is that default behavior?
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, heya
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, I guess so, but removing ~/Music is definitely self-inflicted, so didn't investigate too far.
<jasoncwarner_> bryceh: hey
<jasoncwarner_> bryceh: what I meant was if it defaults to entire home directory or ~/music...me thinks ~/music shoudl be default ;)
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, oh, right yes ~/Music is the default
<jasoncwarner_> ah, ok
<jasoncwarner_> thanks
<bryceh> seb128 said that removing ~/Music probably screwed up the XDG settings
<seb128> robert_ancell, hey, how doesn't work?
<seb128> bryceh, yeah, I upstream it yesterday
<seb128> bryceh, still on my list but I wanted to get the updates out first
<bryceh> great, thanks
<seb128> bryceh, thanks for the reminder though ;-)
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, hey
<robert_ancell> seb128, I don't see any menus when using GMenu
<jasoncwarner_> hey seb128 !
<seb128> robert_ancell, right, indicator-appmenu doesn't consume gmenus... (i.e didn't get teached about them yet)
<robert_ancell> seb128, it used to work though
<seb128> robert_ancell, desrt is working on fixing that for hud, not sure that will fix it for the panel as well though
<seb128> robert_ancell, right, before that we moved the hidding menu in gtk with gnome-settings-daemon settings the xsettings
<seb128> robert_ancell, they use to show in the application as fallback (as under gnome fallback), the fallback menu would get stripped by unity and put at the top
<seb128> used
<robert_ancell> ah
<seb128> robert_ancell, now gtk hide them when the xsettings is set and there is nothing for appmenu to strip and export
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, btw we scared up a possible patch to test for that mightymouse bug.
<jasoncwarner_> bryceh: Awesome!
<jasoncwarner_> bryceh: is it specific to the mighty mouse?
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, bryceh: btw that issue of people deleting xdg dirs is a real one, not sure where to discuss it or how to solve it though
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, we got pinged by people with issues with the video lens this week (it was going through all the user dir for the same reason, they deleted the video xdg dir)
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, Timo has HW and will be testing the patch, but he's going to be on travel so may be a bit
<seb128> the screenshot application breaks when you delete the xdg dir
<seb128> nautilus goes to cpu waste trying to build a template menu with all your user dir content if you delete the templates xdg dir
<seb128> etc
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, if it is this patch, the regression affects more mice than just mightymouse
<jasoncwarner_> bryceh: cool, thanks
<jasoncwarner_> seb128: that sounds like something we should be working to fix?
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, yeah, that's why I'm mentioning those issues and raising it
<seb128> well it's an issue if you shoot yourself in the foot and delete a standard dir
<seb128> but seems like quite some people do...
<jasoncwarner_> seb128: do you know if we have bugs anywhere for those?
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, anyway, we just uncovered it; more sleuthing to come before we have something to try.
<jasoncwarner_> thanks, bryceh
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, yes, all those issues have been reported
<jasoncwarner_> thanks seb128
<seb128> yw
<jasoncwarner_> bryceh and RAOF - thumper and lamalex have reports of X crashing for them yesterday and today and causing some general grief...could you guys ping them and have a look?
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, ah, I'll look for their reports in LP
<thumper> bryceh: didn't get to LP
<thumper> bryceh: as running nux from source
<thumper> but normally if we crash compiz
<thumper> we don't crash X
<RAOF> What's it crashing in?
<thumper> but I'm getting logged out
<thumper> umm...
<jasoncwarner_> thanks, bryceh
<thumper> today it may have crashed during the upgrade
<thumper> as it happened I was talking in a google hangout
<thumper> I remembered that I was doing an upgrade though
<thumper> yesterday I was just editing a google doc in chromium
<thumper> then boom, login screen
<RAOF> I'm sure this is the point where I wish again that I had fixed the xserver apport integration to work more reliably.
<bryceh> if it's returning you to login screen, probably an xserver crash, so we'd need a backtrace.  See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Backtracing for collecting manually, if apport isn't doing it.
<seb128> bryceh,could well be the mesa issue you said might be fixed in the edger
<seb128> bryceh, the retracers catch quite some dups on that one
<seb128> bryceh, seems lot of users run into it
<seb128> hint: we should really land that fix in precise ;-)
<bryceh> seb128, could be, yeah.  That mesa bug sounds like it has some fairly widespread effects.
 * thumper is on intel graphics
<thumper> bryceh: I'll take a look at the backtrace as soon as I get a break in other work
<seb128> thumper, do you have anything in /var/crash?
<RAOF> thumper: Is there an Xorg.0.log.old available showing the crash?
<thumper> seb128: yep, 6 things
<RAOF> Any of them Xorg? :/
<bryceh> seb128, unfortunately it sounds like the patch hasn't gotten a lot of QA upstream yet, so we're hesistant to just slap it in until we've had someone confirm it does fix things
<thumper> nothing Xorg
<thumper> compiz for today
<bryceh> pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<thumper> so maybe it is us?
<bryceh> thumper, grep intel_ from your compiz backtrace
<thumper> bryceh: Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting
<thumper> bryceh: I'll pastebin it
<bryceh> ok
<thumper> http://paste.ubuntu.com/852010/
<RAOF> Oh, that one.
<bryceh> ok this looks different than the mesa bugs I mentioned
<bryceh> looks more like bug #925341
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 925341 in xorg-server "Xorg crashed with SIGSEGV in WriteToClient()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/925341
<lamalex> RAOF, i have the same symptoms as thumper
<RAOF> Ah, you've found it faster than me.
<bryceh> see my comment #5 there
<seb128> lamalex, same errors in Xorg.0.log.old?
<lamalex> seb128, what should i grep for
<lamalex> sorry i was reading the older stuff about being logged out and such
<seb128> lamalex, look for Backtrace
<seb128> lamalex, in /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<bryceh> it'd be at the tail end of /var/log/Xorg.0.log*
<lamalex> indeed
<lamalex> [  7573.623] 0: /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x26) [0x7fba66cf41b6]
<RAOF> I suspect we're corrupting some buffer somewhere; a version of my barrier patch that never hit the archive did that, but I'm pretty sure the version in the archive isn't doing that.
<seb128> lamalex, what lines after that?
<RAOF> Chase was chasing down a synaptics crash which was due to buffer corruption; that might be the cause of this, too?
<seb128> RAOF, he uploaded a fix for that today I think
<RAOF> seb128: Yeah, I think that's right.
<Sarvatt> no synaptics being used in that Xorg.0.log
<lamalex> seb128, http://paste.ubuntu.com/852021/
<seb128> seems a different one
<seb128> [  7573.623] 3: /usr/bin/X (MakeAtom+0x89) [0x7fba66ba9a69]
<seb128> lamalex, yours seems to be bug #936758
<Sarvatt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/936758 seems a dupe of that paste
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 936758 in xorg-server "Xorg crashed with SIGSEGV in MakeAtom()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/936758
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 936758 in xorg-server "Xorg crashed with SIGSEGV in MakeAtom()" [Medium,New]
<bryceh> bug #936758
<bryceh> hah Sarvatt beat me
<Sarvatt> lol
<Sarvatt> seb beat me :)
<seb128> ;-)
<bryceh> I was distracted copying mesa ;-)
<bryceh> Fwiw we've got a few handfuls of xserver crashes since we updated - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server?field.status:list=NEW&field.status:list=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status:list=CONFIRMED&field.status:list=TRIAGED&field.status:list=INPROGRESS&field.tag=precise&field.tags_combinator=ALL
<Sarvatt> what the heck is compiz doing there
<thumper> ah fark
<thumper> there was a change recently to add an atom for focused (I think)
<thumper> I
<thumper> I'll get sam to come and chat when he is around.
<RAOF> No matter how mad compiz is being it shouldn't crash the server.
<Sarvatt> it shouldn't crash the server regardless so still an x bug
<Sarvatt> what he said
<RAOF> That might have a similar cause to the WriteToClient thing; XInternAtom requires a reply.
<RAOF> thumper, lamalex: Do you have any steps to reproduce?  Poking around in the core would be nice.
<thumper> RAOF: not at this stage
<bryceh> RAOF, yeah the WriteToClient thing is due to invalid data getting into the server somehow, and pinballing around until it crashes there.  I could imagine whatever causes that might have multiple ways to crash.
<RAOF> bryceh: And I'm wondering whether the synaptics driver is the thing feeding the invalid data...
<RAOF> Let's look at Chase's change...
<bryceh> thumper, if RAOF's right, then poking your touchpad a lot might repo it.
<RAOF> Except that it doesn't for me; I've been solely using a synaptics touchpad, and X hasn't crashed.
<thumper> poking in what way?
<RAOF> So there's got to be something more.
<Sarvatt> yeah synaptics is fine here too
<bryceh> RAOF, yep been banging on synaptics a lot here, no crashes
<bryceh> but I think we've established that X maintainers have magical hardware
<RAOF> Ah, ok.  Chase's fix only applies to multitouch touchpads.
 * Sarvatt is using a multitouch synaptics
<RAOF> So, the trigger for Chase's bug is performing touches on the touchpad while the device is disabled.
<RAOF> In particular, if you start touch while it's disabled and then release after it's been ree
<RAOF> re-enabled, you'll decrement a counter that hasn't been incremented.  If you keep doing this it'll end up negative, and then synaptics will start writing data outside the buffer.
<RAOF> Ok, and this is a semi-multitouch pad, which doesn't count.
<seb128> RAOF, btw just saw your comment on that barrier bug about nvidia issues, we have bug #937792
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 937792 in nvidia-graphics-drivers "Left launcher does not revel when in autohide mode on multi-monitor setups" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/937792
<seb128> RAOF, which is the issue DBO said was due to new nvidia drivers
<RAOF> Ta.
<seb128> yw
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-02-22
<bryceh> rickspencer's hitting a synaptics crash too - lp #937695
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 937695 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "Display Lockup" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/937695
<RAOF> It's not clear that's actually a synaptics crash, though?
<bryceh> RAOF, [ 8161.471] 8: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so (0x7fb8190c3000+0x4d9b) [0x7fb8190c7d9b]
<bryceh> it's something in pointer event handling code
<RAOF> Oh, it's in the signal handler, which is why there's intel above it in the stack.
<thumper> bryceh: ah.. I think greyback hit the x freeze too
<SpamapS> hrm.. minimize then unminimize in latest unity results in an all white window
<SpamapS> known issue?
<RAOF> It doesn't here.
<SpamapS> I have an nvidia chipset with twinview..
<SpamapS> ah
<SpamapS> its only doing it in terminal
<SpamapS> and terminator
<DBO> RAOF, any progress on the recent nvidia issue?
<Sarvatt> not doing it here either, just checked with gnome-terminal, please file a bug against xorg and we'll reassign to nvidia or compiz as appropriate
<RAOF> DBO: Yup - it's mostly fixed, but the barrier behaviour on the screen edge is still slightly different.  I'm hunting down wh.
<SpamapS> Sarvatt: will do
<Sarvatt> DBO: nvidia issue? are you on the nvidia calls? it might make sense for you to join them if not, usually we cant fix actual bugs with the drivers
<Sarvatt> oh barrier problem yeah thats RAOF
<DBO> RAOF, disabling it all together makes it act identical here
<SpamapS> Also since rebooting into the latest, the dock isn't auto-hiding.. that seems weird
<DBO> RAOF, can we just disable it
<DBO> Sarvatt, Im not interested in getting in touch with nvidia, I'll let the business people do that
<RAOF> DBO: We can, but it's entirely possible that other things will break this in the same way.
<RAOF> DBO: So we might as well fix it properly now.
<RAOF> (For sufficiently ugly versions of “properly”, due to ABI stability requirements)
<DBO> RAOF, so long as a proper fix hits distro sooner rather than later
<DBO> currently we have every single nvidia user unable to reveal their launcher
<RAOF> DBO: If it's not today we can futz with the xorg.conf settings.
<DBO> RAOF, thanks, I know it sucks but it needs to happen that way
<Sarvatt> RAOF: alberto can change jockey to apply xorg.conf options to nvidia globally if that helps
<Sarvatt> theres also disabling the barrier stuff globally if making binary drivers we cant change work is a priority
<RAOF> Well, the problem is in the barrier implementation.  The binary drivers are well within their rights to do what they're doing.
<DBO> RAOF, the driver is allowed to constrain cursor motion?
<DBO> doesn't that seem like a broken abstraction to you?
<RAOF> Well, yes.  But it's not a terribly unreasonable thing for the driver to want to do.
<DBO> RAOF, okay, well, whatevs :)
<RAOF> Because (in this case) the driver is the only thing which knows where the CRTC boundaries are, and clamping the cursor to the CRTC boundaries is a perfectly reasonable thing to want to do :)
<RAOF> Ah.  Of course.  My old friend, floating point rounding.
<SpamapS> Further info on the terminal thing..
<SpamapS> it only happens if gnome-terminal or terminator are *maximized*
<SpamapS> Is there any way to turn off this *weird* thing where the mouse pointer gets stuck in the middle of the screen on dual-monitor btw?
<Sarvatt> RAOF: more barrier issues ^^ :)
<SpamapS> same thing?
<RAOF> SpamapS: No, different thing.  In what way stuck?
<bjsnider> DBO, is the launcher problem new to the 295.20 driver?
<RAOF> Well, similar thing.
<RAOF> bjsnider: Yup.
<bjsnider> so unity and gnome-shell are both broken by that driver
<bjsnider> i thought it was only gnome-shell
<RAOF> In what way is gnome-shell broken?
<bjsnider> amazing that so many problems happened to a driver they marked as long-lived support
<DBO> RAOF, last I heard its a weee bit crashy
<DBO> bjsnider, you can tweak your xorg.conf to fix the issue
<DBO> if you want
<bjsnider> gnome-shell crashes when trying to type in the search box in overview
<DBO> bjsnider, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1928096&page=2 I posted a fix in there
<SpamapS> RAOF: as I'm moving the mouse from right screen to left screen, the mouse stops briefly at the left edge of the right screen.
<SpamapS> RAOF: it does not happen if the mouse is moving fast
<DBO> SpamapS, thats normal
<RAOF> SpamapS: Ok, that's by designish.
<SpamapS> its *horrible*
<SpamapS> can I turn it off or at least configure the delay to be shorter?
<DBO> SpamapS, there is a responsiveness slider in the appearance preferences for the launcher reveal
<DBO> tweaking the slider might give you results you prefer
<SpamapS> Its like somebody just came and stood right in the middle of desk between my monitors and started humming Old MacDonald. Very distracting.
<DBO> SpamapS, its so you can reveal the launcher on the left edge of the right hand screen
<DBO> if you have launchers not-hiding
<DBO> its so you can half-maximize windows
<SpamapS> It needs some tuning. :)
<RAOF> That is true.
<lifeless> so
<lifeless> being able to reveal the  launcher of the left edge of the left screen would be nice
<SpamapS> DBO: thanks the slider helped a tiny bit, at least the launcher does not pop up immediately, but it still stops the mouse from moving.
<DBO> SpamapS, where did you move it to
<RAOF> lifeless: nvidia?  I'm fixing that right now.
<DBO> out of curiosity
<SpamapS> DBO: lowest sensitivity
<SpamapS> Actually
<lifeless> RAOF: yes
<SpamapS> no.. its still annoying no matter where I slide it to
<DBO> SpamapS, its always going to stop your mouse
<SpamapS> yeah, thats my main gripe
<DBO> the further right you move it, the more it will respond to fast movement
<lifeless> it doesn't stop mine
<SpamapS> I'd like it to not ever stop my mouse.
<lifeless> unless I'm moving it slowly
<SpamapS> I'll just get used to fast moving I guess
<DBO> SpamapS, there is a way you can turn it off, but only in ccsm
<SpamapS> I think I'd be happier if it simply required slower movements.
<DBO> and I cant ensure someone wont remove that feature or make me remove it in the future
<SpamapS> DBO: I swore an oath that I would never kill again... the day I apt-get purged ccsm. ;)
<DBO> yeah
<DBO> I was hoping you would say that :)
<DBO> SpamapS, if you present your case clearly, well articulated, and without any form of vitriol in a bug report
<SpamapS> Really, I just think its requiring slightly too fast a movement to work in the intended way.
<DBO> you might get listened to
<lifeless> wow, now thats a confident statement :)
<RAOF> SpamapS: What's your input device?
<DBO> I can't speak for others lifeless :)
<SpamapS> DBO: vitriol is the liquid schwartz of the internet...
<SpamapS> RAOF: an optical mouse
<DBO>  SpamapS, yeah but vitriol is a quick way into the bin with your bug report
<RAOF> Ah.  One of those ones which very conveniently claims it resolution is 1/meter
<DBO> I ignore all bugs, no matter how critical, reported by cocks
<RAOF> DBO: Hm.  How much do we care about receiving events with very low velocity on the barrier?
<DBO> RAOF, define very low
 * SpamapS runs a few seds on his bug report .. s/a....le/kind sir/;s/f...ing/fine/;
<RAOF> DBO: Small enough that the pointer would move less than a pixel if it were allowed to.
<DBO> RAOF, yeah we dont care about those
<DBO> the velocity calculation would always be minimal right?
<RAOF> Right.
<SpamapS> If I move with ninja-like precision it works.. but my usual lazy wandering mouse pointer is trapped in its current screen..
<DBO> yeah those have a negligible effect on the end result
<RAOF> Good, because we don't generate them on the right hand barrier because we trunc() the thingy.
<DBO> SpamapS, is your mouse sensativity very low
<DBO> RAOF, you mean left hand barrier?
<RAOF> I mean the right hand barrier.
<SpamapS> let me look
<RAOF> As in: the barrier on the left hand of the right screen.
<SpamapS> DBO: as low as it can go
<SpamapS> and acceleration is all the way Low too
<DBO> RAOF, oh, okay
<DBO> SpamapS, thats probably why its so hard for you
<SpamapS> DBO: that and the numerous head injuries ;)
 * DBO is glad you took that innuendo that way
<SpamapS> DBO: putting it in the middle (which now makes using the mouse very annoying in general) doesn't really make it any better though..
<DBO> ah yeah actually mine seem to be all the way down too
<DBO> I retract my original statement
<SpamapS> well I'm already getting used to sort of "chopping" to get to the other side of the screen..
<SpamapS> its not exactly intuitive, but it is a quick muscle memory change
<DBO> you should be able to use a even smooth slow push
<DBO> it should let you through
<SpamapS> DBO: right but I don't even want to get stuck there so I just accelerate over it
<SpamapS> DBO: I think perhaps if the pause were smaller, or the speed required to skip the pause just a little bit slower.. I would love the new feature
<DBO> SpamapS, there is a bit of a tradeoff to be had
<DBO> so you have 2 monitors yes
<DBO> which one do you consider the "primary" monitor?
<SpamapS> left
<SpamapS> which I actually look at and use a lot less than the secondary. ;)
<DBO> I use the right hand monitor as my main monitor
<DBO> when I say primary I dont mean whatever X considers the primary
<DBO> whatever *you* do
<SpamapS> My left monitor is actually my laptop screen
<SpamapS> and nvidia is very unhappy with me if I change the primary
<DBO> okay so we use the same setup actually
<DBO> having a heavier barrier allows me to much more easily access the hidden launcher on the right hand monitor
<DBO> the fact that you dont use hidden launchers probably has a lot to do with the difference
<SpamapS> I do use hidden
<SpamapS> actually on upgrade they went to fixed
<DBO> you can turn hidden back on
<SpamapS> Yeah I did that
<SpamapS> DBO: true, I may find that after a day or two, I'm not even traversing screens anymore because thats the main reason I click. Not sure.
<bryceh> SpamapS, or you may find RSI ;-)
<SpamapS> right now I'm finding that with default settings restored.. its not showing me the launcher...
<SpamapS> ahh if I approach slowly, no show
<SpamapS> which I like actually
<RAOF> Yeah.  The barrier stuff *does* make the autohidden launcher much more usable.
<SpamapS> Still ... when I *do* want to go from screen to screen... I have to drag *a lot*
<DBO> SpamapS, its about an inch of mouse movement here
<SpamapS> more like 6 for me
<DBO> O_O
<SpamapS> just was measuring it actually
<DBO> really?
<lifeless> SpamapS: get a higher res mouse ;)
<SpamapS> Its almost the entire width of my ubuntu mousepad
<SpamapS> I admit, this *is* a crappy mouse
<SpamapS> but that has never mattered to me. :)
<RAOF> I wish mice gave us useful information about their capabilities in this regard.
<bryceh> it's fun with a trackpad and a projector attached
<SpamapS> if I use my trackpad.. which is *really* big (macbook pro 5,1) .. I have to start on the very edge of it, and it just flips on the other side
<DBO> trackpads from apple currently have a known issue with this :/
<DBO> it still shouldn't be that hard
<DBO> try moving the mouse a little faster?
<asac> RAOF: help ... my -intel is crashing like crazy :/ didnt upgrade today (2 days ago).
<RAOF> *Trackpads* we can do something about; they generally give actual information about their stuff.
<SpamapS> DBO: yeah, I bumped up my sensitivity a tiny bit, and move a little faster, it seems to work better.
<asac> RAOF: i was told that precise is production quality... now i am unhappy :) lol
<RAOF> asac: Do you have an Xorg.0.log.old available for debugging?
<asac> RAOF: this happens with unity 2d and unit 3d
<asac> RAOF: i have filed a bug
<asac> one sec
<asac> RAOF: not sure if its always the same, seems that apport was a bit buggy and failed to submit 5 times... so this one i got in: bug 937762
<SpamapS> DBO: seems like there's a time component here. If somebody is moving in the same direction for 3 seconds... perhaps they don't mean to stop. :)
<asac> RAOF: opened it up now
<DBO> SpamapS, predicting user intention is difficult
<bryceh> yep, another input crash
<DBO> SpamapS, predictable behavior is WAY better than smart but unpredictable behavior
<asac> input crash? yes, i think it gives me a correlated feeling to typing
<RAOF> asac: Updating now should stop that.
<asac> byt i am typing so fast :)
<asac> so i cant tell ... because i am always typing so chances for typing while crashing are high :)
<asac> RAOF: cool. very bood
<asac> i will check... see i get something xorg'ish right now
<asac> input synaptics i got
<RAOF> xserver-xorg-input-synaptics 1.5.99~git20120220-0ubuntu3 has the fix.
<asac> RAOF: guess relogin?
<asac> great
<DBO> RAOF, I need these events for barriers to eventually send down mouse button state
<asac> let me relog in again
<asac> cu in a bit
<RAOF> DBO: Really?
<DBO> mmmmm
<DBO> no
<DBO> but I'd like it
<DBO> otherwise I have to query the server
<asac> bryceh: RAOF: great. i am back :) ... so lets see
 * asac goes on a typing rampage
<asac> oh ...
<RAOF> asac: The trigger would be the transition between typing and touching the touchpad.
<asac> seb128: ... why did you remove alt-F10 keyboard shortcut to maximize my gnome-terminal in unity?
<asac> RAOF: interesting :) ... guess i didnt see it before then as i just reenabled it two days ago :)
<asac> e.g. the touchpad
<RAOF> DBO: Please query the server :)
<asac> i cant remember why i enabled it ... ah i know...  someone claimed it might have automatic multitouch here :)
<seb128> asac, it's not me but there is a bug open about it I think, didrocks might know better, ping him tomorrow
<asac> seb128: ouch thought you were sleepig
<seb128> asac, lol, if IRC is running I'm not sleeping :p
<seb128> I don't let IRC running during night
<asac> seb128: now i remember
<asac> :)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> but I'm about to go, it's late here!
<RAOF> DBO: I obviously *could* send you button state in the events, but this protocol wants to be generically useful; adding random other bits of state that you happen to want is probably out-of-scope :)
<asac> seb128: i know. sleep well
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<DBO> RAOF, understood
<RAOF> DBO: So unless it's going to be a lot of overhead, you need atomic updates, or it's to do with pointer motion, I'll be pushing back on adding additional data to the events :)
<DBO> RAOF, hey so long as you know Im always going to ask for whatever seems to be the most convenient thing
<DBO> we are in a good state
<DBO> you protect the protocol, I will advocate Unity's interests
<RAOF> This sounds fine :)
<RAOF> You know what's not a great use of space?  Shown-by-default launcher on this netbook.
<RAOF> DBO: Did you write some XTest-using tests for the barrier stuff?
<DBO> RAOF, yes
<RAOF> Where are they?
<DBO> uhm we dont know if they work on all machines really
<DBO> consistency is still a problem
<DBO> but they are in the autopilot test suite
<RAOF> Where's the source?  Ideally I'd get a bunch of them run as a part of the xserver build.
<DBO> RAOF, well you would be depping on unity to use my tests
<DBO> all we are doing is using relative motion events with xtest to cause the launcher to reveal
<DBO> and testing that it is in fact revealed
<RAOF> I was rather more thinking of stealing your code and wrapping it up in a shiny new xorg-gtest wrapper.
<DBO> RAOF, its written in python
<RAOF> Curses.  Oh, well.
<RAOF> DBO: What do you need for a bamf bug where it consistently fails to believe that chromium is, in fact, on *this* workspace?
<RAOF> Until I switch workspace away and back again.
<DBO> 2 things
<DBO> first if you are experiencing the bug now
<DBO> lets skype
<DBO> second
<DBO> if you have a way to cause the bug
<DBO> let me know
<DBO> waaaait
<DBO> Im experiencing it right now
<DBO> hold on
<DBO> RAOF, I think I found the bug
<RAOF> Do you need some testing?
<DBO> un-momento
<DBO> RAOF, https://code.launchpad.net/~jassmith/unity/unity.fix-monitor-tracking/+merge/94078
 * RAOF pulls, builds, and installs.
<DBO> RAOF, so just to be sure, by the time I wake up tomorrow, one way or another this nvidia reveal issue will be a thing of the past
<RAOF> DBO: Yes.
<RAOF> In fact, it should be in a couple of hours.
<RAOF> Oh, arse.
<RAOF> DBO: How much do you want testing of that branch?  It would appear to need a newer nux.
<smspillaz> DBO: err, whoops, accidentally globally approved your branch
<DBO> RAOF, im relatively certain it works
<smspillaz> I un approved, it, hope that the merge bot didn't see that :/
<DBO> we're good Im sure
<RAOF> DBO: There you go.  One nvidia fix.
<Sarvatt> RAOF: bah you fixed your already obsolete patch? :P
<RAOF> Yes :)
<Sarvatt> push to git plz!
<Sarvatt> need to refresh it for xserver master
<Sarvatt> not tonight though, sorry to hound you minutes after you uploaded
<bryceh> hurm, -synaptics is still on the ubuntu+1 branch
<RAOF> bryceh: And cnd hasn't pushed his latest changes, either.
<RAOF> Sarvatt: Done!
<thumper> so...
<thumper> why can't I install skype on my laptop?
<thumper> I have the partner repo checked
<thumper> running 64 bit
<RAOF> Is skype actually in the Precise parter repo?
<RAOF> No, it isn't. :)
<RAOF> thumper: sudoedit /etc/apt/sources.list; change the partner distro from precise to oneiric.  Tada!  skype.
<thumper> RAOF: really?
<thumper> ok
<RAOF> Really.
<RAOF> Partner's kinda weird.  I'm not sure if there's anything in there for precise yet.
<micahg> flash is there
 * thumper does it
<RAOF> micahg: Is it?  It's not flashplugin-nonfree in multiverse?  Which, true, downloads from partner or something, but the package itself is in the main archive.
<micahg> RAOF: adobe-flashplugin
<RAOF> Ho, hey!  Wow!
<RAOF> We have too many ways to install flash ;)
<micahg> pull flash out of the installer and we'll happily drop it from multiverse ;)
<broder> the package in multiverse slurps down a hard-coded url on archive.canonical.c, right?
<broder> (i just got bitten by that - i have a deliberately frozen apt mirror, and the version of flash it's trying to fetch isn't on archive.c.c anymore)
<thumper> RAOF: thanks, installing skype again
<micahg> broder: well, it pulls the .orig.tar.gz which changes "location" with each version and verifies the sum on it
<RAOF> You know, gnome-online-accounts would be more useful if any of its features worked.
<DBO> RAOF, is it possible this update has changed the velocity values?
<DBO> things feel a little more twitchy than before
<pitti> Good morning
<DBO> morning pitti
<TheMuso> Morning pitti.
<RAOF> DBO: It will have changed velocity values, but only by a small amount; < 1 px/dt.
<DBO> RAOF, probably me being overly sensitive then
<RAOF> I did check that the values coming out were comparable to before (except on the edges on nvidia, obviously).
<RAOF> And, actually, it should only change the values on the left-most edge.
<RAOF> Since dt ~10^-3, that means velocities may be different by up to about a hundred, mostly less.
<pitti> Sweetshark: not uploading the new LibO; armel and armhf failed on "debug output level 11 is too high", too
<pitti> argh, someone binNEWed the new LibO on i386/amd64
<pitti> oh well
<lifeless> is it deliberate that the time remaining on battery isn't shown anymore ?
<lifeless> (and that my battery just shows 'charged' after 2 hours on it ?
<pitti> hm, it worked fine for me over the weekend
<achiang> pitti: hi, does LibO build successfully on armhf, modulo the most recent FTBFS you mention?
<pitti> achiang: only thing I can say is that it failed with the same error on armel and powerpc, so that "debug output level 11" breakage is not armhf specific
<pitti> achiang: it does have janimo's armhf patches, so it ought to build otherwise
<achiang> pitti: ok, thanks.
<jbicha> the new color chooser looks nice, there's some screenshots at http://iloveubuntu.net/new-redesigned-color-chooser-dialog-landed-precise-pangolin
<pitti> hey jbicha
<SpamapS> wow I never realized how much I move back and forth between screens on my multi-monitor setup until this new reveal pause thing started making it awkward
<DBO> RAOF, any word on the "press against screen edge to bypass barrier" issue we chatted about a week or so ago?
 * SpamapS installs new xorg to get back the launcher on the left side
<RAOF> DBO: Which one?  The one where some people have barrier ids that increase?
<DBO> no
<DBO> the one where if you push on the top edge of the screen
<RAOF> Oh, that one.
<DBO> you can move past the barrier without it stopping you
<RAOF> I thought that you didn't care, because you're not defining a full-height barrier anyway.
<RAOF> (And, yes.  I tried to get my head around the algorithm that's used to calculate barrier hitting, and it's madness.  It's the perfect example of something that should have copious comments)
<DBO> RAOF, no we care now because the barrier has to go to the panel
<DBO> for the case of corner reveal
<RAOF> Ok.  I'll bump up the priority of fixing it then.
<SpamapS> DBO: I know I asked before, but there's no way to turn off the thing that stops the mouse in the middle right? 3 hours of trying to build new habits and I'm about ready to set my mouse on fire. :-/
<DBO> SpamapS, there are some minor changes in the latest update
<DBO> xorg update
<DBO> pull them down
<DBO> and see if its still driving you up a wall
<SpamapS> 2:1.11.4-0ubuntu4
<SpamapS> just installed
<SpamapS> will try it out
<DBO> did you log out and back in?
<SpamapS> no I literally just installed it 60 seconds ago :)
<DBO> :)
<didrocks> good morning
<DBO> morning didrocks
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, ca va?
<didrocks> hey DBO, guten morgen pitti, I'm fine thanks (and got the repaired heater after a month in the store \o/)! Wie geht's?
<pitti> didrocks: wow, just after the days of -15 degrees are over ;)
<pitti> didrocks: gut, danke!
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, I know, this is really the bad timing :)
<smspillaz> morning didrocks :)
<jasoncwarner_> morning didrocks and pitti !
<pitti> hey jasoncwarner_
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: I thought you were on holidays?
<jasoncwarner_> pitti: next week, this week i'm trying to get through all my admin, taleo and other stuff...need to poke Laney about his application ;)
<didrocks> hey smspillaz, jasoncwarner_
<pitti> didrocks: is it possible somehow to get back intellihide?
<pitti> (gsettings, etc.)
<SpamapS> DBO: for the record, the new X did re-enable my left-side-revealing for the main display. But the overall experience still inspires musicide (the act of killing a mouse)
<didrocks> pitti: no, the code has been completely removed
<didrocks> pitti: executive decision
<pitti> ah, too bad; thanks
<SpamapS> DBO: what package should I report a bug in?
<DBO> SpamapS, unity
<DBO> pitti, prepare for lots more options to die
<SpamapS> DBO: ok. Actually it does seem like the mouse moves a little sooner between the two screens.
<DBO> basically every option thats not in the gcc applet
<DBO> is going to die this week
<SpamapS> DBO: especially going left -> right
<pitti> DBO: still too bad; intellihide was the one that by far made most sense :(
<pitti> as long as nobody kills FFM :)
<jasoncwarner_> smspillaz: any luck with my https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/936818 ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 936818 in compiz "Visual Corruption on Desktop" [High,New]
<pitti> DBO: btw, did you get complaints about the new "push harder" behaviour to reveal the launcher? with a touchpad it's really hard work to make it appear
<RAOF> didrocks: Have you been able to play with barrier-test?
<DBO> pitti, FFM?
<pitti> DBO: focus follows mouse (not an unity setting, it's a compiz one)
<DBO> pitti, touchpad is going to improve
<DBO> pitti, ah yeah you can keep that
<pitti> DBO: ah, nice
<didrocks> RAOF: unfortunatly, I only work 12 hours a day, I hope to have time this week though :)
<RAOF> didrocks: :)
<didrocks> RAOF: I need first to see why I can't upgrade my nvidia
 * RAOF starts preparing dinner; back later.
<didrocks> as I think I can't rebuild the previous working package for ever :)
<smspillaz> jasoncwarner_: I thought you said you still got that on unity-2d and gnome-shell ?
<jasoncwarner_> two different bugs
<jasoncwarner_> smspillaz: one was before desktop
<jasoncwarner_> smspillaz: one was on desktop
<jasoncwarner_> smspillaz: this is on the desktop (see screenshots)
<smspillaz> jasoncwarner_: what happens if you disable unity ?
<jasoncwarner_> smspillaz: don't know, I'll test that in a bit (just finishing up some work)
<smspillaz> ok
<jasoncwarner_> smspillaz: I'm trying out classic with effects so I'll let you know...it takes some time for it to appear
<jasoncwarner_> OMG classic feels soooooo old after Unity...like, seriously...where is dash? where is my launcher?
<smspillaz> jasoncwarner_: it sounds like you have an overheating gpu
<smspillaz> jasoncwarner_: my old gpu used to overhead a lot and it wouldn't be uncommon for me to get artifacts like that one
<smspillaz> *overheat
<smspillaz> jasoncwarner_: I could be wrong though, it could just be a bug in nux
<smspillaz> or worse, compiz
<smspillaz> (though, I highly doubt the latter as we don't do anything particularly complex or ... make any primitives of that size
<DBO> jasoncwarner_, what GPU do you use?
<rickspencer3> bryceh, good evening
<jasoncwarner_> DBO: $ lspci |grep VGA
<jasoncwarner_> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation C79 [GeForce 9400] (rev b1)
<jasoncwarner_> smspillaz: if not compiz, unity or nux?
<DBO> jasoncwarner_, are you on the 295.20 drivers now?
<jasoncwarner_> heya rickspencer3
<DBO> I was getting this same thing with the 290.10
<DBO> but don't get them with 295.20 now
<jasoncwarner_> DBO: let me check
<rickspencer3> heya jasoncwarner_
<smspillaz> DBO: ORLY ?
<DBO> jasoncwarner_, for reference, the 295.20 came out saturday
<smspillaz> see this is why the world should use nouveau
<rickspencer3> jasoncwarner_, sometimes all my apps don't show up in my alt-tab switcher unless I change workspaces and then change back again, should I log a bug?
<DBO> smspillaz, when I use nouveau everything is purple
<DBO> so no
 * smspillaz runs away upon seeing a graphical rendering error in nouveau
<DBO> no nouveau
<jasoncwarner_> rickspencer3: yeah, please do
<smspillaz> DBO: every so often
<smspillaz> DBO: nouveau just decides "I'm out of memory"
<jasoncwarner_> DBO: 295.20
<smspillaz> and starts overwriting system memory
<smspillaz> kind of fun to watch
<DBO> jasoncwarner_, when was the last time you saw the error, when did you get the new driver installed? have you rebooted since installing it? what is your mothers maiden name?
<didrocks> RAOF: please, separate the "nvidia bug" with the edge reveal one (and remove the dx comment as well), as it's another issue
<smspillaz> DBO: like just now
<jasoncwarner_> DBO: yeah, I reboot once a day and I have gotten it each day. though, now using classic I don't have it...I would have expected to get it in maybe 10 minutes, which I haven't yet
<smspillaz> DBO: whoops
<smspillaz> DBO: kernel panic
<DBO> jasoncwarner_, so you have seen it whilest using the 295.20 driver?
<jasoncwarner_> yeah, just today
<DBO> jasoncwarner_, okay good news bad news time
<DBO> which do you want firsT?
<jasoncwarner_> good news?
<DBO> its not a bug in unity
<bryceh> rickspencer3, hi
<jasoncwarner_> hmm... smspillaz says GPU overheating... dbo, you going with driver? ;)
<DBO> jasoncwarner_, I see the same bug
<DBO> the 295.20 fixed it for me
<rickspencer3> hey bryceh I'll install chase's xserver later today and see if I can repro my bug
<DBO> if it didn't fix it for you, well thats unfortunate
<DBO> jasoncwarner_, also the 9400 isn't exactly a high power card, I would not expect to see that card overheat
<RAOF> didrocks: The nvidia edge-reveal bug has been fixed already.
<rickspencer3> you assumption makes sense, as I was on a laptop with a mouse connected, and sometimes use the mouse, sometimes the trackpad ... however, I worked for 5 hours without a crash after my report
<jasoncwarner_> dbo... as I mentioned, I'm not getting it in classic, though. I'm about to reboot back into Unity to give it a go again
<didrocks> RAOF: ah, so I can remove this part from the bug
<DBO> jasoncwarner_, the bug seems to corrupt FBO contents
<bryceh> rickspencer3, ok
<DBO> and eventually leads to a crash in the nvidia glx implementation (takes down the whole xserver)
<bryceh> rickspencer3, actually you want to install the updated -synaptics driver, which was uploaded to precise Tuesday, so just updating ubuntu and restarting X should do the trick
<rickspencer3> bryceh, sweet
<rickspencer3> bryceh, I updated yesterday morning, so I guess I just missed that update
<bryceh> yeah
<didrocks> rickspencer3: for bug #938458, you don't move your cursor between monitors, isn't it?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 938458 in unity "Alt Tab Switcher does not always show all apps" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/938458
<didrocks> (and stay on the same ws when it happens?)
<rickspencer3> didrocks, I'm on my netbook
<rickspencer3> no multi-mon
<DBO> didrocks, found the move the mouse between monitor ones right now
<DBO> and the reason if very shameful...
<DBO> didrocks, https://code.launchpad.net/~jassmith/unity/unity.alt-tab-workspaces/+merge/94097
<didrocks> DBO: ok, let's see if other reviews, but the lack of test is clearly a blocker for the next release (I think we need to invest on autopilot on multimonitor)
<DBO> didrocks, im fine with it being blocked
<didrocks> DBO: just warning about it ;)
<didrocks> but thanks for looking at it!
<DBO> its a bit asinine that we block a code fix that is fixing something that is passing the wrong type because it doesn't have tests
<DBO> I mean honestly, its doing something that is demonstrably wrong and unsafe
<didrocks> DBO: we don't want to retrieve the same behavior again
<didrocks> in a later "other bug"
<DBO> didrocks, and this is why unity-fixes exists :/
<DBO> erm
<DBO> unity-fixed
<didrocks> I don't want to get pinged again by rickspencer3 about that issue, that's why I think tests are needed
<didrocks> unity-fixed?
<DBO> trunk + fixes that dont have tests so are blocked on merge
<didrocks> who is doing that?
<DBO> me
<didrocks> that's silly, sorry, but it's silly
<DBO> sure
<didrocks> all your latest merges are "we don't have the infra to test launcher"
<didrocks> well, investigate in making that doable
<DBO> thats going to be the rest of my week
<didrocks> that's enough time then before next release :)
 * didrocks doesn't want that list to get longer: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1kiVPg0U7VJpHt21y-Qm9VtnLxsTmKHfBmA2B16yLGzc/edit
<DBO> didrocks, that list will continue to grow when time to write tests == 200x time to write fix
<DBO> for example
<DBO> https://code.launchpad.net/~jassmith/unity/unity.fix-alt-tab-progression/+merge/93923
<DBO> all that branch does is delete 5 characters
<didrocks> DBO: well, it shouldn't, the list is only on "merged" branch
<DBO> oh fine
<DBO> im okay with it not getting longer then
<didrocks> well, other people on the dx team write tests
<didrocks> and writing tests to catch regression avoid stuff like "no more lazy load on the lenses"
<didrocks> which happened in:
<didrocks> natty, oneiric and precise
<didrocks> fixing it 3 times took obviously longer that catching the regression
<didrocks> than*
<DBO> didrocks, sure, and I do write tests, a large percentage of the autopilot tests are mine
<DBO> when I dont its because the payoff isn't that large
<DBO> or because the investment is huge compared to the bug fix
<didrocks> so, let's continue on that way, fixing branches that are on that last time
<didrocks> DBO: well, if you write tests for alt -tab
<didrocks> we won't get that multimonitor issue
<didrocks> or the one rickspencer3 is seeing above
<didrocks> or if we get, we can catch the bad branch before it enters trunk
<pitti> didrocks: before I waste work, has it ever been tried to build unity-lens-applications against libgnome-menu-3-0 instead of the old libgnome-menu2?
<didrocks> pitti: no, I didn't, but I can have a look at it if you want
<pitti> didrocks: that's fine, I'll try
<didrocks> pitti: as I have a recent build folder :)
<didrocks> ok ;)
<didrocks> thanks pitti
<pitti> didrocks: hmm, and while I'm at it, libdb5.1 instead of 4.8
<didrocks> pitti: 4.8 is the minimal from upstream, but yeah, worth a try with 5.1
<pitti> it doesn't use on-disk transactions
<pitti> no transactions at all, in fact
<pitti> so it should be compatible
<ricotz> pitti, hello
<pitti> hey rickspencer3
<pitti> ricotz: good morning
<ricotz> pitti, is it still possible to sync a new source package http://packages.debian.org/source/sid/libexttextcat ?
<rickspencer3> hi pitti
<pitti> ricotz: needs a FFE, but otherwise yes
<ricotz> pitti, alright, i will ffe sync request it then
<pitti> #error "unity-lens-applications only compiles and works against libdb-4.8. Please install the package libdb4.8-dev
<pitti> didrocks: ^ meh, #(*$# picky
 * pitti checks out upstream and will do a MP
<didrocks> ahah :-)
<didrocks> pitti: when I told you kamstrup and mhr3 are mean persons :)
<kamstrup> for the record, I am not mean, I am just evil
<pitti> kamstrup: do you know what it actually means when it says "need to have the same libdb version as the software-center"?
<didrocks> kamstrup: oh true! :)
<pitti> kamstrup: s-c, nor xapian use libdb
<kamstrup> pitti: it means what it says on the tin :-)
<kamstrup> pitti: does to!
<pitti> kamstrup: it doesn't use on-disk or in-memory transactions, so the formats are compatible
<kamstrup> pitti: s-c should dump a ratings db for u-l-a to pick up
<kamstrup> pitti: if you are willing to take the fallout I can accept the patch ;-)
<kamstrup> pitti: I think I addded that check because I got errors with 4.6 vs 4.8
<pitti> kamstrup: well, if it's using the python db module, then 4.8 is specifically _not_ what s-c is using
<pitti> kamstrup: python2.7 uses 5.1
<kamstrup> pitti: not in O
<pitti> kamstrup: in fact, I'm interested in making everything using the same db version
<kamstrup> pitti: noble and just cause. you have my support
<pitti> not only to get rid of duplicate libs, but also to avoid compatibility problems
<kamstrup> exactly
<pitti> kamstrup: ok, thanks :)
<pitti> kamstrup: I'll build/test it against db5.1
<kamstrup> afaik the db format is explicitly not stable across libdb versions
<pitti> kamstrup: and then try to move it to gnome-menus-3
<kamstrup> awesome
<pitti> kamstrup: the on-disk data format has been mostly stable
<pitti> kamstrup: what chagnes in pretty much every version is the on-disk transaction format
<kamstrup> well
<kamstrup> we use libdb in "concurrent mode" which may have some implications
<kamstrup> (in order to ensure that s-c can write while ula reads)
<kamstrup> that may or may not triggers some implicit transactions... I don't know libdb well enough
<seb128> hey
<pitti> kamstrup: yes, but they'd only be in-memory
<kamstrup> pitti: if you say so :-)
<pitti> kamstrup: and if anything, it should work better if s-c and the lens use the same db
<pitti> hey seb128
<kamstrup> indeed
<seb128> hey pitti
 * seb128 hugs pitti for the update rampage
 * pitti hugs back seb128
<pitti> seb128: FYI, some fallout:
<pitti> gnome-settings-daemon -> we don't need the .1 (systemd only)
<pitti> empathy -> 3.3.90 pulls in clutter
<didrocks> salut seb128
<pitti> libgnomekbd -> fails to build, no interesting changes
<seb128> pitti, g-s-d -> great
<pitti> gnoem-keyring> we decided to stay
<seb128> pitti, empathy: not new, I though kenvandine make a new binary for the new call ui using clutter?
<pitti> e-d-s -> leaving for cyphermox
<pitti> seb128: configure.ac introduces them as build depends now, though
<pitti> I already updated all the patches, but stopped when diffing configure.ac
<pitti> seb128: we may still be able to crowbar it, but I didn't continue at that point
<seb128> pitti, well I think it was already the case for clutter but let's check with kenvandine
<seb128> pitti, thanks a lot for all the updates
<seb128> I finished late yesterday and was not looking forward another day doing updates only, you made my day ;-)
<pitti> seb128: I didn't touch gst yet
<pitti> -base is a sync, but -good a complex merge; and I assume they both should have the same version?
<seb128> pitti, it's in Debian
<pitti> seb128: de rien :)
<seb128> pitti, tjaalton is our new gst maintainer
<pitti> seb128: so if we merge -good, we could sync -base and gst
<seb128> well it seems he needs it and has been working on it, he said he was fine doing the good merges and updates
<pitti> the new telepathy packages are in debian experimental, thus I didn't merge them yet
<seb128> pitti, well, we have pre-version, so I would say sync base and gst and let tjaalton do the good update if he has time
<seb128> pitti, you can probably let telepathy for kenvandine
<pitti> seb128: the telepathy merges are easy, but I wonder why they are in experimental
<pitti> tjaalton: ^ are you fine with merging gst-good?
<seb128> pitti, yeah, I usually let ken handle those since he has regular contact with the colabora guys and usually know what version we want
<seb128> telepathy that is
<tjaalton> pitti: how quick should it be done?
<seb128> pitti, most of desktop is a shared set but some are domain expert pack, I tend to let them ;-)
<Sweetshark> g'morning
<pitti> kamstrup: heh, I have reviews.ubuntu.com_reviews_api_1.0_review-stats-pkgnames.p__4.8.db and reviews.ubuntu.com_reviews_api_1.0_review-stats-pkgnames.p__5.1.db :)
<pitti> kamstrup: so we are using an outdated db
<Sweetshark> pitti: that debug level error is weird, i have seen it before, but cant remember the details
<kamstrup> pitti: ah... so s-c dumps the 5.1 db and ula reads the old 4.8 one..?
<pitti> kamstrup: yes, apparently
<kamstrup> doh :-)
<pitti> I don't think it's a very good idea to add the db version to teh .db name
<pitti> it'll change with every release
<pitti> well, it's a cache only
<pitti> but the old files are piling up and nothign is cleaning them
<kamstrup> pitti: the reason was because of the 4.6 and 4.8 compat issues
<kamstrup> or was it 4.8 and 5.1... can't recall, but we definitely had some compat issues
<kamstrup> maybe just the major version in the filename is better
<pitti> kamstrup: https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/unity-lens-applications/db5.1/+merge/94107 for your review pleasure
<kamstrup> pitti: thanks, on it
<pitti> needs a while to get diffy
<pitti> urgh, srsly? vala-0.16 still only has a gnome-menu2 vapi
<pitti> ok, we'll need to keep that then for now
<pitti> at least it helped to discover the db mismatch
<BigWhale> New greeter is sexy!
<pitti> nice, dropping libdb4.8 will save us almost .7 MB of CD space
<seb128> BigWhale, indeed
<tjaalton> pitti: I'm basically away the rest of the week, and the merge might take some hours to complete (if there's a new -bad to import the drivers from)
<Sweetshark> pitti: well, "solution" to this is for now to not run checks on armel/armhf. that was why it worked before.
<pitti> Sweetshark: and powerpc as well then?
<pitti> Sweetshark: good enough for me
<Sweetshark> pitti: yes
<pitti> it's better to have _something_ that builds on armhf than a perfect one that will still take weeks :)
<tjaalton> huh, only changelog conflicted, so -good merge was easy
<Sweetshark> pitti: http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=pkg-openoffice/libreoffice.git;a=blob;f=rules;h=caec2e4d69bca157c5b5ea1d0cf2e0c7693b8078;hb=f343f37a085fc7d5a821a7b6dedf351a835f4c86#l449 <- theres the exception that was in still on the last upload
<didrocks> tjaalton: I'll try the new nvidia driver, I couldn't get any acceleration with previous one, so be prepared to be pinged :)
<tjaalton> didrocks: ping tseliot then ;)
<didrocks> tseliot: sorry, I meant tseliot ^
<tjaalton> *phew*
<didrocks> tjaalton: yeah, bad completion, sorry for the noise, you're safe :)
<tjaalton> FSVO safe..
<seb128> oh tjaalton
<seb128> the man I was looking for!
<seb128> tjaalton, ;-)
<seb128> (just joking, don't worry)
<tjaalton> :P
<tjaalton> I could merge the new farsight et al drivers from -bad later, and push the simple merge of -good now?
<pitti> tjaalton: sounds good
<pitti> tjaalton: then we'll sync gst and -base
<tjaalton> pitti: ok, test building it and uploading then
<pitti> tjaalton: cheers
<tjaalton> ah, needs newer -dev
<pitti> tjaalton: synced gstreamer0.10 (0.10.36-1)
<tjaalton> thanks
<seb128> hate you launchpad
<pitti> seb128: wassup?
<seb128> pitti, just launchpad sucking, trying to reassign a bug where I put a valid source and assigned (triple checked the values) it sends me to a page saying one of the field value is incorrect and of course it doesn't tell me which one
<seb128> I dropped the assigned and kept the source
<seb128> it reassigning to "ubuntu" ignoring the source I put
<seb128> reassigned
<seb128> well anyway, just workflow glitches, it's fine most of the time ;-)
<seb128> it's not the first time I do that, I'm pretty sure sometimes it ignores the source field without telling you
<seb128> which leads to bugs reassigned to "ubuntu"
<tseliot> didrocks: what's up?
<seb128> oh, and the other hate things, not sure if that's a firefox or launchpad bug, but editing titles is buggy
<seb128> half of the time it displays only one line which half the title and doesn't let me see the other half, makes editing really hard
<seb128> like the other day it took me 5 tries to get the title I wanted, next time I will copy to gedit edit and ctrl-v back :p
<didrocks> tseliot: I had some issues with the 290.10 driver on my machine, I had to recompile 285.05.09 to make it working again (I had a very slow computer, no more multimonitor support, no acceleration and a lot of graphical glitches)
<didrocks> tseliot: I hold the package then, I'll try now with 295 and cross fingers
<tseliot> didrocks: yes, let me know how it goes
<didrocks> tseliot: in case I didn't get any ui, what do you need as debug info?
<seb128> didrocks, btw I think your gconf-editor issues your mentioned yesterday are https://bugs.launchpad.net/gconf-editor/+bug/912116
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 912116 in gconf-editor "gconf-editor hits g_assertion_message in gconf_client_lookup: last_slash != NULL" [High,Triaged]
<jasoncwarner_> hey RAOF and bryceh dbo said my compiz bug I have here is likely a driver issue with nvidia https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/936818 could either of you talk to tseliot about that?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 936818 in compiz "Visual Corruption on Desktop" [High,New]
<didrocks> seb128: indeed, that should be that one
<tseliot> didrocks: dmesg and Xorg.0.log should be enough
<tseliot> jasoncwarner_: let me check
<didrocks> tseliot: ok, thanks :)
<DBO> tseliot, it *looks* like FBO corruption but I honest to god cant say I have a reason to blame nvidia other than "it works on everything else fine"
<tseliot> DBO: yes, FBO corruption was my first thought too
<BigWhale> Wow! Kazam Screencaster was accepted to Universe. Thank you everyone for baring with me and thanks for all the help. You guys are awesome!
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128. complaining about firefox? ;)
<Sweetshark> pitti: new source package is building
<tseliot> DBO: oh, wait so it only happens with Unity 3D
<Laney> jasoncwarner_: that counts as a poke. today :-P
<DBO> tseliot, only unity3d uses FBO's
<tseliot> DBO: right I misread Tim's comment about being able to reproduce the problem with Unity 2D and lightdm
<DBO> tseliot, ah
<DBO> tseliot, yeah its almost certainly FBO corruption
<DBO> I was seeing it on 290.10
<DBO> but have yet to see it on 295.20
<Sweetshark> pitti: uploaded with "dont run checks on armel armhf ppc" to chinstrap
<pitti> Sweetshark: cheers! uploaded
<pitti> cyphermox: FYI, merging bluez, and cleaning up some cruft; I need -2 to fix C++ builds
<pitti> cyphermox: (also, can never hurt to clean up the package delta :) )
<pitti> didrocks: do you have an idea about https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/automerge-unity-lens-applications/17/console ?
<didrocks> pitti: looking
<pitti> didrocks: it apparently tries to install libdb4.8
<pitti> didrocks: but the very point of that merge was to use libdb5.1-dev
<pitti> didrocks: the packaging doesn't have the updated build dep yet (libdb-dev)
<didrocks> pitti: did you change the packaging?
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, the packaging need to be changed
<pitti> didrocks: as I am kind of waiting for this to get merged upstream before I can change the packaging
<pitti> didrocks: can/should I merge it before this gets accepted?
<didrocks> no, it's the other way with the automerger :)
<seb128> pitti, version list a remmina-plugins which is in debian and not on ubuntu, do you know if that should be sync, or is deprecated and should be dropped from version?
<pitti> seb128: I removed it from Ubuntu, it's obsolete
<pitti> it should also be removed from Debian
<didrocks> pitti: the merger is using the official packaging, so we need to add build-dep before
<seb128> pitti, ok, thanks
<pitti> didrocks: ack; is it enough to commit it to the packaging branch?
<didrocks> pitti: then, just approve again the branch (or get it approved) and it will pick the latest and greatest
<didrocks> pitti: it's enough, yeah :)
<seb128> pitti, version hints debian a .1 from libxklavier over us, do you know if we should sync that one?
<pitti> didrocks: ok, committed
<didrocks> thanks pitti for looking at that! Now, just get the branch approved again (as it was rejected)
<pitti> kamstrup: can you please re-approve https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/unity-lens-applications/db5.1/+merge/94107 ?
<pitti> kamstrup: I fixed the packaging branch, shoudl work now
<pitti> didrocks: thanks for the hand-holding
<didrocks> pitti: yw ;)
<pitti> didrocks: nice to see how this works!
 * pitti likes tests being picky
<didrocks> :)
<pitti> didrocks: are you able to re-approve https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/unity-lens-applications/db5.1/+merge/94107 ?
<didrocks> pitti: sure
<dpm> hi pitti, good morning!, you might have seen it already, but the full precise langpack export is now available: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+language-packs
<pitti> seb128: xklavier> looking
<pitti> dpm: nice, thanks!
<pitti> seb128: ah, 5.2.1 was just the build fix which I already had backported
<pitti> seb128: but the Debian package does a nice symbol cleanup, syncing
<seb128> pitti, ;-)
<pitti> seb128: did we explicitly decide to stay with g-bluetooth 3.2?
<pitti> or should I have a look at 3.3.4?
<pitti> cyphermox: ^
<seb128> pitti, they moved the bluetooth panel to gnome-control-center source so we needed the new g-c-c first
<seb128> pitti, btw do you look at the etherpad? jbicha wrote is name next to it there, so I think he started looking at it
<pitti> oh, haven't for some time
<seb128> pitti, and I had gnome-desktop3 as 'claimed' there as well since yesterday, but I didn't actually start on it so no worry
<pitti> seb128: argh, my bad; completely forgot about this
 * pitti updates
<seb128> pitti, just pointing it as a reminder to avoid duplicating work
<pitti> seb128: pl-parser can't go into Debian FYI, needs glib 2.31
<seb128> ok
<seb128> pitti, so gnome-bluetooth...unsure if we should take the new one
<seb128> I will see with jbicha when he's around
<pitti> leaving to jbicha for now
<pitti> seb128: yelp-tools isn't on versions?
 * pitti grabs
<seb128> pitti, it is, but on the "extra" list for some reason, i.e you need to click on the "+" next to the package header
<seb128> need to debug that
<pitti> ah
<seb128> pitti, note that most of GNOME 3.4 items are in light green
<seb128> we should maybe swich to track 3.4 rather than 3.2 in version
<pitti> yes, I noticed
<seb128> we are mostly on it anyway :p
<pitti> yes, I agree
<pitti> and then tag the bits we want to keep (session, keyring, etc.)
<seb128> right
<seb128> we would update session I guess but it's not really having anything worth it
<seb128> they mostly added systemd optional support to it
<pitti> oh, I thought g-session was too complicated/risky to update
<pitti> as we have tons of mods
<seb128> well it's rather that it doesn't bring anything
<seb128> they just did systemd stuff
<seb128> so it's basically work for no return
<seb128> (out of being current)
<pitti> so, +1 for staying on 3.2
<pitti> can we mark the bits in version which we want to keep at 3.2?
<pitti> didrocks: thanks, it got merged now \o/
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, seeing that :) (I'm tracking all merges :p)
 * pitti envisions didrocks with a 3 m high monitor wall watching all commits, merges, builds, and pee breaks in realtime
<pitti> THE MERGETRIX
<didrocks> ahah, I should definitively do that :-)
<pitti> seb128: "gnome-background"?
<pitti> seb128: oh, nevermind; +s
<seb128> pitti, yes, I will do the versions tweaks today
 * pitti hugs seb128
<seb128> pitti, we basically have watch stable with a whitelist of "track unstable"
<seb128> I will reverse it to "watch unstabe" with a list of "track stable"
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<pitti> I tried the GNOME classic session earlier today
<pitti> I really think we should revert to the upstream layout and drop indicators
<pitti> this is anything but a GNOME upstream sesion
<pitti> or introduce a real gnome sesion
<didrocks> it's not possible to have different gnome-panel layout depending on session
<didrocks> that's what I did for UNE, the only way was to make some mandatory gconf keys
<seb128> no opinion on that, I let jbicha and ricotz handle "classic"
<didrocks> or patching gnome-panel heavily
<seb128> didrocks, btw, want to do the metacity update? there is also still the lim merge request on version that you told you would drop last time ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, it's a
<seb128> didrocks, it's a .1 update, not a new serie
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, I won't drop the lim patch yet though (the 2d guys are still modifying it)
<seb128> didrocks, I need to look how to get it out of the version sponsoring queue if it's not ready to be uploaded :p
<didrocks> seb128: that would be nice! I'll handle the update
<seb128> didrocks, they did some gsettings work in the update it seems so maybe not worth updating
<didrocks> I have the shortcuts update to do anyway :)
<seb128> well, depends if there is keybinding work there
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> yw :)
<seb128> didrocks, speaking about keybinding do you track bug #830709 ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 830709 in unity "Keyboard shortcut - Unity should also use Super-L to lock screen by default" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/830709
<didrocks> seb128: it's part of all the tabs that are opened for my current work, yeah :)
<didrocks> seb128: quite difficult, a lot of info on different bugs, sometimes contradictory
<seb128> didrocks, ok, great, I was just mentioning it in case it slipped from your list ;-)
<didrocks> and a google doc as well
<pitti> ah, eog-plugins needs newer clutter, blocked
<didrocks> this is my afternoon basically, now that the Ctrl/primary fix is here :)
<seb128> didrocks, good luck ;-)
<didrocks> ok, now let's try to restart once or twice on the new nvidia stack first :)
<didrocks> seb128: thanks :)
<seb128> pitti, does bug #740988 makes sense to you?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 740988 in gnome-settings-daemon "MediaKeys key press doesn't generate DBus signal" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/740988
<seb128> pitti, that user multimedia keys sometimes stop working and he states that "sudo hald" fixes it?!
<pitti> seb128: hal is dead..
<pitti> -> "Invalid"
<seb128> pitti, right, well he's on 11.10 and fixes it this way
<pitti> I'll respond
<seb128> pitti, thanks, I sort of wrote a comment stating that yesterday ;-)
<pitti> seb128: the lpi patch in gnome-nettool seems broken; do you think anyone would seriously miss it?
 * pitti currently merges some changes to Debian, and will then update
<seb128> pitti, I doubt so
<seb128> pitti, how broken?
<pitti> well, the Help menu doesn't have any of the lpi entries
<seb128> pitti, is that the only diff we have with debian?
<pitti> no, there's some more
<pitti> but that's the largest
<seb128> let me look if it's easy to fix
<pitti> +-Categories=System;Utility;GNOME;GTK;
<pitti> ++Categories=System;Settings;GNOME;GTK;
<pitti> seb128: I suppose we can drop that, too
<seb128> yes
<pitti> then our only remaining delta is traceroute -> tracepath
<seb128> those categories changes made sense at a time where we were trying to give sanity to the gnome-panel menus
<pitti> and then the new version (but I'd like to merge first)
<pitti> seb128: yes, that's what I figured
<Guest63379> hello, I just updated my machine and I cannot longer log in, lightdm gets by creds and when it tries to load the session it gets back to the loging screen, any ideas?
<seb128> pitti, the lpi fix is
<seb128> -+	launchpad_integration_add_ui (ui, "/ui/menubar1/help1/LaunchpadItems");
<seb128> pitti, well that line in the lpi patch, change "help1" to "help"
<seb128> pitti, i.e drop the 1
<pitti> ah
<pitti> thanks
<seb128> yw
<pitti> . o O { I hate these }
<seb128> pitti, if we have a diff we can as well keep the lpi patch I think...
<seb128> it's not like it's big or hard to maintain
<seb128> and yeah, me as well...
<didrocks> tseliot: sweet, the new nvidia driver worked!
 * didrocks flushes his own rebuild for the old driver + latest xorg
<chrisccoulson_> hmmm, http://blogs.adobe.com/flashplayer/2012/02/adobe-and-google-partnering-for-flash-player-on-linux.html
<chrisccoulson_> goodbye flash ;)
<Sweetshark> http://static.fjcdn.com/pictures/when+i+say+homeoffice....+HOMEOFFICE.+WORKING+FROM+HOME_e8b210_3340361.jpg
<Sweetshark> ^^ is that a Ubuntu sticker on the "how I really work" notebook?
<bkerensa> Any suggestions for troubleshooting Unity3D not loading yet Unity2D working fine?
<nessita> hello everyone!
<bkerensa> hi
<nessita> anyone familiar with the error "RuntimeError: Gdk couldn't be initialized" when using Gtk/Gdk gi bindings from python?
<pitti> nessita: no $DISPLAY ?
<nessita> pitti: hola! I'm not sure, but I've seen several reports pass by these couple of days, see bug #937809
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 937809 in ubuntuone-control-panel "ubuntuone-control-panel-qt crashed with UnicodeDecodeError in /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/ubuntuone-control-panel/ubuntuone/controlpanel/gui/qt/filesyncstatus.py: 'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0xc3 in position 24: ordinal not in range(128)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/937809
<nessita> pitti: wrong link! sorry
<pitti> these are usually due to translations using non-ASCII characters
<pitti> the joy of python 2
<bkerensa> pitti: save me :)
<nessita> thois are correct bug #937132
<nessita> this is* the correct bug (/me needs to wake up)
<seb128> hey nessita
<nessita> hola seb128
<nessita> how is it going? :-)
<pitti> bkerensa: I think DBO or njpatel will know much better how to debug unity 3D
<bkerensa> pitti: Ok
<seb128> nessita, good I think, a bit tired though. what about you?
<nessita> seb128: not tired, I just got back to work after a two days holiday :-)
<seb128> bkerensa, can you pastebin your .xsession-errors after trying to start unity3d?
<seb128> nessita, lucky you! ;-)
<nessita> yes!
<bkerensa> seb128: http://paste.ubuntu.com/852526/
<nessita> pitti: regarding the "RuntimeError: Gdk couldn't be initialized", I pasted the wrong bug link before, not sure if you got the (correct) second one
<bkerensa> seb128: I believe the problem started when I installed openbox/tint2 but I removed both and still something is ehh borked
<bkerensa> :D
<seb128> bkerensa, that's an unity-2d session
<bkerensa> seb128: Hmm?
<bkerensa> seb128: Yes but I logged into Unity3D beforehand
<pitti> nessita: as I said: usually you don't have a valid $DISPLAY there
<nessita> pitti: can I help the affected users debug somehow? sounds odd that they are running ubuntu-sso-client without a $DISPLAY
<seb128> bkerensa, can you do echo $DESKTOP_SESSION?
<pitti> nessita: perhaps it gets spawned by d-bus or so?
<pitti> nessita: I guess you need to ask how to reproduce this
<bkerensa> seb128: unity-2d
<seb128> nessita, pitti: sometime such bugs are session closing issues
<seb128> bkerensa, are you sure you picked "ubuntu" is the login screen session selector?
<seb128> bkerensa, and not 2d?
<bkerensa> seb128: No no I'm not logged in "ubuntu" currently because if I log into "ubuntu" I have a bare desktop and cannot even access terminal let alone launch xchat thus I could not be here...
<bkerensa> the only thing I get in "ubuntu" is vterm if I CTRL-ALT-F6
<seb128> bkerensa, well, what I need is the .xsession-errors of one of those broken login
<bkerensa> hmm
<bkerensa> seb128: How could I do this? :)
<seb128> bkerensa, you can switch user and pick guest session if you don't want to log out
<bkerensa> seb128: Yes but how will I switch user if there is no GUI or access to terminal from broken login?
<bkerensa> :)
<seb128> bkerensa, well usually log in, get the broken desktop, go to a vt (i.e ctrl-alt-f1), log in there, cp .xsession-errors somewhere
<bkerensa> ahh
<bkerensa> ok
<bkerensa> brb
<seb128> bkerensa, then restart
<seb128> bkerensa, or try to ctrl-alt-t
<seb128> bkerensa, you might get a command line in your xsession this way
<seb128> if g-s-d is running
<nessita> pitti, seb128: thanks, I'll ask how to reproduce
<bkerensa> seb128: http://paste.ubuntu.com/852532/
<bkerensa> seb128: Sorry about the n00b moment :) I didnt think of ctrl-alt-t (I'm in the broken session now)
<bkerensa> its 4am here so I'm a bit tired :)
<seb128> bkerensa, is that the full log?
<bkerensa> seb128: yes
<seb128> bkerensa, dpkg -l unity | grep unity?
<bkerensa> seb128: http://paste.ubuntu.com/852536/
<seb128> bkerensa, what happens if you run unity --reset on your command line?
<bkerensa> seb128: Why then Unity is fixed
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> after a bit of flickering and compiz errors of course
<seb128> bkerensa, not sure, did you play with ccsm?
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> seb128: no
<bkerensa> :)
<seb128> ok, dunno then sorry
<bkerensa> thats just asking for trouble
<seb128> right
<bkerensa> seb128: I had installed Openbox
<bkerensa> :D
<seb128> seems your config was in a weird state
<bkerensa> maybe that broke compiz's back
<bkerensa> seb128: k
<seb128> bkerensa, nautilus-openbox breaks nautilus with the current glib
<seb128> that's a known issue
<seb128> that's what you get for not using u1 ;-)
<bkerensa> heh
<pitti> RAOF, bryce: do you plan another mesa merge with Debian this cycle? (we have ~rc2, Debian has 8.0-2)
<Sweetshark> pitti: anything still missing from bug 932061, bug 932063 and bug 938582?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 932061 in sacjava "[MIR] sacjava" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/932061
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 932063 in libbase "[MIR] libbase" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/932063
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 938582 in libexttextcat "[MIR] libexttextcat" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/938582
<tseliot> didrocks: excellent!
<pitti> Sweetshark: for libexttextcat, it was just synced into precise
<pitti> Sweetshark: MIR team needs to review it
<pitti> Sweetshark: for the others, LibO needs to start using them; we won't promote them before something pulls it into main, they will just fall out again
<Sweetshark> pitti: yes, but into universe ;)
<pitti> right, needs ~ubuntu-mir review
<pitti> Sweetshark: I binNEWed it now, so in < 1 h you can start using them for local builds
 * pitti lunch &
<Sweetshark> pitti: ok, so I should prepare an upload using those and _then_ they will get mired? Seems kinda odd to me, but ok.
<pitti> Sweetshark: why odd?
<pitti> point 8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionProcess
<Sweetshark> pitti: well, at least for LO I am a bit uncomfortable to have all MIRs/sync work out otherwise the whole package fails.
<pitti> Sweetshark: the ones which are fix committed will be promoted at once
<dpm> pitti, we've noticed that the indicator-printers .pot template hasn't been imported into LP - do you think it might have to do that it was promoted from universe to main? If so, I believe the template should be imported in the next upload, right? -> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-printers/+publishinghistory
<pitti> dpm: yes, sounds like it'll need a rebuild
<dpm> ok, thanks for confirming
<seb128> dpm, pitti: I can do a rebuild upload, will check with lars if he has any upload coming
<dpm> cool, thanks seb128
<seb128> yw
<nessita> anyone else sees the notifications in a ugly blue surrounded by black like I do? screenshot: http://ubuntuone.com/78we2EOQcWPtU62JM7oVo7
<seb128> nessita, yes
<nessita> seb128: you too? do we know what's causing that?
<seb128> nessita, bug #934425
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 934425 in notify-osd "Notifications appear bright blue instead of cameleonic like the launcher" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/934425
<seb128> nessita, your background
<seb128> nessita, well a bug in notify-osd combined to your background
<nessita> seb128: subscribing to the bug, thanks!
<seb128> nessita, do you use unity?
<nessita> seb128: yes, 2d
<seb128> nessita, ok, so yeah, that bug
<seb128> nessita, notify-osd is supposed to use a color which is the background average
<seb128> nessita, unity computes the color (it's also what they use for the dash, etc) and write to a key that notify-osd reads
<Riddell> ooh nessita, where can I get a sneaky preview of the ubuntu one qt clients?
<seb128> nessita, but it seems the code is buggy and the color value got wrong in 2d and for some backgrounds
<nessita> Riddell: hola! you can install ubuntuone-control-panel-qt ubuntu package, or I can point you to the repo and give a command line to run from there :-)
<nessita> seb128: crystal clear, thanks!
<seb128> nessita, yw
<Riddell> nessita: uh oh http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/ubuntuone-qt.png
<nessita> looking
<nessita> Riddell: you running ubuntu or kubuntu? was u1client working for you before?
<Riddell> kubuntu, I haven't used u1client recently
<Riddell> something more i need installed maybe?
<chrisccoulson> nessita, so, you've got the key to break precise now? ;)
<nessita> Riddell: yes, you need ubuntu-sso-client-qt, at least, and all the ubuntuone-client stack
<nessita> chrisccoulson: do I? :-D
<seb128> hum, already that time, I should get a bite
<seb128> bbiab
<czajkowski> bryceh: ping
<Riddell> nessita: yay, got it working after just installing ubuntu-desktop and rebooting
<Riddell> nessita: who's your packager?  they need a bug to hunt down that issue
<seb128> Riddell, she's her own packager
<seb128> Riddell, she got ppu rights for the stack she works on
<Riddell> then bug yourself nessita :)
<seb128> Riddell, what binary was missing?
 * nessita bugs herself
<Riddell> seb128: I don't know, I just installed all of ubuntu-desktop
<seb128> Riddell, what binaries with sso in the name did that install?
<seb128> or ubuntuone
<nessita> Riddell: weird, I have checked this in a clean VM when I did the split... perhaps I miss something since I already had ubuntu-desktop installed
<Riddell> ubuntu-sso-client-gtk
<seb128> Riddell, that's not a bug, on kubuntu you should use -qt
<seb128> well not a depends bug
<seb128> i.e you shouldn't need -gtk
<Riddell> seb128: right but that was installed too
<nessita> Riddell, seb128: besides, u1cp-qt does not use (for now) any SSO UI
<Riddell> and the -client-qt should just install the right things
<Riddell> nessita: test it in a chroot or from a kubuntu VM or live USB to track it down
<seb128> Riddell, does it bug again if you uninstall -gtk? was there any other ubuntuone binary installed?
<seb128> hum, I'm getting increasingly annoying a tb
<Riddell> seb128: removeing ubuntu-sso-client-gtk doesn't seem to affect it
<seb128> or "annoyed" rather :p
<seb128> Riddell, can you pastebin you dpkg.log or a list of what got installed with ubuntu-desktop?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, it's your fault!
<nessita> Riddell: would you please also paste the content of ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/controlpanel.log?
<chrisccoulson> it's always my fault!
<seb128> indeed
<seb128> chrisccoulson, is it me or tb used to handle different unread counts and prefetching? like now it updates count, I see that I got 15 emails unread email in my lauchpad box, so I click on it, and it starts refreshing then, which takes like 5 seconds, it's pretty annoying to have to wait for seconds in each folder you browser to see the new emails
<seb128> chrisccoulson, it's so slow nowadays that I don't wait for it to refresh the folder and click on another one from frustration
<Riddell> seb128: http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/dpkg.log  (startig with the control-panel-qt install I think)
<Riddell> seb128: ooh beasties http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/controlpanel.log
<seb128> 2012-02-22 12:41:54 install libsyncdaemon-1.0-1 <none> 2.99.4-0ubuntu2
<seb128> nessita, ^ do you need the syncdaemon lib?
<nessita> seb128: not at all
<nessita> seb128: libsyncdaemon is the C lib, controlpanel is all python and uses the syncdaemon DBus API (thru python-dbus)
<seb128> nessita, Riddell: the gnome-keyring got pulled in by those installs
<seb128> which seems to be the issue
<seb128> gnome-keyring as well
<seb128> nessita, you should probably depends on some of the keyring binaries
<nessita> seb128: strictly speaking, controlpanel does not depend on gnome-keyring, just on ubuntu-sso-client. If ussoc stops depending on gnome-keyring, then controlpanel should not depend on that. And gnome-keyring is a bin dep for ussoc
<nessita> seb128: I mean that controlpanel never tries to access the keyring directly, it always asks credentials to sso
<nessita> seb128: so perhaps ussoc was not properly installed in Riddell's box?
<seb128> nessita, no it doesn't
 * nessita checks
<seb128> nessita, there is no mention of keyring in ubuntu-sso-client's control
<seb128> Depends: ${misc:Depends},
<seb128>  ${python:Depends},
<seb128>  python,
<seb128>  python-ubuntu-sso-client (= ${binary:Version}),
<seb128> none of the binary bring any of the keyring in
<nessita> seb128: then that's certainly a bug, but I'm almost sure if was reported and fixed some time ago. Let me do some digging
<nessita> (python-ubuntu-sso-client should depend on the package that provides the freedesktop secrets service)
<seb128> nessita, you probably dropped the fix which redoing the binaries for common gtk qt
<nessita> seb128: will check
<seb128> which->while
<seb128> nessita, thanks
<seb128> Riddell, thanks for the bug report ;-)
<nessita> thank you! anyways, will fix with today's upload
<nessita> Riddell: would you please file a bug for this (in ubuntu-sso-client package)?
<Riddell> sure
<nessita> seb128: you're right, I dropped it (used the control we already had running in our nightlies PPA and seems like we're missing gnome-keyring there as well)
<Riddell> bug 938693
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 938693 in ubuntu-sso-client "incorrect dependencies when installing -qt on without ubuntu desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/938693
<nessita> Riddell: thanks a lot!
<nessita> seb128: is there a virtual package to depend on for xorg freedesktop secrets service?
<nessita> so I don't force the dep on gnome-keyring but just suggest it with: gnome-keyring |  the-virtual-package-for-secretes
<seb128> nessita, xorg -> freedeskto,xdg
<seb128> desktop
<seb128> nessita, and no, I'm not sure anything else provide the interface
<seb128> Riddell, do you know if anything in kde provides org.freedesktop.secrets?
<nessita> seb128: I thought that kwallet did...
<seb128> nessita, well, Riddell wouldn't have hit this error if it did I guess
<seb128> he probably has kwallet installed
<nessita> seb128: True.
<Riddell> seb128: ksecretsevice which is on my TODO for packaging
<seb128> Riddell, thanks
<Riddell> it's been released but without a user I haven't had a reason to get round to packaging it, maybe that's changed now :)
<seb128> nessita, well I guess for now it's gnome-keyring
<seb128> you can add a | ksecretservice later
<seb128> or we can figure a virtual fdo-secret
<seb128> but the virtual would be better to get in Debian
<nessita> ack
<cyphermox> pitti: if we take the new gnome-bluetooth there's probably going to be a lot of work porting indicator changes to the new code (and moving some of it to g-c-c, re show/hide the applet)
<pitti> cyphermox: good morning
<cyphermox> I have no opinion on it though
<pitti> cyphermox: ah, I see
<cyphermox> good morning :)
<pitti> cyphermox: I was just wondering if it was discussed already
<seb128> cyphermox, not sure "lot", I didn't look at it
<seb128> cyphermox, they kept the applet in gnome-bluetooth, I doubt they changed that a lot
<cyphermox> seb128: ah, yeah, maybe not "lot" :)
<seb128> cyphermox, they moved the panel to g-c-c and we just add a checkbox to that
<cyphermox> seb128: yup, it's not that hard
<seb128> cyphermox, hey btw, how are you? ;-)
<cyphermox> okay
<cyphermox> I could have slept more
<seb128> cyphermox, could you check that I didn't break you g-c-c patch from yesterday?
<cyphermox> sure
<seb128> cyphermox, the g-c-c update took me like over 3 hours yesterday and then I hit rebasing patches uploaded during the day which didn't apply, I finished like at 10pm and uploaded with minimal testing
<cyphermox> :/
<seb128> that's ok
<jbicha> cyphermox: I took a look at the gnome-bluetooth stuff already and it didn't seem that bad
<cyphermox> mine was simple enough, I don't think it would have gotten broken
<seb128> but I wanted it upload and it was late so I didn't bother much about ui, pading, and similar
<cyphermox> jbicha: cool. then my opinion is "why not" :)
<jbicha> except I haven't figured out the -Bsymbolic part yet
<cyphermox> oops
<seb128> cyphermox, they dropped the unlock button in the update
<cyphermox> oh, sweet
<seb128> cyphermox, which made the diff not apply at all since your change were next to it
<seb128> gtkbuilder editing fun :p
<cyphermox> dah
<cyphermox> well, you're seb128, why would the patch have broken?
<cyphermox> ok. padding is indeed a little off, but I guess it should be pretty easy to fix
<seb128> cyphermox, ;-)
<seb128> cyphermox, if you have any tweak please stack in the vcs
<seb128> I will do an end of day upload
<cyphermox> oh ok
<cyphermox> I was going to pastebin it :)
<seb128> several people do g-c-c tweaks daily nowadays, no need to do 5 upload a day
<cyphermox> aye
<seb128> we got 3 people uploading it yesterday :p
<dobey> hi pitti
<pitti> hello dobey, how are you?
<dobey> pitti: good. you?
<pitti> quite fine, thanks!
<kenvandine> our daily team upload of g-c-c :-D
<dobey> pitti: so, to do the pyqt4 split, it will require a fair bit more work than i was hoping. is there any way to get a definite yes or no answer on whether we will end up on the CD if that work gets done?
<pitti> dobey: I think "on the cd" == "dependencies get smaller than 6 MB" && "python3 gets off the CD"
<pitti> I'm not fully clear how much space we have on the CD after a fresh langpack build, we'll find out on Friday
<didrocks> xorg crashing on too much writing, not fun :(
<dobey> pitti: and that's assuming we lose 14M by Friday then?
<pitti> probably more like 6 or so
<pitti> 11 on the alternates
<pitti> the desktops don't have duplicate files, I don't think the langpack rebuild will affect them as much
<dobey> daily-live/current/ looks like the i386 iso is 11M over right now
<pitti> but I don't know for sure how squashfs works there
<pitti> I'm still placing some bets on chrisccoulson to figure out how to shrink ffox and tbird again
<pitti> they grew by more than 5 MB since oneiric, due to including dictionaries or so
<pitti> seb128: did you ever happen to see a build failure like this? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/93750190/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-i386.gnome-nettool_3.1.1-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<pitti> seb128: it built fine locally
<pitti> seb128: if not, don't worry, I'll examine it
<dobey> splitting pyqt4 doesn't really help the size issue much, but keeps the qtwebkit lib off the CD is all. the really big bits in pyqt4 are the ones we need anyway :-/
<seb128> pitti, hum, my bet is that you dh_autoreconf but need to build-depends on gnome-common for that and didn't do it
<pitti> seb128: sounds very plausible, thanks!
<skaet> hmm,  trying to do my daily upgrade this morning has it refusing due to skype - is this a known issue?
<dobey> particularly, the QtGui.so is 6.9M; so the package would still be almost 3M. and libqt4-designer is about 3.5M
<pitti> skaet: I bet it's i386 vs. amd64 buildd desync due to new glib or so
<dobey> err, 3.7 even
<skaet> pitti,  thanks.   ok I'll try in a while.
<dobey> so 2.7+3.7 > 6
<pitti> I think python3 will free about 4.5
<pitti> I can give more definitive numbers on Friday
<cyphermox> seb128: updated. I don't expect to have to touch g-c-c again
<dobey> ok, though it looks like the answer is no either way; so i'll not work on pyqt4 splitting again, unless it becomes a definite yes.
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yes. so, the issue is that the html lang attribute only represents iso639 language codes, and these don't map to the filenames of our hyphenation patters
<chrisccoulson> **patterns
<seb128> chrisccoulson, oh, you are still there, thanks for ignoring my question :p
<dobey> chrisccoulson: is that why the spell checker thinks i'm using british?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, rant aside is that a known issue?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: mapping 639-3 to 639 with 2 letters is easy, though
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i'm not sure atm :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I can help you generate a mapping from /usr/share/xml/iso-codes/iso_639.xml if you need
<chrisccoulson> sorry, i wasn't ignoring you ;)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - oh, but we also add a ISO3166 country code to the filename too, which seems to be the problem
<chrisccoulson> eg, "hyph_de_DE.dic" rather than "hyph_de.dic", which firefox expects
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure whether i should just override that in firefox (i seem to be able to override the mappings)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: well, we have a number of variants
<pitti> chrisccoulson: there's also hyph_de_CH.dic and so on
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, they're all symlinked to the same file already
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, one second. i'm getting a bit confused here
<chrisccoulson> i need to have another look at how this is meant to work ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: at worst, we could ship a static set of symlinks?
<pitti> /usr/lib/firefox/hyphen/hyph_de.dic -> /usr/share/hyphen/hyph_de_DE.dic or so
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, i guess that's one solution. the other way might be for me to change the mappings in firefox, which i think i can override by changing some preferences
<chrisccoulson> i need to actually try that though
<Sweetshark> pitti: Why does, when I do a "echo 'deb http://...ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise universe" >> /etc/apt/sources.list && apt-get update (which does update from universe), my following apt-get install -y libexttextcat-dev still claim 'unable to locate' ?
<pitti> $ rmadison -s precise libexttextcat-dev
<pitti> libexttextcat-dev |    3.2.0-1 | precise/universe | amd64, armel, armhf, i386, powerpc
<pitti> Sweetshark: perhaps your mirror is out of date?
<pitti> Sweetshark: try "archive"?
<Sweetshark> hmm, I had http://de.archive.ubuntu.com -- removing the de. helps ... a bit
<Sweetshark> libxml-java is still not found although launchpad says there is a package in precise ...
<Sweetshark> ... even in main
<pitti> $ rmadison -s precise -S libxml-java
<pitti> libxml-java | 1.1.6.dfsg-3 |       precise | source
<pitti> apparently not built?
<pitti> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libxml-java/1.1.6.dfsg-3/+build/3211554
<pitti> depwait
<Sweetshark> ah, depwait
<Sweetshark> ;)
<pitti> ah, the source libxml-java is in main
<pitti> and libbase-java is in universe
<Sweetshark> same for liblayout
<pitti> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches.txt wants the sources to go to universe anyway
<pitti> I'll demote them, let them build, and then we'll re-promote when necessary
<Sweetshark> k
<czajkowski> bryceh: when you get a chance  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/938653
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 938653 in xorg "applications fail to redraw" [Undecided,New]
<Sweetshark> same for liblayout, libformula, librepository, libfonts-java and pentaho-reporting-flow-engine
<Sweetshark> pitti: ^^
<Sweetshark> all in depwait
<pitti> Sweetshark: yep, I'll retry them all in ~ 45 mins after the next publisher
<Sweetshark> pitti: thx alot! you => awesome!
<pitti> heh, np
<pitti> sorry for the hassle
<kklimonda> I wonder, has the idea of "core desktop libraries" (like Glib, Gtk+ or Qt) has ever been discussed? System would make it very hard to replace them with versions found in some random repositories?
<kklimonda> A lot of support requests I get can be traced back to users replacing stuff like gtk+ with unstable versions, and then they have no idea how to restore them
<pitti> we can't prevent users from shooting themselves in the foot
<pitti> if someone who doesn't know what they are doing just blindly follows recipes, those recipes can contain any workaround against such measures
<pitti> it would ceratinly be nice if it wouldn't be possible to install any random PPA with just a single click, though (when it ships libraries, not just apps)
<kklimonda> pitti: we do try to do that sometimes, nvidia-common still ships.. oh wait, it actually never really stopped anyone from just removing the package :(
<pitti> kklimonda: I don't think it's been discussed in depth
<dobey> i don't see any value to that
<m4n1sh> didrocks: ping
<didrocks> m4n1sh: hey
<m4n1sh> how many more hours are you going to be online?
<kklimonda> dobey: random libraries make supporting users who have problems harder
<dobey> kklimonda: users make supporting users who have problems, harder :)
<dobey> kklimonda: you can't protect people from themselves. and turning into a totally locked down platform is not the way to go, i think
<kklimonda> (currently I just ask users to downgrade all packages to supported versions before helping them but it can as well destroy their system ;))
<didrocks> m4n1sh: I think I'll EOD in 2 hours and half, why?
<m4n1sh> alm release
<m4n1sh> seif is working with nuthinking
<kklimonda> dobey: it's not about creating a totally locked down platform, but maybe turning some safety checks on - making it harder to add random PPAs that replace libraries, or maybe make them distinguishable from app-centric ones..
<m4n1sh> on some UI changes
<dobey> kklimonda: you get similar issuse when someone installs an ubuntu derivitive, and then later wants to upgrade to ubuntu proper, as well.
<m4n1sh> once he is done, then will release it
<m4n1sh> In case you go offline, will send you a mail
<pitti> didrocks: who would be an appropriate assignee for bug 934466?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 934466 in unity-lens-video "unity-lens-video crashed with GError in function(): Error when getting information for file '/home/username/.cache/unity-lens-video/videos.db.QgyrMS': No such file or directory" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/934466
<dobey> kklimonda: apport already complains if the user has unsupported packages
<dobey> kklimonda: improving apport, and having it always enabled, during stable releases, i think would help a lot
<davidcalle> pitti, should be fixed in trunk.
<pitti> davidcalle: ah, thanks
<kklimonda> dobey: most users don't use LP when asking for help
<kklimonda> dobey: bah, most users don't use LP period. :)
<pitti> davidcalle: it's not linked to a branch or marked as committed?
<didrocks> pitti: and you have your answer for next time. Harass david :)
<didrocks> m4n1sh: yeah, sending me an email is fine :)
<dobey> kklimonda: which goes back to pitti's point of people will just find a workaround that works, and then tell everyone to do exactly that
<davidcalle> pitti, for some reason I haven't been noticed of it.
<dobey> kklimonda: and jorge has talked about this before as well, "harmful help" on forums and such
<davidcalle> notified*
<kklimonda> dobey: bah, compared to Windows and OS X Linux on desktops is like a grenade without a pin.. I don't like it (I don't necessarily say I have an awesome solution, I'm just frustrated I guess :))
<kklimonda> I know there has been some (very initial) discussion about marking PPAs as trusted, I've thought that maybe stuff like that was discussed some more.
<dobey> haha
<dobey> yes you are frustrated
<dobey> and apaprently haven't met many windows or osx users :)
<dobey> though osx on official mac hardware would have the least problems. it's still not without its share of users doing crazy things to the system
<kklimonda> dobey: it's much harder to replace parts of windows, especially with it locking all files in use ;)
<dobey> kklimonda: it's actually not that hard
<dobey> kklimonda: especially when you have viruses and trojans that replaces the files during reboot when they're not in use :)
 * ricotz acks that this is a problem where people just paste commands from various websites to add some new bits of software
<dobey> trusted PPAs might help, but people will probably just click through any warning anyway
<dobey> ricotz: indeed
<dobey> you don't need a PPA to post random debs on random web sites
<ricotz> right, that is another really worrying part
<kklimonda> so I guess consensus is "this stuff is hard, and users don't read anyway" ;)
<dobey> kklimonda: basically. if someone is looking for help and they find answer that tells them to do something, they're going to do it.
<kklimonda> maybe the problem is currently a lot of new Ubuntu users are "power users" from Windows - they know just enough to be dangerous to themselves :)
<ricotz> exactly, if one need to contact bloggers to correct things after people sent emails crying about broken things -- it is sad :\
<dobey> and seeing as how i've had to put some "core libs" in a PPA before… :)
<kklimonda> ricotz: bloggers, forum administrators.. there should be an expiration date on all those helpful posts and hints
<ricotz> kklimonda, yeah, many thing are outdated too much and people are still adding ppas in hope to get updates
<dobey> well, at least adding PPAs that have old packages only, probably won't hurt anything
<dobey> just make apt-get update slower and possibly have a few failures
<chrisccoulson> pitti, ok, this should do it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/852869/
<chrisccoulson> now i need to figure out a way to automate this :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: oh, nice!
<pitti> chrisccoulson: it doesn't actually change that often, but perhaps you could generate it from Contents.gz?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, possibly
 * didrocks will only upload the keybindings change tomorrow morning
<didrocks> otherwise, everyone will think over the night that I broke the keybindings "where is my ctrl + alt + arrows to switch ws???" :)
<pitti> good night everyone!
<didrocks> have a good evening pitti :)
<chrisccoulson> pitti, ok, committed now: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-trunk.head/revision/1127
<Sweetshark> .oO(voting galore on the first Board of Directors call of the Documentfoundation)
<Sweetshark> jasoncwarner_: ping?
<seb128> Sweetshark, it's 4am for him...
<Sweetshark> seb128: i dont mind the latency if I get a pong sometime in the evening ;)
<seb128> Sweetshark, ping with content works better
<Sweetshark> seb128: content is classified
<seb128> Sweetshark, /query is your friend then ;-)
<cyphermox> brb, switching to gnome-shell
<dupondje> Is there support planned for Nvidia Optimus in 12.04 or ?
<jbicha> seb128: what do you think about a new vte3/gnome-terminal? vte3 doesn't have a soname bump & the changes look relatively small
<jbicha> I don't see a need for it either though as that accessibility themes issue was fixed a different way
<ricotz> jbicha, seb128, works fine here
<jbicha> I could push it from the gnome3 ppa to the desktop ppa if you want to try it
<rye> dupondje, only unofficial, NVidia claimed it does not want to invest time in bringing this technology to linux at the moment
<jbicha> <grabbing lunch>
<seb128> jbicha, no opinion at all about it, it's sources I never want to step in
<seb128> jbicha, your call ;-)
 * didrocks waves good evening
<davidcalle> I need to change the status of private bugs on the video lens I don't have access to (I only have access to some duplicates). How can I have access to them?
<s9iper1> davidcalle:are you in ubuntu bug control ?
<davidcalle> I'm not, i'm the maintainer of the project.
<s9iper1> can you give me the link of single bug ?
<davidcalle> s9iper1, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/934437
<ubot2`> davidcalle: Error: <Bugtracker.plugin.Launchpad instance at 0xa5ae8cc> bug 934437 not found
<davidcalle> s9iper1, linked from this duplicate https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-lens-video/+bug/938874
<ubot2`> davidcalle: Error: <Bugtracker.plugin.Launchpad instance at 0xa5ae8cc> bug 938874 not found
<s9iper1> i can see this one
<s9iper1> davidcalle: i marked as public now you can see
<davidcalle> s9iper1, thank you.
<s9iper1> yw
<dupondje> rye: but what about nouveau ? :)
<bryceh> dupondje, not in 12.04
<chrisccoulson> Sweetshark, who would look at something like bug 938838? :-)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 938838 in openoffice.org-dictionaries "Please provide additional languages for hyphenation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/938838
<dupondje> to bad :) guess I need to stick with Bumblebee ppa then ... :(
<DBO> pitti, the nvidia binary fbo issue is resolved now
<DBO> so doing TTY switch for lock screen should be happier now
<jbicha> seb128: ok, I'll need a sponsor for vte3 though
<jbicha> looks like mterry & themuso were the last to touch it
<czajkowski> bryceh: no more compiz crashing with that ppa installed today
<bryceh> czajkowski, excellent
<bryceh> czajkowski, I'm looking at your latest bug report
<bryceh> I don't think we changed anything in X yesterday, but checking
<czajkowski> bryceh: ah yes my redrawing issue
<bryceh> czajkowski, there's been several redrawing bugs posted recently.  If you can make a screenshot or photo, might help identify whether it's the same problem.
<bryceh> oh wait, nevermind, you did already :-)
<czajkowski> I did :)
<czajkowski> had to find one where there wasn't too much private stuff going on to nab
<bryceh> hmm, looks a bit different than the others
<seb128> jbicha, yeah, try with them, but ideally they should be in the desktop set
<bryceh> czajkowski, left some comments on the bug.  guessing it's the mesa ppa; see if it goes away without that installed.
<czajkowski> bryceh: was happening before I installed the ppa
<thumper> hi people
<thumper> the sound system doesn't seem to be respecting the chosen device
<thumper> I plug in my logitech headset
<thumper> sound settings to select it
<thumper> test sound comes out laptop speakers
<thumper> makes mumble and skype very hard
<bryceh> czajkowski, ah rules that out then
<seb128> jbicha, there?
<rickspencer3> hey thumper
<thumper> hi rickspencer3
<seb128> thumper, hey, talk to ronoc
<rickspencer3> dang, I wish we caught that when we did the testing before we took that from upstream :/
<seb128> he did the new sound setting stuff
<thumper> seb128: isn't he in the UK?
<seb128> thumper, well, he's still on IRC :p
<rickspencer3> oh, nm, I assumed it was new pulse :P
<seb128> rickspencer3, well "upstream" yes, it's the system team for a change, not always the unity team ;-)
<seb128> still dx though :p
<rickspencer3> seb128, yeah, I assumed it was pulse
<seb128> could be ;-)
<rickspencer3> not that pulse has ever gone awry on us
<ronoc> thumper, hmmm, if you double click on that usb headset on the output tab -  is it saying that the headset is the 'selected' device, the label text on top of the right column
<thumper> ronoc: otp right now, with you shortly
<ronoc> grand
<thumper> ronoc: ok, here now
<ronoc> seb128, kenvandine either of you would like a new i-sound ?
<thumper> ronoc: I have my headset plugged in
<thumper> ronoc: and it is showingin the sound settings
<ronoc> thumper,  hey
<ronoc> yep
<ronoc> and when you select it
<ronoc> the audio should swap to that device ?
<thumper> interesting
<ronoc> no ?
<thumper> I notice that it says "speakers"
<seb128> kenvandine, can you take it, I'm doing unico and scrollbar and will be off for a bit
<ronoc> seb128, kenvandine https://launchpad.net/indicator-sound/fifth/0.8.2.0
<thumper> do we have an easy way to take and share snapshots?
<ronoc> my 'unusual' versioning in play
<kenvandine> sure
<thumper> ronoc:
<ronoc> thumper, weird
<thumper> ronoc: also, selecting the microphone for the headset still shows "Settings for Internal Microphone" on the RHS
<bryceh> rickspencer3, heh yeah so many packages got updated the past couple of weeks.  Lots of incoming bugs, and proving hard to sort out which of the many updates brought the regression.
<ronoc> it seems to me the audio system is finding it difficult to swap to that device
<ronoc> thumper, is this consistent ?
<ronoc> there is something funny going on with usb audio and the new pulse
<thumper> ronoc: every time
<thumper> ronoc: my headset hasn't worked since yesterday's update
<ronoc> i have not had any other problems but i do see an incorrect 'device' related to my usb headset in the window
<ronoc> hmmm
<ronoc> thumper, can you take a screenshot of the output tabe
<ronoc> tab even
<thumper> sure
<ronoc> stick on imgur or whatever
<thumper> do we have a pastebinit equivilant?
<thumper> how do I just take a shot of the active window?
<ronoc> use the hud :)
<jbicha> seb128: yes I'm still around, busy day :)
<seb128> thumper, what is pastebinit?
<seb128> jbicha, hey
<seb128> jbicha, 2 things
<ronoc> thumper, you need gscreenshot
<ronoc> it will allow to set an delay in taking the shot
<seb128> jbicha, 1 if you did any work on gnome-bluetooth can you push it somewhere (and drop me an email if I'm not around when you do), I might review it tomorrow
<jbicha> I think Laney had said something before about the ubuntu-desktop packageset is somewhat automatic
<thumper> seb128: really? that is how you get stuff to paste.ubuntu.com :)
<ronoc> dash -> screenshot
<seb128> thumper, ronoc: just run gnome-screenshot in the dash
<ronoc> or screenshot will find it also
<seb128> ronoc, sorry I though "gscreenshot" was a different program to install
<ronoc> seb128, now the fun begins with odd audio problems surfacing because of our simplified ui
<seb128> jbicha, otherwise would you be interested to file a mir for gnome-contacts? the new empathy needs it
<seb128> jbicha, just asking because everybody seems busy, in case you have time for it ;-)
<seb128> ronoc, hehe, loving users ;-)
<thumper> ronoc: http://people.canonical.com/~tim/sound-input.png
<thumper> ronoc: http://people.canonical.com/~tim/sound-output.png
<ronoc> indeed seb128 :)
<ronoc> man spotify has worked since before xmas
<ronoc> flash apparently
<ronoc> thumper, looking now
<jbicha> seb128: I can do both of those tonight
<ronoc> thumper, did you double click on the headset
<ronoc> not just one click
<ronoc> just checking
<thumper> um...
<thumper> single click to select I think
<ronoc> yeah but the ui element is weird sometimes it fires other times it doesn't
<kenvandine> jbicha, thanks!  mention in the gnome-contacts MIR that empathy 3.3.90 needs it
<thumper> double click does the same
<ronoc> thumper, when you select the speakers and change the volume then change to the headset and then go back to the speakers does your volume slider get reset to the previous volume you set it to
<thumper> ronoc: when I select the headset, the volume slider doesn't change
<thumper> it is like it isn't being chosen at all
<ronoc> thumper, do you have pavucontrol ?
<ronoc> installed
 * thumper looks
<seb128> jbicha, thanks!
<thumper> no
<thumper> ronoc: should I install it?
<ronoc> thumper, install that
<ronoc> and see if you can change device with that
<thumper> ronoc: the headset isn't shown in that program
<ronoc> aha
<thumper> ronoc: it shows in the config tab
<ronoc> thumper, pulse problems with the driver
<thumper> ronoc: but isn't selectable on input/output
<ronoc> weird
<ronoc> thumper, can you from command line do a 'pactl list cards'
<ronoc> and pastebin the output
<thumper> ronoc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/853188/
<thumper> ronoc: I'm going to go make a coffee and breakfast, back shortly
<ronoc> thumper, weird i have the same device
<ronoc> it works fine
<ronoc> grand
<ronoc> i need to head in a bit
<ronoc> thumper, can you mail me about this, you would probably best talk with TheMuso about this since he is in your neck of the woods
<ronoc> he can help you debug it
<ronoc> later all
<kenvandine> grrr... now bugs.fd.o is down!
<bryceh> kenvandine, *sigh*
<kenvandine> one of those days...
<bryceh> no kidding
<bryceh> internet-is-broken day
<chrisccoulson> does the battery indicator actually update for anyone else?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, did you update, restart your session this week?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i've restarted my session today
<chrisccoulson> i think i updated earlier too
<seb128> ok, there was a bug due to g-s-d signal changes
<seb128> but ken backported the fix on friday so it should be fixed
<seb128> well I didn't try, I work docked
<chrisccoulson> seb128, oh, i don't have the latest version actually
<chrisccoulson> hmmm
<chrisccoulson> i could have sworn that i updated earlier
<chrisccoulson> perhaps it failed when i wasn't looking ;)
<seb128> ;-)
<chrisccoulson> oh, "Need to get 503 MB/990 MB of archives"
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> this could take a while
<seb128> chrisccoulson, that's what you call updated today?!
<chrisccoulson> seb128, it must have failed ;)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, well good news is that your bug is fixed in that 1gb update ;-)
<chrisccoulson> fantastic
<thumper> ok, rebooted
<thumper> and with some double clicks, seem to have the headset working again
<thumper> it is still weird on the selecting
<thumper> but i'm able to talk again sanely
<seb128> micahg, hey
<micahg> hi seb128, I haven't forgotten about gimp :)
<seb128> micahg, do you still plan to do that gimp update? uif and beta freeze is tomorrow and it would be good to have that update and patch in by then
<seb128> micahg, good! ;-)
<micahg> yeah, I can do that tonight
<seb128> thanks
<robert_ancell> bryceh, still there?
<desrt> robert_ancell: hey
<robert_ancell> desrt, hello
<bryceh> robert_ancell, yep
<desrt> robert_ancell: do you know about these plugables?
<robert_ancell> desrt, which pluggables?
<desrt> these things http://www.displaylink.com/shop/adapters
<desrt> better page: http://plugable.com/products/ud-160-a/
<desrt> you buy like 6 of them and plug them into the usb ports on your computer
<desrt> and now your computer is 7 computers
<robert_ancell> bryceh, RAOF, cool, I wanted to run an idea past you guys.  I was thinking last night we have loads of trouble synchronising the monitor layouts between plymouth, login screens, sessions etc and it occurred to me that the monitor layout should probably be a system property.  I couldn't think of a single reason where two users on the same system would want different configurations.  In fact, it would be much preferab
<robert_ancell> le if the configuration was shared - if I buy a new monitor and plug it in, I wouldn't want my wife to have to reconfigure it when she logs in
<robert_ancell> it could even be a udev property? (preferred resolution, preferred location)
<robert_ancell> desrt, yeah, they're pretty cool
<RAOF> For values of “cool” which include “royal pain in the arse to set up under Ubuntu”
<robert_ancell> there are cases in multi-seat where the layouts should be different, but having that in udev with the systemd multi-seat changes would solve all that
<bryceh> robert_ancell, I am much of the same mindset
<RAOF> robert_ancell: I believe they *could* be udev properties.
<desrt> robert_ancell: ah.. so you've been following the work a bit
<desrt> robert_ancell: was wondering if we'll see some lightdm support coming
<robert_ancell> desrt, yes, I don't know much about it yet, but I'll support it when I can
<robert_ancell> desrt, I need to expense some of those :)
<desrt> robert_ancell: the redhat guys gave me one to give to you, actually
<bryceh> robert_ancell, the one advantage to having them local rather than system is not having to do sudo
<desrt> so i'll bring it to UDS
<robert_ancell> desrt, awesome!
<robert_ancell> bryceh, yes, we'd need to wrap it up in a d-bus service or similar, but that's not too hard
<robert_ancell> bryceh, RAOF - goal for 12.10?
<robert_ancell> are upstreams of the same mindset?
<Sarvatt> desrt: 12.10 timeframe at the earliest, kms driver for it is going into the 3.4 kernel and xf86-video-modesetting that it uses isnt in 12.04
<bryceh> robert_ancell, X upstream simply doesn't care.  gnome probably would prefer it the way it is.  Beyond that, no idea.
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Not sure, but the only upstream who'd care is gnome-settings-daemon.
<desrt> Sarvatt; when i plug the thing in i get a bunch of useful-looking output in dmesg
<desrt> about supported modes and such
<desrt> seems the driver is 'udlfb' or something like that
<bryceh> robert_ancell, in any case, I bet this would fit well with the libxrandr-utils work
<desrt> and there is a 'displaylink' xorg driver package, but i couldn't figure out how to get it to work
<RAOF> desrt: Yeah, and you *can* futz around with the displaylink driver until it works.
<bryceh> we've been scratching our heads over setting storage with that, this seems like it'd be better than replicating the xml file approach
<RAOF> desrt: Again, for sufficiently xorg-limited values of “works”.
<desrt> RAOF: so on rawhide right now it's pretty much out-of-the-box
<desrt> you plug the USB device and you get a new X server auto-started for it
<bryceh> desrt, the issue is not drivers, like RAOF says for an adequate amount of xorg.conf crafting you can make these devices work
<desrt> running gnome-shell with the llvm pipe stuff
<bryceh> the problem is these video devices are on the usb bus rather than pci bus, and so far X only looks at pci
<desrt> bryceh: ya.  i lost my xorg.conf artistry skills ages ago
<desrt> you get a /dev/fb0 when you plug the thing, though
<bryceh> so you'd need a new infrastructure, probably in the kernel, but maybe in X server, to do the hotpluggery so X can auto-detect and auto-enable them
<RAOF> desrt: Ah, yeah.  Making each of those run a separate X server makes things a bit easier.  I guess I'm thinking more of the add-an-extra-monitor case.
<desrt> bryceh: all i know is that it's working out of the box on rawhide right now
<desrt> RAOF: ya... this particular model is clearly somewhat more directed at acting as a laptop dock
<RAOF> bryceh: You could actually moderately easily have an upstart job trigger which starts a new X server with appropriate config on usb hotplug events.
<bryceh> I understand it's work in progress upstream; not something we'd place at high priority for development work in ubuntu unless canonical had a customer driving it as a requirement
<desrt> they have another model that's more clearly geared towards plugging half a dozen of them into a central server
<desrt> (ie: no ethernet port on that one)
<desrt> i'm pretty sure redhat has a customer
<bryceh> RAOF, yeah but then we get into specialized use cases
<desrt> i think it's the device vendor themselves, actually
<RAOF> bryceh: Indeed.
<czajkowski> bryceh: removing the PPA causes the compiz crash again
<bryceh> czajkowski, right, to be expected
<bryceh> czajkowski, so yeah sounds like your system really needs 8.0.1.  When you're done testing non-8.0.1 go ahead and reinstall that ppa.  I'll keep it until we merge that mesa into main.
<czajkowski> thanks
<popey> cjwatson: do you know if we plan to detect SSDs on install in ubiquity, and set the TRIM option in /etc/fstab as a result?
<achiang> isn't cjwatson on paternity leave?
<bryceh> yes
<micahg> popey: you might want to ask ev
<popey> ah yes
<popey> will do
<broder> popey: if we're going to turn on TRIM, why just do it for SSDs?
<broder> the ext4 fs option is harmless on drives that don't do TRIM
<bryceh> hmm, in firefox I notice several times now I've gotten switched from English / United States to English / Australian, mate.
<chrisccoulson> bryceh, for spell checking?
<bryceh> chrisccoulson, indeed
<bryceh> chrisccoulson, recognise it?
<chrisccoulson> bryceh, yes, i guess it's fallout from this change: https://developer.mozilla.org/en/HTML/Controlling_spell_checking_in_HTML_forms#Controlling_the_spellchecker_language
<chrisccoulson> in fact, i might look at that one tomorrow :)
<bryceh> chrisccoulson, cheers
<bryceh> guessing it's picking Australian just 'cause it's the first in the list
<chrisccoulson> i'm not too sure
<chrisccoulson> hah, this is pretty special: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=721258#c5
<ubot2`> Mozilla bug 721258 in Add-ons Manager "Stop third party add-ons from altering our opt-in screen" [Normal,Resolved: wontfix]
<bryceh> chrisccoulson, heh
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-02-23
<jbicha> finally managed to get my Unity 3D working for the first time in almost a week, I think clearing ~/.cache was the trick
<kenvandine> jbicha, that is weird
<jbicha> yeah, too bad I used rm -r and not just mv
<jbicha> kenvandine: resurrected your contacts mir
<kenvandine> thx!
<jbicha> TheMuso: are you around?
<RAOF> jbicha: Luke tells me that the answer is “no” :)
<RAOF> Apparently Telstra's decided that it doesn't want to provide internet, even from a mobile.
<jbicha> oh ok, I was just looking for someone interested in uploading vte3
<TheMuso> Ok I have limited connectivity now.
<TheMuso> jbicha: I am around now.
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> chrisccoulson: awesome!
<pitti> chrisccoulson: does the same apply to Tbird as well?
<pitti> dobey: bug 939173 - looks like sso-client is now trying to use qt?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 939173 in ubuntu-sso-client "ubuntu-sso-login crashed with ImportError in start_setup(): No module named qt" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/939173
<pitti> I thought that only affected the control center
<jasoncwarner_> DBO thumper hey guys... this bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/936818 ROAF saw this same thing on Intel, I saw it on nvidia...looks like it isn't just nvidia driver thing... any other thoughts?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 936818 in compiz "Visual Corruption on Desktop" [High,New]
<TheMuso> jasoncwarner_: Good afternoon... Hope you weren't kep offline too long today, and I hope you didn't miss anything important. :)
<jasoncwarner_> TheMuso: telstra down? I ended up tethering for a bit today...wondered what was up
<TheMuso> jasoncwarner_: So you are not on Telstra for mobile? Yes, down so badly that it took out a large chunk of internet usage around the country.
<jasoncwarner_> TheMuso: I am on telstra mobile...weird...
<jasoncwarner_> I'm back up now with both....how long were you down?
<TheMuso> jasoncwarner_: About 40 minutes or there abouts, couldn't even get a connectin on my mobile... Adn the closest place where I could have used wifi was using Telstra also...
<thumper> jasoncwarner_: I wish we had more info on it
<jasoncwarner_> thumper: I think we were hoping ti was driver related, but clearly not anymore. So probably somewhere in nux/unity/compiz? (manager steps out now ;) ) DBO mentioned something about FBO but I'll let him speak to that.
<thumper> jasoncwarner_: is it exactly the same behaviour?
<thumper> I'm on intel and not seen any corruption
 * thumper goes to make dinner
<jasoncwarner_> thumper: RAOF says it even has the same black defect in the white bar...so I would say yeah, close enough for government work
<thumper> bbl
<thumper> :)
<RAOF> thumper: I've seen it exactly once - yesterday.  It went away with a restart.  I've not seen it before or since.  It does look very much like that effect, though.
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<rickspencer3> good morning pitti, didrocks, jasoncwarner_
<pitti> hey rickspencer3 q
<didrocks> hey pitti, rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hey pitti, sure, shoot
<jasoncwarner_> hey rickspencer3
<didrocks> good morning jasoncwarner_
<jasoncwarner_> morning didrocks
<jasoncwarner_> didrocks: hey, you get my emails (don't you love waking up to me in your inbox? )
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: one sec, just connecting and already 3 PM :/
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: so, on bug #926859
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 926859 in nux "llvmpipe software rendering needs blacklisting in unity-support-test" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/926859
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: I can do it
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: for bug #936818, I added the tag
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 936818 in compiz-core "Visual Corruption on Desktop" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/936818
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: I can add it to the spreadsheet in a new section for the priority
<jasoncwarner_> thanks, didrocks !
<didrocks> yw :)
<bschaefer> didrocks, hey
<bschaefer> didrocks, I was just merging the new ibus support code into unity, and it cant found 'ibus-1.0'
<didrocks> good morning bschaefer
<bschaefer> didrocks, I thought "libibus-1.0-dev" had been added
<didrocks> bschaefer: nux or unity?
<bschaefer> they both need it
<didrocks> for the "it"
<didrocks> ah
<didrocks> jay told me only nux will need it
<bschaefer> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/unity.text-entry-im/+merge/94305
<didrocks> and that the API isn't leaked
<didrocks> in unity
<bschaefer> hmm well unity will need it until we redo TextEntry using the pimpl idiom
<didrocks> bschaefer: it shouldn't work like that then
<didrocks> bschaefer: nux .pc file should require ibus in that case
<didrocks> and remove the dep check in unity
<didrocks> then, with that, I'll make the nux -dev to ibus -dev
<didrocks> I spent 1h to explain that to your team last week :/
<bschaefer> didrocks, it didn't seem to get back to me :(
<thumper> bschaefer: I'm fixing nux a little
<didrocks> bschaefer: no worry, as thumper is making is to no leak, you will need to remove the ibus check on unity and be done once nux is merged
<bschaefer> didrocks, right now the TextEntry.h is including the ibus.h which is why the dep check was there for unity
<didrocks> it*
<bschaefer> didrocks, the nux part just merged a little bit ago
<didrocks> bschaefer: TextEntry.h is part of nux, isn't it?
<bschaefer> didrocks, yeah
<didrocks> bschaefer: so yeah, it's not how you do it in that case
<didrocks> (if thumper wasn't fixing the leak)
<didrocks> what you do in that case, is:
<didrocks> your nux.pc file is requiring ibus-1.0
<bschaefer> yes
<didrocks> then, seeing that, the nux-dev package will dep on the ibus-dev package
<didrocks> so, when you include nux from unity
<didrocks> you don't need to check for ibus
<bschaefer> hmm I thought I had tried that, then it complained about no ibus.h found
<didrocks> as the nux.pc check will make unity checking for ibus.pc
<didrocks> bschaefer: it's how it works for all FLOSS project, so you probably did something wrong :
<didrocks> :)
<bschaefer> didrocks, most likely ;)
<didrocks> but yeah, the reason here is "there is no magical reason unity dev should read the nux .h files to know that a dep is missing" ;)
<didrocks> so Tim is fixing the leak, you don't need to do that
<bschaefer> didrocks, it is still good to learn!
<didrocks> you can push an additional revision that removes the ibus check in unity though
<didrocks> bschaefer: yeah, it's pretty simple once you know it :)
<bschaefer> didrocks, thanks!
<bschaefer> thumper, thank you too, for being up and working still
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<bryceh> chrisccoulson, g'day
<chrisccoulson> hi bryceh, how are you?
<bryceh> chrisccoulson, good, you?
<chrisccoulson> bryceh, yeah, not too bad thanks. i feel like this week has been much more productive than last :)
<bryceh> good, yeah been crazy amounts of bugs here on the X side, but got through a ton
<chrisccoulson> pitti - when does the freeze come in to effect?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I think today at 2100 UTC
<kenvandine> the last mad dash :)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - ah, cool. thanks. i've got new builds of firefox and thunderbird, but i'm trying to hold out until i've got mozilla approval for making the changes for hyphenation
<chrisccoulson> and i don't want to do 2 uploads :)
<seb128> hey
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> hey pitti, wie gehts?
<pitti> gut, danke!
<seb128> kenvandine, go to bed!
<kenvandine> seb128, soon:)
<seb128> it's not a proper hour to upload video lenses :p
<seb128> or anything else ;-)
<kenvandine> seb128, damn your quick :)
<seb128> kenvandine, tb is efficient
 * kenvandine ignores that
<seb128> kenvandine, joke aside I was just opening my mailed and looking at -changes, good timing ;-)
 * kenvandine also really dislikes evolution now too
<jasoncwarner_> wow kenvandine me thinks you should be sleeping
<didrocks> salut seb128
<kenvandine> jasoncwarner_, i did tell you i was going to be like an hour ago :)
<seb128> lut didrocks, ca va
<seb128> hey jasoncwarner_
<kenvandine> i had two more things to finish... done now though
 * jasoncwarner_ notes how often I see someone saying "good night" and "good morning"
<jasoncwarner_> kenvandine: ah...well, get to sleep ;)
<kenvandine> video lens updated, time to crash :)
<kenvandine> see you guys in a couple hours!
<seb128> kenvandine, 'night
<didrocks> seb128: ça va, le rush dès la première minute, mais ça va :)
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, good night.  And good morning!
<seb128> didrocks, there is a reason I don't start my IRC first thing in the morning ;-)
<jasoncwarner_> bryceh: seriously! you too!
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, I tried to get that too, but was trapped this morning :)
<seb128> didrocks, ;-)
<chrisccoulson> wow, it's busy in here this morning
<seb128> that happens even to the bests!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, pretty good thanks. and you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, smashed a plug first thing this morning? ;-)
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<chrisccoulson> seb128, oh, not this morning. my foot is still throbbing though
<chrisccoulson> and i still have a hole in my toe :(
<seb128> :-(
<pitti> chrisccoulson: the doctor didn't stitch the toe together?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - oh, i've not been to see a doctor. they wouldn't do that anyway, they'd just send me to an A+E department
<chrisccoulson> i'm sure it'll heal :)
<pitti> uh?
<bryceh> A+E?
<pitti> aren't you worried about infections?
<chrisccoulson> heh, i hadn't thought of that ;)
<bryceh> chrisccoulson, what happened?
<chrisccoulson> bryceh, i stepped on to the pins of an electrical plug on the floor, when i got out of bed a couple of mornings ago
<chrisccoulson> and one of them penetrated my foot ;)
<chrisccoulson> but i also broke the plug
<bryceh> ah, ouch.  yeah, tetanus shot time
<bryceh> sorry, didn't mean to kill the conversation, so to speak.
<pitti> bryceh: I hope he's running head over heels to a doctor!
<bryceh> indeed!
<seb128> lol
<seb128> not sure a doctor would do much for a cut
<seb128> you can clean that with antiseptics yourself
<seb128> well I guess different people have different habits, I would probably not run to a doctor either for that ;-)
<bryceh> seb128, suppose it matters how deep it is
<pitti> I probably would when I coudl see my foot's inside from a larger hole
<pitti> and GB power plugs are insanely big
<bryceh> seb128, still throbbing after 3-4 days might suggest infection
<pitti> /join #ubuntu-doctors
<seb128> well it matters if they need to close it and clean it in a better way yeah
<seb128> pitti, or -> move to actual work :p
<seb128> pitti, thanks again for the help on updates btw
<pitti> seb128: I am currently uploading 821 packages; how many do you? :-)
<seb128> pitti, I'm not going to pick that gauntlet
<seb128> ;-)
 * pitti hugs seb128, my pleasure
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<seb128> damn
<seb128> you are 1 bug ahead again
<pitti> hehe
<pitti> go, seb128, go!
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks> I know why seb128 wanted to do the GNOME's update completly himself :)
<pitti> my goal was to break the 200 mark this cycle
<pitti> that would be a new personal record
<pitti> I know, didrocks can only laugh at trivial numbers like this
 * didrocks has an army to work for him :)
<seb128> oh, nice, Debian updated libgphoto2 yesterday, I just wanted to do that myself
<seb128> didrocks, in fact I think pitti scored more bug closing from that GNOME update round than me :p
<pitti> didrocks: and yet the hud keeps popping up when I don't want it :)
<seb128> but it's only fair from the stack of updates he did ;-)
<pitti> seb128: oh? I think it was about 5 or so
<didrocks> seb128: damn! :)
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, I just want to have enough people opening duplicate
<didrocks> and closing them all, so that I can +100 on the bug number
<seb128> pitti, yeah, I think I got between 3 and 5, g-c-c and g-s-d took me a whole afternoon to rebase and clean our patches and closed 1 bug we had
<didrocks> </kidding>
<didrocks> pitti: more seriously, this is a compiz and unity patch, it's #1 on the priority list
<pitti> didrocks: yes, I know; I was just kidding you
<didrocks> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuMtju1x8UoEdDNCT1U5MlVodjIwNGJPdnU5YVltVmc#gid=1
<didrocks> see, it's #1, no kidding :)
<pitti> didrocks: I guess the real scope of the bug is larger than just alt+f4
<seb128> pitti, btw the 200 mark is a joke, you should aim for 300 seeing where we stand with stil like 5 weeks of bug fixing
<seb128> we can do it!
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, I just didn't change the bug title
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> seb128: well, I never got to 200 before, so this was my goal at the start of the cycle
<didrocks> pitti: it's basically if you key + something, compiz please please please ignore "key" tap
<didrocks> seb128: so, I think we don't need the metacity update, there is the gsettings stuff we don't want and the other fixes are not relevant IMHO
<pitti> yes, I often get it with switching workspaces or terminal tabs
<seb128> didrocks, ok
<didrocks> pitti: so switching ws on the way to change to Shift + Super + arrows
<seb128> didrocks, what about the lim merge request from sam, does that needs to land before lim in compiz?
<didrocks> seb128: no, both are independant from what I was told
<didrocks> it will just be deactivated
<pitti> didrocks: sorry, shift+super+something will break my hand
<seb128> didrocks, well, for feature parity for 2d I guess we will need to land it?
<pitti> didrocks: ctrl+alt is very convenient (keys are next to each other)
<didrocks> pitti: agreed, and moving a window will be Super + alt + arrows
<seb128> didrocks, is lim planed to land before beta1 still?
<didrocks> seb128: no, see the desktop meeting, no release before beta1 :)
<bryceh> didrocks, heya good morning!
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, they will land at the same time, hopefully (still need work on the 2d side)
<didrocks> hey bryceh
<didrocks> bryceh: good morn… night! :)
<bryceh> didrocks, are you aware of bugs 933322 / 931967?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 933322 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "LightDM graphic corruption with ati and nvidia" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/933322
<didrocks> lightdm? :)
<didrocks> I don't really work on it, but looking :)
<bryceh> didrocks, possibly they're dupes, we're not sure yet.  We *think* they're not unity bugs but not 100% certain.  Also think they're not X or driver bugs, but not 100% certain.  And we're not 100% certain they're lightdm either but that's the best guess so far.
<seb128> bryceh, btw, I "like" how you put that wacom g-s-d bug that 1 user with specific hardware ran into on the wiki meeting page and didn't mention any of the xserver bug ten of unity users are running into ;-)
<bryceh> can't repro on -intel
<seb128> in the "Notable bugs this week:"
<seb128> bryceh, I've nothing against being finger pointed for stuff we broke but I think that summary is not fair
<bryceh> seb128, yes but were any of those ten of unity users Pete Graner? ;-)
<seb128> heh ;-)
<didrocks> bryceh: it doesn't seem to be particularly linked to unity as people reports the same in GS, isn't it?
<bryceh> seb128, anyway, certainly wasn't trying to point fingers, sorry if it came off that way!  :-(
<seb128> bryceh, well I would rank xorg segfault and closing your session several times a time over "g-s-d doesn't start when a specific wacom device is plugged leading to a weird looking but working desktop"
<seb128> several times a "day"
<seb128> bryceh, no worry, I just think you overranked that wacom issue to be fair, putting it at the top of the weeky is a bit much, it has bitten 1 user and it doesn't break the session just g-s-c
<seb128> g-s-d
<bryceh> didrocks, right, and I can reproduce the one on -ati logging into gnome classic (no effects) which is why I'm doubting unity.  But kinda running out of ideas so am seeing if anyone has more clue than I on it.
<seb128> (anyway, moving on)
<bryceh> seb128, sorry it upset you!
<didrocks> bryceh: hum, I don't have any ATI around, but gnome classic (no effects) have compisoted enabled, maybe try metacity without any compositing?
<seb128> bryceh, oh it doesn't upset me, I just think it has been overanked over other issues, I've a list of bug that collect dups every day though :-(
<seb128> bryceh, sorry for complaining, I got back to work (I just noticed that it was on the wiki because didrocks pointed to the page for the "no local menu in beta" info)
<bryceh> seb128, to be honest at the time I added it, a couple people had asked about it, and at the time it sounded fairly bad.  But mainly I was just penciling it in hoping you'd notice and follow up on it.
<seb128> bryceh, yeah, fair enough, and thanks for making sure it got raised ;-)
<bryceh> seb128, also I guess I was thinking maybe the status report would be a good way to track bugs that are known issues but that we're not going to fix ASAP, that non-desktop people might run into
<seb128> upstream is looking at it
<bryceh> but maybe that's not such a great idea, I dunno
<bryceh> I'm certainly full of many not so great ideas
<seb128> bryceh, well, I think it's a good idea, but I would think the synaptic, xorg and mesa issue are fairly common and should be there as well then ;-)
<bryceh> didrocks, oh I assumed "no effects" implies no compositing?
<bryceh> seb128, right  totally agreed, those are well worth adding
<didrocks> bryceh: I guess there are some, need to check on gconf, not 100% sure
<bryceh> actually, wait, I know the synaptic and mesa issues, what's the xorg issue?
<seb128> bryceh, the WriteToClient thing
<seb128> bryceh, but I didn't follow much, just read the discussion with the dx guys the other day
<bryceh> ah right, that actually turned out to be nvidia 295.10 specific and is already fixed
<seb128> oh, good news ;-)
<seb128> bryceh, well anyway sorry if that seemed ranting, I find weird to find 2 GNOME bugs there and nobody's else bugs, it filled like a bit people were finger pointing on others issue but not listing theirs ;-)
<seb128> filled->felt
<bryceh> seb128, really the only reason I listed those two was because they were originally reported against X as X bugs, and they ended up not X bugs but sounded like a lot of people would hit them.  I'll continue listing such bugs but will also try to remember to list the currently hitting X-and-really-is-X bugs as well.  Guess I overlook those since I'm actively working on them.  Would love it if you did similarly on the gnome
<bryceh> side.
<bryceh> seb128, also you may have better insight into X bugs that people are hitting a lot, so don't be shy about flagging them if you think they're getting hit a lot.  That'll actually help me and chris focus on solving them.
<seb128> bryceh, yeah, I like the "list known issue" idea, maybe having a separate section for those would be better though
<czajkowski> good morning people :)
<pitti> hey czajkowski, how are you?
<czajkowski> good thanks getting into this workign from home lark
<czajkowski> :)
<pitti> you didn't before?
<czajkowski> nope never
<seb128> hey czajkowski
<didrocks> pitti: if you have some minutes, can you please cheat with those build priority: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppa/+packages -> compiz, c-p-m, metacity ?
<pitti> didrocks: done
<didrocks> pitti: thanks a lot, and sorry to bother you :)
<pitti> didrocks: no worries
<bryceh> seb128, alright here you go, my quick brain dump - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2012-02-28
<seb128> bryceh, thanks, will try to do something similar to desktop as well
<seb128> bryceh, you put it in "agenda" btw, maybe add a "known issues" section?
<bryceh> seb128, feel free to edit
<seb128> right, it's a wiki !
<seb128> ;-)
<bryceh> RAOF, ^^ if I missed any X bugs worth mentioning, please add
<ogra_> hmm, with the most recent update all fonts in my panel (unity-2d) got a colour blur around them .... and my notification bg color seems to be a dark green
<bryceh> ogra_, I haven't heard of that bug.  Might be something unity2d related.  Check your /var/log/dpkg.log and downgrade as makes sense until you find the faulty component.
<ogra_> note that i'm on arm ... and use a tegra2 driver ... i guess i should first disable that bit and see if its the driver
<ogra_> i would have guessed for a Qt issue, but that wouldnt explain the green notification bubbles (which look really weird btw)
<Sweetshark> pitti: yeha! all reportbuilder deps seem to be there now! MIR galore, brace for impact.
<pitti> Sweetshark: yes, I poked them last night/this morning
<pitti> Sweetshark: note that most of them were in main before and thus don't need a MIR
<pitti> Sweetshark: we only need the libexttextcat thingy you already filied
<pitti> Sweetshark: is this related in any way to libtextcat (which is already in main)?
<pitti> sorry, it's in universe
<pitti> but was in main in natty/oneriric
<Sweetshark> there are a ot left for MIR
<Sweetshark> if we would upload again today (just for MIRs and reportbuilder) would that abort the running arm builds?
<pitti> no, builds are never aborted
<pitti> but their builds might fail to upload
<pitti> due to the obsolete version
<pitti> so I'd rather wait until armhf has built
<Sweetshark> yes.
<pitti> Sweetshark: does https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/1:3.5.0-1ubuntu2/+build/3230659 provide any indication how far it is?
<Sweetshark> pitti: its in sd (star draw=impress, thats rather far up the build)
<Sweetshark> but sd/sw (writer)/sc (calc) are the major beasts, so they are still to be done.
<Sweetshark> sw alone is ~1/12 of compile time ...
<Sweetshark> pitti: is there any way to find out how big the buildlog is on the buildd by now?
<pitti> not with mere layman powers
<Sweetshark> comparing it to the amd64 log and filtering for compiles, it is roughly at 88% (assuming that the ARM make used the same build order, which it does not have to, but likely does)
<Sweetshark> OTOH the sw/sd/sc compiles will take longer because they have bazillion of includes.
<Sweetshark> the only way to be sure is once it is finished, we have a log and a total time to comare against.
<Sweetshark> :/
<didrocks> again, xorg crashing on toomanywrite :/
<bryceh> didrocks, ??
<didrocks> bryceh: I'm getting the issue since oneiric: when there are too many write on my disk, X crashes
<bryceh> didrocks, install my https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/mesa-8.0.1
<didrocks> bryceh: mesa? I have a nvidia card
<bryceh> hrm
<bryceh> didrocks, 295.20?
<didrocks> bryceh: yeah, I got it since oneiric
<didrocks> and I'm on the latest
<bryceh> odd, dunno.  Filed bug#?
 * bryceh EOD + Bed.  g'nite.
<pitti> bryceh: sleep well!
<didrocks> I think I filed more than once, but can file another one with latest crash :)
<ogra_> didrocks, soo ... we need to talk, i got an overview about the gles stuff yesterday ....
<ogra_> didrocks, seemingly what linaro produced will be an 1.9MB patch file .... plus 4-500k for compiz-plugins-main
<didrocks> ogra_: ok, does it follow the requirement from the email thread?
<ogra_> what thread exactly ? (i have like ten open for that topic)
<didrocks> same here, and I have 2 people pinging me everyday about it :/
<didrocks> it's so confusing
<ogra_> i dont think it ships tests etc
<didrocks> and I lost so much time on it
<ogra_> who pinged you ?
<didrocks> jay, david…
<ogra_> it should all be run over my table
<ogra_> hmm
<didrocks> so, the patch which don't ship tests
<didrocks> they are in #define armel?
<didrocks> #ifdef sorry
<ogra_> anyway, i dont think 1.9M is acceptable, but i also dont want to lose the work that was been done over thelast months
<didrocks> what's your proposal then?
<ogra_> no, thats the compiz part, its a patch that should only be applied if DEB_BUILS_HOST is arm
<ogra_> during package build
<didrocks> ok, some people come back telling it was finally on #ifdef
<ogra_> well, seems they *can* clean it up, they just didnt have the time yet
 * didrocks *sigh*
<ogra_> the end result should be more like 500k or so
<didrocks> ok, and that's the compiz part only applied on armel build, isn't it?
<ogra_> the question is, regarding the beta, should we apply it now and wait for getting it updated until release or should we wait for the cleaned up patch and ask for freeze exceptions etc
<ogra_> right, that was the plan
<ogra_> but it will make your diff-gz horrid for a while if we apply it now ...
<didrocks> bryceh: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/939470 when you wake up and it's retraced
<ubot2`> didrocks: Error: <Bugtracker.plugin.Launchpad instance at 0xa5ae8cc> bug 939470 not found
<ogra_> and indeed it would need your agreement (as well as skaet's)
<didrocks> ogra_: well, anyway, there is a FFe request to do, do you have any ETA for them to make the patch cleaned up?
<ogra_> they promised me "before release"
<ogra_> with me pushing for asap indeed
<didrocks> well, "before release" it really vague
<didrocks> you can open a FFe
<ogra_> alf should be able to give a very rough ETA
<didrocks> and discuss with the release team when it's the last dadte
<didrocks> date*
<ogra_> k
<didrocks> ogra_: also, I want to be clear
<ogra_> will do (first talking to kate though)
<didrocks> if compiz is FTBFS on armel, that won't prevent me to pushing a compiz fix
<ogra_> right
<didrocks> then, they will have to fix their patch promptly
<didrocks> if not done and the armel image is broken for few days
<ogra_> just ignore it and blame me or linaro (cant blame ubuntu-arm anymore, it dissolved)
<didrocks> I'll revert the patch to make the armel image working
<didrocks> ogra_: heh, blaming you? with pleasure :)
 * didrocks hugs ogra_
 * ogra_ hugs didrocks 
<didrocks> ok, seems we are in agreement then :)
<didrocks> hope that will lift the confusion on all those threads!
<ogra_> right, let me try to catch kate first though
<didrocks> yeah, keep me posted
<ogra_> yeah, i dislike doing it by mail at all
<didrocks> +1
<ogra_> we should just have quick ad-hoc IRC meetings so everyone is in the loop and can react immediately
<didrocks> agreed, once you discussed it with kate, maybe you can arrange that?
<ogra_> but seems thats not how linaro works :)
<ogra_> i will try
<didrocks> sweet :)
<alf> ogra_: didrocks: Keep in mind that, as I mentioned yesterday, even the cleaned up patch is estimated around 400KB for compiz-core and around 300K for compiz-plugins-main
<ogra_> yes, buts thats a lot smalled than x.xMB
<ogra_> :)
<didrocks> yeah :)
<Riddell> I'm the beta tech release manager
<Riddell> Sweetshark: libreoffice here needs looked into toot sweet
<Riddell> hmm, no robert, if anyone sees him tell him the lighdm needs cleaned up there
<seb128> Riddell, what is the issue with lightdm?
<Riddell> oh sorry, forgot link
<Riddell> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/nbs.html
<Riddell> NBS is all
<seb128> Riddell, no lightdm there
<Riddell> seb128: "lightdm-gtk-greeter"
<seb128> Riddell, lightdm-gtk-greeter is a standalone source now that needs to be taken care of by the derivatives that need it
<seb128> robert_ancell said several time he wrote it as a demo greeter and has no intention to spend efforts on it
<seb128> that's why he made a different project,source for it this cycle
<Riddell> seb128: that's fine.  I'll just delete it then
<seb128> so somebody from xubuntu,lubuntu,ubuntustudio needs to step up
<seb128> Riddell, it's the default greeter for several derivatives
<seb128> talk to them maye
<seb128> talk to them maybe
<Sweetshark> Riddell: hmm?
<Riddell> Sweetshark: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/nbs.html
<Sweetshark> Riddell: hmm, yes.
<Sweetshark> reportbuilder needed a few MIRs so we did not build it yet. The stuff is now synced an ready, but the currently building LO package doesnt yet contain it.
<seb128> Riddell, well you can't delete "it" in fact, the issue is that the gtk greeter got moved to a new source and nobody packaged the new source, so the derivates depends on a nbs package, if you delete the binaries you just made the derivates uninstallable it doesn't solve the issue
<Sweetshark> pitti: opinion about the reportbuilder issue?
<Riddell> seb128: ok thanks
<Riddell> Sweetshark: will you be ready in time for beta freeze (8 hours)?
<Sweetshark> ready in sense of 'fixed package uploaded' or in the sense of 'package finished building on ARM'?
<Sweetshark> 1) yes (but then either MIRs would need to pass quickly) 2) no, no matter what I do, building on ARM takes way longer than 8 hours.
<Riddell> 1) is fine
<Riddell> poke mterry if you need MIRs
<mterry> At this point, MIRs likely need FFes too
<mterry> Oh, reading scroll back, this is a moved package?  Probably doesn't need an FFe then, but I don't have the whole conversation
<Sweetshark> mterry: some more tasty MIRs: bug 938582, bug 938708, bug 938709, bug 938712
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 938582 in libexttextcat "[MIR] libexttextcat" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/938582
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 938708 in lucene2 "[MIR] lucene2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/938708
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 938709 in libcmis "[MIR] libcmis" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/938709
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 938712 in sampleicc "[MIR] sampleicc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/938712
<Sweetshark> mterry: all those are a) in universe b) have already compiled in main as part of libreoffice before
<mterry> Sweetshark, noted.  I have some UIF stuff to do, but will get to that after
<Sweetshark> mterry: (they would just get properly get split out of the LO package into a separate one)
<Sweetshark> Riddell: local build with reportbuilder just finished. Alas uploading now would mean that the currently building ARM packages do not get NEW'ed again :(
<Riddell> as you wish, freezer is in 8 hours
<Riddell> I'm able to do new on request
<seb128> mterry, hey
<seb128> mterry, how are you?
<Sweetshark> mterry: thx
<seb128> mterry, did you talk to robert_ancell about getting an unity-greeter update out today?
<mterry> seb128, good.  About to push out a couple exciting unity-greeter changes
<mterry> seb128, I said that if he didn't do it, I would today.  So I'm about to
<seb128> mterry, cool
<pitti> seb128, Riddell: I contacted xubuntu etc. leads, they are preparing the new lightdm greeter source package
<seb128> mterry, great work on the greeter this cycle, lot of good comments around ;-)
<seb128> pitti, great, thanks!
<mterry> seb128, yay :)
<mterry> pitti, did you do the revamp of the apport dialog?  Looks nice
<pitti> mterry: that was ev
<pitti> according to specs from mpt
<mterry> pitti, ack, redirected my compliment then  :)
<Sweetshark> pitti, Riddell: who wants to upload libreoffice MIR-galore-edition?
<pitti> Sweetshark: "upload"?
<pitti> Sweetshark: oh, a new package; sure; did it finish building on armhf?
<Sweetshark> pitti: nope
<Sweetshark> pitti: it did neither finish nor fail
<Sweetshark> pitti: halting problem ftw
<Sweetshark> pitti: but Riddell found we have a dep on reportbuilder from the libreoffice metapackage but no reportbuilder package build.
<pitti> Sweetshark: yes, it's NBS
<pitti> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/nbs.html
<pitti> that's why I asked you about that a few days ago
<pitti> Sweetshark: but it's "only" NBS, so it's not so urgent to fix that we should risk more armhf delays
<pitti> because that, unlike the NBS, causes serious trouble
<pitti> Sweetshark: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing/precise_probs.html
<pitti> we need to fix those for beta-1
<Sweetshark> pitti, Riddell: Fight!
<pitti> much of it is buildd lag etc, but yesterday there were 111 uninstallables, and _all_ were due to libo
<pitti> not sure what all the other stuff is all about, perhaps we just got a new Qt which just finished building on armhf or so
<Sweetshark> I have a 3.5.0-1ubuntu3 package ready here building reportbuilder and having pulling in all the MIR deps. I dont mind waiting for after the beta with that ...
<pitti> oh, that woudl be mesa
<Riddell> pitti: mm, I'll put that page on the BetaProccess list
<pitti> seems mesa didn't have an armhf build, I pinged tjaalton
<pitti> nevermind, it's due to the wayland upload apparently
<didrocks> seb128: g-c-c trunk is all yours now :)
<seb128> didrocks, thanks!
<Sweetshark> pitti, Riddell: would it make sense to do a 3.5.0-1ubuntu3 upload with reportbuilder and the MIRs if the current ARM build finish in 3-4 hours (before beta-1)?
<jbicha> good morning
<pitti> Sweetshark: if it builds in two days or so, it sounds ok
<Riddell> yes depends if images are needed before it builds
<Riddell> but they should be fine for smoketesting on i386/amd64 before we move onto arm
 * Sweetshark feels like doing the timewarp again.
<pitti> Riddell: I'm just hesitant to upload it now because LibO _never_ built on armhf before, and causing massive uninstalalbility
<pitti> we need this built to succeed
<nessita> hello everyone! quick question, I've been having the following for weeks now, is it expected or is something wrong in my setup?
<nessita> The following packages have been kept back:
<nessita>   nvidia-173
<pitti> nessita: no, the 173 driver isn't compatible with our current X.org
<pitti> you need to use -current
<nessita> pitti: thanks!
<jbicha> mterry: would you be interested in uploading the new vte3?
<mterry> jbicha, I'm a bit busy, but could try to pick it up after my queue is done
<Ursinha> pitti, hello!
<pitti> Ursinha: o/
<Ursinha> pitti, we need someone to look at bug 827615
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 827615 in software-center "software-center crashed with TypeError in show_available_packages(): this constructor takes no arguments" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/827615
<Ursinha> it's not possible to install deb files by double clicking them
<Ursinha> it's a regression
<jbicha> seb128: not sure how busy you are today, but I'd like to see libosinfo make it out of the new queue (for gnome-boxes)
<pitti> Ursinha: I assigned it to Gary
<seb128> jbicha, quite busy, stuff uploaded before the freeze shouldn't need an exception, I guess the r-t guys will clear the queue
<seb128> jbicha, but if they don't I will have a look later
<Sweetshark> heh. the armhf buildd not plays catchup with the armel one.
<seb128> I think new stuff in universe should be fine to clear from the queue tomorrow
<seb128> pitti, Riddell: ^ right?
<pitti> sure
<seb128> thanks
<Ursinha> thanks pitti!
<Riddell> seb128: as long as it doesn't go against feature freeze
<pitti> most of those were uploaded before FF
<pitti> new processing is just a bit on the slow side with everyone working on last-minute things, I guess
<Riddell> I might tackle New now
<mdeslaur> seb128: hi! Do we have any plans on reverting indicator-session? LP: #939518
<pitti> jbicha: need sponsoring?
<kiwinote> Ursinha: fwiw mvo has already fixed that s-c bug in trunk, so it'll be working in the next s-c release when he's back from vacation
<seb128> mdeslaur, I can do that yes
<Ursinha> kiwinote, awesome, I'll add a note in the bug
<Ursinha> kiwinote, and when is he back? :)
<kiwinote> Ursinha: not sure about that ;)
<jbicha> pitti: just https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/vte/ubuntu-vte3
<pitti> jbicha: uploaded, thanks!
<desrt_> jbicha: hey
<desrt> jbicha: any word on the shell?
<jbicha> desrt: only thing I was hesitating on was that g-c-c/g-s-d was patched to not support changing Shell's keyboard shortcuts
<desrt> jbicha: i talked to seb about that and it seems like it may be reasonable to have g-c-c/g-s-d update both sets of keys
<jbicha> right, just waiting until someone does that
<desrt> jbicha: and even if not, i don't consider that to be a blocker
<jbicha> also, Shell 3.9 now requires clutter 1.9 which is more work
<desrt> tricky.
<desrt> 3.9?
<desrt> 3.3.90?
<jbicha> 3.3.90
<desrt> right
<didrocks> desrt: hey!
<desrt> didrocks: hey :)
<didrocks> desrt: small question, when a gsetting schema key has a path, anything special need to be done for the override file?
<jbicha> so clutter would need a ffe since it's a library transition, but would Shell?
<desrt> didrocks: no.
<jbicha> I'm a bit confused about yesterday's decision that there are no standing FFe's
<desrt> didrocks: gsettings schemas normally have a path...
<seb128> jbicha, what decision is that?
<didrocks> desrt: hum, ok :) I need to reread the doc about relocatable path then, I was thinking that you provide a path only in that case, but it's been a long time I didn't play with it :)
<didrocks> and also, I need to make more test on why g-s-d doesn't want my override :)
<didrocks> desrt: thanks!
<desrt> didrocks: gsettings overrides are done at the schema level (ie: oblivious to dconf paths)
<jbicha> seb128: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StandingFeatureFreeze?action=diff&rev2=13&rev1=12
<desrt> so if you override a default value there, it should apply to all instances of that schema
<Sweetshark> pitti: armel is in install
<didrocks> desrt: ok, makes sense then! Thanks :)
<pitti> Sweetshark: crossing fingers for armhf :)
<seb128> jbicha, I will pretend I didn't see that edit :p
<seb128> jbicha, joke aside it makes that that things we didn't update yet to a new serie new a ffe
<seb128> jbicha, the GNOME exception makes sense because we usually ship unstable .90 and it makes no sense to no go from there to stable
<seb128> jbicha, stuff like a new clutter or a new gnome-shell need a ffe
<desrt> particularly clutter is... interesting
<desrt> there were some fairly substantial changes there that broke things for a while
<seb128> yeah, I really want to stay away from that one
<seb128> so much change this cycle
<desrt> i think it's ironed out now, but....
<ricotz> hi, also having cogl break abi and bump soname with every pre-release doesnt help here either ;)
<seb128> hey ricotz, right
<ricotz> desrt, hi
<desrt> rebuild ALL the things!!
<ricotz> seb128, hi
<desrt> ricotz: hi :)
<ricotz> desrt, exactly ;)
<seb128> staying on clutter 1.8 spared us lot of efforts
<ricotz> cogl will at least one more time bump it
<ricotz> to remove/rename all EXP symbols
<ricotz> seb128, for now, yes, but i hope there is the option to ship it when cogl is ready
<desrt> seb128: gnome-session has a libunity depend.  what's the story there?
<seb128> $ apt-cache show gnome-session | grep unity
<seb128> Recommends: unity | unity-2d | gnome-shell (>= 3.0)
<seb128> Breaks: bug-buddy (<< 2.20), gnome-power-manager (<< 2.28), unity-2d (<< 5.4~), xserver-xorg (<< 1:7.4)
<seb128> desrt, ?
<seb128> desrt, where?
<m4n1sh> didrocks: ping
<desrt> hum.
<desrt> i tried to remove libunity9 and it said it wanted to take gnome-session with it
<Sweetshark> pitti: armhf is in install
<desrt> perhaps it's indirect
<seb128> desrt, doesn't happen here
<seb128> desrt, can you pastebin your log?
<desrt> maybe i have a weird ppa gnome-session installed
<didrocks> m4n1sh: hey
<desrt> i'm in the middle of a dist-upgrade now.  letsee if that fixes it.
<m4n1sh> didrocks: upload? or in queue?
<didrocks> m4n1sh: in queue of doing next
<desrt> nope...
<m4n1sh> great
<m4n1sh> stupid me. Forgot to add the mail title :)
<didrocks> m4n1sh: dude, I'm taking care of more than just activity-log-manager :)
<m4n1sh> didrocks: I know that :)
<desrt> seb128: http://fpaste.org/EWX8/
<didrocks> and not spot, no break since 7am :p
<didrocks> stop*
<m4n1sh> didrocks: you handle just too many things :)
<didrocks> so, let's be patient, it's on my list, it will be done today
<m4n1sh> just too many
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> as everyone working on ubuntu I guess :)
 * m4n1sh shows respect
<pitti> dobey: :( http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20120223.1/
<pitti> dobey: that's with fresh langpacks, they only saved some 2 MB, and mostly because we currently don't have ubuntu-docs translations
<pitti> (but these will come back)
<seb128> desrt, hum, dunno
<pitti> dobey: so my hunch that squashfs wouldn't actually have duplicate files was right :/
<desrt> seb128: gnome-session depends natuilus
<desrt> seb128: nautilus depends libunity
<pitti> so it seems we have 8 real MBs to chop off
<desrt> seb128: i'm surprised it's not the same for you?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ^ tbird and ffox will regain some 5 together?
<seb128> desrt, it is in fact, I didn't spot it in the middle of the list here
<desrt> cool.  makes sense.
<seb128> desrt, that's because gnome-session depends on nautilus
<seb128> and nautilus depends on libunity9
<desrt> seb128: yes.  as i said.
 * desrt puts killing libunity on his todo list
<seb128> desrt, right, sorry I was checking and didn't read IRC ;-)
<seb128> desrt, good luck
<desrt> a lot of the stuff in here should really be in libgio as part of GApplication
 * desrt has no hesitation to steal good ideas :)
<desrt> in this case it looks like quicklist support
<seb128> desrt, well it's mostly that and progress bars
<desrt> yes.  we should support both of those
<desrt> maybe also message counts
<seb128> that as well
<desrt> this is what i mean by getting rid of libunity
<desrt> ie: making it no-longer-necessary by catching up with gtk/glib
<chrisccoulson> desrt, oh, please do. that might mean we have a stable ABI
<seb128> desrt, well you will never surpersed everything in there
<seb128> desrt, but yeah, those could go in gtk
<desrt> seb128: but probably enough to remove it as a depend of quite a lot of apps
<chrisccoulson> please also kill libindicate :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you hater :p
<chrisccoulson> lol
 * desrt loves haters
<chrisccoulson> seb128, have you tried using libindicate? ;)
<desrt> chrisccoulson: i've heard people (at this company) say the same of certain glib apis :)
<desrt> *cough*gvariant*cough*
<chrisccoulson> desrt, oh, i found gvariant quite easy to use. i even managed to use it from jsctypes ;)
<seb128> the issue with gvariant is not it being hard to use
<seb128> it's it being easy to misuse
<desrt> true.
<seb128> or rather to use in a buggy way
<desrt> well
<desrt> same with printf
<seb128> and what you get when you misuse it
<desrt> varargs is such a double-edged sword
<seb128> right
 * desrt resumes hud-hacking
<seb128> desrt, yes please, btw what's the story with gmenus and appmenu?
<desrt> seb128: working on it...
<desrt> well
<seb128> desrt, ok, that will fix menus as well, not only the hud
<seb128> good
<seb128> desrt, robert_ancell was complaining that his games have no menu at all today
<desrt> ya... i guess i'm the one working on it :)
<chrisccoulson> when you refer to "appmenu", are you referring to the shell menu, or menubars?
<desrt> seb128: so let me do a bit of explaining
<chrisccoulson> i'm confused now ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, indicator-appmenu, same stuff we have for years
<desrt> there's a difference between "app menu" and "appmenu"
<desrt> appmenu is that ^
<desrt> "app menu" is gtk_application_set_app_menu
<chrisccoulson> yeah, this is getting really confusing nnow
<desrt> ie: the gnome-shell menu that all the games are using now
<desrt> as well as gnome contacts, documents, epiphany, etc.
<seb128> we should call those unity-menubar and shell-appmenu
<seb128> issues is that games use no standard menu, just a shell-appmenu
<seb128> so under unity they go nothing in the unity-menubar
<seb128> nor the in-windows-fallback
<desrt> ya... appmenu-indicator has always been a particularly awful name
<desrt> particularly considering the existance of the different-again 'app indicators'
<seb128> desrt, how do we go solving that issue?
<seb128> desrt, teach indicator-appmenu to display menubars and shell-appmenus merged?
<desrt> seb128: near as i can tell the plan is something like so:
<desrt> right now, we have in the indicator-appmenu source package two binaries: the hud-service binary and the indicator-appmenu module that gets loaded into the panel service
<desrt> each of these collect menu data from dbusmenu separately
<desrt> ted wants to merge hud-service into the appmenu indicator (ie: running inside of the unity panel service process)
<desrt> this would give it a connection to the X server which means that it would be able to pop up the menus on demand from unity
<desrt> so only one process communicating to dbusmenu
<desrt> that would be the same process that does gmenumodel as well, of course
<desrt> so the first step is to teach hud about gmenumodel
<desrt> which i've already done, actually
<desrt> i just have to make it speak dbusmenu again as well ;)
<desrt> then the two processes get merged
<desrt> then the appmenu indicator starts taking its menus from the hud code
<desrt> tedg: is this accurate?
<Sweetshark> pitti: 3.5.0-1ubuntu3 signed and uploaded to chinstrap. still waiting for armel/armhf.
<pitti> Sweetshark: thanks; standing by then
<pitti> Sweetshark: also, we need mterry or someone else to approve the MIR first
<pitti> otherwise it'll just be depwait
<seb128> desrt, is all that what you want to land for precise? ;-)
<mterry> pitti, these are the LO MIRs?
<desrt> seb128: yes
<tedg> desrt, Yes, roughly.
<pitti> mterry: there should only be one, libexttextcat or so
<desrt> seb128: i'm not really sure how the merging of these two proceses fits into the freezes, etc.
<seb128> desrt, ok, I better stop talking to you on IRC and let you work :p
<desrt> but afaik that's been the plan all along
 * Sweetshark -> LibreOffice ESC call
<seb128> desrt, well as usual, the sooner it lands the better ;-)
<desrt> tedg: any details that need 'fixing', just so we're all on the same page?
<mterry> pitti, I see 4 from Sweetshark earlier
<pitti> mterry: hang on, a few were in main earlier
<mterry> pitti, lucene2 is the only one where Sweetshark doesn't mention it being in main earlier
<tedg> desrt, Not really, I just was a bit confused on why you were discussing X connections.  But, I don't think that's a significant detail :-)
<desrt> tedg: presently the hud-service doesn't connect to X
<tedg> desrt, I mean, hud-service could connect to X without a problem if we wanted.
<pitti> mterry: ok, none of them ring a bell
<desrt> tedg: which makes it difficult to pop up a menu :)
<tedg> desrt, Sure
<pitti> mterry: I was thinking of libxml-java, pentaho-reporting-engine and friends; they just dropped out of main because reportbuilder got temporarily dropped
<desrt> tedg: btw... wanted to ask you
<desrt> what's the deal with the usage tracking?
<desrt> you store it in a sqlite database (presumably for persistence)
<desrt> but you also clear it out once per day
<tedg> desrt, I clear out entries that are older than 30 days once a day.
<desrt> gotcha.  thanks for clarifying :)
<tedg> I wish there was a way to put jobs like that "when the hard drive is already spinning"
<desrt> tedg: is there some sqlite commandline thingy i can type to see the current usage log, btw?
<desrt> for debugging
<tedg> desrt, There's hud-list-applications and hud-dump-application
<desrt> perfect.  thanks.
<tedg> desrt, Or you can just select * from usage; in the sqlite command line tool.
<desrt> tedg: i'm a very very lazy man
<desrt> aka "a good programmer" :)
<tedg> desrt, Heh, I look forward to all the tools you're going to write for things you only do once ;-)
<desrt> if only i could write a tool to go to my phone meetings for me...
<pitti> desrt: cat mystatus.txt | gnome-orca, and put your phone to the speaker? :-)
<desrt> hum!
<desrt> pitti: i guess the meeting would not work very well if everyone did that
<kenvandine> desrt, it would go quickly!
<cyphermox> seb128: any counter-indications to making gnome-icon-theme-full replace gnome-icon-theme in evolution's Depends, gnome-icon-theme is missing one or two icons (encrypted emails) that are provided by -full ... I don't see issues with that as nothing seems to explicitly pull in evolution anymore
<seb128> cyphermox, works for me
<seb128> the -full thing is purely for the CD space
<cyphermox> yeah, that's what I thought
<cyphermox> just making sure in case reverse-depends would lie for some reason
<cyphermox> would be nice to bundle one or two other fixes to evo with that though
<chrisccoulson> b'ah, will people please stop emailing me about chromium builds? thank you :)
<cyphermox> lol
<cyphermox> chrisccoulson: break them long enough and the emails will stop ;)
<chrisccoulson> cyphermox, they've not been running for ages
<cyphermox> ah
<chrisccoulson> lack of disk space on the machine that they build from
<chrisccoulson> and lack of motivation to start them again
<chrisccoulson> i haven't used chromium in ages now
<cyphermox> chrisccoulson: do you mean on the buildds or on whatever machine fta was using to prepare the builds?
<chrisccoulson> cyphermox, oh, i was preparing the builds on chinstrap. but it's pretty much out of disk space
<cyphermox> oh
<cyphermox> thought it was still daily builds with that thingy
<chrisccoulson> the chromium repo's were taking up something like 30GB or something ridiculous
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> more than half my hard drive!
<chrisccoulson> lol
<pitti> pitti.bugs_fixed += 7 # take that, seb128
<chrisccoulson> i wish i was doing something more productive than trying to make firefox build on powerpc again
<chrisccoulson> can we kill it already? :)
 * seb128 rolls up sleeves, wait pitti
<jbicha> killed a 4-digit bug with the gnome-terminal upload :)
<didrocks> pitti: seb128: just a warning, updating compiz will update the default keybindings
<didrocks> pitti: seb128: so if you never changed Ctrl + alt + arrows to something else, it will be Super + Shift + arrows
 * didrocks prepares to get a ton of pings about "my ws switcher is broken"
<pitti> didrocks: thanks; there's a high chance that I didn't, so I'll just set it back then
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, I ensured the g-c-c integration is working
<didrocks> so no ccsm :p
<didrocks> and exposed some additional keys
<didrocks> (keeping Super press will also shows the default keys)
<seb128> pitti, well I didn't restart my session but I confirm in a guest session :p
<Sweetshark> pitti: libreoffice installer finished on armhf, now it only need to package
<seb128> ups
<seb128> didrocks, ^
<seb128> didrocks, confirm that it works
<pitti> Sweetshark: nice, so only another hour or so? much better than the 6 days it took on the babbage board :)
<didrocks> seb128: thanks! :)
 * didrocks pushes the package of packages
<mterry> Sweetshark, ping, so those 4 MIRs were all in main before?  This is just package shuffling?
<Sweetshark> mterry: in sofar as if they dont get MIRed we are build our own private version of the same lib inside LO. I would have to recheck if all those were in main before.
 * Sweetshark is in a ESC call.
<mterry> oops, sorry  :)
<Sweetshark> np
<dobey> pitti: so we'd still need to drop about 18M on the i386 image, right?
<pitti> dobey: 10
<mterry> jbicha, you just did vte3?  thanks.   I can pick another one up for you in exchange?
<dobey> pitti: 10 will make it actually fit on a CD right? we'd need 6-8 more for getting pyqt bits on?
<pitti> ah, right
<dobey> pitti: and chrisccoulson's fixes for ffox/tbird aren't on the image yet, right?
<pitti> right
<dobey> that should drop 10M off the size? or less?
<dobey> i guess probably less
<didrocks> Riddell: hey, compiz FTBFS because it can't install kde-workspace-dev. I see no kde-workspace nor libkwinglesutils1 recent upload. Is the issue more deep in the dep chain? (https://launchpadlibrarian.net/93985206/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-i386.compiz_1%3A0.9.7.0~bzr2995-0ubuntu5_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz)
<didrocks> deeper*
<jbicha> mterry: I'm good today, thanks!
<Riddell> didrocks: hmm installs for me, let me keep looking
<mdeslaur> seb128: is this a gtk issue? http://imgpaste.com/D9vA.png
<mdeslaur> seb128: I've been getting transparent context menus once every 10-20 times for the past couple of weeks
<seb128> mdeslaur, I doubt it, I would rather blame it on the wm or unity or the theme
<seb128> or xorg
<mdeslaur> seb128: but lowering my pointer makes each entry draw properly...
<mdeslaur> seb128: ok, thanks
<seb128> I didn't notice it here
<Riddell> didrocks: dunno it installs fine in a chroot too
<seb128> mdeslaur, do you use unity-3d?
<mdeslaur> yes
<seb128> mdeslaur, I would blame compiz
<seb128> mdeslaur, did that start after we got the new compiz?
<Riddell> didrocks: but compiz had another compile error with kde recently and I said it would be fine to drop the kde bits
<didrocks> Riddell: yeah, I just didn't drop the build-dep if we want to put it back one day
<mdeslaur> seb128: it's possible
<didrocks> Riddell: let me try to rebuild, it's fine in a pbuilder here as well
<seb128> mdeslaur, well my bet would be compiz in any case
<didrocks> Riddell: otherwise, I'll just drop the dep
<mdeslaur> seb128: ok, will file against compiz, thanks
<seb128> mdeslaur, yw
<seb128> mdeslaur, you could try unity-2d for some hours if you can trigger the bug easily
<seb128> mdeslaur, and see if that still happens there
<didrocks> mdeslaur: seb128: there is already a bug opened against this
<seb128> didrocks, compiz bug then?
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> already in the priority lilst
<didrocks> list*
<didrocks> Riddell: ok, it still can't take it
<mdeslaur> thanks didrocks, found it
<seb128> pitti, is report['Tags'] a list or a string where tags are separated by spaces?
<didrocks> last time I used it, it was a string with tags separated by spaces
<seb128> didrocks, ok, what it seemed to be to me as well, thanks
<seb128> I just wanted to check
<didrocks> waow, was a long time ago I didn't experienced a kernel panic
<didrocks> I have thus to restart building compiz without kde-*
<didrocks> Riddell: ok, kde-ws-dev is installing now, I'll ask for rebuilds
<pitti> seb128: a string
<pitti> dobey: ffox/tbird should buy about 4 MB
<dobey> :-/
<dobey> did a recent update break gtk-doc btw? it seems to be failing to build html docs for me, and when doing ./autogen --enable-gtk-doc, make dist fails as there are no html files output to copy to the dist dir
<kenvandine> dobey, not that i noticed
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> ah, it's just the same brokenness that gtk-doc has always had i guess
<chrisccoulson> m_conley_away, do you plan to add the QF button on to the toolbar in the current beta?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley_away, oh, i see it's already been done on the beta :)
<chrisccoulson> is there any chance of getting a monochrome icon for that? ;)
<Sweetshark> pitti: I just read "build successfully" flying by on the armhf buildd
<pitti> !
<pitti> Sweetshark: indeed, it's at chroot cleanup
<pitti> PARTY!
<pitti> armhf: 797
<pitti> with libo and mesa this should go down to 1 or even 0 in a few hours
<pitti> and armel accepted
<didrocks> m4n1sh: so, I need to build with --with_whoopsie and dep on polkit-gobject-1, isn't it?
<didrocks> well, --with-whoopsie
<m4n1sh> didrocks: yes
<m4n1sh> in case you pass that then --with-ccpanel is not not needed
<m4n1sh> polkit is added as a dep
<didrocks> m4n1sh: ok, we agree then ;)
<Sweetshark> pitti: PARTY indeed: \o\ /o/ \o/ /o? big kudos to janimo and doko
<m4n1sh> yup
 * Sweetshark -> TDF advisory board call now
<aleix> hi, I'm working on an implementation of Ubuntu's ratings and reviews API for Kubuntu
<aleix> I was wondering if there's any documentation about the rnr service
<pitti> Sweetshark: libreoffice_3.5.0-1ubuntu3_source.changes uploaded
<Sweetshark> so, by saturday we will have another ARM build finished hopefully ;)
<pitti> yeah
<Sweetshark> pitti, mterry, Riddell: thanks for bearing with me on timing this!
<pitti> no worries :)
<pitti> now we start from a clean base, so it doesn't matter if that build takes a bit longer
<kiwinote> aleix: you may want to take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/rnr-server - feel free to ask any questions in #software-center
<aleix> oh the channel was #software-center, sorry
<pitti> didrocks: compiz FTBFS is due to mesa
<pitti> didrocks: mesa just built, needs to publish then we can retry this
<didrocks> pitti: you mean the kde-workspace-dev? yeah, I redid a build on amd6' and i386 and it works now
<didrocks> still need armel
<pitti> yes, it's due to mesa/wayland
<pitti> didrocks: see http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing/precise_probs.html
<pitti> it's fun, nothing uses wayland, and yet it makes > 800 packages uninstallable when it breaks :)
<kenvandine> haha
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, I need to take the habit looking at this page when something is weird in the archive, way easier to pinpoint the issue :)
<didrocks> pitti: thanks for the notice!
 * didrocks waves goodnight
<nessita> anyone knows who's maintaining (if someone) aptdaemon?
<pitti> nessita: mvo and glatzor
<nessita> pitti: thanks! will ping
 * nessita git bitten by bug #926340
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 926340 in aptdaemon "aptd crashed with UnicodeDecodeError in _set_error(): 'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0xc3 in position 9: ordinal not in range(128)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/926340
<nessita> glatzor: ping, if you're aroung
<nessita> around*
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, this is quite an interesting read, for anybody using python: http://revista.python.org.ar/2/en/html/memory-fragmentation.html ;)
<chrisccoulson> (or any other language for that matter)
<jbicha> mterry: are you still interested in doing favors?
<mterry> jbicha, :)  sure
<jbicha> mterry: looks like shaunm did a bunch of releases today, I'm grabbing gnome-user-docs & devel-docs but I can't upload yelp-tools or yelp-xsl
<mterry> jbicha, sure, I got 'em
<pitti> good night everyone!
<mterry> pitti, night!
<desrt> RAOF: boundaries stopped working?
<desrt> boundaries -> barriers(?)
<micahg> jbicha: bug 939763
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 939763 in cheese "package libcheese-dev 3.3.5-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/include/cheese/cheese-widget.h', which is also in package libcheese-gtk-dev 3.3.90-0ubuntu1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/939763
<desrt> chrisccoulson: sounds like gslice!
<jbicha> micahg: thanks
<dobey> feature/ui freeze: when all the regressions pop up.
<tedg> chrisccoulson, Heh, you still awake?
<tedg> hey
<chrisccoulson> tedg, yes, parts of me are still awake :)
<tedg> chrisccoulson, Okay, shut of the porn, I need some blood upstairs :-)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<tedg> chrisccoulson, I'm getting a blank dbusmenu item at the end of the Thunderbird menus.
<tedg> chrisccoulson, Have you seen that?
<chrisccoulson> i haven't
 * chrisccoulson opens dom inspector to see if i can find anything
<tedg> chrisccoulson, I fixed a bug to show items with out submenus, and now I'm getting one...
<tedg> chrisccoulson, If you do /usr/lib/libdbusmenu/dbusmenu-dumper and click on TB you'll get the dump.
<tedg> chrisccoulson, It should be the very last one.
<chrisccoulson> tedg, oh, i see that too
<chrisccoulson> tedg, should be easy for me to figure out :)
<tedg> chrisccoulson, Heh, famous last words ;-)
<chrisccoulson> tedg, oh, i see
<chrisccoulson> tedg, so, the issue is that we insert dummy nodes for items that can't be represented in the menubar, to keep everything in sync so that we can handle insertions/removals correctly
<chrisccoulson> and there is a spacer on the end of the menubar
<chrisccoulson> i've been wondering for a while how to get rid of this workaround :/
<tedg> chrisccoulson, well, it's not too big a deal if you just set the visibility to false :-)
<chrisccoulson> we added it a while back to resolve crashes we were getting when menuitems were being removed
<chrisccoulson> oh, are we not setting the visibility?
<tedg> No
<chrisccoulson> tedg, hmmm: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~extension-hackers/globalmenu-extension/trunk/view/head:/extensions/globalmenu/components/src/uGlobalMenuDummy.cpp#L53 :/
<tedg> chrisccoulson, When I dump it that property isn't set.  Is it different on the root item?
<tedg> chrisccoulson, That should be property_set_bool()
<chrisccoulson> hah, well spotted :)
<tedg> Glad you didn't set it to TRUE anywhere :-)
<chrisccoulson> if i set it to true, i might have seen a compiler warning :)
<chrisccoulson> or, would i?
<chrisccoulson> actually, perhaps not
<chrisccoulson> yeah, if i'd set it to true, i guess it would have crashed
<chrisccoulson> ok, i'll get that fixed
<chrisccoulson> thanks :)
<tedg> np
<chrisccoulson> ok, hopefully that should work now: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~extension-hackers/globalmenu-extension/trunk/revision/277
<chrisccoulson> :)
<tedg> chrisccoulson, ship it!
<tedg> :-)
<chrisccoulson> i'll make sure it's in the next upload i do, which may be later (hopefully)
<kenvandine> seb128, mind doing a quick review of my new farstream package?  i am not quite ready to upload it yet, but always nice to get feedback early
<seb128> kenvandine, can do, where is it?
<kenvandine> lp:~ken-vandine/+junk/farstream
<kenvandine> seb128, it replaces libgstfarsight-0.10-0
<RAOF> desrt: What are you seeing?  Yours is the first report of non-barriers (after fixing the nvidia far-left case) I've come across.
<kenvandine> no idea why they renamed the project
<desrt> RAOF: just not seeing them working in gnome-shell
<seb128> kenvandine, ok
<desrt> no gnome-shell upgrade, but just upgraded X, so i assume the change was there
<RAOF> desrt: I would be really surprised if the latest xorg changes broke shell; I'll test locally, though.
<robert_ancell> seb128, still there?
<seb128> robert_ancell, hey
<seb128> robert_ancell, how are you?
<robert_ancell> seb128, good.  After 3 attempts I'm going to hopefully get the lightdm PAM session patch working today.  It's quite invasive but the regression tests (which I am adding more) do pass on it so it gives me some confidence.  It needs a load of testing to be sure of course.  How do you recommend we test it?  Also, is it affected by the freezes?
<seb128> robert_ancell, so for the easy one: we are in hard freeze (i.e archive blocked and release team reviewing queue), so yes, it's affect by the freeze
<seb128> robert_ancell, not sure it counts as a feature for after beta, but it would still be good to have it reviewed I think
<robert_ancell> seb128, yeah, so it's really a big bug fix rather than a feature
<seb128> robert_ancell, are you confident enough to push it to people who are brave enough to run the ubuntu-desktop ppa?
<seb128> I would recommend putting it there during the beta freeze
<seb128> and file a bug for review from pitti and slangasek
<robert_ancell> seb128, I think I'll make a separate PPA, and then if you can test it tomorrow we should push it to the desktop PPA quickly if it appears to be working well
<seb128> just for sanity check from people who know pam etc
<robert_ancell> yes
<robert_ancell> I'm going to get the corporate people who are most effected to test it as they have the complex PAM setups for real
<seb128> robert_ancell, works for me, just put it in your own ppa if you don't use it for anything else
<seb128> for the first testing round
<seb128> robert_ancell, or if that's just for me, put it in the vcs I can locally build lightdm
<robert_ancell> seb128, it's on lp:~robert-ancell/lightdm/session-refactor3 (but I'm still ironing out final bugs)
<seb128> robert_ancell, drop me an email with the vcs or ppa if you get it in a state you are confident enough to get testing today and I will test tomorrow
<robert_ancell> ta
<seb128> robert_ancell, or do you want a first testing round on the current version?
<robert_ancell> no, it still fails 13 regression tests
<seb128> ok
<robert_ancell> but that does mean it passes 80 :)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> robert_ancell, btw while you are there quick note and one question
<seb128> robert_ancell, 1- I reverted the indicator-session "don't lock" commit in our package today since we still had cases were locking was not happening
<robert_ancell> sure
<seb128> robert_ancell, not sure if I should get it reverted in trunk as well or if that's just "lightdm needs to handle stuff it doesn't yet"
<robert_ancell> seb128, yeah, they should probably revert
<robert_ancell> we'll have to solve it properly in 12.10
<seb128> robert_ancell, and the question was "what happened to lock screen"? you said you would have a go at trying to make g-s be unity-greeter like (and yes I realize weeks have only so many hours ;-)
<seb128> just being curious
<robert_ancell> seb128, I started looking at it, but it's not simple
<seb128> ok, that's what I figured
<robert_ancell> I don't think I'll have the time.  This lightdm patch is more important I think so I've been scrambling to get it working before the baby
<seb128> I hate our current lock screen and I wonder if we could do better with a bit of work, going the full way seems obviously for next cycle
<seb128> robert_ancell, agreed
<robert_ancell> seb128, does anyone have the time?
<seb128> I was just status checking
<seb128> hum
 * seb128 looks at mterry
<seb128> ;-)
<robert_ancell> it's definitely technically feasible, and it would be worth it
<mterry> hm?
<seb128> mterry, RUN
<seb128> ;-)
<robert_ancell> mterry, hey, feeling better?
<mterry> robert_ancell, better enough
<seb128> oh, mterry was not feeling good?
<mterry> seb128, yeah I was off yesterday
<seb128> mterry, hey, sorry to hear you were not good, but good that you are better ;-)
<mterry> bad timing right before a freeze  :)
<seb128> mterry, did I tell you how much users like the unity greeter? ;-)
<seb128> robert_ancell, ^ as well
<robert_ancell> :P
<seb128> we got quite some nice user comments on european hours recently
<seb128> just sharing the feedback ;-)
<seb128> mterry, we were discussing lock screen and how ugly the current one is
<mterry> seb128, yar.  We postponed that until 12.10, right robert_ancell?
<seb128> mterry, robert_ancell asked if somebody would have any time to maybe improve that, I just throw your name in case
<mterry> Ah, I see.  /me glares at seb128
<seb128> but I guess you are busy as everybody else
<robert_ancell> mterry, yeah we did... :)
<seb128> it was worth trying :p
<mterry> seb128, you're talking about some half-way step to make it look nicer, even without full unity-greeter interaction?
<seb128> mterry, yes
<robert_ancell> mterry, yes, patch gnome-screensaver
<robert_ancell> to look like unity-greeter
<seb128> just doing something better than this solid grey rectangle with weird aligned label
<seb128> I would be happier with like a non grey rectangle and some labels alignment etc tweaks I guess
<seb128> mterry, the full "use the greeter" stuff is not for this cycle for sure
<mterry> seb128, sounds like someone doesn't know that we passed UI Freeze  :)
<seb128> DOH
<seb128> did we? ;-)
<seb128> mterry, yeah, sorry, it's that day of the cycle where you realize that it's uif and that we still have some sucking ui bits :p
<seb128> I will get over it tomorrow :p
<mterry> seb128, I kind like the gray box  :)
<mterry> seb128, reminds me of a simpler time
<RAOF> Before we cared about appearance? :)
<seb128> when our only users were geeks who don't have any taste? ;-)
<mterry> seb128, what does GNOME3 do?  Is it in-shell?
<RAOF> Um, why is déjà dup using white text on a light background?
<seb128> mterry, no, they plan to use the shell but didn't get to it this cycle
<seb128> mterry, so they basically have what we have I think
<Sarvatt> nah 10 minutes ago before someone tried to get him to do it :)
<mterry> RAOF, GTK bug, but it's worked around in very latest deja-dup uploaded today
<RAOF> Hurray!  Now, if the upgrade would kindly not try to remove *:i386... :)
<mterry> seb128, I bet Cimi could whip up some CSS to make it look nicer (at least white on black instead of black on white)
 * mterry passes buck
<seb128> mterry, nice try ;-)
<seb128> if Cimi wasn't like 2 weeks behind on uif
<mterry> fair
<seb128> like he wanted to fix unity ui bugs this week
<seb128> do some "unfocussed theme" next week
<seb128> then start fixing the theme for the new gtk...
<seb128> then look at bugs
<RAOF> desrt: Hm, missing barriers confirmed.  Let's see what's a happenin'.
<desrt> ahah!
<RAOF> mterry: How much effort do you think it'd be to get déjà dup to backup from a btfrs snapshot of $HOME, rather than the live fs?
<mterry> RAOF, how are btfrs snapshots exposed to the system?
<mterry> RAOF, I'd have to make btrfs calls to get it?
<RAOF> mterry: Yeah.  At worst you could fork a call to the btrfs binary.  The snapshots are exposed as regular directories; it's essentially the same as mounting a different device on a directory.
<mterry> RAOF, obviously, if you could expose it as a regular dir before deja-dup becomes involved, that's easiest.  But it sounds like you want to be able to tell deja-dup to do that mounting itself?
<RAOF> mterry: Yeah, that'd be ideal; take a snapshot, back up from that, and then delete the snapshot.
<mterry> RAOF, ah ah, you mean taking snapshots too.  That would be great; makes sure the files are quiescent
<RAOF> (This is on the basis that backups to U1 take on the order of days for me; there's plenty of time for the backup to become incoherent due to skew)
<RAOF> Right.  That's exactly the problem I'd like to solve :)
<RAOF> desrt: There's no change I can see which would obviously cause the lack of gnome-shell barriers.  When did you last update X?
<mterry> RAOF, bug 939903
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 939903 in deja-dup "Use btrfs snapshots during backup if possible" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/939903
<desrt> RAOF: let me check my apt log
<desrt> Start-Date: 2012-02-23  09:31:18
<desrt> xserver-xorg-core:amd64 (1.11.4-0ubuntu3, 1.11.4-0ubuntu4)
<RAOF> mterry: Sweet.  I may look into implementing that if I have a lazy day and I don't feel like releasing Do :)
<Laney> Naughty.
<RAOF> :P
<desrt> RAOF: last xorg change before that was xserver-xorg-input-synaptics:amd64 (1.5.0+git20120210-0ubuntu2, 1.5.99~git20120220-0ubuntu2) on the 20th
<mterry> RAOF, :)
<desrt> pretty sure (a) unrelated and (b) was working since then
<desrt> so i'm guessing something happened with the xorg-core 0ubuntu3 -> 0ubuntu4 upgrade
<RAOF> Ok.  I can't really see how, so it's time for Mr GDB From A Second Machine.
<desrt> let me see if i still have the archive around to do a downgrade
<RAOF> You could also pick the files from Launchpad if you don't still have them.
<desrt> i do.  logging out/in
<desrt> downgrading to 0ubuntu3 fixes it
<desrt> so there you go
<desrt>   * debian/patches/500_pointer_barrier_thresholds.diff:
<desrt> oh come on
<desrt> nothing obvious that could have caused it? :p
<RAOF> I mean, there's nothing obvious in that diff.
<desrt> :)
<RAOF> I *did* change the implementation slightly, true :P
<desrt> gdb time, indeed
<RAOF> Ah, my old nemesis, <optimised out>.
<Sweetshark> RAOF: still better than the "sexier segfault" from https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=8622
<ubot2`> Freedesktop bug 8622 in Lib/Xlib "libX11/XCB threads: simultaneous event-wait with other Xlib request breaks" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<RAOF> Heh.
<broder> RAOF: i *hate* <optimised out>!
<bryceh> time for a build with disabled optimizations
 * Sweetshark is a bit pumped up still, from two touch and go LibreOffice uploads (read, "armhf is finished, ok, pipe in the next one!". there were no more than 5 minutes between build finished and next upload.
 * desrt installs debugging symbols to discover what broder hates
 * desrt installs debugging symbols to discover who RAOF's old nemesis is
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-02-24
 * desrt is presently feeling borderline overdosed on coffee
<desrt> wheeeee
<RAOF> Huh.
<RAOF> So, I know what the problem is.
<RAOF> The problem is, I\ don't see how 0ubuntu3 worked :)
<Sweetshark> anyone here able to tickle https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/1:3.5.0-1ubuntu3 builds out of depwait?
<Sweetshark> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lucene2/+bug/938708 <- the lucene dep should be there now.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 938708 in lucene2 "[MIR] lucene2" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<chrisccoulson> g'ah, what has happened to my keyboard shortcuts??? :(
<chrisccoulson> ctrl+alt+everything seems to be broken
<chrisccoulson> oh, switching workspaces has been hardcoded to a new combination
<bryceh> chrisccoulson, ??
<chrisccoulson> bryceh, switching workspaces has been moved from ctrl+alt to super+shift
<chrisccoulson> i could hit ctrl_alt nicely with my index finger + little finger
<chrisccoulson> but the new combination is too close together for me to be able to do that comfortably
<bryceh> yeah
<chrisccoulson> that's going to take some serious readjustment :(
<bryceh> bet that's not going to be a popular change
<chrisccoulson> probably not
<bryceh> chrisccoulson, you can still remap the key combo in settings though, right?
<Sweetshark> yikes, my fluxbox trained brain will never adopt.
<chrisccoulson> bryceh, not according to the unity changelog entry
<chrisccoulson> "hardcode the new default value for switching between workspaces"
<RAOF> Oooh, ow.
<lifeless> !
<dupondje> hardcoded things are always bad :)
<chrisccoulson> bryceh, oh, you can still change it
<chrisccoulson> and i've just remapped it back again
<chrisccoulson> phew :)
<bryceh> hah
<smspillaz> chrisccoulson: its not hardcoded
<chrisccoulson> smspillaz, it seems that the changelog entry is confusing ;)
<chrisccoulson> any idea why the bindings were changed?
<smspillaz> chrisccoulson: the default value was just changed and we shipped a settings upgrade file to change the existing setting to super-shift
<smspillaz> chrisccoulson: design
<Sweetshark> chrisccoulson: isnt it 1am at your place? what are you doing here still? ;)
<chrisccoulson> it's got to be the worst possible combination of modifiers. diagonally positioned and closer together :/
<chrisccoulson> Sweetshark, yeah, it's nearly 1am here
<thumper> ah... whut?
 * thumper uses ctrl+alt lots for workspace shifting
<lifeless> not anymore
<chrisccoulson> thumper, ditto. but it's now super+shift
<thumper> who thought that was a good idea?
<chrisccoulson> i've no idea :/
<thumper> what I heard was it would be additional
<thumper> and advertised
<thumper> but wouldn't stop the old one working
<RAOF> Dear coffee.  Why aren't you here?
<chrisccoulson> RAOF, oh, please don't talk about coffee. i really want some now, but putting a brew on at 1am probably wouldn't be the greatest idea for me ;)
<Sarvatt> chrisccoulson: 8pm here but my thoughts exactly
<chrisccoulson> what i need is beer to counter the effects of the caffeine
<chrisccoulson> oh
<chrisccoulson> i still have a bit of scotch left
<chrisccoulson> that might work :)
<RAOF> :)
<Sweetshark> chrisccoulson: what kind of scotch?
<RAOF> Aaah, espresso machine.  You are the finest of presents.
<chrisccoulson> Sweetshark, https://shop.glenfiddich.com/products/Glenfiddich-Rich-Oak.html
<Sweetshark> chrisccoulson: nice one!
 * Sweetshark pours in a http://www.laphroaig.com/
<strycore> hi
<strycore> I see I've come to the right place
<strycore> I was searching some info about the change of keyboard shortcut for desktop switching
<strycore> Is there a thread in a mailing list or a bug in Launchpad explaing why it was changed ? (I couldn't find any)
<bryceh> strycore, we're as mystified as you, but seems to be a Design team decision
<strycore> weird... of course it can easily be changed back to the normal shortcuts, but if someone made that change, they must have had a reason to think it was better
<jbicha> I'm guessing it's to use the Super key as the basis for more Unity shortcuts
<jbicha> you could open a bug and hopefully get an explanation when Design closes the bug ;)
<strycore> well, there is an actual bug to report, now I get a Keyboard Shortcuts help screen while I'm switching desktops, mixing the <super> long press with desktop switching doesn't work
<strycore> bug reported, (#940007). I guess I'll go script the keybindings back to their old value, changing them back on every machine with ccsm would be so tedious.
<bryceh> strycore, hey I'd be interested in that script
<strycore> bryceh, there you go : https://github.com/strycore/scripts/blob/master/fix-workspace-switcher
<bryceh> strycore, thanks!
<desrt> RAOF: how goes?
<RAOF> desrt: Sidetracked by mesa.
<desrt> mesa is tricky like that
<RAOF> desrt: I'm pretty sure I can ~1 line patch it to make it work.
<desrt> RAOF: i've also been seeing weird issues lately with modifiers (particular alt) behaving badly
<RAOF> Under shell?
<desrt> i've seen both:
<desrt>  - gnome-terminal stops processing alt (so alt+2, alt+3, etc in irssi stops working)
<desrt>  - (and now) shell stops processing alt+ctrl+(up down) so that pressing these gives 'A' or 'B' in irssi
<desrt> (ie: the vt100 escapes for the direction)
<desrt> not sure if it's a server problem or something else
<desrt> and it's been happening randomly for a while
<desrt> hum.  odd.  restarting X entirely just failed to fix it.
 * desrt tries a reboot...
<desrt> huh.  that doesn't work either.  fascinating.
<strycore> desrt, the keyboard shortcut have changed
<desrt> oh.
<desrt> so they have.
<desrt> that's pretty random.
<strycore> yes totally
<desrt> well, the other half of the bug was still happening :)
<desrt> (although not now)
<RAOF> desrt: Again, this is in shell?
<desrt> yes
<desrt> and i'm no longer 100% sure that it doesn't go away by restarting shell
<desrt> (for the other issue)
<desrt> so it could very easily be a shell bug
<RAOF> Yeah.  It's entirely within shell's capabilities to make that break.
<jbicha> desrt: which shell version?
<desrt> jbicha: whatever is in precise right now
<desrt> 3.2.2?
<desrt> RAOF: i don't really understand how
<desrt> RAOF: although i can imagine it's possible...
<desrt> if i press alt+2 then i can understand the shell could possibly intercept that
<desrt> but i'd assume it's an all-or-none sort of deal
<desrt> and to have it modify it to be just-plain-old-2 and deliver that to the app seems odd
<desrt> in any case, i haven't seen it in a week or so so it might be fixed
<desrt> i'll do some deeper digging if i see it pop up again
<RAOF> desrt: It could grab on alt, get the event, decide that it didn't really need it and put the event back in the queue, but accidentally drop the modifier.
<RAOF> I don't know if it actually *does* that, but it could.
<micahg> RAOF: can you look at or get someone to look at Bug #770283
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 770283 in fglrx-installer "[fglrx]title bar does not update on non-maximized windows" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/770283
<micahg> request from #ubuntu+1
<RAOF> Oh, man.
<RAOF> That's terrible.
<desrt> RAOF: afaik, passive grabs are an accept-or-reject affair
<desrt> there is no 'putting back in the queue'
<RAOF> This is possible; I've not got my head around the full panoply of passive/active grab behaviours, and how they're usedb.
<TheMuso> grrr stupid shortcut changes. :S
<desrt> TheMuso: srsly.
<lifeless> RAOF: oh great, so you can fix my touchpad getting stuck with mouse1 down until I shif the app to a different workspace and dance in a circle?
<desrt> does anyone know who/why?
<RAOF> lifeless: That's probably the drag-lock behaviour :).  Shout at cnd; he's after feedback on it :)
<TheMuso> c
<strycore> wait , that a "behavior" and not a bug ?
<TheMuso> Sooooo. Every time I use *cough* super + shift plus arrows to change workspace, the dash comes up... :S
<RAOF> micahg: That looks like Sam's already looked at it and come to the same conclusion that I did.  I guess that needs to be forwarded to fglrx.
<strycore> i thought my touchpad was going crazy or something
<lifeless> strycore: ++
<lifeless> AFAICT something is batshit insane
<lifeless> can't break out of it in any reasonable fashion
<RAOF> lifeless: You should be able to break out of it by tapping on the touchpad in the same app that you started in.
<lifeless> RAOF: nup
<micahg> RAOF: so, can you do that or is that someone else
<RAOF> I think this has actually been turned off in today's synaptics upload, too, so a simple update + server restart might fix it for you :)
<TheMuso> c
<lifeless> RAOF: I find that the only reliable way is ctrl-alt-shift right, ctrl-alt left, alt-tab, click
<RAOF> micahg: I'll forward it to Alberto.
<TheMuso> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<jbicha> lifeless: my touchpad problem gets reset magically if I don't touch it for like 5 seconds
<lifeless> jbicha: I'll try that next time
<strycore> yes, it seems to have been removed, I can't do it anymore (which is a good thing)
<lifeless> jbicha: that worked!
<lifeless> so, \o/
<lifeless> (guess you hadn't ever waited -at all- while trying to fix it
<TheMuso> c
<lifeless> TheMuso: 'grrrrrrr' ?
<TheMuso> lifeless: The hud is still getting in my way, as well as the change of the workspace switcher keyboard shortcuts.
<TheMuso> Looks like I have to take time out and find the settings to restore sanity.
<lifeless> TheMuso: man icepick? :)
<TheMuso> heh
<jbicha> lifeless: it is a bit bizarre for a workaround
<pitti> Good morning
<robert_ancell> pitti, hey, how much dbus/gdbus do you know?  Can you think of anything that may cause https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=670722?
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 670722 in gdbus "Using gdbus to make a call, then forking and doing the same in the child process fails" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<pitti> robert_ancell: not at that level, I'm afraid :/
<pitti> robert_ancell: does fork() close the FDs properly? perhaps the dbus one stays open or so}
<robert_ancell> pitti, yeah, I'm thinking similar things, but I don't know a good way to debug it
<pitti> robert_ancell: does it work with clone() if you don't inherit FDs?
<pitti> robert_ancell: you could run it through strace -fvvs1024 -o /tmp/trace to find out whether the child process does a similar action to the bus than the parent one
<pitti> robert_ancell: so it works if you swap the make_call() and fork()?
<robert_ancell> pitti, i.e. do the make_call after the fork?  yes
<pitti> if so, then concurrency doesn't sound like the problem, but some global state that the gdbus call sets up
<robert_ancell> yes, I also tried making the dbus connection using the bus address separately as it is a singleton, but no luck there
<robert_ancell> I'll try clone
<broder> robert_ancell: what happens if you g_dbus_connection_close_sync in the child, then do g_bus_get_sync?
<broder> (and does that screw up the parent's connection?)
<robert_ancell> broder, do a get/close/get?
<broder> robert_ancell: yeah
<robert_ancell> broder, yeah, that closes it for the parent
<didrocks> good morning
<robert_ancell> must be shared
<RAOF> Hey didrocks!
<didrocks> RAOF: how are you? :)
<RAOF> I'm wiring up the autofoo for some tests.
<RAOF> You can therefore probably guess ;)
<didrocks> RAOF: ahah, come on, it's Friday evening for you, you don't have to make such pain to yourself :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: FYI, moving https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-p-thunderbird-enhancements to Q
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<pitti> didrocks: I moved https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-p-one-conf to Q; it's not realistic any more for b1 IMHO
 * pitti hugs didrocks
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti
<didrocks> pitti: hum, I already postponed what I can postpone, IIRC, there was just a "discuss with…" remaining for me, isn't it?
<pitti> didrocks: and lots of blocked items, too
<didrocks> pitti: right, on other teams :/
<pitti> didrocks: well, it doesn't mean that you are forbidden to discuss that point now :)
<didrocks> pitti: I'm thinking that as OneConf doesn't really get any traction, I'll maybe propose removing it next cycle
<pitti> but I'll stop harassing you about the BP's progress, and we can better focus on the stuff that we need to get done for precise
<didrocks> yeah :)
<pitti> didrocks, RAOF: "drop check-gl-texture-size from gnome-session startup and add the new compiz plugin for it on upgrade"
<pitti> do we still have this? ISTR that a newer compiz should make this unnecessary?
<didrocks> pitti: so, it's complicated and I need dx and RAOF discussing together I guess
<didrocks> pitti: some part of dx tells "it just need a new plugin to activate on upgrade"
<didrocks> other part is telling "that won't fix anything"
<RAOF> That part of DX is lying.
<didrocks> so I need to put them in a room, and discussing :)
<didrocks> RAOF: which one? ;)
<RAOF> The "just enable copy_to_texture" side.
<didrocks> ah, so yeah, the 1st one :)
<RAOF> Because Unity is all about FBOs, and they're not covered by copy to texture.
<didrocks> that's why, I need to have a clear answer, I dont want to enable a new plugin for anything  :p
<didrocks> nothing*
<RAOF> So *compiz* will work if we enable copy to texture, but *unity* won't.
<pitti> well, it seems unity boot speed is a lost cause anyway
<RAOF> Also known as: not very useful for us!
<didrocks> pitti: I'm trying to get some data, should have them next week
<pitti> cheers
<didrocks> pitti: I wanted for the new compiz to land
<didrocks> waited*
<didrocks> RAOF: agreed
<pitti> RAOF: libraw/dcraw conversion to lcms2, is that still realistic? (bug 885324)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 885324 in libkdcraw "Completely replace lcms1 by lcms2 in Ubuntu" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/885324
<didrocks> RAOF: so, we need, you, jay, sam and david discussing, do you want a meeting?
<didrocks> RAOF: or I can set up a mail thread
<pitti> RAOF: err, libraw is done, I mean dcraw
<pitti> RAOF: ... which is in universe and thus not very interesting, nevermind
<didrocks> pitti: just to sum up, basically, as the new plugin won't fix anything, we will still need the check-gl-texture-size script
<pitti> didrocks: ok; so I guess this should be BLOCKED?
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, that would make sense
<didrocks> RAOF: oh, thinking about it, check-gl-texture-size can be run as part of the nux checker? (and thus, be run in lightdm if no autologin)
<didrocks> to fallback to unity-2d
<RAOF> didrocks: No, that doesn't work, because lightdm is not necessarily running at the same resolution as the user's session.
<RAOF> Indeed, in the cases where check-gl-texture-size applies, it almost certainly *isn't* running at the same resolution, because we default to clone for lightdm.
<didrocks> RAOF: you're right, ok, we can't win some time here :(
<pitti> Sweetshark: I sorted out most of the new LibO promotions this morning, but some libs need work
<pitti> Sweetshark: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches.svg is a rather interesting graph to look at right now :)
<pitti> Sweetshark: can you work on libexttextcat (drop automake1.7) and libloader (drop the recommends) today?
<pitti> Sweetshark: libjcommon-java is in main now, it's just due to a germinate problem that it's still shown there, so nevermind that one
<didrocks> waow, not so much cry on the keybings change for switching ws on bug reports, good surprise :)
<rickspencer3> hey pitti looks like the armhf archive is getting a bit cleaned up, nice!
<pitti> Sweetshark: oh, and we need a libapache-poi-java MIR
<pitti> rickspencer3: heh, indeed! from 801 yesterday to about 10 today is much progress :)
<tkamppeter> pitti, hi
<pitti> hello tkamppeter
<tkamppeter> pitti, you have answered to some cups-update-error bugs ands CUPS crashed. It is due to bug 911436.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 911436 in p11-kit "https crashed with SIGSEGV in lookup_or_create_bucket()" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/911436
<pitti> tkamppeter: oh, I see; thanks! can you please duplicate it then?
<tkamppeter> pitti, most of these duplicates are CUPS crashers.
<tkamppeter> pitti, will do. I hope that this bug will get fixed in Precise. I get around 5 new bug reports a day due to this bug.
<tkamppeter> pitti, there seems also to be a problem with Apport. If the maintainer scripts of a package cause something to crash, there is only a package bug report, no crash bug report with the backtrace.
<pitti> tkamppeter: I think there's _also_ a crash report
<tkamppeter> pitti, then users see only the package failure and ignore the crash report.
<pitti> tkamppeter: no, but due to our client-side duplicate detection they won't be reported again
<tkamppeter> pitti, I get only the package failure bug reports.
<tkamppeter> pitti, so the crash reports are caught by bug 911436? This bug has 156 me-too's. Are they generated by tghe crash reports it caught?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 911436 in p11-kit "https crashed with SIGSEGV in lookup_or_create_bucket()" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/911436
<pitti> tkamppeter: ideally they'd be caught client-side, but some duplicates still get through
<Sweetshark> moin!
<pitti> moin Sweetshark!
<tkamppeter> pitti, only these package bugs do not get caught. Is there no automatic duplicate detection for package bugs?
<pitti> tkamppeter: no, unfortunately not; it's not that easy to automatically pick up the real error from the apt output
<pitti> e. g. bluez-cups failed, but that was due to cups, and that was due to the crash
<micahg> if there is a pattern, you can write a bug pattern for it
<pitti> we have a lot of causes like that; it usually needs some human brain to untangle
<pitti> Sweetshark: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches.svg is updated now, but for some reason it's still missing the libapache-poi-java package
<pitti> perhaps it gets confused due to having such a large graph
<pitti> Sweetshark: so I'd suggest to fix libloader first to build without all the maven/universe stuff, then it should clear up quite a bit
 * Sweetshark gets lots in the forest.
<pitti> Sweetshark: just look at libloader and libreoffice
<pitti> Sweetshark: probably best if you download the source, and run check-mir; it'll tell you the missing b-deps
<tkamppeter> pitti, so make them fixing bug 911436.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 911436 in p11-kit "https crashed with SIGSEGV in lookup_or_create_bucket()" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/911436
<rickspencer3> dang, my workspace switching keybinding are gone?
<didrocks> rickspencer3: it's now Super + Shift + arrows
<pitti> hah!
<pitti> didrocks: you knew this was coming :)
<rickspencer3> ok, so that seems unnecessary
<rickspencer3> whatever
<didrocks> pitti: oh yeah, I think the whole day will be to answer people not reading my detailed changlog :)
<didrocks> changelog*
<rickspencer3> didrocks, well, in my defense, it seems like a bug
<pitti> didrocks: better keep the link ready for constant pasting :)
<rickspencer3> hehe
<didrocks> rickspencer3: press SUPER and keep it pressed, it should tell you the shortcuts :)
<rickspencer3> I'm not going to ask what inspired such an improvement
<didrocks> and https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1jqeKtIJwqLtl58Wk_fqjr9Rrgxn9zsouCYOo-cZsLSE/edit
<pitti> also, super+shift+something else requires higher piano skills in your hands on my keyboard
<rickspencer3> didrocks, well, I am on a netbook
<didrocks> rickspencer3: ahah, yeah, with the design decision to not show it on netbook :)
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, it's been 3 days here and I'm still not get used to it
<didrocks> pitti: and I play church organ for 10 years, so I guess my fingers are agile :)
<didrocks> had played*
<chrisccoulson> good morning desktop team
<didrocks> pitti: on the bright side, I find that super + arrows to maximize/restore/half maximized left or right is nice
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi didrocks, how are you?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I'm fine, thanks!
<chrisccoulson> yay, https://hg.mozilla.org/integration/mozilla-inbound/rev/62c8bf0d48bb \o/
<chrisccoulson> nice little power saving in thunderbird
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: great! :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: btw, are you going to remove indexing by default on emails?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: it made my life way better
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<didrocks> on both netbook and laptop
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, no, that's a fairly core feature of thunderbird. how come?
<chrisccoulson> things like conversations depend on that ;)
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: argh :p
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: ok, that would be nice if it doesn't make my laptop dying then ;)
<Sweetshark> didrocks: hey, wheres my workspace switch?
<Sweetshark> didrocks: j/k
 * didrocks starts making a weechat keybinding for a generic answer :p
<didrocks> hey Sweetshark, how are you?
<Sweetshark> hmmm, interesting the UDS sponsoring page seems to be deadset on DDoSing itself on openid-login.
<Sweetshark> didrocks: mostly fine, a bit scared of the MIR fallout.
<didrocks> fallout?
<didrocks> Sweetshark: confirming here
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, do you know why the switch-workspace shortcuts were changed btw?
<chrisccoulson> i had to change them back last night ;)
<chrisccoulson> oh, i see you've already discussed that this morning
<didrocks> :-)
<didrocks> :-)
<didrocks> :-)
<chrisccoulson> lol
 * didrocks will take some caffein free tea, will be a longgggggggggg day :)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, that's probably my most used keybinding, and super+shift are too close together for me to use comfortably
<chrisccoulson> in addition to shift not being on the bottom edge of the keyboard.......
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: it's the last day I try to get accustomed to it, if after 3 days, I can't, I'll as well change in g-c-c (that perfectly work for all keybindings now \o/)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: the design idea is to use "Super" as a pivot between Shift and Alt
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I don't buy it…
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, oh, i changed it back after 30 minutes
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: yeah, seems I like pain :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i don't buy it either. i think that shift + super is probably the worse possible modifier combination
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure if that's true on all layouts
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I think the layout is mostly the same for those keys independent of the keyboard
<chrisccoulson> ctrl+shift would even have been better. at least those are on the same edge :)
<pitti> for me ctrl+alt are next to each other; super and shift are both far away from ctrl/alt
<pitti> but I realize I'm a special case here
<pitti> but I still question the value of breaking keybindings which went into people's muscle memory for years
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, super+shift are diagonal to each other here, and spaced too close for me to hit comfortably
<chrisccoulson> perhaps that is just a muscle memory issue though
<chrisccoulson> but not being on the same edge kinda sucks
<pitti> in the end I really want vim keys, I guess
<pitti> "g4" to go to desktop #4, or "gk" to go up
<pitti> there will always be people for which three-key chords are uncomfortable or impossible to use
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i guess so
<pitti> and unfortunately the ws switcher in the launcher is rather useless
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it is. which is why this combination is probably the one i use the most :)
<pitti> it should just switch desktops when you click on the one you want, not just zoom out
<didrocks> pitti: and it's work in progress, soon, it will be 4 clicks to switch between ws
<pitti> didrocks: you are kidding, right?
<didrocks> (it's the initial plan from the beginning, just never was implemented)
<didrocks> pitti: oh, I'm not
<pitti> so after adding useless stuff to the launcher, breaking FFM, breaking the launcher's hiding behaviour, breaking people's muscle memory and already breaking WS switching with the mouse enough this will be the next big thigng?
<pitti> Design team, pretty please stop the madness!
<chrisccoulson> +1000 :-)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, even with the WS switcher today, it is 3 clicks to change workspaces. how do they plan to add another click in there?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: the first view will be a zoom out of the current ws with all the windows on it exposed
<pitti> plus a two second pause for the launcher to reveal, plus moving your mouse to the other screen end to select the area
<didrocks> then, you click behind to have the actual view
<didrocks> current*
<pitti> chrisccoulson, didrocks: also, I have to double-click to select the ws; single-click does nothing but flash a bit
<didrocks> pitti: you mean, in ws view mode?
<pitti> yes
<didrocks> pitti: that only "select" the ws
<didrocks> which is useless
<didrocks> but wanted for now
<pitti> well, it's already useless, it doesn't matter
<pitti> it should just switch right when I click in the launcher
<pitti> as GNOME and every other desktop does
<didrocks> pitti: I can't say anything else that it was discussed for hours?
<pitti> I have the feeling they are trying really hard to make people stop using multiple ws because they hate it
<pitti> didrocks: I'd rant to JohnLea, but he's not online
 * pitti hugs didrocks, sorry
 * chrisccoulson hugs didrocks too
 * didrocks hugs pitti and chrisccoulson too :)
<didrocks> pitti: on ws, let me show you a bug, one sec
<didrocks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-design/+bug/868423
<didrocks> pitti: ^
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 868423 in ayatana-design "Launcher - Workspace switcher should not be in the Launcher by default" [Critical,Fix committed]
 * pitti sighs
<didrocks> see the comments, I try to push that back hard
<seb128> hey
<didrocks> salut seb128, ça va? :)
<seb128> sorry Im late today
<seb128> didrocks, lut ca va
<seb128> with an english keyboard layout
<seb128> trying to figure why
<didrocks> just to be clear: IT'S NOT RELATED TO NEW COMPIZ KEYBINDINGS /!\
<didrocks> :)
<seb128> wtf? well setxkbmap fixed it, the indicator wouldn't work
<seb128> didrocks, your new keybinding as well, wtf
<chrisccoulson> heh
<seb128> the "go to ws <n>" I set are not working today
<didrocks> seb128: :p
<chrisccoulson> we've just been talking about those ;)
<didrocks> seb128: hum?
<seb128> those are not in the default set and should be let alone
<didrocks> seb128: that shouldn't have set
<didrocks> seb128: I didn't change any of them, you didn't --reset?
<seb128> I might have --reset one day since I've my account
<seb128> but not today
<seb128> they are still listed in g-c-c they just don't work
<pitti> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-design/+bug/868423/comments/13
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 868423 in ayatana-design "Launcher - Workspace switcher should not be in the Launcher by default" [Critical,Fix committed]
<didrocks> seb128: on the machine I tried for the upgrade, they are still here and working
<pitti> hey seb128
<didrocks> seb128: what keybinding are you using?
<seb128> didrocks, alt-& alt-é alt-"
<seb128> didrocks, i.e alt and the number on the french keyboard
<seb128> pitti, hey pitti
<seb128> wtf
<didrocks> seb128: working here
<didrocks> alt-& alt-é alt-"
<seb128> if I press alt in the keybinding editor it sends me to the next workspace
<didrocks> seb128: can't it be related to your keyboard issue?
<seb128> like I edit and want to type alt-& when I press alt I'm changed ws
<seb128> didrocks, I fixed my keymap, could be, but I restarted my session like 5 times to make sure I didn't hit a race or anything before starting IRC because those were not working
<seb128> well if that's only me don't bother for now, I will figure it out
<pitti> didrocks: how much effort would it be to distro-patch the ws switcher keybindings back to ctrl+alt?
<didrocks> seb128: hum, weird, you should have another keybinding conflict maybe?
<seb128> I'm puzzled that pressing alt when in edit mode send me to ws2 though
<didrocks> pitti: well, not a lot, updating metacity and compiz, uploading a new unity but I would rather that we discuss with design first
<pitti> didrocks: just OOI; it's not just a schema change in metacity?
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, didn't see any other report about it until now
<seb128> but the edit is still active since if I keep alt and press & it displays me a warning that the keybinding is already assigned to go to ws1
<didrocks> pitti: no, we need to change that in metacity and compiz, otherwise, compiz is puzzled, can't match the right keys
<didrocks> pitti: and unity has some hardcoded values…
<pitti> didrocks: so if I change them in g-c-c, it writes the values to metacity's AND unity's settings?
<didrocks> pitti: metacity and compiz, yeah
<didrocks> pitti: but if you press super
<didrocks> you will still see "Super + Shift + arrows"
<didrocks> because it's hardcoded
 * didrocks opened a bug about it
<didrocks> seb128: tried on my second machine I did the update, don't have the issue as well :/
<didrocks> pitti: I would say, we can keep it for beta1, ask people to comment on a bug report about this issue
<didrocks> pitti: and see how much feedback we get
<seb128> didrocks, it's the most bizarre thing ever, this alt in the keybinding editor changing ws
<seb128> didrocks, pitti: what's the issue with ctrl-alt? what does ctrl-alt do?
<didrocks> seb128: we are discussing about the keybinding switching ws change
<didrocks> so it's rather "what it doesn't do anymore" :)
<pitti> seb128: ctrl+alt+cursor I mean
<pitti> seb128: instead of pointlessly breaking years old muscle memory for everyoen
<seb128> you want to revert it? why?
<Sweetshark> rickspencer3: please, please do! ;P
<pitti> didrocks: yes, agreed
<pitti> seb128: you seriously like this?
<Sweetshark> rickspencer3: ups. I was way back in the backlog.
<seb128> pitti, I don't care much, I don't agree on "we can't change behaviour or default because of muscle memory from old geek users"
<seb128> I don't like that configs change on upgrade though
<seb128> pitti, it's only a config, it's easy to tweak
<pitti> keybindings are not geek
<seb128> it's like the default launcher hidding or not
<pitti> seb128: there is no other way to change keybindings
<pitti> at least no sensible one
<pitti> seb128: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-design/+bug/868423/comments/13  IMNSHO
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 868423 in ayatana-design "Launcher - Workspace switcher should not be in the Launcher by default" [Critical,Fix committed]
<seb128> pitti, well I've just no strong opinion, I think it's reasonable to be able to do changes like that if we think the new default are better
<seb128> it's not like it was hard to put it back to the old values
<seb128> we somewhat have too much resistance to change imho (which is normal, not discussing that)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, the issue is that the new values aren't really any better, at least not on my keyboard :(
<chrisccoulson> ctrl+alt are on the same edge and spaced a sensible distance apart
<chrisccoulson> super+shift are diagonal to each other, too close together and not on the same edge
<chrisccoulson> it's more difficult to hit them ;)
<seb128> on the other side I didn't understand the point of that specific change
<seb128> chrisccoulson, right, agreed on that
<seb128> but cf the discussion about the launcher being hidden or not the other day
<seb128> I think we are quite resistant to any behaviour or default change ;-)
<seb128> I tend to agree that the keybinding change is stupid though
<seb128> I though they wanted to do super-arrows
<seb128> i.e without shift
<didrocks> no super + arrows are used to maximize/restore/semi maximize left or right
<rickspencer3> Sweetshark, pitti, seb128 that email from nick about adding application tests was interesting
<seb128> didrocks, ok, I got my keys working back, unity was in a f*** state
 * rickspencer3 tries to change subject
<seb128> didrocks, alt-f2 was not working either, it was opening and closing the dash
<seb128> unity --reset fixed it all
<didrocks> seb128: weird weird weird
<seb128> rickspencer3, where is that email?
<didrocks> seb128: you probably got some conflict on upgrading yeah
<seb128> rickspencer3, oh, desktop list, reading
<seb128> rickspencer3, sorry I was late today and then fighting compiz :p
<chrisccoulson> pitti, i didn't get around to uploading tbird without the hyphenation patterns last night, as i hit an upgrade bug with the new version (https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=730072) :(
<ubot2`> Mozilla bug 730072 in Toolbars and Tabs "Quick Filter Toggle is gone (or doesn't move from tabbar toolbar) on upgrade to TB 11 with Enigmail and/or Lightning installed" [Normal,New: ]
<seb128> rickspencer3, yeah, I'm unsure about that, I helped didrocks once to review a bit of the unity-checkbox testing and it rather convinced me it was a non working approch
<rickspencer3> seb128, that's a bit harsh
<rickspencer3> I think they got lots of good results
<seb128> rickspencer3, sorry but I was about to say what, and that's my personal view, no offense to the work from others
<rickspencer3> I think we should have a set of nice manual tests so people can ensure that applications are working properly
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I discussed with skaet, pre-approved for landing this today still
<seb128> I spent like 1.5 hour to read 15% of a 1500 lines of feedback were 90% was "noise", ie random comment or known issue, or same stuff said several times in different way
<pitti> chrisccoulson: as we really need the space
<chrisccoulson> pitti - cool, thanks
<seb128> rickspencer3, it's very long and tedious work and I didn't feel the feedback I got from it was bringing infos over the bug reports we have
<seb128> rickspencer3, and I find parsing coming bug email and looking at bug list easier than spending 5 hours reviewing the checkbox tests
<rickspencer3> seb128, it shouldn't take 5 hours
<seb128> rickspencer3, but maybe have 1 person having to read 1500 lines of checkbox tests is not the way to go
<rickspencer3> that's not because of checkbox if it does
<didrocks> that's true that reading comments is tedious
<seb128> rickspencer3, oh, I didn't say it was "because of checkbox"
<seb128> rickspencer3, I just find the launchpad bugs providing the infos I need in an easier to digest way
<didrocks> ok, so it seems people are just complaining, requiring things, but don't offer any solution…
<pitti> yay http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing/precise_probs.html
<seb128> rickspencer3, but by all mean don't take it as an issue with checkbox, it's first not one, and second I say I'm not fit to deal with hours or comments reading, it just doesn't work with me
<seb128> but I'm sure it's very useful for others
<Sweetshark> rickspencer3: hmm, indeed. forwarding to libreoffice-qa!
<Sweetshark> pitti: voikko is in the works in debian (so should only be a sync), report-builder is in ubuntu3.
<Sweetshark> pitti: libexttextcat build fine with automake instead of automake1.7. Indeed that is how we build it inside of LibreOffice, Iguess.
<pitti> Sweetshark: I uplaoded ubuntu3 yesterday, but it needs those package fixes
<pitti> didrocks: hm, alt+f5 stopped working, was that changed as well?
<pitti> (to un-maximize a window))
<didrocks> pitti: for restoring?
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, it's Super + Down
<pitti> alt+f10 still works
<pitti> oh c'mon
<pitti> this is ridiculous
<pitti> this is ridiculous
<pitti> super+down for unmaximizing, alt+f10 for maximizing?
<didrocks> pitti: alt + f10 shouldn't work as well
<didrocks> pitti: but you probably change a keybinding here as well
<pitti> well, alt+f10 is the default
<pitti> or had been
<didrocks> alt + f10 shows the first menu
 * pitti restores
<didrocks> and Super + up maximize
<pitti> didrocks: hm, I checked guest session -- alt+f10 doesn't do anything, F10 still opens the menu
<pitti> but if that change is made, I'll applaud
<pitti> as F10 is used in quite a few programs
<didrocks> pitti: oh sorry, I committed the alt + f10 change to unity trunk
<didrocks> pitti: didn't backport it
<pitti> didrocks: ah, ok; so not a bug there
<pitti> didrocks: thanks for checking
 * didrocks is starting to get lost with all those changes in different components :)
<pitti> not only you, I tell ya
<seb128> pitti, do you r-t this time? i.e can I ask you question about thing I want to get in beta or should I ask Riddell or #ubuntu-release rather?
<pitti> seb128: approvals can be done by any RT member; Riddell is driving beta-1
<seb128> pitti, I'm pondering trying to get a gtk2 without the resize grip in today (i.e turning the api to a nop)
<seb128> it was an ubuntu patch from the start, gtk2 app writter didn't consider it since it was not in gtk2 and it breaks some stuff like libreoffice
<pitti> seb128: sounds ok to me
<seb128> design decided to drop those grips from our theme this cycle for gtk3 and asked that we drop them from gtk2 as well
<seb128> pitti, ok, good, thanks
<pitti> seb128: oh, no more grips in GTK3 apps either?
<pitti> back to "find the one pixel to resize your window"?
<didrocks> on unity-2d, I guess, unity-3d as compiz handling invisible border
<didrocks> has*
<seb128> pitti, compiz has those "invisble borders" as didrocks says
<seb128> pitti, you can grab like on 5 pixels from the border
<seb128> you don't need to aim on the line
<pitti> but in unity-2d?
<seb128> pitti, well sabdfl told me to drop those, I'm doing it
<seb128> it's redudant in 3d
<seb128> I guess 2d will have to get invisible borders or something as well
<seb128> I guess the focus is 3d
<seb128> pitti, in gtk3 they are set on or off by the theming
<seb128> pitti, so it might be possible to hack the theme for 2d
<seb128> pitti, I'm just glad we can get ride of i.e bug #749986
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 749986 in gtk+2.0 "Resizing LO window from bottom right brings up pop-up and undesirable effects" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/749986
<pitti> *nod*
<seb128> pitti, it's a most hated bugs, libreoffice does weird stuff for rendering and doesn't like the gtk2 grip patch at all
<pitti> seb128: yes, I'm not too worried about the few gtk2 programs
<pitti> more about unity-2d and most gtk3 programs
<seb128> pitti, well, for gtk3 it's a theme thing, so let's deal with it when design comes with an uife for the theme update ;-)
<Sweetshark> pitti: meh, the lucene stuff is ugly. It seems to me like LO only does a partial build of lucene (it run contrib/analyzers/build.xml, not the main one). In theory, one could do the same withour package, in practice, that would likely each and every client of it. not an option. MIRing all the other stuff too: possible, but doesnt get me excited exactly (java is a dep-nightmare, and I dont know what that would even pull in then). So, I am inc
<Sweetshark> s/likely/likely break/
<pitti> Sweetshark: no, MIRing all the maven stuff is a no-go
<pitti> Sweetshark: your text was cut off after "So, I am inc"
<pitti> .. lined to ...?
<Sweetshark> inclinded to forget the lucene MIR and just use LibreOffices own partial copy.
<pitti> sounds fine
<pitti> Sweetshark: is libloader fixable, or should we revert to the internal copy for that, too?
<pitti> the recommends can ceratinly be dropped to suggests, but the build-deps would be harder
<Sweetshark> so I dont see we can easyly drop ehcache. but maybe we can get ehcache to not pull in maven.
 * Sweetshark has a look further down the chain.
<Sweetshark> meh. ehcache hasnt been in main since hardy. not looking good.
<pitti> no, earlier versions didn't need it
<pitti> ronoc: hey Conor, how are you?
<pitti> ronoc: in the sound indicator I only have a non-spinning spinner between the fwd/rev buttons; clicking it brings RB to the foreground
<pitti> ronoc: in the past I could use that button to pause/resume play
<pitti> ronoc: is that by design or a bug?
<Sweetshark> pitti: but without it, there is no reportbuilder. also not good.
<pitti> ronoc: for bringing RB into the foreground I could click on the "rhythmbox" menu entry
<ronoc> pitti, all good - have you rhythmbox plugins installed ?
<pitti> ronoc: yes, I have
<ronoc> pitti, i.e. is rhythmbox on dbus
<ronoc> is the mpris interface up ?
<pitti> oh, the plugin was disabled
<ronoc> i noticed the same thing two days ago
<ronoc> aha
<ronoc> this is need by default otherwise the indicator cannot drive the player
<pitti> ronoc: many thanks, that was it
<ronoc> over dbus
<ronoc> sweet
 * Sweetshark wonders if it is an option to not build reportbuilder in main and do a build with it in a ppa. It would be a pragmatic solution to this mess.
<Sweetshark> It still would mean, dropping reportbuilder from the libreoffice metapackage.
<pitti> and fix the transitional openoffice.org-reportbuilder one
<pitti> but yes, it's a possible fallback
 * pitti lunch &
<rye> can somebody check on their laptop - when decreasing brightness in "Brightness and Lock" control panel module, at 20% brightness is minimal and when going further down it is increasing instead
<rye> can't take a video of that because the camera is too smart to compensate for brightness change :-/
<rye> nm thinkpad_acpi calculates something incorrectly
<seb128> bah
<seb128> box frozen on xrandr changes
<seb128> then keybings all fucked up again
<desrt> x has been a pretty bumpy ride lately
<seb128> didrocks, I had to unity --reset, after restart alt was switching to ws2 again
<desrt> seb128: are those keybinding changes intentional?
<seb128> desrt, yes
<desrt> tf?
<seb128> desrt, design decision about the default keybindings, but there is no sane way to preserve your config if it's the stock one on update
<desrt> didn't we have some talk recently at a UDS about how pointlessly changing things each release is hurting our users?
<desrt> i say this because i'm one of our users...
<seb128> desrt, well those didn't change each release, they were never reviewed or defined by design
<desrt> i don't have a particular affection for one keystroke over another
<desrt> but i'd prefer it wasn't changing all the time
<seb128> desrt, we just inherited stuff make 15 years ago
<seb128> made
<desrt> seb128: s/by design/by canonical design/
<desrt> the result is still the same, from a user perspective: something that used to work isn't working anymore (plus, no obvious way to discover what happened)
<seb128> desrt, yeah, but you can use that argument to stay put for ever and avoid any change
<seb128> desrt, though I tend to agree the keybindings changes is pointless
<desrt> seb128: i only apply the argument to trivial changes that are undiscoverable
<desrt> well, that's not true
<desrt> i also apply it in our default app selection discussion
<desrt> but only as one factor out of many
<seb128> desrt, the keymaps summary you get on super is not that undiscoverable
<didrocks> seb128: that's really weird, not sure what happens TBH
<seb128> desrt, but then you hit "users don't read"
<desrt> seb128: talk to shaunm about that :)
<seb128> desrt, yeah, cf what I just wrote as well :p
<desrt> the good news is that the gnome documentation team seems to be switching from writing user docs (that we have a lot of and nobody reads) to developer docs (that we desperately need)
<m4n1sh> didrocks: ping. Reply when you got time
<didrocks> m4n1sh: replying to what? :)
<m4n1sh> I means when you are free then reply to my ping :)
<didrocks> m4n1sh: can be done now :)
<m4n1sh> just wanted to know the freeze process
<m4n1sh> bug fixes? which is the freeze for that?
<m4n1sh> final freeze?
<didrocks> m4n1sh: one sec, again OTP
<m4n1sh> sure
<didrocks> m4n1sh: yeah? ;)
<didrocks> so you have different freezes
<didrocks> you have release cycle freeze, which are feature freeze and ui freeze
<didrocks> m4n1sh: to see the definition, it's the link I pasted you yesterday
<didrocks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeatureFreeze
<didrocks> m4n1sh: for them, you can request exceptions: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess
<didrocks> m4n1sh: then, we have "freeze" for every goal (like now, precise is frozen for beta1), and we push only fixes that are relevant to push a nice beta1
<didrocks> m4n1sh: does it make sense?
<m4n1sh> didrocks: true :)
<m4n1sh> be my mentor :)
<didrocks> :)
<pitti> I'm off for some errands, back for the release meeting
<ogra_> didrocks, haha ... just got a mail from alf, apparently he got the patches down to:
<ogra_> compiz-core: 350 KB
<ogra_> compiz-plugins-main: 180 KB
<ogra_> :D
<ogra_> (i discussed it with kate and we agreed that it would only go in after beta)
<didrocks> ogra_: \o/
<didrocks> ogra_: he isn't using taz, isn't it? :p
<didrocks> gzip*
<ogra_> ah, i thought its the greek word for a harry potter magic potion :)
<didrocks> Bahah :)
<ogra_> i dont think he uses any compression there :)
<didrocks> so, applying the 2 patches on the armel build only, isn't it?
<didrocks> and they are reponsible for them :)
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> well, responsibility is shared ...
<didrocks> hum, how shared?
<ogra_> i said i'd take the blame for packaging bits
<ogra_> they are responsible for the code
<didrocks> yeah, make sense :)
<ogra_> in any case you shouldnt be bothered
<didrocks> I think I read something about applying some patch only on some arch with quilt
<ogra_> (yet ... once it is merged and with the new arm handling poluicy, -desktop will be responsible for all desktop arm bits soon)
<didrocks> new arm handling policy?
<ogra_> you dont read your mails, eh ?
<didrocks> well, once it's merged upstream no worry :)
<ogra_> ubuntu-arm is gone ... not existing anymore
<s9iper1> anybody knows how can i downgrade  back to empathy 3.3.4  from 3.3.5  ?
<didrocks> ogra_: I try to, but with all the ML, I maybe miss that one, which ML?
<ogra_> platform had a mail from victor
<didrocks> pitti: ah, I didn't get to the platform ML yet :)
<didrocks> oupss, ogra_ ^
<ogra_> heh
<didrocks> let me look
<ogra_> the plan is to treat arm like x86 and amd64 ... no special forces/special cases anymore for it
<ogra_> which means if you guys pull in a mono app, you have to make sure it runs on arm too
<didrocks> ogra_: ah, got it :)
<ogra_> (or fix LibO if it doesnt work on arm etc...)
<didrocks> ogra_: well, for "fixing", we will need hw :)
<didrocks> to run them
<pitti> ubuntu on your phone! *caugh*
<ogra_> yeah, so your manager should give you pandaboards :)
 * pitti really off now, bbl
<didrocks> ogra_: but ok, got it, but for the patch, as long as it's not merged upstream, the responsability are defined? :p
<ogra_> yeah, dont worry
<didrocks> ok ;)
<ogra_> and even after, feel free to contact me in the foundations team if there are arm issues ;)
<ogra_> its not like the arm team members vanished from the face of the earth ... we just got spread across all platform teams
<ogra_> (apart from desktop apparently)
<didrocks> so we are getting nobody in? weird
<ogra_> ask your manager :)
<om26er> hey kenvandine
<om26er> we have an empathy bug that seems specific to Ubuntu as no one upstream have seen it
<kenvandine> hey om26er
<om26er> kenvandine, good morning ;)
<om26er> bug 818975
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 818975 in empathy "Thumbnails for profile pictures appear fullsize in chat window until 'Preferences' opened" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/818975
<kenvandine> oh, that can't be ubuntu specific
<om26er> its something with dconf maybe
<kenvandine> it isn't really the thumbnail
<kenvandine> it isn't loading the theme
<kenvandine> we default to an adium theme
<kenvandine> so i bet we are more likely to hit it
<om26er> kenvandine, mind commenting on the upstream bug
<kenvandine> sure
<om26er> thx
<kenvandine> oh, unless it is maybe apparmor
<seb128> ok, I'm out for some errands as well
<seb128> bbl
<ritz> quick question, where (src package) does the shutdown menu come from in Unity ?
<dobey> the system indicator i would guess
<turbotax> anyone here?
<ritz> turbotax, hi ?
<ritz> dobey, thanks, indicator-session
<dobey> oh yes, session; that one
<turbotax> how u doing people
<turbotax> and my fellow brothers
<Sweetshark> pitti: the Libreoffice presentation templates we ship by default are really rather outdated and ugly. Whom would I assign a bug to coordinate updating them/making them nifty again?
<Sweetshark> woha! jockey crashed while installing virtualbox display drivers.
<pitti> Sweetshark: hm, add an ayatana-design task perhaps?
<turbotax> Anyone here knows about rfi scanner or smtp scanner or ssh root scanner?
<turbotax> ???
<turbotax> ?
<kenvandine> om26er, i just fixed bug 818975
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 818975 in ubuntu-artwork "Thumbnails for profile pictures appear fullsize in chat window until 'Preferences' opened" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/818975
<om26er> kenvandine, was that a bug in the theme?
<kenvandine> no
<kenvandine> our gsettings override
<kenvandine> sort of...
<kenvandine> at some point empathy introduced the need to set theme-variant as well
<kenvandine> without it, it fell back to classic
<turbotax> no one understand me here?
<kenvandine> turbotax, sorry, this is a development channel
<turbotax> ok
<kenvandine> turbotax, perhaps better to ask in #ubuntu
<turbotax> can anyone tell me where people scanning for rfi shell?
<kenvandine> pitti, the empathy 3.3.90 upload will take some time, it requires a new package (really a renamed one)
<kenvandine> farsight was renamed farstream, new upstream project
<kenvandine> but mostly the same code
<kenvandine> and it requires gnome-contacts
<pitti> kenvandine: ah, can you revert the clutter build dep?
<jbicha> isn't that only needed for empathy-call?
<jbicha> *that = clutter
<kenvandine> pitti, it doesn't add a new build dep
<kenvandine> not for clutter
<pitti> kenvandine: I diffed configure, and it looked like it
<kenvandine> humm
<kenvandine> i'll look
<kenvandine> according to the NEWS file it requires the same version it did before
<kenvandine> pitti, oh they did bump the clutter required version, but it is still lower than what we have in main
<pitti> kenvandine: ah, ok; some part of me thought clutter was in universe
<kenvandine> nope :)
<kenvandine> to keep clutter off the CD i split empathy-call into a separate package
<kenvandine> which is the only part that requires it
<kenvandine> i need to confirm that the old call interface still works if empathy-call isn't installed though :)
<kenvandine> the painful change is really the need for a new package :(
<kenvandine> i packaged it yesterday, i'll upload it today
<kenvandine> should be an easy mir, it is basically a rename from the old farsight package
<pitti> kenvandine: that doesn't need a formal mir
<kenvandine> cool
<pitti> kenvandine: ah, farsight vs. farstream? yeah, I noticed
<kenvandine> yeah
<dobey> maybe nintendo, ms, or rare sent a c&d letter to them :)
<kenvandine> hehe
<Sweetshark> pitti: filed as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-design/+bug/940405
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 940405 in libreoffice "LibreOffice presentation templates could use an update" [Wishlist,New]
<Riddell> nessita: not yet but I'll keep looking for problems :)
<nessita> Riddell: please :)
<dobey> is mvo gone already?
<Riddell> kenvandine: you have an upload in the queue?
<arand> Supplying x64 and x128 hicolor-theme icons should be enough to make the unity applauncher look ok right?
<arand> I was testing redeclipse via a liveCD before and the icon ended up mangled, could this be due to it being a liveCD or am I doing something wrong in packaging?
<kenvandine> Riddell, ubuntu-artwork
<kenvandine> fixed a bug setting the default adium theme in empathy
<cyphermox> seb128: question about   * debian/patches/lp829673_hide_nm-applet.patch:
<cyphermox> I'm seeing this is dropped, does that mean the other changes for the same checkbox in bluetooth and sound will also be dropped?
<seb128> cyphermox, will -> have been
<seb128> cyphermox, and yes
<cyphermox> cool
<Riddell> kenvandine: why is it important for beta 1?
<seb128> cyphermox, sorry for the time wasted adding the option
<seb128> cyphermox, but I guess the ui was not the most difficult bit
<cyphermox> I had basically designed the patch with consistency on that aspect, hence the question :)
<cyphermox> seb128: no, it wasn't
<seb128> cyphermox, design communication mismatches
<cyphermox> really no problem w/r/t dropping, it's a little surprising, but there *is* still the gconf key to deal with that
<cyphermox> and I'm clearly not the intended audience for such a feature :)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> cyphermox, well I think they decided that on desktop very few users need place in their panels
<seb128> cyphermox, I guess the option will be useful on other form factors
<cyphermox> makes sense
<cyphermox> which is what i've been saying all along on the relevant bug report to justify not adding the feature yet :D
<cyphermox> on the bright side this will drop by a little the gconf usage in g-c-c
<cyphermox> I'll make sure we aggressively transition nm-applet and NM away from any gconf if possible for next cycle, it should be easy enough to do
<kenvandine> Riddell, it fixes a really annoying regression and it is a simple fix
<kenvandine> particularly for the first login experience
<seb128> cyphermox, oh yeah, you will probably hear about me on that next cycle
<seb128> cyphermox, the gconf users are shrinking and you are in the remaining set
<seb128> cyphermox, I will probably do a push to drop it from the CD next cycle
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<seb128> kenvandine, sorry I just remembered that I told you I would look at farsight yesterday and totally forgot that
<seb128> kenvandine, do you still want me to have a look? where is it again? ;-)
<cyphermox> seb128: gconf> should be easy enough; there's only like, 5 or 6 keys in total. That's one of the things I was considering hacking on during UDS
<seb128> cyphermox, I'm surprised upstream didn't do it yet
<cyphermox> seb128: upstream largely moved to gnome-shell for network management now
<seb128> yeah, makes sense...
<kenvandine> seb128, lp:~ken-vandine/+junk/farstream
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<kenvandine> seb128, since the upstream project is really a rename from farsight should i include the old changelog?
<pitti> Laney, seb128: do we want to seed libproxy1-plugin-gsettings and libproxy1-plugin-networkmanager?
<seb128> kenvandine, I would keep the packaging just dch and change the name in the changelog for the new upload
<seb128> pitti, Laney: I've no clue about proxy and libproxy sorry
<seb128> kenvandine, ^ maybe have an idea
<seb128> I think gwibber was one of the libproxy users?
<kenvandine> not really
<kenvandine> it is still disabled in gwibber
<kenvandine> since it causes nasty crashes
<pitti> didrocks: do you know why unity-2d-launcher unity-2d-places want to go to universe now? (for some days already)
<pitti> didrocks: I think apt-get autoremove also killed it from my system
<kenvandine> pitti, i think those got renamed to unity-2d-shell
<didrocks> pitti: those are transitional packages
<didrocks> yeah, unity-2d-shell is the new hot stuff :)
<pitti> didrocks: ah, so we should seed them in precise to keep them in main for upgrades, and drop them in Q
<didrocks> pitti: indeed, can do
<seb128> pitti, btw I guess that now is too late to get a ffe mir for gnome-contacts and get it on the CD for beta right?
<pitti> seb128: did that become useful now?
<seb128> kenvandine, do you aim at landing the new empathy for beta btw? I guess no
<seb128> pitti, new empathy will depends on it to show contact details
<seb128> pitti, well "depends", it will pkgkit install it if needed and not there
<seb128> pitti, it's in GNOME for 2 cycles I guess it's somewhat working, so I didn't play with it much
<didrocks> pitti: I never did that btw for transitional packages, didn't think about the main -> only main upgrade
<pitti> seb128: I did play with it perhaps two months ago, and back then it didn't do anything the empathy contact list couldn't do as well
<kenvandine> seb128, doesn't have to be in for beta, but it might be nice to
<pitti> didrocks: I'll sort it out
<didrocks> so I have more than just that, some zg stuff, and such
<didrocks> pitti: just for my info, what seed should be used?
<didrocks> supported?
<kenvandine> pitti, they removed the duplicate functionality in empathy and rely on gnome-contacts now
 * didrocks sees transitional packages in supported
<pitti> didrocks: supported, at the bottom, "Transitional packages"
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, I'm doing that and catching up on others then
<didrocks> like netbook-launcher
<pitti> didrocks: ah, you want to?
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, I will keep that in my mind that way :)
<pitti> didrocks: I committed the old printer driver package names
<pitti> didrocks: so, all your's now
<didrocks> pitti: thanks :)
<pitti> I demoted the other bits from http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches.txt
<pitti> so after that it should be very short
<didrocks> netbook-launcher was still on the dvd seed, removing
<didrocks> at least, learning something this EOW ;) didn't think about main -> keeping only main migration
<pitti> didrocks: thanks, looks good
<didrocks> pitti: thanks for pointing it! :)
<pitti> good night everyone, have a nice weekend!
<didrocks> have a good week-end pitti!
<dobey> why is aptdaemon apparently not a) actaully updating the cache, and b) instlaling the packages it was told to install. meh
<hallyn> would this be the right place to ask for unity quick-launch tips?
<Laney> kenvandine: even the new version?
<kenvandine> Laney, yes
<Laney> pitti: seb128: I don't know how they should get out — I thought maybe as Recommends of those packages, but users should have them, yeah.
<Laney> weird. would be good to debug that.
<hallyn> i've got an icon i nlauncher for a script which does 'exec gnome-terminal -x (somecommand)'.  i want unity to bring up that window when i hit alt-N for that icon.
<hallyn> but it sees it as a gnome-termainl like others
<kenvandine> Laney, upstream has confirmed the bug and gave up on trying to fix it :/
<Laney> :(
<hallyn> hm, maybe -t would help me
<dobey> hallyn: in the .desktop file for that launcher, add StartupWMClass="yourmagiccommand"
<hallyn> dobey: thanks!
<dobey> without the quotes, and with the unique id
<hallyn> wait.
<hallyn> the command doesn't qhave to be precisely what's in /proc/$$/cmdline does it?
<dobey> oh that probably won't work though
<dobey> since the window will have the terminal's wmclass
<kenvandine> Laney, http://code.google.com/p/libproxy/issues/detail?id=146
<dobey> i'm not sure there's a way to set the wmclass for the terminal in that way
<hallyn> (looking ot see if wmctrl can help me)
<dobey> hallyn: also, gnome-terminal is a single process application, so you can't really have one terminal be "this app" and another terminal be just a terminal, in that sense
<hallyn> ah.  i see.
<hallyn> so maybe i'd have better luck with rxvt
<dobey> hallyn: you could, however, write a python script instead, which just embedded a vte widget in a GtkWindow, and ran your app inside it
<dobey> hallyn: or just use a different terminal
<dobey> but only for that app, as other terminals may have similar issues with single process and wmclass stuff
<hallyn> wmclass yeah, single process, at least i can pick a decent terminal that doesn't do that
<hallyn> thanks
 * kenvandine decides doing some lucid -> precise upgrade testing could be a fun way to spend the afternoon
<hallyn> (it's *so* tempting to go the python route.)
<rickspencer3> Sweetshark, fwiw, LO works for me again :)
<chrisccoulson> g'ah, i'm out of pepsi max
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, time for a stout then :)
<m4n1sh> didrocks: ping
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, before or after i upload kittyview? ;)
<didrocks> m4n1sh: yeah?
<kenvandine> after, to celebrate :)
<m4n1sh> didrocks: cando made more changes. https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-ilgbFR2iqRE/T0fQJref9YI/AAAAAAAAADs/nb_YRTu3vz4/s949/alm-new.png
<m4n1sh> do you suggest to apply for UIF exception
<m4n1sh> you are the master, suggest what should be done
<didrocks> m4n1sh: yeah, that clearly need an UIFe
<didrocks> m4n1sh: (and anyway won't be pushed before beta1 as we are in freeze now)
<didrocks> that's nice changes btw :)
<m4n1sh> yes
<m4n1sh> that's really nice
<m4n1sh> plus a bunch of bugfixes
<didrocks> yeah, so please apply for an UIFe
<m4n1sh> thanks for the suggestion
<didrocks> yw ;)
<hallyn> gah!  just updated unity, and ctrl-alt-<leftright> stopped working again
<kenvandine> hallyn, keybindings changed
<kenvandine> super-shift-<leftright>
<kenvandine> it is kind of annoying now that the keybindings overlay gets displayed while i switch workspaces
 * didrocks waves good evening and good week-end!
<hallyn> yay!  python vte ftw!
<kenvandine> dobey, going to get the old kite out today? :-p
<dobey> kenvandine: eh?
<kenvandine> 60 mph gusts coming our way
<dobey> eh
<hallyn> dobey: seriously, thanks - I now have a 40 line python script doing just want i want and can use shortcuts as i want :)
<kenvandine> http://img.ly/emlY
<dobey> hallyn: cheers :)
<dobey> kenvandine: eh
<BigWhale> Are there any reasons why I shouldn't use Glade3 and Gkt.Builder with Python?
<dobey> i guess i should go to the grocer and get some pizza and beer or something
<dobey> as long as i have electricity and internet, it's all good
<kenvandine> dobey, indeed :)
<dobey> i didn't have any surfing plans tonight or anything
<dobey> i did just download like 6 games on ps3 though. i'm going to ahve to upgrade the hard drive soon i think
<kenvandine> tried to do some upgrade testing to make sure empathy and gwibber lucid->precise works
<kenvandine> but of course do-release-upgrade can't figure out how to upgrade :/
 * kenvandine steps out for a few
<dobey> kenvandine: uh, did you change the color picker widget in gwibber-acocunts to do some craziness?
<dobey> no i guess gtk3 did at some point recently
<kenvandine> dobey, exactly...
<dobey> yeah; it hurtses
<kenvandine> seb128, did you forget to push you libindicator branch?
<seb128> kenvandine, who,what,me?
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> you did...
<seb128> kenvandine, seems not...what is missing?
<kenvandine> the merge proposal doesn't show it being merged
<seb128> weird
<seb128> oh, yeah, when I merged it launchpad still didn't have the diff
<kenvandine> bzr merge lp:~indicator-applet-developers/ubuntu/precise/libindicator/upstream
<seb128> like I got the email in my inbox in the european morning, 5 hours after the merge request
<seb128> then 3 hours later there was still no diff
<kenvandine> looks like the proposal is from the wrong branch
<kenvandine> it still doesn't have a diff :)
<seb128> oh? I blame launchpad
<kenvandine> tedg's fault :)
<kenvandine> he proposed the wrong branch
 * kenvandine rejects
<seb128> did he?
<kenvandine> lp:~indicator-applet-developers/ubuntu/precise/libindicator/upstream
<seb128> well I merged what was there I think
<kenvandine> should have been lp:~indicator-applet-developers/libindicator/upstream
<seb128> no
<tedg> I should just kill the in project branches.
<seb128> he changed the namespace recently to have those not showing on the upstream project page
<kenvandine> ah
<seb128> I think the vcs was right, that's what I copied in my bzr merge command
<kenvandine> well launchpad doesn't seem to like the new namespace
<seb128> he did on other merges
<seb128> it got stucked on this one for some reason
<seb128> he->it
<kenvandine> ok
 * kenvandine marked it as merged
<seb128> thanks
<kenvandine> i should have known seb128 would never forget to push his branch
<kenvandine> :-D
<seb128> lol
<kenvandine> disappointing that i couldn't blame tedg either
<kenvandine> what kind of friday afternoon is this!
<kenvandine> blaming LP is no fun
<seb128> you can blame to change the namespace
<seb128> it's almost impossible to see what merge request are waiting
<kenvandine> that's true
<kenvandine> i really wish firefox would tell me which tab is playing a video
<kenvandine> restarted browser with ~70 tabs... one of them is playing audio and i can't find it!
<bryceh> heh
<bryceh> kenvandine, now you have two problems
<micahg> kenvandine: CTRL+SHIFT+E
<kenvandine> what does ctrl-shift-e do?
<micahg> panorama FTW :)
<kenvandine> oh!
<kenvandine> that helps!
<kenvandine> whew... much better
<kenvandine> micahg, thanks!
<micahg> you're welcome
<micahg> kenvandine: could you please have bug 936600 looked at by the right person?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 936600 in libindicate "Please stop versioning the indicate pkg-config files" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/936600
<kenvandine> micahg, awesome!  /me assigns to tedg
 * micahg hopes that's proper policy though
<kenvandine> once per cycle when tedg breaks abi i have to spend a day on fixing all of those
<kenvandine> hate that
 * kenvandine hugs tedg :)
<tedg> The problem is that you want people to knowledgably switch between API versions.
<tedg> If we've changed the API, we don't want that to "just compile"
<kenvandine> true...
<kenvandine> but, it is usually just abi changes
<dobey> yeah, that versioning isn't for ABI, it's supposed to be for API
<kenvandine> at least the last couple times
<micahg> right, that's my question, is it ABI or API changes
<dobey> if it's being used only for ABI changes, it's doing it wrong
<tedg> We use it for API changes.
<tedg> Not ABI ones.
<kenvandine> tedg, the last one was just abi
<tedg> Then that was a mistake...
<tedg> I thought we changed one of the params.
<tedg> But, whatever.
<kenvandine> you told me it was abi only :)
<dobey> well, you can just diff the .gir files
<tedg> Heh
<kenvandine> i thought you were trying to keep the version inline :)
<tedg> Yeah, that isn't a bad thing either, but I don't think it's worth the hassle.
<tedg> I've started to try and put two defines in my Makefiles for ABI and API version.
<tedg> Just build stuff off of that.
<dobey> well, the libtool verion is what should change when ABI is broken
<dobey> and API too, but in a different way
<tedg> dobey, Correct, but I use the variable at the top of the file to get that.  Just to make it clear and in one place.
<dobey> right; anyway, a blunder is a blunder, no matter how it's blundered. :)
<desrt> RAOF: awake?
 * desrt can never figure out this aussie timezone business
<Riddell> desrt: chances are it's saturday whatever the timezone :)
<desrt> good call
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-02-25
<dobey> desrt: are you -0500 or -0600?
<desrt> -5
<dobey> desrt: i think it's ~12-13 hours ahead of us
<kabiigon> hi
<kabiigon> does anyone know about usb
<kabiigon> 3
<desrt> hello desktop people
<dobey> anyone around and know how to make flash stay fullscreen on one screen while focusing another window on the other screen, with twinview/multihead?
<desrt> dobey: you need to make a small patch to src/platform/linux/x11-fullscreen.c and recompile
<dobey> patch in what?
<desrt> flashplayer, of course
<dobey> uh, flash is not open source
<desrt> ((that's the joke))
 * dobey makes a note that canadians aren't funny
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-02-26
<kklimonda> hey, any idea why are my gnome-settings-daemon and dconf-service using all the cpu?
<kklimonda> both have ~/.config/dconf/user opened and seem to be fighting over it..
<RAOF> desrt: I'm awake now (nominally)
<RAOF> Stupid bloody heat.
<desrt> RAOF: dude.  it's february
<desrt> how hot can it be?!
 * desrt may or may not be intentionally oblivious
<RAOF> It was 39 on Saturday and 37 yesterday, and this house only has a day's worth of thermal mass.
<desrt> no AC?
<RAOF> Dude, no.
<desrt> ow.
<desrt> ya... that's pretty bad.
<desrt> what latitude is taz?
<RAOF> 42°
 * desrt would figure it's cool by being close to antarctica or something
<ajmitch> RAOF: move to NZ, you won't have that problem
<desrt> eh... same as toronto, more or less
<RAOF> These are outliers.
<desrt> we get weather like that in the summer
<desrt> but everyone here as AC to deal with it
<RAOF> I'm surprised.
<RAOF> We get like one day or less a year at that temperature.
<RAOF> On average, clearly :)
<desrt> ya... 40 is nothing usual here
<desrt> but you expect to see it once or twice
<RAOF> What, really?  Urgh.
<RAOF> Oh.
<RAOF> Bah, missing negation.
<desrt> :)
<desrt> anyway... wanted to ask about another X issue
<desrt> you a hendrix fan?
<RAOF> Ish.
<desrt> so my laptop sometimes gets what i can only describe as a purple haze
<RAOF> As in, the screen gets a purple tint?
<desrt> it usually happens when i undock while suspended (although i think i've seen it when i'm not suspended as well)
<desrt> the resolution on the panel is exactly half (or double, depending on your perspective) of what it should be (ie: i see the left half of the content of screen, stretched across the entire screen)
<desrt> and there is this purple haze effect
<desrt> maybe 'snow' is a better word for it, actually
<RAOF> Ah, ok.
<RAOF> Something's got confused.
<desrt> have you heard of this at all or should i try to get it to happen so you can gather some info?
<RAOF> I've not heard of this, but there are plausible guesses; what are the resolutions of your internal & external monitor?  This is intel?
<desrt> it's intel on a t420
<desrt> just about as stock as you can get
<desrt> http://fpaste.org/Dwd4/
<desrt> (i have two 24" screens connected to the dock)
<robert_ancell> desrt, hey, why you hate the fork so much?
<desrt> robert_ancell: don't get me started...
<desrt> FORK YOU!!!
<RAOF> desrt: Oh, wow.  Triple head!
<desrt> robert_ancell: fork() is truly insane...
<desrt> RAOF: not quite.
<desrt> RAOF: the chip only has two crtcs
<desrt> so i dock it with the lid down
 * RAOF knew he should have lobbied jasoncwarner_ for funding for another monitor :)
<robert_ancell> desrt, is the only issue regarding glib the fact I can't create a new dbus connection (I was trying to do that) and it's not safe to return to the main loop (not going to do that)
<desrt> robert_ancell: well, the entire functioning of gdbus is predicated on a worker thread
<desrt> robert_ancell: and threads don't follow you across fork()
<desrt> well... one of them does... the one that's calling fork()
<desrt> the others don't
<robert_ancell> desrt, is that owned by the GDBusConnection?
<desrt> no. shared.
<robert_ancell> couldn't that be changed?
<RAOF> desrt: Yeah, but you've got 3 connected devices.  Which is an uncommon case, so it's entirely possible that you're hitting a problem there.
<desrt> ya.  david has often mused about changing it
<desrt> but there's quite a lot of other problems as well
<desrt> 'not returning to gmaincontext' is impractical because that's how gdbus functions internally
<desrt> ie: it uses gmaincontext to communicate between its worker thread and your thread
<desrt> RAOF: very possible.
<robert_ancell> desrt, but if you did synchronous calls it would be fine right?
<desrt> robert_ancell: no.  synchronous calls are implemented by creating a private main context and doing an async call
<desrt> and waiting for the result to be delivered
<robert_ancell> desrt, yeah, so isn't that safe then?
<desrt> robert_ancell: there is very very little that is safe to do after fork()
<desrt> like __really__ not very much
<desrt> practically only the things that are safe to do in unix signal handlers
<desrt> the reason for that is because another thread could be in the middle of a printf() and therefore holding the libc's stdio lock
<desrt> you're really very much in a bad place when you start mixing threads and fork()
<robert_ancell> hmm
<desrt> (to be more clear: the process memory gets copied with the lock held... it gets unlocked in the original copy of the process, but the new copy lacks the running thread to unlock it, so it is locked forever)
<desrt> what are you trying to do?
<robert_ancell> desrt, making the PAM code in lightdm run in a separate process
<robert_ancell> if you make it a separate program I have to copy a lot of state over which gets messy
<desrt> is this so that you can run multiple concurrent pam conversations?
<desrt> pam really really really needs to be killed....
<robert_ancell> desrt, yes, but also so I can handle crashing PAM code (it happens) and PAM modules can call setenv (which they do)
<desrt> everyone uses it because everyone uses it
<desrt> robert_ancell: be bold!  be the change you want to see in the world!  occupy authentication!
<robert_ancell> desrt, it's not too bad, but it does force you to use fork
<robert_ancell> I was avoiding it in lightdm, but it's too ingrained
<desrt> so you want to fork and interact with PAM
<desrt> and communicate the results back using dbus?
<robert_ancell> desrt, I need to open a CK session, and the best place to do it is when I open/close the PAM session (i.e. in the child process)
<robert_ancell> which will be obsolete once CK dies :)
<desrt> robert_ancell: can whatever you're doing wait until after the LTS?
<kklimonda> ah, good we are switching to systemd - no more problems with CK.. oh, wait ;)
<desrt> ya.... that's what i'm getting at :)
<robert_ancell> desrt, not really, it breaks some corporate use cases currently
<robert_ancell> kklimonda, not for 12.04 at least
 * desrt seems to recall mark saying during a keynote in orlando that we would not focus on the authentication needs of corporate users
<desrt> (specifically -- he used that as an example)
<kklimonda> desrt: bah, he did say that? :/
<robert_ancell> it still needs fixing though
<robert_ancell> desrt, but from what your saying I have to do an exec anyway as printf could deadlock?
<desrt> yes.
<robert_ancell> yuck
<desrt> man 7 signal has a list of 'safe' functions
<desrt> exec is among them...
<RAOF> Along with basically nothing else that you'd like to use :)
<robert_ancell> RAOF, desrt, are you planning on flying into SFO or OAK for UDS?
<desrt> SFO looked cheaper when i checked
<RAOF> robert_ancell: SFO for me.
<desrt> the BART goes to oakland, i think?
<robert_ancell> cool, I assume you can just get a train from SFO to oakland?
<desrt> BART = bay area rapid transit
<robert_ancell> yup
<desrt> hum
<Sweetshark>  desrt: FORK YOU? nonono! FORK YEAH: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zRN7XLCRhc (esp. minutes 33-40) ...
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-02-18
<pitti> Good morning
<mlankhorst> morning
<mpt> m4n1sh, great job so far!
<ogra_> seb128, hey, doe the image suffice for you guys ?
<ogra_> *does
<Laney> the daily?
<ogra_> no, th daily is dead, thats why i put a "last-good-image" subdir in place (and mailed seb about it)
<Laney> ah
<Laney> got a link?
<ogra_> its not as "good" as the name suggests though ... but it at least boots you into the installer
<Laney> nm, found
<ogra_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-preinstalled/last-good-image/
<ogra_> make sure to always hold the device in portrait mode .... else it starts drawing the installer windows offscreen
<Laney> I have one here from 31/1 that worked IIRC
<ogra_> and if you dont want to reboot multiple times to make the onboard focus work, better attach a kbd during install
<ogra_> after installl all is fine
<ogra_> the actual brekage we have is super wierd though ... and i cant really find if its lightdm's, upstarts or ubiquity-dm's fault :/
<seb128> ogra_, thanks, I got the email, that's useful to have this image for the people who need to reinstall their tablet
<ogra_> yeah
<seb128> ogra_, sorry you had to spend your w.e on that :-(
<ogra_> if you have raring already, better just upgrade though
<ogra_> seb128, well, at least i had a fun birthday due to it :P
<seb128> "fun"
<ogra_> heh
 * Laney is trying xnox's flashing thingy
<seb128> ogra_, happy birthday btw! ;-)
<ogra_> heh, thanks :)
<ogra_> so what i found is that there seems to be a /tmp/.X0-lock (and there is actually an X process in the processlist) that prevents ubiquity-dm from starting ... i have no clue where that process comes from
<ogra_> and indeed beyond some pam warnings from lightdm not a single log has any info
<xnox> ogra_: \o/ thanks for last-good-image
<ogra_> xnox, well, its not as good as you woulld think :)
<xnox> Laney: =) usb-creator? --fastboot cause the user-job is not in place.
 * ogra_ did a test install and it was really painful, none of the ubiquity fixes are in there 
<Laney> what?
<Laney> ps. are you here?
<xnox> "* Laney is trying xnox's flashing thingy" as in usb-creator that may or may not pop-up for you depending how recent usb-creator is for you.
<xnox> Laney: I woke up late, so started working from home.
<xnox> I am pondering to show up at lunch time tough.
 * xnox ...though(?!)
<Laney> it did pop up
<xnox> good =)
<Laney> the time remaining never updates
<ogra_> xnox, but it uses the current/ image, no ?
<Laney> that or 'Flashing user partition' has hung
<xnox> ogra_: usb-creator doesn't download, so one has to pick/download/generate image oneself =)
<Laney> i think this isn't going to finish
<xnox> Laney: fastboot gives no progress indication so it's all fake =)
<ogra_> ok
<Laney> how long does it usually take?
<ogra_> not more than 2min if i do it manually
<xnox> Laney: does it pulse? (3 minutes usually. 5 minutes safe)
<Laney> it's pulsing yeah
<xnox> so it should be still flashing. you should get a pop up soon saying it's rebooting.
<xnox> and then the installer will be unpacking the tarball.
<xnox> ogra_: did plymouth fit into initramfs yet? cause I am thinking to show purple screen & feed unpacking tarball progress as plymouth messages with % updates if we can.
<Laney> been way more than 5 minutes
 * Laney does it manually :P
<xnox> (unplugging the tablet half way through may get it stuck =/ )
<TheMuso> RAOF: Pulse problem fixed, puls dpeneds on libpulse0 harder now, should hit the mirrors soonish.
<TheMuso> Thanks for the report.
<czajkowski> TheMuso: what pulse problem, curious as having woeful issues all weekend, where I have to stab and do the deathly dance of killall to pulseaudio each time to play any file.
<TheMuso> czajkowski: What version of Ubuntu are you running? This is fo rarring, there was a slight issue with an internal pulse lib and package upgrading for raring and pulse 3.
<czajkowski> TheMuso: yup raring
<TheMuso> czajkowski: Ok, I don't think this will fix your issue, but please wait for pulseaudio 1:3.0-0ubuntu2 to be installed, file a bug, and plesae get a log from PulseAudio showing whats going on, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio/Log.
<czajkowski> nods will do thanks
<ogra_> xnox, no, and it wont i fear, unless our kernel binary loses 2 of ots 4MB
<xnox> *sigh*
<ogra_> (or if plymouth itself goes on a diet, that one option i still wanted to look at)
<ogra_> *thats
<ogra_> for now though i need to find the issues with ubiquity-dm
<m4n1sh> mpt: i guess Stefano "cando" Candori gets a lot of praise too :)
<m4n1sh> plus diagnostic tab is still broken. Need to work on it
<mpt> m4n1sh, I could give you a list of small visual glitches to fix, if you like, or maybe would you prefer to leave that until later
<mpt> Looking at the Gnome Privacy stuff now
<mpt> Last time I looked at it I couldn't understand what any of the settings were for
<m4n1sh> mpt: tell me. Let me know
<mpt> m4n1sh, I'm in meetings right now, but I'll e-mail you (unless there's an appropriate list to mail instead)
<m4n1sh> you would have to think how to merge the gnome3 privacy/sharing stuff here. I can't figure out much on that. Not very good at UI things
<m4n1sh> mpt: okay. not an issue. after you are done
<m4n1sh> mpt: when done, you can send it to:  me -at- manishsinha -dot- net
<mpt> ok
<m4n1sh> is there anyone who can review a software sources merge proposal? I can't find mvo for a long time?
<xnox> m4n1sh: URL?
<m4n1sh> https://code.launchpad.net/~manishsinha/software-properties/fix-874766-updates-tab-failed-auth/+merge/148924
<m4n1sh> xnox: ^
<xnox> m4n1sh: looks simple enough, added to my todo list to follow up later.
<m4n1sh> xnox: I want to do the same for other drop downs too. maybe  i can do that too
<seb128> desrt,
<seb128> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-preinstalled/last-good-image/
<seb128> then instructions on
<seb128> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/Installation#Manually_Installing_Ubuntu_13.04_on_Nexus_7
<mpt> m4n1sh, has the 3.8 Privacy stuff changed since <http://afaikblog.files.wordpress.com/2013/01/privacy.png>?
<mpt> And is there an explanation of each of those options anywhere?
<m4n1sh> mpt: any idea what that "usage and history" is about?
<mpt> m4n1sh, no. :-)
<mpt> It's a mysterious design.
<m4n1sh> and what does diagnostic mean? what kind of error reporting daemon does gnome have? am I missing something
<mpt> There's some wireframes at <https://live.gnome.org/Design/SystemSettings/Privacy#Tentative_Guidelines>
<m4n1sh> whatever the changes needed for ubuntu privacy would have to be done for 13.10
<desrt> seb128: got it, thanks
<desrt> seb128: what did we miss this morning, anyway?
<seb128> coffee?
<m4n1sh> mpt: maybe I'll add ricotz PPA to see what is there in privacy of gnome 3.8
<mpt> m4n1sh, LOL, "Location Services" is the name of a framework on iOS. They've copied it directly even though Gnome's framework has a different name.
<mpt> (geoclue, right?)
<m4n1sh> oh yeah. Didn't they deprecate geoclue in favour of something else?
<mpt> don't know
<m4n1sh> or did they deprecate something for geoclue. don't remember
<ogra_> desrt, better make sure to always stay in portrait and have a kbd attached, else the install is painful
<desrt> noted
 * desrt is sitting at the 'preparing the root file system...' screen for a while now
<ogra_> (the saddest part is that the current image has all xonx' fixes once i get the installer to run and works just flawless)
<ogra_> *xnox
<xnox> well, there are still some things to do =)
<seb128> hum
<seb128> adb is giving me a "error: device offline"
<seb128> did anyone got that before?
<xnox> seb128: did you have latest android update on the nexus7, it know requires to authenticate each machine you want to adb from.
<xnox> by saying yes in the popup.
<xnox> ?
<seb128> xnox, hum, no prompt that I can see
<seb128> xnox, it's running android 4.2.2 yes
<xnox> first activate developer mode with 7x tap on the info item (or whatever it was) and then enable usb-debugging and then upon connecting a popup should appear on android.
<seb128> xnox, how "connecting"?
<seb128> I did enable the usb debugging, I can browse the mtp mount with nautilus
<cyphermox> so is everyone just having major issues flashing and installing on the devices?
<cyphermox> I'm reading backlog, saw desrt's and seb128's comments
<seb128> cyphermox, current daily is broken, see the email I sent to the team this morning
<cyphermox> ah
<cyphermox> didn't get that far yet
<desrt> ogra_: so onscreen keyboard in the installer is pretty flaky...
<desrt> is this what you were talking about?
<ogra_> desrt, yes
<ogra_> it works randomly after a few reboots, but i would really recommend to use a real kbd
<desrt> i did :)
<ogra_> good :)
<ogra_> after install all should be fine
<xnox> ogra_: please seed oem-config-slideshow-ubuntu onto the image (if we have space) it's very pretty =)
<ogra_> we dont have any space ... in fact we are 2M above the specced 660M already
<ogra_> will do once i switched to xz though
<ogra_> that should given us plenty of space back
<ogra_> but is lower prio than finding out why ubiquity-dm misbehaves so badly indeed
<xnox> ogra_: i currently blame the new accessibility framework upload. =)
<seb128> xnox, internet suggests I need adb 1.0.31 for the secure stuff from android 4.2.2
 * desrt upgrades
<xnox> seb128: argh. ok. Adding to my list to update asap.
<ogra_> xnox, well, one of lightdm or ubiquity-dm is firing up an X server it doesnt attach to, then if ubiquity-dm starts (or respawns, not sure) there is the lock file that prevents it from starting ... if i hack around long enough i can get u-dm starting without issues though
<ogra_> i doubt thats a11y related
<ogra_> its eithetrt lightdm having become a lot faster and not respecting that u-dm wants to start, or upstart not respecting the "start on starting lightdm" in oem-configs start script or its u-dm itself failing on the first start and trying to respawn on the same display
<TheMuso> Well we actually no longer need to explicitly load at-spi in ubiquity-dm any more, GTK should be able to do that when we use it, given that it uses libatk-bridge, which does the needed work of bringing up at-spi if its not yet running.
<TheMuso> Before we do that though, I'd better test to see if things still work proplery in the install environment.
<ogra_> TheMuso, well, could it cause ubiquity-dm to crash ?
<TheMuso> With that code removed.
<TheMuso> ogra_: I wouldn't think so... That code has been there for quite a while now, at leas tthe at-spi code that is.
<ogra_> right
<m4n1sh> mvo: ping
<m4n1sh> mvo: when you are free, can you have a look into the merge proposal on software-properties ?
<m4n1sh> is egg-list-box packaged for raring? can't find one. Or does it even have a release? Can't find neither the package nor a release
<kenvandine> m4n1sh, i think there are some apps that have embedded it
<kenvandine> like empathy
<attente> seb128:
<attente> https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/gtk/gtk2-item-factory-separators
<attente> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=694077
<ubot2> Gnome bug 694077 in general "GtkItemFactory doesn't make GtkSeparatorMenuItems" [Minor,Unconfirmed]
<seb128> attente, thanks
<m4n1sh> kenvandine: means egg-list-box is part of empathy, but not as a separate package and dependent on it?
<kenvandine> m4n1sh, yeah
<kenvandine> i haven't seen it separate yet
<m4n1sh> kenvandine: and the one on gnome git does not work. the trunk is broken
<m4n1sh> Makefile.am:99: HAVE_INTROSPECTION does not appear in AM_CONDITIONAL
<m4n1sh> Makefile.am: installing `./depcomp'
<m4n1sh> autoreconf: automake failed with exit status: 1
<vibhav> Where will notfications genertaed using libnotify appear?
<seb128> mterry, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/1129191
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1129191 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "some updates can't be checked from the main list" [Undecided,New]
<mterry> seb128, awesome.  Problems with my fix now though
<mterry> seb128, I'll get this fixed right after I theme the screensaver prompt to look nicer
<qengho> chrisccoulson: If you want to try building chromium beta, which I have not tried yet on armhf, try what's in my beta ppa: https://launchpad.net/~cmiller/+archive/chromium-browser-beta-daily/+packages
<mterry> attente, bug 595615 is all I can find
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 595615 in AppMenu GTK+ "emacs has special menus and entries" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/595615
<mterry> attente, that sounds familiar to me, but doesn't seem to have been fixed by me (despite me putting the blacklist in).  So I'm not sure there isn't another bug that I fixed with that blacklisting...  Of course, I didn't link my commit to a bug, because I'm a darned fool
<mterry> attente, and https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/appmenu-gtk/blacklist-emacs/+merge/57934
<mdeslaur> desrt: your "a warning about glib" blog post says you want to know if something breaks...pygtk is apparently broken. bug 1103170, bug 1102960
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1103170 in meld (Ubuntu) "meld crashed with TypeError in <lambda>(): <HistoryFileEntry object at 0x1e58960 (HistoryFileEntry at 0x1f08540)>: unknown signal name: changed" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1103170
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1102960 in dia (Ubuntu) "dia crashes on startup" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1102960
<desrt> mdeslaur: we know about pygtk
<desrt> mdeslaur: solution is to upgrade pygtk....
<desrt> pitti: right?
<pitti> desrt: well, the real solution is to port stuff to gtk 3 and GI :)
<mdeslaur> doesn't seem to be any recent commits in pygtk that would fix that
<pitti> desrt: as I just said in #u-devel, I guess it's possible to fix pygtk
<desrt> are the old gtk static bindings broken by the glib change?
<pitti> but no idea how much effort that is
<desrt> if they are and you can't fix it we'll have to back out the change :/
<pitti> I'd much rather not do that
<desrt> pitti: is it the same code?
<pitti> desrt: no idea; I guess it's completely different; conceptually simpler, but structurally harder as the change is probably needed in a lot of different places
<pitti> but that's just a hunch
<desrt> unfortunately "port to gtk3" is not a viable suggestion
<mterry> jdstrand, your recent merge for data/guest-session.apparmor_abstraction into lightdm is missing some files
<pitti> so we need the spirit of http://git.gnome.org/browse/pygobject/commit/?id=efcb0f9fd applied to pygtk
<desrt> pitti: did i ever tell you that this is a beautiful commit?
<pitti> desrt: I don't think so :) but it's just some technical jibberjabber, nothing particularly æsthetically pleasing :)
<desrt> pitti: it's a thing of beauty.
<desrt> and the world could use more beauty
<desrt> ;)
<pitti> in my book, http://git.gnome.org/browse/pygobject/commit/?id=15e717 is a beautiful commit :)
<pitti> (789 removals, 161 additions)
<desrt> pitti: so what form do you take bribes in?
<desrt> and/or who else could i bother?
<pitti> desrt: mostly a matter of finding time to fix it
<pitti> desrt: potential victims are me or jdahlin; there might be some other former pygtk maintainers as well, of course
<pitti> need to leave, time for Taekwondo
<pitti> please file a bug and assign, lest I forget
<desrt> mdeslaur: ^
<mdeslaur> desrt, pitti: bug 1129309
<desrt> mdeslaur: probably should be upstream against pygtk
<mdeslaur> ah, yes, I'll file one
<mdeslaur> desrt, pitti: upstream bugzilla #694108
<desrt> mdeslaur: thanks
<desrt> seb128: ^
<seb128> desrt, mdeslaur: thanks
<desrt> RAOF: hey.  got a second again?
<czajkowski> Laney: if you're looking for a nice curry place, head up towards london bridge and right beside borough market on the left is a tiny place, but does nice foods
<Laney> czajkowski: good info
<Laney> got a name?
<RAOF> desrt: Not so much, but could spare some cycles on IRC?
<czajkowski> Laney: it;s the only one, it's opposite a small newsagent and Reed HR
<Laney> aye
<desrt> RAOF: ./X11/extensions/XI2proto.h:typedef xXIBarrierEvent xXIBarrierHitEvent;
<Laney> when are you up?
<desrt> what's up with 'x'?
<RAOF> Crazy namespacing thing.
<desrt> how do i get the version without leading 'x'?
<RAOF> desrt: XInput2.h
<desrt> where do i get this?
<RAOF> libXi-dev, from memory?
<desrt> the one i have has no mention of XIBarrier
<desrt> ya... that's indeed where it comes from
<RAOF> desrt: Ah, right. You want the shiny new version, in canonical-x/staging.
<czajkowski> Laney: not gonna make it up this week, super busy and climbing walls
<czajkowski> sorry :(
<Laney> climbing... walls?
<RAOF> desrt: https://launchpad.net/~canonical-x/+archive/x-staging
<RAOF> desrt: Warning: will break your Unity ☺
<pitti> mdeslaur: thanks
<mdeslaur> pitti: thanks!
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-02-19
<xnox> ubiquity installer didn't get the memo about almost everything transitioning away from gconf
<BigWhale> Good Morning
<jibel> good morning
<robru> good morning, team!!
<Laney> hello
<robru> how's it going, Laney ?
<Laney> good
<chrisccoulson> hi Laney, robru!
<robru> chrisccoulson, did you have a good breakfast?
<chrisccoulson> can i join in with this talking on IRC to people across the table? :)
<chrisccoulson> robru, yes, breakfast was good thanks. how was yours?
<Laney>  _
<Laney> | |__   ___ _   _    __ _ _   _ _   _ ___
<Laney> | '_ \ / _ \ | | |  / _` | | | | | | / __|
<Laney> | | | |  __/ |_| | | (_| | |_| | |_| \__ \
<Laney> |_| |_|\___|\__, |  \__, |\__,_|\__, |___/
<Laney>             |___/   |___/       |___/
<robru> chrisccoulson, no! go home! Laney and I are having a serious conversation here.
<chrisccoulson> lol
<Sweetsha1k> Laney: When you do cowsay on a sprint you have to do in real life. So where is your cow costume?
 * Laney ebays one
<seb128> hey desktopers
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128
 * chrisccoulson pokes seb128 (literally)
<seb128> ouch
<xnox> =)))))))))))
<chrisccoulson> hi xnox
 * xnox is a safe distance away around the corner =)
<Sweetsha1k> thinks missing in the canonical office: quadcopters capable of autonomous flight able to pick up a can of Coke at the kitchen and delivering it to the workplace (orders taken via IRC bot obviously).
<Laney> xnox: yesterday we were discussing buying these http://www.amazon.co.uk/Zuluu-76330-Vuvuzela-25/dp/B0038DKHKE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1361265787&sr=8-1
<Laney> you wouldn't be a safe distance away from that
<xnox> =)))))))))00
 * xnox has nerf guns at home ;-)
 * Laney sees that is prime eligible ...
<xnox> Anyway, my laptop's desktop is started and managed by upstart user session ;-)
<seb128> it's only tuesday, going to be a long week!
<seb128> xnox, do you know when you guys plan to email ubuntu-devel@ about that?
<seb128> Laney, btw just fwded you the emails about the platform test ppa
<xnox> seb128: well stgraber was meant to blog about it on monday?!
<Laney> got it
<xnox> seb128: I can forward you the email.... it had a gnome-settings-daemon race between upstart & gnome-session which I have fixed.
<xnox> seb128: but currently I have gnome-session respawning and failing to spaw compiz, when upstart has already started a compiz.
<Sweetsha1k> Laney: see also https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=27727 ...
<ubot2> bugs.gentoo.org bug 27727 in Other "Larry can NOT be a Cow." [Trivial,Resolved: wontfix]
<SuperMatt> wow, who actually cares about calling it a cow or a bull?
<seb128> xnox, please do and Cc Laney on those, he's going to be one of the braves who will play with it this week ;-)
<xnox> I am currently blaming /usr/share/gnome/wm-properties/compiz.desktop
<xnox> (as that's the only compizy thing I can tell gnome-session is trying to launch.....)
<xnox> do you have a desktopy devel mailing list I can email this?!
<attente> seb128: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=656565
<ubot2> Gnome bug 656565 in general "Signalify (already existing) GtkMenuShell.insert()" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<xnox> Laney: sent you a mail about upstart user sessions ;-) =)
<Laney> good
<Laney> i'll try it later
<xnox> awesome.
<Laney> you can watch how badly it breaks in my xmonad session :-)
<xnox> well you'd want to write an upstart job to spawn xmonad first. On par as the compiz job, currently shipped in the upstart package in the ppa I linked.
<Laney> every session will need to do this?
<xnox> Laney: well. we should come up with a plan such that we don't need to.
<xnox> Laney: on the other-hand compiz & window decorators are crashy and we do want upstart respawing those.
<xnox> Laney: upstart works by itself just fine and stgraber simply glued Xsession.d and a minimal amount of upstart jobs to launch a default unity desktop session with login/out compatability.
<Laney> right then
<Laney> i got the email, ta
<seb128> attente, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-application/+bug/608219
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 608219 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu) "Submenus not added when done so with Glade" [Low,Fix released]
<SuperMatt> Does anyone think the unity messaging menu would be a good place for a nagios monitor?
<xnox> SuperMatt: I would love that!
<xnox> SuperMatt: after all hostgroups is just like spam mailboxes ;-)
<SuperMatt> y'see, the problem is that nagstamon is broken in 13.04 due to the indicator whitelist being removed
<SuperMatt> so I've suggested on a bug report for nagstamon that the unity indicator api be used, but also allow the option of dropping it in to the messaging menu
<desrt> seb128: looks like upstream 3.6 is not working with our themes...
<seb128> desrt, how so?
<desrt> i just did a build of upstream 3.6.1 (from the tag) and it has the same issue
<desrt> i'm checking our patchset now
<desrt> git_cssimage_load_when_needed.patch is the only one touching css stuff and i guess it's unrelated?
<seb128> desrt, right, that's recent and a backport from 3.8
<seb128> that's a performance improvement thing
<desrt> well, that's probably not in then
<desrt> since 3.8 is broken :)
<desrt> i'm checking 3.6.4 now
<desrt> maybe there is a fix since 3.6 only on the 3.6 branch
<seb128> desrt, did you build using the same libdir sysconfdir etc?
<desrt> no
<seb128> well it needs to find the engine on disk
<seb128> the module dir might be different
<desrt> ya... obviously :p
 * desrt symlinked the things
<seb128> k
<seb128> dunno then
<desrt> everything is fine except this menu issue
<seb128> weird
<seb128> can we blame Will?
<seb128> ;-)
<desrt> we can blame will for anything, really
<desrt> if he's awake...
<desrt> attente: hi!
 * ogra_ blames will
<desrt> yup :)
<ogra_> who is will btw ? :)
 * didrocks blames as well
<desrt> 3.6.4 not working :(
 * desrt mumbles
<seb128> ogra_, attente, one of the most recent desktop hires
<ogra_> ah, cool
 * ogra_ doesnt blame will then .... puppy bonus 
<xnox> do you have a stash of usb keyboards?
<xnox> (onboard is not yet present in initramfs)
<Laney> there's some down here
<xnox> =)
<honshu> hi.. is this the  channel for ubuntu-papercut team ??
<czajkowski> can I just point out for the record TheMuso has the patience of a saint!
<czajkowski> honshu: yes
<ogra_> seb128, oh, i forgot to tell you, the dailies for nx7 work again since 20130218.1 in case people need to do fresh installs
<seb128> ogra_, \o/
<seb128> ogra_, xnox told us this morning, thanks!
<ogra_> compiz dies often though ... seems its related to a11y
<ogra_> (every time i focus a test input field the doecorationas (and focus handling) vanishes
<ogra_> *text
<xnox> TheMuso, i think the latest pyatspi upload started to try to talk to SessionManager over dbus, which is not started when we are in Ubiquity.
<xnox> Do you happen to know something about that?
 * xnox ponders if we should experiment and disable a11y to see if that is a culprit.
<ogra_> xnox, tricky if you want to test onboard
<ogra_> xnox, it doesnt happen with kbd and mouse attached
<ogra_> i also see a lot of:
<ogra_> (oem-config:1138): Gtk-WARNING **: gtk_widget_size_allocate(): attempt to allocate widget with width 846 and height -39
<ogra_> in oem-config.log (i guess thats the reason for the off screen drawing of the windows)
<xnox> ogra_: nah, we see those in normal ubiquity as well. I was given tips by folks from Cambridge to make gtk warnings critical such that they crash the app and then go one by one fixing them.
<ogra_> k
<xnox> it's mostly to do with with width-for-height management in gtk3 and us failing to provide those calls for some (custom) widgets.
<ogra_> ah
<davmor2> Hey guys when I start up my lenovo y580 with raring I here the drums but the screen is blank turns out the contrast is on minimum is there anything I can do to get more info for you guys for a bug if there isn't one?
<ogra_> s/contrast/backlight/ ?
<TheMuso> xnox: pyatspi is only needed by orca et al, do you mean at-spi2-registryd?
<TheMuso> xnox: I checked the latest daily as of yesterday in virtualbox, and Orca worked properly when enabled at the try/install ubuntu screen.
<xnox> TheMuso:  yeah, i think at-spi2-registryd is talking on dbus more than it did before.
<TheMuso> xnox: Nothing jumps out at me in the git log as to why this may be the case... Is this causing problems in Ubiquity?
<ogra_> TheMuso, in oem-config ... we switched to compiz recently and it dies if you focus an input text field
<xnox> yeah, since we are not staring / running full session and don't have SessionManager dbus name running, hence it tries talking to it and times out.
<xnox> it may or may not be related to other input problems we are seeing on the nexus.
<xnox> (and that uses a11y by default for touch input)
<ogra_> the crashing compiz is definitely not related to input issues of the nx7
<ogra_> you dont have it crashing the decorator plugin on the desktop ...
<ogra_> (even if it dies it still has all elements in place, they just dont react ... while in ubiquity/oem-config the whole of compiz vanishes completely)
<TheMuso> Ok, so what if we rip out the code in ubiquity-dm that calls at-spi2-registryd, and let it get brought up via GTK's use of libatk-bridge?
<TheMuso> Has anybody tested to see if that makes any difference?
<xnox> I can try that.
<TheMuso> Certainly worth trying...
<xnox> (the point of ubiquity-dm launching all deamons by itself, instead of using activation, is such that it can kill them upon exit and clean up after itself)
<xnox> so while it can help identify the cause, we will also need to think about cleaning up.
<TheMuso> I understand that, but if at-spi2 stays around for the desktop session, surely tat isn't a big deal...
<ogra_> xnox, btw, do we plan to possibly use upstart session management for that in the future ?
<TheMuso> Well the funny thing is, I suspect that if GTk was cleaning up properly as it normally should, at-spi2-registry d probably would get shut down.
<xnox> =)
<TheMuso> But, due to the crazy mainloop bug, GTK3 in raring and quantal is curently patched such that GTk accessibility stuff is not properly cleaned up...
<xnox> TheMuso: before or after we reverted the "improvement" where it does it at each main_loop exit?!
<xnox> =))))
<xnox> there is an api call to clean it up? maybe we should just try calling that at the end.
<TheMuso> xnox: Bug 1056300
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1056300 in GTK+ "If a GTK application quits the main loop and restarts it again, accessibility is lost." [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1056300
<TheMuso> Is the bug I am talking about, and we patched it out in GTk so what a11y would continue to work in ubiquity.
<TheMuso> s/what/that/
<xnox> yeah, i remember that one.
<TheMuso> So if that weren't patched out, I suspect at-spi2 would be shut down.
<TheMuso> But even then I'm not sure.
<TheMuso> At the very least, libatk-bridge may load at-spi2 with different command-line arguments to what ubiquity-dm uses, so it may just require chanignt eh command-line arguments in ubiquity-dm in the end.
<TheMuso> changing the even
<xnox> ogra_: upstart user-sessions is not production ready yet, but yeah it would make ubiquity-dm so much nicer.
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> well, we did plan u-u-s for 13.04, no ?
<ogra_> at least for starting desktop components on demand
<xnox> ogra_: 14.04 production 13.04 upstart should be in the archive with user-session support and some DE launching capability (optional)
<ogra_> yeah
<xnox> if we are good we do want it by default, but there are quirks to work out.
<ogra_> well, i wouldnt do it by default yet for everything ... but i guess ubiquity-dm would make a great testbed
<xnox> e.g. my ssh agent didn't get the correct environment and we should figure out the story of how to override/not-override converted stuff for xdg-autostart desktop files, Xsession.d snippets and other pieces in *-session launchers.
<xnox> ogra_: i reflashed root, but I want to keep my userdata partition but ac100 tarball is shouting at me.
<xnox> any way to skip tarball installer now? =)
<ogra_> shouting ? how ?
<ogra_> well, the ac100 side of the installer is pretty sctrict, it uses a builtin md5 sum from the initrd to make sure bootimg and tarball match
<xnox> dropping me into initramfs shell saying that it can't find root.img - did you use the right image?
<xnox> well the tarball is not there any more ;-) i want it to just boot.
<ogra_> mount --bind /dev /root/dev
<ogra_> chroot /root
<ogra_> mount -t proc proc /proc
<ogra_> update-initramfs -u
<ogra_> (assuming there is no ac100-tarball-installer instaled in your rootfs)
<xnox> awesome thanks.
<ogra_> (else remove that package)
 * xnox really did not want to recompile packages I just compiled for testing ubiquity.
<jdstrand> mterry: I didn't actually do that merge
<mterry> jdstrand, I realized after talking with Robert.  His fault, and he fixed it up.
<mterry> jdstrand, thanks
<jdstrand> np
<pitti> seb128: bonjour monsieur, comment se fait le sprint?
<seb128> pitti, salut, le sprint est bien, on travaille et on s'amuse également
<pitti> seb128: I couldn't help grin this morning about
<pitti> systemd | 44-10ubuntu1 | raring/universe | source
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> but it's great to at least have the libraries now
<pitti> I hope we can make logind work somehow
<Laney> I heard that someone called it a franken-init ;-)
<pitti> well, that's what it is really
<pitti> "wash my hands, but don't make me wet"
<pitti> but yeah, if we can get the stuff through salami tactics only, I'll take it :)
<seb128> pitti, slangasek said he would look at it, but he has tons to do as always, so not sure about the when
<seb128> he said that logind is mostly a matter of figuring what to do with cgroups
 * pitti currently has lots of fun blowing the dust off pygobject 2.28
<seb128> mterry, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/harfbuzz/+bug/1130165
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1130165 in harfbuzz (Ubuntu) "[MIR] harfbuzz" [Undecided,New]
<czajkowski> has anyone else on raring had any issues with mumble, you need to restart it twice for it to connect to the server?
<jbicha> seb128: what do you think about gnome-games 3.8 for raring?
<seb128> jbicha, does it require gtk 3.8?
<jbicha> seb128: no
<jbicha> the big change is that each game is a separate source package now
<seb128> jbicha, what changed? I don't have a strong opinion on games, if there are no new depends feel free to update
<xnox> jbicha: well it's split into many packages now, isn't it? and did sudoku get my python3 patch merged?
<jbicha> xnox: no your bug is still open and GNOME is freezing now so unless we rush it in, it will need to wait until next time
<sil2100> desrt: hi!
<cyphermox> czajkowski: yeah, same for me, the first time it just seems kind of stuck somewhere
<cyphermox> lalaland
<teemperor> mterry: ping
<mterry> teemperor, hello
<teemperor> mterry: sorry for interrupting you, ancell forwarded me to you as i wanted to get informatins whether we should mlock in our lightdm greeters ( i found out we don't use it atm in elementary OS)
<mterry> teemperor, ah
<mterry> teemperor, probably.  Security team recommends it
<mterry> teemperor, *however*
<mterry> teemperor, we did a naive mlockall in lightdm in 12.10.  And it made the lightdm process balloon in memory.  We fixed that in raring.  But we continue to mlockall in unity-greeter, because we figure that since the greeter is short-lived, it's fine
<mterry> teemperor, you may be OK with it as well, but just wanted you to be aware that your greeter will consume a lot more memory after this change
<mterry> teemperor, you can also use more selective secure memory via libgcrypt or some such
<mterry> teemperor, but if you're OK with large memory usage, a simple mlockall at the beginning of the greeter is good enough
<czajkowski> cyphermox: I find I start it up, kill it straigh away and then re launch it then it connects no issues
<teemperor> mterry: ok, thank you for that nice overview over the problem!
<cyphermox> yeah
<mterry> teemperor, yw!
<desrt> sil2100: hi
<desrt> sil2100: how can i help?
<sil2100> desrt: I already asked on gnome-hackers, thanks!
<desrt> seb128: http://thehawksmoor.com/locations/guildhall
<teemperor> mterry: another question, is it possible that there is no vala-binding for mlockall in precise?
<TheMuso> teemperor: A quick glance at the unity-greeter vala source shows me that a psudo binding for mlockall etc was manually added pointing to the correct header file. If you look at the unity-greeter source, have a look in src/fixes.vapi.
<teemperor> TheMuso: ah, ok, i was searching for a vapi on the top of the branch-directory
<teemperor> thank you
<TheMuso> np.
<mterry> teemperor, yeah I don't think so.  See unity-greeter for an example of manually adding the vapi
<mterry> oh, TheMuso got it first  :)
<mterry> attente, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/1031449
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1031449 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu Quantal) "rhythmbox leaking memory" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jasoncwarner_> hey all...
<didrocks> hey jasoncwarner_, how are you?
<jasoncwarner_> didrocks good, except for the whole being in constant pain bit... ;)
<jasoncwarner_> didrocks: you? and everyone else there?
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: getting well as you can see on g+ :) in addition, we are getting a sunny London weather!
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: hope your back is fixing gradually
<jasoncwarner_> didrocks: yeah...kenvandine is a jerk for posting the good food on g+ :/
<kenvandine> jasoncwarner_, yo yo
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: did you see my post? We keep a piece for you :p
<desrt> jasoncwarner_: hey.  what's up?
<kenvandine> jasoncwarner_, you know we miss you!
<jasoncwarner_> kenvandine: :)
<jasoncwarner_> hey desrt
<desrt> jasoncwarner_: going here on thursday: http://thehawksmoor.com/locations/guildhall
<kenvandine> jasoncwarner_, we might go for another round of burgers tonight
<kenvandine> tower 42!
<desrt> kenvandine: not likely :)
<kenvandine> bah
 * desrt wants to go to the theatre, you bums
<kenvandine> desrt, loser!
<jasoncwarner_> desrt: I'm holding down the fort in Canada for you, robru and attente
<kenvandine> desrt, you're so artsy
<desrt> jasoncwarner_: :)
<desrt> kenvandine: i could practically be a designer with this scarf and how i wear it around inside and stuff
<kenvandine> haha
<jasoncwarner_> desrt: v-neck, scarf and glasses without lenses
 * desrt tosses it for flair
<desrt> v-neck!
 * desrt gets on that
<desrt> holy shit
<desrt> i can't see!!!
<desrt> attente has strong glasses, it turns out
 * didrocks waves good evening
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-02-20
<doomlord> does ubuntu-arm run on N10
<doomlord> will ubuntu tablet have an option to bring up a virtualkeyboard & mouse to run traditional gnu-linux software without a hardware keyboard
<m4n1sh> xnox: ping
<pitti> Good morning
<jibel> good morning
<m4n1sh> anyone here who can review my software sources merge request?
 * Sweetsha1k moves to left
 * Sweetsha1k moves to the right
 * Sweetsha1k waves his hands like he just dont care!
<seb128> hey desktopers
<pitti> bonjour seb128, quoi de neuf?
<seb128> pitti, salut, on a eu de la pluie à Londres ! et toi ?
<xnox> m4n1sh: hola.
<m4n1sh> xnox: was asking someone for reviewing my merge req
<m4n1sh> this one
<m4n1sh> https://code.launchpad.net/~manishsinha/software-properties/fix-874766-updates-tab-failed-auth/+merge/148924
<pitti> seb128: surprise! il neige encore ici
<pitti> desrt: want me to sponsor the dia patch into Ubuntu at least, so that it works again?
<seb128> pitti, il neigeait chez moi aussi la semaine dernière
<Sweetsha1k> pitti: Die eigentliche Frage ist doch warum Du nicht in London bist. Desktop braucht dich! ;)
<seb128> Sweetsha1k, ELANGUAGE
<pitti> Sweetsha1k: je ne suis pas dans l'equipe de bureau plus :)
<desrt> pitti: sure.  might also help to convince upstream if we can show that it closes the bug on our side
<desrt> please test it though....
<pitti> desrt: bien sûr
<desrt> it fixed the issue for me, but for some reason, after using the patch, unpatched dia was also fixed :)
<desrt> i think the crash depends on configuration (as mentioned in the bug)
<pitti> I do get the crash here still
<pitti> even with the fixed pygobject-2
<desrt> unpatched, i hope
<desrt> the dia issue is unrelated to pygobject
<pitti> yes, with plain 0.97.2-8
<pitti> yes, I know; but it's a possible variable what chagned for you since yesterday
<desrt> ah... no
<desrt> i didn't upgrade between my testing :)
<desrt> you know.... i start to like benjamin's idea about asserts and criticals
<pitti> desrt: what really confuses me is that gnome bug 694025 says "12.10"
<desrt> people get angry when we break stuff with asserts
<desrt> nobody reads criticals
<pitti> desrt: that didn't even have that new glib yet !?
<desrt> so we should have critical() + sleep(5)
<ubot2> Gnome bug 694025 in general "Dia crashes immediately upon start (0.97 & 0.98) in (k|x)ubuntu 12.10" [Critical,New] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=694025
<desrt> pitti: ya... i think this is a mistake.  they _must_ be on raring
<desrt> because the message in the stderr that they paste was never in glib before this point
<desrt> unless they had jhbuild or something
<pitti> desrt: uh, that doesn't apply very cleanly to our version; I'll go unfuzz it
<pitti> looks like a whole bunch of code doesn't exist there yet
<Sweetshark> seb128: Ill try esperanto next time ;)
<seb128> Sweetshark, don't get desrt started on that
<desrt> pitti: interesting.
<pitti> desrt: test building now, I'll see how it goes
<desrt> ĉu iu diris 'esperanto'?
<seb128> Sweetshark, see what you did!
<desrt> seb128: vidu ion?
<pitti> desrt: "diris" == "say", I assume; "iu" == "you"?
<desrt> pitti: iu = someone
<pitti> or rather, "said"
<desrt> lesson time
<desrt> there are many many words formed by (prefix) + i + (suffix)
<pitti> checking for libpython2.7.a... not found config
<pitti> configure: error: could not find files required to build python plugin
<pitti> bah, dia
<desrt> the valid prefixes are "k", "ĉ", "", "nen" and "t"
 * pitti wishes he had never mentioned dia, now I have to spend tons of time fixing it and would also be TIL
<desrt> "k" is the question ("what?"), "ĉ" is all ("everything"), "" is the ambiguous answer ("something"), "nen" is the negative ("nothing") and "t" is the specific answer ("that")
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<pitti> oh, it's because of our multiarch split
 * pitti shelves that for later, something to do when I have less urgent stuff on my plate
<desrt> and the endings are the type of question asked: "o" for a thing, "u" for a person, "am" for a time, "al" for a reason, "el" for a way-by-which (think "how"), "es" for a person to which something belongs ("kies" = "whose"), "e" for a place, etc.
<seb128> Sweetshark, happy? :p
<Sweetshark> seb128: quite.
<desrt> so by combining you can form many many words... "kie" = where, "ĉiu" = everyone, "tio" = that, "iu" = someone, etc.
 * Sweetshark tries to remember the lesson. there might be a test later.
<desrt> Sweetshark: this will help with your studies: http://donh.best.vwh.net/Esperanto/correlatives.html
<desrt> it has a useful table at the bottom
<robru> desrt, you may enjoy http://globalnewsstatic.s3.amazonaws.com/content/interactives/graphicmondays/130219_tenequalprovinces.jpg
<Laney> ricotz: Do you have that diff of the bumped webkit BDs handy?
<Laney> I'm doing an upload so will include it
<Laney> ricotz: nm, grepped my logs
<jpds> Does anyone know what handles the Touchpad key on a laptop/
<jpds> I have a bug where the key doesn't work sometimes, but I'd like to gather some extra debug information before filing a bug.
<pitti> jpds: gnome-settings-daemon's media-keys plugin, AFAIK
<pitti> jpds: you can kill the daemon and run it with G_MESSAGES_DEBUG=all in a terminal, to get lots of debug messages
<jpds> pitti: Thanks.
<jpds> So, yeah, going into the screensaver blocks the reactiving of the touchpad...
<desrt> smspillaz: hey
<smspillaz> desrt: hej
<desrt> smspillaz: were you paying any attention to the framesyncing work done in mutter/clutter/gtk?
<smspillaz> desrt: yes
<smspillaz> desrt: I plan to jump on that as soon as I have some time
<desrt> any plans for compiz?
<desrt> nice
<ogra_> is anyone working on the LibO uninstallability ? (all images fail atm)
<seb128> ricotz, hey
<seb128> ricotz, do you still have your pango 1.32.6 packaging somewhere?
<seb128> vcs or such?
<seb128> or did you just had it in the ppa and overwrite it with 1.33?
<ricotz> seb128, hi, it is in gnome3-staging, and you want to take 1.33.7
<ricotz> 1.32.6 isnt more stable it is just missing the dev-release bump
<ricotz> Laney, thanks for considering it
<Laney> np
<seb128> ricotz, no, I want 1.32.4 then
<seb128> ricotz, I'm not looking into packaging an unstable pango, I just want one that's new enough to build gtk 3.7
<seb128> configure checks for 1.32.4
<seb128> ricotz, thanks for the 1.32.6 note
<ricotz> seb128, i can't recommend using 1.32.4 either
<seb128> ricotz, ok, stay on gtk 3.6 then, fair enough
<ricotz> if you want gtk 3.7.x then take pango 1.33.7 too
<seb128> staying*
<seb128> what's the issue with pango's stable 1.32's serie?
<ricotz> looking at the changelog after 1.32.4 there were quite some bug fixes
<seb128> well, that's not a compelling reason to go to an unstable serie
<ricotz> seb128, or do you want to avoid the fontconfig update?
<seb128> I do want to avoid the fontconfig update yes
<seb128> I'm looking at the easiest upgrade path for gtk 3.8
<ricotz> seb128, i quess you better want to ask mclasen or behdad about that old version working with gtk master
<seb128> configure.ac states pango requirement is 1.32.4
<ricotz> yes, as the symbol dep
<desrt> ricotz: had some apt error installing gnome-keyring from staging PPA
<desrt> apt-get install -f cleared it up
<seb128> ricotz, ok, thanks, I guess to reply to my question, you don't kept your 1.32 packaging in a vcs or somewhere where I could grab your work?
<seb128> didn't keep*
<ricotz> seb128, but there were harfbuzz problems and especially the thread-safety
<ricotz> seb128, the ppa history might have it
<ricotz> seb128, let me look locally
<seb128> ricotz, well, it's not like our current version of pango was thread safe anyway
<seb128> ricotz, thanks
<ricotz> seb128, sorry, but you should be able to use the 1.33.7 and resolve the symbols
<seb128> ricotz, ok, trying that, thanks
<ricotz> seb128, the pangox patch seems to be still needed
<ricotz> afaik cairodock is linking against libpangox
<ricotz> desrt, feel free to paste the file-conflict or error in question
<desrt> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/gnome-keyring_3.7.2-0ubuntu1~raring1_amd64.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite '/etc/pkcs11/modules/gnome-keyring.module', which is also in package libp11-kit-gnome-keyring:amd64 3.6.2-0ubuntu2
<ricotz> desrt, i was planning to take a look at gnome-keyring when x.90 tarballs are available, robert took care of the last packages
<ricotz> desrt, thanks
<desrt> np
<ricotz> desrt, although seems good if that was the only issue ;)
<desrt> uh
<desrt> i didn't reboot yet
<desrt> and your statement makes me nervous to :)
<ricotz> alright ;)
<ricotz> you might see a black background ;)
<ricotz> if you havent enabled the g-s-d plugin manually
<ricotz> desrt,  https://launchpadlibrarian.net/130099807/ubuntu-settings_12.10.6_12.10.7.diff.gz
<desrt> ricotz: seems to have some issues with networkmanager...
<desrt> ricotz: won't the shell draw its own background?
<ricotz> it relies on g-s-d
<desrt> why?
<ricotz> nautilus is suppose to do it
<ricotz> *not
<desrt> not on gnome3 :)
<desrt> i just wonder why the shell cannot draw the background itself
<desrt> probably more efficient this way...
<ricotz> nautilus could be the reason to silently support the iconized desktop
<desrt> ya... sure.... in the nautilus case it should allow for an external background renderer
<desrt> but in the non-nautilus case it should just do it itself as part of the job of composing the scene
 * desrt ponders nautilus argb with transparency in the background areas
<RAOF> desrt: So, libxi is working for you now? The git history is confusing me, probably because pitti uploaded -0ubuntu3 between me checking the archive version and me checking the git history.
<desrt> RAOF: let's see
<desrt> Name: Xi
<desrt> Description: X Input Extension Library
<desrt> Version: 1.6.1
<desrt> looks right...
<RAOF> desrt: Sorry about taht.
<desrt> a bug is a bug
<desrt> thanks for the fix :)
<desrt> pitti: ^
<desrt> pitti: oh.  you did the upload, so you probably already know about this :)
<desrt> disregard :p
<seb128> ricotz, what's the story with pangox?
<seb128> what is using it?
<seb128> looking to your readd-pangox.patch
<desrt> libmathview_backend_gtk.so.0 here
<desrt> i guess almost everything else has moved on to pangocairo
<ricotz> seb128, as i said afair i only stumbled over cairodock using it
<seb128> ricotz, ok, thanks
<desrt> seb128: mathview's use of pangox is non-trivial
<desrt> for the long term we will need to do one of:
<seb128> desrt, I will just put the "restore pangox" patch in there for this cycle
<desrt> a) get someone to look at mathview and get a patch upstream removing the depend
<desrt> b) have a libpangox separate library/sourcepkg that just goes unmaintained forever
<desrt> c) drop it from the archive
<seb128> desrt, ricotz listed cairodock as well
<desrt> i guess you do not consider (c) to be a viable option in this case
<seb128> no
<desrt> so let's wait until someone who can do (a) wakes up :)
<seb128> yeah
<desrt> ugh
<desrt> gtkmathview bugzilla link on its homepage points to a server that no longer exists
<desrt> attente: we should rename ilo to nuclear rabbit
<seb128> ricotz, what's up with that debian/patches/fixes.patch in pango?
<seb128> -  thai_modules="$thai_modules,thai-lang"
<seb128> +  thai_modules="thai-lang"
<seb128> in configure.ac
<seb128> what's breaking without it?
<ricotz> seb128, this broken the syntax leaving a ",," in the resulting list while $thai_module oviously is ""
<mdeslaur> seb128: are we getting sane menus back in nautilus soon, or is that off the table?
<ricotz> seb128, so this broke "for module in $included_modules; do" irc
<pitti> desrt, RAOF: sorry, did that cause a problem?
<pitti> RAOF, desrt: I coordinated with tjaalton this morning
<tjaalton> RAOF: yeah, I only committed the changelog bits since the staging ppa has the clean version already
<RAOF> pitti: No, that's fine. I was just confused because desrt asked me to fix it, and you fixed it while I was in the process of fixing it :)
<desrt> pitti: no.  fixes the problem, i think.
<desrt> pitti: was just telling you that it was fixed because i thought that RAOF fixed it :)
<pitti> desrt: I did it because mutter was thinking that it could use barrier events, from comparing pkg-config --modversion xi
<desrt> pitti: i know.  i noticed the same
<desrt> that's why i was bothering RAOF about it
<pitti> ain't daily jhbuild great? :-)
<desrt> in short: there is no problem at all and all three of us are happy :)
 * pitti ^5s desrt and RAOF
<seb128> ricotz, did you open an upstream bug about that?
<seb128> mdeslaur, good question, mterry said he would look at it some weeks ago, dunno if that happened
<mterry> mdeslaur, define sane menus
<mdeslaur> mterry: seb128 had mentioned we were going to bring back multiple categories to the menu bar, as in previous versions...as the single menu labelled "Home Folder" is kind of weird in Unity
<mterry> mdeslaur, ah.  we just had a chat about that here.  So I hadn't been working on that side of things.  And I'm personally not sure that's a wise change to go back to.  But I guess that's a question for design.  seb128, have they chimed in?
<mterry> Design *does* want that menu back for the bare desktop (i.e. no windows open).  So maybe that implies they want it back for normal file windows too
<mterry> mdeslaur, ^
<mdeslaur> mterry, seb128: is there a bug open somewhere to track this?
<mterry> mdeslaur, I don't know one off the top of my head
<mterry> mdeslaur, I think it was in a blueprint at least
<mdeslaur> thanks
<mterry> mdeslaur, while you're here, feel like giving a security perspective on qt5 in main?  1130281
<mterry> bug 1130281 even
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1130281 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "[MIR] qtbase" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1130281
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1037081
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1037081 in nautilus (Ubuntu Raring) "Desktop menu missing in nautilus 3.5" [Low,Confirmed]
<mdeslaur> mterry: jdstrand and sarnold typically handle security MIR reviews, I'll let them handle it
<mdeslaur> Laney: thanks
<seb128> desrt, http://www.therefinerybar.co.uk/
<seb128> desktopers ^ michelle suggests that place, it's close and big enough to receive us
<desrt> seb128: i'm OK with anything
<desrt> was just giving a suggestion before -- no real preference
<jbicha> seb128: I'm running nautilus 3.7.90 here on regular raring (without PPAs), I only had to revert 9 commits to get it to work with the GNOME 3.6 stack we have in raring
<jbicha> I just need one more patch to get it to work with gnome-shell 3.6's SearchProvider v1
<seb128> jbicha, what did they change?
<jbicha> it has a few nice changes that would be difficult to backport like list view gaining optional tree view support
<jbicha> http://git.gnome.org/browse/nautilus/tree/NEWS
<seb128> jbicha, are the revert because of our gtk being outdated?
<seb128> (we are looking at updating to 3.8)
<seb128> or for other reasons?
<desrt> seb128: "looking at" lol
<jbicha> 7 are for GTK 3.6, 1 is for gnome-disks (the Format menu item), 1 is for gsettings-desktop-schemas
<jbicha> seb128: GTK 3.8 breaks theming in Unity pretty bad, I don't know how easy that is to fix
<seb128> jbicha, menus?
<desrt> jbicha: i fixed this already
<seb128> jbicha, desrt fixed that yesterday
<desrt> the fix is already in the archive, even
<jbicha> ok, GTK 3.8 would be nice then :)
<seb128> jbicha, did you try desrt's fix?
<seb128> didrocks, hud NEWed!
<seb128> jbicha, it's in raring
<didrocks> seb128: \o/
<jbicha> Nautilus today also drops support for drawing the desktop so we'd need to revert that for Metacity at least (Compiz/Unity too, right?)
<desrt> jbicha: 'today'?
<desrt> i just checked out nautilus from git a few minutes ago and it still has the desktop code
<jbicha> http://git.gnome.org/browse/nautilus/log
<jbicha> *drawing the wallpaper*
<desrt> lol
<jbicha> oops ;)
<desrt> i was speculating about using rgba for the desktop only an hour or two ago
<desrt> glad to see they do it :)
<desrt> smspillaz: hey
<desrt> smspillaz: what's the story with wallpaper drawing in compiz
<desrt> smspillaz: i saw you were doing work on this at some point
 * mdeslaur hugs pitti for fixing pygobject-2
<pitti> mdeslaur: :)
<pitti> mdeslaur: does meld work properly for you again? I got the warning, but it was otherwise mostly working for me
<pitti> but I don't normally use it, so I didn't exercise it very thoroughly
<mdeslaur> pitti: yep, works fine now. I don't get the warning anymore
<Laney>   /gdbus/unref-pending:                                                FAIL
<Laney> GTester: last random seed: R02S9dcf5591189f5c8d0b42c0e12667c9b4
<jbicha> seb128: theming still isn't working right with GTK 3.8, my menus have icons but menus-have-icons is set to false
<jbicha> the menu bar is using Ambiance but my theme is Adwaita, Firefox theming isn't correct
<jbicha> actually everything is using Ambiance/ubuntu-mono-dark
<desrt> jbicha: sounds.... odd
<jbicha> I guess I'll try reverting gnome-settings-daemon just to check if that's what's wrong
<desrt> why would it use amciance if you have your theme set to adwaita?
<desrt> maybe g-s-d is mucked up or your dconf setup
<jbicha> g-s-d/g-c-c breaks a lot of things on Ubuntu
<smspillaz> desrt: XSetRootWindowBackground should work just fine
<smspillaz> I don't think its possible to change it after compiz has started
<smspillaz> (doing that would require listening for damage on the root window and you don't want that)
<desrt> interesting
<desrt> if nautilus is truly drawn rgba then that would probably work, indeed
<smspillaz> uhh
<smspillaz> no, not really
<smspillaz> if a desktop window is present we don't use the root window background
<smspillaz> perhaps we could tweak it so that if the desktop window has an alpha channel, we should draw the root window background ?
<jbicha> desrt: seb128: reverting g-s-d back to 3.6 fixed my theme problems
<smspillaz> (desktop windows have never had alpha channels, heh)
<desrt> smspillaz: starting today, they do
<desrt> which really makes a great deal of sense if you think about it
<desrt> the only reason that nautilus drew the desktop historically is because it had to
<desrt> because we didn't have the ability to composite the icons on top of a background coming from a different source
<smspillaz> desrt: heh, awesome, I guess we can have per-workspace wallpapers now
<desrt> smspillaz: yes.  definitely.
<desrt> or animated ones
<smspillaz> that too
<desrt> (without it sucking, i mean)
<smspillaz> although, it would still suck
<smspillaz> animated wallpapers don't really work in cases where abusing fill-rate is not an option
<smspillaz> and then even if they're obscured it will still abuse fill rate because of some very stupid details of how the damage code in compiz works
<smspillaz> desrt: so then there's work to be done and
<smspillaz> *sigh*
<desrt> smspillaz: you love compiz.  admit it.
<smspillaz> well
<smspillaz> Iunno
<smspillaz> there are some things I like about it
<smspillaz> and then there are just some things which are not there yet and would be a total pain to do
<seb128> smspillaz, dunno what you are doing but both didrocks and desrt are complaining about you
<desrt> smspillaz: seb is, in kind, just left of didrocks :)
 * achiang hears a lot of giggling coming from the left hand side of the table, wonders what seb128, desrt, and didrocks are laughing about
<desrt> and achiang to the right
<didrocks> London is as noisy as this channel right now :p
<desrt> smspillaz: seriously, though... would be nice to have you here
<smspillaz> heh, yeah, it would be nice to be in London
<desrt> apparently didrocks ate mterry
<smspillaz> desrt: sounds plausible
<didrocks> smspillaz: yeah, I did it the "French way" :p
<desrt> a lyonese specialty, no doubt
<smspillaz> I think that is going to be a thing now
<didrocks> with some quenelle
 * mterry is a specialty everywhere
<Laney> GLib:ERROR:/build/glib2.0-2oF6AZ/glib2.0-2.35.8/./glib/tests/thread.c:149:test_thread4: assertion failed: (thread == NULL)
<Laney> OK /thread/thread4:                                                     FAIL
<Laney> GTester: last random seed: R02S1502a99625ea8544e6ee6df2f43f5921
<smspillaz> just add "I did it the French Way[tm]" to add ambiguity about a potential double entendre
<desrt> Laney: this happens when the kernel rejects our request to make a thread due to insufficient resources
<Laney> oho
<desrt> builders busy?
<Laney> my laptop
<desrt> weird!!!
<Laney> so... s/busy/shitty/?
<desrt> reproducable?
<Laney> let me try again
<Laney> i'll not build in ram this time ...
<desrt> interesting...
<seb128> I like how we talk over IRC when sitting at the same table
<larsu> nerds.
<Laney> NERDS
<Laney> snap
<larsu> haha :)
<seb128> larsu, you are just jalous :p
<larsu> I like that you're talking here.  Makes me feel less bad about not being in London
<larsu> seb128: yeah...
 * seb128 hugs larsu
<larsu> :)
<seb128> we miss you as well
<Laney> ♥
<larsu> that honorary desktop-team membership is not worth much when I can't come to the sprints!
<davmor2> larsu: you can sprint all you want, just buy a tread mill ;)
<larsu> nah, too lazy :P
<jbicha> seb128, mterry: I attached my debdiff to bug 1130746
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1130746 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Update to nautilus 3.7.90" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1130746
<seb128> jbicha, can we get a merge request for the team vcs rather?
<jasoncwarner_> morning everyone
<desrt> jasoncwarner_: hihi
<desrt> (you can tell by the fastest responses on IRC who are the most dedicated slackers at the sprint)
<mterry> jbicha, I'm nervous about 3.8 apps in raring
<mterry> jasoncwarner_, hello!
<didrocks> hey jasoncwarner_!
<desrt> nautilus was on our to-consider list
<desrt> depending on if cosimo added things to make our life better
<desrt> (as he said he may at the UDS)
<Laney> looks like glib builds when i don't do it in ram
<desrt> Laney: that's really weird...
<desrt> i wouldn't think that memory pressure would reduce the willingness of the kernel to spawn new threads
<desrt> the thing is, the only way you get the thread != NULL assertion is in the case that the kernel returns EAGAIN
<desrt> all other cases would hit a different assert
<mterry> desrt, my personal to-consider list was empty, though I know the discussion was more expansive at UDS  :)
<desrt> documented thus:        EAGAIN Insufficient resources to create another thread, or a system-imposed limit on the number of threads was encountered.   The  latter  case  may  occur in two ways: the RLIMIT_NPROC soft resource limit (set via setrlimit(2)), which limits the number of process for a real user ID, was reached; or the kernel's sys‐ tem-wide limit on the number of threads, /proc/sys/kernel/threads-max, was reached.
<desrt> Laney: wait.  this is WAY more interesting than i thought
<jbicha> mterry: it's less patches to maintain to go with 3.8 than to try to backport useful stuff to 3.6 especially if we do get GTK 3.8 in for raring
<seb128> jbicha, we wouldn't backport, we would stay on 3.6 and wait another cycle to get the new features
<seb128> time for them to stabilize
<jasoncwarner_> chrisccoulson seb128 tells me you had the most fun out of anyone the past few days....
<jasoncwarner_> ;)
<chrisccoulson> jasoncwarner_, hah, yes :)
<jasoncwarner_> chrisccoulson I mean, if you wanted to dig into obscure problem areas, I guess you found your niche ;)
<jasoncwarner_> chrisccoulson but in seriousness....holy freakin' hell that is awesome. great job
<chrisccoulson> jasoncwarner_, yeah, i do seem to end up with all of the fun bugs ;)
<ogra_> chrisccoulson, do you have any bug for bamf misbehaving with FF in precise ?
<ogra_> i seem to not be able to have it use its icon in the launcher
<chrisccoulson> ogra_, i've not seen anything like that. but sometimes things can get a bit weird eg if bamf restarts for some reason
<ogra_> (and i also dont seem to be able to reach the most right tab in it)
<ogra_> chrisccoulson, well, i have that behavior since day one
<ogra_> FF starts always with the questionmark icon
<chrisccoulson> ogra_, oh, i definitely haven't seen anything like that before :/
<ogra_> wrt tabs, i can reach the tab if i go to the most right tab i can get and then maximize
<ogra_> that gets me the one extra tab thats right of the one i can reach ....
<ogra_> only in the tab bar thogh, the pulldown works fine
<didrocks> czajkowski: hey, around?
<czajkowski> I am
<czajkowski> didrocks: what have I done....
<didrocks> czajkowski: nothing (yet ;)), do you know if uploads to a ppa are currently encoutering issues?
<didrocks> czajkowski: like, we receive no email, nor seeing the upload in the ppa
<czajkowski> they were about 2 hours ago
<czajkowski> maybe 3 at this stage been on a call for the last while
<czajkowski> lemmie go poke
<czajkowski> didrocks: got an example ppa ?
<Laney> gnew glib gnuploaded
<desrt> Laney: nice.  thanks.
<Laney> kein problem
<seb128> ricotz, did you have pango builds failing with "asic-fc.c:335: undefined reference to `hb_ft_face_create_cached'" errors?
<seb128> basic*
<ricotz> seb128, no, irc this was a recent harfbuzz api change
<seb128> seems like rather linker flags missing
<seb128> no?
<ricotz> http://git.gnome.org/browse/pango/commit/?id=6ee53b4e4567b4d7f2b8799d00ecea223ab4b28f
<ricotz> (but there was some symbols rename too irc)
<seb128> ricotz, thanks, would have been very handy if you kept your 1.32 packaging :p
<seb128> I didn't see that patch in the changelog history though
<seb128> wonder how you built it
<jbicha> seb128: you mean like https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/testing/+packages?field.name_filter=pango1.0&field.status_filter=&field.series_filter=raring
<seb128> jbicha, thanks, I was looking in the gnome3 staging ppa, not this one
<seb128> jbicha, you can't get the files from there it seems :-(
<seb128> " Removed from disk on 2013-01-07. "
<jbicha> it works here
<seb128> jbicha, works?
<seb128> jbicha, can you give me the url of the debian.tar.gz?
<seb128> jbicha, for 1.32.5
<jbicha> https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3-staging/+files/pango1.0_1.32.6-0ubuntu1%7Eraring2.debian.tar.xz
<seb128> jbicha, 1.32.6 is the "broken version" which should have been 1.33.
<jbicha> oh never mind then
<seb128> thanks for trying ;-)
<seb128> shrug, it's annoying that you guys went through the work to do those updates
<seb128> but didn't keep the stuff you did in a way we can reuse them for the distro
<seb128> vcs for the win guys ;-)
<jbicha> well this is unusual, everyone knows that higher version number = better
<seb128> lol
 * Sweetshark is suggesting to upstream to release "LibreOffice over 9000" next then ....
<seb128> ok, time to call it day, will continue tomorrow
<jbicha> Sweetshark: the Android Impress remote control app is cool
<GunnarHj> charles: ping?
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-02-21
<pitti> Good morning
<larsu> hi pitti!
<pitti> hey larsu, wie gehts?
<larsu> gut, und dir?
 * larsu can't stop hacking
<pitti> larsu: prima, danke
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> I don't know what the plan is WRT gnome 3.7 - how do you feel about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-monitor/+bug/1130956?
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1130956 in gnome-system-monitor (Ubuntu) "Update gnome-system-monitor to 3.7.90" [Undecided,New]
<jibel> good morning
<highvoltage> morning jibel
<jibel> Hey  highvoltage
<m4n1sh> mvo: can you please have a look at the merge req in your free time
<seb128> hey desktopers
<Sweetsha1k> seb128: ho
<seb128> Sweetsha1k, where are ... oh, other side of the table
<seb128> got it
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> seb128, how come i always end up with you sat next to me? ;)
<seb128> Laney, btw ricotz pointed at http://git.gnome.org/browse/pango/patch/?id=6ee53b4e4567b4d7f2b8799d00ecea223ab4b28f to fix linking issues with the new pango
<seb128> chrisccoulson, oh, I didn't see you
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey
<Sweetsha1k> seb128: really?
<chrisccoulson> hi!
 * Sweetsha1k looks up.
<Sweetsha1k> seb128: true dat.
<Sweetsha1k> amazing
<chrisccoulson> mterry, what was that? sorry, i didn't hear ;)
<mterry> :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, firefox failed to build in the ppa it seems
<seb128> did you notice?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, WHICH PPA?
<seb128> YOUR PPA
<seb128> DUDE
<chrisccoulson> hah
<chrisccoulson> thanks
 * ogra_ shades his ears ... 
<Sweetsha1k> mterry: we should finally switch from UDP to TCP for voice so that such communication fails dont happen
<Sweetsha1k> chrisccoulson: ^^
<chrisccoulson> lol
<mterry> Sweetsha1k, :)
<chrisccoulson> hi ogra_. i bet you wish you were sat here next to seb128 too!
<ogra_> did he shout in RL as well ?
<Sweetsha1k> ogra_: you dont wanna know about RL
<chrisccoulson> ogra_, YES
<Sweetsha1k> ogra_: scary stuff
<seb128> STEAK
<ogra_> managers ... tsk
<ogra_> LOL
<RAOF> desrt: What's up?
<RAOF> desrt: I'm driving the projector, but I can spare some cycles.
<desrt> RAOF: weird trackpad issue
<desrt> RAOF: i sum it up here: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=694343
<ubot2> Gnome bug 694343 in mouse ""disable touchpad" doesn't completely disable touchpad" [Normal,Needinfo]
<RAOF> Wooo!
<desrt> neat bug, eh? :)
<RAOF> Yeah.
<RAOF> desrt: So, synaptics has *two* ways to disable it - there's device-enabled and synaptics-off.
<RAOF> Hysterical raisins.
<desrt> lemme guess which one *syn*daemon uses....
<RAOF> Ding!
<desrt> RAOF: can you put that info in the bug?
<Laney> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1698083/
<desrt> Laney: that's some nice looking code!
<Laney> the stroke of genius is evident
<desrt> the sort of genius that causes one to think that the best thing to do before creating a thread is to instruct the kernel to not allow us to create threads
<Laney> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1698116/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/1698110/
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> when / how often / how soon are autopkgtests run after upload?
<Laney> for the record - didier answered me irl: scanned every 15 mins
<desrt> Laney: "i believe that the internet is real"
<Sweetsha1k> desrt: the cake is a lie
<TheMuso> OOOOI/c
<dholbach> asking again since now more poeple are up: I don't know what the plan is WRT gnome 3.7 - how do you feel about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-monitor/+bug/1130956?
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1130956 in gnome-system-monitor (Ubuntu) "Update gnome-system-monitor to 3.7.90" [Wishlist,New]
<desrt> dholbach: that's a pretty low criticality component...
<desrt> dholbach: do you know about gnome3-staging?
<desrt> dholbach: they have gnome-system-monitor 3.7 in their PPA
<dholbach> ah, just saw pitti's comment
<dholbach> desrt, no, no idea about the ppa
<pitti> yeah, just discussed in #u-devel
<desrt> desktop team will probably sync things out of this PPA
<pitti> I'm sponsoring
<desrt> pitti: 3.7 ALL the things!
<desrt> seb looks unhappy :p
<desrt> jdstrand: around?
<didrocks_on_pidg> hum, interesting… at least it works
<didrocks_on_pidg> for some definition of working :p
<ogra_> well, it gives you a weird nick
<ogra_> :P
<didrocks> ogra_: it was _on_pidgin_and_crying :)
<ogra_> haha
<didrocks> ogra_: I doubted for one second to upload the patch. People using IRC on pidgin doesn't even deserve the patch :p
<Laney> _with_happiness
<Laney> _at_how_beautiful_an_irc_experience_can_be
<ogra_> didrocks, ++
<didrocks> :)
<notgary> What are all the different lists of work items that someone could work on if they wanted to help out with packaging during the global jam?
<notgary> I've got: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/desktop/versions.html
<notgary> and
<notgary> http://people.ubuntuwire.org/~lucas/merges.html
<notgary> and was wondering if there were any others I could like to
<notgary> I've also got a lit of build failures reported by Jenkins http://qa.ubuntuwire.org/ftbfs/
<Laney> pitti: could it be that the new gobject-introspection makes things ftbfs like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1698884/ ?
<Laney> http://btlondon2012.co.uk/pano.html?view.hlookat=-28.0528&view.vlookat=2.5688&view.fov=4.7186&imarkerath=-28.0528&imarkeratv=2.5688
<Laney> o hai blue fin
<Sweetsha1k> Laney: Icanhazcheeseburger?
<Sweetsha1k> Laney: oh wait, I just had one.
<Laney> yum yum
<Sweetsha1k> isnt that nomnomnom?
 * Sweetsha1k needs to retrain his lolcode ...
<pitti> Laney: yeah, most likely; there have been some changes in that area
<pitti> Laney: all the examples have <instance-parameter> wrapped in a <parameter> tag
<Laney> pitti: The examples in g-i you mean? I see <parameters> <instance-parameter …> … </parameters> in both
<pitti> right, forgot the 's', sorry
<xnox> cyphermox: are in you in BlueFin?
<Laney> hmm, so I don't see the difference
<Laney> looking in tests in g-i
<pitti> Laney: I was looking at commit d1ac20f7920
<pitti> and 9c0bd59b02
<mitya57> hi, can anybody please look at / sponsor lp:~mitya57/gnome-system-monitor/lp1110498 ?
<Laney> you should propose a merge and get it on the sponsor list
<pitti> mitya57: we just got g-s-m 3.7.90 into raring
<pitti> mitya57: so I'm pretty sure that this is not relevant any more
<pitti> mitya57: indeed, verified; closing
<mitya57> pitti: oops, didn't notice that (my branch is two days old) :)
<pitti> mitya57: yeah, the one I sponsored two hours ago or so was from today; sorry
<Laney> hmm, so there's http://git.gnome.org/browse/vala/commit/?id=9cd5d1d5eb8bdeecfcf544971b6a9f4c20718f80
<Laney> but not for start
<pitti> Laney: would it actually be desirable to silently discard broken elements instead of failing on them?
<Laney> ah: http://git.gnome.org/browse/vala/commit/?id=c755bb4bd3b078363193ea41495e4c9f2782a9d8
<mitya57> Laney: how can I make a merge against ubuntu-desktop branch show up there?
<Laney> no, it needs to explicitly ignore the ones it wants to
<Laney> like this
<pitti> Laney: ah, so we need to backport that vala patch?
<Laney> seems so
 * Laney does
<desrt> jbicha: we can talk here too
<Laney> kinky
<desrt> O_o
<jbicha> desrt: in front of all these people?!
<pitti> what on earth are you guys doing!?
 * larsu doesn't want to know
<desrt> jbicha: gnome-shell actually has a direct depend on gconf as well
<desrt> presumably because a .convert file is installed
<desrt> i think it's probably safe to not have that as a depend
<Laney> pitti: haha, you already sponsored that for ricotz in -0.18
<pitti> Laney: ah, that's still using 16?
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/130734937/vala-0.18_0.18.1-0ubuntu3_0.18.1-0ubuntu4.diff.gz
<jbicha> desrt: maybe, how do we handle upgrades though?
<jbicha> desrt: you're using gnome-terminal 3.7?
<desrt> yup
<jbicha> anyone want to sponsor https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/vte/ubuntu-vte3 ?
<mlankhorst> would be better to ask in ubuntu-devel?
<jbicha> desrt: let me know if you figure out how to get new tabs to keep the same working directory ^ that fix is a prerequisite
<desrt> oh ya.  that's sort of been annoying me a lot.
<jbicha> http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-terminal/tree/NEWS#n12 but I couldn't get it to work
<jbicha> pitti: are you still patch piloting?
<pitti> jbicha: yes
<jbicha> pitti: cool, can you look at vte3? ^
<pitti> jbicha: hm, this really needs to run in each and every shell we are running? what does it do?
<pitti> jbicha: i. e. how does __vte_ps1() actually get used?
<jbicha> http://git.gnome.org/browse/vte/tree/src/vte.sh?h=vte-0-34
<jbicha> and it's needed for gnome-terminal 3.7
<jbicha> http://git.gnome.org/browse/vte/commit/?h=vte-0-34&id=2975562
<marga> So, I'm trying to figure out a sound bug, and there's one thing that's driving me crazy.  If I open gnome-control-center sound from unity, it shows a completely different window than if I open it from cinnamon
<marga> from unity, there's no hardware tab
<marga> and the contents of the tabs are different
<marga> and, when I connect my usb headphones, I get no sound.
<pitti> jbicha: uploaded, thanks
<TheMuso> marga: yes I believe we show a different UI depending on the desktop shell used.
<jdstrand> infinity: can you kill these: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security/+archive/ppa/+build/4317384 https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security/+archive/ppa/+build/4317385
<jdstrand> whoops
<jdstrand> infinity: asked in #ubuntu-release (where I meant to ask)
<pitti> jdstrand: I don't think he can; you need to ask vanguard in #is
<jdstrand> interesting
<jdstrand> pitti: ok, thanks
<Laney> hi mlankhorst
<mlankhorst> g'day
<Laney> NO
<czajkowski> random 13.04 desktop question, on start up, when you get to the login screen, type in password. why does the user name and name of machine become highlighed?
<seb128> czajkowski, they do?
<czajkowski> they do
<czajkowski> each and every time
<czajkowski> it's very odd
<czajkowski> but not as odd as the other issue I get where  it boots up and looks black
<czajkowski> but if I hite the contrast button there is my login screen
<czajkowski> but that only happens every 3/4th time
<TheMuso> czajkowski: Your audio issue should be resolved now as of the latest pulse update.
<czajkowski> whoo
<czajkowski> TheMuso: at least I wasnt imagining it :)
<mterry> seb128, chrisccoulson: bug 1049046 is what you were talking about?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1049046 in update-manager (Ubuntu Quantal) "Software updater stops complete update if only one source cannot be found" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1049046
<chrisccoulson> mterry, yeah, that's the one. thanks
<qengho> chrisccoulson: https://code.launchpad.net/~cmiller/chromium-browser/ppa-chromium-browser.raring.stable
<rickspencer3> stgraber, hey, so when I started up this morning, it seemed that I had no pulseaudio
<rickspencer3> I suspect this is due to having user session upstart running
<rickspencer3> anyway I can get you some info so you can look into that?
<stgraber> rickspencer3: what do you get if you do "status pulseaudio"?
<rickspencer3> stgraber, well ... unfortunately I have restarted and it works now
<rickspencer3> I forgot I was running user session upstart :(
<stgraber> rickspencer3: ok. Anything interesting in ~/.cache/upstart/pulseaudio.log?
 * rickspencer3 looks
<rickspencer3> stgraber, 12 lines of this:
<rickspencer3> pulseaudio: error while loading shared libraries: libpulsecommon-2.1.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<rickspencer3> which is weird because I think I got pulse 3 yesterday
<stgraber> my guess is that pulse crashed and upstart failed to respawn it because of an existing pid file. I believe I saw that here at some point too. A simple workaround would be to add a pre-start of "pulseaudio -k || true" so that it'd cleanup before spawning it
<rickspencer3> stgraber, should I log a bug for that or something?
<stgraber> I'll do that change to the job in the next upload, hopefully that'll fix it (would still be nice to figure out exactly why pulse is dying and fix that too ;))
<rickspencer3> stgraber, well, I suspect it had something to do with upgrading yesterday, tbh
<rickspencer3> so is probably transient
<rickspencer3> thanks stgraber
<stgraber> rickspencer3: I just commited the change to bzr, so the job will workaround any issue like that with the next build. As the feature technically isn't in the archive, we don't need a bug report here. It'd probably be useful to log a bug for the pulse crash if we ever manage to reproduce it and get some debug info
<rickspencer3> stgraber, ok, thanks
<stgraber> seb128: hey there. I'm trying to debug the qt theme being wrong when running under user sessions. Can you suggest someone who has a clue as to how our qt theming is working?
<seb128> stgraber, Riddell maybe?
<seb128> stgraber, is that qt4 or qt5? what's the issue?
<stgraber> seb128: well, the problem happens under a unity session. Outside of an upstart user session we get a theme that looks like gtk (testing with mumble), within a user session we get an ugly theme (all gray, probably some kind of default theme)
<seb128> stgraber, it happens only with the new upstart though?
<stgraber> yep
<seb128> not sure what qt is using to determine what gtk is using...
<seb128> could be xsettings
<Riddell> stgraber: Qt has some magic to detect if its running under gnome and loads the gtk theme if so, maybe that's broken in unity?
<Riddell> it's window manager atoms I believe
<seb128> Riddell, do you know what's the magic? env variable?
<Riddell> ^^
<stgraber> Riddell: ah, good idea. I looked at the environment but didn't find anything obvious. I'll go check the xatoms on the root window
<mitya57> it's not xsettings definitely
<mitya57> my patch that brings xsettings support to qt is awaiting review for longer than a month :(
<mitya57> (they really should have dholbach^W patch pilots)
<stgraber> seb128, Riddell: found it, it depends on GNOME_DESKTOP_SESSION_ID being set (to any value)
<stgraber> I'll add that to the gnome-session job, should do the trick
<seb128> stgraber, seems wrong
<seb128> stgraber, something is/was setting it, why that something stopped working and shouldn't we fix that cause rather?
<mitya57> funny comment @ https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/raring/qt4-x11/raring/view/head:/src/gui/kernel/qapplication_x11.cpp#L2370
<mitya57> / GNOME_DESKTOP_SESSION_ID is deprecated for some reason, but still check it
<Riddell> :)
<stgraber> seb128: well, if you know what usually sets it, I'd be happy to look into it. I just grepped all of /usr/bin and /etc without finding a single match
<Riddell> a shame there's no reliable way to do that
<mitya57> but well, GNOME_DESKTOP_SESSION_ID is a fallback to "DESKTOP_SESSION=gnome" check
<seb128> stgraber, gnome-session does
<seb128> stgraber, gnome-session/main.c:        gsm_util_setenv ("GNOME_DESKTOP_SESSION_ID", "this-is-deprecated");
<stgraber> seb128: hmm, odd
<stgraber> stgraber@castiana:~$ cat /proc/$(pgrep gnome-session)/environ | tr '\0' '\n' | grep SESSION_ID
<stgraber> stgraber@castiana:~$
<stgraber> seb128: is that code conditional on something else?
<seb128> stgraber, no
<seb128> stgraber, but it's updating it by making a call over the dbus session bus
<seb128> UpdateActivationEnvironment
<stgraber> seb128: hmm, right, so it'll only be set to things that are dbus activated, not for what's started by upstart or by a child of an upstart job (in this case, compiz/unity)
<seb128> stgraber, weird, compiz/unity are not dbus activated in the traditional workflow either
<stgraber> seb128: hmm, indeed... maybe gnome-session explicitly sets it for things it spawns itself? I had a quick look here and compiz on a regular system definitely has GNOME_DESKTOP_SESSION_ID in the environment
<seb128> stgraber, well, gsm_util_setenv() does g_setenv (variable, value, TRUE);
<seb128> stgraber, so any child (e.g the autostarted .desktop) should have the env
<stgraber> ok, so it applies to both its children and to dbus activated stuff. That explains how compiz usually inherits it
<seb128> yeah
<stgraber> ok, so the next upstart upload will have a simple trick in gnome-session.conf to export GNOME_DESKTOP_SESSION_ID to jobs depending on gnome-session. That should do the trick (at least it works here). Hopefully QT will stop depending on that variable soon and we can drop that workaround then.
<mterry> mpt, seb128 and chrisccoulson don't like the dialog that we added in bug 1049046.  A suggestion was that the "OK" button should be something like "Continue" or "Continue Anyway" or some such.  Thoughts?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1049046 in update-manager (Ubuntu Quantal) "Software updater stops complete update if only one source cannot be found" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1049046
<seb128> mterry, mpt: "OK" is not really informative on the what you are saying "OK" to
<mpt> mterry, what OK button?
<seb128> or what's coming next if you ack it
<mterry> mpt, sorry...  let me get you context
<czajkowski> rickspencer3: if you're on raring and booted up and have no sound, I logged that bug and it's just been fixed - may be seperate but just so you know.
<czajkowski> rickspencer3: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1129990
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1129990 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "Sound no longer works unless you kill it each time for each application" [High,Fix released]
<mterry> mpt, hmm, I don't see the addition to the spec promised by comment #5 in that bug?  But the dialog you proposed in that bug, I put an "OK" button on (because the rest of the error dialogs in update-manager use OK)
<mpt> mterry, well, you grabbed it so it fell off my to-do list ;-)
<mterry> mpt, you can see the dialog if you edit your sources.list and screw up one of the URLs
<mpt> mterry, and I'm running Ringtail?
<mterry> mpt, yes
<seb128> stgraber, in the new upstart world the autostarts are not spawned by gnome-session anymore?
<seb128> stgraber, I don't understand why the env is unset if gnome-session still starts those
<seb128> stgraber, are we likely to have the same issue with some other variables?
<stgraber> seb128: compiz has a separate upstart job with the setup in my PPA, so it's not spawned by gnome-session. Same thing applies to pulseaudio and gnome-settings-daemon
<stgraber> seb128: from a simple environment diff, we seem to be missing two variables. GNOME_DESKTOP_SESSION_ID and XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP
<seb128> stgraber, right
<TheMuso> Um, I think Pulseaudio gets automatically spawned, it doesn't get explicitly loaded under normal circumstances.
<achiang> mterry: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1126516
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1126516 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Xorg crashed with SIGABRT in <unavailable> in ??() (Nexus 7)" [Critical,New]
<stgraber> TheMuso: right, the current jobs are just examples. It'll eventually be up to you guys to choose what you want to have started by upstart and what should be dbus activated instead.
<mterry> bryce, you want help with the above bug?   Just want me to reproduce it?
<bryceh> mterry, yeah see if you can repro
<Laney> ricotz: what is the pango1.0-multiarch-modver?
<Laney> I see, it's automatically generated
<Laney> oh no, it's set in the rules file
<ricotz> Laney, i guess it was suppose to be use by rdepends to track this version
<ricotz> Laney, like plymouth
<czajkowski> I've a bit of an odd one on raring atm, and before I log a bug am curious if anyone else can replicate it.  if you click empty recycling bin - it opens up the folder of my /home and looks like this, is this now normal? http://ubuntuone.com/2UdQROWOWnq5yOrzCj2JUu
<Laney> it's some kind of abi then?
<Laney> ricotz: will we have to rebuild packages for it?
<Laney> actually I only see pango-graphite depending on it
<ricotz> Laney, in case of plymouth just the initramfs trigger will be affected and i already made infinity fix that a while ago
<ricotz> (by the module location change ^)
<bschaefer> czajkowski, hmm from that screen shot it looks like your trash icon has some trash in it
<bschaefer> (the trash icon)
<bschaefer> now if you don't have any trash, and the trash icon thinks its full then thats a bug
<czajkowski> bschaefer: well it does, but I'd expect the folder to show up is the trash folder not the one wher all home is
<czajkowski> I'd have thought it should bring you to your trash folder
<czajkowski> so you could review the items, and empty
<Laney> ah, it hardcoded the directory
<Laney> ricotz: OK, uploading 1.32.5 to raring now
<Laney> I'll let it age in proposed some time though
<Laney> like a fine wine
<bschaefer> czajkowski, right, it should open a trash window somewhere
<bschaefer> but im guessing its not focusing the right window
<ricotz> Laney, oh i thought 1.32.4 was the target
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> bschaefer: bingo
<Laney> ricotz: hope not!
<Laney> .6 was the borked one
<bschaefer> possibly, which is a Nautilus focus bug
<bschaefer> IIRC
<Laney> seb128: confirm/deny
 * bschaefer tries to find that bug
<ricotz> Laney, just saying i thought seb128 was working on .4
<Laney> gtk asks for .4 I think but .5 should also be good
<Laney> .6 is bad
<seb128> I was looking at .5
<ricotz> <seb128> ricotz, no, I want 1.32.4 then
<seb128> so +1
<ricotz> ok
<seb128> ricotz, I got confused by the versions
<ricotz> alright
<bschaefer> czajkowski, well im not sure where it is atm, Trevinho would know if its a bug already
<bschaefer> hopefully :)
<czajkowski> if not I can log one for raring
<bschaefer> czajkowski, I would file a bug, worst case it gets marked a dup of the real one :)
<bschaefer> as I don't see a bug that describes your problem 100%
<czajkowski> against nautilus
<bschaefer> czajkowski, hmm it could be unity/bamf or nautilus
<thumper> hi folks
<thumper> I've just removed a ppa
<thumper> and I want to revert packages that may have been upgraded back to the defaults
 * thumper has no working unity
<czajkowski> :/
<czajkowski> suspects many of the folks on sprint in london may be able to help but are all offline
<xnox> thumper: purge-ppa is your friend.
<xnox> czajkowski: purge-ppa for similar cases always helps =)
<TheMuso> thumper: Did you use ppa-purge?
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-02-22
<davecheney> hello, thumper told me to complain in here about the 'my machine is too fast for lightdm' bug
<jasoncwarner_> hey bryce, rickspencer3 just started to get a weird visual corruption on his desktop with his i945 device. Any reason he would be getting that?
<jasoncwarner_> he is pretty sure it just started happening.
<rickspencer3> hi bryce
<thumper> hi jasoncwarner_
<thumper> hi rickspencer3
<jasoncwarner_> they thumper
<rickspencer3> well< I just started noticing it in the sound indicator
<thumper> I have no desktop
<jasoncwarner_> hey, rather
<rickspencer3> hey thumper
<thumper> I just upgraded to raring
<thumper> and I get a wallpaper
<thumper> and that's it
<rickspencer3> dang it!
<rickspencer3> what is going on these days
<thumper> you can't look at me now for that :)
<rickspencer3> 13.04 has been really unstable for the last few days
<jasoncwarner_> thumper did it get uninstalled? like, partial update or someting?
<thumper> unity is there
<thumper> but unity-panel-service is not
<thumper> When I try to start untiy
<jasoncwarner_> thumper: not installed? or not running?
<thumper> I get compiz started
<thumper> core initialises
<thumper> then it says "unity-panel-service: no process found"
<thumper> there is no unity-panel-service installed
<thumper> there should be
<thumper> :)
<jasoncwarner_> thumper: aye...seems you might have had a partial update. rickspencer3 had one of those yesterday (unrelated)...
<jasoncwarner_> no bueno
<bschaefer> thumper, is this your problem? https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/1130679
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1130679 in Compiz "[2013/02/20] compiz/unity don't run, just loading cpp" [Critical,In progress]
<jasoncwarner_> can you manually install it?
<thumper> I'm not sure what package it is supposed to be
<bschaefer> (if you did a dist-upgrade)
<thumper> hi bschaefer
<bschaefer> thumper, hello!
<thumper> bschaefer: I had the same problem with quantal this morning
<thumper> and I thought that upgrading to raring would fix it
<thumper> but no :(
<bschaefer> thumper, o interesting, someone else was as well
<thumper> I know that veebers had the issue on the testing laptop
<bschaefer> ChrisTownsend was
<jasoncwarner_> bryceh in case you missed the above (I messaged bryce nick instead ;) ) - rickspencer3 just started to get a weird visual corruption on his desktop with his i945 device. Any reason he would be getting that?
<bschaefer> thumper, hmm have you tried starting u-p-s manually?
<bschaefer> then starting unity
<thumper> bschaefer: I can't, it isn't installed
<bschaefer> thumper, really? very strange, is unity installed?
<thumper> bschaefer: yes
<thumper> bschaefer: which may be the reason there is a problem
<bschaefer> thumper, hmm possibly a --reinstall could bring it back
<bschaefer> as mine is here; /usr/lib/unity/unity-panel-service
<rickspencer3> thumper, could you please log a bug
<thumper> bschaefer: actually, I see the panel service there
<rickspencer3> and I think there are log files from the update process that might help
<bschaefer> very strange, as just doing a 'unity
<thumper> bschaefer: why is it there and not /usr/bin??
<bschaefer>  ' should start it up
 * bschaefer has no clue
<rickspencer3> thumper, have you been abusing this machine for development in your past as a Unity dev?
<rickspencer3> like, what crazy PPAs are you running? ;)
<jasoncwarner_> thumper: aye, file a bug and send my way...in the meantime, can you manually install it and get it running? (like will it allow you to install it?)
<thumper> rickspencer3: none now, another benefit of upgrading
<thumper> it seems I do have /usr/lib/unity/unity-panel-service
<thumper> it is executable
<thumper> but not in the default path
<thumper> running u-p-s manually didn't help unity start
<bschaefer> right, which the 'unity' script should be starting that anyway hmm
<bschaefer> thumper, you could try /usr/lib/unity/unity-panel-service; compiz --replace ccp&
<bschaefer> thumper, because looking at the unity script it seems to kill u-p-s...
<thumper> hahaha
<bschaefer> and if it can't find it, then it'll just kill it...leaving you nothing
 * thumper sighs
<thumper> it fails trying to load the ini backend
<thumper> with a programmer error
<thumper> can't find interface type 6
 * thumper looks at old env file
 * thumper set to ubuntu profile
<thumper> ccp still fails
<bschaefer> :(
<thumper> Unable to find interface type 12
<bschaefer> thumper, thats this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/1130679
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1130679 in Compiz "[2013/02/20] compiz/unity don't run, just loading cpp" [Critical,In progress]
<bschaefer> :)
<bschaefer> which will be fixed soon (when it merges)
<thumper> yep...
<thumper> bschaefer: what is the ETA on that?
<bschaefer> thumper, idk, I approved this like 6 hours ago...
<thumper> what is the auto-merger doing?
<bschaefer> im not sure, even CI green lighted it 5 hours ago
<bschaefer> thumper, you could compile compiz from trunk ;)
<thumper> bschaefer: not any more thank you :)
<bschaefer> haha
<thumper> jasoncwarner_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/1131489
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1131489 in Unity "Unity fails to start" [Undecided,New]
<jasoncwarner_> thanks thumper
<thumper> jasoncwarner_: my laptop is going to sit here mostly useless until this is fixed :(
<thumper> unless I can run metacity?
<thumper> do we even still ship that?
<thumper> ha
<thumper> we do
<thumper> at least I have window management back
<thumper> and can move and resize
<thumper> ok, at least I now have email, irc and a terminal running
<thumper> and can work
<thumper> but using metacity not unity
<bschaefer> how dare you! (though i do wish that branch would merge...)
<bschaefer> thumper, I think all people who handle the auto merger are away atm
 * bschaefer re-approves the branch
<thumper> veebers: do you know anything about the automerger?
<veebers> thumper: not enough to be helpful in this instance I fear
<thumper> ok
<veebers> thumper: where is the issue? are you looking at a specific MP?
<bschaefer> veebers, https://code.launchpad.net/~compiz-team/compiz/compiz.fix_1130679/+merge/149574
<thumper> bschaefer: can you point veebers at it?
<thumper> bschaefer: ta
<bschaefer> veebers, I just re-approved it
<bschaefer> thumper, np
<veebers> bschaefer: I'm taking a look at it now
<bschaefer> veebers, thank you!
<pitti> Good morning
<jibel> good morning
<seb128> happy friday desktopers
<pitti> bonjour seb128, hereux vendredi!
<seb128> pitti, salut, ca va bien ?
<desrt> bonan vendredo, ĉiuj
<pitti> oui, merci! wrestling with gnome :)
<pitti> hey desrt
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, should we do the Pandaboard stuff now?
<mlankhorst> sure ill be there in a bit, looking for something before i go to the office
<mlankhorst> ah nm found it, going to the office :P
<czajkowski> morning folks
 * czajkowski hugs TheMuso I have sound! 
<czajkowski> seb128: this was the bug I was trying to explain yesterday. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1131372
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1131372 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "When logging in user name and machine name become highlighed" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> czajkowski, hey
<seb128> mterry, ^ saw such issues before?
<mterry> seb128, no
<czajkowski> :/
<czajkowski> well if it's meant to highlight I'll be happy, :)
<czajkowski> but just seems odd
<seb128> when did that start?
<czajkowski> seb128: also https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1131321
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1131321 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Emptying Rubbish bin doesn't bring you to focused folder" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<seb128> is that raring?
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> I do like Raring btw :)
<mterry> czajkowski, oh in that case "it's meant to highlight"
<mterry> One more happy user!
<czajkowski> it just has these little quirks :)
<mterry> seb128, yeah raring
<mterry> (from bug)
<seb128> czajkowski, that nautilus bug is weird as well, here "empty bin" doesn't open nautilus views
<czajkowski> I find unique bugs, what can I say
<mterry> czajkowski, we love testers like you  :)
<czajkowski> mterry: I shall remind you , you said that at some point when I find more unique ones :)
<mterry> czajkowski, well, I also have a love of ignoring bugs  :)
<czajkowski> :(
<czajkowski> yeah but that empty recycling one is a bit odd, you really think you're about to empty /home and then you check
<m4n1sh> mvo: ping
<m4n1sh> mvo: i made the changes to the merge req as you asked for https://code.launchpad.net/~manishsinha/software-properties/fix-874766-updates-tab-failed-auth/+merge/148924
<mvo> m4n1sh: let me look
<m4n1sh> mvo: thanks
<TheMuso> czajkowski: Good to hear.
<robru> seb128, did you get a chance to look at uploading Friends to raring yet?
<mlankhorst> Laney: g'day
<seb128> robru, ken did upload, I need to review, thanks for the reminder
<seb128> robru, doing that now
<robru> seb128, ok, thanks
<desrt> robru: stop distracting seb.  he has gtk to upload.
<mlankhorst> I read abstracting seb for some reason
<m4n1sh> mvo: you want me to update the branch or will merge it?
<mlankhorst> oh anyone sitting nearby and wanting to sign my canonical gpg key by any chance so I can become a debian dev? :P
<mvo> m4n1sh: its fine, I just wanted to mention it as its a neat python thing, I will merge
<desrt> mvo: enjoying brno? ;)
<mvo> desrt: yeah, very different but good
<pitti> mvo: err, you are in Brno?
<desrt> mvo: having fun with the czech?
<mvo> desrt: hm? now I'm confused
<mvo> pitti: im in büro ;)
<desrt> mvo: a few days ago a guy named mvo on gimpnet was talking about how he was going to brno
<mvo> desrt: woah, yet another mvo - there is also marius volmer (mvo) who is a free software guy. I guess I simply need a longer nick
 * mvo needs to leave for some minutes to get some food
<desrt> mvo: yes.  it was that one :)
<desrt> mvo: for about 3 minutes everyone on the desktop team was wondering why you would go to the redhat conference :)
<didrocks> hey guys, long time no see :)
<seb128> didrocks, hey
<seb128> didrocks, already at the trains station?
<didrocks> seb128: yep, security done, passport control as well
<didrocks> just waiting for my train now :)
<seb128> didrocks, what time is your train?
<didrocks> seb128: 12:58, I was a little bit too pessimistic about the UK trains/subway
<didrocks> after what Laney told me… ;)
<didrocks> they still managed to have all trains 4 minutes late
<seb128> yeah
<didrocks> (better than 1h)
<desrt> didrocks: welcome to schengen
<didrocks> desrt: yeah, it feels like a totally different country here ;)
<didrocks> no snow, nothing :p
<desrt> different plugs, i hear
<didrocks> desrt: normal ones, you meant I guess :)
<didrocks> or rather "right ones"
<didrocks> I see that desrt is always exhaustive in his reports :)
<didrocks> like "and wrote that email" :)
<desrt> :)
<desrt> i forgot a few items, in fact
<desrt> but too late to add them now
<didrocks> heh
<didrocks> like "oh btw…"
<Laney> you left just before we had some daily landing fun ;-)
<didrocks> 11:59:48   didrocks | ahah! seems it was the right time :)                                                                              │ bdrung
<didrocks> 11:59:50   didrocks | what happened?                                                                                                    │ bigon
<didrocks> Laney: ^
<seb128> didrocks, weird copy/paste
<didrocks> seb128: copying lines in weechat…
<seb128> weeeeee
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks> ;)
<seb128> didrocks, some libindicator/libappindicator issues in the landing
<seb128> didrocks, incorrect path in a .install for the gtk3 version of the lib apparently
<seb128> breaking builds
<didrocks> interesting, needed some tests then? I guess cyphermox is on top of the story :)
<seb128> yeah, Laney and him are on it
<didrocks> cyphermox: don't worry if you need to trigger some rebuilds then to have this fixed before the week-end
<didrocks> excellent, thanks Laney, cyphermox :-)
<cyphermox> didrocks: yeah we'll add autopkgtests to catch this in the future
<didrocks> \o/
<didrocks> it's in the distro for quite some days, weird that the alarm bell didn't ring before :)
<seb128> didrocks, people keep the fun for friday
<cyphermox> didrocks: well it's the non-gtk3 one, and we build almost everything with the gtk3 version
<cyphermox> seb128: don't get me starting on friday changes
<didrocks> cyphermox: who cares about non gtk3? I think desrt will agree ;)
<cyphermox> didrocks: I still don't undetstand why appindicator didn't go red in the faily builds
<cyphermox> didrocks: hehe
<cyphermox> oh
<didrocks> ah ok, bug #1131708 :)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1131708 in libindicator (Ubuntu) "-dev symlink broken (shared library installed in non-MA dir)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1131708
<cyphermox> Laney: dropping the .a file looks safe too, I'll file a merge for that and check the rdepends
<Laney> the bot rejected my MP because of no commit message in it
<Laney> will it automatically pick up the one I added?
<vibhav> Not to trouble you guys, but what exact changes do you make to libnotify so that it both works with Unity and gnome-shell?
<vibhav> Or does each shell prescribe notification routines which libnotify calls?
<Laney> zgrep "Ryan Lortie" /usr/share/doc/*/changelog.Debian.gz
<cyphermox> hehe
<didrocks> I do prefer with [ ], way more stylish :)
<mlankhorst> http://pink.bikeshed.com/
<mvo> desrt: haha, indeed. funny, he uses "mv" on freenode
<davmor2> mvo: Hey dude
<mvo> hey davmor2!
<jbicha> bug 1131664 sounds like it's going to be a big headache to maintain, I mean why stop at those 3 apps, why not patch in the old menus to everything?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1131664 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Patch the menus of the 'Calculator' and 'System Settings' apps to fit with Unity" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1131664
<seb128> jbicha, because everything is like 5 GNOME apps
<seb128> so we could do it for "everything" ;-)
<jbicha> seb128: it's a lot more than 5, Contacts, Empathy, Totem, Disks, Font Viewer, Screenshot, Archive Manager, Mahjongg, Mines, Sudoku, etc.
<seb128> yeah, I guess with the split games and utils you can go up to 15
<seb128> on the 15000 sources we have
<mdeslaur> could just revert a bunch of those to older versions :P
<seb128> but yeah, it's annoying
<seb128> maybe we should just find applications to replace those with
<jbicha> I'm sure it's even higher than 15 if you count universe
<seb128> jbicha, right, I was speaking about things we use under Unity
<seb128> if users decide to install apps that don't work well under Unity that's their problem
<seb128> not something we recommend them doing
<jbicha> lol, the apps work fine under Unity
<jbicha> Design's request to modify the System Settings menu doesn't make sense though; it's all of two items, Help & Close
<seb128> they just have weird menus
<jbicha> seb128: it's not weird if 2/3 of the pre-installed apps do it
<jbicha> Evince 3.8 switched too
<seb128> jbicha, well depends of what you define "weird", user testing showed that users don't get the difference between the shell menu and the cog dropdown one
<jbicha> seb128: I'm sure GNOME would be interested to see that user testing; since Nautilus has so many menu items I don't object to Ubuntu trying to use the "classic" menu structure
<jbicha> but I don't see the point in trying to add complex menus to simple utilities and games and I don't think those patches will be fun to write or maintain
<desrt> jbicha: did you talk to cosimo?
<jbicha> desrt: ?
<desrt> about menus in nautilus
<desrt> he indicated during UDS that he may be willing to make some changes that would help us there
<desrt> i also talked to him about it at boston summit
<desrt> TheMuso: fd leaks?
<jbicha> desrt: no I haven't talked to him about that, maybe mterry should though
<TheMuso> desrt: In Orca.
<ogra_> seb128, do you want a meeting today ? (i havent much to report and ubuntu touch simply has taken over the world)
<ogra_> (see the #ubuntu-phone channel if you havent yet, its like #ubuntu years ago)
<seb128> ogra_, can do a quick round
<ogra_> k
<rickspencer3> stgraber, hey, my webcam didn't start for my hangouts this morning
<rickspencer3> is there some way I can check if this is due to the user session upstart as opposed to the hideous ball of binary goo we call the google plugin?
<stgraber> rickspencer3: no easy way to check, though I can't think of how the user sessions would affect this. Is it working in other apps (luvcview being the lightest tool I know of to test webcams)?
<tintou> hello all !
<tintou> I'm trying to use Ubuntu Online Accounts in my App, but I'm missing something, can somebody help me ?
<rickspencer3> hi tintou, unfortunately the desktop team is huddled together in a conference room today
<rickspencer3> so, I think it may be slow for you to get an answer :)
<tintou> rickspencer3: okay, thanks for your response, I'll try to ask another day then :D
<mpt> mterry, did you have time to look at the partial upgrade problem?
<mterry> mpt, no
<mterry> mpt, it's on my TODO
<mpt> k
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-02-23
<czajkowski> aloha
<TheMuso> czajkowski: Hey there. I was going to ask wat brings you online on the weekend, but here I am, on a weekend day, on IRC. :)
<czajkowski> TheMuso: doing ubuntu work so nice and relazing
<czajkowski> *relaxing
<TheMuso> Fair enough.
<czajkowski> although trying to work out if my suspend resume is not working or it was a glitch
<czajkowski> TheMuso: you still in london?
<TheMuso> czajkowski: yeah, fly out tonight.
<czajkowski> TheMuso: any idea what I log suspend/resume bug under?
<TheMuso> No idea really, it could be a kernel bug...
<czajkowski> ack
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-02-24
<mlankhorst> morning
<mlankhorst> Laney: got sig, thanks!
<TheMuso> mlankhorst: Don't rub it in. :p I still have one 8 hour flight left yet. :p
<mlankhorst> yikes
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-02-17
<mpt> seb128, I commented on bug 1280274, thanks for the pointer.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1280274 in deja-dup (Ubuntu) "The control panel includes a switch without description" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1280274
<Laney> morning!
<seb128> mpt, hey, thanks!
<seb128> Laney, good morning!
<seb128> happy monday desktopers!
<Laney> hey seb128, wie gehts?
<larsu> morning Laney!
<seb128> Laney, gut, danke! und dir?
<Laney> sehr gut
<Laney> hallo larsu, guten morgen
<Laney> Subject: Jenkins Failure - trusty-adt-glib2.0 76 nicht gut :(
<Laney> oh, just test env brekage
<seb128> Laney, jenkins is talking german to you now? ;-)
<Laney> blame pitti :P
<seb128> Laney,
<seb128> cairo (1.13.0~20140204-0ubuntu1) trusty; urgency=medium
<seb128> .symbols,  cairo_surface_get_device_scale@Base 1.13.0~
<seb128> Laney, does that seems right for versioning a git cairo snapshot?
<seb128> they don't have a 1.13 tarball yet, I expect the first one to be 1.13.0
<Laney> it's about what depends version should a package get if it uses that symbol
<Laney> I'd probably use the full upstream part
<seb128> 1.13.0~20140204
<seb128> ?
<Laney> yeah
<seb128> done, thanks
<Laney> so then if you take another snapshot with more symbols then it can have a higher version there
<seb128> right
<xnox> seb128: i see that there are two branches of unity-settings-daemon merged, is there a silo i need to test before it lands into the archive?
<seb128> xnox, no, that's not a #ps project/under CI, feel free to just use good old dput there
<xnox> seb128: oh, i thought it was under ci-train...
<seb128> xnox, no, it's under ci/automerger, but that's it, no train for it
<xnox> seb128: ack.
<Laney> wait
<Laney> last week we said we'd keep the legacy keygrabber in there
<seb128> Laney, ?
<Laney> what?
<seb128> Laney, what do you say that? is somebody dropping the grabber?
<seb128> why*
<seb128> ECONTEXT to understand your comment
<Laney> oh
<Laney> https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/unity-settings-daemon/gnome-key-grabber/+merge/206033
<seb128> the 2 commits in trunk are a session and a notify-osd one
<seb128> looking
<seb128> oh, yeah, that looks wrong
<Laney> https://launchpad.net/~unity-settings-daemon-team/+members#active
<Laney> look at this cabal!
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> session restart, brb
<Laney> seb128: are you commenting there?
<seb128> Laney, can do
<Laney> cool
<xnox> Laney: seb128: the unity portion of key-grabbing seems to be merge in unity already.
<seb128> xnox, the issue is that u-s-d is going to be used for e.g gnome-panel users and they might run xmonad for example, which doesn't have a grabber
<xnox> seb128: my understanding was that u-s-d is only going to be supported under unity.
<xnox> seb128: other DEs (or half DEs will use g-s-d)
<Laney> let's not go over it all again please
<xnox> seb128: and in fact Laney and I wrote upstart job to not start u-s-d....
<xnox> =)
<seb128> xnox, read backlog from friday(?) on this channel, but basically edubuntu etc are closer from Unity than GNOME and we want to keep being nice to them, at least for the LTS
<xnox> seb128: ah.
<xnox> seb128: ok.
<seb128> that code is there, it doesn't cost a lot to keep it for the LTS
<Laney> we'll have to alter the jobs as needed, but the scheme we came up with there is decent
<xnox> Laney: ack.
<seb128> Trevinho, hey, cairo 1.13 git snapshot is in trusty, just for info
<GunnarHj> seb128: Thanks for your help with the upload last  Friday!
<seb128> GunnarHj, yw!
<GunnarHj> seb128: As a reward you are invited to add a line to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GunnarHj/PPUApplication_ubuntu-docs ;-) (i.e. if you think you have a base for saying anything at all)
<seb128> k
<GunnarHj> seb128: TIA
<seb128> didrocks, sil2100, mhr3, unity migrated to release pocket, you can add the next stuff
<mhr3> sil2100, silo, silo, silo! :)
<sil2100> ;) Doing!
 * sil2100 needs to merge&clean first
<sil2100> seb128: thanks for keeping us up to date!
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> sil2100, yw
<seb128> bah, gdoc oops again
<seb128> I hope it's not going to loose my line :p
<seb128> sil2100, I would appreciate if I can get a silo for l43 today, that's a desktop change
<sil2100> seb128: sure, let me take a look
<sil2100> I don't see the line though!
<sil2100> Let me refresh
<sil2100> Just hope the spreadsheet problems didn't start again...
<sil2100> seb128: ok, I see it now
<seb128> good ;-)
<mhr3> sil2100, someone needs to press the merge button first though?!
<sil2100> mhr3: I pressed ;)
<sil2100> Since I'm the lander-helper here, since bregma didn't get training yet
<sil2100> Oh noes, spreadsheet problems again, grrr
<seb128> larsu, so the fix is to revert the revert we had?
<larsu> seb128: no, that's not enough. We also need https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/ubuntu-themes/fix-evolution-mail-view/+merge/206696
<larsu> I'm not sure I like this fix yet
<seb128> oh ok
<larsu> but it'll do for now (and let people read their emails again)
<seb128> should I approve it then?
<seb128> looks fine from my css newbie eye
<larsu> sure, if it works for you :)
<seb128> larsu, wfm
<larsu> awesome :)
<mdeslaur> hrm, I just did a dist-upgrade and now seem to have lost all my gtk2 theming
<mdeslaur> or something
<mdeslaur> oh, hrm, and I get both global menus and window menus
<seb128> mdeslaur, seems like your gnome-settings-daemon is not running?
<seb128> or unity-settings-daemon if you installed that
<mdeslaur> seb128: yeah, neither one are running
<seb128> that's your issue
<seb128> did it stop in a running session? or is that a fresh boot/login having the issue?
<mdeslaur> fresh boot
<seb128> you don't have unity-settings-daemon installed I guess?
<mdeslaur> seb128: nope, am I supposed to?
<seb128> not yet no
<seb128> I wonder why g-s-d is not running
<seb128> that didn't change for 10 days
<seb128> hum
<seb128> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/165306326/gnome-settings-daemon_3.8.6.1-0ubuntu4_3.8.6.1-0ubuntu5.diff.gz
<mdeslaur> d'oh
<seb128> that makes me wonder why it has been working?
<Laney> there was an override in unity
<Laney> did that get dropped with the upload?
<seb128> if the override was not in trunk, likely
<Laney> bet that's it
<seb128> yep
<seb128> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/166501925/unity_7.1.2%2B14.04.20131106.1-0ubuntu5_7.1.2%2B14.04.20140214.1-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<seb128> mdeslaur, thanks, I'm going to fix that
<mdeslaur> seb128: thanks
 * mdeslaur hands seb128 a mop
<seb128> sil2100, didrocks: I'm overlooked that we dropped http://launchpadlibrarian.net/165334512/unity_7.1.2%2B14.04.20131106.1-0ubuntu3_7.1.2%2B14.04.20131106.1-0ubuntu4.diff.gz as well this morning and we need to restore that, or no g-s-d running for trusty users ... can we go through a quick CI train round for it or should I manual upload?
<seb128> Laney, xnox: hum, is there a reason to not just install u-s-d?
<Laney> dunno, letting robert handle that
<didrocks> seb128: sure
<xnox> seb128: works for me fine.
<seb128> ok, he dropped me an email this morning with a few items
<seb128> I'm going to let hum handle that
<seb128> him
<didrocks> seb128: so, someone backported the changelog without backporting the other changes?
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, seems so, r3648 from Mirv
<didrocks> :(
<seb128> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/trunk/revision/3648
<didrocks> seb128: sorry, with all the pings, I lost track, are you going to make a quick landing? (I can assign a slot quickly)
<didrocks> ah, on -ci-eng
<seb128> didrocks, https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/unity/restore-gsd-override/+merge/206715
 * didrocks scrollback
<seb128> didrocks, I'm waiting from bregma to know if he wants to include some other fixes
<didrocks> seb128: ok, as long as it's not risky changes
<didrocks> I'll let you, just ping me :)
<rsalveti> Laney: had to update the gst-bad package so we could get it to work with nexus 10 (needed for mwc), will test your package split later today and do a rebase
<ivanka> hi tkamppeter
<ogra_> bah
<ogra_> who uploaded evo last !
<ogra_> my message preview window is black in the latest version
<ogra_> Laney, hmm, smells like your last fix doesnt work anymore
<seb128> ogra_, get somebody from CI to land ubuntu-themes (I put a landing ask for it on the old non CI landing)
<ogra_> ah
<seb128> ogra_, the fix is in there, we just need an upload
<seb128> bregma, do you plan to ask for a compiz landing as well today? we could do with https://code.launchpad.net/~robert-ancell/compiz/unity-control-center/+merge/206635 in the archive to finish that transition
<bregma> seb128, yes, that's next
<seb128> bregma, thanks
<seb128> bregma, congrats on getting things landing and rolling again btw ;-)
<bregma> seb128, you have no idea how painful this cycle has been so far
<tkamppeter> ivanka, hi
<seb128> bregma, let's cross finger that we are over those issues and landings can happen in a smooth way now then
<ivanka> tkamppeter, I need some help with a printer and I thought you might be able to help me
<seb128> bregma, shrug, merge failed because some of your mp are missing commit message, can you fix that? let me know once you do so I can rekick
<bregma> seb128, fixed and double-checked
<seb128> bregma, thanks
<Sweetshark> ricotz: You re right, lets push 4.2.1~rc1 to the main PPA and the 4.2 one. Better that way.
<Sweetshark> ricotz: And thanks for doing the backports that quickly over the weekend!
 * Sweetshark forgot his manners.
<Sweetshark> Hi all! ;)
<seb128> Sweetshark, hey, how are you?
<Sweetshark> seb128: great as ricotz is an awesome help in providing backports. :)
<seb128> nice
<Sweetshark> ... also I can almost walk again (unlike the weekend).
<seb128> did you drunk that much?
<Sweetshark> >.<
<seb128> drink*
<Sweetshark> seb128: nah, somehow hurt my knee -- strange thing, was at the doctor today, but its getting better now.
<seb128> k, good to read you are getting better
<Sweetshark> seb128: how was your weekend?
<seb128> Sweetshark, quite nice & relaxing, thanks. I did some sport on saturday, watched some more sport on TV (winter games) and didn't do a lot otherwise
<seb128> Sweetshark, how was yours?
<desrt> good morning, all
<desrt> and pitti
<pitti> Good morning
<seb128> hey desrt, pitti
<pitti> bonjour desrt et seb128
<seb128> pitti, did you have a nice trip? how is your jetlag?
<seb128> Laney, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6948957/ ... can I get a peer review please? ;-)
<pitti> seb128: the trip was okay, and we spend a really nice day in SF yesterday, thanks!
<seb128> nice
<seb128> did you go to see the sea lions? ;-)
<pitti> seb128: woke up early as usual, and now trying to understand the recent cloud-image change which broke VMs
<pitti> seb128: yes, as usual :) we walked all the way to the Pacific again, was nice
<seb128> ;-)
<ochosi> bregma: saw you processed 1.2.0 of light-locker, thanks a bunch!
<ochosi> it's very much appreciated
<seb128> shrug, user switching keeps screwing my sessions
<seb128> is anyone seen that on trusty (intel video)?
<pitti> works fine in general
<seb128> that started 10 days ago for me
<pitti> I occasionally see some video corruption, I get the screen filled with underscore-like characters
<pitti> but a Ctrl+L fixes that
<seb128> every 3-4 user switching I end up with a blank screen and a cursor
<seb128> no greeter, and my user session closed
<seb128> I'm going to download lightdm to try to rule that out, it was rock solid in january
<seb128> issues started around the time we upgraded xorg to 1.15, could be xorg/intel
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> gtk autopkgtest started failing today
<seb128> -Setting up gjs-tests (1.38.1-0ubuntu2) ...
<seb128> +Setting up gjs-tests (1.39.3-0ubuntu1) ...
<pitti> seb128: see #ubuntu-devel
<Laney> seb128: yeah, makes sense
<Laney> ogra_: it's fixed in the theme, not the same thing
<seb128> pitti, is that due to the proxy? or due to the gjs?
<Laney> rsalveti: okay cool, looking forward to your testing
<ogra_> Laney, so i learned
<pitti> seb128: for now I suspect the proxy
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<seb128> pitti, ok
<Laney> rsalveti: not sure I dare to ask, but is there any work on upstreaming?
<seb128> there is a major gjs version update from darkxst as well though
<pitti> seb128: could be either, but I first want to fix VM building, then fix/revert proxies (to see which tests don't get along with that), and then start blaming new versions
<seb128> pitti, k
<seb128> Laney, btw, https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/evolution/revert-reverting-0cb0dc0/+merge/206698 ... if you feel like sponsoring that
<Laney> "was is black"!
<Laney> will do
<seb128> thanks
<rsalveti> Laney: not atm, as jim is fully focused to land the new mediaservice (so we can drop the need for qtmultimedia), but that should happen once he's done with it
<Laney> ok
<rsalveti> I don't want to maintain that huge patch for so long either :-)
<xnox> is it just me, or does lightdm at times not accept keyboard input on boot
<xnox> ?
<seb128> xnox, bug #1255558
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1255558 in unity-greeter (Ubuntu) "Can't type my password after cold boot" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1255558
<seb128> xnox, you can unblock it by using the keyboard indicator (workaround but better than nothing)
<bregma> xnox, clicking on any indicator will actually refocus the input box afterward
<xnox> seb128: was that filed, like the day after we switched to logind?
<xnox> =)
<seb128> xnox, lol, no, that's from trusty cycle ;-)
<ogra_> just use the onscreen kbd ... we're going all touch, y'know ?
<seb128> Laney, do you understand why indicator-datetime/unity-control-center are not migrating?
<Laney> let me see
<seb128> Laney, indicator-datetime stopped building unity-control-center-datetime
<seb128> unity-control-center C,R,P it
<seb128> so the binary should be NBS and provided by u-c-c
<seb128> that should be enough no?
<Laney> seb128: hmm, I'm not sure what the best way out is
<Laney> maybe removing the old binary package? I'd check with cjw, he'll probably know
<desrt> do we know any ukrainians?
<xnox> desrt: well....
<seb128> mpt, do you have any comment about http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/headphone.png (https://code.launchpad.net/~diwic/unity-settings-daemon/what-did-you-plug-in/+merge/206573), I think some of the spacing are wrong (at least the one between the buttons at the bottom)
 * desrt finally adds g_str_to_ascii() to GLib today
<seb128> desrt, do you need translations or...?
<desrt> ukrainian has some... oddities
<desrt> i found some ukrainian strings in the .po files that test the cases i need, though
<desrt> and a website that seems to confirm that i'm doing it correctly
<xnox> desrt: i know some ukrainian, and indeed it has interesting properties.
<xnox> ditto e.g. polish
<desrt> polish is pretty boring wrt. transliteration because it's already latin-based
<xnox> desrt: ah, true =)
<seb128> bregma, https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-006/ seems fine to me, could you guys give it a round of testing as well and +1 it if you are happy for the landing to be done?
<desrt> what makes ukrainian interesting is that it has a non-latin alphabet and a non-trivial government-specified standard for transliteration to english
<mpt> seb128, yes, should be 6px between the large buttons, 6px between “Cancel” and “Sound Settings…”, and 12px below the small buttons. Also that “…” looks suspiciously like “...”.
<xnox> desrt: note that government-specified standard is only use for translatirating names, and not used commonly by people.
<mpt> Ah, MP
<seb128> mpt, can you comment on the mp? thanks
<mpt> yes I will
<xnox> desrt: e.g. www.translit.ru is probably the most comprehensive transliterator which works as people expect it to be, most of the time.
<desrt> xnox: are you ukrainian?
<seb128> mpt, the … use is correct :p (pointed it in the previous revision)
<xnox> desrt: no, i'm russian.
<desrt> so this string: Зліва направо, згори вниз
<desrt> how does this look to you: Zliva napravo, zhory vnyz
<desrt> specifically this 'zh'
<bregma> seb128, I'm giving it a round of testing, but the ci-train is messed up
<seb128> bregma, that's fine, I can still press jenkins buttons
<xnox> desrt: yeah, that's fine. and one style of doing it =)
<xnox> desrt: sometimes one can also do a different scheme e.g.: zgori vniz
<desrt> ya.. there seems to be a lot of confusion around i/y and particularly the treatment of з wrt. z/g/h
<desrt> http://ua.translit.cc/ is the first hit i get for 'ukrainian transliteration' and it seems to do it the government way
<desrt> so i'm happy enough :)
<Laney> ya, just have glib call out to that
<mpt> seb128, commented
<seb128> mpt, thanks
<desrt> sweet jesus yes -- at long last -- the holy grail
<desrt> this passes: http://ur1.ca/gn4ph
<desrt> "ü" can convert to "u" AND "ue", depending on language
<desrt> IN THE SAME PROCESS
 * desrt kicks dirt in the general direction of iconv
<seb128> didrocks, sil2100: is gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas under CI train? I don't find it on the table
<bregma> seb128, everything tests OK https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-006/ except autopilot (which takes 3.5 hours to run) so I'm giving the +1 if you care to push buttons
<bregma> if the fixes to the AP tests that went in are broken, it can be handled later any way
<seb128> bregma, upload done, thanks
<sil2100> seb128: hi! If it's not in the spreadsheet then I guess it's not right now, let me look
<seb128> sil2100, the merge requests don't seem to be automerged either, it's weird
<sil2100> seb128: maybe CI was never enabled for it?
<sil2100> Checking the config
<seb128> sil2100, https://code.launchpad.net/~system-settings-touch/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/trunk has commits from the jenkins bot
<sil2100> seb128: oh, I see it's migrated to CITrain already
<seb128> sil2100, ok; thanks, not sure why it's missing for the owners list then
<seb128> sil2100, btw how is the ubuntu-themes landing going? ;-)
<sil2100> seb128: I'm back from the vet now, and I see the packages built so publishing in a moment ;)
<seb128> sil2100, great, thank you
<Laney> pitti: hey, can you educate me in how to patch the code for a dbusmock template method please?
<Laney> do I just AddMethod with the same interface, name, signatures?
<seb128> Laney, looking at https://code.launchpad.net/~hikiko/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/scale-factor-for-unity7-unity8/+merge/206240 again, it seems like our current set of sources/binaries for schemas/default is a bit weird ... what do you think? where should we put "shared" keys?
<Laney> shared in what sense?
<seb128> desktop and touch
<seb128> e.g https://code.launchpad.net/~hikiko/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/scale-factor-for-unity7-unity8/+merge/206240
<seb128> the scale factor is not for touch, it's for unity 7 and 8
<Laney> oh, yeah, I kind of wish that 'touch' wasn't in the name
<seb128> it feels weird to have it in -touch
<hikiko> +1
<seb128> should we just rename it?
<seb128> I wonder if that should just be part of ubuntu-settings
<hikiko> seb128, it was part of unity7 initially but we put it in gsettings-touch because there was a requirement to use it from unity8 too
<Laney> 'that' being this schema or all of them?
<seb128> hikiko, right, the -touch is a bit unfortunate in the name
<seb128> Laney, "that" being the scale key I guess
<hikiko> Laney, the schema contains only one setting
<Laney> yes
<hikiko> yes the scale factor
<Laney> but the package contains a few schemas
<seb128> well, there is no reason the other ones need to be touch specific
<hikiko> I didnt use one of the existing schemas because I thought that they are touch specific
<seb128> in retrospective we didn't pick the right name
<seb128> well, nothing else use them today
<Laney> Feel free to rename the package
<seb128> but there is no reason they are "touch" specific, touch is not even an official product name
<seb128> yeah, adding to my todolist
<Laney> gsettings-ubuntu-schemas would be ok
<seb128> +1
<Laney> then have a normal transitional package because we have versioned depends there
<seb128> right
<seb128> until the LTS
<seb128> then we can drop it
<Laney> ya
<Laney> not long
<seb128> hikiko, is that landing blocking other thing?
<seb128> I'm going to put a landing request for it
<hikiko> I will use the setting on unity7 and unity-control-center only
<Laney> can't it go in together with those things?
<Laney> in a silo
<seb128> right, I'm just wondering if you have merges approved/ready to land yet
<hikiko> and at some point the unity8 people will need it too but not soon I think
<seb128> Laney, well, it can go alone first
<Laney> if the type turns out to be wrong for example
<Laney> and it's already out there
<seb128> I'm just pondering doing a landing now to unblock others
<hikiko> no seb128, I will have a unity-control-center branch later today or tomorrow morning
<seb128> since I'm not likely to get to the renaming today
<seb128> ok
<Laney> your call, but I'd wait until the code to use it is ready too and do them together
<seb128> let's do that tomorrow then
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> I'm going to do the rename tomorrow
<seb128> and we can land key/code later in the week
<hikiko> ok seb128 :) thank you!
<seb128> Laney, hikiko: thanks
<Laney> not fussed about the rename, that can happen whenever if we use a transitional
<Laney> cheers
<seb128> right, I would avoid adding an unity7 depends to the touch name to rename it later, but it's a detail
<Laney> nod
<hikiko> seb128, ok I wont add the dep before the rename :)
<seb128> hikiko, thanks
<Sweetshark> seb128: oh cool, watching wintergames. ;)
 * Sweetshark is still look for a full copy of the snowboard cross event. The extracts already looked awesome.
<hikiko> seb128, https://code.launchpad.net/~hikiko/unity-control-center/unity-control-center.per-monitor-fonts-scale-factor-slider/+merge/205227 here is my MP for the control center, I didnt add the dependency so you can rename it, if some of you gnome people could review it btw it would be great :)
<seb128> hikiko, I'm almost done working for today, and robert_ancell did some reviews on that before, so I'm going to let it for him. If he doesn't review it during his day I can have a look tomorrow
<hikiko> sure seb128 :) have a good evening!
<seb128> hikiko, nice to that code shorter/without the crazy parser btw ;-)
<seb128> hikiko, I'm still around for half an hour or so (finishing other stuff) but thanks, you too ;-)
<hikiko> haha, I didnt know about gvariants when I wrote the parser and using a string/linked list seemed to be the best option :)
<hikiko> there's no need for that anymore
<seb128> great ;-)
<jasoncwarner__> hey seb128 , bregma was asking for some help with this bug for unity 8 preview session https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1277244
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1277244 in Ubuntu "[needs packaging] unity8-desktop-session" [Wishlist,New]
<seb128> jasoncwarner, hey, any specific about what sort of help? review? packaging for him? sponsoring?
<bregma> review and sponsoring
<seb128> bregma, hey, you know you can ping us directly or ask for help on the channel? ;-)
<seb128> bregma, step 1, subscribe ubuntu-sponsors
<bregma> seems I'm busy desperately trying to get everything landed before FF with a brand-new incompatible workflow imposed on us at the last minute
<bregma> weird, right?
<seb128> bregma, what new workflow? the CI one? should be fine now that you bootstrapped
<seb128> bregma, btw new cairo/gtk are in trusty proper, I know some of you were waiting on it for Hi-DPI
<seb128> bregma, I'm happy to help you doing CI landings for compiz/unity
<Laney> When writing a test for a bug fix, it helps to have the bug fix in the tree you're developing from
<Laney> TIL
<seb128> seems like a reasonable statement indeed
<hikiko> bye everybody!
<Sweetshark> and off for today: http://devopsreactions.tumblr.com/post/76313652283/unfortunately-thats-how-shift-rotation-looks-to ...
<ogra_> Laney, so with the new evo my mail text is white again ... sadly the whole frame around it is now black :)
<ogra_> (or is that still somewhere stuck in proposed ?)
<Laney> did you get the theme?
<ogra_> ubuntu-artwork ?
<ogra_> 1:13.04+14.04.20140217-0ubuntu1
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> seems light-themes didnt get upgraded along ... i wonder why
<ogra_> hmm, no, it did
<Laney> it fixed the problem for me on both machines
<Laney> check with larsu in the morning
<Laney> or file a bug with screenshots
<ogra_> do i need to log out for that ?
<ogra_> ( i certainly didnt)
<chrisccoulson> hello desktop
<robert_ancell> desrt, is https://code.launchpad.net/~robert-ancell/unity-control-center/show-login-name/+merge/206325/comments/484788 true? The loop is crap but does the schema source lookup cause overhead parsing metadata?
<robert_ancell> desrt, you really should have a g_settings_schema_exists...
<desrt> robert_ancell: no.. the metadata doesn't get pulled in until you use the _get_summary/description APIs
<desrt> robert_ancell: i want to make it just hard enough to check if a schema exists so that people have to think twice before doing so
<desrt> because doing so is _always_ wrong
<desrt> it should only ever be used as a temporary hack
<desrt> actually -- i take that back -- there are some places that it makes sense
<desrt> mostly in really dynamic situations... the sort of things you would find in a plugin system or something like gnome-session where you can specify a schema by name from an application's autostart file
<desrt> but nowhere inside anything resembling 'normal application' code
<robert_ancell> desrt, should a lookup be recursive for a "standard" schema?
<desrt> yes
<desrt> a schema source is one directory
<desrt> so if you have like /usr/local/share and /usr/share in your xdg_data_dirs then local/share will be the default schema source, with /usr/share as the parent
<desrt> recursive means to check through the parents...
<robert_ancell> xnox, Google seems to have decided all mail from you is spam :(
<xnox> robert_ancell: yeah.
<xnox> robert_ancell: well not from me, those that are generated by launchpad and not actually sent by me.
<xnox> robert_ancell: i think i'll disable DMARC for now
<bregma> robert_ancell, could you please update lp:~robert-ancell/compiz/unity-control-center to merge trunk, I'd like to get it landed today
<robert_ancell> bregma, I'll do it now
 * bregma is riding the ci-train like a cowboy on a bull
<robert_ancell> bregma, holy crap that is a big changelog entry!
<robert_ancell> bregma, should I put anything in debian/changelog or is that all automatically added now?
<darkxst> pitti, around?
<bregma> robert_ancell, I have no idea, I haven't got any formal training yet
<robert_ancell> bregma, It looks like it is now, branch updated
<bregma> yep, I checked other landings, so it's definitely added automagically
<bregma> I'll get the landing rebuild started, thanks
<darkxst> gjs autopackage tests are now failing on jenkins, with (/usr/lib/gjs/gjs/installed-tests/jsunit:11564): Gjs-WARNING **: JS ERROR: Error: Requiring GjsPrivate, version none: Typelib file for namespace 'Gtk', version '3.0' not found
<darkxst> @resource:///org/gnome/gjs/modules/format.js:3
<darkxst> @/usr/lib/gjs/gjs/installed-tests/js/testFormat.js:3
<meetingology> darkxst: Error: "resource:///org/gnome/gjs/modules/format.js:3" is not a valid command.
<meetingology> darkxst: Error: "/usr/lib/gjs/gjs/installed-tests/js/testFormat.js:3" is not a valid command.
<darkxst> even though GjsPrivate is installed
<Laney> darkxst: it sounds like a missing dependency on gir1.2-gtk-3.0 to me
<darkxst> Laney, yeh worked that out now
<Laney> +if ENABLE_GTK +GjsPrivate_1_0_gir_INCLUDES += Gtk-3.0 +endif
<Laney> from the diff
<Laney> use http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/auto-pkg-test.html#executing-the-test starting at bzr branch lp:auto-package-testing to make sure they work
<darkxst> I havent been able to get that working yet
<darkxst> get network? errors and then fails to connect to VM
<Laney> hmm, it works for me :/
<Laney> try getting adt-virt-schroot or adt-virt-lxc working then
 * Laney can never remember the flags to adt-run
<darkxst> it fails on the prepare-testbed command http://pastebin.com/W16cVHu6
<desrt> Laney: hey
<desrt> Laney: going through glib now trying to fix bad testcases
<desrt> Laney: figured out gdbus-names and neutered the gapplication failure too
<desrt> Laney: did you have a list of the others?
<robert_ancell> desrt, what is the correct way to add an element to an existing GVariant dictionary?
<robert_ancell> Do you need to build a new dictionary?
<desrt> robert_ancell: GVariantDict
<robert_ancell> desrt, uh, does not exist yet?
<desrt> robert_ancell: i'm releasing the tarball in about 15 minutes :)
<jasoncwarner> hey robert_ancell just going through a test install and realized we still say '13.10' in default greeter. did we get anything new from design yet?
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-02-18
<robert_ancell> jasoncwarner, no, but xnonx proposed we generate it https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/unity-greeter/off-the-grid/+merge/205896
<didrocks> Trevinho: hum, it seems unity doesn't respect disabling keyboard shorcut for menu anymore
<didrocks> Trevinho: like I'm used to use Alt + a on weechat, (I disabled it in gnome-terminal to not use the menu shortcut), but now, alt + a displays "Affichage" (View) menu…
<Laney> morning
<larsu> hey Laney
<Laney> desrt: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=722604
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 722604 in general "Various tests are failing with 2.39.3" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<Laney> howdy larsu
<Laney> how do?
<larsu> very good, thanks. How about yourself?
 * larsu is trying to fix black-window-syndrome again
<larsu> of course, it involves overlay-scrollbar. Again :/
<Laney> urgh
<larsu> ya
<Laney> I'm good
<Laney> ogra_ was complaining yesterday that his evolution wasn't fully fixed btw
<ogra_> yeah, i have a black frame around the message view
<ogra_> but i didnt re-login, i only killed evo and restarted it
<larsu> ogra_: did you get both updates? (evo and light-themes?)
<ogra_> do i have to log out ?
<larsu> no
<ogra_> yes
<larsu> which theme?
<ogra_> i will have to check once i'm near my laptop ... Ambiance i think
 * Laney dist-upgrades to check
<larsu> it is still broken in adwaita iirc
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<Laney> hey seb128
<seb128> hey Laney larsu, how are you?
<larsu> seb128: did you test the theming fixes?
<larsu> seb128: awesome :)
<seb128> larsu, yes, it fixes the preview widget color for me
<Laney> prima!
<larsu> seb128: ogra_ still sees a black background around the mail itself (where the mail headers are)
<seb128> oh, that I didn't test
<larsu> I don't have that though and was wondering if somebody else did
<seb128> wasn't that the part in evo itself than Laney sponsored?
<seb128> the revert of the revert
<seb128> I didn't notice this issue either
<Laney> that was the symptom of the original bug
<Laney> that you said wasn't necessary any more
<Laney> the revert
<larsu> ya, it isn't
<larsu> I'm running the package you gave me and my theming fixes
<larsu> and it works fine
<Laney> lemme upgrade
<seb128> no issue here either
<Laney> texlive-latex-extra-doc!
<Laney> y u so huge
<seb128> did anyone got unity8 and co pulled on their dist-upgrade?
<darkxst> seb128, I saw it wanted to be pulled in
<Laney> don't think so
<Laney> I saw that there was a problem with recommends from (I think) indicator-datetmie
<seb128> what problem?
<Laney> or maybe u-c-c
<Laney> the version was wrong so it satisfied the alternate which was some touch thing
<Laney> that could be the problem
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> do you remember which package/version it was?
<Laney> checking
<seb128> that would be useful info
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> ah
<ogra_> a recommends that refers to touch would be pretty pointless anyway
<ogra_> (since touch has recommends disabled
<ogra_> )
<Laney> erm
<seb128> ogra_, we install recommends by default, it makes unity8 being pulled on desktop upgrades
<Laney> it's a recommends from indicator-datetime
<Laney> so anyway it was             unity-control-center (>= 14.04.3) | ubuntu-system-settings,
<ogra_> seb128, yes, but if the recommends is there for touch stuff it is pointless
<Laney> from indicator-datetime
<seb128> gnome-control-center-datetime | ubuntu-system-settings
<Laney> but there's a new u-c-c now
<Laney> so at least that one is now alright
<seb128> oh, right
<seb128> so maybe it's fixed
<Laney> what's that paste?
<seb128> old version in my apt-cache show
<seb128> I've several versions and picked the wrong one
<Laney> if you still see it you can diagnose why
<seb128> you are right, should be fixed
<seb128> no, I don't see it here
<Laney> nod
<seb128> I saw it on another box yesterday evening, I guess that was before the new u-c-c landed
<Laney> if it didn't have u-s-s then likely
<Laney> oh hey, I have evo black borders too!
<seb128> right, the box didn't have u-s-s
<seb128> it was a new install from this week on the laptop I got for touch testing
<seb128> I didn't change anything since the install
<seb128> so it was pretty stock trusty
<Laney> ok
<seb128> but yeah, u-c-c .3 was published 8 hours ago
<seb128> so pretty sure that's it
 * Laney tries old evo 
<darkxst> yeh fixed here also
<Laney> yeah, that fixes it :/
<Laney> larsu: http://ubuntuone.com/1pJMJrUIRBSSaqECfuvgvX like that
<seb128> so it was the patch that got dropped yesterday that fixes it?
<Laney> seems it is still needed, for me at least
<Laney> why wouldn't everyone see it though?
<Sweetshark> moin!
<ogra_> Laney, well, thats exactly what i see
<Laney> you and me do not everyone make
<Laney> as sad as that is to admit :P
<seb128> Trevinho, bregma, you guys have lot of good work that needs to land, you should file landing ask at least once a day
<seb128> Trevinho, bregma: need to keep things rolling ;-)
<seb128> hey Sweetshark
<Sweetshark> seb128: Can you please sync mdds 0.10.2 from experimental? LO 4.2.1~rc1 needs it, and possibly we want to put ~rc1 into the archive too, as there are some bugs in Calc that its better to push a rc than leaving stuff as is.
<seb128> Laney, I wasn't seeing that yesterday, didn't try the version you uploaded yesterday yet
<Laney> okay, try upgrading evo then when you get a chance
<Laney> https://git.gnome.org/browse/glib/commit/?id=c37cd19feee3a609fec8909f01df8755052c59ab
<Laney> HAHA
<seb128> LOL
<seb128> larsu, ^ :p
<larsu> lol
<seb128> Sweetshark, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mdds/0.10.2-1
<Sweetshark> seb128: thx
<seb128> Sweetshark, yw
<Sweetshark> Laney: Linux does endless loops in five seconds. Wasnt glib prepared for that?
<seb128> Laney, I can confirm the bg color issue for the frame widget
<Laney> nod
<seb128> hum, need to run for half an hour, bbiab
<larsu> Laney: are you sure the package you gave me yesterday had the revert reverted?
<Laney> larsu: that's what I installed to take the screenshot
<larsu> It would have to, otherwise the theming fix wouldn't make any sense...
<larsu> weird. I have the same package installed and it wfm
<Laney> install the one from trusty to be super sure
<larsu> ya
<larsu> Laney: wtf? It works with that one as well...
<Laney> O_O
<larsu> oh wait, that's already the new one, right?
<Laney> ubuntu4 is broken
<larsu> I have ubuntu3
<Laney> get 4!
 * larsu updates
<Laney> 3 should work
<larsu> it was broken for me yesterday, before I fixed the theme
<larsu> (ubuntu3, I mean)
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> three was all black yesterday, but with the theme fix it looks correct now
<Laney> four has the black border like in the screenshot
<Laney> which is exactly how it looked before the revert I did
<larsu> it looked all black for me (frame and mail widget)
<Laney> yeah
<larsu> I wonder what's different between the one you gave me and the one in trusty, then
<Laney> nothing
<Laney> if you have ubuntu3 then you don't have the one I gave you though
<larsu> I had ubuntu4
<larsu> I installed ubuntu3 after you said "use the one from trusty"
<larsu> (didn't update before)
<Laney> ah
<larsu> (updating now)
<Laney> well they're the same, like I said I used those debs to take the screenshot
<larsu> okay, I can reproduce
<Laney> cool
<hikiko> seb128, hi
<hikiko> seb128, if you need to rename the gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, could you then ping me to add the correct dependency in this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~hikiko/unity-control-center/unity-control-center.per-monitor-fonts-scale-factor-slider/+merge/205227 ? +thanks! :)
<seb128> hikiko, hey, sure
<seb128> larsu, want another theming issue? ;-)
<larsu> no?!
 * larsu is totally confused by how the evolution thing happened
<larsu> I definitely had ubuntu4 installed and it worked
<seb128> did you have hacks/changes in your theme that didn't get merged and were overwritten by today's theme update?
<larsu> no, I diff'ed them
<larsu> (before and after updating)
<seb128> weird
<seb128> larsu, out of themes issues did you want to look at nautilus menus? (did you start on that?)
<larsu> yes, I started on that but got distracted by evolution and baobab and glade
 * larsu thought he fixes all the theme things once he's at it
<seb128> larsu, sorry about that
<larsu> meh, gotta fix it some time
<larsu> too bad I'm in o-s code again though :)
<seb128> larsu, it would make sense to put those on hold, ff is this week and ideally the menu change should land for it
<larsu> ah right
<seb128> well, spending some hours is fine I guess, but it would be better to not end up with that eating your week
<seb128> we can fix theming issues after ff
<larsu> agreed
<seb128> btw the one I was about to mention is
<seb128> open an archive in file-roller, dnd a row, look at the bg color
<seb128> (same in language-selector)
<larsu> seb128: noted
<larsu> that seems to be fallout from the no-bg patch
<seb128> right
<larsu> should be easy t ofix
 * didrocks wonders where the icon theme is set on touch… it's not in gsettings
<didrocks> waow, it's hardcoded in unity8 it seems
<didrocks> and it seems it's larsu's who last touch it! :)
<seb128> didrocks, I would guess something like that
<seb128> lol
<larsu> didrocks: I did?
<didrocks>   [ Lars Uebernickel ]
<didrocks>   * Fall back to "ubuntu-mobile" icon theme if $UBUNTU_ICON_THEME is
<seb128> that's probably quite old
<didrocks>     unset.
<didrocks> daily release pointed at you! :)
<didrocks> (ok, you probably just did the fallback :p)
<larsu> didrocks: ah right. They were _only_ using $UBUNTU_ICON_THEME
<larsu> I added the fallback
<larsu> (after yelling a lot at them)
<didrocks> you touched it though! :p
<didrocks> ahah
<didrocks> but we don't set UBUNTU_ICON_THEME on the phone
<didrocks> so, I guess then all apps inherits from tihs
<didrocks> this*
<larsu> I don't think so...
<larsu> probably the sdk calls QIcon::setTheme
<didrocks> it's weird, I don't see anything in the sdk
<larsu> hm
<didrocks> and they use QIcon::getTheme
<larsu> I wouldn't know how apps could inherit it from unity8 though
<didrocks> yeah, there is no env variable involved
<didrocks> hum
<larsu> indeed
<larsu> didrocks: I guess apps don't use themed icons but hardcode everything?
<didrocks> larsu: well, the sdk is using QIcon
<didrocks> so something is setting it for the sdk to have access to the theme
<larsu> right, but I think it's only unity8 that uses themed icons from the sdk
<larsu> not apps
<larsu> and unity8 does call QIcon::setThemeName
<didrocks> don't tell me that :/
<larsu> hm. Sorry.
<didrocks> it's terrible if it's the case
<didrocks> let me look
<didrocks> like dialer-app
<didrocks> there are dialer icons in the theme
<larsu> search for "image://theme"
<larsu> I bet they're not using that but "file://" urls
 * larsu hopes he's wrong, though
<larsu> but I remember being angry about this at some point last year
<didrocks> larsu: well, if they did that, they can't use QIcon
<didrocks> $ grep -r mobile *
<didrocks> src/dialerapplication.cpp://On desktop use: export DIALER_APP_ICON_THEME=ubuntu-mobile
<didrocks> hum, nothing else
<didrocks>     if (!iconTheme.isEmpty()) {
<didrocks>         QIcon::setThemeName(iconTheme);
<didrocks>     }
<larsu> and where does "iconTheme" come from
<didrocks> larsu: from the env variable
<larsu> there you go :)
<didrocks> and it's the only setThemeName call
<didrocks> larsu: it would mean that unity8 is setting that for every app?
<didrocks> sounds crazy
<larsu> yeah...
<didrocks> let me launch dialer-app
<didrocks> and look at its env variable
<didrocks> cat /proc/4010/environ | grep THEME
<didrocks> root@ubuntu-phablet:/#
<didrocks> phew
<didrocks> so no
<didrocks> not *that* bad :p
<larsu> are you sure they're using themed icons?
<didrocks> I guess at least for the hud
<didrocks> $ grep -r hud *
<didrocks> -> nothing
<didrocks> ok, not that…
<seb128> didrocks, larsu: dialer-app has src/dialerapplication.cpp:    QByteArray iconTheme = qgetenv("DIALER_APP_ICON_THEME");
<didrocks> seb128: scrollback, you are lagging dude! :)
<seb128> didrocks, I misparsed what you wrote
<seb128> what are you trying to figure out?
<didrocks> seb128: this part isn't used
<didrocks> seb128: if you start dialer-app on the phone, the env variable isn't set
<didrocks> so setThemeName() isn't called
<larsu> didrocks: dialer-app doesn't make use of any themed icons
<didrocks> larsu: it can show the hud though, right?
<didrocks> (so the hud icon)
<didrocks> which is part of the theme
<didrocks> (through the sdk)
<larsu> what's that icon called?
<didrocks> hud.svg in /usr/share/icons/ubuntu-mobile/actions/scalable/hud.svg
<larsu> no mention of that anywhere in the sdk or the dialer-app...
<didrocks> indeed
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> let's take an example which is using the theme icons
<larsu> and the icons I do find are included via relative urls
<larsu> ../assets/[]
<larsu> no mention of image://theme/icon-name
<larsu> which is the only way to include themed icons from qml
<didrocks> ok, let's try system-settings
<larsu> (I know because I wrote that after finding out they were not using themed icons at all)
<didrocks> larsu: I see some QIcon usage in the sdk though, but you think, it's only used in the unity8 code?
<seb128> didrocks, we force the theme in u-s-s
<didrocks> "nice"
<didrocks> crazy we don't have a default theme
<didrocks> in the sdk
<didrocks> src/main.cpp:    QIcon::setThemeName("ubuntu-mobile");
<didrocks> ok :/
<larsu> didrocks: I only find QIcon in the code that I wrote, which exposes themed icons to apps
<larsu> but no actual usage of themed icons in the sdk
<didrocks> "excellent"
<larsu> ya
<didrocks> but though
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1098578 also
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1098578 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "On Ubuntu Desktop, the icon theme used by Qt is always 'gnome' (instead of the user set one)" [High,Confirmed]
<didrocks> if I try notes-app
<seb128> https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-25718
<seb128> (qt bug, it doesn't respect the xsettings icon theme config, though that's an issue for desktop, not touch)
<didrocks> I don't understand why we have themed add button
<didrocks> in the toolbar
<didrocks> let me grep for that
<larsu> seb128: the first bug is the reason I added the fallback to unity8
<didrocks> NotesApp.qml:                    iconSource: Qt.resolvedUrl("Components/graphics/add.png")
<didrocks> /usr/share/notes-app/Components/graphics/add@18.png
<didrocks> so they ship it…
<didrocks> larsu: I don't understand how the hud is working, but I guess it's maybe a separate process after all
<seb128> you probably want to talk to Saviq or somebody who know the details of what they are doing
<seb128> rather than reverse engineer the behaviour ;-)
<larsu> didrocks: that's how it is on the desktop - don't know about the phone
 * didrocks feels even before talking that the whole icon theme switch is going to be painful
<larsu> might be the same. Convergence!
<didrocks> larsu: on the desktop, unity is drawing the hud content
<seb128> Saviq, help, where are apps on the phone getting their icon theme from?
<didrocks> larsu: but maybe it's the hud process showing the hud content on the phone…
<seb128> I would guess that it's unity8
<didrocks> oh yeah, more possible
<didrocks> and so, we have the theme icon
<seb128> which sets its theme
<didrocks> ok, that's going to be *fun*
<larsu> :)
<larsu> why is this an issue right now? Are we changing themes?
<didrocks> larsu: yeah, from ubuntu-mobile to suru
<larsu> suru?
<didrocks> a new one
<larsu> is that just a name change?
<larsu> oh, interesting
<didrocks> no, size changes
<didrocks> so we'll need unity8 adjustement
<didrocks> some application icon names changes
<didrocks> indicator icons marging are changing
<didrocks> so we'll need other tweaks landing at the same time
<didrocks> Saviq: so, you will need at least that: https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/unity8/suru-switch/+merge/206907
<Saviq> didrocks, ok, the indicators should handle it fine
<didrocks> Saviq: even with the removed margin?
<Saviq> didrocks, they're grid-unit-aligned in the panel
<didrocks> ah nice
<Saviq> didrocks, so it should be fine
<didrocks> ok, so only my branch with the icon theme
<didrocks> seb128: want me to add the system-settings one at the same time?
<didrocks> (to be clear, we won't land that today, just to prepare)
<seb128> didrocks, if you want, I can do it as well, as you prefer
<didrocks> well, it's quick enough
<didrocks> then, the longer part will be to have the apps icon name which changed to rename so that we can drop the dependency on ubuntu-mobile-icons
<didrocks> ah I know how seb128 knows about the bug report :p
<didrocks> seb128: you tried to fool us like if it was the awesome bar and that firefox was better! :)
<didrocks> but there is a comment in u-s-s:     /* HACK: force the theme until lp #1098578 is fixed */
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1098578 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "On Ubuntu Desktop, the icon theme used by Qt is always 'gnome' (instead of the user set one)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1098578
<didrocks> seb128: FYI: https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/ubuntu-system-settings/suru/+merge/206908 (but same, no to switch yet)
<didrocks> thanks larsu and seb128 for looking as well :)
<Laney> yay for giving up
<Laney> I was just submitting an MP with "wah wah woe is me, it doesn't work, take this half finished solution" when the problem became visible
<Laney> ;-)
<larsu> didrocks: should we change the fallback on unity8 as well?
<didrocks> larsu: this is https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/unity8/suru-switch/+merge/206907, right?
<larsu> oh, didn't see that one yet
<larsu> thanks :)
<larsu> didrocks: looks good to me, but I'll let a unity dev approve
<didrocks> larsu: thanks, anyway, we'll need a silo with that change and the new icon theme
<larsu> right
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> yw
<seb128> didrocks, (back from lunch), just for the record I found the qt bug with the awesome bar, and I knew about it because I added that code and comment to u-s-s :p
<didrocks> seb128: yeah yeah yeah :p
<seb128> Laney, https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-001/ btw if you want to give it a round of testing, include my column fix for privacy and your 2 fixes from friday
<seb128> Laney, the new one you submitted is going to be for the next landing round
<seb128> (the ppa was already set up earlier today before you submitted it)
<Laney> seb128: righto
<Laney> seb128: I'm wondering if we should turn off the initial update check while that bug is still around btw
<Laney> any opinion on that?
<seb128> Laney, thanks, I just run autopilot and it's happy, let me know if/when you test so I can press the landing button
<seb128> bregma, hey
<bregma> seb128, I see you watching me
<seb128> bregma, Trevinho was just giving me a list of merge requests in query for a landing and I see you are just putting that in ;-)
<seb128> sil2100, didrocks: can we get a silo for l16, ff is this week and unity/compiz has some backlog, we are going to need to iterate over landings ;-)
<bregma> *sigh* the impatience of youth
<seb128> bregma, you are going to thank me once ff kicks in :p
<seb128> bregma, I still don't see how you guys are going to land everything you have in the queue
<sil2100> seb128: looking
<seb128> sil2100, thanks
<sil2100> Ah ha!
<sil2100> Assiging
<seb128> thanks
<sil2100> bregma, seb128: assigned!
<seb128> sil2100, bregma: thanks, build started
<desrt> Laney: i managed to track down the cause of the two really offensive ones
<Laney> desrt: yo
<Laney> I saw the comments about the bus_down() thingy
<Laney> we marvelled at your interim fix there earlier
<desrt> :)
<desrt> note that i said "this must be reverted" :)
<desrt> but uh ya... basically someone wrote a patch and said "i don't really understand this, but this seems to fix it"
<desrt> and someone else said "great!  accepted!" without really reviewing the patch...
<desrt> and now we're here
<seb128> good morning desrt
<desrt> good morning :)
<seb128> bregma, Trevinho: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-006 has compiz/unity building
<Laney> seb128: Umm I get two failures
<Laney> they aren't related to these landings though
<desrt> mmm.  i love it.  the freebsd guys are mostly taking care of themselves now and this morning, a 'jhbuild on openbsd' wiki page pops up.
<seb128> Laney, which ones?
<Laney> test_imei (it's N/A for me)
<Laney> aaaaaaaaaaand test_updates_not_in_main
<seb128> did you get an apport prompt about the service?
<Laney> on the phone
<seb128> (did you run on desktop or phone)
<seb128> hum, k
<seb128> imei being N/A seems buggy
<Laney> it's a weird test
<Laney> I might run on the phone without a sim card
<seb128> oh ok, yeah I'm running without a SIM
<Laney> is it N/A for you?
<seb128> yes
<Laney> and the updates one doesn't take into account that there might actually be updates ...
<Laney> how come it doesn't fail if you get N/A?
<ogra_> i get an IMEI here on a mako without SIM
<Laney> it's a HW thing, I got confused
<Laney> but still, the logic says !Desktop → has IMEI which is bogus
<seb128> what logic?
<Laney> in the test
<seb128> Laney, well, I'm running the tests on my laptop, that has N/A and they are green
<Laney> yes
<Laney> that's what I just said isn't it
<Laney> dunno why I don't get any IMEI though
<seb128> on the phone?
<seb128> I'm going to have a look to mine in a bit
<seb128> it went flat again...
<seb128> (didn't touch it over the w.e)
<Laney> yup
<seb128> Laney, btw what was your "I'm wondering if we should turn off the initial update check while that bug is still around btw" ... what's "that bug"?
<Laney> the corrupt updates thing
<seb128> oh
<seb128> "update" in sense of system update, got it
<seb128> they still didn't fix the service?
<Laney> not yet, barry is working on it but it's quite bad in the meantime
<ogra_> Laney, it is fine if you disable "always download on ... "
<Laney> me and everyone else
<seb128> that's a workaround
<ogra_> which i think is actually off by default
<seb128> and you have to know about it
<Laney> it is on by default
<ogra_> ah
<seb128> Laney, +1 from me to disable it, if you want to do that
<Laney> ok, thanks
<seb128> I hope it doesn't make barry&co lower the priority of the fix then
<Laney> nah, it's being actively worked on
<seb128> bregma, Trevinho: new compiz/unity looks fine from local testing, let me know when you are happy with it and I can press the upload button
<bregma> seb128, the tests have been underway for a while, but they take hours to complete so stand by
<bregma> our next batch of MPs isn;t quite ready to land yet anyway
<seb128> bregma, k, no hurry, whenever you guys are ready
<seb128> Laney, did you -1 u-s-s or did you just happen to run into non new issues?
<Laney> seb128: no, they're unrelated
<Laney> I filed a bug about the update one
<Laney> you can release it, should be okay
<seb128> k
<seb128> thanks
 * Laney lunches
 * didrocks stares at and wait for attente_  :)
<didrocks> bregma: you will do the next batch I guess as after the bootcamp, you will have the rights :)
<attente_> didrocks, hi :)
<didrocks> attente_: hey! :)
<didrocks> so unity7 landed
<didrocks> and I'm sad
<didrocks> apparently, it's because of you :p
<attente_> :(
<didrocks> so, you fixed the mnemonics which didn't work before, rights?
<didrocks> (see http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/trunk/revision/3650)
<attente_> didrocks, yes
<didrocks> so, there is an option in gnome-terminal
<didrocks> where you can say "I don't use to use mnemonics, leave them alone"
<didrocks> (yeah, an *option*, bad, I know :p)
<didrocks> and this is useful when you run something like weechat
<didrocks> as Alt + a is "switch to a channel I've been hilighted"
<didrocks> unity ignores that option though
<didrocks> and now, shows the "Affichage" (view) menu
<attente_> didrocks, sorry... :(
<didrocks> attente_: I hope you are! (kidding ;))
<didrocks> attente_: do you think you can support that?
<didrocks> let me grab in en the option so that you can see
<attente_> didrocks, it sounds a bit difficult because unity does the grab globally
<bregma> it's an 1172 problem https://xkcd.com/1172/
<didrocks> bregma: exactly!
<attente_> hah
<didrocks> attente_: the mnemonics were working though, before, right?
<didrocks> or we should ask seb128 to remove the option on unity as it's broken
<attente_> didrocks, no, they opened the menu bar locally within the window before
<didrocks> but it really makes my whole weechat unsable
<didrocks> attente_: hum, we never add local menu?
<didrocks> had*
<didrocks> (in unity)
<attente_> didrocks, i mean it opened it within the window with the 1x1px menubar in a very bad way...
<didrocks> ah, never noticed then ;)
<larsu> didrocks: isn't it enough to blacklist that app?
<didrocks> but it didn't grab and weechat was able to switch
<didrocks> larsu: it's an option in gnome-terminal, so should be looking at the option + blacklist
<attente_> didrocks, think larsu is right, blacklisting will prevent it being exported, and unity will no longer grab those mnemonics :(
<larsu> Alt+[] is a really bad key combination...
<didrocks> but then, I'll see the menu?
<larsu> ...says the guy using irssi
<attente_> didrocks, yes
<larsu> didrocks: ya
<larsu> didrocks: can you rebind the key in weechat?
<didrocks> larsu: I think I can, but even, I'm afraid that a lot of apps are broken now
<didrocks> even if the new implementation is more correct, it doesn't respect some settings
<didrocks> so we should remove those settings in gnome-terminal if we can't support them I guess
<larsu> most desktop apps know better than to make keyboard shortcuts with Alt
<attente_> didrocks, i can't seem to find the setting in gnome-terminal, which page is it under?
<didrocks> attente_: I can't run gnome-terminal with lang=C on my session :p
<didrocks> as weechat is opened
<didrocks> but it should be:
<didrocks> edit -> shorcuts…
<tjaalton> firefox/tbird look weird, due to u-c-c?
<didrocks> (the item previous the last one)
<attente_> oh ok
<didrocks> then first checkbox
<tjaalton> not using the default theme
<didrocks> attente_: it's checked by default I guess
<didrocks> I guess pitti is more lucky because there is no mnemonics starting with "A" in gnome-terminal
<didrocks> in german
<seb128> tjaalton, u-c-c?
<tjaalton> unity-control-center
<seb128> tjaalton, u-c-c is only configuration UIs, like g-c-c, they are not a service/not running in a session if you don't start it
<attente_> i wonder how gnome-terminal disables that in the first place...
<tjaalton> ok
<seb128> tjaalton, what's your issue?
<tjaalton> well anyway, daily upgrades broke the tbird/ffox theme
<didrocks> attente_: I can just tell you it works, maybe a bad hack? :p
<mpt> “This project gathers together what ubuntu-artworks, ubuntu-mono and light-themes in one package as they all define what ubuntu is.” didrocks, could we improve that project description for ubuntu-themes?
<attente_> didrocks, sounds likely... :P
<didrocks> mpt: sure, do you have any suggestion? (as it will get as well sury soon)
<seb128> tjaalton, is that only those apps?
<tjaalton> seb128: seems so
<mpt> didrocks, “sury” = Suru?
<didrocks> mpt: yeah, sorry, typo
<mpt> didrocks, does that mean the PC theme will ship on the phone, and vice versa, because they’re in the same package?
<didrocks> mpt: no, we'll have one source package producing multiple binary packages
<seb128> tjaalton, does it happen in a guest session or after a logout/login? can you share a screenshot?
<didrocks> attente_:       g_object_set (settings, "gtk-enable-mnemonics", enable_mnemonics, NULL);
<didrocks> in src/terminal-window.c
<didrocks> (once the value is set to a gobject property)
<attente_> didrocks, ah, thanks
<mpt> didrocks, ok, how about: “The code and images that provide the Ubuntu interface theme (previously packaged as light-themes), icon set (previously ubuntu-mono), and background pictures (previously ubuntu-artwork).”
<didrocks> attente_: so, I guess the problem is larger, you would need to know if the app set gtk-enable-mnemonics or not
<tjaalton> seb128: looks like it happens with the guest session too
<seb128> tkamppeter_, only those 2 apps?!
<didrocks> mpt: the binary packages still have the same names, so maybe we should just remove all the "previously …"
<tjaalton> seb128: probably meant me, but yes
<tjaalton> and not daily updates btw, had been postponing the reboot until now
<seb128> tkamppeter_, sorry, it was for tjaalton
<mpt> didrocks, are you sure? The last ubuntu-mono and ubuntu-artwork packages that Launchpad knows about were both in Quantal.
<mpt> Oh, those are source packages, not binary packages, my mistake.
<didrocks> mpt: yeah, all is in one source, but binaries don't change :)
<seb128> tjaalton, k, no idea, you are the only one to report the issue so far, and I fail to see what could impact gtk2 apps only
<seb128> tjaalton, assuming the issue is gtk2 and not xul or something
<didrocks> mpt: changed without the "previously …, tell me if this is fine for you
<mpt> thanks didrocks
<didrocks> yw ;)
<mpt> didrocks, I see about 70 bug reports marooned on the old projects and source packages. Any objection to moving them over?
<mpt> oops
<mpt> <mpt> didrocks, I see about 70 bug reports marooned on the old projects and source packages. Any objection to moving them over?
<didrocks> mpt: no objection at all
<mpt> Ok, I’ll do that on Friday (if no-one else gets there first)
<seb128> mpt, you should ask bdmurray, I think he has scripts to automate those moves
<seb128> mpt, rather than spending time doing it manually
<mpt> ok
<tjaalton> seb128: it's terminator too
<tjaalton> so gtk2 is the common nominator
<tjaalton> but happens only on this machine
<seb128> do you use kde? ;-)
<seb128> dpm, can you get the files on https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/cheese/+imports to be imported? I'm not sure what "No import target selected yet" means, I manually approved the pot earlier but I don't want click through all the options
<tjaalton> not really, but it's installed due to kdenlive
<qengho> Hi all. I heard of some kind of slider that will adjust screen contents' size or apparent pixel density in Trusty. Does anyone know what that is or what component it's in?
<seb128> qengho, https://code.launchpad.net/~hikiko/unity-control-center/unity-control-center.per-monitor-fonts-scale-factor-slider/+merge/205227
<seb128> qengho, it didn't land yet, getting there
<qengho> seb128: thanks.
<seb128> yw
<tjaalton> installing kdenlive on another machine didn't break the theme
<seb128> tjaalton, I though maybe you had the qt/kde theming hacks stuff installed/configured
<tjaalton> ah
<tjaalton> dunno, guess not
<tjaalton> heh, kdenlive looks ugly as well
<dpm> seb128, looking at it now. If the pot file has been marked as imported, then the .po files will follow soon.
<seb128> dpm, ok, good, thanks
<seb128> dpm, do you know why the pot needs manual approving the first time. Do we have a way to get a list of pot that are waiting for review?
<dpm> seb128, let me come back to you later in more detail, jumping into a call now
<seb128> dpm, thanks
<seb128> speaking of which
<seb128> it's meeting time!
<seb128> qengho, Sweetsha1k, mlankhorst, Laney, tkamppeter_, desrt, attente_, larsu, kenvandine: hey
<Sweetsha1k> o/
 * kenvandine waves
<qengho> Howdy.
<seb128> I hope everyone is doing well
<seb128> the feature freeze is coming this week, please lists things that you still need to land in your summary
<seb128> (sorry for not thinking about mentioning that in the reminder email)
<seb128> let's get started
<seb128> qengho, hey
<qengho> * in-progress: More chromium high-DPI work. Upstream adding to it too, which is both nice and a headache.
<qengho> * in-progress: When I'm frustrated with high-dpi, I play with touchscreen support. The CrOS code can probably be pulled in.
<qengho> Both require the new Aura framework, which is really fickle on Linux.
<qengho> EOF
<seb128> seems like "fun"
<seb128> how much of that work is going upstream/going to require us to distro patch?
<qengho> It would be worse with Gtk2, I guess.
<qengho> We'll have to distro patch for a month or so, I expect.  I'll try to get it all upstream.
<seb128> great
<seb128> qengho, thanks
<seb128> is that work available somewhere if some of us want to play with it?
<qengho> seb128: Some of it.  I'll get it in a PPA.
<seb128> ok, let us know when you have a ppa, if you need/want testers
<seb128> qengho, thanks
<seb128> Sweetshark, hey
<Sweetshark> - 4.2.1 rc1 might be fasttracked 4.2.1 final, thus:
<Sweetshark> -- packed tarballs
<Sweetshark> -- updated patch queue
<Sweetshark> -- synced from debian
<Sweetshark> -- updated PPA
<Sweetshark> -- checked for needed updated deps
<Sweetshark> - some work on ./debian/rules cleanup
<Sweetshark> - finalized GNU make depcache speedup proof-of-concept
<Sweetshark> - questions about making Ubuntu fonts in default file template (yet. again.)
<Sweetshark> - bug triage, lots of it
<Sweetshark> - some upstream orga for hackfests, politics, new board is in power since today
<Sweetshark> - met with some a11y guys
<Sweetshark> EOF
<seb128> Sweetshark, when is 4.2.1 due?
<qengho> "orga"?
 * qengho 
<Laney> organisation
<Sweetshark> seb128: officially first week of March. now: this week.
<seb128> ok, seems good for trusty ;-)
<Sweetshark> seb128: yep.
<seb128> Sweetshark, I still didn't hear from bdrung about your ppu btw, did you get any news? he said he would deal with email backlog the past w.e
<Sweetshark> seb128: nope.
<seb128> hum, k, I guess I should follow up again on that then
<seb128> Sweetshark, thanks
<Laney> i'll raise that after the election if you don't get any movement
<seb128> Laney, that would be nice, thanks
<seb128> mlankhorst, hey
<mlankhorst> hey
<mlankhorst> sorry busy :P
<mlankhorst> mesa 10.1 cft, proposing dma-buf patches upstream again, hopefully for the last time
<mlankhorst> testing nouveau upstream kernel and preparing piglit tests for tomorrow
<seb128> is 10.1 a bug fix update?
<mlankhorst> it's comparable from going from 9.1 to 9.2
<seb128> doesn't tell me a lot on risks :p
<mlankhorst> it has been enabling some new opengl features and is required for newer hardware support
<seb128> ok
<seb128> let's see how the cft goes
<seb128> mlankhorst, thanks
<seb128> Laney, hey
<Laney> greetings
<Laney> • Fix kylin image builds due to their weird script not liking some LO packaging reorg
<Laney> • Do a couple of merges / syncs prompted by a personal email from a DD
<Laney> • GStreamer updates (-bad still waiting for testing)
<Laney> • pango1.0 / cogl updates in Debian, pango needs copyright freshening
<Laney> • Fix spamassassin-related install failure due to weird upgrade path issues
<Laney> • Try out Android 4.4 on the nexus 4, seems to fix scan-for-operators / ofono breakage
<Laney> • u-s-s
<Laney> ∘ Debug 'no operators' bug for ages then figure out that it was the existing SDK one
<Laney> ‣ Look for other areas which are affected by this... didn't find any (need to try with USS_SHOW_ALL_UI though)
<Laney> ∘ Write some AP tests for the manual network selection functionality
<Laney> ‣ patch ofono's dbusmock template so that 'Scan' works (proposed upstream), then will be able to test the refresh functionality too
<Laney> ∘ Debug / discuss a race with system-image now that u-s-s makes a call to it from the main page, work around it for now by disabling the functionality
<Laney> ∘ Small fix to list the default wallpaper in the picker
<Laney> ∘ Try to use the proper DatePicker for manual time selection, can't implement design fully yet because ListItems don't work from within dialogs. Also, there's some confusion as to which dialog to even use.
<Laney> ☣
<seb128> Laney, speaking about the UITK issue, https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/itemselector-fix1275861/+merge/206945
<seb128> we finally got some traction on the issue (the day we land the workaround, oh well)
<Laney> seb128: neat!
<Laney> it annoyed us enough to pressure people
<Laney> so that's alright
<seb128> right
<seb128> I guess you saw the new glib this morning?
<seb128> new webkit is available as well
<Laney> ya
<seb128> did you still have ff material work/things you wanted to land btw?
<desrt> new dconf would be nice to have too...
<Laney> can't think of anything in particular
<larsu> new gtk would be nice to have too
<seb128> k
<desrt> it has two relatively important fixes for the new file-db stuff
<Laney> i'll do gnomey things like those
<seb128> larsu, loud thinking again? ;-)
<larsu> oops :P
<desrt> so sutble that i almost missed it
<desrt> aka: just right :)
<larsu> :)
<seb128> Laney, we should probably have a look to darkxst' request to update gnome-desktop and gnome-control-center (did you say you would review that one?)
<Laney>  Feb 18 Ubuntu Installe (1.2K) [ubuntu/trusty] gtk+3.0 3.11.6 (Accepted)
 * seb128 slaps Laney
<Laney> hmm, no, but I should install the ppa
<seb128> ok
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey
<tkamppeter> - Completed upstream code patches for on-demand running concept of printing-rtelated daemons (avahi-daemon, cups-browsed, cupsd), documented on https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1305-printing-stack-with-mobile-in-mind
<tkamppeter>    o cups-filters: Completed support for on-demand running of cups-browsed, 1.0.45 upstream release, uploaded to Debian and Ubuntu.
<tkamppeter>    o cups: Added auto-shutdown-on-idle functionality to the CUPS daemon. Uploaded CUPS package with patches for socket-triggered invocation of cupsd via Upstart and for auto-shutdown support.
<tkamppeter>    o Updated Blueprint and bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups/+bug/1276713.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1276713 in upstart "upstart socket activation for cups" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tkamppeter> - cups-filters: Applied upstream bug fixes.
<tkamppeter> - Bugs.
<seb128> tkamppeter, great work on the on-demand activation!
<seb128> tkamppeter, did you get feedback on the change yet? (or bug reports)
<tkamppeter> seb128, not yet, I need xnox' fix for Upstart to be able to relly test the whole thing.
<seb128> ok
<seb128> let's wait for that then and see how it goes
<seb128> tkamppeter, thanks
<seb128> desrt,
<seb128> hey
<desrt>  ☙ found root cause of two of the racy GLib tests (and a bonus bug in the API of GDBusConnection); pushed workarounds ☙ finally solved the locale-sensitive transliteration problem -- patch on bugzilla, under discussion ☙ made "3.11.90" releases for GLib and dconf ☙ did a bunch of porting of GSocket to more modern source API, improving performance and reducing use of fds
<desrt>  ☙ made ood progress on "secretc project" -- adding epoll() to GMainContext.  WIP is up (wip/gmaincontext) but not ready for review. ☙ got accidentally pulled into the init system discussion again
<desrt> ugh.  that did not work out nicely.
<desrt> that's what i get for pre-preparing my notes.
<seb128> \n are nice :p
<desrt>  ☙ found root cause of two of the racy GLib tests (and a bonus bug in the API of GDBusConnection); pushed workarounds ☙ finally solved the locale-sensitive transliteration problem -- patch on bugzilla, under discussion ☙ made "3.11.90" releases for GLib and dconf ☙ did a bunch of porting of GSocket to more modern source API, improving performance and reducing use of fds
<desrt>  ☙ made ood progress on "secretc project" -- adding epoll() to GMainContext.  WIP is up (wip/gmaincontext) but not ready for review. ☙ got accidentally pulled into the init system discussion again
<desrt> wtf!!
<desrt> irssi is having a bad day
<desrt> okay.  i won't try again :p
<seb128> right, stop it :p
<desrt> interestingly, it turned 'good' into 'ood' twice
<seb128> do we still have discussions about init systems? I though those were over
<tkamppeter> desrt, xchat supports pasting \n.
<tjaalton> seb128: the bug was that g-s-d was not running
<desrt> seb128: debian is debating if gnome should be "forced" to support non-systemd init systems
<seb128> tjaalton, did you get an outdated unity? that bug has been supposed to be fixed yesterday evening
<tjaalton> seb128: it's possible yes
<seb128> desrt, oh, fun, I'm going to stay away from that one
<tjaalton> guest session seems fine now
<desrt> seb128: gnome is pointing at the freebsd work as proof that we're trying to do the right thing
<seb128> good
<seb128> desrt, thanks for fixing the glib test, might give us an happier Laney ;-)
<desrt> i only fixed two of them -- and neither of them are really "fixed" yet
<Laney> haha
<desrt> just worked around
 * desrt doesn't consider sleep() to be a fix ;)
<desrt> also: i'm sick [still|again].  bah.
<seb128> :-(
<desrt> not exactly sure what's going on.  thought i had beat a cold, but now i'm much worse, so it's either back with a vengence or it's a new one
<Laney> I'm not sure I can ever be happier again
<seb128> get a long night, and some tea with honey!
<larsu> desrt: get well man
<Laney> since they always only happened after I did the upload
 * Laney emo
<seb128> Laney, :-(
<seb128> desrt, thanks
<Laney> desrt: R&R!
<desrt> :)
<seb128> attente_, hey
<attente_> seb128, hi
<attente_> key grabber merged, MP for switching it on in u-s-d
<attente_> in-progress: indicator-keyboard ibus panel integration
<attente_> EOF
<desrt> attente_: presumably all this is going to be wrapped up by FF?
 * attente_ crossing fingers
<seb128> key grabber/u-s-d for sure
<seb128> that's the biggest part
<desrt> the indicator is what i'm worried about
<desrt> attente was crying in valentines day
<seb128> :-(
<desrt> and it had nothing to do with being lonely
<desrt> and everything to do with dbus
<larsu> dbus didn't send him flowers or chocolate?
<desrt> larsu: no... but it sent him 50 messages per keystroke.
 * larsu assumes that's what people do on Valentine's day
<attente_> larsu, no :'(
<seb128> attente_, is the issue didrocks reported earlier something that seems like we can workaround in some way?
<Laney> how about that ctrl-space thing?
<seb128> Laney, that's actually for happyaron, there is a patch from attente_ on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ibus/+bug/1278511 to disable that keybinding
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1278511 in ibus (Ubuntu) "CTRL-Space no longer works under Unity" [High,In progress]
<seb128> happyaron set it "in progress" yesterday
<attente_> seb128, so if we respect that gtk setting, we can revert it to the old behaviour when it's disabled
<attente_> yeah, i'm not sure about better options than disabling ibus' trigger
<seb128> attente_, that would be good, I can see having see devs being unhappy about the shell eating the keybindings of their console apps
<seb128> I can see devs*
<Laney> yeah i've seen a few people crying about it
<attente_> seb128, the only thing is that it's a global setting
<attente_> :(
<seb128> attente_, you mean? it doesn't depend of the focussed win?
<attente_> seb128, don't think so
<seb128> hum, how would that work then?
<attente_> gnome-terminal sets it on the GtkSettings of the current screen, it seems
<seb128> you would have an option to disable keybindings for your session?
<attente_> i guess it's either the menu bar mnemonics are working globally or reverted globally regardless of window...
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> I feel like that's going to be an annoying one
<attente_> yeah...
<seb128> we could restore the old bug? ;-)
<attente_> haha
<seb128> e.g that's independent of the layout switching?
<attente_> let's think of something after FF...
<seb128> right, I was going to say, I'm just trying to see if we have an escape option
<seb128> attente_, I'm going to test the u-s-d grabber part after the meeting, hopefully that lands later today or tomorrow
<seb128> attente_, thanks
<attente_> seb128, cool, thanks
<seb128> larsu, hey
<larsu> hey
<larsu> oh right
<larsu> fixed some issues with the evince menubar patch from last week
<larsu> (there was a crash and some accels weren't working)
<seb128> no complain since, good work!
<larsu> there's still a bug open about something
<larsu> I forget what, but it wasn't super-important
<larsu> fixed notify-osd positioning in multi-head mode
<larsu> without having a second screen to test on
<seb128> thanks for that one as well, works great, no report so far either ;-)
<larsu> fixed some theming issues in evolution
<larsu> oh wait, I didn't even commit the last fix
 * larsu will get to that soon
<larsu> started to port nautilus to gmenumodel
<larsu> should be done before ff
<larsu> I *think* that was it
<chrisccoulson> hi desktop!
<kenvandine> hey chrisccoulson!
<chrisccoulson> hi kenvandine :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey!
<desrt> larsu: did you get a chance to look at gedit yet?
<seb128> larsu, what's the status of the sound panel changes?
<seb128> larsu, do you plan to mp that before ff?
<larsu> desrt: no. Didn't you have a patch for that though?
<seb128> desrt, what gedit?
<larsu> when you did the gtk_application_has_traditionlal_menubar?
<desrt> larsu: ya... but it was just for improved gearmenu stuff
<desrt> seb128: the gedit guys are kinda waiting for someone to show up and give them an oldschool menubar
<larsu> seb128: I didn't find a solution for the gtkrange thing
<desrt> i think they'll more or less take whatever patch we want to give them
<larsu> and I don't think I can hack that before ff
<larsu> maybe I need to consult mpt again
<larsu> he said he has an alternative idea
<seb128> desrt, k, seems like post ff work
<desrt> larsu's work is getting talked about among gnome app developers -- most of them are fairly positively receptive about it
<seb128> nice
<larsu> when is ff?
<seb128> ff is in 3  days
<seb128> larsu, ^
 * kenvandine cries 
<desrt> your patch would only work for the new gedit anyway
<seb128> well, 2.5 rather
<desrt> and that would require the new gtk...
<desrt> *cough*
<seb128> yeah, not something for us this cycle
<larsu> desrt: why?
<larsu> gedit has a full menubar right now
<desrt> larsu: gedit only completed their gactionification this cycle
<desrt> including pushing gmenumodel into the plugin API
<larsu> ah, right
<seb128> larsu, let's land the sound panel with the slider issue unresolved (or maybe you should ping mpt again, you said you would think about it before asking again and then he said he had an idea about alternative suggestion)
<desrt> and right now (in git master) they do not have a menubar
<desrt> they made some really interesting design choices though -- it's definitely going to be fun to work on this one
<desrt> but ya -- after FF
<larsu> next cycle, you mean
<desrt> well... if you're looking for something to work on, this would be nice :)
<desrt> but indeed -- we won't see any benefit until after LTS
<desrt> but it has to be done eventually
<desrt> (and gedit guys are waiting now)
<seb128> desrt, while I appreciate the forward thinking, can we focus on ff for this week?
<desrt> seb128: absolutely.  i said that this is post-ff stuff :)
 * seb128 would like to know the status of the sound panel redesign
 * larsu is looking forward to a time where he will be "looking for something to work on"
<chrisccoulson> i can't believe we're nearly at ff, and i still haven't upgraded!
<seb128> larsu, yeah :/
<seb128> larsu, anyway, going back to ff
<seb128> nautilus menus and sound panel
<larsu> seb128: it's done except for the slider issue and g-s-d/indicator-sound integration
<seb128> you are working on the first one, the second one was only blocked on the slider issue?
<seb128> can you ping mpt again about it again? he said he has an alternative suggestion
<larsu> g-s-d/indicator-sound will be easy - read the settings key and adjust the max based on that
<seb128> otherwise let's land with that issue and resolve it post ff
<larsu> will do
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> maybe let's land that first
<seb128> nautilus menus seems more obvious for a ffe
<seb128> well, up to you to decide on order
<seb128> I feel like I've made you context switch too much already this week
<seb128> larsu, thanks ;-)
<larsu> :)
<desrt> larsu: friendly reminder to at least attempt to upstream the sound panel changes :)
<seb128> kenvandine, hey (Ken was missing hanging out with the cool kids and wants to give update on stuff he's working on ;-)
 * kenvandine waves
<kenvandine> Content Hub
<kenvandine>  * Changed the way we reference defaults from an APP_ID to the APP_ID triplet, so we can support things like current-user-version for click packages.  This is ready to land, but it needs to land along with gallery-app and camera-app as click packages.
<kenvandine>  * Quite a few changes are queued up to land, they've been blocked on fixes to upstart-app-launch.  All but 1 upstart-app-launch fix has landed, so should be ready to start landing content-hub branches soon.
<kenvandine>  * Refactored handler code in the hub to ensure there is only a single active transfer for an app at a time.  If an app requests an image from the gallery, and you don't finish picking before another app requests an image, the first request gets cancelled and the latest transfer is handled.  This is just until we get trusted sessions, then we'll be able to handle multiple instances.
<kenvandine>  * Added support for creating exports and shares, before we only supported import requests.  I have a branch with this working and tested in the hub and C++ API, but not in the QML bindings yet.  Work in progress.
<kenvandine>  
<kenvandine> sadly... we'll need to shoot for an ffe
<kenvandine> haven't had anyone to work on the qml bindings
<seb128> kenvandine, do you know if we get a standard ffe for touch work this cycle?
<kenvandine> i haven't heard
<kenvandine> i'll check on that
<seb128> I should ask about that
<larsu> desrt: ya, need to talk to aday about it. The problem is that the code bases seem to have diverged a bit already
<Laney> mail release/phone about it imo
<seb128> kenvandine, otherwise, when can we start using the new code to import ringtone in system settings? ;-)
<kenvandine> yup, once the qml bindings are done :)
<desrt> larsu: since we're officially forked i'd say that your minimum expected effort here is to point out the fact that we made a change and that this change might be interesting for gnome, with links to code
 * larsu nods
<kenvandine> that's all i have
<seb128> Laney, right, I assume somebody (slangasek?) is going to bring that topic again, I should ask them though ;-)
<Laney> you can be the one :P
<seb128> indeed, I might!
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks!
<seb128> ok, my turn
<seb128> • some desktop updates
<seb128> • uploaded to push the unity-control-center/unity-settings-daemon transitions (testing, bugs fixing, uploads)
<seb128> • tested new unity/helping with CI train landings
<seb128> • some bugs fixes (itstool ftbfs, polkit issue leading to udisks segfaults, unity-control-center small issues, evolution-indicator invalid free)
<seb128> • reviewed merge requests (unity-control-center option to show username in indicator-session, unity-settings-daemon unknow jack dialog, u-s-s)
<seb128> • uploade cairo snapshot, and gtk rebuild with it, to trust (Hi-DPI support)
<seb128> • helped landing changes/fixes from others (larsu's fixes to the theme and evince, indicators, ...)
<seb128> • desktop bugs triage
<seb128> </week>
<desrt> seb128: i pushed a bit more to get a cairo release.... :/
<seb128> desrt, did you get any traction?
<desrt> no :p
<Laney> that situation is kind of sucky
<seb128> http://lists.cairographics.org/archives/cairo/2014-February/025001.html
<seb128> as well
<desrt> i think we might ask behdad or release-team to step in and do a release....
<seb128> no really traction there either
<seb128> desrt, ^ behdad :p
<seb128> http://lists.cairographics.org/archives/cairo/2014-February/025005.html
<Laney> oh wow, there's a bryce in the vcs
<seb128> though that was more about a 1.12 point update
<seb128> Laney, yeah, he's quite active ;-)
<desrt> seb128: ya... i think someone needs to declare maintainer-MIA
<seb128> that requires somebody wanting to play active maintainer though
<seb128> if behdad wants to do it that would be good ;-)
<desrt> pretty hard to justify for him, i guess
<seb128> meanwhile we are on a git snapshot but things seems to be ok so far
<desrt> iirc google is not using cairo anymore
<seb128> hum, k
<desrt> but maybe gnome release team could roll some sort of quasi-official 'gnome snapshot' of cairo
<desrt> since the gnome release will want to depend on this
<seb128> that would be better than nothing
<seb128> sharing version at least
<desrt> ya...
<seb128> desrt, thanks for mentioning it/trying to push upstream
<seb128> ok
<seb128> other questions/topics?
<desrt> long meeting!
<seb128> indeed
<seb128> quite some content, it's ff week as well
<seb128> thanks everyone
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks for joining!
<Laney> welcome back to the cool crew
<desrt> kenvandine: was sad to miss you in london
<kenvandine> desrt, i missed you guys too, but the weather sure was nice in orlando :)
<desrt> coming from toronto, the london weather seemed pretty nice :)
<desrt> so i'll take it :p
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> bregma, Trevinho: still testing unity?
<Trevinho> seb128: for me its fine...
<bregma> seb128, yes, getting weird failures that need to be explained first
<seb128> k
<Sweetshark> seb128: btw here is the secret of my 170W power supply (aka "The Brick"): http://nabble.documentfoundation.org/GNU-make-with-depcache-some-general-build-speed-up-tips-three-LibreOffice-GNU-make-forks-considered-l-td4097766.html
<Sweetshark> plugging in my notebook without any other changes reduces the build system overhead from 33 seconds to 17 seconds.
<seb128> nice
<seb128> session restart, brb
<Sweetshark> seb128: one of the kernel guys once said "an unplugged machine is essentially a completely different hardware", but doubling the IO speed o.O
<seb128> Sweetshark, yeah, I didn't know either that things were scaling down this way, I assumed that you would get the same performances if you started e.g compiling
<Laney> darkxst's PPA broke my greeter resolution :P
<Sweetshark> seb128: well, this isnt even compiling -- its just stating the build tree to see everything is in the right order mtime wise.
<seb128> Laney, :/
<Laney> now I get to try and downgrade out of a transition
<Laney> can't cross the pointer barrier either, but I don't know if I can blame him for that yet
<seb128> Laney, ppa-clean?
<seb128> or purge
<Laney> doesn't work for transitions
<seb128> "great"
<xnox> seb128: Laney: please review updated https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/unity-greeter/off-the-grid this time does build-time generation of the logo
<seb128> xnox, mterry and robert_ancell maintain unity-greeter, but I'm happy to give it a try ;-)
<xnox> seb128: Laney: comparing with the design provided one, there are small differences, but imho mine one follows design.ubuntu.com guideline metrics for sub-logos to the dot.
<seb128> xnox, can you show the result to a designer next time you are at the office/get them to approve it?
<Laney> will look tomorrow
<Laney> thanks for the work there
<seb128> indeed, thanks ;-)
<xnox> seb128: ack. will do screenshots and get them acked by lucy.
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> do you plan to do the same for system settings btw?
<xnox> seb128: yes.
<seb128> great!
<xnox> seb128: first i need to fix plymouth logo.
<xnox> seb128: and also updated d-i logos from vintage to modern.
<seb128> but vintage is cool!
<xnox> seb128: (a british response would be ) i'm sorry you feel that way =)))))))))))))))
<seb128> ;-)
<xnox> seb128: i think we should stick to one logo, i don't care which, as long as it's consistent.
<seb128> right
<seb128> bregma, still dealing with autopilot issues?
<bregma> seb128, yes, but I'm convinced they're local to my test machine
<seb128> bregma, ok, let's publish then and get going on the next round for hidpi ;-)
<ochosi> larsu: ping
<seb128> ochosi, he's likely eod at this time, better to let your question in the backlog
<ochosi> seb128: thanks!
<ochosi> larsu (and other indicator-devs): i noticed i forgot one piece in my (already merged) merge-request for indicator-power: adding xfce4-powermanager as an alternative recommend: https://code.launchpad.net/~ochosi/indicator-power/recommend-xfce4-powermanager/+merge/207018
<GunnarHj> seb128: Thanks!
<brainwash> seb128: hey, I'm the one with the indicator-sound issue, any ideas how to debug it? I've already delete the the stuff in /var/lib/lightdm, but gmusicbrowser still shows up in the list
<seb128> GunnarHj, yw!
<ochosi> seb128: oh, i see you approved rev222 for indicator-power, for which this MR i mentioned above is a follow-up to...
<seb128> brainwash, try to "gsettings get com.canonical.indicator.sound interested-media-players" for the lightdm user
<seb128> brainwash, or reset the key and see what's the default value for your user
<seb128> it might be that something it settings a default override...
<seb128> (it should be empty by default)
<seb128> ochosi, thanks, approved
<ochosi> seb128: thanks for taking the time to look at it now, i assume you're having your hands full with FF approaching and all...
<brainwash> seb128: thanks, I will try this and report my finding in the bug report
<seb128> ochosi, yw! yeah, I can't say it's not a busy week, but that was an easy review ;-)
<seb128> brainwash, thanks
<seb128> we can look at that bug, but likely after feature freeze
<seb128> e.g not this week
<ochosi> seb128: indeed, as short as can be :)
 * Sweetshark found and killed a nasty phony target. Now noop incremental build is <8 seconds on the notebook.
<robert_ancell> Laney, did you see https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/unity-greeter/off-the-grid/+merge/205896?
<robert_ancell> We should land that if you're OK with it
<seb128> robert_ancell, hey, xnox pinged around eod for Laney and he said he would have a look tomorrow, but I'm sure he's going to be fine if you ack it
<robert_ancell> seb128, ok, cool
<robert_ancell> seb128, I assume you're OK with generating an image file on build? Is that considered valid by dpkg?
<seb128> robert_ancell, yes and yes (if you read the comments, I asked xnox to change it from runtime generation to build-time, better to do it once than risky runtime issues)
<robert_ancell> well, I guess I didn't read them all :)
<xnox> seb128: we'd have to change again to runtime and using svg logo if we'd want to start doing HiDPI stuff though =)
<robert_ancell> seb128, we need to set up autolanding or train ticketing or whatever it's called for u-g, u-c-c and u-s-d
<robert_ancell> xnox, cross that bridge when we come to it!
<seb128> xnox, I guess that greeter is not going to be hidpi friendly
<seb128> robert_ancell, yeah, I was thinking the same today, going to ping didrocks about that tomorrow
<xnox> robert_ancell: i'd rather not use autolanding/train, it's very low traffic / low-risk development all three of them. And autolanding is heavy-weight towards catching regression on experimental code (e.g. touch)
<seb128> xnox, not true, CI train is much nicer than having to manual upload
<seb128> well, maybe not "much"
<robert_ancell> xnox, agreed we don't want to slow things down, in fact we want to cut out the manual step of doing the manual releases
<seb128> but it gives you a ppa and buttons to click
<robert_ancell> (and speed things up)
<xnox> seb128: yeah, i feel left out. no buttons for me to click.
<robert_ancell> seb128, is there a way to get jenkins to automatically put things onto the landing train on each commit?
<robert_ancell> each merge I mean
<seb128> well, training is ongoing, that's a transition period
<robert_ancell> so we don't even have to do the manual step
<seb128> robert_ancell, not atm, not sure that's wanted though
<seb128> the CI train is easy enough, you just get to list the mps you want to land in a table
<seb128> they give you a "slot"
<robert_ancell> seb128, because for low risk things we want a brake if something risky is being landed, otherwise just automatic
 * xnox off to gym! talk to you all tomorrow
<seb128> then you have  a ppa with the result and you are in control of the process
<robert_ancell> The opposite for high risk stuff
<seb128> xnox, enjoy!
<robert_ancell> seb128, it's a spreadsheet ffs. It's like the biggest sign that process has taken over
<seb128> yeah, I don't like that part much
<seb128> but in practice it's smooth enough
<seb128> it's basically "tick what should land"
<seb128> ideally you would have a desktop Ui and tick checkboxes for the pending branches
<sabdfl> ian
<sabdfl> oww
<seb128> sabdfl, that's not a really secure password ;-)
<sabdfl> no but it is the last half of a name :)
<sabdfl> how are you guys doing?
<seb128> busy (as usual, especially before ff ;-), but good
<seb128> how are you?
<robert_ancell> seb128, https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/unity-settings-daemon/simplify-xsettings-menu-code/+merge/207011 - any background on that? Was the previous change a mistake?
<seb128> robert_ancell, we added code to handle gnome-shell and unity session, so having monitors for both
<seb128> I don't see the need to keep monitoring gnome-shell in our version
<seb128> I'm not sure if the double monitor is what creates that segfault condition, but it feels like cleaning up that is a win in any case
<robert_ancell> seb128, ok, I understand it now
<robert_ancell> seb128, yes, been looking at dropping more non-unity fallbacks
<seb128> we could rename the _shell to_unity
<seb128> but I figured out that staying closer from upstream would easy merging fixes
<seb128> but I thought that*
<seb128> rather
<robert_ancell> seb128, did you see https://code.launchpad.net/~robert-ancell/unity-control-center/misc-warnings/+merge/206846 https://code.launchpad.net/~robert-ancell/unity-control-center/gtk-stock-deprecated/+merge/206839  https://code.launchpad.net/~robert-ancell/unity-control-center/gdk-color-deprecated/+merge/206835
<robert_ancell> they should be fairly inoffensive
<seb128> no, looking at those
<seb128> seems like we don't receive emails through the team
<seb128> I subscribed to u-s-d yesterday, going to do the same for u-c-c
<robert_ancell> seb128, I can never work out the LP subscribing thing - please do it if you can
<seb128> well, I think that not spamming all members is ok, so I'm just going to subscribe
<robert_ancell> though team subscriptions are counterproductive I think - since I got in the indicator team I get a load of noise about unrelated branches
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> robert_ancell, I'm not sure I like https://code.launchpad.net/~robert-ancell/unity-control-center/gdk-color-deprecated/+merge/206835
<robert_ancell> seb128, why not?
<seb128> robert_ancell, it somewhat feels like we are going to hit https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/gnome-control-center-unity/use-correct-color/+merge/168800 again, but let me look the details
<robert_ancell> seb128, I made a custom to_string method that matches the old format
<robert_ancell> I've tested it running both control centers
<seb128> robert_ancell, oh, ok, I should have read through it before commenting :-)
<robert_ancell> I've hit this before migrating code
<robert_ancell> np
<robert_ancell> saves time to sak
<robert_ancell> ask
<seb128> robert_ancell, I'm not sure I like https://code.launchpad.net/~robert-ancell/unity-control-center/gtk-stock-deprecated/+merge/206839 ... :-)
<robert_ancell> because...
<seb128> that's a stupid GTK change
<robert_ancell> but it exists
<robert_ancell> and it makes a ton of warnings on compilation
<seb128> it forces us to retranslate the stock strings
<robert_ancell> yep
<seb128> right
<seb128> but it's stupid
<robert_ancell> but it exists
<seb128> we can safely ignore it until gtk4
<robert_ancell> except for the ton of warnings
<seb128> which would save us translation strings
<robert_ancell> I'm sure the translators find these ones easy - and the tools hint what the strings should be
<seb128> if you are after warnings we should start cleaning the runtime ones, not the stupid gtk deprecations
<robert_ancell> both
<seb128> I blame mccann for those btw
<seb128> but fair enough, it's GTK to blame there, I still think it's a stupid change on their part
<seb128> robert_ancell, ok, approved those ;-)
<robert_ancell> seb128, ta
<seb128> robert_ancell, what is remaining in the u-s-d transition?
<robert_ancell> seb128, packaging up those dependencies
<robert_ancell> didn't get to it yesterday
<seb128> the gnome-session session split?
<seb128> what else?
<seb128> robert_ancell, https://code.launchpad.net/~robert-ancell/unity-control-center/gsettings-api/+merge/206821
<robert_ancell> yes
<seb128> the g_settings_list_relocatable_schemas() points to g_settings_schema_source_list_schemas() not g_settings_schema_source_lookup(), did you drop the relocatable part of the code?
<seb128> https://developer.gnome.org/gio/unstable/GSettings.html#g-settings-list-relocatable-schemas
<seb128> the g_settings_list_relocatable_schemas() api points to*
<seb128> robert_ancell, I'm also unsure we need to keep handling unity2d, that got dropped in quantal
<seb128> we should probably just clean out that fallback code
<robert_ancell> seb128, the new method gets all schemas, regardless of relocatibility
<seb128> robert_ancell, so why g_settings_schema_source_lookup () and g_settings_schema_source_list_schemas()?
<robert_ancell> g_settings_schema_source_lookup just sees if there is a schema registered with that name
<seb128> the api documentation is confusing
<seb128> g_settings_list_relocatable_schemas() point to g_settings_schema_source_list_schemas()
<seb128> blame desrt I guess
 * popey wonders if he could get some help with bug 1281781 which has some level of mwc-demo based urgency about it.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1281781 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Please update application icon" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1281781
<popey> note the list of system apps which have new icons.
<desrt> seb128: looks like a typo
<seb128> desrt, https://developer.gnome.org/gio/unstable/GSettings.html#g-settings-list-relocatable-schemas is what I'm looking at for it
<desrt> nope.
<desrt> not a typo
<desrt> the new _list_schemas() API returns both lists
<desrt> what's the issue here?
<seb128> desrt, no issue, I'm reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~robert-ancell/unity-control-center/gsettings-api/+merge/206821https://code.launchpad.net/~robert-ancell/unity-control-center/gsettings-api/+merge/206821
<seb128> desrt, e.g cleaning up some code
<desrt> is there something that prevents this from just using the schemas normally?
<desrt> robert_ancell: one comment: if you already have the schema object in-hand then it is nicer to call g_settings_new_full() to save the second lookup
<seb128> not that I know, but didrocks wrote that code, so maybe he has a reason
 * seb128 didn't deal much with relocatable schemas
<desrt> but seb has an interesting point -- strictly speaking, if you wanted exactly equivalent functionality you should call g_settings_schema_get_path() on the schema to make sure that it's relocatable
<desrt> but then you should also make sure that all of the keys that you want to use exist and have the expected types...
<popey> If we have a new icon for a mobile app, in ubuntu-themes, the png *and* svg need updating together, right? (obvious question, but want to check)
<robert_ancell> desrt, exactly. Just checking the name is there is probably close enough
<desrt> robert_ancell: or you could just assume that the name is there ;)
<robert_ancell> desrt, we can't if not running inside unity
<robert_ancell> desrt, but yes, now it's u-c-c we might just be able to add some more hard deps
<desrt> robert_ancell: we should have the equivalent of gsettings-desktop-schemas and u-c-c should depend on it...
<desrt> hah :)
<jasoncwarner> hey chrisccoulson not sure what happened, but I just updated and FF global menu went away
<seb128> popey, you are probably on the wrong channel/tz for those questions, didrocks looked at the new icons changes today but he's not online at this time
<popey> heh
<seb128> jasoncwarner, dpkg -l | grep unity?
<desrt> robert_ancell: but ya... next time you find yourself walking this path, consider using new_full() instead.
<robert_ancell> mkay
<popey> seb128: do you know where it was discussed?
<desrt> otherwise looks good
<chrisccoulson> jasoncwarner, desktop bug? :)
<popey> (in case there's a log I can read)
<chrisccoulson> (just kidding btw)
<seb128> popey, this channel but not a lot was discussed
<popey> thanks
<chrisccoulson> jasoncwarner, are you on trusty?
<jasoncwarner> seb128: what do you want me to find?
<jasoncwarner> chrisccoulson: yes, just updated to latest
<seb128> jasoncwarner, the version of the unity binaryt
<seb128> binary
<jasoncwarner> (this is a vm, fyi)
<chrisccoulson> i should probably upgrade really
<seb128> popey, he did https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/unity8/suru-switch/+merge/206907
<jasoncwarner> chrisccoulson: , I'd recommend that ASAP ;)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> i've been holding off because I have enough moving targets already :)
<popey> thanks seb128
<jasoncwarner> seb128: ooooh...unity 8 came down today?
<seb128> jasoncwarner, can you get chrisccoulson to get firefox updated in trusty? we are 3 version behind and he keeps posting tweets about Orlando nice weather and chicken wings!
<chrisccoulson> lol
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ^ how about that? ;-)
<seb128> popey, yw
<chrisccoulson> seb128, we had some awesome wings btw
<chrisccoulson> just ask mdeslaur
<seb128> not listening!
<jasoncwarner> seb128 jdstrand mentioned someone was going go look at it. but, yeah, chrisccoulson , all the wings for you :)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> robert_ancell, you tested https://code.launchpad.net/~robert-ancell/unity-control-center/gsettings-api/+merge/206821https://code.launchpad.net/~robert-ancell/unity-control-center/gsettings-api/+merge/206821 ? ;-)
<robert_ancell> seb128, yes
<seb128> robert_ancell, ok, fine then ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, is appmenu support part of firefox nowadays or still an extension?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, it's still a patch
<seb128> chrisccoulson, in what binary package is it?
<jasoncwarner> chrisccoulson false alarm...not sure what happened, but I rebooted and it went away.
<jasoncwarner> cyphermox_ second network indicator is also gone (seb128 fixed my unity8 prob)
<seb128> on that note, calling it a day
<seb128> robert_ancell, ok, I approved the pending u-c-c requests, feel free to do uploads during your days, otherwise I'm going to talk to didrocks about putting those under autouploads tomorrow
<robert_ancell> mterry, hmm, has LP confused itself? https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/lightdm/shared-data-manager/+merge/205596
<robert_ancell> I just see "empty" for the diff
<mterry> robert_ancell, oh god.  I bet I know why.  I accidentally pushed that branch to its already-merged pre-req branch 'refactor-accounts'
<mterry> robert_ancell, I'll resubmit
<robert_ancell> oh, I've done things like that before
<pitti> oh, hey robert_ancell, long time no see
<pitti> hey jasoncwarner
<pitti> being at another side of the world changes your perspective :)
<robert_ancell> pitti, how's it going?
<robert_ancell> pitti, oh, where are you?
<pitti> robert_ancell: quite nice, thanks; we have a sprint in Oakland
<robert_ancell> mterry, MP updated - do you agree with my requests?
<robert_ancell> I don't want to be too much of a pain in the arse since I guess you want this feature landed some time :)
<robert_ancell> yay, thermal shutdown
<robert_ancell> mterry, if you responded I missed it
<mterry> robert_ancell, :)  was about to reply on MP, let me do it here
<mterry> robert_ancell, if we set a session variable, the greeter can use that too.  So no need to add a gchar * to the API call
<mterry> robert_ancell, but as for whether to set it at all....
<mterry> robert_ancell, I figured /var/lib/lightdm-data was stable enough to not need it, but it's not hard to add a variable
<robert_ancell> mterry, except the greeter can write to n locations
<robert_ancell> and sessions just to one
<mterry> robert_ancell, well.  It's just BASEDIR/$USER
<mterry> robert_ancell, so we just need to set BASEDIR in a variable
<robert_ancell> mterry, but then you have to join a string etc... Why not just make it foolproof?
<robert_ancell> and by getting it from the function call, we ensure that it always exists
<robert_ancell> If it's just a known location, you can forget to call the function
<mterry> robert_ancell, I can see the logic, I just don't think you're buying much.  You're going to have to join anyway to get the actual directory you're interested in ($BASEDIR/$USER/my-app-namespace or some such
<mterry> robert_ancell, I am sympathetic to the nudge to not forget calling it.  But we're talking about greeters, of which there aren't that many.  So not that many opportunities to forget
<robert_ancell> go on... I'll make the change if it's just a time issue
<mterry> robert_ancell, but it's not a hard change
<mterry> robert_ancell, that's it.  It's a reasonable change, I just don't think it's super valuable.  But no reason but time to not make it
<mterry> robert_ancell, I can do it tomorrow
<cyphermox_> jasoncwarner__: ack
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-02-19
<bluesabre> Greetings! Is it possible to blacklist a package in the live session?
<TheMuso> bluesabre: What do you mean by blacklist?
<bluesabre> in xubuntu we ship light-locker as a means to lock one's session
<bluesabre> it would be beneficial to not have that package installed in the live session
<ochosi> (because the timed locking would lock a user out of the live session)
<TheMuso> Um, I thought settings were twekaed  on live boot such that the lock screen isn't enabled... I know that happens for Ubuntu...
<TheMuso> tweaked*
<TheMuso> Maybe xubuntu needs a script that gets loaded by casper to do this for a live session.
<bluesabre> ok, I'll take a look at that
<bluesabre> thanks for the suggestion
<TheMuso> np
<hikiko> hi :)
<hikiko> how can I see the current version of a trunk package to add it as a dependency on another pakage's control?
<hikiko> most packages in debian control have a version (>= version_number)
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
<seb128> hikiko, there is no "current version of trunk", you either use ">> current_archive_version", assuming the next upload is going to have your change or you wait for the upload to tweak the version
<seb128> hikiko, did you get any designer feedback on the control center UI? I read your comment, the backend requirements shouldn't dictate the UI though...
<seb128> mpt, hey, do you think you could have a look/comment on the UI/design of https://code.launchpad.net/~hikiko/unity-control-center/unity-control-center.per-monitor-fonts-scale-factor-slider/+merge/205227 (http://imgur.com/cVlLyV0)
<hikiko> seb128, I think bregma asked some designer at some point but I will discuss with him again for sure, maybe I have to move the slider on the left
<seb128> hikiko, is that setting only about fonts?
<Laney> morning chaps
<seb128> Laney, hey, how are you?
<Laney> seb128: good thanks, although my arms are feeling the pain from climbing :P
<hikiko> seb128, no, it's for all ui-components in Unity8/QML apps (Kaleo will know for sure) in Unity7 it's for fonts but since everything is rendered according to the EM size it's for everything...
<Laney> might have gone a few too many times lately ...
<seb128> hikiko, the label is misleading then
<seb128> Laney, hehe, I know the feeling ;-)
<Laney> I've been 4 times in 5 days :(
<Laney> how are you doing?
<seb128> Laney, what do you think about adding ubuntu-schemas to the ubuntu-settings source?
<Laney> you mean merging gsettings-...?
<seb128> Laney, I'm good thanks
<seb128> Laney, yeah, "merging/superseeding"
<Laney> yeah if you like, that should be easy to do
<seb128> also I don't remember know why you made gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas depends on ubuntu-touch-sounds but that's a depends we don't want on the desktop
<Laney> I did not
<seb128> Laney, yeah, doability is fine, I was wondering if you think it's a good idea ;-)
<Laney> https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/no-sounds-dep/+merge/192314
<seb128> Laney, hum, sorry, seems like I got that backward, I remember we discussed if the default value should be pulled in
<Laney> well, I can think that it mixes up the idea of 'upstream' and 'downstream'
<seb128> did I argue in favor of the depends by then?!
<Laney> yeah but I think you were convinced in the end
<hikiko> seb128, you are right, I didn't replace it when I renamed the fonts_scale_factor to ui_scale..
<hikiko> thanks!
<seb128> hikiko, yw
<seb128> Laney, I sure am convinced :p
<Laney> ;-)
<mpt> seb128, done
<seb128> Laney, well, with daily landing, CI, etc, there is no much downstream/upstream difference nowadays
<seb128> mpt, thanks!
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> It's like ubuntu-settings overrides GNOME stuff but then we also randomly provide schemas for things in there too
<Laney> 'this package is vaguely to do with gsettings'
<seb128> hikiko, we got design input on the mp, thanks to mpt, please address his comment as well (I'm going to handle the schemas thing)
<hikiko> let me see :)
<seb128> Laney, ideally regrouping things (like we regrouped themes in icon themes in ubuntu-themes) would be nice
<seb128> less sources/projects to handle
<hikiko> ok let's move the slider to the left :)
<seb128> sil2100, didrocks: hey, would it be easy to put unity-system-settings and unity-control-center under CI train? they have auto commits atm so I guess they are set up in the old autolanding way
<didrocks> seb128: should be easy, I guess you just need to tag latest release to avoid having a crazy changelog
<sil2100> seb128: it should be relatively fast and easy, we just need to disable the auto-landing and then one tag to have all ok
<seb128> didrocks, sil2100: thanks, what sort of tag?
<seb128> can you do it/let me know what to do?
 * didrocks looks at the code before telling wrong things :)
<didrocks> one sec
<didrocks> seb128: ok, it's just the package version
<seb128> didrocks, sil2100: you have your daily morning call now? feel free to get back to me after it, no hurry there
<didrocks> (including the -0ubuntu…)
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> just put that and the bot will only collect after that tag
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I need a manual commit to push a tag?
<didrocks> I think you can push it with --overwrite without a commit, but not garantee
<didrocks> no*
<seb128> let me try
<seb128> I just need to fresh checkout and look at the tags to verify
<seb128> didrocks, in fact debcommit -r tagged things already, we should be fine for unity-control-center I think
<seb128> $ bzr tags | grep 14.04.3
<seb128> 14.04.3-0ubuntu1     12707
<seb128> sil2100, ^
<didrocks> seb128: great! at worst, it's a big (incorrect) changelog anyway…
<didrocks> sil2100: mind putting that one? ^
<sil2100> didrocks: you mean, like, disabling from cu2d? ;)
<sil2100> (and adding seb as the lander)
<seb128> didrocks, sil2100: unity-settings-daemon should good to go as well
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, seb as lander, disabling with the usual parameters
<didrocks> seb128: do you mind adding it to the bootcamp spreadsheet?
<didrocks> (trying to have a list of our projects)
<didrocks> so that later on, you can subscribe, and so on
<seb128> didrocks, sil2100: done, l80&81 (inserted bellow g-c-c-unity to keep logical units)
<didrocks> thanks!
<seb128> yw ;-)
<didrocks> sil2100: tell us once done
<sil2100> seb128: where can I find unity-system-settings ?
<seb128> sil2100, unity-settings-daemon you mean?
<seb128> sil2100, https://code.launchpad.net/unity-settings-daemon
<seb128> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-settings-daemon-team/unity-settings-daemon/trunk
<sil2100> seb128: ah, those I know already ;) You mentioned something about unity-system-settings in the backlog and I was thinking if I missed anything
<seb128> sil2100, my fingers typoed, those projects are too close :p
<seb128> sil2100, I mean unity-control-center and unity-settings-daemon
<sil2100> seb128, didrocks: reconfigured ;) All should be ok now
<seb128> sil2100, meaning I can go through CI train for those now?
<seb128> Laney, I was just pondering taking that new gtk-doc or not, quite some changes, good that you went for it, spare me the extra thinking ;-)
<Laney> glib depends on it :P
<sil2100> seb128: yes
<seb128> Laney, yeah, new gdk-pixbuf as well (was looking at this one)
<Laney> nod
<seb128> Laney, can you +1 https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/unity-settings-daemon/hidpi-screen-support/+merge/207125 for me? I want to try CI train land u-s-d
<seb128> Laney, that patch is already in g-s-d so it should be fine
<Laney> seb128: g-s-d in ubuntu?
<seb128> Laney, yes, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/3.8.6.1-0ubuntu3
<Laney> ack
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> done
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> sil2100, ok, put requests for the 2 new components, let's see how that goes
<seb128> didrocks, https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-005/+sourcepub/3923487/+listing-archive-extra
<seb128> didrocks, changelog worked ;-)
<didrocks> excellent! :)
<didrocks> u-c-c railing the train!
<seb128> tjaalton, ^ btw, I think you were interested in new wacom?
<seb128> didrocks, and u-s-d! https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-006/+sourcepub/3923493/+listing-archive-extra
<didrocks> hehe "niceeeeee" ;)
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks> seems people try to challenge the ci train wrapping :)
<didrocks>     change the scaling value by writting the
<didrocks>     "org.gnome.desktop.interface scaling-factor" gsettings key
<didrocks> :)
<seb128> ;-)
<hikiko> seb128 and Laney could you please get one more look at this:
<hikiko> https://code.launchpad.net/~hikiko/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/scale-factor-for-unity7-unity8/+merge/206240
<hikiko> (thanks!)
<seb128> hikiko, sure
<seb128> though I'm a bit confused at what Laney wants with the packages sources/names atm
<hikiko> oh sorry
<hikiko> I thought Lane and Laney is the same person :)
<seb128> why is picking names always so annoying :p
 * Laney hulks out
<hikiko> sorry sorry :)
<Laney> that is me
<Laney> you weren't wrong :P
<seb128> hikiko, he is
<hikiko> then because he reviewed it already
<Laney> seb128: umm I don't want to block you doing what you think is right, it just feels a bit weird is all
<Laney> renaming the binary is A-OK as far as I'm concerned
<Laney> 'it' being merging the sources
<seb128> Laney, I've no strong opinion either way, that's the sort of details I don't care much about
<Laney> then my preference is to rename the binary package and ideally the source but probably do that later on
<seb128> robert_ancell started on merging sessions, settings, etc in http://code.launchpad.net/~robert-ancell/+junk/ubuntu-session
<seb128> but I though moving the gnome-session .session files in there were touch much
<seb128> ok
<seb128> let's do it easy then
<seb128> renaming the binary to "ubuntu-schemas"
<seb128> ?
<Laney> gsettings-ubuntu-schemas I think
<Laney> and the AS one too
<seb128> right
<seb128> do you want to do it maybe? ;-)
<seb128> (if not that's fine, I'm going to have a look next, after landing the new u-c-c and u-s-d)
<Laney> could do in a bit perhaps
<Laney> just testing glib and dconf
<seb128> k, let me know if you start on it
<Laney> then I will see about webkit
<seb128> I've a few items/updates I started on
<seb128> but I'm going to have a look in the afternoon if you don't beat me to it
<Laney> hopefully upload that today
<Laney> ok
<Laney> hikiko: looks ok to me now!
<hikiko> :D
<Laney> I wouldn't have been so verbose in the description (the bit where you justify int vs float) but it's okay
<Laney> also I'm interested in how this will interact with what gnome does
<Laney> I suppose config tools will have to write two keys at some point
<hikiko> ops sorry
<Laney> no worries, it's fine
<hikiko> well in unity7 you either change the text-scaling-factor and see the same size in each monitor
<hikiko> or you use the ui-scale and you change the scaling per monitor
<hikiko> if you only have 1 monitor
<hikiko> then I guess it's almost the same
<hikiko> for unity7 at least
<seb128> bregma, Trevinho_, the new unity with hidpi support is buggy for me, on my external monitors in 1920 resolution the launcher/panel are bigger after the update
<seb128> where they should not, that's not an hidpi screen and the old default was fine, the new factor seems wrong
<xnox> seb128: what's your dpi? xdpyinfo | grep dots ?
<seb128> xnox,   resolution:    96x96 dots per inch
<xnox> seb128: that should factor 1...
<xnox> seb128: where are these hidpi merge proposals / ppas that I can try?
<seb128> xnox, sorry, was dealing with lunch getting ready ;-)
<seb128> xnox, https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-003/
<xnox> seb128: burned much?! =)))
<seb128> lol, no, it was alright and I'm done eating ;-)
<seb128> xnox, https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dFlCc1VzeVZzWmdBZS11WERjdVc3dmc#gid=21 has the list of vcses
<seb128> if you want the code details
<xnox> seb128: thanks.
<seb128> yw
<seb128> looking to https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/unity/launcher-high-dpi-dynamic-resize/+merge/203176 they changed the units to be _em values
<seb128> but I guess that's already in the code, was just not used before, so the change to review might not be in that list
<xnox> seb128: i'm yet to figure out how to do dpi in e.g. plymouth and lightdm.
<xnox> seb128: i guess system-wide setting for lightdm should be to autoscale.
<seb128> xnox, lightdm runs u-s-d, that sets the autoscale factor for gtk, which should took care of part of the issue
<seb128> well, unity-greeter rather than lightdm
<xnox> seb128: yes and no, as patterns and logos are rendered at fixed px based offsets and sizes...
<seb128> right
<xnox> seb128: the grid dots, the bottom left logo, and centered (other monitor logo), frames around text input - should all dpi scale.
<xnox> seb128: unless cairo changes it's layout to be dpi-wise rather then pixel wise?
<seb128> no, I don't think so
<happyaron> seb128: btw, I came back from NUDT this afternoon, will continue ibus work tomorrow
<seb128> happyaron, ok, thanks
<seb128> happyaron, did the "disable ctrl-space by default" looks fine to you?
<happyaron> the patch looks fine, but I'm not able to test it when at NUDT
<seb128> happyaron, ok
<seb128> happyaron, how is Kylin work looking for feature freeze?
<happyaron> seb128: they are mostly focused on cooperation projects with commercial companies, no big action regarding the distro itself.
<seb128> ok
<seb128> shrug, I could use with bugzilla being up
<happyaron> FJ and I will go to a partner's office maybe in next week, for the cooperation project of input method.
<seb128> ok
<happyaron> and getting a station, which we don't have at our office, :P
<seb128> station?
<happyaron> I mean a seat in office, dunno which word is proper to describe.
<seb128> oh, I see
 * desrt yawns
<seb128> desrt, good morning!
<Laney> gähn
<Laney> greetings desrt
<Laney> seb128: i'm doing the renames now
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<desrt> good morning, peeps
<seb128> Laney, then we can CI train landing it since u-c-c is there as well now
<Laney> want to get the depends there fixed to gsettings-ubuntu-schemas?
<seb128> yes please, I should approve that mp you pointed earlier
<tjaalton> seb128: yes, updated wacom backend for u-c-c/u-s-d?
<seb128> tjaalton, robert_ancell did https://code.launchpad.net/~robert-ancell/unity-control-center/wacom-panel-3.8/+merge/207082
<seb128> tjaalton, I guess we need to update the unity-settings-daemon side as well
<tjaalton> seb128: yeah i think so. i'll be able to test these next week
<seb128> tjaalton, great, thanks, let us know how it goes
<xnox> merging acpid and adding unity-settings-daemon support to it...
<seb128> xnox, that is using g-s-d?
<xnox> seb128: it does nothing if g-s-d is running...
<seb128> hum, k
<xnox> seb128: it manages powerbutton policy (e.g. what to do) but it should do something on e.g. headless servers, not when there is u-s-d and unity pooping up a dialog "sleep shutdown restart"
<seb128> right, I wonder if that's what makes my system shutdown when pressing the power button (rather than opening the dialog)
<seb128> (I'm running u-s-d)
<seb128> I noticed that some days ago and have it on my "to debug" list
<xnox> seb128: upgrade to new acpid, when that builts and let me know.
<seb128> xnox, sure, thanks for the letting us know about the issue/update!
<xnox> seb128: i'm just franticly going though my outstanding merges list, trying to fix up everything what will be useful in an lts at the moment.
<seb128> xnox, yeah, makes sense
<seb128> Trevinho, let's move here, the other channel is a bit busy
<seb128> Trevinho, I didn't realize you would use the text scaling as an UI scaling
<Trevinho> ok
<seb128> Trevinho, the key for gtk scalling upstream is "org.gnome.desktop.interface scaling-factor"
<seb128> not text-scaling
<Trevinho> seb128: that was a late thing we added both for testing and because I thought it's what we wanted as well... I.e. using that value as minmum scaling factor anyway
<Trevinho> ouch
<Trevinho> ok... I can fix it in a small branch
<seb128> thanks
<Trevinho> can still we add this to the queue?
<seb128> sure
<seb128> you just need to edit the gdoc and ask for the silo to be reconfigured
<seb128> but I'm fine if that happens in another round, I guess not a lot of people use the text-scaling
<seb128> btw that key is set by the a11y -> big text option
<Trevinho> yes
<Trevinho> in fact that's why I wanted to supprot this as well
<seb128> well, the setting says "text"
<Trevinho> because for a11y issues having everything scaled up was something better I thought
<seb128> not UI :p
<seb128> Trevinho, well, personally I've no a11y issue, the default font is just a bit small and I get tired at the end of the day, and since we have no UI for font size I went for the big text one
<seb128> but unity really looks not so nice with that scaling factor applid
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah, the fact is that things won't scale, at least not everything... SO... I guess we still need to use the text-scaling factor as our base scaling factor if defined, don't you agree?
<seb128> Trevinho, it feels wrong to have an option called "big *text*" which increases your launcher and panel
<mdeslaur> seb128: seems new compiz is placing new windows across boundaries...is that a known issue?
<seb128> mdeslaur, define "across boundaries"?
<seb128> I think Trevinho has a fix submitted for decoration issues
<mdeslaur> seb128: when I open a terminal on workspace 1, the window gets put at the bottom of the screen with part of it in workspace 3
<Trevinho> mdeslaur: on the bottom it happens yes... known issue, I've on my list
<seb128> mdeslaur, what Trevinho says then
<mdeslaur> Trevinho: ok, cool, thanks
<seb128> mdeslaur, you are picky about your desktop, that's good ;-)
<mdeslaur> seb128: hehe, yes, I do enjoy it when it works properly :)
<mdeslaur> Trevinho: FYI, it also places new windows with the title bar hidden behind the global menu
<mdeslaur> probably the same issue
<seb128> Trevinho, ok, so those text-scaling scaling-factor <new-setting-by-screen-you-guys-are-adding> confuse me
<seb128> Trevinho, I've no real opinion on how things should behave but that seems like bug fix material for after ff if the behaviour is wrong
<Trevinho> mdeslaur: mh, that's weird...
<mdeslaur> Trevinho: only seeing it with virt-manager though, not sure why
<Trevinho> seb128: well, the main thing was to get unity scale up (and down) keeping it working with no regression, and that's what we are doing... But some details still need to be improved.
<mdeslaur> Trevinho: ie: switch to a new workspace, open terminal, terminal is correctly placed lower than global menu. Open virt-manager, virt-manager goes beside the terminal, but with titlebar hidden underneath global menu
<Trevinho> seb128: mh that scaling factor value gnome has is quite hard to use since it's an integer [0...4294967295]... but... 2 is already scaling of factor 2, so it's too much
<Trevinho> seb128: we want scaling factor steps in float
<Trevinho> seb128: so, for now I'll just disable the usage of text-scaling-factor
<seb128> Trevinho, well, you guys are adding a new setting no?
<Trevinho> seb128: yes, but I also would have loved to have gtk apps to scale with us
<seb128> Trevinho, well, gtk apps are going to scale by 2
<seb128> through u-s-d/scaling-factor
<Trevinho> seb128: I guess we'd need to patch gtk then to adapt to our scaling... as we support also scaling 1.5.. or less
<Trevinho> and cairo can do that... so it shouldn't be hard (/me hopes)
<seb128> Trevinho, there is a reason gtk did int values, it's not going to be that easy
<seb128> you can't do half pixels
<Trevinho> no, sure...
<seb128> 3*1.5=4.5 bog
<seb128> Trevinho, well, let's already land the new stuff for ff and then see where we stand/what we can fix/improve
<Trevinho> ok
<seb128> Trevinho, I'm going to test again new unity with text-scaling to 1, feel free to keep using that key for easy testing until the new settings land
<Trevinho> seb128: ok, ah decorations scaling is to-be-fixed in these branches... I already have the code, but I'm pushing that later today
<Trevinho> I mean, it's working but window buttons are not so nice...
<Trevinho> (another good thing of new decos btw)
<Trevinho> seb128: there's one thing that gnome scaling factor seem to cause: gdk display at that point rerturns has wrong geometries...
<Trevinho> I mean, they're scaled as well I think
<Trevinho> so the launchers, panels have wrong size
<Trevinho> should I scale them as well?!? :o
<seb128> no idea about that
<xclaesse> hm, where is mardy ?
<xclaesse> seb128, did you see https://01.org/gsso/ ? is that a fork of ubuntu's SSO ?
<seb128> xclaesse, kenvandine mentioned it before
<seb128> that's not new
<seb128> that's based on the same stack, they "just" replace the qt part by a glib based one
<kenvandine> they keep it mostly compatible
<xclaesse> oh, that's the rewrite of the qt part for tizen?
<kenvandine> yup
<xclaesse> I remember mardy told me about that a long time ago
<Trevinho> seb128: so yes I've to scale also the monitor sizes to get that scaling factor to work... I don't know if it's something wanted by gdk...
<Trevinho> seb128: however, I've moved to use that setting and it works ok
<seb128> k
<Trevinho> seb128: decorations dragging/resizing is supported in a different branch though, but that can be landed in fe hours
<seb128> Trevinho, ok, well up to you guys to handle the landing, bregma has access now I think
<seb128> Trevinho, but let me know if I can help
<seb128> imho you guys should land that first round of hidpi work
<Trevinho> seb128: ok
<seb128> so you can move on on landing other features
<Trevinho> seb128: this is the MR fyi
<Trevinho> https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity/hdpi-gnome-scaling-factor/+merge/207217
<seb128> like the lock screen
<seb128> Trevinho, thanks
<bregma> Trevinho, do you ever actually sleep?
<Trevinho> bregma: yes... like 6 hours... :)
<Trevinho> no, almost 7 actually :D
<Trevinho> FFs are always a physical exercise to me... BUt this one is quite relaxed compared to the one in the past... As I've mostly had to help with other's stuff :)
<Trevinho> seb128: ops, the MR was wrong.. I didn't set the prereq ;:D
<ochosi> bregma: i presume you're too busy today, but in case you'd wanna sponsor light-locker-settings, that'd be awesome! https://bugs.launchpad.net/light-locker-settings/+bug/1281536
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1281536 in light-locker-settings "[needs-packaging] light-locker-settings" [Wishlist,In progress]
<Trevinho> bregma: so, we'd need to get this in the train of Brandon's branches https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity/hdpi-gnome-scaling-factor/+merge/207219
<bregma> Trevinho, we'd need bschaefer's review of that first, there was a reason we were not using the GTK scaling factor like that and he has the background and information to explain
<Trevinho> bregma: he told me the problem was that it's an integer... so we couldn't scale of 1.4 for example
<Trevinho> bregma: now, this change doesn' actually does anything but using that integer value adn allowing scaling by 2, 3....
<Trevinho> bregma: anyway that's something that we're going to ignore afterwards
<Trevinho> bregma: I put that only to have a setting to play with, but... I could get rid of it
<Trevinho> the fact is that I would like to land all this stuff asap, to have still time for the next stuff
<bregma> Trevinho, we might just have to include it in the next landing, I don't want to restart the AP test run because it takes 3 hours
<Trevinho> bregma: ah ok sure
<bregma> Trevinho, I notice when I unhide the Launcher now it moved the whole desktop to the right... have you seen that?
<Trevinho> bregma: you mean, when you change the option?
<Trevinho> bregma: if yes, that's a feature... actually a feature of nautilus itself as there isn't a dock on the left anymore
<bregma> I have the Launcher set to autohide, and when I unhide it, the icons I have lying around on the desktop jump to the right, like the whole desktop is moving
<bregma> then they jump back when the Launcher hides again
<bregma> the indicator ordering is all messed up, too
<ochosi> bregma: nvm, Laney seems to be looking at it already (thanks a lot Laney !)
<Laney> np
<Trevinho> oh, no
<Trevinho> bregma: that's with last branches or trunk?
<xnox> seb128: new acpid is in release pocket.
<seb128> xnox, thanks
<seb128> attente_, hey
 * Trevinho has not it here
<Laney> ochosi: I'm just going to make some minor fixes while uploading, hope that's ok
<attente_> seb128, hi
<ochosi> Laney: absolutely
<bregma> Trevinho, latest landing PPA, but the system may very well be messed up, it's a development machine taht gets that way sometimes
<seb128> attente_, I'm having issues with indicator-keyboard tests, maybe you can help me
<seb128> attente_, 	public void test_activate_text_entry_settings () {
<seb128> attente_, 		stderr.printf ("_service.command = \"%s\"\n", (!) ((!) _service).command);
<seb128> attente_, where is that command coming from?
<ChrisTownsend> Trevinho: bregma: I have messed up indicator icon ordering with latest landing PPA.  I did not have this with Unity from main.
<Trevinho> bregma: yeah, but well.. I'm running that code now and I don't have it here... but, latest merges/remerges might have caused a regression
<attente_> seb128, the command is the property in the Service class in the same file
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, Trevinho, bregma: oh, I had that as well, tomboy was top right for me, instead of session
<ChrisTownsend> bregma: However, I don't see the Launcher unhide issue you describe.
<Trevinho> :o
<attente_> seb128, when the command is executed, the only thing the service does is set that string and trigger a notify
<Trevinho> what it landed?
<ChrisTownsend> Trevinho: What do you mean?
<attente_> seb128, so during the test, when we spawn something like gucharmap, the test can know, "ok, it was executed", without having to run the actual gucharmap
<Trevinho> ChrisTownsend: I dont' know what might have been caused that
<ChrisTownsend> Trevinho: Not sure. I'll purge the landing PPA and see if it goes back to normal.
<seb128> attente_, ok, I'm overlooking something then, but http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~seb128/indicator-keyboard/use-unity-control-center/revision/272 makes the test unhappy and I don't understand why
<attente_> seb128, oh... probably because it's missing the symlink that would call the dbus method
<seb128> attente_, oh, in tests/execute
<seb128> attente_, thanks
<Trevinho> ChrisTownsend: I made a change in libindicator but no ABI/API changed
<seb128> attente_, I greped the source, I didn't think there were symlinks for it
<seb128> attente_, the mp is coming your way in a few minutes ;-)
<attente_> seb128, ok, thanks!
<ChrisTownsend> Trevinho: Yeah, with just the landing PPA purged, indicators are back in the correct order, so it's something in one of the MP's.
<seb128> Trevinho, it's not libindicator, that landed yesterday
<seb128> but I confirm what ChrisTownsend says
<Trevinho> oh, wait I see it
<Trevinho> it's ups there
<Trevinho> let me check what changed
<seb128> bregma, ^ you are going to need a new round to land that ppa, you can start adding vcses to the request and ask for a silo reconfigure
 * ChrisTownsend Hears bregma groan about having to stop his Autopilot run
<Trevinho> uff, yeah I told Brandon to fix an issue last night, but had not the current trunk... so my diff was not the same, and the criss-cross merge made the rest I guess
<bregma> ah, Brandon's famous criss-cross merge
<Laney> ochosi: You could avoid some of those things in rules by fixing the makefile
<Trevinho> let me see
<Laney> like `install' lets you specify the permissions directly & I wouldn't install INSTALL and COPYING personally
<ochosi> Laney: hmm, sorry, i only helped write the app, the packaging was done by someone else... :/
<Laney> other than that, looks good -- I'll sponsor
<Laney> sure
<Laney> you can pass the message on ;-)
<ochosi> thank you very much!
<ochosi> i will :)
<bregma> Trevinho, if you can get something ready to fix those indicators, I'll add the other stuff to the silo, I don't think we have time for two separate landings
<Trevinho> bregma: it's alerady done...
<seb128> attente_, ok, that worked, thanks! https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/indicator-keyboard/use-unity-control-center/+merge/207225
<Laney> ochosi: ok, done
<ochosi> Laney: you're the best! a big thank-you from the xubuntu community
<Laney> yw
<ochosi> Laney: very much appreciated, even more so one day before FF...
<Laney> I think it'd have been alright anyway as you got the request in in time
<Laney> but still
<ochosi> Laney: in fact we're having a tough time this cycle, as our uploaders are MIA or really busy with RL. still hoping to get some default-settings stuff and seed-changes merged :/
<Laney> ochosi: yeah, it's hard
<Laney> best thing is to get the stuff in the queue
<ochosi> yeah, but the problem is that we have nobody with even merge-rights to some of our branches
<ochosi> so we have like 10 merge-requests pending
<ochosi> (all approved by the xubuntu project lead)
<ochosi> anyway, i don't wanna whine here, thanks for your help so far :)
<ochosi> if you think that sponsors can also be asked to merge stuff, then i'd ask around
<Laney> yeah, they should be able to
<Laney> just put it all in a bug for ubuntu-sponsors
<ochosi> oh, ok
<ochosi> will try that then
<ochosi> although it's quite optimistic, considering how "late" it is
<Laney> that kind of stuff is okay after FF
 * Laney beams positivity to ochosi 
<ochosi> thanks Laney :)
<ochosi> much appreciated, really
<seb128> Laney, do you want to do the CI train landing for landing the schemas rename? (or do you think we should batch that with the new key/u-c-c changes in a silo later in the week?)
<Laney> seb128: either would be fine, could take the rename/dep drop now
<seb128> Laney, let me test https://code.launchpad.net/~hikiko/unity-control-center/unity-control-center.per-monitor-fonts-scale-factor-slider/+merge/205227 to see if it's ready for landing
<mlankhorst> ok uploading mesa 10.1
<Laney> seb128: yeah, getting it all in sooner avoids the need for FFe
<seb128> Laney, story of my week :p
<Laney> ;-)
<seb128> but I'm getting there
<seb128> I've a couple of "update panels" for u-c-c I want to do
<seb128> but I think otherwise we are good
<seb128> well "we" doesn't include unity
<seb128> those guys are screwed for ff
<mlankhorst> all aboard the ci train :>
<attente_> is it too late for me to merge this for FF? https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/indicator-keyboard/ibus-panel
<Laney> FF is tomorrow 2100UTC ish
<Laney> so no, but ideally get someone to review for you today if possible
<Laney> otherwise exceptions can happen ...
<attente_> ok, i'll propose it then...
<attente_> thanks Laney
<seb128> attente_, I can review that tomorrow, so keep hacking on it today if needed
<attente_> seb128, ok, it's just that there are two bugs that are haunting it...
<seb128> attente_, what impact do they have?
<Laney> today allows for iterations
<seb128> if it's like "use 100% cpu while it's running" we shouldn't land
 * Laney puts the curling on
<attente_> lol
<attente_> nothing that severe...
<seb128> if they are "the menu doesn't always refresh" that's ok
<seb128> attente_, I'm asking because desrt mentioned "50 dbus message by keypress" yesterday :p
<seb128> or something around those lines
<seb128> attente_, well, anyway, your call ;-)
<seb128> attente_, I'm giving it a test in a bit
<attente_> haha.. yeah..
<seb128> joke aside, what are the bugs?
<attente_> the menu doesn't always refresh correctly and the radio dot is missing
<hikiko> seb128, fixed :)
<seb128> hikiko, thanks
<seb128> hikiko, the slider gives me a "0.5" value, is that normal?
<seb128> hikiko, shouldn't the default be "1"?
<pitti> Good morning
<hikiko> let me see seb128 because the value we show is not the value we store
<hikiko> sec
<seb128> pitti, hey, how are you?
<seb128> pitti, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udisks/+bug/711549 seems to be back, do you know if that's a known issue/regression (the bug was fixed in udisk maybe udisks2 has the same issue?)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 711549 in udisks "pressing physical eject button on CD/DVD drive causes icon to remain on desktop after eject" [High,Fix released]
<hikiko> seb128, could you pull and check again?
<seb128> pitti, I tried to put a DVD in my laptop earlier to debug something else, I've put it back in the box but the mount icon is still there in unity/nautilus since this morning
<pitti> seb128: hmm, it hasn't really changed in ages
<seb128> pitti, well, I didn't test that in ages, the fix in udisks was working for precise, maybe it never worked for udisks2?
<xnox> seb128: that's ok, no new notebooks come with a dvd drive anyway ;-)
<pitti> I don't even rememver the fix
<pitti> but it's been several years since I actually had a CD drive, but it perhaps also fails with a simulated CD
<seb128> pitti, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/68907029/udisks_1.0.2-4_1.0.2-4ubuntu1.diff.gz was the fix
<pitti> seb128: ah, I saw the bug mail
<pitti> seb128: oh, I see
<pitti> seb128: well, it's not really supposed to work that way
<pitti> seb128: in quantal or even earlier we enabled kernel-side polling
<pitti> so perhaps that broke
<pitti> seb128: i. e. if you insert or eject a CD, you should get an event in udevadm monitor
<seb128> pitti, ok, all I know is that udisksctl dump lists a DVD that has been ejected since this morning ... but that seems like a debug topic for after ff
<pitti> seb128: ok, then it seems kernel polling for eject has been broken
<seb128> pitti, do you know how to test that?
<seb128> pitti, btw we don't need to discuss/debug it today, I'm happy to open a bug report and follow up in async way/later there, you probably have other things to do at the sprint
<pitti> we have that bug report, right?
<seb128> which one?
<pitti> I thought you meant bug 1281110
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1281110 in udisks2 (Ubuntu) "cds no longer appear in the device notifier" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1281110
<seb128> I debugged one earlier where the submitter was saying that nothing happened when inserting a CD
<pitti> that's pretty much the same issue
<seb128> right
<pitti> kernel poling for new/removed media
<seb128> I just realized
<seb128> I got the prompting this morning
<pitti> I suppose if you do that, nothing happens in udevadm monitor -e --udev?
<seb128> so I though that was working
<Trevinho> seb128: proper scaling using that gnome key is coming to the ppa...
<seb128> Trevinho, nice!
<seb128> pitti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6960826/ when inserting the CD
<pitti> 7~DISK_MEDIA_CHANGE=1
<pitti> oh, that's good
<pitti> seb128: and if you press the eject button, do you get an event?
<seb128> pitti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6960832/
<pitti> oh, good
<pitti> so the kernel/udev parts are working still
<seb128> hikiko, thanks, that commit makes the default be 1
<seb128> hikiko, speaking about the UI, I guess the "UI Scale:" shouln't have a ":" and be right aligned with the other labels
<seb128> hikiko, and the slider should take the same space as the combos
<hikiko> mmm I was about to leave, let me fix it quickly and push :)
<seb128> hikiko, thanks, and sorry for that
<hikiko> fixed :)
<seb128> hikiko, thanks!
<hikiko> no prob there was a trick I hadnt noticed
<seb128> hikiko, have a nice evening!
<hikiko> if you check homogeneous it gets automatically the size/padding of the container :D
<hikiko> have a good evening everyone + seb128 thanks for the review!
<seb128> attente_, ok, https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/indicator-keyboard/ibus-panel/+merge/207240 works fine for me (I've no clue about those IM option so I can only say they look like (and that the normal switching doesnt regress)
<seb128> happyaron, ^ can you give an user testing round to that one, as you use IMs ;-)
<seb128> attente_, but +1 from me for landing, feel free to push to the branch today, I'm going to do a landing tomorrow my morning with was is in there, if that works for you
<attente_> seb128, ok, works for me, i'll try to resolve those issues today though
<seb128> attente_, ok, good luck ;-)
<attente_> seb128, thanks!
<seb128> attente_, we can still do other landings with fixes after ff otherwise, so don't overstress about it
<seb128> yw!
<seb128> didrocks, sil2100: how can I request a CI train request to be dropped?
<seb128> or superseeded
<didrocks> seb128: if it's yours, of course :)
<didrocks> or one you are the owner
<seb128> didrocks, "how"? :p
<seb128> yeah, I'm owning that one
<didrocks> seb128: you can run merge and clean with "only free silo"
<seb128> thanks
<xclaesse> seb128, are you going to rebuild all -doc packages to get the new gtkdoc styling? :P
<seb128> xclaesse, no way :p
<didrocks> seb128: then, for clarity, if you are not going to reuse that line, you should put something in the status field
<didrocks> (and maybe some red or green)
<seb128> didrocks, "status", the column that says "auto-updated, do not touch"? ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, if you are not going to use that line anymore, you can overwrite it
<didrocks> then, you won't be able to reuse it
<seb128> didrocks, ok, superseeding l18 by l39
<didrocks> robru: mind assigning it? ^
<robru> sure
<didrocks> thx!
<seb128> thanks
<robru> seb128, ok, silo 8, please build
<robru> hmmm wait
<robru> didrocks, prepare job told silo 8, but spreadsheet wont' accept it
<didrocks> robru: oh?
<didrocks> robru: backend is always right
<didrocks> robru: ah, I know, what happened
<didrocks> wait for 5 minutes
<didrocks> and retry
<robru> ok
<didrocks> robru: as the silo has just been freed, it's not synced back
<didrocks> robru: and I changed the sync from 1 min to 5 minutes
<didrocks> (to pull for backend update)
<didrocks> to see if it relaxes the spreadsheet issues
<seb128> 8 is the one I just cleaned
<didrocks> in addition to my optimization
<robru> seb128, yeah, because its clean, the backend assigned it again ;-)
<didrocks> robru: tomorrow, I'll put it back to 1 min
<didrocks> we'll see if the spreadsheet goes crazy again
<robru> didrocks, ugh, now it just says line 18 is silo ready
<didrocks> argh
<didrocks> yeah, it reassign
<didrocks> so we have a race in that case :)
<robru> didrocks, so i have to manually switch that?
<didrocks> yeah, using the force free silo (admin only)
<didrocks> in the spreadsheet menu
<didrocks> then assign the other line
<robru> didrocks, i just moved the info down to line 39 ;-)
<didrocks> robru: works as well :)
<didrocks> the hidden column? :p
<robru> seb128, ok, go for build now
<robru> didrocks, yeah
<didrocks> cheating!
<didrocks> :)
<seb128> robru, didrocks: thanks
<didrocks> robru: seb128: just put something in the status column of line 18 and change the background color please
<robru> didrocks, on it
<didrocks> like "superseeded" and green or red :)
<didrocks> thanks!
<Trevinho> new mesa landed in trusty-proposed breaks unity builds
<Trevinho> we can't build unity now due to
<Trevinho> Package xcb-dri3 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<Trevinho> Perhaps you should add the directory containing `xcb-dri3.pc'
<Trevinho> not today... not today! :/
<didrocks> Trevinho: do you have some time to help me with my decorator bug? :)
<seb128> mlankhorst, ^
<Trevinho> didrocks: mh, not sure... let me know though :)
<didrocks> Trevinho: so, as seb128 told you, I have different close/minimize/maximize icons on the decoration than when it's maximized
<mlankhorst> ?
<didrocks> I reseted /org/gnome/desktop/interface/icon-theme and /org/gnome/desktop/interface/cursor-theme
<Trevinho> mlankhorst: see failures at https://launchpadlibrarian.net/166779034/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-amd64.unity_7.1.2%2B14.04.20140219.2-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<didrocks> and restarted compiz
<didrocks> and no
<didrocks> so, I guess there is a bug that we don't read the same key from the decoration than when rendering the panel
<seb128> mlankhorst, I guess some .pc got a Requires xcb-dri3 but the -dev shipping the .pc didn't get its depends updated?
<didrocks> but then, which key? :p
<Trevinho> didrocks: mh, I'm always using the same default gtk theme...
<didrocks> what do I have on my user account which is so special (it's not a system issue, it doesn't happen on a guest account)
<Trevinho> looking in standard paths: ~/.local/share/themes -> ~/.themes ... /usr/share/themes...
<didrocks> Trevinho: gtk-theme='Ambiance'
<mlankhorst> Trevinho: yeah but I see missing Nux/Nux.h there..
<Trevinho> mlankhorst: that's because pkg-cofnig fails
<didrocks> Trevinho: nothing in  ~/.local/share/themes -> ~/.themes
<seb128> didrocks, try to strace -f compiz 2>&1 | grep theme?
<didrocks> let's try
<seb128> Trevinho, do you know how are the images for the decoration called?
<Trevinho> mlankhorst: basically the pkg-confg gl fails, then all fails
<Trevinho> look for xcb-dri3 on that log
<mlankhorst> oh that
<seb128> mlankhorst, something Requires dri3 but doesn't have a depends on the corresponding dev I guess
<didrocks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6961165/
<mlankhorst> seb128: yeah so it would seem
<didrocks> so, nothing specific to my directory
<Trevinho> mlankhorst: thanks, please consider this high prio... we've features to land :)
<Laney> mlankhorst: libgl1-mesa-dev
<seb128> mlankhorst, you are on it? ff is tomorrow and that's blocking unity landings
 * didrocks retries
<seb128> didrocks, try to grep for didrocks?
<mlankhorst> seb128: I really have to go in a few minutes :/
<seb128> didrocks, to see what it reads from you user dir
<Laney> mlankhorst: If it's just that then I can do that upload now
<seb128> mlankhorst, you can't let trusty broken, if you prefer I can delete your update from today ... or Laney can fix it if you are confident that's going to work
<mlankhorst> Laney: egl needs that update too, I'll try to push a fix
<seb128> get to love the pre-ff issues
<didrocks> oh
<didrocks> [pid 19718] access("/home/didrocks/.local/share/themes/Ambiance/unity/close.png", F_OK <unfinished ...>
<seb128> didrocks, that would do it ;-)
<didrocks> ah no
<didrocks> doesn't exist
<seb128> :-(
<Laney> mlankhorst: yeah I got it
<Laney> laney@iota> rgrep GL_PC_REQ_PRIV | grep \.pc                                                                          ~/temp/mesa-10.1.0~rc1
<Laney> src/mesa/gl.pc.in:Requires.private: @GL_PC_REQ_PRIV@
<Laney> src/egl/main/egl.pc.in:Requires.private: @GL_PC_REQ_PRIV@
<seb128> didrocks, you can -e open in the strace
<mlankhorst> Laney: sec I'll try to finish building it locally..
<Laney> okey dokey
<Laney> I actually don't know of an automated tool that checks for this
<Laney> that'd be interesting
<Trevinho> didrocks: that's weird...
<mlankhorst> not sure why libgl1-mesa-dev depends on x11proto-dri2-dev
<Trevinho> didrocks: mhmh... it's like that it doesn't fail for that file, then it uses the cairo-generated buttons (maybe)?
<didrocks1> ok, it killed all my terminal after restarting compiz too many times :p
<didrocks1> Trevinho: once you will be a little bit less busy, I would appreciate looking at that with you, old unity got the default icons, metacity is getting the default icons as well, only your new decorations are taking something else :)
<didrocks1> Trevinho: but I'll let you land features first, that's something that just needs to be fixed before release :)
<mlankhorst> Laney: pushed, should hopefully fix all issues
<Laney> ok
<seb128> mlankhorst, thanks
<mlankhorst> if not I'm away until tomorrow morning :-)
<seb128> mlankhorst, have fun, and let's hope that fixes the unity build
<Trevinho> didrocks1: if it can help...
<Trevinho> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/trunk/view/head:/unity-shared/DecorationStyle.cpp#L318
<Trevinho> and the weird thing is that both the panel and the decorations share the same codepath...
<Trevinho> different textures, but same "look for this file" codepath
<didrocks1> Trevinho: yeah, there is clearly a bug somewhere :)
<mlankhorst> nice part is undoing the same thing for mesa lts-trusty backport ;-)
<didrocks1> Trevinho: it's not different textures, it's really different icons :p
<Trevinho> didrocks1: is GTK_DATA_PREFIX set for you there?
<mlankhorst> if I disable dri3 support entirely the backport to precise is a lot easier..
<seb128> didrocks1, did you strace -f -e open and try to grep on e.g png?
<didrocks1> Trevinho: I saw that, I don't think so, but I'll look in a clean session
<didrocks1> seb128: well, that's what killed my session, I'm under metacity launched from a tty
<didrocks1> so, I'll look tomorrow morning
<seb128> didrocks1, k
<didrocks1> to ensure I have the right env variables
<seb128> reminds you of the good old time right? ;-)
<didrocks1> not sure we have the same definition of "good" :)
<didrocks1> but yeah, it's like a flashback
<didrocks1> I should thanks Trevinho ;)
 * Trevinho done that for you
<Trevinho> :D
<Laney> hey, welcome to the cool style session
 * didrocks1 hugs Trevinho :)
<Trevinho> I thought you loved the flashbacks... so... there's a special easter egg for didrocks user
<didrocks1> heh
 * didrocks1 will grep unity new code to look for if username == didrocks
<Trevinho> ah didrocks1 I see the fosdem page has not been updated (not that I care much)...
<seb128> Trevinho, bregma: hopefully https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/mesa/10.1.0~rc1-1ubuntu2 does it for the unity build
<didrocks1> Trevinho: yeah, it will take weeks apparently :p
<didrocks1> but I sent all infos
<Trevinho> that would be too clear... It's a new kind of coding: "whitespace encoding"...
<didrocks1> heh
<Trevinho> tabs, space... like 0 and 1...
<mlankhorst> and i was really aiming not to break unity this time :P
<didrocks1> anyway, see you tomorrow guys!
<Trevinho> cheers didrocks1
<seb128> didrocks1, night!
<Trevinho> seb128: should we wait to rebuild or is it already there?
<bregma> I'm watching the rebuilds
<Trevinho> mlankhorst: thanks btw
<seb128> Trevinho, bregma: you need to wait that rmadison -s trusty-proposed shows the new binary
<seb128> which should be less than half an hour
<mlankhorst> take a cup of coffee, or 2, watch your favorite movie ;-)
<bregma> the more coffee I drink the longer everything seems to take
<Trevinho> unfortunately these are not the days we can, but i would love to :)
<ochosi> Laney: as per your suggestion, i submitted a bugreport. not that i expect that you process this, but for the future: is this okay for merging/uploading or would you expect more/other infos? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-default-settings/+bug/1282154
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1282154 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "update default settings for trusty" [Undecided,New]
<Sarvatt> Trevinho: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/mesa/10.1.0~rc1-1ubuntu3 is what you want to look for btw, there were more dependencies missing
<seb128> Sarvatt, thanks
<Trevinho> Sarvatt: ah
<Trevinho> bregma: ^
 * bregma sighs
<seb128> bregma, Trevinho: well, the previous one might be enough for unity
<Trevinho> let's try... :)
<Trevinho> we need to make unity to fail in a better way in these cases though
<Trevinho> or well instruct cmake to do so
<seb128> yeah, well handling build nicety is for another day I guess
<seb128> let's focus on landing features for this week
<bregma> I haven't seen 10.1.0~rc1-1ubuntu2 land yet, it's till waiting to build
<seb128> bregma, on what archs?
<bregma> nm, I see it now
<bregma> rmadison was not telling me, but I see it on launchpad
<seb128> what did you rmadison for?
 * desrt caved in
<desrt> We appreciate your business at dell.ca. We will send an e-mail confirmation of your order to desrt@desrt.ca within 2 business days. This e-mail will include:
<mterry> robert_ancell, guh, dumb me.  That last diff was so large with all the test changes, I overlooked the l_debug line
<mterry> robert_ancell, fixed
<robert_ancell> mterry, did you see the following comment?
<mterry> robert_ancell, nope!
 * mterry reads
<mterry> robert_ancell, eh, the start session call includes XDG_GREETER_DATA_DIR in it
<mterry> robert_ancell, we match pretty loosely, but it at least confirms that the dir was created/passed to the session
<robert_ancell> mterry, yeah, it's no a biggie. Just wondered if you'd noticed
<mterry> robert_ancell, I mean that the call includes XDG_GREETER_DATA_DIR in the test notify line
<mterry> robert_ancell, I had.  But I didn't want to bother doing the .*/username thing again.  I just wanted to confirm it existed
<mterry> so left it as TRUE/FALSE
<robert_ancell> mterry, I just ran make check here. some tests need updating e.g. test-additional-config
<mterry> hmm..  Maybe I didn't merge from trunk?  Everything passed for me and jenkins...
<robert_ancell> hang on, let me try some more
<robert_ancell> this is a fresh checkout
<robert_ancell> mterry, ah, the chown is failing under test
<robert_ancell> mterry, we don't fake it
<mterry> robert_ancell, right, I did sudo make check.  I thought it was understood that tests were run as root?
<robert_ancell> mterry, no, they can run as a normal user
<mterry> I see...
<mterry> robert_ancell, the chown calls are in test-runner, which doesn't run under libsystem, right?
<mterry> robert_ancell, my new ones weren't the only chown calls in there, so I figured it was assumed that root was running it
<robert_ancell> mterry, it does. If I make chown return 0 they work, except for the LIST-SHARED-DATA-DIRS call which now can't check the permissions easily
<robert_ancell> yeah, not sure what that was added for previously
<mterry> robert_ancell, to make the home dirs of the other users correct permission wise
<robert_ancell> ah, we only do the existing chown if getuid() == 0
<robert_ancell> mterry, tell you what, let's just land it and I'll make a new MP to get the tests working as non-root again
<mterry> robert_ancell, but this instance isn't optional.  Wait, test-runner is run under libsystem?  I didn't think so... it's called directly from the test-* scripts
<robert_ancell> mterry, yes, you're right
<mterry> robert_ancell, and the existing chown call in there isn't guarded by getuid()...  which call are you looking at?
<robert_ancell> mterry, the one in src/session.c
<mterry> robert_ancell, oh sure, in the source itself
<mterry> robert_ancell, but there is another call in test-runner.c for chowning fake user dirs.  I assumed that implied test-runner needed root
<mterry> robert_ancell, I wasn't sure how to get the functionality I needed without either running under libsystem or being root
<robert_ancell> mterry, yeah, let's solve it later. It's not a huge problem
<robert_ancell> mterry, all tests are passing for me except for test-shared-data-dirs-autologin
<robert_ancell> it only lists one shared data dir created
 * mterry looks again
<robert_ancell> mterry, the test expects a "lightdm" directory to exist, but I can't see why that should be
<mterry> robert_ancell, the greeter's session creates it (which is desired, as the greeter may want it to stuff temporary files like camera photos before shunting them to the proper user dir)
<mterry> robert_ancell, I didn't add the variable printout to greeter session starts in scripts though
<mterry> robert_ancell, figured that it was largely uninteresting usually.  It was more important to test the various session cases
<robert_ancell> mterry, why not use a normal cache dir? It's not really a shared dir if it's only shared with itself
<mterry> robert_ancell, this way it's on the same partition and is guaranteed to stay across reboots and such
<mterry> robert_ancell, could use greeter's HOME too I suppose
<mterry> robert_ancell, but everything in the same place seemed nice
<robert_ancell> mterry, yeah, there are existing locations for things like this
<mterry> robert_ancell, because on phone right now HOME is cleared after every boot
<mterry> robert_ancell, (greeter's HOME that is)
<robert_ancell> mterry, the test failure http://paste.ubuntu.com/6962479/
<mterry> robert_ancell, we could change that, but it's easier if we just poke a hole for lightdm-data directory
<mterry> robert_ancell, yeah that test shouldn't have the lightdm directory, since the greeter isn't involved.  Not sure how my tests or jenkins let that slide
 * mterry runs tests again
<robert_ancell> mterry, jenkins doesn't run the tests
<mterry> robert_ancell, ah that explains that
<mterry> robert_ancell, but anyway.  All the existing locations I didn't like (they all are cleared after boot)
<mterry> on phone anyway
<mterry> it's debatable whether we should keep greeter's HOME but if we can avoid doing it, all the better
<robert_ancell> mterry, ok
<robert_ancell> mterry, you can share between greeters with that directory anyway, so I guess it makes sense
<mterry> robert_ancell, oh god.  A user takes photos with one greeter, then reboots and uses another greeter?  And then logs into a user?  I hate lightdm use cases
<mterry> Not that that's much different than using HOME
<robert_ancell> no
<robert_ancell> (it's not)
<mterry> robert_ancell, for me, test-unity-compositor-fallback keeps failing in 'make check' but not when I manually run the test.  Does that make any sense?  (don't think it's related to my changes)
<robert_ancell> mterry, yeah it's being unreliable for me but I don't think it's related either
<robert_ancell> this is why jenkins isn't running the tests
<mterry> robert_ancell, well, test that failed for you is updated
<mterry> (it failed for me too)
<mterry> Must have been focusing on the other new test and forgot to rerun the autopilot one
<robert_ancell> mterry, approved, thanks for the patience!
<mterry> robert_ancell, np, thanks for the stickler reviews  :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-02-20
<mlankhorst> morning
<Laney> morning!
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
<seb128> Laney, hey, how are you?
<seb128> happy ff day!
<Laney> hey seb128
<Laney> I've picked up a bit of a cough :(!
<Laney> was around loads of ill people last night
<Laney> how are you?
<seb128> :-
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> I'm good, thanks
<mlankhorst> does unity work now?
<duflu> mlankhorst: When didn't it?
<mlankhorst> when it failed to build :P
<duflu> Oh
<Laney> mlankhorst: there was a new mesa
<mlankhorst> yeah Sarvatt pointed out I missed some deps
<darkxst> Laney, seb128 hi
<seb128> darkxst, hey
<darkxst> seb128, lightdm seems quite broken here (even without my gnome-desktop stuff)
<seb128> how so?
<seb128> there were some update this night, I didn't upgrade yet
<darkxst> theming issues I guess
<seb128> so maybe some new bug?
<darkxst> I saw this yesterday, but havent seen before
<seb128> what are you testing?
<darkxst> seb128, I have ubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<seb128> can you take a picture of the issue you see? the description of the issue you are making isn't very detailed
<darkxst> seb128, just upgrading and then I will grab a screen grab
<darkxst> updating
<Laney> oh
<Laney> I just got a mid-upgrade reboot again :/
<seb128> :-(
<Laney> jodh: do you think there could be bugs there still?
<Laney> I did get a new upstart
<darkxst> Laney, btw I think i fixed the resolution issue you had, but ppa is broken again due to archive churn
<Laney> cool
<darkxst> atleast I made it read, /etc/gnome-settings-daemon config if no local user config exists
<jodh> Laney: Can you try running 'sudo telinit u' in your normal env to see if you can force an issue and raise a bug if so?
<seb128> why did you need to make it do that?
<seb128> did they remove the logic to look at the configs?
<Laney> jodh: running it in a loop, seems okay
<darkxst> seb128, not sure if they removed it, or was just an oversight, still need to check with upstream
<jodh> Laney: try after running sbuild/pbuilder maybe if you use them on that system?
<Laney> hmm I had started an lxc container?
<jodh> Laney: do you have a /var/log/upstart/upstart.state or /var/crash/*init*.crash file?
<Laney> afraid not
<jodh> Laney: I'd be surprised if that caused the issue tbh
<Laney> jodh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6964577/ is the apt log
<Laney> 7897 is today
<darkxst> seb128, lightdm has decided to behave theme wise today, but now I can't login to either gnome nor ubuntu sessions
<jodh> Laney: looks like upstart was setup and therefore re-exec'd successfully (8894). The re-exec is async so its possible that the system trundled on for a while but although there are no timestamps quite a lot seems to have happened since upstart was setup. Also, there is no crash file which is unusual.
<darkxst> perhaps fallout from the gnome-session stuff?
<seb128> darkxst, could be, what error do you get?
<darkxst> g-s-d name taken away shutting down
<darkxst> then lots of indicator-* killed by TERM
<seb128> ?
<seb128> that seems like session exiting
<seb128> is gnome-session unhappy?
<darkxst> sorry can't cut + paste
<seb128> what do you have in .cache/upstart/gnome-session-(ubuntu).log?
<darkxst> that is from the the lightdm log
<darkxst> greeter log
<seb128> what happens?
<seb128> you enter you password and get back to the login screen?
<darkxst> enter password, end up with just the lightdm background and nothing more happens
<seb128> looks at ~/.xsession-errors for your user
<darkxst> the gnome-session-ubuntu log has lots of noise, but nothing that looks really critical
<seb128> then ~/.cache/upstart/gnome-session(-ubuntu).log
<seb128> what about xsession-errors?
<darkxst> at-spi2-registryd respawning too fast, stopped
<seb128> nothing else? weird
<seb128> is starting a session with gdm or startx working?
<darkxst> startx works
<seb128> hum, dunno then :/
<darkxst> gdm maybe not
<Sweetshark> I got an email request about HiDPI asking: "Do you know if they will return 192 DPI when on these screens like what Gnome 3.10 does? I could find some Unity alias and ask, but you might know or be able to encourage them ;-)" -- anyone having a quick answer to that?
<Sweetshark> ups, and Good Morning all!
<darkxst> Sweetshark, if they are asking for HiDPI on Full HD panels, it wont happen, atleast not from the GNOME side
<seb128> hikiko, hey
<hikiko> hi seb128 :)
<hikiko> I ve seen your message
<seb128> hikiko, thanks for all the updates
<hikiko> and fixed it
<seb128> hikiko, I just added a new one :p
<hikiko> oh sorry
<hikiko> let me see
<seb128> hikiko, just add those 3 lines and we should be good to merge in ;-)
<hikiko> ok I ll fix it in a sec
<seb128> hikiko, thanks!
<hikiko> inside the <label></label>
<seb128>                             <property name="label" translatable="yes">UI scale</property>
<seb128>                             <style>
<seb128>                               <class name="dim-label"/>
<seb128>                             </style>
<Sweetshark> darkxst: thanks
<Laney> huh
<seb128> hikiko, ^ like that
<darkxst> Sweetshark, the HiDPI stuff is all integer scaling, so a 1440x900 becomes 2880x1800
<seb128> Sweetshark, hidpi support is being added to Unity and is going to be in the LTS, dunno about 192 DPI and how that's a specific number
<hikiko> ok, found, like all the others :)
<Laney> is robert or someone removing the override for g-s-d from unity?
<seb128> hikiko, right ;-)
<darkxst> seb128, 192DPI is quite low, probably just a 1920x1080 panel
<darkxst> why do the upstart logs use "^M" as new line?
<seb128> Laney, I don't see a branch from him for that, I can submit one
<Laney> that was the missing part on my system to actually use it
<seb128> Laney, hum?
<hikiko> seb128, I pushed :) thanks!
<seb128> Laney, it being u-s-d?
<Laney> yes
<seb128> hikiko, thanks, looking
<seb128> Laney, that's weird, the unity override stops g-s-d if u-s-d is running
<seb128> Laney, it should prevent u-s-d to run, it just avoid having both
<seb128> shouldn't*
<seb128> oh
<seb128> you are not under Unity are you?
<Laney> yeah i am, on my desktop
<Laney> it modifies the 'start on' condition of g-s-d
<seb128> so weird
<seb128> I've been running u-s-d since London
<Laney> to start all the time
<seb128> hum?
<seb128> u-s-d has a job to make it start in Unity session
<seb128> so it should run
<seb128> the Unity override is to stop g-s-d if u-s-d is running
<seb128> or am I overlooking something?
<darkxst> Laney, why? only components in the session file get started for the user session (of course the greeter session is a different story)
<seb128> Laney, https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/unity/drop-gsd-override/+merge/207388
<Laney> maybe u-s-d refused to start for me because g-s-d was running or something
<Laney> approved anyway
<Sweetshark> seb128: I did a burn in with the highbank PPA. Building LibreOffice 4.2.1 on armhf in 8h40m.
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<xnox> dah, unity-greeter is missing build-dependency on unity fonts =(
 * xnox goes to correct that.
<seb128> didrocks, if there are new commits in a vcs that is a silo ppa, I can simply trigger a new build to get an update with those new commits right?
<seb128> didrocks, do I need to check some boxes in that case?
<didrocks> seb128: sorry, in a HO. So yeah, nothing special needed to do
<didrocks> if you did a full build which succeeded, you will need to check "ignore step"
<seb128> didrocks, ah oh, that's what http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-008-1-build/17/console hinted
<seb128> "Ignore if previous step hasn't completed successfully" didn't speak to me though
 * seb128 checks
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<seb128> (the previous step had completed successfully in my case, I just want to include extra changes)
<seb128> larsu, so, ff today, what's the status of the sound panel and the nautilus menus? having one ready to submit soon by chance?
<didrocks> seb128: happy to get a patch, the message is generic, we can special-case that one :)
<seb128> didrocks, ok, let's see after ff rush ;-)
<larsu> seb128: yes, I hope to get the sound panel / indicator-sound / g-s-d patches up before my dentist appt at 1
<seb128> larsu, ok, I'm letting you work then, good luck ;-)
<seb128> happyaron, hey
<happyaron> seb128: hi
<seb128> happyaron, how are you?
<happyaron> seb128: fine, uploaded ibus, and several kylin packages, next item would be ibus-pinyin.
<seb128> happyaron, have you seen https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ibus-pinyin/+bug/1220985 ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1220985 in ibus-pinyin (Ubuntu) "Upgrade to latest ibus-pinyin release 1.5.0" [High,Triaged]
<happyaron> sure yes
<seb128> happyaron, ok, I was just pondering about that one, since ff is today
<seb128> happyaron, thanks ;-)
<seb128> let me know if you need sponsoring
<happyaron> I think it's not needed, ibus-* should be convered by input method pkgset already, :)
<happyaron> * covered
<seb128> good
<GunnarHj> seb128: Hi Sebastien!
<seb128> GunnarHj, hey
<GunnarHj> seb128: Did you send the latest list reply privately on purpose?
<Laney> secret love letters
 * Laney is jealous
<seb128> GunnarHj, no, let me reply to list
<seb128> Laney, :p
<GunnarHj> seb128: Good. :)
<seb128> GunnarHj, thanks for pointing it out, fixed
<GunnarHj> seb128: No problem.
<seb128> didrocks, I guess you are too busy for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/colord-gtk/+bug/1282372 ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1282372 in colord-gtk (Ubuntu) "[MIR] colord-gtk" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> if you can't do it no worry, I can try mterry
<seb128> otherwise we are going to need a ffe for https://code.launchpad.net/~robert-ancell/unity-control-center/color-panel-3.8/+merge/207081
<didrocks> seb128: is it small?
<seb128> didrocks, yes, wc -l *.c gives 1319
<didrocks> seb128: ok, let me finish something and on that then
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> yw :)
<didrocks> argh, COPYING is LGPL, but there is on GPL file :/
 * didrocks shouldn't have apt-get source
<didrocks> same, no GFDL license file
<didrocks> ok, will get back to that once finishing the current topic
 * seb128 notes that the source comes from Debian :p
<seb128> didrocks, btw MIR review, not NEW review :p (and cjwatson said in the past that having the license not in the tarball for common-licenses one is ok)
<didrocks> seb128: tsss, not that much of difference between the reviews :)
<didrocks> but yeah
<didrocks> just sad ;)
<seb128> yeah
<Laney> ooh
<Laney> I just went to put the kettle on and heard the drums from upstairs
<Laney> my session had closed
<Laney> no, not closed, but I was bounced back to lightdm
<seb128> hum, did you log out and it took a while?
<Laney> wait one second, I think I installed light-locker
<seb128> or did it just close by itself?
<Laney> screen blanking + light-locker
<didrocks> attente_: hey, you made another victim btw, sil2100 :p
<sil2100> attente_: cuuursee youuuu!
<sil2100> ;)
<Laney> ochosi: you probably want to make sure that lightdm doesn't play the drums when locking ...
<mlankhorst> ok calling in sick, I might be here if you need me, maybe not :P
<mpt> Wellark! You said you wanted to talk about indicator-network
<didrocks> hum: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/amd64/libcolord-gtk1/filelist
<didrocks> that's wrong in multiple ways
<didrocks> having locale in libs and no -common packages
<didrocks> seb128: if I ack the Mir, can we get that fixed?
<seb128> didrocks, sure can
<didrocks> MIR*
<didrocks> ok
 * didrocks notes that down
<seb128> just for the record taht's a non issue for us
<seb128> the langpacks are going to strip that translation out
<didrocks> the file is still there
<didrocks> so you can't install libcolord-gtk2 and libcolord-gtk1 at the same time
<happyaron> seb128: ah, I remember that NUDT said they may want to add a first-boot assistant or something like that.
<didrocks> seb128: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/colord-gtk/+bug/1282372
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1282372 in colord-gtk (Ubuntu) "[MIR] colord-gtk" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> so approved, promoting now
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> done
<seb128> nice!
<GunnarHj> Laney: ping?
<attente_> sil2100, ;)
<attente_> sil2100, is it a different app?
<Laney> hi GunnarHj
<GunnarHj> Hello Laney!
<GunnarHj> Laney: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-seeds/+bug/1173571/comments/22
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1173571 in Ubuntu Seeds "please change wenquanyi micro hei back with 69-language-selector-zh-tw.conf" [Undecided,In progress]
<GunnarHj> We changed to fonts-droid in Ubuntu a few months ago, and I think it's time now to make the same change for the other.
<GunnarHj> I could submit a large number of MPs, but is there a more convenient way?
<Laney> the other what?
<Laney> oh, that
<GunnarHj> Laney: the other distros...
<sil2100> attente_: hi! Not sure what was the standard app that's affected, but using the gnome terminal and irssi I cannot switch to windows 12+ because alt+w opens up the menu for me ;)
<Laney> I don't know of a better way
<Laney> :(
<GunnarHj> Laney: Ok, then I'll do it.
<attente_> sil2100, oh...
<Laney> GunnarHj: ack, thanks!
<ochosi> Laney: woot, since when does lightdm play drums? i guess this is an ubuntu-specific thing though, we've never had any startup noises/sounds in xubuntu
<seb128> bregma, Trevinho: how is the unity landing going? what are you guys blocked on?
<Laney> ochosi: Maybe it's unity-greeter specific
<Laney> it's the "i'm ready now" sound
<ochosi> mhm, possible
<ochosi> i think i heard it last in warty or hardy
 * ochosi feels all nostalgic...
<bregma> seb128, there are some issues with scaling and autopilot tests failing that I want to see resolved before this latest change lands
<seb128> bregma, ok, I guess at this pace we are not going to get lock screen and other stuff landing before ff :/
<bregma> seb128, it doesn't look to me like lock screen is ready to land :(, and there is no other stuff (other than what we have in the queue right now)
<ochosi> so you'll be sticking with gnome-screensaver in that case? (since it seems that light-locker isn't an option anymore)
<seb128> ochosi, not sure yet, we stopped our gnome-screensaver changes because Trevinho/andyrock/bregma said they would land their lock screen
<seb128> I'm going to hit bregma with a stick if that doesn't happen :p
<ochosi> hihi
<Trevinho> seb128: andyrock is working on it
<ochosi> well i'm keeping my fingers crossed for you guys
<seb128> Trevinho, well, bregma just said it's not ready to land and ff is today
<ochosi> it's not an easy feature to implement so late
<seb128> indeed not
<seb128> Laney,  gsettings-ubuntu-schemas : Depends: ubuntu-touch-sounds but it is not installable
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/166891268/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-arm64.unity-control-center_14.04.3%2B14.04.20140220-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Sweetshark> seb128: so, Im looking at bug 910143 (debian#728792). I cant reproduce it, so I have no fix. However, doko wanted a tweak to it (comment 28), so we need an upload anyway.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 910143 in nlpsolver (Ubuntu Trusty) "libreoffice-nlpsolver (0.9~beta1-6) not working" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/910143
<seb128> oh, arg, gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas needs a MIR as well
<Sweetshark> seb128: Debian doesnt really care anymore and orphaned the package. So IMHO we should indeed demote that to universe anyway, esp. in light of the "make libreoffice more rolling" stuff. Your opinion?
<seb128> Sweetshark, if it's not maintained that seems reasonable yes
<Sweetshark> seb128: aye, preparing package
<mterry> seb128, heyo!  I had a meeting today with some designers about the welcome wizard stuff.  (Cimi and I have been so busy with other stuff, but I'll try to get back on it.)  Anyway, they said they had changed the UI a bit for the wifi screen of the system settings / wizard.  Have you seen those mockups?  I can share if not
<seb128> mterry, I didn't no, would be nice if you could share
<seb128> mterry, thanks
<seb128> mterry, is there any way you could review gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas for MIR today? (going to ask Laney to file the bug when he's back)
<seb128> mterry, we overlooked that he was in main and added a shared schemas that unity-control-center started using
<mterry> seb128, sure.  Did I see something about colord-gtk earlier this morning too?
<mterry> (I was up for an early meeting)
<seb128> mterry, didrocks handled that one
<mterry> seb128, bug 1282617 is for the wireframe stuff
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1282617 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Use inline prompts for WiFi selection rather than dialogs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1282617
<mterry> er, wifi stuff (with wireframe)  ;)
<mterry> seb128, I can start looking at gsettings schemas before bug is filed, but ping me when it is
<seb128> mterry, ok, that should be a trivial package (only some schemas)
<seb128> mterry, thanks for the bug report
<GunnarHj> attente_: ping?
<attente_> GunnarHj, hey
<seb128> shrug, got disconnected
<seb128> desrt, did you see my ping before I disconnect?
<GunnarHj> Hi attente!
<attente_> GunnarHj, hello!
<desrt> no
<GunnarHj> attente_: Wondering about Super+Space for switching input source.
<GunnarHj> attente_: Currently it does not work at first.
<seb128> desrt, hey, everybody is crazy busy, any chance you could do a code review/sanity check of the diff on https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/unity-control-center/ibus-properties/+merge/207369 ?
<desrt> sure
<GunnarHj> attente_: But if you change to something else and then back to Super+Space, it works.
<GunnarHj> attente_: Not good enough, though.
<seb128> desrt, thanks
<attente_> GunnarHj, under 13.10?
<GunnarHj> attente_: No, 14.04 of course.
<GunnarHj>    attente_: (Haven't tested on 13.10.)
<attente_> GunnarHj, are you totally up-to-date?
<hikiko> seb128, ping! could you please get a final look at this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~hikiko/unity-control-center/unity-control-center.per-monitor-fonts-scale-factor-slider/+merge/205227 and approve it if it's fine?
<hikiko> I think it's ready
<GunnarHj> attente_: I tested last night. Haven't tested during daytime today. :)
<GunnarHj> attente_: But I'm on an updated 14.04, yes.
<GunnarHj> attente_: Not a clean install, though.
<seb128> hikiko, sorry, forgot to update you, I started a landing, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-control-center/14.04.3+14.04.20140220-0ubuntu1
<attente_> GunnarHj, ok, hmm. i restarted my session and it was still working
<hikiko> thanks a lot seb128 :)
<seb128> hikiko, yw!
<GunnarHj> attente_: Maybe I should make a fresh install and see if it makes a difference.
<GunnarHj> attente_: OTOH, I have all the required packages, so why would it?
<attente_> GunnarHj, i don't think it would
<GunnarHj> attente_: So why does it work for you and not for me? :(
<mterry> seb128, yeah the schemas package looks good / simple
 * mterry awaits MIR bug
<seb128> mterry, thanks, good
<attente_> GunnarHj, so explicitly setting it to super+space after login makes it work again?
<GunnarHj> attente_: Yes, if I first switch to something else and then back.
<attente_> GunnarHj, i can't think of what would cause that off the top of my head
<GunnarHj> attente_: Ok... Maybe I should file a bug, and see if others make the same observation?
<attente_> GunnarHj, if you set it to 'ctrl+space', and restart your session, does that work?
<GunnarHj> attente_: Haven't tested that. Will need to change partition to test it.
<GunnarHj> attente_: Do you want me to do that?
<attente_> GunnarHj, sorry change partition?
<attente_> sorry, i guess i misunderstood
<GunnarHj> attente_: I'm on 13.10 now. 14.04 is on a separate partition.
<GunnarHj> attente_: So I need to reboot...
<attente_> GunnarHj, oh, ok, understood :)
<GunnarHj> attente_: But let me do it and get back to you.
<attente_> GunnarHj, ok, thanks
<Sweetshark> seb128: change nlpsolver as requested by doko http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/trusty/nlpsolver_0.9~beta1-9ubuntu1_source.changes please consider sponsoring (and demoting to universe as discussed). Diff is here: http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/trusty/nlpsolver.diff.
<seb128> Sweetshark, does that need to go in today (ff crazyness atm)
<Sweetshark> seb128: nope
<seb128> mpt, do you have an opinion on http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/oldcolor.png vs http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/newcolor.png http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/newcolordetails.png
<seb128> Sweetshark, ok, putting on my todo for tomorrow then
<seb128> mpt, that's https://code.launchpad.net/~robert-ancell/unity-control-center/color-panel-3.8/+merge/207081 ... I'm pondering approved the update or not
<seb128> mdeslaur_, thanks for the gedit fix, do you want to commit to the vcs/upload it?
<mdeslaur_> seb128: I just commited it, and I'm about to upload it
<seb128> mdeslaur_, thanks
<Laney> seb128: haha I forgot about that
<seb128> Laney, can you drop the depends on -sound/put a landing ask for that/file the MIR? ;-)
 * seb128 fighting other fires
<Laney> drop the depends?
<Laney> didn't that get in?
<seb128> Laney, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/166879153/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas_0.0.1%2B14.04.20140130.1-0ubuntu1_0.0.1%2B14.04.20140220-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<seb128> Laney, you apparently dropped it from the transitionnal and added to the new binary
<seb128> Laney, sorry for not spotting that in review
<Laney> I merged the branches
<Laney> then dropped it
<Laney> or I meant to anyway
<Laney> oh well, let's see
<seb128> Laney, well, it's there
<seb128> so dunno what went wrong
<seb128> didrocks, can we land the same component again if it has a landing not finished?
<xclaesse> seb128, did you see https://plus.google.com/104908072417273204416/posts/i4pAPUU7x8i ? So it seems possible to have buttons on the left with GtkHeaderBar
<seb128> xclaesse, yeah, it's a GTK 3.11 feature
<xclaesse> yep since 7e1a4800
<seb128> Laney, I guess maybe I should have listed https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/no-sounds-dep in the landing ask
<seb128> Laney, I though it was included in https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/rename-packages/+merge/207179 though
<Laney> me too
<seb128> Laney, oh well, we need a MIR and another landing to clear that depends
<Laney> let me just do another one
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> sil2100, can we land the same component again if it has a landing not finished?
<Laney> I think you're supposed to be able to add branches / build again
<seb128> Laney, well, you are, but I pressed the upload button for that one already (it's in the archive)
<seb128> so I'm unsure how that plays out
<Laney> https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/drop-sounds-dep-2/+merge/207474
<seb128> no didrocks or sil2100 around though :/
<Laney> you might have cyphermox or rsalveti
<cyphermox> moo?
<Laney> see seb128's question ^
<seb128> cyphermox, can we do another landing ask for a component which is landing
<cyphermox> no
<cyphermox> if it already has a silo you need to wait for that to be finished
<seb128> silo 008 has gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas + unity-control-center
<cyphermox> or if you feel confident you could reconfigure to add the other merge
<seb128> that got build -> uploaded
<cyphermox> ah
<seb128> gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas migrated to release
<cyphermox> that's different then
<seb128> but unity-control-center can't migrate
<cyphermox> ah?
<seb128> because of a depends on universe in gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas
<seb128> so we need to land a new gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas without the depends
<seb128> to let u-c-c migrate
<seb128> is that a locked situation?
<cyphermox> I see
<seb128> we can do a manual upload of gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas if that is
<cyphermox> well unity-control-center is in proposed now ?
<seb128> that should unblock u-c-c
<seb128> then we can clean 008
<seb128> and merge back the manual upload
<seb128> yes
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-control-center/14.04.3+14.04.20140220-0ubuntu1/
<seb128> but it build-depends on gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas
<mterry> seb128, oh yeah, I was going to ask about the sounds package, whether that was going to be MIRed too.  Looks like you are dropping it?
<cyphermox> seb128: right
<seb128> mterry, yes
<seb128> mterry, that was an error and CI train doesn't catch component mismatch errors
<sil2100> seb128: I'm around, was just outside for like a few minutes to pick up my rat from the vet
<cyphermox> so if all of it has landed in proposed I don't see why we couldn't merge and do another landing
<sil2100> seb128: what's up?
<seb128> sil2100, read backlog
<seb128> cyphermox, because you can't merge until it's in the release pocket
<sil2100> Reading
<GunnarHj> attente_: Good news: It works. :)
<cyphermox> seb128: d'oh
<seb128> cyphermox, indeed, doh
<GunnarHj> attente_: The one explanation I can think of is that I uninstalled g-c-c, g-s-d and gnome-session this morning.
<seb128> well, there is a IGNORE_PACKAGES_NOTINDEST
<sil2100> seb128: from what I know, sadly we can't do that
<seb128> cyphermox, sil2100: should I just push that?
<seb128> to merge back
<seb128> then we can get another silo for the fixed schemas?
<GunnarHj> attente_: It does not work on 13.10, though. Not at all.
<Laney> seb128: please subscribe desktop-bugs meanwhile
<seb128> GunnarHj, today is trusty ff and attente_ is working on landing features, can we report discussion about 13.10 bugs to another day?
<seb128> Laney, did that earlier
<Laney> neat
<seb128> ;-)
<GunnarHj> seb128: Sure, it was just a side remark. The main matter was a 14.04 thing.
<seb128> which is fixed? so all good ;-)
<seb128> cyphermox, sil2100: ok, if you don't stop me I'm going for the  IGNORE_PACKAGES_NOTINDEST to clean the silo
<cyphermox> feel free.
<cyphermox> I have no idea what that does
<cyphermox> but judging from the name, it makes sense
<seb128> "Ignore if some packages are not published in the destination"
<seb128> is the description
<cyphermox> right
<Laney> do it!
<Laney> I think that's right
<cyphermox> yeah
<Laney> mterry: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/+bug/1282651 if you're handling it
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1282651 in gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas (Ubuntu) "[mir] gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> cyphermox, sil2100, Laney: done
 * Laney gets scared
<seb128> Laney, you can put a new landing ask for https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/drop-sounds-dep-2/+merge/207474
<seb128> the merges in trunk worked
<mterry> Laney, yeah, thanks
<Laney> ok
<Laney> done, cyphermox can you assign line 52 please?
<seb128> Laney, you need to change the "ready" column to yes
<pitti_> Good morning
<Laney> I did, don't you see it?
<Laney> hey pitti_!
<seb128> Laney, cyphermox: we probably need to wait some 10 minutes for the sile 008 clean to be done
<Laney> how's bay area life?
<seb128> pitti_, hey, wie gehts?
<pitti_> quite fine, thanks! we enjoy sun every morning when running
<Laney> have you been to the vietnamese yet?
<pitti_> no, not yet
<sil2100> seb128: sorry, busy with a different citrain problem right now ;p But I think it's ok
<seb128> Laney, no, it's displaying as red/no here
<seb128> Laney, worked this time
<Laney> hmm, it didn't stick then
<Laney> unless...
<Laney> did I change 51 by mistake?
<seb128> sil2100, cyphermox, Laney: silo 008 seems to be cleaned, new one can be assigned
<seb128> sil2100, cyphermox: hello?
<seb128> ff today, we need to get those out of the way, other landings need to happen today
<sil2100> seb128: doing that in a moment - looking at 008
<seb128> sil2100, it should be cleaned so you should be able to give a new silo for the component on l52
<seb128> I wouldn't say no to have l51 assigned as well
<sil2100> Ok
<sil2100> seb128: assigning
<seb128> sil2100, thanks
<sil2100> seb128: both assigned - 51 and 52
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> Laney, ^
<Laney> cool beans
<seb128> mpt, did you see my ping about the color panel earlier? sorry to be nagging but ff is today and I'm pondering landing that or rejecting the update
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, you can land the same component in the same silo, but need to reconfigure
<seb128> didrocks, even if the silo is on the next step? e.g uploaded
<didrocks> seb128: yeah
<didrocks> well
<didrocks> it will scratch the changelog
<seb128> ok, I didn't know
<didrocks> and recollect since last release
<didrocks> but I guess it's ok if you are stuck in proposed
<didrocks> to unblock it
<seb128> we solved it differently
<seb128> I cleaned the silo with the "ignore package not in destination"
<seb128> and we queued a new one
<didrocks> that works as well
<seb128> but good to know for next time that you can go back in step
<didrocks> but TBH, you bypass the process to get something landed before hitting trunk :)
<seb128> e.g that you can redo a build for something which is uploaded
<didrocks> but I guess for FF, there are some exceptions :p
<didrocks> yeah
<seb128> didrocks, well, I though we had a deadlock
<seb128> we couldn't clean the silo beause the package couldn't migrate to release pocket
<didrocks> ah
<seb128> and we could get a new silo for the fix because the previous one was not cleaned
<didrocks> so that justifies that "let's rebuild"
<didrocks> and scratch changelog :)
<seb128> k
<didrocks> (so yeah, I designed it for that case)
<seb128> I though that was not possible (to go back to "build" if you had activated the "upload" step)
<seb128> noted for next time
<didrocks> no no, that's per design :)
<seb128> so what would happen on the next upload
<seb128> would it ignore the component which was already in the archive and didn't change?
<seb128> (unity-control-center in that case)
<seb128> "upload"
<seb128> "publish" I should say
<seb128> the silo had schemas + u-c-c
<seb128> both got uploaded
<seb128> we added a commit to schemas to fix
<seb128> we would have retriggered build
<seb128> then publish again
<seb128> but u-c-c had nothing to republish
<seb128> or would it have done a changelog bump for u-c-c with empty diff?
<mpt> seb128, I did not
<mpt> see anything about the Color panel
<seb128> mpt, do you have an opinion on http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/oldcolor.png vs http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/newcolor.png http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/newcolordetails.png
<seb128> mpt, that's https://code.launchpad.net/~robert-ancell/unity-control-center/color-panel-3.8/+merge/207081
<mpt> seb128, what happens if you click one of those teeny tiny triangles?
<seb128> mpt, on the new version?
<mpt> seb128, yes
<seb128> mpt, the third image is what you get after clicking on the one from the first line on the second image
<seb128> http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/newcolor.png -> click on the ">" at the end of laptop screen and you get http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/newcolordetails.png
<mpt> Oh, sorry, I got a “Firefox is already running but is not responding” for the third image and forgot to reopen it
<Laney> seb128: I published the schemas
<seb128> Laney, thanks!
<mpt> seb128, done
<seb128> mpt, thanks!
<Laney> seb128: actually, why is there a build-depends on the schemas?
<seb128> Laney, you and your questions that make sense :p
<Laney> we'd still have had component-mismatches, but ..
<Laney> i'll fix that ...
<seb128> Laney, it was added to b-d rather than depends, and I didn't catch it from the context diff
<Laney> I thought it was indirect but then realised that it wasn't
<seb128> well to be honest robert_ancell did most of the review, I just helped to get it landing by doing the most recent iterations
<seb128> good catch!
<ogra_> seb128, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20140220.2.changes
<ogra_> seb128, why did we get accountsservice-ubuntu-schemas additionally to accountsservice-ubuntu-touch-schemas
<Laney> it's a transitional package now
<seb128> ogra_, we dropped the "touch" from the name, they are going to shared with desktop
<Laney> you can see that with apt-cache show packagename or looking at the diff
<ogra_> which of the two ?
<seb128> ogra_, touch is a dummy transitional
<ogra_> ah, cool
<ogra_> thanks
<seb128> ogra_, we just need to update the depends
<seb128> yw
<seb128> but why does it pull sound-theme-freedesktop
<seb128> is that us?
<ogra_> not so sure where that comes from
<ogra_> i was assuming its a dep of the gsettings schemas though
<ogra_> (is that stallman playing flute ? )
<seb128> ogra_, no, those are the "bong" etc sounds from desktop effects (e.g stuff when clicking on UI elements, we didn't enable that for ages)
<ogra_> ah, yeah, i remeber
<Laney> indicator-datetime started using canberra
<seb128> ah
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> could that become a recommends ?
<seb128> charles_, tedg: ^?
<Laney> he means the sound theme from libvorbis
<Laney> I don't think that's to do with those tywo
<seb128> oh
<seb128> I guess that would work
<Laney> s/vorbis/canberra/
<tedg> We're using it for a sound on alarms.
<tedg> I thought that was the recommended way to "make a bong" when the alarm pops up.
<Laney> It's fine
<Laney> and I think the dependency is correct per the spec
<Laney> bug #790608
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 790608 in libcanberra (Ubuntu) "libcanberra needs to depend on sound-theme-freedesktop" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/790608
<seb128> ok
<seb128> that's a small enough package
<seb128> Laney, can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/unity-control-center/info-backport-commits/+merge/207504 for me? (or just wave it as ok ;-)
<rvr> seb128: Hey... I'm told that the tests I did for ubuntu-system-settings aren't running in CI, do you know anything about that?
<seb128> Laney, that's a a backport of most of the cleanups/fixes from https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-control-center/log/panels/info?h=gnome-3-8
<seb128> rvr, om26er pinged us about it, and no, ask CI?
<seb128> rvr, I don't know what is needed for that to happen, I've no control on what is running in CI
<Laney> what is CI? they are running in the smoke testing but not the merger
<Laney> and we just got a dummy MP so I think he is setting it up
<rvr> seb128: Ack, just asking in case you were aware
<Laney> seb128: that looks fine, I don't want to re-review the upstream changes ;-)
<seb128> Laney, yeah, I just didn't want to ack it myself, thanks (I built/tested it)
<Laney> did you manage to cherry-pick / merge that stuff with bzr properly btw?
<om26er> seb128, rvr Laney I proposed a fix t cupstream2distro-config and now its deployed. So now autopilot tests will run on both mako and a desktop in CI
<seb128> thanks
<rvr> Great
<seb128> Laney, not for that one, too much work/slowness
<Laney> fair enough
<seb128> sorry about that, ff rush :/
<Laney> nah, it's okay
<Laney> i was going to troll about how great it would have been with git :P
<seb128> lol
<seb128> Laney, can you at least comment approve the merge? ;-)
<Laney> hey desrt, I liked your post!
<ogra_> tedg, well, i was worried about the package name ... i dont want stallmans flute wake me up on alarms ...
<tedg> ogra_, Oh, we're totally going to have to do that as an easter egg...
<ogra_> shudder
<Laney> I don't feel happy about porting stuff away from logind to <neutral interface> a few months after I ported a load of things /to/ logind, but ho hum, it's more sane
<Laney> seb128: will do, sec
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<Laney> if you're landing it then maybe make it go with my dep fix
<seb128> Laney, if you mp the schemas b-d->depends in the next 15 min I can also include that in the landing I'm about the put on
<Laney> just test building it
<seb128> cool
<Laney> dunno why... it's only a dep change
<seb128> it's cold out there, need to heat the room? :p
<Laney> I guess I did take away a BD
<Laney> schemas silo is cleaned
<desrt> Laney: thanks :)
<seb128> Laney, was that your first CI train landing?
<Laney> yeah
<seb128> well done ;-)
<Laney> glad it was an easy one
<bregma> seb128, were you landing a u-c-c branch for Marco?
<seb128> bregma, I still am
<seb128> bregma, please don't "lock" u-c-c, I've like 10 merges to land still :p
<seb128> bregma, it's going in the coming batch (if that's still ok with you)
<bregma> seb128, I was just making sure it gets in soon
 * bregma is tying up loose ends
<seb128> yeah, I'm on it
<Laney> nothing like a deadline eh
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> sil2100, didrocks: can I get silo for my 2 recent requets? ;-) I've another u-c-c landing to do later tonight after that one
<didrocks> seb128: mind pinging the US guys? And I don't know where sil2100 is…
<didrocks> :)
<seb128> cyphermox, ^
<seb128> robru, ^
<robru> seb128, yes, I am just trying to free up some silos for you. we are very short currently
<seb128> k
<Laney> MOAR SILOS
<Laney> 2, 8, 19, 20 look free
<didrocks> good luck guys, see you tomorrow :)
<cyphermox> seb128: which lines?
<seb128> didrocks, night
<seb128> cyphermox, robru assigned 55, 56 still needing a slot
<robru> seb128, on it
<seb128> thanks
<cyphermox> oh, alright
<robru> seb128, that one got silo 1.
<seb128> great
<cyphermox> please, #u-ci-eng for this
<Laney> night all
<Laney> happy feature freeze
<Laney> tomorrow all will be calm
<mlankhorst> yeah getting to do a last minute inclusion of vdpau for radeon, fun fun
 * Trevinho loves FF atmosphere...
<seb128> Trevinho, you like grumpy people?
<Trevinho> not much
<seb128> Trevinho, just stuff landing like crazy? ;-)
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah, and also the feeling which is both excitement and rage of making the possible to get things in :)
<seb128> Trevinho, speaking of which, are you guys getting unity in or not? ;-)
<Trevinho> seb128: it's landing according to the ci-train
<Trevinho> seb128: I've tested u-c-c and seems working fine here btw
<seb128> Trevinho, I saw it on trusty-changes, crazyness!
<seb128> Trevinho, u-c-c is in https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-001/ if you want to test
<seb128> Trevinho, I'm about to test/copy to Ubuntu
<Trevinho> seb128: cool
<xnox> ..
<xnox> how to take lightdm screenshot?
<seb128> xnox, take out your mobile, take a photo of the screen
<desrt> lowtech :)
<xnox> seb128: it's funny how i can have VM and take screenshots of that.... but not my own display =/
<seb128> xnox, we are protecting your privacy, nobody can see what is on your screen!
<xnox> seb128: i can protect my own privacy.... with my fist
<xnox> also who broke ubiquity?!
 * seb128 hides
<seb128> what's the issue?
<xnox> seb128: python crash on boot of some random crap.
<seb128> oh, python, sounds like "doko"
<seb128> ups
<xnox> seb128: hm... has unity-settings-daemon land without change ubiquity to launch it?
<seb128> you are the one who landing u-s-d
<seb128> tell me!
<xnox> seb128: =)
<xnox> seb128: actually it can be doko / python3.4
<seb128> yeah, I would blame that
<seb128> it creates issues for gedit as well
<seb128> xnox, btw what's up with that happening just before ff without being announced?
 * seb128 doesn't like how foundations is rolling
<seb128> or maybe it's just doko
<xnox> seb128: daily desktop iso is fucked completely.... autologin doesn't happen. and kvm is busted.
<xnox> seb128: python3.4 by default for 14.04 was announced in Copenhagen.
<seb128> did it need to happen the day before fF?
<seb128> when everything else is happening
<seb128> xnox, :-(
<xnox> seb128: oh yeah. it could have only happened with an rc1, as that's when the api/abi is frozen.
<seb128> the autologin might a lightdm issue, I don' tknow
<seb128> kvm doesn't seem to be us
<xnox> seb128: we are looking to ship final with rc and and update to final as like a 0-day sru.
<xnox> so yeah, hilarious python3 was expected.
<xnox> seb128: just wait for Qt5.2 ;-)
<seb128> yeah, more fun coming!
<sil2100> attente_: aargh! In vim on the terminal, alt+p opens up a menu for me as well ;p
<attente_> sil2100, lol.. sorry!
<sil2100> attente_: no problem ;) Will wait for a fix though!
<seb128> sil2100, use a graphical editor!
<larsu> what does <alt>p even do?
 * larsu tries
<sil2100> larsu: once you yank something and are not in visual, it usually puts (pastes) stuff ;)
<seb128> larsu, nothing if under unity since the menu is grabbing those?
<attente_> sil2100, you need <alt> for that?
<sil2100> larsu: but yeah, right now unity grabs it
<larsu> sil2100: hm, I thought just 'p' did that
<sil2100> attente_: yes, since I want to do that while in insert mode
<attente_> sil2100, workaround is to switch display languages so that no menu uses 'p' for a mnemonic :P
<larsu> seb128: stop working! :P
<sil2100> I don't want to get out the edit mode to paste stuff ;)
<seb128> larsu, desrt: joke aside if you guys have an idea to help attente there, otherwise we might have to revert that fix and get to menu keybindings not working (or "how do we grab keybindings for apps without hijacking the ones for the command line)
<seb128> larsu, you stop working *g*
<larsu> seb128: I'm cooling down after a run. Just hanging out on irc and not working
<larsu> that's a tricky problem
<seb128> larsu, same for me, except it's after a meal :p
<attente_> mnemonic blacklist *ducks*
<larsu> in-process, gnome-terminal can just disable the mnemonics
<seb128> larsu, it indeed is :/
<larsu> attente_: right...
<desrt> this is interesting
<larsu> we could also hack it by patching g-t to not include underscores in their menus
 * larsu runs from desrt
<desrt> match unity-gtk-module to recognise when it is running in a process called g-t
<desrt> and have it remove the _
<larsu> bah
<seb128> how hackish can it get
<desrt> or have it detect the condition that gnome-terminal is itself using to disable this
<larsu> you want a hack with your hack?
<larsu> seb128: lol :)
<desrt> gnome-terminal is really unique here...
<attente_> are other apps using mnemonic keybindings for shortcuts?
<desrt> i'm surprised it puts mnemonics in its menu at all
<desrt> since it just disables them anyway
<larsu> if (g_str_equal (process, "gnome-terminal")) ...
<larsu> desrt: it has an option for that
<desrt> and what does the option do?
<seb128> call some gtk api which is deprecated
<attente_> the option sets a gtk setting
<larsu> edit / keyboard shortcuts / enable menu access keys
<larsu> desrt: it removes _
<seb128> https://developer.gnome.org/gtk3/stable/GtkSettings.html#GtkSettings--gtk-enable-mnemonics
<desrt> so have the unity-gtk-module look at that setting
<seb128> ^
<attente_> gtk-enable-mnemonics
<desrt> and disable sending mnemonics if it is off
<larsu> sounds right to me
<desrt> seems pretty easy....
<seb128> well, attente_ said that would affect the session and not only one software
<larsu> desrt: it might be even better to look at this from the menubar - is there a way to get xsettings for a foreign window?
<desrt> seb128: he should do it in unity-gtk-module
<desrt> larsu: xsettings (and definitely gtksettings) does not work this way
<larsu> desrt: that'll only work as long as g-t is not using gmenumodel
<larsu> desrt: that's what I thought
<larsu> which is why I asked
<attente_> so we want to look at that GtkSetting only if the current process is 'g-t'?
<larsu> no
<desrt> no
<desrt> always
<larsu> always look at it, but in unity-gtk-module
<larsu> since that's in the same process
<attente_> but then it's affecting other applications which don't have that option
<larsu> and which won't set that setting
<larsu> so u-g-m won't touch their menus
<attente_> larsu, but that means the setting in g-t affects other apps, no?
<desrt> attente_: do the change in _unity-gtk-module_
<desrt> inside only the one app
<desrt> just take the '_' out the names of the menu items
<larsu> attente_: no, the settings are for the process (if i understand them correctly)
<attente_> i thought GtkSettings were shared among applications
<desrt> they are
<desrt> but they can also be locally overridden
<desrt> which is what gnome-terminal is doing
<attente_> oh
<larsu> I've been meaning to read up on xsettings
<larsu> but then, they'll be gone soon so whatever :)
<attente_> bschaefer, i guess that's the bug?
<bschaefer> attente_, alright, well it was mentioned to me so a bug was made. Wasn't sure if there was a different bug
<bschaefer> made yet at lease
<bschaefer> attente_, and if there wasn't now you have one :)
<attente_> bschaefer, oh, i see. none i'm aware of :)
<bschaefer> attente_, cool, well then that part is sorted haha
<xnox> robert_ancell: do you know of a way to take lightdm screenshots?
<robert_ancell> xnox, no easy way that I know of
<robert_ancell> xnox, you can run gnome-screensaver in the greeter if you set the XAUTHORITY (find it from the lightdm.log)
<ochosi> i presume the --test-mode can't get a resolution different from 640x480, right?
<ochosi> (that's the only way i've ever taken greeter-screenshots)
<xnox> well, test-mode was rendering things different from the real thing.
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-02-21
<desrt> darkxst: hey... just installed ubuntu gnome trusty alpha 2... looking nice.
<darkxst> desrt, thanks ;)
<Laney> morning
<seb128> Laney, hey, how are you?
<seb128> good morning desktopers, happy post-ff friday!
<Laney> hey seb128, I'm alright thanks
<Laney> been rearranging the sitting room because rosie bought a piano which is coming today ...
<Laney> such jenkins spam
<Laney> how are you?
<seb128> I'm good thanks, looking forward having (hopefully) a quiet friday, after the ff crazyness
<seb128> oh, a piano, nice ;-)
<Laney> not that I play or read music :P
<Laney> except the final fantasty fanfare, I can do that one
<seb128> haha
<didrocks> we didn't do that for the wedding, but were tempted :p
<seb128> you geeks!
<didrocks> that would have been too obvious, hiding those 3 musics was better :)
<sil2100> It's nice to see so many FF-fans here ;) And I don't mean feature freeze!
<didrocks> heh
<didrocks> apart from the 11 and 14 (mmorpg), I played them all but the 4, what I need to fix :)
<Laney> seb128: just saw https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/+bug/1282847
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1282847 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "desktop ui scale is huge even though the setting is set to a scale of 1" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<seb128> Laney, seems like NOTABUG
<sil2100> By 4 you mean the original 4th game? With Kain? I played that one on the emulator in my FF-madness youth
<seb128> Laney, but yeah, for some reason the Unity scaling seems to not work
<seb128> Trevinho_, bregma: ^ is that known?
<Laney> his terminal looks a bit big to me, but yeah the ui should be matching anyway
<seb128> well, look at nautilus
<seb128> it's a bit big as well
<Laney> harder to tell there, for me anyway
<seb128> but the GTK scaling is only by int numbers
<seb128> so the screen is HiDPI a x2 kicks in
<seb128> which gives that result
<seb128> 1.5 would be better but that's not possible for GTK
<seb128> the issue in that report is that unity doesn't scale
<Laney> actually that UI scale slider does nothing for me either
<seb128> you can maybe add that the behaviour of Unity/GTK not respecting the same setting is confusing
<seb128> right
<seb128> hikiko, hey, do you know if the slider you added to to the display config is supposed to make unity change it's scaling? it seems to not work
<hikiko> seb128, it works with a new branch we have, we just didnt merge it because there are some other issues to be done first (like panels etc) let me give you my branch
<seb128> hikiko, so it mean the feature missed ff (which was yesterday)?
<hikiko> https://code.launchpad.net/~hikiko/unity/unity.ui-scale-factor
<hikiko> yes, because when we integrated everything we found 1-2 things that need fixing
<hikiko> so we didn't do an MP
<Laney> It's a bit strange that we got the slider which doesn't work
<hikiko> it works, unity doesn't work yet
<hikiko> the slider only updates the setting
<Laney> that's not working from a user perspective really
<Laney> as you can see it confused the guy who reported the bug I linked to earlier
<hikiko> :/
<seb128> you confused me as well
<seb128> I though that the Unity in landing ask had HiDPI support
<seb128> that's quite disappointing
<seb128> Trevinho_, bregma: ^
<hikiko> I know, but we couldn't merge before getting sure that panels and decorations look fine
<seb128> you could have
<seb128> default factor is 1
<seb128> and users playing with the slider and not having a perfect result is ok
<seb128> it's easy to put back the slider to 1
<Laney> does something set the g-s-d scaling factor?
<seb128> Laney, g-s-d itself :p
<Laney> or, mine was 0 - does that mean autodetect?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> hikiko, anyway thanks for the work, those comments are rather directed to bregma than you ;-)
<Laney> is there any syncing with the org.gnome.desktop.interface scaling-factor value?
<seb128> I don't think so
<seb128> the issue is that the scaling-factor works only on int values
<seb128> which is a poor granularity
<seb128> that's what gives you nautilus being too big on that screenshot
<seb128> it's either too small or too big
<Laney> mmm
<seb128> the unity factor has been precision
<seb128> which works fine for unity and qml
<seb128> been->better
<Laney> but I guess it does nothing for gtk stuff?
<seb128> no
<Laney> so that's going to be weird in the other direction
<seb128> well, it's going to be weird anyway, even if we couple both options
<seb128> if you set 1.5 that's going to be work fine for unity/qml but what do we do for GTK?
<seb128> set 1 or 2 ?
<Laney> one or the other though
<Laney> override the auto detection
<seb128> yeah, that makes sense I guess
<seb128> it's just going to be weird, going from 1.49 to 1.51 some stuff are going to scale nicely, and GTK is going to do a jump
<Laney> got to work with what you're given
<seb128> right
<seb128> Laney, we should probably put https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-settings-daemon/commit/?id=260359bc74dda450dda6bff1c4a17dd126a61b18 back in u-s-d
<seb128> e.g disable the autodetection
<seb128> then teach the u-c-c slider to write the config to 1 or 2
<Sweetshark> moin!
<seb128> Sweetshark, hey, how are you?
<Laney> you mean revert that?
<seb128> Laney, yeah, put the code back I meant
<Laney> hmm
<seb128> well "code", "workaround"
<Laney> you'd just replace the function with 'return 1'
<seb128> right
<Laney> well, the if block
<Laney> does unity do its own autodetection?
<hikiko> seb128, I can do a MP right now I think or when bregma's day starts
<seb128> Laney, I don't think so
<seb128> hikiko, having a mp is the first step toward getting that landed, that would be nice, thanks ;-)
<hikiko> but there are some artifacts when you scale up the desktop and I think bschafer knows how to fix them
<seb128> hikiko, well, other commits can be pushed later or other branches added to the landing
<hikiko> ok
<Sweetshark> seb128: 4.2.1 is done, Im happy.
<Sweetshark> ;)
<seb128> Sweetshark, hey
<seb128> Sweetshark, congrats ;-)
<hikiko> seb128, maybe wait for bregma and then start landing?
<seb128> k
<hikiko> thanks :)
<hikiko> because my day is over because bregma's and I am not 100% sure that there weren't other blockers after I left
<hikiko> :s/because/before
<Laney> xnox_: I feel like you asked me to look at something, but I forgot what & where you asked
<Laney> halp
<xnox_> Laney: i think seb reviewed it already ;-)
<xnox_> and robert
<Laney> suh-weet
<Laney> what was it anyway?
<Laney> ah, reviewing FFes, I've missed you
<Laney> xnox_: I found it
<Laney> why duplicate the code and not put the png in some shared package?
<mhr3> heelp
<mhr3> i lost printscreen
<mhr3> it doesn't take screenshot anymore
<mhr3> oh wait... now it did
<mhr3> nevermind :)
<Laney> wait, mine doesn't work either
<Laney> help ME!
<xnox_> Laney: the code is slightly different, a logical place to put pngs into base-files, but i don't think a vala or compiler dependency is wanted there.
<Laney> ubuntu-artwork or something
<xnox_> seb128: re:vala dependency it depends on all gtk stack anyway, thus vala is just small icing on the cake. Doing it in python would have increased dependencies more...
<Laney> I just looked at the FFe for the new lock screen
<Laney> they want the logo there too
<xnox_> Laney: maybe when we go high-dpi and switch to svgs, i'll put it into ubuntu-artwork.
<Laney> so that'll be three copies?
<xnox_> Laney: lock screen -> is that ubiquity-greeter package or something else?
<Laney> similar
<Laney> replicating the UI rather than reusing it
<Laney> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/166229067/Screenshot%20from%202014-02-13%2023:40:36.png
<xnox_> Laney: no, svgs will just go into e.g. ubuntu-artwork and the rest just depend on it....
<Laney> but right now everybody just copies the code?
<seb128> xnox_, yeah, fair enough
<xnox_> Laney: they should just be launching stand-alone unity-greeter in that mode for the lock-screen, instead of redoing it.
<Laney> you can assume that was thought of
<xnox_> aka --test-mode, but --lock-mode
<xnox_> =)
<xnox_> ok.
<xnox_> Laney: the logo from unity-greeter, can be fetched from unity-greeter.... just load up /usr/share/unity-greeter/logo.png...
<Laney> right
<Laney> that's not the best dependency though
<Laney> so at least I'd have a -data package or something
 * xnox_ ponders if one new package metadata is bigger than the two pngs combined....
<xnox_> Laney: i don't mind how it's packaged, as long as i see up-to-date digits where-ever i look =)
<Laney> zI commented
<Laney> I think the project is decent, just want to be careful to avoid duplication if we can
<Laney> :-)
<didrocks> Laney: btw answered: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1282590/comments/3
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1282590 in Ubuntu "[FFe] standing freeze exception in trusty for Ubuntu Touch-specific packages" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<didrocks> the schema one seems a bug to me and the desktop version shouldn't use the touch source
<Laney> nope
<Laney> they're shared between touch and desktop
<didrocks> the source is named -touch though :p
<Laney> we just renamed the binary packages to have no -touch in them, the old ones are transitional packages now
<Laney> source rename will happen at some point
<didrocks> ah
<didrocks> anyway, I guess adding a new key to a schema will be a feature coming from another package
<Laney> indeed
<Laney> aha
<xnox_> Laney: yeah, avoiding duplication would be good with these logos.... alas i have other near-miss FeatureFreeze things to attend to =)
<Laney> (unity-settings-daemon:31101): media-keys-plugin-WARNING **: Failed to save a screenshot: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMetho
<Laney> d: No such interface 'org.gnome.Shell.Screenshot' on object at path /org/gnome/Shell/Screenshot
<seb128> Laney, weird, keys are working fine under unity here
<seb128> oh, it's for screenshots
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> looking
<seb128> Laney, g-s-d's fix_screenshots_on_unity.patch is missing
<seb128> or not
<seb128> hum
<seb128> oh
<seb128>         if (!manager->priv->have_legacy_keygrabber)
<seb128>                 gsd_screenshot_take (type);
<seb128> Laney, we need to drop the if/else in do_screenshot_action()
<seb128> just always use the else case
<seb128> since the first one is g-s specific
<seb128> Laney, if you come with a fix/mp, I'm happy to review/approve ;-)
<Laney> building it to check
<Laney> I wonder if there are other similar paths
<seb128> looking through the have_legacy_keygrabber mentions I think not
<Laney> yeah, that fix works
<Laney> I don't know why it started working for mhr3 though
<xnox_> seb128: libaccount-plugin-1.0-dev used to be available on ppc64el from src:gnome-control-center-signon, now that has a hard-build-dep on qtdeclarative5-dev and thus libaccount-plugin-1.0-dev is not build =(
<xnox_> seb128: but libaccount-plugin-1.0-dev doesn't appear to be qtdeclarative thing...
<seb128> xnox_, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center-signon/0.1.7~+14.04.20131126.2-0ubuntu1
<seb128> no it didn't
<seb128> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/157678738/gnome-control-center-signon_0.1.7~%2B14.04.20131126.2-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<xnox_> seb128: hm. something i'm looking at is lieying to me.
<seb128> +Architecture: i386 amd64 armhf arm64
<xnox_> seb128: sorry, ignore me then.
<mitya57> How is nautilus started in Unity nowadays? I would expect the session to require nautilus-classic, but that's not the case.
<seb128> mitya57, /etc/xdg/autostart/nautilus-autostart.desktop
<seb128> Laney, I just approved your mp, feel free to put a landing ask for it
<seb128> mitya57, /etc/xdg/autostart/nautilus-autostart.desktop
<Laney> sure, do you have anything else?
<mitya57> seb128: thanks
<seb128> Laney, no, I'm working on u-c-c atm, I'm probably going to have a look to backport some g-s-d fixes but I doubt it's going to be today
<Laney> okay
 * mitya57 wonders why that doesn't work in bug 1224217 then
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1224217 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "50_ubuntu_sessions.patch causes gnome-flashback sessions not to load" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1224217
<mitya57> darkxst: ^ Any thoughts?
<mitya57> seb128: whom can I ask about https://code.launchpad.net/~mitya57/indicator-applet/ftbfs-allow-deprecations/+merge/206999 ? Maybe you can mark it as approved?
<didrocks> seb128: ok, so the icon I have in my unmaximized window is the one I'm getting when setting adwaita by default
<didrocks> I need to run strace again I guess
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, just strace and grep for png
<seb128> mitya57: I just approved it
<mitya57-mobile> seb128: thanks!
 * mitya57-mobile is trying to make all flashback stuff less broken
<didrocks> seb128: so, nothing in ~
<didrocks> the only icons opens that are similar (but hard to say if they are the same) are the dash ones
<seb128> didrocks, it's puzzling, you say it doesn't happen to other users/guest?
<didrocks> btw, some designers have the same
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> and same for them, only in their session
<seb128> compiz user config?
<didrocks> I tried to remove those
<didrocks> without any result
<seb128> k, I guess it needs debugging from Trevinho_ then
<seb128> seems like everybody is getting some sleep after ff rush though
<seb128> which seems fair enough ;-)
<didrocks> yeah, I'm at loss right now, really don't understand…
<didrocks> tried to change the theme
<seb128> the wm theme?
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> got a warning that a close.png wasn't found
<didrocks> so I guess it falls back to a default
<didrocks> but I don't see which/where it does find it…
<didrocks> and why it fetched it for unmaximized app
 * didrocks is happy at least, to not be lonely in that case
<seb128> where do you get that warning?
<seb128> is close.png listed in your strace?
<didrocks> ok, not a svg either
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> the one in unity theme
<didrocks> (which is shown when apps are maximized for me)
<didrocks> the warning is in stderr
<seb128> is the warning a gtk one?
<didrocks> no, for instance, it's:
<didrocks> WARN  2014-02-21 13:31:38 unity.decoration.style DecorationStyle.cpp:373 No Window button file for 'Adwaita/unity/close.png'
<didrocks> when I load the Adwaita theme
<didrocks> (and so, it falls back to that icon, even for maximized)
<didrocks> seb128: http://people.canonical.com/~didrocks/tmp/capure_buttons.png
<didrocks> (btw, already saw some bugs with lim)
<seb128> I don't have those warnings
<seb128> (like?)
<didrocks> I don't have those by default
<seb128> (seems to work mostly fine for me)
<didrocks> only if I use the Adwaita theme
<didrocks> like click on a menu
<didrocks> then use the keyboard
<didrocks> to navigate (left/right)
<didrocks> it's jumping to the gobal menu
<seb128> wfm
<didrocks> thunderbird?
<didrocks> doesn't work in chromium for me as well
<seb128> works there
<didrocks> hum, maybe there is more magic and I need to restart the session
<didrocks> well, I'm at loss with those icons (and I have no env variable that's in the code path)
<didrocks> let's see once Trevinho_ is around
<seb128> yeah
<hikiko|lunch>  /nick hikiko
<mdeslaur> seb128: whoops, I now have two network indicators
<seb128> mdeslaur, uninstall indicator-network?
<mdeslaur> seb128: ubuntu-system-settings depends on indicator-network (>= 0.5.0+13.10.20130918)
<seb128> mdeslaur, well, why do you have ubuntu-system-settings installed?
<seb128> that's the phone's settings
<mdeslaur> seb128: I have no idea, something pulled it in :)
<mdeslaur> one sec, let me see
<seb128> do you have unity8 installed?
<mdeslaur> seb128: yes
<Laney> there was a brief sad when that got pulled in
<ogra_> yeah, see the ML ...
<Laney>  [ubuntu/trusty] webkitgtk 2.3.90-1ubuntu1 (Accepted)
<Laney> WOOOOOOOOO
<seb128> there was one day this week where u-c-c was outdated and the phone stack would be pulled in as an alternative
<seb128> ogra_, what ml?
<ogra_> seb128, desktop ?
<ogra_> "call for testing unity-control-center ..."
<seb128> right, that's different
<seb128> that doesn't pull unity8 on your desktop installs
<ogra_> no, the guy had unity8 installed which pulled in powerd and libhybris
<ogra_> (kai mast)
<mdeslaur> seb128: so I can uninstall all the unity8* packages?
<seb128> yes
<mdeslaur> seb128: ok, besides indicator-network, ubuntu-system-settings, unity8*, ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, account-plugin-ubuntuone and unity-scope-click, anything else come to mind as being unneeded?
<seb128> no, but autoremove should help there
<mdeslaur> oh, right, autoremove
<mdeslaur> thanks seb128
<seb128> yw!
<desrt> seb128, Laney: happy day-after
<desrt> glad you both survived :)
<seb128> desrt, hey, happy friday! thanks -;)
<desrt> seb128: hm.  i see your nose got damaged in the battle yesterday
<Laney> hey desrt
<seb128> lol, indeed :p
<Laney> guten freitag
<ogra_> ++
<desrt> ogra_: hope everything went nicely for you too :)
<seb128> desrt, btw, I've been watching some curling on TV, it's actually somewhat fun to watch ;-)
<desrt> YES
<Laney> oh yes
<desrt> curling is the shit... seriously
 * Laney is timing lunch right today
<ogra_> desrt, my nemesis is still up ... MWC only starts on monday ;)
<seb128> Laney, let's see if the rain manage to get you again!
<desrt> 'MWC freeze'
<Laney> seb128: it's a lunch of staying in and watching team gb :P
<ogra_> well, touch has a standing exception :)
<seb128> Laney, +1 for that ;-)
<Laney> although all curlers seem to be scottish
<Laney> also: http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/winter-olympics/26257895
<desrt> Laney: i guess all scottish curlers are probably scottish?
<Laney> i assume that to be the case
<ogra_> https://imgflip.com/gif/724jp
<desrt> hahahah.  david attenborough narrates.  that's so perfect.
<desrt> curling is just like a nature flick
<desrt> relaxing and majestic... until all hell breaks loose
<seb128> Laney, yeah, the french commentators keep saying "the scottish team" following by "sorry, they are members of the scotisch team usually, but they play for gb during the olympics" ;-)
<Laney> haha
<Laney> we have the "national ice centre" here, maybe I could try it there
<desrt> i think it might be a bit the same with curling everywhere
<desrt> typically the team is one particular club from the country that has beaten all of the other clubs in the country
<desrt> so they're usually all from the same city, in fact
<desrt> i was following the scotties during the sprint -- that's the canadian women's.... each province had a team (plus a team for yukon+NWT) plus the winners from last year playing as "team canada" (who were from ontario)
<desrt> ontario won, of course :)
<seb128> hehe
<desrt> (hmm.. "scotties"... maybe this scottish theory has something to it....)
<seb128> "scottish theory"?
<desrt> 08:11 < Laney> although all curlers seem to be scottish
<seb128> oh
<seb128> the stones are coming from Scotland at least
<ogra_> mick jagger would disagree
<seb128> Sweetsha1k, hunspell-fr synced btw, you need to MIR it next I think
<xnox_> XklConfigItem now returns a list, instead of a bytearray in the name properly.
<xnox_> (property)
<denisw> sorry for interrupting, but *thanks* for the integrated Unity menubars!
<denisw> these make the app menus of several gnome apps feel 99% less awkward, and work much better with multi-window apps like gimp and empathy
<larsu_> denisw: thank Trevinho_ :)
<denisw> Trevinho_, thanks! love your work :)
<denisw> larsu_, and yours too, of course ;) will there be more apps converted from app menus to classic menus, or are these changes not allowed anymore after feature freeze?
<Trevinho_> denisw: yw ;)
<Trevinho_> I hope it will be still posssible till UI freeze
<desrt> Laney: uh oh....
<seb128> xnox_, is http://cgit.freedesktop.org/libxklavier/commit/?id=115a22dfff5ea59cdcf8a5a7f8e15ffd71164c1c your issue?
<Trevinho> larsu_: about that, is there something planned for nautilus? :)
<seb128> Trevinho, larsu is working on it
<xnox_> seb128: yes, that's nice. i want that in trusty.
<xnox_> seb128: let me test-build it and check that it helps.
<denisw> i guess nautilus is pretty difficult, having looked at the code a few days ago
<larsu_> denisw: I'll try to get an exception
<seb128> xnox_, k, let me know (and blame pitti for the g-i changes ;-)
<denisw> larsu_, cool :) any way to help on this?
<denisw> (the coding, i mean)
<seb128> oh, a larsu_
<seb128> larsu_,  good morning ;-)
<seb128> larsu_, happy friday!
<larsu_> hey :)
<larsu_> you too!
<larsu_> denisw: thanks! I'm afraid not, it's just some tedious gtkaction -> gaction porting. I'd be happy about tester, though :)
<seb128> Trevinho, bregma: do you plan to do a landing today to enable hidpi?
<desrt> (3nd end) Canada 2, GB 1
<larsu> seb128: I still don't have a clue how I couldend up with the wrong u-c-c branch. I'm rebasing my patches right now.
<larsu> desrt: morning :)
<desrt> morning :)
<seb128> desrt, trolling Laney? ;-)
<bregma> seb128, working on it
<desrt> seb128: laney's TV is trolling him :)
<xnox_> seb128: i wonder if grouper tablets are good to test unity7 desktop, based on old images =)
<denisw> larsu, ping me when you need one ;) i'm going to hang around here as regularly as i can in the future
<seb128> larsu, yeah, that's a mystery to me as well...
<larsu> denisw: awesome
<larsu> seb128: bzr sucks!
<seb128> lol
 * larsu hides
<seb128> oh, it's friday
<seb128> :p
<desrt> (larsu says) git 1, bzr 0
<larsu> I would have said this on any other day as well :P
<larsu> desrt: what is this, 2010?
<larsu> the count is quite different now
<Trevinho> seb128: no idea, I've not checked the work on it yet :)
<larsu> (with negative points for bzr)
<seb128> Trevinho, I'm pretty disappointed that the landing from yesterday didn't actually enable the feature, you guys need a ffe now
<seb128> bregma, ^ btw, need a ffe now
<Trevinho> seb128: really? The feature is there, it's only missing the config...
<larsu> it was in the news, so it has to get an exception now!
<larsu> neat plan btw ;)
<seb128> Trevinho, no, the feature is not there
<seb128> Trevinho, if it's not active it's not tested, so it's not there
<larsu> is it on by default?
<seb128> no
<seb128> it's not possible to enable either
<larsu> hm
<seb128> it needs code patch to be enabled
<larsu> weird
<seb128> larsu, you can go to the display capplet and try to move the slider and see how nothings happens :p
<Trevinho> seb128: I've to check but I think the code landed is actually possible to enable it
<Trevinho> seb128: by setting the UI factor
<seb128> Trevinho, no, that's what the u-c-c panel does
<Trevinho> at least that was the last branch I sent
<seb128> that has no effect
<seb128> Trevinho, hikiko said it was disabled on purposed because some bits are still buggy
<hikiko> Trevinho, https://code.launchpad.net/~hikiko/unity/unity.ui-scale-factor/+merge/207610 here's my branch
<hikiko> when I merged my code to lim
<Trevinho> hikiko: ok
<hikiko> the decorations had some artifacts and delayed to update sometimes
<Trevinho> seb128: btw per se the feature is usable, it only needs to connect to proper options, I wouldn't call this a feature.. but ok, if we need a FFe...
<seb128> Trevinho, well, there is no obvious way to test the feature so I would say it got 0 testing
<seb128> Trevinho, the purpose of the freeze is to make sure we don't enable new codepaths/start testing things late
<seb128> Trevinho, but let's not argue about it, it's just slightly disappointing the option didn't get actually connected to the setting in the landing from yesterday, I landing the control center expecting unity would use it
<xnox_> seb128: yeah, i want that patch. should i upload with or without version change in configure.ac? i was thinking without.
<seb128> Trevinho, now we get bug reports than the slider doesn't work
<xnox_> one can test if the method exists easy enough.
<xnox_> (in any language)
<desrt> Laney: looking bad...
<xnox_> seb128: or let me work it out in ubiquity.
<Trevinho> seb128: I understand that
<seb128> xnox_, you might just want to take their new tarball/update? there is like 5 commits on http://cgit.freedesktop.org/libxklavier/
<xnox_> seb128: yeah, i'll do that.
<xnox_> seb128: and it will make ubiquity code simple.
<seb128> good
<seb128> xnox_, what are you hacking in ubiquity?
<xnox_> seb128: bug #1282640
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1282640 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Trusty) "ubiquity crashed with AttributeError in item_str(): 'list' object has no attribute 'find'" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1282640
<seb128> oh, so bug fix, not new feature
<xnox_> seb128: the field in question changed from a bytearray to a string, so i have options to reassemble a bytearray from the list and continue use old hacks to extract a name str.
<xnox_> seb128: or update the library and get the name with like .get_name() which will return a proper string to me straight off the bat.
<xnox_> at the moment ubiquity does not launch.
<desrt> (4th end) Canada 5, GB 1
<xnox_> desrt: yeah, pathetic..... first cleared our own stones out of the house, then didn't quite clear all the canadian stones....
<xnox_> desrt: are you canadian?
<desrt> yup
<desrt> i should note that i have no particular sense of attachment to this specific team...
<xnox_> i clearly should get back into curling.... these lads are crap =)
<xnox_> i love british commentry "I'm not sure what else could possibly go wrong."
<Trevinho> seb128: however setting org.gnome.desktop.interface scaling-factor mostly work for now (except text)
<seb128> it doesn't impact on unity though
<Laney> desrt: the pain!
<desrt> Laney: sorry dude
<desrt> seems your guys are having an off day :/
<Laney> the commentators are trying to be positive
<Laney> kinda funny
 * desrt was hoping for a more interesting game
<desrt> well... here's something to be positive about
<desrt> if you did manage to pull through, it would be amazingly awesome
<desrt> one for the books, to be sure
<desrt> maybe that's the plan all along?
<seb128> desrt, nice one on the women's hockey btw, coming back from 2-0 in 3 minutes and winning in overtime
<desrt> seb128: ya.. that's another one for the books, indeed :)
<seb128> ;-)
<xnox_> desrt: why win easy, when one can win it HARD?!
<xnox_> =)
<Laney> HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARD
 * xnox_ sings: we can go hard or we can go home....
<desrt> if it gives you guys any consolation, this will be a hollow victor for me :p
<desrt> (8th end) Canada 8, GB 3
<Laney> hand shake time
 * desrt shakes Laney's hand
<desrt> sorry about that :/
<Laney> well played
<xnox_> =(
<desrt> i think your guys just had an off day, unfortunately
<desrt> silver is nothing to scoff at, though
<xnox_> well if your 4th is not making the shots.... there is not much else that can help.
<Laney> i quite want to try it now
<desrt> Laney: well, then we've all won :)
<desrt> curling is a lot of fun
<Laney> haha
<Laney> the nearest place on trycurling.com is in wales, 79 miles away
<xnox_> i played curling in canada it was a lot of fun.
 * jpds wonders if Laney's part of http://newsthump.com/2014/02/21/british-curling-hooligans-decimate-sochi/
<Laney> haha
<jpds> http://newsthump.com/2014/02/20/britain-to-petition-winter-olympics-for-inclusion-of-longest-pavement-skid/
<seb128> Laney, do you have some time to review (or just ack changes for me? ;-)
<Laney> seb128: yeah shortly, do 'request review' so i get emailed
<seb128> Laney, ok; 2 u-c-c reviews sent your way, attached to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-control-center/+bug/1283115
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1283115 in unity-control-center (Ubuntu) "[ffe] backport of some 3.8 improvements and bugfixes" [High,Confirmed]
<Laney> ty
<seb128> thank *you* for reviewing ;-)
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> how do I get the osk layout to go to chinese?
<seb128> Laney, you go to the settings language panel and select chinese?
<seb128> I didn't try but you should be able to change from there
<Laney> yeah, it's still in english
<Laney> even after rebooting
<Laney> was going to look at that chinese search bug, but i probably wouldn't be able to figure out how to type the right things anyway
<seb128> Laney, btw about that logo bug, the login screen and c-c don't use the same logo, the c-c one has the orange circle with the lable bellow it, the greeter has one line
<Laney> yeah
<seb128> so we can't share 1 image
<Laney> but the code is almost the same, it can be made to generate both
<seb128> we would generate the bunch of images in ubuntu-artwork though
<seb128> could*
<Laney> that's the plan
<seb128> good, I like that ;-)
<seb128> Laney, chinese osk, I wonder if there is a plugin for the osk to install that is not on the default image?
<Laney> no idea
<Laney> it's offered as an option
<Laney> the button in the bottom left is chinese
<seb128> right, same here
<seb128> I guess ask bfiller&co
<seb128> 吃
<seb128> well, works on the desktop
<seb128> that seems rather a toolkit/osk issue if it doesn't work, we use a standard widget
<Laney> works to search?
<Laney> true, I could try that on my desktop
<seb128> Laney, works to input chinese through pinyin
<seb128> the report says "It doesn't able to input Chinese"
<seb128> it might be what you said, the osk doesn't input chinese
<Laney> ah
<Laney> nice, I thought it was a searching bug
<Laney> HAH, U-S-S WINS AGAIN
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> Good morning
<Laney> nobody is here today
<Laney> bah!
<Laney> hey pitti
<seb128> pitti, good morning! how is California?
<pitti> seb128: haven't really seen much of it since Sunday, been stuck in the hotel and working long hours all week :)
<pitti> hey Laney, how are you?
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> when do you fly back?
<Laney> pitti: I'm alright, had a cough but it's on the way out now
<Laney> also a beer festival tomorrow: http://nwaf.org.uk/ :-)
<pitti> seb128: tonight, will be back home tomorrow night
<Laney> seb128: hmm, I can switch to azerty
<seb128> k, no hangout around in SF on saturday then
<Laney> blaming osk for now, will ask the reporter what he means though
<seb128> Laney, that feels good right ;-)
<seb128> yeah, I would blame the osk/ask for details as well
<Laney> it was a bit buggy though
<seb128> ok, I've been sticking to the computer all week with the ff madness, today I can actual go do some exercice
<Laney> like it said '2' and wouldn't let me deselect english
<seb128> :-(
<Laney> then I quit u-s-s and restarted it
<Laney> and it said 'français' there
<Laney> s/f/F/
<seb128> those a coming from gsettings I think?
<seb128> but feel free to register a bug if you can easily reproduce
<seb128> ok, I'm out for an hour for some exercice
<Laney> ya
<Laney> ok, have fun
<seb128> then going to land u-c-c (if I got the reviews/ffes by then ;-) and do a nautilus upload
<seb128> then calling it a week
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> pitti: cool on the new adt arches
<seb128> indeed, nice work there
<Laney> did you see anything like https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/trusty-adt-glib2.0-ppc64/1/console ?
<seb128> ok, bbiab
<pitti> Laney: will take a bit to sort out the fallout, but surprisingly most of the faillures are not really arch specific
<pitti> but missing dependencies or insufficient isolation from a container
<Laney> /var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/preinst: /lib/powerpc64le-linux-gnu/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.17' not found (required by /var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/preinst)
<pitti> Laney: argh, did you see that in a recent log?
<Laney> there are only two logs there
<Laney> but it's in both of them
<pitti> Laney: I thought I fixed all the containers yesterday, but that broken glibc version keeps coming back on wolfe-04
<pitti> I killed the lXC cache, the containers, rebuilt them from scratch
<Laney> they're not 'recent'
<pitti> Laney: oh, -ppc64
<pitti> Laney: yes, they are old
<Laney> ack
<jibel> pitti, it is an old build, you fixed it afterwards
<pitti> Laney: the current ones are -ppc64el, I sent an RT yesterday to remove all the -ppc64 logs
<Laney> okay
<Laney> it's the one I got an email about ;-)
<Sweetsha1k> seb128: thx, will take care of that.
<xnox_> doping control!
<xnox_>  -ECHAN
<Laney> seems appropriate
<xclaesse> hey, that option to have menu in the window decorator is awesome. Nice job :)
<mpt> didrocks, you can now turn off bug tracking for https://launchpad.net/light-themes
<didrocks> mpt: done
<mpt> Thanks!
<didrocks> yw
<mpt> didrocks, and the same with https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-artwork
<mpt> Hey mvo!
<didrocks> mpt: (was in meeting) done
<mdeslaur> Trevinho: so if I maximize a window, and then unmaximize it, menus stay in the title bar...is there a bug filed for that?
<Trevinho> mdeslaur: I can't reproduce, but I think no
<Trevinho> mdeslaur: as for that positioning fix I 've a fix, although I've to improve that
<desrt> darkxst: hey... hitting some gdm issues.  know anything about that?
<mdeslaur> Trevinho: so what do I file the bug against...compiz?
<mdeslaur> Trevinho: or unity?
<Trevinho> no, unity
<Trevinho> all is unity now
<Trevinho> mdeslaur: what apps?
<mdeslaur> all of them...firefox, gnome-terminal for sure
<Trevinho> mdeslaur: however, having the output of
<Trevinho> gdbus call -e -d com.canonical.Unity -o /com/canonical/Unity/Debug --method com.canonical.Autopilot.Introspection.GetState "/Unity/PanelController/UnityPanel/MenuView/"
<Trevinho> can help
<Trevinho> (when restored)
<mdeslaur> Trevinho: the menus go away as soon as another window gets focus
<mdeslaur> Trevinho: filed bug 1283156
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1283156 in unity (Ubuntu) "menus switch to window title when window is unmaximized" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1283156
<mdeslaur> Trevinho: this new feature is awesome BTW, congrats on landing it ;)
<Trevinho> mdeslaur: thanks ;)
<Trevinho> mdeslaur: have you able to get that debug output?
<mdeslaur> Trevinho: Error: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: No such interface 'com.canonical.Autopilot.Introspection' on object at path /com/canonical/Unity/Debug
<Trevinho> mdeslaur: mh ah.
<Trevinho> wait
<Trevinho> mdeslaur: install ...
<Trevinho> mdeslaur: libxpathselect1.4
<Trevinho> mdeslaur: restart unity.. and it should be there
<mdeslaur> Trevinho: is there an easy way to restart unity without interrupting what I'm currently working on?
<mdeslaur> Trevinho: actually, nm, I'll just restart my session, one sec
<Trevinho> mdeslaur: oh, yeah
<Trevinho> mdeslaur: nohup compiz --replace &
<mdeslaur> ah, cool, thanks
<seb128> Laney, I'm back, saw your comment about the history not working for you
<mdeslaur> Trevinho: ok, pasted output to bug
<seb128> Laney, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=692253 has some debugging hints
<ubot2> Gnome bug 692253 in User Accounts "user-accounts: empty login history window" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<Trevinho> mdeslaur: indeed... That's an issue that I fixed, but it seems it got reverted by a merge :/
<mdeslaur> Trevinho: whoops :(
<Trevinho> mdeslaur: thanks for point it out
<mdeslaur> np! :)
<Laney> seb128: does it work for you?
<Trevinho> mdeslaur: feel free to remove that lib you installed if you want
<Trevinho> mdeslaur: ah, that log was when the window was restored, right?
<mdeslaur> Trevinho: yes, when the window was unmaximized and the problem was active
<seb128> Laney, now that you mention it, in a buggy way, http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/users.png
<seb128> Laney, e.g it's missing records for sure ... I'm going to debug it
<seb128> Laney, I guess that landing can wait monday anyway
<Laney> yeah, no rush
<Laney> you can land the bluetooth one if you want
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> & the artwork thing
<seb128> I'm going to land ... that
<seb128> ;-)
<Laney> cool
<seb128> thanks for the review&testing&pointing that commit for the warnings
<Laney> $vcs blame for the win
<seb128> I cleaned all the other warnings I was getting but I wanted to go for exercice and pushed what I got
<desrt> for all of its failings, i love that bzr has 'bzr praise'
<desrt> that's seriously clever
<Laney> haha
<Laney> they're both aliases to 'annotate'
<desrt> it's just so polite!
<desrt> bzr -- the kind person's vcs
<seb128> bzr - vcs for ubuntu being
<desrt> :)
<desrt> my code is what it is because of what all the other people's code is
<Laney> needs moar naked people
<desrt> (a statement which is very true, by the way -- and is really the essence of the ubuntu spirit, if you think about it)
<desrt> i might hate on x11 or whatever, but if it didn't existed, then the code that i wrote is kinda pointless
<Laney> that is a good note to begin a weekend on
<Laney> au revoir desktop pals
<desrt> Laney: go check out a curling rink :)
<Laney> beer festival & parents visiting
<desrt> that works too :)
<desrt> have a good one!
<Laney> & climbing of course
<Laney> you too!
<seb128> Laney, have a nice w.e!
<desrt> darkxst: i take it back... dist-upgrade and gdm seems to be happy again.
<Laney> (actually I just bought game dev tycoon, so I'll be 'here', just in a different position :P)
<seb128> xnox_, want to update https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/unity-control-center/versioned-logo/+merge/207574 to change the string?
<Laney> feel free to stack one on that and self approve imo
<desrt> classic -- apport pops up a dialog "System problem detected" just as i press 'Y' on 'apt-get remove apport'
<desrt> yup apport -- you have indeed detected a problem... FOR YOURSELF
<xnox_> seb128: it looks ugly with LTS
<Laney> "Just what do you think you're doing, Ryan?"
<desrt> Laney: ;)
<Laney> apport 9000
<desrt> we could use a 'developer mode'
<desrt> like "i know stuff is crashing -- and it's my fault...." mode
<seb128> xnox_, well, it's the name of the distro :p
<seb128> xnox_, or the version rather
<seb128> desrt, there is a checkbox "don't bug me again about that software" no?
<desrt> this was "system problem" and it had no such checkbox
<desrt> just cancel|report
<desrt> seems that ubuntu on the touch laptops is not perfect...
<desrt> lots of errors on startup and lots of non-working features (screen brightness, etc)
<didrocks> Trevinho: seems popey also has (some other) close window button theme issue
<didrocks> Trevinho: and as I talked with seb128 earlier, some designers as well
<popey> i do
<didrocks> Trevinho: so, there is really a bug ;)
<seb128> desrt, the Xorg.0.log is spammed with input xorg backtraces for me
<popey> Trevinho: http://i.imgur.com/XNAV67E.jpg
<xnox_> seb128: ok, all fixed.
<Laney> seems mlankhorst needs one of these laptops ;-)
<seb128> xnox_, thanks
<seb128> yeah
<desrt> seb128: i don't seem to have that problem, at least
<desrt> seb128: gnome is running nicely -- nicer than fedora, even
<seb128> desrt, what binaries have an apport?
<desrt> seb128: i don't know -- apport is already gone :)
<Laney> if you press report then it should give you the normal dialog
<seb128> desrt, I don't see any user visible issue, I just happened to open the xorg log the other day and noticed all the errors
<seb128> desrt, ls /var/crash
<mlankhorst> o.O
<Laney> that means that it wants your password
<desrt> seb128: xserver-xorg-video-intel :)
<seb128> k
<desrt> and ya... lots of them
<mlankhorst> oh btw I already have a preliminary lts backport
<seb128> lot of xorg?
<desrt> no.
 * didrocks waves good evening and good week-end
<seb128> desrt, can you pastebin the list?
<desrt> but i don't understand how i get reports about xserver-xorg-video-intel
<desrt> didrocks: goodnight
<Laney> bye didrocks!
<seb128> why?
<didrocks> thanks, you too desrt, Laney!
<desrt> seb128: it's only the one thing: over and over the intel driver
<seb128> ah, k
<seb128> so it's what I was saying :p
<desrt> seb128: because it's not a binary -- just a module for another binary
<desrt> ie: the x server
<mlankhorst> well, almost
<seb128> apport knows where to reassign
<seb128> depending on what hits the error
<Trevinho> popey: also before LIM? THat's weird anyway :o
 * Trevinho wonders where these textures come from
<Trevinho> or, could be a compiz setting... in loading textures?
<Trevinho> check your ccsm settings for opengl plugin
<popey> texture filter = good
<Trevinho> mh, no i cheked here and seems not to affect it
<Trevinho> mh
<Trevinho> I'll check that later, fill a bug please... need to go... I'm laaaaaaaaaate :O
<popey> kk
<popey> against unity?
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1283171
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1283171 in unity (Ubuntu) "Visual corruption on window buttons" [Undecided,New]
<cyphermox> desrt: hey
<cyphermox> desrt: is there a way an application could make it impossible for a GDBusProxy to cache its properties if it has some?
<desrt> cyphermox: no.  that wouldn't be part of the spec.
<desrt> cyphermox: and it would also be a violation of the (C-facing) interface of GDBusProxty
<darkxst> mitya57, nautilus-classic.desktop is not an autostart file
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-02-23
<desrt> hmm.. something is seriously wrong with empathy in gnomebuntu :/
<larsu> desrt: how so?
<desrt> it goes online with salut and jabber just fine...
<desrt> and then after it signs in it tells me that it needs to install accounts-plugin-jabber and accounts-plugin-salut
<desrt> i say cancel twice
<desrt> then it pops up a dialog of "this is what i will now install" which contains pretty much unity....
<desrt> i say "cancel"
<larsu> is this the u-o-a/g-o-a problem again?
<desrt> then it disconnects me from jabber and deletes all of my accounts
<larsu> haha
<Laney> the empathy / online accounts situation is bad
<Laney> Not sure anyone in the team uses it... we should start doing that
<Laney> darkxst: hey, have you noticed that ubuntu gnome image builds are failing with some weird error in sa-compile's postinst?
<Laney> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/trusty/ubuntu-gnome/latest/livecd-amd64.out
<larsu> Laney: what's the problem? It doesn't use u-o-a?
<Laney> not sure, i have quite weak knowledge of that stack really
<larsu> me too, I'm just trying to find out how I could help test it
<Laney> it certainly is supposed to use uoa
<larsu> right
<darkxst> Laney, hadnt seen that, seems that is wants the kernel headers?
<asac`> should we be concenred that desktop health-check tests are failing?
<asac`> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/desktop/i386/20140221/6748/health-check/
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-02-16
<pitti> Good morning
<larsu> morning pitti! Wie geht's?
<pitti> larsu: prima, danke! und Dir?
<larsu> auch. Nur müde
<pitti> larsu: war zur Abwechslung mal ein Wochenende zuhause, sehr entspannt
<larsu> ha schön!
<pitti> larsu: nicht jeder Hacker steht um 7 auf...
<larsu> pitti: stimmt, aber manche anscheinend schon ;)
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<mlankhorst> morning
<seb128> hey mlankhorst
<mlankhorst> what's up?
<seb128> it's monday!
<mlankhorst> indeed it is!
<seb128> xnox, pitti, hey, what's the status of https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/system-service/python3/+merge/192805 , seems like it was mostly approved and the review comment got addressed since? should that land? (and what about https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/system-service/pac-support/+merge/243904 then?)
<pitti> bonjour seb128, hey mlankhorst
<seb128> pitti, hey, wie gehts? had a good w.e?
<pitti> seb128: yeah, at home for a change -- very relaxing! :-) and your's? enjoyed valentine's day?
<pitti> seb128: py3 merge> ah, I didn't see the followup comment
<seb128> pitti, indeed I did! we had a nice w.e, went to saw a choir on friday, to the theatre on saturday and relaxed/enjoyed the sunny weather yesterday
<seb128> to see*
<Noskcaj> thanks for the sponsoring seb128
<seb128> Noskcaj, hey, yw!
<Noskcaj> Is there any reason we don't have yelp 3.14 yet? Did it break something?
<happyaron> can someone sponsor this? https://code.launchpad.net/~nobuto/ubuntu/vivid/unzip/fallback-encoding/+merge/249644
<happyaron> or should I subscribe sponsors team?
<seb128> happyaron, it's already in the sponsoring queue
<seb128> happyaron, I'm unsure about the change, why isn't that done upstream and/or in Debian?
<happyaron> seb128: upstream want's universe solution instead of locale hack, for Debian I'd like to wait until freeze is over
<seb128> why?
<happyaron> for which?
<seb128> things can be forwarded to the BTS/discussed during the freeze
<seb128> Debian
<happyaron> yes, but not done yet
<seb128> right, it should ;-)
<seb128> comment on the mp saying we at least need a bug report explaining the issue
<seb128> so we have references on why we carry the change
<happyaron> ok
<willcooke> o/
<Laney> morning!
<happyaron> seb128: bug 1422290
<ubot5> bug 1422290 in unzip (Ubuntu) "Default charsets handling for Windows archives in CJKV+th locale" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1422290
<happyaron> morning, :)
<seb128> happyaron, thanks
<seb128> hey willcooke, Laney, how is u.k this morning?
<Laney> very wet
<seb128> of course ;-)
<Laney> seb128: good weekend?
<seb128> excellent, thanks!
<willcooke> :)
<seb128> went to see a choir and to the theatre, enjoyed a sunny sunday as well
<seb128> Laney, what about you? good w.e?
<Laney> yep, had friends over for dinner on saturday & went climbing / played games yesterday
<Laney> relaxing!
<seb128> nice
<seb128> Laney, pitti, can one of you sponsor http://paste.ubuntu.com/10253033/ for me?
<seb128> I never receive an update on the Debian rt to replace my key, I wonder if they did it without getting back to me or if that's still waiting?
<pitti> seb128: can do, yes
<seb128> pitti, danke
<Laney> ah, faster than me
<pitti> seb128: hm, when I got my key replaced I did get a notification
<Laney> I'm being killed by fstrim atm
<pitti> seb128: ah, svn head has another change, I'll merge
<seb128> ups
<seb128> pitti, sorry about that
<pitti> no worries
<seb128> pitti, my most recent email on the rt to change key was gunnar asking if you could send again your email but inlined, did you do that?
<seb128> inline-signed rather
<pitti> yes, I thought I did
<seb128> hum, k
<pitti> seb128: I take the liberty to drop the wrong commas from the manpage
<seb128> pitti, wfm :-)
<pitti> seb128: given Debian's freeze, is that something you want to see in unstable now, i. e. do you want to send an unblock request?
<pitti> seb128: or sohuld I upload it to exp, or only an svn snapshot to vivid?
<seb128> pitti, no need to be in unstable no, it's just in the ubuntu sponsoring queue and I wanted to get it out of it
<seb128> so exp sync or I can upload to vivid if you want
<seb128> then we can sync on the next debian upload
<pitti> seb128: I'd upload it as 0.7.6-2svn1
<pitti> seb128: svn commit running for 2 mins now (alioth is clogged..)
<seb128> pitti, feel free, or let me know if you want me to do that
<pitti> seb128: I'll do it, after svn commit ever finishes..
<seb128> pitti, danke, I nudged on the debian rt to know if I need to do anything for the key replacement still
<Laney> pitti: let me know if/when you have time to debug suspend - I've tried pm-suspend 20 times or so without failure now so seems this method is working properly
<pitti> Laney: ah, interesting; do you have anything in /var/cache/pm-utils?
<pitti> like a last_known_working.quirkdb
<Laney> pitti: nothing there, empty directory
<Laney> I have a pm-suspend.log if that's interesting to you?
<pitti> Laney: possibly; but I suppose one needs to enable debugging for it to actually say which quirks it does
<Laney> is PM_DEBUG=true pm-suspend enough?
<pitti> Laney: could be (I don't remember any more, sorry)
<Laney> nod, let's see
<pitti> /usr/share/doc/pm-utils/README.debugging:  PM_DEBUG="true" to have the script log each action as it performs it.
<pitti> sounds good :)
<Laney> one second
<pitti> Laney: so you just did "sudo pm-suspend" 20 times?
<pitti> Laney: i. e. without all the indicator/desktop integration/screen lock/etc. overhead?
<Laney> pitti: indeed; I think those call suspend via logind now?
<Laney> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10253345/ <- don't see any quirks there
<pitti> Laney: right; could you do the same loop with just "echo mem | sudo tee /sys/power/state"?
<Laney> ack
<Laney> is this poking the kernel to suspend directly?
<pitti> Laney: yes
<pitti> Laney: that's essentially what pm-utils and logind do
<pitti> but without the desktop overhead
<pitti> Laney: I'm interested in whether any of the other pm-utils hooks make a difference here, as it's not the quirks
<Laney> pitti: ok, 20 times it worked
<pitti> seb128: libnotify uploaded
<seb128> pitti, danke!
<flexiondotorg_> Morning
<flexiondotorg_> I noticed that gsettings is misbehaving, to some extent in 15.04.
<flexiondotorg_> This is confirmed by the MATE maintainers in Fedora rawhide also.
<flexiondotorg_> rawhide is glib2 2.43.4 and vivid is glib2 2.43.3
<flexiondotorg_> Editing some gsettings key/value pairs in dconf-editor doesn't make the change immediately. Requires a log in/out for changes to be active.
<flexiondotorg_> In MATE, some control center applets don't make a change until a log in/out. Such as Appearance and Sound themes, where changes are not applied directly.
<seb128> flexiondotorg_, thanks, that's likely buggy code impacted by a glib change
<flexiondotorg_> seb128, One sec...
<seb128> flexiondotorg_, https://git.gnome.org/browse/glib/commit/?id=8ff5668a458344da22d30491e3ce726d861b3619
<flexiondotorg_> seb128, I thought this commit looked "interesting" - https://git.gnome.org/browse/glib/commit/?id=8ff5668a458344da22d30491e3ce726d861b3619
<seb128> indeed
<flexiondotorg_> 😁
<flexiondotorg_> Yes. I was reading the commit log last night.
<seb128> flexiondotorg_, typically your fix looks like https://git.gnome.org/browse/nautilus/commit/?id=c84f4e0039353e3846afda132a53d96fcadc0715
<seb128> you need to connect first and then read the value
<seb128> some code does it the other way around
<flexiondotorg_> seb128, So, this is not a regression is glib2?
<seb128> no
<flexiondotorg_> seb128, This is a change to enforce the intended use?
<seb128> it unfortunately making code that seemed to work stop working though
<flexiondotorg_> seb128, Thanks. Useful feedback.
<seb128> but the code was wrong before, it just happened to work
<seb128> yw
<flexiondotorg_> I'll progress this upstream.
<flexiondotorg_> MATE upstream that is.
<seb128> the goal was not to enforce the intended use just for the sake of doing that
<seb128> but rather to fix a performance issue, explained in the glib commit you pointed
<seb128> the side effect is that it does less work than before and make incorrect code stop working
<seb128> pitti, debian rt guys said you didn't send the inline-signed email, fwded you their reply
<seb128> in fact replying and Ccing you if you prefer?
<seb128> so maybe you can resend it, in case it got lost?
<pitti> seb128: ack
<pitti> seb128: sent again (gosh, complicated!)
<seb128> pitti, danke!
<marga> xnox, your latest gnome-keyring upload is giving me pain again.
<marga> xnox, do I need to change the upstart override that I had created before? (/etc/xdg/gnome-keyring.override containing manual)
<xnox> marga: go on.
<xnox> marga: yes.
<marga> xnox,  how do I stop gnome-keyring from getting the ssh sock?
<xnox> marga: instructions in the bug report. To kill gnome-keyring ssh agent, you can - GUI Open Startup Applications untick gnome-keyring-ssh
<marga> heh, I want this globally, GUI is not a good solution...
<xnox> marga: or use any of the xdg paths to override gnome-keyring-ssh (like in 12.04 and before)
<xnox> which are in /etc
<xnox> marga: or the name of the ovveride is now gnome-keyring-ssh.override
<xnox> (upstart jobs')
<marga> Ah
<marga> So, instead of /etc/xdg/upstart/gnome-keyring.override containing manual, it should be /etc/xdg/upstart/gnome-keyring-ssh.override containing manual?
<xnox> marga: you probably want to override gnome-keyring-gpg agent as well. Then one can use GPG subkeys on e.g. yubikey u2f neo ;-)
<xnox> marga: yes.
<marga> I only care about ssh
<marga> Ok, thanks.
<xnox> marga: instead of upstartish override, the desktopish override is supported as well now. `find /usr/share -name gnome-keyring-ssh.desktop`, cp that to /etc/xdg/autostart/gnome-keyring-ssh.desktop, echo X-GNOME-Autostart-enabled=false >> /etc/xdg/autostart/gnome-keyring-ssh.desktop .....
<xnox> marga: that would be very forward looking, e.g. if we switch to systemd for user sessions in 16.04 the xdg/autostart override method will persist.
<marga> ok
<marga> I'll look into that then, thanks
<marga> In the past, we used to actually remove that file from /etc/xdg/autostart
<xnox> marga: that's the "system-wide" way to disable xdg-autostart files (and is the same action that startup applications thing does, but on user-level, into ~/.config/autostart)
<xnox> marga: good point.
<xnox> marga: in the upstart job, i didn't check for presence of the /etc/xdg/autostart/gnome-keyring-ssh.desktop, but rather for the "X-GNOME-Autostart-enabled=false" inside it.
<marga> Right, I understand but it's a bit cumbersome that this keeps changing...
<xnox> marga: another sru, but now to be compatible with good old ways to kill gnome-keyring-ssh?
<marga> Anyway, I'll fix it, it's not such a big deal.
<xnox> such that removal of /etc/xdg/autostart/gnome-keyring-ssh.desktop works once again ?! =)))))
<xnox> marga: if only you would have told me that months ago =)
<marga> heh :)
<marga> You think it will work like that for systemd?
<marga> Instead of removing files from /etc/xdg/autostart, we will modify them to say Autostart-enabled=false?
<marga> (I have no idea how systemd works :)
<xnox> yes. X-GNOME-Autostart-enabled=false is the best one - it will work for systemd, upstart, gnome-desktop, and all the other alternatives (e.g. forked mints, cinnamons, etc)
<marga> ok, thanks again.
<xnox> marga: systemd --user is not that capable at the moment, the plan will be similar to how systemd support init.d scripts. There will be a binary that will parse .desktop files in autostart paths, and generate systemd units to run.
<xnox> there is code on github to do that already, which was part of demos that my current manager did back in the moblin/meego days
<Laney> pitti: suspended 20 times using the logind dbus call...
<Laney> ...maybe it's fixed
<pitti> Laney: hm, my gut feeling is rather that the bits around it (screen saver, etc.) change this
<pitti> Laney: unless it was fixed in the kernel itself; I kinda hoped it would turn up with the mem > /sys/power/state test
<larsu> pitti: still not seeing any entries in the journal unless I'm root (or in the systemd-journal group). Is there a bug tracking tha issue?
<larsu> *that
<Laney> last thing is to try with an actual lid close
<pitti> larsu: debian bug 771980
<ubot5> Debian bug 771980 in systemd "systemd: /run/log/journal is not readable by the adm group" [Minor,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/771980
<larsu> pitti: thanks1
<pitti> larsu: it's fixed in upstream master (i. e. 219), but as that probably won't get released this week, I'll add a little hack to it (easier than backporting the large patches for generic ACL support in tmpfiles)
<larsu> pitti: it's not urgent. I just wanted to know the status. I'm fine with adding myself to systemd-journal for now
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> now I'm in some differently borked state where lid suspend doesn't suspend at all (screen stays on)
<Laney> ...and after I say that, it works again /o\
<pitti> some inhibitor? (systemd-inhibit)
<Laney> Just looks like normal stuff
<Laney> maybe there's a timeout or so preventing you suspending again too fast
<Laney> or one of these inhibitors does that
<Laney> anyway I've lid closed 15 times now without error
<davmor2> Laney: that or it just hates you ;)
<Laney> of course the system knows I'm trying to reproduce a bug and I'm not putting the laptop in my bag for a few hours, so it would work. :)
<Laney> davmor2: I feel like a QA engineer atm ;-)
<davmor2> Laney: Welcome to our world of machines hating you :)
<mitya57> #endmeeting
 * Laney peers at mitya57 
<Laney> are we still meeting?
<mitya57> I just thought that having "Desktop Weekly Meeting 2015-02-10 | Current topic: endmeeting" in topic is not sane
<Laney> haha
<Laney> willcooke: care to #endmeeting ?
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v
<meetingology> Meeting ended Mon Feb 16 12:20:17 2015 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2015/ubuntu-desktop.2015-02-10-15.32.moin.txt
<willcooke> oops
<larsu> Laney: we decided not to take gtk 3.16, right? Can you please downgrade the one in the destkop ppa?
<Laney> larsu: I deleted it from there
 * larsu is confused
<larsu> Laney: thanks anyway
<Laney> you'll have to manually downgrade though, apt won't do that for you
<larsu> I thought I did... but got 3.16 again in the last upgrade
 * larsu could have checked...
<Laney> apt-cache policy libgtk-3-0 ?
<larsu> ya, that shows 3.16
<Laney> it should show you where it comes from
<Laney> in the "Version table:"
<larsu> right, /var/lib/dpkg/status
<larsu> so ...  local?
<Laney> so apt doesn't know about any sources which have it any more ...
<Laney> try to downgrade it and see if Candidate: is still 3.15 after that
<larsu> ugh, wants to uninstall all the things
<larsu> I guess in addition to -dbg, -dev, -common, -bin I also need to downgrade gail?
<Laney> ya you probably have to add libgtk-3-bin libgtk-3-common (at least) too
<larsu> still not enough
<Laney> add the name of one of the packages it wants to remove (possibly repeatedly) and you'll get to the problem after a few iterations
<larsu> all of them?
<larsu> it's ~80 packages
<Laney> (that, or use aptitude and say 'no' until it gives you just the downgrades)
<Laney> just one should be enough
<larsu> Laney: ah thanks (was missing gir)
<larsu> neat trick
<Laney> it's "please keep this installed"
<Laney> then apt says "umm, I can't, because of this"
<larsu> right
<larsu> makes sense
<seb128> hum, new qt landed
<seb128> Laney, you still plan to restore a working storage? I didn't look at what Mirv uploaded yet but I think it's incomplete
<Laney> bleh
<Laney> I think he was going to turn off the page
<Laney> let me look, might be best to copy in the function or some of it for now :/
<flexiondotorg_> seb128, Regarding https://git.gnome.org/browse/glib/commit/?id=8ff5668a458344da22d30491e3ce726d861b3619
<flexiondotorg_> I see alot of python2 applications using Gio.Settings that are going to be affected.
<larsu> flexiondotorg_: and all of them have a bug that is very easy to fix
<flexiondotorg_> larsu, I would say they all have a regression that is fixable.
<flexiondotorg_> An easy fix, man hundreds of times, is not so easy though.
<flexiondotorg_> *many
<larsu> hundreds of times?
<larsu> can you point me too all of those apps?
<flexiondotorg_> No, not all. I haven't review everything available. I'm just trying to access the scope of the issue.
<larsu> how can you know that it's 100s of apps then?
<larsu> and like I said, those apps have a legitimate bug which is now surfacing because of the gsettings change
<flexiondotorg_> Because of cultural practices.
<larsu> cultural practices?
<flexiondotorg_> larsu, I am not disagreeing. I understand that previously stuff worked even though it was incorrectly implemented.
<Mirv> Laney: the page is off now in the archive version, but with your wip branch integrated so that the storage line is there with the free space shown
<Mirv> I've fake-synced to trunk so that train continues to work, but I've not pushed the actual changes (= your work-in-progress branch with my fixes, added with commenting out the three lines so that storage.qml is not loaded)
<flexiondotorg_> larsu, dconf-editor is affected for example.
<larsu> flexiondotorg_: how so? dconf-editor.vala never listens to change signals and nothing else uses the GSettings API
<flexiondotorg_> larsu, Right, understood. So if I am tweaking settings with dconf-editor it is the application that is at fault if those changes are not reflected directly?
<larsu> flexiondotorg_: yes. The application needs to connect to the change signal before reading the first value
<flexiondotorg_> larsu, Yes, understood.
<desrt> bonan lundon, ubuntanoj
<mitya57> desrt: labas pirmadienis
 * desrt ne parolas litovan lingvon
<desrt> sed, saluton!
<pitti> desrt: Hej, kiel vi fartas ?
<desrt> pitti: bone.  preskaÅ­ sane, denove :)  kaj vi?
<pitti> desrt: very well, thanks! survived the flu?
<desrt> yup... lingering annoying dry cough, though
<desrt> and never really had 'the flu' proper, i think
<desrt> it's also starting to get warmer again... up to -18°
<willcooke> desrt, anyone ->  Can someone provide me with the minimum working metacity config.
<willcooke> What are the absolute min. packages I have to install to get it to work
<willcooke> On the phone it's just giving me a grey screen and no applications are visible
<willcooke> mlankhorst has been playing as well, and we think we're missing a couple of packages
<desrt> willcooke: you'd probably want something like gnome-panel in there...
<desrt> if you're looking for minimalism, maybe xfce is a better bet?
<desrt> at least it's theoretically maintained
<seb128> Laney, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1422404
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1422404 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "The selection dialog uses GtkHeaderBar under unity" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> just as a fyi
<Laney> hehe
<Laney> do you want to learn how to fix those? ;-)
<seb128> no, thanks ;-)
<seb128> well, I know how to fix those
<seb128> can have a look to this one tomorrow if you want
<Laney> nah
<Laney> I already submitted a bug upstream, just need to add another case to it
<seb128> k
<Laney> I found another one
<Laney> right click a directory -> properties -> permissions -> change permissions...
<Laney> BAH!
<seb128> oh, yeah, indeed
<Laney> I didn't grep for GTK_DIALOG_USE_HEADER_BAR when doing the patching before
<Laney> that's one other way to make them
<Laney> gtk_dialog_new_with_buttons
<ochosi> by the way, we discovered a teeny-weeny problem with the no-headerbar patch in evince under xubuntu (patch attached): https://launchpad.net/bugs/1422354
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1422354 in evince (Ubuntu) "Show traditional titlebar when maximized with no GtkHeaderBar present" [Undecided,New]
<larsu> ochosi: just remove the call altogether
<larsu> default is to not hide the titlebar when maximized
<larsu> and please submit upstream
<ochosi> larsu: ok, will do!
<ochosi> oh, you have push-rights to evince upstream..? :)
<larsu> yes, but one of the maintainers will have to give the ok
<ochosi> sure
<ochosi> was just (positively) surprised is all
<larsu> ochosi: gnome commit rights are all-or-nothing
<larsu> and then people behave by not stepping on other maintainer's toes
<larsu> (mostly)
 * Laney coughs
<larsu> Laney: that paren was for me :)
<Laney> :D
<mitya57> Guys look what I have: http://people.ubuntu.com/~mitya57/csd-window-buttons.png
<mitya57> (that is thanks to recent gtk commit that added separate css classes for each decoration button)
<larsu> mitya57: you'ee welcome
<larsu> mitya57: thanks for making this btw
<Laney> nice!
 * larsu will gladly review patches to ubuntu-themes
<Laney> does it just use the same icons as ssd buttons?
<Laney> can we get that commit into gtk-3-14? ;-)
<larsu> Laney: it just sets some classes. Backport should be trivial
<Laney> indeed
<larsu> I hesitate to put it upstream though
<mitya57> Laney: yes, I can upload gtk with that cherry-picked right now
<Laney> already is no?
<Laney> mitya57: I mean upstream
<Laney> at least first
<larsu> Laney: upstream 314
<Laney> how come?
<ochosi> larsu: upstreamed: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=744601
<ubot5> Gnome bug 744601 in general "Titlebar is hidden when window is maximized" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<mitya57> It uses the same icons, I had to make a symlink assets-csd -> ../metacity-1/
<mitya57> Now I need to figure out how to remove the space between icons
<larsu> ochosi: cool thanks! Ping me if this doesn't get an answer in a couple of days
<larsu> Laney: was the "how come?" for me?
<Laney> yep
<ochosi> larsu: okeydokey, will do! and thanks for pointing me upstream, it's good practice and i guess i should do that more often...
<larsu> Laney: because adding style classes is kind of like adding API, and I generally dislike doing that on stable series
<larsu> ochosi: indeed ;)
<larsu> Laney: would it help us that much to have it upstream? It's just one more _git patch, right?
 * larsu can ask to get it into 3.14 if Laney really wants it
<Laney> It's okay, if that's the policy then you're right
<Laney> I just like to avoid one more patch if possible :)
<larsu> in fairness, gtk has been really bad about that in the past
<larsu> I'm trying to make it better though
<larsu> Laney: understandable
<Noskcaj> Laney, Are you going to upload evolution 3.12.10 before FF?
<seb128> Noskcaj, that update is a simple stable one, feature freeze has nothing to do with those
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> seb128, Do we want libgweather 3.15.90? Adds one symbol and updates the docs and translations
<seb128> Noskcaj, no idea, I personnal don't want it, but feel free to update/find a sponsor if you think it's worth it
<Noskcaj> I'd like to get the fixed docs included, so i'll put in in the sponsor queue
<Noskcaj> Are there any 3.15 components we want?
<Noskcaj> e.g. gitg 3.15.1 is needed to get a lib update so kde's kate works properly
<willcooke> hey robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> willcooke, hello
<willcooke> how goes Tuesday?
<robert_ancell> It's fulfilling all my Tuesday expectations at the moment.
<willcooke> :D
<willcooke> http://s2.quickmeme.com/img/4c/4c75cbec1123992e21f971d451fbc67bd8ca94891a41db540b9e205efdc4d6d0.jpg
<willcooke> I don't need no stinking Window Manager!
<willcooke> I'll make my own out of xdotool and bash script
<willcooke> \o/
<willcooke> Full screen Xmir apps
<willcooke> hrm.  Staged -> WIndowed = seg fault.
<willcooke> Not so clever after all
<willcooke> right enough for today I think
<willcooke> g/night
<robert_ancell> If I had a dollar for every time I've heard that - " I don't need no stinking Window Manager! I'll make my own..."
<cyphermox> hehe
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, does /usr/lib/at-spi2-core/at-spi-bus-launcher expect gnome-settings-daemon / unity-settings-daemon to exist / be ready?
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: I don't know.
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-02-17
<_com_> hi
<_com_> i need support with the following problem: i've have no hdmi- ouput anymore.
<_com_> tanks.
<TheMuso> _com_: For starters, have you asked in #ubuntu? Secondly, you need to give us some more informatino. What form of HDMI is no longer working? Is it audio, video, or both?
<_com_> themuso: yes, i've asked in #ubuntu, but no one has answered.  there is no video and audio.
<_com_> the kernel is: 3.16.0-30-generic. i'm using gnome 14.10.
<_com_> themuso: the problem appears since yesterday. but i don't know what happens. i've tried different cable and monitor.
<TheMuso> _com_: Ok, did you install any updates recently? What GPU are you using, and do you have any proprietary video drivers installed? Do you get any splash screen or console messages?
<_com_> themuso: no, i didn't install any updates. the gpu is an Intel Ivybridge Mobile. i don't use any proprietary video drivers. i don't get any splash screens or console messages.
<TheMuso> Ok. Do you get any BIOS/boot activity on the screen?
<_com_> themuso: no. i don't get any BIOS/boot activity on the hdmi connected screen.
<_com_> themuso: i'm using ubuntu 14.10.
<_com_> themuso: can you help me?
<TheMuso> _com_: Do you have any other monitors you can test with, and is that the only monitor you are using with your machine?
<_com_> themuso: i've tried the same monitor with another machine (also ubuntu 14.10, kernel: 3.16.0-30) and it works.
<TheMuso> _com_: Well if you don't get any boot/BIOS screens, then it sounds like a hardware problem, unless of course the video card has multiple outputs, and boot screens/BIOS are being displayed via another port.
<_com__> themuso: how can i proof it? is it a hardware problem or a driver problem?
<TheMuso> _com__: If your machine has other video outputs, try connecting them to a monitor and see if you get anything from the BIOS or Ubuntu bootup.
<_com__> themuso: with a vga cable it works. but with hmdi it doesn't work.
<_com__> themuso: maybe is the hdmi output broken or could it be a driver probelm? thanks a lot!
<_com__> themuso: i will try it  and will look in the bios settings.
<_com_> themuso: thank you very much. i don't know what happens. after i did plug the vga cable in, i reboot the system and open the bios settings, and after all i plug in the hdmi cable and the bootscreen appears.
<TheMuso> _com_: Good to hear.
<_com_> themuso: thank you & bye,bye & have nice night.
<TheMuso> _com_: You're welcome.
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<larsu> good morning!
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey didrocks larsu
<didrocks> re guys :)
<excalibr> Guys what is the password for login on ubuntu next iso?
<seb128> excalibr, shouldn't have one
<seb128> empty password rather
<seb128> where does it ask for you?
<excalibr> at the login screen
<excalibr> Ive tried id/pass ubuntu/ubuntu, ubuntu/<empty>, <empty>/<empty>
<excalibr> none works
<excalibr> this is the newest iso build. just grabbed it few hours ago
<seb128> should be "ubuntu-desktop-next" and empty
<seb128> but lightdm shouldn't show
<seb128> where do you try it?
<excalibr> ohh..that did it :)
<seb128> if you get the greeter it's likely because unity8/mir fails to start and you are bounced back there
<mlankhorst> morning
<mlankhorst> so why does the unity8 login greeter on desktop use Xorg instead of something relying on mir? :P
<seb128> mlankhorst, there is no unity8 login greeter?
<mlankhorst> perhaps, but unity7 in Xorg-mir is a login greeter :P
<mlankhorst> so that could be used at least
<willcooke> morning al ready
<willcooke> already
<mlankhorst> indeed!
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> Media scanner has been busy recently.  Last few days I've found it spinning at 100% CPU
<willcooke> in 300% in today's case
<willcooke> s/in/or
<didrocks> hey willcooke, mlankhorst
<seb128> mlankhorst, not sure what you suggest? we intend to use an unity8 greeter the day we have one, our current one is the unity7 one though
<mlankhorst> seb128: was curious if you could use the unity7 greeter with Xorg-mir :P
<seb128> I guess we could
<seb128> what would it bring us?
<mlankhorst> unity-session-compositor doing what it should? :P
<mlankhorst> and allowing me to replace /usr/bin/Xorg with Xmir for testing
<seb128> mlankhorst, I don't see an issue with that, maybe email the desktop list to describe the suggested change so we get feedback on it?
<willcooke> +1
<willcooke> The installer guys were interested in switching to Mir, but maybe Xmir would make a suitable stepping stone?
<willcooke> Actually, I don't know that they even use X
<Laney> yo
<willcooke> what up Laney
<seb128> hey Laney
<seb128> willcooke, the installer guys? do we still have some of those?
<seb128> willcooke, also for what installer? mir currently doesn't work on VMs for example, that's not good for the installer (same for the greeter)
<seb128> also does it work with all video drivers, included nvidia, etc?
 * willcooke shuts up
<seb128> I think that was an issue when we previously talked about using the system compositor by default
<willcooke> It's a good job there is someone sane around here
<seb128> lol
<seb128> willcooke, don't shut up, those are interesting questions :-)
<seb128> we just need to figure out the answers
<willcooke> ha!
<seb128> didrocks, do you remember what was the issue with enabling the system compositor by default? that was the support on some drivers right? do you know if that's still an issue?
<didrocks> seb128: some driver support indeed, so the idea was to fallback and having a white list of driver known to work
<didrocks> seb128: that's still an issue AFAIK, only intel (and maybe nouveau?) works on Mir
<didrocks> so, if someone installs nvidia (blob) driver, we need to have a good story here
<seb128> mlankhorst, ^ is that still true?
<Laney> Noskcaj / darkxst: what's the grilo status?
<darkxst> Laney, split is ready for sponsoring
<darkxst> https://code.launchpad.net/~noskcaj/ubuntu/vivid/grilo-plugins/split
<Laney> is it agreed?
<mlankhorst> intel, radeon, and nouveau work?
<seb128> mlankhorst, what happens is somebody install i.e nvidia binary drivers?
<darkxst> Laney, was discussed with berto and seb128  in #debian IRC
<Laney> 'yes'?
<darkxst> and yes agreed
<Laney> ok
<seb128> i.e->e.g
<mlankhorst> seb128: yo uwon't have unity8 anyway..
<mlankhorst> in that case
<mlankhorst> so my guess is 'unity-session-compositor will fail to start'
<seb128> mlankhorst, ok, so that's out of question to do on the default image
<seb128> we can probably do it on -next thouh
<seb128> though
<mlankhorst> yeah default image is u7 anyway, but for u8 image it might make sense
<seb128> well, having xmir/system compositor tested around u7 would make sense
<seb128> or could at least
<seb128> what is needed to change -next to use the system compositor?
<mlankhorst> I guess changes to lightdm mostly
<seb128> configuration changes?
<seb128> seems like something to discuss with robert_ancell
<seb128> just email the desktop list and let's have the discussion there :-)
<Laney> darkxst: are you going to sponsor it? (just noticed it's in gnome)
<Laney> (the set)
<darkxst> Laney, oh didnt realise that, ok will do
<Laney> great!
<darkxst> Laney, and I already reviewed it so uploading now
<Laney> darkxst: doesn't seem to be an upgrade path
<darkxst> Laney, since there are only 2 rdeps no much point of transitional package
<darkxst> and pretty sure noskcaj also made updates for those 2 existing packages)
<Laney> ok
<darkxst> Laney, though not to sure we he put them
<darkxst> were
<Laney> just changing the dep right?
<Laney> i'm sure we can handle that
<darkxst> Laney, yes, and doing it now for gnome-music and gnome-online-miners, you can handle it for totem ;)
<seb128> Laney, do you have an updated vivid? can you try to build u-s-s?
<Laney> seb128: ya, ok, from where?
<seb128> Laney, lp:u-s-s
<Laney> did Mirv merge his changes there?
<seb128> yes
<jpds> So, something's been bugging me for the last few weeks but I can't figure out what's wrong - does anyone know what I need to do to get that little envolope in the indicators?
<seb128> but somewhat it fails to build for me locally
<seb128> jpds, run a software that uses that indicator (e.g empathy, pidgin, evolution, tb)
<jpds> seb128: I'm always running thunderbird.
<seb128> jpds, and the indicator is not showing? is it installed? (dpkg -l | grep indicator-messages)
<jpds> seb128: Yes, and yes.
<jpds> Hence my confusion.
<Laney> seb128: indeed it fails
<jpds> Looks like the extension for thunderbird is installed too.
<seb128> Mirv, ^ how can that be the case? how did you build u-s-s?
<seb128> jpds, it's not showing at all?
<Laney> there's a diff to the archive
<Laney> vs. bzr
<jpds> seb128: Yep, never seen it.
<seb128> Laney, how/why
<jpds> seb128: Since my reinstall.
<Laney> guess it wasn't committed
<seb128> jpds, does it show if you run empathy?
<seb128> Mirv, ^
<Laney> it's basically the contents of my branch
<jpds> seb128: Hmm, don't have it installed.
<seb128> 1310 commit has
<seb128> "  Fake-sync from archives 0.3+15.04.20150213-0ubuntu2. Does not include the work-in-progress branch.
<seb128> "
<seb128> that seems buggy
<seb128> jpds, $ gsettings get com.canonical.indicator.messages applications
<jpds> seb128: Nothing in there.
<seb128> jpds, that's your issue
<seb128> not sure why tb doesn't add itself though
<Mirv> seb128: Laney: not committed as commented on the bug as it was a combination of laney's wip branch, my branch (enough to make it compile) and commenting out Storage.qml. I did a fakesync from archives and waited to know what kind of approach you want to have.
<seb128> Mirv, trunk should be what is in the distro, especially that currently trunk doesn't build due to your incomplete commit :-/
<seb128> Mirv, can you please fix the build issue in there? I'm hacking on bluetooth changes and I need trunk to keep building
<Mirv> seb128: ok, as you wish. I gave the possibility of finishing the wip bramch properly, but I'll sync the trunk now then instead of fakesync.
<Laney> In a minute I'll do a MP to bring back the storage panel with the copy of the function or similar
<Laney> then we can work on a proper replacement over time
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<seb128> Mirv, yeah, ideally we wouldn't have merge half work, but having things still building is better so it doesn't block other fixes to land or people to work
<seb128> Mirv, nice work on landing qt5.4 btw :-)
<Mirv> seb128: Laney: trunk uptodate
<Mirv> seb128: thanks :)
<seb128> darkxst, you just uploaded gnome-music, have you seen that there is an update for it in the sponsoring queue? you might want to upload that one?
<seb128> Mirv, btw, partial updates were a fail, e.g if you used update-manager to do a normal update, it would update part of the qt stack and let things not working on qt version mismatches
<seb128> like settings would run until I dist-upgraded
<darkxst> seb128, oh, didnt see that, will do
<seb128> darkxst, thanks
<didrocks> hum, notify-osd volume doesn't take into account the above 100% patch from larsu as the indicator
<didrocks> it was before IIRC
<didrocks> (like 100% is now less than the maximum volume you can set)
<didrocks> anyone else seeing this?
<Frugals> i havent read the TOS so im just gona STFU
<Frugals> before they put me on some english prison
<seb128> didrocks, not sure to understand what you mean, do you have the option enabled or not?
<didrocks> seb128: I have the option enabled, the indicator is working as expected
<didrocks> however, I'm using the media keys for volume up/down
<didrocks> the notify-osd bar is at 100% way before I reach the "new" 100%
<seb128> hum, unsure what handles those notifications, is that u-s-d?
<seb128> that didn't change much in vivid :-/
<seb128> didrocks, did you change the option during the session?
<didrocks> seb128: I didn't change or update it
<seb128> I wonder if that's another instance of being bitten by the gsettings get/subscribe to change bug
<seb128> guess not then
<didrocks> seb128: just noticed it today, not sure since when it started, but it didn't do that in the past, right?
<seb128> no it didn't
<didrocks> do you see it as well?
<seb128> yeah, it's weird
<seb128> it's like they were updating a second time
<seb128> I can see one value and the bar changing
<seb128> it's easier to see if you press several times, it can see the not regular changes
<seb128> it seems to step forth and back
<didrocks> exactly
<seb128> I'm going to have a look
<didrocks> the slider in the gtk app doesn't show the step back and force
<seb128> or did you want to do that?
<Frugals> didrocks: are you a cook?
<didrocks> I can have a look, but later this week
<seb128> k
<didrocks> Frugals: ?
<seb128> let's see if I beat you to it ;-)
<didrocks> deal! :)
<Frugals> do you cook meth?
<Frugals> your nick saying you did rocks
<willcooke> seb128, is guest U8 session on your U8 machine working?
<willcooke> I just get a blank screen
<willcooke> with a pointer
 * willcooke upgrades
<ChrisTownsend> willcooke: AFAIK, guest sessions have never worked on the U8 desktop: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8-desktop-session/+bug/1307618
<seb128> willcooke, let me upgrade as well, it's working but there was the qt5.4 transition yesterday
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1307618 in unity8-desktop-session (Ubuntu) "Unity 8 Desktop Preview does not work in the guest session" [Medium,Confirmed]
<seb128> oh, guest
<willcooke> ChrisTownsend, seb128 - oki - thanks!
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: You had me worried there for a bit:)
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, is the issue due to apparmor or...?
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Permissions on the Mir socket I believe.
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Or that is the first issue to overcome.
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, but is the apparmor profile what blocks the access or...?
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Hmm, not sure.  I should probably investigate.
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, I'm going to have a look
<larsu> didrocks: uh? Works for me...
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: For some reason, I thought it was a known issue by some other team, but it's been a while.
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Ok, cool, thanks!
<didrocks> larsu: hum, maybe something racy? seb128 and I seem to see it
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, could be, I'm just not aware of it
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Right
<seb128> didrocks, larsu, it's indicator sound overwriting the value with a buggy one, stop it and things work
<larsu> seb128, didrocks: I'll have a look. I guess the recent i-sound changes mess things up again
<seb128> larsu, didrocks, I'm pondering reverting the recent indicator-sound changes
<seb128> it makes it display notification when it shouldn't like
<didrocks> seb128: confirmed
<seb128> like any time the source changes
<didrocks> seb128: works well once stopped and prevented to restart
<seb128> which includes when starting the greeter
<seb128> or plugin an headset
<seb128> didrocks, you can just use "stop" with upstart to prevent restart :-)
<didrocks> seb128: who uses upstart? :p
<seb128> indicator-soundù!
<didrocks> seb128: I need to get used to upstart in session one day :)
<Laney> sbuild y u hang
<larsu> didrocks, seb128: I can reproduce now. Apparently I didn't have the right version installed (or didn't log out in long enough)
<seb128> larsu, don't bother anyway, bt works first I would say, let's ted look at that bug since he's the one who introduced it
<larsu> seb128: ok, fair enough
<didrocks> seb128: hop, bug #1422745
<ubot5> bug 1422745 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "wrong notification progress reported if volume >100% enabled in pulseaudio" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1422745
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> yw :)
<seb128> tedg, hey, can you look at ^, seems a recent indicator-sound regression
<larsu> hm, I also get a notification now when I toggle the "allow > 100%" checkbox
<seb128> tedg, it overwrites the u-s-d notifications with buggy ones, which makes the bubbles have a visual glitch and being wrong
<larsu> and also when changing the volume from system settings
<larsu> this is all kinds of wrong...
<seb128> larsu, yeah, that's part of the "notifications keep being displayed on any random revent"
<seb128> tedg, why did we need to do that again?
<larsu> seb128: ah, right
 * seb128 feels like we should just revert the recent changes
<larsu> tedg: I took a lot of care a couple of months ago to make sure notifications only happen when needed
<didrocks> the over-spammification of notifications is indeed a user regression IMHO
<seb128> bah, polkit refuses my user password on my test machine, wth?
<seb128> same password works for login and in the greeter
<tedg> larsu, The problem was the notifications got added into the volume control object when the streams code was added last minute.
<tedg> So, then pulling them out of the volume control object has made things funky, as basically they weren't working there.
<tedg> But, we should drop g-s-d sending notifications.
<seb128> tedg, patches are welcome :-)
<larsu> tedg: didn't I pull this out of the control object once? Why is it in there again?
<seb128> tedg, also please make indicator-sound send non buggy ones
<tedg> Fixing indicator-sound first :-)
<tedg> larsu, it got readded with the streams code which is… needs reworking.
<larsu> tedg: ugh :(
<larsu> tedg: unity-settings-daemon only sends a notification in the media keys plugin - which it should
<larsu> basically the idea should be this: send a notification not when the sound changes, but when the user does an action
<tedg> larsu, Eh, no, I don't think so. As we really should start routing media keys the same in U7 and U8.
<larsu> which is only in two places: (1) the media keys plugin and (2) the scroll-event over the indicator
<tedg> larsu, So I think it should start using the actions we're using in U8.
<larsu> tedg: sure, if you port the whole media keys thing to indicator-sound, we can drop the u-s-d plugin
<larsu> I would very much welcome that
<tedg> larsu, Well in the U8 world the media keys get caught by the compositor (U8) and then get forwarded to i-sound. So we'd still want usd to catch the keypresses, just pass them the same.
<larsu> tedg: even better. We should also drop i-sound then ;)
<Laney> bah
<Laney> BAH I SAY
<Laney> why can't we keep x-build-deps installable :(
<seb128> because we don't have tests for those which block things that regress
<Laney> haha
<Laney> yes!
<willcooke> alllllllllrighty
<willcooke> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2015-02-17
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Feb 17 15:30:42 2015 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2015-02-17 | Current topic:
<qengho> ding ding!
<willcooke> Roll call:  didrocks the operator, attente_, desrt, dgadomski, laney, larsu, mlankhorst, qengho, seb128, Sweet5hark,
<seb128> _o/
<desrt> hihi
<willcooke> A sure way to get yourself at the top of the list didrocks
<Sweet5hark> heya, reporting in
<didrocks> -o/
<dgadomski> o/
<larsu> |o
<desrt> didrocks: something weird is growing out of your right ear
<didrocks> desrt: well, knees being broken, neck as well, now it's the ear! :)
<didrocks> I guess I'm out of warranty
<willcooke> FJKong_, happyaron, tkamppeter are our this week
<willcooke> Before we start, Laney asked for a quick Q&A re Xmir, which we will do at the end of the round up.  Xmir is broken at the moment though.  It's complicated
<willcooke> so let's kick off in the order of the roll call to make my life easier:
<willcooke> #topic didrocks
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2015-02-17 | Current topic: didrocks
<didrocks> Short week (4 days)
<didrocks> Ubuntu Make:
<didrocks> - released 0.5 adding Idea Ultimate support, Android NDK, Dartlang and Firefox developer edition (work from last week): http://blog.didrocks.fr/post/Ubuntu-Make-0.5-adds-four-new-platforms
<didrocks> - merged a new contributor work adding support for ruby, pycharm educational issue, pycharm professional edition, webstorm, phpstorm (and misc small fixes) + zsh support!
<didrocks> - spent quite some time to add/fix medium and large tests for the above and rebase on master + some small functionalities issues. Also some pep8 and small tests enhancements.
<didrocks> -> release planned tomorrow, *plenty* of time before feature freeze! (a whole day ;))
<didrocks> Systemd:
<didrocks> - some display-manager generator fixes for debian.
<didrocks> - uploaded plymouth changes for fsckd and as the fsckd changes couldn't be in systemd 219, Martin distro-patched those fsckd changes and is now in ubuntu! Small usptream comments on it, addressed.
<didrocks> Misc:
<didrocks> - half patch piloting day, will do the other half tomorrow
<didrocks> - fctix MIR rerereviewed and… approved!
<didrocks> .
<willcooke> thanks didrocks
<didrocks> yw
<willcooke> The latest Make release was well received, and thanks for all your work on systemd too (and everything else of course)
<willcooke> #topic attente_
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2015-02-17 | Current topic: attente_
<attente_> hi
<attente_> need reviewers for i-k, u-s-d, u-c-c:
<attente_> https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/indicator-keyboard/fcitx-transition/+merge/229737
<attente_> https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/unity-settings-daemon/fcitx-transition/+merge/230289
<attente_> https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/unity-control-center/fcitx-transition/+merge/249523
<attente_> tried porting fcitx-qimpanel to Qt 5, needs a lot of work
<willcooke> attente_, thanks. Any news/updates on Gtk Mir?  Just askin'
<attente_> willcooke: not much. tried getting ibus working under the demo shell, but it's heavily x dependent
<willcooke> attente_, sure.  Oki!  I think we'll need to kick start that work again once fcitx is dealt with
<attente_> willcooke: sure! i just think we're still blocked on a lot of stuff from Mir
<seb128> @reviews, I can help on u-s-d/u-c-c, would be nice if somebody more fluent in vala would look at the indicator though
<meetingology> seb128: Error: "reviews," is not a valid command.
<seb128> meetingology, shup up
<meetingology> seb128: Error: "shup" is not a valid command.
<seb128> shut
<attente_> lol
<willcooke> attente_, ack - hopefully we will start to see those requirements land soon.  I feel like I've taken my off it for too long.  We can sync in a couple of weeks
<desrt> i'll look at the indicator
<desrt> will be good since attente and i are meeting up later today anyway
<seb128> desrt, thanks
<willcooke> thanks chaps
<willcooke> #topic desrt
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2015-02-17 | Current topic: desrt
<desrt> hi
<desrt> not a huge week in terms of actual code production
<desrt> spent some time on reviews
<desrt> had a lot of discussions about some feedback coming in on first uses of g_autoptr() and G_DECLARE_TYPE macros, with some suggested changes
<desrt> did some code reviews
<desrt> also did some trying out of pwithnall's work upstream for the new approach for m4 macros in gnome projects... trying to make sure that's usable and not entirely happy with the result yet, so more discussions there
<desrt> started to create a new upstream m4macros module that will hopefully be a good compromise position on that
<desrt> i fixed the potential deadlock in my mount-monitor branch and am awaiting reviews
<desrt> i'm also probably finally merging the GSimpleIOStream branch today
<desrt> i also wrote a neat new mode for dconf: 'dconf summary' which lists which apps are configured, which are in their default state and which dconf paths are orphans (ie: old settings left over from uninstalled apps)
<willcooke> ooh, nice
<desrt> and as a side project i'm working on a set of tools for mirroring bugzilla on my laptop, which is driving the development of some very interesting pieces of technology -- a streaming class for GVariant over sockets, and a sequence-number-based database storage mechanism
<desrt> both of which i hope to use for dconf database syncing at some point in the future
<desrt> that's about all
<willcooke> thanks desrt, sounds like a lot of code production to me :)
 * qengho recalls harrowing tales of putting configs in desktopcouch.
<desrt> btw: http://fpaste.org/186581/
<desrt> the 'unknown app' thing will make seb happy... it's a way to shame even more people into renaming their desktop files ;)
<larsu> desrt: I gave it a quick review but need a walk through of the deadlock fixing thing
<larsu> desrt: otherwise looks fine to me
<desrt> larsu: cool.  let's talk about that after the meeting
<willcooke> thanks chaps
<willcooke> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2015-02-17 | Current topic: dgadomski
<dgadomski> hi
<dgadomski> while working on a fix to bug #1104230 another problem occured - when using iface bonding with mode different from round-robin the mode sometimes fallbacks to round-robin. Investigating that.
<ubot5> bug 1104230 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "DisplayPort 1.2 MST support is missing in the Intel driver" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1104230
<dgadomski> talked to cyphermox about the network manager issue (bug #1421259), he is going to check it
<ubot5> bug 1421259 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "Can't add new WiFi network from lightdm greeter" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1421259
<dgadomski> finally have some time to get back to improving fix to bug #1125442
<ubot5> bug 1125442 in Compiz 0.9.11 "Always Visible and On Top Windows Steal Focus on Workspace Switch" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1125442
<dgadomski> and that's it this week
<willcooke> dgadomski, anything we can assist with?
<dgadomski> no, thank you, everything looks ok
<willcooke> I wonder if the iface issue is what I've seen on U8 V.  Where my network drops in and out if I'm connected to wifi and wired
 * willcooke plays
<willcooke> thanks dgadomski
<willcooke> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2015-02-17 | Current topic: Laney
<Laney> hi cool cats
<Laney> • Short week - day off on Friday
 * desrt eagerly awaits some unicode
<Laney> • Performance review & 360 feedback for others
<Laney> • Patch piloted
<Laney> • Worked on some more fixes required before updating totem to 3.14 (ppa:ubuntu-desktop/ppa, please test, needs grilo-plugins from NEW)
<Laney> ∘ has weird pixelated icons in some places & we need to theme the OSD
<Laney> • Some extra dialog headerbar fixes in nautilus
<Laney> • Update glib to debian, test, sync
<Laney> • Work a bit on u-s-s/Qt 5.4 StorageInfo removal mitigation, now yak shaving the xbuilddeps into working again & want to look at adding a test for this (one problem is that autopkgtests are only triggered for reverse binary deps, not reverse build deps but maybe it'll be enough)
<Laney> ⚘
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> thanks Laney
<willcooke> we have to skip on to mlankhorst 'cos he's got to head out.. so get your Xmir questions ready... larsu we'll come back round to you shortly...
<willcooke> #topic mlankhorst
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2015-02-17 | Current topic: mlankhorst
<mlankhorst> hey
<mlankhorst> trying to get xmir running on other platforms
<mlankhorst> and adding a sync egl mode to xmir to hopefully get rid of some crashes
<mlankhorst> and some more xmir stuff, less important :P
<mlankhorst> testing with mesa 10.5.0-rc1, may upload it to archive tomorrow depending on piglit results
<mlankhorst> some debugging of utopic -> trusty xorg backport
<mlankhorst> ^d
<willcooke> mlankhorst, I wanted to say thanks again for all your help over with Xmir recently - it's been very reassuring to know you're there :)
<willcooke> Laney, you want to ask some questions?
<Laney> hmm, don't know, I was hoping for a high level overview of what we're doing with xmir
<Laney> so that I might have an idea of questions after that :P
<willcooke> so right now we're trying to get it to run reliably on Ubuntu Touch devices so that one can run X applications on Mir, on devices
<willcooke> On the desktop, specifically Intel hw, it's working well
<seb128> willcooke, I guess it's a bit non obvious how the pieces fit together, what is the system compositor, what is xmir and what's doing, why we need them, etc
<willcooke> Things going on around Xmir include hooking up input events, getting socket activation set up so that X apps can request an Xmir instance
<willcooke> mlankhorst can answer that better than I could, but...
<willcooke> AIUI, the main system compositor is Unity8 sys comp. Xmir gets a surface from Mir to draw on, and passes that off to U8 sys. comp for placing in the right place
<willcooke> as far as the X applications are concerned, it's business as usual
<willcooke> and as far as U8 is concerned it's just another surface
<attente_> are X apps affected by the bug of creating multiple surfaces?
<willcooke> no, because at the Mir level it's one surface
<Laney> does it work for apps with multiple windows?
<willcooke> inside the Xmir session, at the moment, I have had more success when using, say, Metacity as a WM, so that things like file browser windows have controls
<seb128> does dnd between apps work?
<willcooke> Laney, @ multi windows - it;s like running X with out a window manager
<willcooke> things pop up in the middle and look unstyled
<willcooke> (in my experience anyway)
<willcooke> running a WM makes a big difference
<willcooke> dont know how we fix that long term yet
<willcooke> maybe a small WM inside Xmir?
<willcooke> (hence my questions about WM recently)
<desrt> (maybe discuss after the meeting?)
<seb128> (yeah, was supposed to be at the end of the meeting no?)
<willcooke> yeah, but mlankhorst had to dash
<Laney> I thought we did it now so that mlankhorst could be involved
<Laney> but he seems to have gone anyway
<Laney> so ya
<willcooke> let's contine after the meeting and then I can collate questions for mlankhorst
<seb128> oh, ok :-/
<willcooke> #topic larsu
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2015-02-17 | Current topic: larsu
<larsu> it's me!
<seb128> well, we can also ask questions to mlankhorst another time
<seb128> doesn't seem that useful to proxy through somebody for that ;-)
<willcooke> fair point
<willcooke> y'all do that
<larsu> had a swap day as well and also did some administrative stuff (expenses, self review, 360s)
<larsu> did some investigation for Laney on Wednesday - honestly forgot what it was
<Laney> screenshot
<larsu> ah right
<larsu> thanks :)
<larsu> gnome-screenshot's flash is broken
<larsu> did you apply my patches?
 * larsu wonders where he has them
<Laney> no, because it works in 3.14
<larsu> right
<larsu> I should put them on a bug
<Laney> ya
<larsu> anyway: code reviews and some fly-by bugs
<larsu> more app-id madness in gnome-terminal (blocked on a review from desrt)
<desrt> larsu: bind busy property... (pair programming ftw)
<larsu> a small detour on Friday renaming GtkSidebar, because really
<larsu> desrt: that was on the weekend :)
<larsu> got involved in a theming discussion and spoke in favor of css classes for title buttons
<larsu>  - we got them in master and somebody already has a theme update for our headerbars
<larsu> started working on the bluez5 transition
<larsu> installed and tested what robert already had
<larsu> which already works for the most part
<larsu> have a couple of fixes on a branch for unity-control-center (working power button, yay)
<larsu> did lots of testing of that and the indicator with my phone
<seb128> (button not working?)
<larsu> seb128: it was weirdly jumping back and forth in some cases
<larsu> seb128: the switch in u-c-c for turning bt on/off
<larsu> I also started backporting the old ui, because the new one is a bit too gnome-3 for our taste
<larsu> (almost nothing in the panel and lots of dialogs)
<larsu> on the weekend and some evenings I hacked on gnome-logs, which is much more usable now for big logs
<larsu> I think we should include it instead of gnome-system-logs once we switch to systemd
<larsu> that also led to some new gapplication api that I pair-programmd with desrt  (thanks again!)
<larsu> I think that might be it for this week. As usual, I will have forgotten something.
<willcooke> thanks larsu
<willcooke> #topic qengho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2015-02-17 | Current topic: qengho
<qengho> * Some progress on fixing internal-/device-coordinate mapping in chromium aura.
<qengho> * Several days vacation last week. National holiday yesterday. Two-day week.
<qengho> * to-do: more on coordinate mapping. Should make high-DPI more usable. Probably some event-layer mapping to fix too.
<qengho> EOF
<willcooke> thanks qengho I think lots of people will be grateful for the hidpi fixes
<willcooke> any progress on Mir backend?
<qengho> Not in those days.
<willcooke> more generally?
<qengho> I have to figure out the protobuf double-static init crashes.
<qengho> (Cr uses protobuf-lite. libmirclient uses protobuf. Version conflict or two usages or full library? Both have problems.)
<desrt> yay protobuf
<willcooke> desrt took the bait.  He's helping you with that now.
<qengho> Yes!
<qengho> You so sneaky, willcooke .
<qengho> That's all for me.
<mlankhorst> Laney: Xmir will run as a client inside mir, but runs a full X server.
<willcooke> thanks qengho
<willcooke> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2015-02-17 | Current topic: seb128
<seb128> hey
<seb128> • resolved casper issue with my previous changes (incorrect permissions on .config)
<seb128> • sponsoring (libreoffice update, gthumb, libspectre, langpack-locales, etckeeper, some syncs)
<seb128> • hr review
<seb128> • discussed mtp-server trying to run on desktop, reviewed changes to fix the issue
<seb128> • reported some uitk bugs about handling of gettext domain by the MainView, including a documentation patch
<seb128> • ubuntu-system-settings
<seb128> ∘ spent a day to get to the bottom of a translation issue due to the uitk setting the translation domain for you, g_dgettext being called on that (buggy)value and deciding it shouldn't return translated string, before having the domain changed from the ui but glib staying on the "do not translate"
<seb128> ∘ workarounded a bluetooth ssp pairing issue impacting some devices (due to bluez returning a buggy entered chars hint)
<seb128> ∘ started looking at issue with bt discovery on the phone
<seb128> • usual share of desktop related bugs triages and discussions
<seb128> </week>
<willcooke> thanks seb128
<willcooke> #topic Sweet5hark
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2015-02-17 | Current topic: Sweet5hark
<Sweet5hark> ☞ not much coding done, because of:
<Sweet5hark> ☞ triaged nastiness of bug 1419836 down the whole long UNO rabbit hole
<Sweet5hark> ☞ building with fix now, might also fix other weird issues with the 4.4 upload
<Sweet5hark> ☞ build and released LibreOffice 4.3.6~rc2/Utopic to ppa (also as base for other backports), will be released as final upstream soonish
<Sweet5hark> ☞ upstream foo: tools coordination and leadership, regressions, open source productivity suite consolidation politics
<Sweet5hark> ☞ considering a "LibreOffice still" ppa to follow upstream branding. opinions on that?
<Sweet5hark> EOF
<ubot5> bug 1419836 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "LibreOffice 4.4 (PPA): Extension can't be installed: Message: com.sun.star.uno.RuntimeException) "unknown error!"" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1419836
<willcooke> POW!
<willcooke> what does still mean in this context?
<Sweet5hark> willcooke: so "libreoffice fresh" is latest and greatest: 4.4.x as of today
<Sweet5hark> willcooke: and "libreoffice still" it the older branch that still gets updates: as of today 4.3.x which just got 4.3.6 ...
<willcooke> I see
<willcooke> Having given it very little consideration, it sounds like a good plan.  Allowing people to stick with a version and still get updates
<Sweet5hark> willcooke: upstream offers both for download, and I now get asked about doing the same for the ppas. ("libreoffice fresh" would be x.y.0 -> ~x.y.4, "libreoffice still" would be the older major with higher minors x.y.4 -> x.y.6)
<willcooke> let's give it some more thought and see if anyone has any problems, otherwise +1
<Sweet5hark> willcooke: kk
<willcooke> #topic TheMuso
<qengho> Sweet5hark: Sounds like a good reason to move version into the package name.
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2015-02-17 | Current topic: TheMuso
<willcooke> * Packaged up pulseaudio 6.0, helping Debian with the process as well.
<willcooke> * Build a set of pulse 6 packages against bluez 4 for armhf, which can be found at http://people.canonical.com/~themuso.
<willcooke> * More unity a11y bugfix work
<willcooke> #topic willcooke
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2015-02-17 | Current topic: willcooke
<willcooke> Xmir woes
<willcooke> #topic any other business
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2015-02-17 | Current topic: any other business
<willcooke> Anyone got anything else?
<willcooke> Going one...
<willcooke> *once
<willcooke> oh..
<willcooke> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2015-02-17 | Current topic: tkamppeter
<willcooke> - cups-filters: Added PPD generator for IPP Everywhere printers to cups-browsed. Now they set up automatically with PPD, so having options in all print dialogs.
<willcooke> - cups: Added PPD generator for IPP Everywhere printers
<willcooke> - Prepare for FF: system-config-printer 1.5.5, Ghostscript 9.15, cups-filters 1.0.65, foomatic-db 20150213.
<willcooke> - Google Sumer of Code 2015: Set up project idea list for OpenPrinting, application of the Linux Foundation as a mentoring organization.
<willcooke> - Performance review.
<willcooke> - Bugs
<willcooke> #topic any other business
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2015-02-17 | Current topic: any other business
<willcooke> going twice
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Feb 17 16:27:06 2015 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2015/ubuntu-desktop.2015-02-17-15.30.moin.txt
<willcooke> thanks all
<dgadomski> thanks
<seb128> thanks
<attente_> thanks
<Sweet5hark> thanks
<Laney> tHaNkS
<larsu> ThAnKs
<didrocks> thanks
<seb128> willcooke, you didn't have an update from robert_ancell?
<willcooke> not this week, he forgot
<larsu> stupid time zone
<Laney> summer over there, rite?
<Laney> * went to the pool
<larsu> would be cool to have him in the meeting
<Laney> * had a bbq
<willcooke> we could look to have a later meeting every so often, say 1930/2000 UTC if people are able
<Sweet5hark> willcooke: FWIW, we already have the versions and builds in a PPA -- one for each series. But people wanting to use "libreoffice still" currently need to manually switch PPAs e.g. from ppa:libreoffice/libreoffice-4-2 to ppa:libreoffice/libreoffice-4-3.
<larsu> can't he just get up early? :P
<Sweet5hark> willcooke: Ill set the libreoffice still PPA up and maybe will postpone opening a "libreoffice-4-5" ppa next time around. If nobody complains ...
<willcooke> larsu, that would be early :)
<Bl4ckD34Th> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:
<willcooke> Sweet5hark, cool
 * didrocks waves good evening and good night
<Laney> pancake time!
<Laney> ttyl
 * qengho thinks it's *always* pancake time.
<mitya57> Here in russia it's pancake week :)
<qengho> I guess for Swedes, it's only sweet-bun day.
<desrt> attente leaves a valuable lesson today... don't make desrt review your patches
 * desrt makes a review full of 'rename this variable' type comments
<willcooke> I thought we just had to stamp everything WFM and approve it?
<willcooke> Is that not policy now?
<desrt> if it is, i'm happy to change my review :)
<willcooke> hahaha
<willcooke> I'm 97% sure Seb will be ok with that
 * willcooke -< dinner
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-02-18
<pitti> Good morning
<mlankhorst> morning
<didrocks> morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<pitti> hey mlankhorst
<pitti> didrocks: FYI, currently merging ubuntu's systemd with debian exp; I took your latest fsck patches while I was at it
<didrocks> bonjour pitti !
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
<didrocks> pitti: oh nice :)
<seb128> hey didrocks pitti
<didrocks> hey seb128
<seb128> wie gehts?
<pitti> bonjour seb128 ! très bien, merci ! et toi ?
<didrocks> pitti: I redid a small test before reposting the patches and retry Control+C with current distro plymouth, but with plymouth-x11
<seb128> pitti, très bien merci ;-)
<darkxst> hey pitti, seb128, didrocks
<pitti> didrocks: oh, these need some rebasing to 219, I'm afraid
<pitti> hey darkxst
<seb128> hey darkxst
<pitti> didrocks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10286331/
<didrocks> hey darkxst
<pitti> didrocks: strappenda() is now strjoina(); the progress_rc warning is probably harmless
<darkxst> didrocks, grilo-plugins split is done, just sitting in NEW atm
<didrocks> pitti: argh, ok, will have a look
<didrocks> darkxst: piloting this afternoon, so doing this
<didrocks> pitti: mind if I do that this in a couple of hours?
<pitti> didrocks: not at all; it's a trivial fix in our patches, not blocking me
<seb128> didrocks, pitti, did you hear back from slangasek about the systemd work he's supposed to do?
<pitti> no, I didn't :/
<didrocks> pitti: ok, I'll rebase. I hope that this is last time (but wonder why it wasn't warned on the ML, afraid this is going to be stalled as there is no more comment, but nothing happened, even telling it doesn't apply)
<didrocks> seb128: same :/
<darkxst> didrocks, ok thanks
<pitti> didrocks: let me finish that build first, then I'll let you know if that was the only thing
<didrocks> pitti: thanks :)
 * didrocks finishes backlog
<didrocks> then ubuntu make release, fsck and sponsoring + MIR
<darkxst> seb128, will you be ok to update baobab and gnome-contacts to 3.14 after FF?
<darkxst> I will make titlebar patches but wont be for a week atleast
<pitti> didrocks: ok, just http://paste.ubuntu.com/10286467/ and some noise in the *.po files
<didrocks> pitti: great! thanks a lot, I'll rebase on master and reapply
<seb128> darkxst, wfm, as long as you have patches for the headerbars
<seb128> well, assuming that they didn't redo the UI in a way that makes it not fit with other desktops
<seb128> or that they did drop half of the features
<darkxst> seb128, headerbar patches should be easy enough
<darkxst> maybe you can give a quick check of 3.14 UI's
<darkxst> both will be on gnome3 ppa for vivid
<darkxst> I think gnome-contacts is mostly the same
<seb128> k
<darkxst> baobab has some tweaks to layout,
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Has someone done the dep changes for the grilo-plugins split or should i?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, I did it
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> Did that include suggests?
<darkxst> suggests for what?
<Noskcaj> grilo
<darkxst> why?
<Noskcaj> It would be nice to point it to the new package rather than the old one
<Noskcaj> Also, there's a new grilo release upstream
<darkxst> Noskcaj, oh you mean packages that suggest grilo-plugins?
<Noskcaj> yes
<darkxst> I only did gnome-music and gnome-online-miners
<darkxst> if there are others with suggests feel free to do those
<Noskcaj> I'll include the fix with the update to grilo
<darkxst> ok
<pitti> mmmh, les derniers beignets -- un bon petit-déjeuner :)
<seb128> pitti, huuuum, beignets, miam :-)
 * pitti hands one to seb128
<seb128> pitti, merci !
 * didrocks didn't know about that new technology
<didrocks> BOS? beignets as a service?
<didrocks> BAS*
<didrocks> is that UDP/TCP based?
 * pitti hides his python-weechat-snackmsg package
<didrocks> :)
<larsu> didrocks: BAAS
<didrocks> ;)
<pitti> pah, *AAS is the new -Kit, isn't it
<pitti> do we have Service as a Service yet?
<didrocks> pitti: http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/f88bc87a-0e4b-11e2-8b92-00144feabdc0.html#axzz3S5BYAf5q
<pitti> didrocks: ah, I knew someone had this thought before me :)
<didrocks> :)
<pitti> here go my dreams of funding a $1B company
<pitti> "founding" (ugh)
<seb128> lol
<pitti> that's probably the most expensive typo you can ever make in economics :)
<didrocks> ahah
<didrocks> pitti: if you want to practice your french, when you have time (really, click on every links), you have the la-rache methodology, and maybe you can give advice on it, pretty popular methodology in computer science: http://byatoo.com/la-rache
<didrocks> maybe we should drop scrum and go on "la rache"
<didrocks> "Rapid Application Conception and Heuristic Extreme-programming"
<pitti> ah, that's not just la ROCHE ?
<didrocks> pitti: ahah, quite insulting to say I'm working at "la rache" :p
<didrocks> pitti: just some backgrounds: to do something à "l'arrache" (correct writings, coming from "arracher") is to botch something
<pitti> didrocks: oh, est-ce que c'est un mot français ?
<pitti> ah
<didrocks> "faire à l'arrache" is, "la rache" isn't, but it sounds similar and hence this parodic website :)
<didrocks> "can we deploy a prototype to production?" -> "No problem, it's La Rache compliant"
<didrocks> "can we develop directly in production?" -> "No problem, it's La Rache compliant"
<pitti> didrocks: :) il semble que je dois lire cą :)
<didrocks> pitti: I'm sure you will love it :)
<Noskcaj> darkxst, New grilo need vala 0.27, so we don't get to have it
<Noskcaj> Could you please upload the suggests change to save some time?
<Noskcaj> didrocks, https://launchpad.net/~noskcaj/+archive/ubuntu/appstream-util/+packages if you get time
<didrocks> Noskcaj: my patch politing is this afternoon for me, pending it
<Noskcaj> :)
<didrocks> Noskcaj: ok, so it's a package copy, simply, right?
<Noskcaj> yeah
<didrocks> will do :)
<Noskcaj> the gnome-system-monitor includes a version bump approved by Laney
<didrocks> Noskcaj: for the one we were in sync with debian, did you send the patch back to debian BTS?
<didrocks> I would appreciate to be back in sync next cycle
<Noskcaj> didrocks, I'll send patches when debian unfreezes
<Noskcaj> Most of them are things i can access the debian vcs for anyway
<didrocks> ok, great!
<pitti> didrocks: OOI, does the control-c work in qemu for you? I tried with pressing 2 s
<didrocks> pitti: it never worked on qemu for me
<pitti> didrocks: ok, thanks
<didrocks> pitti: it does work on plymouth-x11, I didn't retry on boot, but I'm sure it did
<pitti> I'll try 219-1ubuntu1 on my laptop next :)
<didrocks> \o/
<didrocks> pitti: even a simple "c" press didn't work on qemu with plymouth… I have no idea what happens there
<pitti> didrocks: hm, ^C doesn't work on my laptop either, but I don't have plymouth-x11
<willcooke> morning
<didrocks> pitti: argh, that's weird, it did for me, will try, but later, ETOOMUCHSTUFF already
<didrocks> pitti: it's exactly the same call that mountall did (would be interested to know if it works for you with plymouth-x11)
<didrocks> willcooke: hey!
<pitti> didrocks: booting with upstart/mountall, 'c' works, yes
<pitti> didrocks: no biggie for now, don't worry
<didrocks> pitti: do you mind trying with plymouth-x11?
<didrocks> pitti: I'll retry rebooting… but later
<pitti> didrocks: can do in a bit (just running some snappy tests ATM)
<didrocks> pitti: I don't know if I retried with control+c at boot time or only on plymouth-x11
<didrocks> since upstream asked to changed it
<didrocks> so, that can be the difference
<didrocks> anyway, will give it a shot
<pitti> didrocks: no luck with plymouth-x11 either; well, let's debug this later..
<darkxst> Noskcaj, paste a debdiff
<darkxst> Noskcaj, did you check why? or did they just bump vala to go with gtk 3.16?
<Laney> hullo
<didrocks> pitti: really? it does work here, let me retry…
<seb128> hey Laney
<darkxst> hey Laney
<didrocks> morning Laney
<didrocks> pitti: confirmed to work on plymouth-x11 here (just did a full rebuild with my latest patches, to ensure I don't have caches somewhere)
<didrocks> pitti: at least, it's failing in a consistent way for you, so I have hope :)
<didrocks> clearly a qwerty vs azerty thing! :p
<pitti> didrocks: I thought it might be due to the USB keyboard, but the builtin one doesn't work either
<willcooke> Laney, you might feel my pain...
<willcooke> Laney, new kettle taste.
<Laney> the limescale blues?
<didrocks> pitti: tried as well with systemd-fsckd that you shipped in 218-10ubuntu1, works under plymouth-x11 for me
<didrocks> pitti: I wonder, are you using real fsck or the mock one?
<pitti> didrocks: the mock
<didrocks> ok, so not that fsck which doesn't want to die :/
 * didrocks is really puzzled
<pitti> didrocks: do you have plymouth in the initramfs? could that make a difference?
<didrocks> pitti: no, I kept the ubuntu standard setup. but even without that, it should have worked on your session with plytmouth-x11
<didrocks> pitti: you did try in your session to start plymouthd
<didrocks> and the plymouth show-splash
<didrocks> and that didn't work, right?
<willcooke> Laney, the old kettle started to melt it was so clogged with limescale.  The new kettle tastes of, what I can only assume is, Morphy Richards' kettle factory, Morphy Richards Road.  China.
<pitti> didrocks: sorry? no, I never fiddled with the plymouth units or started them manually
<pitti> didrocks: I do see the plymouth graphical theme and the fsck progress messages (in both qemu and my laptop)
<didrocks> pitti: ah, so maybe when we are talking about plymouth-x11, you didn't try the same thing
<pitti> didrocks: no, I just installed that package and rebooted
<didrocks> pitti: and the issue is maybe only that Control+C would work on plymouth-x11 and not at boot
<didrocks> ah, maybe try this:
<didrocks> sudo plymouthd
<pitti> didrocks: I was wondering why p-x11 would have any effect
<didrocks> sudo plymouth show-splash
<didrocks> and starts the systemd-fsckd service + a systemd-fsck /dev/sda for instance
<pitti> ah
<didrocks> pitti: as told, I tried the C cancel at boot, and it worked, I'm unsure that I retried with Control+C once I saw that plymouth-x11 supported it
<pitti> didrocks: ah nice, I never used plymouth that way :)
<pitti> didrocks: yep, that works fine, even in qemu
<didrocks> pitti: ok, so maybe Control+C, doesn't work the same way without plymouth-x11, I'll add some debugs
<didrocks> (like doesn't send the same message back)
<didrocks> pitti: without plymouth-x11, iterating would have been crazy :p
<pitti> didrocks: for the protocol, for sure! nice trick
<didrocks> pitti: so yeah, I think I have to add debugs and reboots. Rebasing first and dealing with that next…
<pitti> didrocks: I would assume that somehow this ought to work in qemu too; iterating with real reboots is a no-go indeed
 * pitti hugs didrocks
<pitti> such a sticky thing that!
<didrocks> pitti: "c" worked for on plymouth boot, but never with qemu
 * didrocks hugs pitti back
<didrocks> hence I didn't think once I saw Control+C working with plymouth-x11, that it would give something different with plymouth boot…
<pitti> didrocks: just for the record, the grub menu works fine for me in qemu
<didrocks> pitti: I will keep you posted
<didrocks> man pages as well are conflicting as they changed to 2 spaces
<didrocks> grumph :p
<seb128> Laney, there is a new librsvg out that fixes security issue, do you want to do it in Debian and sync over or should I just do the update in Ubuntu?
<Laney> seb128: might as well do it ther
<Laney> e
<seb128> Laney, ok, as you want, thanks
<seb128> I can't do it in Debian since I don't have a chroot or vm to build the binaries/test
<Laney> no worries, I do
<Laney> can you see the error here https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Vivid/view/AutoPkgTest/job/vivid-adt-gnome-photos/lastBuild/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/consoleFull ?
<pitti> Investigating (0) gnome-photos [ amd64 ] < none -> 3.14.2-1 > ( universe/gnome )
<pitti> Broken gnome-photos:amd64 Depends on gnome-online-miners [ amd64 ] < none -> 3.14.0-2ubuntu1 > ( universe/gnome )
<pitti>   Considering gnome-online-miners:amd64 1 as a solution to gnome-photos:amd64 -1
<pitti>   Holding Back gnome-photos:amd64 rather than change gnome-online-miners:amd64
<pitti> Laney: ^
<pitti> Laney: might just have been temporary uninstallability due to arch buildd desync? /me retries
<Laney> pitti: I just did that
<Laney> the one I linked was a retry
<pitti> oh, it actually failed on all arches
<Laney> yup
<Laney> ah I see this in a chroot
<pitti> and yay for apt uninstallability errors being utterly incomprehensible
<pitti> Laney: ah, you beat me to it then; just entering my vivid-proposed chroot :)
<Laney> needs the grilo-plugins split in NEW
<Laney> apt could have told us this up front. :)
 * didrocks reboots
<didrocks> pitti: ok, so the printf I'm writing are seen as blob data by the journal, do you know how I can get the characters (not fluent in journalctl command)
<didrocks> hum, with -a it seems
<pitti> journalctl -o verbose ?
<didrocks> seems that plymouth issending something completely different… ^B:^A:
<didrocks> doesn't even match the protocol I saw with -x11
<pitti> didrocks: perhaps you should print them as %x instead of %c?
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, trying this
<didrocks> brb
<didrocks> pitti: phew, got it!
<didrocks> pitti: so, I confirm, for Control+C, the protocol is different between plymouth at boot and plymouth-x11
<pitti> didrocks: wow! that was quick, considering that reboots and plymouth are involved..
<didrocks> pitti: well, not starting the whole session, browser, emails, helps :)
<didrocks> only a terminal, plymouth, systemd and I!
<didrocks> so once fixing this, this won't work on plymouth-x11
<didrocks> but well, as this one is only for testing purpose… meh :)
<pitti> didrocks: ah, you can't easily do a cmd == ply_x11 _|| cmd == ply_system?
<pitti> didrocks: but yeah, no worries; that's not really important
<didrocks> pitti: should I? the thing is that on plymouth-x11, it both maps C and Control+C
<didrocks> and seeing it not being used outside for testing…
<didrocks> of*
<pitti> didrocks: yeah, please don't waste any time with it
<didrocks> pitti: ok, so rebase done, just introducing this fix and reposting
<didrocks> ok done, just doing a final full build to ensure that everything is all right + a real reboot test
<didrocks> pitti: all good, repushing the patches upstream rebased on master upstream
<pitti> didrocks: \o/
<didrocks> pitti: think it's better on one email + all attachements or still separate?
<pitti> didrocks: still git-send-email, I think
<didrocks> ok
<pitti> Noskcaj: looking at grilo-plugins -- that's missing a transitional package
<pitti> Noskcaj: witout one, upgrades will cause trouble
<pitti> Noskcaj: also, two -dbg packages, isn't that a bit excessive?
<pitti> Laney: ah, so glib is held by gnome-photos failure; want me to override, as it's quite obviously not glib's fault?
<Laney> pitti: I'd rather see it fixed, but if not I can override myself
<desrt> i woke up at a good time
<desrt> what's up?
<Laney> I think they deliberately decided not to use a transitional
<Laney> and just moved the two rdeps over
<pitti> Laney: I've still seen enough upgrades where apt would rather hold back the old package instaed of removing it in favor of a new one
<pitti> and the split ones don't even Provides: the old one
<pitti> perhaps apt became more clever in the recent releases to also check if the package still exists in the index, and would adjust the penalty scores
 * desrt starts to get the impression that this is not an upstream issue ;)
<pitti> desrt: not glib related at all :)
<Laney> it's all broken!!!
<desrt> well, good morning in any case :)
<pitti> desrt: just talking about the regression in http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#glib2.0
<pitti> desrt: indeed -- good morning!
<Laney> pitti: I want to fix grilo-plugins; can you reject it for now?
<pitti> Laney: sure
<Laney> thanks
<pitti> done
<Laney> ok, new one will arrive in a few minutes
<didrocks> Noskcaj: hey, you didn't change the build-dep here? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/197574606/gpaste_3.14-1_3.14-1ubuntu1.diff.gz
<didrocks> Noskcaj: same for https://launchpadlibrarian.net/198009486/swell-foop_1%3A3.15.4-0ubuntu1_1%3A3.15.90-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<didrocks> and https://launchpadlibrarian.net/197863665/tali_1%3A3.15.2-0ubuntu1_1%3A3.15.90-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<didrocks> Noskcaj: the other looks good, promoting appstream-utils to main and copying all others packages
<seb128> kenvandine, you don't have a bq running vivid by any chance?
<didrocks> Noskcaj: ok, promoted and all the rest copied over. You will see my name on -changes ML, this is a known restriction of copy-package (you are set as "Changed-By" in the email).
<kenvandine> seb128, i do in fact
<kenvandine> testing a fix for the smoke test failures now
<kenvandine> seb128, why?
<seb128> kenvandine, want to test the deb from https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/ubuntu-system-settings/fix-storage-page/+merge/250119 ?
<kenvandine> seb128, i can't test anything on it until autopilot finishes :)
<seb128> my bq runs rtm
<seb128> I can test on the n7, but still would be good to try on bq/vivid
<kenvandine> mine usually does too
<kenvandine> but i flashed it last night
<kenvandine> seb128, i'll test it
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks!
<pitti> didrocks: Control-C! Control-C! Control-C!
<pitti> \o/
<pitti> didrocks: so, bad news about your fsck patches :(
<didrocks> pitti: what bad news? it's just been applied, isn't it? :)
<pitti> didrocks: bah, you're too quick! :-)
<pitti> didrocks: I'm afraid you now don't have the pleasure any more to rebase this the umpteenth time :(
<pitti> didrocks: but, there's of course one critical issue with it: no German translations!
 * pitti will commit them in a bit :)
 * pitti donne une accolade à didrocks
<didrocks> pitti: ahah! see, the French are always ahead, we do have translations :)
 * didrocks donne une accolade en retour à pitti
 * didrocks celebrates with some tea
<Laney> oh, congrats didrocks!
<didrocks> thanks Laney, was quite a journey (more than firstly expected :p)
<kenvandine> Laney, your branch worked fine on krillin, thanks!
<Laney> cool, thx for trying it!
<desrt> mmm.  tea.  fine idea, that.
<kenvandine> Laney, i'll land that this afternoon
 * desrt puts the whiskey down and fills the kettle
<Laney> pitti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10292939/ want to pre-eyeball?
<Laney> oops, debdiffed the wrong version - http://paste.ubuntu.com/10293007/
<willcooke> anyone know anything about icewm?
<willcooke> I've got it running in Xmir
<willcooke> but the text is fubar
<willcooke> some letters are there, some are not, none of them seem to be in any logical order
<willcooke> http://imgur.com/qMasfdW
<willcooke> mlankhorst, any ideas?  ^
<willcooke> seems like I missing fonts
<willcooke> but I think I've installed them
<willcooke> lots of this:
<willcooke> IceWM: Warning: Could not load font "DejaVu Sans".
<willcooke> IceWM: Warning: Could not load font "sans-serif:size=10:bold".
<willcooke> IceWM: xft: fallback from 'DejaVu Sans,sans-serif:size=10:bold'
<mlankhorst> ttf-dejavu-core fonts-dejavu-extra fonts-dejavu-core ?
<qengho> Weird. Applications, XppXXcaXXoXs, ppcaos. Are those glyphs that have special hinting or something?
<willcooke> mlankhorst, already installed
<mlankhorst> mm :/
<redpix0>  --enable-xfreetype
<qengho> willcooke: $ fc-cat |grep DejaVu\ Sans: |cut -d\  -f1 |cat -n    # eight lines?
<willcooke> qengho,      1	"DejaVuSans-Bold.ttf"
<willcooke>      2	"DejaVuSans-BoldOblique.ttf"
<willcooke>      3	"DejaVuSans-Oblique.ttf"
<willcooke>      4	"DejaVuSans.ttf"
<willcooke>      5	"DejaVuSans-Bold.ttf"
<willcooke>      6	"DejaVuSans-BoldOblique.ttf"
<willcooke>      7	"DejaVuSans-Oblique.ttf"
<willcooke>      8	"DejaVuSans.ttf"
<willcooke> redpix0, no different
<redpix0> :/
<mlankhorst> oh interesting
<mlankhorst> fonts-dejavu-extra has the serif ones..
<mlankhorst> but so does ttf-dejavu-core and fonts-dejavu-core :/
<willcooke> no worries, bregma put me on to matchbox - seems to do the job nicely
<Laney> darkxst: if you come back before someone replies, ^^^ I pasted a debdiff for grilo-plugins, feel free to upload/tweak/whatever
<Laney> see you!
<willcooke> toodles Laney
<mlankhorst> oke goo
<mlankhorst> good*
<didrocks> see you guys!
<Noskcaj> Laney, pitti: Is the transitional package needed even if we change all r-deps to use the new packaging?
<mitya57> Noskcaj: Usually yes.
<Noskcaj> ok
<mitya57> Noskcaj: you don't need transitional package if the previous package could be only "auto"-installed, i.e. if it was a shared library that user won't install "just to have it"
<Noskcaj> ok, fair enough
<Noskcaj> mitya57, Would you have time to review bug 1421907 ?
<ubot5> bug 1421907 in gnome-menus (Ubuntu) "Merge with Debian 3.13.3-5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1421907
<Noskcaj> I'm almost sure it's incomplete, but it's a start
<tkamppeter> willcooke, hi
<willcooke> hi tkamppeter
<mitya57> Noskcaj: commented on the bug
<mitya57> Noskcaj: and btw there is a Vcs-Bzr, so you should probably submit a MP against that branch instead of a patch
<Noskcaj> ok, i'll do that in an hour or so
 * mitya57 → EOD anyway
<willcooke> tkamppeter, sorry, my machine rebooted
<sarnold> willcooke: you didn't miss anything from tkamppeter while you were away
<willcooke> thx sarnold
<willcooke> Sweet5hark, can I run writer and calc in separate instances on different X servers?
<willcooke> Sweet5hark, I found some post about setting an env for each
<willcooke> is that right?
<willcooke> My (not Ubuntu) phone auto corrects Libre Office to libreo ff***s
<darkxst> Laney, ok looking
<ogra_> with all the stars ?
<willcooke> thankfully not, but I know how sensitive you are about these things ogra_ ;p
<ogra_> lol
<willcooke> got Ubuntu Core installed on my Pi btw - but no time to fix Mosquitto yet
<willcooke> soon
<willcooke> ;)
<ogra_> :)
<davmor2> willcooke: did you ever think to remove the Arkwrights spellcheck app at least then it would only be foxes not ffoxes ;)
<willcooke> LOL!!
<desrt> robert_ancell: good morning
<robert_ancell> desrt, hi
<desrt> robert_ancell: today i'm splitting dconf-editor into a separate module.  i hope you find that to be oK.
<robert_ancell> desrt, sounds good
<desrt> (and if not, now would be a great time to speak up) :)
 * davmor2 thinks willcooke is lying to himself if he thinks he has time to fix "other" things
<desrt> robert_ancell: i already did the split locally, but i'm currently blocked on the gnome sysadmin team
<desrt> on account of this: https://git.gnome.org/browse/archive/dconf-editor/
<robert_ancell> desrt, ha! Blocked by your past self!
<desrt> i just hate past-me
<desrt> willcooke: did you get the new pi?
<willcooke> desrt, ya!
<desrt> nice and speedy?
<desrt> the 6x speedup thing is making me reponder my rasp-pi supercomputer plans :)
<willcooke> Haven't done anything with it yet :)
<desrt> the old rasp-pi wasn't such a great contender... but at a 6x speed up, ...
<willcooke> TBH, mine tend to idle most of the time.  1 runs the heating, so just a long running python script which does pretty much nothing most of the time, 1 is a router, 1 is my thermostat (again does nothing most of the time)
<willcooke> I moved my web server to Digital Ocean
<willcooke> so it'll probably just idle
<willcooke> as
<willcooke> wel
<ogra_> if you want a speedy RPi lik board, have a look at the paralllella
<willcooke> I'm all about the Arduino clones now :)
<willcooke> 1 .5 GBP off ebay
<attente_> hi, is there a way to keep ubuntu-desktop-next package while installing systemd-sysv? it depends on ubuntu-touch-customization-hooks which depends on upstart
<desrt> robert_ancell: okay.  it's done now.
<robert_ancell> desrt, did you find someone to take it over and maintain it too :)
<desrt> yes, actually
<desrt> The_gull wants to help
<robert_ancell> awesome
<desrt> i was hoping you could work with them a bit to help things get started?
<desrt> Laney: heads up about dconf-editor, btw, in case you missed it
<darkxst> Laney, looks fine, uploaded
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-02-19
<vthompson> I want to get the Unity 8/Ubuntu Desktop Next session running on an armhf device (RPi 2). Sadly, this means I can not install Unity 8 via the LXC container instructions because there is no armhf iso. If I install the "ubuntu-desktop-next" package, should I assume I might be able to use the Unity 8 session?
<pitti> Noskcaj: yes; apt is rather resistant when it comes to uninstalling a package; there must be several new dependencies to the new one, and the new one must at least Provides: the old one, but that's not the case here
<pitti> as I said, it might be that apt became more clever in the last year or so, but an upgrade needs to be tested
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> hey pitti :-)
<pitti> so I got up late (we had a concert last night), you got up early, almost the same time now :)
<pitti> convergence!
<seb128> hehe
<darkxst> so pitti can plug seb128 into the TV and get Ubuntu desktop then ;)
<darkxst> hi all, btw
<didrocks> good morning
<seb128> hey didrocks
<didrocks> hey seb128
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti
<larsu> hi pitti!
<pitti> larsu: moin moin!
<mlankhorst> morning
<didrocks> hey mlankhorst
<mlankhorst> hey
<seb128> hey mlankhorst
<TheMuso> Hey willcooke. :)
<willcooke> morning
<Laney> yo
<seb128> hey TheMuso Laney willcooke
<willcooke> hi all
<willcooke> oh, I just remembered - I'm on holiday tomorrow
<willcooke> and in London on Monday
<willcooke> larsu, cancelled our meeting tomorrow ^^^
<willcooke> let me know if you need anything
<larsu> willcooke: morning & thanks, will do
<larsu> willcooke: and enjoy you day off ;)
<willcooke> \o/ looking forward to it
<Laney> ooh London, glamorous
<willcooke> I'll send you a postcard of a telephone box Laney
<didrocks> tell us if Doctor Who is around :)
<Laney> go check out Cereal Killer
<davmor2> Laney: we are all Cereal Killers otherwise they wouldn't sell it in boxes
<Laney> darkxst: thx for uploading
<Laney> seb128: can you check grilo-plugins in vivid new when you've got some minutes today please?
<Laney> (then try totem 3.14 if you have a few more :p)
<seb128> Laney, sure can
<seb128> what should I try on totem exactly?
<Laney> random use
<Laney> desrt: thx, saw it, replied on the list
<Laney> I should filter that one out of my main inbox
<seb128> Laney, totem looks fine to me
<Laney> cool
<Laney> thanks to darkxst and Noskcaj for doing most of the work
<seb128> Noskcaj, darkxst, good work!
<seb128> it's a bit weird that the Videos tab is empty by default
<seb128> would be nice if is was listing the content of XDG_VIDEOS_DIR
<seb128> also the plugins list in preference is empty
<seb128> is that normal?
<Laney> has some here
<Laney> is totem-plugins installed?
<seb128> ups, that got uninstalled
<seb128> Laney, thanks ;-)
<larsu> Laney: I can't install it because it wants grilo-plugins-0.2-base, which isn't available
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<Laney> they're coming soon, or you can grab from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grilo-plugins/0.2.13-3ubuntu3
<larsu> thanks
<seb128> larsu, I just NEWed those binaries, should be available after the next publisher run
<seb128> Laney, ^
<Laney> will need to wangle through proposed
<Laney> thanks!
<larsu> seb128: thanks! I'll just wait a bit then
<seb128> hum
<seb128> can't connect to people.canonical.com?
<Laney> some kind of maintenance
<seb128> yeah, saw that in the #is topic
<seb128> I wanted to look at why glib didn't migrate out of proposed yet
<Laney> gnome-photos failure
<Laney> should indeed be retryable with this NEWing
<Laney> to do with https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-online-miners/3.14.0-2ubuntu1
<seb128> that doesn't seem related to glib?
<seb128> why do we block on it rather than overriding?
<Laney> was fixing it
<seb128> k, the logic still feels weird to me, but as long as it's fixed it's all good :-)
<Laney> I always prefer to fix tests if reasonably possible even if they're not directly caused by the thing they are blocking
<seb128> well that's orthogonal
<seb128> you can unblock and still fix the test :-)
<flexiondotorg> Morning. There has been a recent release of GTK2 which fixes a nasty bug. Is this where the right channel to progress the fix in Ubuntu?
<Laney> Yeah, we're going to get that soon
<ochosi> flexiondotorg: rly? what bug?
<flexiondotorg> ochosi, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mate-control-center/+bug/1351890
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1351890 in ubuntu-mate "Changing external screen resolution with dual monitors" [Medium,Triaged]
<ochosi> ah that one, ok
<flexiondotorg> ochosi, Although our motivation to prepare the patch was to fix a segfault in MATE, other GTK2 applications are affected.
<flexiondotorg> ochosi, Upstream release now.
<flexiondotorg> Laney, Excellent. Thanks.
<attente_> seb128: hi, do you have time to look at https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/unity-settings-daemon/fcitx-transition/+merge/230289 and https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/unity-control-center/fcitx-transition/+merge/249523
<seb128> attente_, I can try to have a look today yes
<attente_> seb128: thanks!
<seb128> yw!
<seb128> attente_, btw I did follow up that work recently, did anything change compared to previous cycle? should still be a no-op for ibus users riht?
<attente_> seb128: yes, should only improve our situation with fcitx
<seb128> attente_, my ibus is not working, I think it's still like the ubuntu-keyboard thing, do we have a bug open about that?
<attente_> seb128: yeah, it's because of this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/maliit-framework/+bug/1245925
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1245925 in maliit-framework (Ubuntu) "Troublesome export in /etc/profile.d/maliit-framework.sh" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<attente_> the workaround for now is to comment out the export of QT_IM_MODULES, or remove maliit-framework
<attente_> sorry, QT_IM_MODULE
<Laney> purge
<attente_> ah, right. purge, sorry :)
<seb128> Laney, ?
<seb128> oh
<seb128> that's not a solution
<Laney> he called it a workaround
<seb128> yeah, I'm not interested in a workaround
<seb128> I was talking about fixing that issue
<seb128> in the distro
<Laney> yes indeed
<attente_> one thing we can do is make im-config still set GTK_IM_MODULE and XMODIFIERS, but it doesn't fix the fact that we need QT_IM_MODULES to have both maliitphablet and ibus/fcitx
<Laney> can it have multiple modules?
<Laney> (does stuff work right then?)
<attente_> don't think so. GTK_IM_MODULES can, but even then, it's just like going through a list of fallbacks until it picks one
<Laney> how does maliit get used for gtk apps?
<Laney> could we kill this file and teach im-config about maliit, then get $phone_place to call it?
<attente_> i guess we could probably do that without teaching im-config about maliit
 * Laney doesn't know how it works
<attente_> but it needs to set the environment variable across the session
<Laney> ye, some upstart job
<Laney> well anyway, just throwing out ideas :)
<seb128> well, I'm not even sure what should happen
<attente_> is there a way to know when we change from having a physical keyboard to not having one?
<seb128> it feels like the osk shouldn't be by session
<seb128> but by input device
<seb128> like usng a touch screen should display one
<Laney> can the toolkits do that?
<seb128> if you connect a bt keyboard to your phone it shouldn't display the osk then
<seb128> not sure
<seb128> I've feeling we are not going to resolve those usecases under xorg/unity7 though
<seb128> so meanwhile having a way to turn osk on or off, like we do with onboard, would be something
<Laney> perhaps we just say that we don't use maliit on unity 7 or something :|
<seb128> that wfm
<seb128> well, until we figure how we deal better with that
<seb128> I'm not even sure ubuntu-keyboard works fine on unity7
<Laney> the upstream one did at least work when I packaged it ages ago
<Laney> seb128: do we do "= unity8-* || = ubuntu-touch" or "!= ubuntu"?
<Laney> attente_: ^
<seb128> something is wrong in any case, because it if was taking over ibus, it should display its UI when trying to im?
<Laney> if you fix it like this, it would be good to also make that file a noop if maliit isn't installed
<seb128> Laney, I would say unity8 | ubuntu-touch
<attente_> yeah
<Laney> ok, attente_ are you happy to do that?
<attente_> Laney: sure
<Laney> can review after that
<Laney> sweet
<Laney> lemme know
<seb128> attente_, can you get desrt to look again to your indicator-keyboard changes and approve it if it's fine, if he is I can do a landing
<attente_> seb128: sure
<seb128> thanks
 * Laney pulls ze totem trigger
<Laney> chuk-chuk boom
<attente_> this script doesn't even seem to run when i start a unity 8 session...
<seb128> likely some Xsession.d hackery
<seb128> or X hacks don't apply to Mir
<attente_> so how does maliit currently work on the phone?
<attente_> the phone runs the profile.d scripts but the desktop doesn't?
<seb128> correct
<seb128> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/ubuntu-touch-session/trunk/view/head:/ubuntu-touch-session
<seb128> that the ubuntu-touch-session script
<seb128> which is some hackery used on the device
<seb128> unity8 desktop doesn't have those hacks
<seb128> the script sources profile.d
<attente_> maybe this is what we need to disable in u7
<seb128> that's one of those things we should deprecate by integrating what it does in the proper packages
<seb128> you mean?
<seb128> we are not going to install that script on unity7 if that's what you suggest :-)
<seb128> it does things like forcing the qt qpa to mir
<seb128> or has android bits
<seb128> we should do it the other way around, move things out of this script to the proper packages instead
<attente_> yeah
<attente_> but the script is running on u7 right now...
<attente_> no. i'm wrong, something else is running the /etc/profile.d scripts under u7
<seb128> well, profile.d scripts are run through Xsession.d
<attente_> oh, ok
<seb128> hum, in fact I don't have that package/script
<seb128> I wonder why my ibus is not working
<seb128> cyphermox, hey, can you get https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/mtp/lp1421664/+merge/249669 landed?
<cyphermox> sure
<seb128> thanks
<cyphermox> happy new year btw ;)
<seb128> cyphermox, I would try to write you that in chinese but my ibus is not working :p
<cyphermox> ahahha
<cyphermox> I could write it in vietnamese but for the same reasons
<attente_> seb128: what does your ~/.xinputrc say
<cyphermox> there's a bit fewer special accents to add that need ibus
<seb128> attente_, I deleted that file like 10 minutes ago, but it was empty
<attente_> can you try 'im-config -n ibus' and restart the session?
<seb128> why is that needed?
<seb128> how does it work with new users/installs?
<attente_> yeah, you're right, it shouldn't be needed
<seb128> let me restart session in case anyway
<desrt> seb128: i really can't ACK those changes
<seb128> desrt, why not?
<desrt> because i don't know anything about input methods or indicators :)
<seb128> are you happy with the code?
<desrt> i can review that part of it again :)
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> I can test the IM/indicator side
<attente_> i can look for another reviewer
<attente_> or happyaron, do you know someone else? ^
<seb128> 你好
<attente_> :D
<seb128> attente_, works after deleting that .xinput rc which had comments only
<seb128> maybe that was preventing im-config to do his init or something
<attente_> ah, maybe
<tedg> larsu, Can you look at https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/indicator-messages/lp1385331-unescape-message-ids/+merge/250235
<attente_> Laney, seb128, can you guys test https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/maliit/1245925/+merge/250311 on the device?
<attente_> to make sure osk still works
<attente_> i can't test it since the behaviour is different on the desktop
<seb128> attente_, I can do that
<GunnarHj> pitti: Hi Martin! Saw that https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+language-packs seems to be ready. Do you have time to get it into -proposed today?
<larsu> tedg: sure, give a few mins
<larsu> *me
<pitti> GunnarHj: yes, it's on my list; I have to wait for the currently running vivid langpack build to finish, though
<pitti> GunnarHj: I'm watching it on a foreground terminal :)
<GunnarHj> pitti: Ok, great! :)
<seb128> hum
<seb128> so my desktop doesn't boot anymore
<seb128> stucked on the plymouth logo
<seb128> it boots fine if I remove quiet splash though
<seb128> didrocks, pitti, ^ know of any issue with recent systemd updates?
<didrocks> seb128: didn't upgdate since yesterday, can do if you want
<didrocks> update*
<didrocks> seb128: actually, I'm running latest systemd already, no issue at boot
<didrocks> (did reboot just after latest upgrade)
<pitti> GunnarHj: I'm asking in #ubuntu-release about when to upload them; I figure having them in trusty-proposed should be fine, but I'll double-check
<pitti> seb128: I'm not aware of regressions; could you boot with systemd.debug-shell, and once it's hanging switch to VT9 and check systemctl list-jobs?
<seb128> pitti, k
<seb128> looking to the journal those boots have different fails
<seb128> pitti, http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/log
<GunnarHj> pitti: ok
<seb128> févr. 19 15:45:12 seb-e6410 systemd[1]: Starting Network Manager...
<seb128> févr. 19 15:46:02 seb-e6410 systemd[1]: Started Console System Startup Logging.
<seb128> why that lag?
<seb128> I guess I need debug as well
<larsu> n conjugating directly for voice, English uses the past participle form of the verb plus an auxiliary verb, either be or get, to indicate passive voice.
 * larsu accidentally pasted. Sorry
<pitti> darn, I missed the start of the English lesson
 * larsu hates middle-click paste
<larsu> pitti: reading wikipedia about passive voice :)
<pitti> o_O middle click paste == ♥
<seb128_> +1
<seb128_> pitti, no vt, including the vt9 one :/
<pitti> meh
<pitti> the 45 s lag is certainly odd, but it doesn't say anything in that log at that time
<pitti> févr. 19 15:46:27 seb-e6410 dbus[774]: [system] Failed to activate service 'org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1': timed out
<pitti> févr. 19 15:46:27 seb-e6410 dbus[774]: [system] Failed to activate service 'org.freedesktop.systemd1': timed out
<pitti> févr. 19 15:46:27 seb-e6410 dbus[774]: [system] Failed to activate service 'org.freedesktop.ColorManager': timed out
<seb128_> right, well it boots in 10s without quiet
<pitti> seb128_: that's also weird -- after that it shuts down, did you request that manually, or does it happen automatically?
<seb128_> I try one with debug to see if it has more
<seb128_> I do ctrl-alt-f1 and ctrl-alt-del
<pitti> ah, so manual shutdown
<seb128_> yes
<seb128> pitti, hum
<seb128> févr. 19 15:59:09 seb-e6410 systemd[1]: Starting Run Click system-level hooks...
<seb128> févr. 19 15:59:59 seb-e6410 systemd[1]: Received SIGINT.
<pitti> seb128: urk :) you might not want to install weird stuff
<seb128> that runs on non debug runs as well and doesn't hang the boot
<seb128> I'm unsure how to debug that :-/
<seb128> systemd.debug-shell doesn't give me a vt9
<pitti> seb128: so with plymouth is it just taking "long" or actually hanging forever? does it get far enough to ssh in and see what's happening?
<seb128> it seems to hang forever
<seb128> but I didn't wait for more than 3 minutes
<desrt> attente_: this patch is pretty great
<pitti> seb128: you mean VT switching doesn't work? or it doesn't even boot far enough after the initramfs?
<seb128> but a boot without quiet takes 15 seconds
<desrt> step 1) attente copy/pastes something from one part of the code to another part
<seb128> pitti, ctrl-alt-fn display empty screens
<desrt> step 2) desrt flags in review "this is not necessary"
<seb128> no command line
<desrt> step 3) attente fixes all of the other instances of same
<seb128> it just switches away from the plymouth logo
<desrt> step 4) massive net-negative diff
<pitti> seb128: yeah, 90s is the standard timeout, so anything which takes longer can safely count as "forever"
<pitti> desrt: sounds like step 5) hug attente ?
<desrt> srsly.
<willcooke> Sweet5hark1, quick easy way to reset LO settings to default?  Deleting something from .config perhaps?
 * Sweet5hark1 is in call
<willcooke> nw
<pitti> ./.config/libreoffice ?
<Sweet5hark1> willcooke: "rm -rf ~/.config/libreoffice" should reset your user profile
<willcooke> thanks pitti Sweet5hark1
<seb128> pitti, I could try to boot with systemd-bootchart I guess
<pitti> seb128: yeah, good first step
<pitti> seb128: also, do you have plymouth in the initramfs?
<pitti> zcat /initrd.img | cpio -t|grep ply
<seb128> pitti, how do I tell?
<seb128> yes
<pitti> seb128: ok, so you have cryptsetup installed probably?
<seb128> yes
<pitti> seb128: if you don't have encrypted internal partitions, you could try removing it, to compare
<seb128> but I don't use it
<seb128> k
<seb128> let me try
<pitti> (cryptsetup-bin is enough for encrypted USB etc.)
<pitti> seb128: if you still see plymouth, that at least means that it gets far enough into the root system to at least boot
<pitti> seb128: another strategy:
<pitti> - enable persistant journal: sudo mkdir /var/lib/journal
<pitti> reboot with plymouth, wait two mins, reboot
<pitti> - reboot without plymouth, journalctl -b -1
<seb128_> pitti, I do have persistant journal, that's how I got you the boot log before
<pitti> ah
<pitti> seb128_: ah, so you boot with bootchart by default?
<seb128_> pitti, ok, withoyt cryptsetup, stucked on plymouth with animated dots
<pitti> seb128_: so exactly the same?
<seb128_> pitti, not voluntarily
<seb128_> yes
<pitti> seb128_: voluntarily> you mean it accidentally boots with bootchart?
<seb128_> I'm not using bootchart that I know*
<seb128_> I use init=/lib/systemd
<seb128_> sorry /bin
<pitti> févr. 19 15:46:34 seb-e6410 umount[1458]: umount: /dev/.bootchart/proc: target is busy
<pitti> ah, perhaps this is normal then, but it looks odd for sure
<seb128_> I've the bootchart package installed
<pitti> seb128_: oh, you have an /etc/init.d/bootchart
<pitti> seb128_: I don't think I ever tested that with systemd
<seb128_> guess so
<pitti> but that could very plausibly be the cause
<seb128_> but that's not new
<seb128_> ok
<seb128_> pitti, after 2 minutes the plymouth logo went away
<pitti> seb128_: does that actually work? (or rather, did?)
<seb128_> I've only an empty screen now
<pitti> hm, so why no VTs and debug shell; darn
<seb128_> ohh
<seb128_> I've a vt1
<seb128_> shrug
<seb128_> trying to log in displayed some logind not starting error
<seb128_> and bounced me to xfailsafe
<seb128_> ah
<seb128_> got my vt
<seb128_> systemctl status hangs :-/
<seb128_> systemd is NOT happty
<pitti> ah, bootchart depends: upstart
<pitti> sounds like missing dbus
<seb128_> "Failed to read server status: ... timeout"
<pitti> *nod* (no dbus)
 * pitti installs bootchart and upstart, uninstalls systemd-sysv, and boots with init=/bin/systemd
<pitti> hm, that works
<seb128_> I've virtualbox installed
<seb128_> the line before the hangs on that box is virtualbox-guest-utils
 * pitti installs that, too
<seb128_> I don't understand why it would work without "quiet" though :/
<pitti> yeah
<pitti> seb128_: the main plymouth related change in 219 was the addition of didrocks's fsckd which tries to connect to plymouth
<Laney> bleh, my system just hard locked
<seb128_> Laney, one of those days!!
<pitti> seb128_: for experimentation, could you try sudo systemctl mask systemd-fsckd ?
<didrocks> can be the plymouth spam?
<seb128_> "spam"?
<didrocks> seb128_: if plymouth goes down, it tried to reconnect
<seb128_> pitti, I purge virtualbox-utils, was not it
<didrocks> tries*
<didrocks> but yeah, masking systemd-fsckd can help as pitti told
<seb128_> back on plymouth stucked animating dots
<seb128_> can I do that without dbus?
<ogra_> "rolex replica now cheap - contact your plymouth daemon !! "
<seb128_> or is that going to fail like systemctl status?
<pitti> wait
<ogra_> "your plymouth won the lottery !!"
 * Laney sinbins ogra_ 
<ogra_> :)
<pitti> seb128_: sudo ln -s /dev/null /etc/systemd/system/systemd-fsckd.service
<didrocks> you can mask the unit manually with the null symlink
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> seb128_: also, do you mind checking if fsck runs?
<seb128_> didrocks, how? I can't access to a vt
<seb128_> well, not before the timeout that makes plymouth go away
<didrocks> where did you type systemctl then?
<didrocks> ah ok
<didrocks> I doubt fsck would though run at every boot
<didrocks> (and so systemd-fsck should exits without contacting systemd-fsckd)
<didrocks> and thus plymouth
<pitti> didrocks: that might be it
<seb128_> when plymouth timeout, going to vt7 I've
<pitti> didrocks: I do have it running after a clean boot in my VM
<didrocks> pitti: oh?
<seb128_> [*** ] (3 of 4) A Start job is running for Wait for Plymouth Boot Screen to quit (2min 43s / no limit)
<seb128_> where the * are red
<pitti> didrocks: it's still running actually
<seb128_> the message was there on vt1 and changing
<seb128_> before I tries to log in
<didrocks> pitti: but only first boot, right?
<didrocks> hum, weird
<didrocks> fsck did run?
<pitti> didrocks: no, I rebooted like 10 times
<seb128_> no fsck running
 * didrocks is puzzled
<didrocks> seb128_: systemd-fsckd was running?
<didrocks> (if you didn't mask)
<Laney> oops, I just rebooted to systemd for the lolz
<seb128_> didrocks, yes, didn't try to mask yet
<seb128_> doing that now
<pitti> Feb 19 16:27:13 pid1 systemd[1]: Listening on fsck to fsckd communication Socket.
<pitti> Feb 19 16:27:13 pid1 systemd[1]: Starting fsck to fsckd communication Socket.
<pitti> Feb 19 16:27:13 pid1 systemd-fsck[172]: /dev/vda1: clean, 188260/1179648 files, 1021730/4718592 blocks
<Laney> lots of stuff is taking ages to start
<didrocks> pitti: do you still have some systemd-fsck instances running?
<didrocks> fscanf on the fsck pipe should return != 4
<didrocks> and thus, systemd-fsck closes after the connection
<pitti> $ sudo systemctl --all|grep fsck
<pitti> [sudo] password for martin:
<pitti>   systemd-fsck-root.service                                                           loaded    active   exited    File System Check on Root Device
<didrocks> and systemd-fsckd doesn't even try to connect to plymouth
<pitti>   systemd-fsckd.service                                                               loaded    active   running   File System Check Daemon to report status
<pitti>   systemd-fsckd.socket                                                                loaded    active   running   fsck to fsckd communication Socket
<seb128_> didrocks, pitti, with systemd-fsck masked I get a purple screen with no plymouth logo and it doesn't boot, get stucked on there
<pitti> didrocks: so, -root was running, seems it didn't properly tell fsckd "I'm done"?
<didrocks> pitti: at boot time, but after a while, (30s) systemd-fsckd.service exited?
<pitti> didrocks: correct
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, so expected, and it didn't even connect to plymouth (normally)
<pitti> didrocks: fsckd to inactive/dead, the socket to active/listening
<pitti> seb128_: I hope that was a typo in IRC only, that you masked fsckd and not fsck :)
<seb128_> pitti, correct :-)
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, so it's working as expected, we do wake up systemd-fsckd, I should probably do that only if we receive progress
<desrt> attente_: okay.. reviewed again... as always, your patch is fine, but i'm picking on style issues :p
<didrocks> pitti: but that's a noop, basically nothing happens after 30s and systemd-fsckd exits
<attente_> desrt: thanks, looking at it again. vala did flag that as a warning
<didrocks> (without connecting to plymouth)
<pitti> didrocks: do you have any log_debug() there which could help?
<pitti> didrocks: i. e. if seb128 boots with debug and plymouth, and collects the journal after the next (working) boot?
<desrt> attente_: vala should be reasonable enough to know that inside of a foreach the variable will be non-null
<pitti> seb128_: to be clear, without "splash" everything is fine, yes?
<seb128_> pitti, correct
<desrt> attente_: but uh... i guess that's why the mode is called "experimental"
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, they are quite a lot of log_debug(), so that could work
<didrocks> pitti: but as seb128_ still has the issue with systemd-fsckd masked…
<desrt> attente_: odd that the indicator has it enabled, to be honest...
<attente_> desrt: maybe it can't guarantee that for iterables in general..
<didrocks> let's try to mask as well systemd-fsck@ as well?
<desrt> attente_: it can in this case...
<pitti> didrocks: yeah, I'd still llike to see the debug output; I don't have a better idea how to debug that remotely now
<desrt> attente_: iterators work by ducktyping in a couple of possible ways
<attente_> desrt: oh. right
<pitti> didrocks: that might cause boot hangs, mounting the root fs etc. requires fsck?
<desrt> attente_: in this way, it works by calling a next_value() function until it returns null
<desrt> so it definitely knows :)
<seb128_> pitti, sorry, it has the issue without splash as well :-/
<seb128_> pitti, it doesn't have the issue if I remove "quiet" though, which doesn't make any sense to me
<didrocks> seb128_: can you try to mask system-fsck as well?
<pitti> seb128_: the long boot and failied dbus?
<desrt> attente_: but good luck getting anyone to care.... it's called --enable-experimental-non-null for a reason
<seb128_> pitti, no, atm I've no plymouth at all since I disabled fsckd
<pitti> seb128_: oh wait -- if you boot without splash but with quiet, boot is hanging?
<seb128_> didn't try to wait for 3 minutes
<seb128_> yes
<pitti> seb128_: with our without $vt_handoff?
<didrocks> seb128_: sudo ln -s /dev/null /etc/systemd/system/systemd-fsck-root.service and sudo ln -s /dev/null /etc/systemd/system/systemd-fsck@.service
<seb128_> with
<seb128_> oh
<seb128_> I stucked on
<desrt> attente_: your countdown/countup loop is.... excessive :)
<seb128_> A start job is running for File System Check on Root Device (40s / no limit)
<seb128_> with a bouncing [***]
<seb128_> this time
<pitti> well, my VM is booting with or without $vt_handoff
<seb128_> with quiet and no splash
<seb128_> that job counting
<seb128_> 1m15 now
<didrocks> I guess it's trying to connect to the socket and wait
<didrocks> (systemd-fsckd socket)
<didrocks> now that systemd-fsckd is masked
<pitti> seb128_: ok, it's a known thing that fsck doesn't report progress with quiet (not sure if that's a bug or a feature); do you think this could actually be a due fsck on your root fs?
<pitti> ah, right
<seb128_> I doubt it
<seb128_> it's a 80G ssd
<seb128_> it usually takes less than a minute
<seb128_> and it's 3 min now and counting
<didrocks> yeah, I guess it's blocked on the socket
<pitti> I can reproduce a hang
<didrocks> can you try to mask that unit to ensure it's all due to fsck-root?
<pitti> with masking fsckd and booting with "quiet" but no splash
<seb128_> pitti, I sent you a screen by email from my phone
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, but not sure the first hangs is the same
<seb128_> pitti, k, that's what I have as a config
<pitti> so I guess masking fsckd isn't such a great idea after all
<didrocks> this one is expected
<seb128_> why is removing "quiet" fixing it?
<pitti> but I don't get any other hang
<pitti> ah, the $vt_handoff won't let me see the error message, that's what's causing the empty screen
<pitti> yeah, I get symptoms like seb128 now
<pitti> even the low-graphics mode now after some 5 mins :)
<didrocks> without masking?
<seb128_> :-)
 * seb128_ removes the masking
<didrocks> seb128_: no, please adds the masking on the others I asked
<didrocks> add*
<pitti> didrocks: no, with masking
<seb128_> didrocks, let me read backlog
<pitti> so if I mask fsckd *and* boot with "quiet $vt_handoff", I get the trouble
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, as said, this is expected as the socket is blocking
<didrocks> but that doesn't explain the first issue seb128_ had
<pitti> if I boot without all options, I at least see the messages, but still blocking
<pitti> right
<seb128_> shrug, I don't manage to boot anymore now
<pitti> actually, no -- without any options it doesn't hang (very long)
<pitti> seb128_: boot with upstart (under advanced options in grub)
<seb128_> pitti, yeah, I was going to do that by editing the init= :-)
<didrocks> seb128_: did the option for you man :)
<seb128_> didrocks, let me try
<seb128_> shrug, you can't even ctrl-alt-del reboot when it's stucked waiting on thge socket
<didrocks> pitti: I guess removing the non blocking socket wasn't a good idea after all :p
<pitti> seb128_: press it 7 times in 2 s
<pitti> err, "more than 7x"
<seb128_> k
<pitti> (that's an emergency fallback; haven't tested it yet)
<seb128_> do I need to hang a chicken as well?
<pitti> seb128_: ok, sorry for the bad advice with masking
<pitti> seb128_: on the bright side, with that I reproduced something which is veeeery close to your symptoms, so it's useful after all
<didrocks> pitti: actually, that's a good point that seb128_ masked it, I think I should reintroduce non waiting socket for this
<seb128_> didrocks, ok, boots fine after masking fsck-root and @
<didrocks> ok, so clearly related to this… what happens :/
<seb128_> I also had a fsck run when I booted in recovery
<seb128_> it took like 30 seconds
<pitti> we don't have a debug journal for what actually happens, right?
<seb128_> so it's not fsck holding boot for 3 minutes
<pitti> i. e. without any masking, and plymouth and quiet and stuff
<seb128_> pitti, the pastebin from earlier is a debug journal
<pitti> yeah, it's clearly hanging at trying to talk to the socket
<didrocks> there are quite a log of debug in system-fsckd, less then systemd-fsck
<didrocks> but yeah, would be interesting to get the systemd-fsckd and systemd-fsck-root debugs
<pitti> seb128_: ah, ok
<pitti> http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/log ?
<pitti> that doesn't have any fsckd messages
<didrocks> nor fsck…
<seb128_> let me try again
<seb128_> removing all the masks and doing a debug boot
<seb128_> bah
<seb128_> my system works now
<seb128_> I wonder if there was a fsck needed and it was never completing
<didrocks> argh
<seb128_> which it did when I booted in recovery
<didrocks> do you mind forcing a fsck?
<pitti> seb128_: thanks for the picture
<seb128_> there is a flag to force it
<seb128_> pitti, yw :-)
<seb128_> didrocks, what's the file to touch again?
<pitti> seb128_: "failed to listen on fsck to fsckd communication Socket"
<pitti> didrocks: ^ does that tell you anything?
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, it did write this, one sec
<pitti> seb128_: sudo tune2fs -C 50 /dev/sdXX
<seb128_> pitti, the picture was from fsckd masked
<pitti> seb128_: ah, ok; that's expected then
<pitti> seb128_: but I doubt that the actual fscking is related to that
<didrocks> pitti: hum, no…
<didrocks> so yeah :)
<seb128_> ok, so forced fsck
<didrocks> so, at least, it means the bailing out works
<didrocks> now, let's see with your manual fsck forcing
<seb128_> but that works, it indicates the % on plymouth
<didrocks> :/
<seb128_> and boots then*
<pitti> yay heisenbug
<seb128_> :-/
<seb128_> thanks guys
<seb128_> I can ping you again if it ever comes back
<pitti> so I still think when it hung for you there was some problem to talk to fsckd
<didrocks> yeah, especially if you can reproduce it in loop
<didrocks> right, probably
<didrocks> would be nice to know exactly why…
<seb128_> bah
<seb128_> doing it again, on the reboot after the fsck
<seb128_> I didn't boot with debug though
<seb128_> let me try to reboot
<seb128_> I can journalctl -b -n anyway to get that log
<didrocks> that's weird… as the next one was working as expected
<didrocks> yeah
<pitti> also, in http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/log there was no actual fsck
<Laney> sooooooooo systemd takes ages to boot my system
<pitti> févr. 19 15:45:10 seb-e6410 systemd-fsck[272]: /dev/sda1 : propre, 937151/4685824 fichiers, 16702765/18730240 blocs
<didrocks> maybe Laney got the same issue…
<pitti> I know what "prope" means :)
<Laney> well it eventually timed out and booted
<seb128_> sooo
<Laney> kernel is 76 seconds, then networking is $ages
<Laney> from a systemd-analyze plot
<Laney> you probably can't be blamed for the kernel part, eh :)
<pitti> Laney: journalctl | pastebinit ?
<didrocks> Laney: yeah :p
<pitti> well, 76 s is absurdly long
<Laney> indeed
<pitti> I figure that doesn't happen under upstart?
<Laney> don't know
<Laney> oh I did have bootchart installed, maybe I have some of those lying about
<pitti> ah, don't :)
<pitti> (I mean, uninstall it)
<pitti> init=/lib/systemd/systemd-bootchart if you actually want one
<Laney> oh yeah LOADS!
<Laney> I mean from my previous upstart boots
<seb128_> didrocks, pitti, you have email
<pitti> Startup finished in 4.583s (firmware) + 4.202s (loader) + 2.719s (kernel) + 4.569s (userspace) = 16.075s
<seb128_> that's my vt7 after the plymouth timeout
<pitti> that can most certainly be improved, but it's not too bad, given that we did exactly zero work to optimize it
<seb128_> A start job is running for oFono Mobile telephony stack (17s / 1min30)
<didrocks> seb128_: not what I was expected…
<seb128_> is that sort of thing expected?
<didrocks> so, the first hang would have been oFono?
<Laney> pitti: ah, I think that's lies
<seb128_> dunno
<Laney> at least part of it
 * didrocks isn't familiar with that screen
<pitti> I didn't get seb128's second mail yet
<Laney> it was still trying to initialise some network iface even after the system was up
<pitti> (btw, welcome to #ubuntu-bootwoes)
<didrocks> pitti: 344Kb, too much for your mailbox :p
 * seb128_ pets good old upstart
<Laney> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10309940/
<seb128_> didrocks, pitti, well at least I can easy reproduce again :/ doing a debug boot atm, waiting for plymouth to timeout so I go to a vt
<didrocks> seb128_: always oFono?
<seb128_> dunno yet, I can't get to anything until plymouth timeouts
<pitti> Laney: hm, that's a mere 7 seconds
<pitti> from first message to graphical.target
<Laney> definitely did take longer
<Laney> where does it get the 1min15.966 seconds from?
<didrocks> ok, at least, fsck/fsckd doesn't hang Laney's laptop
<Laney> desktop
<Laney> laptop/systemd is super fast!
<didrocks> seb128_: just for my understanding, so you boot, plymouth timeouts and drop you into that vt?
<Laney> didn't try with 219 yet though
<seb128_> didrocks, no, just goes away, then I can vt switch
<seb128_> didrocks, vt7 is the screenshot I tool
<seb128_> took
<seb128_> I can log in on vt1
<seb128_> well, "log in", then xfailsafe kicks in
<didrocks> seb128_: ah ok, vt7…
<didrocks> seb128_: if you notice some bugs in xfailsafe, it's on me :)
<seb128_> :-)
 * didrocks forgot that was this cycle as well
<didrocks> seb128_: always, can locate ofono | grep service, I don't have any here
 * didrocks smells a touch thingy…
<pitti> Laney: ok, I'm afraid I don't see anything slow in that log; it starts at 15:40:38, eth0 is up at 15:40:42, lightdm is running at 15:40:45
 * Laney reboots again
<seb128> didrocks, ofono: /lib/systemd/system/ofono.service
 * Laney uses irc-as-a-stopwatch
<pitti> Laney: oh! I see you are affected by the "spontaneously unmounts my partitions" issue
<didrocks> seb128: maybe try to hem… mask… it :)
<Laney> grub...
<Laney> hitting enter now
<pitti> Laney: you want to upgrade your system, there was a badly broken lxcfs which messed up stuff
<Laney> black screen
<pitti> Laney: current vivid has that fixed, and systemd 219 has a robustification
<seb128> didrocks, pitti, http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/log ... debug log from buggy boot
<Laney> hmm, I thought I did dist-upgrade, when did that land?
<pitti> Laney: bug 1419623
<ubot5> bug 1419623 in lxcfs (Ubuntu) "systemd unmounts mounted filesystems when lxcfs is installed" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1419623
<pitti> Laney: systemd 218-10ubuntu1, and lxcfs 0.5-0ubuntu2, but already a week ago
<didrocks> seb128: pitti: yeah, the hang is way too late to be systemd-fsck* related (as it's blocking other phases and you won't be at the network stage there)
<Laney> surely I have those
<Laney> will see in a second
<Laney> (still black screen)
<didrocks> seeing it's just after some nm activity, it's probably this ofono…
<didrocks> seb128: so try masking (I don't think anything else is depending on it) and reboot?
<Laney> bleh
<Laney> I hit escape
<Laney> some stuff is still starting
<Laney> ofono, plymouth, logind, virbr0
<seb128_> didrocks, same issue with ofono uninstalled :-/
<Laney> oh, xfallback
<didrocks> seb128_: hum, and this time it's telling that it's waiting on… ?
<seb128_> didrocks, waiting on the timeout ...
<didrocks> seb128_: don't tell me that masking ofono was a bad idea, I don't want we create that meme :p
<seb128_> lol
<seb128_> it has 3 stuff he was cycle through
<seb128_> login service
<seb128_> waiting for plymouth to exit
<seb128_> and some other
<Laney> I think I'm in the same place as seb128_ now
<Laney> \o/
<seb128_> :-/
<seb128_> oh, hey xfailsafe
<didrocks> if only we could have a vt…
<Laney> hahaha
<Laney> I have a vt
<seb128_> me too
<didrocks> yeah, but not when it's hanging
<Laney> oh right
<didrocks> or while*
<seb128_> just takes 3 minutes to get to it
<pitti> GunnarHj: fresh trusty-proposed langpacks uploaded and accepted, they are building now
<didrocks> so, maybe waiting on plymouth to exit would be due to fsckd in some form?
<didrocks> (but the timeout is supposively 30s)
<seb128_> could be
<seb128_> masking fsck
<seb128_> masking fsck* makes my system boot
<GunnarHj> pitti: Great, Martin. I'm going to notify the translators later tonight.
<didrocks> let's try to reinstall an older systemd-fsck, which doesn't talk to fsck
<seb128_> didrocks, is that just the binary to copy?
<didrocks> seb128_: yeah, /lib/systemd/systemd-fsck from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/218-8ubuntu2
<didrocks> seb128_: you didn't upgrade this machine to 218-10ubuntu1 since Friday?
<didrocks> (this was the first one with systemd-fsckd)
<seb128_> I think I did
<seb128_> I did daily upgrades
<didrocks> I guess you would have got this one though
<didrocks> but let's bail it out anyway
<Laney> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10310208/
<seb128_> maybe I didn't reboot
<Laney> this troublesome boot starts at 16:19:49
<seb128_> Laney, no such timestamp in your log?
<didrocks> I was going to say…
<Laney> there is ...
<didrocks> seb128_: it's in the systemd binary btw (sorry, didn't told you)
<didrocks> oh multiple boots
<Laney> yeah it's just all of syslog
<didrocks> so, fsck didn't block
<pitti> From sebastien.bacher@laposte.net  Thu Feb 19 17:07:36 2015
<didrocks> my only guess at this point (if fsckd is to blame) is that it hangs plymouth
<pitti>  Subject: Screenshot
<pitti>   Folder: spam
<pitti> seb128_: ^ sorry
<pitti> seb128_: what kind of pictures do you send me? :-)
<seb128_> lol
<didrocks> pitti: next time he will send with "Get a billion dollars in 30 minutes" :)
<pitti> didrocks: yeah, sounds like it; sorry, got diverted in other channels -- did you ask Laney to mask the magic stuff and try with that already?
<Laney> systemd-fsckd ofono ?
<pitti> systemd-fsck-root also, I believe?
<pitti> (didrocks knows that better, sorry)
<didrocks> pitti: seb128_ is trying to downgrade systemd-fsck binary first
<didrocks> Laney: systemd-fsck-root.service
<Laney> okey dokey
<pitti> Laney: ok, so perhaps let's wait until didrocks is done with debugging that with seb, and then we'll try the same on your box?
<Laney> I'm suspicous that it booted properly the previous time
<Laney> so could indeed be fsck
<didrocks> yeah, sounds good :)
<Laney> 'properly' but slow
<pitti> I'm sure that using btrfs magically saves me from that, or it's just a weird timing difference
<pitti> although my test VM does have ext4
<didrocks> well, I never had any issue with ext4 here
<seb128_> didrocks, pitti, sorry, I don't have the issue anymore now :/
<Laney> how do I see if it wants to fsck?
<didrocks> seb128_: try harder! :)
<didrocks> Laney: you should have progress reported on plymouth and /dev/console
<didrocks> seb128_: that was before downgrading the binary?
<seb128_> didrocks, yes, didn't try that yet, I just downloaded the deb
<didrocks> argh :/
<didrocks> Laney: do you still get it?
<seb128_> I wanted to restore the masked units first
<didrocks> like every boot?
<seb128_> bah
<seb128_> I forced fsck and I get no plymouth
<seb128_> frozen on a purple screen
<Laney> didrocks: I wanted to see if the drive thinks it needs fscking
 * seb128_ power down and reboot
<pitti> didrocks: what kind of death message does fsckd send to plymouth :)
<seb128_> back at having the bug
<didrocks> pitti: a random one apparently :p
<pitti> didrocks: could that be any 32 bit vs. 64 bit thing?
<didrocks> I doubt Laney is using 32 bits
<seb128_> didrocks, pitti, it seems to start happening after a fsck run, well the boot after that
<didrocks> that's… weird
<didrocks> seb128_: so replace the binary
<Laney> tune2fs is hanging
<Laney> beh
<pitti> Laney: wut?
<Laney> the system is in some kind of disturbing state
<didrocks> pitti: it's really easy to crash plymouth for the record with the wrong protocole
<didrocks> so that can be it, but we both tested this I guess in multiple boots…
<Laney> oh I think it's sudo that is hanging
<Laney> PAM woes probably
<pitti> Laney: D-BUS not yet running, I figure?
<seb128_> Laney, in my case logind and dbus were unhappy
<Laney> yes this went wrong for me
<pitti> ps aux|grep message.*dbus-daemon ?
<seb128_> didrocks, boots fine with old systemd-fsck
<seb128_> let me restore the new one and see if that restore the bug
<kenvandine> bregma, i got my yoga 2 pro, beautiful laptop!
<kenvandine> bregma, but chrome sucks in high dpi :/
<kenvandine> bregma, is there anyway to make chrome suck less?
<pitti> Laney: could you try replacing /lib/systemd/systemd-fsck with http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/tmp/systemd-fsck ?
<seb128_> kenvandine, talk to qengho
<Laney> pitti: it's running but services which want to use it didn't start up
<pitti> Laney: that's the amd64 binary from 218-8ubuntu2
<kenvandine> bregma, and wow... what a nice display!
<seb128_> pitti, is that an old one or a new with debug one?
<Laney> pitti: okay
<kenvandine> qengho, any tips for making chrome work better with high dpi?
<seb128_> pitti, Laney, old one works fine for me
<didrocks> pitti: this is the one seb128_ installed FYI, let's see if reboots work for me
<kenvandine> chromium seems to support it
<didrocks> him*
<kenvandine> but the menus are terrible in chromium
<Laney> pitti: I pasted a syslog http://paste.ubuntu.com/10310208/ (search for 16:19:49) in case you can see anything useful
<seb128_> didrocks, can you force a fsck and try to reboot twice?
<didrocks> seb128_: so, interested into your second boot with the upgraded :p
<didrocks> seb128_: you mean rebooting twice with fsck each time?
<qengho> kenvandine: I may have something that works in a week or so, with release of 40.0.2214.115.
<seb128_> didrocks, no, fsck once, then reboot
<qengho> kenvandine: menus might be better for that.
<qengho> kenvandine: for GOOG Chrome, i have no tips.
<kenvandine> cool, i changed the resolution to 1080p for now :)
<didrocks> seb128_: well, this is what you do with tune2fs, right? You get the fsck the first time, let it go. and then reboot?
<kenvandine> which i shouldn't complain about
<seb128_> didrocks, yes
<didrocks> so you shouldn't get fsck the second time
<seb128_> shrug, no plymouth on the fsck boot
<didrocks> well fsck is running
<didrocks> and telling "nothing to do"
<kenvandine> but wow... at 3200x1800... beautiful!
<kenvandine> just not the browser :/
<kenvandine> firefox isn't much better
<qengho> kenvandine: you can fix like four times the number of bugs, with that much screen!
<kenvandine> qengho, exactly!
<didrocks> seb128_: with the old version?
<didrocks> or upgraded to the new one?
<seb128_> new one
<kenvandine> bregma, the touch pad annoys me more than the keyboard, it's really sensitive to taps
<kenvandine> turned that off :)
<didrocks> I don't understand, I don't send anything to plymouth if there is no fsck to do…
<didrocks> so, why the second time wouldn't work well :/
<seb128_> maybe it's nothing to do with it
<didrocks> well, it sounds like it though :/
<seb128_> in fact I had the run where fsck is needed not displaying plymouth on some boot
<pitti> Laney: looks like plymouth indeed; so, things to try: (1) test with the older sytemd-fsck, or (2) test booting without "splash"?
<seb128_> so I sit on power down
<seb128_> because it seemed stucked
<seb128_> maybe it made fsck unhappy
<seb128_> and send something that plymouth doesn't handle
<bregma> kenvandine, yeah, a little annoying until you get used to it
<didrocks> seb128_: ah ok, so you would still have fsck on the second time
<didrocks> and I send something to plymouth that it doesn't like
<didrocks> but sometimes, for you, it's working
<Laney> pitti: ack, trying without splash
<didrocks> and here, every boot is :/
<seb128_> didrocks, that's my guess
<kenvandine> bregma, the tap to click is so touchy, i can't really use the indicators... but that could be me using only thinkpad's for 15 years :)
<didrocks> ok, so the thing that changed last minute is the Control+C
<kenvandine> and always disabling the touchpad completely :)
<pitti> so, bug report; fsckd sends ping of death to plymouth?
<didrocks> as plymouth boot and plymouth x11 have different protocoles
<Laney> how come it makes dbus fail to work properly?
<kenvandine> this is my first non-thinkpad in probably 15 years
<didrocks> seb128_: it's on an amd64 machine?
<seb128_> didrocks, 32bits for me
<didrocks> hum, mind if I send you a patch then? and rebuild systemd? (just extract systemd-fsckd from it)
<didrocks> I want to remove the "cancel" option
<Laney> pitti: no 'splash' -> still broken
<Laney> Still seeing 'Wait for Plymouth to quit'
<bregma> kenvandine, mine is a clickpad, I never tap-to-click because of the lack of tactile feedback
 * bregma needs clicks or does not compute
<Laney> Plymouth Boot Screen
<kenvandine> bregma, yeah, i'm happier with that
<didrocks> seb128_: that should be enough: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10310639/
<kenvandine> qengho, is there a PPA for chromium that you land stuff in before vivid?
<qengho> kenvandine: Yes.  ppa:canonical-chromium-builds/stage
<kenvandine> i'll enable that and hope to see some improvements :)
<qengho> kenvandine: Nothing new there for another day or so.
<kenvandine> qengho, mind pinging me when i should try testing high-dpi again?
<qengho> kenvandine: sure.
<kenvandine> fwiw... windows 8.1 isn't much better at that resolution :)
<kenvandine> IE handles it fine
<kenvandine> but quite a few apps i played with was terrible
<kenvandine> the browsers are the only apps i had problems with on vivid
<kenvandine> all the other apps i've tried worked well
<kenvandine> so great job guys!
<kenvandine> bregma, ^^ i suspect you had something to do with that :)
<Laney> doesn't look like the old systemd-fsck is helping
<seb128_> in fact I just had the issue with it as well I think
<seb128_> waiting for the system to give me back a login to check that I correctly copied the binary
<didrocks> seb128_: with the old systemd-fsck?
<seb128_> yes
<didrocks> pitti: this is becoming crazy ^ :/
<seb128_> fsck is maybe just a redherring
<seb128_> could be another bug in new systemd
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> Laney: you told you were not on latest systemd though?
<didrocks> and did my memory/reading/english/french betrayed me?
<Laney> should be, let me check
<Laney> ya, 219
<pitti> Laney does have 219
<Laney> how come I get waiting for plymouth even without 'splash', btw?
<seb128_> didrocks, pitti, so yeah, issue is there as well with old systemd-dsck
<pitti> seb128_: that is, boot hangs on ofono and other stuff?
<didrocks> ConditionKernelCommandLine=splash
 * pitti lost track a bit, sorry (getting pinged in other channels)
<seb128_> pitti, I removed ofono, so not it
<didrocks> Laney: and you can't get a status of which job exactly it is waiting on?
<Laney> there's some general problem with dbus
<Laney> I think ofono is probably an instance of that
<seb128_> yes, things timeout
<didrocks> Laney: shouldn't be plymouth-start.service due to this ConditionKernelCommandLine
<seb128_> likely
<Laney> didrocks: grep splash /proc/cmdline -> nothing
 * didrocks backlog to see the exact line that Laney is seeing
<didrocks> "Plymouth Boot Screen"
<Laney> I typed that
<didrocks> Laney: do you have a "Show" before?
<didrocks> Wait for
<didrocks> or Terminate ?
<Laney> terminate IIRC
<didrocks> ExecStart=-/bin/plymouth quit
<didrocks> unconditionally
<didrocks> so we always tries to quit plymouth
<didrocks> which is a noop I guess if not running
<Laney> seems so
<didrocks> then, maybe the dbus issues makes systemd puzzle or it's really that plymouth quit hangs
<didrocks> Laney: the timeout is 20s, doesn't seem what you see though, right?
<Laney> it has no timeout
<Laney> just counts up forever
<seb128> worry, I'm stopping debugging for today, need to go in less than 1 hour and I've stuff I wanted to get uploaded before feature freeze today
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, I guess we won't solve it today TBH
<Laney> some other jobs did get their timeouts though
<didrocks> seb128: next step (tomorrow?) would be to downgrade to -10ubuntu1
<didrocks> or 2
<seb128> I've faith in Laney
<didrocks> ahah :)
<seb128> he can resolve it :-)
 * didrocks should have stopped already btw :p
<didrocks> Laney: the timeout is once the "quit" job fires
<Laney> you're funny
<didrocks> so if everything else is delayed
<didrocks> I guess this one isn't accurate
<didrocks> Laney: ok, let's try a bigger hammer, downgrade to -10ubuntu2?
<Laney> ok
<Laney> do you have the binaries on hand?
<Laney> oh maybe ssh is working
<Laney> don't fancy navigating LP at the console :p
<didrocks> uno momento!
<Laney> it's ok, ssh is working, I can scp them
<didrocks> ah good: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/218-10ubuntu2/+build/6984026/+files/udev_218-10ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<didrocks> (so that you can win 20s :p)
<Laney> so many packages
 * didrocks gives some TCP ones to Laney :p
<Laney> wget --recursive \o/
<Laney> come on udev postinst
<Laney> you can do it
<Laney> ...
<Laney> can you?
 * didrocks trusts in udev postinst :p
<seb128> attente_, your osk .sh change seems to work fine on the device for me
<Laney> wait what
<Laney> I didn't have new udev stuff before
<didrocks> oh?
<attente_> seb128: great, thanks!
<Laney> didrocks: I'd done apt-get install systemd-sysv but not dist-upgraded
<Laney> let me try rebooting with 218 anyway
<didrocks> yeah… let's see
<Laney> didrocks: lightdm!
<didrocks> Laney: you see lightdm, you mean, or you did spot it was lightdm? :)
<Laney> I see lightdm now
<Laney> i.e. it works
<didrocks> "long time no see" :)
<didrocks> mind reupgrading, just to confirm?
<didrocks> oh before that
<didrocks> please copy /lib/systemd/system-fsckd and /lib/systemd/system-fsck somewhere
<Laney> k
<didrocks> so that you can restore them
<didrocks> just to check if it's the protocole change that would be in cause :p
<Laney> erm
<Laney> dist-upgrade wants to remove ubuntu-desktop
<Laney> and all of xorg
<willcooke> erm
<didrocks> Laney: apt-get install <binary-packages>/vivid? :/
<willcooke> Laney, you didnt add mlankhorst's ppa did you?
<Laney> no
<Laney> didrocks: can't on a dist-upgrade
<Laney> aptitude points at xserver-xorg-core
<Laney> meh, one thing at a time
 * Laney leaves that behind for now
<Laney> willcooke: oh wait, yes I did, ha
<Laney> I just checked some package which wasn't in it
 * Laney fail
<willcooke> This is an epic day for me
 * willcooke <-- l33t
<willcooke> seb128, getting that power thing out the way has fixed 99% of my provlems
<seb128> willcooke, great
<willcooke> the 1% being my ability to type
<seb128> lol
<Laney> ok, systemd 219: take II
<Laney> didrocks: seems bad again - try replacing those binaries?
<didrocks> Laney: yes please
<Laney> super ack
<Laney> no good, looks like you are innocent
<didrocks> |o|
<didrocks> pitti: ok, bad news is that it seems there is a real regression in 219… :/
<Laney> did you try it?
<didrocks> Laney: I'm running it, no issue here
<didrocks> (did reboot twice since yesterday)
<didrocks> and I'm sure Martin did as well…
<Laney> nod
<Laney> always the way
<didrocks> of course :/
<mlankhorst> Laney: x-staging is needed for xorg-server 1.17
<Laney> it's okay
<Laney> I didn't really want to run it
<didrocks> Laney: let's dig that more tomorrow I guess, until then, you can reboot with upstart with the grub menu
<Laney> didrocks: ya, no worries, I gtg in a minute anyway
<Laney> btw 'busctl' works
<Laney> so the system bus isn't completely broken
<didrocks> interesting
<didrocks> well, we'll see :)
<Laney> fun!
 * didrocks will go as well, playing with unity3d support in ubuntu!
<didrocks> see you guys :)
<Laney> bye!
<seb128> calling it a day, have a nice evening
<larsu> seb128: enjoy!
<seb128> larsu, thanks
<Laney> pitti: go to go now, but for info
<Laney> I removed BusName from polkitd.service and SystemdService from /u/s/dbus-1/system-services/org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1.service and now I have lightdm again
<Laney> tried this because journalctl -u dbus was showing polkit failing to get the name as its first action, which I guessed probably caused cascading failures
 * Laney waves \o
<larsu> bye Laney!
<dagerian> anyone mind helping me out
<pitti> hm, so I missed didrocks and Laney
<pitti> and seb128 too
<andrzejr> Hi, what is the status of libraries like libindicator or libido? I'm using the first one in xfce4-indicator-plugin for xubuntu and was planning to use the other one (not limited to xubuntu) but there are no releases newer than 12.10.
<andrzejr> There are quite a few new versions in bzr so it looks as if these libraries were now only intended for use in Ubuntu. Is that correct?
 * Bl4ckD34Th Bl4ckD34Th return to take your soul! You own to Bl4ckD34Th!!!
<dobey> nope
<Bl4ckD34Th> ok
<Bl4ckD34Th> sorry
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-02-20
<pitti> Good morning
<ochosi> morning everyone
<ochosi> larsu: since you said i should ping you if i don't get a response within a few days, here it comes! PING :D https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=744601
<ubot5> Gnome bug 744601 in general "Titlebar is hidden when window is maximized" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<darkxst> ochosi, won't that conflict with unity where they do hide titlebars for maximised apps?
<ochosi> darkxst: i'm not really an expert on unity over here, but since larsu approved it, i presume it's ok for them
<darkxst> seb128, does unity rely on set_hide_titlebar_when_maximized, or do the global menu bar hacks override that?
<seb128> hum, to hide what?
<seb128> titlebars are handled by the wm and always removed afaik
<seb128> if it was relying on a flag it would work on every application
<ochosi> yeah, i think this line in evince is just a relic
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> pitti, salut, ça va ?
<pitti> seb128: ça va bien, mieux que systemd :)
<pitti> seb128, Laney: I filed bug 1423811
<ubot5> bug 1423811 in systemd (Ubuntu) "219-1ubuntu1 regression: boot hangs, logind fails" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1423811
<seb128> pitti, are Laney and I the only ones to see the issue?
<pitti> I now get this as well
<seb128> oh
<seb128> great!
<pitti> some dist-upgrade or change or whatever triggered it
<pitti> so I'm debugging it now
<seb128> going to be easier for you to debug
<seb128> let me know how you debug
<pitti> I added the minimal set of packages to downgrade there
<seb128> can be useful for next time :-)
<pitti> seb128, Laney: would be nice if you could confirm that you have exactly the same, i. e. downgrading these four packages and doing no other modifications makes things work again? (with and without splash)
<seb128> can do that in a bit
<seb128> but I need to do some catchup on email and stuff first
<pitti> seb128: no worries
<pitti> seb128: I'm fairly sure it's the same issue, it woudl be too much of a coincidence
<pitti> Laney, seb128: or, eaiser: just wait until I have a fix, and if things still go haywire for you, you file another bug (but chances are low)
<seb128> right, I was going to say
<seb128> still please keep us updated on what you do and what you found
<pitti> seb128: I got a debug journal and did the usual package bisecting first, so pretty much what you did yesterday
<pitti> seb128: I now build a package with a sysv-generator fix, to ensure that it's not that (or maybe it actually is)
<pitti> seb128: and then I'll start bisecting individual /lib/systemd/systemd-* binaries
<pitti> and also have a good deep look at the debug log
<pitti> (wrt. "what do I do now"); but I keep track of stuff in the bug report too
<seb128> k
<darkxst> seb128, well the hints come from gtk, but we have mostly been on CSD's for a while now, so....
<didrocks> good morning
<didrocks> seb128: pitti: I got the boot issue once this morning
<seb128> lut didrocks
<didrocks> spent 30 minutes rebooting/trying multiple things…
<seb128> didrocks, pitti gets it as well
<didrocks> didn't retrigger it
<seb128> he's debugging
<didrocks> ah
<seb128> you guys and you "no, works fine here" :-)
<didrocks> seb128: well, I did boot twice with the new systemd without any issue
<seb128> didrocks, happy friday btw!
<didrocks> and this morning, got it once on 10 boots!
<didrocks> so clearly annoying issue :/
<didrocks> happy friday seb128 :)
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<pitti> yeah, until yesterday 219-1ubuntu1 was humming away fine for me, too..
<didrocks> pitti: I don't want to say, but seb128 saw it first
<pitti> didrocks: hereux vendredi !
<didrocks> I will definitively put the blame on him :)
<didrocks> and happily :p
 * didrocks hugs seb128
<didrocks> pitti: joyeux vendredi aussi!
 * seb128 hugs didrocks back
<pitti> didrocks: keeping track in bug 1423811
<ubot5> bug 1423811 in systemd (Ubuntu) "219-1ubuntu1 regression: boot hangs, logind fails" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1423811
 * didrocks opens
<didrocks> oh, you were able to use list-jobs
<pitti> sudo works, yes
<didrocks> my vt1 login was totally screwed for me
<pitti> without sudo it wants polkit which doesn't work
<didrocks> no sudo, no dbus…
<didrocks> the machine was really in a weird state
<didrocks> all commands hanging basically
<pitti> I get something funny in qemu as well: I see the plymouth dots on top of my X session
<didrocks> so "sudo plymouth quit" didn't work
<didrocks> (and we ignore the return value for this job)
<pitti> that's unexpectedc -- my locally built .debs with merging a few trivial fixes from debian work
 * pitti rebuilds our exact vivid package locally to verify
<pitti> but that may explain why it worked for me until yesterday, when I got my self-built debs replaced with the archive's
<didrocks> pitti: well, I always used the archive version, and so, on 12 boots since I upgraded, I only got the issue once
<pitti> didrocks: obviously a race; it also works fine with teh archive debs in a VM
 * pitti tries some other things, bbl
<didrocks> good luck!
<pitti> WTF, I managed to kill the dpkg database
<pitti> /var/lib/dpkg/status is mostly empty
<pitti> seb128, didrocks, Laney: it works again here without persistant journal
<pitti> but I rm'ed mine; could you perhaps mv /var/log/journal{,.old} to keep it for reproducing, and check if that helps?
<didrocks> pitti: I disabled persistent journal last week
<didrocks> pitti: and so, got the issue this morning
<pitti> ack, noting that down
<didrocks> $ ls /var/log/journal
<didrocks> ls: impossible d'accéder à /var/log/journal: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
<pitti> so now I hope I can get the issue again somehow
<didrocks> yeah, definitively can't here :/
<pitti> didrocks: *phew*, I got it in a VM! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1423811/comments/3
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1423811 in systemd (Ubuntu) "219-1ubuntu1 regression: boot hangs, logind fails" [Critical,In progress]
<pitti> that makes things a ton easier
<didrocks> pitti: interesting, not sure how this is related as I didn't touch the journal for quite a while, but if this can trigger the race reliably, that's nice!
<pitti> didrocks: well, reliable enough at least, for me
<pitti> in qemu it only seems to hang once after that, but good enough I guess
<didrocks> interesting…
 * pitti runs off to get a haircut, bbl
<didrocks> see you pitti :)
<seb128> pitti, have fun!
<willcooke> morning
 * willcooke <-- no here
<willcooke> *not
<didrocks> hey willcooke-london :)
<willcooke> So much for my day off
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> guys i have no indicators at atll running
<tsdgeos> is it something i did?
<tsdgeos> or did some update land yesterday?
<seb128> hey willcooke
<didrocks> tsdgeos: do you have unity-panel-service running?
<seb128> tsdgeos, desktop, phone, Ubuntu version, desktop env?
<tsdgeos> didrocks: yes
<tsdgeos> seb128: desktop
<seb128> vivid?
<tsdgeos> otherwise i'd be in #ubuntu-touch :D
<tsdgeos> seb128: yes
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/7.3.1+15.04.20150219.2-0ubuntu1 landed
<seb128> do you have anything in your .cache/upstart/unity7.log
<seb128> or unity-panel-service.log
<tsdgeos> untiy7 is not interesting
<tsdgeos> this is unity panel service http://paste.ubuntu.com/10321094/
<tsdgeos> not sure if interesting or not
<seb128> Trevinho, ^ can you help there?
<tsdgeos> actually it's weird
<tsdgeos> since indicator time is running for example
<tsdgeos> but i can't see it
<seb128> do you have any indicator showing or menus?
<tsdgeos> the title of the app
<tsdgeos> and the [x] to close
<tsdgeos> no idea about appmenu
<tsdgeos> since it's kind of broken in qt5 apps
<tsdgeos> but probably not since firefox does not show me the menus either
<tsdgeos> let me reboot
<tsdgeos> and see if it fixes anything
<larsu> ochosi, darkxst: what seb128 says. Unity always removes title bars for maximized windows, whereas gnome shell only does it when the application requests it (basically if it has window controls inside of its main toolbar)
<larsu> but this has gone out of style anyway for csd
<larsu> ochosi: pinging upstream about it
<Laney> morning!
<larsu> morning Laney!
<Laney> ah pitti, you managed to get the bug?
<pitti> Laney: yeah, I keep notes in the LP bug report
<Laney> do you remember what I said yesterday too?
<didrocks> hey Laney
<Laney> 19/02 18:15:00 <Laney> I removed BusName from polkitd.service and SystemdService from  /u/s/dbus-1/system-services/org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1.service and now I have lightdm again
<pitti> Laney: it's a bit finicky to reproduce, but I now found a recipe that at least works on my laptop and in qemu
<pitti> Laney: not everything, sorry; I got sidetracked by some other pings
<Laney> hopefully that wasn't a coincidence
<Laney> oh, maybe it was, now I have low graphics ^o)
<pitti> Laney: do you use persistant journal?
<Laney> yep
<Laney> wait
<pitti> I have a hunch that this is related to the new ACL tmpfiles.d feature
<Laney> I'm getting confused between systems
<pitti> but I'm currently bisecting the changes
<Laney> I need to check
<pitti> I have four debs to test, then a couple of binaries, etc.
<Laney> I enabled it on this laptop, but that system → I just installed systemd-sysv and rebooted
<Laney> (the one with the bug)
<Laney> no, no persistent journal there
<pitti> didrocks got it without persistant journal once, too, but it also applies ACLs to /run/systemd/journal/
<pitti> so having a persistant journal is not "the" trigger, but it helps on my systems at least
<didrocks> yeah, the ACL one is a good lead I guess
<didrocks> pitti: tell us if you need help, I'm almost done with my backlog
<tsdgeos> seb128: a reboot "fixed" it btw
<tsdgeos> i'll see if it happens again
<seb128> tsdgeos, weird :-/
<seb128> tsdgeos, k, let we know
<pitti> didrocks: can you reproduce it in a VM?
 * pitti getting diverted by another high urgency issue again, argh
<didrocks> pitti: I can give it a try, let me upgrade the VM to a more recent version
<pitti> didrocks: btw, I edited /etc/default/grub to drop splash quiet and added systemd.debug-shell
<pitti> then sudo update-grub
<didrocks> pitti: ok, doing with that + persistent journal (but downloading a new iso for now)
<pitti> meh, and now it stopped reproducing in vm
<pitti> hah, and it starts again when I do an sbuild in the background on my host, to slow it down again
<pitti> ah no, boot is just slower
<pitti> bummer
<mlankhorst> argh, using /bin/bash ../configure gives different results than ../configure
<mlankhorst> giving the useless ../libtool: preserve_args+= --tag CC: not found
<larsu> ochosi: pushed to master. Thanks!
<didrocks> pitti: tried multiple reboots without quiet splash, creating persistent logs and nothing…
<larsu> let me know if you guys need help debugging
<didrocks> pitti: oh, however, my keyboard is now in qwerty, despite the indicator
<didrocks> so, something fishy…
<didrocks> LANG is right…
<didrocks> and no LC_*
<didrocks> loadkeys didn't work, and now, reboot and azerty…
<didrocks> ah, got it this time
<Laney> didrocks: did you get the bug?
<davmor2> Hey guys on vivid desktop I can't update via software updater because of the extras repo is there any chance we can get them disabled if they are broken?
<Laney> I turned of systemd dbus activation for logind too and it's booted a few times okay now ...
<Laney> hi davmor2, do you mean upgrading from utopic?
<didrocks> Laney: on qemu, once, on my system one as well (as said this morning ;))
<davmor2> Laney: no fresh install
<Laney> when did you install?
<willcooke> change of plans, I will be here today
<davmor2> Laney weekend
<Laney> didrocks: lot of backlog, didn't read it all ........
<didrocks> willcooke: sorry man :/
<davmor2> Laney: last Saturday infact
<Laney> it's supposed to not be enabled any more
<Laney> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt-setup/1:0.80ubuntu7
<Laney> try a new daily to double check?
<willcooke> didrocks, thanks :)  It's not so bad.  I figure I wont need to work over the weekend, which is probably the better idea
<davmor2> Laney: hmmmm should that not of got installed via update too though or will it not over write the existing list?
<didrocks> willcooke: heh, not untrue
<didrocks> grrrr, can't stop on shell-debug :/
<Laney> davmor2: what existing list?
<Laney> that's why I asked you if it was an upgrade
<davmor2> Laney: only update from the fresh install on saturday
<Laney> I don't think anything will fix it within vivid
<Laney> only for new installs and upgrades after the fixes went in
<didrocks> pitti: wait! I tried multiple reboots with upstart, and got one hang
<didrocks> seb128: Laney ^
<pitti> didrocks: with upstart?
<Laney> with upstart?
<didrocks> yeah
<Laney> umm
<davmor2> Laney: right.  I'll do a fresh install later then and see if it is fixed in that install
<didrocks> init=/sbin/upstart
<Laney> what are you suspecting?
<seb128> different pb?
<didrocks> don't know, but we got also newer kernels and such
<didrocks> can maybe be unrelated to systemd
<pitti> didrocks: where does it hang? I occasionally get graphics lockups when I boot without "quiet splash", but that's something else
<Laney> it worked when I downgraded systemd though
<seb128> it works with upstart for me
<seb128> hangs every time with systemd
<didrocks> seb128: Laney: well, it works 12 times in a raw here
<didrocks> with latest systemd
<didrocks> so seems $random, maybe systemd trigger it more…
<didrocks> let me retry other reboots with upstart
<Laney> well
<didrocks> but I got the exact same behavior
<seb128> we need to get at the bottom of it on a system having the issye
<Laney> it's related to dbus service activation
<didrocks> hanging, then xfailsafe…
<Laney> for me
<seb128> trying to do random config boots and draw conclusions is not leading anywhere
<seb128> it's not consistant enough to do that
<didrocks> confirming, hanging again, with upstart
<didrocks> [   OK   ] on Started D-bus…
<Laney> go to a vt
<Laney> see if logind is running
<didrocks> Laney: well, I'm unsure why my qemu doesn't enable me doing that
<didrocks> I'm going to the qemu console
<didrocks> use sendkey…
<pitti> I haven't yet managed to get a reliable reproducer either; when I want to test with a different deb, I never get it any more, and then I also don't get it any more with the vivid deb
<pitti> didrocks: alt+f9 works fine here in qemu (you need to grab the keyboard first)
<didrocks> argh, it stopped being stalled after 60s and booted this time
<didrocks> pitti: alt+f9 doesn't work here (after grabbing the keyboard)
<didrocks> ok, hanging again
<Laney> do it in virt-manager, then you get a nice menu to send those keys
<didrocks> Started D-Bus system message bus
<didrocks> and now unstall (I wasn't doing anything on my system)
<didrocks> so maybe not the same thing, just a way slower boot
<seb128> could be
<seb128> if that was impacting upstart I'm surprised nobody else reported it
<seb128> it's like 3 systemd users reported it
<seb128> and 0 upstart users
<didrocks> seb128: well, it boots in the end
<seb128> and we probably have a lot more people on upstart than systemd
<didrocks> just hanging for a while
<seb128> systemd doesn't boot at the end
<seb128> plytmouth go away that's all
<seb128> then you can get to a vt
<didrocks> yeah, but the root cause might be the same?
<seb128> but you never get lightdm
<seb128> could be I guess
<seb128> systemd just not recovering from it?
<Laney> well yes
<Laney> because on systemd it breaks bus activation via systemd
<Laney> on upstart that probably doesn't happen
<pitti> yeah, and if downgrading to 218-10ubuntu2 also helps (just the 4 systemd binaries), that's another strong indication that it's systemd specific
<Laney> ah bah, I think I've heisenbugged it
<pitti> in the debug log I see lots of "[system] Failed to activate service 'org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1': timed out"
<seb128> same here
<pitti> yeah, same here (heisenbug)
<Laney> I just reverted the disable-systemd-bus-activation changes I did
<Laney> and it still boots
<Laney> hm, not the polkit one actually, lemme try that
<Laney> kernel takes ages to init one of the drives :(
<Laney> nah, it works now
<Laney> after I've reverted all of the changes I made
<Laney> :(
<didrocks> Laney: told you, it's not 100%, maybe try multiple reboots as well?
<Laney> it was 100% before
<Laney> then it worked once and since then seems consistent
<Laney> oh hang on, I forgot one more service ;-)
<pitti> Laney: I had a certain success with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1423811/comments/3
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1423811 in systemd (Ubuntu) "219-1ubuntu1 regression: boot hangs, logind fails" [Critical,In progress]
<pitti> s/certain/some/ I mean
<Laney> pitti: I never had persistent journal, but can try enabling that
<pitti> just to slow things down a bit; plus booting without quiet/splash and with debug
<didrocks> rebooting in loop, nothing :/
<didrocks> ok, I can get sometimes this ~30s hang with systemd as well on the system dbus thingy
<didrocks> but then, get to lightdm
<didrocks> and systemctl status shows all services succeeding…
<didrocks> maybe time for bootchart to see where it's waiting?
<Laney> trying with debug/no quiet/no splash
<Laney> no good
<Laney> (in a world where 'good' is no good :P)
<didrocks> hum, init=/lib/systemd/systemd-bootchart triggers a kernel panic here
<didrocks> checked twice, no typo…
<pitti> attempted to kill init?
<didrocks> yeah
 * pitti wonders how unhealthy http://paste.ubuntu.com/10322345/ is (polkit errors)
<pitti> didrocks: do you have busybox-static installed? if not, install it (could be bug 1421117)
<ubot5> bug 1421117 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu) "fails to boot with "Attempted to kill init" in VMWare, absolute /sbin/init symlink does not work" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1421117
<didrocks> pitti: ah thanks for the reference, doing
<didrocks> pitti: was already installed
<pitti> ok, need the error message then
<didrocks> pitti: the issue is that it can't open /run/log for writing
<didrocks> opening output file "/run/log/bootchart-<timestamp>" : No such file or directory
<didrocks> like https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=166013
<didrocks> I doubt -i /lib/systemd/systemd would work, but let's see…
<didrocks> waow it does
<pitti> didrocks: systemd-bootchart does have that option, you might need some quoting, i. e. init="... -i ..." ?
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, this works
<pitti> didrocks: ok, bug report SVP; I'll write an autopkgtest for bootchart
<willcooke> seb128, do you know:  I want to have a new category in the u8 dash, where you can drop down for "All, Communicaton, Games" etc
<didrocks> ok, something else to consider, not sure why the default isn't taken
<didrocks> pitti: doing
<willcooke> seb128, I want to create one called Productivity - is it easy?
<didrocks> Laney: didn't you try to get a bootchart yesterday?
<pitti> didrocks: how can I disable failsafe-x? it messes up qemu
<pitti> I added an ExecStartPre=/bin/sleep 1 to /lib/systemd/system/polkitd.service which seems to help
<pitti> didrocks: masking failsafe-x.service, I figure?
<didrocks> pitti: that or disabling the fallback, one sec
<didrocks> pitti: disable the target rather
<didrocks> failsafe-graphical.target
<didrocks> (the target is what is isolated, so remove other services)
<didrocks> pitti: if that's not enough, maybe overriding graphical.target: /lib/systemd/system/graphical.target.d/xdiagnose.conf (this is where there is the OnFailure=failsafe-graphical.target)
<didrocks> pitti: btw: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1423867
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1423867 in systemd (Ubuntu) "init=/lib/systemd/systemd-bootchart on 219 triggers a kernel panic on kvm" [Undecided,New]
<pitti> didrocks: confirmed, will look after that boot failure
<didrocks> pitti: grrrr, I can't get to any vt, I'm having the issue now :/
<pitti> debug-shell
<didrocks> ah, send-key works now
<didrocks> ok, need to disable failsafe as well
<pitti> didrocks: masking failsafe-x WFM
<ochosi> larsu: thanks a lot!
<ochosi> larsu: btw, andrzejr (developer of xfce4-indicator-plugin) had some questions wrt libido and libindicator releases, because there haven't been any for a while
<didrocks> pitti: I guess the target is failing and so isolation on the target isn't called
<larsu> ochosi: we don't do traditional releases for those anymore, but import them to ubuntu directly
<ochosi> larsu: yeah, i guess he noticed, the question was, are they intended for use within ubuntu only?
<ochosi> (personally i get his request, because i think the indicators are great and shouldn't be limited to ubuntu. they work really well with other DEs like xfce too)
<larsu> ochosi: I consider them to be ubuntu-only, because I don't like giving any stability guarantees for them. Other people think otherwise though :)
<larsu> ochosi: in any case, tedg is the right guy to ask for releases
<ochosi> ah ok :)
<didrocks> pitti: ok, so during the hangs (that sometimes prevents to boot to graphical, sometimes don't), I can see: "systemd[1]: Failed to get initial list of names: Connection timed out"
 * ochosi will annoy tedg in that case
<larsu> :)
<pitti> didrocks: hm, I don't see that in two failed cases
<darkxst> ochosi, nothing is ubuntu only, but the flavours have to put in some leg work in that case
<ochosi> larsu: are there concrete plans for unity8 yet – i mean: will indicators break for other DEs with unity8?
<pitti> didrocks: just always the timeouts with activating the dbus services
<didrocks> pitti: I have 16 jobs starting… and stuck at that number (which I guess is due to the dbus activation)
<darkxst> pitti, systemd exploded now?
<pitti> didrocks: I dropped the --no-debug from  polkitd.service
<pitti> darkxst: yeah, it's a helluva bug :/
<pitti> didrocks: in succeeding cases polkitd starts up and mumbles some stuff, but in the timeout cases it appears to not even start
<pitti> didrocks: maybe the added sleep 1 helped a bit, but I get it more regularly now in VM
<didrocks> urgh :/
<darkxst> pitti, figured as much from the back log
<didrocks> pitti: journactl "systemd[1]: Looping too fast. Throttling execution a little/"
<larsu> ochosi: they work as they are with unity8 and I'm not aware of any concrete plans
<larsu> ochosi: I wouldn't bet on the design staying the same though
<larsu> ochosi: and I do have some non-concrete plans myself (which would totally change them), but I don't think I'll work on that
<darkxst> larsu, but teams can share, I think Ubuntu GNOME has proven that ;)
<larsu> darkxst: ah, I thought he meant non-ubuntu-flavors as well
<larsu> darkxst: share what?
<darkxst> larsu, ochosi is xubuntu?
<ochosi> yup
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: have you foxed your issues? Changes happened yesterday to indicators, so you need to make sure you reloaded everything properly
<darkxst> larsu, packages,
<tsdgeos> Trevinho: i rebotted and it worked
<ochosi> darkxst: only the project lead, not xubuntu as a whole though ;)
<darkxst> larsu, we have a huge overlap with -desktop
<larsu> darkxst: I know, I thought this was about upstream, because why else would he care about releases?
<tsdgeos> Trevinho: but when i found the issue i just had rebooted too
<tsdgeos> Trevinho: so it's stading at 50% success/error at the moment since yesterday :D
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: I see
<larsu> darkxst: I know and I didn't say that was a bad thing!?
<darkxst> larsu, maybe I came into the convo late!
<larsu> darkxst: haha okay :)
<ochosi> larsu: i think the idea was to get indicators playing nicely on other distros and getting them packaged
<ochosi> larsu: without releases that's rather hard
<larsu> ochosi: right. Talk to tedg about that. I would not recommmend it, but that's only me
<ochosi> ok, either way, good to know
<ochosi> thanks for the heads up
<larsu> probably it will be fine
<ochosi> larsu: one more thing, will the evince patch find its way to ubuntu naturally or should/can i do anything about this?
<larsu> ochosi: will find its way naturally if you're fine with waiting until we get 3.16. Otherwise let's backport it
<ochosi> right, would be good to have it in 15.04 for us
<ochosi> it's a rather annoying bug in xubuntu, losing your window borders on a maximized window isn't very intuitive :)
<ochosi> can i do anything to help backporting?
<larsu> right, if you want to help, make an MR with the patch for our evince package
<larsu> and assign me or Laney as reviewer
<ochosi> ok, i'll try that
<didrocks> pitti: bah, going for a run, can't get any useful logs and as it's not reliably reproduceable…
<didrocks> pitti: I'm in a broken state in qemu right now, kept it like that
<ochosi> larsu: i'm not that good at the patch/packaging stuff, but i'll do my best. to the worst you'll have to educate me and i'll learn something...
<pitti> didrocks: ack, enjoy! continuing to bisect here
<larsu> ochosi: a launchpad bug with one of us as assignee will work as well ;)
<ochosi> heh, bugreport already exists
<larsu> ochosi: ha, I don't know much either. Laney is the pro
<ochosi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evince/+bug/1422354
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1422354 in Evince "Show traditional titlebar when maximized with no GtkHeaderBar present" [Medium,New]
<didrocks> pitti: keep me posted once I'll be of any help. I'm going to run, let's see how my knees will handle :)
<larsu> ochosi: ah cool
<pitti> didrocks: you're starting with a short round, I hop?
<ochosi> larsu: upstream bug already added to watch ofc
<Laney> pitti: are you reliably reproducing it now?
<larsu> ochosi: cool. Do you want to try adding the patch? Otherwise I'll do it
<didrocks> pitti: it's the 3rd time, my physiologist told me to try 8kms + some cycling
<ochosi> larsu: i can give it a shot
<didrocks> pitti: I'm sure I will run slowly though :/
<larsu> ochosi: cool! let me know if you run into trouble
<Laney> ochosi: no chance to get it via evince 3.14?
<Laney> if not, yeah, we can totally backport it
<pitti> Laney: no, not reliably, it's a lot of retries once I get to the broken state again
<ochosi> Laney: it was applied in the 3.15 branch
<Laney> indeed, sometimes fixes are put into the stable branch too
<ochosi> oh, i wouldn't know. larsu?
<larsu> Laney, ochosi: I hesitated to put onto stable for everyone because it _is_ a UI change
<larsu> probably one that everyone wants, but still
<larsu> please let's backport
<ochosi> but it would only affect the !CSD folks, no?
<ochosi> either way, i'm fine with whatever you guys say/prefer
<larsu> ochosi: right, it's a ui change for those folks
<larsu> could be more trouble than it's worth, and it's an insanely small patch for us to carry
<ochosi> agreed
<willcooke> Quesiton for gtk people...  Inside XMir gtk applications (well xhchat)  have MASSIVE fonts.  I wonder, perhaps it's picking up funny settings from gsd running on the device?
<willcooke> can I over ride them some how?
<larsu> willcooke: you can, but let's check whether that's the issue first. Do you have libgtk-3-dev installed?
<larsu> willcooke: open the inspector with Ctrl+D and select "GtkSettings" on the left side, and check what the value of "gtk-font-name" is
<larsu> sorry, Ctrl+Shift+D
<willcooke> larsu, bear in mind this is on a tablet, inside Xmir - will installing that break much?
<willcooke> let me backup my stuff quickly...
<larsu> willcooke: oh. Shouldn't break anything, but I don't know if/how opening new windows works
<willcooke> oki, installing
<willcooke> larsu, ok, installed, ctrl-d doesnt do anything
<willcooke> ctrl shift d doesnt either
<larsu> willcooke: Ctrl+Shift+D, sorry
<larsu> oh. Weird.
<larsu> seb128: does opening the inspector not work on xmir?
<willcooke> larsu, I'm seeing this in the logs...
<willcooke> IceWM: Warning: Could not load font "DejaVu Sans".
<willcooke> IceWM: Warning: Could not load font "sans-serif:size=11".
<willcooke> IceWM: xft: fallback from 'DejaVu Sans,sans-serif:size=11'
<willcooke> IceWM: Warning: Could not load font "DejaVu Sans".
<willcooke> IceWM: Warning: Could not load font "sans-serif:size=10:bold".
<willcooke> IceWM: xft: fallback from 'DejaVu Sans,sans-serif:size=10:bold'
<willcooke> So I think it's trying to use ~ 11 point font
<willcooke> but each letter is about an inch high
<willcooke> I tried to create a .Xresources file with a lower dpi
<willcooke> didnt help
<larsu> shouldn't it try the ubuntu font?
<larsu> maybe g-s-d isn't set up correctly?
 * larsu doesn't know about the xmir setup, sorry
<larsu> willcooke: in any case, you can override xsettings in g-s-d by settings the org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.xsettings key
<larsu> gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.xsettings overrides "{'Gtk/font-name': <'ubuntu 10'> }"
<willcooke> larsu, No such schema 'org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.xsettings'
<larsu> willcooke: so g-s-d is not installed...
<willcooke> so that's why I'm getting these massive fonts?
<larsu> or the xsettings plugin
 * willcooke install gsd
<willcooke> larsu, do I need to tell it to start inside the Xmir session?
<larsu> ya
<willcooke> hahahaahahahah!!!!
<willcooke> yaya
<willcooke> thanks larsu
<larsu> willcooke: I should probably look into our xmir setup a bit more to give better advice. Glad it works
<willcooke> larsu, yah, we'll have to look in to this soon, but soon, not now :)
<ochosi> larsu: wat, the ubuntu packaging docs told me to add the .pc folder and now the diff is totally screwed up :'( https://code.launchpad.net/~ochosi/evince/show_titlebar/+merge/250436
<Laney> flexiondotorg: hi, did you have an LP bug to close with the new gtk?
<flexiondotorg> Laney, Sure. One sec.
<flexiondotorg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mate-control-center/+bug/1351890
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1351890 in ubuntu-mate "Changing external screen resolution with dual monitors" [Medium,Triaged]
<willcooke_phable> hello desktoppes from Xchat running on the phablet
<popey> hello willcooke_phable
<willcooke_phable> now with normal sized fonts
<Laney> ty
<flexiondotorg> Laney, So 15.04 is using the new release of GTK2 or patching an old releasE?
<Laney> flexiondotorg: new one soon
<willcooke> hello willcooke_phable would you like some lunch now
<willcooke_phable> willcooke, yes, yes I would
<flexiondotorg> Laney, Great.
<larsu> willcooke_phable: haha
<ochosi> willcooke_phable: hehe, your nick gave away the surprise ;)
<willcooke> ochosi, :D
<larsu> ochosi: I don't even know what that .pc directory does...
<larsu> ochosi: clearly the diff is wrong ;)
<ochosi> larsu: yeah, sorry about that. blaim http://packaging.ubuntu.com
<ochosi> also blame
<larsu> ochosi: never read that *cough*
<Laney> um yeah, don't add that
<ochosi> i would hope that the patch otherwise is ok, i even added the frickin DEP-3 header
<Laney> ah right, we usually use lp:~ubuntu-desktop/evince/ubuntu not lp:ubuntu/evince
<Laney> I can sort that out. :)
<larsu> Laney: thanks
 * larsu <-- clueless
<ochosi> Laney: thanks a bunch
<ochosi> <-- more clueless
<larsu> *cluelesser?
<Laney> there's some kind of fail going on with this workflow
<ochosi> Laney: ok, so just that i learn something here: 1) don't add the .pc folder 2) correct MR-destination 3) ..?
<Laney> if you bzr branch lp:~ubuntu-desktop/evince/ubuntu you get something which looks a bit different
<ochosi> right, i guess i should've done that then, i branched lp:ubuntu/evince
<Laney> i.e. we only store the changes in debian/ and not the full source
<Laney> so .pc is not relevant for us
<willcooke_phable> good bye
<willcooke> well, it was nice of him to drop in
<willcooke> what a great guy
<seb128> willcooke, sorry, too much backlog, do you still need something?
<seb128> IRC is crazy today
<willcooke> seb128, erm....
<willcooke> seb128, oh - maybe - I want to create a new category in the drop down from the apps scope "Productivity"
<willcooke> seb128, I think I asked you this before, and it's non-trivial
<willcooke> if so, care=zero
<seb128> willcooke, oh, categories, I don't know exactly how that works, but part comes from the server since that's what provides the translations iirc
<willcooke> seb128, kk - nw.  I wont worry about it then
<didrocks> pitti: any lead?
<pitti> didrocks: ça va ! comment était le cours ?
<pitti> didrocks: bisecting individual binaries now
<didrocks> pitti: la course était difficile, je cours lentement maintenant :p Sinon, quelques douleurs, mais globalement, ça allait
<didrocks> pitti: do you need any help? (Not sure how many reboots you are doing to qualify the bisection :))
<pitti> didrocks: I verified that current vivid and systemd+systemd-logind from 218 are FAIL
<pitti> didrocks: i. e. the regression is not in systemd or systemd-logind
<pitti> I never got a failure with those two plus journald from 218
<pitti> so I'm currently trying to get a failure with vivid and just journald from 218
<pitti> didrocks: and I keep leaving an sbuild -j4 on my host, to slow down things
<didrocks> argh :/
<cyphermox> didrocks: fwiw I didn't really get an issue that I noticed
<didrocks> pitti: so, you would need the contrary, systemd 218 + journald alone from 219?
<pitti> didrocks: to cross-check, yeah
<didrocks> cyphermox: yeah, it's pretty random, seems to happen more on heavy load
<didrocks> pitti: doing that
<cyphermox> that would explain it, maybe
 * didrocks downloads the binary
<pitti> didrocks: do you now have a way to reproduce?
<pitti> didrocks: I'm still doing the "reset /v/l/j, reinstall, swap binary, reboot a few times" approach
<didrocks> pitti: rebooting like crazy, sometimes I have a hang which unblocked after ~30s, sometimes it will hang as we discussed
<didrocks> I don't do the reset /v/l/j
<pitti> didrocks: oh, and I think I still have the ExecStartPre=/bin/sleep 1 in polkitd.service
<didrocks> that helped triggering it for you, right?
<didrocks> (the sleep)
<pitti> didrocks: a bit; hard to say
<didrocks> happy to see we are all so clear about the issue :p
<pitti> didrocks: I didn't yet try to downgrade systemd-tmpfiles, btw (that's still on my "to check" list)
<didrocks> oh right
<pitti> at least if we cannot confirm journald to be the culprit
<didrocks> well, let's me downgrade everything and upgrade
<didrocks> yeah
<pitti> didrocks: I'm now running one VM with 219 and journald 218, and another VM with 218 and journald 219; no hangs on either so far..
<didrocks> pitti: \o/
<didrocks> pitti: when I was going to call bankrupcy on the journal after 30 successful boot, I just got a hang!
<didrocks> so all systemd/udev and such on 218, but systemd-journald on 2219
<didrocks> 219*
<pitti> didrocks: oh!
 * pitti feeds the hamsters harder then
<didrocks> ahah :)
<didrocks> took 30 boots here
<pitti> didrocks: did you wait long enough to make sure it's really the same issue? i. e. you get into the loop of "restart services"?
<pitti> didrocks: yay, got it too now!
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, same states, with queued jobs
<didrocks> nice to know at least which component is guilty :p
<pitti> ok, so it's not the tmpfile ACL either, good!
 * pitti records that in the bug
<didrocks> nice that you confirmed with 218 + journald from 219
<pitti> didrocks: hm, I had bet on logind, but I disproved this already
<pitti> logind hanging/crashing polkit, everything else needing logind or polkit, would have made sense
<pitti> didrocks: but journald makes it more plausible why I can trigger it with various-sized persistant journals :)
<pitti> didrocks: do you have time for another test?
<didrocks> pitti: sure
<pitti> didrocks: I wonder if ForwardToSyslog=no makes a difference
<pitti> although, hold that thought
 * didrocks was looking at "git log v218..v219 src/journal" just in case
<pitti> yeah, that would have been my next thingy
<didrocks> ah
<pitti> didrocks: so we should be able to use journalctl from upstream trunk with explicitly setting ForwardToSyslog=yes in journald.conf
<didrocks> let me try to disable syslog forwarding then
<didrocks> yeah
<pitti> didrocks: wait, that might not be the cheapest next step
<didrocks> hum?
<pitti> didrocks: might be better to split the bisecting into two halves?
<didrocks> not sure to follow you, you want to bisect the whole repo between the 2 tags?
<pitti> didrocks: for src/journal
<pitti> didrocks: well, first read all changes to see which could be plausible candidates
<didrocks> yeah
<pitti> didrocks: ok, let's do that then, and maybe split the candidates between us?
<didrocks> well, if the change is in src/journal
<didrocks> not in the share/static libs
<didrocks> sounds good to me :)
<pitti> ah yeah :/
<didrocks> pitti: we did include the acl capabilities before 219, right?
<didrocks> (as the acl support is unconditional now)
<didrocks> well, there is the large commit on restarting the journal without loosing stream connexions, but I doubt the journal is restarting in this boot or shouldn't…
<didrocks> (13790add4bf648fed816361794d8277a75253410)
<pitti> didrocks: yes; just that 218 didn't have the tmpfiles.d ACL support, and /{run,var}/log/journal didn't get ACLs for group adm assigned
<didrocks> ok
<willcooke> Sweet5hark, when I open Writer in one DISPLAY and I try to open Calc in a different one, LO actually converts the Writer instance in to a calc instance.  Can I tell LO not to do that - to start a whole new process instead?
<pitti> didrocks: I sent a message to the upstream ML as a heads-up
<didrocks> good idea
<didrocks> pitti: saw Michael's answer?
<didrocks> ah, you are speaking on #debian-systemd :)
 * Laney goes to lurk in there
<pitti> didrocks: back from meeting
 * pitti feels burned out, needs to go buy some groceries, and it's been too long a week anyway, so I guess I'll resume the systemd madness on Monday
 * Laney hugs pitti 
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, I doubt we'll dig deeper now
<Laney> good investigating
<didrocks> pitti: c'est l'heure de la glace :)
<didrocks> et du week-end!
<pitti> didrocks: did you try reverting/bisecting anything else? (just for keeping notes)
<didrocks> pitti: no, I did backlog on what I planned for Ubuntu Make, started to be burnt out as well with this number of testing/reboots. So I guess we'll have to bisect the whole tree on Monday
<pitti> ack
 * didrocks waves good evening and good week-end to everyone :)
<seb128> didrocks, bye
<didrocks> see you seb128!
<desrt> attente_: did you know that '(int) item' works on GVariant?
<desrt> evil, but true
<attente_> no
<desrt> thanks for that vala bug, btw.  very well-explained.
<attente_> oh
<phablet_demo> willcooke, uiuouoiu
<Laney> happy weekend!
<Laney> hello phablet!
<phablet_demo> cya Laney
<qengho> Later, L.
<qengho> kenvandine: are you on vivid on that high-dpi laptop?
<kenvandine> qengho, yeah, vivid
<qengho> kenvandine: there's a chromium landing in the PPA I mentioned that I would like you to try over the weekend. It's not downloadable yet, but I don't want you to disappear before I tell you.
<qengho> kenvandine: Should be ready in the next 30 minutes.
<kenvandine> qengho, sweet... can do!
<Noskcaj> Laney, Should we be updating glibmm to match the glib2.0 updates?
<andrzejr> ochosi, larsu, xfce4-indicator-plugin is using private (unreleased) API of libindicator - I have no problem with that as this plugin is only intended for xubuntu only. Especially users that install xubuntu-desktop on top of Ubuntu and want to use familiar indicators.
<ochosi> tedg: ^
<tedg> Which symbol is private that's being used?
 * tedg might be missing some context here
<andrzejr> tedg, sorry, I meant the API used by the plugin is not in a released version of libindicator. Mostly because the method of starting indicators has been changed ~2 years ago.
<tedg> andrzejr, I'm still confused, which version is it in?
<tedg> libindicator doesn't deal with starting indicators
<tedg> It's just the plugin ABI really.
<andrzejr> tedg, libindicator/indicator-ng.h is not yet released
<tedg> andrzejr, By "released" do you mean "in a tarball" ? We're not really building tarballs anymore.
<andrzejr> I noticed that. This is why I'm here to find out if that is simply an omission or if these libraries are intended for Ubuntu only
<tedg> andrzejr, I wouldn't describe them as "Ubuntu only" but I'm not sure anyone else has them.
<tedg> They're free software, anyone can download and build it.
<andrzejr> As I mentioned, this is not a problem for xfce4-indicator-plugin (written deliberately for xubuntu). But it means I cannot depend on other libraries (like IDO) for distro-independent code (like xfce4-pulseaudio-plugin).
<andrzejr> thank you for clarification, btw
<tedg> andrzejr, Sure, on the other side you might just want to cut-and-paste from IDO. Realistically GTK+ isn't our focus right now, I doubt it'll change much.
<andrzejr> tedg, that is something I was considering as a fallback. I agree that this may be a good solution.
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-02-21
<ochosi> Laney: wasn't sure at first what caused my patch not to work for evince (show maximized titlebar), but then brainvvash looked into the package and found this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evince/+bug/1424180 :)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1424180 in evince (Ubuntu) "New patch in 3.14.1-0ubuntu4 not added to debian/patches/series" [Undecided,New]
<ochosi> Laney: mind updating that so that the patch gets applied? thanks in advance!
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-02-22
<redlama42> Is there a separate place for Unity8 related things or is that here?
<darkxst> redlama42, here should be fine, but its the weekend, not many around
<redlama42> Alright, I was just wondering what's the best way to install it running 15.04.
<Noskcaj> redlama42, the unity-next iso i assume
<redlama42> Eh, yea. It's a lot of trouble having to boot in or use vitualbox.
<Noskcaj> There should be a unity8 package you can install in the software center too
<redlama42> I'll try that. I need to start leaning QML in my free time.
<Laney> ochosi: oops ok
<desrt> word up, desktopers
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-02-22
<hikiko> hi
<Sweet5hark> good morning, desktoppers!
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<hikiko> gppd morning seb128 :)
<hikiko> good morning* :p
<seb128> hey hikiko, how are you?
<seb128> had a good w.e?
<hikiko> it was fine, how about you?
<hikiko> Trevinho, here? :)
<seb128> It was good, thanks
<seb128> Trevinho, it's a bit earlir for him no? ;-)
<hikiko> haha
<hikiko> true :)
<hikiko> I was just checking!
<hikiko> (hopes.. :D)
<hikiko> seb128, are you able to reproduce the black dots bug in nautilus?
<hikiko> https://imgur.com/a/nmzZU here's what I see in my case, but I have reproduced the problem in the past
<seb128> hikiko, I don't know what bug you are talking about sorry
<hikiko> seb128, when you start nautilus or another gtk program
<hikiko> that has alpha
<hikiko> around the window
<hikiko> you see some black dots or a black frame depending on the decoration
<hikiko> around it
<hikiko> like alpha is not working
<hikiko> I could reproduce that a week ago but now I can't
<hikiko> seb128, I reproduced it with gthumb, we might just changed the nautilus settings :)
<seb128> hikiko, nautilus in xenial has been reverted to a version that doesn't use CSD decorations
<seb128> so maybe that's it
<hikiko> yes that's it for sure :)
<hikiko> thanks :)
<seb128> yw
<Sweet5hark> good morning seb128, hikko!
<seb128> hey Sweet5hark! how are you? had a good w.e?
 * Sweet5hark started off the week by filing two snapcraft bugs ;)
<seb128> hehe
<Sweet5hark> seb128: w.e. was okish -- help my brother to move to a new home all Saturday long. Was regenerating from back, arm and leg pain on Sunday ;)
<seb128> some excercice is nice ;-)
<Sweet5hark> seb128: http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/xenial/5.1.0/libreoffice_5.1.0-0ubuntu1_source.changes and http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/xenial/5.1.0/libreoffice-l10n_5.1.0-0ubuntu1_source.changes have enough fixes for an new upload IMHO. Two changes in there might be debatable as needing a FFE (or needing to be removed).
<seb128> Sweet5hark, the "add google drive bits" one?
<seb128> we were on the rc for that serie, let's not argue about the update to stable ;-)
<seb128> I'm going to sponsor that
<Sweet5hark> Oh, hang on, that is still missing the bug id -- I thought I uploaded with that fixed in the changelog.
<seb128> Sweet5hark, so you want to update with a changelog bug reference? let me know when you get the new version ready
<Sweet5hark> seb128: aye
<Laney> hello
<Laney> what's up!
<seb128> hey Laney! happy monday
<seb128> had a good w.e?
<Laney> hey seb128!
<Laney> very good thanks - rosie's parents were up and we went to a beer festival on saturday
<Laney> some walking yesterday
<Laney> then friends for dinner in the evening
<Laney> what about you?
<seb128> w.e was good, though I've a cold again, that's starting being annoying
<seb128> we went to see movies on saturday&sunday evening, that was nice
<seb128> and had friends for lunch in sunday
<Laney> good films?
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> "spotlight" & "hail, caesar!"
<seb128> I recommend them
<seb128> well, the second one is from the Coen brothers, if you don't like their previous movies/style maybe not
<seb128> but we enjoyed it :-)
<Laney> oh yeah, I've only seen a couple of their films but they were good
<Laney> think fargo was by them
<ogra_> yep
<seb128> indeed
<ogra_> o brother where are thou' as well iirc
 * Laney is bad at having seen films
 * ogra_ shakes his head about linuxmint ... oh my ... 
<seb128> what did they do?
<ogra_> they ran their whole website on an outdated wordpress install it seems ... got hacked and someone changed the download link to his own server witrh modified iso (with IRCbot preinstalled)
<seb128> urg
<ogra_> since theyx only offer an unsigned md5sum file next tro the isos people only noticed it after a day
<ogra_> seems additzionally these guys downloaded their whole password db and the forum content too
<seb128> their approach to security seems a bit naive
<ogra_> haha, you're so diplomatic :)
<pitti> hey ogra_, seb128, Laney! happy spring day!
<ogra_> oooh !
 * seb128 looks outside
<seb128> grey&rainy
<seb128> lie!
<ogra_> *that* is why the birds are singing so loud !
<seb128> hey pitti ;-)
<pitti> ogra_: yeah, it was quite a nuisance this morning indeed :)
<seb128> happyaron, could you have a look to bug #1547826? do we build ibus without indicator support?  since when?
<ubot5> bug 1547826 in ibus (Ubuntu) "Enable libappindicator support" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1547826
<seb128> did we stop autosyncs yet?
<seb128> oh, gst 1.7 is in experimental
<seb128> Laney, I guess those are on your list?
<pitti> seb128: we are in FF, so I hope we did
<seb128> right
 * pitti asks in #u-devel
<seb128> pitti, the new upower seems to have an issue, bug #1547793 and ubiquity tops daily e.u.c on xenial with upower errors
<ubot5> bug 1547793 in upower (Ubuntu) "upowerd crashed with SIGSEGV in g_variant_is_trusted()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1547793
<seb128> there was a new version of thursday, maybe a regression?
<seb128> oh, not a trivial update, port to gdbus
<Sweet5hark> seb128: http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/xenial/5.1.0/libreoffice-l10n_5.1.0-0ubuntu1_source.changes http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/xenial/5.1.0/libreoffice_5.1.0-0ubuntu1_source.changes -- now with the right bug id for the google stuff ...
<seb128> Sweet5hark, great
<pitti> seb128: adding to TODO list, thanks
<seb128> pitti, yw, sorry I more pinging to know if you knew about some issue with the update than to dump work on you, I'm going to try to have a look after lunch
<seb128> but e.u.c doesn't have reports for upower itself and the ubiquity out just fail to use the dbus service but have no useful info/journal/log
<Trevinho> seb128: hey
<Trevinho> seb128: do you want me to open a lp bug to get https://git.gnome.org/browse/gtk%2B/commit/?id=1dda932 backported? tjaalton would need that to migrate to new xserver...
<Trevinho> whatever... it's at https://bugs.launchpad.net/gtk/+bug/1548272
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1548272 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "Gdk screen has invalid output plug name when using randr 1.5" [High,In progress]
<desrt> good morning!
<tjaalton> Trevinho, seb128: the followup patch is probably desired as well
<Trevinho> tjaalton: it has to
<tjaalton> leak fixes and cleanups
<andyrock> morning
<doko> Sweet5hark, ping about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1487148
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1487148 in fonts-stix (Ubuntu) "[MIR] fonts-stix -- to replace xfonts-mathml" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<seb128> Trevinho, hey, I already uploaded that fix this morning
<seb128> hey tjaalton andyrock
<Trevinho> seb128: oh, cool.. You're faster than me checking the changelog :-D
<seb128> lol
<seb128> we are just on slightly shifted work timezones :p
<Trevinho> seb128: however we'd also need https://bugs.launchpad.net/gtk/+bug/1548272/comments/1 :/
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1547510 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1548272 tracker for xorg-server 1.18 migration" [High,Triaged]
<Trevinho> seb128: ahaha, yeah, sort of :-D
<Trevinho> There are also north/south timezones nowadays
<seb128> Trevinho, how big is the leak? also can you ask mclasen to commit those to 3-18?
<Trevinho> seb128: ok
<seb128> thanks
<Trevinho> seb128: well, not that big... But you know.... Leaks aren't nice.
<Trevinho> it's one time per instance, but still..
<seb128> Trevinho, right, I'm not saying we are going to not fix it, just wondering if we should block the update or if we can do a follow up in some hours
<seb128> looks like we can let it there for a few hours it's not the end of the world
<Trevinho> seb128: oh, no... Nothing to be worried to block the update
<Trevinho> yeah, indeed
<tjaalton> the blocker is now elsewhere
<Laney> seb128: yes, of course, I already talked to slomo about it, done now :-)
 * Laney wasn't looking at irc
<seb128> Laney, I saw your gstreamer sync earlier and took that as a reply :p
<Laney> had to deal with the unforwarded touch patches again
<Laney> "good" "times"
<seb128> :-/
<Sweet5hark> doko: Hm? ubuntu desktop bugs is subscribed to fonts-stix? what is missing? the metadiscussion on the bug about how and what to subscribe is a bit openended and vague to me ...
<doko> Sweet5hark, ohh, I see. nobody updated the issue
<Sweet5hark> doko: np, thanks for watching out.
<seb128> hum, glib migration seems blocked by some strongswan issue :-/
<seb128> which is blocking the gtk update
<hikiko> is willcooke off today?
<Sweet5hark> hikiko: MWC IIRC
<Sweet5hark> so what the branch to pull from to suggest a change to ubuntu-seeds/xenial? all I find is outdated references and a naive lp:ubuntu/xenial/ubuntu-meta has no luck finding a branch ...
<Laney> not sure about strongswan
<Laney> it works here
<seb128> Laney, should we just retry?
<seb128> Sweet5hark, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeedManagement#Changing_the_Seeds
<Sweet5hark> seb128: thx
<Sweet5hark> woa, snappy crashes right away when run on xenial (in a VM)
<Sweet5hark> urgh, thats not the snappy im looking for.
<ogra_> Sweet5hark, using mvo's all-snaps image ?
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~mvo/all-snaps/
<ogra_> (soon to be the default)
<Laney> seb128: I did already
<ogra_> Sweet5hark, thats how i run it "kvm -m 512 -redir :8022::22 ./amd64-all-snap.img"
<Laney> but my local thing didn't get glib from proposed
<Sweet5hark> ogra_: where do I get a good 16.04 ubuntu core image for vagrant?
<Laney> hmmmmmm
<ogra_> Sweet5hark, no idea, never used vagrant ... i think you can convert the amd64 one somehow
<Sweet5hark> ogra_: urgh
<ogra_> in any case you should use the all--snaps image ... all others will be dropped before release
<Sweet5hark> ogra_: hmm, so how do I deploy a snap to classic .deb-based Desktop? Or isnt that production-ready yet?
<Laney> bah
 * Laney runs this strongswan test on real scalingstack
<Laney> also without new glib to check it is this
<ogra_> Sweet5hark, ask the desktop guys ... nothing i worked on ... i can tell you how to enable the classic dimension on the snappy image to use debs though :)
<ogra_> (sudo snappy enable-classic; snappy shell classic; sudo apt-get install snapcraft ... )
<Laney> failed with the old glib too
<Laney> wwwwwwwhat is this
<seb128> :-/
<Laney> oh COME ON!
<abeato_> mdeslaur, hey, I have a patch for ntp package to fix lp #1526264 (see comment #2), mind taking a look?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1526264 in Canonical System Image "ntpdate fails with invalid argument when device is set to a date in the future (delta > 2^16)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1526264
<mdeslaur> abeato_: I don't know anything about ntp, perhaps someone in foundations can take a look?
<abeato_> mdeslaur, please suggest somebody :)
<mdeslaur> abeato_: ask slangasek in #ubuntu-devel to assign someone to look at it
<abeato_> mdeslaur, I'll do, thanks
<seb128> you can also subscribe ubuntu-sponsors
<seb128> that never hurts
<abeato_> ack
<seb128> is changing a library soname (poppler) considered as a feature/needs an exception by the simple fact that the soname changes and transitions are work?
<seb128> there are no real changes in poppler itself than can qualify as new features, but they don't give stability for their private lib and tend to bump sonames
<xnox> i think that's fine, as long as the diff is obvious. And it's not like 100k lines lets add new stuff.
<seb128> Trevinho, andyrock, do you have any idea when https://code.launchpad.net/~azzar1/unity/gs-integration/+merge/286653 should be ready to land? the current xenial iso don't have s-c anymore so unity is buggy/the launcher has no icon for the new software store, would be nice to fix that before beta1 this week
<seb128> Trevinho, andyrock, also https://code.launchpad.net/~azzar1/unity/format-option/+merge/283741 ... we are in ff now, is that still wanted for this cycle?
<seb128> and https://code.launchpad.net/~azzar1/unity/unity-sn/+merge/283322
<doko> seb128, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-icon-theme/3.12.0-1ubuntu3  stuck in -proposed. why not provide the -full version?
<doko> trying: gnome-icon-theme
<doko> skipped: gnome-icon-theme (50 <- 1)
<doko>     got: 158+0: a-50:a-18:a-17:i-16:p-19:p-19:s-19
<doko>     * amd64: gnome-brave-icon-theme, gnome-colors, gnome-colors-common, gnome-dust-icon-theme, gnome-human-icon-theme, gnome-illustrious-icon-theme, gnome-noble-icon-theme, gnome-wine-icon-theme, gnome-wise-icon-theme, pyhoca-gui, shiki-brave-theme, shiki-colors, shiki-dust-theme, shiki-human-theme, shiki-illustrious-theme, shiki-noble-theme, shiki-wine-theme, shiki-wise-theme
<seb128> doko, we do provide it
<doko> hmm, but why is it stuck?
<seb128> likely something having a versioned depends
<seb128> provides are not versioned
<doko> I thought they are now ...
<seb128> I don't know about that
<doko> ahh, just gnome-colors, fixing
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> but versioned provides would be interesting still :-)
<doko> they are in dpkg at least
<davmor2> seb128: query on 16.04 should the new gnome software have an icon in the launcher by default like software center did or not?
<seb128> davmor2, cf backlog from like an hour ago
<seb128> davmor2, summary, it should once Trevinho & andyrock land their work which is pending review
<davmor2> seb128: ah awesome thanks
<seb128> Trevinho, andyrock, did you see my ping earlier? (sorry my laptop froze a few times)
<Trevinho> seb128: oh, sorry... I had a crash and forgot to reopen IRC:..
<Trevinho> seb128: so, format-option yeah... I'd love to get that still
<Trevinho> seb128: as for the sc icon, I think andyrock can change the default settings as well
<seb128> Trevinho, what about landing those? ;-)
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah, sure... I was about to review them, but as for the format-option I was wating for a fix...
<seb128> Trevinho, that's more a nice to have, the gnome-software one is the one we need
<Trevinho> ok
<qengho> cking: I'm testing that zfs-initramfs solution to grub mal-search. I don't get any symlinks in /dev/ yet. I'm starting to debug udev. It's in X's v0.6.5.4-0ubuntu2, yesno?
<cking> qengho, there should be a 0uuntu3 fairly soon, but 0ubuntu2 will do for now for debugging, minor difference
<qengho> Hrm.
<qengho> cking: found my problem. Not your problem.
<cking> qengho, ok, cool
<Laney> night night
<seb128> night Laney
<seb128> today was a quiet day on this channel
 * seb128 spent the afternoon fighting with dlneyna &gnome stack
<seb128> still not working, frustrating
<qengho> cking: using the partition type id isn't very good. I suggested a rule that uses the data itself, instead of the container's label.
<qengho> cking: tested here. Works.
<cking> qengho, remind me which bug this is, I see so many per week I can't recall the context
<qengho> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zfs-initramfs/+bug/1530953
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1530953 in zfs-initramfs (Ubuntu) "Support GRUB's native root=ZFS=" [Medium,Fix released]
 * cking stares at the udev rule
<cking> qengho, can you add a debdiff to the bug report, I'll build it and I'd like to get some some on this one to shake out any bugs on this as I don't want to keep doing more upload iterations on this if at all possible
<cking> s/some some/some testing/
<qengho> cking: woot. That works even for MBR partitioning. Verified. Now to try whole-disk.
<Trevinho> seb128: maybe we should also add a migration script for those who had the u-s-c desktop file in setttings...
<seb128> Trevinho, yeah, that's a good idea, but let's do that after beta1, we don't want to delay that landing longer
<sethj> hey Trevinho, so I noticed a while back you fixed that Unity bug! In the end I did not have the time to dig deep enough to fix the underlying issue.. What did you end up doing?
<Trevinho> sethj: hey
<Trevinho> sethj: which unity bug?
<sethj> Trevinho, oops. the empty trash one.
<Trevinho> robert_ancell: hey, could you fix that gee unity branch so I can prepare a landing?
<robert_ancell> Trevinho, I just fixed it a few minutes ago
<robert_ancell> Trevinho, oh, I missed a bit
<Trevinho> robert_ancell: oh, sorry I didn't check before asking then :)
<Trevinho> thanks
<robert_ancell> Trevinho, np
<Trevinho> robert_ancell: oh, sorry I didn't check before asking then :)
<Trevinho> thanks
<attente> robert_ancell: hey, i just realized i forgot to save the u1 credentials in the gnome-software u1 dialog if the user checks "remember me"...
<robert_ancell> attente, oops...
<attente> is there a place we could store that?
<robert_ancell> attente, libsecret?
<attente> ah, sounds good
<Trevinho> robert_ancell: could you also approve this https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity/migrate-to-sc-favorite/+merge/286839 ?
<robert_ancell> Trevinho, I'll review, but I'm not in the Unity team afaik
<Trevinho> robert_ancell: well, a review is enough then :)
<robert_ancell> Trevinho, uh, "favorites = [i.replace('ubuntu-software-center', 'org.gnome.Software') if 'ubuntu-software-center.desktop' in i else i for i in favorites]"
 * robert_ancell struggles to decipher...
<Trevinho> I wanted to be oneliner :-D
<qengho> Okay, so for i in favorites, then a ternary. Phew.
<Trevinho> robert_ancell: I've added more lines...
<Trevinho> ralsina: thanks
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-02-23
<hikiko> hi
<flocculant> seb128: just saw a gstreamer base upgrade. reset clementine to use pulseaudio, purged the gstreamer1.0-alsa package I had - restarted clementine - all works fine - can't check audio cd though - thanks for tracking that down fortnight ago :)
<seb128> flocculant, yw!
<seb128> & good morning desktopers ;-)
<happyaron> seb128: will check that again
<happyaron> ( for ibus indicator support
<seb128> hey happyaron, thanks
<seb128> (getting some coffee, bbiab)
<jibel> morning
<jibel> pitti, hi, you're looking at bug 1548524 ?
<ubot5> bug 1548524 in upower (Ubuntu) "/usr/lib/upower/upowerd:11:g_variant_is_trusted:g_variant_builder_add_value:g_variant_valist_new:g_variant_new_va:g_variant_new" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1548524
<pitti> bonjour jibel
<pitti> jibel: yes, I am; I just found the fix, I'm working on adding a test case
<jibel> pitti, sorry, I just noticed your comment on u-devel
<pitti> bonjour seb128 aussi !
<seb128> salut jibel & pitti
<alexarnaud> Hello everybody!
<Sweet5hark> moin!
<seb128> woot, gtk+ migrated
<seb128> thanks to whoever used their magic (pitti?)
<seb128> salut alexarnaud
<seb128> guten tag Sweet5hark
<pitti> seb128: had to hint over LibO
<pitti> hey Sweet5hark
<seb128> pitti, thanks in any case ;-)
<Sweet5hark> seb128, pitti: heya. was scared yesterday when I found libreoffice autopkgtests still failed -- but then saw it was still the old 5.1.0~rc3 that was triggered by the new libreoffice-l10n only ...
<Laney> yo
<pitti> Sweet5hark: right, looks better for 1:5.1.0-0ubuntu1, thanks for fixing!
<pitti> amd64 still running
<pitti> our clouds are in a rather sorry state ATM, so the queue is awfully long/slow :(
<pitti> hey Laney
<pitti> Laney: sorry for all the worker spam
<pitti> I filed two RTs yesterday which should help a bit, but the networking flakiness is unnerving
<Laney> hey pitti!
<Laney> any idea what's going on?
<pitti> Laney: for half of the failures, yes
<pitti> Laney: the actual vs. accounted (in the database) resource usage is way off on lgw
<pitti> i. e. the db thinks I have 20 instances running when in reality there's only 5, so it hits the quota ceiling way too often
<pitti> and there's some undeletable instances
<pitti> that's the two RTs
<pitti> about the random "cannot assign network" I have no idea
<Laney> disturbing
<pitti> jibel: upower fix uploaded
<Laney> hm, why is glib skiptested?
<pitti> I used syncpackage --no-lp so that I don't have to wait for the Debian accept/LP import round
<pitti> Laney: LibO version mismatch, and I can't hint multiple versions of LibO
<pitti> (that's something to fix in britney, but shoudln't block glib)
<pitti> the other tests were fine
<Laney> ah right
<Laney> looks like strongswan passed anyway
<Laney> that's what I tried to fix
 * Laney tries to remember how to run britney's hint tester
<Laney> ubuntu-archive@snakefruit:/srv/ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration$ code/b2/britney.py -c code/b2/britney.conf --hint-tester --series xenial
<jibel> pitti, thank you!
<Laney> ah
<Laney> it crashed
<tsdgeos> anyone has an idea of why indicator-keyboard would not work at all under unity7 or how to debug it?
 * Sweet5hark tried to run a snappy build of libreoffice with -j32 on a VM with 16 cpus (host has 32 cores). Ended in a ice.
<Sweet5hark> so much for that.
<seb128> tsdgeos, define "not work"? does it not display? not follow changes done through keybindings? not actually change the layout when selecting one?
<tsdgeos> seb128: changng it does nothing
<seb128> tsdgeos, do you have any error in ~/.cache/upstart/indicator-keyboard.log?
<tsdgeos> seb128: my current guess is becaue org.gnome.SettingsDaemon.Keyboard does not exist in my dbus session, can you confirm it does exist there
<tsdgeos> seb128: nope
<seb128> tsdgeos, yeah, that should exist
<seb128> tsdgeos, $ gsettings get org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.keyboard active
<seb128> ?
<tsdgeos> false
<seb128> there you go
<tsdgeos> yeah but whyyyyyyyy
<tsdgeos> :(
<tsdgeos> yeah works now
<seb128> did you play with unity-greeter test mode?
<tsdgeos> maybe :D
<seb128> just a random guess, but that desactivate plugins that we don't want/use in the greeter
<seb128> including keybindings
<seb128> you don't want to be able to start a browser there
<tsdgeos> i don't know exactly wht you mean
<tsdgeos> i did some unity-greeter development years ago
<seb128> k, maybe not that
<tsdgeos> so maybe that happened and since i've never wanted to change the keymap
<seb128> but unity-greeter disables those plugins
<tsdgeos> never noticed
<seb128> if you start it in your user session/with your user it disables them there
<seb128> could be it
<tsdgeos> thanks a lot man
<seb128> yw!
<tsdgeos> i was trying to figure out how to list the active plugins
<Drac0666>  Got problem when i press shutdown it close menu bar but apps are still open and computer doesnt wont to shutdown, why? (Ubuntu mate)
<seb128> you did most of the work by figuring out the dbus service was not there
<tsdgeos> but that would have taken more time than you telling me how to do it :D
<seb128> :-)
<tsdgeos> be back later, need to do some keymap testing in unity8 user
<Drac0666> Got problem when i press shutdown it close menu bar but apps are still open and computer doesnt wont to shutdown, why? Here is my log from syslog http://pastebin.com/aduMpS1t
<Laney> hey seb128
<davmor2> pitti: bug 1547793 would that of got into the latest iso image by any chance? only says committed
<ubot5> bug 1547793 in Upower "upowerd crashed with SIGSEGV in g_variant_is_trusted()" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1547793
<seb128> hey Laney (sorry, forgot to say hi earlier, I didn't ignore you on purpose!), how are you?
<seb128> davmor2, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/upower
<seb128> it's still in proposed
<Laney> I guessed you were in dlna hell
 * Laney is good
<Laney> looking sunny!
<seb128> yeah, got it fixed after all, thanks for #gupnp guys who helped me
<seb128> it's sunny here as well
<seb128> so good start of day :-)
<davmor2> seb128: ah awesome thanks
<Laney> was it already fixed?
<seb128> yes :-/
<Laney> buh
<seb128> I had just no idea about the elements of that stack
<Laney> at least you arrived at the right place
<seb128> took me a lot of pocking starting from grilo
<Laney> well done for looking at it
<seb128> to dleyna-server
<seb128> to gupnp stuff
<seb128> thanks :-)
<seb128> well, at least I synced the new version with the fix
<Laney> I had it on my list but don't know when I would have actually looked
<seb128> and I learnt a bit about that stack now
<seb128> so not all wasted
<Laney> ☑ learned all about service discovery
<Laney> one for the CV ;-)
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> I'm doing some easy updates now
<seb128> pidgin atm
<seb128> then back at report some bugs upstream for gnome-software
<seb128> what are you working on today?
<Laney> evolution 3.18.5
<seb128> ah, good!
<Laney> just hinted gstreamer, that needed a manual one, went in now
<seb128> did debian changed their toolchain?
<pitti> davmor2: yes, I think this counts as release-critical, and we'll most certainly respin due to that
<seb128> I'm curious to know why the Bsymbolic-function started being an issue for them
<pitti> davmor2: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#upower
<seb128> if they did they are going to have similar issues in some other places, we had to add that hack to some other components using plugins iirc (totem maybe?)
<davmor2> pitti: yeah it is that's why I asked, it blocks xenial testing on hardware
<seb128> or did you just "upstream" our Ubuntu change to them?
<Laney> I just put it in there
<Laney> if it always breaks to have it then you can have it there
<seb128> k
<Laney> evolution already had it
<Laney> I probably put that there too :P
<seb128> :-)
<davmor2> pitti: should I be worried by the regression for s390x on that?
<pitti> davmor2: no, that already gets ignored
<Laney> https://paste.debian.net/402750
<Laney> O_O
<Sweet5hark1> Laney: whoopsie?
<Laney> nein
<Laney> inside a container
<Laney> can't find it anywhere
<desrt> saluton, kunlaborantoj
<pitti> desrt: guten Morgen, Genosse!
<desrt> genosse!
<desrt> i like this word :)
<pitti> desrt: it's very ☭
<Laney> hey desrt!
<desrt> i picked that up from the translation :)
<desrt> kunlaborantoj simply means 'people i work together with'
<Laney> pitti: I've been watching deutschland 83
<desrt> Laney: moin :)
<Laney> lots of genosse there
<pitti> well, it's also being used by the social-democratic party, so not *that* ☭
<desrt> i think we need a word like this in english... we're sorely lacking one
<pitti> "comrade" is close, but it doesn't have the same ring to it
<desrt> i mean one that's less communistic :)
<desrt> maybe i meant to say "we need a word like this in english that would be reasonable to use in modern-day canada" :)
<desrt> "citizen" is another possibility, but it's even more weird
<pitti> seb128: do you know about the geoclue-providers split in Ubuntu? Debian doesn't have that, our's was split off geoclue
<pitti> and it's FTBFS
<seb128> pitti, I don't but the changelog has
<seb128>     - Split the gypsy, gpsd, and gsmloc providers out into
<seb128>       a separate source package to simplify the geoclue
<seb128>       MIR reducing the number of build depends.
<pitti> geoclue-gpsd doesn't even have reverse dependencies, just geoclue-gypsy has one (cordova-ubuntu-2.8)
<pitti> well, geoclue itself is in main too (and has Ubuntu changes)
<pitti> ooh, I see -- geoclue-providers is in universe
<seb128> my understanding is that those providers were split out to avoid having to add those build-depends to geoclue itself
<seb128> right
<pitti> right
<pitti> it needs porting to current libgps22, or we disable that binary package entirely (no rdepends)
<seb128> I guess it's a split off geoclue
<seb128> so just need to be redone on the current version
<seb128> but I've no idea if those providers are used and by who, maybe it's fine to just drop it
<seb128> we can drop it and if somebody misses it they can work on getting the package back
<pitti> seb128: is cordova-ubuntu-2.8 something we care about?
<seb128> I don't know, but Ken probably have a better idea, let's wait for him to be online
<pitti> that has no reverse depends
<seb128> I though they cared for touch
<seb128> but I'm unsure
<pitti> so in the simplest case we could just remove cordova-ubuntu and geoclue-providers (but I don't want to do that without confirmation)
<seb128> right
<pitti> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cordova-ubuntu/+changelog looks quite dead
<seb128> there is a MIR for it from dbarth but from 2013
<seb128> I've asked on #ubuntu-touch since dbarth is there
<seb128> Laney, "    + Disable libcryptui support, this is in Universe." ... evolution is in universe as well now, so that can be re-enabled next time ;-)
<seb128> (unsure what it provides exactly, but no reason to do without it)
<Laney> I thought about syncing it
<seb128> that can probably be done
<seb128>     + debian/control:
<seb128>       - let libevolution depends on evolution-common, it uses the gsettings
<seb128>         schemas distributed there (lp: #1506430)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1506430 in evolution (Ubuntu) "/usr/lib/evolution/evolution-alarm-notify:5:g_settings_set_property:object_set_property:g_object_new_internal:g_object_new_valist:g_object_new" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1506430
<seb128> should be commited to Debian though
<Laney> yes
<seb128> unsure about the gsettings-override
<seb128> we could add that to ubuntu-settings but iirc overrides for non installed schemas trigger warnings so it's a bit annoying
<seb128> (or is that for missing keys?)
<Laney> think it's ok
<Laney> feel free to do that if you want
<seb128> no today, but maybe next time I touch it
<Laney> I didn't notice it was demoted yet, was expecting bugmail
 * Laney closes that one now
<seb128> bugmail about the demotion?
<Laney> ye, I assigned you one to remind ;-)
<seb128> sorry, I demoted most of what looked desktopish and was on component mismatch marked for demotion
<seb128> but I didn't check open bugs :-/
<seb128> webkit is to universe as well btw \o/
<seb128> I wonder why I didn't get an email filtered in my assigned box about evo
<Laney> it was about webkit
<Laney> oh well
<seb128> oh, right
<seb128> sorry about that
<seb128> anyway it's all demoted ;-)
<Laney> \o/
<seb128> we demoted quite a lot
<seb128> evo, webkit, telepathy stack
 * Laney misses IMing
<seb128> :-(
<alexarnaud> TheMuso: hoy
<alexarnaud> I've meybe noticed orca failure in Ubuntu 16.04 version
<alexarnaud> Do you know about it ?
<alexarnaud> On my computer Orca close after less than a minute
<seb128> alexarnaud, I don't use it so I didn't notice and there seems to be no report about the issue ... does it exit with an error/segfault?
<seb128> let me try here
<alexarnaud> seb128: the error msg is : "** (orca:): WARNING **: AT-SPI: Error in GetItems, sender=org.freedesktop.DBus, error=The name :1.25 was not provided by any .service files"
<alexarnaud> I use Mate and Compiz and I've updated my Ubuntu 1 hour ago
<seb128> alexarnaud, it fact it could be bug #1541292
<ubot5> bug 1541292 in gnome-orca (Ubuntu) "orca crashed with signal 5 in _atspi_bus()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1541292
<seb128> alexarnaud, do you do anything special with it?
<alexarnaud> seb128: nothing special or different from my current usage
<alexarnaud> ubot5: it seems that it's not exactly the same issue. I do it after login screen, I checked "login automatically"
<ubot5> alexarnaud: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<seb128> alexarnaud, do you have the screen reader enabled/do you use it?
<alexarnaud> seb128: I enabled it but after lass than a minute it turn off automatically because of the bug
<alexarnaud> seb128: are you able to reproduce it on your computer ?
<seb128> not
<seb128> I've it enabled for 3 minutes now without issue
<alexarnaud> if not, I need to give you exactly what I do and doing more investigation
<seb128> it's a bit annoying, it reads every char I type on IRC :p
<alexarnaud> ^^
<alexarnaud> seb128: let me one minute to give you the exact step to reproduce
<seb128> alexarnaud, ok, I stop it because it's becoming annoying after a while, but it works fine here as far as I can tell
<alexarnaud> seb128: so I don't unserstand exactly what's spend on my machine
<alexarnaud> seb128: I'll retry later
<seb128> k, let me know how it works
 * desrt tingles
<seb128> hey
<desrt> hi seb :D
<desrt> no willcooke this week.  i wonder what will happen!
<seb128> me too
<seb128> Roll call: andyrock, attente, desrt,  dgadomski, fjkong, happyaron, hikiko, laney, qengho, sweet5hark, themuso (out), tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<desrt> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Feb 23 15:30:54 2016 UTC.  The chair is desrt. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<desrt> #chair seb128
<meetingology> Current chairs: desrt seb128
<Trevinho> Hey!
<andyrock> \o
<desrt> hi!  o/
<seb128> hey :-)
<Laney> shit!
<Laney> i mean hi
<desrt> Laney: tmi.
<Laney> information wants to be free
<attente> :o
<seb128> I hope everybody is doing well
<seb128> let's get started
<seb128> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: andyrock
<seb128> andyrock, hey
<andyrock> hey I've been working on g-s integration
<andyrock> managed to propose a branch
<andyrock> i'm fixing it after the review
<andyrock> trying to do it before the end of day so Marco can add it to next landing
<seb128> how easy is it to fix?
<seb128> k, that's where I'm going to
<andyrock> should be easy but g-s stopped working again
<seb128> beta1 is on thursday
<andyrock> it just shows up installed applications
<andyrock> and this makes it tricky to test some corner cases
<seb128> :-/
<seb128> let's maybe try to debug that after the meeting
<seb128> test is the command line appsearch thing works
<andyrock> i'm sure i'll fix it by the end of the meeting :é
<andyrock> :P
<seb128> hehe
<andyrock> I already did now right now
<seb128> anything else andyrock?
<andyrock> i should be able to send a new mp in one hour so
<andyrock> nope
<andyrock> I just need to ask robert to merge my patch to g-s
<seb128> he did I think?
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/3.19.91~git20160219.32c2c00-0ubuntu2
<seb128>   * debian/patches/apt-plugin.patch:
<seb128>     - Integrate with Unity launcher (LP: #1547676)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1547676 in unity (Ubuntu) "GNOME Software Unity launcher integration" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1547676
<andyrock> cool
<andyrock> even better
<andyrock> \o/
<seb128> :-)
<andyrock> thanks
<seb128> thanks andyrock!
<seb128> #topic attente
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: attente
<seb128> attente, hey
<attente> hi!
<attente> gtk menus ruining my life, we're fighting on how we want the final public-facing api to look: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=756579
<ubot5> Gnome bug 756579 in Widget: GtkMenu "GTK should let GDK position menus" [Critical,Needinfo]
<attente> trying to track down a crash in gnome-software ubuntu one authentication, also fixing it to store the u1 credentials properly across sessions
<seb128> :-/
<attente> (eof)
<seb128> I hope you get over that one soon and go back to a better life!
<desrt> he exagerates :)
<seb128> good then :-)
<seb128> thanks attente!
<seb128> #topic desrt
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: desrt
<desrt> hey!
<seb128> desrt, you are next ;-)
<desrt> been working somewhat closer with attente lately, doing coworking 2-3 times a week now... that's working out pretty nice
<desrt> been looking over the gtkmenu api stuff as a result of that
<seb128> great
<desrt> also doing normal glib bugs stuff... including a fairly serious one from yesterday about gvariant parser crashing on bad input in certain cases
<seb128> coworking is cool, I wish I had somebody from the team at coworking distance!
<desrt> it may be worth vendorpatching that until we get a release out
<desrt> since (e.g.) "dconf write /x %i" will crash
<desrt> today looking at some old inotify crashers
<desrt> eof.
<attente> come to toronto :P
<seb128> thanks desrt!
<seb128> that's an idea :-)
<desrt> :D
<seb128> I let Laney decide about the backport
<desrt> you can crash here if you like
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> I didn't see any report about the segfault (or that I know being due to it), so I think we are ok waiting for the next tarball
<seb128> but let's see
<seb128> thanks desrt
 * desrt offers good crepes
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> ok, let's keep moving
<seb128> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: dgadomski
<seb128> Dariusz is at a sprint he emailed me his summary
<seb128> * investigated potential regression to bug #1337873 posted as a comment - could not reproduce, asked for more info
<seb128> * backported a fix to bug #1545302 and prepared debdiffs
<seb128> * gave feedback to patch to bug #1545363
<seb128> * debugged an openchrome driver bug, reported upstream https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=94210
<ubot5> bug 1337873 in ifupdown (Debian) "ifupdown initialization problems caused by race condition" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1337873
<seb128> * backported fix to bug #1309428 to Trusty and Wily
<ubot5> bug 1545302 in wpa (Ubuntu) "wpa-roam broken by fix for ifupdown #1337873" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1545302
<ubot5> bug 1545363 in wpa (Ubuntu) "wpa-roam does not support logical "master" interfaces" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1545363
<ubot5> Freedesktop bug 94210 in Driver/openchrome "Unknown Card-Ids (7122|1458|D000), Chipset: VX900" [Normal,New]
<ubot5> bug 1309428 in gtimelog (Ubuntu Wily) "Wrong icon path in desktop file" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1309428
<seb128> thanks dgadomski! :-)
<seb128> #topic fjkong
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: fjkong
<seb128> FJKong, hey
<seb128> no FJKong?
<seb128> ok, next then...
<seb128> #topic happyaron
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: happyaron
<seb128> he emailed be his update
<seb128> 1. Fixed the VM for sogou (again
<seb128> 2. Make sogou arm64 packages build on Launchpad
<seb128> 3. Fixed wrong runtime libopencc.so detection and related crash
<seb128> 4. More on the fonts-noto-cjk and fonts-droid-fallback transition
<seb128> #topic hikiko
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: hikiko
<seb128> she emailed me her update as well (be ready it's a bit verbose)
<seb128> I am working on 3 gtk windows problems:
<seb128> 1- I'm trying to fix the gtk window alpha problems in compiz (the alpha
<seb128> blending and some other texture-related parts are buggy and we see black
<seb128> dots around the gtk windows instead of the background - the regions
<seb128> should be transparent and they are not)
<seb128> 2- I'm adding shadows for the windows that don't provide the shape
<seb128> information but have alpha on unity decorations code (this way, the
<seb128> shadows of non-shaped windows with alpha and rounded corners will be
<seb128> round too - now they appear rectangular because the old code is used)
<seb128> 3- (optional:) I think that at the end we should add the shape
<seb128> information gtk side. Without that information compiz and every other
<seb128> window manager will consider the transparent (alpha) regions, parts of
<seb128> the window. So, if a window has a transparent frame around the
<seb128> decoration, the user won't see it but he'll be able to use it to
<seb128> drag/move/resize the window, which is a bit weird: a user might think he
<seb128> clicks on the background but his click is received by a window with
<seb128> transparent parts...
<seb128>  
<seb128> that decoration thing is feeling like it's never ending
<desrt> seb128: let's talk about some of this stuff after the meeting
<seb128> yeah, I was going to suggest that
<Trevinho> yeah
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Laney
<seb128> Laney, howdy
<Laney> sup
<Laney> • new gstreamer stack
<Laney> • new evolution stack + upstreaming some packaging stuff to debian + forwarding some upstream upstream
<Laney> • new glib, testfix for strongswan to make this migrate
<Laney> • Upload the rest of the webkit ports, some to Debian too where appropriate, unblock that, it migrated
<Laney> • some appstream fixes with ximion (thanks)
<Laney> ∘ find icons with '.' in
<Laney> ∘ find Universe icons
<Laney> ∘ don't make apt error when run as non root
<Laney> • patch pilot(?)
<Laney> ⎙
<seb128> "(?)"?
<seb128> is that like you did it but felt like you didn't do it at the same time? ;-)
<Laney> I forgot if it was this week
<seb128> oh ok
<Laney> think it was?!?!?!?!
 * Laney goes crazy
<seb128> e-d-s suggests it was
<seb128> thanks Laney!
<seb128> #topic qengho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: qengho
<seb128> qengho, hey
<Laney> sounding like I broke the release upgrader too
<Laney> good times
<qengho> Hey!
<seb128> haha
<qengho> - snaps of Google Chrome and chromium.
<qengho> - ZFS ready for 16.04
<qengho> EOF
<seb128> did you manage to get the snaps working?
<seb128> or is snappy/snapcraft not up to such packages yet?
<qengho> I am still trying. I had to make a new plugin for the downoad/gyp/ninja stages.
<qengho> I think snap is up to it.
<qengho> new snapcraft is better.
<seb128> great
<seb128> thanks qengho!
<qengho> thx!
<seb128> #topic robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: robert_ancell
<seb128> - At snappy sprint
<seb128> - GNOME Software work
<seb128> #topic Sweet5hark
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Sweet5hark
<seb128> Sweet5hark, are you back (he emailed me saying he had to go for some errants and might not be back on time)
<seb128> seems he's not, so here we go
<seb128> - bugs 1483914, 1524838, 1389936, 958345
<seb128> - dont autodeploy libreoffice-gtk3
<seb128> - getting set up with Snapcraft2/xenial
<seb128> - lots and lots of snapcraft builds
<ubot5> bug 1483914 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "libreoffice-style-elementary as alternate to libreoffice-style-human" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1483914
<ubot5> bug 1524838 in Inkscape "Can't build Inkscape with GCC 6 using c++14" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1524838
<ubot5> bug 958345 in ttf-indic-fonts (Ubuntu Xenial) "ttf-indic-fonts packages are outdated should be removed" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/958345
<ubot5> bug 1389936 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "LibreOffice has no support for Google Drive" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1389936
<seb128> new libreoffice in xenial, well done ;-)
<seb128> #topic TheMuso
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: TheMuso
<seb128> I didn't get a summary from Luke...
<seb128> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: tkamppeter
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey
<tkamppeter> - Feature Freeze of Xenial
<tkamppeter>   o Gutenprint 5.2.11 final
<tkamppeter> - Preparations for the OpenPrinting Summit 2016
<tkamppeter>   o Set up agenda
<tkamppeter>   o Sent out first invitations
<tkamppeter> - Google Summer of Code 2016
<tkamppeter>   o Submitted application for the Linux Foundation as mentoring organization
<tkamppeter> - OpenPrinting web server
<tkamppeter>   o Provide foomatic-db upstream tarball as .xz: 45 MB -> 4 MB
<tkamppeter>   o Fixed cron job for daily snapshots
<tkamppeter>   o Updated auto-downloadable packages of manufacturer-supplied PPD files
<tkamppeter> - Bugs.
<seb128> tkamppeter, thanks!
<seb128> seems like .xz is quite a win ;-)
<seb128> #topic Trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Trevinho
<seb128> Trevinho, hey
<Trevinho> · Done migration script for u-s-c desktop file to g-s
<Trevinho> · Reviewed (and fixed) a libdbusmenu contribution
<Trevinho> · Some dash positioning fixes
<Trevinho> · Dash and scrollbars theming fixes (including some refactoring)
<Trevinho> · Prepared new unity landing for SC icons updates (waiting a little for the final ok to see if we can include also andyrock changes)
<Trevinho> · Review and improvements to the hikiko shadows branch
<Trevinho> · Working to get gtk headerbars playing nice with us.
<Trevinho> 
<tkamppeter> seb128, especially for this kind of data, only XML and PPDs, no code, a lot of repeating structures.
<seb128> Trevinho, grazie!
<seb128> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: seb128
<Trevinho> seb128: de rien..
<seb128> • software-properties "ask confirmation to enable proposed" changes
<seb128> • changed gedit to not use csd under Unity
<seb128> • tested a gdb patch for python/i386/xenial issues, works!
<seb128> • backported a nautilus patch for a dnd segfault
<seb128> • fixed libdmapsharing segfaulting and taking rhythmbox down
<seb128> • investigated some other rhythmbox issues
<seb128> • looked at GTKAssistant padding issues
<seb128> • debugged dleyna issues
<seb128> • some sponsoring (libreoffice) and some small updates (geocode-glib, graphite, pidgin)
<seb128> </week>
<seb128> #topic aob
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: aob
<seb128> seems not?
<seb128> ok, let's wrap then!
<seb128> thanks everyone
<seb128> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Feb 23 15:58:25 2016 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2016/ubuntu-desktop.2016-02-23-15.30.moin.txt
<Laney> merci
<Laney> very efficient
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> Trevinho, desrt, hikiko(?), so any idea how we get out of that decoration thing, I though we would try the approach hikiko suggested after London for a few weeks and fallback to the hack larsu/desrt suggested if that was not working, should we have pulled back a while ago?
<Trevinho> seb128: I think the way desrt/lars suggested at this point is the quickest we can implement... Unity side was already done during the sprint....
<desrt> so you need some property set in gtk land?
<Trevinho> seb128: the only missing part was the gtk side, where we need to export on gdk windows their border radious... Which is somethging I wasn't able to figure out
<Trevinho> desrt: yes
<Trevinho> at the time, I wasn't...
<desrt> Trevinho: do you have docs somewhere?
<Trevinho> desrt: docs of what?
<Trevinho> desrt: of the impelmentation we want?
<desrt> well, presumably you added support for gtk setting some property to cause compiz to behave differently, right?
<desrt> just wondering if this is doc'd somewhere
<attente> doesn't gtk set a property on the x window for the shadow border?
<desrt> attente: the frame extents?
<attente> desrt: yeah, _GTK_FRAME_EXTENTS
<desrt> the way this works in upstream gtk is that gtk itself draws the shadow and tells the WM (via property) how wide the "shadow part" of the window is, so the WM can make adjustments accordingly
<desrt> it turns out that compiz is not flexible enough to deal with this approach
<Trevinho> desrt: no I didn't change anything in GTK yet... What I would exect is that in unity a gtk window with custom headerbar would define: _UNITY_GTK_BORDER_RADIUS cardinal property, mentioning the radious of the 4 corners
<desrt> so instead of rewriting large parts of compiz we decided to try to find another solution whereby compiz can draw the shadow for us -- but for that to work, it needs to know how much of the window is opaque
<desrt> which is "not all of it" because we still want gtk to draw the headerbar, and it draws it with rounded corners
<desrt> Trevinho: right.  this is what we discussed.
<desrt> iirc the correct answer there is (7, 7, 0, 0)
<Sweet5hark> (re)
<desrt> but you need us to set it...
<Trevinho> desrt: so. Unity side of this is fine...
<Trevinho> desrt: but, well, we need to get that value from css...
<Trevinho> And last time I tried, I wasn't able  to
<seb128> Sweet5hark, (wb)
<desrt> Trevinho: last i looked into this, it was not difficult
<desrt> also: all themes always use 7.  it's universal :)
<Sweet5hark> (hrhr)
<Trevinho> I was thinking the same...
<Trevinho> EHhe, yeah, let's assume that :-D
<desrt> you still need gtk to tell you when it is doing a headerbar
<Trevinho> desrt: I'd assume that when there's that property, an headerbar is there
<desrt> and ideally, we would like to imagine that it is possible to do a theme with a non-7 radius
<desrt> Trevinho: right... i'm saying that no matter what we will still need gtk changes
<Trevinho> yeah...
<desrt> cool.
<Trevinho> The hikiko approach would be probably better, but I think it's harder considering how gtk-css is done. And that it's almost impossible to figure out the alpha areas
<desrt> can you advertise that atom as a wm feature?
<desrt> iirc the hikiko approach didn't rely on knowing the areas
<Trevinho> desrt: yes.. I also did that I thunk
<Trevinho> think*
 * Trevinho checks
<desrt> it just treated the entire window as potentially-alpha and used a shader program to operate on the actual content
<desrt> hikiko: ?
<Trevinho> desrt: yeah, we export that atom as supported...
<Trevinho> well... that's what I did at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity/gtk-border-radius-support/revision/3989
<desrt> thanks for the link
<desrt> but remind me once more: why can't we use eleni's approach?
<desrt> it's certainly a lot more 'pure'
<Trevinho> desrt: currently she has implemented another thing: relying on XShape... Which for example fixes chrome but, since gtk windows don't export any information about their shape, X-wise, it's not useful for that...
<desrt> ahh
<desrt> this is not what i understood she would do
<Trevinho> I also thought she would have played with the shaders...
<desrt> hrmph.  okay.
<Trevinho> She said she could do something, but in the mean time I'd go with this.
<desrt> assuming what you say is true, i agree
<Trevinho> desrt: as for the border radious thing, do you have any hint? As for seme reason I couldn't get that radius value last time I tried..
<Trevinho> I can get much, but no that
<Trevinho> Or, if you want to do the gtk side... Feel free :-D
<desrt> i'll poke it
<desrt> but i remember finding what seemed to be a fairly easy way to extract it from the theme using gtkstyleclass or something like that when we last discussed this
<Trevinho> Ok... I'll check as well in the mean time, not sure I have my experiments still around, but I'll figure that out
<desrt> hikiko: if you could give any input about this, it would be nice
 * Laney accidentally subscribed to all ubuntu bugs
<Laney> aaaaaahhhh
<Trevinho> :)
<seb128> Laney drinking directly from the firehose!
 * Laney has drowned
<seb128> Laney, :-(
 * seb128 stuggle with gtk and css, frustrating
<seb128> I've no clue what I'm doing :-/
<seb128> need la?su back
<Laney> doh
<Laney> the new theme maintainer will be back next week
<seb128> yeah, or that
<seb128> I looked a bit at the totem slider having no thumb, unsure if that's "by design"
<seb128> I figured out that dropping that fixes it though
<seb128> .osd .scale {
<seb128>     margin-left: 9px;
<seb128>     margin-right: 9px;
<seb128> }
<seb128> which were added when theming the new totem overlay
<seb128> now trying to figure out why editing a treeview line gives a too big entry
<seb128> less luck there though :-/
<Laney> night!
<Laney> good luck seb128
<seb128> Laney, thanks, have a nice evening!
<attente> robert_ancell: hey, sorry for the delay, just pushed a commit that stores the credentials properly now
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-02-24
<robert_ancell> attente, awesome, thanks
<pitti> Good morning
<hikiko> hi
<hikiko> desrt, here?
<hikiko> Trevinho, ?
<hikiko> mmm too early :)
<hikiko> I just saw your logs
<hikiko> anyway, I didn't know gtk didn't provide shape information but anyway the shape is only needed to find the alpha regions, so if gtk has the alpha information we can support windows with alpha
<hikiko> about the gtk side: I don't know if it's worth the pain to add it
<hikiko> I just mentioned the problems it will fix
<tjaalton> does anyone know why ~/.Xmodmap is not being used anymore? apparently it broke around 13.10
<tjaalton> I guess it's inherited from gnome
<andyrock> good morning
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey andyrock tjaalton
<seb128> tjaalton, I think gnome(unity)-settings-daemon used to load it, but see https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=725038#c3
<ubot5> Gnome bug 725038 in keyboard ".XCompose is ignored" [Normal,Resolved: notabug]
<seb128> need a script like https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-settings-daemon/tree/plugins/common/input-device-example.sh?h=gnome-3-18 it seems
<tjaalton> seb128: well I meant .Xmodmap, and for that there's https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=721873
<ubot5> Gnome bug 721873 in Config "xmodmap settings are reset after keyboard layout switching and resume" [Normal,New]
<seb128> tjaalton, right, read the bug comment, don't stop to the title :p
<tjaalton> I did read it
<tjaalton> that example script link from the bug didn't work
<tjaalton> but ok
<tjaalton> this might be a better approach than #6 from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1243642 :)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1243642 in xorg (Ubuntu) ".Xmodmap not automatically loaded on start" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<seb128> tjaalton, yeah, they removed the file, see the url I copied, it's still in 3.18
<tjaalton> yep
<tjaalton> so I think providing something installed by default that users can use to shoot their foot with might be in order. nothing would be used by default
<Laney> hullo
<seb128> hey Laney! how are you?
<Laney> hey seb128!
<Laney> goooooooooooood thanks
<Laney> although it is cold
<Laney> we did alright at the quiz but didn't win :-(
<Laney> how are you?
<seb128> it' sunny here!
<seb128> can't win everytime
<seb128> it wouldn't be special/so nice anymore otherwise!
<Laney> yeah + everyone hates you then
<seb128> so I figured you the other gtk theming issue I was looking at, or at least I found the line to backport to fix it, even if I don't understand what a .entry.flat is :p
<seb128> or where the flat style is using for widgets
<seb128> but seems that listview is one of those cases and that styling it there fixes the entry height issue
<ksamak> hoy all
<Laney> A CSS class that is added when widgets that usually have a frame or border (like buttons or entries) should appear without it.
<seb128> where did you get that definition?
<seb128> but yeah, in any case it seems like listview editable row is built using a flat entry
<seb128> I just don't know if flat entries are used in other context and what side effect that might have :-/
<seb128> but well, adwaita/high contrast have the line I copied so it should be right (but it doesn't mean there isn't some more special cases needed on top)
<seb128> the line was added as part of a big commit adding flat style
<seb128> so difficult to get a sense for a logic set for the entry case
<seb128> oh well, let's do those changes and see if everybody is happy or if we get new reports ;-)
<Laney> what does the style do?
<seb128> it set the padding to 2px
<seb128> where normal entries have 5px 7px
<seb128> .entry {
<seb128> ...
<seb128>     padding: 5px 7px;
<seb128> }
<Laney> I suppose it makes sense
<Laney> flat is an entry without a border
<seb128>   .entry.flat, .entry.flat:focus {
<seb128>     padding: 2px;
<Laney> like an inline thingy in a treeview
<seb128> what I don't get is that if you set 3px there then it's back to being way to big
<Laney> the thing I pasted was from devhelp
<seb128> 2px feels a bit too shrinked
<seb128> oh well, that's going to be good enough
<seb128> I wonder if there is an issue like "if it doesn't fit in the row then the un-flat version is used"
<Laney> https://git.gnome.org/browse/gtk+/tree/gtk/gtkcellrenderertext.c?h=gtk-3-18#n2025
<seb128> Laney, thanks, doesn't explain why 3px making it go unflat (or look like it does, maybe it's something else) though ... but I don't want to spend the week on that, so it's going to stay this way with the 2px which is working
<alexarnaud> hello everyone !
<seb128> hey alexarnaud
<alexarnaud> hey seb128, how are you?
<seb128> alexarnaud, good, and you?
<Laney> ricotz: hi, you do zeitgeist upstream stuff right? Trevinho wrote some patches - do you want them upstream? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/236160096/zeitgeist_0.9.16-upstart-and-vacuum-support.debdiff
<desrt> hello world\n
<desrt> hikiko: hey
<ricotz> Laney, hi, interesting, the upstart parts not so, a systemd service for the vaccum part would be better
<Trevinho> ricotz: well, I don't know much about systemd services (yet) :)
<ricotz> Trevinho, ok, upstart is dead though
<Trevinho> ricotz: well, not for us :)
<Trevinho> at least, not in session
<Trevinho> for some time
<Trevinho> but I understand
<ricotz> Trevinho, maybe you can take a look at making them systemd ones
<Trevinho> ricotz: I could, but... Not in short time I think
<Trevinho> ricotz: as for the vacuum side, I also was wondering whether removing some old data would be somewhat wanted...
<Laney> ricotz: is systemd in the session a real thing yet?
<Laney> it's not on our side, anwyay
<Trevinho> ricotz: I mean, I've the same db here I had during 10.10... So it's getting about 95MB sqlite file... This causes my zeitgeist-fts to use about 700-800Mb of resident memory. Always. Not sure whether it's a leak or something wrong with that (I had no time to play with massif yet)
<Trevinho> that indeed slows down the searches...
<Trevinho> Laney: ah, not related to this, but if you can publish https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1029 then seb128 could get his GS icon before beta.. :)
<ricotz> Trevinho, "vaccum" isnt removing real data, just reorganize and drop unlinked data from the persistent file?
<Trevinho> ricotz: yes, no removal
<ricotz> Laney, hmm, I thought so it would
<Trevinho> ricotz: it rebuilds avoiding fragmentation
<ricotz> Trevinho, right
<Laney> ricotz: anyway, we can handle that in the package but the vacuum program is probably good for you
<ricotz> Trevinho, so having an option to drop old data could be interesting too
<ricotz> Laney, absolutely
<Laney> Trevinho: the normal thing to do for upstart is to disable xdg autostart by putting a desktop file in /usr/share/upstart/xsg/autostart with Hidden=true
 * Laney will change that
<Laney> s/xsg/xdg/
<Laney> Trevinho: what's with this runner stuff?
<hikiko> hi desrt
<desrt> hey hikiki.. wanted to talk about the shadows
<desrt> you used xshape?
<Laney> hey desrt!
 * Laney missed your 'hi'
<desrt> morning, laney :)
<seb128> hey desrt
<desrt> hello all you latecomers
<hikiko> lol desrt say hikiko pls
<hikiko> I didn't see it
<desrt> oops.  typo :)
<hikiko> /nick hikiki
<hikiko> yes I used xshape, to find the alpha
<hikiko> there are 3 different bugs related to the gtk windows the 2 of them can be solved unity-compiz side
<desrt> ah.... iirc that's not what we discussed
<desrt> the idea was to use the content of the pixels
<hikiko> that's what I used I took it from the shape rectangles, I just didn't know that gtk windows don't provide us with shape info so I have to do it 1 more time for windows with alpha and not shape
<hikiko> this will fix the shadows shape
<hikiko> but not the black dots
<hikiko> which is a different prob I am trying to fix now
<hikiko> black dots are caused by buggy alpha blending somewhere in compiz
<hikiko> I am debugging the opengl plugin
<hikiko> they should be transparent
<hikiko> and there's a 3rd issue
<hikiko> but I don't know if gtk is maintained by us and we should fix it
<hikiko> ideally the alpha windows should provide the shape too
<hikiko> because if they don't, window managers will consider the transparent parts parts of the window
<hikiko> and will receive events there
<hikiko> anyway I guess that's not very important
<ricotz> Trevinho, btw, you should not leave those print() statements in
<alexarnaud> seb128: very good thanks
<Trevinho> Laney: so, I was having lunch... Well, in order to make sure that dbus launches the upstart instance we need that... I'm doing that also in bamf. Since there's no support for upstart to launch dbus daemons and controlling them (It was something planned in theory, and documented too, but reverted for some reason)
<Trevinho> ricotz: well... I wanted to add some output...
<Trevinho> ricotz: and without any other logging... It had to be a very simple script (which I couldn't do in python because of the gir dependency which I didn't want to include)
<Trevinho> hikiko|ln: let's go for a different solution, I'll work on it in the mean time... You can go back focusing in the ezoom thing since it's getting late.
<ricotz> Trevinho, hmm, ok, FAIL needs a \n then
<Trevinho> ricotz: no, because of the warning... It will add it
<ricotz> or a some separation
<Trevinho> I added that in both cases initially... Then, it wasn't needed.
<Laney> Trevinho: https://paste.ubuntu.com/15187274/ ?
<Trevinho> Laney: ehm, yeah, what?
<Laney> what?
<Trevinho> Laney: ah, you changed something?
<Laney> yes, I eliminated all the upstart stuff
<Trevinho> Laney: well, having upstart to manage it would have ensured that the service would have ran only when needed, and that could have been controlled by initctl... With actual respawn and such.
<Laney> dbus will launch it again anyway
<Trevinho> but if you prefer this way...
<Laney> you only really needed it to make an event that the vacuum event could block
<Trevinho> Yeah, well, it will relaunch it when invoked...
<Trevinho> BUt it's fair, I would just have loved it to be controlled by upstart as it allows better management for us, and some logging... But indeed your version reduces a lot the diff with upstream and so it's more easy to manage (not that I expect many changes upstream side)
<Laney> it goes in the journal if launched by dbus which is nice :-)
<Laney> thanks, going to upload this
 * Laney enjoys fast dash
<Laney> it feels like it makes a big difference
<seb128> new snappy dash! ;-)
<hikiko> Trevinho, let's wait for will because I think he expects that I solve the 2 issues
<Laney> lunch then bike to tea shop in town
<Laney> biab
<seb128> Laney, enjoy!
<seb128> hikiko, I think it has been ongoing for long enough that it seems at risk for this cycle (we are past ff) and that we look for a plan B, that doesn't stop you to keep working on it, once it's working well we can see what we do, either push it or keep it on the side and use it next cycle
<hikiko> ok
<seb128> hikiko, but we are saying that it's almost ready to land since january, that proved to not be that simple and it's safe to have a fallback solution
<hikiko> sure
<hikiko> but I think I could give it a try
<seb128> hikiko, thanks for the work on fixing those issues btw ;-)
<hikiko> until next week
<hikiko> because, I think I'm close
<seb128> yeah, that seems ok if you look at it a bit more
<hikiko> (I'm not opposed to plan B)
<seb128> Trevinho can think about plan B meanwhile
<seb128> and we can see what we do next week
<hikiko> okie!
<seb128> Trevinho, andyrock, thanks for the unity/gnome-software integration landing!
<desrt> what stops us from simply setting an xshape from gtk?
<desrt> i mean, other than the "it will be hard" crap
<desrt> "we may have to do some math"
<desrt> i guess, in any case, i'd prefer not to do the math, given that we have a working solution in the form of Trevinho's property
<Sweet5hark> seb128: so, seems I cant push to the seeds bzr repo directly (would have been surprised if I could really), so how do I get https://code.launchpad.net/~bjoern-michaelsen/ubuntu-meta/libreoffice-human-to-breeze merged for bug 1506544?
<ubot5> bug 1506544 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Change default Theme for LibreOffice to Breeze for Ubuntu 16.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1506544
<seb128> Sweet5hark, seems like from the url that you used the wrong vcs?
<seb128> Sweet5hark, you  should branch lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu.xenial edit, commit push to lp:~bjoern-michaelsen/ubuntu-seeds/<something> then merge propose it
<seb128> the deb is built from the seed then by whoever does an upload
<seb128> no need to merge anything to the source
<Sweet5hark> seb128: I branched from that, but I _think_ lp was resisting pushing/creating that branch ... but it works now, so I must have gotten it wrong.
<Sweet5hark> seb128: ok, pushed to ~bjoern-michaelsen/ubuntu-seeds/human-to-breeze now and added to bug, and now (after I pushed to the right location) it also works to merge propose it: https://code.launchpad.net/~bjoern-michaelsen/ubuntu-seeds/human-to-breeze/+merge/287035
<Sweet5hark> seb128: thx
<seb128> Sweet5hark, thanks
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, seb128, hi, would it be possible to do something about the size of the libreoffice icons (svgs), they are way to huge to be rendered in a reasonable time
<ricotz> https://paste.debian.net/plain/403057
<Sweet5hark> ricotz: hmmm, isnt that an upstream topic? I dont think only vendor patching that is helpful ...
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, it is, and you are upstream ;)
<Sweet5hark> ricotz: heh ;)
<ricotz> I am wondering if there are complaints about it
<ricotz> like 1.3M for an icon is insane
<ricotz> given it takes like 200ms to render this *only* this single icon it should also effect the performance of unity's application dash
<ricotz> (at least on the time if it gets cached afterwards)
<Sweet5hark> ricotz: yeah, that is indeed unfortunate -- esp. since the icons arent really complex artwork anyway, so this is weird.
<Sweet5hark> ricotz:  https://github.com/LibreOffice/core/commit/250feedd8e50e5eb52682a194823567ba5287c60 <- take this as a starting point. doesnt seem to have been touched since then anymore (and pmladek isnt active on libreoffice anymore)
<Sweet5hark> ricotz: would be something to bring up with https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Design
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, I see, could you make the current best person aware of that?
<Sweet5hark> ricotz: best file a bug upsteam with component UX-advise ...
<pitti> Laney: bah, these worker emails are annoying -- I want my scalingstacks cleaned!!!
<Laney> pitti: indeed!
<pitti> Laney: but the lxd upgrade one this morning was a good warning (as it was an actual upgrade failure), so I don't really want to quiesce them either
 * Laney noticed that one
<Laney> are the rest just waiting for IS to whack stuff?
<pitti> yeah, the two RTs I sent on Monday
<pitti> there's always some DB resource leakage, but it went quite out of hand on lgw
<pitti> with 0 instances it claims I use 43 GB RAM
<Laney> awesome that it stores this separately in a buggy way
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, https://bugs.documentfoundation.org/show_bug.cgi?id=98141
<ubot5> bugs.documentfoundation.org bug 98141 in ux-advise "SVG application icons too large/detailed" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<Laney> pitti: OOI, do you know why this didn't take down the lxd tests themselves too?
<Laney> it seems to not have been an upgrade there but I don't know why
<pitti> Laney: good question
<pitti> Laney: actually, the better question is why we got an upgrade of lxd during that (whatever) test
<pitti> I purge lxc/lxd from the base images
<Laney> I assumed it was in the... oh
<pitti> so any test dependency should be a new install, not an upgrade
<pitti> oh, wait
<pitti> I purge lxd-client
<pitti> and lxd doesn't depend on lxd-client (... any more), only recommends:
<pitti> so I guess lxd is back in the base images
 * pitti updates the setup script to purge it harder
<Laney> so then why didn't it upgrade for lxd itself?
<pitti> https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-xenial/xenial/amd64/l/lxd/20160224_051542@/log.gz
<pitti> this was a new install of lxd (version 2.0.0~beta4-0ubuntu1, the broken one)
<pitti> Laney: perhaps that was the version which demoted Depends: to Recommends:?
 * pitti checks
<pitti> hm, no
<pitti> so one way or the other it wasn't on the images on that run
<Laney> just wondering if we could have caught the breakage before it got to release :)
<pitti> if lxd *was* on the images, then yes
<pitti> but my intention is that the images are minimal
<pitti> so we indeed don't do upgrade testing in adt, except for stuff which is in the base system
<pitti> The following packages will be upgraded:
<pitti>   apparmor bind9-host dnsutils fuse isc-dhcp-client isc-dhcp-common
<pitti>   libapparmor-perl libapparmor1 libelf1 libfuse2 lxd lxd-client os-prober
<pitti> that was in the log of content-hub/i386 from this morning which exhibited the problem
<pitti> hah!
 * Laney ran away
<pitti> Laney: Creating nova instance adt-xenial-i386-content-hub-20160224-095421 from image ubuntu/ubuntu-xenial-daily-i386-server-20160223.1-disk1.img
<pitti> Laney: got it
<Laney> yes I was just looking to check that
<Laney> Creating nova instance adt-xenial-amd64-lxd-20160224-051102 from image ubuntu/ubuntu-xenial-adt-amd64-server-20160224.img (UUID 18c30873-e2a8-4f44-80de-5e44b3cb3049)...
<Laney> from lxd
<pitti> Laney: content-hub used a standard image while the earlier lxd used an adt pre-prepared image
<Laney> is that an accident?
<pitti> on bos01 I actually fixed the configuration to only use *adt* images
<pitti> but this morning building the adt i386 image failed on lgw
<pitti> so we don't have recent adt ones everywhere
<pitti> Laney: so I could do the same as on bos and create adt images for all stable releases, and only use adt images
<pitti> normally, it's "all images which match $release-$arch, take the most recent one"
<pitti> so that we can take the standard cloud images for stable (or for devel if the daily build fails)
<pitti> I did that on bos for ppc64 as standard cloud images have been seriously broken for several weeks now
<pitti> ok, so we know *why* it happened; it's less clear which way around we want to make that more predictable
<pitti> we have the really expensive way of always building/using adt images
<pitti> or live with that jitter
<Laney> is it really costly to do it?
<pitti> Laney: it's immense on lcy01 (as only one attempt out of 20 succeeds)
<Laney> sigh
<pitti> it's almost always failing on lgw (due to the resource scarcity)
<pitti> and reasonably straightforward on bos
<Laney> Maybe run a version of the setup script each time?
<pitti> we do
<pitti> so it'll do that removal dance
<Laney> must be after dist-upgrading though
<pitti> but so far I only purged lxd-client, not lxd
<pitti> I just committed a fix to purge lxd and lxc too
<Laney> or why was the adt image okay?
<pitti> so in that sense that will make it predictable again
<pitti> Laney: because that got dist-upgraded from like wily, where lxd wasn't on the default install yet
<Laney> haha
<pitti> (we've only had real xenial images for two or three weeks)
<Laney> pitti: Okay, I guess this situation is good enough then until the l* regions get upgraded to a better openstack or whatever
<pitti> Laney: with the setup script fix I just committted, lxd will at least be gone in both scenarios
<pitti> thus be predictable, i. e. adt or standard image should behave the same again, except that tests with the latter take 3 mins longer
<Laney> Can we ditch the adt image on bos01?
<pitti> nooo
<pitti> well, not for ppc64el
<pitti> standard cloud ppc64 images are broken, they don't boot
<pitti> my life is so much fun
 * Laney screams
<pitti> Laney: https://bugs.launchpad.net/cpc-core/+bug/1541757 FYI
<ubot5> Error: launchpad bug 1541757 not found
<pitti> yeah yeah, it's private but there
<pitti> dinner o'clock
<Laney> see you
 * Laney just filed a bug about doing upgrade testing
<Laney> could be interesting
<ximion> Laney, new AppStream release with all known bugs fixed will be out next weekend
<ximion> meanwhile, removing the appstream-data package from Xenial would be helpful, because it causes the old data and the new data to collide (LP: #1548157)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1548157 in appstream-data (Ubuntu) "Remove appstream-data from Ubuntu (xenial)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1548157
<ximion> is only noticed by people who have it installed, which is mainly KDE on Xenial
<Laney> thanks ximion!
<Laney> I can't process that but maybe someone who can will see the link ;-)
<ximion> Laney: that was my plan all along ;-)
<ximion> I am also playing around with the idea of writing a more powerful data extractor in Go or D
<ximion> not yet sure what will come out of this (if it's productive at all), but playing with new languages is fun :)
<Laney> ximion: can we put a date into the yaml header please?
<Laney> I have a suspicion that launchpad is being weird
<ximion> Laney: I didn't want to put a date in there, since this will cause APT to re-download the data everytime, even if *only* the last-updated date has changed, causing useless downloads
<Laney> ximion: couldn't you skip updating the file at all if nothing has changed?
<ximion> implementing a way to find out if data has changed and only updating the date when the data actually changed would be the sane thing to do, but that is more work to implement
<Laney> much more?
<ximion> we would maybe need to hash all data and see if the hash has changed... - if LMDB returns components in a deterministic order
<ximion> (which AFAIR it does...)
<Laney> just thinking some flag if we found a component to update
<ximion> atm, I would say quite some work, unless everything happens to work as one would expect ^^
<Laney> ximion: so here https://github.com/ximion/appstream-dep11/blob/master/dep11/generator.py#L51 return a tuple (msgtxt, len(cpts)) and then here https://github.com/ximion/appstream-dep11/blob/master/dep11/generator.py#L213 set a flag to tell you to skip writing if nothing changed
<ximion> Laney: if you check whether the returned components are valid or not, this should work...
<Laney> i'll try tomorrow or so
<ximion> weird, my mind was thinking about a completely different project a few minutes ago :P
<ximion> ok, a feature like this sounds sane to me
<Laney> I'm just a bit suspicious
<Laney> because I don't see apt downloading the new files for me very often
<Laney> but maybe they didn't actually change, but then the mtime has changed
<Laney> but that could be because we write them even if nothing changed
<Laney> so!
<ximion> Laney: could also be one of the terrible multiprocessing issues, e.g. the one eating up logging data
<Laney> will at least be some information to go on
<seb128> robert_ancell, is there an easy way to tell what gnome-software bugs are downstream or upstream?
<robert_ancell> seb128, you kind of need to know which plugin the bug is coming from
<robert_ancell> seb128, Anything in particular you want triaged?
<seb128> robert_ancell, reported rather
<robert_ancell> seb128, today, any bugs relating to apt installing / removing are us (distro patch), bugs relating to wrong information are probably appstream (not sure how much of that is us / upstream), though they may be incorrectly interpreted in g-s (us or upstream). Anything related to submitting reviews is us, downloading is technically upstream but practically us.
<seb128> robert_ancell, ok, some ones
<robert_ancell> In short, just file against gnome-software and ping me is probably the safest method
<seb128> - clicking on updates give little details
<seb128> http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/gnomesoftware.png
<seb128> at less the (null) in the title is buggy
<robert_ancell> seb128, I believe that content supposed to be provided in appstream, I haven't looked yet though.
<seb128> also could we fetch changelogs from the same server update-manager does (is that supposed to work?)
<robert_ancell> The null is worrying, because that should show the package name
<robert_ancell> seb128, this is where is gets complicated. The information can come from any plugin. So I think the vision is that appstream provides all opf this, it just doesn't do the actual installing / removing
<robert_ancell> But we can provide all the information ourselves in the apt plugin.
<robert_ancell> And I think that will be the practical solution for many cases.
<seb128> i think it was working when I tried a week or so ago
<seb128> k
<seb128> so like that one, I better report on launchpad?
<seb128> we can triage from there
<robert_ancell> seb128, yes, definitely report on LP first
<robert_ancell> Then ping Laney / ximion and say "should this info come from appstream?"
<robert_ancell> seb128, then you can try appstreamcli/appstream-util to try and work out if that information is present. And if it is, then it's a GNOME Software bug
<seb128> things are listed fine in other sections
<seb128> the (null) is just in the update section
<seb128> robert_ancell, btw it still thinks that softwares come from third party/non free
<robert_ancell> seb128, both third party and non-free?
<robert_ancell> seb128, can you run with G_MESSAGES_DEBUG=all and check the app summary when you click on it?
<robert_ancell> That will show all the metadata we have
<seb128> robert_ancell, http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/nonfree.png
<robert_ancell> seb128, ah, the source field is blank for some reason
<robert_ancell> That's the info that is used to determine where it came from
<seb128> oh
<seb128> I might have dpkg -i that one, sorry
<robert_ancell> I'm thinking of just setting those in the apt plugin instead of relying on appstream
<robert_ancell> seb128, as long as the package name is still standard it should show information
<seb128> ok, others seems just "non-free"
<seb128> sorry, closed wrong win
<robert_ancell> But yeah, I suspect G-S picked up the .desktop file for that but there is no appstream data for some reason
<seb128> hum, it doesn't list evince
<seb128> (gnome-software:32072): Gs-DEBUG: ignoring duplicate evince.desktop
<seb128> that might be one for Laney
<ximion> robert_ancell: might be due to Ubuntu wanting to keep the old .desktop filenames for eternity
<ximion> AS and GS don't expect that
<ximion> robert_ancell: might be due to Ubuntu wanting to keep the old .desktop filenames for eternity
<ximion> AS and GS don't expect that
<ximion> I'm just guessting though - components with an empty ID or name must never happen
<Laney> ximion: stop trying to blame everything on that :(
<Laney> it made duplicate applications show up, and should be patched now (with a different approach to my as-glib patch)
<Laney> I just tried latest g-s and it doesn't show any uninstalled applications ("(gnome-software:13300): Gs-DEBUG: app invalid as state unknown robocode.desktop
<Laney> ")
<Laney> going back to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/3.19.5+git20160212.a64f331-0ubuntu1/+build/9000701 works
<ximion> Laney: that robocode-is-missing issue strikes again?
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> and everything else
<ximion> really weird...
<ximion> appstream-glib hasn't changed, and that is the critical part when it comes to reading metadata properly
<Laney> it's some g-s change between 3.19.5+git20160212.a64f331-0ubuntu1 and 3.19.91~git20160224.0779986-0ubuntu1
<Laney> because reverting makes it come back
<ximion> does the apt backend set the app state to AVAILABLE or INSTALLED?
<Laney> ximion: not sure, if you want to look I think https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-software/tree/?h=wip/rancell/apt should be current
 * Laney has to go to bed now though, sorry!
<Laney> night
<ximion> the message suggests that the app state is never set and remains on it's initial value
<ximion> ok
 * ximion should sleep too
<ximion> gn8
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-02-25
<hikiko> Hi
<pitti> Good morning
<happyaron> morning hikiko seb128 pitti
 * happyaron tries to press Tab while typing 'morning'...
<hikiko> hello happyaron pitti seb128
<pitti> hey happyaron, hey hikiko, how are you?
<seb128> hey desktop, pitti happyaron hikiko
<pitti> bonjour seb128 !
<Sweet5hark> moin
<seb128> hey Sweet5hark
<Sweet5hark> seb128: heya
<seb128> k, I'm having slightly shifted hours today, need to go for some hours
<seb128> bbl
<Laney> hi hi!
<pitti> hey Laney, how are you?
<Laney> pitti: great, thanks!
<Laney> I can see zero clouds, and we're off for a long weekend tomorrow
<Laney> feeeeeeeelin' good
<Laney> how are you?
<pitti> Laney: oh, I got a bit of a heart attack when you said "zero clouds"
<pitti> Laney: quite well indeed! we saw a great show last night with the "Berlin Comedian Harmonists"
<pitti> (singing the songs of the real Comedian Harmonists from the 1930s)
 * pitti looks out of the garden, sees 10 cm of snow, and more is coming
<Laney> cloud paranoia!
<Laney> Calculating upgrade... Done
<Laney> The following packages will be REMOVED: libpam-systemd systemd
<Laney> The following NEW packages will be installed: init-system-helpers
<Laney> 0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 2 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<darkxst> Hey Laney pitti
<pitti> err, what?
<Laney> I don't understand this dist-upgrade (on my server, squeeze)
<Laney> someone explain how that can happen please
<Laney> :)
<Laney> hi darkxst!
<alexarnaud> hello everybody!
<Laney> hey alexarnaud
<alexarnaud> Does anyone know when lightdm implements a11y feature like hight contrast?
 * darkxst slaps didrocks for breaking our plymouth theme! he got all the other flavours right ;( 
<Chipaca`> why does unity now insert new apps at random in the launcher? I've gotten used to <super>-N being an app I've locked there, and now transient apps are appearing at #1 and moving everything around :-(
<Sweet5hark> doctors appointment bbl
<Laney> Chipaca: xenial?
<Chipaca> Laney, xenial.
<Chipaca> unity 7 obvs
<Laney> totes
<Laney> Is it since the update yesterday?
<Chipaca> Laney, no, I think it's from earlier
<Chipaca> just was in the right place to figure out if it's a bug or a feature right now
<Laney> Wonder why it doesn't happen for me
<Laney> sounds annoying anyway
<Laney> I'd file it and see what T_revinho or a_ndyrock have to say
<Chipaca> will do
<Chipaca> Laney, bug 1549730 fwiw
<ubot5`> bug 1549730 in unity (Ubuntu) "launcher inserts new apps at #1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1549730
<Chipaca> now doing the ubuntu-bug thing
<Laney> neat
<desrt> saluton, homoj!
 * xnox feels like packaging guru "10 files changed, 15 insertions(+), 121 deletions(-)"
<pitti> xnox: moved to "dh"? :-)
<xnox> yeah, and things like that.
<xnox> pitti, i wonder why we install plymouth on s390x.
<xnox> surely, "just" systemd should be good enough, no?
<pitti> xnox: dunno, slightly more pretty boot screen/fsck/password input?
<xnox> ..... on serial consoles. i don't think so.
<seb128> back
<Sweet5hark> back
<Laney> FRONT
<seb128> left
<Laney> seb128: can you take care of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appstream-data/+bug/1548157 please?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1548157 in appstream-data (Ubuntu) "Remove appstream-data from Ubuntu (xenial)" [Undecided,New]
 * Laney didn't know that this had been done
<seb128> Laney, sure can ... should we have something conflicting/breaking it to make sure it gets removed from installed systems?
<Laney> I guess the kde discover thing could do that
 * Laney commented
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> Laney, oh, you merged gtk, I hope I didn't do the update while you were already on it (/me hates wasting work)
<Laney> sort of but I dropped some extra deltas so it wasn't all bad
<Laney> the update part itself was trivial
 * Laney goes to lunch it up
<seb128> Laney, enjoy!
<andyrock> Trevinho: https://code.launchpad.net/~azzar1/unity/format-option/+merge/283741 review
<Trevinho> thanks
<Laney> dodgy
<Laney> fridge door just almost fell off /o\
<Laney> #workingfromhomeproblems
<seb128> :-/
<Laney> fixed now I think/hope
<pitti> Laney: you're working in your *fridge*??
<pitti> well, given how cold it is again I have the feeling that I do too, thouhg :)
<Laney> it is where my fuel comes from
 * Laney has *white* tea :-o
<pitti> Laney: ah I see, you have a different engine type then :) Mine is powered by chocolate bars and gummy bears
<mvo> Laney: white tea, *yummy*
 * Laney hugs mvo
<seb128> Laney, not sure if you saw/replied to my comment from yesterday about g-s not listing evince ... any idea of that's g-s side or appstream one?
<Laney> it's installed?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> but searching for it doesn't return it
<seb128> the debug log states it's filtered out because it's a duplicate
<seb128> which I don't understand
<seb128> but there are other evince .desktop for specific mimetypes, I wonder if that can create confusion?
<seb128> does it list it for you?
<Laney> no, those are NoDisplay so they are ignored
<seb128> (gnome-software:4452): Gs-DEBUG: ignoring duplicate evince.desktop
<seb128> but it doesn't say what it's duplicate from
<seb128> do you know how that dup logic is working?
<Laney> duplicate of what?
<Laney> no, that's on the gnome-software side
<Laney> it works on that old version
<Laney> same one as the uninstalled apps work on
<seb128> roooobeeeerrrt
<Laney> :)
<tjaalton> seb128: the nvidia xserver bug has been fixed on the ppa, so it's good for migration. but I'm off today so let's do it early next week
<tjaalton> off tomorrow I mean
<seb128> tjaalton, wfm!
<Laney> pitti: any idea what's up with adt/nemo/armhf?
<Laney> could it be that cyclops-024 is down and took it? can't ssh to that one anyway
 * seb128 shakes the fist at gtk
<seb128> another incompatible change in gtk 3.18 creating issues for nautilus :-/
<Laney> doh
<Laney> off until tuesday, don't (do) break stuff!
<Laney> would be good if adt/nemo/armhf could be unwedged per my last ping
<Laney> byeeeeeeeEEEeeeEEeeeEEeeeEEeee
<seb128> Laney, oh, right, enjoy your long w.e!
<seb128> it's going to be quiet around here tomorrow...
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-02-26
<pitti> GOdo morning
<pitti> Laney: argh, again? I already restarted cyclops-024 twice yesterday
<davmor2> seb128: calendar is a bit MEH click on today nothing happens click on add an calendar for a second time and it crashes and the corners still aren't right which I thought was fixed else where
<seb128> davmor2, hey
<seb128> davmor2, hey, we are only starting on bugfixes after ff, those are worth reporting ... today doesn't do much indeed, but it brings you to the current month if you are on another one
<seb128> davmor2, what do you call "add an calendar"?
<seb128> dpm, pitti, how do we get translation included in gnome langpacks for new components? e.g gnome-calendar?
<davmor2> seb128: so I added my own work calender and then added a secondary one for the team and at that point it didn't show the second so I readded it and the app crashed
<dpm> morning seb128. I think the first step is to approve the templates. Let me have a look inLP
<seb128> davmor2, did you add from a file? from online account?
<seb128> dpm, oh, right
<seb128> dpm, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+source/gnome-calendar/+imports
<seb128> I can approve it
<seb128> dpm, thanks!
<dpm> ok, cool
<seb128> I knew about that but forgot the details
<davmor2> seb128: add from web the online accounts part it missing all together, also the cog that says open online accounts does nothing
<seb128> I wonder if there are other in that case
<dpm> seb128, I think from there then translations will be imported/exported and the langpacks will pick them up automatically
<seb128> davmor2, for me it opens unity-control-center on the online accounts panel
<seb128> dpm, does it need to have a priority bumped?
<dpm> yeah, we need to have a look at the xenial queue, which is what I trying to do
<seb128> dpm, at least to be in the "to translate" top list?
<dpm> seb128, yeah
<seb128> dpm, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+source/gnome-calendar/+pots/gnome-calendar/+admin right? what score do we use usually?
<dpm> seb128, that page is a bit old, but can give some guidance: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/TemplatesPriority
<dpm> seb128, the other option is to look at where the gnome templates are in LP, choose one where you think the priority should be similar, and assign gnome-calendar about the same
<dpm> I'm scanning through https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+imports?field.filter_status=NEEDS_REVIEW&field.filter_extension=pot to see if I spot anything interesting to approve
<seb128> dpm, thanks, nautilus is 7390 and gedit 7360
<davmor2> seb128: this one looks to be the crasher https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-calendar/+bug/1545259
<ubot5`> Error: launchpad bug 1545259 not found
<seb128> davmor2, having steps added would be nice!
<dpm> seb128, I notice yesterday that gnome-center is untranslated, probably also waiting for the template to be approved
<seb128> dpm, g-c-c is in universe now
<seb128> dpm, I put 7300 for gnome-calendar
<davmor2> seb128: yeap adding the one I did not going to guarantee they are the cause it might just of decided to die
<davmor2> seb128: also it is using an alarming amount of cpu according to top so I'll have a play with it today and just file bugs for everything
<dpm> seb128, non, I meant gnome-software, not g-c-c -> it seems gnome-software's translations can't be imported because it doesn't generate a .pot file? https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+source/gnome-software/+imports?field.filter_status=all&field.filter_extension=all
<seb128> dpm, let me look at that
<dpm> cool, thanks
<seb128> davmor2, cpu use, indeed, wth
<seb128> davmor2, ok, you convinced me to look at bit to calendar and upstream some bugs today, thanks ;-)
<davmor2> seb128: to be honest today is the first day I decided to try and set it up and it's failing a lot all over the place :)
<seb128> davmor2, yeah, we just need a good round of shaking bugs out
<davmor2> seb128: I'll prod it with a stick I should probably do the same with usb creator and gnome-software there wasn't any other new stuff was there?
<seb128> davmor2, gnome-software you don't really need to do, I did the stick poking this week and we already have a good list of known issues
<seb128> davmor2, no new software, gedit got a new major version update (3.10 to 3.18) though
<davmor2> seb128: yeah what I'm thinking though is I'll book a day with jibel just to hit the new software on the desktop that is new and critical and hit it all hard that day
<davmor2> seb128: so things like Calendar is new and useful but you can have calendar in evolution and thunderbird and .... so not so critical,  gnome-software is the only gui for installing software (that we will support) so has to work and work well and is critical. So those would be the priorities for a day of hitting it :)
<ksamak> Trevinho: seb128 hoy. i'm currently doing the a11y integration in compiz
<seb128> davmor2, makes sense!
<ksamak> i did an external lib, inserted it. i'm now having trouble with what looks like glib contexts
<davmor2> seb128: grrr calendar still has those odd top corners I thought that was fixed?
<seb128> davmor2, Trevinho is working on making CSD look better, we might change calendar to use normal decorations under Unity though
<seb128> ksamak, hey
<davmor2> seb128: ah okay when I saw it gone in other apps I thought it was fixed and this was just an odd ball
<ksamak> and/or Xlib calls. u know if it's possible to break some X while doing some X calls like XFetchName
<seb128> davmor2, no, you still have it in a few applications places, e.g if you try to send files to a phone by bluetooth from the indicator
<seb128> ksamak, you should be able to step on those from gdb yes
<ksamak> seb128: got some warnings from x too, saying it's got some threading problems, although i'm calling X within compiz context
<davmor2> seb128: thanks for the clarification on that :)
<ksamak> are X calls in a different thread in compiz?
<ksamak> do we have to rely on X to get window name?
<seb128> ksamak, no idea, you probably want to talk to hikiko or andyrock or Trevinho, they work on compiz/unity
<ksamak> ok.
<ksamak> maybe i can write a mail.
<Trevinho> ksamak: mh... Let me see better
<Trevinho> ksamak: x calls are in main thread, in case you do stuff from glib, you can still ensure you do stuff in callbacks from the main thread by using the usual ways
<ksamak> Trevinho: i'm not that good with glib yet, what's the usual way to you?
<ksamak> in my lib i did idle_sources to insure that a11y calls are made from the right thread and glib context
<ksamak> but that's in c++
<Trevinho> ksamak: yeah you can just use g_idle_add or timeout....
<ksamak> ok, same then. thx
<tseliot> pitti: the SRU is ready now. I'll ask AMD to test it
<pitti> tseliot: thanks
<tseliot> pitti: thanks to you ;)
<andyrock> morning
<seb128> hey andyrock, how are you?
<seb128> Trevinho, andyrock, my unity segfaults when coming back to my session after an user switch, is that known?
<andyrock> nope
<seb128> going for some exercice, bbl
<Trevinho> seb128: nope....
<Trevinho> seb128: got a trace?
<bregma> so, at some point in the last several weeks, GTK-based apps stopped pulling in all their required dependencies -- not a problem on a classic desktop because of the seeding process, but it causes failure in a Libertine container unless libgl1-mesa-glx is manually installed ... just making people aware
<bregma> all manner of Wayland EGL libs get pulled in, though
<seb128> bregma, what error do you get when those are missing? gtk shouldn't rely on any gl
<qengho> cking: What should we do about grub2 and zfs-linux upstream adding code to support grub2? rlaager proposed a distro patch to include feature from next release. Do you think it's worth the effort to update grub to include environment var and zfs to add distro patch?
<qengho> I'm not so sure.
<cking> qengho, what are the opros/cons of doing this?
<dpm> Mirv, what's the best qt5 metapackage to pull all of qt5 dependencies?
<dpm> I was trying to have a go at snappifying the calculator app, and I got stuck at pulling qt5
<cking> qengho, 'cos I'm not sure either :-/
<qengho> cking: the distro patch isn't as bad as usual since it's literal upstream diff. It means new updates and testing of two xenial packages. We get no ugly symlinks in /dev/ that someone somewhere might assume should be there forever. I haven't figured out the Conflicts/Depends relationship yet, but that could be ugly.
<bregma> seb128, the error message is "Couldn't open libGL.so.1: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<cking> qengho, well I suspect if you can determine what the Conflicts/Depends issues are then we can make a more informed decision. As yet, I'm not clued up on that
<seb128> bregma, do you know what code tries to open it? if something links against it then it should auto pick a depends
<bregma> seb128, you would think, and it used to work -- I'd have to play around inside the container to figure out what's requiring GLX, and that's hard without a terminal ... which doesn't run because of missing dependencies
<bregma> I shall investigate, since something definitely changed recently
<bregma> if only recent changes to LXC in Xenial hadn't broken things so badly.....
<seb128> bregma, I'm going to have a look
<seb128> should be easy to see in a pbuilder
<seb128> just with ldd
<seb128> no need to start code
<seb128> Trevinho, a bit difficult to get a bt, I'm unsure if it segfaults or what, it's slow, reload the UI and then relock the screen, so it looks like it but not segfault in the logs nor apport report
<qengho> cking: Okay, we can update grub to add env-var at any time. zfs-linux should Conflict with old, current grub when zfs removes extraneous udev symlinks. That's the only configuration that doesn't work old grub with new zfs sans symlinks.
<seb128> I tried to attach gdb from vt1
<seb128> but I loose access to the vts after starting/closing a guest session :-/
<seb128> wonder wth is going on, could be an intel driver issue
<cking> qengho, ok, so this does look like a viable way forward then
<qengho> cking: Right. I'll put together a debdiff for grub. Then we can change zfs at leisure.
<Trevinho> seb128: mh, i see.. Maybe a backtrace of when it slows down might help too
<Trevinho> attaching to th eprocess
<cking> qengho, ok, sounds like a plan. I will be out for a week or more because I have an operation next week and may be in recovery mode for a while
<seb128> Trevinho, well, I think it might segfault
<seb128> but I can't prove it :p
<cking> qengho,  so it may take a while for me to get the ZFS fixed done
<seb128> need to ssh from another box
<qengho> cking: oh dear. good luck!
<seb128> Feb 26 16:38:32 localhost kernel: [  162.688698]  [<c138f438>] dump_stack+0x41/0x59
<seb128> Feb 26 16:38:32 localhost kernel: [  162.688703]  [<c106cce7>] warn_slowpath_common+0x87/0xc0
<seb128> Feb 26 16:38:32 localhost kernel: [  162.688726]  [<f8a20848>] ? drm_framebuffer_reference+0x48/0x90 [drm]
<cking> qengho, thanks, ping me when I come back online and prod me to look at this. you know how one can get overloaded with email when one gets back to work after a week or two
<seb128> I guess those are the video issues I get
<qengho> cking: ack
<cking> thansk!
<Mirv> dpm: from our point of view probably ubuntu-sdk-libs. for development normally one'd use simply the SDK IDE which does not use system libraries anyway but provides the full all-included SDK
<Mirv> dpm: there's no actual metapackage to pull all Qt upstream modules in, the sdk-libs specifies what we include on images
<dpm> thanks Mirv, I'll use ubuntu-skd-libs I think
<dpm> Mirv, would you happen to know what could be causing qmlscene not to find Qt? This is again, trying to snappify the calculator app:
<dpm>  dpm@el-far:/snaps/bin$ ubuntu-calculator-app.ubuntu-calculator-app
<dpm>  qmlscene: could not find a Qt installation of 'qt5
<Mirv> dpm: man qtchooser (or askubuntu) has the answer, but2 3
<Mirv> yes sorry it's a common problem. one needs to have a default configuration either via a package installing it (qt5-default), environment variable or user's own configuration file
<Mirv> ...and the default fallback is still qt4, since packaging wise users of qt4 couldn't be aware of qtchooser but qt5 packagers and users should be aware of qtchooser
<Mirv> but at some point I suspect the default will change simply because qt4 is no more at some point
<Mirv> dpm: one can also run have the exec line qmlscene -qt5 blah.qml instead of qmlscene blah.qml
<Mirv> dpm: hmm actually qmlscene should be in the whitelist that it's always Qt 5 (Qt 4 didn't have qmlscene), so it might be you're also simply missing qmlscene from the installation, and the qtchooser's way of reporting errors is poor
<andyrock> seb128: is that the bt you get?
<seb128> andyrock, "that"?
<andyrock> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/YfeCINYp/
<andyrock> seb128: ^^^
<seb128> andyrock, that's an xorg/kernel error in syslog
<seb128> not the unity one
<mterry> Laney, so I've been doing some geonames work, as you know.  larsu put it in git, which is a totally reasonable thing to do.  But our citrain doesn't support git yet.  Is there an objection if I migrate geonames to bzr and try to get it train-ified?  (autolanding via citrain and all that jazz)
 * mterry goes and does that anyway
<Fudge> jdstrand:  i reported against isc-dhcp-server and client 4.3.3-5ubuntu7
<Fudge> if you get a chance im available to try things. :D
<Fudge> seems like i get a DHCPRELEASE then I have to request a new lease which restarts dhclient
<Fudge> 
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-02-27
<Guest34599> Hi
<Guest34599> any one know anything about the new ubuntu 16.04
<Fudge> try #ubuntu+1
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-02-28
<Fudge> still having problems with isc-dhcp-client, this is on my home gateway and i am unable to maintain a connection to the net
<ubuser> hello mates
<ubuser> i have a headset (usb) logitech G330, sound works nice, but microphone  does not. it is detected in the control panel but there is no feedback on the orange bars
<ubuser> any hint?
<furkan> hi all.. i've found a regression with unity-settings-daemon, and i'm in the process of bisecting it now but i'm almost certain that it cropped up with the 2016-01-21 update, since it was around that time that i started experiencing the bug
<furkan> basically when i suspend my computer and resume it, the volume buttons on my keyboard stop working
<furkan> after downgrading unity-settings-daemon (to 16.04.20151106) it seems to work fine, for now at least
<Fudge> jdstrand_:  is there anything I can do to confirm dhcp bug?
<Fudge> have checked apparmor for dhclient and dhcp and everything seems fine there
<sarnold_> furkan: nice, ubuntu-bug unity-settings-daemon -- and describe the testing you've done in the report
<sarnold_> Fudge: on the bug in question, report the dpkg -l <packagename> | cat  version number, any DENIED lines from your syslog or audit log
<Fudge> ill take a look sarnold_
<Fudge> sarnold:  such as these kind of log entries? Feb 29 08:00:19 dominion kernel: [152770.279981] audit: type=1400 audit(1456693219.440:132): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open"
<Fudge> profile="/usr/sbin/named" name="/proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_local_port_range" pid=22551 comm="named" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=113 ouid=0
<sarnold> Fudge: yeah; that one is for bind, so it might be best to open a new bug report for that one
<Fudge> ah right, thanks, apparmor giving grief
<Fudge> i dont have any more any dchcp packages though
<Fudge> that was very unclean, I mean I have nothing in   syslog for audit or DNEIED for dhcp or dhclient
<Fudge> hey sarnold  since this is on my gateway I am requesting dhclient eth0 every half hour and tha tis how I am staying connected
<furkan> sarnold: i just suspended/resumed again, and volume keys stopped working so i guess unity-settings-daemon wasn't the issue after all :(
<furkan> i've tried downgrading the kernel as well... i don't know what else to try
<furkan> it was working just fine with 15.10
<sarnold> furkan: bummer, I don't know where else to target the bug to. you can always file a bug against plain 'ubuntu' but that's not nearly as useful..
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-02-20
<FJKong> Laney: hi Laney , in #1662787, I need to set status of bug to Fix Released after I put debdiff and changelog?
<hikiko> hello
<desrt> good morning
<desrt> hikiko: 'sup? :)
<hikiko> hi desrt
<hikiko> happy monday :)
<desrt> happy monday, hikiko
<momken> Hello
<momken> Does anybody here know about ubuntu make?
<momken> I want to know:
<momken> 1- What version of IDEs does it install?
<momken> 2- Where does it install them?
<desrt> momken: didrocks knows a thing or two about this stuff... he should be online in 10-15 m ins...
<desrt> er.  maybe.  he might actually have time off right now.  hard to tell, though, since he keeps popping onto IRC anyway :)
<momken> desrt: Don't you work with it?
<desrt> no.  definitely not.
<momken> desrt: I read most of the written python scripts in https://github.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-make
<momken> It tries to get the latest version by parsing html or other http outputs from the original websites
<momken> And it installs them in $HOME/.local/share/umake by defualt
<momken> And also creates desktop enries for adding shortcuts to apps menu
<momken> desrt: Seems good. I should get used to it, because it will save time in creating a standard development environment over many computers
<Laney> hello!!!!
<Laney> FJKong: no, you put LP: #1234567 in the changelog and launchpad then closes it for you
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1234567 in GNU Mailman "Czech catalog bug" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234567
<FJKong> Laney: what should I do next?
<Laney> for that one, nothing, it's too late after the thing is uploaded
<Laney> just make sure it is right for other uploads
<FJKong> just upload diff for pygtk?
<Laney> sure
<Laney> i'm waiting for you to post a new diff there anyway
<FJKong> ok
<willcooke> morning all
<FJKong> mo
<duflu> Morning willcooke, all
<duflu> willcooke: I just noticed Unity8 is not part of the default zesty install. But it was in yakkety(?). Is that right?
<willcooke> O_o
<willcooke> No
<duflu> OK, which part is wrong? :)
<willcooke> It should be there, nothing changed on that front
<willcooke> seb128, Laney - can you check the seeds pls? ^
<duflu> willcooke: Hmm, well the latest daily image(s) may well have corrected it
<duflu> That was a couple of days ago
<willcooke> thanks for the heads-up duflu
<seb128> hey willcooke Laney FJKong
<FJKong> seb128: morning seb
<duflu> willcooke: Was just missing unity8-desktop-session
<Laney> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/daily-live/current/zesty-desktop-amd64.manifest
<Laney> looks ok to me
<Laney> hi willcooke
<duflu> OK, sure. Might have been fixed already
<willcooke> hi Laney :)
<Laney> Yes
<Laney> It broke last week and we fixed it
<duflu> I don't install new images every day
<FJKong> Laney: libssl-dev is the package name in ubuntu and libssl1.0-dev is the name in debian, right?
<willcooke> Laney, that manifest, I only see one u8 package (policykit-unity8)
<Laney> laney@nightingale> GET http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/daily-live/current/zesty-desktop-amd64.manifest | grep unity8                                                                               ~
<Laney> policykit-unity8	0.1+17.04.20161130-0ubuntu1
<Laney> unity8	8.15+17.04.20170206-0ubuntu1
<Laney> unity8-common	8.15+17.04.20170206-0ubuntu1
<Laney> unity8-desktop-session	1.0.13+17.04.20170110.1-0ubuntu1
<Laney> unity8-private:amd64	8.15+17.04.20170206-0ubuntu1
<willcooke> Wha da f.....
<Laney> FJKong: I doubt that they are different
 * willcooke blames gedit
<willcooke> sorry Laney
<Laney> only use tools which were around in 1975
<davmor2> Morning all
<willcooke> Laney, XD
<Laney> ahoy davmor2
<FJKong> Laney: here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24032874/
<davmor2> willcooke: use a real editor already be the man ;)
<duflu> "It's a UNIX system. I know this..."
<willcooke> but I got gedit just how I like it
 * willcooke uses Powerpoint instead
<FJKong> Laney: should I just remain libssl-dev here?
<willcooke> duflu, :))
<Laney> FJKong: No, you can keep what they did. In Debian they switched libssl-dev to point to openssl 1.1, but in Ubuntu we have kept it at 1.0
<Laney> The way in Debian to say that your thing doesn't work with openssl 1.1 is to switch the build-dep like they did there
<davmor2> willcooke: just use gvim, it looks like gedit only it's good :D
<Laney> It's okay for us to have such changes
<FJKong> but I don't find package libssl1.0-dev in ubuntu, is that ok?
<Laney> no it's not okay, but it's also wrong :P
<Laney> laney@nightingale> rmadison libssl1.0-dev                                                                                                                                                           ~ libssl1.0-dev | 1.0.2g-1ubuntu11 | zesty | amd64, arm64, armhf, i386, powerpc, ppc64el, s390x
<Laney> maybe you're building for something older than zesty?
<FJKong> oh i see
<FJKong> thanks
<Laney> /o\
<flexiondotorg> Morning desktopers
<willcooke> hey flexiondotorg
<seb128> hey flexiondotorg, had a good w.e?
<seb128> other desktopers as well btw? ;-)
<flexiondotorg> seb128 o/
<flexiondotorg> Yep, spent most of the weekend playing Lego with my daughter :-)
<seb128> nice
<seb128> what did you build?
<desrt> Laney, seb128, willcooke, FJKong, flexiondotorg: hihi :)
<flexiondotorg> desrt o/
<flexiondotorg> seb128 All manner of things. robots, treasure chests, jungle tree house, a case for a Raspberry Pi :-)
 * desrt had a rather symbolic meeting with a belgian friend at the tri-point between DE/NL/BE on saturday, and went hiking yesterdday
<Laney> hey desrt
<Laney> O_O
<desrt> hi laney :)
<desrt> good weekend?
<Laney> hope the symbolism was positive
<Laney> um yeah
<desrt> it was.  lots of peaceful pro-EU feelings all around
<Laney> some friends got engaged & we had a meal with them
<flexiondotorg> desrt o/
<desrt> no border closures
<desrt> etc
<desrt> flexiondotorg: o/ o/ :)
<Laney> planted some pak choi
<Laney> stuff
<FJKong> desrt: hi desrt ✿
 * desrt sees the star alliance logo
 * desrt clearly spends too much time on planes
<desrt> oh for fucks sake
<desrt> looks like gnome designers got their hands on the character map
<desrt> FJKong: good morning :)
<desrt> er... good... evening?
<FJKong> 17:40
<FJKong> desrt: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Oh%20for%20fuck%27s%20sake
<desrt> erm.  ya... kinda like that, but taken down maybe two notches and "shut up" replaced with "stop rewriting applications"
<davmor2> desrt: but software has to be rewritten ever 3 years cause no one has a clue what they were thinking when they wrote it 3 years ago ;)
 * FJKong agree
<ricotz> hey desktopers
<ricotz> this might be serious enough for a sru https://paste.debian.net/plain/915725
<seb128> ricotz, hey, could be, might be worth a launchpad bug report with SRU info/patch/sponsors subscribed if you are interested to do that and have a test case
<pitti> hey folks, how are you?
<Sweet5hark> moin
<Sweet5hark> to whoever overrode the autopkgtests in zesty for libreoffice: thank you.
<Laney> Sweet5hark: l10n migrated and it broke LO, so I had to do it really
<Laney> would be good if that couldn't happen
<Laney> hey pitti!
<Sweet5hark> Laney: eh, yeah. that one.
<momken> Hello
<momken> I have another question about ubuntu-make:
<momken> If an app could be installed both via 'umake' and also using a custom PPA, what method is better?
<didrocks> momken: hey! if you want to always be sure to install the latest version (and use upstream developers upgrade mechanism), ubuntu make is designed for this
<didrocks> at least, you are sure that the code hasn't be tempered with
<didrocks> in a ppa, you don't know the quality of packaging, and remember that you are giving root access to the packager (we don't have many case of tempered PPA though)
<didrocks> attente: it seems we were right! xdg-open (service part) will be finally integrated into snapd :p
<momken> didrocks: currently there are only 'atom' and 'sublime' ppas available through webupd8team
<momken> didrocks:  The advantage of PPAs is that the app will be installed system-wide
<momken> But 'umake' will always retrieve the latest version
<momken> I always thought the PPA method is more ubuntu-style and so is more standard
<momken> However, another problem of PPAs is that internet speed of ppas is usually slower than main ubuntu repos
<momken> And it makes 'apt update' slower
<didrocks> momken: yeah, ubuntu make wasn't really design with the ppa speed issue to be solved, but good point
<didrocks> (to be fair, with umake, some packages will be installed system-wide (the deps not embeeded in the upstream tarball)
<momken> didrocks: hmmm.
<momken> didrocks: Is app update available using umake?
<momken> I didn't see an option for that in its man-page
<didrocks> momken: no, as we let upstream using their own update mechanism instead
<didrocks> (most of them have one)
<didrocks> another way is just to use --reinstall option
<didrocks> which is enough
<momken> didrocks: So how could I know forexamle a newer version of Atom is availabe?
<didrocks> momken: Atom has this embeeded IIRC and will show you a notification that a new version is available
<momken> I should manually check "umake ide atom" periodically?
<didrocks> with an upgrade button which downloads a new tarball and extract it
<momken> didrocks: Ok, but what about others?
<didrocks> most of them have this kind of mechanism
<didrocks> some don't, and no solution for this yet
<didrocks> there was a discussion about this on https://github.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-make/issues/74
<momken> If I enter "umake ide eclipse" two times 6 months apart, will it get the newer tarball and overwrite its content over the older eclipse?
<didrocks> momken: yes! it will ask for confirmation (and find back where you did specify to install it)
<momken> hmm. I hope it delete the older folder first and then extract the newer one over it. I fear of interuptions with just overwriting existing files
<momken> didrocks: Oh, you are the main commiter of umake! Nice to meet you. It is an honor to directly talk to the main author
<didrocks> momken: heh, no worry :) to come back to your comment, yes, once the new tarball is downloaded, it will remove the old folder and extract over a new one at the same location
 * Laney bloop
<Laney> tkamppeter: I just noticed someone asked a question on ubuntu-desktop about google cloud printing a week ago and nobody replied to him - do you think you could maybe?
<Laney> if it's something you know about
<Laney> and hi :-)
<willcooke> thanks Laney, that was on my list for this week as well :)
 * willcooke throws the post it in the bin
<Laney> heh
<Laney> I don't even remember seeing it, and yet it is not marked as unread
 * Laney sucks at opening things to make the little counter go down without actually processing them
<willcooke> I used unread markers as a bit of a To Do
 * Laney should do inbox (mailbox) zero or something
<willcooke> :)
<jbicha> Laney: hi, do you want to look intot bug 1666264 ?
<ubot5> bug 1666264 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "FFe: Update gnome-terminal to 3.24 and vte to 0.48" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1666264
<Laney> not hugely
<Laney> but I get mailed about those bugs and I'll take a look at some point if nobody else does
<jbicha> ok
<Laney> those ones are kept as unread :-)
<tkamppeter> Laney, I probably could.
<Laney> awesome
<tkamppeter> Laney, I was off the last two week, can you give me some link or so to this question, or ask the person to ask the question again?
<willcooke> tkamppeter, (laney) I'll send you a link
<Laney> I'll send it to you
<Laney> there
<willcooke> bah, I'm too slow
<Laney> oops
<Laney> well I bounced it so the reply will go to the list properly
<willcooke> Nah, I didnt find the email in time
<willcooke> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2017-February/004847.html
<tkamppeter> willcooke,, Laney, thanks, I have found it in my mailbox now.
<tkamppeter> willcooke, Laney, problem of this approach is that Google Cloud printers which are personal of the user are set up as system-wide CUPS queues by this.
<willcooke> night all
<flocculant> robert_ancell: have you been having any luck with the lightdm lock bug at all?
<robert_ancell> flocculant, no, but I'm trying to get it fixed by the end of the week as I'll be on holiday for two weeks after that
<flocculant> robert_ancell: okey doke - shall keep a watch for things happening - xubuntu is beta'ing this week - interesting times :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-02-21
<desrt> good morning, lazies
<hikiko> hi desrt
<desrt> morning eleni :)
<hikiko> happy tuesday! :p
<desrt> same :)
<hikiko> thanks
<desrt> whatcha working on this morning?
<hikiko> backing up my computer... it seems that chromium is > 90GB when I build it
<hikiko> and my ssd is 110
<hikiko> so... I've ordered a new one but amazon will send it in 10 march :p (delivery in GR is super fast)
<hikiko> apparently :p
<desrt> lol.
<desrt> use a ramdisk!
<hikiko> so... I am trying to free space elsewhere to use the hd (super slow I suppose) until march :p
<hikiko> ramdisk?
<desrt> ya... then it doesn't matter how big your SSD is
<desrt> :X
<hikiko> is this safe?
<desrt> ...
<hikiko> I won't have other problems like the os running out of mem?
 * desrt gives a look to hikiko, trying to figure out if she's being serious
<hikiko> lol
<desrt> what... like, you don't have 256GB of RAM?
<desrt> ;)
 * desrt got her laptop refresh recently and is eyeing one of the brand new X1s...
<desrt> i'm actually considering taking the 1TB SSD option
<desrt> because i'm crazy
<desrt> but also because of things like this
<hikiko> I bought a 512 ssd now
<hikiko> I was thinking to use the hd until it arrives
<desrt> it's a $200 upgrade.  i might take that and get the slightly-slower-but-still-i7-with-4MB-cache CPU option (which is $200 less)
<hikiko> do you need 1TB?
<desrt> no.
<desrt> but i could definitely use it
<desrt> like, being able to carry my music collection around with me... that's kinda nice.
<davmor2> Morning all from London
<desrt> davmor2: good morning
<davmor2> 4 and 1/2 hours in already :D
<davmor2> Laney: prepare for the pain today I will mostly be breaking zesty \o/
<hikiko> well something extremely weird happens
<hikiko> I name the directory with the chromium code canonical
<hikiko> and there's an automatically generated directory
<hikiko> vm
<hikiko> with windows 8.1 and those files:
<hikiko>  mir_tests/  UnitySetup-4.5.5.exe                |
<hikiko>           VS2013_RTM_PRO_ENU/
<hikiko> I have windows in another partition
<Laney> eee
<Laney> by gum
<desrt> laney!
<desrt> hi :)
<hikiko> http://pastebin.com/uZEjLK9T
<Laney> ahoy desrt
<hikiko> does this tree makes sense to anyone of you?
<Laney> how's it going?
<desrt> goodish
<willcooke> morning all
<desrt> hi willcooke :)
<hikiko> hi all
<willcooke> I got pooped on by a pigeon
<desrt> i hear that's good luck
<seb128> hey desrt hikiko Laney willcooke
<desrt> omg it's seb
<willcooke> desrt, ha!  I'll buy a lottery ticket
<Laney> bleddy pigeons
<Laney> hi seb128!
<desrt> willcooke: i think the "it's lucky" thing is just a way to make people feel marginally better about having just been shit on
<Laney> how are you
<desrt> :)
<Laney> you know
<Laney> for being on "oldstable" I sure get a lot of updates
<Laney> almost one a day
<seb128> Laney, I'm good, had tennis yesterday that was fun! how are you?
<Laney> GREAT!
<Laney> blue skies, tea, #ubuntu-desktop
<desrt> good morning, seb :)
 * davmor2 hugs Laney as it will be the last time I'm nice to him today ;)
<seb128> hey desrt :-)
<seb128> yeah, blue sky here
<seb128> but weather forecast is annoying
<desrt> solid grey here, but sun coming through nicely
<seb128> it's like nice and blue sky until 6pm and then rain
<seb128> and I'm supposed to play a tennis match at 7:30pm
<desrt> it's supposed to rain right around then
<seb128> it's frustrating, going to sit at the computer watching the nice weather for the day and then when I can go out it's going to rain and I might not be able to play
<desrt> ya......
<desrt> we should work in the evening when it's dark
<desrt> so we can enjoy being outside in the sun :)
<seb128> we can!
<seb128> but the other people I play tennis with have a normal job and can only play in the evening
<seb128> those boring people!
<Laney> they need to be shown https://www.canonical.com/careers/all-vacancies
<seb128> yeah!
<didrocks> hey hey guys!
<didrocks> willcooke: don't insult pigeons, this is what happens :)
<willcooke> *grumble* *grumble*  Flying rats *grumble*
<didrocks> ahah, I learnt the term "flying rats" thanks to GTA IV
<didrocks> (you had to shot 100 of them spread across the city)
<flexiondotorg> Morning desktopers
<didrocks> hey flexiondotorg
<flexiondotorg> didrocks o/
<willcooke> morning flexiondotorg
<flexiondotorg> Hi
<davmor2> willcooke: that's okay Lara Croft loves killing those get here round ;)
<jbicha> good morning
<davmor2> Laney: what is the project for the dash in unity7 please
<Trevinho> davmor2: dash is inside unity itself...
<davmor2> Trevinho: yeah as in the thing you get when you hit the ubuntu button
<Trevinho> davmor2: you want the backend?
<davmor2> Trevinho: the main dash isn't showing the 5 default apps that it normally shows on first start so I want to report that
<Trevinho> davmor2: it should be in unity-lens-applications
<davmor2> Trevinho: thanks
<seb128> davmor2, hey, please reports bugs with ubuntu-bug or at least attach minimal info like the syslog
<mdeslaur> Trevinho: looks like we got another lock screen issue :( bug 1666359
<ubot5> bug 1666359 in unity (Ubuntu) "Lock screen doesn't cover entire desktop on HiDPI display with draw-user-backgrounds unchecked" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1666359
<seb128> mdeslaur, only when using a non standard option which is already something!
<mdeslaur> yeah, it's not a big deal
<mdeslaur> and probably an easy fix
<Laney> I see part of the greeter's background with that option, not my desktop
<Laney> ok, and some of the panel too
<davmor2> seb128: sure will do too used to phone and not having ubuntu-bug :)
<seb128> davmor2, thanks
<seb128> Laney, it might depends of what is in the video buffer or such? like when nautilus doesn't handle the bg and you get random img + corruption depending of what was on screen before
<Laney> It looks to me like it's failing to scale the background in that case
<seb128> right, but then you should see what was on screen before if nothing is rendered there?
<Laney> right, but I see my real wallpaper always
<Laney> if I play a video, if I change to a vt, if I put icons on the desktop
<Laney> it's always the same
<Laney> a square of the greeter's background and the rest my real wallpaper
<davmor2> seb128: used apport-collect let me know if there is anything else you need
<Laney> bah sbuild got slow
<davmor2> Laney: It hates you?
<Laney> part of the majority then
<Laney> :(((((((((((
<davmor2> Laney: I still love you you fix my bugs :D
<Trevinho> mdeslaur: oh, well I think also it needs nother option to be unset
<Trevinho> mdeslaur: let me check
<Laney> Trevinho: I think you just need to not divide by the scale in gdk_pixbuf_new_from_file_at_scale
<Trevinho> Laney: yep, as the usual
<Laney> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24040290/
<Trevinho> Laney: about to do that, in fact
<Trevinho> Laney: although, it might not be right for scaling != 2
<Trevinho> so let me check
<Laney> how?
<Laney> anyways, just built it, it works for me
<Laney> so feel free to take it from here :-)
<Trevinho> Laney: sure that it works for scaling 2.0, but need to check for different values... I also had that ready too, but I think we should instead use  more checks
<Trevinho> Laney: let me try something in a sec
<Laney> mmk
<Laney> there must be something special for other values that I don't know
<qengho> Aiee!
<hikiko> hi
<willcooke> hi!
<willcooke> hikiko, did you fix it?
<hikiko> no
<willcooke> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2017-02-21
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Feb 21 15:30:18 2017 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2017-02-21 | Current topic:
<willcooke> I've got to go to a meeting in 30 mins, so would like to power through
<willcooke> hikiko, bad luck :(
<hikiko> willcooke: I did something unbelievable and I am reinstalling ubuntu :p fortunately I have home etc in another partition so it wont take long to have a working desktop
<willcooke> Roll Call: andyrock (hols), attente, desrt,  dgadomski, fjkong, flexiondotorg, happyaron (out), hikiko(out), laney, qengho, seb128, sweet5hark, themuso (out), tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<flexiondotorg> o/
 * Sweet5hark is here with short report locked and loaded.
 * qengho appreciates the order.
<desrt> hihi
<hikiko> i ran chown -R eleni:eleni on the OS device instead of my data device because I added an extra hd and the /dev/sd* names changed and I had it in fstab and totally forgot to check what is automounted
<willcooke> righty, let's kick off
<hikiko> so I had to reinstall the os and then I remembered that apt has some options to fix the permissions
<willcooke> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2017-02-21 | Current topic: andyrock
<willcooke> I mostly worked on CR+mir. I wrote most of the needed classes but chromium still fails to render on mir. I m debugging the issue but by the end of the week I hope to have something more.
<willcooke> #topic attente
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2017-02-21 | Current topic: attente
<attente> hi
<willcooke> Sorry for disturbing your holiday yesterday attente  :)
<attente> short week, holiday yesterday
<attente> no worries :)
<attente> apparmor dconf patch testing and discussion
<attente> working on a branch that adds apparmor support to desrt's dconf proxy, need to figure out how to test that properly...
<attente> (eof)
<willcooke> thanks attente
<willcooke> #topic desrt
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2017-02-21 | Current topic: desrt
<desrt> hey
<desrt> went over the apparmor work from attente last week
<desrt> had a meeting on it, it looks good
<desrt> but still working on the changes to make the proxy respond to notifications about changes in security policy, so probably will need to refactor that somewhat
<desrt> attente: let's meet again today, if you have some time
<desrt> eof.
<willcooke> cool, thanks desrt
<attente> desrt: sure
<willcooke> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2017-02-21 | Current topic: dgadomski
<dgadomski> hey
<dgadomski> * verified bug #1550983
<dgadomski> * reported and fixed bug #1665018
<dgadomski> eof
<ubot5> bug 1550983 in One Hundred Papercuts "Fails to start with "Couldn't open libGL.so.1" (missing dependency?)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1550983
<ubot5> bug 1665018 in cups (Ubuntu) "client tools ignore -h option without port number" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1665018
<davmor2> seb128: crap it's worse than I thought it shows no apps at all in the apps scope only dash plugins, Let me do a standard install and see if that is the same
<willcooke> thanks dgadomski
<dgadomski> thanks
<willcooke> #topic FJKong
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2017-02-21 | Current topic: FJKong
<FJKong>  hey
<FJKong> bugs:
<FJKong> #1666430 merge open-vm-tools 10.1.0 from Debian unstable
<FJKong> #1666265 Screen will flash after press space bar when using sogou Input method
<FJKong> #1653852 Cannot activate Chinese input method for Qt app even in the devmode Edit
<FJKong> eof
<willcooke> thanks FJKong
<willcooke> #topic flexiondotorg
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2017-02-21 | Current topic: flexiondotorg
<flexiondotorg> Time appropriate greetings!
<flexiondotorg> - ISO testing for Ubuntu and Ubuntu MATE 16.04.2.
<flexiondotorg> - Assisted Ubuntu Kylin with their fork of MATE called UKUI.
<flexiondotorg>    - Reduced forks from 20 to 7.
<flexiondotorg>    - They are waiting on sponsorship for uploads if anyone can help them with that.
<flexiondotorg> - Debugging Indicator icons in snaps. Hugh thanks to _Trevinho!
<flexiondotorg> Huge Thanks, even.
<flexiondotorg> - Visit to ScreenCloud
<flexiondotorg> - Adding popularity/relevancy metrics to a sheet of ~400 Electron apps
<flexiondotorg>    - Contacting the most popular Electron projects/products to start them on their snap journey.
<flexiondotorg> - Fix in progress for desktop helpers so snapped applications can create/remove auto-start entries.
<flexiondotorg> - Working with upstream electron-builder to add more complete snap support so we can target more projects.
<flexiondotorg> - Working on VMWare snaps, they requested help.
<flexiondotorg> 🎬
<willcooke> awesome, thanks flexiondotorg
<flexiondotorg> I'd like to here about Cr backend for Mir.
<willcooke> flexiondotorg, hook up with andyrock when he's back on Friday
<willcooke> also, you might want the "_" in the middle of the string somewhere rather than at the start to avoid pings
<flexiondotorg> Ah, OK.
<willcooke> #topic happyaron
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2017-02-21 | Current topic: happyaron
<willcooke> 1. {spl,zfs}-linux are updated for Linux 4.9, and in sync with Debian now
<willcooke> 2. network-manager 1.4.4 to zesty
<willcooke> 3. network-manager/applet SRU verification work
<willcooke> 4. fcitx SRU verification
<willcooke> 5. help FJ with package merging stuff
<willcooke> 5. working on more automated zfs testing stuff atm
<willcooke> #topic hikiko
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2017-02-21 | Current topic: hikiko
<hikiko> willcooke: if you have my bullets handy could you paste them?
<hikiko> sorry
<willcooke> hikiko, sure
<qengho> hikiko: Best to re-install. I don't think dpkg could help that much.
<hikiko> thank you
<willcooke> * problems in chromium-mir prerequisites:p
<willcooke>   - updated from X to Z in my desktop to build chrome there, in the fast ssd (miral-shell runs on Z). Ended up doing a fresh OS installation due to several tl;dr packages, systemd and pebcak problems
<willcooke>   - solved new problems in the fresh installation:
<willcooke>     |--chromium needs more than 80GB space => the ssd where I build it doesn't have enough space for the OS and the chromium together
<willcooke>       => had to free space in the hd and find the args that can accelerate the chromium build until I have the new ssd
<willcooke>     |--workaround why the latest intel driver refused to see my hdmi monitor
<willcooke>     |--replaced xserver with an older version (X,Y,Z have upgraded the xserver to a version that crashes when 2 wm ask for 2 displays => cannot use it for u7 development)
<willcooke> * chromium-development:
<willcooke>   - learned the git basics
<willcooke>   - fixed compile errors in chromium 3rd party libraries/examples/tests
<willcooke>   - fixed 3rd party BUILD.gn files that expect the compiler to be clang and define stuff for clang only (I compile with gcc because clang experienced internal errors when something eg .h file was missing)
<willcooke>   - I am currently working on SurfaceFactory, trying to continue andreas work, but I still haven't done/tested much because I fix other problems here and there (hopefully at the meeting time I've finished the compile of the other branches and I'll be able to test mine with them).
<willcooke> * lowgfx:
<willcooke>   - currently working on that since everything else on my desktop is compiling and compiling and compiling... hopefully, I'll have pushed the final branches of that too before the time of the meeting today...
<willcooke> EOF
<willcooke> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2017-02-21 | Current topic: Laney
<Laney> • Noticed that unity8 dropped off the zesty dailies - fixed that (by cowboying a MP that was already in progress, thanks S_aviq) & uploaded to xenial overlay per request
<Laney> • Some reviews / feedback for FJK
<qengho> I have patches that make g++ work, hikiko .
<Laney> ∘ pinged about the gnome-calculator sru to yakkety
<Laney> • Debian: gdk-pixbuf -> unstable
<Laney> • autopkgtest:
<Laney> ∘ Some package fixes
<Laney> ∘ infra fix for detecting a new type of systemd failure seen on the upstream tests (thanks p_itti)
<Laney> ∘ tried to get a discussion going upstream about how to handle the Testsuite-Restrictions stuff. Ian Jackson very kindly got my previous work in dpkg reverted
<Laney> ∘ some background investigations into kernel panic handling, need to figure out how to wire the console log back into autopkgtest so that it can be analysed for failure, working on that
<Laney> • release:
<Laney> ∘ some FFe reviews and discussions
<Laney> ∘ being alpha 2 runner: some ISO tracker wrangling, some nusakan wrangling, some proposed-migration wrangling. should be over to the flavours now until thursday
<Laney> • Look at fwupd for bug #1663548, submitted a PR to libsmbios for use-after-free fixes - need to test the proposed workaround in fwupd now
<ubot5> bug 1663548 in fwupd (Ubuntu) "fwupd crashed with SIGSEGV in _int_malloc()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1663548
<Laney> 🏋️
<willcooke> :) thanks Laney
<willcooke> #topic qengho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2017-02-21 | Current topic: qengho
<qengho> * Gave Cr 56 to #security for X, Y, Z upload.
<qengho> * Still working on earlier distros' symbols/linking problem for Cr. Discovered "c++filt"!
<qengho> * Apparmor profile updates for Cr.
<qengho> * One (1) National holiday.
<qengho> EOF
<willcooke> thanks qengho
<willcooke> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2017-02-21 | Current topic: seb128
<Laney> s/alpha 2/beta 1/
<Laney> !!!!!!!
<Laney> carry on
<seb128> • worked some more on restoring the langpack builder service (the wrong key was being used still for ppa uploads), should be good for next export
<seb128> • some sponsoring and archive admin work
<seb128> • discussions/tweaks with did_rocks and Tre_vinho to the snap desktop common launcher to follow the runtime rename
<seb128> • reviewed another iteration of the geonames changes from albert
<seb128> </week>
<willcooke> thanks seb128
<willcooke> #topic Sweet5hark
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2017-02-21 | Current topic: Sweet5hark
<Sweet5hark> - precise backporting (finally)
<Sweet5hark> - much Munich PR support and aftermath: :/ but it was effective (and informative)
<Sweet5hark> - 5.3.0~rc3-0ubuntu3: fix autopkgtests for real
<Sweet5hark> EOF
<willcooke> BOOM!
<willcooke> thanks Sweet5hark
<willcooke> #topic TheMuso
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2017-02-21 | Current topic: TheMuso
<willcooke> * Merged alsa-utils and uploaded. Only bug fixes, but it was before feature freeze, so ALSA userspace 1.1.3 is what we have for zesty.
<willcooke> * Started looking at porting a suggested patch that Konrad pointed out for pulseaudio in xenial to help improve bluetooth matters there.
<willcooke> * More testing of an upstream patch to reduce if not elimate at-spi crashing under certain circumstances with Orca.
<willcooke> * Started making a list of things that I think should be addressed for 18.04.
<willcooke> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2017-02-21 | Current topic: tkamppeter
<willcooke> welcome back tkamppeter :)
<tkamppeter> - cups-filters: Released 1.13.4 with reliability fixes for the PPD generator for driverless printing.
<tkamppeter> - Google Summer of Code 2017: Another video call interview with a student candidate.
<tkamppeter> - OpenPri nting Summit 2017: Started organizational stuff.
<tkamppeter> - Caught up on e-mail.
<tkamppeter> - Bugs.
<willcooke> thanks
<willcooke> #topic Trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2017-02-21 | Current topic: Trevinho
<Trevinho> · Attended Open Design Conference in Italy doing a Talk and Workshop about snap
<Trevinho> · Fixed indicator in vlc snap
<Trevinho> · Pull request on next-cloud client to build a snap (snapcraft.yaml included)
<Trevinho> · Fixed snapd-xdg-open to compile and work in trusty
<Trevinho> · Added screensaver methods to screen-inihibit control snap policy
<Trevinho> · Fixed unity7 snap policy to support custom indicator icon themes properly
<Trevinho> · Gnome platform part changes in desktop-helpers
<Trevinho> · SRU for sni-qt, appmenu-qt5, libappindicator to Xenial (indicator support in SNAP)
<Trevinho> · workaround for electron apps indicator support in snaps
<Trevinho> · Fixed XDG_RUNTIME_DIR usage in libappindicator for indicator dir
<Trevinho> · Fixed Ctrl+<KEY> when capslock is on in unity text entries (nux)
<Trevinho> · Fixed libappindicator issue causing dbus noise
<Trevinho>  EOF
<willcooke> thanks Trevinho
<willcooke> #topic robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2017-02-21 | Current topic: robert_ancell
<willcooke> - snap:// URL support SRUs
<willcooke> - snapd-glib assertion support
<willcooke> - LightDM user switching bug work (LP: #1656399)
<willcooke> - LightDM snap work.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1656399 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Unable to unlock session after suspend using lightdm-gtk-greeter." [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1656399
<willcooke> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2017-02-21 | Current topic: AOB
<willcooke> Great week I think, thanks everyone.
<desrt> bye bye.
<jbicha> GNOME 3.24 (3.23.90) is in zesty with just a few exceptions. I want to discuss updating nautilus (LP: #1635988) and gnome-terminal (LP: #1666264)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1635988 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Update nautilus to 3.22" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1635988
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1666264 in vte2.91 (Ubuntu) "FFe: Update gnome-terminal to 3.24 and vte to 0.48" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1666264
<jbicha> so for nautilus, the main blocker is the interactive_search.patch which didn't work right after I tried to rebase it
<jbicha> seb128: csoriano said you were thinking about just letting the patch be dropped?
<willcooke> jbicha, now seems like a great time to do that.  Do you mind if I close the meeting now and then carry on with the conversation?
<FJKong> Laney: I fonud the reason, I choose old version to diff, so I re-upload diff, sorry
<willcooke> otherwise I will forget and the logs will be sad
<Laney> FJKong: cool, np
<jbicha> willcooke: sure, it can be post-meeting
<willcooke> thanks
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Feb 21 15:45:36 2017 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2017/ubuntu-desktop.2017-02-21-15.30.moin.txt
<willcooke> thanks all
<didrocks> (thanks ;))
<FJKong> Laney: I will merge other package under your name and ping you
<FJKong> is that ok?
<hikiko> qengho: already did :)
<davmor2> seb128, Laney: so todays image on kvm is showing no applications in the apps scope only dash plugins, on oem, normal install and live cd
<Laney> FJKong: ok, but subscribe ubuntu-sponsors too
<Laney> FJKong: pick ones which bring important fixes first please
<FJKong> Laney: sure
<hikiko> upgrading to Z and done, chromium build survived :D
<Laney> davmor2: you want Trevinho or andyrock for that probably
<Trevinho> davmor2: apps are dead... It's the WEB now! :-P
<seb128> jbicha, I said that earlier in the cycle was maybe a good time to drop it and see what's the user feedback, but that was a while ago, now seems a bit late for this cycle...
<seb128> davmor2, is unity-lens-applications installed?
<davmor2> Trevinho: ha :D
<jbicha> seb128: if I knew you were interested in dropping the patch, I would have done it months ago!
<jbicha> seb128: I don't recall you saying that, you at least didn't mention it on the bug
<seb128> jbicha, I'm not "interested", but if it can't be ported ...
<jbicha> the last I remember was that maybe Laney was going to look at it some time if he had time, but I think he's been pretty busy with a lot of other things
<davmor2> seb128: dpkg -l | grep unity-lens-applications say ii as first letters so yes
<seb128> davmor2, if you reported a bug with ubuntu-bug from a fresh boot having the issue the log might help
<seb128> well I guess first step is to see if others get the issue on the daily
<seb128> I don't have an iso download handy but maybe Laney or Trevinho do
<Trevinho> I don't
<jbicha> seb128: I'm not happy with being told it's too late now, when I did the nautilus work in October
<seb128> jbicha, too late for what?
<seb128> jbicha, and the work was not done otherwise you could have uploaded...
<jbicha> similarly, I'm frustrated with how the gnome-terminal MIR bug has been handled so far, also started in October
<seb128> we are talking about trading feature regression with new version
<seb128> which is a loose-loose situation
<jbicha> seb128: Nautilus 3.22 (now 3.23.90) is done except for the interactive_search patch and an update to the header-bar patch
<seb128> right
<seb128> well if those had been done you could have uploaded
<seb128> so don't say it's others blocking it
<seb128> it's work not done blocking
<jbicha> but you're saying the interactive_search patch could have been ignored if I had uploaded in November??
<davmor2> seb128: nuclearbob is refreshing his image and will try
<seb128> well I told upstream that maybe we should try to drop it at a start of cycle and see what's the feedback
<seb128> davmor2, thanks
<jbicha> seb128: I don't think you told me that :(
<seb128> jbicha, I didn't put much consideration in it
<seb128> right
<seb128> that's not a statement for Ubuntu
<seb128> it's my own opinion
<jbicha> lol
<seb128> I'm not doing much GNOME work nowadays
<seb128> I'm still on xenial for what is worth
<seb128> I've no idea what current nautilus looks like
<seb128> Laney or you maintain those bits and should decide about it
<Laney> I don't really want to be totally responsible for all decisions
<Laney> that's quite a stressful position
<seb128> we need to sit down and discuss how we deal with decisions taking then
<Laney> I don't mind having an opinion
<ricotz> jbicha, drop it :), I am hit by this nautilus crash at least once a day if I forget to work around it
<Laney> but being the only person making calls is not nice
<Laney> even more so if that call is declining something
<seb128> ricotz, that issue is not in the Ubuntu version is it?
<ricotz> seb128, no, this is the issue caused by the faulty-search patch with newer nautilus
<seb128> Laney, right, well we need to define who we trust and who wants to participate in those calls
<seb128> ricotz, newer being?
<seb128> ricotz, did we land one of those versions in the archive is that ppa work?
<ricotz> seb128, iirc 3.22+ , just ppa
<seb128> ricotz, k, not Ubuntu then, what I said ;-)
<ricotz> still the reason which holds back the upgrade ;)
<seb128> right, better than we hold than land a crashing version right? ;-)
<jbicha> honestly, if I had uploaded nautilus 3.22 back in November without the interactive_search patch, I don't anyone would have bothered working on it this cycle so what difference would it make to do it now?
<seb128> is that a rational of why we can't land regressions?
<seb128> on*
<seb128> can*
<seb128> "nobody has slots to fix regressions so it's fine to land a regressions" doesn't seem a convincing line to me
<jbicha> well, if it's ok to (reluctantly) drop the patch at the beginning of a cycle...
<seb128> I didn't say it's ok
<seb128> I said it's a tradeoff decision and we ask ourself the question
<seb128> +can
<jbicha> I understand that type-ahead search is popular for some people, but I think the new nautilus would be even more popular for those using non-LTS releases
<seb128> until we hit the LTS and the regression is still there
<seb128> then?
<jbicha> then it doesn't matter when we made the change in 17.04 or 17.10
<seb128> right
<seb128> it matters is we never landed a regression though
<seb128> so we don't have the regression in the LTS
<jbicha> the risk is that Ubuntu gets criticized for not changing enough too
<seb128> same old topic yes
<seb128> balance between stability and uptodateness
<ogra_> just switch to emelfm ... they will surely see the change then :)
<jbicha> so in April 2018, GNOME 3.28 will have just been released and it's not that great to have nautilus 3.20 still
<ogra_> (it is also super fast ... gtk1.2 and such .,..)
<seb128> jbicha, or maybe it is and our users prefer the old style filemanager UI to the new one, also we sort of had that for xenial already, nautilus was quite outdated and that didn't went as a down argument in reviews etc
<jbicha> uh,  caja, anyone?
<seb128> what is that?
<seb128> one of the forks of nautilus I guess but dunno which one
<jbicha> that's Nautilus 2.* maintained by MATE but now ported to GTK3 so it's not completely obsolete
<ogra_> mates filemanager
<seb128> we had discussions about that in the past
<seb128> but we don't know how stable/bug free those are
<jbicha> Ubuntu's old nautilus *is* criticized in reviews
<seb128> nor ideas on how much manpower there is behind and how well they are going to be maintained
<seb128> what about it?
 * ogra_ still thinks emelfm is way more rustic-style ... just give up your reluctance !
<jbicha> I believe caja's stable, it just looks more like lucid than xenial
<seb128> ogra_, stop the trolling
<ogra_> :)
<seb128> jbicha, it's probably less work to update those patches than change codebase
<jbicha> I guess I got a +0 from l_aney on my proposal to update gnome-terminal for zesty ( bug 1666264 ) so I'll try to find another release team member for that
<ubot5> bug 1666264 in vte2.91 (Ubuntu) "FFe: Update gnome-terminal to 3.24 and vte to 0.48" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1666264
<seb128> no opinion about that one
<jbicha> yay, another +0 :)
<seb128> I'm not release team member anyway
<seb128> no opinion about nautilus either really, I didn't look at 3.20 or newer
<seb128> I'm just against regression features without having a discussions on the pro/con before
<jbicha> seb128: do you ever use VirtualBox or something?
<seb128> I do
<seb128> but I've been too busy to keep up with current Ubuntu recently
<jbicha> because you could totally try out Unity (or Ubuntu GNOME) 17.04 and add the GNOME3 Staging PPA to see what the new nautilus looks like
<jbicha> since xenial's on 3.14, there's been changes already
<seb128> right I know
<seb128> I'm just too busy to do that
<seb128> which is why I stepped out and I asked you to see with Laney
<seb128> but we never re-defined who/what group is taking decisions here it seems
<seb128> we should do that
<jbicha> can we just clone Laney so he can get more done? :)
<seb128> :-)
<Laney> It's hard to maintain quality with such a limited number of people
<Laney> It was probably a mistake to take the patch in the first place
<Laney> But now we are here
<Laney> Although at the time there was a lot of pressure/noise aroudn it
<Laney> can you tell me what the actual problem is?
<jbicha> well now's a better time to see if that pressure is still around than waiting for feedback on 17.10
<Laney> yes yes I understand your arguments, no need to repeat them
<jbicha> ricotz talked to csoriano months ago who said
<jbicha> I would be cautious with whatever the patches in ubuntu are do to the slot and the views. The logic really changed considerabily, and fixed a bunch of crashes in corner cases. If that patch has the worng logic, it will add a tremendous amount of cases for crashing
<jbicha> end quote
<jbicha> 3.22 was also disruptive because it changed the coding style so all our patches had to be completely rebased
<jbicha> I don't think I experienced the crash r_icotz did, definitely not every day
<seb128> the upstream comment suggests that if we land the new version we should probably get the typeahead patch redone properly or dropped from the source to avoid segfault
<jbicha> but there was a second problem where the first character typed was dropped so that also shows I did something wrong when rebasing
<jbicha> Nautilus Preferences has an option for "Search in subfolders: Always/Never/Just on this computer" which although it works differently than classic type-ahead might address one
<jbicha> of the concerns with the newer nautilus behavior
<Laney> maybe
<Laney> One thing for me is that feature freeze is the time to stop adding features / potential bugs. If we were so concerned about the version being old then there have been 4 months of zesty so far...
<Laney> It's not like we couldn't have talked about this patch many times during that time
<jbicha> I brought it up once, I'll have to be more persistent next time
<jbicha> I feel like I'm also being nudged into just going ahead and landing stuff at the beginning of the release cycle
<Laney> I don't see how you can get that from what seb128 said
<Laney> Discussions are better when they're conducted without time pressure, where you have more time to revisit decisions if they turn out to be wrong
<Laney> like: if we remove that patch now, and the world caves in, it'll suck for me having to fix it under pressure
<Laney> If we remove it in October 2016 then I probably get to take a month or so
<jbicha> ok, what about landing Nautilus 3.24 in Late April 2017 and then there's more time before release?
<Laney> I'm probably okay with that
<jbicha> ok
<Laney> I guess I would like the chance to consider revisiting the patch, but I don't think it's reasonable for updates to block on me doing that forever
<Laney> Maybe mail ubuntu-desktop or something
<Laney> you could even do that now
<Laney> heads up: this patch will go away unless someone steps up to fix it
<jbicha> ok
<Laney> I feel like a bit of a blocker today/lately, sorry about that
<Laney> trying to produce the best product given all the constraints (time and people mainly)
<Sweet5hark> hmm, lots of "mce: [Hardware Error]: Machine check events logged" in my dmesg
<seb128> have a nice evening desktopers
<Laney> night!
<willcooke> night all
<jdstrand> attente: hey, was wondering if you had something for me to play with wrt dconf patches and apparmor
<attente> jdstrand: sorry, i haven't, but have you tried the test program and profile from https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/apparmor/2016-August/009892.html
<jdstrand> attente: no, I haven't since I'm tasked with looking at this from a snapd perspective and so I wanted to see what dconf would actually do. I'll add that to my list I guess. are you still planning on doing this patch in the short term?
<attente> jdstrand: it's blocked for the short term unfortunately...
<attente> jdstrand: actually the test program/profile requires some minor changes since i tested against older patches
<attente> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/zWKOTcO2/
<attente> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/TaraMv1H/
<jdstrand> ok
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-02-22
<bluesabre> robert_ancell, is that new lightdm what I think it is? :D
<robert_ancell> bluesabre, hopefully! Please test
<bluesabre> Will do
<jbicha> robert_ancell: I added appstream metadata to wine1.6/xenial-proposed but instead of using the Name I specified, it used the name from wine-winecfg.desktop instead
<jbicha> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/305678434/wine1.6_1%3A1.6.2-0ubuntu14_1%3A1.6.2-0ubuntu14.1.diff.gz
<robert_ancell> jbicha, might be better to ask Laney about the appstream generation, I only really know the part that GNOME Software reads, not so much about the generation.
<jbicha> ok
<jbicha> FJKong: if you're interested in doing another SRU, there's gnome-calculator 3.18.4 for xenial to fix bug 1566513
<ubot5> bug 1566513 in gnome-calculator (Ubuntu Xenial) "Complex numbers are exponentiated incorrectly" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1566513
<FJKong> jbicha: ok
<FJKong> I will do it
<hikiko> hi
<desrt> happy wednesday!
<didrocks> happy friday desrt :)
 * didrocks is off on thursday/friday
<flocculant> didrocks just rubs it in ...
<desrt> erm.
<desrt> well, it's like pseudofriday for me
 * desrt is also off tomorrow
<desrt> although i feel like it's still going to be a lot of work
 * desrt is going to be getting drunk from ~10am tomorrow
<desrt> these kölsche jecke...
 * flocculant wanders off muttering about lucky people ...
<didrocks> from or to ?
<desrt> from.
<desrt> see... you can't just go out in the night... this is carnival
<desrt> you have to start early
<desrt> (mascha's friend is throwing a pre-pre-party)
<didrocks> ahah, this needs planning it sounds like
<desrt> ...and costumes.  lots of costumes.
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> enjoy it!
 * desrt gets in the mood early
<desrt> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VF6p-BGQcl4
<Laney> morning
<flexiondotorg> Morning Laney
<desrt> hi LANEY :D
<flexiondotorg> Morning desrt didrocks flocculant hikiko
<desrt> hey flexiondotorg  :)
<hikiko> hi all
<desrt> happy (something), hikiko
<hikiko> happy ra day :p
<hikiko> happy wednesday desrt
<desrt> oh.  that's the one?  cool.
<hikiko> in which timezone you are?
<hikiko> lol
<desrt> -1 from you
<desrt> cet
<willcooke> morning all
<hikiko> goodmorning willcooke
<didrocks> hey flexiondotorg, Laney, hikiko, willcooke!
<hikiko> hi *
<desrt> O(n^2) ftw
<willcooke> :D
<willcooke> HI DESRT!
<desrt> hey willcooke omg how are you today like really
<desrt> ?!
<willcooke> HI DESRT!
 * desrt scratches her head
<seb128> hey desktopers
<willcooke> :DDD hey seb128
<seb128> :-)
<hikiko> desrt, do you know the erlang movie?
<desrt> no.  such a thing exists?
<desrt> must have been a big hit in theatres...
<willcooke> lol
<hikiko> hahahahah
<hikiko> it has a part where they demonstrate a project in erlang in a phone center
<hikiko> like 10 minutes of
<hikiko> calls like:
<hikiko> "hi dave" "hi robert" "hi joe" "hi X"
<hikiko> it's a great plot you have to watch it :p
<flexiondotorg> Morning seb128 willcooke
<seb128> hey flexiondotorg!
<seb128> duflu likes to blame gtk for weird behaviours under unity8 it seems
<duflu> seb128: You could probably take Unity8 out of that sentence and replace it with "Mir"
<duflu> seb128: I say GTK is winning though. It's apparently software rendered and runs smoother than many of our GL/Qt apps
<seb128> :-)
<duflu> In terms of raw fill rate, GL-based toolkits like Qt will win. But for that to be useful we need to fix some bugs like poor scrolling and resizing in Qt apps
<duflu> Which apparently happens in the same Qt apps under X too
<willcooke> Laney, your XPS - did you have any issues with the super key being disabled?
<Laney> ?????????
<Laney> no
<willcooke> The internet is a liar
<willcooke> Laney, what about switching workspaces with ctrl-alt-<arrow>
<willcooke> did that all work ok?
<seb128> is that "out of the box" experience we talk about?
<Laney> yes, I do it quite often
<seb128> like the pre-installed ubuntu?
<seb128> or ubuntu on the xps?
<Laney> there are multiple XPSen though
<willcooke> The person asking me  is using the from-the-factory install
<willcooke> XPS13 which is 2 weeks old
<seb128> which I guess Laney is not
<seb128> Laney, did you upgrade or reinstall?
<ricotz> XPS13 - 9350 or 9360 is quite a difference
<ricotz> hey desktopers
<seb128> hey ricotz
<Laney> I reinstalled, but not after using it for a while on the stock install to see how it was
<Laney> until after*
<Laney> but it's not what they are currently selling
<seb128> willcooke, basically it's difficult to say what's the state of the stock oem image preinstalled on those without having a new machine to poke at, they could have some xorg input driver/keyboard handling issue or some weird default config
<willcooke> seb128, yeah, figures.  I've pointed them at the settings for hot keys and will see what comes back.
<willcooke> no biggy
<seb128> k
<Laney> I think we'd know about it if the super key was broken for everyone
<willcooke> good point
<flexiondotorg> Trevinho you fixed a heap of indicator and icon related issues for snaps last week.
<flexiondotorg> I think those have all landed in Zesty now, right?
<flexiondotorg> Do you have bugs that track those as SRUs for 14.04 and 16.04?
<flexiondotorg> Trevinho I've found a nice group or SRUs bugs for Xenial :-)
<Trevinho> flexiondotorg: oh, yeah.. http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html should track them
<Trevinho> I've verified them, so I hope they'll hit -updates soon
<flexiondotorg> Thanks.
<Trevinho> mdeslaur: I've pushed a MP that fixes the security issue we were talking yesterday...
<Trevinho> Laney: if you want to test that in your HiDPI hw, feel free, but I already did it simulating my hw...
<Trevinho> xrandr --scale is my friend ;-)
<mdeslaur> Trevinho: awesome, thanks
<jbicha> good morning
<Trevinho> mdeslaur: you don't need the link, don't you? :-)
<mdeslaur> Trevinho: not really, will it eventually make it's way to the releases?
<Trevinho> mdeslaur: well, zeisty just needs a code approval then it's there
<Trevinho> mdeslaur: as for the others, i've to do an SRU...
<mdeslaur> ok
<Trevinho> which... actually i think it's time to do now
<Trevinho> well, for xenial
<mdeslaur> Trevinho: do you have other things pending?
<Trevinho> trusty... I won't cover that, so if you want, code should apply there easily
<Trevinho> mdeslaur: quite a lot yeah
<mdeslaur> ok
<abeato> Laney, hey, I have noticed that gst-plugins-bad1.0 1.10.3-1ubuntu3 has been released, but I do not see that revision number in the changelog in lp:~ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu/+source/gst-plugins-bad1.0
<Laney> abeato: Well, it wasn't uploaded by me, looks like the uploader didn't push it
<Laney> abeato: You can download it (and ubuntu2), and then use gbp import-dsc to import them
<Laney> gbp import-dscs /path/to/ubuntu2.dsc /path/to/ubuntu3.dsc
<abeato> Laney, I've noticed because I have this MP in a silo and got a conflict: https://code.launchpad.net/~alfonsosanchezbeato/ubuntu/+source/gst-plugins-bad1.0/+git/gst-plugins-bad1.0/+merge/317315
<abeato> ah, interesting command
<Laney> it's not automatic and most uploaders don't bother to check vcs for ubuntu uploads
<Laney> we have this a lot with desktop components
<Laney> abeato: so yeah I'd do that and then rebase your stuff onto that
<Laney> then I'll pull up to that revision + the tags in the ubuntu-desktop repo
<Laney> if you let me know when it's pushed to yours
<Laney> thanks!
<abeato> ok, will do
<abeato> np
<abeato> Laney, aha, the change is just a no-change rebuild
<abeato> so nothing to import
<abeato> I can just bump the version in the silo
<Laney> it should still get merged into the VCS IMHO
<abeato> I can take the changelog entry
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> ximion: yo, I made reading files much safer in libmo master now, feel free to give it a go
<Laney> have you got any idea how to set up the coverity submission stuff from travis if the build happens in docker?
<Laney> next I'll add a mo_file_new_from_bytes, and that will be the end of the API additions for now
<Laney> will add a testsuite and call it 0.1
<Laney> but this is weekend work for me
<ximion> Laney: nice, thanks! :)
<ximion> I haven't tried that yet  (Docker and coverity)
<ximion> but I should really set that up
<Laney> the examples are just for plain builds without docker
<ximion> in run my code through coverity manually every once in a while, but didn't do that for the last few AppStream releases
<Laney> I forgot why I was using docker in the first place ¬_¬
<ximion> Laney: in theory, downloading the coverity tarball manually and running it & uploading the result should work
<ximion> well, if Travis wouldn't use a Ubuntu release from the stoneage, one could skip Docker :P
<Laney> it has xenial
<Laney> I think I needed a newer meson
<Laney> # the meson build requires a newer meson and glib
<Laney> FROM ubuntu:yakkety
<Laney> ya
<Laney> should probably backport these
<Laney> but then it'll turn out the base travis thing doesn't have backports
<ximion> I think I needed a newer GLib back then
<ximion> oh, it has xenial? I though the last thing was an optionalk unstable trusty
<Laney> well my thing says "dist: xenial"
<Laney> ...
<ximion> Laney: https://github.com/travis-ci/travis-ci/issues/5821 seems to be still open
<ximion> the base is still precise, AFAIK, and you can optionally get trusty
<Laney> hahaha
<Laney> https://travis-ci.org/iainlane/mo/jobs/203044790
<Laney> click "system_info"
<Laney> Build dist: xenial
<Laney> [...]
<Laney> Description:Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS
<ximion> but I am not up to date on this, the CI is something I set up once and when it's working I stop worrying about it or keeping up top date with what's new in Travis
<Laney> wtf
<Laney> so yeah, need to figure out how to get that working inside docker still
<Laney> ah well, that's a future task
<ximion> heh ^^
<gQuigs> I'm trying to find a (possibly internal) discussion regarding dropping evolution from main re: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu.xenial/revision/2403
<gQuigs> Laney: any chance you remember?  ....was over a year ago
<Laney> We asked the OEM team (or something) and they confirmed
<Laney> why?
<gQuigs> Laney: got customers using evolution (or wanting to) and want to have a story to tell them why we like thunderbird better
<gQuigs> wait, why did OEM team ever care about evolution?
<Laney> STS maybe
<Laney> I don't remember exactly
<Laney> but we asked and it was confirmed
<Laney> Isn't it the same answer as to why any other piece of software isn't in main?
<jbicha> gQuigs: did you read the commit message for the commit your posted?
<Laney> That explains why we wanted to drop it, but we wouldn't have done that if Canonical had a business requirement to keep it in main
<gQuigs> jbicha: yup, but that's redundant, I want to know *why* - evolution had an exception # still supported for business environment
<Laney> are we going around in circles?
<Laney> We asked. and were told. that it was okay.
<jbicha> (evo uses webkit2 as of 16.10)
<gQuigs> Laney: true, we are going in circles..
<mdeslaur> gQuigs: we switched to thunderbird on the default media a long time ago. We couldn't in good conscience leave evolution in main knowing it used an unmaintainable webkit as its rendering engine.
<mdeslaur> gQuigs: now that it's switched to webkit2, it may be possible to get it promoted again, assuming that the webkit2gtk developers continue doing abi compatible security releases and don't get bored
<gQuigs> mdeslaur: awesome to know, thanks!
<willcooke> right, I'm off, night all
<Laney> nn also
<flocculant> robert_ancell: many thanks - got new lightdm in my iso's now - seems to be working fine for the most part, I reported a niggling issue from suspend earlier - but nothing as horrid as what we had :)
<flocculant> s/my/Xubuntu ...
<robert_ancell> flocculant, great news!
<flocculant> yea - absolutely - I didn't even get to wake up properly before work - testing lightdm instead :D
<flocculant> thanks again :)
<robert_ancell> flocculant, I'm away for two weeks, so I'm not sure if I'll get the other issue fixed today but if not will pick up when I get back.
<flocculant> robert_ancell: seems to me that I only manage to get an issue if I am suspend/reboot/unlock/suspend/reboot/unlock quickly - and on nouveau. Normal use of suspend/unlock works
<flocculant> not convinced it's a major issue - certainly nothing like we've seen - where I was ready to not release our Beta
<robert_ancell> ok, thanks
<flocculant> robert_ancell: have a great 2 weeks :)
<jbicha> ximion: hi, do you have time to help with getting the Name field correct for wine1.6/xenial? see the last few comments on bug 1571816
<ubot5> bug 1571816 in wine-development (Ubuntu Yakkety) "Gnome Software catalog entry missing for Wine" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1571816
<jbicha> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/305678434/wine1.6_1%3A1.6.2-0ubuntu14_1%3A1.6.2-0ubuntu14.1.diff.gz
<jbicha> it's using the Name field from wine-winecfg.desktop instead
<ximion> jbicha: which component exactly?
<ximion> (does have the wrong name)
<jbicha> ximion: wine1.6 on xenial-proposed, GNOME Software shows it as "Configure Wine", I want it to just say "Wine"
<jbicha> wine1.6 does not ship a .desktop that exactly matches the appstream id I used
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-02-23
<ximion> jbicha: from looking at http://appstream.ubuntu.com/xenial-proposed/universe/metainfo/wine1.6.html and http://appstream.ubuntu.com/xenial-proposed/universe/issues/wine1.6.html it looks like wine has no metainfo file
<ximion> and the X-AppStream-Ignore fields are also not set to ignore .desktop files
<ximion> you'd need to add a metainfo file to the package as in Debian, and also set the ignore flag on all .desktop files which should not be shown
<jbicha> ximion: there should be metainfo, see the diff I posted earlier
<jbicha> is it ok if set the ignore flag on all the .desktops in that pkg?
<ximion> jup
<ximion> since the desktop-application metainfo file you have in your package doesn't actually reference a .desktop file
<jbicha> thanks, I'll try that
<jbicha> Debian's wine packages (used in yakkety and above) don't ship any .desktop's :|
<ximion> (will trigger an issue in GNOME Software where it can't launch the "wine" application, but that's okay - we will resolve this soonish for the upcoming AS and GS versions)
<ximion> btw, check that the version of the package processed by the appstream-generator (1:1.6.2-0ubuntu14.1) is really the current one
<ximion> data looks good: http://appstream.ubuntu.com/xenial-proposed/universe/metainfo/wine1.6.html
<ximion> so, wine should actually show up in GS...
<jbicha> yes, it shows up now, it just picked the name from one of the .desktops instead
<ximion> jbicha: maybe GNOME Software does that on its own, since the AppStream metadata is correct
<ximion> setting the X-AppStreamIgnore=true flag will help in that case
<ximion> (sorry for being so distracted btw)
<jbicha> no problem
<jbicha> it's a big help since I didn't know how to test this, except wait for whatever I try to be accepted into xenial-proposed
<hikiko> hi
<Henster> hello
<flexiondotorg> Morning hikiko
<hikiko> hi flexiondotorg
<pitti> bonjour tout le monde !
<sarnold> privet pitti!
<pitti> sarnold: ¿como estas?
<sarnold> pitti: bien gracies, y tu?
<pitti> sehr gut, danke!
<pitti> #ubuntu-languages !
<willcooke> morning all
<willcooke> windy today
<willcooke> #weather
<seb128> hey willcooke pitti sarnold flexiondotorg hikiko
<seb128> here as well
<sarnold> hey seb128 :)
<flexiondotorg> Morning seb128 willcooke pitti
<willcooke> had, result!  I'm now not presenting in the townhall
<hikiko> hi seb128 willcooke pitti sarnold flexiondotorg
<willcooke> *ha
 * willcooke puts his feet up
<sarnold> hey hikiko :)
<Laney> morning!
<willcooke> sigh.  this meeting suddenly needs me to install flash player
<willcooke> ohh
<seb128> it always did
<willcooke> it's just being blocked by default
<seb128> which is why I dial in from a landline
<willcooke> :D
<willcooke> urgh. Music
<davmor2> Morning all
<duflu> It must be morning in Europe... Launchpad times out and stops working for Oz
<willcooke> :)
<davmor2> duflu: it's cause we are more particular and report bugs :D
 * duflu shrugs and continues reporting bugs
<momken> Hey there
<momken> Is any Ubuntu Make developer there?
<momken> How could I accept all interactive questions by default so that I can silently use 'umake ...' in my scriptsL?
<pitti> hmm, no didrocks
<abeato> Laney, hey, mind taking a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~alfonsosanchezbeato/ubuntu/+source/gst-plugins-bad1.0/+git/gst-plugins-bad1.0/+merge/317315 ? I have also a silo with that, along other stuff: https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2472
<Laney> abeato: ok
 * Laney whispers really quietly "what about upstreaming?"
<abeato> Laney, I really want to do that and will do, but the sink is pretty initial, I have the improvements to do in mind though :)
<Laney> seriously
<Laney> it's probably been like 3 years n ow
<abeato> Laney, ah, you are talking about hybris sink, /me about the new mirsink
<Laney> I guess both
<abeato> yes, I guess we should do both but not sure with the hybris sink, it has always looked a bit flawed to me
<Laney> I'm in no way competent to review this stuff
<abeato> yes take a look at packaging and check if you are fine with that
<abeato> Jim already made the code review
<Laney> you could file a bug upstream and say "what about this idea? here's my initial patch that I'm not proposing yet"
<Laney> but will review later on, sure
 * Laney notes down
<abeato> hm, yes, seems sensible, will do that
<Laney> thanks!
<Laney> you can put a link to it in the debian/patches/ file
<abeato> ok
<Laney> ooh, new router is coming today
<willcooke> Laney, what did you go for?
<Laney> willcooke: a Ubiquiti thingy
<willcooke> ah, nice.  I hear lots of good things about them
<Laney> already got one of their access points
<Laney> wanted to play with the VPN stuff mainly
<willcooke> +
<Laney> come on linux
<Laney> gimme what I need
<flocculant> Laney: lots and lots of love or cookies?
<Laney> just print "foo" on the console :P
<Laney> I got it to do it!
<flocculant> :)
<Sweet5hark> heh, a zotero developer complaining about the developer experience with libreoffice on the mailing list. after some back and forth ...
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, hi, 5.3.1~rc1 is in pre-releases ppa
<Trevinho> seb128: so... for the gnome-platform thing and libappindicator, want that to be still external then?
<ayan> oy -- i'm running zesty.  it looks like unity might be crashing when i log in.
<ayan> after i type in my password the desktop session immediately exits and returns me to lightdm.
<ayan> this is after installing updates and choosing to reboot this morning.  just fyi.
<ayan> and... booting w/ 4.9.0-15 fixes it.
<Trevinho> ayan: what's your journalctl --user says about that?
<Trevinho> (err, without --user)
<abeato> Laney, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=779142
<ubot5> Gnome bug 779142 in gst-plugins-bad "mirsink implementation for Mir server" [Normal,New]
<Laney> thanks!
<abeato> np
<attente> Trevinho: hey, do you know who's using this function outside of gtk? gdk_mir_window_get_mir_surface()? is there a reason it's public api?
<willcooke> good night all o/
<momken> didrock
<momken> umake always finish unsuccessfully before downloading less than 10% of android-sdk thourgh proxychains
<momken> And for accepting the default location in response to "Choose installation path:" I had to create an "expect" script which was hard. It could really be easy to silently install tools at their default locations
<momken> Obviously 'umake' is not mature, stable and well-tested! :(
<momken> The problem of not being able to download android-sdk more than 10% over a proxy is solely for python download manager of 'umake', because using wget I can easily get large files without intrupt behind proxychains
<Trevinho> attente: it was public since in the past there was no unique-id for window... So the surce ptr was one way.
<Trevinho> sourface*
<attente> Trevinho: ok, thanks, do you know what code depends on this?
<Trevinho> attente: mmhmh... maybe something on clutter gtk or.. well nothing important
<Laney> tsk tsk, breaking API
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-02-24
<hikiko> Hi
<willcooke> Morning all
<willcooke> It's international sign-back-in-to-Google day
<flexiondotorg> Morning willcooke hikiko
<hikiko> hi flexiondotorg willcooke all
<willcooke> So Cloudbleed then.  Yay.
<Laney> nighty night
<Laney> WTF
<Laney> i must have typed that last night and not pressed enter
<Laney> MORNING!
<willcooke> :))
<seb128> hey willcooke flexiondotorg Laney, happy friday
<seb128> how is rainy u.k today?
<willcooke> The sun is out
<davmor2> Morning all
<willcooke> The storm blew all the rain towards you I think
<flexiondotorg> Yep, nothing but blue sky and sun here.
<flexiondotorg> And broken fences.
<seb128> we got the storm as well yesterday, some blue sky today
<seb128> but it's going to be quite grey and rainy in the next days it looks like
<Laney> hey seb128
<Laney> yeah looks nice outside
<desrt> hello.  it's friday.
<seb128> hey desrt
<seb128> indeed friday it is!
<desrt> weird.
 * desrt survived carnival
<desrt> larsu.... we'll have to see
<seb128> how crazy was that? ;-)
<desrt> well, i mean... to the maximum extent permissible under the law, of course
<desrt> :)
<desrt> but actually since really i started drinking wednesday night and didn't fully stop until thursday afternoon, i decided that i had enough and came home early, cleaned the flat, made myself a tea and a pizza, and had a nice relaxing night
 * desrt is feeling pretty good this morning
<seb128> good move :-)
<desrt> did you have a nice evening? :)
<seb128> yeah, nothing fancy  though
<desrt> well, tea and pizza at home is not so fancy either :)
<seb128> I had a dutch class, then dinner, then we watched one of the candidates to the french election on tv (was invited to one of our semi-regular political shows)
<desrt> how's your dutch progressing?
<desrt> C2 yet?
<seb128> lol
<seb128> you wish
<desrt> no.  you wish :p
<seb128> I just started with a more solid class but for beginner
<seb128> my basic vocabulary is fine but my gramar not so so they recommended I start with an easy one
<seb128> which was a good recommendation I think
<larsu> desrt: totally survived :)
<larsu> (day 1)
<desrt> larsu: hey!
<larsu> morning
<desrt> larsu: how are things in your half of the apartment?
<desrt> larsu: mascha is out cold, but i could use some breakfast :)
<seb128> group is nice (~15 people, coming mostly each from different countries, nice people)
<larsu> desrt: awake for some reason
<seb128> hey larsu!
<desrt> larsu: headache? :)
<larsu> hey seb128! Happy Friday!
<larsu> desrt: nope
<desrt> win.
<seb128> larsu, thanks, to you too
<desrt> i'll join you guys in a minute or two
<Laney> desrt: did the owl go down well?
<desrt> i think so :)
 * Laney flaps in delight
 * Laney turns head completely around
 * davmor2 twit you's Laney 
<davmor2> oh it's twit twoo
<Laney> swit swoo
<duflu> (ovO)
<duflu> (Ovo)
<duflu> (-v-)
<chrisccoulson> hello desktop team
<willcooke> hey chrisccoulson
 * Laney croaks
<Laney> getting a sore throat
<Sweet5hark> https://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3210-1/ <- yay, its done.
<davmor2> Laney: that'll teach you to turn your head all the way round :P
<desrt> does anyone know what bit of code is responsible for loading the apparmor profiles when snaps are installed/enabled?
<seb128> desrt, jdstrand probably knows
<seb128> or #snappy
<desrt> good call :)
 * willcooke needs to head off early.
<willcooke> Have a good weekend all
<Laney> ah man
<Laney> I spent ages working out a nice way to do a feature for autopkgtest
<Laney> involving tee() and splice() on pipes, asyncio and other weird stuff
<Laney> but it can't work :(
 * Laney falls back to a crappy solution
<Laney> at least I learned some things
<seb128> what does that do in bash?
<seb128> txt="bug"
<seb128> sorry, unping, was a stupid question :p
<Laney> :D
<seb128> (that wasn't the question, I was going to ask about ${txt/bla/foo}, but google found it)
<Laney> I was waiting for the next line :P
<Laney> "Parameter Expansion" in man bash shows all the similar forms
<Laney> not all supported by dash btw
<seb128> thanks, those are always a bit tricky to google for when you don't know their name
<seb128> it's being used in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-langpack/langpack-o-matic/main/view/head:/cron.daily though
<seb128> (trying to debug why langpack-o-matic is skipping over yakkety updates)
<seb128> I just found that the tarball in the dir is 0 byte though, which is probably the issue, but doing the wget manually works
 * seb128 debugs some more
<Laney> :-o
<Laney> remove the -q from wget?
<Laney> always fun debugging someone's random ancient script
<seb128> yeah, well it downloaded fine with a manual run of the script
<seb128> so maybe a transient issue this morning
<seb128> langpacks were not updated until recently for other reasons
<seb128> (key was owned by p_itti who left the team)
<seb128> (then some other minor infra/config glitches)
<seb128> well, hopefully next daily works
<seb128> but yeah, fun reading scripts ;-)
<seb128> k, enough work for this week
<seb128> have a nice w.e desktopers!
<Laney> omg I got it to output the dbeug information
<Laney> good end to the week
<Laney> night seb128!
 * Laney is off now
<Laney> laters
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-02-26
<sunny> @jbicha please fix dependency for Polari (it is not pulling gir1.2-gspell-1) which is required for 3.23.x in zesty
<meetingology> sunny: Error: "jbicha" is not a valid command.
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-02-19
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<jibel> good morning oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> salut jibel
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<alatiera> Are the 18.04 packages in freeze yet? Cause the rustc is kinda outdated
<seb128> alatiera, hey, no there is no freeze yet, it's just a complex package to update
<seb128> alatiera, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rustc/1.23.0+dfsg1+llvm-0ubuntu2 ... 1.23 seems the current version from a google query, what newest one would you expect?
<alatiera> seb128:  great, I am writing docs for librsvg and wouldn't want to point newcomers to use rustup instead of the system package
<alatiera> 1.24 but it's like a week old, anything above 1.20 would be fine for my usecase
<seb128> alatiera, it's blocked in bionic-proposed currently though
<alatiera> I see, thanks alot!
<seb128> it's not migrating because it didn't build on s390x
<seb128> yw
<seb128> which is weird, it's build-depending on itself it seems
<seb128> well I guess chrisccoulson knows the situation better than me
<oSoMoN> good morning seb128
<seb128> lut oSoMoN , ça va ? bon w.e?
<oSoMoN> seb128, pas mal, et toi?
<seb128> bien! 3j de w.e et une journée de repos au spa :)
<oSoMoN> sympa
<oSoMoN> ça fait du bien j’imagine
<seb128> oui :)
<Nafallo> salut o/
<oSoMoN> hey Nafallo
<Laney> hi there
<duflu> Hi Laney, oSoMoN, Nafallo, seb128, jibel, world
<oSoMoN> hey Laney, duflu
<Laney> hey duflu & oSoMoN
<jibel> Hi duflu
<Laney> moin jibel
<jibel> and all
<Laney> good weekends?
<jibel> wet
<jibel> but quiet and restful
<seb128> hey everyone
<seb128> Laney, good! spa on friday; nice weather (cold&sunny) on saturday/sunday so quite some walking around ... you?
<Laney> hey seb128
 * Laney is jealous of this spa experience
<Laney> we went walking in the peak district
<Laney> mostly inside a cloud
<doko> oSoMoN: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libepubgen/+bug/1749920
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1749920 in libepubgen (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libepubgen" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Laney> although it did lift a bit once we got to the top on the first day
<Laney> https://photos.google.com/share/AF1QipN7hT2C3HZMSSrXvCgfne8FNDnkXDzDLk5bMY5vFCpADMNMQ0pn5F7OavjmToJ1MQ/photo/AF1QipNyJT6IMAZfwLy21ADIxk_HCYaQstzwf8lGtIPH?key=V20tV0NOdXY2ZGwyaG1JZk5qd19JNHJKNl9uTU9R
<seb128> doko, "no bug subscriber" as only feedback, does it mean it's good to be approved outside of that?
<doko> seb128: no, looking there's more
<seb128> k
<doko> but I don't understand why even that one is missing
<oSoMoN> I suppose it's fine if we subscribe ~libreoffice
<oSoMoN> seb128, ^ ?
<seb128> oSoMoN, wfm, dunno if that's a team doko is happy with though
<seb128> speaking of MIR
<seb128> doko, do you know what's the status of the libblockdev one? somebody posted a comment about a security review, is that an official MIR team bounce? should it be assigned to security team in that case? or is that a random non-MIR-member comment?.
<doko> seb128, oSoMoN: is it the same as lo itself? e.g. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libixion has both lo and desktop
<oSoMoN> not sure about ~desktop-bugs, that's a lot of people potentially not interested in libreoffice and its deps
<oSoMoN> seb128, wdyt?
<seb128> oSoMoN, if ~libreoffice is an acceptable team then +1 for that one, otherwise we can do desktop, it's just to define assignment
<oSoMoN> seb128, doko: I've subscribed ~libreoffice
<seb128> thx
<seb128> doko, do we need desktop as well?
<oSoMoN> doko, is the lack of a symbols file a blocker?
<chrisccoulson> alatiera, how come you wouldn't want to point people to use rustup? The rustc package in the archive is really only there for building distro packages. People hacking on rust code would probably be better off using the rust community's tools, like rustup
<alatiera> chrisccoulson: indeed, I use it myself and prefer it but it's an extra tool newcomers would have to manager and can go wrong
<seb128> pitti, hey. is python-dbusmock known to have issue with nm 1.10? or was https://github.com/martinpitt/python-dbusmock/issues/37 the first mention of it (it comes from autopkgtest errors since the update)
<doko> oSoMoN: yes, I think we required those in the past. it shouldn't be that difficult
<doko> seb128: could you point me to the list of subscribers which the desktop team is monitoring for bug reports?
<oSoMoN> doko, ack. what's the preferred course of action here? submit improvements to debian and sync back, or do it in ubuntu first and submit changes to debian from there?
<oSoMoN> the latter might be faster
<seb128> doko, I'm not sure to understand the question, you want to know the team used for reports? it's desktop-packages
<doko> I'm just saying that you should be sure which teams you use to monitor bug reports.
<doko> seb128: "somebody posted a comment about a security review, is that an official MIR team bounce?" well I asked for a security review before. now assigned to the security team
<seb128> doko, thanks, that was not obvious from the current comment/status
<seb128> doko, right, desktop team uses ~desktop-packages, I don't  know how ~libreoffice is being used since I'm not working on that package
<doko> well, but the whole point is that the team knows about these bugs
<doko> seb128, jbicha: the s390 plugin should be packaged according to xnox, and symbols files should be added
<doko> getting late lunch now ...
<seb128> doko, enjoy
<oSoMoN> enjoy
<oSoMoN> at that time of the day that would be a late breakfast for me :)
<doko> oSoMoN: I forgot, the lo uitest autopkg test fails
<oSoMoN> doko, I know, I filed https://launchpad.net/bugs/1750335
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1750335 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "LO 6.0 autopkgtest failures (uicheck: test_text_direction)" [High,Confirmed]
<pitti> seb128: it's the first time I hear about it; I just followed up to the issue; should be easy enough to fix
<seb128> pitti, thx
<seb128> pitti, just curious, on what n-m version are you? (or is fedora, since I guess that's what you use) is that issue somewhat specific to Ubuntu?
<pitti> seb128: I'm on Fedora 27, NM is  at 1.8.6
<seb128> oh ok
<pitti> those were the days when I've always used the current devel series :)
<seb128> no issue with that version then :)
<seb128> hehe
<pitti> rawhide isn't nearly as stable as ubuntu devel, so I'm using the current stable
<pitti> https://apps.fedoraproject.org/packages/NetworkManager → rawhide indeed has 1.10
<pitti> but nobody complained so far
<pitti> hah, it failed to build
<seb128> pitti, https://koji.fedoraproject.org/koji/buildinfo?buildID=1009625 worked though
<duflu> seb128, I don't know yet. Will need to try bisecting bluez tomorrow. It also depends if upstream declares it a bug or a feature
<seb128> duflu, what changed exactly?
<seb128> or what is behaving differently?
<duflu> seb128, they rewrote the "readline" line editing stuff used in bluetootctl and other interactive tools
<duflu> Such a stupid problem to have. It has nothing to do with bluetooth really
<seb128> right, well if it's a bug in their command line utilies which might create issues in scripts&such it's still a bug worth fixing
<seb128> duflu, if we believe it's non important we can also skip that test result for now to get the new version in, would still be good to at least report upstream
<duflu> seb128, yes already reported upstream. AFAICT python-dbusmock tests may be the only thing impacted
<duflu> And that's another day I didn't get time to work on mutter
<duflu> Night all
<seb128> night duflu
<Laney> seb128: kenvandine[m][m] (dunno if you'll see that): https://code.launchpad.net/~vorlon/livecd-rootfs/ubuntu-channels-for-snaps/+merge/337897 <- will need to publish gnome-calculator to a new channel once this is uploaded
<seb128> Laney, thanks for the head up
<Laney> np
<jbicha> xnox: doko: enabling the s390 plugin causes libblockdev to FTBFS on s390x, that's why it's disabled
<jbicha> good morning
<gsilvapt> hello all
<gsilvapt> jibel, you around=
<gsilvapt> s/=/?
<kenvandine[m][m]> Laney: yeah, we talked about it in the meeting on Friday.  I've published gnome-calculator to stable/ubuntu-18.04 and then closed the branch
<kenvandine[m][m]> Per his request
<Laney> kenvandine[m][m]: ok cool
<seb128> hey jbicha
<jbicha> hey
<seb128> jbicha, are you looking at the autopkgtest issues from your uploads? like the n-m urfk one?
<seb128> and the glib d-t-r one?
<jbicha> what's urfk?
<jbicha> basically no
<jbicha> NM's autopkgtest issue might be relatively easy based on the comments from LP: #1734586
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1734586 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Merge NetworkManager with Debian 1.10.0-1" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1734586
<seb128> jbicha, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1734586/comments/6 the first part
<seb128> right, which is why I was asking
<seb128> the python-dbusmock part is being handled
<jbicha> I've never worked on dbus-test-runner before so it would be cool if someone else could work on that
<seb128> L_aney said he could have a look
<jbicha> great
<seb128> :)
<seb128> jbicha, also what's the status of the gnome-desktop transition?
<Laney> You don't need to have worked on dbus-test-runner
<seb128> it's not clear to me from a quick look what is missing/blocking
<jbicha> at least with the glib one, there was no easy way to know that a rdepends's autopkgtest would fail until we uploaded to Ubuntu and found out :(
<Laney> Once you start looking at the failure it's clear what it is
<jbicha> it's clear to Laney but not to the rest of us ;)
<Laney> No, it'd be clear to you too
<Laney> new glib:
<Laney> root@autopkgtest-lxd-iiuugp:/tmp/autopkgtest.z8x60r/build.4XM/src/tests# dbus-run-session gdbus emit --session --object-path /test/dbustestrunner/signal --signal com.launchpad.dbustestrunner.signal
<Laney> Error: Destination is not specified
<Laney> root@autopkgtest-lxd-iiuugp:/tmp/autopkgtest.z8x60r/build.4XM/src/tests#
<jbicha> I mean I did spend a couple minutes looking at it but I didn't understand what I was looking at
<Laney> old glib:
<Laney> laney@nightingale> gdbus emit --session --object-path /test/dbustestrunner/signal --signal com.launchpad.dbustestrunner.signal
<Laney> laney@nightingale>                                                                                             ~
<Laney> all I did was reproduce the failure and then look into what it was doing
<seb128> jbicha, http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/auto-pkg-test.html has details on how to try things locally
<Laney> running smaller bits of it until I got to the issue
<Laney> which is this regression in the gdbus tool
<Laney> anyways, nearly there now
<jbicha> seb128: if you're talking about the rdepends issue, it's not obvious (to me) what rdepends autopkgtests will be triggered
<seb128> jbicha, no, I meant to reproduce a test failing and be able to look at the problem/debug
<seb128> or did you mean the gnome-desktop question? ;)
<jbicha> anyway, once glib is fixed, there's only one issue holding up the gnome-desktop3 transition.
<seb128> are you sure?
<seb128> which one?
<jbicha> I'm rebuilding https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3138 (Unity) and if that works, I'm publishing it
<seb128> I see at least gnome-control-center wanting network-manager to be cleared (not sure why)
<xnox> jbicha, well typo, not in v2.14, but fixed in v2.13 so even earlier.
<seb128> "Depends: gnome-control-center network-manager (not considered) "
<jbicha> seb128: oh :(
<jbicha> xnox: ?
<seb128> xnox, hey, Chris mentioned that you might be interested in fixing cargo/rust on s390x rather than seing it removed on those arches, is that true?
<xnox> seb128, i've asked chrisccoulson to fix cargo/rust on s390x; and there it seems strange that he saw bootstrap bugs on s390x on ubuntu, when it is fully bootstrapped to latest releases in Fedora and Suse.
<jbicha> xnox: ok, I'll try re-enabling the s390 plugin for libblockdev, thanks
<xnox> seb128, as far as I can tell, foundations does not maintain cargo/rust by mutual agreement.
<seb128> xnox, nobody maintains those :)
<xnox> seb128, why remove it, if it simply lacks a bootstrap?
<seb128> xnox, is it?
<xnox> seb128, as far as i can tell, it requires no fixing, just bootstrapping -> and like not deleting binaries and making it impossible to bootstrap again.
<xnox> seb128, and by using PPAs, instead of the archive, we got ourselfs into the situation of expiring binaries.
<xnox> BTW debian raised ISA instruction set to z196 and they will have it bootstrapped too, on s390x, soon.
<seb128> xnox, chris said that cargo doesn't work properly on s390x and that rust will most probably not build
<jbicha> oops, Unity still doesn't build
<seb128> xnox, seems you guys disagree on what is needed then
<xnox> rust built up to 1.23 at http://download.sinenomine.net/epel/epel-7/s390x/ and cargo up to 0.24.0
<xnox> ditto in fedora
<xnox> https://koji.fedoraproject.org/koji/buildinfo?buildID=1045427
<xnox> https://koji.fedoraproject.org/koji/buildinfo?buildID=1025841
<xnox> sorry second is bad link, this one is the right one https://koji.fedoraproject.org/koji/buildinfo?buildID=1026897
<seb128> ok, good
<seb128> can you help bootstrapping then?
<xnox> all built on s390x.... if it works there, why does it not work for us? well, hard to test, since bootstrapping got dropped.
<chrisccoulson> rust stopped building because of what looked like a cargo build, and unless something has changed very recently, our cargo build looks like it's broken on s390 (have a look at the test failures)
<xnox> seb128, i am full for the current two week iteration, ping gaughen to schedule things into foundations trello?
<chrisccoulson> err, cargo bug
<xnox> chrisccoulson, well, i cannot rebuild cargo at all anymore, since the binaries in the PPAs have expired.
<xnox> chrisccoulson, do you have a ppa per-release of rust/cargo, such that you have stashed builds of the last good cargo/rust 21? and you started to have failures with 22 and up?
<xnox> chrisccoulson, since each subsequent one, requires previous one to build, you should always make a new PPA to stack each series. Or package each one as a new source/binary package names, such that binaries are not deleted...
<xnox> from fedora build log, there are some test failures - but they are localhost networking and "assume building from git repository" assertion failures. I don't see any serious / arch specific failures. Most tests are passing.
<seb128> gnome-session is also an issue for the gnome-desktop transition
<seb128> gnome-session-bin/amd64 unsatisfiable Depends: libegl1
<xnox> chrisccoulson, note creating PPAs with all architectures enabled, is completely self-service tick the boxes in settings now. As in, s390x is no longer restricted.
<xnox> and then just need to setup build-dependencies between PPAs for each subsequent one to depend on the previous one.
<jbicha> seb128: oh right, see https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2018/02/16/%23ubuntu-desktop.html#t12:29
<seb128> jbicha, there are no easy transitions in Ubuntu are they? ;)
<jbicha> libgweather was ok, the gnome-desktop3 one was a lot more complicated than I hoped
<jbicha> for instance, Unity built fine in my PPA but it failed to build with glib which was updated in the mean time
<jbicha> that mesa transition was surprising too :)
<seb128> the autopkgtest issues come as a surprise on top then :)
<jbicha> and LibreOffice's autopktests are entangled with it too!
<seb128> right, looks like oSoMoN is looking at those though
<seb128> so yeah, that transition is probably to take the week
<oSoMoN> I am
<seb128> jbicha, can you look at doing the tweaks Brian suggested to the n-m autopkgtest?
<jbicha> seb128: it may take me a few days for NM so anyone else is welcome to work on it earlier
<xnox> chrisccoulson, do you have the LP bug # for the cargo issue? location of source packages / build records, and the last built s390x binaries?
<seb128> jbicha, k, thx
<jbicha> btw, I'm waiting for gnome-desktop3 to complete before starting https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/html/evolution-data-server.html
<jbicha> (but I may start it anyway next week because of Feature Freeze)
<seb128> k
<seb128> did you identify risky updates
<seb128> we should build a list before the meeting so we know what we are going to discuss and can prepare
<jbicha> seb128: do you want me to open a Community hub topic for it?
<seb128> jbicha, that would be nice, thx
<Trevinho> jbicha: I think the last mesa has some problems
<Trevinho> we get this crash at the end of a test
<Trevinho> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/ieALagQN/
<jbicha> tjaalton: ^
<jbicha> talking about the Unity FTBFS, right?
<Trevinho> yeah...
<Trevinho> or actually it's just nux doing things wrong
<Trevinho> tjaalton: well, actually this is happening when doing a glXDestroyContext for a context that has never been free'd
<Laney> biab
<Trevinho> tjaalton: could be related https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1526848 ?
<ubot5> Error: Could not parse XML returned by bugzilla.redhat.com: HTTP Error 403: Forbidden (https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1526848&ctype=xml)
<popey> morning robert_ancell :)
<robert_ancell> popey, hi
<robert_ancell> kenvandine[m][m], who owns the hangout? I'm sitting on "requesting to join"
<popey> robert_ancell: joining the meeting :)
<seb128> robert_ancell, he might be off, today is an U.S holiday (president's day)
<xnox> has something changed in colord packaging?
<xnox> i'm getting this in systemd autopkgtests
<xnox> Feb 19 17:08:36 autopkgtest systemd-udevd[385]: Error resolving group 'colord': Connection timed out
<xnox> and that's relatively new.
<xnox> Is something supposed to create colord group? and/or did it get dropped, but still referenced in udev rules?
<robert_ancell> flexiondotorg, do you think you might have something like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1648534 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1648534 in gnome-software (Ubuntu Xenial) "gnome-software crashed with SIGTRAP in g_wakeup_new from g_main_context_new from g_dbus_connection_send_message_with_reply_sync from g_dbus_connection_call_sync_internal from g_dbus_connection_call_sync" [Critical,Confirmed]
<robert_ancell> Particularly comment 3
<robert_ancell> or perhaps https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1659858
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1659858 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "gnome-software (5) g_wakeup_new → g_main_context_new → g_dbus_connection_send_message_with_reply_sync → g_dbus_connection_call_sync_internal → g_dbus_connection_call_with_unix_fd_list_sync" [High,Confirmed]
<flexiondotorg> robert_ancell: I have a .crash in /var/crash but apport didn't want to upload because libssl was out of date.
<flexiondotorg> I'm running 18.04 daily.
<robert_ancell> flexiondotorg, if you could try checking the file descriptors if you think it's happening again that would be helpful
<flexiondotorg> Sure thing.
<flexiondotorg> I'll try and provoke it tomorrow.
<ochosi> hey guys
<ochosi> quick general question (from someone who has never submitted a new package before): is it too late to submit a new package (that is not in debian) to ubuntu?
<ochosi> it's a fairly tiny a11y helper (just a few lines of C) that draws expanding circles where the mouse pointer is
<ochosi> i'd like to get that included in xubuntu by default, because we've had that request a few times and our WM doesn't support it (and the maintainer of xfwm4 doesn't really want to have this kind of functionality in the window manager)
<jbicha> ochosi: it's not too late. There are no guarantees it will make bionic, but for best results, get it in the new queue before Feature Freeze
<ochosi> yeah, ofc
<ochosi> the alternative is to push it to an existing xubuntu-maintained package
<ochosi> there are probably some packages that would be okayish
<ochosi> then again, maybe others want to use this too (lubuntu?)
<robert_ancell> kenvandine[m][m], I forgot to ask, what was the conclusion on the gnome-software version in bionic? Should I take the work jbicha did in Debian and merge it into Ubuntu?
<kenvandine[m][m]> robert_ancell: we're going to go with 3.28 for anything that doesn't require a transition
<kenvandine[m][m]> So gnome-software should be safe
<robert_ancell> kenvandine[m][m], ta
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-02-20
<jbicha> robert_ancell: the new GNOME Software version looks nice. At the bottom of the home page, the More button text looks small for Recommended apps
<robert_ancell> jbicha, yeah, not sure if that's what upstream intended or a themeing issues
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Hello oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> good afternoon duflu
<willcooke> morning
<duflu> Morning willcooke
<seb128> hey willcooke duflu
<seb128> & desktopers
<duflu> Hello seb128
<seb128> willcooke, had a good long w.e?
<flexiondotorg> Morning desktopers
<seb128> hey flexiondotorg
<oSoMoN> good morning folks
<willcooke> seb128, lots of decorating.  I'm totally knackered now though :)  Very stuff and achey
<seb128> willcooke, glad to be back at the computer then? ;)
<seb128> lut oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<oSoMoN> welcome back willcooke
<duflu> willcooke, ah the physical holiday that is computing
<Laney> weird, couldn't press enter there
<Laney> moin moinington
<duflu> Hi flexiondotorg, Laney
<oSoMoN> hey Laney
<seb128> hey Laney
<Laney> hey duflu oSoMoN seb128!
<Laney> the people I'd pick first for my curling team
<duflu> Laney, you mean sweeping your house?
<Laney> we do have mostly wooden floors...
<oSoMoN> I have a neato curling robot at home, it works great
<darkxst> hey desktoppers!
<seb128> hey Tim, it has been a while! how are you doing?
<darkxst> Hey seb, doing good, though destroyed my ankle near the end of winter and has been a long rehab ;(
<seb128> urg, how did you do that?
<darkxst> stupid snow!
 * darkxst still lives in the mountains though!
<darkxst> anyway starting to work on some of the 3.28 updates
<seb128> oh, which ones?
<seb128> jbicha seems to have most of that covered :)
<darkxst> Ive been pushing a few updates to debian, that are in sync
<darkxst> working on gjs at the moment
<darkxst> and then will look at the blockers for g-s-d/g-c-c
<darkxst> *and* just getting my head around, meson, gitlab etc!
<seb128> did you see the community hub post from Jeremy about 3.28?
<darkxst> yes, he sent that to me yesterday
<darkxst> driving to Melbourne tomorrow, but will add some comments to that by the end of the week
<darkxst> more generally, jbicha has briefed me on whats ok, whats maybe and whats not in
<seb128> good
<willcooke> jbicha, thanks for reworking that monospace patch.
<darkxst> hey willcooke
<willcooke> hey darkxst!  It's been a while, how are you?
<darkxst> willcooke, I am good. finally getting back into things after a long summer of rehabbing ankles
<darkxst> no only 1 ankle
<willcooke> ouch
<darkxst> yeh it was quite bad
<darkxst> seb128, just to settle your nerves, I won't be uploading anything without the usual discussions, have just been out of the loop the last bit!
<seb128> thx :)
<seb128> tjaalton, the libglvnd MIR doesn't seem a proper MIR, look at bug #1748905 for an example with the different section ... you should probably do something similar
<ubot5> bug 1748905 in libdazzle (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libdazzle" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1748905
<seb128> tjaalton, your doesn't include any detail about the availability/security history/rational/maintainance/etc, the MIR team isn't going to like that
<oSoMoN> doko, I'm not experienced with symbols files, how do I prevent external symbols (stdlib template instantiations, boost symbols) from leaking into the symbols for libepubgen ?
<oSoMoN> I've read that I can mark them optional, but I'd rather not have them in the symbols file in the first place, that would be much more readable and maintainable
<tjaalton> seb128: not really here this week, but fixed it now to get it moving
<doko> oSoMoN: mark them as optional. I would do a build with empty symbols files and then use the kde symbols helpers to generate a first instance of this file
<oSoMoN> ok
<jbicha> seb128: good morning, you want spice-vdagent as an ubuntu-desktop recommends, right?
<seb128> tjaalton, thx
<seb128> jbicha, hey, it seems the right place for it, wdyt?
<jbicha> I can't think of anywhere better
<jbicha> well I mean we could put it in desktop-common…
<jbicha> I was unsuccessful in getting the Noto color emoji font in desktop-common 😞
<seb128> heh
<seb128> jbicha, but yeah, that wfm, we should stack changes to the seed vcs only for now and do an upload a bit later, we are likely to do some other tweaks this week
<seb128> like convert some apps to be snaps
<seb128>  merejbicha, btw did you have the udisks 2.7 merge done?
<seb128> ups
<seb128> jbicha, btw did you have the udisks 2.7 merge done?
<seb128> I think we should upload even if it's blocked on that MIR
<seb128> to have it before feature freeze, and it might help to motivate reviewers :)
<jbicha> (added to desktop-common, hopefully no complaints)
<Nafallo> o/
<jbicha> ok, I believe the only udisks diff will be the exfat change
<seb128> k, let me upload that later then :)
<seb128> unless you wanted to do it?
<seb128> hey Nafallo
<jbicha> seb128: feel free to do udisks again :)
<seb128> k
<jbicha> Trevinho: or anyone: snap apps still duplicate deb apps in the Activities Overview, right?
<Trevinho> jbicha: yeah
<Trevinho> jbicha: it's also probably kind of wanted, as i think both should be visible in a  way
<Trevinho> maybe marked better though
<jbicha> is that fixable for bionic? because that's going to be pretty annoying depending on how upgrades work
<jbicha> we don't need two indistinguishable gedit's installed just because someone happened to be using a previous Ubuntu release 😞
<jbicha> or we could hack ubuntu-release-upgrader to uninstall the specific deb apps?
<willcooke> Do we have the concept of a global list of aliases?
<willcooke> specically, tailf got removed at some point in the last couple of years
<willcooke> and I never remember to tail -f the first time,
<willcooke> so could I propose tailf = tail -f ?
<seb128> jbicha, well, if we don't teach the dist-upgrader nothing is going to install the snaps for you, so yeah we should let it remove the snap as it installs the snaps
<jbicha> oh ok
<seb128> remove the deb*
<seb128> willcooke, we have some in .bashrc but that's it afaik
<willcooke> seb128, any ideas which LP project?
 * willcooke googles
<seb128> willcooke, bash
<dgadomski> hello everyone
<dgadomski> I got a question about bug #1100670, from what I see in the ucc source code the theme names available there are hardcoded, was there a reason for not allowing 3rd party themes there?
<ubot5> bug 1100670 in unity-control-center (Ubuntu) "Cannot use third-party theme packages" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1100670
<jbicha> xnox: I replied to LP: #1735499
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1735499 in udisks2 (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libblockdev" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1735499
<k_alam> dgadomski: When unity was default it made sense to hardcode themes which were supported by Ubuntu.....but it can be made to work with other themes.....a combobox for icons can also be inserted in the appearance panel.....patches are welcome.
<dgadomski> thanks k_alam, I will look into that
<seb128> hey dgadomski
<jbicha> dgadomski: k_alam honestly, very few themes that aren't Ambiance/Radiance look good in Unity
<seb128> dgadomski, GNOME doesn't include any control of themes at all, we added that selector at first to be able to switch between our 2 themes variants, then we whitelisted the GNOME one. It was not intended to be a "pick any theme" by design, there are better tools to do that
<seb128> but yeah, not strong reason out of "limit what we recommends to users"
<seb128> recommend
<seb128> if the new unity team is wanting to lift that limitation it's their choice though
<k_alam> jbicha: Numix is ok. Also I plan to add the new community theme if it lands on bionic....but it needs unity support though.
<jbicha> like Seb said, you can do what you like. I'd suggest keeping the whitelist but expanding it for known working themes
<jbicha> Adwaita looks bad in Unity for instance
<dgadomski> I agree with many themes not looking good, thanks, now I get it
<jbicha> GunnarHj: ugh, I dislike a large distro patch like the one you suggested for LP: #1734545, you could propose that to GNOME though…
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1734545 in gnome-sudoku (Ubuntu) "Translations not updated from upstream" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1734545
<jbicha> you might be able to talk them into doing a 3.27.91 release if you think that patch would make a difference for that bug
<xnox> jbicha, s390x does not have normal disks at all; without packaging that plugin, one cannot partition any disks on s390x at all; thus rendering the whole package mostly useless on s390x and hence nothing will ever use it.
<xnox> jbicha, the question is not what mbiel thinks about it; and what he thinks about it for Debian; it matters what we care about for Ubuntu and for Ubuntu on z
<xnox> jbicha, do you need me to upload ubuntu delta to enable the plugin?
<jbicha> xnox: it sounds like you're upset about this issue…
<xnox> jbicha, no, i'm just not seeing your logic to it at all.
<jbicha> xnox: could the Foundations team please take over maintainership of udisks & libblockdev then? ;)
<xnox> jbicha, surely not, this came up as part of MIR review. Ubuntu on s390x is a supported architecture, which we support. Why would we disable s390x support, in package, when it does exist upstream.
<jbicha> well you're not on the MIR team, so it seems a bit much to hijack our package when we've begging y'all for months to take over maintainership of it
<xnox> jbicha, MIR team pinged me, asking if said hw support is necessory on s390x, and yeah, it kind of is, given that s390x has no normal hard drives =)
<jbicha> and how does the s390 plugin actually do any good since there's no UI for it?
<jbicha> no CLI for it either
<xnox> it is chicken and egg; there will never be one, if we don't even bother to ship the library.
<jbicha> are you intending to use the library in ubiquity/subiquity or something?
<xnox> and there will be 3rd party non-package code which will try to use libblockdev, as it does look like a very useful generic library to code against.
<xnox> jbicha, me, personally, no. but that's not the point.
<jbicha> otherwise, this is a really theoretical complaint to have to introduce a permanent diff to Debian that you are not volunteering to maintain…
<xnox> jbicha, i'm confused why did you go about asking michael biebl about it. any how come, you did it, in such a manner that it got rejected in debian.
<jbicha> lol!
<xnox> jbicha, what's the trail to "Michael Biebl would rather not build the s390 plugin in Debian"?
<jbicha> it doesn't sound like you have very good asking skills…
<xnox> jbicha, it also makes a lot of sense to enable said plugin  in debian too...
<jbicha> here I'l quote my original asking since you doubt I asked well
<jbicha> Subject: libblockdev s390 plugin
<jbicha> "I had an Ubuntu developer request that we enable the s390 plugin in libblockdev
<jbicha>  Does this look ok to you?
<xnox> jbicha, was it a BTS bug report?
<jbicha> https://salsa.debian.org/utopia-team/libblockdev/commit/5d3a4103
<jbicha> no, it was an email because mbiebl wasn't in IRC
<jbicha> mbiebl is the co-maintainer of libblockdev and spent significant time handling the broken s390 plugin
<jbicha> it would be rude for me to just not talk to him about making a major change to the package when he's clearly invested in it
<xnox> sure, but now i am very confused.
<jbicha> do you not understand Debian maintainership? /s
<xnox> jbicha, so you packaged it anyway in debian, or not?
<xnox> give you point me to commits of adding it.
<jbicha> I commit a patch to git and reverted it so that I could fix other issues when I uploaded without upsetting mbiebl and needing to go through the Debian NEW queue
<xnox> and then commented on launchpad but that it's not going to be packaged in debian
<jbicha> btw, we have a Desktop Team meeting here in 3 minutes so we'll need to wrap up this conversation soon (for now at least)
<jbicha> but I'm sort of the middle man here, why don't you talk to mbiebl and please try to talk to him more politely than you talked to me here
<willcooke> meeting time
 * willcooke is unprepared - one sec
<willcooke> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-02-20
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Feb 20 14:31:29 2018 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-02-20 | Current topic:
<willcooke> Roll call: andyrock, dgadomski, didrocks (hols), duflu (out), jbicha, jamesh (out), jibel/heber, kenvandine, laney, oSoMoN, seb128, tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<oSoMoN> o/
<Trevinho> o/
<seb128> hey
<kenvandine> \o
<heber> o/
<jibel> hi
<andyrock> o/
<willcooke> Let's get started
<willcooke> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-02-20 | Current topic: andyrock
<andyrock> hey
<andyrock> 1 Reviews:
<andyrock>   1.1 https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity/blurring-crash-fix/+merge/337959
<andyrock>   1.2 https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/x-sru6/+merge/337956
<andyrock>   1.3 https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity/track-more-objects/+merge/337402
<andyrock> 2 Ubuntu SSO provider for Gnome-online-accounts:
<andyrock>   2.1 Code refactoring
<andyrock>   2.2 Added support to refresh account and ensure_credentials
<andyrock>   2.3 A MR will be proposed upstream in few hours
<andyrock> 3 Ubiquity:
<andyrock>   3.1 Online accounts pages completed
<andyrock>   3.2 Some experiments to check if snapd can be run inside the /target chroot
<andyrock>   3.3 Proposed a possible solution to the snap team (seeding the credentials)
<andyrock>   3.4 Introduced a way to let ubiquity (that runs as root) to talk with
<andyrock>       gnome-online-accounts (that runs as user)
<willcooke> thanks andyrock
<willcooke> andyrock, I assume thats EOF?
<andyrock> yep sorry
<willcooke> :) nw
<willcooke> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-02-20 | Current topic: dgadomski
<dgadomski> hey
<dgadomski> * verified fixes for bug #1644662 and bug #1748122
<dgadomski> * looking into bug #1749289
<dgadomski> * checked bug #1100670, seems to be working as designed
<dgadomski> * back to working on bug #1743422
<ubot5> bug 1644662 in gnome-themes-standard (Ubuntu Artful) "Icons missing when appearance setting is "high contrast"" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1644662
<ubot5> bug 1748122 in open-vm-tools (Ubuntu Trusty) "incorrect tools.conf template is shipped with Ubuntu" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1748122
<ubot5> bug 1749289 in oem-config (Ubuntu) "Installer stops after pressing Cancel on Select a language screen during OEM install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1749289
<ubot5> bug 1100670 in unity-control-center (Ubuntu) "Cannot use third-party theme packages" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1100670
<ubot5> bug 1743422 in unity (Ubuntu) "The launcher reveal doesn't always work when moving the pointer to the defined hot spot" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1743422
<dgadomski> eof
<willcooke> thanks dgadomski, nice fixes
<willcooke> #topic duflu
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-02-20 | Current topic: duflu
<willcooke> * Gnome Shell performance work (https://trello.com/c/Q6JYXPPs)
<willcooke>   - Multi-monitor frame scheduling: Getting closer to ready-for-review (https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/issues/3).
<willcooke>     . Only delayed this week by all of the distractions mentioned below.
<willcooke>   - Clutter master clock smoothness (https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/issues/25)
<willcooke>     . Second attempt at a fix, which now seems to perform optimally (https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/26)
<willcooke>   - Completed a third little performance optimization (https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/25)
<willcooke> * Dull colours and heavy banding on screen (https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1749420)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1749420 in linux (Ubuntu) "[regression] Colour banding and artefacts appear system-wide on an Asus Zenbook UX303LA with Intel HD 4400 graphics" [Medium,Confirmed]
<willcooke>   - This started as part of the accelerated video playback testing topic, but has now moved into a kernel bug.
<willcooke> * GTK animations smoothness fix (https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=787665)
<ubot5> Gnome bug 787665 in .General "gdk_frame_clock_get_frame_time is irregular and causing stuttering" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<willcooke>   - The good news: Fix backported to gtk-3, released upstream and in bionic! (gtk 3.22.28)
<willcooke>   - The bad news: While working on the equivalent fix in mutter/clutter this week, I realised it's possible to do better still. So maybe GTK will be revisited, although the GTK logic and Clutter are quite different so I'm not sure if that will be necessary yet.
<willcooke>   - Cautious news: This was the last remaining line item for "Totem smoothness" till recently, but now I'm not sure. I think totem-on-Xorg might need more fixes. Will need to retest after the Mesa regression fix is released.
<willcooke> * BlueZ 5.48 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1747354)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1747354 in bluez (Ubuntu) "Update bluez to version 5.48 in bionic" [Wishlist,Fix committed]
<willcooke>   - Reached bionic-proposed this week
<willcooke>   - Got blocked on: https://launchpad.net/bugs/1750308
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1750308 in python-dbusmock (Ubuntu) "FAIL: test_one_adapter (__main__.TestBlueZ5)" [Medium,In progress]
<willcooke>     . Bisected, fixed, awaiting upstream review.
<willcooke> * Fun with charts: Good news for pulseaudio and bluez this week:
<willcooke>   - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/e/2PACX-1vRDHPxGBHqM6XkT_S8ggtYfD0xchKSUD_z9PopNVE3G1rU05fVSnxDGcDsEstl7gu7N-tzCU6mLUp2V/pubchart?oid=254968654&format=interactive
<willcooke> * Daily bug management across gnome-shell, mutter, gdm3, ubuntu-themes, bluez, pulseaudio, dkms, mir, wayland, totem, mpv, libinput.
<willcooke> #topic jbicha
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-02-20 | Current topic: jbicha
<jbicha> • Lots of GNOME 3.27.90 updates. See https://community.ubuntu.com/t/gnome-3-28-status/4141 for what's not done
<jbicha> • completed vala 0.40, jsonrpc-glib, libgnome-games-suport, and libgweather transitions
<jbicha> • gnome-desktop3 transition half done :(
<jbicha> • Did a gnome-settings-daemon 3.27.91 release for GNOME to make things easier for distros
<jbicha> • Sponsored Egmont's patch updates for vte and Terminal 3.27 LP: #1744711 Egmont also officially became a vte co-maintainer last week.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1744711 in vte2.91 (Ubuntu) "Update gnome-terminal to 3.28 (vte 0.52)" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1744711
<jbicha> • Sponsored several GNOME 3.27.90 updates for darkxst to Debian
<jbicha> • Packaged the new GNOME Usage app
<jbicha> • GNOME Tweaks has good review numbers from ODRS (the GNOME Software review service used by everyone but Ubuntu) https://fishsoup.net/misc/flatpak-runtime-reports/applications.html
<jbicha> 🐋
<willcooke> thanks jbicha, busy week
<willcooke> #topic jamesh
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-02-20 | Current topic: jamesh
<willcooke> xdg-desktop-portal:
<willcooke>  - reviewed and tested Alex's snap support PR:
<willcooke> https://github.com/flatpak/xdg-desktop-portal/pull/155 (mostly good
<willcooke> except for an error in the local copy of aa_is_enabled)
<willcooke>  - updated xdg-desktop-portal snapd support branch to work as part of
<willcooke> desktop interface:
<willcooke> https://github.com/snapcore/snapd/compare/master...jhenstridge:xdg-desktop-portal-support
<willcooke> -- at present this is without the document portal work, so it might
<willcooke> make sense to try and get it merged independently.
<willcooke> themes for snaps:
<willcooke>  - put together a prototype for sharing GTK and icon themes via the
<willcooke> extended content interface.  I've still got a bit to finish off, but I
<willcooke> can install multiple snaps each containing one or more themes and have
<willcooke> them all connect to the same plug on an application snap and have the
<willcooke> data exposed in the layout expected by GTK.  I'll be writing this up
<willcooke> on the snapcraft forum once I've got it tidied up.
<willcooke> #topic jibel / heber
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-02-20 | Current topic: jibel / heber
<jibel> * Continued with upgrade tests and triaging of incoming reports. One major blocker are bug 1749688 and bug 1749199
<ubot5> bug 1749688 in xorg-lts-transitional (Ubuntu) "16.04 HWE -> 18.04 = xorg held back (+ partial breakage because of it)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1749688
<jibel> * Spent a fair amount of time on debugging failing tests in the lab which started with pre-installed snaps on the image and reported bug 1750403
<ubot5> bug 1749199 in upstart (Ubuntu) "purge conf files on removal of upstart (was session fails to start after an upgrade from xenial to bionic)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1749199
<ubot5> bug 1750403 in casper (Ubuntu) "Live Session - Increased memory usage with preinstalled snap (fails to start with - gnome-session timeout)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1750403
<jibel> * Tested latest version of firefox snap
<jibel> * Preparation of 16.04.4 due next week (March 1st)
<jibel> * MPs for running system tests for gnome-software when a new version is available on proposed:
<jibel>   - qakit:
<jibel>     - https://code.launchpad.net/~heber013/qakit/launch-job-package/+merge/337438
<jibel>   - ubuntu-system-tests:
<jibel>     - https://code.launchpad.net/~heber013/ubuntu-system-tests/add-install-package-option/+merge/337886
<jibel>   - qa-jenkins-jobs
<jibel>     - https://code.launchpad.net/~heber013/qa-jenkins-jobs/adding-job-test-proposed-package/+merge/337887
<jibel> * In progress: run current autopilot tests against ubiquity minimal installation branch and fix them if needed.
<jibel> * In progress: Add autopilot tests in ubiquity for minimal installation branch.
<jibel> ..
<ackk> hi, I updated to the latest bionic packages, now it seems settings for my GNOME session are gone, I can't change back the theme to the dark one, and the doc shows even if the plugin is disabled
<willcooke> ackk, bear with us a few mins please, just in the middle of a meeting
<willcooke> thanks jibel
<willcooke> #topic kenvandine
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-02-20 | Current topic: kenvandine
<ackk> sorry
<kenvandine> yo
<kenvandine> * Built gnome-software classic snap based on core 16, currently in the edge channel.
<kenvandine> * snapcraft-desktop-helpers: worked on symlinking the xdg user-dirs, I think it's working but could use more testing.
<kenvandine> * Filed MIR for xdg-desktop-portal-gtk, LP: #1750069 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xdg-desktop-portal-gtk/+bug/1750069
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1750069 in xdg-desktop-portal-gtk (Ubuntu) "[MIR] xdg-desktop-portal-gtk" [Undecided,New]
<kenvandine> EOF
<willcooke> thanks kenvandine
<willcooke> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-02-20 | Current topic: Laney
<Laney> nod
<Laney> o Have been getting & ignoring automated mail from IS every few days for several weeks now about various problems with all the cloud instances that I'm supposed to be maintaining. juju being broken, updates needing applying, Landscape problems, ... - took some time to clean everything up there. Lots of the infrastructure nodes had ran out of disk space due to tens of kernels not being autoremoved :-/
<Laney> o Some smaller updates - glib2.0 glib-networking
<Laney> o Helped to debug / fix a test regression caused by the new glib2.0 which got merged into Ubuntu, waiting for review upstream now
<Laney> o Tried to start some discussions with people:
<Laney> ? Debian peeps about making the systemd packaging stuff understand systemd user units
<Laney> ? systemd peeps about enhancing timer units to support timezones - Clocks would use this to have sane alarm behaviour
<Laney> o Wrote some patches for autopkgtest-{virt,build}-lxd to be less racy with respect to network bringup, some argument about which of the two suggest ways I tried is best to go, so I've left both patches in the hands of upstream
<Laney> o snap seeding:
<Laney> ? Seb seeded a snap, made sure that it worked. Doesn't on the live session, known problem which is being worked but otherwise seems good
<Laney> ? Reviewed a branch from Steve to use a special channel for seeded snaps, which is required as per the "snaps in main" specification
<Laney> ?
<willcooke> thanks Laney
<willcooke> Laney, new IRC client?
<willcooke> Not seeing the usual icons but perhaps its me?
<kenvandine> i see ?
<jibel> I see question marks
<seb128> same here
<oSoMoN> same here
<willcooke> #topic oSoMoN
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-02-20 | Current topic: oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey
<oSoMoN> • chromium
<oSoMoN>   ∘ requested camera plug to be auto-connected for the snap (https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/auto-connecting-the-camera-interface-for-the-chromium-snap/4014), granted
<oSoMoN>   ∘ fixed i386 build in HW-accelerated video decoding test PPA (https://launchpad.net/~osomon/+archive/ubuntu/cr-vaapi-test/+packages)
<oSoMoN>   ∘ removed useless patch (use-clang-versioned.patch) in all bionic branches
<oSoMoN>   ∘ updated stable to 64.0.3282.167
<oSoMoN>   ∘ updated beta to 65.0.3325.73
<oSoMoN> • libreoffice
<oSoMoN>   ∘ updated apparmor profile fixes for senddoc (https://gerrit.libreoffice.org/#/c/49614/), merged upstream and backported patch to ubuntu packaging
<oSoMoN>   ∘ filed bug #1749484, Ken found that the wayland socket is lingering after logging out
<ubot5> bug 1749484 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "[snap] fail to launch after logging in to a wayland session then back into an X11 session" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1749484
<oSoMoN>   ∘ filed a MIR for libepubgen (dependency of libreoffice 6.0), bug #1749920, and addressing doko's requirements (add a symbols file, make the packages multi-arch compliant)
<ubot5> bug 1749920 in libepubgen (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libepubgen" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1749920
<oSoMoN>   ∘ fixed bug #1748151
<ubot5> bug 1748151 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "[snap] cannot load hsqldb driver" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1748151
<oSoMoN>   ∘ filed and fixed bug #1750111
<ubot5> bug 1750111 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "[snap] No JRE selected by default" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1750111
<oSoMoN>   ∘ filed and fixed bug #1750497
<ubot5> bug 1750497 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "[snap] Could not load the attachment when sending current document by e-mail" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1750497
<oSoMoN>   ∘ snap for 6.0.1 in candidate channel has been through a number of iterations and has received useful feedback, I'm planning on promoting it to the stable channel later today if no major issue comes up in the meantime
<oSoMoN>   ∘ filed bug #1750335 and investigating
<ubot5> bug 1750335 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "LO 6.0 autopkgtest failures (uicheck: test_text_direction)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1750335
<oSoMoN>   ∘ backported the fix for CVE-2018-6871 to trusty and xenial, handed over to security team for publication
<oSoMoN> • other
<oSoMoN>   ∘ filed bug #1749481 (and upstream https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=793456)
<ubot5> Gnome bug 793456 in general "Wrong session marked as selected in session dropdown on login screen" [Normal,New]
<oSoMoN> 🐟
<ubot5> bug 1749481 in gdm "Wrong session marked as selected in session dropdown on login screen" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1749481
<Laney> https://imgur.com/a/BXWBU
<willcooke> thanks oSoMoN, and thanks for all the links too
<willcooke> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-02-20 | Current topic: seb128
<seb128> • had friday off
<seb128> • spent half a day looking to the notify-osd/dconf autopkg issue on armhf without success :/
<seb128> • submitted the ubiquity change to download updates during installation by default
<seb128> • trello board reviews/updates
<seb128> • packaged bolt (the system service for thunderbolt 3 devices), waiting for NEW review
<seb128> • looked a bit at the things blocked in proposed and the gnome-desktop transition
<seb128> • usual rounds of discussions, meeting, bugs triaging
<seb128> </week>
<willcooke> thanks seb128
<willcooke> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-02-20 | Current topic: tkamppeter
<willcooke> - ippsample: Packaged and uploaded it. It is waiting in NEW now.
<willcooke> - cups-filters: Investigateduser bug report discovering that printer does not complete IPP capabilites list when querying media-col-database (full list of all valid paper size/type/borderless combinations). Probably we need to add fallback here.
<willcooke> - Google Summer of Code 2018: Mentoring Sahil Arora. Rithvik Patibandla from GSoC 2017 wants to participate 2018 again, this time either with IPP scanning or secure IPP-over-USB connection. SANE developer Olaf Meeuwissen is willing to help on mentoring IPP Scanning.
<willcooke> - Bugs.
<willcooke> #topic Trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-02-20 | Current topic: Trevinho
<Trevinho> ouch
<Trevinho> · SRU verifications and some errors triaging
<Trevinho> · Fixed a long-time crash in unity and a new one
<Trevinho>   - https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity/blurring-crash-fix
<Trevinho>   - https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity/track-more-objects
<Trevinho> · Prepared bionic and SRU branches
<Trevinho> · Spent some hours trying to understand the unity FTTB in bionic,
<Trevinho>   it's due to a crash in tests, spent some time in debugging
<Trevinho> · Fingerprint tests
<Trevinho> · Search provider for nautilus
<Trevinho> ···
<willcooke> thanks Trevinho
<willcooke> #topic robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-02-20 | Current topic: robert_ancell
<willcooke> - Update GNOME Software in Bionic to 3.27 with category support  - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/3.27.90-1ubuntu1
<willcooke> - GNOME Software Xenial SRU (rejected on upload, needs artful SRUs to complete).
<willcooke> - Attended GNOME Software stakeholders meeting.
<willcooke> - Released simple-scan 3.27.91 - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/simple-scan/3.27.91-0ubuntu1
<willcooke> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-02-20 | Current topic: AOB
<willcooke> Thanks for including lots of links all, that will make newsletter writing a lot quicker
<willcooke> Did we need to continue the discussion about 3.28 this week?
<seb128> (doh, forgot that part ;)
<jbicha> anything to discuss from https://community.ubuntu.com/t/gnome-3-28-status/4141 ?
<willcooke> *all except seb128
<seb128> :p
<seb128> thanks jbicha for that post, useful and well detailled
<seb128> it doesn't seem like we have anything that needs decision at this point?
<Trevinho> For that unity FTBFS I would need some help I think... See https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libglvnd/+bug/1749957/comments/6
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1749957 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity FTBFS in Bionic" [High,Confirmed]
<seb128> we just need to clear off what is started and maybe we have something to discuss next week
<jbicha> maybe think about LP: #1750174 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1750174 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Update gnome-control-center to 3.27.90" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1750174
<Trevinho> I already got mad enough to track it down to the lowest levels, but I didn't recompile mesa (yet?).
<seb128> Trevinho, hum
<seb128> does anyone feels like helping Trevinho there?
<seb128> Trevinho, I think duflu might be a good person to help you having a look, I'm going to drop him an email if that works for you
<Trevinho> It should be something at driver level
<seb128> tjaalton would be the right person
<seb128> but he's off this week
<Trevinho> yeah, ok.. let's see
<Trevinho> there's not much rush
<seb128> that's in the way for the gnome-desktop transition :/
<Trevinho> but still...
<seb128> well, except ^
<seb128> if we don't clear that off we can't push forward on GNOME 3.28 remaining components
<seb128> we need that resolved
<seb128> the libreoffice issue oSoMoN is looking at
<Trevinho> Otherwise A way is add a "small" memory leak to nux, but I'd love to avid that :D
<seb128> oSoMoN, what's the status btw?
<seb128> Trevinho, yeah, would be better to avoid
<seb128> then to land the patch from Laney on glib
<Trevinho> indeed
<seb128> anyway, let's see how we move forward on that transition this week
<willcooke> kk, let's wrap here then
<oSoMoN> seb128, I just finished addressing comments on the libepubgen MIR, so I'm now focusing on the autopkgtest failures, will hopefully have something by EOD
<seb128> willcooke, wait
<seb128> I've other AOB :p
<seb128> oSoMoN, k, thanks
<seb128> @tracker, I suggested on the hub that LTS cycle was always a risky cycle and it's getting late so I suggest we do without it this cycle and give it a try next cycle
<seb128> how does that sound to others?
<seb128> +1/0/-1?
<willcooke> +1
<oSoMoN> that sounds reasonable
<kenvandine> +1
<jibel> +0
<kenvandine> tracker always scares me
<Laney> so do it then and not discuss it more?
<seb128> right
<jbicha> -1 I mean y'all know my position, but I understand this is a big LTS
<seb128> I think we went round on the discussions and GNOME wants it
<seb128> jbicha, so you don't want it next cycle either? ;)
<jibel> i've it installed since the beginning of the cycle and i didn't notice any negative impact on the system
<jbicha> no I mean I'm obviously going to vote for including tracker now because the concerns feel overblown to me and it causes issues when it's *not* installed
<seb128> Laney, we can do it and see what's the feedback on a non LTS version then decide if we need any adjustement
<Nafallo> on the other hand it might be good to get all the bigger changes in and get back to not changing stuff as much? I suppose it depends on time constraints as well.
<seb128> jbicha, well the concern is "we never included it in a stable version so we don't have strong feedback, we usually avoid including new tech in the LTS cycle itself"
<seb128> my other concern is that we have a stack of others features that didn't land yet
<seb128> and of MIRs not reviewed
<seb128> and feature freeze is getting close
<seb128> I doubt we even get to clean the current backlog
<seb128> so it's not likely tracker gets reviewed/etc before ff
<jbicha> (right, I said I understand but if you ask me for my opinion/vote… )
<seb128> which makes it really late to land it for a first time
<seb128> jbicha, right, noted
<jibel> (for reference feature freeze is march 1st)
<seb128> so seems we have a weak consensus?
<seb128> willcooke, ^ wdyt?
<Nafallo> +1 with the understanding that there is a PPA or such for people that want to try it out and help test it.
<seb128> it's in universe, easy to install
<Laney> just install it
<jbicha> src:tracker is already in main (and arguably since tracker-miners was only split off from tracker recently, I'd hope the main promotion would be easy there)
<Laney> it's ok-ish with me, I'm same as jibel really
<willcooke> seb128, yeah +1.  I'd prefer not to change that this cycle
<Laney> as long as we don't have to have rounds of discussions about it next cycle too
<seb128> k, good
<seb128> jbicha, we can try to MIR and see how it goes
<kenvandine> i think we need to just commit to it for 18.10
<kenvandine> bite the bullet and do it
<seb128> k, seems like we have a decision
<seb128> let's do that
<Nafallo> kenvandine: +1
<seb128> if everything else lands before ff and the MIR is reviewed we can rediscuss giving it a try
<seb128> but I doubt that happens :p
<Laney> that was probably the default position anyway if the work hadn't been done
<seb128> right
<willcooke> Anyone got any other topics?
<jbicha> seb128: so you're saying all I have to do is bribe a MIR Team member?
<seb128> and nobody really stepped up anyway to do real measurements on the battery, io, etc impact
<seb128> jbicha, and land all the features that are more important :)
<seb128> including clearing off the current transition and other 3.28 updates
<jbicha> oh, mmm
<willcooke> :)
<jbicha> sneaky
<seb128> willcooke, I think we are good, I want to discuss g-c-c 3.28 but can do after the meeting
<tjaalton> Trevinho: file the issue on github (nvidia/libglvnd), kyle should reply pretty quickly
<seb128> tjaalton, thx
<Trevinho> tjaalton: ok thanks... however I guess it's somehing lower level
<Trevinho> tjaalton: I mean, is that calling the driver or what?
<willcooke> k, ending the meeting - please carry on
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Feb 20 15:02:34 2018 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2018/ubuntu-desktop.2018-02-20-14.31.moin.txt
<willcooke> thanks all
<Trevinho> tjaalton: as I'm pretty sure the problem isn't there....
<oSoMoN> thanks
<willcooke> ackk, k, we're done
<seb128> ah, just saw that Laney raised concerns about the gstreamer update since it's getting late
<seb128> Laney, I wonder if that's something we should discuss with slomo/upstream
<tjaalton> Trevinho: in that case file it on mesa upstream
<oSoMoN> doko, I've addressed your requirements for libepubgen, packages in https://launchpad.net/~osomon/+archive/ubuntu/libepubgen-test/+packages (debdiff here: https://launchpad.net/~osomon/+archive/ubuntu/libepubgen-test/+files/libepubgen_0.1.0-2_0.1.0-2ubuntu1~ppa1.diff.gz)
<seb128> I asked on their channel recently and they were under the impression they are aligned fine with our cycle and would get the new version out in time
<Trevinho> tjaalton: ack
<jbicha> seb128: could they be more specific about what they think our schedule is ;)
<Laney> I'd probably have been happier if the first releases happened a while ago
<Laney> but if you want to be not conservative on this one ...
<Laney> ... go ahead ...
<seb128> it's always tricky with gstreamer
<ackk> willcooke, thanks. so it seems my gnome session got mixed up after the latest bionic updates
<seb128> I didn't follow enough to know the pro/con and how much it got tested
<seb128> but I know they moved some plugins around which is something we need for webkitgtk
<seb128> so we need to distro patch that move in our version probably if we don't update
<willcooke> ackk, sorry, I think your question got lost in the meeting, can you restate it?
<ackk> willcooke, I'm using GNOME session (not Ubuntu), I used to have the default gnome (dark) theme, no dock etc. after latest bionic updates, I now get the dock and a parte of the UI is ubuntu-themed
<seb128> jbicha, g-c-c sounds like it needs work + to decide on the background design changes +  I don't understand the avatar and icon issue ... that's just a matter of renaming files?
<seb128> ackk, make sure to select GNOME in the login screen list, even if it shows as selected you might have to pick something else and back to it
<willcooke> ackk, oki, so that sounds like a migration issue, and I /think/ we know about it.  I think didrocks mentioned that last week?  jbicha are you aware of that?  (see question from ackk above)
<jbicha> seb128: I really hope the Backgrounds panel doesn't land for 3.28. It's awkward and too late in the cycle for something that's a bit controversial still
<Trevinho> tjaalton: is kyle reachable also on IRC or somwhere else?
<jbicha> willcooke: I think the "switch back to X by default" work is a bit broken
<ackk> seb128, ah, that did it! I selected GNOME on X and then switched back to wayland and it worked
<seb128> jbicha, you mean bug #1749481 ?
<ubot5> bug 1749481 in gdm "Wrong session marked as selected in session dropdown on login screen" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1749481
<seb128> ackk, ^ that's probably it
<jbicha> seb128: it's got multiple problems, there's no "Ubuntu on Wayland" option here for instance and that shouldn't be intentional
<seb128> jbicha, I think it's a bit buggy yes but didrocks considered it acceptable since it makes use default to Ubuntu on xorg
<seb128> jbicha, hum, are you sure wayland works on your machine? if so that seems worth reporting because that's not the intend and I don't think it's a known issue
<jbicha> wayland worked a week ago or so… (just Intel graphics here) :)
<ackk> seb128, willcooke thanks
<seb128> jbicha, is that a 3.27 update that made it stop working? ;)
<jbicha> no, I'm pretty certain that it was broken just by the gnome-session changes
<ackk> seb128, is the gdm3.css divert gone now?
<seb128> ackk, I don't think so
<jbicha> the avatar issue is that after upgrading to g-c-c 3.27.90, users will lose their little profile picture if they use one of the default choices
<seb128> hum
<jbicha> I'll report a GNOME bug about it today, but my guess is they won't consider that an important issue
<seb128> but the selected profile is a file in the userdir
<seb128> it shouldn't change because g-c-c is updated?
<seb128> like ~/.face ?
<willcooke> (oh, sorry seb128 I missed that you'd replied to a_ckk)
<seb128> willcooke, no worry
<jbicha> seb128: I don't have a ~/.face here (😕 ?)
<seb128> jbicha, maybe I remember the path wrongly, but I though the user profile was selected by writting the image in a known location
<seb128> jbicha, https://help.gnome.org/admin/gdm/stable/overview.html.en#facebrowser might be outdated
<jbicha> let me do more testing. I didn't file the bug yet because I needed to make sure that what I saw happened really happened
<seb128> k
<jbicha> yeah, it's pretty easy to reproduce, gnome-control-center is in the GNOME3 Staging PPA
<jbicha> you only need to install gnome-control-center-faces from there
<jbicha> so one workaround would be to introduce a new binary package with the old faces
<oSoMoN> chrisccoulson, please don't forget about the chromium-browser 64.0.3282.167 update that's ready in the stage PPA
<seb128> jbicha, right, the config probably points to a name which stops being available
<seb128> do they have new icons or just renamed the existing ones?
<jbicha> https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-control-center/commit/ffe5aac83
<seb128> jbicha, we should probably make a new binary and make the dist-upgrader install it so people with an existing config still have the icons where new install would be "clean"
<jbicha> yes, like we do with wallpapers
<jbicha> seb128: spice-vdagent is now in component-mismatches if you want to promote it?
<seb128> jbicha, thanks
<seb128> can do
<seb128> jbicha, is ODRS having a web view?
<seb128> jbicha, also do they make difference between app/rpm /deb /flatpak ...?
<jbicha> seb128: ask hughsie, I was sent a link congratulating me (lol) so I shared it
<seb128> :)
<seb128> https://fishsoup.net/misc/flatpak-runtime-reports/applications.html is a bit of a weird list, I don't really know how to read it in an useful way
<jbicha> yes it's very weird because Tweaks is not available as a Flatpak so it doesn't show on most of the reports on that page
<Laney> I think it submits by appstream ID, so it doesn't matter how you got the application
<Laney> seems to make sense
<seb128> until you get issues that are specific to some format
<seb128> like snaps not having themes atm
<Laney> that's better than not getting reviews from snap users at all
<seb128> right
<seb128> would that be an easy change to use ODRS? do you know if it was discussed at all?
<seb128> also if we were to use it, would it work automatically for snaps or is there integration code in the plugin to do?
<Laney> snaps don't use appstream so I'm not sure they would actually be coalesced
<Laney> otherwise I think so, it just uses the ID
<Laney> but haven't tried it, just going from my memory
<seb128> k, thanks
<Laney> I mean - as far as I understand, you can submit and retrieve reviews for any ID, that's just a string
<seb128> k
<Laney> you could probably try with GNOME_SOFTWARE_PLUGINS_BLACKLIST=ubuntu-reviews if you wanted btw
<Laney> guess maybe ask hughsie if he minds first
<seb128> Laney, I guess they would probably be happy for us to use the upstream solution? outside of server load potential issues
<seb128> but yeah doesn't hurt
<seb128> to ask
<Laney> oh I'm sure it'd be fine
<jbicha> hughsie wishes Ubuntu would switch, from my reading of his blog posts like https://blogs.gnome.org/hughsie/2017/05/08/3000-reviews-on-the-odrs/
<Laney> I was more referring to the snaps in a different namespace bit and testing/asking about that, although if we were to use it then we should at least tell him that this is going to happen as well.
<jbicha> seb128: btw, there's an #gnome-software channel on GNOME IRC
<kenvandine> jbicha, oh there is?
 * kenvandine adds :)
<jbicha> it's a pretty active channel too
<GunnarHj> jbicha: I can understand that you find that gnome-sudoku patch a bit big. OTOH it's just the result of:
<GunnarHj> for f in *.po, do msgmerge $f gnome-sudoku.pot -o $f; done
<GunnarHj> Upstream should indeed wake up wrt this. OTOH, the problem we are experiencing may not be a good reason to ask them, since we don't know if it's related. So my proposed patch is intended as yet another measure for now to understand where the problem lies. I don't think we should keep it there permanently, of course.
<jbicha> GunnarHj: even if it doesn't fix the problem, upstream may take it and do a 3.27.91 release if you ask
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Sure, I can ask without referring to our LP issue.
<tjaalton> Trevinho: not that i know of
<Trevinho> tjaalton: ok np... I think the problem is in compiz anyway...
<Trevinho> but looks like a memory corruption
<Trevinho> so valgrind is my friend
<tjaalton> ah
<Laney> 🚮
<Laney> fixed?
<kenvandine> yes
<Laney> :DDDDDDDDDDDD
<kenvandine> what was it?
<Laney> or should I say
<Laney> 😄
<Laney> I had recode_out_default_charset set to iso-8859-1 and apparently that's what gets used
<tseliot> xnox: hi, the new systemd should have support for FDSTOREREMOVE, which I need for nvidia (so that I can unload the module to switch off the GPU). I suspect the flag won't be used by default (?) https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/6908
<xnox> tseliot, not sure what you mean; but the systemd that has referenced commits is still in bionic-proposed, and i'm trying to get it to migrate soon....
<xnox> tseliot, what do you mean by "won't be used by default (?)"?
<tseliot> xnox: the problem is that, right now, I can't unload the kernel modules unless I stop systemd-logind first
<xnox> tseliot, sure, and I'm confused how the linked PR should help, given that people report that with systemd 237 they are still broken.
<tseliot> xnox: that's exactly why I was asking if there was something else to do to get systemd to do the right thing
<tseliot> I'm not sure why this doesn't work https://github.com/poettering/systemd/commit/fca92bd24d59a1ad7584cdd84dfd019b50f4ca01
<tseliot> I'm going to test that here anyway
<xnox> tseliot, make sure you upgrade systemd, udev, to latest from bionic-proposed, reboot, then test.
<tseliot> xnox: ok, I'll give it a try tomorrow. Thanks
<Laney> byeeee
<kenvandine> hey robert_ancell
<kenvandine> robert_ancell, i merged the gnome-software snap packaging into the ubuntu-master
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, hi!
<kenvandine> going to get this building automatically
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, awesome
<kenvandine> so whenever we push to ubuntu-master we'll get a snap
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, did you read the gnome-hackers channel about the ubuntu group on gitlab?
<seb128> hey robert_ancell, how are you?
<robert_ancell> seb128, good
<kenvandine> robert_ancell, no...
<robert_ancell> seb128, I'm just writing you an email about ODRS. TL;DR; I think we need to shift to that soon too.
 * robert_ancell piles another feature on the list...
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, I'll copy/paste it for you
<kenvandine> robert_ancell, thx
<seb128> robert_ancell, did you see my email? or just same idea at the same time?
<robert_ancell> seb128, on g-s master (the version in bionic now) the categories are sorted by rating, and since we have no ratings the snaps don't show.
<jbicha> do you want to ask hughsie if there's some way to import the Ubuntu reviews into ODRS and if he'd be interested in them?
<kenvandine> robert_ancell, also, that test failing on the ubuntu-master branch.  Is that unique to our branch or is that an upstream failure?
<robert_ancell> If we add ratings it should all work nicely
<robert_ancell> jbicha, he is keen, so I'll try and work with him to do a migration
<jbicha> neat
<kenvandine> that would be great!
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, I'm not sure about the tests - I need to look at that
<seb128> robert_ancell, ok, interesting, and good timing
<kenvandine> it's one test failure
<kenvandine> fails consistently
<kenvandine> but haven't looked
 * kenvandine loves having the automated tests :)
<seb128> robert_ancell, using the upstream server should basically be dropping our custom one right? so almost no work
<seb128> robert_ancell, or do we need work to make it work for snaps?
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TX7znkcSmV/
<robert_ancell> sorry for the copy-paste failure. Couldn't get it to work properly.
<robert_ancell> seb128, yes, if it all works then should be fairly transparent to users
<robert_ancell> seb128, we need to finalize how we ID snaps in the ODRS. It really wants AppStream IDs but it really works on any key Richard said so we can probably do something with the snap ID (i.e. the big hash) as that wont collide
<seb128> k
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, ok, double copy-paste failure. Skip to the "robert_ancell: hey, finally I catch you up :)"  bit
<kenvandine> robert_ancell, found it
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> so he's going to setup a meeting?
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KNJ5qbqfGC/ if you wanted it more readable
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, yes
<kenvandine> gitlab is just such an awesome tool :)
<willcooke> hey robert_ancell!
<robert_ancell> willcooke, hiya
<kenvandine> robert_ancell, i was actually thinking we could get crazy and add snap building as part of CI in gitlab
<kenvandine> but held off on that urge for now
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, yeah, that definitely needs discussion with the maintainers. I wonder how hard it is to add builders to the CI, i.e. can we use servers in our system as GNOME gitlab builders?
<willcooke> just read scroll back - re: ODRS - that would need snaps to contain appstream Ids in order to appear in the list?
<kenvandine> robert_ancell, probably not
<robert_ancell> willcooke, not definitely, but that is the way it was designed.
<kenvandine> we have common-id in the store now right?
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, I haven't checked but I believe it's there now
<willcooke> but not for every snap
<robert_ancell> no
<willcooke> so then only those with the ID would appear in the list, and that wouldn't be right
<kenvandine> we'd need a way to populate that
<kenvandine> or a fallback of some sort
<willcooke> I just think that we need to "fix" it so that our snaps appear at the top regardless of reviews
<robert_ancell> willcooke, that's the short term Ubuntu fix but it means on other distros the snaps are always at the bottom
<willcooke> ah right, of course
<willcooke> that old chestnut
<robert_ancell> :)
<willcooke> I keep forgetting that
<robert_ancell> It's never just simple
<willcooke> even though you remind me of it every time we talk :D
<jbicha> robert_ancell: I believe GNOME would love if Canonical offered CI servers for gitlab, if that's what you were asking
<robert_ancell> jbicha, I'm just wondering how easy it is to connect servers nowadays. If we were using a lot of capacity, I'd hope we could offer some
<jbicha> I'm told it's pretty easy but I haven't done it myself
<jbicha> it would need to have https://docs.gitlab.com/runner/ installed
<willcooke> night all
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-02-21
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<Nafallo> morn' o/
<Nafallo> I need coffee
<oSoMoN> hey Nafallo
<oSoMoN> tough morning?
<Nafallo> every morning is ;-)
<Nafallo> at least before the first four or five espressos :-P
<oSoMoN> :)
<Nafallo> meh. "hey google, what week is it" "according to wikipedia, a week is a time unit equal to seven days"
<Nafallo> bah
<Nafallo> hmm. can I get week numbers on the desktop? :-)
<duflu> Nafallo, gnome-tweak-tool > Top Bar
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN, Nafallo
<oSoMoN> good afternoon duflu
 * oSoMoN → school
<duflu> As it happens, it is also end-of-school time right now
<duflu> :)
<Nafallo> duflu: cheers, or in ansible: dconf: key="/org/gnome/desktop/calendar/show-weekdate" value=true state=present
<Nafallo> ;-)
<duflu> Nafallo, Yes, just not in "Linux for human beings" :)
<Nafallo> except it didn't work :-P
<Nafallo> haha
<duflu> Well, the GUI works
<Nafallo> hmm, it was "['true']" as well ;-)
<Nafallo> this early in the morning, and Australians call me non-human ;-)
<duflu> To be fair, you might be a bot
<duflu> And so might I
<Nafallo> hmm, true. you started after I left :-P
<duflu> Nafallo, 2011/2012?
<Nafallo> I think I left 2012...
<duflu> Well then, let us marvel at our collective bot AI
<Nafallo> oh, hi google ;-)
<Nafallo> hmm. logout/login needed it seems.
<Laney> ahoy
<duflu> Ahoy Laney
<duflu> And hello seb128
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey duflu
<seb128> how is everyone today?
<duflu> Hi seb128, good. Hangout?
<seb128> yeah, on my way
<oSoMoN> good morning Laney, seb128
<seb128> lut oSoMoN
<Laney> hey seb128 duflu oSoMoN
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you?
<Laney> seb128: good!
<Laney> my shoulder aches, just tried to do the maximum number of reps on my physio stuff
<Laney> feels goooooooooooooooooooood
<Laney> you?
<seb128> I'm good, could have slept a bit longer though :)
<Laney> watching the olympics right?
<Laney> ;-)
 * Laney has been following the curling
<seb128> I didn't watch much, I should
<seb128> at least hockey and curling
<seb128> looking at the sponsoring queue, Laney could you have a look to bug #1744941 / help Trevinho to land that fix?
<ubot5`> bug 1744941 in appstream-glib (Ubuntu) "gnome-software crashes in as_app_parse_desktop_file" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1744941
<willcooke> morning all
<duflu> Morning willcooke
<willcooke> Good show with Linux Unplugged last night, hopefully that will help dispel some of the FUD and BS
<duflu> Oh Will is famous. Again
<seb128> hey willcooke
<seb128> nice
<jibel> willcooke, re your question about images not being promoted, this is caused by bug 1750403
<ubot5`> bug 1750403 in casper (Ubuntu) "Live Session - Increased memory usage with preinstalled snap (fails to start with - gnome-session timeout)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1750403
<willcooke> thanks jibel
<jibel> Laney, i've the timeout again in a VM with 2GB of RAM, so it must be something else
<jibel> the session fails to start, I'm dropped to the login screen, then I can login successfully
<Nafallo> morning Laney seb128 willcooke :-)
<Laney> jibel: interesting
<willcooke> morning Nafallo
<Laney> well maybe you can post the journal and systemd-analyze thing, might be something to spot in there
<Laney> maybe your IO from the ISO is slower than mine or something
<Laney> hey Nafallo
<Nafallo> right. I suppose I should leave here and get ready to go work at the bank...
 * Laney pictures Patrick Bateman
<Laney> seb128: I replied on there
<Laney> we should do patch piloting again
<seb128> Laney, thx
<seb128> hey Nafallo
<duflu> \o/ All upstream developers satisfied at 6pm
 * duflu goes to celebrate with dinner
<seb128> duflu, well done, enjoy your evening!
<willcooke> jamesh, hi!  Do you know what the current status of portals support in snapd is?  Is it imminent?
<willcooke> bah, probably too late for today
<willcooke> where it = will it get merged soon?
<jamesh> willcooke: still haven't gotten the user-mounts feature required for document portal support landed.  There was a request for some extra security checks from jdstrand that we couldn't get working reliably.  zyga was going to do a partial merge of the non-controversial parts first though.
<jamesh> willcooke: I've got a branch that adds everything but the document portal access to the desktop interface, but we can't easily turn on access to just some portals
<willcooke> jamesh, got it, thanks
<willcooke> jamesh, re: security checks - is that a blocker?
<jamesh> willcooke: yes.  I asked jdstrand that when I first ran into trouble
<willcooke> jamesh, oki, once kenvandine and jdstrand are online I'll chat with them (cc mvo)
<jamesh> willcooke: essentially he wanted us to parse /proc/self/mountinfo to ensure that the result of the mount matched what was expected.
<jamesh> willcooke: I could decode the data back to the original mount source in some cases, but in others I couldn't.
<jamesh> the main problem was that for the mounts we want to perform, both the source and destination are controlled by the user
<jamesh> so symlinks or race conditions could be used to redirect the mount elsewhere
<willcooke> jamesh, are we at an impasse then?
<jamesh> maybe.  Zygmunt was having another look at this, but I'm not sure if he got any further than I did.
<seb128> jamesh, that sounds like things are stucked until/unless zyga or you find a way to resolve that problem?
<jamesh> willcooke: thinking about it a bit more, I'll check with jdstrand to see whether verifying the mount point is enough.  It wouldn't protect against random other directories being mounted under $XDG_RUNTIME_DIR, but it would prevent replacing /etc, for instance
<willcooke> jamesh, oki, fingers cross, thanks
<jbicha> seb128: I'm dropping telepathy support from Ubuntu's GOA. Upstream disabled it by default in 3.26 but I overrode that, but it will be gone permanently in 3.30
<jbicha> https://mail.gnome.org/archives/desktop-devel-list/2017-October/msg00040.html
<seb128> jbicha, hey, fine, I don't think that stack still has many users
<seb128> jbicha, when you wrote " 3) Drop support for the WOFF2 format in webkit2gtk", do you know
<seb128> - if that's easy, like is that supported by the upstream build system?
<seb128> - how used is WOFF2/how much of an impact that would have?
<seb128> I guess that's only visible in webbrowser so wouldn't have much impact on the default installation?
<Laney> can't reply to the community hub by email?
<jbicha> Laney: no :(
<Laney> good job I looked up before pressing send :P
<seb128> willcooke, ^ known issue right?
<seb128> the snapcraft instance allows that :/
<willcooke> yeah, we've got an RT open
<willcooke> and have done for some time
<willcooke> grr
<seb128> :/
<Laney> moar score / discuss it in the IS liaison call
<Laney> #internalchats
<jbicha> seb128: it does look like there is a configure flag to disable woff2 in latest webkit2gtk
<seb128> I didn't even know we had a such call :)
<Laney> in #externalchats: inotify is a difficult API
<seb128> jbicha, ok, good, so in any case the review is not blocking us
<jbicha> websites need to offer a fallback to woff2 if they care about IE (but not Edge) https://caniuse.com/#feat=woff2
<jbicha> it would still be a regression though
<seb128> jbicha, but only impact "web" I guess?
<jbicha> yes
<seb128> k, doesn't sound like a blocker then
<seb128> if we had to go that road
<Laney> captive portal detector?
<seb128> at least not blocking the update, we can re-enable the feature later once the MIRs are approved
<jbicha> I pinged in #ubuntu-hardened yesterday and it turns out that the Canonical Security team was assigned to those 2 MIRS instead of Ubuntu Security so it wasn't on their list :(
<seb128> jbicha, right, and it came back to us asking what are our priorities because they have quite some items in their backlog
<jbicha> brotli and woff2 are technically already in main :|
<seb128> that's not how things work
<seb128> "they got in through a backdoor process" isn't a reason for not having them properly reviewed
<jbicha> *cough* they are still in Firefox now…
<seb128> what's your point?
<seb128> we should downgrade firefox? or let them in without review just because firefox bundled them?
<seb128> I mean you are arguing that having them properly reviewed is wrong or what are you trying to say?
<willcooke> seb128, Laney - the hub is likely changing name again, so email replies can hopefully be part of that work
<willcooke> hopefully be fixed as..
<jbicha> seb128: it just annoys upstream when we diverge like this, but I don't have easy answers :(
<seb128> jbicha, k, same then :)
<seb128> jbicha, but don't worry, those are going to get reviewed, I'm just trying to make we sure we don't get blocked
<seb128> jbicha, seems we are not, we can easily turn that off for a bit to unblock the update if needed (hopefully it isn't though)
<jamesh> willcooke: Here's the post about handling themes in snaps: https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/supporting-desktop-themes-via-the-content-interface/4122
<jbicha> Trevinho: should I publish https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3161 ?
<willcooke> thanks jamesh
<willcooke> jamesh, great stuff :)
<Trevinho> jbicha: no
<Trevinho> It compiled fine only because there's gdb in the middle
<Trevinho> Well when launching tests
<jbicha> ok
<tseliot> xnox: the new systemd doesn't seem to solve the problem
<xnox> tseliot, yet stopping logind, allows you to unload the module, right?
<xnox> tseliot, and/or stop and start logind (NB! not restart)
<xnox> tseliot, maybe crank up the logging of all the things as well (debug in /etc/systemd/system.conf)
<tseliot> xnox: yes, stopping systemd-logind allows me to unload the module
<xnox> tseliot, *sigh*
<xnox> tseliot, i think, i may have nvidia prime stuff laptop. but i typically purposefully disable nvidia in the bios.
<xnox> tseliot, is there some guide, that i can follow to enable nvidia on Ubuntu and try to reproduce this all? I'm on bionic.
 * xnox has never used anything nvidia, cause proprietary
<xnox> tseliot, i guess it might be quicker for me to debug this stuff.
<tseliot> xnox: do you have a laptop with intel and nvidia?
<xnox> tseliot, i believe so, let me bring up a URL with specs. I have this one - http://www.dell.com/en-us/work/shop/dell-laptops-and-notebooks/xps-15/spd/xps-15-9560-laptop?view=configurations the third column. It sais it should have NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1050 with 4GB GDDR5
<xnox> and it does have intel too, and i use intel-only at the moment.
<xnox> but i have the uk model
<tseliot> xnox: yes, that should do it
<tseliot> xnox: of course you're going to have to enable nvidia from the BIOS, or undo whatever you did to disable nvidia
<tseliot> then install nvidia-384
<jbicha> seb128: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webkit2gtk/2.19.91-1ubuntu1
<seb128> jbicha, great :)
<tseliot> xnox: then "sudo prime-select nvidia", and reboot (unless you're using mesa from -proposed)
<jbicha> I didn't fully test build it becuase that takes hours but I think that will work for us for now
<jbicha> but actually webkit2gtk built in less than an hour on s390x in my ppa https://blogs.gnome.org/mcatanzaro/2018/02/17/on-compiling-webkit-now-twice-as-fast/
<seb128> jbicha, is there a packaging vcs?
<seb128> jbicha, ignore that
<seb128> https://anonscm.debian.org/git/pkg-webkit/webkit.git is right, it's just that the new version is in a branch
<jbicha> yeah, it's a bit confusing
<seb128> jbicha, looking at https://anonscm.debian.org/git/pkg-webkit/webkit.git/commit/?h=wk2/experimental&id=8ec6b681 some symbols were added when it was turned off ... so let's see if that's an issue
<jdstrand> willcooke (cc jamesh, and kenvandine): fyi, zyga took over the per-user mounts branch for portals. he isn't in this channel, so probably need to talk in #nappy, but it is his highest priority
<xnox> tseliot, i have a team meeting, and then i will play with this. please bear with me.
<willcooke> thanks jdstrand, did you see jamesh previous comments on the security aspects?  Is that all related to the work zyga was doing?
<willcooke> I understand that he's off sick today, so just want to get things straight in my head today if poss
<jdstrand> willcooke: that is precisely what zyga is working on. he has already given me PRs to review (which I did), doing some rfactors (in progress), trying different approaches to avoid the race at all (in progress) and is confident we can fallback to 'check after' approach if his experiments don't pan out
<willcooke> jdstrand, got it, thanks very much
<jdstrand> willcooke: as for mounting underneath, users shouldn't be able to race a predictable file/dir name (that is the existing issue). if portals itself (which does the mounts) can be raced/etc, then that would be a bug in portals that should be reported
<tseliot> xnox: no problem
<kenvandine> jdstrand, thx
<seb128> jbicha, seems like webkitgtk builds fine ;)
<kenvandine> jbicha, about bug 1750382 how do you feel about sticking with 0.11 for 18.04?
<ubot5> bug 1750382 in flatpak (Ubuntu) "please roll back to 0.10.x stable branch or confirm use of 0.11.x for bionic" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1750382
<kenvandine> i'm inclined to say it's fine
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, I'm preparing a new upload for libreoffice 6.0 with a patch that disables the failing autopkgtest, will you be able to upload it for me when it's ready?
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, sure
<oSoMoN> thanks
<oSoMoN> it should be ready soon
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, ready at https://people.canonical.com/~osomon/libreoffice-6.0.1/bionic/0ubuntu2/
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, i'm on it
<oSoMoN> thanks
<oSoMoN> ricotz, FYI, to unblock the migration: https://git.launchpad.net/~libreoffice/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/commit/?id=90fd3ce6645729ad57c6f043b3316bcb47f85097
<jbicha> kenvandine: 0.11 will be harder to justify for SRUs if anyone wants to work on them
<jbicha> on the other hand, like I said before Debian/Ubuntu were the only distros I know that of that used the 0.8 LTS series
<jbicha> and people complained about that
<kenvandine> yeah
<Trevinho> seb128, jbicha: once ppa binaries have been published you can now publish this please https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3138
<jbicha> kenvandine: ask Alex what he recommends then?
<ahayzen> jbicha, 0.11 with the possibility of 1.X SRU later ;-)
<ahayzen> also, you might have issues contacting Alex for two weeks https://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/flatpak/2018-February/000946.html
<kenvandine> hey ahayzen!
<ahayzen> kenvandine, o/
<jbicha> ahayzen: Flatpak's biggest problem in Ubuntu is it needs an Ubuntu developer using it, to make sure things work and make sure SRUs are ok
<jbicha> I don't use Flatpak so that's not me
<ahayzen> right, i've been using it and submitting bugs/fixes where appropriate if i can. But guess it needs an official maintainer
<kenvandine> me either
<kenvandine> ahayzen, sounds like you win :)
<ahayzen> hah, did i win beer ?
<kenvandine> you can help maintain it :)
<jbicha> part of the problem finding Ubuntu developers is that a major use case for Flatpak is running latest version of apps, but that's mostly satisfied by running Ubuntu's dev release
<kenvandine> or maybe let us know when it breaks
<ahayzen> happy to help were appropriate, but i may lack maintainer knowledge
<ricotz> oSoMoN, thanks
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, sponsored
<ahayzen> kenvandine, what sort of thing would be involved if one did want to become a maintainer/help out with SRUs ? I assume syncing packaging for future releases, fixing autopkgtests, testing the packages in -proposed etc, looking for issues? (is there a Wiki with this info)
<kenvandine> most of those things
<kenvandine> the primary key is someone that would notice there are bugs
<kenvandine> and help test those in an SRU
<kenvandine> even better would be actually handling the SRU of the package
<kenvandine> that would rock
<kenvandine> i'd be happy to sponsor such package updates
<kenvandine> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<kenvandine> ahayzen, ^^ has the rationale and the steps (rather verbose)
<ahayzen> kenvandine, interesting, would be happy to help. thanks for the link
<kenvandine> ahayzen, awesome!
<kenvandine> ahayzen, maybe you could comment on bug 1750382 mentioning you are willing to help look after it in ubuntu
<ubot5> bug 1750382 in flatpak (Ubuntu) "please roll back to 0.10.x stable branch or confirm use of 0.11.x for bionic" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1750382
<ahayzen> kenvandine, sure
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, thanks!
<jbicha> ahayzen: Ubuntu 17.10's Flatpak needs to be updated if you want to work on that… :)
<kenvandine> jbicha, throw him into the fire :)
<jbicha> this is how it starts
<ahayzen> as in to 0.8.9? from 0.8.7
<jbicha> yes
<jbicha> in 2011, Seb's like "you could help work on GNOME3 packaging in the GNOME3 PPA"  ok.  and then later "you could start a GNOME flavor of Ubuntu"  well, ok…
<jbicha> and this is where we end up
<ahayzen> kenvandine, are you uploading them manually at the moment? rather than having a branch somewhere with recipies/bileto linked?
<kenvandine> jbicha, and it's awesome right? :-D
<kenvandine> ahayzen, yeah
<jbicha> kenvandine: mostly, this is the crazy part of the release cycle :)
<kenvandine> jbicha, but debian has it in gitlab
<ahayzen> gitlab \o/ \o/
<jbicha> break all the things
<kenvandine> jbicha, it is crazy time :)
<kenvandine> ahayzen, so you could create git branches somewhere if you like
<ahayzen> ok, i'll try and take a look when i get a moment :-) see if i can figure anything out
<jbicha> ahayzen: you can fork from https://salsa.debian.org/debian/flatpak
<ahayzen> ah cool :-)
<jbicha> smcv (the Debian maintainer) would love to have team maintainers help out so I'm sure you could get commit privileges there once you've done some packaging work
<kenvandine> that would be awesome :)
<jbicha> bileto is mostly only used for Unity stuff (and it's optional there currently)
<kenvandine> ahayzen, everyone would love to know someone is looking after it in ubuntu
<ahayzen> cool, i'll take a look, thanks for the pointers :-)
<oSoMoN> time for some real-life activities, have a good evening everyone!
<willcooke> EOD time, night all
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, I was playing around yesterday and made a thing (https://github.com/robert-ancell/snapper). What's the easiest way to get that onto the Snap store - it would need classic
<kenvandine> robert_ancell, is that just a cli tool for querying?
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, no, that's a GUI app that shows installed snaps, has searches and does install/remove. The only delays are the search round-trip and the async icon loading (though that will be invisible once I put in an icon cache).
<robert_ancell> I'm half done putting in the PK support
<kenvandine> neat
<kenvandine> do you want me to snap it up?
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, yes please. It needs the latest snapd-glib so if you could bundle that in that would be helpful
<kenvandine> sure
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, I'd like to use it to show what performance we could get and if we can ship it as a snap that would make it super easy for others to see
<kenvandine> indeed
<kenvandine> robert_ancell, can you please register snapper in the store and add me as a collaborator?
<kenvandine> i'll handle getting it packaged
 * kenvandine has a build going already
<kenvandine> robert_ancell, i'll also submit a PR on github when it's ready
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, hmm already registered
<kenvandine> oh?
<kenvandine> or is it reserved?
<kenvandine> they pre-reserved names of packages in the archive as well as some other variations
<kenvandine> i believe
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, yeah, there's an archive package called snapper
<kenvandine> ah
<kenvandine> well, you could startout calling it snapper-robert :)
<robert_ancell> and snapper-store is reserved too!
<kenvandine> wouldn't be the first
<kenvandine> snapper-desktop?
<kenvandine> desktop-snapper?
<robert_ancell> robert-ancell-snapper it is
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, where do I set you as a collaborator?
<robert_ancell> might have to upload a version first?
<kenvandine> "Collaboration"
<kenvandine> oh, you don't see that?
<kenvandine> ugh...
<kenvandine> I'll send you a snap you can download then :)
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, this is on dashboard.snapcraft.io ?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> Do you see "Overview" ?
<kenvandine> indeed
<kenvandine> you don't get those controls until it's been uploaded
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, it just has "view snap upload instructions". I can't click on it like the other snaps I've already uploaded
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> i'll send you something you can upload tomorrow
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, just PR in the snacraft stuff and I can build and upload right?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> it'll be faster if you don't bother with the cleanbuild part
<kenvandine> i'll do all that and send you the snap to push
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-02-22
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<andyrock> good morning oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey andyrock
<duflu> Hi oSoMoN, andyrock
<oSoMoN> hey duflu, good afternoon
<jibel> morning all
<oSoMoN> salut jibel
<oSoMoN> ricotz, good morning! have you seen Rene's comment on the text direction test failure? https://bugs.documentfoundation.org/show_bug.cgi?id=115908#c4
<ubot5> bugs.documentfoundation.org bug 115908 in UI "test_text_direction failures because the xTextDirectionList dropdown is not visible by default" [Normal,New]
<duflu> And morning jibel
<jibel> hi duflu
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<duflu> Hello seb128
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you?
<duflu> seb128, I'm alright... you?
<seb128> I'm good! though days are buuuussssy atm, looking like it's going to be stressful time until feature freeze, lot of things getting late/not ready to land yet :/
 * duflu checks schedule
<duflu> Ah good. I have not left anything feature-freeze-related unfinished
<duflu> Oops, I was wrong. Forgot to tag this card: https://trello.com/c/zMI9VtvG
<duflu> seb128, since ^^ is a regression, but a visual one, is it affected by feature freeze?
<seb128> duflu, no, first it would be UIf and not FF, and bugfixes don't need exceptions
<seb128> so you have time :)
<duflu> Good, and bad (still a bug to fix)
<seb128> right
<seb128> duflu, if we were to add a warning to gnome-control-center when the synaptic driver is installed (which we should), that would be a feature ... unsure if you wanted to have a go to that, I don't think anyone signed up to work on that yet
<willcooke> morning
<seb128> hey willcooke, how are you?
<duflu> seb128, I saw it but think it would be OK (not ideal) if nothing was done. Not sure, but I might look at it some day soon
<duflu> Morning willcooke
<seb128> duflu, it would be nicer if we had the warning but yeah it's not the end of the world if we don't, it's just going to confuse some users and they can still use their system it's only touchpad controls missing
<duflu> seb128, more of a "feature" would be uninstalling synaptics
<willcooke> jamesh, Do you understand this comment?  https://plus.google.com/u/0/+WillCooke/posts/6BaJLzohz9u?cfem=1
<seb128> right
 * jamesh looks
<willcooke> jamesh,  Seems like he's looking for a way to override app icons with a theme.  That seems like something we can care about another day
<duflu> On that topic, discussing with Peter today it's clear that 1.10 still does touch wrong. We'll try and get it right in libinput 1.11
<seb128> duflu, is that for this cycle still? what is wrong?
<Nafallo> morning
<duflu> seb128, the hysteresis algorithm (sensistivity)
<seb128> willcooke, could it be that some snaps code the path to their /snap... icon in their .desktop rather than using a name (which would be picked from the theme)?
<duflu> No it probably won't be ready any time soon
<seb128> duflu, ah ok, shame :/
<duflu> seb128, 1.10 is still better than 1.9
<duflu> We're just hoping 1.11 is even better
<willcooke> seb128, ah right, makes sense.  Yeah, something for another day then IMO
<Laney> hey hey
<duflu> hi hi
<jamesh> willcooke: so, this would be the icons specified in the .desktop files for snapped apps.  At present an app could specify a symbolic icon name there that can be overidden by themes, but no one does that because snapd doesn't have any way to install new icons into hicolor
 * duflu completely forgets where his rebasing was before Europe woke up
<jamesh> so in practice all apps hard code an absolute path (which is expanded from $SNAP), which can't be themed
<willcooke> jamesh, got it, thanks
<seb128> hey Laney
<jamesh> willcooke: it's not ideal, since it also means snapped apps can't provide multiple resolutions for their icon (e.g. a simplified one for use in the top panel)
<seb128> jamesh, how are flatpak dealing with that problem?
<jamesh> good question.  /me looks
<ricotz> oSoMoN, hi, haven't seen it, looks like some *debian* hack is missing to install this file
<oSoMoN> ricotz, yup, are you looking into it, or shall I ?
<oSoMoN> I've manually added the missing files in a VM and am currently running the autopkgtests to confirm that this fixes the failures
<oSoMoN> good morning seb128, willcooke, Laney
<oSoMoN> and good afternoon jamesh
<ricotz> oSoMoN, I am busy right now, I can have a look later, but it seems you are already onto it?
<oSoMoN> ricotz, ok, I'll take care of it
<jamesh> seb128: it looks like there is some code to validate that the symbolic icon name begins with the application ID (which is essentially the package name).  It looks like the app can export a $datadir/icons subtree too.  Looking to see what validation it does of that
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, en forme ?
<seb128> jamesh, that sounds interesting
<oSoMoN> seb128, ça va, et toi?
<seb128> oSoMoN, ça va bien, a bit stressed by the backlog of work/features that we need to land and are not near to be ready yet (and the number of other ones that are on track but just work and not done yet)
<oSoMoN> right, that backlog is long :/
<ricotz> oSoMoN, let's see how this turns out https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ubuntu/libreoffice-prereleases/+sourcepub/8809471/+listing-archive-extra
<oSoMoN> interesting, let's see if this builds
<ricotz> oSoMoN, did you made progress on the language pack problem?
<ricotz> I could start taking a look in a bit
<ricotz> oSoMoN, ?
<oSoMoN> ricotz, i got sidetracked a bit but am testing something now, feel free to beat me to it though, I'm sure you're more familiar with it than I am
<ricotz> oSoMoN, I think I found the problem but not sure yet
<ricotz> not a packaging problem, but again a buildsys one
<oSoMoN> ah, those are nasty
<oSoMoN> then you're definitely better suited to fix it than I am
<ricotz> oSoMoN, these seem to be the missing files https://paste.debian.net/plain/1011461
<ricotz> oSoMoN, https://paste.debian.net/plain/1011463
<oSoMoN> ricotz, confirmed, those are the missing files
<oSoMoN> ricotz, do you wanna commit that patch to the ubuntu-bionic-6.0 branch? I'll push a build to a test PPA with that and the orcus patch
<ricotz> not yet, the paths are still wrong
<ricotz> hmm, looks like launchpad has some troubles
<ricotz> oSoMoN, test build still running here
<oSoMoN> ricotz, ok, let me know when it's done and confirmed to include the missing files
<ricotz> btw, looks like boost trouble on trusty
<ricotz> oSoMoN, doing a partial build here with 3 selected lang packages
<ricotz> oSoMoN, pushed
<oSoMoN> excellent, thanks!
<GunnarHj> I'm not sure that bug #1747272 is ready for a pull request. I'm merely groping around, since I don't know how to build the thing, and the next step should be that a maintainer look at it. If LP and the sponsoring queue isn't it, does snapd have a bug/issue tracker which they monitor?
<ubot5> bug 1747272 in snapd (Ubuntu) "Polkit dialogs of snapd are not translatable" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1747272
<GunnarHj> seb128: ^
<ricotz> oSoMoN, this was not a regression though :(
<seb128> GunnarHj, the place they are most active on is https://forum.snapcraft.io
<seb128> GunnarHj, you should post there if you want a reply
<oSoMoN> ricotz, so we never had those files in the lang packages?
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok,thanks, will give it a shot.
<seb128> GunnarHj, thx, otherwise you can try asking mvo but he's busy on getting a new version out so probably doesn't have time for that atm
<ricotz> oSoMoN, if they are not new, then yeah
<mvo> hey GunnarHj ! let me read backlog
<GunnarHj> mvo: :)
<GunnarHj> mvo: I think I'm close to a solution via some of the patches in the bug report, but since I don't know how to build, I need help.
<mvo> GunnarHj: what you did in that patch (-002) looks pretty good to me, if you don't mind a PR on github would be great! for snapd we need the CLA to merge PRs (https://www.ubuntu.com/legal/contributors)
<mvo> GunnarHj: if you do a github PR it will built automatically for you :)
<mvo> GunnarHj: that is part of the CI we use
<GunnarHj> mvo: Have never done that, but this may be an opportunity to learn.
<mvo> GunnarHj: I am happy to do this for you if you prefer that - you are already part of the CLA signers, right? thats the only other important piece
<GunnarHj> mvo: I already signed CLA.
<mvo> GunnarHj: cool, just say what you prefer, I'm happy to do the PR for you but github is fun, you may enjoy it. just say what you prefer
<mvo> GunnarHj: and thank a bunch for tracking that issue and providing the fix!
<GunnarHj> mvo: Thanks. I think I'll give it a shot. Being able to do pull requests may be useful for other things.
<mvo> GunnarHj: ok, keep me updated, I suck at replying to mail and bugreport but try to be responsive on irc at least, I'm here or in #snappy if you need me for anything
<GunnarHj> mvo: Will ping you when done or when I get stuck. ;)
<seb128> mvo, thanks for responding, I know you are busy, especially this week trying to get that update out :)
<mvo> seb128: thanks for the irc ping, always  nice to see a i18n fix :)
<seb128> indeed :)
<willcooke> desktoppers - anyone got anything pending for 16.04.4 that's not already in?  Trevinho - you U7 bits are done already right?
<Trevinho> willcooke: yes, I've another one though
<Trevinho> https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3161
<Trevinho> sil2100: maybe you can give it a look? :)
<sil2100> Trevinho: if you verify bamf for artful, then I can look ;)
<willcooke> :)
<seb128> jbicha, hey, was that patch revert on dconf a random try of based on debug/discussions? seems it didn't work out :/
<sil2100> Trevinho: in all seriousness, are those critical for .4?
<Trevinho> sil2100: mh, well, there were crashes after last SRU related to one of that...
<Trevinho> So, it might wait... If they take too much no worries
<Trevinho> but since they're just few bugs, can be verified quickly
<sil2100> I'll review those, get them into -proposed and then think if we can still fit it in for .4
<ricotz> oSoMoN, pushed another fix to git
<tkamppeter> oSoMoN, hi
<tkamppeter> oSoMoN, I have a terrible memory leak on Chromium Browser in Bionic. Fills up 16 GB of RAM in 3-4 hours.
<seb128> pitti, hey, any chance you could backport that python-dbusmock/nm 1.10 fix to Debian?
<seb128> pitti, I verified that it fixes our n-m autopkgtest issues
<seb128> pitti, I can send you a debdiff if you want
<seb128> (or maybe you prefer to roll a new version than adding patches to the package)
<oSoMoN> tkamppeter, that sounds really bad, can you please file a bug with details (including extensions you use)
<oSoMoN> and if you can nail it down to a given tab / set of tabs, that would be useful
<tkamppeter> oSoMoN, OK, I will do so.
<sil2100> Trevinho: hey! Can you prepare the SRU info for the bugs in compiz and unity?
<sil2100> Trevinho: (I don't know about unity, but the one compiz bug doesn't have the info)
<oSoMoN> thanks
<Trevinho> sil2100: yeah
<sil2100> Thanks!
<pitti> seb128: yeah, I think I rather roll a new upstream release tonight
<sil2100> sergiusens: accepted! Once it's all good remember to forward-port it
<sergiusens> sil2100: thank you very much, I am also focusing on 18.04 (which with the latest dput should be ok)
<GunnarHj> mvo: Submitted my first github PR ever. :)
<GunnarHj> https://github.com/snapcore/snapd/pull/4723
<GunnarHj> The caveat still stands; I don't know how to build snapd, so I haven't been able to test it fully.
<jbicha> GunnarHj: good job :)
<mvo> GunnarHj: yay, thank you!
<GunnarHj> :)
<mvo> GunnarHj: lets see what the CI systems says, it will build and install snapd
<jbicha> seb128: feel free to demote telepathy-glib, we shouldn't need it in main any more :)
<GunnarHj> mvo: Ok.
<jbicha> ricotz: could you do a gobject-introspection release to line up with glib?
<ricotz> jbicha, will try
<ricotz> oSoMoN, are you going to do another libreoffice upload?
<ricotz> jbicha, done
<willcooke> calling it a day, g'night all have a good one
<seb128> pitti, danke
<seb128> jbicha, thx
<seb128> jbicha, btw did you see my question about dconf?
<ricotz> oSoMoN, shouldn't this have been uplifted to 6-0? https://gerrit.libreoffice.org/#/c/47605/
<jbicha> seb128: yes, it was just another guess at the dconf problem
<Laney> bah, irritating time for the build farm to die
<Laney> guess I'll go, laters :-)
<oSoMoN> ricotz, yes, it should. isn't it in 6-0 ?
<ricotz> oSoMoN, it isn'T
<ricotz> so it missed 6.0.2.1
<oSoMoN> huh
<oSoMoN> equality assertion failed
<oSoMoN> - Expected: Color: R:254 G:255 B: 204
<oSoMoN> - Actual  : Color: R:254 G:255 B: 204
<oSoMoN> am I blind? that looks equal to me
<ricotz> orcus?
<oSoMoN> yes
<ricotz> :(
<oSoMoN> ricotz, so yes, I want to do another upload, but I'll have to get this test passing first
<ricotz> oSoMoN, note the shlibs fix
<sil2100> Trevinho: thanks for the SRU tags! Looking good, will be accepting those - you think it makes sense to get those to artful?
<ricotz> oSoMoN, regarding apparmor, the senddoc fix made it, but there are still 3 apparmor patches which are not in 6-0
<ricotz> and I guess only the mentioned one got proposed and merged into master
<oSoMoN> ricotz, I should have paid more attention and requested merging back to 6-0 … :9
<oSoMoN> :/
<ricotz> oSoMoN, so better now then never
<oSoMoN> yes
<oSoMoN> I'll look into that later in the evening, dinner's calling
<ricotz> *than
<oSoMoN> unless you beat me to it :)
<ricotz> I guess I will proceed with uploading 6.0.2~rc1
<oSoMoN> good, thanks
<ricotz> no, you need to click the button yourself ;)
<ricotz> note 6.0.2~rc1 will likely be the final release again
<oSoMoN> yeah, I know it's a shorter cycle with only one RC
<oSoMoN> ricotz, do you know if RC tarballs are ever published to e.g. https://download.documentfoundation.org/libreoffice/src/ , or only final releases?
<ricotz> https://dev-builds.libreoffice.org/pre-releases/src/
<jbicha> robert_ancell: why does "all" in the category views in gnome-software 3.27 not show all apps for the category?
<jbicha> for instance, I click Communications & News, then click the All dropdown to choose Web Browsers and there are several apps shown that aren't in the All page
<robert_ancell> jbicha, snaps or debs or both?
<jbicha> both I guess, I'm having a hard time seeing snaps shows up in bionic among the category results
<jbicha> there are the 3 featured apps on the top and that looks like it
<oSoMoN> ricotz, https://git.launchpad.net/~libreoffice/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/commit/?id=d31cf425e0fec1da5a4f4db3da2e98ed0516027d should do the trick (fingers crossed)
<ricotz> oSoMoN, oh, I thought this was some cherry-pick from master
<oSoMoN> ricotz, no, this isn't fixed in master yet as they don't depend on orcus 0.13.3
<ricotz> oSoMoN, afaics master is using 0.13.3
<oSoMoN> see https://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/libreoffice/2018-February/079533.html
<oSoMoN> oh, master does, indeed
<oSoMoN> https://github.com/LibreOffice/core/commit/45a4e70484e7d90dab07a677914ada2d948b415c
<ricotz> oSoMoN, so I assume "adjusting" the test will hide that orcus is broken
<oSoMoN> ricotz, from the commits in orcus it sounds like orcus was broken before, and is now doing the correct thing
<oSoMoN> what I don't get is how the version of orcus got bumped in master, no changes to the tests were committed, and no-one is complaining that the tests are failing
<jbicha> kenvandine: I tried installing the gnome-calculator snap on bionic but it wasn't autoconnected to the gnome platform snap
<kenvandine> jbicha, yeah, that feature hasn't landed yet :(
<jbicha> I then uninstalled it and made sure I had the gnome-3-26 snap installed and then installing gnome-calculator worked
<ricotz> oSoMoN, there are cherry-picks on top of 0.13.3 and https://cgit.freedesktop.org/libreoffice/core/commit/?id=a1c36eff089c3cd695bd78090575ca1c7677121e
<ricotz> oSoMoN, meaning the patches you referenced are fixes for orcus
<oSoMoN> ricotz, but that specific commit is for font color, not cell background color
<ricotz> https://cgit.freedesktop.org/libreoffice/core/commit/?id=20945a9a4de6684010fd5b3603595e6da543807d
<ricotz> ah those are in 0.13.3, so picking up these changes to sc/source/filter/orcus/interface.cxx would do it
<oSoMoN> okay, updating my patch again
<oSoMoN> ricotz, https://gerrit.libreoffice.org/#/c/50207/1
<oSoMoN> are there any other apparmor patches that need cherry-picking?
<ricotz> oSoMoN, what is up with those other two that we carry?
<oSoMoN> ricotz, I don't know, they come from debian
<ricotz> oSoMoN, ok, but I assume they make sense to you
<oSoMoN> I didn't bother to verify whether they're actually needed and if they should be upstreamed, tbh
<ricotz> I see
<oSoMoN> and I'm too tired to do that just now, putting it on my to-do list for tomorrow
<oSoMoN> I really need some sleep
<oSoMoN> I'm terribly inefficient atm
<ricotz> debugging a testsuite isn't something easy
<oSoMoN> and checking Rene's commits would have saved me time and energy :/ https://salsa.debian.org/libreoffice-team/libreoffice/libreoffice/commit/845b5fa4d9e5b28f4444c756de651b6b28cb9b27
<ricotz> hmm, right
<ricotz> oSoMoN, hmm
<ricotz> oSoMoN, I was hoping you just pick the source changes
<ricotz> you picked up at tarballing change which is not wanted imho
<oSoMoN> ricotz, I simply used Rene's patch unedited, but the tarball changes don't matter, do they?
<oSoMoN> or does that mean we should rebuild the tarballs tarball?
<oSoMoN> in that case that's not wanted indeed
<ricotz> I kind of matter and yes this would be the consequence
<ricotz> I/it
<oSoMoN> ok, removing that part of the patch then
<oSoMoN> man, there's no way I'm going to bed tonight
<ricotz> oSoMoN, try to use reverts next time and proper cherry-picking
<oSoMoN> ricotz, the configure.ac change is harmless, right?
<ricotz> drop that too for consistency
<oSoMoN> ok
<ricotz> oSoMoN, try to avoid adding generated files in debian-l10n into the main package
<ricotz> like debian-l10n/config
<oSoMoN> yeah, noted
<ricotz> oSoMoN, have you pushed everything?
<oSoMoN> yes
<ricotz> ok
<oSoMoN> ricotz, I've just pushed 6.0.1-0ubuntu3~ppa3 to https://launchpad.net/~osomon/+archive/ubuntu/lo-test/+packages , will test the resulting build tomorrow and if it's good will upload to bionic
<oSoMoN> that was a hectic day, time for some rest
<ricotz> alright, will repack 6.0.2~rc1
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-02-23
<Trevinho> Oh finally https://chromium.googlesource.com/chromium/src.git/+/05a0b26e256a7fc45836ce69e43e439850d5dcce
<Trevinho> Good news also for electron apps then!
<popey> robert_ancell: https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/7zcvkt/atom_snap_doesnt_work/duny7sp
<popey> Got a 16.04 system handy?
<popey> Looks like people have issues launching classic snaps from gs
<robert_ancell> popey, looks like a regression in snapd - it's no longer reporting the .desktop file to GNOME Software. This means G-S assumes it's a command line app and launches it that way. For some reason, that doesn't make it start.
<robert_ancell> popey, oh, maybe not a regression - it shows the .desktop file for spotify to me, but not for skype
<robert_ancell> popey, https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/snapd-not-returning-desktop-file-for-skype
<duflu> And gitlab died
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<oSoMoN> and happy Friday
<ricotz> oSoMoN, let's see how much apparmor anger arises :(
<oSoMoN> ricotz, it's not that bad so far, just a few users with non-default partition layouts
<ricotz> oSoMoN, shouldn't this cause those to be non-fatal errors? https://git.launchpad.net/~libreoffice/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/tree/patches/apparmor-complain.diff?h=ubuntu-bionic-6.0
<ricotz> oSoMoN, regarding the other apparmor patches, they are in master
<ricotz> oSoMoN, so backporting apparmor-complain.diff would be an option
<ricotz> g2g
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<oSoMoN> salut seb128, ça va?
<jibel> Salut seb128 oSoMoN and all
<oSoMoN> salut jibel
<seb128> lut oSoMoN jibel
<seb128> oSoMoN, ouais, et toi ? already friday, which is good (w.e!) but less good at the same time (still lot of features backlog that didn't move as I wish they had this week, getting close from ff now)
<oSoMoN> seb128, I'm good but tired, it's been a hectic week
<seb128> indeed :/
<willcooke> morning all
<robert_ancell> mvo, if you have any insight into https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/snapd-not-returning-desktop-file-for-skype please please comment there
<mvo> robert_ancell: good morning! let me look, sorry, did made it so far yet :)
<seb128> hey willcooke, happy friday
<duflu> Morning willcooke, seb128, oSoMoN, jibel, robert_ancell...
<willcooke> hi duflu
<duflu> seb128, I was able to modify the touchpad GUI nicely to display a message, but then got more ambitious and wondered if I could make it *work* instead. Now banging my head against mutter, again
<oSoMoN> good morning willcooke
<oSoMoN> good afternoon duflu
<robert_ancell> bye all!
<mvo> robert_ancell: replied
<mvo> robert_ancell: and good night
<seb128> hey duflu
<robert_ancell> mvo, thanks!
<willcooke> hi robert_ancell bye robert_ancell
<seb128> duflu, like making g-c-c configure synaptic?
<mvo> robert_ancell: tl;dr packaging bug, trivial to fix
<oSoMoN> have a good week-end robert_ancell
<duflu> seb128, yes it's simple in theory. I'm just missing something small
<seb128> duflu, I doubt upstream would accept that, GNOME like to make opiniated choices on techs and stick to their line
<robert_ancell> mvo, awesome. I think there's a bunch of those and hopefully popey and flexiondotorg can go out and help fix them.
<duflu> seb128, I did agree... until I saw how small and simple it is
<mvo> robert_ancell: yeah, I think we need to improve our tooling for better guidance on these
<seb128> duflu, well, I predict Bastien is going to tell us to go away that they are not going to accept a commit for that, but maybe I'm wrong
<duflu> seb128, this is a matter of easier to seek forgiveness than to ask permission. I think it will be nice enough that he either won't say that, and/or we can patch it trivially
<seb128> duflu, ok, good luck :)
<oSoMoN> ricotz, backporting apparmor-complain.diff would be an option, yes, but I'm not sure what the point is of having apparmor profiles if they are not strictly enforced
<oSoMoN> I'd rather have them enforced by default, and provide guidance to people on how to disable them if they really need it
<oSoMoN> I'll ask the security team what their opinion is
<Laney> that seems fixed!
<Laney> happy friday!
<willcooke> hi Laney
<willcooke> hi oSoMoN
<Laney> moin willcooke
<willcooke> wow, for the firstr time since I proposed that chage, I opened an XML file and it opened in gedit and not Firefox.   Much rejoicing
<willcooke> *change
<oSoMoN> good morning Laney
<seb128> Laney, happy friday to you too!
<seb128> jibel, hey, could you have a look to https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubiquity/default-enable-downloads/+merge/337967 ? it should be trivial to review
<jibel> seb128, I will
<seb128> jibel, thx
<duflu> seb128, yeah OK I've got some GUI settings working now with synaptics, and a tiny diff. But it's also Friday evening. Will finish next week
<seb128> duflu, nice, enjoy your w.e!
<Nafallo> o/
<seb128> hey Nafallo, happy friday
<Nafallo> seb128: headache at the moment, but there's still hope ;-). how are you?
<popey> https://github.com/canonical-websites/snapcraft.io/issues/334   :) :)  bug of the day :)
<willcooke> ha
<davidcalle> French Guyana! It's totally a part of France
<jibel> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/French_Guiana
<popey> Right, but it's not called "France" is it? :)
<jibel> popey, it is a department of France, and you won't name all the department of France on the map, will you?
<jibel> department=guiana, region=guiana, country=France
<jibel> and continent=south america
<popey> Geography lessons :)
<popey> Ok.
<jibel> yq :)
<jibel> yw :)
<popey> Just looked odd given no other map I looked at had "France" on it. I guess there's not enough room there for the actual name
<jibel> seb128, I cannot fully test your change. Bionic keeps freezing in a VM
<jibel> but looks good and download updates is checked by default
<jibel> popey, https://snapcraft.io/skype has France
<popey> no i mean gmaps, bing maps etc
<jibel> ah ok
<jibel> popey, but you're right, it's odd and it would make sense to write French Guiana, same for other overseas department, it's just the title of the report is incorrect
<willcooke> andyrock, hey, you got a link handy for the upstream MR for g-o-a
<Nafallo> I always thought that place was called something like "Brazil"?
<Nafallo> ah. I didn't see the tiny little border there :-P
<ricotz> oSoMoN, ok, so this needs some discussion, while of course 6.0 in bionic will only complain
<willcooke> Trevinho, didrocks linked to this bug as the date alignment fix https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/merge_requests/3
<willcooke> Trevinho, is that the right link?
<andyrock> Willcooke I've the patch ready but not yet proposed. Waiting for today meeting before proposing it
<willcooke> andyrock, ack, thx
<willcooke> oSoMoN, do you think we should distro patch HW accel video in to Cr?
<willcooke> Upstrea, seems to be stuck in a circle
<jbicha> good morning
<Nafallo> morning jbicha
<xnox> we love you Laney
<Laney> hey snookums
<seb128> jibel, thanks for testing
<seb128> willcooke, no, it's https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/merge_requests/12
<willcooke> thanks seb128
<Trevinho> willcooke: mh, no... exaclty as seb said :)
<willcooke> :)
<seb128> hey Trevinho, how are you?
<Trevinho> seb128: hey, good... you?
<seb128> Trevinho, too busy but good otherwise :)
<Trevinho> nice :)
<seb128> Trevinho, got a nautilus patch for me? ;)
<Trevinho> seb128: I'm preparing the 1st one right now
<seb128> Trevinho, \o/
<oSoMoN> willcooke, yes, I'll do that
<willcooke> oSoMoN, nice one thanks
<oSoMoN> the patch currently applies on the dev branch, so it won't reach a stable release near you before ~ 10 weeks
<willcooke> oSoMoN, ack
<oSoMoN> but we should have it in time for 18.04
<oSoMoN> and as it's an optional feature that's behind a flag and off by default, the risk is rather low
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, seb128 : another build of LO 6.0.1 is ready for upload at https://people.canonical.com/~osomon/libreoffice-6.0.1/bionic/0ubuntu3/ , can one of you sponsor it?
<seb128> oSoMoN, I can do
<oSoMoN> (tested in https://launchpad.net/~osomon/+archive/ubuntu/lo-test/+packages, it builds and autopkgtests pass locally, fingers crossed that no other transition in the archive will bork it again)
<oSoMoN> seb128, thanks!
<seb128> I hope I don't shot myself in the foot by doing so, I'm waiting for launchpad translations imports for days now but apparently libreoffice DoS the importer job :/
<jibel> is there a bug about bionic not booting on intel hw with an external monitor attached?
<willcooke> jibel, there was one about not booting without external power on certain hardware, but I've not yet seen one about monitors
<jibel> okay, submitting one
<jibel> bug 1751268
<ubot5> bug 1751268 in linux (Ubuntu) "bionic desktop does not boot with external monitor attached - [drm:ironlake_crtc_enable [i915]] *ERROR* mode set failed: pipe A stuck / vblank wait timed out on crtc 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1751268
<seb128> well, as long as it's the kernel and not us :)
<Nafallo> hmm. removed gnome-calculator from desktop-recommends. which one is the preferred one these days then? :-)
<xnox> snap gnome-calculator?
<Nafallo> not sure we're at the stage where we'll replace apt packages with snap yet, surely?
<jbicha> Nafallo: you'll need to install the gnome-3-26-1604 snap first for it to work
<jbicha> Nafallo: yes, we are
<jbicha> we're not replacing *everything* with snaps
<Nafallo> woha. wasn't expecting that for the LTS. okay then...
<k_alam> jbicha: Where do I propose fix for unity patches for empathy?.....https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/empathy/ubuntu does not contain any patches and has not been updated.
<jbicha> k_alam: it's updated now
<k_alam> jbicha: That was quick! Thanks.
<willcooke> oSoMoN, this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1751005  is because folk are running the ppa|pre release right?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1751005 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "libreoffice cannot open a document not within $HOME" [Undecided,Opinion]
<ricotz> willcooke, no
<ricotz> this basically apparmor working, while libreoffice in bionic (6.0) run in complain-mode, the artful (5.4) is in enforcing-mode
<oSoMoN> willcooke, yeah, what Rico said, LO has had apparmor profiles for quite some time but they were broken, we have fixed them and now they work as intended, a little too well maybe
<oSoMoN> I want to discuss this with the security team
<oSoMoN> in 6.0 the profiles are in complain mode, but I personally don't think that's a good solution, it kind of makes them useless
<willcooke> thx oSoMoN ricotz
<ricotz> oSoMoN, willcooke, https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=886548
<ubot5> Debian bug 886548 in libreoffice-common "libreoffice-common: Try to ship all AppArmor profiles in enforce mode" [Wishlist,Open]
<ricotz> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=884747
<ubot5> Debian bug 884747 in libreoffice "fails to start when .config is a symlink, error message about permissions (apparmor)" [Normal,Fixed]
<oSoMoN> ricotz, Jamie suggests shipping the profiles as they are, but disabled by default
<oSoMoN> so I'll work on a patch and will request a SRU to artful asap, to try and curb all that negative feedback we're getting
<ricotz> oSoMoN, +1, artful is hit hard here
<ricotz> I will update the 5.4.5 backports too
<oSoMoN> cool
<oSoMoN> I'm preparing the patch now
<oSoMoN> seb128, thanks for the LO upload!
<seb128> yw!
<Laney> wah, -proposed isn't installable atm
<Laney> guess I'll have to just let livecd-rootfs migrate and see what happens
<Laney> wonder if xnox will still love me then
<seb128> haha
<xnox> Laney, do it like we did it back in the good old days without proposed-migration
 * xnox is feeling retro today
<Laney> force hint you mean?
<Laney> use my ubuntu-release membership to copy directly to the release pocket ;-)
 * Laney will be nice and let mwhudson's upload migrate first
<jbicha> 🤠
<Laney> I did briefly consider making the official builds use my PPA too
 * Laney yeehaw
<oSoMoN> ricotz, FYI see last two commits in https://code.launchpad.net/~libreoffice/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+git/libreoffice-debian-pkg/+ref/ubuntu-artful-5.4
<ricotz> oSoMoN, ok, fwiw "git commit --ammend"
<oSoMoN> fixed
<ricotz> oSoMoN, ok
<ricotz> oSoMoN, better use "dch -e" so you are not touching the timeline everytime
<ricotz> "dch -r" does eventually
<GunnarHj> seb128, jbicha: gnome-todo.pot was not imported by LP, but I just uploaded it manually. Not sure it was a good idea, since LP since to be in a bad shape and should better be looked into.
<seb128> GunnarHj, shrug :/
<seb128> GunnarHj, no it was not, it would be nice if you asked on IRC before next time, I've been talking to Colin since yesterday about those import issues and doing uploads as you might have noticed
<seb128> GunnarHj, the launchpad importer was stucked after a server reboot and not is hitting timeout/long delay on libreoffice translations which are in the queue
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok, sorry about that. For that particular package the imports worked last time, but there were only .po files, no template.
<seb128> GunnarHj, right, because the package was not generating one, which your fix (that I sponsored) is resolving
<seb128> GunnarHj, the new package should result in a successful import once the launchpad job is done hitting libreoffice
<seb128> GunnarHj, same for gtk+3.0 and gnome-sudoku btw, just wait those should autoresolve
<GunnarHj> seb128: That sounds promising.
<seb128> GunnarHj, btw I reviewed the queue and accepted a bunch of template that were waiting, gcc-8 lshw, webkit2gtk, gnutls28, orca so those should have translations enabled now (or when the import is done)
<seb128> ibus-libpinyin
<GunnarHj> seb128: Is the common denominator that they are new packages in main?
<seb128> the recent ones on https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+imports?field.filter_status=IMPORTED&field.filter_extension=pot
<seb128> GunnarHj, well I was reviewing https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+imports?field.filter_status=NEEDS_REVIEW&field.filter_extension=pot
<seb128> but yeah, it wouldn't import things from universe
<seb128> unless translations are enable by the debian/control key
<seb128> they are some more obvious things in needs review but I don't have the free slots to investigate those now
<GunnarHj> seb128: Talking about debian/control, any chance you can add that line in Debian git for fcitx?
<seb128> no, I'm not part of that package set
<seb128> try asking happyaron
<GunnarHj> Ok.
 * happyaron patches welcomed
<happyaron> my pgp subkey was expired, so giving me a patch will make sure I can remember it when I regain the upload permission
<GunnarHj> happyaron: Hi Aron!
<GunnarHj> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fcitx/+bug/1749673/comments/7
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1749673 in fcitx (Ubuntu) "Fcitx translation to Catalan not imported" [Medium,In progress]
<happyaron> GunnarHj: mind to send it to Debian as well? let's keep it delta clean
<seb128> hey happyaron, how are you? ;-)
<GunnarHj> happyaron: That patch is intended for Debian. I was hoping that someone just could commit it there. ;)
<happyaron> seb128: hey good, but super busy by moving home this week, haha
<seb128> happyaron, moving city as well?
<happyaron> GunnarHj: I'd prefer to track it at Debian BTS, LP is about a bit too noisy...
<happyaron> seb128: nope, still at BJ
<seb128> k
<seb128> happyaron, have fun moving!
<happyaron> seb128: :D
<GunnarHj> happyaron: Are you saying that you want a Debian bug to add a single line which is useful for Ubuntu only?
<happyaron> yes, for tracking purpose
<happyaron> submit it as wishlist is not an abuse to Debian BTS
<GunnarHj> happyaron: Sure, I can do that if you insist. Not much to track, though. All that needs to say is already in the patch comment.
<Laney> if you have the change applied locally you can run 'submittodebian' to help you submit it
<GunnarHj> Laney: Would that result in a pull request?
<happyaron> GunnarHj: if you use salsas.d.o, a pull request might also work, ;-)
<Laney> it'll make a bug report
<Laney> with a debdiff
<happyaron> Laney: hey man how are you
<Laney> if you've checked out git then you can make a merge request easily too :-)
<Laney> hey happyaron
<Laney> I'm doing alright thanks!
<Laney> looking forward to the weekend
<GunnarHj> happyaron: Then a pull request it will be. ;)
<Laney> what about you?
<Laney> all packed up?
<happyaron> Laney: almost, will move this Sunday
<Laney> good luck
<Laney> I always forget to tell some company my new details
<jbicha> GunnarHj: libgweather switched to meson. As you might remember, it's an odd package because it has two pot files
<jbicha> the locations pot file generation is a bit buggy, I opened LP: #1751261 today (see the upstream bug)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1751261 in libgweather "libgweather-locations.pot generation fails with bionic meson" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1751261
<jbicha> does this look ok? https://salsa.debian.org/gnome-team/libgweather/commit/e4af319b
<jbicha> it creates po-locations/locations.pot do you think we need to rename that pot or maybe it's ok now?
<seb128> gQuigs, hey, do you think you would have some free slot to make a patch for the network-manager autopkgtest issue since you seem to understand the problem?
<ricotz> oSoMoN, please finalize the 6.0 branch
<ricotz> oSoMoN, I will take a look at the we to prepare it for 6.0.2
<gQuigs> seb128: ideally, someone who cares more about the urfill use case would review to make sure my analysis makes sense, but sure I can make a patch for my suggestion
<seb128> gQuigs, we don't seem to have anyone matching that description and meanwhile that update is stucked, that would be nice, thanks!
<oSoMoN> ricotz, ok
<ricotz> oSoMoN, will cherry-pick the orcus stuff for 6.0.2, which officially lands in 6.0.3
<ricotz> oSoMoN, so please don't forget to push the 6.0 branch
<oSoMoN> ricotz, done, the branch is all yours over the we-
<oSoMoN> w-e *
<jbicha> gQuigs: thanks :)
<ricotz> oSoMoN, did you test the apparmor disabling patch?
<ricotz> oSoMoN, I am not an expert in touch conffiles in /etc
<ricotz> but I thought there are special debhelper ways for that
<oSoMoN> ricotz, it's currently building in my lo-test PPA, will test as soon as it's built
<oSoMoN> ricotz, I had the patch reviewed by Jamie from the security team though, so I'm fairly confident that it will work
<ricotz> alrighty then
 * oSoMoN logs out to try and reproduce a bug in the GNOME session
<oSoMoN> I'm off to doing beers, have a great week-end everyone!
<willcooke> oki, bandwidth all gone, nearly 6pm, I think it's time to give up for the week.  Have a good weekend all!
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Any chance you can fix https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=793764 ?
<ubot5> Gnome bug 793764 in general "Typo in po/es.po" [Major,New]
<jbicha> sudoku or to-do ? ;)
<GunnarHj> jbicha: todo this time
<jbicha> I'll take care of it and close the bug
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Thanks!
<jbicha> feel free to complain at Daniel though
<jbicha> I've probably fixed that a dozen or more times across GNOME…
<jbicha> it's a gtranslator bug but maybe he should pay attention too :)
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Who is Daniel? Is there a bug report anywhere where I can add an angry comment? ;)
<jbicha> Daniel is at https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-todo/commit/124c798d
<jbicha> gtranslator bug is GNOME bug 771765
<ubot5> Gnome bug 771765 in Parse engine "Problem with 80 character lines and header comments" [Major,New] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=771765
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Ah, the translator who caused it. Yeah, he should know about it, but it's low priority right now.
<jbicha> that particular mistake was a few years old, but it wasn't noticed in LP because the package only entered main now
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Starting to understand. And only now I noticed that I files the bug against the wrong project. :( Thanks for fixing it!
<jbicha> gnome-todo uses gitlab.gnome.org for bugs now
<GunnarHj> jbicha: I started with trying to create an account there, but there was some server issue...
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Just a late thought: You committed that directly to git master, right? Is there a risk that the erroneous file is still in damned lies, and that the problem will re-appear?
<gQuigs> seb128: jbicha, still trying to test it properly, but something like this - https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/YtcfQJSqYn/
<gQuigs> not sure if it really needed a debdiff/changelog...
<gQuigs> test complete /me likes autopkgtest command, that made it pretty easy
<seb128> gQuigs, thanks, I've called it a day for today but I put that on my todo to review
<jbicha> gQuigs: does NM pass all of its autopkgtest with that patch?
<gQuigs> jbicha: I ran autokpkgtests against the source.. which I think means yes
<jbicha> ok, I'll go ahead and land it. If someone complains, they can handle NM next time ;)
<gQuigs> jbicha: ty :)
<wealth5VC5V9> _   _      _   _    _        _        _______  _______  _______  _______
<wealth5VC5V9> _   _      _   _    _        _        _______  _______  _______  _______
<wealth5VC5V9> _   _      _   _    _        _        _______  _______  _______  _______
<wealth5VC5V9> ( ) ( )    ( ) ( )  ( \      ( \      (  ___  )(       )(  ___  )(  ____ \
<wealth5VC5V9> ( ) ( )    ( ) ( )  ( \      ( \      (  ___  )(       )(  ___  )(  ____ \
<wealth5VC5V9> ( ) ( )    ( ) ( )  ( \      ( \      (  ___  )(       )(  ___  )(  ____ \
<wealth5VC5V9> _| |_| |_  _| |_| |_ | (      | (      | (   ) || () () || (   ) || (    \/
<wealth5VC5V9> _| |_| |_  _| |_| |_ | (      | (      | (   ) || () () || (   ) || (    \/
<wealth5VC5V9> _| |_| |_  _| |_| |_ | (      | (      | (   ) || () () || (   ) || (    \/
<wealth5VC5V9> (_   _   _)(_   _   _)| |      | |      | (___) || || || || (___) || (_____
<wealth5VC5V9> (_   _   _)(_   _   _)| |      | |      | (___) || || || || (___) || (_____
<wealth5VC5V9> (_   _   _)(_   _   _)| |      | |      | (___) || || || || (___) || (_____
<wealth5VC5V9> _| (_) |_  _| (_) |_ | |      | |      |  ___  || |(_)| ||  ___  |(_____  )
<wealth5VC5V9> _| (_) |_  _| (_) |_ | |      | |      |  ___  || |(_)| ||  ___  |(_____  )
<wealth5VC5V9> _| (_) |_  _| (_) |_ | |      | |      |  ___  || |(_)| ||  ___  |(_____  )
<wealth5VC5V9> (_   _   _)(_   _   _)| |      | |      | (   ) || |   | || (   ) |      ) |
<wealth5VC5V9> (_   _   _)(_   _   _)| |      | |      | (   ) || |   | || (   ) |      ) |
<wealth5VC5V9> (_   _   _)(_   _   _)| |      | |      | (   ) || |   | || (   ) |      ) |
<wealth5VC5V9> | | | |    | | | |  | (____/\| (____/\| )   ( || )   ( || )   ( |/\____) |
<wealth5VC5V9> | | | |    | | | |  | (____/\| (____/\| )   ( || )   ( || )   ( |/\____) |
<wealth5VC5V9> | | | |    | | | |  | (____/\| (____/\| )   ( || )   ( || )   ( |/\____) |
<wealth5VC5V9> (_) (_)    (_) (_)  (_______/(_______/|/     \||/     \||/     \|\_______)
<wealth5VC5V9> (_) (_)    (_) (_)  (_______/(_______/|/     \||/     \||/     \|\_______)
<wealth5VC5V9> (_) (_)    (_) (_)  (_______/(_______/|/     \||/     \||/     \|\_______)
<wealth5VC5V9> ##LLAMAS
<wealth5VC5V9> ##LLAMAS
<wealth5VC5V9> ##LLAMAS
<wealth5VC5V9> mmstick bschaefer zzarr RAOF apw mcs_ shengyao phil8o[m] jansenfreezy[m] jjmarin[m] SKYNET[m] ulfo[m] CrazyLemon siel ubot5` Savicq ajmitch andyrock Dmitrii-Sh maclin sabdfl mpt heber gQuigs sil2100 mdeslaur rbasak xnox musalbas malx[m] ryeguy[m] mohammadss[m] kenvandine[m][m] kostadinstoilov[ Hanma[m] ahayzen[m] blackfire[m] cassidyjames[m] stormer97 freem[m] lyr[m] xclaesse[m] GregKNicholson[m spoonless[m] xamerin[m] jjohansen charles jbrett
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-02-24
<Guest4258> Hi I wand to know that ubuntu 18.04 get an newer version of mono?
<jbicha> www2: no, it looks like it will be the same version as in 17.10
<jbicha> fossfreedom_: hi, it was on my to-do list today to check if Budgie ran with mutter 3.27 but if you're working on that, it's less work for me :)
<jbicha> let me know how it goes…
<ricotz> kenvandine, hi, still fails as usual https://launchpad.net/%7Egnome3-team/+snap/gnome-clocks
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-02-25
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Hi Jeremy!
<GunnarHj> To test my g-c-c proposal I updated the binaries built by gnome-desktop3 to version 3.27.90-1ubuntu1. However, I still have libgnome-desktop-3-12 3.26.2-1ubuntu1 too, and when I tried to remove it, apt suggested that I'd remove basically the whole desktop..
<GunnarHj> Is that a problem, and if so, is it something you are aware of?
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Should libgnome-desktop-3-17 provide libgnome-desktop-3-12 or something?
<jbicha> no, we are in the middle of a gnome-desktop3 transition
<jbicha> the new library is stuck in bionic-proposed, maybe it will migrate on Monday or Tuesday
<jbicha> it's a bit tricky to downgrade packages like that (not officially supported)
<jbicha> but if you're going to do it, try something like
<jbicha> sudo apt install libgnome-desktop-3-12/bionic gnome-desktop3-data/bionic gir1.2-gnomedesktop-3.0/bionic
<jbicha> an important part is that you get all the related packages together
<jbicha> oh, I misread. Yeah, you won't be able to remove libgnome-desktop-3-12 until you get all the packages that are built against it (they are in bionic-proposed now)
<jbicha> I don't support this PPA but you might be able to just add this PPA, upgrade and then remove the PPA (because I'll delete the PPA in a few weeks probably)
<jbicha> https://launchpad.net/~jbicha/+archive/ubuntu/tempgnomedesktop/+packages
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Thanks for explaining! I'll won't add that PPA - don't want to get so deeply involved in the transition. Now I know that everything is under control, and that's why I asked. :)
<jbicha> gnome-desktop3 was supposed to be an easy transition (see everything worked in the PPA) but it's ended up taking us several hours of work
<jbicha> two MIRs need to be processed and some packages removed and the mesa transition to finish
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Oops, sounds like I stumbled upon a can of worms.
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Any thoughts from you on
<GunnarHj> https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/gnome-control-center/scrollbar_hide-more/+merge/339494 ?
<GunnarHj> (Not asking you to sponsor - want to talk with Seb and/or Laney first.)
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-02-18
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu! Connecting from breakfast place? :)
<duflu> didrocks, technically yes. I am at home
<didrocks> duflu: oh, I thought you were flying to the sprint
<duflu> didrocks, yes I was, but not any more. How is the weather?
<didrocks> duflu: well, in Lyon,  blue sky
<duflu> didrocks, you're not in Malta either?
<didrocks> duflu: I'm not either, started to get sick this week-end and couldn't travel thus
<duflu> :(
<duflu> Well, Perth also blue sky.
<didrocks> still warm or is it starting already getting colder?
<duflu> I also went for lunch on Sunday up the coast which at least /looks like/ Malta
<duflu> didrocks, still over 30 degrees every day
<didrocks> ok, not the start of automn at all thus :)
<didrocks> here, we had 18°C yesterday, which is insane for February
<didrocks> last week was ~7°C
<duflu> Yeah that would be
<didrocks> quite pleasant, when you can walk outside :p
<Laney> good morning desktop!!!!
<didrocks> hey Laney!
<didrocks> how was your flight?
<Laney> yeah good
<didrocks> sunny Malta? (but windy from what I read)
<Laney> picked one which stopped in sardinia though, probably could have made it more efficient
<Laney> yep, and not that bad imho
<didrocks> seems like there is almost no direct flight to Malta
<didrocks> from anywhere :p
<Laney> there would have been, but I didn't pay enough attention :P
<duflu> Good morning Laney
<Laney> hey duflu, how's it going?
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<duflu> Laney, ah ok. You?
<didrocks> hey seb128
<duflu> Hi seb128
<Laney> yep, I'm good
<seb128> duflu, didrocks, we are missing you!
<didrocks> missing being with you guys :(
<duflu> seb128, thanks, it's nice to be needed
<duflu> Although sometimes in life needed too much
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<didrocks> hey oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<seb128> oSoMoN, I noticed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ibus/+bug/1814551 in my recent-bugs-triaging daily batch, might be worth keeping an eye on/checking
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1814551 in ibus (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 18.10's ibus package breaks password fields in Firefox Beta (65, 66 via PPA)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<duflu> Hi oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<oSoMoN> seb128, ack
<seb128> it claims that newer firefox versions have an issue with password entries again
<ricotz> good morning all
<seb128> hey ricotz
<Trevinho> mitya57: done, also please can you do your pushes under ~mitya57 instead of under ~compiz-team? So we can keep the branches list cleaner :)
<ricotz> seb128, hey
<seb128> audit: type=1400 audit(1550486647.552:90): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="snap.lightsoff.lightsoff" name="/etc/glvnd/egl_vendor.d/" pid=2421 comm="lightsoff" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=1000 ouid=0
<seb128> kenvandine, ^ but libglvnd didn't change since cosmic and I don't see changes around that in the mesa update either
<kenvandine> seb128: thx
<kenvandine> jbicha: I fixed eog plugins in the snap
<seb128> jbicha, can you push your update-notifier s390x changes to the vcs?
<kenvandine> jbicha: i'm going to attempt to build eog-plugins in now
<seb128> kenvandine, robert_ancell, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1816396
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1816396 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "[Disco] starting snap from the after-install notification fails" [Undecided,New]
<ricotz> seb128, hi, do you know if apparmor 2.13 is going to land in disco?
<seb128> ricotz, that's a question for security team, maybe chrisccoulson or mdeslaur know?
<ricotz> or jdstrand?
<sarnold> probably jdstrand
<mdeslaur> I vote for jdstrand
<jbicha> seb128: pushed
<seb128> jbicha, thx
<oSoMoN> ricotz,  work on merging 2.13 from debian is in progress
<ricotz> oSoMoN, thanks
<seb128> kenvandine,
<seb128> sudo dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest=org.freedesktop.NetworkManager /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.SetLogging string:"debug" string:""
<jamesh> didrocks: I ran into a weird bug with gnome-terminal resizing when I change tabs.  It seems like it might be related to Yaru, since it doesn't occur with Adwaita: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/yaru-theme/+bug/1816436
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1816436 in yaru-theme (Ubuntu) "gnome-terminal window shrinks when changing tabs" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> jamesh: do you mind report it to the Yaru upstream github repo? clobrano ^
<didrocks> jamesh: more than possible with recent gnome-terminal versions
<jamesh> didrocks: sure.
<didrocks> thx!
<k_alam> didrocks: Hi, good afternoon
<didrocks> hey k_alam
<didrocks> k_alam: sorry, didn't get to review your fixes (but I saw them)
<didrocks> k_alam: planning to do them (and sponsoring) tomorrow
<k_alam> ok no prob...that's what I am about to ask...
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> yeah I saw you did the fix I discussed, just need a deeper look
<k_alam> I moved those files to unity session
<jbicha> jamesh: for a similar testcase, see the last few comments at (closed) https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-terminal/issues/44
<gitbot> GNOME issue 44 in gnome-terminal "Implement header bar" [Opened]
<jbicha> jamesh:   gsettings set org.gnome.Terminal.Legacy.Settings headerbar false   (and then close all your terminals and reopen and see if you still have the bug)
<jbicha> upstream does not enable the headerbar by default for 3.31/3.32
<jamesh> jbicha: turning off the headerbar makes no difference
<jamesh> I strongly suspect it is the notebook tabs (specifically how they're drawn with Yaru), which is there with or without the headerbar
<jbicha> ok, thanks
<jbicha> I guess it's worth trying to reproduce with Adwaita then?
<jbicha> oh you already said that
<clobrano> didrocks, jamesh: weird bug :O
<Laney> there's been similar things before
<Laney> it was something to do with the cell based stuff in vte IIRC
<clobrano> Laney: I see, it  doensn't happen with factor 1
<Laney> clobrano: it was something to do with vte calculating $size_thing internally based on sizes from the theme
<Laney> and that was going wrong with Ambiance
<mitya57> Trevinho: thanks! I will use ~mitya57 next time.
<mitya57> (and I will delete my existing branch in lp:compiz now)
<clobrano> jamesh: the culprit was the orange border in checked tabs
<clobrano> probably at higher scales, computing the size of the border creates some issue
<clobrano> pushing a change now
<jamesh> clobrano: so keep the underline for inactive tabs, just using the background colour?
<clobrano> No underline at all actually. In fact, for checked tabs, we have underline + font change + background highlight. It's a bit too much
<k_alam> clobrano: We have no-shadow for rightmost button, so it looks different than headerbar button:checked even though path-bar buttons are just headerbar buttons . no?
<clobrano> k_alam: pathbar buttons have a special class, so they might be styled differently. However I expect no shadow in any hb button. Isn't that so?
<k_alam> clobrano: they are inheriting from headerbar-buttons the same as in 3.26, but even if has special styles it should still respect the generic button state....I guess regression in upstream
<clobrano> k_alam: I see, definitely not expected. Unfortunately I need a VM that I can only use tomorrow
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-02-19
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Hi didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<Laney> moin moin
<seb128> hoi
<willcooke> morning
<didrocks> morning
<willcooke> hi didrocks
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Morning Laney, seb128, willcooke, oSoMoN
<duflu> Is there a PPA around that might contain Nvidia 418.30?
<seb128> tseliot, ^
<ricotz> duflu, yes, but not updated for the libnvidia-egl-wayland change
<duflu> ricotz, no problem I only want to test a Xorg driver fix
<ricotz> duflu, https://launchpad.net/~mamarley/+archive/ubuntu/staging/+packages
<duflu> which Nvidia don't seem to have publicly documented, but privately mentioned
<duflu> Ta ricotz
<duflu> Anyone know a more official PPA from say tseliot or tjaalton?
<duflu> For Nvidia 418
<tjaalton> duflu: graphics-drivers ppa maybe
<ricotz> duflu, https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages
<tjaalton> that ^
<ricotz> but concerning the mentioned issue I haven't copied it there
<tseliot> duflu: I am going to upload here soon too https://launchpad.net/~oem-solutions-group/+archive/ubuntu/nvidia-driver-staging
<duflu> tseliot, thanks. I have already decided not looking at it today
<duflu> So I will bookmark that
<duflu> trevinho, Laney, is there an env var to override glib schema search dirs?
<seb128> Trevinho, you marked https://trello.com/c/bRmox812/131-glib-bookmarks-rename-crash-fix as fixed in bionic-SRU but at least the glib change is not in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glib2.0/2.56.3-0ubuntu0.18.04.1
<duflu> Trevinho ^
<seb128> duflu, it's looking in XDG_DATA_DIRS dirs
<seb128> so you can add to that list
<duflu> Oh. Ta seb128
<seb128> np
<seb128> duflu, there is also GSETTINGS_SCHEMA_DIR
<seb128> which it uses in addition to the system ones
<seb128> like GSETTINGS_SCHEMA_DIR=builddir/data/
<seb128> not that you need to compile the schemas in ther (glib-compile-schemas)
<Laney> indeed
<seb128> note*
<duflu> Well, XDG_DATA_DIRS works. Now completed relearning what changed in the past two weeks to make gnome-shell runnable
<duflu> -re
<seb128> didrocks, thx for doing the sponsoring for those unity session changes, I had dropped some references to those in my backlog but wasn't near to get to them yet
<didrocks> seb128: no worry! I'm going to still try a session restarts (so probably will upload the last one tomorrow) to ensure that everything is ok for the one with UPSTART ref
<seb128> trevinho, Laney, thx for the glib/bionic SRU :)
<seb128> didrocks, makes sense, no hurry for that
<didrocks> btw, launchpad branch handling is confusing :/
<didrocks> (as the previous MP was another branch, and it wasn't reverted)
<Laney> seb128 the Launchpad spy ;-)
<didrocks> anyway, fixed in 19.04.2, and not a big issue
<seb128> k
<jamesh> robert_ancell: https://github.com/flatpak/xdg-desktop-portal/blob/master/src/xdp-utils.c#L500-L501
<willcooke> mpt, https://trello.com/c/SuVs7ZZA/120-can-we-enable-geoclue-out-of-the-box
<willcooke> I've added you to the card so you should have edit rights
<mpt> thanks
<Laney> what's running profile.d in graphical sessions?
<Laney> bash
<seb128> good old bash
<k_alam> seb128: Hi,  the logout issue we talked about was fixed upstream, can we cherry pick that for systemd-240-7 ?
<k_alam> https://github.com/systemd/systemd/pull/11697
<gitbot> systemd issue (Pull request) 11697 in systemd "Notify about Job property change when job is uninstalled" [Pid1, Closed]
<seb128> k_alam, k
<k_alam> Thanks.
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-02-20
<ricotz> good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<ricotz> didrocks, hey
<ricotz> could you retry this libreoffice build? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/1:6.2.1~rc1-0ubuntu1/+build/16407284
<ricotz> seems the launchpad builder gone mad at the end ;)
<ricotz> gone/went
<duflu> Morning ricotz, didrocks
<ricotz> duflu, hi
<didrocks> hey ricotz duflu
 * didrocks restarts on new gnome-session
<clobrano> morning all guys o/
<didrocks> hey clobrano, how are you?
<willcooke> morning all
<duflu> Morning clobrano and willcooke
<willcooke> ar'noon duflu
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<willcooke> hihi didrocks
<clobrano> hey didrocks, could be better, but fine :), how are you?
<didrocks> clobrano: getting better (still a little bit sick), thanks!
<clobrano> didrocks: take care then ;)
<didrocks> thanks, you too!
<clobrano> :)
<darkxst> hey desktoppers! I have a couple weeks off work, and actual internet! I should do some packaging/bug fixes ;)
<darkxst> any parts of 3.32 that wont land in 19.04?
<seb128> hey Tim
<seb128> the feature freeze is tomorrow, I think jbicha did most of the updates (expect gnome-shell which Trevinho is doing), maybe check with him
<ricotz> could some take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zeitgeist/+bug/1814562
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1814562 in zeitgeist (Ubuntu) "Update to new upstream 1.0.2" [Low,New]
<clobrano> morning duflu, sorry I didn't mean to ignore you :)
<darkxst> hey seb128, ricotz
<ricotz> darkxst, hi
<kenvandine> robert_ancell: please see bug 1738164 and excuse my poor english :)
<ubot5> bug 1738164 in gnome-software (Ubuntu Cosmic) "[snap] U2F doesn't work with yubikey" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1738164
<kenvandine> oSoMoN: snap-store candidate now has the u2f-devices interface in the UI
<oSoMoN> cool
<seb128_> jbicha, is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xdg-dbus-proxy/+bug/1811824 blocked the webkitgtk update?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1811824 in xdg-dbus-proxy (Ubuntu) "[MIR] xdg-dbus-proxy" [Undecided,New]
<jbicha> seb128_: I am uploading webkitgtk now but yes, that MIR will keep it from migrating out of proposed
<seb128_> jibel, hey, thx
<Trevinho> Laney, andyrock: https://github.com/ubuntu/gnome-shell-extension-appindicator/pull/160
<gitbot> ubuntu issue (Pull request) 160 in gnome-shell-extension-appindicator "appindicators: rewrite classes using pure ES6 classes" [Open]
<seb128> does someone wants to tackle the gnome-session gnome-settings-daemon or totem updates?
<seb128> ff is tomorrow, Marco is working on gnome-shell
<seb128> I'm going to help on a few others, but those would be nice to pick ^
<seb128> jbicha, did you start on any of those/plan to do that?
<jbicha> seb128: totem is blocked because we need to decide whether to revert https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/totem/commit/51d6e05a2
<seb128> jbicha, did you bring that up somewhere?
<seb128> jbicha, also in doubt we can just revert and decide to undo that later
<jbicha> seb128: I mentioned it in my weekly update this week and last 😉
<jbicha> g-s-d is blocked on rebasing 53_sync_input_sources_to_accountsservice.patch, I had some trouble there and didn't mention it in the weekly update
<jbicha> except for that issue, g-s-d is up-to-date in our ubuntu-desktop git repo
<seb128> jbicha, weekly summary isn't really the right place to have an active discussion, as we/here/now is proving
<jbicha> well I would have mentioned it in this week's meeting but that didn't happen :)
<jbicha> I forgot to bring it up last week
<jbicha> I could open a new desktop topic…
<seb128> no, we discuss it here/now
<seb128> well we can't go against upstream
<seb128> and reverting seems non trivial since Bastien said they dropped support for vala plugins
<seb128> so I vote +1 to follow upstream
<seb128> it's not a major functionnality for Unity, just a little bit of integration regression
<seb128> which can be sorted out later if we really care about having it still for Unity
<jbicha> Laney: do you have an opinion on totem's zeitgeist plugin? ^
<jbicha> gnome-session is a trivial update: just translations, feel free to take that one
<jbicha> feel free to work on gnome-settings-daemon too if you want, I won't have time for it today
<seb128> I can look at that patch to update
<seb128> thx
<jbicha> g-s-d is a bit tricky, if you rebase the patch wrong, the login screen won't start :|
<jbicha> sorry I didn't get g-s-d done
<seb128> that's what you did? ;)
<seb128> no worry
<jbicha> the totem update is a bit funny: I had just split zeitgeist and gromit into separate binary packages and then upstream drops both of them!
<ricotz> totem upstream is no fun :(
<seb128> indeed
<ogra> just package vlc and call the package totem
<ricotz> seb128_, still a chance for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zeitgeist/+bug/1814562 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1814562 in zeitgeist (Ubuntu) "Update to new upstream 1.0.2" [Low,New]
<seb128_> ricotz, you could be doing that? :)
<seb128_> I can sponsor
<ricotz> seb128_, you just need to upload the prepared package :)
<ricotz> while totem is using meson it is so plain easy to support vala :\
<seb128_> I can look at sponsoring
<ricotz> seb128_, thanks
<jbicha> seb128_: oh it looks like the versions script stopped updating a week ago
<seb128_> jbicha, good one, let me fix that (and why my warning code didn't work :/)
<jbicha> seb128: libsoup update is blocked because of test failures https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/libsoup/issues/134
<gitbot> GNOME issue 134 in libsoup "2.65.90 test failures on Ubuntu" [Opened]
<seb128> jbicha, yeah, I was reading that/going to ask if maybe we should revert that commit?
<jbicha> seb128: you can do that if you like, I pushed my libsoup packaging to Salsa already
<jbicha> I've got appointments today, so I'll chat more later :)
<seb128> jbicha, k, thx for the feedback/pointers, ttyl!
<jbicha> ooh, nice, new vala was just accepted from Debian NEW
<jbicha> ricotz: did you get a chance to do any rebuilds with the new vala?
<ricotz> jbicha, I have taken a look at libunity and got frightened -- https://code.launchpad.net/~ricotz/libunity/syntax-fixes
<seb128> you guys don't plan to land a vala update in disco that requires fixing rdepends, do you?
<Laney> jbicha: I think zeitgeist should go away, does that help?
<seb128> jbicha, versions page refreshed
<kenvandine> oSoMoN: https://gitlab.com/inkscape/inkscape/issues/94
<gitbot> Inkscape issue 94 in inkscape "Inkscape SNAP version does not respect active keymap" [Opened]
<RAOF> ondra: Hey, do you still have that artik image with the binary mali drivers? We'd like to test the Mir 1.1.1 release against it (as we *should* have fixed all the bugs preventing it from working).
<Trevinho> fossfreedom: hey, do you have a package for budgie desktop that works in 3.32 and want that uploaded before FF? Since we're upgrading mutter for shell and we've some build issues there
<jbicha> ricotz: so we should decide go/no-go for new vala by tomorrow (if possible) because it's Feature Freeze
<jbicha> I don't want to do paperwork for a vala update later :)
<ricotz> jbicha, speaking with my vala hat on, I obviously want to get the most recent version out and used
<ricotz> so I am hoping libunity is the worst example as it requires quite some fixes
<jbicha> ricotz: are you able to do a test rebuild of all the rdepends?
<jbicha> is your MP enough to get libunity building?
<ricotz> jbicha, you might be faster to set up a ppa and use some ubuntu devel script?
<ricotz> irc it built, but there are API changes
<jbicha> I'm not aware of any existing script but I've done it before. I was trying to see if you were wanting to do it this time? :)
<ricotz> so to preserve the API and behaviour it needs some more insight, as I mentioned in the MP
<ricotz> I guess seeing more failures would help with that decision
<ricotz> aka there are easy and simple fixes which wouldn't block this, and there are things like libunity
<ricotz> jbicha, ah I found my old script
<ricotz> I am going to push a mass rebuild
<jbicha> thank you
<ricotz> jbicha, what is up with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zeitgeist/+bug/1814562
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1814562 in zeitgeist (Ubuntu) "Update to new upstream 1.0.2" [Low,New]
<jbicha> ricotz: I think seb128 will be taking a look at that bug, but he was busy today
<ricotz> seb128, please leave a note at the bug ^ if this is on your list now
<ricotz> jbicha, https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/ubuntu/vala-disco/+packages
<ricotz> was this forgotten to be approved https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fwupd/1.2.4-3 ?
<jbicha> ricotz: #ubuntu-release is a better place to ask that
<ricotz> jbicha, looks like a bunch of easy fixes, and some caused by the missing zeitgeist 1.0.2 update
<ricotz> and some caused by unrelated test failures
<jbicha> we know about libsoup already
<jbicha> do you have time to fix those issues relatively soon if we push the new vala to disco?
<ricotz> jbicha, how soon?
<jbicha> ricotz: um, maybe ask seb tomorrow
<ricotz> jbicha, if you see such warnings from vala/vapigen, please let me know -- https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/vala/issues/754
<gitbot> GNOME issue 754 in vala "Warning on parsing delegate with non-int array-length-type for result in GIR" [5. Gobject Introspection, Opened]
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-02-21
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<willcooke> morning
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<duflu> Morning willcooke
<willcooke> morning didrocks duflu
<seb128> trevinho, andyrock, bug #1817020
<ubot5> bug 1817020 in gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock (Ubuntu) "Touching and dragging an icon on the dock blocks input to other apps" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1817020
<seb128> jbicha, your new glib sync made a few autopkgtest unhappy, including glib itself, colord, ruby-gnome
 * Laney was going to test some of those autopkgtests before syncing, glad that it's not on him to fix it now :>
<seb128> kenvandine, robert_ancell, do we plan to update gnome-software this cycle? we are still on the 3.30 serie and feature freeze is today
<robert_ancell> seb128, I'm working on it now
<seb128> great, thx
<robert_ancell> seb128, https://gitlab.gnome.org/Teams/Design/settings-mockups/raw/master/region-and-language/region-and-language.png
<seb128> robert_ancell, thx
<duflu> Sanity check: We are aiming for Gnome 3.32 in disco right?
<Laney> Yes
<robert_ancell> seb128, gnome-software is still blocked on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libxmlb/+bug/1814997
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1814997 in libxmlb (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libxmlb" [Undecided,Triaged]
<andyrock> hey tjaalton! Mesa in bionic-proposed (and cosmic-proposed) is causing FTBS in unity (https://launchpadlibrarian.net/411782206/buildlog_ubuntu-bionic-amd64.unity_7.5.0+18.04.20190218-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz)
<andyrock> this patch for glew should be enough to fix the issue (https://salsa.debian.org/debian/glew/blob/master/debian/patches/0003-Fix_glex-moved-header.patch)
<duflu> \o/
<jbicha> Laney: I hope you aren't serious, but I'll try to avoid doing that again
<jbicha> colord isn't glib's fault and I think adwaita-icon-theme is to blame for ruby-gnome
<ricotz> jbicha, hi
<ricotz> I have started looking into some of the build failures with vala 0.43.90
<ricotz> 2 were vala regressions which will be fixed with vala 0.43.91
<ricotz> 5 are fixed with the proposed zeitgeist update
<Laney> jbicha: serious about what?
<jbicha> Laney: that I'm responsible for fixing glib's autopkgtest
<Laney> you don't think you should be?
<Laney> you've uploaded something which is failing its tests ...
<jbicha> I think we are a team and I'm trying to help out as much as I can, I'd appreciate if you'd help out where you can too :|
<Laney> sure, but I'm busy trying to get gnome-shell ready before feature freeze right now
<jbicha> I apologize for syncing glib this time, I didn't realize that I shouldn't have touched it here
<jbicha> I do try to avoid stepping on other people's work
<jbicha> that's why I stayed away from the gnome-shell/mutter update unless I was asked to help
<jbicha> and it's why I didn't touch gnome-keyring until the eve of Feature Freeze since maybe you were handling it
<jbicha> I guess we need to communicate better
<Laney> It's fine for you to have done it, I'm just saying that the responsibility doesn't begin and end with syncpackage - following up on issues is a part of the work too
<Laney> and if you don't think you'll be able to do that, then maybe waiting / asking is a better answer
<ricotz> Laney, could you sponsor a zeitgeist and folks update?
<Laney> perhaps later on
 * ricotz feels like reporting sponsor bugs isn't helping
<Laney> did you break things with a vala update?
<ricotz> Laney, this would be preparations towards and vala update
<ricotz> https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/ubuntu/vala-disco/+sourcepub/9928957/+listing-archive-extra
<ricotz> https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/ubuntu/vala-disco/+sourcepub/9928970/+listing-archive-extra
<seb128> ricotz, we don't plan to update vala now, do we?
<ricotz> seb128, some preparations for it
<seb128> feature freeze is today
<jbicha> seb128: we have in previous release cycles
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> we have better things to do that start spending time fixing things that stop building because of toolchain updates after ff :/
<andyrock> any help required for the glib's autopkgtest?
<jbicha> andyrock: hi, yes, but also…
<ricotz> seb128, I see, that is why I wanted to update e.g. zeitgeist 2 weeks ago
<jbicha> I prepared the tracker 2.2 upload in Salsa
<seb128> ricotz, that one package is not what changes the situation
<seb128> jbicha, is it blocked on something?
<jbicha> I figured out how to avoid the collation autopkgtest failure that caused us problems a few months ago, but now we get https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/tracker/issues/78
<gitbot> GNOME issue 78 in tracker "tests: cannot register existing type 'TrackerSparqlConnection'" [Opened]
<ricotz> seb128, it fixes 5 rdepend failures
<Laney> jbicha: let me look at that one while I'm waiting for Trevinho to push the shell branches
<andyrock> jbicha: that was because functional-tests on tracker were (and are) still using python2
<andyrock> isn't it?
<seb128> jbicha, did you try to build without -Wl,-Bsymbolic-functions ?
<Laney> hey
<Laney> don't spoil my fix :P
<jbicha> sorry, we have too many conversations going on, I'm losing context :)
<ricotz> seb128, to illustrate the situation https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/ubuntu/vala-disco/+packages?batch=200&memo=0&start=0
<seb128> ricotz, the point if that feature freeze is not a target to land updates & create more work
<seb128> it's a point where things should stop being disruptive so we can focus on bug fixing
<jbicha> andyrock: the last 2 commits at https://salsa.debian.org/gnome-team/tracker/commits/debian/master are how I fixed the collation issue, I commented on https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/tracker/issues/59
<gitbot> GNOME issue 59 in tracker "functional-16-collation test failures" [Opened]
<andyrock> jbicha: it was better to move to python3
<andyrock> imho
<ricotz> seb128, unfortunately it takes time for upstream projects to catch up on some changes, and if the vala update is not yet available then new errors are not getting fixed, but leaving this work to distros is unfortunate too
<seb128> jbicha, so who is looking at the glib problems?
<seb128> on which ones do you need help?
<kenvandine> robert_ancell: snap-store disables the snap plugin when run on kde because it can't find a service that provides secrets
<kenvandine> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/qgT1Z7Uh/
<kenvandine> robert_ancell: any ideas how we can make that gracefully handle that?
<seb128> jbicha, do you merge libgnomekbd's update to disco or should I do that?
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, need to ask azzaronea
<seb128> andyrock, ^
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, the short answer is to handle the GError and not pass it up, don't know of any side effects though.
<kenvandine> robert_ancell: my real question is do we even need the auth any more?  since we dropped paid snaps?
<kenvandine> i guess in the future we'll need it
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, yes, I can't think of any current case that it would be used.
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, which branch is that built from?
<kenvandine> snap-store
<kenvandine> i'm guessing it's snapd_client_set_auth_data
<kenvandine> that's triggering it
<tjaalton> andyrock: ok, if there's a bugreport (hope so) assign it to me and i'll have a look next week
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, no it's gs_auth_store_load in gs_plugin_setup
<robert_ancell> if you disable that it should work.
<robert_ancell> It means we wont send any macaroons, but that shouldn't matter anymore.
<kenvandine> and hide the menu
<kenvandine> i can do that
<jbicha> seb128: if autosync will still be on later today, we'll get libgnomekbd for free
<jbicha> seb128: RAOF is looking at colord, I don't know if he would need help
<jbicha> glib itself needs help and neither I nor Laney were probably going to be able to look into that today
<jbicha> I can file a bug with ruby-gnome2: they were fast last time
<seb128> jbicha, oh, we are in sync, I didn't remember I had uploaded the bugzilla patch to Debian as well, good then :)
<seb128> it's a bugfix update so no feature problem
<seb128> jbicha, please do for ruby-gnome
<jbicha> https://github.com/ruby-gnome2/ruby-gnome2/issues/1275
<gitbot> ruby-gnome2 issue 1275 in ruby-gnome2 "gtk2 test failure with Ubuntu 19.04" [Open]
<seb128> thx
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/core18-base-in-build-snapcraft-io/7715/11
<kenvandine> oSoMoN: yeah, i was testing it for him before lunch :)
<oSoMoN> nice
<kenvandine> tootle is now setup to build via build.snapcraft.io
<kenvandine> robert_ancell: great news... snap-store now works on kde :-D
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, \o/ nice work
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, has that always been an issue or is it new?
 * kenvandine just commented out code :)
<kenvandine> yeah
<robert_ancell> hatchet job
<kenvandine> remember way back when @popey got an empty window running gnome-software on neon?
<kenvandine> same reason
<kenvandine> no keyring i guess...
<robert_ancell> ah, it just handled the failure differently then
<kenvandine> plugins get disabled
<kenvandine> snap isn't the only plugin that gets disabled because of it
<kenvandine> when we handle paid snaps again, we'll need to sort this out
<kenvandine> i left the code, just commented it out
<kenvandine> i figured libsecret-1-0 would require something that provides secrets
<didrocks> Trevinho: andyrock: hey! it seems that appindicator can crash the Shell if it can't find an asset (like too many logs it seems): https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/issues/984
<gitbot> GNOME issue 984 in gnome-shell "GnomeShell crash with Cozy Cloud on Ubuntu 18.04 and 18.10" [2. Needs Information, Opened]
<seb128> didrocks, it's probably worth rls-incoming tagging and review next week in the meeting
<seb128> the italians are busy trying to land new gnome-shell before ff today :)
<didrocks> seb128: sure! let me convert to an ubuntu bug
<seb128> also those guys should fix their code to not request invalid icons :p
<didrocks> yeah, that was my first request
<didrocks> I think the extension should be more robust on those
<didrocks> and as well the Shell…
<didrocks> but at least, we can impact one of them ;)
<seb128> it's also probably an issue with https://github.com/ubuntu/gnome-shell-extension-appindicator
<seb128> e.g not ubuntu specific
<didrocks> right, we are in sync
<didrocks> so it's the same code :)
<seb128> didrocks, thx for raising it/being responsive to those upstreams btw!
<didrocks> no worry! Let me still turn it into a rls-* bug, good suggestion for tracking rather than random pings :)
<jbicha> seb128: sorry to come back around on this, but it's easier today than having to do paperwork… if ricotz commits to fixing the vala rdepends soon-ish, would you be willing to sync the new vala?
<seb128> jbicha, I'm not syncing it but I'm not stopping you to do that as long as you deal with the fallover
<jbicha> seb128: did you claim bug 1814562?
<ubot5> bug 1814562 in zeitgeist (Ubuntu) "Update to new upstream 1.0.2" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1814562
<seb128> jbicha, no, but I can try to get to that today if you can't
<seb128> though I guess it's not a ff topic so tomorrow is fine as well
<jbicha> I guess I can do it, I didn't want to take away your work today 😉
<ricotz> zeitgeist/folks is actually a ff-topic for vala (if considered), so this safes time for tomorrow
<seb128> jbicha, thx for asking :)
<andyrock> mitya57: hey do you mind SRUing glewmx  1.13.0-4ubuntu2  to cosmic  and bionic? it's causing FTBS in unity
<jbicha> I'm blocked on uploading gnome-photos because of https://salsa.debian.org/gnome-team/gnome-photos/merge_requests/1/diffs
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 1 in gnome-photos "installed-tests" [Opened]
<jbicha> I could just run the build tests for autopkgtest but that doesn't seem very helpful…
<mitya57> andyrock: can you please file a bug, better with SRU template filled?
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-02-22
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Hi didrocks
<duflu> Come here often?
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<didrocks> hey duflu, sometimes only ;) you?
<didrocks> salut seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks, en forme ?
<didrocks> seb128: le nez qui se bouche et débouche, mais au sec au moins moi :p
<seb128> hehe
<didrocks> ça va, ça ne vous a pas touché mvo et toi ?
<duflu> didrocks, same
<duflu> Morning seb128
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you?
<duflu> seb128, going OK. You?
<seb128> didrocks, non, c'est dans l'autre moitié de l'hôtel
<didrocks> seb128: ah, donc une moitié aura pris sa douche et pas l'autre
<didrocks> changez de place dans la salle desktop! :)
<seb128> duflu, I'm good, I've been to bed early (for a sprint, 11pm) yesterday and that was a good choice
<seb128> didrocks, :)
<duflu> seb128, you must be fit. But also not jetlagged :)
<seb128> right
<duflu> I mean I would be jetlagged, but then remembered it's no so far for you
<willcooke> morning
<Laney> HEY!
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<willcooke> ca va didrocks?
<didrocks> morning x_nox
<didrocks> ça va willcooke, et toi ? pas noyé ? :)
<willcooke> Je suis un bateau
<didrocks> ahah
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks, good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Morning willcooke, Laney, oSoMoN
<willcooke> afternoon duflu
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN
<kenvandine> jibel: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VP4Z93t92X/
<andyrock> mitya57: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glewmx/+bug/1817266
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1817266 in glewmx (Ubuntu) "FTBS Unity7 when using cosmic-proposed or bionic-proposed." [Medium,New]
<mitya57> andyrock: Thanks! I will do the uploads later today.
<andyrock> mitya57: thx!
<Laney> jbicha: you might want https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/glib/merge_requests/687
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 687 in glib "Resolve "socket-service test is flaky"" [Gsocket, Intermittent, Test Failure, Merged]
<oSoMoN> seb128, the poppler patches are already in the LO 6.2.1~rc1 source tarball, so unless there are breaking changes between 0.73 and 0.74 we should be good
<Trevinho> Laney: Ianooooo!
<Trevinho> Budgie!
<seb128> oSoMoN, https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/poppler/poppler/commit/51bb46766cc5b50d81227cd91e518bc78b0a944b
<oSoMoN> thanks
<Laney> fossfreedom: going to upload that new budgie-desktop with Marco's patch, to get Shell to move from -proposed
<Laney> feel free to replace it or whatever you like
<jbicha> Laney: I think there are several GNOME Shell extensions you'll need to update to get gnome-shell to migrate, see something like
<jbicha> apt-cache showpkg gnome-shell | grep 3.31
<jbicha> those strict gnome-shell dependencies are annoying
<jbicha> oh, they show up on update_output too
<mitya57> andyrock: uploaded!
<seb128> andyrock, trevinho, opinion on https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mNj83D62xn/ ?
<jbicha> jibel: I noticed that daily's disco pending ISO doesn't have the Ubuntu Dock running
<jbicha> jibel: oh never mind, that's because the Ubuntu Dock extension migrated out of -proposed before gnome-shell did
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-02-23
<Laney> jbicha: I can read update_output, yes.
<Laney> If you want to help, feel free.
<Laney> I'll probably not look at that until Monday
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-02-24
<TheSashmo> ok im going crazy.... no matter what I do, my laptop running ubuntu 18, keeps locking the screen and turning off the display, i've tried all the suggest online, and even used gnome tweaks, but its keeps turning off, does ANYONE know wtf?
<gQuigs> TheSashmo: how long does it take until it happens.. ?
<TheSashmo> its about 5mins
<TheSashmo> ok I think I solved it
<TheSashmo> effing power section has a screen option too!
<TheSashmo> FML
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-02-17
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Hi didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<oSoMoN> hey duflu, salut didrocks
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN, bon week-end ?
<Wimpress> Morning o/
<seb128> gooood morning desktopers!
<seb128> hey Wimpress, how are you? had a good w.e?
<duflu> Morning Wimpress and seb128
<duflu> Good holiday?
<didrocks> salut seb128, bonne vacances ?
<didrocks> hey Wimpress
<seb128> hey duflu, didrocks
<seb128> yes! was nice, sunny and relaxing!
<seb128> we also managed to shake out our winter bugs/colds :)
<didrocks> glad to hear that :)
<Wimpress> Glad you had a good time seb128
<Wimpress> I like the sound of some warm weather :-)
<Wimpress> Good weekend here. Making Lego robots with my daughter during the day.
<Wimpress> MATE 1.24 in Debian Unstable and Focal during the evening.
<Wimpress> Helped fixed a thing for GunnarHj too :-)
<didrocks> great!
<jamesh> fyi: if you run into text entry problems in snapped desktop apps on 20.04, it is due to a change in the ibus socket path in the last update
<jamesh> there's a fix in master, and it should be back ported to snapd 2.43.x
<Saviq> hey all, did you guys ever see keyboard input randomly going away from snaps?
<jamesh> Saviq: see two lines up :-)
<Saviq> jamesh: d'uh!
<Saviq> I was about to say I felt like it's ibus-related
<Saviq> jamesh: known workaround?
<Wimpress> popey: FYI: See above
<duflu> bug 1863255
<ubot5> bug 1863255 in snapd (Ubuntu) "Programs installed in Snap format do not detect the keyboard " [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1863255
<jamesh> Saviq: "snap refresh --edge core" might be a good short term fix, but you'll probably want to switch back afterwards
<jamesh> or try pinning to the old ibus version
<jamesh> https://github.com/snapcore/snapd/pull/8139 <- here's the snapd change fixing the problem
<gitbot> snapcore issue (Pull request) 8139 in snapd "interfaces/{desktop-legacy,unity7}: adjust for new ibus socket location" [Simple 😃, Closed]
<seb128> jamesh, that's in this focal upload right https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/snapd/2.43.3+git1.8109f8 right?
<jamesh> seb128: looks like it, yeah.
<Saviq> not sure if related, but I randomly started getting
<Saviq> libgtk-3.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Saviq> i.e. snaps losing the gtk runtime (?)
<oSoMoN> Saviq, for the chromium snap, a workaround is to delete ~/snap/chromium/common/.cache, not sure about other snaps that are affected
<marcustomlinson> morning oSoMoN duflu didrocks Wimpress seb128 jamesh and Saviq :)
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, hey marcustomlinson
<oSoMoN> didrocks, très bon week-end, my mom was visiting so we walked around Barcelona, that was nice
<seb128> oSoMoN, is that a workaround for the libgtk missing? why is the cache getting in that state/creating that problem?
<oSoMoN> salut seb128, hey marcustomlinson
<didrocks> hey marcustomlinson, all good?
<didrocks> oSoMoN: nice :)
<marcustomlinson> all good thank you :)
<duflu> Morning marcustomlinson
<jamesh> Saviq: you could try running "sudo /usr/lib/snapd/snap-discard-ns $snapname" and try starting the app again
<oSoMoN> seb128, the workaround is for the ibus change that broke keyboard input in snaps, I haven't had time to look into it further, it was suggested by someone on a duplicate of the bug report
<jamesh> Saviq: see if there is anything interesting on the console
<seb128> oSoMoN, ah ok
<marcustomlinson> how you didrocks?
<oSoMoN> not sure whether it would work for other snaps, but given that there is a proper fix already merged and being backported, I don't feel like spending too much time on this
<Saviq> oi! marcustomlinson
<oSoMoN> got plenty on my plate of the week already…
<seb128> oSoMoN, a new snapd was just uploaded to focal with a fix for ibus, unsure if with that version removing the cache is still needed, if that's the case we probably need to force a cache refresh
<seb128> jamesh, ^
<didrocks> marcustomlinson: quite fine as well, thanks :)
<oSoMoN> seb128, I'll test but I'd expect/hope that removing the cache wouldn't be needed with the new snapd
<Saviq> jamesh: that did the trick https://pastebin.canonical.com/p/yZNy7mNjrv/
<Saviq> on that note, is gdk-pixbuf-loaders.cache only generated once? I had to manually generate it having recovered `snap/firefox` from a backup
<seb128> Saviq, looks like a topic for #snappy
<seb128> you probably want zyga around
<Saviq> but… but… jamesh is fixing all my issues here! ;)
<Saviq> but yeah, will let zyga know
<seb128> thx :
<seb128> :)
<Wimpress> Morning marcustomlinson o/
<jamesh> Saviq: any time you need to use snap-discard-ns is probably a bug
<Saviq> I'm sure
<Laney> morning
<marcustomlinson> hey Laney
<didrocks> morning Laney, good week-end?
<oSoMoN> morning Laney, Wimpress
<Wimpress> oSoMoN: o/
<marcustomlinson> popey, Wimpress, Laney: no flooding by you I hope?
<Wimpress> Yep, flooding here.
<marcustomlinson> :(((((
<Wimpress> We're fortunate. On a hill.
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you?
<Wimpress> But we can't leave our road, because the bottom of the hill is 4 feet deep.
<marcustomlinson> damn
<Laney> hey marcustomlinson didrocks oSoMoN Wimpress seb128!
<Laney> was a nice weekend, mainly hid inside from the storm though
<Laney> no flooding here, not really near to any rivers
<Laney> although once the drains were blocked up with leaves and the next road along became a river
<Laney> that was amusing
<Laney> seb128: feeling rested?
<seb128> Laney, yes, holidays were great, thanks :)
<Laney> heading south is the way
<jamesh> if you head far enough south, you'll hit summer
<seb128> indeed :)
<oSoMoN> seb128, I confirm that installing snapd from focal-proposed is enough to fix the keyboard input problem with chromium, no need to delete the cache, it's just a useful workaround until the snapd update is available to everyone
<jamesh> I wonder why deleting the cache changed the behaviour?
<seb128> oSoMoN, great, thanks!
<oSoMoN> it could be that chromium doesn't even try to use ibus in that case
<oSoMoN> seb128, I'm sure you have plenty to catch up with, but could you suggest someone who could review https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/software-properties/+git/software-properties/+merge/379239 ?
<seb128> oSoMoN, didrocks or Laney maybe if they can spare some cycles for review
<seb128> oSoMoN, I will try also to have a look once I'm done catching up with things, might not be today though
<didrocks> it’s quite large and I still have plenty to catchup, but I’ll try later this week, like on Wednesday
<didrocks> (if nobody beats me to it)
<oSoMoN> thanks, I appreciate it! there's a PPA with test packages here: https://launchpad.net/~osomon/+archive/ubuntu/software-properties/+packages
<didrocks> oh nice! thanks for publishing this
 * didrocks adds that next to the list of ETOOMANYMIRs to review
 * seb128 hugs didrocks, thanks for taking some for the team :)
<seb128> hopefully those MIRs are easy enough
 * didrocks hugs back. I didn’t look yet, I think 2 of them are needed before FF and the GameMode one can be post-FF as less important?
<seb128> yes, I think it's a fair statement (unless Wimpress disagrees and would like to push to get gamemoded in earlier rather than later)
<seb128> the gedit ones are just split of existing code and glib/gtk libraries
<seb128> so shouldn't be too complex/security sensitive/...
<didrocks> yeah, I plan that as well for Wednesday
<Wimpress> I don't mind when Gamemode lands, so long as it features in Focal :-)
<didrocks> (meaning: done by Wednesday at most)
<seb128> brb, changing location
<Saviq> jamesh: FYI: edge core (16-2.43.3+git1659.8fa09ac) didn't help with the ibus issue - downloading ibus did
<Saviq> oSoMoN: FYI ↑
<Saviq> s/downloading/downgrading/
<amurray> Saviq: the other option would be running something like:
<amurray> sudo sed -i 's|/tmp/ibus/|/home/*/.cache/ibus/|' /var/lib/snapd/apparmor/profiles/snap.gnome-calculator.gnome-calculator
<amurray> sudo apparmor_parser -Tr /var/lib/snapd/apparmor/profiles/snap.gnome-calculator.gnome-calculator
<amurray> but next update to the affected snap you would need to re-run it - but at least it will get you going for now
<amurray> (and replace gnome-calculator.gnome-calculator with firefox.firefox or whatever snap in question)
<Laney> yeah can probably look at some point
 * Laney returns from the caves of mozjs
 * duflu likes the sound of that
<duflu> Also good morning Laney
<duflu> And good night
 * duflu is already cooking
<Laney> hi & bye duflu
<Laney> ...and now the tests are even running
<jamesh> Saviq: I wonder if it is re-execing to the copy of snapd from the core snap?
<jamesh> Saviq: "sudo ls -l /proc/$(pidof snapd)/exe" would probably prove that one way or another
<Saviq> jamesh: looks like it, yes:
<Saviq> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 lut 17 11:36 /proc/1928/exe -> /snap/core/8712/usr/lib/snapd/snapd
<ricotz> hello desktopers :)
<seb128> hey ricotz, how are you?
<ricotz> seb128, hi, coould be better ;), did you have some nice holidays?
<seb128> ricotz, oh, I hope things get better then!
<seb128> ricotz, I had nice holidays yes, relaxing :)
<ricotz> seb128, thanks, nothing serious though
<ricotz> seb128, great to hear that
<seb128> k, good then :)
<seb128> ricotz, I saw your vala commits on #debian-gnome, do you need sponsoring for the update?
<ricotz> seb128, oh, of course, that would be great! there is libgee-0.8 update too
<seb128> ricotz, I will have a look
<ricotz> seb128, I guess pushing vala to unstable would be possible?
<seb128> up to you, you are the maintainer :)
<seb128> but seems fine to me yes
<ricotz> I think I saw some GNOME 3.36 beta releases landing in unstable already
<seb128> if you are confident it's ready/isn't going to create too much issues
<seb128> right, apps without major changes are usually fine for unstable/testing users
<seb128> but as said, you know the package better so I will trust you if you believe it's ready for unstabl
<ricotz> it should be fine and it is one of the toolchain packages which should land early in unstable
<ricotz> so please target unstable for 0.47.91
<seb128> k
<ricotz> fyi, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nodejs/+bug/1863463
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1863463 in nodejs (Ubuntu) "Firefox 75 requires nodejs >= 10.19" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey, http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/c/c2esp/focal/amd64 seems like it could be a real issue, it failed on all archs and a retry didn't make a difference, could you investigate the issue?
<xclaesse> Hi there. Every time I get a kernel update on 20.04 I see those messages: https://pastebin.com/Rf9vVVBM. Not sure if that's harmless or not.
<oSoMoN> seb128, I forgot to mention this morning: I prepared debian updates for tepl and gedit, merge requests are up for review on salsa
<seb128> oSoMoN, ah nice, I will have a look
<seb128> xclaesse, hey, no idea about those, maybe #ubuntu-kernel has a better clue?
<tkamppeter> seb128, I am having a look into this.
<seb128> tkamppeter, thanks
<xclaesse> seb128: ok thanks :)
<seb128> np!
<xclaesse> seb128: while you're there, I think you should consider getting that gtk patch: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gtk/merge_requests/1356
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 1356 in gtk "GtkSearchEngineSimple: Disable recursive search" [Merged]
<seb128> xclaesse, thanks, that probably makes sense to get yes, I will keep an eye on it and backport if there is no release before the end of the cycle
<xclaesse> seb128: and it would also be nice to make nautilus recommend tracker instead of depend. atm trying to uninstalled tracker also uninstall nautilus and ubuntu-desktop :(
<xclaesse> I get that tracker gets installed by default, but personally I don't need my CPU to be at 100% for several hours each time I clone or move a git repo :p
<xclaesse> and tracker does not even have a UI to set the dirs to ignore
<seb128> xclaesse, I saw your report, I need to check how is nautilus behaving without tracker. Upstream insisted some cycle ago that tracker was a depends and some of the nautilus core features wouldn't work without it installed (like favorite files, batch renaming, ..)
<xclaesse> or maybe just a way to disable/uninstall miners would do the trick
<xclaesse> seb128: thanks a lot ! :D
<seb128> np!
<seb128> xclaesse, you can configure the tracker folders in gnome-control-center/search/files no?
<xclaesse> seb128: I don't see how. I can only move "files" up and down
<seb128> otherwise gsettings :p
<diddledan> git clone into a place other than ~/Documents :-) I put all my git stuff in dirs below ~/Development and don't get any tracker shenanigans
<xclaesse> it's supposed to ignore folders with .git, but it doesn't seems to work. or maybe it was using CPU for something else... dunno
<xclaesse> the point is for me tracker is totally useless and I saw it at 100% CPU a few times
<xclaesse> oh, I see in dconf I can disable index on battery, that would already help to mitigate my biggest issue with tracke :p
<xclaesse> that definitely MUST be disabled by default
<seb128> xclaesse, there is a 'search location' in the headbar of the search settings page
<seb128> we know buttons in headerbar are not the most obvious thing :/
<diddledan> the toggle in the header bar is worse than having buttons IMO :-p
<seb128> xclaesse, but yeah, disabling indexing on battery might be a better default ... https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/tracker-miners/issues/1
<gitbot> GNOME issue 1 in tracker-miners "tracker-miners should not be running while on battery" [Opened]
<xclaesse> seb128: oh, indeed that hearder button is what I was looking for I guess. There is no way to add exclude directories, but I can disable $HOME completely there
<diddledan> that toggle should either be on the left menu list where you can choose the `search` option. or in the search pane itself above the list of apps
<xclaesse> that will do the trick, thanks :)
<seb128> np!
* Laney changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336
<tkamppeter> seb128, the problem with c2esp is that it is the only driver needing CMY CUPS Raster data (all the others use RGB) and Ghostscript segfaults on this format, at least for some input files. So it is a Ghostscript bug.
<tkamppeter> seb128, I will report this to Ghostscript but until we get a fix it can take some time. What is affected in real life are the rather rare Kodak printers (never got a bug report about one not printing, are they still on the market?).
<tkamppeter> seb128, should we perhaps add an exception to the autopkg tests so that this package gets skipped or ignored to keep CUPS updates getting through to the release quickly?
<oSoMoN> have a good evening everyone
<tkamppeter> seb128, Ghostscript bug reported: https://bugs.ghostscript.com/show_bug.cgi?id=702133
<ubot5> bugs.ghostscript.com bug 702133 in CUPS driver "Ghostscript does not correctly create CMY CUPS Raster and often crashes" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
 * Laney squeals
<Laney> some snaps have started spamming with apparmor denials
<Laney> gnome-shell does NOT do well with hundreds of notifications
<tkamppeter> seb128, c2esp problem seems to be solved. When Ghostscript did not segfault the output was messy and I found an older bug fixing this (but was not yet in our GS 9.50), https://bugs.ghostscript.com/show_bug.cgi?id=701625. I added the fix to our Ghostscript and this fixed also the segfault. It is uploaded now and I hope this makes all working.
<ubot5> bugs.ghostscript.com bug 701625 in CUPS driver ""cups"/"pwgraster" output device: CMY output is messed up" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<seb128> tkamppeter, great, thank you
<xclaesse> Is it intentional there is no more "python"
<xclaesse> I only have python2 and python3
<mwhudson> xclaesse: yes
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-02-18
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Hi didrocks
<didrocks> good afternoon duflu
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
<duflu> Morning seb128
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you?
<duflu> seb128, going OK. You?
<seb128> I'm good, thanks!
<duflu> Looks like some performance improvements have and will squeeze into 3.36 late in the cycle. But I will wait and see what the status is at final release before pointing out anything that didn't land and is worth patching
<seb128> k, makes sense
<didrocks> good morning seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks, en forme ?
<didrocks> ça va, et toi ?
<seb128> ça va bien :)
<seb128> Trevinho, jamesh, kenvandine, weekly summary reminder
<seb128> (and brb, going back to my desk now)
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<Laney> moin!
<didrocks> hey oSoMoN, Laney
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<oSoMoN> hey Laney
<Laney> hey didrocks et oSoMoN
<Laney> you well?
<didrocks> I’m good, thanks and you?
<Laney> yeah doing alright
<Laney> tried some non alcoholic beers in the pub last night to see what they were like
<Laney> actually quite tasty
<Laney> https://www.bigdropbrew.com/
<oSoMoN> I'm good, didn't sleep much but I feel alright now, let's see how the day goes
<seb128> hey Laney, oSoMoN! how are you?
<oSoMoN> salut seb128, ça va et toi?
 * Laney hands oSoMoN a strong coffee
<Laney> hey seb128
<Laney> looking like a nice day :>
<Laney> can't find my usb stick though
<Laney> you?
<Laney> spotify stopped spamming me with apparmor notifications once I restarted it
<Laney> was it something like: snap gets auto-refreshed, apparmor profiles get updated, old running copy can't do things any more?
<Laney> (590  Done    yesterday at 13:06 GMT  yesterday at 13:08 GMT  Auto-refresh snap "spotify")
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN and Laney
<Laney> nlɟnp ʎǝɥ
<Laney> thought I'd be kind and write it the correct way up for you to read :-)
<seb128> Laney, might be worth mentioning the apparmor spam to #snappy? also you said GNOME wasn't handling the spam nicely, is that performance DoS?
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> but you have to have installed aa-notify so ...
<seb128> right
<Laney> i'll make a forum post
<seb128> thx
<jamesh> Laney: the AppArmor profiles grant access to ~/snap/$snapname/$rev, which will change during a refresh.  It's not great for long running proesses, yeah
<jamesh> that is, they grant write access to the revision-specific dir
<Laney> Yeah, I do see denials in that directory
<Laney> but also e.g. D-Bus method calls being denied too
<Laney> I guess that's an instance of a general problem that the old profiles go away when you refresh
<seb128> oSoMoN, ça va (désolé, meetings donc IRC en délai ;)
<jamesh> I still wonder how many snaps have actually been developed to take advantage of versioned $SNAP_DATA / $SNAP_USER_DATA
<seb128> duflu, do you see any opinion in trying to get pulseaudio 0.13.9x in focal?
<didrocks> why oh why CI are you sefaulting? (choose your own theme song)
<Laney> perfect code, bad CPU
<didrocks> exactly! That or a compiler bug ofc
<didrocks> never the code :p
<didrocks> proof: works on my machine :p
<Laney> intel@intel.com Dear Intel, I have discovered a serious bug in your processor: it can't run my correct code. I think you might need to recall all processors out there. Love, didrocks
<didrocks> sent
<didrocks> :)
<Laney> :>
<duflu> seb128, sorry I missed that message. I keep checking for releases but hadn't checked on the release schedule. It's possible to target 14 if it's out soon enough...
<duflu> seb128, yes it sounds like we can try for it. Although I don't remember if there is any pressing reason
<duflu> I will probably have a look this week
<duflu> Probably more pressing is to get the bionic update out of proposed because it keeps breaking bionic systems (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bugs?field.tag=update-reverted)
<duflu> And good night.
<Wimpress> Morning  o/
<Laney> time for some SYNCS
<Laney> hey Wimpress
<Laney> handsome_feng: hey, have you seen kylin is failing to build? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/focal/ubuntukylin/
<Laney> looks like a packaging bug to me
<Laney> Unpacking parchives (1.1.4-1) ...
<Laney> dpkg: error processing archive /tmp/apt-dpkg-install-kWhCe0/1349-parchives_1.1.4-1_amd64.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite '/usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/actions/add-files-to-archive.png', which is also in package engrampa-common 1.24.0-1
<handsome_feng> Laney, thanks, I will deal with it soon
<Laney> cool
<handsome_feng> Laney, hi, I have uploaded the peony-extensions to the Debian archive, and the build error will been fixed when it auto-sync from Debian archive.
<Laney> handsome_feng: great!
<Wimpress> Laney: Just seen your message about parchives and engrampa
<Wimpress> handsome_feng: Anything I need to do to help with that?
<Laney> Looks like it'll auto-sync and all fix itself (assuming the fix to peony-extensions is correct)
<Wimpress> OK
<handsome_feng> Wimpress: Hi, I have fixed it and tested locally, thanks! :)
<Wimpress> Great :-)
<hellsworth> good morning desktopers
<Wimpress> hellsworth: o/
<marcustomlinson> hi hellsworth
<hellsworth> o/
<kenvandine> hey hellsworth
<didrocks> morning hellsworth
<Wimpress> OK desktopers, shall we get this show on the road? :)
<oSoMoN> morning hellsworth
<Wimpress> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-02-18
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Feb 18 14:31:42 2020 UTC.  The chair is Wimpress. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-02-18 | Current topic:
<Wimpress> Roll call:  didrocks, duflu, hellsworth, jamesh, jibel, kenvandine, Laney, marcustomlinson, oSoMoN, seb128 , tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell
 * seb128 gives kenvandine and hellsworth the look of 'you didn't post your weekly summary on discourse on friday' :)
<seb128> _o/
<kenvandine> indeed :)
<marcustomlinson> \o
<didrocks> as long as the road is safe… :)
<kenvandine> i'll get it posted once i get a browser that accepts keyboard input :)
<hellsworth> yes yes will do it soon :)
<seb128> kenvandine, sudo apt install firefox
<seb128> :p
<Wimpress> #topic rls-bb-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-02-18 | Current topic: rls-bb-bugs
<Wimpress> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<Wimpress> Not seeing anything obvious for us there.
<Wimpress> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<Wimpress> http://launchpad.net/bugs/1863724
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1863724 in mesa (Ubuntu Eoan) "Add missing pci-id's for Comet Lake (CML)" [Undecided,New]
<Wimpress> Looks like tjaalton has that in hadn ^
<seb128> looks like tjaalton nomited it and should probably take assignement?
<seb128> tjaalton, please when you nominate things assign them to yourself, it's a recurrent source of items we end discussing in meeting
<Wimpress> Not seeing anything else in bb-tracking that stands out.
<Wimpress> I am reminded we need to figure our what to do with some of the nm bugs.
<marcustomlinson> do we not have an owner for nm?
<seb128> no :(
<seb128> I suggested we just unmilestone them
<seb128> they will go through the process again if they are important enough
<Wimpress> Lets actually make a final decision on dropping them from milestone after this.
<seb128> but at this point they have been waiting for more than a year so they can probably wait until the incoming LTS...
<seb128> k
<Wimpress> Moving on to Eoan.
<Wimpress> #topic rls-ee-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-02-18 | Current topic: rls-ee-bugs
<Wimpress> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ee-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<Wimpress> Nothing to review it seems.
<Wimpress> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ee-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<Wimpress> http://launchpad.net/bugs/1853768
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1853768 in yaru-theme (Ubuntu Eoan) "Qt apps, like kid3-qt, which uses legacy icons "document-*.png", show them as normal document icon under Yaru theme" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> that's assigned?
<Wimpress> So it is.
<seb128> :)
<Wimpress> I can't read in straight lines it would appear.
<Wimpress> Moving on.
<Wimpress> #topic rls-ff-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-02-18 | Current topic: rls-ff-bugs
<Wimpress> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ff-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<didrocks> \me hands some glasses to Wimpress then
<marcustomlinson> what kind? whisky?
<didrocks> ahah
<Wimpress> So, several to review here.
<Wimpress> http://launchpad.net/bugs/1862169
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1862169 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in build_flavored_key()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<marcustomlinson> champagne bugs?
<Wimpress> Yep
<seb128> that one is fixed since today with https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grilo-plugins/0.3.11-1ubuntu1
<seb128> it's https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/grilo-plugins/commit/46d7c0ed
<seb128> I'm closing it
<Wimpress> Thanks.
<Wimpress> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1776447
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1776447 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Xorg's Indirect GLX broken from upstream regression" [Medium,Triaged]
<Wimpress> Looks like this should be assigned to Timo based on the comments.
<seb128> +1
<seb128> unsure if that's important enough to be rls tracked though
<seb128> it's a report from mid 2018 with no duplicate
<seb128> it's in the sponsoring queue which should be enough
<Wimpress> OK
<Wimpress> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+bug/1861769
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1861769 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "gdm3 crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_cast() from gdm_manager_handle_register_session() from ffi_call_unix64() from ffi_call() from g_cclosure_marshal_generic()" [Medium,Triaged]
<Trevinho> seems a +1
<seb128> wait, what do we do with the previous one
<seb128> what's the workflow to get champagne bugs out of the list?
<Laney> -champagne +notfixing
<seb128> untag + rls-ff-notfixing?
<seb128> Laney, thx
<Wimpress> So #1776447 (Xorg) has a patch attached for Focal.
<Wimpress> Back to https://pad.lv/1861769
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1861769 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "gdm3 crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_cast() from gdm_manager_handle_register_session() from ffi_call_unix64() from ffi_call() from g_cclosure_marshal_generic()" [Medium,Triaged]
<Wimpress> Looks like Daniel is investigating.
<Wimpress> Assign Daniel?
<seb128> 305 reports in 19.10
<seb128> I would just rls-ff-notfixing it
<seb128> it's a bug but I don't see any reason it needs to be rls targetted at this point
<seb128> others?
<Wimpress> OK with me. Can un tag it.
<didrocks> agreed, seems minor enough
<seb128> doing so
<Wimpress> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1861409
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1861409 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "searching for irc takes more than 10 minutes" [Low,Incomplete]
<Wimpress> Un-tag that one I think.
<seb128> I can't reproduce and it lacks info
<Wimpress> I dropped that tag.
<seb128> yeah, +1 for untagging to me, especially that Sergio didn't reply to the request for debug info
<seb128> thx
<Wimpress> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+bug/1862531
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1862531 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "[focal] Wayland session is not available when a laptop has an Nvidia card an Intel card is in use" [Low,Incomplete]
<Wimpress> Looks like Daniel understands that one.
<Wimpress> Assign Daniel and drop the tag?
<seb128> again seems non rls material to me
<didrocks> ack
<seb128> imho not assigning Daniel
<seb128> I doubt he's going to work on it
<Wimpress> OK
<Wimpress> Dropped tag.
<seb128> thx
<Wimpress> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock/+bug/1861310
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1861310 in gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock (Ubuntu) "Overlay with shortcut numbers not showing on dock with pressing Super+0 or Super+Q" [Low,Confirmed]
<Wimpress> Looks like a legit regression.
<kenvandine> yeah
<seb128> while I think it would be nice to fix I also don't feel like it's especially rls material
<Wimpress> HOw should we track it>?
<Trevinho> yeah, just a bug
<Trevinho> assign to me
<seb128> I tagged desktop-lts-wishlist which is how I built a personal list of 'would be nice to fix for the LTS'
<marcustomlinson> it's not obvious that it's "broken" really
<seb128> Trevinho, will you get to it realistically? you have lot of bugs assigned to you for cycles which aren't moving...
<marcustomlinson> just not there :P
<Trevinho> no, I'm saying not  to mark as RLS
<Wimpress> Assign to Trevinho and dropped the champagne tag.
<Trevinho> but just assigned, in case...
<seb128> wfm
<seb128> though I think like the assignement is a bit misleading
<seb128> but up to Marco, maybe he has time to look at it
<Wimpress> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1860540
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1860540 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Password entry has no way of displaying what you type" [Low,Fix committed]
<seb128> that's fixed in 3.35
<seb128> just untag until the update lands?
<Wimpress> Yep, I'll untag it.
<Trevinho> it was fixed even before (it hjas a contextual menu)
<Trevinho> so not-a-bug
<Wimpress> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1838151
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1838151 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "Poor quality audio with modern Bluetooth headsets in HSP/HFP. Missing wide band speech support." [Wishlist,Triaged]
<seb128> Trevinho, the bug is that the context menu is not obvious, which is fixed now with an icon in the entry
<Wimpress> So, this Bluetooth bug I'd love to see fixed.
<seb128> Wimpress, another one that would be nice to be fixed but probably doesn't qualify for rls tracking imho...
<Wimpress> But as Daniel explains the required upstream patches have not been merged.
<Trevinho> seb128:  well, "no way..." there's a way :)
<seb128> I would love to fix all those annoyance
<Laney> unatgging> we should be adding rls-ff-notfixing at the same time
<seb128> Trevinho, title is misleading
<Wimpress> We have a Trello card for that Bluetooth one.
<seb128> Laney, I'm adding those
<seb128> Wimpress, realistically we will not get to it I think...
<seb128> but yeah, it's in the backlog so let's see
<Laney> If you want it worked on then I think Daniel will have to be asked to do it
<Laney> so a matter of priorities ....
<Wimpress> seb128: What was you wishlist tag?
<seb128> Wimpress, desktop-lts-wishlist
<Wimpress> Thanks.
<Wimpress> Updated accordingly.
<seb128> thx
<Wimpress> Perhaps fixing this for 20.04.1 is doable.
<Wimpress> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-prime/+bug/1848326
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1848326 in nvidia-prime (Ubuntu) "[cosmic+] error booting with prime-select intel: prime-select does not update initramfs to blacklist nvidia modules" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Laney> agreed it'd be good to get it worked on at some point
<seb128> once we are in ff we should look at bugfixing backlog and adjust priorities
<seb128> imho
<seb128> tseliot, can you comment about that nvidia-prime one? how important is it?
<Laney> ask tseliot to look at that one ^- and accept or reject?
<Laney> wee
<Wimpress> While we wait...
<Wimpress> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mutter/+bug/1848951
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1848951 in mutter (Ubuntu) "High CPU when just moving the mouse" [Medium,In progress]
<Wimpress> WHich is somewhat assigned to Daniel.
<seb128> I think it's unclear (to Daniel?) how the champagne tag should be used...
<seb128> the few assigned to him are ongoing work he's doing
<Wimpress> Yeah.
<Laney> right, I have an action item to draft an email about that
<tseliot> seb128, Laney, looking
<Laney> untag them I'd say
<seb128> +1
<Wimpress> Untagged.
<Wimpress> Shall we move on to AOB?
<seb128> +1
<Wimpress> Actually.
<Wimpress> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
<Wimpress> #topic update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-02-18 | Current topic: update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
<seb128> oh right :)
<Laney> heh
<Laney> any insights seb128 ?
<seb128> so I reviewed that yesterday/today
<seb128> colord the i386 hint needs to be updated, I pinged Steve about it to know if we shouldn't just badtest all versions
<Laney> yeh
<Laney> that should be a reset-test, I will do that
<seb128> gscan2pdf/arm64 needs to be owned
<seb128> any taker?
<seb128> marcustomlinson, hellsworth, do you know what's going with http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/libr/libreoffice/focal/arm64 ?
<hellsworth> i will look at the failing tests asap
<tkamppeter> seb128, this is also blocking CUPS.
<seb128> hellsworth, thanks
<hellsworth> i saw the emails come through over the weekend but hadn't had a chance to look
<seb128> the c2esp/cups/cups-filters one have been retried and are green again with new ghostscript, that one needs a refresh to reflect
<marcustomlinson> hellsworth seb128: looks really odd, like something up with the builder
<seb128> blubblewrap looks like a libcap update issue, Lukazs has been poking at it so let's wait to see if he figures it out
<seb128> marcustomlinson, yeah...
<hellsworth> i was hoping that is what it would be since only some of the archs failed
<marcustomlinson> that same libreoffice package has passed many times before on arm64
<kenvandine> tkamppeter: congrats on getting that avahi fix upstream!
<seb128> mozjs60 failing to build I'm looking at
<seb128> and that should be it
<seb128> so gscan2pdf/arm64 needs an owner but didn't get one
<seb128> I'm going to card it and we will find a name to put on the card I guess
<tkamppeter> Yes, I wanted to say it now here, too: After 3 (!) years Trent merged it, hope he will do the promised release.
<tkamppeter> kenvandine, you have read it in my weekly update?
<seb128> https://trello.com/c/5lJGMuXL/123-gscan2pdf-arm64-autopkgtest-fails
<Wimpress> seb128: The gscan2pdf looks like the builder failed to come up.
<seb128> same as libreoffice?
<Wimpress> Or rebooted part way through the build.
<kenvandine> tkamppeter: and i got an email letting me know that's all resolved
<seb128> Wimpress, those are only the most recent tries, before it was failing on real error, e.g https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-focal/focal/arm64/g/gscan2pdf/20200131_095135_29260@/log.gz
<seb128> well timeout
<tkamppeter> kenvandine, yes, you were CCed in all that discussion.
<seb128> anyway, needs to be investigated, we have a card
<seb128> Wimpress, we can move to AOB
<Wimpress> OK
<Wimpress> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-02-18 | Current topic: AOB
<Wimpress> Who has something else they'd like to discuss?
<didrocks> nothing for me
<marcustomlinson> so about nm, I'm open to taking a shot at it if we're short of hands there, but I suppose only from around mid-March
<marcustomlinson> I've got some other priorities until then :)
<Wimpress> didrocks: Have you got zsys feedback yet?
<seb128> marcustomlinson, I'm dealing with keeping up with upstream but help would be welcome!
<seb128> Wimpress, is that trolling? :(
<didrocks> Wimpress: still not, we got one update after requesting it on the Trello card but nothing more for ~1week
<Wimpress> OK. Let me go back to them.
<didrocks> I hope they won’t come at the last minute with a big list of things to fixed by FF
<Wimpress> Anyone got anything else?
<seb128> Wimpress, just mentioning it but I'm unsure those champagne bugs belong/fit in the rls review process, but Laney said he was planning to email about that so maybe that's enough to fix the problem
<seb128> but they seem to have different sementic
<seb128> people use them to flag thing they hit, I don't think they intend to flag release issues
<Wimpress> Correct. But we should quickly review them to identify any rls issue and tag/untag accoirdingly.
<seb128> could be easier going
<Laney> If you want to triage them off into the wishlist tag as a team specific process that's also fine
<Laney> Putting them on that list is a way to make us review them
<seb128> like having one person doing the pre-review and rls tag those worth it
<Laney> This works for all teams which use the rls report
<Wimpress> Also sounds good.
<Wimpress> All done?
<seb128> I guess
<tkamppeter> Any core-dev here who could upload SANE? It seems that at Debian no one is doing it? I do not want another LTS with old SANE.
<Wimpress> tkamppeter: Do you have current packaging?
<Wimpress> Have you filed a PR in Salsa?
<seb128> tkamppeter, sounds like one for robert_ancell
<seb128> kenvandine, ^
<tkamppeter> I have done debdiff, both for Debian and for Ubuntu, and reported bugs.
<kenvandine> seb128: perhaps
<kenvandine> tkamppeter: can you ping robert and ask him ?
<kenvandine> probably tomorrow first thing your morning
<kenvandine> or email
<tkamppeter> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=951213
<ubot5> Debian bug 951213 in sane-backends "Request for update: SANE 1.0.29" [Important,Open]
<Laney> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=951213 ?
<tkamppeter> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sane-backends/+bug/1862926?_ga=2.172825632.2092980052.1581966388-909070028.1563372650
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1862926 in sane-backends (Ubuntu) "Request for update: SANE 1.0.29" [High,Confirmed]
<Laney> that was tagged as pending on Saturday
<Wimpress> OK. We are out of time.
<Laney> feel free to persue it in Ubuntu also, but probably also keep an eye on if it can be synced again
<Wimpress> Thanks everyone.
<Wimpress> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Feb 18 15:31:14 2020 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2020/ubuntu-desktop.2020-02-18-14.31.moin.txt
<Laney> pursue*
<hellsworth> thanks
<marcustomlinson> thanks
<oSoMoN>  thanks
<Laney> long one :O
<marcustomlinson> seb128: I'll be on paternity leave in about 3 weeks, so I've got a couple tasks that need attention before then.
<marcustomlinson> when I'm back (mid-March about) I'm happy to help on nm
<tkamppeter> Laney, what prevents a sync is that SANE in Ubuntu has a libsane1 transitional package. Could you check whether in FF it is still needed?
<seb128> marcustomlinson, right, I understand, we have been without assigned n-m maintainer for years, we can wait a bit longer for your help :)
<didrocks> thx
<marcustomlinson> seb128: I figured as much
<marcustomlinson> :P
<Laney> tkamppeter: such things are needed if there's not been an LTS in between
<seb128> Laney, take time to properly drink champagne!
 * Laney doesn't like fizzy
<Laney> the tag should have been IPA
<tkamppeter> Laney, is it still needed our SANE case and if so, until when?
<seb128> :)
<marcustomlinson> #scotch
<Laney> tkamppeter: I dunno, I'm trying to give you the knowledge to check :P
<Laney> skill sharing
<tkamppeter> Laney, OK.
<seb128> oSoMoN, Laney, I don't understand what happened with gnome-initial-setup, I've sponsored the .91 update in Debian and trying to pull pristine-tar & upstream/latest to the ubuntu side they conflict on the .90 tarball/commits for some reasons :/
<seb128> did you do that update twice instead of pulling .90 from salsa?
<Laney> seb128: should I know about this?
<Laney> but yes I see a different has for 3.35.90 there
<seb128> Laney, sorry I assumed you sponsored for oSoMoN while I was away, I forgot that Olivier had upload rights for GNOME
<Laney> hash*
<Laney> you can fix this situation by merging one into the other and then pushing that to lp and salsa
<seb128> I could also force push the Debian version over to launchpad :p
<seb128> I assume not lot of people have checkout of that package
<seb128> still annoying either way so I will first wait to understand what happened, hopefully we can avoid that to happen again in the futur
<Laney> wouldn't happen if we had this shit on salsa
<Laney> what if we blocked half a day in frankfurt to do that migration
<seb128> it's on my list of things to look at with you and Marco in .de
<seb128> +1
<Trevinho> +1
 * Trevinho scripts on fire
<seb128> Trevinho, new GNOME updates first, then you can hack away on that :)
<oSoMoN> seb128, did I accidentally recreate the pristine-tar tarballs instead of pulling from salsa? in that case feel free to push -f to overwrite my changes
<oSoMoN> seb128, are you saying that you're seeing conflicts on upstream/latest as well?
<oSoMoN> didrocks, thanks for merging my pot update branch :)
<didrocks> oSoMoN: yw! Hoping my comments on the other one makes sense
<oSoMoN> didrocks, looking now
<oSoMoN> didrocks, your comments are very sensible, going to adjust and reply in a moment
<didrocks> oSoMoN: no rush! Thanks :)
<seb128> oSoMoN, yes, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GHNhKDH5CB/
<seb128> oSoMoN, did you redo an gbp import-orig on the Ubuntu side? usually I do those updates by pulling upstream/latest & pristine-tar and merging debian/master to ubuntu/master
<Luna_> Hello, any meeting in 4 minutes or it has already been?
<oSoMoN> Luna_, the weekly meeting was 4 hours ago
<oSoMoN> seb128, I don't recall for sure, but I guess I did… very sorry about that
<Luna_> oSoMoN, alright will read up on the log then :)
<Luna_> before todays Thunderbird meetings in 25 minutes
<Luna_> read it now, cya all laters
<seb128> oSoMoN, don't worry, it's minor, I was just trying to understand what happened
<seb128> oSoMoN, k, I force pushed upstream/latest and pristine-tar with the Debian ones, you have to force pull, sorry about that
<oSoMoN> seb128, no worries, thanks for fixing them
<seb128> oSoMoN, np!
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-02-19
<pieq> Hello all!
<pieq> Wah, GNOME 3.36 will *finally* have a "Do not disturb" switch!!! \o/ \o/ \o/
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<didrocks> good morning
<didrocks> ah, finally took those 5 minutes to fix my weechat bindings :)
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN
<didrocks> ça va ?
<didrocks> oSoMoN: all good for me on the MP, do you plan to update the ppa or should I just patch it locally? (both is fine to me)
<didrocks> (I guess you add as well the snap label branch)
<oSoMoN> didrocks, ça va bien, et toi? thanks for the timely and careful review! I can update the PPA, but gotta run to school and daycare first
<didrocks> oSoMoN: ça va, pas de pb, dis-moi une fois que c’est cuit ;)
<seb128> goooood morning desktopers
<Laney> ello
<didrocks> hey Laney
<Wimpress> Morning desktopers o/
<seb128> hey Laney, Wimpress, how is uk today?
<Wimpress> Grey
<Wimpress> Less flooding. So that's good :-)
<didrocks> hey Wimpress
<Wimpress> Can actually leave the house today.
<Wimpress> didrocks: o/
<Wimpress> How is France today?
<didrocks> hey again seb128
<didrocks> good good, semi-rainy semi-sunny
<didrocks> in MIRing and rewevING world today :p
<seb128> lut didrocks
<Laney> hi didrocks seb128 Wimpress
<Laney> yeah it's ok here too, some places are quite affected though
<Laney> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-51555075
<didrocks> Laney: small question on systemd user activated service. Where do stdout ends up? Still syslog?
<duflu> Morning seb128, Laney, Wimpress
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you?
<duflu> seb128, I'm OK. Just had to make an appearance at my aunt's birthday. That was the mental break I needed. How are you?
<seb128> duflu, I'm good!
<seb128> duflu, did you start looking at pulseaudio yet? I want to update it in Debian/experimental as a first step, just making sure I'm not duping/redoing work you started before though
<duflu> seb128, not started yet and yes I was thinking we do Debian first on that
<duflu> as usual
<seb128> k, I will start with that then
<seb128> thx
<duflu> Still not sure what the features of v14 are
<duflu> NEWS said nothing yesterday
<Laney> didrocks: journal, try something like systemd-run --user /bin/echo foo to play with it
<Laney> a'noon duflu
<didrocks> Laney: but the journal forward as well to syslog with our default configuration? Let me check
<didrocks> Laney: interesting, I don’t see the output in journalctl --user after running an echo command
<didrocks> however, I do see it in syslog
<Laney> think we still install a syslog forwarder (rsyslog) by default so it should do
<Laney> wouldn't want to rely on that always being the case though
<Laney> and yes it's there for me:
<Laney> laney@nightingale> journalctl --user --unit run-\* --since=09:20:30                                                                                                                                                               ~
<Laney> -- Logs begin at Thu 2019-12-12 17:36:21 GMT, end at Wed 2020-02-19 09:24:18 GMT. --
<Laney> Feb 19 09:20:34 nightingale systemd[4159]: Started /bin/echo foo.
<Laney> Feb 19 09:20:34 nightingale echo[91157]: foo
<Laney> Feb 19 09:20:34 nightingale systemd[4159]: run-r19bd2c7f27ed465d81a91f170153da50.service: Succeeded.
<didrocks> interesting, unsure why this isn’t the case here
<didrocks> $ systemd-run --user /bin/echo foo
<didrocks> Running as unit: run-r8f330f0271574e6092e4e57f41e77085.service
<didrocks> ah, it comes, I had to wait for ~30s for the journal to appear!
<didrocks> while system one is immediate
<didrocks> I think we should gc it a little bit more aggressively
<didrocks> ack, making sense then. The forwarding to syslog was the important part to me, thanks Laney
<oSoMoN> didrocks, updated packages are currently building in https://launchpad.net/~osomon/+archive/ubuntu/software-properties/+packages, I'll let you know when they are published
<didrocks> oSoMoN: perfect, thanks
<oSoMoN> didrocks, test packages are ready in the PPA
<didrocks> oSoMoN: perfect! Will test
<didrocks> oSoMoN: and tested! So https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/software-properties/+git/software-properties/+merge/379345/comments/995347 and https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/software-properties/+git/software-properties/+merge/379346/comments/995348, keep me posted about your thoughts
<oSoMoN> didrocks, ack, will look into that shortly
<didrocks> oSoMoN: found another issue: https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/software-properties/+git/software-properties/+merge/379345/comments/995351
<tjaalton> duflu: fyi, I've dropped the patch which disables 10bit panel support from mesa, gnome got fixed ages ago
<duflu> \o/
<duflu> Loving it tjaalton
<duflu> I noticed mutter has client support coming
<tjaalton> next would be enabling ccs compression again for intel, sent a patch to add getfb2 ioctl to the kernel, libdrm will get it in the next upload and then it leaves xserver which has pending patches too
<duflu> I noticed that. It's an old one
<tjaalton> yeah, someone working on chromeos took it up and finished it
<tjaalton> took two years :)
<tjaalton> also, mesa 20.0.0-rc3 is now in proposed..
<tjaalton> final should land later this week
<ricotz> hello desktoppers
<didrocks> hey ricotz
<duflu> Hi ricotz
<oSoMoN> didrocks, mpt doesn't appear to be online but I sent an e-mail (you're CC'ed) to ask about the label alignment
<oSoMoN> and I'm now looking into your other comments
<didrocks> oSoMoN: sounds good, thanks!
<oSoMoN> didrocks, replied
<didrocks> oSoMoN: tell me if my answer makes sense
<oSoMoN> didrocks, so you suggest that when going from Custom to any other option, the release pocket should be force-enabled, right?
<didrocks> oSoMoN: I think so, and if you miss some components, we just fallback to Custom
<didrocks> as it’s necesserilly people who edited by hand (should be checked though for universe/multiverse disabling)
<ricotz> oSoMoN, hi, could you assign this accordingly? https://paste.debian.net/plain/1131112
<ricotz> oSoMoN, oops, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nodejs/+bug/1863463
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1863463 in nodejs (Ubuntu) "Firefox 75 requires nodejs >= 10.19" [Undecided,New]
<oSoMoN> ricotz, done, thanks for the reminder
<ricotz> oSoMoN, thanks
<hellsworth> oh good morning desktopers. i can't believe i forgot to say hi to you all :)
<marcustomlinson> libreoffice will do that to you...
<marcustomlinson> ;)
<hellsworth> marcustomlinson: i dreamt about libreoffice all night last night
<hellsworth> so naturally i just dove right in
<marcustomlinson> good mor... oh 3 new bugs... urgh
<hellsworth> story of my new libreoffice life
<hellsworth> the number of bugs are getting ahead of me. i don't know how you did it
<oSoMoN> hellsworth, good morning, and very sorry you had nightmares of libreoffice :/
<hellsworth> oSoMoN: thanks btw for the suggestion on 1863468. i launched a local build last night with turkish to measure the size difference but for some reason there was an internal compiler error some time in so i don't have the finished snap to compare
<oSoMoN> hellsworth, try building on launchpad?
<hellsworth> yeah that's the only next step but i do feel handicapped not having local builds complete successfully
<hellsworth> guess that's the way it is though
<Wimpress> hellsworth: o/
<marcustomlinson> hellsworth: the bugs come in waves, suddenly you'll get silence for like 2 months, then all hell breaks loose for the next 2
<hellsworth> hi there Wimpress
<hellsworth> marcustomlinson: ok good to know. i'll look forward to that silence period and hope it comes
<kenvandine> good morning hellsworth
<hellsworth> hi kenvandine
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-02-20
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Hi oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu, oSoMoN
<seb128> goood morning desktopers
<seb128> Laney, looks like we conflicted on doing libsoup, please check the trello board before starting an update, I had carded it as in progress 5 hours before you added your card (unsure if you didn't check of just overlooked my card there). Also I don't know why you didn't hit the test issue I upstreamed
<duflu> Morning seb128
<didrocks> hey seb128
<seb128> hey duflu, lut didrocks, how is it going?
<seb128> didrocks, thanks for the MIR reviews! I read those/get back to you about what needs to be done in a bit
<duflu> seb128, unusually well, probably due to 2+ nights of 8+ hours sleep. How are you?
<seb128> duflu, I'm good! busy with ff, again a cycle where we are late in landing the new GNOME at the end (and not talking about features)
<didrocks> seb128: good, thanks! And you?
<didrocks> seb128: no worry, take your time
<seb128> didrocks, good :)
 * seb128 gets some coffee and brb
<marcustomlinson> morning oSoMoN duflu didrocks seb128
<duflu> Morning marcustomlinson
<didrocks> hey marcustomlinson
<Laney> seb128: ah sorry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<duflu> Hi Laney
<Laney> morning
<Laney> hmm nothing pushed for gsettings-desktop-schemas
<seb128> hey marcustomlinson Laney, how are you today?
<Laney> hey seb128
<Laney> good, went to see a nice band last night
<Laney> you?
<marcustomlinson> seb128: alright thanks
<seb128> I'm good!
<seb128> brb, changing location
<Wimpress> Good morning
<duflu> Morning Wimpress
<Wimpress> How goes the gjs wrangling duflu?
<duflu> Wimpress, that fix landed a couple of days ago, so good. Mostly polishing mutter/gnome-shell 3.36
<duflu> You?
<Wimpress> All good. Getting prepared for Frankfurt.
<Wimpress> Snapcraft 3.10 is in final testing.
<seb128> Laney, @webkit, I though we would go with 2.27.90 from experimental, Marc merged 2.26 from unstable?
<Laney> ok if you prefer, you can move it back then
<seb128> I don't know much about webkit schedule, but I expect they will get 2.28 synced with GNOME 3.36 and that's it's best to be on the current serie
<seb128> I will check though
<seb128> mdeslaur, ^ opinion maybe?
<Laney> I thought it had been more usual that we followed the stable series for webkit
<Laney> anyway whatever, if someone wants to own it then they can
<Laney> seb128 or jibel: have you looked into the focal smoke testing failures at all?
<seb128> Laney, I didn't, but IIRC I asked jibel and he said it was something to do with autopilot(?) and python2 missing
<seb128> unsure it that was autopilot or some other scripts used in the job
<jibel> utah has been ported to python3 and deployed yesterday on venonat. I'll have a look at today's run
<jibel> Laney, ^
<seb128> jibel, thx
<seb128> it was utah then :)
<Laney> ah cool!
<Laney> https://platform-qa-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-focal-desktop-amd64-iso-static-validation/160/console
<Laney> looks like python 3 stuff /o\
<seb128> :(
<seb128> jibel, ^
<seb128> python and encoding :/
<jibel> now that utah is ported, the test cases themselves must be fixed
<seb128> jibel, is anyone working on that? you?
<jibel> seb128, me and paride for server jobs
<seb128> k, good, I was just making sure it's not a gap
<seb128> thanks!
<paride> I'm merging the py3 branch to utah master, but I expect there will be issues to iron out, anyway it's working for the basic focal server jobs
<seb128> paride, right, https://platform-qa-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-focal-desktop-amd64-iso-static-validation/160/console suggests it's not for desktop ... are those basic iso tests, e.g iso_static_validation and test_vmlinuz not common to desktop and server?
<paride> seb128, yes they mostly are and that will probably fail on the server jobs too, but the main smoke-default job works: https://platform-qa-jenkins.ubuntu.com/view/server-f/job/ubuntu-focal-live-server-amd64-smoke-default/
 * paride still working on it and fixing stuff
<jibel> seb128, the static validation test is used by all the jobs
<jibel> if it succeeds it triggers the smoke tests which in turn will trigger the more advanced tests on success
<paride> and indeed I triggered the smoke-default test manually
<mdeslaur> seb128: I don't have an opinion on webkit, I just merged it so focal wouldn't be older than my security update in stable releases
<ogra> kenvandine, hey ho ... i dont really have any news today ... mind if we skip ?
<kenvandine> ogra: sure, no worries
<oSoMoN> ricotz, I have an update of unity-menubar.patch for the firefox-beta.* branches, can you please push your latest changes before I push it?
<ricotz> oSoMoN, hi, I will be back in like 3 hours and do it then
<oSoMoN> ricotz, good, please ping me when you do
<hellsworth> good morning desktopers
<marcustomlinson> hey hellsworth
<hellsworth> hiya
<didrocks> hey hellsworth
<hellsworth> o/ didrocks
<ricotz> oSoMoN, pushed
<seb128> Laney, can I sync your libsoup2.4 update or do you want to do it?
<oSoMoN> ricotz, thanks
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-02-21
<mwhudson> er, hm? system monitor is showing me that i'm download at like 1 byte/sec
<mwhudson> (i'm not, i'm downloading package updates at a few MiB/s)
<mwhudson> (focal)
<mwhudson> oh heh two bugs on this already
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<oSoMoN> happy Friday!
<mwhudson> uhhh https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-system-monitor/commit/bb494d6e06f134bc538d732d0ca6dea263becf22
<mwhudson> what are the units g_get_monotonic_time () works in? i don't think it's seconds...
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<oSoMoN> hey mwhudson
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN
<mwhudson> oSoMoN: hi
<mwhudson> oSoMoN: feels like it must be time for a rustc update soon....
<oSoMoN> mwhudson, indeed, but mozilla haven't bumped the build dep for beta yet
<oSoMoN> I guess if you start on the update now it won't hurt, if you feel like it
<mwhudson> well if i didn't have 1 million other things to do before focal...
<mwhudson> i guess i can see if it's going to be an easy one
<mwhudson> first gnome patch: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-system-monitor/merge_requests/16
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 16 in gnome-system-monitor "Fix displayed network transfer rates" [Opened]
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN, didrocks
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<duflu> Morning mwhudson
<duflu> BTW, that will get truncated unless one of the variables is already a float... (time - graph->net.time) / G_USEC_PER_SEC;
<mwhudson> duflu: oh good point
<mwhudson> (spot the person who hasn't done c/c++ in an eon)
 * mwhudson quickly force pushes a fix
<Mirv> Good morning.. I asked on #ubuntu-devel earlier this week and didn't get a reply, but I'd like to once more raise eyebrow aloud (..) about the fact that the 'current' daily-live desktop image is one month old now, 20200124. I'd mostly want to know it's on the radar and a bit curious about what's causing it for so many weeks.
<Mirv> I've installed from newer daily-live successfully.
<duflu> Mirv: Not sure, but I was wondering. jibel will know
<duflu> Also good morning
<jibel> Hi Mirv, smoke tests have been broken since the removal of python2. I'll promote latest build manually
<Mirv> jibel: thank you, I think that makes sense!
<Mirv> and good afternoon duflu
<jibel> Mirv, done, 20200220 is in current
<duflu> ❤️ jibel
<Mirv> jibel: confirming, thank you!
<duflu> 20200220 isn't a confusing date at all
<ricotz> hey desktoppers :)
<ricotz> oSoMoN, mwhudson, hi, https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1615003
<ubot5> Mozilla bug 1615003 in General "Require rustc 1.41 to build" [Normal,New]
<duflu> Hi ricotz
<ricotz> duflu, hey
<marcustomlinson> morning all
<Laney> heya
<duflu> Morning marcustomlinson and Laney
<Laney> salut duflu
<Laney> salutflu
<oSoMoN> good morning ricotz! that's a timely one, considering mwhudson was asking about it just before you joined :)
<oSoMoN> I'll file the usual bug to track it in ubuntu
<oSoMoN> sup Laney, marcustomlinson
<marcustomlinson> I've just officially sponsored my first upload :)
<oSoMoN> ricotz, mwhudson: bug #1864174
<ubot5> bug 1864174 in rustc (Ubuntu) "rustc 1.41 and cargo 0.42 required by firefox 75" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1864174
<oSoMoN> marcustomlinson, congrats!
<Laney> moin oSoMoN marcustomlinson
<oSoMoN> mpt, can I have your opinion on https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/software-properties/+git/software-properties/+merge/379345 ?
<oSoMoN> In short: if a user hand-edited their sources.list and left it in a inconsistent state (where e.g. they disabled main for the release pocket), software-properties doesn't do a good job of fixing this, and the updates subscriptions combobox will select the "Custom" entry but won't let the user actually change it to something else. Is this really a use-case we want to handle? I was thinking maybe we could just make the combobox insensitive in such ca
<oSoMoN> ses.
<Wimpress> Morning o/
<tkamppeter> Any core-dev around? robert_ancell has uploaded my SANE update for me (bug 1862926) but it FTBFS, I have found the problem and added a fix to the bug, also as debdiff. Can someone upload for me? It is only some missing Build-Depends: in debian/control.
<ubot5> bug 1862926 in sane-backends (Ubuntu) "Request for update: SANE 1.0.29" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1862926
<oSoMoN> morning Wimpress
<ricotz> oSoMoN, great, thanks
<Laney> tseliot: hey, any chance you can push ubuntu-drivers 0.7.8.1 please?
<Laney> I just rebased my branch and it still ended up with a lower version than focal /o\
<Laney> btw, going to be proposing that soon, probably early next week
 * Laney is just trying to bend ubiquity into not removing the oem-*-meta packages
<Laney> would be good if you could install multiple times from the same live session
 * Laney wonders if didrocks or jibel have any tricks for making that work
<tseliot> Laney, pushed. Sorry, but I've been dealing with too many things
<didrocks> Laney: installing multiple times from the same live session (or with a mock system) is a dream I wish we could have (or someone assigned to this). That will indeed really speed up dev
<didrocks> what we did was vm snapshot + revert
<Laney> I just restart the VM
<Laney> but it's annoying to have to re-patch ubiquity and everything each time
<Laney> AH well
<didrocks> yeah, hence reverting helps and you can only scp the new files
<didrocks> (a little bit less bothering than repatching everything)
<didrocks> (a little)
<Laney> heh
<Laney> yeah probably is better
<Laney> didrocks: I just uploaded oem-qemu-meta to the new queue, would be nice if you could review it and ideally accept to main, package itself is super trivial
<Laney> that'll be the base package for that script you asked for
<Laney> we need at least one of these on the iso now to be able to go on with the installer work
<didrocks> Laney: sure, let me have a quick look
<Laney> thx
 * Laney pops out to the shops
<didrocks> Laney: the pocket name is expected?
<didrocks> focal-qemu
<didrocks> no trailing comma on the binary package dep, /me is sad :p
 * oSoMoN sends didrocks a trailing comma,
 * didrocks feels better,
<didrocks> :)
<marcustomlinson> hmm, I uploaded libreoffice to eoan like 5 hours ago, and still nothing in unapproved
<marcustomlinson> no email ack either
<oSoMoN> marcustomlinson, ask on #launchpad, it's happened to me a couple of times in the past, and when it did re-uploading (dput -f) did the trick
<marcustomlinson> oSoMoN: thanks I'll try a -f
<Laney> didrocks: sorry, got caught out in a windy storm!
<Laney> yeah, they are going to fix that soon™™™©®
<marcustomlinson> oSoMoN: I didn't debsign it (facepalm)
<marcustomlinson> let's try that again... I just officially sponsored my first upload! (like for reals this time)
<Laney> marcustomlinson: use dput-ng, it will call debsign for you if it needs to :-)
 * Laney never manually signs stuff any more
<marcustomlinson> Laney: mind blown
<marcustomlinson> thanks :)
 * RikMills goes looking for dput-ng
<oSoMoN> have a good week-end desktoppers
<marcustomlinson> cheers oSoMoN!
<marcustomlinson> oh he’s already gone :P
<marcustomlinson> and now so am I, byyyyye
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-02-23
<mwhudson> i fixed a thing in gnome-system-monitor upstream https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-system-monitor/-/commit/c031de0a3469faf5020768de506c6169e1e71ac0 but i don't know if they'll release before focal, does someone here know how gnome releases work? :)
